#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-25
* terrex se va a ver la tele // is going to watch tv
<Mez> ogra_, you still here?
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> anyone else have troubles with evolution's builtin gpg-support?
<Mez> use thunderbird :D and enigmail :P
<Nafallo> baah
<Nafallo> that's slow :-)
<Mez> slow?
<Mez> nah
<Nafallo> atleast imap is slow.
<Mez> why use IMAP
<Nafallo> Mez: all my mail is on my server. when daniels makes x disappear on my laptop I can use my girlfriends shuttle ;-)
<Mez> lol
<schweeb> Mez: IMAP is god's gift to email
<schweeb> using POP is silly
<tseng> schweeb++
<Nafallo> schweeb++
<Mez> IMAP = evil
<jamessan|laptop> tell google that.  they need IMAP access.
<tseng> meh
<tseng> fetchmail it to your own server
<schweeb> how in the hell is IMAP email
<schweeb> er evil
<tseng> | procmail
<jamessan|laptop> tseng: that's what I do, but that's still using POP
<tseng> or even just foward it
<schweeb> maybe the IMAP server you used sucked.
<tseng> jamessan|laptop: pop is fine if your client uses IMAP
<schweeb> (UW-IMAP)
<tseng> schweeb: hahaha
<tseng> schweeb: lets call it dustware
<schweeb> lol
* Nafallo hugs dovecot *
<tseng> dovecot orgy
<schweeb> but, if you plan on using multiple systems, and keeping your mail organized, IMAP is god
<tseng> schweeb: dont forget procmail
<tseng> its a must
<tseng> the one two knock out
<schweeb> that was included in the "keeping your mail organized" part of the statement :p
<tseng> yes
<tseng> Lathiat: dude i am going to write an app in RoR at work tommorow
<tseng> Lathiat: to show off
<schweeb> Mez: come up with a valid reason why IMAP sucks, and I might entertain your statement.  otherwise I'm excusing it as ignorance
<Mez> schweeb, for the simple fact that once you hit a certain mailbox size, it will crash everytime you try to acces it
<schweeb> ummm
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> that's either a server problem
<schweeb> or a client problem
<schweeb> it's not an IMAP problem
<schweeb> there is no statement in the RFC that says "you must crash if you touch a mailbox over this large"
<schweeb> I have had users with 10GB mailboxes
<schweeb> 70k+ messages
<schweeb> no prob
<schweeb> just, not all clients can handle that many messages in one folder
<schweeb> (outlook, outlook express)
<ajmitch> I'm seen crap servers that try & load the whole mailbox into memory, doesn't mean that IMAP itself is crap
<schweeb> sounds like Mez's experience is with exchange 5.5 on Outlook 2000
<schweeb> ajmitch: *cough* UW *cough*
<Mez> schweeb, nope...
<ajmitch> :)
<Mez> well,I dunno
<Mez> just the uni hit a LOT of problems with my mailbox, and I've never trusted it since
<schweeb> there's only one reason people still use UW... and that's just because it's there
<schweeb> that would be the problem of your university's imap implementation
<schweeb> it could have even been their mailstore, or the disk it's stored on
<schweeb> chris@blackbeard:~$ du -sch Maildir
<schweeb> 1.7G    Maildir
<comadreja> schweeb : which imap server would you recommend ?
<comadreja> schweeb : you made me interested, I'm gonna install one on my server
<Nafallo> dovecot! :-)
<Nafallo> ubuntu default ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<comadreja> :) cool, I'll try that
<schweeb> dovecot for small implementations
<schweeb> courier is very reliable, but slower
<schweeb> not sure how well I trust dovecot yet
<schweeb> or for huge implementations, cyrus
<ajmitch> dovecot has been adequate for the few times I've used it
<comadreja> just personal mail... dovecot will do it, I guess
<Nafallo> wth
<Nafallo> debdiff: fatal error at line 365:
<schweeb> ajmitch: once I get more experience w/ it I'll trust it, but I've worked A LOT with courier, and trust it well
<Nafallo> interdiff -z *1.diff.gz *2.diff.gz failed!
<Nafallo> actually there are the correct filenames instead of asterisks :-)
* ajmitch has seen that issue - buggy patchutils or something
<Nafallo> ajmitch: workaround?
<ajmitch> I can't recall
<Nafallo> ajmitch: oki, thanx for second the bug then :-).
<Lathiat> tseng: haha
<Lathiat> tseng: nice
<Nafallo> http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/libdc0_0.3.7-2ubuntu2.diff :-)
<Nafallo> good night all
<Nafallo> see you tomorrow :-)
<ajmitch> night Nafallo
<seth_k> if Malone has a bug filed about a package on UniverseUnmetDeps and I've rebuilt it and posted the debdiff on the wiki, is it okay to mark the Malone bug fixed?
<mgalvin> hi all, is it know that the libdevil1 and xlibmesa-glu deps still seem to be broken
<Burgundavia> yes
<mgalvin> ok, thnx, at least its not just me
<mgalvin> i have been trying to get the ceguimk2 and ogre stuff built but these broken deps have been preventing me from getting them built
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> ajmitch: Workin?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Lucky you :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you actually pull zeiberbude source last night?
<bddebian> I cannot get my pbuilder to see my local repository :-(
<ajmitch> yes I looked at the source
<bddebian> ajmitch: Wanna help me fix it? :-)  I know "what" to fix, I just don't know "how" :-)
<ajmitch> as I said, I'm at work at the moment
<ajmitch> so I can't really sit down & study the package :)
<bddebian> pfft :-)
<bddebian> Do you know anything about qmake?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> Grr
<chillywilly> ajmitch: where you workin' at?
<ajmitch> writing php, same as always
* ajmitch shouldn't leave a shell open on the desktop, irc can get too distracting
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> I said *where*
<bddebian> NICE, zhcon builds/installs now
<schweeb> ajmitch: I'm working now too... kind of
<bddebian> Hello schweeb, seth_k
<seth_k> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Do any MOTUs actually look at what has been done on UniverseUnmetDeps?
<schweeb> heh, I dont really check any of that stuff anymore... I really need to start contributing again
<schweeb> currently, I'm a little wrapped up in my job
<schweeb> (especially considering I'm working as we speak)
<seth_k> bddebian: I'm sure, why?
<bddebian> schweeb: I just meant in general.  Im not an MOTU so I didn't know if someone actually looked at it that could upload
<schweeb> oh, you're looking for people to upload stuff?
<schweeb> generally, the quickest way to get repaired packages looked at is to put them on there, and them poke an MOTU in here to review and upload it
<schweeb> actually... I think REVU is the new system
<schweeb> but I haven't used it yet
<bddebian> Well new packages go on REVU yes.  I already have two there ;-)
<seth_k> yeah, but a lot of UnmetDeps stuff is just build-dep changes or rebuilds, so a debdiff is enough
<seth_k> (for those ones, that is)
* bddebian pokes ajmitch 
<bddebian> :-)
<chillywilly> W: smartmontools: copyright-lists-upstream-authors-with-dh_make-boilerplate
<chillywilly> W: smartmontools: description-synopsis-might-not-be-phrased-properly
<chillywilly> no idea what those mean
<chillywilly> I alsop get warning about CVS dirs being present but I did rebuild the package from a CVS checkout :)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Delete any CVS dirs
<chillywilly> sure, that's an easy fix
<bddebian> And check the copyright and description sections of the files under debian
<chillywilly> Description looks fine though
<chillywilly> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}
<chillywilly> that's interesting
<bddebian> w0000t
<HostingGeek> http://david.navi.cx/images/sexy-xchat-gnome.png
<pef> hi
<JRe> hi
<carlospc> Hello masters of universe
<carlospc> an easy question: do you know what happens to the udebs in arch, they pass directly to main/debian-installer or they go first to universe/debian-installer
<siretart> morning
<siretart> carlospc: I think you'll have to ask Kamion, he is our debian installer guru
<carlospc> siretart: Ok, thanks in advance
<siretart> a big THANK YOU to anyone providing these nice .debdiffs for UniverseUnmetDeps!
<Amaranth> it was one of the backports guys
<Amaranth> or both
<pef> A package in UnmetDeps depends on a package which doesn't exists, what should I do ?
<pef> the nonexistent package is libwxgtk2.5.3-python
<siretart> pef: wxwidgets 2.5 is utterly broken and abandoned. try to get it built against 2.6 (if available yet) or 2.4
<Burgundavia> 2.6 is NEWed apparently
<Amaranth> yeah, wait for 2.6
<Amaranth> once 2.6 hits i'm going to work on vlc
<pef> ok, thanks
<pef> is my changelog right ? http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/libxml-writer-perl-0507161905/libxml-writer-perl_0.545-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<siretart> pef: I think so, but I'm not sure, because I don't have time right now to look at the whole package
<siretart> pef: I do think that revu is not that suited to these kind of updates. better provide debdiffs to the existing package in the archive, since that minimizes reviewing work
<pef> siretart: just a question about the revision number, I'm not sure if I just have to add buildx or increase the release number
<siretart> pef: that depends. if the debdiff really only contains changes to debian/changelog (and it hasn't *ubuntu* in its version string yet), then -Xbuild1 would be right
<pef> siretart: so no necessary to add ubuntu to the version ?
<siretart> pef: but changelog mentions you also touched debian/control. so you'll want prohibit autosyncing from debian by introducing an 'ubuntu' version
<pef> siretart: it's an aestetic change, a warning in lintian about the first capital letter of synopsis in debian/control
<siretart> I see
<Amaranth> also, if something just needs a rebuild don't upload a new version just to get it, it'll screw up syncing with debian
<pef> Amaranth: adding buidx prevents this, right ?
<pef> s/buidx/buildx/
<Amaranth> changing anything prevents syncing
<pef> siretart: maybe a stupid question, but where is the location you mean with "better provide debdiffs to the existing package in the archive", is it the unmetdeps wiki page ?
<siretart> pef: do you have some webspace to put them on? if you don't find an better place, link them from your personal wiki page
<pef> siretart: ok for hosting the debfiles, but where should I put the links to theses files ? on my personnal wiki page who will be noticed of theses files ?
<siretart> ping a motu in here from time to time to look at them. sorry, I'm really busy right now
<pef> siretart: ok, thanks :)
<\sh> anyone who can approve, that X is working again on breezy? ,-)
<Burgundavia> depends on the person and the machine \sh
<Burgundavia> mine does, but I run x86
<jsgotangco> of you can put your trust on the almighty on this one
<jsgotangco> heh
<\sh> Burgundavia: well..me too...but after the last 5 tries xorg won...or better to say: god was much stronger then the man infront of the laptop
<siretart> \sh: following #ubuntu-devel, I'd suspect not yet, but a fix is expected RSN
<\sh> siretart: -43 is out
<\sh> that's why i asked
<siretart> yes, but xbase-clients is still missing
<\sh> ah ok...so i'll w8 ,-)
* jsgotangco hugs hoary love
<pef> siretart: can you delete upid 146, 147 and 151 from revu ?
<siretart> pef: make a comment below, some admin will handle it (there are some;))
<pef> siretart: ok, thanks
<j^> is someone working on getting http://packages.debian.org/experimental/source/wxwidgets2.6 into universe?
<Amaranth> <Burgundavia> 2.6 is NEWed apparently
<Burgundavia> that is word from elmo
<j^> ok so its only hold up by missing files in libxxf86vm-dev
<Amaranth> held up by general xorg brokenness, probably
<j^> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.la
<j^> im not able to compile it since libXxf86vm.la is missing
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> /usr/X11R6/ is gone
<Amaranth> *poof*, no more
<j^> not yet
<Amaranth> well, don't have wxwidgets2.6 point there
<Amaranth> make it look in /usr/lib/X11/
<j^> hm, i thougth it will all go to /usr/lib, so /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.la -> /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.la
* j^ heads off to other things and waits for xorg to modularize
<Amaranth> no, it's going to /usr/lib/X11/ appearently
<Amaranth> j^: daniels says that file has never existed and never will....
<j^> had the same issue with /usr/lib/libXrender.la not being in libxrender-dev
<Amaranth> that file is dead
<Amaranth> if anything uses it it's a bug
<j^> which one?
<j^> all .la files?
<Amaranth> libXrender.la is gone
<Amaranth> libXxf86vm.la never existed at all
<j^> apt-get source libxrender-dev; cd libxrender-0.9.0;echo usr/lib/libXrender.la >> debian/libxrender-dev.install; dpkg-buildpackage i get it though
<j^> to my understanding of how libtool works i need libXrender.la to link to it
<Amaranth> do not do that
<Amaranth> no, anything that needs libXrender.la is broken and needs to have a bug filed against it
<tseng> static is teh suck
<Lathiat> ah but stetic is good
<Nafallo> \sh: ping
<Nafallo> wow! \sh actually away from computer?
<tseng> its ok, im not
<Nafallo> hehe
<siretart> Nafallo: I added you to the revu keyring, you may proceed with uploading now to revu
<Nafallo> siretart: thanx :-)
<Nafallo> could someone upload my diff for libdc0? should be a no-brainer :-)
<Nafallo> http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/libdc0_0.3.7-2ubuntu2.diff
<\sh> Nafallo: i can read everything ,-)
<\sh> even if i'm not directly here
<Nafallo> \sh: take that as pong :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: what do you think about https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1241259&group_id=235&atid=300235 ?
<comadreja> where is libslang2-dev ? I've got a build-dep unmet
<comadreja> there is even no libslang2
<Nafallo> comadreja: we are not doing the slang2 transition
<\sh> Nafallo: it's XMPP 1.0 standard
<comadreja> I see, then aalib has to be changed
<\sh> Nafallo: psi and gaim but refusing to implement it, cause it has many other pitfalls...
<comadreja> I'll work on that, thanks :)
<Nafallo> \sh: no clients I know of have honoured them. hence that wishlist bug ;-).
<\sh> Nafallo: tkabber
<Nafallo> \sh: really? when I filled that bug I asked them in #gaim about it. the only problem seemed that noone had the time to implement it.
<Nafallo> \sh: tk is scary ;-)
<\sh> hahaha...
<\sh> my colleagues got new hp laptops
<\sh> hp 6120
<\sh> and they didn't order XP with it...so they have freedos per default
<\sh> i told them: new law at hp: order xp or u get freedos and ask \sh for ubuntu *lol*
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> hmm, where are the pitfalls with SRV?
<\sh> Nafallo: not with DNS SRV but with XMPP 1.0 at all
<\sh> u have to change a lot
<Nafallo> ah
<\sh> Nafallo: tls must be supported by default
<Nafallo> \sh: that's not this bug, is it? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: if they implement DNS SRV lookups...they should implement XMPP 1.0 the right way ,-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<\sh> cause in the DNS SRV record u give the port to connect ... and then the client should decide what to send...plain or tls
<\sh> actually it would also be ok, implement a correct jabber transport handling into gaim
<Nafallo> should I bug seb128 about that patch? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: there is only one version of gaim, right? not just like sylpheed and sylpheed claws?
<Nafallo> \sh: indeed
<Nafallo> 1:1.4.0-1ubuntu1
<\sh> hmmm...i would test it first
<Nafallo> \sh: I will :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: do u think we can get a dev release of gaim etc?
<\sh> I would like to have it for MOTUIM
<\sh> brb
<Nafallo> \sh: dunno. we could always have that in universe I guess?
<Nafallo> \sh: this patch should go to main gaim though ;-)
<tamir> corey?
<\sh> Nafallo: yeah..just a version with some patches applied which don't go into the main upstream source directly...
<Nafallo> \sh: do we need to chat to someone before doing an initial release? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: yes...it has to go to revu
<\sh> let us discuss this on -devel
<Nafallo> oki
<\sh> I want to have the same for psi
<Burgundavia> look for tamir
<\sh> and also kopete
<Burgundavia> it is Corey Burger
<\sh> Nafallo: i will propose something on #ubuntu-devel
<\sh> aeh ubuntu-devel ML ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: ahh, oki :-). and then you're probably recruting me for motuIM? ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: if you're the one who is taking care about gaim, feel free to join :)
<Nafallo> hehehe
<Nafallo> might aswell want to do that indeed ;-)
<Nafallo> wth
<Nafallo> gaim ftbfs here ;-)
<Nafallo> and that's the version in the archive.
<\sh> Nafallo: mail send
<\sh> if you have something to add, please do :)
<Burgundavia> tamir, you here?
<tamir> yes
<Burgundavia> welcome to the #ubuntu-motu
<tamir> thanks :)
<Burgundavia> it is 4:50 am for me, so I am going to keep it short
<tamir> mm ok
<Burgundavia> basically, if you want your changes to make it into ubuntu, take the source package from breezy
<Burgundavia> make your changes and then upload to a tool called REVU
<comadreja> siretart : ping
<tamir> I dont understand
<tamir> what are you talking about?
<Burgundavia> for the amd64 stuff you have been doing
<tamir> ok
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<tamir> Do you want me to upload debs to you?
<Burgundavia> nope
<tamir> as a mirror?
<Burgundavia> the REVU tool was created by siretart
<Burgundavia> it allows the masters of the universe to vet your changes
<tamir> yeah I see
<tamir> which changes?
<Burgundavia> if they like them, they upload your changes into ubuntu
<Burgundavia> anything you did to get a package working on amd64
<siretart> if your changes to the source package are rather small, a .debdiff is prefered, though. this minimizes reviewing work
<tamir> mm I don't understand. realy. I don't know ever who is the masters
<Burgundavia> the masters of the universe is a joke name
<Burgundavia> for those who manage the universe repo
<tamir> ahh ok
<siretart> you may also say 'maintainers' of the universe, that probably fits better
<Burgundavia> siretart, for background tamir has been doing some amd64 specific stuff on the forums
<Burgundavia> so I invited him here, so that a larger audience can enjoy his work
<siretart> cool, welcome on board tamir!
<tamir> so what should I upload ant what for
<tamir> thanks
<tamir> and*
<tamir> Sorry but my english is not very well :/
<ogra_> \sh, you know that gaim is in main ?
<tamir> yesh
<tamir> yesh
<tamir> oops
<tamir> yeah
<tamir> :)
<Nafallo> ogra_: gaim-universe isn't :-)
<ogra_> huh, gaim-universe ?
<Nafallo> ogra: or what we want to call it. I suppose you talk about \sh's mail to ubuntu-devel?
<ogra> yep...
<comadreja> siretart : could you check bugzilla #12673 ? I have added a comment
<ogra> call it gaim-cvs or gaim-snapshot then
<siretart> comadreja: not right now, sorry. will do later
<comadreja> siretart : sure
<Nafallo> ogra: we want something like gaim-devel to do things with gaim we shouldn't do to the package in main. test new features and stuff :-).
<Burgundavia> tamir, any changes you have made to make a package work on amd64 when it didn't previously
<Nafallo> ogra: in the mail it's called gaim-devel. anyway, the names isn't the problem atm. we wanted input from people like seb128 if we should go ahead or if he has any objections :-)
<tamir> ok
<ogra> yep, i understand... but dont call it -devel (might be confusing with the -dev) and dont bind it to the component (universe)
<tamir> But I didn't make changes, I just made it, no-one made before me
<Burgundavia> tamir, best to see first if the issue still exists on Breezy (the next development version)
<tamir> Yeah good idea
<Nafallo> ogra: hmm, yea. that's a good point :-).
<Burgundavia> tamir, cheers. I need to sleep now. ogra or siretart will be able to help you if you get stuck
<tamir> Burgundavia: But the most of my package is for main
<tamir> actually I dont have what to do
<SloMoSnail> can someone on amd64 test if python-gnome2-dev is installable?
<tamir> that because I didnt make changes
<Burgundavia> tamir, e17 currently doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<tamir> I make debs of that
<tamir> made
<\sh> ogra: yes...thats why I asked..I want to have gaim-devel in universe
<Nafallo> \sh: or gaim-somegoodname :-)
<Burgundavia> tamir, those can be uploaded to revu
<\sh> Nafallo: yeah
<tamir> mm ok
<tamir> how I do that?
<\sh> ogra: propose something...right now...I'm having troubles with Nokia Dbox1 and new smartcard series :(
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Burgundavia> there is the process
<tamir> ok thanks
<ogra> \sh, gaim-cvs
<ogra> \sh, gaim-snapshot ?
<\sh> gaim-motuim ,-)
<\sh> joking
<Nafallo> gaim-experimental :-)
<ogra> hmm, how do you pronounce motuim ?
<\sh> hahaha
<\sh> u got it
<\sh> u got me
<Nafallo> motuIM
<Nafallo> :-)
<\sh> actually...the meaning is: MOTU-InstantMessaging
<\sh> but you can pronounce it as : MOTU-I'm (I am)
<Burgundavia> tamir, good luck and thanks
<tamir> :) no problem
<Nafallo> haha! yoda inspired ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: but it wasn't thinking about that...It came to me after I created the page...and I said: ok, nobody will see it, or is taking care about it..
<\sh> but ogra...he's our boss :)
<Nafallo> hehehe
<\sh> he saw it right away *lol*
<ogra> boss ?huh ?
<ogra> i'm no boss :)
<Nafallo> s/boss/master/ then ;-)
<ogra> pfft
<Nafallo> kinky :-)
<\sh> ogra: you were thinking about this pronounciation?
<ogra> heh, yes
<ogra> \sh, but call it what you want, as long as seb128 and the rest is fine with such a package
<\sh> ogra: actually I don't want to interfere with anybody
<ogra> yes, thats good
<\sh> so...if we can have a package like gaim-snapshot or psi-cvs I'm fine...
<tamir> can someone please explain what gnupg is?
<\sh> gpg
<\sh> a crypt tool
<siretart> we really need some wiki page giving pointers to good gpg tutorials and a quick gpg howto..
<siretart> :/
<tamir> sorry for my english, but I realy don't understand what crypt means
<Treenaks> I have a Dutch version...
<Treenaks> tamir: cryptography
<Nafallo> Treenaks: translate it ;-)
<tamir> ok now I understand
<tamir> with babylon :)
<Treenaks> Nafallo: well, babelfish doesn't mess it up too bad...
<Treenaks> Nafallo: foodfight.org/ondertekenen
<tamir> but what should we use it for?
<Treenaks> tamir: it's used for lots of things already
<Nafallo> Treenaks: that's not swedish ;-)
<tamir> like?
<Treenaks> Nafallo: it's close.. Dutch should be readable if you know Swedish :) babelfish can translate
<Nafallo> Treenaks: I know swedish and that you are wrong ;-)
<Treenaks> Nafallo: just try ;)
<Nafallo> just did :-P
<Treenaks> tamir: for example, it's used for uploading packages to Ubuntu: a developer uses gnupg to "sign" it, so the server knows it has not changed, and that is has been uploaded by an authorized developer
<Nafallo> Treenaks: anyway. translate it to english if it's a good explanation of gpg and put it on the wiki ;-)
<tamir> oh ok
<tamir> thanks
<Treenaks> tamir: that's a very simple version of the explanation though :) you can use it for lots of other things
<Treenaks> Nafallo: doesn't babelfish work for you?
<tamir> I am not trying to deb koffice 1.4 for amd64
<Nafallo> Treenaks: I dunno. I won't need that tutor :-)
<tamir> I will take a look on breezy
<tamir> where I check it?
<tamir> packages.ubuntu.com is not helping me
<tamir> mm actually I see there
<tamir> koffice 1.4
<zyga> hello
<zyga> hmm
<siretart> hi zyga
<zyga> gnome baker has released version 0.4
<zyga> I'm looking for a way to add it to hoary or probably backports
<Amaranth> who do i talk to to get vlc 0.8.2 synced from sid?
<zyga> (hello siretart)
<tamir> can I get here support about debing too?
<Amaranth> i mean, it's going to need work after the sync (theora_pic, bad X path, wxwidgets2.6) but i thought i should get a regular sync before working on an 0.8.2 package
<Amaranth> tamir: no
<tamir> ok
<Amaranth> if you meant debian
<siretart> tamir: sure you can ask any packaging related question here!
<siretart> tamir: we will try to help you as much we can
<tamir> huh, I have a problem on compiling a deb
<tamir> to show output here?
<zyga> hmm
<siretart> tamir: use paste.debian.net for longer pastes
<tamir> it is not long
<siretart> zyga: there will be no updates to hoary, except security updates
<tamir> 6 lines
<siretart> tamir: everything >3 lines is long ;)
<zyga> how does translation from rosetta find their way to packages
<tamir> :) ok
<zyga> gnomebaker is semi translated at runtime and fully translated in rosetta
<tamir> :) I just made deb of gnomebaker
<siretart> zyga: for backports, ask Mez, I'm not uptodate with that
<zyga> tamir: great!
<tamir> but for amd64
<zyga> tamir: could I recompile it for i386?
<tamir> I can do for i386 on chroot
<tamir> ofcource
<zyga> (I've got amd64 too but it's not ready yet
<zyga> I've just burned colony cd 2 though)
<tamir> for amd64 visit my repository:
<tamir> deb tamir.nooms.de/ubuntu hoary main
<Amaranth> oh, you meant packaging :)
<Amaranth> i thought you wanted help with some random debian issue
<zyga> tamir: do you have a src repository?
<tamir> no I am working on it
<ogra> Amaranth, as i tell you every day, wait for wxwin2.6 to pass NEW....
<ogra> (for vlc that is)
<Amaranth> ogra: I know about that
<Amaranth> that's not why i want a sync
<ogra> Amaranth, syncing it now would be silly...
<tamir> I have a problem while compiling koffice :
<tamir> http://paste.debian.net/1260
<zyga> tamir: is that a .tar.gz for sure?
<tamir> are you talking about koffice?
<tamir> or gnomebaker
<zyga> tamir: the former
<tamir> I downloaded from breezy the .dsc .orig.tar.gz .diff
<zyga> what does file * says?
<tamir> when I write dpkg-buildpackage again i get:
<tamir> dpkg-source: building koffice using existing koffice_1.4.0.orig.tar.gz
<tamir> dpkg-source: failure: unable to create `koffice_1.4.0.orig.tar.gz.tmp-nest': File exists
<tamir> I googled it, and it didn't help
<zyga> tamir: I'm not good at building deb's I don't know how to help you
<tamir> ok
<ogra> tamir, why do you build these things ? gnomebaker and koffice are already in ?
<tamir> it is for hoary
<tamir> for amd64
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one up
<ogra> tamir, ah, yes
<SloMoSnail> hi drcode
<tamir> :)
<drcode> hi
<drcode> I am looking for opendev
<drcode> I Have idea for some project that will take linux some steps forward
<SloMoSnail> what is opendev? but tell us more :)
<drcode> k
<drcode> My Idea is to bring linux into all users
<drcode> It mean to develope some gui tool
<drcode> that will work in gnome/xfce/kde
<tamir> there are some dists for that
<drcode> and be main setup tool
<drcode> like?
<tamir> like mandriva, fedota
<tamir> fedora
<tamir> linspire
<zyga> like suse's thing? what's it's called?
<drcode> U mean hardware ?
<SloMoSnail> zyga: yast iirc
<drcode> U didnt understand
<zyga> yast, that's it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: MERGING outstanding MOM patches, deadline is 2005-07-21 (tomorrow !!!)
<drcode> no
<drcode> those tools are for hw
<SloMoSnail> ogra: MOM?
<Treenaks> mother of all merges?
<zyga> drcode: so what's that tool would be for?
<ogra> SloMoSnail, http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/
<ogra> Merge-O-Matic
<Goshawk> hi
<drcode> for users that are not profesnal with computer
<zyga> Your involvement
<drcode> thay get shook to write and type and so
<zyga> sorry..
<\sh> hmmm
<tamir> drcode: for that we have mandriva
<\sh> X is starting, in gdm or xdm i can enter my user+pass...but in gnome...no keyboard
<tamir> or fedora
<drcode> let me read about
<drcode> a min
<tamir> many guis
<ogra> \sh, careful, dont complain to daniels....
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> my fault anyway
<ogra> nope, seb128's fault, as always ;)
<\sh> kde is working?
<ogra> \sh, whom do you ask that ?
<Goshawk> i bought a new laptop (amd64) and i need ndiswrapper (that i've already compiled by myself) why in the ubuntu repo there is only the i386 version?
<\sh> anybody != ogra ,-)
<zyga> Goshawk: probably because ndiswrapper uses 32bit windows drivers
<Goshawk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<tamir> Goshawk: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48905
<Goshawk> zyga, i'm on a 64 bit
<zyga> Goshawk: I know
<Goshawk> and i'm using my wlan0 interface
<Goshawk> so why not compile a ndiswrapper-util for amd64?
<zyga> Goshawk: hmmm?
<zyga> Goshawk: how did you get your wlan0 working?
<Goshawk> i get the amd64 drivers from internet
<Goshawk> zyga, it was easy
<\sh> ogra: no really...strange thing...gdm == keyboard is working (mainly, not all of it) but in gnome itself..no ways
<Goshawk> follow this
<Goshawk> i'm on a asus a6770klh
<Goshawk> zyga, wait i'm loading the thread at ubuntuforum
<Goshawk> here it is : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<ogra> Goshawk, ndiswrapper for amd64 it not officially in a stable upstream release yet... if it gets there, you'll find it in ubuntu too
<Goshawk> i get the lastes stable of ndiswrapper atsurgeforge
<Goshawk> compiled and installed the amd64 drivers
<Goshawk> and this is available from 5 may 05
<ogra> you asked why its not in l-r-m yet
<Goshawk> 2 months ago
<Goshawk> yep... ok so i'll find it soon, isn't it?
<Goshawk> ps: it works at 100% using both b/g standards
<ogra> as long as upstream doesnt consider it stable, no, and according to their words its not stable yet
<ogra> since its a very intrusive change to the l-r-m package
<Goshawk> ehm excuse me but what's "l-r-m"?
<ogra> Goshawk, btw, thats the wrong channel for this discussion.... nobody here touches kernel packages :)
<ogra> linux-restricted-modules, the package that contains ndiswrapper
<Goshawk> ??? are you sure?
<ogra> yep
<Goshawk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<Goshawk> this says different
<ogra> nope
<Nafallo> Goshawk: really? it says ndiswrapper-_source_ is in universe
<ogra> it doesnt say anything about ndiswrapper... its the scripts and the source
<ogra> but anyway, thats offtopic here
<Nafallo> ogra: remind me to never touch ndiswrapper-foo btw ;-)
<ogra> heh
<Goshawk> ndiswrapper-utils is the needed package. ok stop blaming, sory
<ogra> ndiswrapper-utils is a collection of scripts, it doesnt contain ndiswrapper
<ogra> the binary parts are in l-r-m
<Goshawk> ok
<SloMoSnail> i'll leave now... will be back in 2 hours ;) bye bye
<Nafallo> \sh: seb reacted :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: ml?
<\sh> i only read siretarts and mez reply
<Nafallo> \sh: #ubuntu-devel ;-)
<Mez> ...?
<Mez> sorry somethign to do with me?
<bddebian> Morning
<\sh> Nafallo: actually I don't want to bug seb128 because of this, cause it should be application testing with some improvements, which can be ported to main packages
<tamir> I am building now a deb of firefox 1.1 alpha 2
<tamir> :)
<Nafallo> \sh: indeed.
<Nafallo> \sh: but then again. it's not gaim-cvs, it is gaim-with-unofficial-patches or something :-)
<\sh> yes...gaim-testing
<\sh> psi-testing
<Nafallo> hmm, I should ubuntuify jigit
<Mez> speaking of gaim
<Mez> gaim-assistant on revu :D hehe
<comadreja> could somebody review clanlib, gcl and gmail-notify ?
<bddebian> There is quite a bit on REVU ;-)
<comadreja> don't tell me, my hands are tied
<comadreja> :)
* bddebian cuts comadreja hands free
<comadreja> I can't review packages
<bddebian> I know, I was kidding :-)
<ogra> guys first priority are the 200 merge bugs that are waiting !! not reviewing.... we can get the NEW stuff later in !! deadline for meges is TOMORROW !
<dave> hi, is anyone experiences with preseeding the installer and a custom boot cd ?
<dave> *experienced*
<ogra> dave, wrong channel
<dave> really ? where to go to ?
<dave> ubuntu-devel ?
<ogra> the installer isnt in universe ;)
<ogra> yep
<dave> thx - will ask there
<comadreja> ogra, what's the official position regarding slang2 ? should it be removed ? substituted by slang1 ?
<ogra> comadreja, no idea... currently
<comadreja> ogra, clanlib solves a bug in unmetdeps btw
<ogra> great
<siretart> comadreja: ask Kamion
<comadreja> gcl too
<comadreja> I mean because it's in revu, maybe that's one of the bugs you were talking
<Nafallo> ogra: I have another main-patch on the way ;-)
<comadreja> btw, how can I help with those merges
<Nafallo> comadreja: ignore the jigit merge :-)
<ogra> comadreja, i'm talking about 200 merge bugs in MOM that need to be fixed tomorrow... nobody cared about it since someone made reviewing the highest prio...
<ogra> comadreja, look in bugzilla for "merge" and for universe stuff in this list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/xscreensaver/
<comadreja> cool
<siretart> perhaps it would be best to attach debdiffs to the bugreports
<ogra> err without xscreensaver indeed :)
<siretart> ?
<bddebian> ogra: Merge bugs??
<ogra> siretart, yes, if there are bugs... not all stuff is bugged yet
<siretart> ogra: oh.. hm
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/ not http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/xscreensaver/
<bddebian> Ohh, the MOM stuff
<ogra> yes !
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> No one would ever explain that process to me when I was trying to fix xfwm
<\sh> ogra: and what about version upgrades?
<bddebian> So stop on UniverseUnmetDeps and look at MOM?
<ogra> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=merging&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=merging&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=merging&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=merging
<ogra> \sh, thats what the merging is about...
<ogra> \sh, merge the ubuntuX changes into the new debian version
<bddebian> ogra: Isn't bugzilla for main bugs only now??
* bddebian is so confused
<ogra> bddebian, look at the "UNKNOWN" ones
<\sh> ogra: that wasn't my question...upstream version freeze ,-)
<ogra> \sh, not for the merges tht exist as bugs
<\sh> ah ok
<ogra> merge them and close the bug....
<Nafallo> yay! no firefox. who wants to bug seb about it? ;-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: MERGING outstanding MOM patches, deadline is 2005-07-21 (tomorrow !!!) buglist: http://tinyurl.co
<ogra> grr
<\sh> yes
<\sh> alsaplayer
<siretart> ogra: throw out revu from topic
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: MERGING , deadline is 2005-07-21 (tomorrow !!!) buglist: http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<ogra> thats better :)
<siretart> ok
<ogra> mostly its only rebuilding the available package thats linked in the bugreport (i guess thats 80%)
<bddebian> ogra: Is this MOTUs only?
<ogra> the other 20% will need some love
<ogra> bddebian, the tinyurl list, yes
<infinito> hi everyone
<bddebian> Is that a shortened url for the list you pasted earlier?
<bddebian> Hello infinito
<infinito> do anyone know if there's anyway otherthan irc to ask for a debian->universe sync?
<ogra> tseng, there is also mono in the list, i guess most of them can just get closed, could you look through the list ?
<ogra> bddebian, nope, its a shotened url for only universe bugs in this list
<bddebian> ogra: OK, so what should us "slaves" be doing for you?? :-)
<ogra> please everyody look through the list, i know there are some packages where a new version is already in, so if you touched such a package, and its uploaded already, just close the bug
<ogra> if its not in yet, try a recomplie of the source package thats linked in the bug.... if that works, upload and close the bu
<ogra> g
<ogra> infinito, we have MOTUToSync on the wiki...
<ogra> infinito, but asking here is mostly the quicker way
<\sh> damn shit X
<\sh> sorry
<ogra> in other news we are in upstream version freeze ;)
<ogra> (means we dont sync anymore without approval)
<infinito> ummmm
<infinito> we we're waiting for gcfilms to get synched for a while
<ogra> your 2 weeks to late :), which package did you want to have synced
<infinito> gcfilms
<ogra> infinito, where did you request the sync ?
<infinito> we filled a request on UniverseCandidates
<infinito> didn't know about MOTuToSync
<ogra> infinito, i should have gotten synced automatically... without any action... since when is it in debian ?
<\sh> I can't compile KDE stuff..
<infinito> not sure, but i think just onw week or two
<infinito> it taken too long to get into debian, the packager was missing :(
<ogra> hmm, a bit late...
<infinito> i didn't know about the freeze
<ogra> but i'll see what we can do about it
<\sh> how should I fix the bugs until tomorrow
<infinito> that will be great
<ogra> our release schedule is public ;)
<\sh> impossible
<ogra> \sh, yes, because nobody listens since weeks if i say reviewing shouldnt be our first prio... :(
<ogra> \sh, the merge buglist is there since months...
<infinito> ogra, yeah i know, im stupid
<\sh> ogra: no..liopenexr-dev
<\sh> glu fun
<ogra> infinito, nah... probably we should make it more public :)
<tamir> I made a deb for firefox 1.1 alpha 2, vet unstable!
<bddebian> ogra: "nobody listened for weeks when I said" ???
<\sh> smoking...
<ogra> bddebian, i had some heavy discussions with dholbach about it... and mentioned it in the channel...
<ogra> bddebian, not merging means we go with hoary versions of these 200 packaes :(
<bddebian> ogra: That was an "English correction" statement :-)
<ogra> oh, ok, thanks
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> ogra: I'd love to help but I'm not MOTU I guess
<ogra> especially some ion3 users will be upset if we ship the version i broke in hoary :)
<infinito> ogra, so is there any way to get gcfilms into breezy?
<ogra> bddebian, just do the testcompiles... and add info to te bug...
<ogra> infinito, yes, patience ... i'll try to get it synced... but cant promise anything....
<bddebian> ogra: But how do I know if someone is already working on it?
<ogra> hmm, dunno...
* ogra refuses to say make a wikipage
<Nafallo> ogra: should we announce here stuff that builds? :-)
<infinito> ogra, ok, thank you
<ogra> Nafallo, hmm, sounds good...
<bddebian> ogra: :-)
<ogra> Nafallo, i think first we should compare versions, i guess a lot of packages already have newer versions through other transitions...i doubt everybody checked the merge bugs before uploaing something
<Nafallo> ogra: we should notice with apt-get source I guess? :-)
<ogra> yep
<Nafallo> libapache-mod-musicindex is a rebuild :-)
<ogra> yeah
<siretart> ogra: I already synced up ion3 after having a small chat with nobse ;)
<ogra> siretart, did you check this ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/ion3/
<siretart> this was a few weeks ago, not sure if up already made upload since then
<ogra> MOM tried to merge it 3 days ago
<Nafallo> hmm, mark PENDINGUPLOAD or not? :-)
<siretart> ogra: ok, this definitly need additional syncing. right. From the first glance, MOM merge seems to be fine
<ogra> Nafallo, nothing in the dropped patch ?
<ogra> look at the stuff that got dropped first....
<siretart> modulo manual check of X build dependencies, which are problematic atm anyway :/
<siretart> ogra: the dropped patch for ion3 is only the build depends line, see above
<ogra> yep
<ogra> looking at it
<ogra> libxinerama-dev
<Nafallo> ogra: libflac-dev (>= 1.1.1-3) instead of libflac-dev
<Nafallo> as b-d
<ogra> hmm, i think we'll need a wikipage to keep track...sad
<Nafallo> ogra: hmm, we could drop ubuntu1 on libapache-mod-musicindex btw
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: MERGING , deadline is 2005-07-21 (tomorrow !!!) buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge
<Nafallo> ogra: that should be a goal to I guess?
<ogra> Nafallo, yes
<Nafallo> ogra: then it's drop ubuntu :-)
<ogra> is the debian version newer ?
<\sh> ok...going home and try to merge whatever i can ,-)
<Nafallo> ogra: yes
<ogra> Nafallo, drop the ubuntu version then :)
<ogra> probably a category on the wikipage would make sense, i suspect there are more
<Nafallo> ogra: something like that? :-)
<Nafallo> ogra: what's broken btw?
<ogra> not mergeable
<Nafallo> ah, oki
<bddebian> But the MOM process it a little b0rked, imo
<Nafallo> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> Just because the docs don't make sense.
<Nafallo> does python have to be versioned?
<Nafallo> i.e. http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/rss2email/
<Lathiat> ya
<whiprush> tseng: btw, muine + AS + ruffle has been rock solid for me now. So whatever you did, yay!
<Nafallo> Lathiat: why is that?
<Lathiat> Nafallo: because its the way it is
<Nafallo> Lathiat: thats a no good explanation. python, python-dev should bring in 2.4 on breezy?
<Lathiat> Nafallo: yep
<Lathiat> read the diff from when dholbach changed it last time
<Nafallo> Lathiat: yea. those changed could be dropped if I understand this correctly :-).
<Nafallo> right?
<chillywilly> I think ubuntu should really start using chkconfig because everyone else does, even gentoo
<Lathiat> chillywilly: wtf is that
<\sh> the same thing as update-rc.d but with a redhat interface
<\sh> cli tool
<Lathiat> uh
<Lathiat> right
<\sh> actually it's nice...for beginners
<Lathiat> how is it different to update-rc.d
<Lathiat> beginners have the new gui tool :)
<\sh> chillywilly: gentoo is not using anymore rc-update?
<\sh> Lathiat: the last time I used it was with redhat 7.3
<\sh> after I left the company
<Lathiat> you worked for redhat?
<\sh> yes
<Lathiat> interesting
<Lathiat> what did you do?
<ogra> gentoo is using tools ? i thought you have to hexcode the stuff in init ;)
* Lathiat grins at ogra
<\sh> Lathiat: web engineering and some web marketing
<Lathiat> has anyone else noticed icon sizes playing up
<Lathiat> like sometimes in file chooser i'll have 1 large icon
<\sh> and in my sparetime packaging
<Lathiat> and my recent documents menu, with video files, theyre all big icons
<Lathiat> seems to be sorta random
<Lathiat> maybe its just the GNOME theme
<Lathiat> hm nope, in human too
<Lathiat> py files trigger it in the file chooser
<\sh> ogra: is it storming at your place? ,-)
<ogra> not today...ysterday was bad
<chillywilly> well, it looks like a nice tool
<\sh> here it's storming like hell
<\sh> chillywilly: I don't think Gentoo is using chkconfig
<chillywilly> stormig here too
<chillywilly> storming
<chillywilly> if I package up 3dm2 non-free 3ware utility for RAID cards and/or tw_cli where would that package live?
<siretart> chillywilly: most probably in multiverse
<Nafallo> ogra: broken == patch in bugzilla? ;-)
<ogra> if its fixable its not broken :)
<ogra> hmm
<Nafallo> ogra: so where do you want me debdiffs then? :-)
<ogra> bugzilla is fine... but we'll need a new category i guess...
<siretart> chillywilly: is 3dm2 freely distributable at all?
<Nafallo> *sigh* I should be a motu ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: u will
<ogra> Nafallo, wait until tuesday ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: yea. everyone seems to be convinced about that :-P.
<Nafallo> ogra: TB?
<ogra> yep
<siretart> wheeez, how time's passing by...
<ogra> Nafallo, so relax... if we are convinced, you have no coice ;)
<Nafallo> ogra: you're not saying that I should apply already, are you? :-)
<ogra> i do...
<ogra> Nafallo, you are able to do good packages, know about patching and i trust you to handle the MOTUness carefully...
<ogra> so why should i say no :)
<Nafallo> I can't program? I can apply patches, and understand roughly what they do, but I can't program :-/.
<\sh> Nafallo: who can actually?
<ogra> thats exactly what a MOTU does :)
<ogra> apply patches ;)
<Nafallo> hmmmm
<Nafallo> I have to make a major retune of my brain :-P
<ogra> and ask a programmer if you dont know further (thats what i mean with handle the MOTUness carefully...)
<bddebian> w00t Nafallo :-)
<Nafallo> yea, that's what I do when I can't figure stuff out myself :-)
<ogra> Nafallo, you wouldnt believe how often i need help...
* siretart raises the sign "Nafallo for MOTU"!
<ogra> yay
<Nafallo> yikes :-)
<bddebian> +1 Nafallo :-)
<ogra> Nafallo, btw, add the package to pending and put a note aside that there is a patch in bugzilla
<\sh> argl
<ogra> ?
<Nafallo> ogra: oki :-)
<\sh> what should I do with a package which is from december, at least now hitted debian
<\sh> and the actual stable release is 1.0.8?
<ogra> sync ?
<\sh> no
<\sh> 1.0.0 is debian
<ogra> oh...
<\sh> 1.0.8 is upstream,
<ogra> a meger ?
<\sh> and 1.0.0 doesn't build
<ogra> merger ...
<\sh> yepp
<\sh> netapplet
<ogra> close the bug...
<\sh> don't do anything with it?
<ogra> with a note that we have a newer version already
<\sh> no
<\sh> we don't
<\sh> we have 0.99.4
<\sh> debian 1.0.0
<\sh> and upstream 1.0.8
<bddebian> heh
<ogra> ah... i thought we had 1.0.8
<\sh> no
<siretart> if you can check that 1.0.8 works, I'd say upgrade..
<ogra> yep
<\sh> lemme check
<Nafallo> how to add debian pubkey for their archive? :-)
<\sh> it must go to UVF commitee, right?
<\sh> anybody have a clue what or where i can find ifreq?
<\sh> it's a struct ,-)
<tseng> ogra: you mean like uninstallable mono on amd64?
<tseng> ogra: all of that should be fixed to the best of my knowledge
<ogra> tseng, nope, these are merge bugs from the automerger
<tseng> i see
<tseng> i didnt know what list you were refering to at all
<ogra> http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<tseng> can you mail me that
<tseng> i need to work
<\sh> tseng...u know where ifreq is w8ing for me? ,-)
<tseng> ifreq?
<\sh> should be a struct
* tseng has no idea what you are talking about
<tseng> no.
<\sh> hmm.
<\sh> in linux/if.h
<Nafallo> hmm http://ftp-master.debian.org is out-of-date ;-)
<\sh> but userspace shouldn't include to linux/*?
<Nafallo> anyone know where I can find debians public key for their archive?
<\sh> net/if.h
<\sh> what was the famous paste web service?
<siretart> Nafallo: package 'debian-keyring'
<siretart> \sh: paste.debian.net
<Nafallo> siretart: I found the key. Now I have to figure out how to get it into trusted.gpg ;-)
<siretart> Nafallo: use apt-key(1)
<Nafallo> siretart: ahh, thanx :-)
<\sh> can someone have a look on http://paste.debian.net/1262
<\sh> i have the same bug with 1.0.0 and 1.0.8 of netapplet
<comadreja> I've seen it
<comadreja> You've gotta search for the ifr header
<comadreja> and include it in the failing file
<\sh> struct ifreq is in net/if.h
<\sh> and it's included
<comadreja> ifr
<\sh> ifr ist the var
<\sh> struct ifreq ifr;
<comadreja> did you do an update ?
<\sh> update of what?
<comadreja> of `builder
<\sh> yeah
<comadreja> pbuilder
<comadreja> I had similar failures with other code
<comadreja> chaning the order of the header fixed them
<comadreja> changing
<\sh> hu?
<comadreja> Yes, I don't understand it
<\sh> moment i give u the include list ,)
<\sh> http://paste.debian.net/1263
<comadreja> try putting net/if.h, the last one
<\sh> argl...
<comadreja> nopes ?
<\sh> i don't have bracket
<\sh> s
<\sh> altgr is not working *grmpf*
<comadreja> oh, yes, I had to use xmodmap
<\sh> send me the Xmodmap ,-)
<comadreja> it's a spanish keyboard
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> hehe
<comadreja> use xkeycaps
<comadreja> that'll make it
<\sh> right
<\sh> haha
<\sh> xbase-clients *lol*
<comadreja> :)
<\sh> copying from -36
<\sh> trying
<\sh> comadreja: nope
<Nafallo> reminder: do not mark all mail in a folder and press forward in evolution!
<jamessan|work> ouch
<Nafallo> from taskbar: evolution-2.4 (78)
<comadreja> hmmm
<\sh> i found something
<\sh> moment
<\sh> http://openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-devel/2004-05/msg00002.html
<comadreja> that's cool :)
<\sh> but -D_GNU_SOURCE should help?
<\sh> i don't believe it
<\sh> lol it helped
<\sh> but now i have other problems ,-)
<\sh> for 1.0.8 let check 1.0.0
<comadreja> don't get it
<\sh> debian netapplet 1.0.0 is not compilable
<\sh> because of this "struct ifreq" issue
<\sh> CFLAGS=-D_GNU_SOURCE
<\sh> and it works
<\sh> it finds struct ifreq in net/if.h
<\sh> now I tried 1.0.8 lates upstream source of netapplet...and it has other errors.
<\sh> so I will merge 1.0.0 ,-)
<comadreja> :)
<ogra> yay
<bddebian> \sh: Cheater ;-)
<\sh> but even this means i have to patch
<\sh> cause 1.0.0 from debian declares _GNU_SOURCE in netline.c
<\sh> argl
<\sh> so I can't declare it globally
<\sh> I will make my day
<\sh> patch applied...lets see
<\sh> ok..ifreq found..
<\sh> but size_changed_cb redefined
<\sh> *ughh*
<\sh> i don't get it
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> static void size_changed_cb(void)... actually i'm not a gtk guy..but shouldn't that be a static void *?
<\sh> no
<\sh> it's correct
<ogra> \sh, only merge it, no need to rewrite the whole thing ;)
<\sh> ogra: harhar
<\sh> fck source
<\sh> gtk stuff
<\sh> *puh*
<\sh> argl
<tseng> ez gtk boog
<\sh> the hole .diff.gz is in da *censored*
<\sh> ok
<\sh> easy solution
<comadreja> ogra, help
<comadreja> I have no permisions to solve a bug on bugzilla :)
<comadreja> that is kismet merge
<ogra> comadreja, whats your login ?
<comadreja> jorge@drqueue.org
<ogra> comadreja, should work now
<comadreja> thanks :)
<Nafallo> ogra: what do base the debdiffs against? :-)
<Nafallo> ogra: debian or ubuntu?
<ogra> ubuntu ?
<Nafallo> dooh :-P
<\sh> and this is sometimes wrong.(
<Nafallo> ogra: *sigh* any workaround for when debdiff can't handle things for me? i.e. diffrent .orig.tar.gz
<Nafallo> s/ren/eren/
<ogra> manual intervention ? or leave it for someone else...
<slomo> ogra: and any workarounds for really really large debdiffs (the debian version includes new config.sub etc in the diff.gz)
<slomo> ogra: and for http://pastebin.com/317180
<ogra> slomo, err, wanst libsigc++ in the Cxx transition ?
<slomo> ogra: it was but debian made some further changes we don't have atm... i've readded the cxx transition stuff which couldn't be applied automatically
<ogra> but if our version worked for us i'm not sure if we want to make additional changes now...
<ogra> probably a doko question
<Nafallo> ogra: dooh. never mind my workaround thing...
<slomo> ok... then i'll leave stuff which was through cxx transition until he answers ;)
<\sh> i ive up
<\sh> thom rewrote the whole thin
<\sh> g
<\sh> to a real applet
<Amaranth> \sh: taking about network-manager?
<Amaranth> if so, gtkwifi looks interesting
<Amaranth> python
<\sh> no network-applet
<\sh> networkapplet
<ogra> Amaranth, talking about ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge
<ogra> +h
* Amaranth will poke it
* \sh is sad
<Amaranth> after i finish smeg 0.8, that is
<\sh> Amaranth: only until tomorrow we can do the merge
<ogra> \sh, dont bite to deep into one single package....
<ogra> just move on if yu cant solve it easily
<ogra> i doubt we'll get the list ready completely...
<Amaranth> universe uvf is tomorrow?
<Amaranth> ok, smeg can wait, it should pass through uvf without issues :)
<\sh> Amaranth: it is now
<\sh> tomorrow we need to have some merges to do
<bddebian> UVF?
<Amaranth> upstream version freeze
<bddebian> Ah, thx
<ogra> Amaranth, Kamion told me today that tomorrow is the last day to get the missing merges in...
<Amaranth> let me reboot into ubuntu and i'll try to help
<bddebian> Doh and Wednesdays are "ice cream" nights for me with the Mrs. :-(
<ogra> i hope i can convince him to extend it a bit for universe, but i wouldnt count on it
<\sh> too many things during a short time
* bddebian seems to recall asking about priorities a week ago :-)
<\sh> bddebian: this is distro work...
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> that list is empty
<\sh> and 6 months for syncing merging transitions + testing is really hard work
<Amaranth> oh, the tinyurl
<ogra> Amaranth, http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<Amaranth> koffice?
<Amaranth> i thought Riddell already got the latest koffice in kubuntu
<ogra> Riddell, ^^^^^ ?
<\sh> forget kde stuff
<\sh> forget it...really
<\sh> it won't compile
<\sh> aeh build
<ogra> \sh, yes, but Riddell should have closed the bug when he brought koffice in
<ogra> its the prob with most of these bugs i guess.... many of them have been handles ina transition already etc
<Amaranth> ok, can someone give me a quick run down of how to do this?
<ogra> Amaranth, http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/README
<ogra> its linked in all these bugs ;)
<Amaranth> ok, i'll try psyco
<Riddell> Amaranth: hmm?
<ogra> Riddell, there are still a lot KDE related merge bugs open...
<ogra> tomorrow is deadline for merging ...
<ogra> Riddell, http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<slomo> what to do with packages which were automatically merged correctly by merge-o-matic?
<ogra> they shouldt have a bugreport
<ogra> if they have, just close irt
<ogra> it
<slomo> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10557
<Riddell> ogra: ok
<Riddell> thanks
<ogra> slomo, nothing dropped there.... just cloes it
<\sh> aehm
<\sh> what he means is: the merges are not compiled automatically
<ogra> the only interesting pieces are the dropped.patch files ....
<ogra> err..
<ogra> hmm
<siretart> hi folks
<\sh> so..u have to upload them after u checked the build etc.
<\sh> and I have a headache
<\sh> mysql-query-browser depends on libgtkhtml3.2
<\sh> this is not in our repos
<\sh> i tried with 3.6
<\sh> damn
<slomo> ogra: ok... but i've found another problem here ;) a dpatch can't be applied while building... well i'll fix it and upload a debdiff...
<ogra> great ;)
<\sh> slomo: apt-get install dpatch
<\sh> and try to remove the patch ,-)
<\sh> vi debian/patches/00list  and find it there
<\sh> try to rebuild
<ogra> ogra@honk:~ $ apt-cache search libgtkhtml3.2
<ogra> libgtkhtml3.2-dev - HTML rendering/editing library - development files
<ogra> libgtkhtml3.2-11 - HTML rendering/editing library - runtime files
<\sh> the hard way ,-)
<ogra> \sh, whats wrong ?
<slomo> \sh: i know ;) i'm currently looking whether this patch is needed with the new version... it's a fix for a security problem...
<\sh> ogra: it's not in the archive..in my pbuilder
<\sh> even not in my cache
<ogra> update ?
<\sh> ogra: please
<ogra> (or am i outdated ?)
<bddebian> \sh: I know it is.  I was trying to help with MOTUToDo since I want to someday grace your presence as an MOTU ;-)
<\sh> ok..I delete my pkgcache and srcpkgcache.bin
<\sh> update again
<\sh> i have 2-0 3.6-18 3.8-15 1.1-3 3.0-4
<siretart> ogra: how to claim 'merges' bugs? I cannot assign them to me :(
<ogra> siretart, your bugzilla login ?
<siretart> ogra: yes
<ogra> err
<ogra> what is your bugzilla login ?
<siretart> ah, siretart@tauware.de
<ogra> siretart, should work again
<\sh> listening to blade runners soundtrack...hope it helps
<bddebian> heh
<siretart> ogra: thanks, works fine now
<\sh> but the best for today:
<\sh> universe/sound/alsaplayer_0.99.76-6ubuntu1: Dep-Wait by buildd+terranova [optional:out-of-date]  Dependencies: alsa-headers
<\sh> i checked again and again..and no alsa-headers in the control
<slomo> \sh: alsa-headers isn't needed anymore
<\sh> yes i know
<slomo> \sh: i've fixed that already in UniverseUnmetDeps ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Are you already an MOTU?
<\sh> but the buildds not..even there is no build-dep on alsa-headers
<slomo> bddebian: no... why?
<bddebian> slomo: Just curious, I was gonna say cool :-)
<\sh> ogra: it won't work out
<\sh> neither my system is borked nor my brain...so how should I get a fitting libgtkhtml3.2
<bddebian> welcome back seth_k, you @#$T!!
<slomo> bddebian: lol ok :) just wait a few weeks, maybe i'm by then :)
<bddebian> seth_k: Sorry, j/k, couldn't resist
<seth_k> you're gonna pay for it
<seth_k> cos you're gonna show me how to upload to REVU :P
<bddebian> dput
<ogra> \sh, hmm, might be amd64 specific
<ogra> \sh, tried with 3.0 or 3.6 ?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> pkgconfig is not my friend
<bddebian> seth_k: Has siretart already added your key to the keyring on REVU?
<siretart> Do I assume right that packages having all relevant ubuntu changes in the debian package should be listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge (Drop *ubuntu*) and nowhere else?
<seth_k> bddebian, yes
<\sh> it wants to have gtkmm2.0 and 3.6 needs mm2.4
<ogra> siretart, thats the idea
<\sh> i will try 3.0 gtkhtml
<siretart> ok. will do
<bddebian> seth_k: And I assume that you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//REVU ? :-)
<siretart> ogra: whats the bug status for this then? NEW or PENDINGUPLOAD?
<ogra> siretart, if the package isnt in the archive, then set it pending, else close the bug...
<seth_k> bddebian, yeah, but have never used dput before so that was kinda cryptic :D
<bddebian> seth_k: Aye, me either.  I just got lucky ;-)
<siretart> ogra: the package needs to be synced from debian. Ok, i'll set it to pending
<seth_k> bddebian, impart your wisdom! ;)
<ogra> siretart, you should sync it out of MOM then... it should contain all changes...
<ogra> (manual upload )
<siretart> ogra: ah, so we are allowed to upload manually to override mom. didn't know that
<\sh> MoM means manual merge and upload..u have to test
<\sh> just like i do and I'm stucked again
<bddebian> seth_k: You have your dput.cf?
<ogra> siretart, see if there is a dropped.patch, if so, merge the changes manually and upload... if there is none, the merge worked and you can upload as well... but some packages were already handled in Cxx transition or the like... so they need no upload at all
<siretart> yes, I checked that the debian package works fine in pbuilder. Is it ok to upload the package as 2.9.1-1build1 with changelog entry 'override mom'?
<ogra> for details: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/README
<siretart> ogra: the merge is superflous, I want the debian version to be in ubuntu
<siretart> and that mom forgets about all changes from us
<ogra> then do as you said above
<siretart> ok. will do
* seth_k man dput.cf
<siretart> still better than overloading elmo
<\sh> ogra: no...libgtkhtml3.0 doesn't help...3.1 or 3.2 but neither are in our archives (actually in mine)
<\sh> hell
<\sh> they r on archive.ubuntu.com
<\sh> but why I don't get them for breezy?
<\sh> in hoary i have them
<seth_k> bddebian, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/317228 ?
<comadreja> Ok, I fixed lirc, how do I generate the patch for the bug report ?
<Amaranth> ok, the only thing mom didn't handle on it's own for psyco is 'tightening up Build-Depends'
<seth_k> comadreja, I always take the last available Ubuntu deb, build a deb out of my new fixed package, and "debdiff olddeb.dsc newdeb.dsc"... dunno if there is a better way :)
<Amaranth> oh, nevermind, it screwed up the depends too
<ogra> guys, there is a motu meeting on the agenda today... anyone opposed to postpone it two weeks ? the agenda is empty and i think we all have enough work to do
<comadreja> no problem for me
<bddebian> seth_k: Give me a minute, sorry
<siretart> ogra: I'm very ok with that!
<comadreja> thanks seth_k , but... that would be a patch against last ubuntu, not debian
<ogra> ok, if nobody speaks up with something urgent i'll adjust the date on the agenda
<\sh> what?
<\sh> fck..today is motu meeting?
<\sh> damn
<ogra> \sh, motu meeting is in two weks ;)
<ogra> weeks
<seth_k> oh comadreja, if you are patching against debian... debdiff against that package's .dsc file? all you need to debdiff is two dsc files and their debs
<\sh> 20 July, 2200 UTC
<ogra> \sh, look now ;)
<\sh> yeah..I just heard your words and I knew then ,-)
<bddebian> seth_k: That looks correct.  What happens when you dput -P revu *_source.changes  ?
<seth_k> dunno, haven't tried it yet
<seth_k> so that will upload it to revu?
<siretart> seth_k: if your /etc/dput.cf is correct, yes
<seth_k> right, thanks bddebian, siretart
<bddebian> Glad to be of SOME use :-)
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> you are lots of use
<seth_k> I will try this package once KDE stuff starts building again :(
<\sh> i'm blind
<\sh> got it now *grmpf*
* bddebian pats \sh on the back
* bddebian is #ubuntu-motu cheerleader
<\sh> dance naked on the table ,-)
<\sh> make my day ,-)
<ogra> hmmm
<ogra> \sh, are you sure thats a good idea ?
<\sh> --with-gtkhtml=libgtkhtml-3.6
<\sh> actually I would laugh ,-)
* Amaranth will have to be cheerleading too
<\sh> ok..if this works out...I'll upload
<\sh> done
<\sh> no upload
<\sh> +w
<siretart> only for the case I'm doing something terribly stupid, I'm doing uploads like this: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-July/008083.html
<siretart> I've never seen uploads like that, so do I break something with that? I confirm that the former ubuntu changes are no longer relevant
* bddebian dances nekkid on the table for \sh
<ogra> looks ok to me
* ogra shades his eyes
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> siretart: if the source is not already in the archive...sourceuploads will do it
<\sh> hahahha
<siretart> ok. then I'll proceed with other packages like this and go back to my work..
<\sh> siretart: if it's only a debian bumb, check
<\sh> from mysql-query-browser 1.1.4 to 1.1.12 i do a source upload
<siretart> \sh: yes, I checked the uploaded package in my pbuilder
<\sh> siretart: no..check sources in the archive
<\sh> if the merge is from 1.1.4-2ubuntu1 to 1.1.4-6 then it's no sourceupload
<siretart> ah. sure
<\sh> if you have a merge from 1.1.4-2ubuntu1 to 1.1.7-3 then it's source upload
<siretart> my packages were always new upstream's
<siretart> up to now
<slomo> waah... i hate this... package doesn't compile because it doesn't know what "uint" is... i write a small test program, compiles when stdlib.h is included... included stdlib.h in the problemfile in the package: same error as before...
<comadreja> how can I check if my key is now in the strong set, btw ? it has been signed
<bddebian> slomo: Is that a gcc-4.x thing?
<slomo> bddebian: no... seems to be something else
<slomo> anybody here who knows what XOPEN_SOURCE means (as in -D_XOPEN_SOURCE)? can I just #undef it to let the package compile?
<siretart> slomo: no. rather fix CFLAGS
<siretart> do not #undef in the source
<slomo> even if -D_XOPEN_SOURCE is included by pkg-config in CFLAGS for gtkspell and gtk itself? ;)
<slomo> or just s/uint/unsigned int/g? that works and uint is just a typedef on unsigned int
<siretart> it deklares what version of that standard the source conforms
<siretart> declares, even
<siretart> the later seems more sane to me, that #undef have more consequences than you think
<siretart> but consider collecting also other opinions
<slomo> ok... somebody else having an opinion on this? :)
<\sh> is typedef uint unsigned int defined somewhere?
<\sh> in the source?
<slomo> \sh: no... it's in sys/types.h
<\sh> define it in the source
<\sh> or check sys/types.h what to define to include this typedef
<\sh> gcc is strict
<slomo> \sh: i've already looked at what needs to be defined... but wasn't very successfull with that ;) __USE_MISC must be defined but only defining that doesn't work
<slomo> so i'll go with the typedef... this works :)
<\sh> and again..i have gdal on my shoulder
<slomo> gdal?
<Amaranth> slomo: It's an X thing that's carrying over.
<siretart> wow. I love packages with bigger diff.gz than its orig.gz
<slomo> siretart: and i love packages with a 1.5 mb debdiff ;)
<siretart> slomo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/multisync/ :/
<siretart> 1.8M orig, 2.7M diff.gz
<slomo> siretart: nice ;) you have luck that this isn't the dropped patch :)
<ogra> guys, if you find a 1,5MB dropped patch, thats something to really leave alone... :)
<\sh> jehehe
<bddebian> hehe
<slomo> hmm, can somebody look at python-gnome2? why are there some files left in the archive as this seems to be replaced by gnome-python? shall i add it to MorgueCandidates?
<\sh> or it's something really worthit and get the stars for it ,->
<\sh> siretart: we will the heroes of the night, dude ,-)
<\sh> be
<slomo> and the next one... :)
<slomo> tseng: ping? what's with the stuff which is assigned to you on http://tinyurl.com/apx5k ? will you look at it?
<tseng> not right now I wont
<ogra> slomo, yes, he asked for the url earlier.... thanks for reminding me, i'll need to mail him :)
<\sh> ok..gdal with gcc4 patch is working...source uploading
<ogra> eh, hey tseng :)
<tseng> most of them are probably invalid
<tseng> if you wanted to help out you could verify ones that really need looked at
* tseng goes back to work
<siretart> \sh: I'm just doing wdm here, then I'll continue with my other work..
<\sh> tseng have fun
<slomo> tseng: ok... wanted to suggest that ;) i'll write it into the bugreports...
<tseng> slomo: thanks alot :)
<slomo> wtf... 3.1 mb dropped patch for gtk-sharp2-unstable :D woah...
<bddebian> Damn this "real job" getting in the way of my Ubuntuness.  Damn it to hell!!
<bddebian> :-)  Sorry seth_k
<\sh> if anybody needs uploads...give me the infos for: which bug, which package...if u patched the source to work...debdiff to sh at sourcecode.de with all the info...it's 20:24utc and I'm here until 22:00 UTC
<siretart> \sh: slomo will love you for that offer ;)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> slomo needs some publicness
<ogra> pfft, its about time that he gets upload rights himself
<\sh> slomo is your mail address whitelisted for breezy-changes by elmo?
<siretart> full agreement
<ogra> :)
<slomo> \sh: yes
<\sh> ogra: not my fault ;)
<ogra> heh
<seth_k> siretart, speaking of uploads, can that zSNES package go in yet?
<ogra> \sh, its a scheduling problem....
<slomo> \sh: just look at UniverseUnmetDeps and MOTUToMerge ;) the revu stuff can wait :)
<\sh> slomo: realname? or put it in your whois data pls ;-) I'm not good in remembering names longer then 10 chars ,-)
* \sh <-- old :)
<slomo> \sh: sebastian drge (but written with oe in the wiki and launchpad ;) )
<\sh> slomo: k
* slomo claims 
* slomo claims #11364 as the bug of the day ;)
<\sh> mail@slomosnail.de is also your normal mail address for your gpg key?
<slomo> \sh: yes
<\sh> k thx
<ogra> slomo, hahaha
<\sh> cause i will put the changelog to your name
<seth_k> btw thanks for your help yesterday with torcs, \sh, everything worked great... I just didn't get back in time before you left. Although then I realized torcs got hit by MOTUGLUTransition and so wasn't buildable right now anyways
<\sh> gtk-industrial-engine_0.2.46.0ubuntu1_source.changes:
<\sh> done
<\sh> uploaded
<slomo> \sh: thanks :)
<siretart> 221 merges left for universe ;)
<\sh> i'm talking for uploads now only for merging ,-)
<\sh> so hurry up guys ,-)
<\sh> we want to get rid of the MoMs...
<siretart> anyone want a tough one? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12021 has 143K -dropped.patch ;)
<Amaranth> oh shit
<siretart> but I need to do now other stuff. going to background mode..
<Amaranth> although i think that's inflated
<Amaranth> it's going from 0.6 to 0.7
<\sh> did I say: riddell rocks?
<\sh> Von: Sebastian Droege <mail@slomosnail.de>
<\sh> An: 	breezy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<\sh> Betreff: 	Accepted gtk-industrial-engine 0.2.46.0ubuntu1 (source)
<\sh> slomo: there is your publicness *lol*
<slomo> \sh: i got "gtk-industrial-engine_0.2.46.0ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED" =) thanks :)
<\sh> katie is a nice girl ,-)
<slomo> and she's really fast ;)
<\sh> ok..bugfixing tomorrow ,-)
<slomo> at what time is the deadline tomorrow?
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Tomorrow is still to midnight right? ;-)
<ogra> slomo, i hope i can convince mdz and Kamion to exted it some more days
<slomo> tseng: i've gone through all packages assigned to you except gtk-sharp2-unstable (which has a really large dropped diff ;) )... everything is fine or needs just some small changes
<siretart> ogra: perhaps you can argue that Xorg dependencies are not ready yet. I'm still unsure how to put the GLU dependencies..
<slomo> ogra: and at which time when you can't convince them? 24:00 at 2005-07-21?
<ogra> siretart, good point, i will
<ogra> slomo, 24:00 in the last TZ ;) (gives us some hours)
<slomo> ogra: cool ;) another reason to stay awake the whole night tomorrow ;)
<ogra> heh
<sistpoty> hi folks
<\sh> not for me...i have to go to bed at 22:00utc
<ogra> \sh, resign !
<\sh> 48minutes left
<\sh> should be enough for some packages ,-)
<ogra> \sh, then your ex cant grab your money ;)
<\sh> ogra: do i get money for packaging?
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> at least fame... a lot of fame :)
<slomo> hmm... any ideas on what to look next?! there's soo much i can't even decide...
<\sh> haha...yeah...I buy a villa in southafrica with my fame :)
<siretart> hi sistpoty!
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<\sh> guys
<\sh> riddell just uploaded a new version of kdelibs to get rid of the build issues
<\sh> if it's through the buildds please update all your pbuilder and get the kde stuff from MoM as well..and try
<\sh> if not forget it
<sistpoty> any news about X yet?
<bddebian> Heh
<sistpoty> if it's still broken?
* sistpoty would like to get rid of my mess with foreign x packages
<siretart> sistpoty: xbase-clients is still missing, daniels hopes to be able to upload them tomorrow
<\sh> hmmm...the epoch of gcc-4?
<sistpoty> ah... cool.
<\sh> gcc (>= 4:4.0.?)
<sistpoty> i don't think so... more the epoch of splitting x into different packages
<sistpoty> but it's just a guess
<sistpoty> btw.: is anybody currently working on ghc6?
<\sh> forget it...doesn't matter,-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<siretart> sistpoty: I uploaded cpphs, need to have a look at haskel-utils
<bddebian> sistpoty: I was looking at haskell-utils but ghc6-bootstrap needs to be uploaded apparently
<bddebian>  haskell-utils build-deps ghc6 but ghc6 deps haskell-utils ;-P
<siretart> cpphs needed changed ordering of build dependencies, since sbuild could not cope with them (although pbuilder could, gnarf)
<sistpoty> siretart, bddebian: on my pbuilder haskell-utils built just fine... (it has hugs as alternative)
<sistpoty> whats sbuild?
<\sh> sbuild is the build env on the buildd
<\sh> sistpoty: sbuild will be the heart of elma
<siretart> :)
<\sh> siretart: is it? ,-)
<siretart> sistpoty: doko said that alternatives in build-deps are a real pain for buildd admins
<siretart> \sh: it is! :)
<sistpoty> thx \sh :)
<sistpoty> gnarf...
<sistpoty> well i could try to make a haskell-utils w.o. alternatives...
<siretart> sistpoty: I'm uploading haskell-utils right now
<ajmitch> morning
<sistpoty> siretart: ah, k :)
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<siretart> hi ajmitch
<siretart> sistpoty: let's see if the build succeeds. perhaps it works and we can proceed with haskell-bootstrap
<siretart> sistpoty: doko also said he was very happy with the -bootstrap solution, because it makes porting to new architectures way more easy
<sistpoty> siretart: thx :) though i'm not entirely happy of how i fetch a package... but i didn't find any alternative to wget
<bddebian> sistpoty: Do you have ghc6-bootstrap?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<sistpoty> bddebian: I put it into revu
<bddebian> Ahh, so you're cheating ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: yes, very much!
<sistpoty> bddebian: but there is no other way to build a package that build-depends on itself than fetching a working binary from somewhere (at least none that i know of)
<chillywilly> can anyone look at my init script for 3md2 and tell me why issuing 'stop' does not work?
<chillywilly> 3dm2
<bddebian> sistpoty: I know, I ran in to that with fpc :)
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<sistpoty> hi chillywilly
<sistpoty> chillywilly: i'll take a look, if you tell me where i can find it ;)
<chillywilly> http://pastebin.com/317364
<chillywilly> wonder if the pid file gets written
<chillywilly> pid file doesn't get written
<chillywilly> heh, can you tell I hacked smartmontools init script ;)
<SloMo_> sistpoty: you can build ghc6 without ghc6 by a very obscure way written on their homepage... that is if i don't misunterstood it
<sistpoty> SloMo_: oh, didn't know that... ok, if the simple way won't work, we have a failback-option ;)
* sistpoty is back in 5 mins
<chillywilly> http://pastebin.com/317368
<chillywilly> http://pastebin.com/317369
<chillywilly> wsas missing a few things
<siretart> ogra: ion3 is now based on nobse's version, I just uploaded the merge
<ogra> great :)
<ogra> close te bug !! ;)
<siretart> still wating for the green light from katie
<siretart> in fact, it IS his package, with 2 builddeps added
<siretart> bug closed
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<SloMo_> static void i2c_alarm(int sig) {
<SloMo_>   if (loop) ((N1) ? N2 : N1) = N ; if (N2) loop = 0 ; }
<SloMo_> who writes such ugly code?!
<SloMo_> gn8 siretart :)
<chillywilly> the pid file is never written to in that init script
<\sh> last package with patching today
<\sh> the rest is bugfixing for tomorrow
<\sh> mysql-query-browser not build on amd64
<chillywilly> I even 'touched' the file but it stil never writes anything to the pid file
<\sh> print out $DM2PID
<jamessan> SloMo_: omg, that's horrible
<SloMo_> jamessan: that's not the only problem ;) invalid lvalue... hopefully there isn't more of this stuff ;)
<sistpoty> chillywilly: can 3dm2 create a pid on it's own? otherwise try --make-pidfile
<chillywilly> arg to start-stop-daemon?
<sistpoty> yes
<chillywilly> I thought start-stop-daemon was writing the pis out to the file
<chillywilly> pid*
<chillywilly> thwe way it is invoked there is not proper unless the daemon writes it itself?
* sistpoty also thought, that start-stop-daemon would do this. i just found --make-pid in the manpage
<\sh> ok.....that was it for today.
<\sh> ogra: please try to increase the time for mom
<ogra> \sh, i'll doo, and i'm sure mdz will agree
<\sh> would be good until friday..so i can try to get friday off..and friday evening i will brain reset with george (it's his birthday party ,-))
<ogra> oh
<ogra> send my greetings
<\sh> i will :)
<sistpoty> hf
<\sh> he is getting old, this damn romanian child ,-)
<ogra> heh
<SloMo_> \sh: brain reset sounds nice ;) but instead of increasing until friday... sunday would be better imho ;)
<\sh> SloMo_: yeah...and it means really a brain reset with 2.9 promille ,-)
<\sh> so all the bits and bytes are disappearing, and I can start from new *lol*
<\sh> ok.guys..good night have fun :) cu early in the morning
<sistpoty> gn8 \sh_away
<SloMo_> gn8 \sh_away :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-26
<chillywilly> now it looks like it is getting the wrong pid
<chillywilly> yep, pid is one high that whan start-stop-daemon wrote to the file with --make-pidfile
<chillywilly> what*
<sistpoty> hm...
<chillywilly> I think it does really weird shit like fork off 3 extra processes then die
<chillywilly> s
<chillywilly> it's possible to use it without a pid file right? it will do a killall type thing?
<SloMo_> ok, last package for today... that ugly code has shocked me too much ;) other stuff will follow tomorrow :) gn8 all
<ogra> night SloMo_, thanks for all the help
<sistpoty> n8 SloMo_
<rtcm> has anyone already tried to give some love to ghc6?
<sistpoty> rtcm: siretart has
<ogra> rtcm, many people
<SloMo_> ogra: np :) it's really fun
<ogra> SloMo_, and you really rock ;)
* chillywilly tries --exec
<sistpoty> chillywilly: good try... i think --exec w.o. --make-pid should do the trick.
<chillywilly> it works now
<sistpoty> cool :)
<chillywilly> I rftm :)
<chillywilly> that always helps
<sistpoty> hope i didn't give you too much wrong directions ;)
<chillywilly> nah, it's all good
<chillywilly> I think --make-pid is only useful it the process doesn't put itself into the background
<chillywilly> then you gotta use --background too
<sistpoty> yep, i assume that too
<sistpoty> ok, i am off to bed ... gn8 all
<chillywilly> anywho, looking at how a debian package is built I think the hardest part for me is the whole rules makefile thing because those macros look like black magic ;)
<chillywilly> night
<ogra> chillywilly, its only a makefile....
<ogra> there are some good docs about makefiles online ;)
<chillywilly> yea but the targets and how to stucture thing and what macros do what is what is not clear
<chillywilly> the thing
<chillywilly> target: dependcies
<chillywilly> <tab>commands
<chillywilly> simple
<chillywilly> but I don't know what dh_XXX does or what to call to do what
<ogra> man dh_XXX ;)
<chillywilly> yea it will take some time to read through some docs
<ogra> its very well documented
<chillywilly> in the mean time I took the debian dir from the other version and hacked it
<chillywilly> then built a deb for me cvs version
<chillywilly> my*
<ogra> what does lintian think about it ?
<chillywilly> it complains about the description
<chillywilly> it's defnitely not perfect but I did get a smartd that will work with my RAID card
<chillywilly> :)
<ogra> :)
<chillywilly> and I learned a few things
<chillywilly> I took my time and read through the entire new maintainers guide
<chillywilly> and created my own files then compared against what was in the archived package
<ogra> great :)
<chillywilly> copied some stuff from that too
<comadreja> hello there
<comadreja> ogra, I've got a fixed lirc package
<comadreja> how could I upload it ?
<ogra> put it somewhere and mail me the link, i'll upload it tomorrow... i'm about to go to bed...
<ogra> ogra@ubuntu.com
<comadreja> cool, I'll do it, thanks :)
<comadreja> you close the bug ?
<ogra> thanks to you, for the fix :)
<ogra> yep
<comadreja> perfect
<ogra> after the upload..
* terrex nanit // good nigth
<Burgundavia> as a public service announcment, all the MOTU and Universe wiki pages now have the category MOTU. To add it a page, add ["CategoryMOTU"] 
<robitaille> or use the user-friendly pull down menu when editing the wiki page
<whiprush> tseng: pingage.
<tseng> dudeage
<whiprush> dooder I don't know if you saw my message but muine + the extensions have been stable for me.
<tseng> yes
<whiprush> it's not like a few weeks ago where they blew up.
<ajmitch> rock
<whiprush> hey aj
<ajmitch> hey whiprush, tseng
<tseng> hi
<whiprush> tseng: have you had a chance to check out this sonance thing people on monologue are on about?
<schweeb> wassup bishes
<tseng> whiprush: im not a fan
<tseng> whiprush: its bloatware
<whiprush> hmmm
<ajmitch> hey schweeb
<tseng> did you see my invite on gimpnet
<whiprush> me?
<tseng> yes you
<whiprush> no
<tseng> well read it
<whiprush> where am I looking? what am I looking for?
<whiprush> a /msg?
<tseng> status window
* schweeb uninvites tseng 
<tseng> uh
* ajmitch wishes svn.debian.org wasn't on crack
<tseng> har-har
<tseng> i wish svn had a timeout
<tseng> in udu i sat there for an hour at 3am wonder why i couldnt svn up
<chris_> omg ipv6
* StoneTable pokes whiprush with sonance
<whiprush> hey
<\sh> morning
<bddebian> Good morning \sh
<\sh> anything new on the deadline?
<bddebian> Not that I've seen but I just got here a bit ago and it's been pretty quiet
<\sh> k so I have enough time to have a shower and rushing into office ,-)
<bddebian> Enjoy :-)
<\sh> ugh...kdelibs update removed my kdm...this is not good
<bddebian> :-(
<whiprush> morning \sh
<\sh> hey whiprush
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<bddebian> ajmitch!!
<ajmitch> yes?
<bddebian> Just Hi :-)
<ajmitch> hello
<\sh> ok..kdm is there again...with a bit of admins force ,-)
<ajmitch> apt-get install gdm? ;)
<whiprush> heh
<bddebian> hehe
<\sh> ajmitch: was removed as well
<\sh> xbase-clients ,-)
<ajmitch> he'll see the light eventually
<ajmitch> that's why you don't do dist-upgrades on breezy
<\sh> ah come on no risk no fun
<ajmitch> blind dist-upgrades from cron are fun :)
<Lathiat> you need to dist-upgrade sometimes too
<ajmitch> Lathiat: of course, but when it's safe
<ajmitch> and it's certainly not very safe right now
<Lathiat> its not?
<Lathiat> i just started one shoul di stop? :)
<\sh> actually..it's 4:09 utc...I don't have any coffee, but I need something which brings my brain from 0 to 100 mph in 0.5 seconds ,-)
<ajmitch> xserver-xorg asks me the same 3 debconf questions every time it gets upgraded... :)
<Lathiat> ajmith: sucks to be you i dont have that problem
<bddebian> \sh: Pure grain alcohol? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: tomorrow evening yes...but not today ,-) no aclohol before work ,-)
<\sh> ok..after reading the weekly gnome/kde bashing thread I will hurry and rush into office...cu later
<bddebian> Hello crimsun
<crimsun> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Holy crap that's still a big list of MOM stuff.. :-(
<\sh> back
<Burgundavia> ogra, ping
<ivoks> hi :)
<\sh> hey ivo
<HostingGeek> Burgundavia: hi
<\sh> ogra: double ping prio 1 ,-)
<SloMoSnail> are there any news on increasment of the mom-merge?
<siretart> well, there are still 212 merges open, and deadline is today :(
<SloMoSnail> so the deadline is not increased? :( hmm, i'll do at least some stuff this afternoon, evening and night ;) but i don't think we will finish even half of the 212 merges...
<\sh> I'm migrating to daniels mode now ,-) funny changelog comments
<\sh> siretart: i was thinking to upload every package left from MoM...and fixing it later...
<\sh> ,-)
<siretart> \sh: I see your point, I hope that we will get some more time, because this cannot be whats meant with the deadline :/
<\sh> what shall we do...too less resources too less time
<\sh> and some of those packages are really nasty
<siretart> jepp
<siretart> but I'm here way too busy :(
<ogra> \sh, <Kamion> the deadline is fairly soft, end of today I'd like to see all of main done
<ogra> \sh, note he said main.... :)
<siretart> first good news for today :)
<ogra> so we may be able to handle it a bit softer... but i dont think we should extend it over the weekend...
<\sh> ogra: me neither...
<Burgundavia> ogra, I have already made pitti cry
<ogra> Burgundavia, i saw :), thanks *g*
<\sh> and if anybody has a idea how to handle libhid it would be greate..updated Makefile.am to use python2.4 but aclocal* bla stuff didn't work for takeing the changes
<Burgundavia> did 2 tonight
<Burgundavia> more tomorrow
<ogra> i'll start tomorrow..... i've still xscreensaver to merge until tonight
<ogra> and i was planning to have them done after the weekend....
<comadreja> ogra, where do I put packages that don't build because of the kdelibs2c2 thingy (or however it is called) ?
<comadreja> I say so because I was working on a merge
<comadreja> kdirstat, and I fixed it (I presume) and it doesn't build because of that
<\sh> comadreja: the stoper is libopenexr-dev
<\sh> cause of glu love
<\sh> i filed a bug
<\sh> with actual kdelibs4 it works
<\sh> but stopping at openexr-dev
<\sh> ogra: I filed a bug + debdiff can u check and upload? l
<comadreja> poor ogra, we all talking to him :)
<ogra> heh... hes, my ears are ringing :)
<comadreja> we're talking good things, of course
<ogra> do glu builds work again ?
<\sh> sure...using the packages which were given
<\sh> it's funny...
<\sh> mysql-query-browser was my first packages in malone where I patched the desktop file
<\sh> now it's my nightmare, where I patch bloody gtkmm source to build for amd64
<siretart> ogra: glu build do somehow, but since the glu transition seems to be unnecessary, build depends will change. currently it is unclear how that will affect existing packages, i.e. if buildeps need to be changed again
<ogra> somehow it sounds like that... but lets see waht daniels will do :)
<rob^> now I'm just getting authorization failed
<rob^> oops wrong chan
* \sh is merging now netapplet...
<chrissturm> hey, is anyone working on wxgtk 2.6 packages?
<siretart> chrissturm: they are in NEW and need ftpmaster approval, afaik
<chrissturm> siretart, pgadmin3 doenst build because of them missing
<siretart> chrissturm: our first priority is merging, atm
<ogra> chrissturm, just be patient :)
<chrissturm> ok
<Mez> whats the point of mozilla-firefox in universe?
<\sh> ogra: it wasn't reviewd ,-)
<\sh> or?
<ogra> hmm, it just should disappear
<\sh> ogra: humility?
<\sh> press your thumbs for netapplet
<\sh> i hate reading diff files
<Mez> \sh, dont read them :D
<Mez> unless of course your reading them for my packages, then go ahead
<\sh> Mez: netapplet
* Mez shrugs and points at REVU
<\sh> this is not the prio
<\sh> prio is fck MOM ,-)
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> wha?
<\sh> MergeOMatic
<\sh> w.u.c/MOTUToMerge
<Mez> and er, how am I meant to check that?
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> whgats needing to be done?
<Mez> is AMD not on GCC4 yet?
<\sh> there r merges from debian to be done by hand
<siretart> Mez: every bug in this list must be handeled today! http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<comadreja> ogra : did you check the package I sent to you ?
<Mez> siretart: handled how?
<Mez> oh, you mean MOM
* Mez gets you
<siretart> ok
<Mez> the ones for k3b you can ignore
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but I dont have upload access
<siretart> Mez: if you want to help, you can try to identify them, escp the non trivial ones, and provide debdiffs for merges
<siretart> Mez: look for bigger -dropped.patch'es, they are most likley to require manual wirk
<siretart> work
<ogra> comadreja, i havent any mail from you yet, when did you send iot ?
<ogra> it
<\sh> even the small dropped patches needs a lot of love *grrrr*
<|rockinnerd|> "1 bomb has exploded" (from some1 in the underground)
<|rockinnerd|> oops wrong channel
<pef> hello !
<kbrooks> hey
<bddebian> Morning
<bddebian> How goes Merge-o-Mania? :-)
<havoc> morning
<comadreja> ogra, I sent it late yesterday... from jorge@drqueue.org
<ogra> its not here... you sent to ogra@ubuntu.com ?
<comadreja> yes
<ogra> hmm...
<comadreja> let me check the mail queue
<comadreja> oh, yes, I had a server problem, it's on the queue. I'll resend it.
<ogra> great :)
<comadreja> you'll be receiving it any minute
<comadreja> :)
<ogra> thanks :)
<comadreja> thank you, it was an easy fix
<comadreja> btw, there was one about kismet that I also closed, because the version I uploaded was newer than the debian one
<ogra> yep, thats right, thanks again :)
<chillywilly> how can I tell what glibc was compiled with?
<chillywilly> what gcc version
<comadreja> ogra, is there any kind of versioning control on the packages ?
<comadreja> chillywilly : ldd ?
<comadreja> ogra, so we could revert changes made to them and so ?
<chillywilly> that would tell you what is linked in
<bddebian> chillywilly: objdump?
<bddebian> Oh yeah, or ldd
<chillywilly> or you can make /lib/libc.so.6 executable and run it ;P
<chillywilly> Compiled by GNU CC version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2).
<chillywilly> Compiled on a Linux 2.6.0-test7 system on 2005-03-23.
<chillywilly> same version of compiler that I have installed
<bddebian> vs. the version you don't have installed? ;-P
<bddebian> chillywilly: So you're actually coming to join us or are you doing this for yourself?
<chillywilly> I made a package for myseld and learned a lot in the process....I don't think they want to upoload a CVS version of smartmontools ;)
<chillywilly> I don't think the 3ware utils are freely redistributable either
<chillywilly> I would need something to package ;)
<bddebian> Oh still worthless then eh??
* bddebian hides
<comadreja> why would a package depend on python 2.3 and 2.4 at the same time ?
<comadreja> oh, I see, thanks :)
<bddebian> comadreja: You're welcome ;-)
<\sh> to be debian compatible ,-)
<Nafallo> is xorg -43 safe? :-)
<tseng> not really
<tseng> unless you hate xrdb
<Amaranth> xrdb?
<jamessan|work> Xresource db utility
<SloMo_> re
<\sh> actually....netapplet is ready
<chrissturm> netapplet? doesnt breezy use networkmanager?
<\sh> ok...later guys..going home
<schweeb> chrissturm: it has networkmanager
<schweeb> it doesn't use it by default
<Burgundavia> what would it take to get libdvdcss2 into multiverse?
<tseng> um
<tseng> that one is scary
<SloMo_> Burgundavia: changing of laws in a few big countries? ;)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> libdvdcss2 is patent issues only
<Burgundavia> not copyright ala w32codecs
<tseng> http://web.lemuria.org/DeCSS/tro.html
<SloMo_> Burgundavia: but it allows circumvention of copy protection (dmca and at least one german law come to mind)... i wouldn't touch it ;)
<tseng> Burgundavia: anything that infringes on IP rights of MPAA/RIAA in the US is bad news
<Burgundavia> ouch
<tseng> because they *will* litigate
<tseng> if you note, they included 2600 magazine in the suit
<tseng> for linking to decss code
<Burgundavia> hmm, mdz talked about getting libdvdcss2 into mutliverse at some point
<tseng> they dropped it finally in 2004
<SloMo_> tseng: have you looked at what i've written to your mom-bugs? is this somewhat usefull for you or would something else be more usefull ;)
<tseng> yes that was good thanks
<tseng> did you happen to make source packages when you did that?
<tseng> it sounded like you tested it
<SloMo_> i only tested the stuff which were merged automatically without drops... but for the 2 (or 3?) other packages i can do some atm as i can't decide what to do next ;)
<SloMo_> well it was only monodevelop which needs some handmerging... and gtk#2 but the dropped patch scared me away
<tseng> ill look at that
<SloMo_> gtk# or monodevelop?
<tseng> yes thats a mistake
<tseng> gtk#2
<tseng> you get that kind of stuff on uupdate when the clean target doesnt work as expected
<tseng> it puts stuff from the configured source into the diff
<SloMo_> oh good to know for the future :)
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> that can be safely dropped
<SloMo_> against which version do you want the debdiff for monodevelop? the version uploaded by mom?
<tseng> hm
<tseng> i wonder if he has added ikvm and stuff
<tseng> i know we'll need boo to sync
<tseng> or leave it out
<tseng> i dont really like using MOM tbh
<tseng> i get the debian source package
<tseng> and apply the ubuntu changes back to it from memory
<SloMo_> ok, so you're caring for monodevelop now? fine, i'll go to offlineimap then :)
<SloMo_> the ubuntu changes in monodevelop were only adjusting the build dependencies when the changelog is right
<tseng> im not caring for anything now
<tseng> im at work
<tseng> i dont usually have a ton of energy left by the time i get home
<tseng> lately.
<SloMo_> tseng: hmm i would say we should resync boo from debian... the new version has just a fix for the .pc file... i'll ask elmo about that, ok? other than the boo stuff i've a working monodevelop package here with the ubuntu changes (that is when i can trust the changelog)
<\sh> re
<SloMo_> wb \sh
<\sh> ok..no kdm no gdm no xdm...w8 for riddell to fix kdebase ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: looks like kdebase needs to wait for a xmkmf package
<\sh> ugh
<\sh> i say
<\sh> so i have to help myself ,-)
<\sh> hehe...dpkg --force-all -i kdm* /home/shermann/xorg/xbase-clients_6.8.2-36_i386.deb
<\sh> brb
<siretart> bye folks
<SloMo_> bye siretart
<skora> hi everybody
<bddebian> Hello skora
<skora> I'm a bit confused about the MOTU's purpose, after I Read the wiki page...is this the proper place to discuss about updating breezy packages ?
<skora> or is it just for adding packages to breezy's universe
<\sh> skora: we're the maintainer of the universe...we're adding, fixing, removing what's in universe, what not...
<bddebian> Well some of them are.  I just pick my nose a lot. ;-P
<ogra> bddebian, thats ok with is, as long as you dont throw the remainings in the channel :)
* bddebian flicks "something" at ogra
* ogra ducks
<SloMo_> lol
<tritium> wtf just landed on my screen?
<bddebian>  "something" ;-)
<tritium> bddebian, sicko ;)
<bddebian> Pretty much
<bddebian> So who has the patience to explain the merge stuff to me?  I was looking at licq last night
<SloMo_> bddebian: maybe me when you ask some questions ;)
<bddebian> SloMo_: Well I have asked them in the past but do I get special treatment now that I'm a "member" ?? ;-)
<ogra> bddebian, licq is already done....
<bddebian> grr
<ogra> (isnt the bug "pendingupload" ?
<ogra> )
<bddebian> I quit
<bddebian> It wasn't as of Midnight last night
<SloMo_> bddebian: no :P i just haven't seen your questions... sorry
<ogra> bddebian, a explanation of the merge process is in every bug
<ogra> there is a link to a readme...
<bddebian> I know
<bddebian> But the README says that the ubuntu and merge diffs should match
<ogra> it says you should look at the dropped.patch ;)
<ogra> ignore the rest :)
<bddebian> I don't see licq marked as pendingupload!???
<ogra> ok, i'll do it..
<bddebian> Do what?
<bddebian> You aren't thinking of lirc are you?
<ogra> bddebian, setting it on pendingupload... but i'm an idiot :-P i muddled licq and lirc
<ogra> bddebian, go ahead, fix it :)
<\sh> my grandma is dead
<\sh> actually it's good.
<ogra> \sh, :(
<tritium> I'm sorry to hear that, \sh
<\sh> at least, she doesn't have to suffer anymore...
<\sh> but I thought I'm over it..cause I said long time ago "good bye" to her...but I'm not..not really
<bddebian> \sh: Sorry to hear that
<bddebian> ogra: But for licq, there is no dropped patch??
<ogra> great.... tag it pendingupload then and mark it on the wikipage
<bddebian> So nothing needs to be done??
<SloMo_> bddebian: but first test if it really compiles ;) sometimes that don't work
* bddebian is so confused
<ogra> no dropped patch means the merge worked automatically
<ogra> bddebian, which still means manual upload, but no further work
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<\sh> damn
<\sh> this posting went 2 times into the database
<ogra> bddebian, so finding all bugs that have no dropped.patch and tagging them pendingupload would be very helpful
<bddebian> Haha, unment dependency for licq
<crimsun> hey bddebian
<bddebian> kdelibs4 has been replaced with kdelibs4c2 ??
<ogra> yep
<ogra> Cxx transition
<\sh> bddebian: pull in kdelibs4-dev
<bddebian> \sh: ??
<\sh> bddebian: build-depends: kdelibs4-dev
<\sh> u will get kdelibs4c2 then in the dependencies
<bddebian> \sh: It is build depends kdelibs4-dev ?
<\sh> it should be when it should build the kde gui plugin
<bddebian> Ahh, an apt-get update helps.. ;-)
<\sh> ??
<Amaranth> wow, you haven't updated in months
<Amaranth> if you didn't have kdelibs4c2
<bddebian> ogra: Can I mark stuff on bugzilla as pending upload even though not an MOTU?
<bddebian> Amaranth: I updated day before yesterday
<Amaranth> bddebian: no way
<bddebian> Yes, because I have been building UniverseUnmetDeps
<Amaranth> bddebian: no, i meant updating yesterday
<Amaranth> oh, so do you :p
<Amaranth> do you have editbugs permissions?
<ogra> bddebian, whats your bugzilla login, i can give you editbugs rights
<bddebian> I dunno, I doubt it :-)
<tseng> SloMo_: sounds fine
<ogra> bddebian, ? login data ?
<bddebian> ogra: I don't think I have a bugzilla login.  I have a malone one :-)
<SloMo_> tseng: hmm, what exactly? boo resync?
* SloMo_ has a "short-time memory" ;)
<\sh> somethigns wrong with the upload servers?
<tseng> SloMo_: yes
<SloMo_> tseng: ok :) i'll ask elmo then
<ogra> bddebian, create one :) give me the data and i'll assign you editbugs
<bddebian> ogra: Yeah but then you'll put me to work.. ;-P
<ogra> yep ...
<ogra> bddebian, STOP NOSEPICKING !
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> hehe
<tseng> what?
<bddebian> Hi tseng
<ogra> tseng, he picks his nose all the time and flicks around "stuff" in the channel... we need to assign more work to him :)
<bddebian> heh
<tseng> oh
<tseng> yes.
<tseng> on a similar note, i think we should have a public service announcment about voting in meetings
<bddebian> tseng: Aye
<tseng> if you arent a member, you dont need to try and ++ something every time
<tseng> it got pretty out of hand
<tseng> besides the whole "what the hell is this topic about" bit
<ogra> which meeting are you referring to tseng ?
<tseng> the last CC
<bddebian> ogra: Last CC meeting
<tseng> besides that even member votes dont "really" count on most topics
<ogra> but ++ or -- show consensus/disagreement...
<tseng> meh, we'll see
<ogra> wihout being a vote
<\sh> guys..I will come back later...need sometime for me alone...
<ogra> \sh, mein beileid...
<tseng> \sh: bye.
<\sh> ogra: thank you but actually I should be full of happyness for my granny..that she doesn't have paine anymore...
<comadreja> ogra : ping
<ogra> comadreja,
<ogra> ?
<comadreja> hello, I've been in a key signing meeting and I'd like to know if my key is good now
<ogra> did you already upload it with the new signatures attached ?
<SloMo_> hmm... am i right that struct timespec should be available when time.h is included? and that snprintf, strcasecmp, nanosleep and strdup shall be defined when stdio.h/stdlib.h is included?
<comadreja> yes
<comadreja> to wwwkeys.pgp.net
<ogra> SloMo_, isnt strdup in string.h ?
<comadreja> SloMo_ you need to define _GNU_SOURCE now
<comadreja> like gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE
<SloMo_> ogra: or that... there's enough stuff included but i get "warning: implicit declaration of function 'strcasecmp'" and for timespec "error: storage size of 'req' isn't known"
<SloMo_> comadreja: isn't this defined by default?
<comadreja> not anymore
<ogra> SloMo_, nope
<ogra> SloMo_, try with #define _GNU_SOURCE
<SloMo_> thanks... it works :)
<comadreja> :) np
<comadreja> how do I check my key ?
<SloMo_> ogra: i think it's better to -D_GNU_SOURCE in the Makefile... these problems are in every sourcefile of this package ;)
<ogra> comadreja, ID ?
<ogra> SloMo_, oh, yes then...
<comadreja> 5D7ACDEF
<comadreja> two debian developers signed it
<ogra> comadreja, the key itself looks good, but i cant determine the trustpath yet
<comadreja> yet ? does it take time ?
<SloMo_> ogra: seems that the pathfinder isn't updated yet
<ogra> yep
<comadreja> oh, damn, you also use the pathfinder ?
<ogra> comadreja, http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/mk_path.cgi?STAT=A2D06936&STATS=statistics
<SloMo_> comadreja: but when it's signed by 2 debian devs it should be ok :) don't worry ;)
<ogra> i check if people have a connection of any kind to me...
<comadreja> ok, so even if it doesn't appear on pathfinder it's ok ?
<bddebian> ogra: Waiting for my bugzilla e-mail address
<ogra> comadreja, the sign of Roberto Lumbreras has a nearly direct connection to me ...
<bddebian> err password
<ogra> great :)
<comadreja> he's a friend of mine
<comadreja> great
<ogra> comadreja, since he is on your keyring the path to you should work as well...
<bddebian> Well licq FTBFSs
<ogra> oh, why ?
<SloMo_> ogra: i'll get a sign by someone who has signed mako directly in a few days... so i'll have 2 disjunct paths with length 3 to you :)
<ogra> comadreja, so currently its a timeshift problem with the pathfinder
<bddebian> I'm not exactly sure but it looks like qt3 issues
<tritium> robitaille, I searched high and low for a good postscript editor, but didn't find any solutions to be satisfactory
<ogra> SloMo_, yay
<comadreja> cool, then I'll upload this one to launchpad
<SloMo_> bddebian: paste it on pastebin.com for example :)
<comadreja> or is it not necesary ?
<bddebian> SloMo_: I will thx.  First I need a smoke :-)
<ogra> comadreja, the important part is to mail it to keyring@ubuntulinux.org, once you got approved as a MOTU ;)
<ogra> comadreja, thats effectively the last step of becoming a MOTU ;(
<ogra> ;)
<comadreja> did I got approved ?
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> but i'm happy to vote for you next TB
<comadreja> so I don't need it for being a member ?
<comadreja> thanks ! :)
<ogra> oh, you arent a member yet ? i thought you got approved ?
<comadreja> yes I am
<comadreja> that's got I got the key signed
<comadreja> that why
<comadreja> I thought I needed it
<ogra> so sign the CoC and send it to mako... so you'll get apprved next TB (if you set yourself on the agenda indeed)
<SloMo_> comadreja: i think you have add your name here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaintainerCandidates
<comadreja> oh, cool
<SloMo_> ogra: isn't it enough to upload the signed CoC to launchpad? or what is this launchpad feature for? :)
<ogra> SloMo_, yes, thats the future way, but currently mako didnt switch completely... so his file is still the master
<SloMo_> oh ok... good to know :)
* SloMo_ is writing a mail ;)
* comadreja writing another mail
<bddebian> SloMo_, et al: http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/licq/buildpkg1.log
<SloMo_> bddebian: wonderfull :) should be simple to fix... do you know some c++?
<bddebian> No but I'll wing it. ;-)
<bddebian> SloMo_: messagebox.h ?
<SloMo_> yes
<bddebian> But that's from qt3.  Do I really want to touch that?
<SloMo_> messagebox.h is from licq
<SloMo_> should lie somewhere in the licq sourcetree
<bddebian> OK
<SloMo_> bddebian: found the error?
<SloMo_> bddebian: ping?
<bddebian> SloMo_: SOrry, work, bbiab
<SloMo_> bddebian: ok, np :) you can ask me when you haven't solved it until tomorrow as i'll go to sleep in a few minutes ;)
<SloMo_> gn8
<zyga> pitti: there's --disable-debug somewhere in default settings, add ac_add_options --enable-debug
<zyga> darn he's gone
<Amaranth> zyga: wrong channel :)
<zyga> Amaranth: hmmm..... true :>
<ajmitch> morning
<\sh> re
<\sh> ok working further
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<\sh> evening ajmitch
<comadreja> hello \sh :)
<\sh> hey comadreja
<\sh> btw..are the keymaps working again after reconfigure of xorg? ,-)
<comadreja> just upgrading, let me try :)
<\sh> without xmodmap ,-)
<comadreja> nopes, don't work
<\sh> k
<comadreja> is there any config needed ?
<comadreja> even worse, there is no xmodmap
<\sh> install those ones from xbase-clients -36 ,-)
<comadreja> wtf, I thought they uploaded because they solved something :)
<comadreja> I wonder if I need to reinstall something
<\sh> there is new work coming...don't think about X
<comadreja> how do I install only those files from -36 ?
<\sh> with mc
<\sh> copy them directly to /usr/bin, be hard, be cool, do the gentoo way *lol*
<comadreja> :DDD
<\sh> actually I did it :) and tomorrow morning I do dpkg --force-all -i kdm*.deb xbase-clients*-36*.deb
<\sh> to get my kdm running again, appears the same with gdm
<comadreja> yes, I lost my (few) kde packages. but some very important like kdiff3 and umbrello
<comadreja> oh, it's back :DDD
<\sh> comadreja: kdiff3 is building just now here on my machine :)
<comadreja> it's back, don't build
<\sh> i have to build anyways:)
<\sh> merge o matic
<comadreja> hahaha
<\sh> yes...and replacing the whole admin/ dir is not funny...
<\sh> because it was old...and needed some new admin dir from kde3.4.1
<\sh> the old one didn't work out nicely with gcc4
<comadreja> so your into kde ?
<comadreja> you're
<\sh> yes...I'm counterpart of ogra in motu world ,-)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> kdiff3 uploaded
<comadreja> you both are the best :)
<\sh> I'm crazy that's all
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-27
<\sh> kdirstat now
<comadreja> you too, huh ?
<\sh> crazy or kdirstat?
<\sh> ,-)
<ajmitch> crazy
<ajmitch> :)
<\sh> for sure .)
<\sh> yay again admin dir i hate it...no good upstream
<bddebian> ogra: Still around?
<ogra> bddebian, only half way... (hacking)
<bddebian> ogra: OK, if you get a sec I am bddebian@comcast.net on bugzilla now
<ogra> oki
<ogra> done
* ajmitch thinks running piuparts over universe could be useful in the future
<bddebian> Wow, thx
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> piuparts?
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<ajmitch> yes, piuparts
<\sh> yay...qmake in clean target
<bddebian>  apt-cache wtf is piuparts
<Mithrandir> piuparts is love.
<ajmitch> automated QA on packages
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> installs, removes, checks for cruft left behind
<bddebian> Nice
<seth_k> my life
<seth_k> the MOTU gnomes have been busy today
<seth_k> I have like 9999999999999 packages to upgrade
* ajmitch is slipping further & further behind the MOTU world
* bddebian hasn't .. :-(  (Well not with Ubuntu anyhow)
<bddebian> seth_k: Better get busy then :-)
<seth_k> indeed :D
<seth_k> I need some help with a silly .desktop file, however
<\sh> I need a faster machine...
<bddebian> I need a brain
<seth_k> \sh, specs?
<ajmitch> \sh: I'm hardly using mine.. :)
<\sh> ajmitch: give me an account, pbuilders chroots and let me rock ,-)
<comadreja> I've got a fixed merge, how do I send it. To any of you by mail ?
<ajmitch> \sh: I don't think you'd like the 256/128 kbps speed
<\sh> seth_k: sponsoring? ok..living in germany ,-) dual-core amd pls
<bddebian> comadreja: Can you post it somewhere and put a link on MOTUMergeToDo or whatever that page is? :-)
<\sh> ajmitch: just joking...:)
<seth_k> no \sh, I meant your current setup :P
<\sh> seth_k: laptop hp nc6000 pentium M 1.6GHz
<\sh> 512 MB
<ajmitch> nothing wrong with that
<\sh> but with 2 cpus i could run 2 pbuilders faster ,-)
<seth_k> haha
<comadreja> bddebian : thanks :)
<\sh> anyways..kdirstat ready to upload
<\sh> qtstalkers next
<comadreja> bddebian : is that really the way ?
<seth_k> \sh, have time for a quick question about kmobiletools' .desktop file?
<\sh> sure fire
<seth_k> I have Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility; in it
<seth_k> but it doesn't show up
<\sh> install path?
<seth_k>  /usr/share/applications/kde/
* ajmitch updates pbuilder.. might as well try & do some building
<bddebian> comadreja: I don't know for sure since I'm not MOTU but I would guess so.  Unless you have upload rights.
<comadreja> bddebian : it's a bit weird, because that way I can't close the bug
<bddebian> comadreja: Aye.  Put a comment in the bug repot
<bddebian> Err report even
<\sh> hmmm
* ajmitch probably can't close the bugreports either
<ajmitch> ogra: you're the one to bug about that?
* bddebian decides not to comment on ajmitch :-)
* seth_k has editbugs, I can close something for you
<ajmitch> seth_k: that's great, but you probably won't be around when I need things closed :)
<ogra> ajmitch, andrew.mitchell@ ??
<ajmitch> ogra: ajmitch@ihug.co.nz
<\sh> seth_k: do u see it in the menu editor?
<seth_k> ah, didn't know you didn't need it right now, sorry! and now you have editbugs too ;)
<seth_k> \sh: I don't think so, but I will install my .deb again real quick and see. You do qtstalkers and I'll poke you again in a sec :)
<\sh> oh qtstalker compiles in the bg...i will get some other packages :)
<ogra> ajmitch, close these bugs :)
<ajmitch> ogra: sure, thanks :)
* ajmitch spots a few zope packages on the merge list
<seth_k> okay \sh, it does not appear in the Menu Editor
<\sh> strange
<\sh> ajmitch: would be nice if you can take them...I'm not the zope guy ;-)
<ajmitch> \sh: yeah, I will
<ajmitch> just struggling to get pbuilder to update properly
<ajmitch> apt-proxy is having issues :)
<comadreja> ok, any motu can test this https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9784
<bddebian> Gotta head home.  Hopefully I can do some actual Ubuntu work tonight.. Later gang
<seth_k> \sh, I know :( Here might give you a clue though: The file was installed to /usr/share/applnk/Utilities until I patched debian/rules and kmobiletools.desktop, so maybe somewhere I have to call an update menus function or something?
<\sh> seth_k: no..u have to install it in /usr/share/applications/kde/ and /usr/share/applnk/Utilites ,-)
<\sh> i just checked
<seth_k> \sh, BOTH places? o_0
<seth_k> \sh, then what is the point of installing in /applications/kde/ ?
<ajmitch> 1 is for fd.o menu system :)
<ajmitch> I think kde still uses applnk, right?
<\sh> ajmitch: both
<ajmitch> ugly
<seth_k> KDE has supported the new standard since 3.2
<seth_k> so \sh, why do I need to put it in both?
<\sh> hoary used share/applications/kde
<\sh> seth_k: please ping riddell for it ... I don't understand it either
<seth_k> \sh, thank you for helping me :)
<seth_k> Riddell was actually the one that had me move it to the /share/applications/kde directory :D
<\sh> seth_k: sorry :( i actually asking me the same questions
<\sh> hmm..
* schweeb sets tseng on fire
<seth_k> ouch
<seth_k> that sounds painful
<\sh> seth_k: anyways..install it in those two locations if it works ,-)
<\sh> we have to fix some more desktop files ...
<seth_k> cheers \sh
<\sh> polishing comes with time :) and we need some work left for bbdebian *lol*
<seth_k> lol
<ajmitch> finally got rid of md5sum errors on update :)
<seth_k> yes, this is a new package for Ubuntu, so I guess polish can come later. But I hate doing things by halves
<\sh> seth_k: oh...so don't work for my company ,-)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> yeah..ogra can approve my statement ,-)
<\sh> and kiosktool is FTBFS damn
<ogra> bah, use sabayon :)
<\sh> no chance..mom says and mom overrules
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> mkdir patchwork
<ogra> just teach kde to use gconf ;) then sabayon will also work for you ;)
<ogra> and you can put kiosktool into the morgue :)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> qterm uploaded
<\sh> kiosktool, I hope, fixed now
<seth_k> gogo \sh, you are on a roll ;)
<\sh> seth_k: do the libaa transition pls :)
<\sh> and some other transitions ,-)
<seth_k> haha
<\sh> seth_k: no joke :) ask ogra :)
<ajmitch> mdz was talking with infinity about those earlier..
<ajmitch> did he decide on what we are to do?
<\sh> yes, we will. yes, we need to. as I understand this...and yes, we need more hands...we need a miracle
* ajmitch will grow an extra set of hands then :)
<seth_k> \sh, where can I find out how to help? MOTUGLUTransition doesn't say much
* seth_k has hands :P
<\sh> seth_k: search for libaa on the wiki..someone made a page
<\sh> i think siretart did
<seth_k> ok
<\sh> BUT
<\sh> we will get some new informations
<seth_k> no matches for libaa or aalib :/
<seth_k> so gimmie these new informations
<\sh> seth_k: i don't have any...and right now...http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<\sh> take some
<seth_k> ok, I'll get to it
<tseng> schweeb!!!!!!!!!
<ajmitch> hey tseng
<tseng> i
<tseng> hi
<schweeb> hiya
<ajmitch> \sh: that's a fairly small list :)
<schweeb> someone find me somethingeasy to work on... I'm bored, but don't want to exert too much brainpower
<\sh> ajmitch: yes :) only fingermagic *lol*
<\sh> and kiosktool is for tomorrow...
<ajmitch> \sh: so you'll want that list finished by monday, right?
<ajmitch> hi tritium
<tritium> hi ajmitch
<tritium> How are you?
<\sh> ajmitch: today? ,-)
<\sh> ajmitch: joking ,-)
<Nafallo> yay! no mkfontdir, xkbcomp or mkfontscale exists on my system :-P
<\sh> ajmitch: but asap
<tseng> Nafallo: dont forget xrdb
<Nafallo> tseng: indeed ;-)
<robitaille> tritium:  I have been playing with irkscape to edit postscipts.  Works pretty well for simple ones.
<Nafallo> tseng: are those normal to be missing with -43?
<tseng> beats me
<schweeb> tseng: find me easy pkgs to work on
<schweeb> !
<tseng> how about
<tseng> gsf-sharp
<tseng> i did gmime for you
<schweeb> what should I do w/ that one... there have been no upstream changes since I packaged it
<tseng> beats me
<schweeb> not a single CVS commit even
<tseng> its probably "old" mono policy
<tseng> dh_netdeps
<ogra> schweeb, else see topic, we have 200 open merge bugs that should have been closed today
<schweeb> ah, stuff from MoM
<seth_k> what's the best method of attack for those?
<ajmitch> hit them at full speed
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> looks like lamont or infinity put a rate limit on sh at sourcecode
<\sh> ;-)
<ajmitch> heh
<lamont> ??
<\sh> the packages are not compiling fast enough ,-)
<\sh> yay..two sources ... two breaks
<lamont> you only get to have 3 concurrent builds on each architecture at once...
<schweeb> tseng: muine probs... I BLAME YOU
<\sh> lamont: just joking :)
<lamont> wow.  hppa ran out of better things to do, and is building gcc-4.0
<\sh> ok..no c++ fixes this night
<\sh> last package for today...icewm
<ajmitch> schweeb: sure, blame tseng
<tseng> its surely something I did
<ajmitch> of course
<tseng> intentionally, too
<tseng> just for schweeb
<ajmitch> I wish I had that power
<tseng> this is why mono wrapper scripts are in bash
<crimsun> ok, MoM time, but first, food
<ajmitch> and that vindictive streak
<tseng> easy to sneak in an if `whoami` == schweeb && explode;
<\sh> hmm...and listening to "Smokey - Living Next Door To Alice" makes MoM work much faster, strange
<ajmitch> so how long does it take debian bts to process mail at the moment?
<\sh> ok..no icewm for tonight..needs more love and this is something i can't give tonight anymore...
<ajmitch> you're not going to sleep, are you?
<\sh> yes..I need to go to work at 4 utc
* schweeb just stopped working an hour ago
<\sh> ok..gentlemen...you rock now...and ogra finishes his xscreensaver..
<schweeb> I'm gonna make so much bling this year
<schweeb> tseng is such a chump.
<schweeb> :p
<ogra> \sh, i'd love to... but it rather looks like i'll uploadit unfinished....
<ogra> :(
<Nafallo> \sh: can't. got an early train to catch tomorrow ;-).
<ogra> still loads of conde to clean up...
<\sh> Nafallo: hehe...
<ogra> s/conde/code
<\sh> ogra: well...kiosktool, licq, icewm needs some special love...
<ogra> yep
<Nafallo> I'll just have to fix xorg before that *grumbles*
<\sh> the rest comes later today
* ogra wonders why half the world always upgrades if they know it'll be broken
<\sh> in the evening then brain reset with george...and when I'm home and braindead..let's do the rest of the 200 packs
<Nafallo> \sh: feel free to upload my stuff from MOTUToMerge if you haven't done so already :-)
* ogra still runs a 3 weeks old X
<\sh> Nafallo: later today
<tseng> schweeb: at least i wont be replaced by a robot with one arm
<ajmitch> ogra: it's part of the desperate need for new versions
<\sh> ogra: actually, I told you to learn the Gentoo way, man, hard guys do hard work ,-)
<Nafallo> ogra: I didn't. I thought -43 was a good one :-P
<Nafallo> \sh: oki. thanx :-).
<tseng> \sh: blah
<\sh> harhar
<ajmitch> bbl
<ogra> \sh, currently it looks like "hard men do *no* work" becuase they have broken xservers
<\sh> ogra: well..I have a broken xserver..
<\sh> and}
<\sh> ?
<ogra> i dont :)
<\sh> excuses excuses
<ogra> pfft
<\sh> lemme drink something..and have a last cigarette with u...
* ogra fills a glass with scotch and rolls a cigarette
<schweeb> my X server works :p
<\sh> yay...scotch
* schweeb cracks open a beer
* \sh drinks pure water.
<Nafallo> ogra: are you saying that you have a xbase-clients=<6.8.2-42, amd64 for me? :-)
<ogra> heh, nope... i have a -29 ? or 31... no idea
<Nafallo> ogra: that's less than -42 ;-). care to make it wgetable? :-)
<ogra> err...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> apt-cron was so nice to overwrite my cache contents... i have a lot of 43....
<\sh> .oO(I do, I don't , I do, I don't...)
<ogra> only the installed bits are -3X no packages, sorry
<ogra> ah, -34 is installed actually
<Nafallo> dang. anyone else has xbase-clients less than -42 for amd64? :-)
<\sh> better to go to bed now..at least I don't want to listen to "the never ending story"
<\sh> ok..guys..cu later today
<tritium> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi tritium
<crimsun> ready for tomorrow? :)
<tritium> Yeah, except for one slight problem...
<tritium> I went to the room that I scheduled 2 months ago, and I found that they removed the projector
<crimsun> d'oh
<tritium> I was never notified, so I'm scrambling here after hours to try to find an alternate location
<crimsun> does the dept have projectors you can get on loan?
<tritium> I'll check on that first thing in the morning.   I believe so.
<crimsun> yeah, you should definitely take the night off
<tritium> yeah, I think I'll do that.  If everything goes smoothly tomorrow, I'll try to help out with the merging, if I can
<crimsun> that'd be cool, but no sweat. Relaxing after your defense comes first. :)
<tritium> Thanks :)
<crimsun> and g'luck, of course
<tritium> thanks, crimsun.
<crimsun> time to tackle some MoM on my dinner break ;)
<tritium> Okay.  I'll catch you tomorrow.
<crimsun> cya
<tritium> ogra, if you can think of how I can best help out tomorrow afternoon (given that I've been inactive for a while), please let me know
<ogra> tritium, easy, look through the merge buglist in the topic, tag all bugs there where the sourcepackage has no dropped.patch file as pendingupload :)
<ogra> that would be a real helpful thing
<tritium> okay, I'll get started after my defense tomorrow
<tritium> good night!
<ogra> additionally you can merge the ones with drpped.patch file indeed, if the tagging gets to boring
<ogra> night tritium
<ogra> and night all
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> now I feel sorry for daniels ;-)
<schweeb> Nafallo: I was thinking the same thing
<schweeb> lol
<tritium> okay, I don't recall the merging process.  I try to re-learn it tomorrow.  If I'm not too much trouble, I might need some pointers.
<ogra> tritium, there is a link to a readme in every bug ;)
<tritium> super fantastic
<ogra> :)
<tritium> Okay, see you all later
<crimsun> ogra, are we still building python2.3 versions of packages?
<tseng> some
<crimsun> or just python2.4 now?
<tseng> alot of packages build multiple versions
<ogra> we still tyr to keep in sync with debian, so 2.3 is required
<crimsun> but not 2.2, correct?
<crimsun> or just try to minimize differences between debian's and ours?
<crimsun> (pymad builds versions for 2.[234] )
<comadreja> I need a motu to review two merge patches I've sent
<comadreja> or even better, how I set the bug on something like TOREVIEW ?
<comadreja> well, in case somebody reads this later they are numbers 9784 and 9795
<ajmitch> py 2.3 is required for zope, so it's useful to have python modules being 2.3 as well :)
<crimsun> will just merge Debian's changes
<bddebian> Any C++ gurus awake? :-)
<ajmitch> nope
<chillywilly> c++ sucks
<chillywilly> :P
<chillywilly> what do you want to know bddebian?
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<ajmitch> hello chillywilly
<bddebian> I wanna know why this pukes:  "CMsgViewTips *tips;"   I get:
<bddebian> messagebox.h:48: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'CMsgViewTips' with no type
<bddebian> messagebox.h:48: error: expected ';' before '*' token
<bddebian> But afaict it's a class, so something like "void CMsgViewTips (*tips);" would be invalid wouldn't it?
<ajmitch> what package?
<bddebian> ajmitch: licq
* ajmitch is waiting for it to download
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> ah, our friend 'friend class'
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> Does it ftbfs for you too?
<ajmitch> I haven't tried building yet
<bddebian> Oh :-)
* ajmitch will pull fix from cvs
<bddebian> Cheater :-)
<ajmitch> since this issue was talked about only 4 days ago on the licq list
<bddebian> I can do that then, unless you want to
<ajmitch> simple 1 line fix
<ajmitch> add 'class CMsgViewTips;' below 'class MsgView;'
<ajmitch> same thing that has happened in plenty of other packages :)
<ajmitch> there's already a debian/patches dir, thankfully
<bddebian> Why such strange numbering on the patches??
<ajmitch> what do you mean, strange?
<bddebian> 01, 30, 3x, 40, 90, 99??
<ajmitch> the numbers indicate the order to apply
<ajmitch> so some people leave plenty of room
<bddebian> Ahh
<ajmitch> if you're really concerned, email the maintainer & find out :)
<ajmitch> might as well file a patch in debian BTS since he'll have to do the c++ transition as well
<bddebian> pfft :-)
<ajmitch> why the mocking 'pfft'?
<bddebian> I'm kidding.  Sheesh.
* bddebian testing patch
<bddebian> patch applied, let's see if she builds.. :-)
<chillywilly> ah, forward c++ declaration
<chillywilly> weee
<bddebian> Damnit, now it doesn't apply to fresh source download.. :-(
<chillywilly> I love firefly
<chillywilly> sweet mplayer plugin works
<chillywilly> built a deb from source in debian sid
<chillywilly> 2.85 is mucho better than 2.80
<bddebian> D00d, way to play :-)
<chillywilly> you can even make it full screen
<chillywilly> this plugin rocks
<chillywilly> the serenity movie looks cool
<ajmitch> chillywilly: is it that much better than what is currently in breezy?
<chillywilly> I dunno I followed some instructions on the forums
<chillywilly> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44560
<chillywilly> the ones a little ways down talking about how they built the deb
<chillywilly> one*
<chillywilly> what's in breezy?
<chillywilly> 2.80?
* chillywilly looks
<ajmitch> I don't know
<ajmitch> that's why I was asking you
<ajmitch> 2.70-1ubuntu1, needs sync
<chillywilly> breezy has the crappy 2.70 version
<chillywilly> that version sucks wrt featured
<chillywilly> features too
<ajmitch> oh, and the debian maintainer is rene engelhard.. fun
<chillywilly> is he a difficult person to work with?
<ajmitch> he vocally subscribes to the Vast Ubuntu Conspiracy theories on irc :)
<chillywilly> on which channel does he do this?
<ajmitch> debian channels
<chillywilly> #debian-devel?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it's a little disappointing
<bddebian> What nick?
<chillywilly> yea, what's his nick
<ajmitch> bddebian: does it matter?
<chillywilly> not really
<ajmitch> good
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, I just probably know him since I hang out in #d-d
<ajmitch> because I don't want to keep talking about DDs :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: If I post this dpatch I made up, could you take a look?  It keeps failing on me.. :-(
<chillywilly> btw, I found the new maintainers guide a little lacking
<bddebian> Aye
<chillywilly> should list more tools adn what they do
<chillywilly> and*
<chillywilly> cause I know there's a bunch more that everyone here uses
<ajmitch> chillywilly: sure, file a bug with a patch :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: I can look
<chillywilly> ajmitch: I don't even know all the tools yet so how can I document it?
<bddebian> ajmitch: http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/licq/95_CMsgViewTips.dpatch
<chillywilly> who maintain mplayer and the plugin for ubuntu?
<ajmitch> I wonder what Unfrgiven has been up to with his docs
<chillywilly> maintains
<ajmitch> bddebian: any reason you called it that?
<bddebian> chillywilly: There are about 12 different ways to build a package :-)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: mplayerplugin would be the MOTUs, I'd say
<bddebian> ajmitch: No
<chillywilly> bddebian: yea and that's a real shame when it's not covered anywhere
<bddebian> chillywilly: Well try finding some docs on CDBS ;-)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: then please make a note of it somewhere, at least
<chillywilly> I knwo even know what cdbs is
<chillywilly> I don't know
<chillywilly> bah
<bddebian> Common Debian Build System iirc
<chillywilly> yay...
<bddebian> Another way to make packages :-)
<chillywilly> farkin' eh
<chillywilly> I think I might remember the new maintainers guide briefly mentioning it
<chillywilly> then again I could be on crack
<chillywilly> well, from what I could tell from that guide the most difficult part is knowing policy and writing the 'rules' file
<ajmitch> yes
<chillywilly> and know what dh_XXX thingy to call
<chillywilly> :)
<ajmitch> and with cdbs you can often get away with being cluelss about what goes on :)
<chillywilly> knowing too
<chillywilly> heh
<ajmitch> which is why a number of debian people dislike cdbs
<chillywilly> well I can't see how anything is difficult when you can hack packages to your heart's content ;)
<chillywilly> you could build your very own repo of stuff that you need :)
<chillywilly> like a newer netatalk ;)
<chillywilly> or smartmontools
<chillywilly> :)
* chillywilly pokes havoc in the eye
<ajmitch> right..
* ajmitch doesn't quite see the connection to cdbs
<chillywilly> he's probably drinking beer and grilling some steaks about now
<chillywilly> there is no connection
<ajmitch> so it was just another tangent?
<chillywilly> yeppers
<bddebian> ajmitch: So did I totally screw it up?
<ajmitch> bddebian: I haven't had time to look yet
<chillywilly> what are you doing right now ajmitch ?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh sorry, I thought since you asked about the name, you were looking
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> heya bddebian
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, I looked at the url
<ajmitch> hello crimsun
<chillywilly> mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse
<crimsun> heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> chillywilly: yes
<chillywilly> is the masters of he multiverse too?
<chillywilly> ;P
<chillywilly> this*
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, sorry
<chillywilly> masters of the verse
<chillywilly> wtf is a "silver" supporter of the pdpc?
<chillywilly> you gave so much money you they made you a virtual plaque?
<ajmitch> try google
<ajmitch> or the freenode website
<chillywilly> ajmitch: shut it
<crimsun> chillywilly: yeah man, it's hot.
<chillywilly> or nto
<chillywilly> not
<ajmitch> chillywilly: enough of that
<chillywilly> ajmitch: are you threatening me?
<crimsun> chillywilly: you've got, like, productive stuff to do?!
<ajmitch> bddebian: I don't see the kde-gui plugin here
<bddebian> ajmitch: In my patch?
<ajmitch> bddebian: in the source
<bddebian> Hmm, whacy
<bddebian> Err whacky even :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: did you add it to 00list?
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> Got a better name for it before I "fix" it? :-)
<ajmitch> I'd usually name it something related to gcc 4.0 fixing
<bddebian> gcc4_class.dpatch?
<ajmitch> whatever works
<crimsun> d'oh, my public key in the uploader keyring expired. No wonder I haven't seen an ACCEPT.
<bddebian> Well you obviously didn't like my first shot at it :-)
<ajmitch> crimsun: need to get your key resigned?
<crimsun> ajmitch: I think elmo just needs to merge an updated one
* chillywilly thinks this crowd needs to lighten up some :)
<crimsun> but sure, more signings wouldn't hurt
<bddebian> OK so I ripped out the kde-gui part and it still won't apply :-(
* ajmitch redoes patch, trying again
<ajmitch> ah, that applied fine..
<ajmitch> now to see if it builds
<bddebian> :'-(
* ajmitch needs a much faster build box
* bddebian takes the hint
<ajmitch> what hint?
<ajmitch> I was just commenting on my box not producing packages instantly
<bddebian> :-)
* ajmitch waits
<bddebian> and waits....
<ajmitch> pretty much
<ajmitch> until a get a dual-core box with 4+ GB of RAM, I'll be waiting a lot time for builds :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: build success
<bddebian> ajmitch: I hate you :-)
<ajmitch> :(
<bddebian> I'm kidding again
<bddebian> I'm just jealous because I'm st00pid
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> you did things pretty much right
<ajmitch> except that the build does silly things like cp -a plugins/qt-gui plugins/kde-gui
<ajmitch> which gave you kde-gui as well
<ajmitch> and I used dpatch-edit-patch to get the patch
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> ajmitch: You gonna update bugzilla and send to Debian BTS?
<ajmitch> it's your package to fix :)
* ajmitch was just testing, remember
<bddebian> I'm not an MOTU
<bddebian> I'm just trying to help and failing consistently :-)
<ajmitch> well you helped here
<ajmitch> so you might as well stick up the fixed package and we can sign it off
<ajmitch> I can't run licq & test if it works ok
<bddebian> Well it builds doesn't it. ;-)
<ajmitch> yes..
<ajmitch> even MS software builds :)
<bddebian> Heh, touche
<bddebian> Dang, who is Sebastian Droge?  He seems to be fixing EVERYTHING :-)
<ajmitch> yes, and some of those fixes aren't too hard - you just need to find more packages like that :)
<bddebian> That's what I was trying to do :-)
* ajmitch gets bored & sets up a new chroot
<ajmitch> I really need to have xen instead of chroots
<bddebian> ajmitch: If you are bored, upload that fix :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: No work tonight?
<ajmitch> I am at work
<bddebian> Ahh
<ajmitch> I'm setting up this chroot for testing some work stuff :)
<bddebian> Ahhh
<bddebian> pysvn builds fine
<ajmitch> good to hear
<ajmitch> by the stage that I have some spare time, there'll be nothing left for me to do :)
<bddebian> Hmm, do I even wanna attempt icewm? :-)
<bddebian> Oh, \sh has that one
* ajmitch would like to attempt sleep
<bddebian> Hmm, the only dropped patch was a changelog update to standards version 3.6.2.  Probably not worth integrating??
<ajmitch> we like to stay as close to debian as possible
<ajmitch> minimises pain later
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> But is it worthwhile for us non-MOTU types to even generate patches/debdiffs if someone else has to do them anyway??
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> might not be, could be good just to leave a note on the wiki or bugreport
<bddebian> OK, if I attach a debdiff to the bug, what should the status be?  It can't be pendingupload can it?
<ajmitch> might as well be
<ajmitch> well
<ajmitch> a MOTU hasn't checked it, but you've said that it works
<ajmitch> I don't know what the other statuses might be
<bddebian> Not a lot :-)
<bddebian> Well time for bed I supposed.  Later ajmitch and thanks.
<HostingGeek> http://web.archive.org/web/19990224043535/www.google.com/stickers.html
<\sh> morning guys
<Treenaks> morning \sh
<\sh> giving icewm some love
<Treenaks> ice ice baby
<cat> hey everyone
<cat> ogra: hey dude,
<ogra> hi
<\sh> ogra: mdz made a decision for the merge freeze?
<\sh> do we get more time for it?
<ogra> \sh, lets just go on, i have had no answer, but i doubt mdz will leave ot 200 pkgs :)
<\sh> k
<\sh> funny
<\sh> first they say: I should order more then 10 cds
<\sh> now I order 100 x86 + 50 ppc + 50 amd64
<\sh> and then shipit tells me...i need to talk to mako, why I order so many
<\sh> *har*
<cat> i only order 10 x86 cds and still haven't get them
<\sh> should I write: dear mako, i never received my 50 x86, 25 ppc and 25 amd64? now I have requests from local lugs here for giving out cds?
<\sh> or: dear mako, i can't live without them? it's a replacement for my teddy?
<\sh> no..i think the first one is the truth :)
<\sh> licq is done..patched fixed uploaded..yay
<ogra> SloMo_, ping
<ogra> SloMo_, have another look at #10103 please
<\sh> SloMo_: ping
<\sh> ogra: did u find out how slomo created the debdiffs?
<\sh> I only get rejects
<ogra> \sh, nope
<ogra> but i get reject too... i focsed for the pieces without dropped.patch for now
<\sh> ogra: yeah...I'm just working on the list...
<ogra> eeeek
<\sh> u don't mind if i take the kde/qt stuff?
<\sh> ,-)
<ogra> heh, nope
<\sh> ok...took a bunch ,-)
<ogra> did anybody here touch pymad and didnt close the bug ?
<ogra> i'm getting very weird reject mails from katie
<\sh> what is it?
<ogra> Rejected: internal error while performing signature check on pymad_0.5.4-1ubuntu2.dsc.
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<ogra> found duplicate status token ('KEYEXPIRED').
<\sh> eyexpired?
<\sh> 0.5.2-1ubuntu1
<\sh> ?
<ogra> and the md5sums dont match, but i only performed one upload and the sums are doublechecked
<\sh> so no
<Treenaks> ogra: your key expired?
<ogra> Treenaks, the upload 5min before worked
<\sh> and I need xmkmf
<\sh> damn
<\sh> we have too many transitions at the same time
<ogra> and since the md5's and the filesize dont match in the upload queue, i suspect someone uploaded it already...
<ogra> \sh, look forward to slang2 and libaa :)
<\sh> ogra: ah...I merge first ,-)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> one step after another
<\sh> I'm not on the run ,-)
<ogra> the slang2 change will take place soon in main...
<\sh> i don't find any accouncement of an upload
<\sh> meeting..brb
<ogra> ogra@honk:~/Desktop $ apt-cache rdepends slang1|wc -l
<ogra> 48
<ogra> ogra@honk:~/Desktop $ apt-cache rdepends aalib1|wc -l
<ogra> 33
<\sh> back
<\sh> ogra: not more?
<ogra> heh
<\sh> finer magic
<\sh> +g
<Treenaks> finer finger magic ;)
<\sh> can someone explain to me, why I get always the shitty code with patch work?
<Riddell> \sh: fancy reviewing datakiosk at some point?
<SloMo_> ogra, \sh: pong ;)
<\sh> Riddell: tomorrow
<\sh> SloMo_: how did u created the debdiffs of your MOTUToMerge Stuff?
<SloMo_> against the old ubuntu version when nothing else is written next to them
<SloMo_> ogra suggested me to do it that way
<SloMo_> linkchecker/gatos debdiffs are against plain new debian version (is written next to the debdiffs) as the ubuntu-debdiff would be really too large
<Amaranth> %&*#$
<Amaranth> blam sync from debian broke things
<ogra> SloMo_, it didnt work it seems...
<ogra> at least for linkchecker the patch doesnt apply
<\sh> SloMo_: because...tomboys debdiff doesn't work correctly
<Amaranth> you guys are actually using these things to make sure they work, right?
<SloMo_> ok wait... i'll test both...
<Amaranth> i mean, after you merge them
<ogra> Amaranth, no need to... merging is more important.... as long as we fix them later
<Amaranth> ok...
<SloMo_> ogra: linkchecker applies for me against the plain debian version (http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/linkchecker)
<Amaranth> if malone works today i'll start filing bugs
<ogra> SloMo_, it doesnt here
<SloMo_> hum... weird
<ogra> Amaranth, great :)
<\sh> SloMo_: so u r using the plain debian version and not the one from the merge?
<SloMo_> \sh: for tomboy I used the ubuntu version which is currently in the archives (which was the suggested way to do the debdiffs)
<SloMo_> and this also applies here
<SloMo_> ogra: what are the rejects?
<ogra> wait, i have to download the source again
<SloMo_> hmm... i'm away until the evening... just leave this stuff alone until i'm back when the patch doesn't apply... i try to be back as fast as possible
<Amaranth> omgwtfhax
<Amaranth> 'The email address 'alleykat@gmail.com', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.'
* Amaranth gives up on filing bugs today
<ogra> SloMo_, http://www.grawert.net/linkchecker.txt
<\sh> grmpf kwave grrr...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debi
<ogra> GRR
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade
<chillywilly> geez, I cannot install the build-deps for mozilla-mplayer so I can build a new deb with 2.85
<chillywilly> this worked on my machine at home though
<chillywilly> E: Build-dependencies for mozilla-mplayer could not be satisfied.
<chillywilly> :(
<chillywilly> wth...
<chillywilly> grrr
<\sh> psi?
<\sh> libqcalc2?
<\sh> dependency?
<\sh> woot?
<ogra> err, leave mplayer alone, it will have to wait for the slang2 transition
<bddebian> Morning
<Ng> are you guys anything to do with multiverse? or just universe?
<\sh> (multi && uni)verse
<Ng> ok, groovy, because I'm trying to get ucbmpeg to work, but the amd64 package in multiverse is compiled against the wrong libc and the source package fails to compile with an ld segfault ;)
<\sh> warty / hoary / breezy ?
<Ng> oops sorry. hoary :)
<\sh> so fix it for breezy :) and join the MOTU :)
<\sh> argl...I sound like ogra
<Ng> I've only just gone back to hoary after screwing my breezy install! ;)
<ogra> \sh, great, thats the right way :)
<Ng> plus I don't really know what's wrong with it, if ld is segfaulting that implies to me there is some deep voodoo at work ;)
<\sh> ld is segfaulting?
<Ng> yeah, normally I'd take that as a sign that my machine is in trouble, but it happens identically (as far as I can see) on two amd64 hoary boxes
<Ng> it seems to be an assertion that's making it die
<\sh> as I said..I need an amd64 box...
<\sh> ogra: do u know anything about it?
<ogra> hmm, i didnt know there is a ucbmpeg for amd64 at all
* tseng wonders where libapache2-mod-auth-kerb is
<tseng> its in debian
<Ng> aha
<Ng> I think I see the problem here
<Ng> gonna need a newer binutils :/
<ogra> it doesnt look like it will easily compile with gcc-4.0
<Ng> the alternative is that I persuade motion to build against the ffmpeg in hoary so I can use that to make mpegs
<Ng> but that's not looking hopeful either
<bddebian> ogra: If you get a free second, could you look at this bug and tell me if I should set it as pendingupload?  I attached a debdiff. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12562
<chillywilly> when is the next release? october?
<chillywilly> anyone know why I cannot install build-dep of mozilla-mplayer?
<bddebian> chillywilly: Because it's missing?
<ogra> chillywilly, because we are in the middle/at the start of several transitions... lots of packages need fixing
<chillywilly> I am not using breezy
<ogra> chillywilly, and especially touching mplayer stuff *now* is just wasted time.... as i said above
<ogra> oh
<chillywilly> um, I want the plugin for my own use
<bddebian> chillywilly: Well apt-get dist-upgrade homey
<chillywilly> will anything break?
<bddebian> Probably :-)
<ogra> everything... currently
<chillywilly> then screw that ;)
<chillywilly> what I was wondering what why I cannot do this on hoary: sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-mplayer
<chillywilly> worked at home but not here and the sources.list is identical, afaict
<ogra> bddebian, hahaha, the dropped.patch in 12562 is to funny
<ogra> -Standards-Version: 3.6.1
<ogra> +Standards-Version: 3.6.2
<bddebian> chillywilly: Do you know which packages don't install?
<bddebian> ogra: I know.  I found another one like that this morning :-)
<chillywilly> no, this is what it tells me:
<chillywilly> E: Build-dependencies for mozilla-mplayer could not be satisfied.
<chillywilly> that's it
<ogra> yes, its a automerger... it merges every nonsense :)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Pull the source (apt-get source xxx).  Then run debuild or dpkg-buildpackage and it will tell you all the dependent packages.  Try to install them manually and see what breaks
<ogra> chillywilly, apt-get depends mozilla-mplayer is your friend
<ogra> err, apt-cache
<chillywilly> k
<bddebian> ogra: So should I not even bother "patching" those type of dropped patches?  ajmitch though I should.
<ogra> install the -dev versions of this list then
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> bddebian, please upload your patches as text, not application/octet-steam
<bddebian> Hmm, I thought I had
<chillywilly> or I could just attempt to build the package and install what it chokes on
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> ogra: some of them don't exist
<ogra> do they have a | aside ?
<bddebian> ogra: Suggestions?  Am I better off posting the debdiff on the wiki and tagging the bug as some other status???
<bddebian> chillywilly: Like which?
<ogra> bddebian, for these small one line changes you can leave the debdiff
<chillywilly> ogra: yes some do, what's that mean?
<ogra> alternatives...
<bddebian> ogra: OK, but should I tag the bug as pendingupload, or does that mean they are ready to upload without changes
<bddebian> ?
<ogra> chillywilly, read | as "or"
<chillywilly> ok, well I should have all the -devs installed that I need
<chillywilly> why won't apt-get tell me why it cannot satisfy the dependencies?
<ogra> bddebian, tag it as pending and out a note in a comment that very small changes are necessary
<ogra> chillywilly, no idea, it should tell it to you
<bddebian> ogra: OK, thanks
<chillywilly> hmmm, this rules file in this package that uses cdbs looks a lot simpler
<chillywilly> than the other ones I've seen
<bddebian> chillywilly: Yes
<\sh> jesus...today I have bad luck
<chillywilly> so...why would people get pissed about making life easier? :)
<bddebian> \sh: What's the matter?
<bddebian> chillywilly: I think what he was trying to say was that DDs can get upset because "anyone" can package something more easily then. :-)
<chillywilly> that's a crappy elist attitude
<bddebian> Or that people can miss more extravagent changes that need to be made
<chillywilly> elitist
<bddebian> chillywilly: That is/was part of my issue with Debian.. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: i only have crap sources here...or something from xorg is missing...decide whatever reason is good for you ;)
<bddebian> \sh: Both? :-)
<chillywilly> so do you guys encourage to use of cdbs?
<\sh> chillywilly: if you know how plain packaging works...
<chillywilly> ok
<bddebian> chillywilly: Also afaiui, it cannot be used on all packages
<chillywilly> so do it the hard way a few times so you know what the build system is automating ;)
<chillywilly> ic
<chillywilly> that would be a big drawback then
<bddebian> chillywilly: But don't don't quote me, I'm st00pid :-)
<chillywilly> hmmm
<chillywilly> ah, I know what the prob is now
<chillywilly> building the package told me a lot more than anything I tried previously
<chillywilly> attempting to build it that is ;)
<chillywilly> weird
<chillywilly> fixed it
<bddebian> You ROCK d00d.  Now get to work.. :-P
<\sh> dancing the OGRA dance and singing the MOTU Song: Join MOTU Dude, get some stars on your shoulders...join MOTU Dude...give yourself some love...join MOTU dude
* bddebian notices that nobody cheers him to become MOTU.. :'-(
* ogra cheers for bddebian
<bddebian> ogra: :-)
<\sh> bddebian: hey..u r a dude, rn't u? so come on and join the motu dude, get some stars on your shoulders...join the MOTU Dude...give yourself some love...join the MOTU Dude...be loved from all the girls ,-)
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> i should go home and get my brain straight ,-)
<bddebian> ogra: All kidding aside what is/are my next steps? :-)
<bddebian> \sh: I wanna :-)
<ogra> bddebian, just go on with the stuff you're doing currently ;)
<\sh> ok..guys...cu later this night, or latest tomorrow morning...:) need to go home, shower and join sherif and george for "brain reset V1.5"
<\sh> ogra: if you have some time please have a look on libhid at mom page
<\sh> thx
<\sh> bye
<ogra> oki
<lool> Hi.  I'm preparing a package for Debian, I wonder if I should engage in proposals to Ubuntu for this package, or if there is an automatic inclusion process?
<ogra> lool, we're already past upstream version freeze and do no autosyncs anymore....
<ogra> so it has to be moved over manually
<ogra> which package is it ?
<lool> ogra: is that a permanentn situation?
<bddebian> Bye \sh
<lool> ogra: madwifi
<lool> ogra: (kernel drivers for the Atheros wifi chipsets)
<ogra> lool, we do this in the middle of the release cycle until release ... after UVF the stabilizing begins
<siretart> lool: ubuntu already ships with madwifi
<ogra> lool, hmm...
<lool> siretart: uh?
<lool> siretart: I couldn't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<ogra> lool, that'd be a fabbione question, he maintains the kernel...
<siretart> lool: jupp. they are in linux-restricted-modules. working like a charm for me
<bddebian> ogra: OK, thanks
<lool> siretart: grrr
<lool> siretart: quite old though
<ogra> lool, thats because thee is no up to date l-r-m package for breezys kernel yet
<siretart> lool: when hoary released in april, that version was pretty up to date
<lool> I'm a bit angry that these packages are completely hidden for non-Ubuntu people
<siretart> lool: no need to be angry. these packages are pretty unusable to non-ubuntu people.
<lool> for example, I discussed for a while with a Debian user hanging on #madwifi who is maintaining the packages since a couple of months
<siretart> lool: they most probably only work for ubuntu kernels
<siretart> so, what do you suggest? breaking out madwifi to a seperate package?
<lool> siretart: why would there be a single source package if they are multiple upstream source packages?
<siretart> lool: ask fabionne. I think for simplified maintenance and security updates
<siretart> the kernel team for sure have their reasons, but I honestly don't know them
<lool> my angriness doesn't come from technical structure at all any way, more from the fact that no one sees the packages.  Even if they might be Ubuntu specific in this shape, the work seems clean and reusable, but noone knows about it, especially not madwifi upstream, nor Debian
<ogra> l-r-m contains a big load of stuff, the avm isdn modules, tons of firmware, madwifi, mvidia drivers, ati drivers etc, you couldnt ship any of these in debian officially
<siretart> lool: are you madwifi upstream?
<lool> siretart: no
<ogra> lool, best is to talk to fabbione and daniels in -devel, i didnt know you wanted to have a kernel module added
<siretart> lool: I'm sorry of your angryness, but I don't get you. What do you expect from ubuntu? do you want an comprehensive list of all packages and their contents?
<siretart> lool: ubuntu ships with some extra drivers like nvidia, fglrx or madwifi in our 'restricted' component. everything in there isn't really suited for debian, so why should we bother them?
<lool> (I'm sorry, I'm a bit busy, reading the backlog now)
<lool> siretart: I expect from Ubuntu to update upstream's wiki or follow the -devel list when they package an upstream software
<lool> siretart: sure, that's more effort, and I wouldn't expect Ubuntu to upload packages to Debian for example (I know some DDs expect this)
<ogra> lool, i'm no DD, how should i upload to debian ?
<lool> siretart: the current status simply favors work duplication, as for example my work, but more proeminently Kel Modderman's work
<lool> ogra: I said I *wouldn't* expect
<lool> ogra: I don't think Ubuntu is there to package new stuff for Debian, but we both know how reusable things are between Debian and Ubuntu, so I'd expect that reusable things are "findable", I suppose this is just a particular case for linux kernel modules though.
<siretart> lool: I'd suggest you look at the linux-meta sourcepackage Kamion uploaded just a few minutes ago. It contains linux 2.6.12 with restricted modules, if I see that correctly
<ogra> and even if i'd upload debian would lynch me if i made NMUs for allmy uploads (i got my hands on 16000 pkgs with the MOTUs in here)
<lool> anyway, looking at concrete solutions, I'll post about the availability of such packages to some debian list I find useful and try to make Google archive that
<siretart> lool: I don't think that there is much reusable work in this specific case of linux kernel and its modules, because the way how it is build are completly different
<lool> ogra: again, I did not expect anyone to cross-upload, I know some DDs do, and I don't like that idea
<siretart> lool: I wouldn't expect that the ubutnu way of handling kernels would work in debian at all
<ogra> lool, if you meet any DD complaining about us not giving back, point him/her here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<lool> siretart: as I see it, the package I've downloaded build-depends on kernel-headers, and generates module images and module source for all supported kernel flavors in ubuntu
<ogra> there is everything we changed
<lool> siretart: that sound pretty much reusable to me, but I might prove wrong
<siretart> is this the madwifi wiki? wiki.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/MadWiFi
<siretart> lool: no. our kernels are named 'linux-image' and 'linux-headers' and so on
<lool> ogra: oh thanks, I know about the patches repository, you're completely off my tracks
<siretart> lool: the 'kernel-image' bits are directly from debian and only in the universe component
<lool> ogra: those same DDs would expect you to file bugs for each one of these patches
<lool> ogra: let's not start that discussion, I'm not of these people
<ogra> lool, when should i get my work done then ?
<lool> siretart: 2.6.12 is named linux-image too
<lool> siretart: and if the only difference is in linux versus kernel, that's quite easy to solve, and even to parametrize
<ogra> lool, i'd expect a DD to care for his package himself... i can point to all my changes, but its his job to merge them..
<lool> ogra: STOP, I don't want you to do this, I said some DDs are expecting you to do this
<ogra> as its my job to find other patches that fix my bugs here
<ogra> lool, yes, but its a wrong expectation....
<lool> ogra: you're getting me completely wrong, I _personnally_ wouldn't want you to submit patches to Debian, nor upload packages
<lool> ogra: full stop
<siretart> lool: I think that expectation is a bit barfaced. Doing work and expecting everything delivered on the silver tablet.. Sure, I report somehow 'important' bugs to the debian bts, but I never got response so far
<ogra> i'm applying to utnubu btw ...
<lool> ogra: my _personal_ wish would have been for you to ping upstream about it, and to put the packages more visibly in front
<lool> WTF
<Ng> is it wise to make things with dodgy licenses more visible? ;)
<siretart> s/important/relevant to debian/
<lool> siretart: you're getting me wrong in the exact same way ogra does, I must use a completely ununderstandable english
<ogra> lool, sure, but i (or any other guy in here) didnt package l-r-m, wrong address
<lool> ogra: ok, that's a point
<siretart> lool: possibly. we are both no native speakers :(
<ogra> lool, we're both german, thats probably the point *g*
<siretart> ;)
<lool> ogra: I was just getting angry of the time lost on packaging things already in deb format, I tried explaining why and now we're in a dead-end conversation were we don't understand each other
<ogra> lool, yes, but i guess ripping madwifi out of l-r-m would have been far more work for you then make a new package, so there is no reason t get angry...
<siretart> lool: thank you for your offer of packages for ubuntu. btw ;)
<lool> ok, ich versuch's in Deutsch, ich weiss dass einige DDs wrden sauer sein dass sie solche packages not in Debian gebrach habt, aber ich bin nich, ich bin nur sauer dass leute wie madwifi upstream nichts davon wissen
<ogra> oh, yes, siretart++
<ogra> lool, yes, but we're not the ones that didnt inform upstream ;)
<siretart> lool: dass madwifi upstream davon nix weiss erstaunt mich ein wenig, zumal wir das jetzt schon seit ueber einem jahr so machen
<lool> ogra, siretart: ja, jetzt seht ihr wie ich mich fhle, ich have packages fr debian vorbereited and war bereit sie fr Ubuntu vorzubereiten, und das is was ich erfinde...
<lool> ogra: ok, not personnally of course, I alread acked that
<ogra> lool, thats fully understandable...
<lool> siretart: das madwifi wiki, das madwifi irc channel, and die mailing-listen wussten nichts davon
<siretart> lool: i've mentioned the packages a few days ago on the madwifi-users list
<lool> siretart: ok, I checked a week or two ago, when I took the work of Kel, and prepared it for Debian
<siretart> lool: and I find tons of references of ubuntu users in madwifi-users. I'm really surprised that upstream didn't notice
<lool> siretart, ogra: anyway, time for me to shut up, I hope you do understand why I'm a bit angry at this situation, I'm happy Ubuntu users did have madwifi support though, and I'll see if I should do anything with fabbione to solve this
<siretart> ok, tons == 19, but still
<lool> ogra: BTW, you made me leave #debian to learn this  :-P
<siretart> i.e. 19 threads
<lool> ogra: just kidding of course
<Amaranth> lool: hehe, i was just kidding! :D
<lool> siretart, ogra: I hope I can get something out of this for Debian in a near future
<lool> ah sorry s/ogra/Amaranth
<lool> so much for my Ubuntu packages :-P   bye guys
<siretart> bye lool
<\sh> re
<ogra> grmpf.... i hate talking into silence...
<dverzolla> I'm doing a Ubuntu-version for some students of my company. And I need to change the openoffice that come with hoary version, to openoffice.org.br (Brazilian Version). I want to know if I just change the packets in the /pool/main/o directorys will work in the installation. Or have some install-script that need to be changed too?
<bddebian> ogra: :-)
<\sh> last cigarette..then shower and away I am :)
<bddebian> Ah, a fellow smoker.. w00t.  I knew I liked you \sh ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: hehe...I know how hard it is to smoke in da US ,-)
<bddebian> Aye
<ogra> dverzolla, err, why dont you just install the lanugage-support-br and language-pack-br packages ? they contain the brazilian strings for oo.o
<ogra> oh, ehm... actually not...
<ogra> br == breton ? whats that ?
<dverzolla> ogra, I do this. But openoffice continue in English
<\sh> brasil is portugese?
<ogra> dverzolla, but you selected brazilian at the loginmanager ?
<dverzolla> \sh, pt_BR
<ogra> \sh, yes
<dverzolla> ogra, no
<dverzolla> ogra, hmmmm
<dverzolla> ogra, I will try
<ogra> thats what the language button there is for ;)
<\sh> ok...off i go..getting ready
<\sh> have a nice evening..take some packages from MyOMy aeh MoM Merges ,-)
<ogra> and canonical has a lot of brazilian employees, they would complain if it wouldnt work (assuming they dont use english anyway)
<\sh> off i go
<dverzolla> ogra, Ok, I wiil try.. thanks ;)
<ogra> \sh_away, have fun :)
<siretart> bye \sh_away
<bddebian> Damn I hate my real job
* Amaranth stabs launchpad with a rusty spoon
<Amaranth> 'The wikiname TravisWatkins for http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/ is already taken' <--no shit, i made it
<Amaranth> how do i file a bug against malone/launchpad?
<Amaranth> nevermind
<ogra> Amaranth, but your blam bug just hit #ubuntu-bugs, so everything is fine, no ?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> just playing with some options
<ogra> ah
<Amaranth> gah
<Amaranth> the wiki is screwy too
<Amaranth> 'Name 	TravisWatkins2'
<jsgotangco> heh yeah
<Amaranth> i can't edit anything in the wiki either, says my password doesn't match but it never asks me for a password
<bddebian> Does libjack really have to be libjack0.100.0-dev now or is there a psuedo package??
<bddebian> Anyone, anyone.. Beuhler??
<bddebian> Oh crap we don't even have 0.100.xxx
<SloMo_> reee
<SloMo_> ogra?
<bddebian> Heya SloMo_
* bddebian feels no love.. :'-(
* SloMo_ hugs bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Thx man
<bddebian> SloMo_: Do you know about libjack?
<SloMo_> i know what it is ;) why?
<SloMo_> bddebian: do you have some time atm so you can test something for me? :)
<comadreja> howdy all, I'm back from work, and finally on holidays :)
<bddebian> Heya comadreja
<bddebian> SloMo_: Sure
<SloMo_> comadreja: how long are you holidays? :) mine started today, too :)
<SloMo_> bddebian: go to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10103  and try whether this debdiff applies cleanly... it does for me but for ogra it doesn't :(
<comadreja> hey bddebian SloMo_ : I'll be on holidays for two weeks
<comadreja> so two weeks for hacking :D
<bddebian> SloMo_: Where can I get the plain debian version?
<SloMo_> comadreja: congratulations :) mine are for 2 1/2 months but i write 5 tests in that time
<SloMo_> bddebian: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/linkchecker
<comadreja> 2 1/2 months ! man !
<comadreja> SloMo_ : may I ask where do you work ? I wanna work there too :D
<SloMo_> comadreja: currently nowhere ;) i'm studieng? studying?! bddebian help me :)
<comadreja> SloMo_ lucky you :) enjoy that
<comadreja> SloMo_ why do you do debdiffs ?
<bddebian> studying is correct :-)
<SloMo_> comadreja: because i have no upload rights and wanted to do something useful ;)
<comadreja> SloMo_ : then I think its best to do a simple patch
<SloMo_> bddebian: thanks :)
<comadreja> SloMo_ : mean a diff -urN sources-on-going-merge/ sources-already-merged/
<bddebian> comadreja: No, debdiff is a package
<bddebian> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > foo.debdiff
<SloMo_> comadreja: debdiff does the same when you give it the .dsc file of the old and the new version
<bddebian> Or old.deb new.deb
<bddebian> etc
<comadreja> yes, I know, but you need the debian package for that
<comadreja> and it's best to use only ubuntu sources
<comadreja> it's the way ogra told me to do it
<bddebian> SloMo_: I'm having a problem pulling those sources.. :-(
<SloMo_> comadreja: but then the diff would be >1 MB... against the plain debian version it's just ~170kb
<comadreja> not at all
<comadreja> I've sent fixes for a couple of packages that way
<comadreja> 48Kb one
<SloMo_> comadreja: for the most packages it works against the ubuntu version... but this one is a bit special ;)
<comadreja> 8Kb the other
<bddebian> Anyone have suggestions for libjack?  The dropped patch for stk build-deps on libjack0.100.0 but we have 0.80.0??
<SloMo_> comadreja: against what do you diff? the ubuntu version in the archives or the mom-merged one?
<comadreja> mom-merged
<SloMo_> comadreja: ah ok... hmm, then i misunderstood ogra... i've done against the version in the archives ;)
<SloMo_> bddebian: does it build with 0.80.0?
<bddebian> SloMo_: Dunno :-)
<SloMo_> bddebian: just test it :) and look at debian/changelog why the change was done
<comadreja> SloMo_ : wait, mom-merged if you use this other way with diff
<SloMo_> comadreja: ?
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I mean, I actually don't know against what you should diff if you use debdiff
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I know if you use just plain diff
<bddebian> SloMo_: It closes a Debian bug
<SloMo_> comadreja: but you are diff'ing against the mom-merged version? well debdiff is just a way to do simple diffs against debian packages ;)
<SloMo_> comadreja: i'll do the same as you in the future... would be better i think
<comadreja> SloMo_ : yes, that way they don't have to download the debian package to apply the patch
<SloMo_> bddebian: but does the debdiff apply against the debian version?
<bddebian> SloMo_: YOu mean for your linkchecker?
<SloMo_> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> I'm having a hard time getting the source
<bddebian> SloMo_: Won't help me much on this Windows machine, but thanks :-)
<SloMo_> lol ok... why are you on windows? :)
<bddebian> Work
<SloMo_> ah ok
<bddebian> I've got the first two.  Still waiting on the orig.tar.gz
<SloMo_> hmm
<bddebian> So do I just extract the orig.tar.gz?
<SloMo_> yes... then cd in the new directory and do zcat path/to/bla.diff.gz | patch -Np1
<SloMo_> and then the debdiff
<comadreja> nopes
<comadreja> you have to do dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<SloMo_> comadreja: which does exactly the same ;) but thanks... didn't know that :)
<comadreja> it doesn't
<comadreja> it applies the debian patches
<SloMo_> zcat path/to/bla.diff.gz | patch -Np1  also applies the debian patches ;) but dpkg-source does it all at once :)
<bddebian> SloMo_: OK, sorry, so how do I apply the debdiff?
<comadreja> oh, I thought those where your patches
<SloMo_> bddebian: when you are in the linkchecker directory do patch -Np1 -i path/to/debdiff
<dverzolla> ogra,
<dverzolla> ogra, I change session to portuguese but oo.o and mozilla still in english
<dverzolla> ogra, I see in synaptic and all languages packs are installed to portuguese
<dverzolla> :|
<bddebian> SloMo_: OK, I'm trying it but I have to head to a meeting quick
<comadreja> let me try it SloMo_
<SloMo_> bddebian: np :)
<SloMo_> comadreja: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10103  and  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/linkchecker
<comadreja> it applies fine
<SloMo_> ah good... :) so the mistake must be at ogra's end... hmm
<comadreja> maybe she's trying to apply on another debian package...
<dverzolla> I'm burning a CD with Ubuntu-Hoary, but I need to change de default xorg.conf file that come with installation. Anyone knows how I can do it?
<comadreja> s/she/he
<Amaranth> all i know is that it's highly non-trivial
<comadreja> we've got a new transition
<SloMo_> comadreja: which one? the slang stuff or something else?
<comadreja> SloMo_ : slang, yes
<SloMo_> is this relevant for breezy or just for breezy+1?
<comadreja> hehe I hope for breezy+1 :)
<SloMo_> hmm... is X fixed? there were some X uploads in the last hours
<siretart> some? daniels uploaded continiously X-related packages all day! ROCK!
<SloMo_> "some" :)
<bddebian> SloMo_: This:  patch -Np1 test.debdiff just hangs
<SloMo_> patch -Np1 -i  bla.debdiff
<bddebian> Bah.. :-)
<SloMo_> or patch -Np1 < bla.debdiff
<SloMo_> ;)
<bddebian> 21 out of 37 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file po/fr.po.rej
<SloMo_> hmm
<SloMo_> and you have applied the debian changes first?
<bddebian> Yep
<SloMo_> really weird... you have the same problem as ogra
<SloMo_> hmm, i'll make a new debdiff ;)
<bddebian> Sorry :-)
<bddebian> Weird, most of the "dropped" patches for stk are already there..
<comadreja> SloMo_ : ping
<SloMo_> comadreja: pong
<comadreja> SloMo_ : could it be that both ogra and bddebian use the packages from their local mirror ?
<comadreja> slomo : I was thinking why it worked for us...
<bddebian> I don't have a local mirror except for two packages that I built from UniverseUnmetDeps
<slomo> comadreja: sure... but even then they should be the same
<comadreja> slomo : not in unstable, I guess
<comadreja> bddebian : I mean your local counrty mirror
<comadreja> counttry
<bddebian> Ohh :-)
<comadreja> damn :D country !
<slomo> comadreja: i'll redo the diff anyway... against the mom-merged version
<Amaranth> yay grub error 17
<Amaranth> my ubuntu HD just died
<bddebian> Doh
<Amaranth> error 17 means either the partition table or the partition is dead
<Amaranth> it overheated or something during a fsck run
<Amaranth> i had both HD sitting together, too hot
<comadreja> I lost a harddrive not long ago because of overheating :/
<Amaranth> then i about broke my RAM and video card getting the one HD moved, fucking case layout
<zanaga> hey all..
<bddebian> Hello zanaga
<zanaga> is there any hope to get qemu 0.7.0 to breezy... it would be a shame to release with an old version.
<bddebian> zanaga: It's on the Merged list
<bddebian> zanaga: I'll look at it after stk builds (if it builds) :-)
<zanaga> great! thanks!
<bddebian> zanaga: But I am not an MOTU so I can't upload ;-)
<zanaga> yeah.. but it's still good to know that someone is working on it..
<bddebian> OK, you MOTU types.  The dropped patch for stk changes a build-depend from libjack-dev to libjack0.100.0-dev (which we don't have).  I left libjack-dev (which is 0.80.0 for us) and it builds fine.  Is it OK not to apply that chunk of the dropped patch?
<siretart> bddebian: sounds good
<siretart> zanaga: can you have a look at  ubuntu's current version of qemu? it has some changes to the debian version, and I need to know if they are still releavant
<herve> hello
<siretart> zanaga: if all changes have been included into debian, I would like to drop all ubuntu changes
<siretart> hi herve
<bddebian> Heya her
<bddebian> herve even
<herve> hey, I got a xorg -42/43 almost working
<zanaga> siretart: i'm currently reading the diffs, and looks like that the merge bot is assuming the wrong debian version (or the ubuntu package has a wrong suffix)
<siretart> herve: cool. what did you have to sacrify? ;)
<siretart> zanaga: yeah, the diffs are quite confusing, therefore I'm asking you for help ;)
<zanaga> siretart: yup.. no problem. Already on it ;)
<herve> siretart, recompile xkbutils and required dependencies, only forcing libxt-dev
<comadreja> I run xorg-43
<herve> missing deps, I mean
<comadreja> and everything works except for the keyboard special characters
<zanaga> it's good to refresh my packaging skills from time to time. ;)
<herve> because of a bunch of ftbfs
<bddebian> zanaga: So you are looking at qemu yourself now?
<herve> comadreja, me too, but now it's okay 
<comadreja> herve really ?
<zanaga> bddebian: yeah.. i'll see if i can manage it.
<comadreja> herve I upgraded minutes ago
<bddebian> zanaga: Oh, oK
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> hello there bddebian
<zanaga> bddebian: i'll let you know how it turns out ;)
<herve> comadreja, manage to install xkbutils and you're set
<herve> hello tritium
<bddebian> zanaga: OK, thx
<tritium> hi herve :)
<comadreja> herve : where is that xkbutils ?
<comadreja> btw I got something like "panel already running" on every login does anyone know why is that ?
<herve> comadreja, in sources but binaries failed to build
<herve> you have to apt-get source
<siretart> hrmpf. qemu ftbfs on amd64 :/
<comadreja> herve : oh, then I'll wait, I used xmodmap to have my keyboard set
<herve> sure, don't touch anything that works :-)
<comadreja> specialy xorg :D
<SloMoSnail> ogra: new diff for linkchecker... this MUST work ;)
<siretart> oh, on i386, too
<siretart> I assume qemu need gcc-4.0 love
<zanaga> it might
<zanaga> i'm still resolving the mergebot mess ;) (tracking down qemu 0.6.1-1)
<siretart> zanaga: I tried building the 'vanilla' debian version
<bddebian> Another bug bites the dust... (hopefully)
<zanaga> ah
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: :-)
<siretart> without any patches, just added zlib as build dep
<zanaga> hmm.. no 0.6.1-1 in snapshot.debian.net either..
<siretart> zanaga: if you manage to get it build, I'll upload it for you ;)
<zanaga> i wonder..
<zanaga> hmm.. it pretty much looks like the qemu package is pretty much vanilla from debian. Last changelog only mentions added build-dep
<siretart> as nothing is mentioned in debian/changelog, I'd agree with you
<bddebian> Why do you want 0.6.1??
<zanaga> bddebian: to do a diff between ubuntu and debian versions
<bddebian> zanaga: Nah, I'm lazy :-)
* bddebian looks for next "easy" merge :-)
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: when something doesn't compile for you and you don't want to look further give me the bug id ;) i want to do something difficult :)
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: Are you saying I am incapable?? ;-)
<tseng> he is.
<tseng> *hide*
<siretart> SloMoSnail: try fixing qemu, I think it needs gcc-4.0 love, but I'm too busy to fix it myself :(
<zanaga> sigh.. qemu does need some gcc 4.0 love =(
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: nope but you said you're searching for easy bugs :P
<SloMoSnail> siretart: ok i will later :)
<bddebian> Thanks tseng, I love you too :-)
<bddebian> ogra: tseng is picking on me.. :'-(
<herve> we have an automated list of "new debian version requires merging" for universe packages?
<bddebian> ;-P
<bddebian> herve: MOTUToMerge
<bddebian> There is a link to bugzilla there
<tseng> ogra: he started it
<siretart> like the small children ;)
<herve> ho, bugzilla records ours too
<siretart> herve: yes, but only these merge bugs
<siretart> and only for package UNKNOWN
<bddebian> heh
* bddebian feels like an SCC all over again :-)
<siretart> scc?
<bddebian> Second Class Citizen
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: I was kidding.  Because GNU/Hurd will probably become a Debian SCC if not dropped all-together
<herve> hmm, the buglist contains main packages too
<bddebian> Hehe, Woody is a text editor
<zanaga> oh great.. the qemu devs have been trying to make qemu work with gcc-4.0 for a while now. qemu might prove to be a challenge..
<herve> I just take some, merge or upload the unstable one, and update the wiki?
<Amaranth> if nothing else just make it b-d on gcc3.4 and use it :)
<tritium> herve, are you trying to figure out the process too?  (I am...)
<chillywilly> SCC?
<chillywilly> bddebian: SCC?
<herve> tritium, yeah, we have the playground but no rules
<tritium> :)
<bddebian> herve: Dunno if I am doing it right but I have just been adding a debdiff to the bugzilla page and marking the bug as pendingupload
<herve> chillywilly, <bddebian> Second Class Citizen
<chillywilly> bah
<siretart> GREAT. qemu doesn't build with gcc-3.3 even
<chillywilly> yea I read the back scrool
<chillywilly> doh
<chillywilly> you are an SCC bddebian ;)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Yes, the lovely new Debian term for low-utilized archs / platforms
<herve> nobody at #u-d know the rules?
<chillywilly> oh great....
<chillywilly> why are DDs so snobby?
<herve> there are a few package I feel responsible for
<bddebian> herve: The rules?
<herve> mainly python and zope
<tritium> herve, I believe we are to tag all bugs there were the sourcepackage has no dropped.patch file as pendingupload
<tritium> s/were/where
<herve> bddebian, the workflow for these merges
<herve> anyway, I am busy on another project tonight
<bddebian> tritium: If you test them first. :-)  I found two so far which FTBFS even with no dropped.patch :-)
<siretart> bddebian: SCC is the debian term for ports with rather unresponsive porter teams :/
<tritium> bddebian, thanks for pointing that out.  Okay, so first priority for me is to setup a breezy pbuilder chroot, I guess.
<bddebian> siretart: Except that .. Oh nevermind
<bddebian> tritium: Yeah, get to work :-)
* bddebian is new #ubuntu-motu slavemaster
<siretart> :)
<chillywilly> crack that whip
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o tseng]  by ChanServ
<bddebian> Uh oh
* tseng cracks the whip
* tritium wails and gnashes his teeth
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o tseng]  by tseng
<Burgundavia> ogra, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/roadster/2005-July/000066.html
<chillywilly> sobe green tea rocks
<lamont> Burgundavia: how stable is GIS/linux these days?
* lamont would like to play with it, but not bleed.
<Burgundavia> lamont, no idea, but hey have a big conference every year
<Burgundavia> lamont, gis is really hot right now, but arcgis pretty much owns the market
<lamont> Burgundavia: and doesn't run on linux, I assume
<herve> I couldn't resist, I am sync. tla-buildpackage :-)
<Burgundavia> lamont, no idea. They may have a unix port. All lot of old school gis stuff is still on unix
<Burgundavia> there is also a fairly active debian project
<SloMoSnail> \sh_away: i've redone the tomboy patch... should apply now... this time it's against the mom-merged version
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: You ROCK d00d :-)
<herve> is it me or debdiff is broken?
<bddebian> Works For Me(tm)
<SloMoSnail> herve: what doesn't work for you?
<herve> debdiff
<herve> complains about the .tar.gz not in its temp directory
<lool> herve: it's borken these days I think
<lool> herve: there is a couple of patches in a debian bug report
<herve> ok, not an ubuntu exclusive feature :-)
<lool> herve: actually it seems fixed
<lool> herve: there have been a couple of devscripts upload in debian
<lool>  -- Joey Hess <joeyh@debian.org>  Thu, 21 Jul 2005 12:57:47 -0400
<herve> but it requires merging? :-)
<lool>  -- Julian Gilbey <jdg@debian.org>  Thu, 21 Jul 2005 09:51:17 +0100
<lool> herve: grab it from Debian, I don't see why that wouldn't work?
<lool> herve: 2.9.2 is current
<lool> plus it has a cool dch
<herve> I have merged one package I can upload
<herve> but I can't change the bugreport
<herve> bddebian, you have access to the pendingupload status in bugzilla?
<herve> lool, will do
<bddebian> herve: Of course, I'm "special" ;-)
<herve> hehe
<herve> bddebian, so I attach the debdiff and you change the status?
<chillywilly> no comment...
<bddebian> herve: I can if you'd like
<herve> lool, I have a reason: devscripts failed to build on some archs
<herve> bddebian, done, it is bug 12093
<bddebian> herve: Done
<siretart> herve: against what version is your patch?
<herve> thanks
<herve> siretart, good point, I'll add the version
<siretart> herve: tell me
<herve> tla-buildpackage-0.9.9ubuntu1
<siretart> against the mom merged version?
<bddebian> herve: Aren't you already an MOTU?
* bddebian is soo confused :-)
<herve> bddebian, I think I still am :-)
<bddebian> And you can't tag bugs??
<siretart> herve: ask ogra or Kamion for editbug priviledges
<herve> siretart, hmm... all this is consufing me
<herve> bddebian, I may have been forgotten
<bddebian> :'-(
<herve> ok, I switch project!
<siretart> herve: I don't think we motus should mention every merge on MOTUToMerge. If you have upload priviledges, just upload them!
<bddebian> siretart: Maybe I'm confused too then.  apt-get source isn't the Merged version?
<siretart> herve: it would be good if you could review some debdiffs and upload them, too
<herve> siretart, I'm really tempted to, and then close the bug?
<siretart> bddebian: apt-get source gives you the latest version from the archive
<herve> siretart, tomorrow for plain ubuntu work
<siretart> herve: as soon as you get the ACCEPTED mail from katie
<siretart> herve: and nevermind if you cannot close the bug yourself, just make a note to the bugzilla report, someone with priviledges can close the bux thereafter
<bddebian> siretart: Aye
<herve> hmm... but I remember a mail from main folks about new upstreams while breezy is going to freeze
<bddebian> siretart: But then how do I get the "merged" version?
<siretart> bddebian: forget what I said before. I meant the 'merged' version from MoM. I don't think thats a goind point from doing debdiffs
<siretart> s/goind/good/
<lool> herve: where did devscripts fail?
<lool> (buildd.d.o times out here)
<siretart> herve: err, yes, we are in UVF, thats right
<herve> lool, haven't checked, I just noticed some (most?) archs still have previous versions
<siretart> herve: but we may finish open merges to debian
<herve> siretart, right, mine was open a month ago
<herve> so before autosync was cut :D
<lool> herve: probably caused by the ftpmaster downtime
<bddebian> OK damnit, I'm confused then.  I check bugzilla.  If there are not dropped patches, I apt-get source foo and make sure it builds.  Is this incorrect???
<lool> herve: you don't run i386?
<herve> lool, you're a debian developer?
<lool> herve: I'm quite sure you can rebuild it painlessly
<lool> herve: bah
<herve> I keep wondering where I know your name :-)
<lool> I'm a maintainer
<herve> I run I386, the debian package installed fine
<lool> not DD
<siretart> hm. bugs.debian.org used to be more quickly...
<lool> siretart: the control bot replied in 5 minutes here
<lool> which kind of puzzled me
<siretart> lool: I'm waiting since 15min
<lool> siretart: did you start with the "prioritary" pseudo-header?
<siretart> no, I used latest reportbug from sid
<lool> siretart: I was just kidding
<lool> ah you sent to submit
<bddebian> siretart: Am I doing it wrong?
<herve> last time I opened a bug by mail, it tool almost the day to get a reply
<herve> that was two or three days ago
<siretart> bddebian: no, you are doing fine!
* bddebian begins to cry
<siretart> lool: yeah, I submitted a ftbfs bug against qemu
<lool> gcc 4?
<siretart> seems so
<lool> is this on sparc or alpha?
<siretart> i386
<lool> ok, nevermind
<SloMoSnail> siretart: is qemu fixed? otherwise i'll look at it right now
<bddebian> SloMoSnail is my new hero :-)
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: you exaggerate :P
<siretart> SloMoSnail: it ftbfs with gcc-4.0, upstream seems to be informed but have not released anything to fix ir
<siretart> it
<siretart> ah, finally the ack from debian bts
<SloMoSnail> ok... so it's something more difficult than invalid lvalue or such? ;)
<bddebian> W00t, woody is fine
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: I don't exaggerate :-)
<siretart> SloMoSnail: perhaps
<bddebian> OK gents, heading home.  Enjoy.
<chillywilly> lalalala
<chillywilly> openvpn is fun
<SloMoSnail> siretart: i think i can fix qemu
<siretart> SloMoSnail: woah. sounds rocking!
<zanaga> didn't someone mention earlier what to do with merges that work out of the box?
* zanaga is trying out his new pbuilder ;)
<siretart> zanaga: mention it in bugzilla
<siretart> and tell someone who can upload them
* Mez sighs and glares at revu
<zanaga> #10883 works out of the box, adding comment
<siretart> Mez: not for small debdiffs, please. rather for big ones or completly NEW packages
<Mez> siretart, I put new packages in there and a modified debdiff.
<Mez> to be fair thoguh - ogra told me to put rebuilds in there
<siretart> yes? oh
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=161 = new package
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=165 = rebuild
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=164 = changes :D
* terrex se va a cenar // is going to dinner
<herve> buen provecho :-)
<SloMo_> siretart: well the c-stuff compiles now ;) but there is another error...
<comadreja> SloMo_ it's a bug in gcc-4.0 it has been reported...
<comadreja> SloMo_ basically should work turning off optimization
<SloMo_> it's a bug in gcc? hum, i thought it is a bug in qemu :(
<siretart> huh? gcc-4.0 is b0rked?
<comadreja> minimally :)
<comadreja> gcl had the same problem
<comadreja> I had to turn off optimization, and it worked fine
<SloMo_> comadreja: "the same"?!
<siretart> doko: can you comment on this?
<comadreja> let me find the bug in bugzilla
<SloMo_> http://pastebin.com/318787
<comadreja> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12791
<siretart> puh. doesn't look like an compiler error
<comadreja> try turning off optimization
<comadreja> in i386/Makefile
<comadreja> and configure
<comadreja> -O0
<SloMo_> comadreja: ok i'll try
<SloMo_> hmm... it seems to work... but there are other error... which are clearly qemu's fault ;)
<SloMo_> but i can fix those
<comadreja> awesome
<comadreja> let me know about the patch
<comadreja> thanks ! :D
<SloMo_> sure... but -O0 is needed
<comadreja> yes, doko is working on that afaik
<comadreja> going to the movies, bbl :)
<comadreja> enjoy !
<SloMo_> have fun :)
<SloMo_> waah...
<SloMo_> /usr/bin/ld: qemu-i386: Not enough room for program headers (allocated 8, need 9)
<SloMo_> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
<SloMo_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> that's new
<zanaga> Should #10215 just be closed? fuse 2.3.0-1 is in universe, MoM version is 2.3.0-1ubuntu1
<SloMo_> Amaranth: fine... then i've fixed further than others ;) but i've nothing against that error...
<Amaranth> zanaga: yeah, sounds like it
<Amaranth> zanaga: what was the ubuntu version MoM wanted to merge from?
<zanaga> Added comments.
<zanaga> 2.2.1-1
<zanaga> correction: 2.2.1-1ubuntu1
<zanaga> this is most likely just a leftover bug.
<zanaga> alrighty, i'm off
<siretart> ok, me leaving. gn8 folks
<SloMo_> gn8 siretart
<sistpoty> hi all
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-28
<niran> anyone with some autotools knowledge want to help me fix some things?
<niran> i'm trying to get out a release of gnome-app-install, but i don't know how to configure everything
<niran> which i'll eventually learn, but i'd like to get it out there before i do that :)
<sistpoty> niran: what's your problem?
<niran> sistpoty, well, the original program was already set up to use autotools, but i've added files and folders and i'm not sure what i need to change
<niran> or what to put in a Makefile.am
<sistpoty> niran: for each new subdir, you need to put that after "SUBDIRS" into Makefile.am of the parent folder
<niran> that's it?
<sistpoty> not yet...
<sistpoty> gnome-app-install is python?
<niran> right
<sistpoty> hm... sorry, but I don't know the automake-stuff for python... i could explain you some things for c if that would help
<sistpoty> basically for c you could build a binary with yourtargetbinary_SOURCES=cfile1.c cfile2.c (and so on)
<sistpoty> i assume, that for python some similar macros will exist
<sistpoty> after you setup the .am-files, you need to run: aclocal, autoconf and automake, then you can call configure to build the actual makefiles
<niran> hm, ok
<sistpoty2> sorry, 24h-disconnect :/
<herve> night all!
<ajmitch> morning
<tseng> how can i force dpkg to install missing config files
<tseng> --force-confmiss is not helping much
<bddebian> Wake up people, there's hackin' to be done! :-)
<bddebian> Anyone awake?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> ajmitch!!!
<ajmitch> yes?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Hi.  Do you know much about the MOM stuff?
<ajmitch> hello
<ajmitch> I know a little bit
<bddebian> NM, I think I figured it out.  Regardless of whether it's Debian-dropped or Ubuntu-dropped, they need to be added manually if missing right?
<ajmitch> yeah, if needed
<bddebian> OK, thx, sorry to bother you
<bddebian> I really wish someone would check all this work I'm doing.  I hope I am "helping" and not causing someone more work.. :-)
* bddebian loves to watch packages build that have a gazillion warnings.. :-)
<bddebian> Damn, debdiff is b0rked for me now too
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where the hell is everyone tonight???
<ajmitch> no idea
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<bddebian> Damn, I need my debdiff back... :'-(
<tseng> hi ajmitch
<tseng> just upload mono 1.1.8.2
<tseng> might be the last big update.
<bddebian> tseng: I know you seem to hate me but could you do me a favor?
<tseng> what kind of favor
<bddebian> Just look at a few of the bugs I have marked as uploadpending on bugzilla to make sure I am not causing someone else more work?
<tseng> i dont hate you, you just have a poor signal/noise ratio
<tseng> im not a patient person
<tseng> ignore it :)
<tseng> ok what bugs please
<Burgundavia> tseng, have you been busy with RL?
<tseng> Burgundavia: quite
<Burgundavia> school?
<tseng> work.
<Burgundavia> ah
<bddebian> 12562, 12561, 12489,12488, 12487.. That should be enough to see if I am causing problems
<Burgundavia> ok, just haven't seen you
<tseng> yep ive been barely on at all during the day
<tseng> and scarce at night
<Burgundavia> cheers
<tseng> i cant seem to get the attachemnt on the first bug
<tseng> hm you are doing a debdiff from the mom merged package to your package?
<bddebian> tseng: Yeah, I screwed that one up.  Loaded it as octet-stream instead of text
<tseng> im looking at 12561 now
<tseng> i have a feeling you intended to debdiff mom-merge + bd work back to the previous ubuntu version
<tseng> but it looks like you debdiffed to mom
<tseng> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=3052
<tseng> just bumped changelog there
<tseng> is that what you intended?
<bddebian> tseng: There were some debian/control changes I made from debian-dropped
<tseng> they are not reflected in the patches you are posting
<tseng> it does indeed sound pretty helpful what you are trying to do
<tseng> get the merge work done for motu ahead of time
<bddebian> You are looking at 12561 right?
<tseng> its just not making it across the wire.. double check your debdiff
<tseng> 12561, then 12489
<tseng> they both only touch debian/changelog
<bddebian> Did you read the note on 12561?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> which is great
<tseng> its just not actually in the diff
<bddebian> Because I didn't change it.  I didn't apply that part of the patch.
<tseng> hm oh
<bddebian> If I would have manually added libjack0.100.0 it would break the package
<tseng> yes, so mom already took ours rightly
<tseng> i see
<bddebian> Aye
<tseng> then, the changelog bumps arent that helpful
<tseng> but the reporting is
<bddebian> I probably shouldn't have bothered doing a new version.  That was the first one I did
<tseng> yep.
<tseng> 12488 is nice
<tseng> same thing slomo did for my bugs
<tseng> Burgundavia: whats new?
<bddebian> Fixed 12562 attachment
<tseng> rock
<Burgundavia> Burgundavia, not much. More work with docs. Job search
<bddebian> And for 12489 it had hoary and I bumped to breezy.  Do I not need a ubuntu+ version for that either?
<tseng> if you change something
<tseng> you increase the version
<tseng> always :)
<bddebian> But you just said... ;-)
<tseng> i said that the maintainer can easily run dch -i himself
<bddebian> Sorry, I'll shut up now.  So is what I'm doing OK?  I want to help but I don't want to cause someone else more work?
<tseng> but at that time he will increase the ubuntu version
<tseng> it doesnt cause more work for anyone but you
<bddebian> Thats good because I have already hit about 10-15 of them :-)
<tseng> hm cool
<bddebian> BTW, do you happen to know what is up with debdiff?  I upgraded and now it's b0rked
<tseng> nope
<tseng> sorry.
* tseng is a massochist and does it by hand
<bddebian> How would I do it by hand?  Just copy the extracted dir and diff -Nurp?
<tseng> eh
<tseng> i remember the changes I make
<tseng> i unpack the debian version and press Replay
<tseng> and ignore extraneous bits
<tseng> i dont recommend it
<bddebian> OK.  Well thanks.  Time for me to hit the sack.  Hopefully I can hit some more tomorrow.
<tseng> have a good one.
<bddebian> You too, thanks.
<ajmitch> hi tseng
<ajmitch> good to hear about 1.18.2
<ajmitch> tseng: any plans to try & get beagle 0.0.12 in past the UVF committee? or is the same gtk# api instability issue?
<ajmitch> yay, new blam bug
<Burgundavia> everybody loves blam
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> at least I see the bug too, which makes it easier to track down
* Burgundavia cries about no news and generally lowers his signal to noise ratio
<herve> morning
<ajmitch> hi herve
* #ubuntu-motu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(ogra/#ubuntu-motu) herve, done
(herve/#ubuntu-motu) thanks
<slomo> hmm... what to do with a package which needs configured kernel sources?
<ajmitch> slomo: usually just needs the kernel headers to build
<ajmitch> like hostap
<ivoks> ok guys...
<ivoks> see you when i get back to zagreb
<herve> bye
<slomo> ajmitch: linux-kernel-headers? ok... and stuff which builds kernel modules must be built with gcc 3.4?
<ajmitch> slomo: afaik, yep
<ajmitch> ivoks: see you later
<ivoks> images at http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/summer2005 in couple of minutes :)
<tseng> wow
<tseng> that place is amazing
<herve> slomo, I don't see why we can drop ubuntu for rss2email
<herve> debian is still using python2.3
<slomo> herve: Nafallo looked at rss2email... mine is the line under Nafallo's ;)
<herve> whoops, sorry
<herve> Nafallo? :-)
<Nafallo> herve: I saw. About to look at the package again now.
<ajmitch> time for me to sleep, see you tomorrow :)
<slomo> yeah... fixed mol :) is here someone who wants to look at it in maybe 15 minutes?
<\sh> *phew*
<Nafallo> herve: python == python-2.4 in ubuntu. no need to declare all that stuff.
<\sh> warm+ shopping + a lot of to carry == terrible
<Mithrandir> heh :-)
<slomo> \sh: where do you live? it's cold here ;)
<herve> Nafallo, yes but... http://packages.debian.org/unstable/mail/rss2email
<herve> asking for a version of Python we don't have
<\sh> slomo: nrw :) kerpen
<\sh> herve: which one? 2.2? put 2.4 in ,-)
<slomo> \sh: i live also in nrw... detmold near bielefeld ;) and it's cold enough to work here :)
<\sh> slomo: really? yesterday it was 15 degrees and windy
<comadreja> howdy all
<comadreja> hey I lived in Oberhausen for three years
<\sh> slomo: btw..i worked near bielefeld :)
<Nafallo> sh: that's why gothcat and Simira are out shopping and me and Mithrandir is on IRC :-)
<\sh> so u send your irls shopping ?;)
<slomo> \sh: you think 15 is too warm? oh ok ;) hm, i have to go shopping later, too :)
<\sh> +g
<\sh> slomo: no now it 25
<herve> \sh, python >= 2.3 << 2.4
<\sh> herve: replace it
<herve> that's my point
<herve> we need to merge again
<slomo> \sh: it's 15,8 here :P
<Nafallo> sh: they sent themselves ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: lol...women ;)
<herve> now you tell it, 23 is not much here
<herve> ok, I mailed elmo about the sync requests
<\sh> herve: ping ogra for editbugs...he's on
<eruin> does anyone in here know what's required for nm-vpn-properties to not complain about missing vpn software?
<herve> \sh, he did it yes
<ogra> \sh, herve already has editbugs
<slomo> tseng: btw... i've mailed elmo about the boo sync request 2 days ago... there was no answer :/
<Nafallo> eruin: I guess it should support vpnc, and only vpnc
<\sh> slomo: i will give u a tip :) go to your favorite turkish restaurant..and order doener+lamacun extra hot'n'strong :)
<herve> argh! I could have added it to the list
<\sh> ogra: ah ok
<eruin> Nafallo, hmm, I have that installed and it still complains about missing VPN software
<tseng> slomo: oh. did you tell him i am sponsoring you?
<eruin> Nafallo, should I report it as a bug?
<slomo> tseng: yes
<\sh> ogra: r u in for laptop mission?
<slomo> \sh: thanks :) i'll do this evening... the next is just 3 minutes from here ;)
<herve> my mistake!
<Nafallo> eruin: probably :-)
<herve> rss2email can smoothly move to python2.4
<herve> there is no version dependency written in hard
<herve> slomo, I'll ask for boo to
<herve> too
<siretart> what is elmo's email?
<slomo> thanks :) he has answered on irc and said i should send him a mail
<herve> I mail to james@canonical.com
<Nafallo> herve: indeed.
<ogra> \sh, seems not, i didnt get mail about it
<Nafallo> I thought I built it :-P
<\sh> ogra: hehe so we have to buy some other stuff ;)
<ogra> \sh, i will  do that anyway, the keyboard of this thing here freaks me out
<\sh> ogra: why? if you don't want it...you know my address *lol*
<ogra> heh
<\sh> jesus..
<\sh> I ate too much
<ogra> \sh, keyboard, only partial working DVD rom and case are the real drawbacks of this lappie... and sine i travel more, 3.5kg are not the best weight...
<Amaranth> it's easier to request a sync in #u-d
<ogra> since even...
<ogra> Amaranth, but not the preferred way
<\sh> ogra: so don't buy a hp 6120
<Amaranth> ogra: All the canonical employees seem to do it except you. :)
<\sh> ogra: it's heavy then mine nc6000
<ogra> \sh, my next one will be a lot smaller
<\sh> but nicer actually
<ogra> Amaranth, i do it too, but the preferred wa is email nevertheless
<ogra> way even
<herve> I like my dell x300
<ogra> \sh, as long as it doesnt swallow half of my typed stuff and is a bit lighter i'm fine
<\sh> but at home I prefere a nice workstation with a good tft+crt
<\sh> so I have to get to my ex that she has to give it back to me *grmpf*
<slomo> oh no... :( i've hacked together a few patches for mol to let it compile... then i noticed that it needs gcc 3.4 (kernel stuff) and all patches could be dropped :(
<herve> not when it will move to gcc 4 :-)
<herve> upstream may be interested
<slomo> ok, i'll mail them later ;) hmm will the kernel be built with 3.4 until breezy release?
<\sh> patching kdevelop3
<herve> slomo, ask fabbione probably
<slomo> ok
<\sh> comadreja: ping
<\sh> comadreja: I'd uploaded eyed3 with your patches
<\sh> comadreja: did u get any reply from katie?
<herve> ok, I switch project
<herve> I stay here for questions and uploads
<\sh> if anybody has time..please have a look on libhid, kwave (flac issues)
<\sh> for kwave: debian is using libflac6 we have libfacl7 as I recall
<\sh> libhid must use python2.4, and I don't come along with the autotools stuff in there
<slomo> waahh... i destroyed the MOTUTOMerge wikipage ;) can someone tell me why it's broken?
<\sh> swig/Makefile.am is mentioning 2.3, replaced it 2.4, but any attempt to aclocal,automake,autoconf bla doesn't work
* slomo is blind
<comadreja> \sh: pong yes, thanks !
<herve> slomo, nothing much
<comadreja> \sh: I saw it on breezy-changes
<\sh> comadreja: hmm...i don't have the mail
<\sh> :(
<comadreja> \sh: I also sent patches for module-assistant
<herve> slomo, remove the newline you introduced in your own line
<comadreja> \sh: is that mailing list katie ?
<\sh> comadreja: no..katie is for upload
<slomo> herve: thanks :)
<\sh> breezy-changes when it's going to the buildd
<\sh> comadreja: check the katie reply
<comadreja> \sh: then I didn't receive katie's mail
<\sh> comadreja: can u check breezy changes again?
<comadreja> \sh: sure
<\sh> argl
<\sh> it can't go through
<comadreja> \sh: now I can't find it... maybe I'm mistaken
<\sh> i didn't do a source uploda
<\sh> upload even
<herve> hehe, I made the mistake too
<\sh> but now
<slomo> herve: when you're searching for stuff you can upload... look at mine ;)
<herve> mol and the like?
<slomo> yes... and the rest of the line ;) but leave tomboy and monodevelop alone, i think tseng wants to look at them (and for monodevelop the boo sync is required)
<herve> I would have left the mono stuff anyway :-)
<\sh> Accepted eyed3 0.6.6-1ubuntu1 (source)
<\sh> yay
<bddebian> Morning
<slomo> bddebian: good morning :) you've forgotten to add pymol to MOTUToMerge ;) i've done that for you :P
<\sh> slomo: have an eye on http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<bddebian> I did about 5 or 6 last night.  Are we supposed to be adding them to MOTUToMerge??  I was just tagging the bugs as pendingupload.
<slomo> bddebian: no idea... i do both for my stuff
<slomo> \sh: this is nicer: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/  :)
<comadreja> :)
* bddebian is always so confused.. :-)
<\sh> aeh
<\sh> damn
<\sh> comadreja: i mean
<slomo> bddebian: no, that can't be... it's my job to be confused :)
<herve> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya herve
<bddebian> I probably should add them to MOTUToMerge since there is no "good" way to see what I have already done with bugzilla
<ogra> bddebian, there is ;)
<ogra> bddebian, just take the tinyurl list, click on "edit search" and select only the pending ones....
<ogra> like thet:
<ogra> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&component=UNKNOWN&long_desc_type=allwordssubstr&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chf
<ogra> ieldvalue=&cmdtype=doit&order=Reuse+same+sort+as+last+time&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=merging&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=merging&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=merging&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=merging
<ogra> whee, thats long...
<ogra> sorry :)
<\sh> lol
<bddebian> w00t
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> http://tinyurl.com/du8re
<ogra> :)
<ogra> thats the pending list
<herve> the longuest query in the west -:)
<Amaranth> i can't believe the logs are still crammed with bogofilter failings
<siretart> ogra: I added the url to MOTUToMerge
<ogra> thanks :)
<siretart> Amaranth: thats because of http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12536
<salgado> hey guys. I'm not sure this is the right place to ask for this, but I'm trying to create a new package, and every tutorial I read talk about dh_make, which doesn't seem to have any installation candidate on hoary
<salgado> is there something I'm supposed to use instead of dh_make?
<ogra> devscripts
<bddebian> OK damnit, who is updating MOTUToMerge?? :-)
<tseng> for tomboy
<ogra> hey salgado btw :)#
<tseng> i think elmo can just sync it
<slomo> salgado: apt-get install dh-make ;)
<salgado> yo ogra. how's it going?
<bddebian> BTW, anyone know why debdiff is b0rked all of the sudden?
<Amaranth> siretart: it's been 2 weeks since you filed that though...
<ogra> salgado, edubuntu is drawing all my time :)
<siretart> Amaranth: I know, but I cannot fix that bug myself
<tseng> i mailed elmo to sync tomboy
<tseng> MD needs manual
<siretart> Amaranth: I don't know what to do else about it
<tseng> after boo
<tseng> its also in main
<Amaranth> siretart: annoy people until they fix it :)
<salgado> slomo, I don't seem to be able to do that in any hoary system I have access (it can't find any installation candidate)
<tseng> its dh-make not dh_make
<tseng> dh-make - Debianizing Tool for debhelper
<ogra> while the binary is called dh_make onec its installed
<salgado> tseng, then that means something is broken here
<herve> maybe it's in universe and you don't have the source list
<bddebian> slomo: Fix debdiff will ya?? :-)
<salgado> Package dh-make is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<slomo> bddebian: what are you talking about? ;)
<\sh> yay...ymca is playin in the back....and kdevelop3 is building...does it mean kde is gay? ,-)
<herve> bddebian, install latest devscripts from debian and you're set
<siretart> salgado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources has also a lot of interesting links for you, I think
<ogra> herve, dh_make ? in universe ?
<herve> no s
<herve> just making suggestions :-)
<salgado> siretart, yep, I'm looking there
* salgado looks for dh-make on hir breezy chroot
<bddebian> herve: Really?  I upgraded last night and it still pukes on me.. :-(
<salgado> it's there
<bddebian> ACK, what am I doing to MOTUToMerge????
<slomo> bddebian: hehe, same happened to me a few minutes ago ;) remove the newline you've inserted... at least that was my mistake
<salgado> this is what you get on shared-root machines; someone fucked up my sources.list
<bddebian> phew
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I haven't been as busy as I thought :-(
<ogra> salgado, worst case, pluu it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/devel/dh-make and install with dpkg -i
<ogra> s/pluu/pull
<salgado> thanks ogra. I fixed the sources.list and now it's installable. :)
<ogra> ah, great :)
<bddebian> herve: Ohh, you said from Debian for devscripts.  Missed that part
<herve> yes, latest unstable
<bddebian> Maybe some nice MOTU should upload that.. ;-)
<slomo> herve: can we sync that for breezy?
<herve> it's probably in main as ogra told
<bddebian> Oh yeah
<herve> I saw ftbfs on some archs with the debian package
<herve> or maybe just some debian buildds are down
<\sh> i did it...
<\sh> oh god..what did I du
<\sh> s/du/do/
<\sh> ogra: your fault
<\sh> gna
<bddebian> Do we have the source for the new devscripts in the archive?
<herve> no
<bddebian> Well get to work people!! ;-)
<herve> a ubuntu hurd distro, you call that work? :-)
<bddebian> herve: Well I'm looking at MOTUToMerge atm but I wanna get going on GNU/Hurd :-)
<tseng> does anyone know how to use iptables to forward one port to another
<tseng> i want to run ssh on port 22
<tseng> and be able to get it at 443 also
<siretart> tseng: add a line in sshd_config, no need for iptables
<tseng> it can listen to both?
<slomo> tseng: $IPT -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i $ext --dport $port -j DNAT --to localhost:$port
<slomo> tseng: that should work ;)
<siretart> tseng: jepp
<tseng> i use port 443 to trick the proxy at work
<tseng> holy crap, thanks siretart
<siretart> slomo: then iptables would not be able to accept requests on port 22
<tseng> (and slomo)
<siretart> nm
<slomo> siretart: why?
<siretart> slomo: on the second thought, never mind ;)
* siretart dizzy
* slomo goes shopping now ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Oh no, you have work to do.. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: sure... but without something to eat i can't work tomorrow :P
<bddebian> slomo: Ah, good point :-)
<\sh> ok..another build of kdevelop3 before upload
<bddebian> I keep meaning to try kdevelop
<herve> bddebian, can I go to the bathroom?
<ogra> herve, you go to bddebian's bathroom ?
<herve> no, I wait for his approval
* herve is scared (and a bit fidgety)
<bddebian> I suppose.  But you have 5 minutes :-)
* herve runs!
<ogra> bddebian, come on, give him approval before his chair gets wet
<ogra> heh :)
<bddebian> Holy crap octave2.1 is taking forever to build.. :-(
<\sh> bddebian: what r u doing? octave2.1?
<\sh> *lol*
<bddebian> I am working on MOTUToMerge.  Should I not be?
<\sh> bddebian: no its ok..please patch :)
<bddebian> The only dropped patches were a build-dep and update Standards version
<\sh> bddebian: no..if the build failes. you have to patch :)
<bddebian> No I don't, I'm just a slave, not an MOTU ;-P
<bddebian> j/k So far it's building it is just taking a while. :-)
<\sh> herve: i just read the backlog...what did u say? I supposed to be in the laptop team? ah come on :) I just requested a HP BladeCenter for the other two transitions ,-)
<herve> I just read the wiki page
<\sh> I'm just on this page...
<\sh> herve: which one?
<\sh> LaptopTesting?
<herve> no, there was Team in the name
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<\sh> ?
<herve> yep
<\sh> ah..from this page the people were choosen
<jsgotangco> right
<herve> I'm not sure
<\sh> it doesn't mean, that someone will be on for those laptops...
<jsgotangco> i received a confirmation email last night
<herve> I don't see siretart for instance
<tseng> im not on that page
<tseng> should I be?
<\sh> is siretart in?
<jsgotangco> tseng: i think you should you deserve one
<tseng> jsgotangco: well, i already got the email
<\sh> laptop testing is a hard jo
<herve> yeah, especially with a dell
<herve> and worst with a compaq
<jsgotangco> ouch no compaq please...i'd rather settle with my crappy taiwan no name unit
<\sh> well..I think I deleted this mail ,-)
<tseng> i asked about ppc/amd64 kit awhile back
<jsgotangco> they'll give you an acer hah *joke*
<tseng> nah :P
<jsgotangco> i saw this ridiculously priced acer ferrari with carbon fiber last night
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> the Sun guys have them
<ogra> jsgotangco, dont but it !
<herve> hehe
<jsgotangco> ogra: no way, after your warning before...
<ogra> jsgotangco, i have the cheap version of it, its the crappiest HW i ever had
<ogra> though the ferrari might have a better keyboard
<jsgotangco> nice paint job though...as if i have to wax a laptop
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> ogra: if you don't need it..give it to me..i can create a buildd
<\sh> ,-)
<ogra> \sh, if i dont use it as laptop i can do that too ;)
<\sh> ogra: please provide a chroot, pbuilder and login ,-)
<ogra> currently it still has the amd64 advantage... i wont give it up yet :)
<\sh> I just calculated.
* bddebian thinks someone needs to send him a Power4 RS/6000 or Smash-n-toss G5 to test with.. ;-P
<ogra> \sh, haha... vial mobile link if i'm travelling ?
<ogra> s/vial/via
<\sh> i'm just working 1 1/2 years for ISH...after another 1 1/2 years it's time to change the company again
<\sh> so new company, I hope there will be a new laptop ,-)
<ogra> \sh, every time is a good time to leave ISH ;)
<\sh> ogra: but not without a new job, dear :)
<\sh> ogra: or are u proposing me a room in your house, where I can live for free? ,-)
<ogra> \sh, depends, withot job you wont have to pay your ex :)
<\sh> ogra: yeah..but without a  jon I can't pay my flat
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> job
<ogra> \sh, you could try to share the cellar with my mental ill landlord, but i doubt that will be fun :)
<\sh> is missing
<tseng> http://tseng2.ath.cx:3000/admin
<tseng> ruby on rails > *
<tseng> so far that app has < 10 lines of code I wrote
<\sh> ogra: oh no..forget it..
<ogra> tseng, so take over maintainershoip
<tseng> ogra: i asked elmo to sync it
* ogra is most annoyed by all the ruby stuff
<tseng> ogra: i tested the debian version
<tseng> there was a guy in here who wanted to be maintainer of rails stuff
<\sh> ogra: behappy, that there r no "VisualBasicForLinux" freaks ,-)
<tseng> i havent seen him again
<ogra> tseng, we still have no MOTU for the ubuntu maintenance
<tseng> ogra: the debian maintainer is fast + good
<tseng> we just need syncs now
<tseng> i am watching it casually
<ogra> tseng, but makes crappy split ruby packages according to allthe complaints
<tseng> hm i dont want ruby core
<ogra> and i'm not after repackaging it
* tseng neither
<ogra> exactly
<tseng> i will make sure rails stays up to date and working
<tseng> thats about it
<ogra> btw, the art team is after getting gnome-art in.... anybody interested in maintaining a ruby gtk app ?
<bddebian> Crap, octave2.1 is taking FOREVER.  I gotta go get some honey-do's done before she gets home.. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: same for kdevelop3
<\sh> it's building here since 2 h
<lamont> \sh:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/byDate/today.html is also interesting
<\sh> lamont: purpose of Test?
<ogra> \sh, complete autorebuild of the archive
<\sh> aye
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> atm, it just has main in it.
<lamont> should get universe sometime soonish
<\sh> lamont: w8 with universe until the last merges are done and the rest of the transitions...
<slomo> reee
<\sh> after all...please have a look: libhid, kwave (MoM Merges) ,-)
<lamont> \sh: it'll just be run over and over and over and over
<lamont> \sh: the big thing that autotest is catching is things that we ahve binaries in the archive, but can't rebuild them.
<\sh> I think this is my hp bladecenter what i requested? ,-)
<jsgotangco> ok time for me to sleep, good night everyone
<ogra> nigh jsgotangco
<tseng> bye jsgotangco
<\sh> night jsgotangco
<slomo> siretart: thanks for uploading the linkchecker package :)
<bddebian> OK, octave2.1 is done
<slomo> tseng: does the new mono include the debugger?
<tseng> slomo: no the debugger is a seperate package
<tseng> and is kind of WIP
<slomo> tseng: is it somewhere in breezy? would be nice to enable it in monodevelop ;)
<tseng> no
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> libXcursor...
<\sh> damn
<\sh> again
<\sh> rebuild
<slomo> \sh: what packages were bugging you? libhid... and?
<\sh> kwave
<\sh> libhid i have the solution what to do..but autotools is bugging me
<\sh> kwave: debian is using libflac6 and we have libflac7 and this is bugging me as well...
<slomo> ok, you do libhid and i look at kwave ;)
<\sh> libhid i'M too stupid for it...or automake doesn't like me
<slomo> hmm... what's exactly the problem?
<\sh> in the swig dir...exchange in Makefile.am python2.3 dir with python2.4
<\sh> after that, I have to rebuild the files with aclocal automake autoconf..but it doesn't work
<\sh> neither in chroot nor in rules files
<slomo> \sh: just change it in Makefile.am and Makefile.in ;)
<\sh> this is not the right solution...
<Burgundavia> ogra, is there a hard fast date for all these main inclusion reports. Is it fine if I work on them over the next week?
<ogra> feature freeze is august 11th, until then they should be finished
<slomo> \sh: yes, that's not the cleanest solution but it will work until autoreconf works again ;) and the old patch in libhid which can't be applied does exactly the same
<Burgundavia> ogra, ok
<siretart> slomo: do you have access to ppc hardware and could try building qemu for ppc?
<slomo> siretart: sure... i can try on my ibook
<siretart> slomo: http://bugs.debian.org/319527 has the patch in question
<siretart> it's not urgent, merges are way more important
<slomo> siretart: i'm multitasking capable ;) what patch do you mean? isn't this the same patch as you've uploaded?
<siretart> slomo: the latest message mentions http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2005-06/msg00004.html
<slomo> hm seems to be the solution for the problem i had yesterday
<siretart> ah, the latest posts are only on my inbox, and not yet on http://bugs.debian.org/319527
<\sh> slomo: offlineimap?
<slomo> \sh: yes?
<\sh> uploaded? i just read the buglist...
<\sh> don't find it
<slomo> \sh: no... not uploaded but can be uploaded ;)
<\sh> ah
<\sh> Just upload the mom-merged version... seems fine
<\sh> it's a bit strange;)
<slomo> hehe... that's just a request for uploading ;)
<bddebian> OK darn it.  I just made a small two line change to config.guess and when I do diff -Nurp /foo.old/bar /foo/bar I get much more than just the two lines I changed.  What gives?
<slomo> bddebian: is config.{sub,guess} included in the diff?
<bddebian> slomo: It is config.guess yes
<slomo> ok... i don't know what to do then ;) you can just delete the config.guess stuff from the diff... or add your changes to clean sources ;)
* bddebian jumps off a cliff
<\sh> offlineimap uploaded
<slomo> \sh: i'm currently converting kwave to the new flac... can you please run and test it when i'm finished? i have no kde installed
<\sh> slomo: sure...send me the patches.
<\sh> sh at sourcecode.de ;)
<\sh> or put them into the bug entry
<slomo> ok
<slomo> but i think i don't have enough time this evening... will finish it tomorrow
<\sh> no pro
<\sh> b
<bddebian> w00t, /me breaks the 10 packages mark.  Though I swear I am missing some packages that I already re-built???
* bddebian is vying for ogra love.. :-)
* ogra hugs bddebian 
<\sh> gatos uploaded
<\sh> ok..uploading time today...i don't have luck today with patching source
<slomo> \sh: thanks :) i think i understood all changes in the flac++ api... you get the patch tomorrow, i'm out this evening ;)
<bddebian> To test more packages or not to test.. That is the question
<\sh> slomo: u rock...I don't have any clue about flac
<\sh> mol uploaded
<slomo> \sh: i've known only the C api... but fortunatly the c++ api is almost identical, just everything wrapped in nice classes :)
<bddebian> Something doesn't look right with hardware monitor.  apt-get source doesn't get an ubuntuX version but MOM says ubuntu2 ??
<slomo> hmm... why is bogofilter built over and over again and fails every time?
<\sh> bddebian: hmmm
<\sh> bddebian: u sure octave2.1 build ok?
<bddebian> \sh: Worked for me(tm)
<\sh> cause debuild -S tells me something else
<\sh> all patches are failing
<\sh> and why nobody is assigning the bugs to themselfs *grrr*
<bddebian> \sh: All what patches?
<bddebian> I don't assign the bugs to myself because I am not an MOTU
<\sh> bddebian: and? now octave2.1 is yours...also in bugzilla...please have a look thx :)
<\sh> bddebian: if you're working on a package..it's nice to assign it to you, so we can have a look what work u have done..:)
<bddebian> \sh: OK, I just thought that was bad since I wasn't MOTU?
<\sh> bddebian: also important to put a nice link on your wiki ,-)
<\sh> bddebian: come on..stop with this MOTU stuff...to fix bugs u don't need to be motu :)
<bddebian> \sh: This is on i386?
<\sh> bddebian: debuild -S works also on amd64 ,-)
<\sh> and patches are applied on all archs :)
<bddebian> \sh: I am not saying that to be sarcastic, I just didn't think it was appropriate.
<\sh> bddebian: i'm not sarcastic :) I'm just trying to get u a nice list of bugs..so you can tell anybody: u see, i did this and that...:)
<bddebian> Ahh :-)
<\sh> bddebian: and the infos are in the entry https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12413
<bddebian> \sh: You just did apt-get source and then debuild -S ??
<\sh> bddebian: no..I just took the merge sources
<\sh> got it from scotts page..
<\sh> appropriate way
<bddebian> Damnit, this is what I keep asking
<bddebian> Grr
<\sh> apt-get source is "the actual source"
<\sh> in the archives
<\sh> and I know this builds..
<bddebian> I know, which is why I kept asking if that is the appropriate way.  I might as well start over.
<\sh> bddebian: ok...some infos...
<\sh> try first the sources from scotts page
<\sh> if this is not working out properly...take debian source
<bddebian> Getting them how?  With wget or some such?
<\sh> and try to apply all the patches dropped by ubuntu
<\sh> wget sure
<slomo> \sh: i have a compiling version of the kwave flac plugin... BUT i don't think it's right at one position... will look at the flac sources ;) what a bad documentation...
<bddebian> Any better suggestions than wget, sinc wget won't do wildcards?? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: right mouse click-> copy link address
<\sh> and then wget "<shift+insert>"
<\sh> in your fav. console
<\sh> easy
<\sh> fast
<\sh> reliable
<bddebian> :-) OK
* bddebian feels like a fucking idiot as usual
<\sh> bddebian: u r not..I know it...I know how u feel, friend :)
<bddebian> \sh: Do you usually just dpkg -x the dsc?
<\sh> yepp
<bddebian> dpkg -x wants a target directory??
<\sh> dpkg-source -x
<bddebian> Ohh duh
<bddebian> Ahh, now it pukes.  Gee thanks \sh. ;-)
<slomo> \sh: you've mail... please test :) this looks really weird but it seems that this is the right way...
<\sh> slomo: kwave?
<slomo> yes
<\sh> thx :) will check it later..not today anymore :(
<slomo> ok, please query me when you test it... or write a mail :) the critical part is the vendor string of the vorbis comments in flac files... just check if they get displayed correctly
<slomo> bye bye :) i'll be back tomorrow
<bddebian> Bye slomo.  You still ROCK ;-)
<bddebian> Shoot, the Debian version of octave doesn't choke like that.. :-(
<\sh> ok..trying again to fix kdevelop3
<\sh> it's not the debian version...it's a mix of debian and ubuntu
<\sh> to get the debian version directly: packages.debian.org and then unstable ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: I know, I did and it doesn't choke on the patches the way the Ubuntu version does :-(
<\sh> bddebian: the mom version is a mix of debian upstream and ubuntu
<\sh> bddebian: so..check debian if it's working..and try to apply the dropped patches of ubuntu ,)
<bddebian> Aye.  There are not dropped patches of ubuntu, just debian and they are just build-deps and standards version :-(
<bddebian> Interesting.  The 01_gcc4.patch has 2.1.69..
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> remove it temporarily
<bddebian> Building now..
<bddebian> debuild -S works.  Trying debuild -us -tc
<\sh> bddebian: please build it until the end in a pbuilder..
<\sh> to check if it has no gcc4 issues anymore
<{Seb}> hi people
<{Seb}> i would love to help out with ubuntu
<{Seb}> and someone told me to come here
<bddebian> {Seb}: What kind of help do you want to do?  There are many ways to help.
<bddebian> Not that I personally am any help :-)
<{Seb}> not too sure, what 'positions' are available?
<bddebian> I mean do you want to help new users, document, fix bugs, build-packages, what??
<{Seb}> i couldn't fix packages
<{Seb}> i've had experience with documentation\
<{Seb}> done stuff for hula and beagle
<bddebian> {Seb}: Well you could check out the doc team on the wiki, or the NuN (New User Network) is trying to do some docs for n00bs.  Their wiki is here: v
<\sh> {Seb}: check topic..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge 1. prio...check packages from MoM
<bddebian> Do
<bddebian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserNetwork
<\sh> ok...I'm gone..need some sleep
<ajmitch> morning all!
<comadreja> hey ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> good to see the merge bug list slowly creeping down
<comadreja> indeed
<herve> zzz... hu?
<ajmitch> hey herve
<ajmitch> not asleep yet? :)
<herve> it's just 23h here :-)
<herve> someone has a version of tla > 1.3.3 ?
<herve> *before* 1.3.3
<siretart> gn8 folks
<herve> night
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-29
<bddebian> \sh_away: I'm heading out for a while but if you come around, octave builds fine in a pbuilder if you rip out the gcc4 patch.
* ajmitch returns
<tseng> ajmitch: have an idea how to reinstall conf files that I removed?
<tseng> ajmitch: --force-confmiss is no help
<tseng> --force-all even
<ajmitch> that's what mdz suggested.. but it was a dpkg option iirc
<ajmitch> let me look it up
<tseng> that is dpkg
<ajmitch> apt-get --reinstall -o dpkg::options::=--force-confmiss <package>
<ajmitch> with an install thrown in there
<ajmitch> ok..
<tseng> i did dpkg -i --force-all
<ajmitch> what package is it?
<tseng> krb5-admin-server
<ajmitch> just some conf files missing/
<ajmitch> ?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> well, it might actually be /var
<ajmitch> otherwise I'd suggest purge & reinstall
<tseng> done that too
<ajmitch> damn
<ajmitch> another resort is install in chroot, copy conffiles from there
<ajmitch> but that's jst getting ugly
<tseng> Starting Kerberos Administration Servers: kadmind: No such file or directory while initializing, aborting
<tseng> open("/var/lib/krb5kdc/principal", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tseng> ah
<tseng> i know how to create that I think
<tseng> done
<ajmitch> pre/postinst wasn't working properly?
<tseng> well post tries to start the server
<tseng> but no domain setup
<tseng> on the first install it just opens a debconf window and tells you to make one
<tseng> fixed in any case
<tseng> strace++
<ajmitch> ah
<tseng> ajmitch: rebuilding blam here fixed the symbol problem
<tseng> ajmitch: i just uploaded a bump, we'll see what happens
<ajmitch> rebuilding didn't fix it for me
<ajmitch> because I consistently got the warning about S_ISSOCK
* ajmitch will watch the build logs
<tseng> well i loaded up blam no problem
<tseng> after rebuild
<tseng> before it just crashed
<tseng> hm inotify broke
<tseng> in new kernel
<tseng> or similar
<ajmitch> I didn't build in pbuilder, which could have influenced it
<tseng> i didnt either
<tseng> i was feeling lazy
<ajmitch> we'll find out soon then
<ajmitch> blam probably needs updated for MONO_SHARED_DIR anyway
<tseng> i thought i did that
<ajmitch> I didn't check :)
<tseng> i did not
<tseng> what a lazy git
<tseng> i actually shouldve merged new debian version
<ajmitch> looks like we've done a bit of c++ transitioning where it wasn't needed, according to debian-devel
<ajmitch> libs implemented in C++ that export a C ABI
<bddebian> Hey ajmitch did you send up that patch?
<ajmitch> bddebian: sorry, which patch?
<bddebian> ajmitch: The class issue you helped me with the other night
<ajmitch> ah, I thought you were working on that :)
<ajmitch> since it was just a dpatch-edit-patch, add one line
<bddebian> I can't even remember which package.. :-)
<ajmitch> licq
<bddebian> And of course everything I have been doing has been wrong.. :'-(
<ajmitch> uh, why do you say that?
<bddebian> Because I looked at over 10 packages in MOTUToMerge and was using source from the archive not from MOM.. :'-(
<bddebian> I thought I asked tseng that but maybe I didn't phrase the question properly.
<bddebian> Jesus octave takes far too long to build
* tritium has not used Jesus octave.  Is it better than gnu octave?  ;)
* bddebian kicks tritium 
<bddebian> :-)
<tritium> just messing with you, bddebian ;)
<bddebian> I know man :-)
<bddebian> \sh_away: I'm heading for bed.  I put a new patch up for octave.  If you get a sec, could you check it out for me?  Thanks.  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12413
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<zanaga> hmmh.. should i file a bug against qemu to drop dependencies for proll and openhackware (which aren't in universe atm) or just bug someone to get them in to universe?
<zanaga> qemu works just fine without them.
<zanaga> and neither of them build out of the box on breezy
<ivan_> can anybody tell where can I find a universes repository?
<\sh> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ivan_> thanks
<\sh> ivan_: u need the sources.list?
<ivan_> ya if its ok with you
<\sh> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted universe multiverse
<ivan_> thanks
<ivan_> \sh: there seem to be an error, is it because i'm using ppc?
<\sh> argl
<\sh> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<\sh> i missed the release
<\sh> too early in the morning sorry
<ivan_> ok thanks
<siretart> zanaga: do you think you could provide a debdiff with changes needed for the current qemu package in breezy?
<zanaga> siretart: sure
<siretart> zanaga: if yes, send me the debdiff, I'll happily review it
<ajmitch> hi siretart, *
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<\sh> ah motu is waking up ,-)
<zanaga> but it's just 2 lines, moving proll and openhackware from dependency to suggests (or recommends) no other changes
<siretart> hi \sh :)
<siretart> zanaga: ah. i see.
<siretart> zanaga: why do you think the debian qemu maintainers have them in depends?
<\sh> fixing kwave first..and then I have to check where this bloody libXcursor.la is coming from
<ajmitch> \sh!
<zanaga> siretart: as far as i can see openhackware is for PPC emulation, it provides a bios for full PPC emulation. proll is javastation PROM, so i would guess that is a bios for javastation emulation
<zanaga> bochsbios provides support for x86, which we already have.
* ajmitch tests updated blam
<siretart> hm. why aren't they in ubuntu, then?
<ajmitch> license issues?
<zanaga> as far as i can see openhackware fails to buils.
<ajmitch> nah, shouldn't be...
<zanaga> same goes for proll
<zanaga> build even
<siretart> zanaga: did these dependencies were added with the latest merge, and I didn't notice?
<zanaga> yup
<zanaga> i didn't notice them either before
<siretart> damn
<zanaga> openhackware fails to build due to an invalid flag for gcc
<siretart> then I'd suggest that try to get proll and openhackware built and included into universe
<zanaga> proll failed for some other reason
<siretart> the problem is, that I'm way too busy to do that right now
<siretart> :(
<zanaga> does pbuilder leave build logs somewhere?
<siretart> no, but debuild does
<siretart> but I think you could pipe pbuilder through tee(1)
<zanaga> too bad X is too broken atm, i can't get a pipe char atm ;)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> I've heard a few people having that problem
<siretart> zanaga: | <- here you are ;)
<zanaga> thanks..
* ajmitch hasn't restarted his X server for quite awhile
<ajmitch> siretart: copy & paste might not work either :)
<zanaga> i'm building with pbuilder now..
<zanaga> cc -c -Wall -g -O2 -fno-builtin -fno-common -nostdinc -mregnames -DBUILD_DATE=2005-07-24 -DBUILD_TIME=09:06:58 -Isrc/ -Isrc/libc/include -I/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2//include -Isrc/dev -Isrc/dev/block -Isrc/dev/char -Isrc/dev/bus -DBIOS_BASE=0x05800000 -DBIOS_SIZE=507904 -Wa,-mregnames -o .objs/vectors.o src/vectors.S
<zanaga> cc1: error: invalid option 'regnames'
<siretart> ajmitch: oh. damn :(
* zanaga wonders how that came out
<ajmitch> siretart: poor fabbione was having real issues with that
<siretart> ajmitch: I can imagine
<zanaga> gaim -> jabber -> irc, is not the best combination =)
<ajmitch> zanaga: probably an option removed from gcc 4.0
<zanaga> it doesn't work with gcc-2.95 which was the original build dep for it
<siretart> zanaga: try building with gcc-3.4
<ajmitch>        -mregnames
<ajmitch>        -mno-regnames
<ajmitch>            On System V.4 and embedded PowerPC systems do (do not) emit regis
<ajmitch>            ter names in the assembly language output using symbolic forms.
<ajmitch> hardly important.. :)
<zanaga> dropping and trying
<siretart> yeah
<ajmitch> (from info gcc-3.3)
<ajmitch> it's still in the 4.0 info pages
<siretart> the -m flags are architecture specific
<zanaga> lets see now
<ajmitch> perhaps it is misdetecting the architecture
<zanaga> neat
<zanaga> it builds..
<zanaga> i wonder if it works too ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<siretart> zanaga: you rock!
<zanaga> hmm.. lets see if qemu can boot my PPC hoary cd
<zanaga> no, wait.. i misread =(
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> argl
<\sh> i can't build kde stuff again
<\sh> * Stop installing libXcursor.la.
<\sh> and all .la from kde are referencing libXcursor.la
<\sh> *banghisheadonthedesk*
<ajmitch> \sh: evil
<siretart> \sh: be careful, this could hurt. much
<\sh> ajmitch: yes...and I'm looking for an issue in the source
<ajmitch> most likely in the libtool abyss
<\sh> I should prio all mails from daniels...bold, red, blink
<\sh> yeah...cd /usr/lib/kde3/ ; grep libXcursor.la * > messed
<zanaga> curses..
<zanaga> the instruction is required
<\sh> hmmm...3 pbuilder on a 1.6GHz machine is not fast enough *grrr*
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> cleaning the merge list
* ajmitch is trying to get mini-dinstall setup that it runs pbuilder on install
<ajmitch> plus a few other checks :)
<\sh> kwave , pycaml, rpy
<\sh> phew
<slomo> \sh: why have you linked the buildlogs of mol in the bugreport?
<\sh> slomo: to show that it build
<slomo> ah ok ;)
<\sh> hmmm...it looks like that I'm trying to let the buildds burn ,-)
<slomo> \sh: do you know why bogofilter is built and fails over and over again on the buildds?
<\sh> slomo: no...:(
<ajmitch> missing tdb-dev
<slomo> ajmitch: yes but why is the building retried endlessly?
<ajmitch> because it'll sit there & retry forever
<ajmitch> yes it's annoying :)
<ajmitch> I don't know why it's not in dep-wait
<\sh> damn...now I have to patch everything by myself
<ajmitch> \sh: why?
<\sh> ajmitch: rezound...I found a patch for some issues with gcc4 and the patch is not applying correctly :(
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> I thought you meant that you had to do the whole MOM merging by yourself :)
<\sh> nono ,-)
<\sh> or I hope not ,-)
<tseng> ajmitch: blam wfm
<ajmitch> tseng: yeah, I see it compiled cleanly, thanks
<slomo> \sh: have you already tested the kwave patch?
<\sh> slomo: it's building..and applying..but I have some debian/rules problems :(
<\sh> just now I'm patching rezound :(
<slomo> \sh: yeah it's building... but does it really work? ;) don't send this out in the wild before running it please ;)
<\sh> slomo: I don't have any clue about what I'm using it for ,-)
<\sh> but I will test it :)
<slomo> \sh: wonderful ;) i even don't know what kwave is good for =) i think you can somehow open a flac file and look somewhere at the tags... and the vendor field is the interesting... should be something like "Encoded by...."
<\sh> slomo: let's have a look..I'm installing it now ;)
<\sh> slomo: works :)
<\sh> actually no segfault...but I don't have any flac file with vendor settings[
<slomo> every flac file has one... isn't there somewhere something like "Encoded by:"?
<ajmitch> hmm, pbuilder & mini-dinstall won't work well
<slomo> the vendor field contains the name of the encoder
<ajmitch> since I won't usually upload an orig.tar.gz with it
<\sh> you load a flac-file and then you have the file infos
<slomo> ok... well it doesn't segfault so it seems to work... weird flac api ;)
<\sh> now lets hope that it compiles for the other archs
<\sh> now it goes for rezound
<\sh> ok..patch applied correctly
<ogra> \sh, www.grawert.net/mediawiki_1.4.7-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> no configuration yet....
<tseng> hm awesome @ mediawiki
<ogra> yes, but there is still some way to go for the package to get rid of commandline config...
<\sh> damn another bug
<ogra> you still have to chmod the config dir... etc...
<slomo> wahh... X11/XKBlib.h includes X11/extensions/XKBstr.h which is not in libx11-dev but somewhere else ;)
<herve> morning
<\sh> slomo: apt-file is your friend ,-)
<slomo> \sh: but this only searches in installed packages?
<\sh> no
<\sh> sudo apt-get install apt-file curl
<\sh> sudo apt-file update
<slomo> hm ok, thanks :) a new candidate for my toolbox ;)
<\sh> ok..another patch generated
<\sh> rebuilding rezound
<\sh> and it looks like we have to rebuild some stuff from kde main :( libXcursor.la is not installed anymore ,-)
<slomo> hmm... why has /usr/X11R6/include disappeared?
<\sh> it should be /usr/include/X11 now or something similar
<herve> I think /usr/X11R6 is the one disappearing
<herve> and not only because X11R7 is close :-)
<\sh> lol
<slomo> hehe ok :) on what version of X is the breezy version based? 7.0pre or 6.9pre?
* ajmitch fights apache & mod_rewrite :)
<ajmitch> yay, it works
<herve> you have no excuse, the rewrite rule doc is quite good :-)
<\sh> what the helll
<TheMagus> Is there anyone around who can answer some questions regarding filing bugs in malone?
<\sh> i386,amd64,ia64 successfull, ppc failed
<\sh>  gcc -pipe -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gc -O2 -DUSE_GC=1 -Istage2 -Ilib -I- -c stage2/RealMath.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/RealMath.o
<\sh> cc1: note: obsolete option -I- used, please use -iquote instead
<herve> I guess malone changed a lot last time I used it
<ogra> TheMagus, just ask and see
<herve> which was maybe two month ago
<TheMagus> well, how am I supposed to file them in order for them to be addressed?
<herve> \sh, gcc 4 or 3.4?
<herve> a bug is meant to be addressed, no? :-)
<TheMagus> I filed a bug (469) that hasn't been addressed for months... all that's needed is a re-import of the Debian package
<ogra> ajmitch, btw, did you care for pymad ?
<herve> ho it's more of a human issue than a malone issue
<TheMagus> herve, so what can I do to fix it?
<ogra> become a MOTU ? ;)
<ogra> poke us even harder ? :)
<ogra> or wait :)
* terrex is away: Alimentndome // I'm eating st
<herve> I'm consufre, fix the bug or the package?
<TheMagus> I have a few of those bugs... they're reported in Malone, I also reported them in Debian, they're fixed in Debian, but still not in Breezy
<herve> I can't even find what package it is on the malone page
<TheMagus> ogre, who do I poke? where do I find a stick long enough?
<ogra> terrex, please dont do that
<TheMagus> herve, the package is sl-modem
<herve> seriously, guys
<ogra> TheMagus, you just fond it in here :) but i also saw your mail.. i'll get imported, dont worry... additionally we have bugday every wednesday ...
<herve> malone got a clean interface
<herve> so clean you can't even find the package!
<ogra> s/i'll/it'll
<comadreja> hello all :) nice to be with again
<herve> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1109
<comadreja> \sh, I saw your upload
<herve> tell me I'm not blind and the word sl-modem is not written on this page
<ogra> herve, yes
<TheMagus> ogra, nice
<herve> I'm blind? :-)
<TheMagus> herve, I can see the string "sl-modem" on my page
<ogra> TheMagus, in 1109 ?
<TheMagus> ogra, no, not 1109, 469... I did mention I filed a few bugs, right?
<herve> even so, there's no package information on this page
<ogra> TheMagus, yes, i was wondering why herve searched for sl-modem in there
<\sh> comadreja: good :)
<comadreja> \sh: the other one... is there a problem with it ?
<herve> ogra, I search for a package name
<ogra> gringotts
<TheMagus> herve, 469 is on sl-modem... 1109 is on gringotts...
<ogra> its written there
<TheMagus> ogra, herve, 1177 is on gnucash
<herve> Ubuntu gringotts
<herve> I thought it was some silly name indicating the bug is in ubuntu
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> herve, nope, thas right... gringotts could have the same bug in gentoo or redhat... so this prefix is required
<TheMagus> ogra, another question on Malone... where do my bug reports go? I mean is there a mail sent somewhere or something?
<herve> sure but the column is named "upstream / distro"
<herve> not "distro / package"
<ogra> TheMagus, mail and #ubuntu-bug ... we have a reporting bot :)
<ogra> #ubuntu-bugs sorry
<herve> TheMagus, gringotts is fixed in Debian?
<ogra> herve, bug-upstream == distro bugtracker
<TheMagus> herve, yes it is... the bug in Debian is 316043 (as mentioned in the Malone bug report :-)
<ogra> so upstream for the bug would be redhat/gringotts for example
<TheMagus> ogra, ah, nice to know they aren't totally lost :-) how many bugs are unresolved at the moment?
<ogra> no idea... malone is still not widely used by us... we're starting slowly to do more in there....
<TheMagus> oh, ok, that also explains some things
<ogra> its stabilizin and will be v1.0 very soon..
<TheMagus> I was starting to get really fed up with it, and the apparent inactivity on closing bugs in it
<TheMagus> this means I won't give up
<slomo> \sh: kwave haven't built on amd64 :(
<ogra> but currently we have more important bugs to solve, we have a lot of ongoing transitions that should have been completed a while ago... we're lacking manpower... so the best to get your bugs closed is to help out in here ;)
<herve> gringotts got important fixes in Debian
<herve> we should get the latest package
<ogra> i.e. see topic ;)
<ogra> hmm, malone doesnt show the version...
<TheMagus> ogra, yes... I've seen some mentions of C++ ransitions and stuff on the dev mailing list
<ogra> if its a ubuntuX package it would be covered by the merge stuff
<ogra> TheMagus, yes and we have some 200 open merge bugs that should have been solved on the 21st, X transition to modularization (which causes a lot of pain for us all) and the newest is a complete slang1/2 transition
<TheMagus> ogra, ah, sounds painful indeed...
<ogra> yep
<TheMagus> if BT get their arse into gear and actually turns on ADSL in the area where we live I might try to chip in a bit
<herve> TheMagus, you run breezy?
<ajmitch> ogra: yes, done pymad, just haven't uploaded
<TheMagus> herve, no, not yet... I just can't keep a Breezy system up-to-date over a modem connection
<ogra> ajmitch, ok, thanks a lot :)
<herve> no, nothing
<herve> breezy-changes say we have 1.2.1-4
<herve> but I have 1.2.8+1.2.9pre1-5
<herve> so our version got the fix
<ajmitch> TheMagus: it just takes patience :)
<TheMagus> herve, good... then that Malone bug (1109) can be closed
<TheMagus> ajmitch, I don't have the time... I work full time and do this only weekends and evenings... plus I'm married
<herve> once I get how to close a bug :-)
<\sh> yay...4 patches in a row...that's too much for me today...and kwave failed on amd64
<ajmitch> TheMagus: ah, that is a little harder..
<herve> ajmitch is married too, no? :-)
<ajmitch> herve: pfft, no
<ogra> heh
<herve> hehe
<TheMagus> herve, I guess malone is about as intuitive for bug-closers as it is for bug-reporters ;)
<slomo> \sh: and there isn't a buildlog for kwave...
<TheMagus> ajmitch, yes... I need a faster connection to keep up
<ogra> slomo, its not copied yet... wait some minutes
<\sh> slomo: not now
<\sh> but I don't understand oo2c ppc build
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/oo2c/1.5.9-4ubuntu1/
<\sh> and I hope rezound is building now, after I patched the holy crap out of it
* ajmitch looks at the broken code..
<TheMagus> well, I'm off... thanks ogra and herve... nice to meet you all... hopefully I'll be able to be here a bit more after Wednesday (official cut-over date for ADSL here)
<herve> yoohoo \o/
<ogra> TheMagus, we appreciate every helping hand even if its only on weekends for some hours ;)
<ajmitch> TheMagus: see you round :)
<ogra> yeah
<herve> at least, I think I closed the bug
<ogra> you think ??
<herve> It's marked "fixed", nothing more
<ajmitch> herve: malone is confusing you as well? ;)
<herve> did I tell such a thing? :-)
<\sh> yay...rezound is crap
<TheMagus> ogra, I should be able to do that... no problem... I'll be back here asking for MOTU status ASAP
<tseng> if you are confused by something in malone
<tseng> you need to file abug with the use case
<\sh> yahooo....i finally made it...
<ogra> TheMagus, yay... i'm waiting for you ;)
<tseng> or it will stay broken
<herve> yes, making my way to it
<TheMagus> herve, it shows up as 'fixed', that's good enough for me
<TheMagus> ogra, you live in here?
<ogra> half way, yes...
<ogra> *g*
<TheMagus> :)
<TheMagus> well, see you in here soon again!
<ajmitch> ogra: uploaded pymad
<ajmitch> hopefully I didn't break it too badly ;)
<ogra> ajmitch, we'll see :) close the bug if it works ;)
<ajmitch> works for me(tm)
<ajmitch> I tested the upgrade a couple of times
<herve> ok, my bugs are already reported
<herve> 168, let's give them a rest :-)
<herve> see you around
<slomo> \sh: the kwave-amd64 problem lies upstream i think... there seems to be some assembler stuff in it
<zyga> who was packaging gnomebaker for amd64 recently?
<\sh> slomo: *grrrrr*
<\sh> finally I fixed rezound
<\sh> and reported all patches to debian as well
<\sh> hmm...ppc is also 64bit arch, right?
<slomo> \sh: nope... normal ppc is 32bit but ppc64 also exists
<\sh> so what arch we're building ppc for? 32 or 64?
<slomo> 32
<\sh> grrrr...
<slomo> why?
<comadreja> can a package have two maintainers ? the merged version has two, is that a problem ?
<\sh> slomo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/oo2c/1.5.9-4ubuntu1/oo2c_1.5.9-4ubuntu1_20050724-1250-powerpc-failed.gz
<slomo> \sh: saw that... where is NaN (not a number?!) defined?
<comadreja> slomo NaN is afaik a division by 0
<comadreja> slomo means Not a Number
<slomo> comadreja: yeah but where is it defined? math.h? hmm *grepping*
<\sh> slomo: I think it's something else..because of this -I-
<slomo> \sh: well that will be in the x86 buildlog as well i think...
<\sh> yeah
<\sh>  but I fix this as well
<\sh> so lets check for NaN
<slomo> i've grepped /usr/include and it's defined nowhere there...
<comadreja> afaik it's a compiler thing, not defined anywhere, so it has to be defined in the program itself
<zyga> NaN does not seem like a compiler thing, not i C at least
<\sh> it's inside the source
<\sh> "NaN' for illegal numbers.
<\sh> IF Low.IsNaN(real) THEN COPY("NaN", str); RETURN END;
<zyga> that looks like some very crappy language
<slomo> \sh: hm, and why can't it be found by gcc?
<slomo> \sh: wtf... what's that language? ;)
<zyga> gnu basic ;-) ?
<\sh> slomo: i don't have a clue...but it's only occuring on ppc
<slomo> hm i'll test it later on ppc :)
<\sh> oberon
<\sh> oberon2
<\sh> I like wirth
<slomo> hm
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> i would like to have 2.1.8 in the tree...cause this is maintained...1.5.9 is from 2002 *ugh*
<slomo> is 2.1.8 in debian?
<\sh> no...1.5.9 is latest in debian
<Amaranth> anything depend on it?
<Amaranth> well, i suppose you could have both..
<tseng> it depends on itselfg
<tseng> thats about it
<\sh> hmmm...libooc-xml
<\sh> hmmm...libooc-x11
<\sh> hmmm...libooc-vo
<tseng> im guessing thats the same source
<\sh> no
<slomo> hmm, i'll take the xfce4 stuff... or is anybody already working on it?
<ogra> slomo, crimsun and jani are the xfce4 team...
<ogra> we dont use debians xfce4
<slomo> ah ok... so close these bugs?
<ogra> slomo, nope, but poke _them_ to do that and get the sync done... its UVF and they should already work on it... but i havent seen any sign they do so....
* herve begins to think writing unit tests can be fun
<slomo> ogra: ok
<slomo> crimsun is away over the weekend ;)
<\sh> slomo: i have a patch for amd64
<slomo> \sh: for kwave?
<\sh> jepp
<slomo> cool :)
<\sh> hmmm..
<\sh> applied but this is complaint by amd64
<\sh> *strange*
<\sh> lets revert the patch they applied and check
<ajmitch> looks like I'll be doing all-night coding again :)
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: sad, since its a nice sunday night..hehe
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: yeah, but I need this done by tomorrow morning :)
<ajmitch> s/tomorrow/this/
<ajmitch> :)
<ogra> phew, dholbachs gparted packge get heavy critics in the utnubu ML
<tseng> :/
<ivoks> herve: ping
<herve> yo ivoks
<herve> really nice photographs
<tseng> ogra: is there an archive of that?
<ivoks> thanks
<tseng> ogra: i proabbly have a few things on their list
<ogra> tseng, dunno, i just got my first mail from the list and it was a gparted bashing one .... i havent looked for an archive yet
<tseng> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/utnubu-discuss/
<\sh> ok..doing another upload of kwave
<jsgotangco> ogra: that didnt sound nice at all from the looks of the mail
<ogra> nope
<tseng> man joss is such a tool
<tseng> i think ill avoid reading this for awhile
<zyga> btw why is ubuntu spelled backwards?
<ajmitch> zyga: because it's a debian project to get ubuntu changes back into debian
<jsgotangco> heh utnubu is a debian project to have ubuntu changes to debian
<\sh> holy crap
<\sh> clean: configure *grrrr*
<zyga> heh :)
<zyga> makes sense :)
<zyga> something interesting cought my eye there
<zyga> how fed up is everyone with autotools
<\sh> hmmm....do I get an oscar if I manage to fix the merge list? ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: nah, just copious amounts of beer ;)
<\sh> my hands are paining ,-)
<ogra> \sh, take a break, we _need_ you !
<ogra> (or do some inverstment and get a brain interface)
* ivoks is drunk ;)
<ivoks> ogra: i'm working on backup software
<ogra> yay
<\sh> ogra: well...
<ivoks> i guess it will be over for 1.9.
<ivoks> ok, guys..
<ivoks> see you.. back to the beach
<\sh> ogra: I'm waiting for some packages to compile and get into the archives...I have some which are build-dep on those
<comadreja> \sh may I help you ?
<\sh> but it looks like, that man is beating machine
<ogra> *sigh* i know this situation...
<\sh> comadreja: take whatever you like...put your name in the changelog...and send me the bugs via jabber
<comadreja> \sh but any particular package ?
<comadreja> \sh anyone that would help you ?
<\sh> comadreja: no...any from the merge list which is not in pending state ,-)
<comadreja> \sh which jabber address ?
<\sh> sh at linux-server.org
<\sh> I'm missing my at sign...*grrr*
<bddebian> Morning
<ajmitch> hi bddebian
<comadreja> hello there bddebian
<bddebian> Hello ajmitch, comadreja
* herve offers a @ to \sh
<herve> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya herve
<ajmitch> yay, mono install bug
<\sh> ok..showering time..brb
<ajmitch> tseng: looks like a manpage migrated into mono-utils, without it having the right conflicts, etc
<tseng> ajmitch: yes
<tseng> bug me in a bit
<ajmitch> sure
<tseng> cvs co evolution-sharp -r0.7
<tseng> how do i checkout a tag
<tseng> oh
<ajmitch> same way, iirc
<herve> think too
<tseng> it was -r EVOLUTION_SHARP_0_7
<tseng> buh now that is stupid
<tseng> beagle guys didnt bump configure check on evo sharp
<tseng> but if you build with 0.6 it explodes horribly
<tseng> better.. there is no 0.7 release, you have to pull the tag from cvs
<bddebian> If I change the control file for build-deps I should bump the ubuntuX version right?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> thx ajmitch
<tseng> my beagle is only using 33m atm
<tseng> we'll see if it makes anyones box fall over
<ajmitch> let me try
<ajmitch> I've never had beagle stay up longer than a few minutes due to mem usage
<tseng> eh
<tseng> you need to get evo-sharp from cvs
<tseng> if you have time, thatd be great
<tseng> cvs co -r EVOLUTION_SHARP_0_7 evolution-sharp
<tseng> from gnome cvs
<tseng> then build beagle 0.12
<tseng> its up to 46mb res now
<tseng> 22 shared
<tseng> 16069 brandon   16   0  122m  62m  11m S
<tseng> hm :/
<tseng> but i am running EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1
* ajmitch has to get the build deps first
<tseng> turns off all throttling
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> planning to package evo sharp 0.7?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> ill have to do an epoch or something
<ajmitch> why would you need that?
<tseng> because there is no 0.7 tarball
<tseng> id be rolling my own
<ajmitch> or go for the ugly 0.6.999+0.7
<ajmitch> or 0.7~1
<tseng> yes
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> either way avoids the epoch
<tseng> is epoch bad?
<ajmitch> it's permanent
<tseng> oh.
<ajmitch> so you carry it round with you for the life of the package
<tseng> ill take the first them
<ogra> tseng, epoch is the worst you can do
<tseng> 0.6.99+0.7
<tseng> i was thinking 0.6.99_epoch
<tseng> or something like that
<tseng> +0.7 makes sense
<ajmitch> ah
<tseng> oh you guys mean epoch-as-version
<ajmitch> epoch is like 1:version
<ogra> yep
<tseng> i was going to tack it on the end
<tseng> heh
<ajmitch> that's not so bad then
<tseng> +0.7 is cleaner
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> though still not very clean
<ajmitch> but it's what you commonly see
<ajmitch> for things like 2.0alpha
<tseng> well im pretty happy with beagle 0.12
<tseng> ill package today and see what amd64 guys have to say
<tseng> ogra: i think/hope ill get an amd64 from the laptop program
<ajmitch> great
<ogra> tseng, did you het mail from claire ?
* ajmitch has been looking at buying one for awhile
<ogra> s/het/get
<tseng> ogra: the email wasnt clear, but thats why im on it
<ogra> tseng, great... i didnt... :/
<tseng> hm
* \sh neither :(
<ogra> they know how busy i am :)
<tseng> it does say "community members" :P
* ajmitch was never on the laptop team list
<tseng> not "canonical dudes"
<ajmitch> ah well
* \sh is no canon food dude ,-)
* tseng is community member #0
* ajmitch is just a lazy bum
<bddebian> amen
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> quiet you
<tseng> im not sure how to return this to claire, i have no printer/fax
<\sh> actually...are there 3ghz laptops? ,-)
<jsgotangco> ogra: im surprised
<tseng> i wonder if she can take a gpg clearsign
<bddebian> \sh: Did you happen to see my "notes" last night?
<jsgotangco> yeah i dont have a printer either
<\sh> tseng: snail mail
<tseng> \sh: i could fax it before that
<jsgotangco> i should buy one of those multifunction printers
<\sh> bddebian: "notes"? which one
<ogra> jsgotangco, i wouldnt have th etime... once i have istallable edubuntu CDs you wont see me anymore bcause i have to test and tweak all the time
<tseng> if i bought a printer i could fax it at office max
<\sh> bddebian: I don't have a backlog of IRC
<bddebian> \sh: Ahhh
<tseng> bye ogra :(
<jsgotangco> lol
<bddebian> \sh: I wondered if you could look at the octave diff I put up on the bug?
<ogra> tseng, it wont be _this_ bad... but i'll be heavily busy
<ajmitch> ogra: we'll  miss you
<ogra> heh
<ajmitch> by then, hopefully dholbach will be around to lead the MOTUs
<\sh> bddebian: will do...let me finish the asc upload..takes a while....442kbit/s upstream + 9 MB source == slow like hell
<ajmitch> if \sh doesn't take up that role ;)
<ogra> i'll be back !
<bddebian> \sh: No rush, thanks
<\sh> ajmitch: no ways
<bddebian> Later ogra
<ajmitch> \sh: heh, why not?
<ogra> \sh, ?? not ??
<\sh> it's enough for me to have my job + night duties + packaging and fixing stuff
<tseng> ajmitch: i still have memory free
<ogra> \sh, we already planned 6h/day for you ...
<tseng> ajmitch: a whoping 11mb :)
<ogra> :)
<\sh> we can talk about it in 1 1/2 years time, when I need to search a new job
<ajmitch> tseng: great
<ogra> \sh, nah, volunteering 6h/day indeed...
<\sh> ogra: who is we, and why that? ,-)
<ajmitch> ogra: 6h/day isn't much :)
<ogra> ajmitch, lets raise it to 10h ?
<ajmitch> be nice, 8 will do
<\sh> u guys r crazy
<\sh> when should I have sex?
<ogra> ok, 8.5 ....
<tseng> make it quick
<tseng> and youll be fine.
<ogra> lol
<jsgotangco> man my wife is playing around with google earth and im green with envy at the moment....
<tseng> the little bit i saw of google earth didnt look that useful
<\sh> what does this mean? universe/sound/rezound_1: Not-For-Us [optional:] 
<jsgotangco> tseng: lots of eye candy though
<tseng> yes
<tseng> bbl
<jsgotangco> i can even see our house in chicago..
<bddebian> OK darnit.  packagesearch build-deps libdebtags1-dev (>= 1.0.3) and as far as I can tell we only have libdebtags-dev 0.9.9
<bddebian> Should I try it with just libdebtags-dev 0.9.9?
<slomo> bddebian: look at what have changed between the versions and try if it builds ;)
<jsgotangco> *yawn* good night folks
<ajmitch> night jerome
<ajmitch> hmm, nearly 4am here :)
<bddebian> slomo: It depends libdebtags1-dev and we don't have it
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: you should sleep hehe
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I'll sleep after work today - I think I'll leave at about lunchtime or so :)
<slomo> bddebian: try with libdebtags-dev ;)
<jsgotangco> alright :)
<ajmitch> slomo: it probably won't work
<slomo> jamessan: maybe
<bddebian> Nope, it pukes.. :'-(
<ajmitch> hi Arrogance
<bddebian> So what should I mark the bug as "upstream" ??
<Arrogance> hi aj
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:comadreja] : ubuntu-meeting
<tseng> uh
<comadreja> what ?
<tseng> sigh
<ajmitch> bddebian: you could always just ask that we have libdebtags1-dev in breezy :)
<comadreja> sorry, do I have privileges for that ?!
<ajmitch> comadreja: yes...
<comadreja> damn
<bddebian> ajmitch: Aye fair enough but shouldn't I tag the bug for now?
<ajmitch> if someone has what the topic used to be, please restore it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:slomo] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade
<comadreja> does anyone have the old topic
<tseng> good job slomo
<ajmitch> thanks slomo
<comadreja> thanks :D
<tseng> :)
<bddebian> slomo is my hero again!! :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, write something, whatever you need..
<slomo> tseng: there's a new cowbell release ;) i'm packaging it atm :)
<tseng> slomo: rock on!
<tseng> slomo: he fixed my bug
<tseng> or feature request rather
<tseng> im using cvs
<tseng> s/cvs/svn
<\sh> if you have not enough work...come get some ,-)
* \sh bangs his head 
<ajmitch> \sh: can I defer it a day? :)
<ajmitch> I've got to get this work done in the next ~5 hours ;)
<ajmitch> and irc is far too distracting
<\sh> ajmitch: I'm cxx trans some libs which r missing *grrr*
<ajmitch> \sh: ?
<\sh> some libs are not finished by the cxx trans
<bddebian> Gotta run for a bit
<ajmitch> \sh: fine, I'll note those that are just very broken
<slomo> tseng: it's uploaded on revu
<\sh> ajmitch: check ace ,-)
<ajmitch> like libcrypto++, evil thing that it is
<ajmitch> btw your wine upgrade broke my games ;)
<tseng> ogra: are we allowed to upload NEW packages to universe
<ajmitch> wb ogra
<\sh> ajmitch: good ,-)
<ajmitch> pff :P
<\sh> ajmitch: actually it's not newed anymore ,-)
<ajmitch> ?
<\sh> ajmitch: the binaries were newed :( only god knows why
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> and I got the new package in an upgrade
<ajmitch> and now diablo 2 complains about directx
<\sh> ajmitch: test them
<\sh> those are scotties packages from winehq
<ajmitch> I know
<\sh> btw..he never replied to my mail
<\sh> :(
<tseng> hm i wonder if starcraft plays nicely full screen
<\sh> so I have those packages now on my ass
<tseng> i tired it a few years ago and it played slowly, and only allowed a very small window
<ajmitch> it used to play nicely
<ajmitch> I played it recently in a window
<ajmitch> not as fun as diablo 2 though
<ajmitch> evil broken source
* ajmitch hacks some more
<tseng> anyone tried halflife on wine?
<slomo> tseng: yes, I've tried it years ago ;) wasn't much fun but it worked...
<tseng> too bad all my cds are at my parents house
<tseng> holy crap, \sh is a madman
<tseng> dholbach jr.
<\sh> what
<tseng> you are uploading like crazy :)
<\sh> crap
<tseng> no, its good
<\sh> only getting rid of this old crap ,-)
<ajmitch> yeah, my gmail account is straining under the load
<\sh> and my laptop was burning this morning and afternoon
<\sh> 3 to 4 pbuilder parallel
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> insane
<\sh> hmmm...openvrml 0.14.3 is obsolete
<\sh> 0.15.9 maintained
<ajmitch> isn't vrml obsolete? :)
<\sh> well..not for the frozenapps list
<\sh> *grrr*
<\sh> why did I ask infinity
<\sh> ogra: how do i go with it? It looks like that openvrml needs a new version :(
<\sh> 0.14.3 is not maintained anymore from upstream
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> mozilla-plugin development..which package?
<ajmitch> firefox-dev ?
<\sh> no...mozilla-dev
<\sh> I hope...;)
<\sh> ok...let it build..need some food
<ajmitch> not sure if we're using mozilla-dev for anything, or moving everything to firefox
<tseng> ive moved all my stuff to firefox-dev
<tseng> rdepends on mozilla might be a good indicator?
<ogra> tseng, rather NEW then new upstream versions of existing packages ;)
<\sh> I'll try it first with mozilla and then firefox
<ogra> \sh, ask for a sync, ok with me to overrid UVF for that
<\sh> ogra: no sync..debian is just old
<ogra> hmm...
<ogra> \sh, its a merger ?
<\sh> and their r no gcc4 patches at upstream for 0.14.3
<\sh> ogra: cxx
<\sh> trans
<\sh> and that was the reason noone took it ,-)
<\sh> and Ihave the crap again on my ****
<ogra> what is planned in debian ? any bugreports there etc.. ?
<ogra> (probably doko can tell)
<\sh> no
<\sh> nothing...i checked...and upstream is refering to new releases
<ogra> oki
<\sh> i need to get the build-deps straight
<\sh> woah...build-deps correct...building now
<\sh> damn
<\sh> hey DanielN
<DanielN> \sh, hey! glad to be back again :)
<bddebian> \sh: Hey, I have to get back to painting but any chance you had a sec to look at octave yet?
<\sh> bddebian: I'm just fcking the openvrml package here...it take ages
<\sh> 26388 root      18   0  424m 417m 3844 R 64.2 82.7   1:54.25 cc1plus
<bddebian> \sh: OK, np, thanks
<\sh> bddebian: when this is built i will check it...believe me...
<bddebian> No worries, I know you're busy
<bddebian> bbiab
<\sh> i want to crack the 50 upload mark..today ,-)
<\sh> any motu awake who can upload? ;)
<ajmitch> awake, just..
<\sh> damn...where is nsISupports.idl
<\sh> now I need a chroot *grrr*
<DanielN> :)
<\sh> now I know why nobody wanted to take openvrml
<ogra> guys mpathy likes to care for some ruby stuff... in motu world
<mpathy> hi there.. I "repaired" a ubuntu-package where shall I upload it?
<mpathy> hey WAIT.. i am a newbie ;)
<tseng> revu
<tseng> see the topic
<ogra> mpathy, this doesnt stay like this for long if you hang around here
<Mez> mpathy, be warned it cna take a good long time for it to go through REVU (unless you submit close to a review day)
<Lathiat> tseng: how did the RoR showing-off go? :)
<tseng> Lathiat: hm well
<tseng> Lathiat: we were going to make a webapp for doing firewall changes
<tseng> Lathiat: but the higher-ups have cold feet
<tseng> it would be a form to request src-> dest ip ranges and ports
<tseng> infosec could approve each
<mpathy> oh.. okay.. its only a small change..
<tseng> and then it would spit out a Cisco PIX config
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> where do you find the shlibs thing?
<Mez> file?
<Mez> cause for some reason, i'm getting somting output a dependency on phpapi-20020918-zts
<Mez> which doesnt exist
<\sh> damn more damn damage
<tseng> slomo: link to your latest cowbell please?
<\sh> grmpf...i have to fix configure.ac
<\sh> and I'm a complete autoconf noob
<tseng> slomo: oh.. we need more reviewers I guess.
<mpathy> ogra: okay I'll have a look at these documentations.. then I start with this MOTU thing but slooow :)
<siretart> mpathy: if your fixes are rather small, consider prividing debdiffs, since for small changes, they are more easy to review
<SloMoSnail> tseng: please don't vote for this version ;) it works but the copyright stuff has to be fixed
<SloMoSnail> tseng: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=170
<mpathy> siretart: debdiffs? huh? as I said, i am a newbie.. but I trieng to read me through this things.. :)
<siretart> mpathy: ah, ok, sorry then ;)
<siretart> mpathy: do you know what a debian sourcepackage is? and  understand what's this .dsc file about?
<Mez> siretart, please pull http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=165 from revu
<mpathy> siretart: 1. yes 2. dont know :)
<Mez> (for now)
<tseng> SloMoSnail: yeah it can wait
<siretart> Mez: you want php-clamav archived or nuked? please make a comment in future
<SloMoSnail> tseng: i've already mailed upstream for clarification... and i'll upload the package tomorrow to svn when i've access
<tseng> SloMoSnail: awesome
<tseng> to svn?
<siretart> mpathy: if you do a "dpkg-buildpackage", then you'll gett some shiny .dsc file in '..'
<siretart> mpathy: now try 'debdiff origpackage.dsc modifiedpackage.dsc'
<Mez> siretart: well, I'm confused - it depends on PHP with zts, and refers to a package that isnt in debian or ubuntu, and nether seems to install any zts build of php
<SloMoSnail> tseng: this debian mono svn thing... meebey suggested to upload the package there
<tseng> ohh
<tseng> that is awesome
<siretart> Mez: so you want it nuked, yes? please provide such information directly to revu
<tseng> yes its much better that way
<Mez> siretart, done
<SloMoSnail> tseng: btw... you wanted to talk with me regarding gstreamer-plugins-multiverse :)
<tseng> SloMoSnail: yes!
<tseng> now where did i put it
<mpathy> siretart: okay i will try that.. hope to send my patch for 'alexandria' next weekend!
<mpathy> or debdiff..
<mpathy> whatever it is called :)
<siretart> mpathy: cool!
<tseng> SloMoSnail: http://tseng2.ath.cx/~brandon/gst-plugins/
<tseng> SloMoSnail: wanna see what you can do with this?
<tseng> SloMoSnail: its a work in progress, could add lame and some other goodies
<SloMoSnail> tseng: thanks, i'll look at it :) when i change something where shall i send the changes?
<tseng> SloMoSnail: revu
<tseng> for checkin hopefully :)
<SloMoSnail> ok :)
<Lathiat> tseng: sweet
<herve> re
<tseng> Lathiat: oh, i did a rails app at home though
<\sh> building again and again and again...
<\sh> listenin to shermann "Master Of Patches"
<SloMoSnail> tseng: you simply took the gstreamer-plugins package and changed some stuff? in the rules there's so much stuff we don't need...
<tseng> SloMoSnail: yep
<siretart> \sh: lol
<tseng> SloMoSnail: its a pretty quick-n-dirty hack
<tseng> Lathiat: http://tseng2.ath.cx:3000/admin
<tseng> Lathiat: i spent an hour or two on this and the rails pdf
<SloMoSnail> tseng: would it be ok to rewrite the package from scratch? i think i can create a rules with <100 lines ;)
<tseng> SloMoSnail: sure.
<\sh> siretart: no fun anymore...this source eats up my mem just like a lion on mad cow desease
<tseng> SloMoSnail: its all yours if you'll take it
<SloMoSnail> tseng: fine :) but it can take some time...
<\sh> start to swap...now
<tseng> SloMoSnail: no problem
<\sh> 24333 shermann  18   0  410m 367m 3004 D 27.5 72.9   0:35.92 cc1plus
<\sh> and increasing
* \sh thinks about switching from caffeine to aspirin...
* SloMoSnail throws a few aspirin to \sh :)
<tseng> can someone say something in utf8?
<\sh> no
<tseng> trying to make screen+irssi work
<SloMoSnail> tseng: 
<\sh> i don't have any umlauts
<tseng> SloMoSnail: erm, i want to get irssi to print utf8 instead of garbage. you know
<herve> caf
<SloMoSnail> tseng: ah ok... so how can i help other than giving you a few utf8 characters? ;)
<tseng> that would be perfect
<tseng> i have us keyboard
<herve> no compose key?
<SloMoSnail> tseng:  <--- these are utf8 characters... and you can get some with altgr+6 for example... the not-symbol
<tseng> altgr?
<herve> slomo, us keyboard :-)
<tseng> thos came as ?
<SloMoSnail> hmm, \sh how is this key called on us keyboards? ;)
<tseng> irssi must be wrong
<herve> tseng, so irsii doesn't get it
<tseng> yes
<tseng> i fixed screen already
<ajmitch> irssi is displaying the accents here
<\sh> rebuilding again
<\sh> removing all mozilla-plugin crap
<ajmitch> sounds like \sh is having fun
<\sh> bloody rest of the cxx trans...and this lib is getting me crazy
<\sh> making even
<\sh> increasing caffeine level
<\sh> i thought my 4 patches for rezound this morning were enough...
<\sh> start swaping now
<tseng> i am now utf-8 enabled.
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> I screwed now everything
<\sh> just try again 0.14.3
<herve> can you read caf?
<tseng> herve: yes.
<herve> welcome to utf8 land then :-)
<tseng> thanks.
* schweeb sets tseng's utf-8 on fire
<tseng> also moved screen to a more convenient server
<tseng> schweeb: holy crap its you
<schweeb> indeed
<\sh> if this is going to work now...I will upload this piece of crap and start smoking weed again
<schweeb> o_O
<\sh> 0.15.9 is broken like hell..and 0.14.3 is not better
<herve> what package?
<\sh> openvrml
<\sh> the last bit of cxx trans
<\sh> so infinity is happy
<\sh> and I have peace
<\sh> no
<\sh> man
<\sh> dudes
<\sh> I finally made it
<\sh> woooo
<\sh> bloody hell...I fixed it
<tseng> \sh++
<\sh> ok...one last bit of crap in rules...missing c2
<SloMoSnail> \sh: congratulations :) bddebian has to give you the hero of the day status ;)
<\sh> last rebuilding of openvrml...
<herve> \sh, I'll buy you a beer if we meet some day
<herve> s/if/when :-)
<siretart> \sh: rock!
<\sh> *phew* I'm finished now
<\sh> I didn't drink any alcohol...but my head is spinning
<comadreja> hey congrats \sh
<SloMoSnail> \sh: i know that feeling... was coding some java stuff this afternoon ;)
<\sh> SloMoSnail: eeek
<\sh> .oO(would ogra say now)
<SloMoSnail> does he like java as much as i do? ;)
<\sh> well...I think he loves java *eg*
<tseng> :)
<tseng> i do alot of tcl at work
<tseng> i work on other peoples very bad tcl
<tseng> i dont want any of your complaining about java :P
* ajmitch codes php for a living :P
<tseng> i do that too
<ajmitch> almost as bad as VB
<tseng> but i threw the old php out the window
<tseng> and started fresh
<ajmitch> good move
<tseng> i want to move to rails
<tseng> have to convince my boss
<\sh> java is the real hackers language...just like .net crap *rotfl*
<tseng> ajmitch: sudo pbuilder build evolution-sharp-0.6.99+0.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<tseng> gross
<comadreja> I like C++
<\sh> burn buildd burn
<tseng> i do like tcl, when its not horribly obfusticated and poor
<comadreja> if tseng can forgive me... I hate tcl
<comadreja> :)
<tseng> what about it?
<tseng> everyone seems to hate it
<tseng> i just hate the coder behind me
<comadreja> the syntax, is not intuitive
<tseng> i write it in sort of C style
<tseng> foreach host $hosts {
<tseng> ...
<tseng> }
<comadreja> I like that seems perl :) what do you think about perl ?
<tseng> it is kind of odd when you reference variables w/ w/o $
<tseng> most perl ive seen is pretty obfusticated
<tseng> if i had to write it I would probably be a little more explicit and clean C style
<tseng> might not be so bad
<comadreja> it's quite ok, I like it. I'd like to learn more python, I love OOP
<comadreja> it's gotta be really cool
<tseng> hm i dont like the indenting logic bit
<tseng> i like my {}
<tseng> with proper indenting of course
<comadreja> that's true
<comadreja> spaces or tabs ? :D
<tseng> tabs
<siretart> are there tcl/gtk2 bindings? ;)
<SloMoSnail> tseng: when you've done some python code you will like the indenting stuff ;)
<tseng> tabstop=4
<comadreja> I use tabstop=2
<tseng> SloMoSnail: ill learn python exactly when i have to
<tseng> siretart: yes
<SloMoSnail> tseng: btw... did you have a look at nemerle? what's your opinion regarding that language? :)
<tseng> SloMoSnail: i have not
<tseng> SloMoSnail: but boo seems pretty slick
<tseng> im not that much of an OO guy, though
<tseng> hm oh. nemerle is like proceedural c#?
<\sh> ok...last lib I can do for today...yehia
<SloMoSnail> tseng: nope... it's really weird ;) you can code exactly like in c# (ok, syntax is a bit different) and you can code some pieces functional ;)
<herve> you can do functional with python too
<SloMoSnail> herve: please show me some examples :)
<herve> map, apply, filter, list comphrensions, generator expressions, iterators, collections...
<herve> of course it's not a dedicated functional language
<siretart> lambda
<herve> lambda too
<Amaranth> map, filter, and lambda are getting the ax in Python 3
<Amaranth> probably apply too
<SloMoSnail> the ax?
<Amaranth> will no longer exist
<Amaranth> being removed from the language
<herve> they get faster and more memory efficient replacements
<SloMoSnail> ah ok...
<Amaranth> because they're annoying
<herve> iterators and generators are powerful but simple concepts
<Amaranth> http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=98196
<Amaranth> ah, iterators and generators rock
<Amaranth> filter(), reduce(), map(), etc just confuse
<herve> I never remember the syntax :-)
<herve> Amaranth, Python 3 != Python 3000
<Amaranth> whatever
<Amaranth> it's wishlist thing
<Amaranth> but they'll be cut ASAP, i'm sure of that :)
<herve> sure thing
<Amaranth> some of these things are already happening or have happened
<Amaranth> in PEP3000, i mean
<Amaranth> "Remove distinction between int and long types"
<herve> yes, Python 3000 are all the ideas for the future of Python
<herve> not all make it
<Amaranth> I'm aware.
<Amaranth> Pretty sure reduce, map, filter, and lambda are all toast though. :)
<herve> I won't miss them
<Amaranth> Not many will.
<\sh> does anybody have a clue about yehia?
<Amaranth> A lispy guy I know was bragging to me about how all languages were moving to lisp, even my "precious Python". I showed that to him, he now hates Python religiously.
<tseng> here comes a new beagle
<tseng> hm no excitement
<tseng> i want to hear from you amd64 guys, thumbs up / thumbs down
<SloMoSnail> tseng: hehe, i don't use beagle as i always know where my stuff is :)
* bddebian puts \sh "Hero of the Day" plaque on his wall
<tseng> that song sucked
<bddebian> Metallica r0x j00 d00d
<tseng> they did
<bddebian> Heh
<tseng> in 1984
<tseng> not in 1994
<SloMoSnail> tseng: yes... long long time ago ;)
<tseng> i still have and justice for all, ride the lightning, master of puppets
<\sh> bddebian: for what?
<tseng> the good stuffs
<bddebian> \sh: I dunno, that's what SloMoSnail said :-)
<\sh> gnarf
<bddebian> tseng: Yeah, Fade To Black rocked
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: for openvrml
<tseng> i can play most of that song
<bddebian> Nice
<tseng> the hetfield bits
<tseng> its really fun
<bddebian> \sh: Any time to look at octave yet?
<\sh> bddebian: hahahaa...
<bddebian> What happed to libsigc++ did someone upload it?
<\sh> just now
<\sh> i should have...
<\sh> i'm not sure
<\sh> too many uploads
<bddebian> Heh
<\sh> Accepted libsigc++ 1.0.4-9ubuntu1 (source)
<\sh> * Resynchronise with Debian. * Sponsord for Barry DeFreese (Closes: Ubuntu #12482)
<\sh> yes
<bddebian> Hmm
* bddebian ++ ;-P
<\sh> working on yehia right now...to get this cxx stuff from his ass
<\sh> downloading octave2.1
<bddebian> \sh: Anything I can do to help on the cxx stuff?  (Not that I know C++)
<\sh> no.I'm just finished now
<bddebian> Oh OK, sorry
<bddebian> Sheesh, I think peacock needs just a few more build-deps
<bddebian> If the only thing missing from a Dropped Debian patch is an updated standards version, is it worth a diff?
<\sh> bddebian: I'm just uploading octave...please check the buildlogs
<\sh> damn
<\sh> bddebian: please check your inbox for a mail from katie pls
<bddebian> \sh: Nothing yet
<\sh> bddebian: will come..or is your mail not whitelisted?
<bddebian> I don't know about "katie" but I have been getting mails from bugzilla
<tseng> katie is the ubuntu upload manager
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> How would I be in there?  Just from being the bugzilla contact?
<bddebian> Or from the changelog?
<bddebian> \sh: BTW, did you test it to make sure I didn't fsck it up? ;-)
<bddebian> tseng: Is my noise ratio too high again?
<tseng> no
<tseng> its quickly decreasing :)
<tseng> welcome aboard
<bddebian> OK thanks.  Let me know if I get to loud again.  (Seriously)
<ajmitch> if you don't know if your address is whitelisted, then it most likely isn't
<tseng> someone uploaded it for him i thought
<tseng> like you used to do to my sources
<tseng> pre-keysigning
<bddebian> ajmitch: I've heard of blacklisted and rbl but wtf is whitelisted?
<tseng> bddebian: no one can upload to ubuntu until you are whitelisted
<tseng> bddebian: opposite of blacklist
<bddebian> Oh, I'm not uploading.  I'm just one of your slaves :-)
<tseng> yes.
<\sh> error: invalid use of void expression
<\sh> argl
<\sh> what was the fix for it...*think*
<herve> night all
<tseng> \sh: hitting the author with K&R?
<\sh> tseng: the author is crap...last mail from 2004
<\sh> one
<tseng> heh
* tseng dinner
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: are you searching for some work? :) i need a wavpack package but i even can't compile it by hand as the sources seem to be broken ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Is it on the buglist?
<SloMoSnail> nope... there is currently no package
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> what is the best fix for invalid use of void expression?
<SloMoSnail> \sh: depends on the actual code ;) paste it somewhere
<bddebian> Well what good is that then?  Aren't we supposed to be concentrating on MOTUToMerge? :-)
<bddebian> \sh: int ;-P
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: i'm currently working on gstreamer-plugins-multiverse... and a wavpack plugin would be nice ;) but i've solved the problem :)
<\sh> void erase(iterator it) { G_Node<T>(g_node_unlink(it.node)); }
<\sh>     void erase(iterator start, iterator end) {
<\sh>       for (iterator it = start; it != end; ++it)
<\sh>         G_Node<T>(g_node_unlink(it.node));
<\sh>     }
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: tomorrow i'll work further on MOTUToMerge
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: Then what do you need me for? :-)
<\sh> doesn't matter...
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: hmm... don't know ;) do you want to package it? :)
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: I thought you said you just fixed it?
* bddebian is lost again
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: yes it compiles now... but there currently is no package so i have to create one ;)
<bddebian> Ahhh
<\sh> so if somebody wants some fun tonight: apt-get source yehia...rename it and compile .) infos about cxx transition is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: I'm not sure if I am the person to package something from source or not. :-)
<\sh> ok...time for me to hit my bed
<\sh> for today it's enough
<SloMo_> gn8 \sh :)
<bddebian> \sh: Good work man. :-)  And gnight
<bddebian> Oh, and thanks!
<\sh> bddebian: octave2.1 uploaded
<\sh> check the buildlogs for any problems...
<bddebian> \sh: Awesome, thanks
* bddebian doesn't know how to check buildlogs for Ubuntu but will find out
<\sh> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/
<\sh> and check for octave2.1 ;)
<bddebian> Ahh, thanks again :-)
<\sh> if it's "success" and "green", for all archs: everything is ok...if one or many are red...fix
<bddebian> :'-(
<\sh> what?
<bddebian> Just kidding around. Ignore me and go to bed. :-)
<\sh> just closed another bug
<\sh> ok...g'night everybody...cu tomorrow
<SloMo_> bddebian: you only learn by trying ;)
<bddebian> SloMo_: Amen :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, did \sh upload slmon too?
<bddebian> SloMo_: I think you need a few more nick aliases ;-)
<Amaranth> yay for trolls
<Amaranth> "Please quit being such a traitor. The whole Linux community can live w/o these apps you just mentioned."
<bddebian> Who's a troll?
<Amaranth> when i was talking about why mono was good
<Amaranth> oh, some guide on the forums who thinks M$ must die!!!!111one!!
<Amaranth> omg
<Amaranth> :P
<bddebian> Ah, just punch them in the throat :-)
<Amaranth> err, guy
<Amaranth> i can't talk
<Amaranth> type
<Amaranth> fuck
<bddebian> Amaranth: Such language. :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-30
<Unfrgiven> good morning all
<tseng> hi Unfrgiven
<tseng> can you please do me a favor
<Unfrgiven> tseng: yeah sure
<ajmitch> hi Unfrgiven
<tseng> find the BreezyGoals page and update status for devdocs
<SloMo_> tseng: can you look at my wavpack upload in revu? ;) this will give us a gstreamer plugin for wavpack
<Unfrgiven> tseng: will do :)
<tseng> ive been getting nags about it
<tseng> thanks :)
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: gday
<tseng> SloMo_: ok
<bddebian> Hello Unfrgiven
<Unfrgiven> ive had a busy couple of weeks... first i was at auckland, then off to brisbane for a friend's wedding and then was quite sick for like a week and a half
<tseng> SloMo_: reason you are patching ac?
<tseng> SloMo_: had to retool?
<Amaranth> I hate users.
<SloMo_> tseng: yes... otherwise i have to call autoreconf in rules ;)
<bddebian> Amaranth: Don't we all? :-)
<bddebian> Which of course mean I hate myself :-)
<tseng> SloMo_: yeah its a contained patch. not bad if you had to do it :)
<Amaranth> "w32codecs isn't illegal! WINE is copying DLLs from Windows! w32codecs is needed, don't tell us we can't talk about it! don't diss ubuntuguide if you don't have a replacement that does the same thing!"
<tseng> SloMo_: did you build in pbuilder? the build deps look a bit slim
<SloMo_> tseng: but this is something for universe i think... licence is bsd-style
<SloMo_> tseng: yes it built in breezy pbuilder
<tseng> yep, definately universe
<tseng> k
<bddebian> Amaranth: Take a break from #ubuntu ;-)
<SloMo_> tseng: can we have the gst plugin in gst-plugins-multiverse or is it a case for the normal gst-plugins package?
<Amaranth> bddebian: I'm supposed to be running the channel. :)
<bddebian> Oh well that wouldnt be good then :-)
<tseng> SloMo_: it can be in in the multiverse one isnt bad
* Amaranth needs to get a CC decision on whether or not discussion of w32codecs should be allowed.
<tseng> SloMo_: we need multiverse for the other ones.. faad and faac
<tseng> and lame
<SloMo_> yes i know... and a -universe package seems overkill just for one plugin ;)
<tseng> it would be silly to break off and do a universe one too i think
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> you are tapped into my brain
<tseng> packaging looks pretty clean
<crimsun> Amaranth: it usually helps if you deop yourself. Then people don't pound you with questions.
<Amaranth> crimsun: The second I do they act like children. :/
<crimsun> and don't forget that tritium and I are also present if things get out of hand
<tseng> anyone who is still in #ubuntu is a champion
<bddebian> Heh
<SloMo_> tseng: why? ;)
<tseng> becauses its loaded full of clue resistant people
* bddebian should be there for NuN but has been busy with MOTUToMerge.. :-(
<tseng> wth is my login
<tseng> crap
<bddebian> Damn, 3 shy of 15 packages goal..
<tseng> siretart: ping?
<tseng> i guess im not commenting on that today
<tseng> oh there it is
<tseng> rock out
<SloMo_> tseng: you've uploaded pitfdll? is this usefull for something without w32codecs?
<tseng> done and done
<tseng> SloMo_: yes, and no
<tseng> seb really wanted it
<tseng> and it doesnt directly depend on w32codecs
<SloMo_> hmm
<tseng> its just a loader :)
<tseng> in the future, fluendo is seeking to legally lisence codecs
<tseng> to end users
<tseng> like mp3 and dvd especially
<tseng> on top of gstreamer
<SloMo_> hmm... but this wouldn't allow us to distribute them
<tseng> not in the current system
<tseng> but we would definately look at being a distribution channel for them
<tseng> somehow
<tseng> we talked about this at UDU, but its still somewhere off in the future
<tseng> we will see :)
<SloMo_> yes... and it would be easier for everybody to use pitfdll this way... now one just has to copy the dlls somewhere and everything works
<tseng> i would totally pay for good unencumbered dvd support etc
<tseng> and support fluendo
<SloMo_> yeah that would be fine... even if i don't like the laws which render libdvdcss illegal ;)
<tseng> even better if they manage great support for wmv/rma
<tseng> and quicktime
<tseng> w/o all this encumbered, horribly hackish stuff
<SloMo_> yeah... but do you think ms will licence wmv/wma to them?
<tseng> just plug into my gstreamer :)
<tseng> if they come up with the cash i dont see why not
<tseng> they are on a big push to lisence to portable music players
<tseng> why not linux
<ajmitch> it might not fit well with their drm plans
<tseng> eh the plugin can support the drm
<SloMo_> and might not fit well with their windows world domination plans ;)
<tseng> i support drm decoders much more than buying drm music
<tseng> there is alot of content out there in wmv
<tseng> hm oops
<tseng> should have put Arch: in pitfdll to i386 only
<tseng> it has wine libs
<SloMo_> hehe
* tseng wonders what happened to evolution-sharp build
<tseng> buildd not up to date or something
<bddebian> When to buildds run?
<tseng> wanna-build looks for new packages every 5 minutes iirc
<tseng> and sends them to the next open buildd
<tseng> we have an insane ammount of buildd processing power so it usually doesnt take long
<bddebian> Hmm, I should check on octave then
<bddebian> Uhm there ain't much on http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/
<tseng> oh so thats where that is
<tseng> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/  is the "real deal"
<bddebian> Does *-successful.gz mean I'm golden?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> nice work
<bddebian> kick ass. Thanks tseng
<tseng> np
<ajmitch> bddebian: got licq working?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nope, that's YOUR job :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: j/k.  I don't know exactly how you fixed the kde-gui thing that gets generated??
<ajmitch> simple, the patch gets applied before qt-gui is copied to kde-gui
<ajmitch> I'll see if I have the patch up..
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.dhis.org/debuild/tmp/licq-1.3.0/debian/patches/45_licq-gcc40-ftbfs.dpatch
<bddebian> Hmm, how is that different than mine after ripping out the kde-gui part? :'-(
<ajmitch> mine applied cleanly
<ajmitch> make sure you start with fresh source, use dpatch-edit-patch
<ajmitch> and add it to 00list
<ajmitch> and it works
<bddebian> I hate you. ;-P
<lamont> bddebian: <bddebian> Does *-successful.gz mean I'm golden?
<lamont> no
<lamont> it means you're probably golden
<lamont> if debian/rules or your makefile ignores errors, well.....
<bddebian> Doh
<tseng> lamont, the bubble-buster
<bddebian> Well it isn't exaclty "MY" makefiles :-)
<bddebian> lamont: So how do I check if it really worked?
<lamont> bddebian: you read the log file and make sure it did what you wanted it to do.
<lamont> or you cross your fingers and hope that it's not a crackful makefile
<bddebian> Heh.  OK, thx
<bddebian> Anyone have an idea on this one:  "make: execvp: ./configure: Permission denied" in a pbuilder?
<\sh> morning
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<bddebian> \sh: Got a clue on that error above you?
<\sh> what error? what clue? I just got up after 4 hours of sleep
<bddebian> Oh, nm :-)
<\sh> come on tell me .)
<bddebian> Anyone have an idea on this one:  "make: execvp: ./configure: Permission denied" in a pbuilder?
<bddebian> I get that building oroborus
<\sh> hmmmm
<\sh> u tried chmod 755?
<bddebian> And what is this about renaming yehia prior to building?
<\sh> the libs must be renamed accordingly to the cxx transition rules
<bddebian> Ohh, sorry I though you meant the package itself :-)
<\sh> bddebian: yes that it is the fact ,-)
<Burgundavia> tseng, thanks for fixing blam
<tseng> Burgundavia: np
<bddebian> Boy, how fscking weak am I.. :-(
<\sh> bddebian: if the buildd is saying: package X is compiled very successfull, why don't u close the bug in bzilla? ,-)
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/octave2.1/2.1.71-2ubuntu2/
<bddebian> \sh: Can I close bugs?
<\sh> u rock
<\sh> bddebian: can't you? didn't u have editbug rights? you should close them as well...
<\sh> anyways...I did it :)
<bddebian> I have editbug rights but I didn't know if I could close them :-)
<bddebian> \sh: BTW, chmod fixed it.  How st00pid am I? :'-(
<bddebian> Oh and lamont says I can't cheer unless I see that it "really" works.  And I can't open those damn buildlogs :-(
<\sh> well..first step: it builds second step: the users are not complaining *lol*
<bddebian> Hmm
<\sh> third step: you're always on the wrong side ,-)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> users always complain :)
<bddebian> That's what makes us (l)users :-)
<bddebian> At least 2 more packages to go...
<quad> anyone else having trouble with networking + breezy
<\sh> pppoe is working here...
<\sh> and dhcp was working until friday afternoon just before I left the company...
<sladen> quad: perhaps you could discribe the problem you're seeing
<quad> \shyeah basically
<quad> sladen.... it can't get a lease on the ip
<quad> not sure why
<quad> or how to describe it
<quad> sladen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51242
<sladen> try:  sudo killall -9 dhclient[tab] 
<quad> someone else had it and fixed it like that
<sladen> sudo dhclient[tab]  eth0
<quad> sladen: i tried killing it
<quad> and restarting
<quad> \sh: you having the same problem?
<\sh> quad: no..as I said, i can't try out dhcp after I'm in the company...so that will be after my kdevelop3 build try
<quad> haha
<quad> ohh
<bddebian> \sh: You mean you STILL haven't fixed kdevelop3?
* bddebian hides
<\sh> bddebian: riddell had to fix the main kde stuff first...cause of missing libXcursor.la
<bddebian> Sure sure, make excuses. ;-P
<\sh> *gg*
<\sh> but if you want, fix kwaves asm issue on amd64
<bddebian> Uhm yeah sure, that's next on my list.. ;-)
<bddebian> One more package an I may attempt your yehia though, just for a change of pace :-)
<\sh> bddebian: leave yehia alone I just patched 3 issues in that :) so the last "void" thingie i will get also fixed ,-)
<bddebian> Gah
<bddebian> Well then, I guess I'll just keep nailing the "low-hanging fruit" :-)
<\sh> yay...it's 5 o'clock
<\sh> in 6 mins
<\sh> what a nice morning...coffee, music from status quo...and 2 pbuilder running...
<bddebian> You're a sick d00d \sh :-)
<\sh> exactly
<\sh> but I don't care *harhar*
<\sh> bddebian: update your pbuilder :)
<\sh> u missed half of the build-deps in terminator-x
<\sh> and some infos about kde stuff
<bddebian> \sh: ???
<\sh> it looks like to get rid of missing libXcursor.la u have to do the make -f admin/Makefile.common dance
<\sh> bddebian: libxxf86dga-dev was missing
<\sh> libjack-dev is not existing..libjack0.80.0-dev is correct
<\sh> or I'm still sleeping....
<bddebian> \sh: It hadlibjack0.100.0 which we don't have.  libjack-dev psuedo's libjack0.80.0 doesn't it?
<comadreja> hey nice to see you're still awake :)
<\sh> no :)
<comadreja> I've been sleeping the whole day.
<\sh> comadreja: lol...awake as in "ghost" ,-)
<comadreja> :D
<\sh> bddebian: my pbuilder was saying: libjack-dev is not correct..anyhow..lets see if it builds
<bddebian> \sh: If I do apt-get install libjack-dev I get libjack0.80.0
<crimsun> don't use libjack-dev as a b-d
<\sh> yeah
<comadreja> what is a b-d ?
<\sh> i used libjack0.80.0-dev as build-dep
<comadreja> I see :)
<comadreja> me too
<bddebian> crimsun: Why?
<\sh> it's a virtual package referencing libjack0.100.0
<crimsun> bddebian: you've already seen why.
<bddebian> \sh: Not in everything I do
<bddebian> WTF
<bddebian> crimsun: No I haven't.  Using libjack-dev works fine.  libjack0.100.0 pukes because we ain't got it.  What am I missing here gents?
<\sh> doesn't matter...I fixed it :) uploaded
<crimsun> bddebian: it's the way shared libs allowing parallel installs of multiple versions work
<crimsun> bddebian: you should b-d on the specific version of -dev if you want to also allow other lib versions
<bddebian> Uhm, can you dumb that answer down for me a little? :-)
<crimsun> imagine libFooA is parallel-installable with libFooB, but libFoo-dev has multiple targets
<crimsun> if you want to build against libFooB-dev, you should put libFooB-dev in the B-D
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> not again
<crimsun> (allowing backporting requires another strategy, but that's another story)
<\sh> clean: configure *grrr*
<crimsun> timestamp skew?
<bddebian> crimsun: OK gotcha
<crimsun> or the infamous autotools screw?
<\sh> no...those people are configuring the source in the clean target to get make distclean working
<\sh> nasty shit
<crimsun> eww
<\sh> much better...make distclean will trigger ./configure run *shiver*
<\sh> i won't fix it
<\sh> too crappy this morning
<\sh> and this is really interessting
<\sh> classviewwidget.cpp:1067: error: redefinition of 'void ClassViewWidget::slotCreateAccessMethods()'
<\sh> classviewwidget.cpp:1053: error: 'void ClassViewWidget::slotCreateAccessMethods()' previously defined here
<\sh> this error i didn't have before the kde main update *strange*
<\sh> and I wonder why I always write: Brian DeFreese...
<\sh> bddebian: please rename yourself *lol*
<bddebian> Egads, please call me asshole before Brian.  That is my brothers name :-)
<\sh> bddebian: no..really?
<bddebian> Yes
<\sh> ah come on u jocking
<\sh> joking even
<bddebian> Nope.
<\sh> my sisters name is stephanie..also not a very nice name :)
<bddebian> Oh, the name Brian is OK, just my brother that is not. ;-)
<\sh> lol
<\sh> oh I'm really mentally ill..."Rick Astley"
<ajmitch> afternoon all
<\sh> hey ajmitch
<tritium> hello ajmitch
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
* ajmitch is glad that the demo of his code went ok today :)
<\sh> congrats
<ajmitch> coding overnight seems to have paid off ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<tritium> nice, ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> just a number of annoying bugs that had to be squashed
<\sh> hmm...
* ajmitch sees the pics of vi & emacs on p.d.o :)
<\sh> hmmm..
<jsgotangco> cats?
<\sh> kittens :)
<\sh> sweet
<ajmitch> yeah
<\sh> damn
<\sh> I have to patch rezound again
<tritium> bddebian, you sure wouldn't have missed West Lafayette today.  It was 97, but the heat index was 115
<bddebian> Well it wasn't exaclty cool here either :-)
<crimsun> you're right. I'm glad I've been at work for most of the day, since it's a balmy 72F.
<tritium> dang, had to work a Sunday?
<crimsun> unfortunately. Our team has a presentation to management tomorrow at noon.
<tritium> Oh, I see.
<crimsun> "plz justify why we are spending $lots kthx"
<\sh> patch no. 5 for rezound :(
<tritium> ah, one of those...
<bddebian> Ohh mkfontdir: command not found.. :-(
<\sh> yes
<bddebian> yes what?
<\sh> bddebian: and please leave the version number from MoM...so do a dch -a instead of dch -i
<bddebian> Oh sure NOW you tell me :-)
<bddebian> Do I even need to bother with modifying the changelog?
<\sh> hmm...
<crimsun> (no)
<crimsun> (unless something _drastic_ was necessary)
<bddebian> Oh and what should mkfontdir come from?
<\sh> xutils
<bddebian> Ahh, and that's b0rked still?
<\sh> but we're w8ing for daniels
<\sh> yes
<\sh> same applies to xmkmf
* bddebian keeps getting little bits of information at a time :-)
<\sh> MoM mentioned versions are not in the archives....
<\sh> means, those are the proposed new ubuntu version numbers
<\sh> if there is a merge from libapt-pkg-perl_0.1.15 <- debian version then our merge is libapt-pkg-perl_0.1.15ubuntu1 <- new ubuntu version not in the archive
* bddebian shoots himself
<\sh> bddebian: please write everthing down and put it on a wikipage ;)
<bddebian> \sh: ??
<\sh> bddebian: put it on wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUStartersGuide ,-)
<\sh> forget it...just joking
<bddebian> \sh: Actually that is a good idea
<\sh> I know ;)
<bddebian> Damn, do broken apps count towards my 15 goal? :-)
<\sh> ok..last coffee...before i hit the shower
<tritium> good night :)
<\sh> 1 liter of coffee in my system..this isn't a good start for the day
<\sh> hey tritium good morning
<tritium> \sh, good morning to you :)
<bddebian> wb tritium :)
<tritium> bddebian, thanks, and good night!
<\sh> hitting the shower
<bddebian> Enjoy ;-)
<\sh> nice...
<\sh> refreshing
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> and now 30 mins left to go to a bakery and get some food
<\sh> yeah I fixed rezound
<crimsun> great :)
<bddebian> Damn there are still a ton of merges on bugzilla.. :'-(
<\sh> bddebian: peanuts
<bddebian> peanuts?
<\sh> in germany this is a word for "it's nothing"
<bddebian> Same in US.  Just still think you're crazy :-)
<bddebian> Especially if I keep doubling your work. ;-P
<bddebian> OK, time for bed before the wife disowns me.  Gnight folks.
<crimsun> cya
<\sh> cu bddebian sleep well :) and greetings to your wife ,-)
<bddebian> Heh, thx
<Burgundavia> \sh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposalForABetterQAForUbuntu <-- what should I do with this page?
<\sh> burn it
<\sh> pls .)
<Burgundavia> \sh, old stuff we archive
<\sh> no..I just wanted to delete it...
<Burgundavia> \sh, we should keep it, if someone wants to refer to it later
<\sh> ok...keep it then...
<\sh> but can u mark it as obsolete?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> I am going to send a mail to the -devel list explaining the CategoryArchive
<\sh> ok..time to leave home ... laters gentlemen
<\sh> re
<Burgundavia> \sh, the past tense of build, is built.
<\sh> right
<\sh> but my grammar is terrible since the beginning ;)
<Burgundavia> so when you file those one line closers, it would be "built"
<\sh> Burgundavia: I'll save it into my longtime memory :)
<Burgundavia> longterm
<\sh> yes
<\sh> saved
<siretart> morning, motus!
<comadreja> morning :)
<siretart> wtf? \sh is uploading stuff since 4:30am?! ROCK!!
<\sh> sure
<\sh> and I fixed rezound this morning
<\sh> and infinity send me to bed
<\sh> just like my mom in early days ,-)
<siretart> \sh: you are unbelivable! ROCK!!
<\sh> siretart: no mental ill is the correct description ,-)
<jsgotangco> hail \sh the future of MOTU :)
<\sh> i have to fix kdevelop...
<siretart> I'd also love to do more motu stuff, but my Studienarbeit has to be finished in exactly 1 week :(
<\sh> siretart: u and dholbachs prio is university...and finish it...
<siretart> espc. when I read news like this: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8428.html (sorry, german)
<siretart> aye
<siretart> I think they are 'just' waiting for reviews of their packages for inclusion in universe :(
<\sh> jesus crap
<HostingGeek> hey
<HostingGeek> whats peoples opinions on conary?
<\sh> *grmpf* brb
<HostingGeek> Its used in foresight linux
<slomo> good morning :)
<siretart> hi slomo
<mort_> hello ubuntu people!
<mort_> is there some kind of wnpp for ubuntu?
<JRe> yes
<mort> URL?
<JRe> mort: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<mort> JRe: cool, thanks
<JRe> Riddell: mmm we should remove abaKus and Kasablanca from SuggestedPackages. Should i ?
<Riddell> JRe: sure, probably various that need speaned up there
<Riddell> although neither abakus nor kasablanca are in yet I think
<JRe> Riddell: i have moved them to currenlty beeing worked on
<Riddell> JRe: can you add icecream to that page
<JRe> Riddell: it's same for kio-apt and kiosktool no ?
<JRe> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> it is
<mort> I asked because I want to take webCDWriter into debian. the upstream guy has a package for ubuntu(http://joerghaeger.de/webCDwriter/debian.html) but doesn't seem to have had any communication with ubuntu
<JRe> mort: The package webcdwriter_2.7.1-1_i386.deb was built on Ubuntu Linux 5.04.
<JRe> mort: you're sure it's a debian package?
<mort> JRe: It's a ubuntu package, I was just looking for some feedback he received so I could improve it
<JRe> mort: ho it's Java! so better to add it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<mort> JRe: I could... but I'm not interested seeing it in ubuntu, I don't even run it!
<ogra> mort, you can improve it ;) make it compile cleanly with gcj which is in the default install now
<JRe> mort: mmm seems to be usefull!
<mort> ogra: what bugs me much more is the missing depends. it _needs_ java and cdrecord to run but doesn't depend on it at all
<ogra> thats bad...
<mort> JRe: it is useful! that way people who burn seldom can use some else's cd writer without needing to buy one
<mort> howdy DanielN`aw
<slomo> tseng: your tomboy upload is missing the patch i've added to bugzilla and has failed building because of that :(
<slomo> tseng: oh no... it has failed because of something else... never mind...
<tseng> slomo: i see
<tseng> slomo: the debian maintainer intentionally dropped that patch when he merged with ubuntu
<tseng> slomo: erm, *you* added a patch to tomboy?
<tseng> i do not recall this
<slomo> tseng: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=3053
<tseng> oh
<tseng> i suck
<tseng> debian has a different name for libdbus-cil
<slomo> tseng: the workaround with uint
<tseng> we have libdbus-1-cil
<tseng> um ok
<tseng> can you talk to me tonight
<tseng> i am at work
<slomo> ok, np :)
<jbailey> Is a signature from a DD considered good enough for MOTU application?
<jbailey> (and uploading?)
<Amaranth> can you get a path to ogra's key?
<Amaranth> http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/
<zul> yo
<jbailey> zul:
<jbailey> <Amaranth> can you get a path to ogra's key?
<jbailey> <Amaranth> http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/
<Amaranth> just need to figure out what ogra's key is :)
<ogra> hehe
<jbailey> (zul's been doing a pile of work with fabionne and the Ubuntu kernels)
<ogra> since you ping me all the time...
<zul> i thought i was already accepted as a motu
<ogra> A2D06936
<jbailey> zul: Dunno.   If not, what's Fabio talking about then?
<zul> hmmm...not there
<ogra> zul, err, arnet you uploading already since ages ?
<zul> never uploaded all my patches for kernel and stuff has gone though fabio
<ogra> oh
* ogra thinks he remembers zul becoming a MOTU once
<zul> yeah so do i ;)
<zul> ogra: i think it was like a week after tseng
<ogra> yep
<zul> and i remember sending an email to mako saying that willy signed my key
<zul> just never uploaded anything
<ogra> oh, do it then....
<\sh> re
<\sh> hmm...anyone using actual xkbconfig bla and has a working keyboard layout?
<Tonio> hi everyone
<Tonio> I'm juste subscrbing as an uploader, but didn't found the url to upload my public key.....
<Tonio> can someone help me on that point ?
<bddebian> Hello
<comadreja> \sh I just upgraded and keyboard still doesn't work here
<comadreja> \sh same problem
<\sh> ok..:)
<\sh> after xorgconf?
<comadreja> nopes, I haven't done that
<comadreja> how's that ?
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<\sh> hmmm..ok..I will test later...right now I'm trying to fix some other packages and upload
<tritium> hello bddebian
<bddebian> \sh: Thanks for uploading all of those! :-)
<siretart> Tonio: I ment uploading to public keyservers ;) - if your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf is correct, you can upload your key with gpg --send-keys <yourid>
<Tonio> okay, not very familiar with encryption and keys at this time ;)
<Tonio> any public keyserver is possible ?
<siretart> yes, the big ones are exchanging keys
<Tonio> okay, sorry for the confusion ;)
* siretart is using sks.keyserver.penguin.de as keyserver, but I heard keyserver.ubuntu.com was also operative
<Tonio> gpg: success sending to `wwwkeys.pgp.net' (status=200)
<Tonio> should be okay
<\sh> bddebian: np
<siretart> jepp. Now I would have been able to retreive it myself ;)
<retrix> hi, i just did a sudo pbuilder create to test a package, is there anything special i have to do to use ubuntu repositories?
<retrix> i notice it seems to be using sid
<\sh> retrix: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<\sh> there is the magic described
<retrix> \sh, thanks i just found it as you wrote that :)
<bddebian> \sh: Shall I continue or am I causing more work than I'm helping?? :)
<\sh> bddebian: do whatever you can...
<Tonio> concerning pbuilder, if that can help people here I have done a scripts that completly automates the packaging...
<Tonio> you are just prompt to give email, desc etc, and then all steps are done automaticly...
<Tonio> even adding/remove packages to the chroot is possible
<Tonio> if that can help...
<\sh> Tonio: can u write a wiki page to it?
<Tonio> maybe yes
<\sh> make it a subpage to PbuilderHowto
<\sh> would be great
<ogra> Tonio, is your key signed already ?
<Tonio> not at this time, cause a lot of things to do, but I will ;)
<Tonio> ogra, yes
<ogra> great :)
<Tonio> you mean ? uploaded ?
<Tonio> \sh the only thing is that it is not sh or even perl, but php-cli script
<\sh> ug
<Tonio> don't ask me why but I really hate perl ;)=
<\sh> can we convert it to plain bash?
<Tonio> so I do everything with php
<\sh> or python
<Tonio> why convert it ?
<bddebian> \sh: My question was more, is it helping? :-)
<ogra> Tonio, nope, i mean signed by someone else you met i person...
<Tonio> juste install php-cli and then it works like perl
<\sh> bddebian: sure :) everything helps dude :)
<ogra> Tonio, thats a requirement
<\sh> Tonio: well..actually nobody installs php-cli ;)
<Tonio> you can put the script in /usr/bin and type the script name....
<\sh> even not a php dev like me for cli work ;)
<Tonio> \sh hehehe I know ;) but I love php
<ogra> what is php-cli ?
<\sh> sh, perl, python ;)
<Tonio> ogra, no I dndn't perofm that step....
<\sh> php-cli is php interpreter for commandline
<ogra> heh, there are funny things in this world :)
<Tonio> is there a wiki explaining all of this ? cause I'm not very confortable and surely newbie with using keys....
<ogra> Tonio, you'll need a valid signature ...
<Tonio> how to get it ?
<ogra> Tonio, go to a keyigning party anywhere near you or find someone through biglumber.com to sign your key
<Tonio> okay
<ogra> you need to meet in person....
<jsgotangco> keysigning is fun
<ogra> the signature makes your key valid...
<bddebian> You mean we can't use invalid signatures? ;-P
<tseng> bddebian: we have to recognize the signers
<ogra> bddebian, trying to fall back into the joking corner ? i thought you meved on to being MOTU :-p
<bddebian> tseng: I was kidding.. Sheesh.. :-)
<\sh> sorry...when I'm a bit harsh today :( the body of my grandma died this morning around 11 o'clock...and now I understand why I was up so early this morning
<jsgotangco> people were making fun of my handwritten passport during UDU
<bddebian> ogra: Oh if I become an MOTU I can't joke anymore?
<ogra> moved even
<tseng> bddebian: not funny.
<jsgotangco> \sh: sorry to hear about that, read it on your blog...
<ogra> bddebian, we'll discuss it at the next MOTUMeeting *g*
* bddebian knows nothing about MOTUMeeting
<\sh> jsgotangco: well...actually my father reported she's going to die, at this day...today it was the end..actually it was the best
<ogra> bddebian, its the one with the many topics: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting
<bddebian> ogra: Uhm, I don't see any agenda items on MOTUMeeting?
<ogra> bddebian, thats what i meant :)
<Tonio> ogra just in case I'm not that stupid... How to contact them for the key signing ? Joining the key to an email and wait ?
<bddebian> Tonio: You need to meet face to face with people to get your key signed typically
<Tonio> face to face ? you mean, IRL ?????????
<ogra> Tonio, nope, you need to meed in person
<bddebian> Tonio: Yes
<\sh> argl..i need  xmkmf
<jsgotangco> Tonio: aye, that's the fun with keysigning...
<ogra> Tonio, email isnt enough to make it trustable
<Tonio> damn........................
<bddebian> Tonio: The person needs to be able to validate you are who you are
<jsgotangco> Tonio: you get to mess around with people's mugshots...
<bddebian> Tonio: and usually that is via a passport, drivers-license, some type of official identification
<Tonio> so the validating guys spend they time meeting people ? that's horrible lol
<ogra> Tonio, keysigning means each of you shows your ID card and verifys that the key is really yours... its your identity like a signature in real life
<jsgotangco> Tonio: you can't completely trust someone you haven't met face to face...
<bddebian> Tonio: No, no.  Once you have your key signed by someone in the web of trust, validation is fairly straightforward.
<Tonio> I can understand that yes, but it's gonna take a while, certainly, I'm not ready to upload those packages ;)
<Tonio> So I have to send an email to one of those personns and say I need a keysigning so I'd like the meet him....
* bddebian adds "Get a sense of humor" to MOTUMeeting agenda then runs away
<ogra> Tonio, after you have a key you can apply for becoming a ubuntu memeer... onyl after that you can become a MOTU and get upload rights
<ogra> bddebian, you will have to hold a talk about it then ;)
<ogra> s/memeer/member
<Tonio> I'll do, no pb, I was just dissapointed because I didn't knew that kind of process at all....
<\sh> hmmm...3 pbuilder is not good for my laptop
<bddebian> ogra: Nah, I will keep my mouth shut since I already annoy tseng and crimsun
<ogra> \sh, you said that yesterday already... still no additional HW ?
<\sh> no
<lamont__> \sh: more than one is silly unless you have an SMP laptop
<\sh> lamont__: I have time ;-)
<jsgotangco> Tonio: sure it's a challenge, but there's a sense of accomplishment and connection with people once you've done it
<bddebian> \sh: Maybe I should fire up my old Dual P2 450Mhz Compaq proliant for ya? ;-)
<jsgotangco> once the connection is there, everything is quite easy..
<Tonio> jsgotangco: agree ;)
<\sh> Riddell made me the offer to use his fast server ;)
<bddebian> Ahh
* jsgotangco still has a dual PPro HP server at home..
<lamont__> \sh: 3 in series will execute faster than 3 in parallel on a UP machine
<Tonio> jsgotangco: will he need me to come with the key, or will he find it uploaded on the keyserver
<\sh> lamont__: too late...only 2 running now ,-)
<\sh> 3rd one finished and uploaded
<\sh> but I need a working X .. more likely
<bddebian> Tonio: Just print out your fingerprint
<\sh> xmkmf is holding 2 packs...kdebase is w8ing for rebuild
<\sh> gnagna
<\sh> dia --export-to-format=png-libart --export=chat-bind.dia.png.tmp chat-bind.dia
<\sh> and this is ugly<
<Tonio> bddebian: okay, let me translate in french, lol I don't know what is fingerprint...
<jsgotangco> Tonio: you might find this handy http://www.cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/gpg-party.html
<bddebian> Tonio: "gpg --fingerprint <your email address here>
<bddebian> "
<Tonio> thanks ;)
<\sh> uga
<\sh> what crap
<\sh> anyone have time to ldaptor?
<bddebian> \sh: Time to what?
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10503
<\sh> try to build and fix ;)
<\sh> actually give me a hint what it does.
<bddebian> \sh: Hey, this is assigned to you, it's your problem. ;-P
<bddebian> Oops, sorry, I joked again.. :-(
<\sh> I know :)
<Tonio> Just a little question, because siretart explained to me that I could upload to REVU without a signed key, what is the differences between the two process ?
<bddebian> Tonio: REVU are packages that need to be reviewed by an MOTU
<bddebian> Tonio: MOTU uploads go directly to the build process and archive
<Tonio> lol okay, that's clear now.
<Tonio> so I'll start with revu and then maybe on of those days motu when my key is signed.
<siretart> Tonio: exactly. REVU is just a platform for making the reviewing for MOTUS more easy
<bddebian> Tonio: Well to clear up a little.  REVU is only for packages that we don't currently have in the archive (as far as I understand it anyway).  If you are fixing and existing package then you need to put them on bugzilla or launchpad
<bddebian> But don't quote me, I'm st00pid :-)
<\sh> bddebian: forget ldaptor...I fixed it
<\sh> or better workaround it
<bddebian> Damn man, you are too fast :-)
* bddebian crawls back to his hole
* slomo gets back to work on MOTUToMerge... enough java for today ;)
<\sh> bddebian: No..I'm just a bit frustrated
<siretart> \sh: about what?
<\sh> siretart: my grandma was dieing...and today her body died
<siretart> \sh: oh :( - I'm sorry for you..
<\sh> my father called me a couple of days ago, that she will go in a couple of hours, days...and I found myself this morning sitting at 4am in front of the computer...think I knew already that today will happen somethin
<\sh> g
<siretart> :(
<\sh> so I left work..and went to bed..not to think about all this..dreamed again..and now I'm just working,..not to think of anything else
<\sh> bddebian: actually I'm human :)
<\sh> and not a machine ;)
<\sh> and yes
<\sh> linephone for i386, amd64, ppc
<siretart> rock!
<bddebian> \sh: Sorry to hear that. :-(
<\sh> bddebian: that's the way life goes...ups and downs..
<SCOGroup> :P
* bddebian kicks SCOGroup
<bddebian> OK, meeting time.. :-(
<jsgotangco> what the hehe
<siretart> bddebian: meeting?
<bddebian> Work :-(
<siretart> ah ok. hf
<SCOGroup> :(
<Tonio> does the change file need to be signed to REVU ?
<JRe> Tonio: you have to sign the package with a key belonging to the keyring i guess
<Tonio> logic.... How to perform this, during package creation with pbuilder ?
<siretart> Tonio: yes, please sign the .changes file with debsign, if you run dpkg-buildpackage with -us -uc
<Tonio> k
<\sh> patching time
<DanielN> :)
<\sh> and 3 bugs closed
<bddebian> \sh: Are you SURE you aren't a machine? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: yes I'm sure..and you should be at a meeting? ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: Bah screw em :-)
<\sh> actually I want to have the new ubuntu shirt: merger of the month *harharhar*
<Tonio> ok done for the source signing...
<Tonio> is it also necessary to sign the binary package ?
<siretart> Tonio: please don't upload binary packages, we can only review what we can read ;)
<Tonio> ah okay....
<Tonio> then you're rebuilding them by yourself ?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> right now...later it will be done automatically
<Tonio> okay...
<\sh> hmm...12 packages from 14:30utc
<bddebian> Wow
* bddebian better get crackin'
<slomo> can someone request a sync of ace from debian at elmo? the ubuntu changes can be dropped
<bddebian> \sh: I just noticed the t-shirt comment. LOL.  Now stop joking around. ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> \sh: Because I get in trouble for it. :-)
<siretart> slomo: is there a bugzilla bug?
<slomo> siretart: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10580
<\sh> bddebian: if you work hard...you can make jokes as long as u want *lol*
<bddebian> \sh: No apparently I can't.  Of course, maybe I'm not working hard? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: come fill in some bugs ,-)
<bddebian> Trying to build hardware-monitor as we speak :)
<\sh> and I will let libbuffy fly
* \sh is listening to Queen - Wembley Concert '86
<siretart> slomo: then I'd suggest reassigning the bug to elmo
<\sh> but configure is not doing as expected
<\sh> damn cdbs
<bddebian> \sh: There's another.. :-)
<\sh> so I have to patch something...*grrr*
<slomo> siretart: never mind... the debian version doesn't build out of the box :/ some c++ weirdness... lets look for a fix ;)
<bddebian> Hey, what happened to licq?
<\sh> done?
<\sh> I think I did it
<\sh> i don't know anymore
<bddebian> \sh: You fixed the gcc4 fsckage?
<\sh> actually...I don't know anymore..can be...
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> OK, I wanna do debtags but I KNOW it isn't going to work
<\sh> I uploaded on friday
<bddebian> debtags?
<\sh> but looks like
<\sh> yeah I fixed it ,-)
<\sh> why?
<bddebian> does it make libdebtags1-dev??
<bddebian> If not, how did you get around the build-dep for libdebtags1-dev?
<\sh> bddebian: apt-get source licq? ,-)
<\sh> no licq
<bddebian> \sh: No, I meant debtags..
<bddebian> Ack, I'm getting confused
<\sh> oh no..I never touched debtags
* bddebian shoots himself again
<\sh> damn
<\sh> the merge diff b0rked the whole upstream source
<\sh> I have to start from the debian package..not from the merge
<bddebian> How should I tag a bug for a missing build-dep?
<bddebian> NEEDINFO?  UPSTREAM?
<\sh> which packages?
<bddebian> In this case debtags
<\sh> ask in -devel...what about debtags
<\sh> if this is missing..what package are u working on?
<bddebian> ??
<\sh> u said: missing build-dep == debtas
<\sh> debtags even
<\sh> so what package are u working on?
<bddebian> \sh: No, debtags is missing build-dep libdebtags-dev (>= 1.0.3)
<\sh> resync from debian?
<\sh> ask in -devel if it's ok to break UVF for that
<\sh> and if it's ok...then ping elmo for sync
<bddebian> Break UVF?
<bddebian> Ohh, nm
<\sh> UpstreamVersionFreeze
<bddebian> I asked about it the other day and they said it's Universe
<bddebian> OK< gotta go back and check on my installers.  bbiab.
<Tonio> I just uploaded the first package
<Tonio> if everything is correct I will add the 20 others...
<Tonio> thanks to all of you for your help !
<siretart> Tonio: your upload was successfull. btw, did you check your packages with lintian and linda?
<Tonio> I'm using debuild 6S
<Tonio> it is supposed to perform that yes....
<Tonio> well, that's what is said in the man ;)
<siretart> Tonio: please rerun lintian on the .dsc file
<Tonio> okay
<Tonio> then reupload ?
<siretart> I'd say so, you will get reviews that tell you to fix the lintian warnings ;)
<siretart> for NEW packages, please dont use -1 as revision but -0ubuntu1.
<Tonio> siretart: no warning...
<siretart> lintian will cry about that, ignore that
<\sh> any amd64 guru here?
<Tonio> okay for -1
<siretart> Tonio: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/katalog-0507251930/lintian this is what I get
<Tonio> yes I have it too...
<Tonio> which means ?
<siretart> that you should fix them ;)
<Tonio> lol okay
<Tonio> didn't knew that it was necessary ;)
<Tonio> I'll do
<\sh> siretart: do u have an amd64?
<Tonio> siretart: sorry I'll be a pain in the ass for the first package, but it'll be okay for the others ^^
<siretart> \sh: yes, at home
<siretart> Tonio: no problem, your welcome. we all had our first packaging experience ;)
<\sh> siretart: can u look at this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/x/xmms-jack/0.14-3ubuntu2/xmms-jack_0.14-3ubuntu2_20050725-1749-amd64-failed.gz
<siretart> \sh: that jack.o was compiled without -fPIC. this is not that urgent on i386. but will fail on amd64
<siretart> and on nearly every other architecture, I read
<\sh> hmmm..
<\sh> only jack.o? cause I set -fPIC
<\sh> should I set it in the CFLAGS?
<siretart> I think yes, I can try it out when I get home
<\sh> I'll upload with a change
<bddebian> siretart: Hey, you never check MY uploads that fast ;-P
<siretart> bddebian: I get copies of output of 'process_uploads.sh', a lintian output is included there
<bddebian> siretart: Ahh :-)
<\sh> siretart: i have to bug u again ;)http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/gtk-gnutella/0.95.3-1ubuntu1/gtk-gnutella_0.95.3-1ubuntu1_20050725-1747-amd64-failed.gz
<\sh> vmsg.c: In function 'handle_time_sync_reply':
<\sh> vmsg.c:1189: error: duplicate case value
<\sh> vmsg.c:1189: error: previously used here
<\sh> but I don't see a case here ,-)
<siretart> \sh: I'd have to look in the source, I'll do that when I get home, ok?
<\sh> siretart: thx
<\sh> oi..rain and a lot of it
<slomo> hmm, we have wxwindows2.4 as a merger... shall i look at it or mark the bug resolved because of 2.6?
<siretart> slomo: I think we will need both
<slomo> ok, i'll take it ;)
<bddebian> Ack, schooltool doesn't look right
<slomo> hmmmmm... wxwindows2.4 is a native package?
<siretart> wtf?
<Tonio> siretart: W: katalog source: changelog-should-mention-nmu -> do I have to manage with this too ?
<siretart> Tonio: ignore this. lintian does not now about ubuntu specialities
<siretart> Tonio: basically, all of our uploads are nmu's, in debian terms
<slomo> ah ok, we have already a newer wxwindows2.4 version in the archives... no need to worry, siretart ;)
<siretart> ok
<Tonio> siretart: okay
<slomo> Tonio: hmm, maybe you want to look at cdbs... this will make your rules much smaller ;) also the build-deps doesn't seem right to me
<siretart> slomo: I think it won't hurt to make the first packages without cdbs
<siretart> slomo: after all, you understand what cdbs does for you
<Tonio> what's the problem with deps ?
<slomo> Tonio: just debhelper for a kde package seems a bit weird... i think at least kdelibs-dev or something similar is needed
<siretart> Tonio: did you try to build your package in pbuilder?
<siretart> pbuilder is great to check build dependencies
<Tonio> works fine but that's true I have to add libe manually
<Tonio> then the binary packagehas the correct deps...
<bddebian> Grrr
<Tonio> best thing is maybe to build it within pbuilder and then modify the deps manually isn't it ?
<siretart> please note that all packages are autobuilt in ubuntu, so with wrong build deps, your package will FTBFS (fail to build from source)
<bddebian> Or like unnecesary patches for gcc4 :-)
<Tonio> yes I understand....
<JDahl> Debian Unstable recently included a much newer version of OpenAFS, which I would love to see included in Breezy/Universe (The current packages are not really useful since they only work for kernel 2.4). Whom do I beg, and is there an official mailinglist for requests like that?
<slomo> siretart: ok, maybe you're right :) but i think when he first sees cdbs he feels like me and wonders why he struggled with all these stuff in rules ;)
<siretart> slomo: with purpose :)
<slomo> siretart: and it seems many don't know what cdbs can do for them ;) so it's maybe better when he googles for it right after his first package
<siretart> slomo: cdbs has also quite annoying bugs
<siretart> and is sometimes hard to debug, but for simple packages, it's great
* \sh is fighting with cdbs and autotools updating war
<\sh> ah won :)
<slomo> siretart: ok... i haven't found any bugs until now ;) what is the most annoying one?
<siretart> slomo: choose one: http://bugs.debian.org/cdbs
<siretart> ;)
<SloMoSnail> hum... i haven't said anything ;) some of them are nearly 2 years old...
<\sh> siretart: ok..jack.o is compiled with -fPIC...but amd64 complains again
<\sh> siretart: can u check alter on xmms-jack?
<siretart> will do later
<\sh> *yawn*
<\sh> I think I retire today
<j_fletcher> hehe :)
<\sh> but just now
<\sh> hey herve
<herve> hello
<herve> I was about to say "morning" :)-
<herve> who was fighting againt qemu?
<tseng> herve: did you send boo changes to debian
<\sh> siretart: ?
<SloMoSnail> tseng: boo is synced already
<tseng> uh?
<tseng> that wasnt my question
<tseng> he made ubuntu changes
<SloMoSnail> tseng: ah sorry... i can't read :(
<herve> tseng, this is how elmo works, the packages are named with my name but signed by the auto archiver
<tseng> herve: oh right, so that was just a sync
<herve> it really is a sync
<tseng> herve: thanks. im dumb
<siretart> herve: I uploaded it, it still needs a patch from debian bts, and some dependencies
<herve> siretart, because I read a new version was out
<herve> I sent my application to the laptop testing team today :-)
<tseng> nice
<siretart> :)
<herve> if you are too
<herve> note the fax number given in the application form is wrong
<herve> it's Claire's number
<herve> use the one from her signature
<herve> else you will hear "canonical, hello" from the fax machine :-)
<\sh> lol
<\sh> hello claire *peeep*
<herve> no, she can redirect the call to her fax machine at worst
<herve> ok, I look what I can upload
<\sh> what?
<herve> + at
<siretart> herve: I'm really busy this week, if you want a working qemu, coordinate with slomo
<herve> ok
<herve> but I hope the compilation is not eating too much resource
<herve> my laptop gets easily on fire
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> my laptop burns ;)
<\sh> ok..if this is not a oneline I will go to bed for today
<\sh> crap oneliner...upload
<SloMoSnail> herve: is someone already working on an updated debian package for 0.7.1?
<\sh> ugh....source is 3.0 diff is 6.6M
<\sh> bla
<herve> I don't known that
<siretart> ok, driving home. byw folks
<herve> see you
<\sh> siretart: cu ..
<herve> I'll be back...
<herve> :-)
<bddebian> Thanks for the warning ;-)
<\sh> I'm not in bed :(
<bddebian> \sh: Be quiet and get to work. ;-P
<\sh> bddebian: hmmmm....
<herve> re
<\sh> re herve
<\sh> last cigarette for today..then bedtime
<\sh> I completly exhausted
<herve> I can imagine
<siretart> re
<siretart> \sh: what packages did you want me to look at?
<herve> hmm... one package I "uploaded" today failed to build
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/x/xmms-jack/0.14-3ubuntu3/xmms-jack_0.14-3ubuntu3_20050725-1919-amd64-failed.gz
<bddebian> wb herve
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/gtk-gnutella/0.95.3-1ubuntu1/gtk-gnutella_0.95.3-1ubuntu1_20050725-1747-amd64-failed.gz
<bddebian> \sh: Last cigarette??? Nooo :-)
<bddebian> wb siretart
<\sh> bddebian: yes for sure
<siretart> hi bddebian
<\sh> siretart: if you can fix it somehow, please upload and update the bugs
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10441
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10616
<herve> something changed with the qt3 headers?
<\sh> it's ok when I retire for this evening? yes? bddebian?
<siretart> \sh: you must fall from your chair of tiredness, go and sleep well!
<\sh> herve: yeah..riddell uploaded after the last xorg mess..libXcursor.la is not installed anymore
<bddebian> \sh: Oh, I guess so. :-)  Good work as usual. :-)
<\sh> hehe
<herve> I mean, compiling a package depending on libqt3-headers and libqt3-mt-dev
<\sh> no..that's always the same
<herve> configure: error: qmake not found in current PATH. Maybe QT development environment isn't available (qt3-devel).
<\sh> ah
<herve> but the dependencies seem good
<\sh> qt3-tools
<\sh> bla
<herve> qt3-tools is missing?
<\sh> qt3-dev-tools
<\sh> or qt3-apps-dev
<herve> I see no such thing
<siretart> \sh: you won't beleive it, xmms-jack_0.14-3ubuntu3 got built here 'as is'
<\sh> qt3-dev-tools:
<\sh> siretart: no
<\sh> strange
<siretart> yeah
* siretart confused
<\sh> me too
<\sh> (c) aol.com
<siretart> argl
<siretart> sorry
<siretart> this was inside my i386 chroot :/
<herve> the buildd can be b0rked sometimes
<herve> I hope lamont is not here :-)
<\sh> he's lurking around, I think..suddenly he appears and mumbling something, that 3 pbuilders in series are better then in a row ,-)
<\sh> I don't believe it (tm)
<siretart> :)
<\sh> sorry lamont :) just joking
<herve> so \sh you mean qt3-dev-tools is missing?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> herve: in debuild state or inside the pbuilder
<\sh> ?
<herve> strange debian is ok
<herve> the pbuilder
<herve> compilation failed on all buildds
<\sh> herve: which one?
<\sh> no...
<\sh> i didn't ask
<\sh> nono
<\sh> I'm off
<\sh> buffy?
<bddebian> Later \sh
<\sh> ok..g'night...
<\sh> thx siretart for helping me out
<\sh> bddebian: and don't forget your jokes :)
<bddebian> \sh: I'm not allowed. ;-P
<\sh> herve: if I can help you...send a mail to sh at sourcecode.de or something..
<\sh> anyways.
<bddebian> Damn I wish this bugzilla-daemon would stop sending me e-mails.. :-)
* lamont__ bemoans his lack of rotten vegetables
<bddebian> Uhm..
<herve> \sh_away, sorry I was cooking rice :-)
<herve> \sh_away, no, think of something else, have rest, and dream sweet dreams
<herve> Riddell, ping
<bddebian> Should I bother with the xfc3 merge issues or is that a xfce team job?
<bddebian> Err s/xfc3/xfce/
<herve> there's a team so keep it for the end
<herve> gaah! hydrogen can't find the qt3 headers
<Riddell> herve: hi
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: no... ogra said that's the job of the xfce team and one of them meant he's working on it
<herve> Riddell, hi
<herve> Riddell, did you change the package where the qt3 headers go compared to debian?
<Riddell> herve: nope
<herve> I have a package that can't find the qt3 headers
<herve> hmm
<herve> it also says it can't find qmake
<herve> but the package is installed...
* bddebian tags all xfce* bugs to xfce team.. ;-P
<herve> doko, ping
<herve> bddebian, it will assign bugs to them?
<bddebian> herve: I was kidding.  Man everyone is so serious around here. :-)
<herve> well it is a serious job :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, the debian-dropped patch has build-depends python2.4 but the merged sorce package has 2.4?  Which do I use?  Leave 2.4?
<herve> maybe the debian one moved to python2.4?
<SloMoSnail> hm, when a package just needs g++ to build... must i add anything like libstdc++-dev or g++ to build-deps?
<herve> anyway, it's hard to answer like that
<herve> SloMoSnail, no, build-essential is induced
<bddebian> herve: Sorry I meant the dropped patch still has python2.3 but the merged source has 2.4
<herve> check it's coherent and test the build
<bddebian> Of course
<herve> I doubt MoM is bug-free
<bddebian> WHAT?
<bddebian> ;-)
<SloMoSnail> hmm... what will this be fixed automatically? http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/i/icu/2.1-3ubuntu1/icu_2.1-3ubuntu1_20050725-2138-i386-failed.gz
<SloMoSnail> other archs built without problems
<herve> surely temporary error
<herve> ping lamont otherwise
<SloMoSnail> ok, thanks
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: How goes things?
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: fine :) have fixed 5 mom-packages and currently i'm packaging dirac for gstreamer-plugins-multiverse ;)
<Burgundavia> isn't dirac FLOSS?
<SloMoSnail> FLOSS?
<bddebian> SloMoSnail: Nice
<Burgundavia> sladen, Free/Open source software
<herve> there's a license isssue on dirac?
<herve> Free/Libre...
<herve> else you miss the L :-)
<Burgundavia> yes
<SloMoSnail> not afaik... it's under MPL and as far as the developers know they even don't infrige any patents
<Burgundavia> ah, then why multiverse?
<herve> maybe it hasn't been reviewed for legal issue
<Burgundavia> I just want it in ubuntu, dont really care about where it goes
<SloMoSnail> dirac will go to universe i think... but it doesn't make sense to do 2 different gst-plugins packages for multiverse and universe ;)
* herve just killed his firefox searching for "-" in a 160k diff...
<doko> herve: pong
<Mez> any MOTU "admin" here
<Mez> prefereably dholbach or ogra
<bddebian> Wow, next goal 30
<herve> doko, I am merging zope2.7 with latest debian, unless you want to do something special?
<lamont__> SloMoSnail: the only log I currently have for icu is from ppc on autotest
<SloMoSnail> lamont: hmm, at http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/i/icu/2.1-3ubuntu1/ are all buildlogs
<doko> herve: that's ok
<bddebian> Well I'm heading home.  Later folks.
<herve> bye bddebian
<lamont__> SloMoSnail: yeah - I'm trying to be lazy... :)  and the fact that it's not in my mailbox means that either (1) it was automatically queued, or (2) it hasn't made it through the straw to my machine yet
<lamont__> and given that it's only 40 minutes old, it's probably option #2
<SloMo_> hmm... connection has disappeared :/
<ajmitch> morning all
* ajmitch somehow got a laptop testing team email as well
<herve> morning ajmitch
<herve> ajmitch, I sent my application today :-)
<ajmitch> hey herve
<ajmitch> good to see you merging zope2.7 changes
<ajmitch> are there many changes there?
<ajmitch> & what zope packages are left?
* ajmitch will get a list of zope packages we've modified & put them into baz archives for sending to the debian team
<herve> some patches are in the new zope2.7 from debian
<herve> others are still specific to ubuntu
<herve> I haven't touched products
<ajmitch> ok
<herve> and won't today, it's already bedtime
<ajmitch> the products I've merged have been simple merges
<ajmitch> ok :)
<siretart> \sh_away: I uploaded  xmms-jack_0.14-3ubuntu4. a real ugly package, which should be repackaged by someone who knows what he does. perhaps with cdbs
<\sh> damn I can't sleep cause I#m hungry
<herve> hehe
<\sh> thx siretart ...
<herve> but what are you doing here?
<herve> looking for TheFridge? ;-)
<\sh> I'm eating..finally I start cooking ;)
<herve> everything happens!
<whiprush> hey! no fridge jokes!
<siretart> \sh: the orig tarball is a mess, too
<\sh> siretart: well...next release...we need more time
<Burgundavia> whiprush, I am hungry, where is TheFridge ?
<whiprush> don't know.
<Burgundavia> who is working on it?
<whiprush> maybe I should bug jdub about it more.
<ajmitch> whiprush: nothign wrong with fridge jokes :)
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I'm a second on it on the spec.
<ajmitch> \sh: amazing work on the merges :)
<siretart> absolutley
<whiprush> but last I heard we were waiting on art or something.
<\sh> actually I have to think about my mental state...eating at this time at night is not good
<whiprush> but that was over a month ago.
<SloMo_> \sh: don't worry... i'm eating a pizza atm :)
<siretart> \sh: depends on what you're gonna eat. Midnight snacks are great :)
<ajmitch> \sh: it's not that late there
<siretart> ajmitch: in .au? haha :)
<herve> yes, you're just having breakfast with ajmitch :-)
<\sh> actually...it's a mixture of kidney beans, tabasco, sliced sausages
<\sh> quick hack
<Burgundavia> whiprush, who is lead?
<\sh> just a patch for my stomach
<SloMo_> \sh: sounds nice :)
<siretart> \sh: I will have to look at the other package tomorrow, I definitly need some sleep now. sorry
<ajmitch> siretart: what has .au got to do with anything? :)
<\sh> yeah...taste as well...wonder
<siretart> ajmitch: the time, ;)
<\sh> siretart: no prob...I saw ire is also ftbfsing again on amd64...
<siretart> timezone, even
<siretart> \sh: if you want to look some obscure stuff, look at xmms-jack, and my patches. I converted the packages to dpatch, btw
<whiprush> Burgundavia: jdub
<siretart> I have no idea why it could be build on i386 at all
<Burgundavia> whiprush, ah, ok
<\sh> siretart: I will :) I want to know the hidden secrets of amd64
<whiprush> maybe he's overtasked.
<whiprush> maybe we're supposed to Just Do It(tm)
<ajmitch> siretart: well, it's about 8am in eastern .au :)
* ajmitch is only 2 hrs TZ different from there
<siretart> ajmitch: hui. its 23:50 here, and I'm off for bed now :)
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> night
<herve> night
<SloMo_> gn8
* ajmitch tries to get this zope merge in place :)
<Burgundavia> whiprush, I would take the lead and start bugging AndyFitz. He is the one that needs to get the art to you
<whiprush> hmmm, good idea.
<ajmitch> silly postinst should be removed, in favour of a debhelper one
<Lathiat> hrm, anyone know what the current state of X in breezy is
<Burgundavia> Lathiat, depends on your system
<ajmitch> Lathiat: probably broken as ever
<Lathiat> i am currently back on hoary and wondering if an upgrade is a worse idea than bad
<herve> ajmitch, yes it should
<Lathiat> before my xkb was broken, fonts were screwed but somewhat working, otherwise working
<Lathiat> any change on that?
<\sh> Lathiat: x is broken....
<\sh> Lathiat: use xmodmap + xkeycaps...I think the trick came from comadreja
<Lathiat> well, my keyboard was usable, just shortcuts and ctrl+alt+f1 wouldnt work, and i couldnt change my font dpi
<Lathiat> maybe i'll install breezy on a seocnd partition and wait till next week
<Lathiat> so i can at least get some work done :)
<\sh> damn
<\sh> I'm stupid
* ajmitch is also
<ajmitch> forgot to re-remove the postinst in a zope package I merged :)
<\sh> and I blown away some ashes from my cigarette..which was burning...I don't find it...*grmpf*
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-31
<\sh> ok...uploaded another patch for ire
<herve> \sh... go to bed
<\sh> finishing my cigarette
<herve> this is really a poor excuse
<herve> you shouldn't smoke
<herve> you should have sex instead :-)
<\sh> well...
<\sh> you're right..I should order a "realdoll.com"?
<herve> :-)
<\sh> hahaha
<\sh> i got it
<herve> the doll?
<ajmitch> ire builds on amd64?
<Mez> you ordered the doll/
<\sh> ajmitch: yes
<\sh> yes
<\sh> yes
<herve> \sh...
<\sh> *dancejump*
<ajmitch> congrats :)
<\sh> 6 tries ;)
<ajmitch> the breezy-changes readers will love you for it :)
* herve is building zope2.7
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> that doesn't take long, thankfully
<tseng> i thought i said some pretty silly stuff on breezy-changes
<tseng> before daniels came along
<ajmitch> herve: do you think we can get 2.8 in universe? :)
<herve> or they wonder is "Stephan Hermann" is a team of crazy maintainers that never sllep!
<herve> obviously
<\sh> doing the patch dance...amd64 fixed?
<tseng> imagine if dholbach and sh were around at the same time
<tseng> vs. seb and doko
<herve> do you volunteer? :-)
<\sh> * You don't want to know it, another source fix for amd64
<\sh> lol
<ajmitch> herve: 2.8 & a 3.0 package are in sid
<ajmitch> iirc
<ajmitch> at least I saw the uploads on the pkg-zope-developers list
<herve> haven't followed much
<herve> I'm still to use 2.7
<herve> no, wait
<ajmitch> some people might welcome 3
<herve> today I just dream of dropping zope!
<herve> I find zope3 in unstable but not zope2.8
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> might still be in NEW
<herve> or in Fabio's repository
* ajmitch wonders if ftp-master is back among us
<herve> (Fabio?)
<ajmitch> nah, the mails said it was NEW
<ajmitch> ok july 14th
<herve> so many things to remember :-)
<ajmitch> ftp-master is still down
<ajmitch> iirc fabio got the google SoC bounty for zope packaging
<ajmitch> but I haven't seen him round ubuntu channels
<herve> didn't know that
<ajmitch> yeah, I saw it on the BreezyBounties page
<ajmitch> ok udu.wiki
<ajmitch> s/ok/on/
<ajmitch> besides, #pkg-zope is so dead most of the time :)
<herve> ha right
<herve> I should remember to join it :-)
<ajmitch> :)
<\sh> time to go to bed, part 2
<\sh> cu later dudes
<SloMo_> gn8 \sh_away :)
<Mez> ok to put MOM stuff in revu seeing as I dont have upload access?
<Mez> and link to it as pending upload?
<SloMo_> Mez: for mom stuff just add a debdiff to the bugreport and link it at MOTUToMerge... why do you want to put it in revu?
* Mez has no idea how to make a debdiff thats why
<SloMo_> debdiff oldversion.dsc newversion.dsc
<SloMo_> or just do diff -Naur oldversiondirectory newversiondirectory
<Mez> erm
<Mez> what if I'm not increasing version number?
<Mez> or should the debdiff be from the current package in Ubuntu?
<SloMo_> then just do the second... the diff should be against the mom-merged version afaik
<Mez> there's no old version and no new version
<Mez> I just changed the mom-merged slightly
<Mez> I shouldnt have to increase the version number should i?
<SloMo_> no... but as oldversiondirectory just take the plain mom-merged version
<Mez> so it should be against the mom-merged version?
<SloMo_> yes
<Mez> SloMo_, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11175 look any good?
<SloMo_> looks ok :)
<herve> night!
<pete> are one supposed to set the merge-bug status to pending after supplying a patch?
<SloMo_> pete: afaik yes
<Mez> yes
<pete> hmm.. how do one do that?
* pete can't seem to find it :S
<pete> is there supposed to be a dropdown menu to the right of "Status:" on bugzilla?
<SloMo_> nope... you can select the new status over the commit button and under the comment entry field
<pete> I only have "Leave as NEW"
<SloMo_> do you have editbug rights?
<pete> probably not then
<SloMo_> hmm ask ogra about that ;)
<pete> am I supposed to have editbug rights?
<SloMo_> no idea ;) ask ogra
<bddebian> Ahh, to work on more merge stuff or my "real" job... :-(
<SloMo_> bddebian: what about both? :)
<bddebian> Work's VPN jacks up my local network :-(
<bddebian> SloMo_: And you are becoming a slave driver.. ;-)
<SloMo_> hmm, i'll go to sleep ;) gn8 all :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: doing both can be good :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: I can't wrap my mind around MS products and Free Software at the same time ;-P
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch works on a winXP desktop :)
<bddebian> Aye, that's how I'm VPN'd in to the office right now. :-(
<bddebian> Fsck I hate my job.. :'-(
<schweeb_> bddebian: cisco vpn?
<schweeb_> vpnc works great in linux
<schweeb_> and if you modify the vpnc-connect script, it won't steal your default route
<bddebian> schweeb_: Aye, Cisco
<bddebian> schweeb_: Yeah but it might be tough to get Remote Desktop on GNU/Linux ;-)
<schweeb_> no
<schweeb_> not at all
<schweeb_> there's tsclient
<schweeb_> I'm using it right now
<bddebian> Really
<bddebian> Hmm
<schweeb_> bddebian: go to Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client
<schweeb_> it does VNC, RDP (rdesktop), and probably some other stuff
<bddebian> Wow
<schweeb_> looks like they eventually plan Citrix support
<tritium> strange new nick...hmm...sudo /etc/init.d/ogra_d restart
<tritium> ::)
<bddebian> hehe
<crimsun> There must be some cosmic plot to thwart me. First there's a tornado watch that drives me into the basement for an hour. After that, torrential downpour. When the rain lets up a bit, I run across the street to Target to buy an umbrella. So of course it only makes sense that when I step outside Target, it's sunny.
* bddebian looks for the black helicopters
* ajmitch upgrade his zope install
<ajmitch> plenty of packages in the latest upgrade round, most of them probably by \sh
<bddebian> :-)
<Tonio> hello
<Tonio> having a little question packagind an app...
<Tonio> the code is released as stable but contains a CVS folder in "admin"
<bddebian> Tonio: Hello.  I don't know much but shoot and I'll try
<bddebian> Tonio: Remove all CVS folders so lintian won't complain :-)
<Tonio> and doesn't compile if I remove this...
<Tonio> yes
<Tonio> but if I remove this the code doesn't compile ;)
<ajmitch> do you know why it doesn't compile?
<Tonio> here is the issue
<bddebian> Ahh
<Tonio> because it doesn't find the cvs folder
<Tonio> that's what is said....
<ajmitch> because a CVS dir ought to be just metadata
<ajmitch> that is slightly crazy :)
<Tonio> supposed I know... but here is a specific case...
<Tonio> yes, but that's it
<ajmitch> you could patch the makefiles such that it doesn't break
<Tonio> I'll try yes ;)
<Tonio> already compiled 8 apps, I'm okay know... thank's to all of you for your help
<ajmitch> sounds like it's going well then :)
<Tonio> another question, do I have to add autoconf to deps if this is required by configure script ?
<quad> blah, this no internet bug in breezy is killing me!
<ajmitch> no internet bug?
<quad> my dhclient fails to get an ip
<quad> seems similar to: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51242
<quad> but i can't get a static ip
<bddebian> Tonio: These are all new packages?
<Tonio> yes
<Tonio> I have about 20 to finish
<bddebian> Wow
<Tonio> I'm looking kde-apps for very popular and well noted apps that actually forgot, like klibido, kompos, ksystemlok etc...
<Tonio> ksystemlog excuse me
<bddebian> Nice
<ajmitch> great, have you been talking with riddell & the others in the kubuntu team?
<Tonio> I found using kubuntu that the kde apps where no as present than gnome, and felt it was necessary to contribute, even thew I didn't knew anything about packaging...
<Tonio> yes
<ajmitch> ah good :)
<quad> ajmitch: you know anything about my bug? any suggestions
<Tonio> in fact I started building a little repo and riddel came to me asking why didn't I do this directly fur the ubuntu breezy, which was a very good idea in fact ^^
<ajmitch> quad: no, I don't sorry
<quad> :(
<Tonio> after 5 hours trying to understand everything lintian doesn't like, seeing this is a REAL pleasure ;)
<Tonio> tonio@Totoland:~/Datas/Informatique/Kubunbu_Repository/katalog/katalog-0.3$ lintian ../*.dsc
<Tonio> tonio@Totoland:~/Datas/Informatique/Kubunbu_Repository/katalog/katalog-0.3$
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> You know you didn't have to fix the NMU errors right? :-)
<Tonio> no
<Tonio> but I don't understand why lol
<Tonio> I didn't do anything concerning this.... I should have been very inspired for a few minutes, but I don't remember what has changed on that point....
<schweeb_> NMU = non maintainer upload
<schweeb_> which is correct, if you're doing the uploading :p
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<tritium> good night, bddebian
<\sh> morning
<ajmitch> hey \sh
<ajmitch> ready for another round of merges? ;)
<\sh> hehe...first I have to do my job here ;)
<\sh> let me ceck my tickets here, and when I resolve them...sure :)
<sivang> \sh: what sort of tickets? :)
<\sh> sivang: digital tv stuff
<sivang> \sh: oh goody, I bet it's interesting no?
<\sh> sivang: hehe..well..sometimes yes, sometimes no...most of the time routine
<ajmitch> so somehow I got on the laptop testing team, now I have to find a fax machine
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, did you sign up?
<\sh> ajmitch: lucky one u :)
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, as I got signed up
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: well I got sent the email, without being on the wiki page
<ajmitch> so I don't know :)
<Treenaks> I got sent the mail, and I /am/ on there
<sivang> ajmitch: cool for you :)
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, as did I. I think they are rewarding some of people who didn't sign up and are useful
<sivang> ajmitch: someone told me they tracked active people in the mailing lists etc..
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: quite possibly
<sivang> Burgundavia: exactly
<\sh> oh then it's clear ,-)
<\sh> I'm not active on the ML...don't have time for this
<ajmitch> \sh: they'll track breezy-changes ;)
<Burgundavia> but you are active in package uploading
<\sh> lol
<ajmitch> it got sent to the address I use for uploads
* Burgundavia needs to fax that tomorrow
<ajmitch> well, sent to matthew garrett actually :)
<\sh> they're scared that I use the laptop for package building
<Burgundavia> yes, that was odd
<ajmitch> maybe they saw my laptop at UDU & felt sorry for me ;)
<Burgundavia> ouch
<ajmitch> p2-400 :)
<Burgundavia> I had my fathers old panasonic toughbook from 1998
<Burgundavia> I beat you
<ajmitch> I never build packages on that clunker, unless it's needed
<\sh> I only have this nc6000 from my company..so I'm using it ,-)
<ajmitch> :)
<\sh> my desktops are at my exwifes place..to be used by my son...
<ajmitch> ah..
<\sh> one moment pls...work is calling ,-)
<ajmitch> yay, got powerpc system setup (with hoary for now)
<\sh> Mithrandir: ping
<Mithrandir> \sh: yes?
<\sh> Mithrandir: I send u my ssh key for ravel...
<\sh> (my new one :()
<Mithrandir> you have?
<\sh> I'll send it 3 mins ago :)
<\sh> to your canonical address
<\sh> msgid <200507261358.31686.sh@sourcecode.de>
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/debtags-edit/
<Mez> why no orig.tar.gz ?
<slomo> Mez: because it's a native package... but seems like the ubuntu changes (just rebuilds) can be dropped with this package so no need to worry ;)
<Amaranth> Mez: Just the man I've been looking for. :)
<Mez> what have I done now
<Amaranth> Mez|Hidingfrom: Any reason why firefox is still in backports? It's not needed and may or may not be messing up upgrades.
<Mez|Hiding> Amaranth - ah... yes - I shall pull
<Mez|Hiding> hmm
<Mez|Hiding> though thing is it'll caus eproblems cause BP has a higher version than Sec.
<Mez|Hiding> as it's based off the breezy version
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> Oh, ubuntu0.1
<Amaranth> shit
<Mez|Hiding> yeah
<Amaranth> Well, supposedly jdong fixed the problems but we've had a couple users in #ubuntu with firefox and mozilla-firefox packages conflicting because they're trying to own the same files.
<Mez> Amaranth, backports conflicts and bumps the mozilla-firefox version
<Amaranth> oh, it Conflicts now?
<Mez> ah shit
<Mez> no
<Mez> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/sources/firefox-1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5.debian-rules
<Mez> it should be Depends: mozilla-firefox (= ${Source-Version})
<Mez> but, unless they're downloading the debs
<Mez> instead of using the repository
<Mez> then it shouldnt be a problem
<Mez> Amaranth: do you see any problem with that control file?
<Amaranth> 1.0.4?
<Mez> that['s what we worked form
<Mez> but, we obv changed for .6
<Mez> but, in theory it shouldnt cause problems (and hasnt so far)
<Mez> cause it "overrides"
<Mez> mozilla-firefox
<Amaranth> i'm not very good at all that crap
<Mez> or should Itr be pre-depend
<Amaranth> 'firefox' vs 'mozilla-firefox' and provides and etc are all a bit over my head still
<\sh> slomo: ping
<slomo> \sh: pong
<\sh> slomo: imms ftbfsing on amd64
<slomo> ok, i'll look at it :/
<slomo> hmm... i need an amd64 machine around me ;)
<slomo> hm, in which X library is XQueryPointer and XOpenDisplay located? and why does it work on every other architecture? ;)
<\sh> apt-file ,-)
<slomo> apt-file can search for library functions? ;)
<\sh> normally u will have a manpage in lib*-dev packages for this function ,-)
<\sh> slomo: and to your question...it's a secret...i can't tell you ,-)
<slomo> \sh: the question regarding eris or this question? ;)
<\sh> slomo: i will check it when I'm home...in the moment I'm also busy with my "normal work" here ==> has nothing to do with linux at all ;)
<slomo> np :) maybe i've already solved this until then ;)
<\sh> slomo: check CxxLibraryList if it's already transitioned...I don't know if this lib was a c++ lib
<slomo> it is... and was fixed by you ;)
<\sh> really? *shrug*
<slomo> yep... on 31 may, at least that is what the changelog says
<\sh> must be the truth
<\sh> oh.../topic
<slomo> \sh: these 2 functions are in -lX11 it seems...
<slomo> now we need someone on amd64 to test it... hm :(
<\sh> slomo: I'm w8 for mithrandir to reactivate my account on ravel :)
<slomo> \sh: what does this do: dh_makeshlibs -plibatlas-cpp-0.5c2 -V 'libatlas-cpp-0.5' ?
<\sh> jesus
<\sh> damn
<\sh> one moment dude
<slomo> hehe ok
<\sh> fix uploaded
<\sh> txj
<\sh> aeh thx
<slomo> for libatlas-cpp? ok thanks :) when it's in the archives you can just upload the debdiff i sent you last night... and then i can fix sear ;)
<\sh> for eris?
<\sh> ok..this evening ;-)
* \sh will do everything this evening
<slomo> hehe... hopefully libatlas-cpp is in the archives by then ;)
<slomo> hm, you got the mail last night?
<\sh> slomo: yes :)
<slomo> ok fine :) hm, maybe i can upload this myself this evening ;)
* \sh smoking
* Mez pokes Nafallo in the eye
* Mez runs away giggling
<Mez> siretart: ping
<siretart> Mez: pong
<siretart> Mez: poking in other's eyes is not nice..
<Mez> it was a friendly poke in the eye
<Mez> is there any other type?
<siretart> ;)
* ogra hands siretart a handkerchief to dry the tears from poking....
<siretart> thnx :)
* siretart hands over to Nafallo 
<ogra> oh, i muddled that :)
<Mez> lol
<bddebian> Morning
<Nafallo> hehe, morning all :-)
<bddebian> Heya Nafallo
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> meeting @ 00:00 UTC+2 *yawns*
<bddebian> Meeting?
<Nafallo> TB
<bddebian> Ahh, not for us neophytes then :-)
<Nafallo> aha! that's 22:00 UTC+2
<Nafallo> nice
<Nafallo> damn evolution translates the timezones for me :-P.
<ogra> Nafallo, gworldclock ;)
* bddebian pokes ogra just for fun :-)
* ogra pokes back
<Nafallo> ogra: baah. put a worldmap on it and I might consider it ;-)
<ogra> pffft... all these gui addicted guys around here
<Mithrandir> just switch your life to UTC and be happy
<tseng> ogra: command line disintegration
<ogra> heh
* Mithrandir hugs zsh
<ogra> Mithrandir, depens where you live .... this will correlate with the happyness :)
<Mithrandir> we should make zsh Essential: yes and make all user's shell be zsh
<ogra> bah
<ogra> <-- basher
<tseng> i got pissed off having back/forward not work
<tseng> im too lazy for zsh
<tseng> $ echo $0
<tseng> bash
<Mithrandir> zsh is the peak of laziness.
<tseng> love.
<tseng> Mithrandir: dude, you have to config it
<tseng> entirely too much work.
* siretart also loves zsh
<Mithrandir> nah, you just have to hold down tab and think about what you want to do
<tseng> zcomp esp?
<tseng> i guess ESP doesnt translate
<slomo> does zsh already support utf8? it doesn't last time i used it...
<tseng> psychic
<Mithrandir> slomo: not too well, no :-/
<Mithrandir> tseng: yeah, it's psychic
<slomo> well this was the first reason why i stayed with bash ;)
<\sh> ah Mithrandir
<\sh> ok..guys..just going home...bbl
<bddebian> Later \sh
<ogra> siretart, whats the ationale to put all the MOTU transitions on the TB agenda ?
<ogra> we have to do them all anyway, i dont understand why you want to discuss them at the TB ...
<ogra> ... since they have nothing to do with the TB
<siretart> ogra: I wasn't too sure, I wanted to check that with you anyways.
<siretart> ogra: the probles is, that I wanted to know, what is the status about currently ongoing transistions, and what transistions are planned for breezy
<ogra> siretart, we _have_ to do all of them... with highest priority
<ogra> slang and aalib are transitioned in main.... we have to care for the universe stuff here
<siretart> *gulp*
<ogra> glu has to wait for xorg, there we have no choice...
<ogra> and as i understand the haskell stuff this waits for xorg too
<siretart> not necessarily
<siretart> the matter with ghc is a bit more complicated
<siretart> I'll take the transition stuff off from the agenda
<ogra> siretart, did you already ask someone with direct access to the buildds fro the right hooks for ghc ?
<siretart> ogra: yes, cpphs could already be built with hugs, haskell-utils should be doable
<ogra> doesnt sond like its not doable within the next weeks
<siretart> after that, we are a bit unsure how to proceed with ghc6, because since the latest upstream revision, it needs ghc6 to be built :/
<ogra> yes, thus my question about hooks on the buildd
<siretart> cpphs was already uploaded, haskell-utils can be built, it needs 'fixed' builddepends for sbuild
<siretart> what hooks are there on the buildd?
<ogra> none, some buildd admin has to provide them manually ...
<ogra> lets discuss it with infinity... i think doko is also someone who knows a small bit about bootstrapping
<siretart> ok
<bddebian> I thought someone had built ghc6-bootstrap?
<ogra> i saw that too anywhere in here...
<siretart> sistpoty has
<ogra> and it doesnt work ?
<siretart> but in that form, it is not that usable, will have to recheck with him
<siretart> it downloads stuff at build-time
<bddebian> Can't it just be used to build haskell-utils and the full ghc6 ?
<siretart> I havn't checked it yet, have to work here, still :(
<doko> ogra, siretart: please talk with infinity, he has to do it on the build machine anyway
<siretart> doko: ok, we will do
<ogra> doko, thanks, thats what i thought
<\sh> slomo: ping
<slomo> \sh: pong
<\sh> slomo: atlas-cpp went through
<slomo> \sh: fine :) can you please upload the new eris version then? :)
<ogra> guys, dont forget to put yourself on the agenda today for upload rights ....
<\sh> will do just now...give me some minutes to relax from work...:) I just had a look only
<Mez> \sh thought you already were on the agenda and had upload rights
<Mez> :P
<Amaranth> TB meeting today?
<Mez> yup
<Mez> in like... 3.25 hours
* bddebian wonders if he should join just to sit in..
<Mez> bddebian, everyone is welcome to si in
<siretart> ogra: I cound 5 on MaintainerCandidates
<siretart> err s/5/7/
* bddebian should probably remove himself for now
<Mez> cound?
<siretart> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> siretart: Probably not ready yet :-)
<Tonio> siretart: hi, tell me, if I upload again katalog today (correct with good deps etc...) will it overwrite the old version ?
<schweeb> Tonio: you need up increment the version, if that's what you're asking
<Tonio> okay, do I need to put -1ubuntu0
<Tonio> or -0ubuntu1
<\sh> -0ubuntu1
<ogra> Tonio, always -0ubuntu1 so the debian package will overwrite it once there is a debian -1 version
<ogra> (which would be the first debian package)
<slomo> Tonio: for revu you best keep the version as is... it will be overwritten then
<jan1> hello all
<\sh> did i say , that siretart and sistopy are rocking dudes? this nice little password recovery tools is GREAT!
<ogra> with every new package you increment the last number (indeed only if you do "real" uploads, not revu uploads) i.e. -0ubuntu2
<bddebian> Hello Jan1
<jan1> hmm someone took jani
<ogra> Tonio, but a package that gets intially packaged for ubuntu and doesnt exist in debian should always have 0ubuntu1
<Tonio> ogra: ok ant hnaks for the info
<Tonio> took me a long moment but my packages are clean now ;)
<Tonio> ogra:  I'm just uplaoding right now, but it appears to upload to fast to me.
<Tonio> can you confirm me that you can see the files on the server ?
<ogra> Tonio, nope
<ogra> i dont have access to the revu server
<ogra> ask siretart
<Tonio> excuse ma ;)
<Tonio> me
<siretart> Tonio: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=185 is this your upload?
<ogra> np
<bddebian> Tonio: siretart is REVU master :-)
<siretart> atm. until we get that vserver for revu
<Tonio> k
<Tonio> I don't have the feeling that .orig.tar.gz file is sent....
<siretart> it was not
<Tonio> dput -P *_source.changes
<Tonio> isn't that correct ?
<\sh> debuild -S -sa
<bddebian> Yes
<siretart> how did you run dpkg-buildpackge?
<\sh> for source upload
<bddebian> Ohh
<bddebian> whoops
<Tonio> debuild -s
<siretart> as \sh said, always use '-S -sa' instead of plain '-S'
<siretart> for revu, that is
<Tonio> okay
<Tonio> I'm doing it then overwrite everthing.... sorry ;)
<Tonio> can you delete all of those uploads ?
<Tonio> or do I have to modify version to get it overwritten ?
<siretart> if you want an upload nuked, make a comment
<siretart> an admin like \sh, me, ajmitch, tseng or dholbach will have possibility to nuke an upload
<Tonio> okay ;) Cause I don't want to create a mess on the server...
<Tonio> I'll wait for them to nuke
<Tonio> you say "will"
<Tonio> don't you have it at the moment ?
<siretart> Tonio: you can update uploads without creating new entries. the main page lists only one entry per sourcepackage
<Tonio> yes but it says "nothing to do with .source file" if ti try tu overwrite...
<siretart> delete the source file
<Tonio> k
<Tonio> nice ;)
<\sh> preparing some coffee and getting refreshed for the meeting ;-)
<siretart> eta 2h, yes?
<siretart> damn, and I'm still in the office and have to work
<siretart> :/
<\sh> yeah..but I have to smell fresh and yummy before I can stand in the middle of the arena ,-)
<siretart> ah, you applied for main. :) gogogo! :)
<\sh> siretart: yes..sadly ,-)
<siretart> ;)
<\sh> it's all ogras fault, I'll tell him, when they're finished with me *lol*
<jan1> \sh good luck, you've been very productive lately
<\sh> jan1: actually I'm doing this only to support riddell...
<jan1> nevertheless you're productive :)
<jan1> there's no exuse for that
* Riddell hugs \sh 
<ivoks> hi guys
<bddebian> Hello ivoks
<jan1> h iivoks
<ivoks> this backup stuff is harder than i tought :(
<\sh> Riddell: I love u too :)
<ivoks> \sh hi
<\sh> hey ivoks
* \sh learned something 
<\sh> READ THE FCKING MANUALS :) or in my case REPORTS ,->
<ivoks> anyone wants to contribute or see my work i have done in last 2 days
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> none? :(
<ivoks> no one
<bddebian> ivoks: If I could I would :-)
<ivoks> you could check it out and run it :)
<\sh> ivoks: u created the desaster recovery backup option for ubuntu breezy especially for my laptop? ,->
<siretart> rsnapshot is very nice for that
<ivoks> \sh :-)
<\sh> but not if your hd is dieing suddenly...evenings it's working, mornings it's broken
<ivoks> \sh i did catch up python so well :)
<\sh> and no...it's not the folk song of cat stevens
<ivoks> \sh want to try it?
<jan1> ogra, so can elmo do a sync and say ignore ubuntu1 patches en-gross for a list of packages skipping MOM?
<ogra> yep
<\sh> ivoks: honestly: not today, cause I have other thoughts in my head and other things to think of...but please give me link to test it tomorrow
<ivoks> ogra could you help me? :(
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/backup.py
<ivoks> don't take it seriuosly, it's just begining
<ivoks> 3kb file
<\sh> that's all?
<ivoks> :(
<\sh> I'm tired?
<\sh> lol
<ivoks> feel free to contribute
<ivoks> :)
<jan1> I'm just nitpicking ivoks, this is not a priority if you want a working app
<\sh> I don't code gtk
<\sh> I'm the kde guy ,-) use python-kde3 ,-)
<jan1> but there is a tarfile module in python, so you don't need to exec tar.Or so I think.
<ivoks> jan1 thanks for the tip
<ivoks> jan1 i'm quite new to python and gtk... this wasn't so hard to do, but whole day i'm busting my head how to create treeview of folders on disk
<ivoks> with checkboxes
<jan1> I don't know python either aside from occasional reading of source and a few scripts
<jan1> I just remembered I used tarfile once and it's slower than execcing tar itself :(
<ivoks> eh
<ogra> ivoks, hmm, thats *very* basic :)
<ivoks> ogra yeah, it's 4 hours of work
<ivoks> and 20 hours of trying to figure out how to create treeview of folders
<ivoks> i will continue my work, don't worry...
<ogra> ivoks, it just created a 1.5 gig file in temp until my / ran out of space ....
<ivoks> :)
<ogra> you should do some size checks
<ivoks> ogra i know
<ivoks> i wanted to do a treeview with size column
<ogra> and you should warn testers about that ;)
<ivoks> sorry
<\sh> ok...now for coffee and a shower...
<ogra> if you use xfs for / your system is fucked after running out of space
<ogra> completely
<ivoks> ok, guys, backup.py is potentional DOS
<slomo> ogra: what happens then?
* slomo worries
<siretart> slomo: then you better have fullbackups ;)
<ivoks> slomo boot ubuntu installation and delete some files
<ogra> slomo, it starts to write zeros
<ivoks> oh...
<ogra> slomo, its not easy to get it running again... but the xfs repair tools can do it.... its just a lot of work :)
<slomo> omg... well, this means i have to keep an eye on my free disc space ;)
<ogra> slomo, www.grawert.net has a simple diskchecker script from the days i ran xfs systems ;)
<ivoks> herve hi
<herve> hello
<slomo> ogra: what do you use now?
<bddebian> Heya herve
<herve> hey ivoks!
<ogra> ext3
<ogra> but thats sloow...compared to xfs ...
<jan1> ogra, tried reiser?
<herve> ogra, I removed xfs when I began to lost files at fsck
<ivoks> herve what's up?
<herve> ivoks, nothing much, my work days are still the way to hell
<herve> ogra, and I found it slow :-) (to copy files, if we don't mean the same)
<ogra> jan1, i will never let anything hans reiser designed nearer then 10m to any of my systems
<ivoks> :)
<jan1> ogra, watch out at conferences then :)
<ogra> herve, we talked about running out of space with xfs... which is the nly issue i know about xfs...
<slomo> hmm is someone working on that?
<jan1> or use reiser over nfs on a server 11 meters away :)
<herve> when fsck happened, files were just deleted, not moved to any lost+found or consistent state
<ogra> herve, xfs is great if you know it good enough... i ran a 3TB san array with it in '98 it was the fastest in town... but the mallest files on there were about 600MB
<jan1> I found it both fast and lossless, but YMMV of course
<herve> yes, probably not suited to my needs
<ivoks> well... see you guys
<herve> bye ivoks
<ivoks> i'm off to beach
<herve> enjoy your days :-)
<herve> you lucky
<ogra> i have seen companys going down the drain because of missing backups and reiserfs
<ivoks> herve i'll try (i don't know how i'll manage that cause ogra just gave me a slap :)
<ogra> hans sells stuff as stable thats far from that
<jan1> I never managed servers, but for workstation use it's cool IMO
<herve> yes, like the editor of the crap I fight with everyday...
<ivoks> all my servers are on XFS
* siretart loves ext3. stable, tested, rocking.
<ogra> jan1, yes, if you dont have valuable data on thm
<jan1> I don't :)
<ogra> i really hate reisers rubbish
<ivoks> 4TB server too :)
<ogra> siretart++
<ivoks> ogra i agree
<ivoks> well... off i go
<ogra> herve, nothing was deleted... did youtry xfsrestore ?
<herve> ok, I admit, I read quite no doc
<herve> I expect it to work out of the box
<herve> like ext3 doe
<herve> s
<ogra> herve, if you know the tools and use them, xfs will never leave you alone :)
<ogra> or break...
<ogra> but having xfs on small disks that run out of space every now and then is a PITA...
<herve> sure thing I'm supposed to know the tools I use
<herve> anyway, ext3 is more suited for ws and laptops
<ogra> yup...
<ogra> has anyone experience with jfs ? i never used it
<\sh> I'm running xfs now on the lap
<\sh> reiserfs on the usb hd
<ogra> \sh, btw, if you only want main upload rights for KDE i wont vote for you ! at least one gnome related package every release must happen too... :)
<\sh> ogra: now look what u did
<jan1> ogra, there are some blog entries by john goerzen (he's on planet debian) regarding jfs among other fs-s IIRC
<ogra> not a "nice to have"
<ogra> its a "must!!"
<herve> I'm pretty sure to find the same on reiserfs :-)
<\sh> ogra: am I allowed to quote u?
<ogra> sure :)
<ogra> and i said "gnome related" dont mess with seb128 ;)
<\sh> ogra: please check and black out some things u don't want to see
<ogra> thats ok :)
<\sh> the TB will kill me
<bddebian> How soon is meeting and should I come?
<\sh> and sabdfl will send me a brazil shemale
<ogra> heh... dont worry
<bddebian> \sh: ;-)
<ogra> ahahhahha
<ogra> bddebian, why not
<bddebian> ogra: Dunno
<ogra> Unfrgiven, coud you remove yourself from the MaintainerCandidates page please
<siretart> woah, I accidentally turned off the powersupply in my office
<bddebian> heh
<siretart> furtunatly I'm working on a sunray and laptop :)
<slomo> siretart: lol... how has this happened? :)
<siretart> I kicked the junction box :/
<\sh> slomo: u sure liberis is c++?
<slomo> \sh: it's coded in c++ if that is what you want to know ;) and it's currently not installable because of libraries it depends on which were renamed because of cxxtransition
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> i did it by myself *lol*
<\sh> *shakeshishead*
<jan1> ogra, I saw edubuntu-meta is a new package unrelated to ubuntu-meta. Isn't it annoying to keep them in sync, I mean the update scripts? I remember lokking a while back at kubuntu-meta and ubuntu-meta and there were slight inconsistencies which were from time to time eliminated
<slomo> \sh: one of this libraries is libatlas which you finally fixed today ;)
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> and liberis i did as well
<jan1> I am wondering what the cleanest way to do a xubuntu-meta be (based on xfce4)
<\sh> *shrugs*
<ogra> jan1, they are completely separate distros
<jan1> I mean from code-reuse perspective
<jan1> that's all done, now?All you do is modify the seed description?
<jan1> when soemthing goes into ubuntu-minimal or standard is it automatically picked up?
<herve> grrr those money problems...
<ogra> jan1, since i use these metapackages unmodified, yes
<\sh> slomo: for u it build properly only installing the deb was the problem?
<jan1> ogra, hanks
<ogra> the only diferent ones are -server and -desktop
<slomo> \sh: yes... installing was the problem because of this weird dh_makeshlibs hack... the now built versions should have correct dependencies
<ogra> -server installs a complete classroom ltsp environment... -desktop is the desktop with edu apps
<\sh> slomo: will try in chroot..mom
<\sh> slomo: works..uploading
<slomo> \sh: thanks :)
<\sh> slomo: np
<\sh> can it be that kimbada a bad package is?
<herve> I'll merge the python packages
<ogra> hola dholbach
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> how are you all?
<slomo> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey slomo :)
<herve> daniel!!!
<\sh> DHOLBACH :)
<dholbach> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! :)
* \sh throws a cup of coffee to Daniel :) 
* dholbach already has one :)
<herve> hey, don't burn him!
<\sh> well...beer has to wait until u r in berlin ;-)
<dholbach> herve: how are you? :)
<herve> globally fine :-)
<dholbach> and locally?
<herve> not a good day
<dholbach> what went wrong?
<herve> ho the same things we discuss often
<herve> girls, money, job :)
<\sh> oh..same applies to me..but remove girls ,-)
<slomo> and same for me... when you remove job ;)
* \sh will order a "realdoll.com" at a later time ,-)
<dholbach> herve: i can imagine
<siretart> hi dholbach
<dholbach> siretart: hey reinhard, how's it going?
<siretart> still in the office
<siretart> want to go home :/
<dholbach> :-(
<dholbach> siretart: who do i have to talk to, to make them let you?
<siretart> hehe. I'm alone here :))
<siretart> dholbach: did svenl answer you?
<dholbach> then go :)
<ogra> siretart, haha
<siretart> i know ;)
<dholbach> siretart: sven luther on utnubu-list? i answered him today
<ogra> siretart, answer is a really friendly word
<dholbach> ogra: you know how much i appreciate friendly people
<siretart> yeah, I also consider his signature ( that line with 'friendly' ) rather sarcastic
<ogra> heh
<\sh> what is with svenl? he was the debian release maintainer working for those pegasos guys, right?
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> \sh, you dont want to have to do anything with him
<siretart> he is.. let's say it in a nice way, a quite difficult person..
<ogra> belive me
<herve> last time I heard about him, he was on #u-d
<ogra> siretart, youre to polite... really
<dholbach> that's the good thing about life... things can improve :)
<herve> and the debate was described as "fight"
<\sh> ogra: u introduced him last time..and I was begging for a pegasos machine ,->
<ogra> dholbach, in case of svenl i doubt that
<ogra> \sh, thast svenl if he has a real good day and feels nice and polite facing other people: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/utnubu-discuss/2005-July/000019.html
<ogra> \sh, look at the reply ;)
<siretart> ok, /me home, want to catch the tb meeting.. cu
<\sh> ugh
<bddebian> Hey, I want a Pegasos machine!! :-)
<\sh> forget it
<\sh> only gentoo guys will get some ,->
<slomo> bddebian: me too ;)
<\sh> ogra: now u know, why I don't want to mess around with 'hardcoded' people
<ogra> heh
<bddebian> :'-( \sh :-)
<Burgundavia> dholbach, welcome back
<\sh> bddebian: it's easier to get them from ebay
<dholbach> hey Burgundavia, nice to see you too
<bddebian> \sh: Aye
<Burgundavia> dholbach, you had school, no?
<dholbach> Burgundavia: i'm still busy with my thesis and i'll have to hand it in in 3,5 weeks
<\sh> u won't believe it...I'm patching now a 10MB source
<\sh> gzipped
<Burgundavia> dholbach, good luck
<dholbach> thank you :)
<slomo> \sh: good look :) when you have time look at ace... 24 mb gzipped sources ;)
<\sh> actually it's only a couple of bytes...
<\sh> slomo: I gave up with ace
<\sh> the latest upstream release should work with gcc4
<\sh> slomo: cxx transition ,-)
<slomo> \sh: fine... that was also my proposed fix... and even the debian guys think the same ;)
<\sh> slomo: but the rules file is a mess^10
<\sh> u have to patch everything from the beginning, i had problems with finding qmake etc.
<herve> \sh, the same with hydrogen yesterday
<\sh> herve: no...better...it didn't comply to the standard qt build rules...didn't get the QTDIR correctly etc. only my tries to build latest ace :(
<\sh> slomo: but I think u will manage it :)
<herve> \sh, mine too
<herve> ok, let's move to the python standards
<herve> here I am comfortable :()
<slomo> \sh: what? ace? i don't think so ;) i would wait until the new upstream release is in debian... that would be too much to patch
<\sh> slomo: when it will be finished? etch+1 ? ,-)
<slomo> \sh: no idea... hopefully sometime soon before breezy release ;) otherwise i can try to hack a package around the new version together...
<slomo> btw... while we're at new versions ;) can someone look at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=166 ?
<dholbach> tritium: michael! how's it going?
<tritium> Hey dholbach :)
<tritium> I'm doing well, thanks.  How are you?
<dholbach> a bit tired, but i'm fine - thanks :)
<tritium> It's great to see you!
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> hey there bddebian
<jan1> meeting started
<\sh> meeting time
<dholbach> it's nice to see you all too - in one month i'll have more time again, to hang out with you too :)
<jan1> me too :)
<tritium> yay!
<\sh> dholbach: u r attending TB? yes, come on ,)
<dholbach> sh: absolutely - i'm already there
<\sh> oh :)
<siretart> hi folks
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu sistpoty :)
<\sh> hmmm...fixed kimbada
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I jsut said to my gf
<Mez> #you cna call me adam now
<Mez> and she said waht
<Mez> I said MOTU
<Mez> she said
<Mez> oh *drools* he-man
<Mez> grr
<sistpoty> hrhr
<dholbach> :-)
<slomo> lol
<herve> hello jbailey
<dholbach> jbailey: hi jeff :)
<Mez> lol, and she's gonna be in #ubuntu soon :D
<jbailey> Hi. =)
<bddebian> Mez: :-)
<bddebian> Heya jbailey
<opi> re after long time without network access :-)
<Mez> and thats her
<Mez> Emly
<ajmitch> morning
* ajmitch is missing a meeting again :(
<dholbach> ajmitch: hey andrew :)
<siretart> hi ajmitch
<herve> morning ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi
<herve> is it really necessary to force debhelper >= 4.2.28 if we want Python 2.4?
<dholbach> it's for a rocking dh_python, i recall
<ajmitch> 4.2.28 says 'Add 2.4 to python_allversions'
<ajmitch> so if you don't use that version or higher, it complains
<herve> what complains?
<ajmitch> dh_python
* ajmitch wonders if he should ever apply for main upload rights :)
<herve> but the package remains 100% usable?
<herve> I'd really like to drop two ubuntu versions :-)
<ajmitch> ?
<ajmitch> it only really matter for backports now, I think
<ajmitch> since a newer debhelper is in sid
<herve> yes, me fool
<herve> we DO have debhelper >= 4.2.28 in breezy
<herve> yoohoo!
<ajmitch> of course..
<ajmitch> if we didn't, then there'd be no point having that build-dep :)
<ajmitch> 4.2.28 went into hoary as well
<herve> sometimes I just follow the rules too much -:)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> so backporting to sarge would be the only one to lookout for :)
<ajmitch> or warty, if you're desperate
* ajmitch must go off to work, will bbiab
<dholbach> that was an awesome meeting - thanks to all of you who were involved so much!
<herve> yeah, backporting in a word ;-)
<dholbach> LET'S MAKE BREEZY UNIVERSE ROCK!
<ajmitch> dholbach: how much longer on your thesis?
<ajmitch> if we have \sh & dholbach, there won't be any work left for the rest of us ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch: i'll be out of trouble (thesis handed in, project done with my dad, moved, ...) in early september
<dholbach> ajmitch: don't worry :)
* ajmitch will just have to sit back & relax then... :)
<lamont> siretart: is it just the normal ghc6 circular-dep-wait-from-hell issue?
* bddebian doesn't comment on ajmitch
<ajmitch> bddebian: a good thing, too
<siretart> lamont: more or less, yes
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<siretart> lamont: we tried working around that, but didn't succeed
<herve> ok, 4 packages less to merge!
<herve> night all
<dholbach> herve: super! thank you!
<dholbach> herve: sleep tight
<tritium> night herve :)
<\sh> thx herve and good night :)
<ogra> nigh herve and thanks :)
<bddebian> Later her
<bddebian> herve even
<herve> argh! I lost the fourth one!
<bddebian> Damn tab completion
<jan1> night all
<ajmitch> herve: zope-* ?
<herve> hehe, thanks all
<\sh> I need a towl now...
<herve> ajmitch, I did two today, too, yes
<ajmitch> herve: which ones? I forgot to take a couple on the list that I worked on
<siretart> lamont: the problem is that libgmp3 is not available in breezy anymore, it was transitioned to libgmp3c2, so ghc6 is not installable anymore
<lamont> siretart: right.  bludgeon  as needed. got it.
<comadreja> hello again !
<comadreja> back home
<bddebian> ANd haskel-utils build-deps ghc6 and ghc6 depends haskel-utils right?
<bddebian> Heya comadreja
<sistpoty> yep,
<herve> ok, got back the fab fourth -:)
<comadreja> congratulations to all new motus :D
<lamont> siretart: "sometime this week" fit within your needs?
<siretart> lamont: sure
* tritium congratulates all the new MOTUs
<sistpoty> but haskell-utils should build with slightly modified build-deps (alternate dependency problem)
<herve> who are the new motus?
<\sh> comadreja , slomo, madduck, nafallo
<sistpoty> yeah, congrats to you
<herve> martin? you wouldn't have hesitated long ;()
<Nafallo> wee! :-D
<herve> congrats Nafallo and others
<\sh> hmmm...
<Nafallo> \sh: hmmm...?
<Nafallo> \sh: packaging jabberd for main? ;-)
<Nafallo> (1)
<bddebian> Yeah congrats Nafallo, SloMo_, madduck, and comadreja!!!
<tritium> dholbach, when you finish we need to have a celebration :)
<\sh> Nafallo: actually ejabberd is much more stable then jabberd2
<dholbach> tritium: absolutely :)
<herve> ajmitch, that was zope-stripogram and zope-rdfgrabber, the last ones if I reacll
<\sh> but I can try to fix X now ,-)
<tritium> :)
<herve> try is the word :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: hahaha.
<Nafallo> \sh: ejabberd for main then :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: breezy +1 :)
<Nafallo> \sh: atleast for breezy+1 if jabberd2 haven't settled down :-)
<herve> Here I go
<SloMo_> \sh: when you fix X you're my hero ;)
<herve> hi and bye DanielN :-)
<herve> see you all later
<\sh> SloMo_: no ways..I don't like flying around in pyjamas ,-)
<comadreja> how do we get now the upload rights btw ?
<dholbach> wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads knows
<comadreja> cool, thanks :)
<comadreja> brb
<Nafallo> I was finished with the mails before the meeting was over :-)
<Nafallo> actually uploads@ was sent before the weekend ;-)
<tritium> Good evening, everyone.
<\sh> hey tritium
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<DanielN> hi bddebian, hi \sh !
<bddebian> Heya DanielN
* tritium rephrases:  good night, all!  :)
* ajmitch guesses he uploaded zope-stripogram before herve did..
<\sh> hey DanielN
<DanielN> :)
<ajmitch> how's the merge list looking now?
<bddebian> Long :-)
<dholbach> good night everybody :)
<ajmitch> very useful, bddebian
<ajmitch> night dholbach
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
<bddebian> ajmitch: That's me :-)
<ajmitch> :P
<dholbach> night you two :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Down to 89 and some I have already tagged as pendingupload
* ajmitch grabs hardware-monitor
<bddebian> Didn't I already do that?
<ajmitch> you set it as pending & left a comment there
<\sh> ajmitch can upload :)
<ajmitch> but someone still has to do the upload
<bddebian> Oh, sorry
<ajmitch> and it's an app that I use :)
<bddebian> Ah, nice
* bddebian hopes it builds
<ajmitch> it ought do
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> since looking at the ubuntu diff, there are minimal changes
<ajmitch> they can probably all be dropped, in fact
* ajmitch checks on libgtop2-dev version in sid
<ajmitch> yeah, might be to good to drop them all
<bddebian> Didn't believe me eh? :-)
<siretart> Mez: are backports from archive.u.c. working yet?
<Mez> the ones that are in the archive, yes
<bddebian> OK, I gotta head home.  Later folks.  I'll try to hit a few more merges tonight
<siretart> Mez: how do you add packages to be backported?
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists/hoary-backports.all.i386
<Mez> siretart, I poke elmo
<ajmitch> bddebian: I've got to review anything you put up, remember :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Aye :-)
<dholbach> bddebian: thanks for that :)
<bddebian> dholbach: For what?
<dholbach> ajmitch: i was doing some reviews as well :)
* ajmitch grabs snacc, just for fun
<dholbach> bddebian: being involved like that
<bddebian> dholbach: Oh, no problem. :-)
<siretart> Mez: ah, I see. do you have a policy what will be/can be backported? what about main packages?
<bddebian> Catch ya'll later.
<ajmitch> dholbach: ok, anyway to make sure we don't grab & review the same? :)
<ajmitch> apart from the timezone separation ;)
<Seveas> Any motu up for correcting php4-gd2?
<Seveas> sources are still available in archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> but the package does not build because debian/rules isn't executable
<ajmitch> Seveas: what's the problem?
<ajmitch> ah
<Seveas> that's the *only* compile-time problem
<ajmitch> so far ;)
<ajmitch> Mez: I didn't know you were allowed to backport things like mono? :)
<Seveas> ajmitch, I just built the package :)
<Seveas> it's the *only* problem :)
<ajmitch> good
<Mez> ajmitch
<Mez> I dont
<ajmitch> in what section is the package?
<Seveas> universe
<ajmitch> hmm
<Seveas> otherwise I would not have talked to the MOTU
<ajmitch> apt-get source isn't getting it for me
<Seveas> true
<ajmitch> Seveas: well we can care for multiverse as well
<Seveas> but the files are still there on archive.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> php4-gd ?
<ajmitch> or is it gd2?
<Seveas> php4-gd installs fine
<Seveas> php4-gd2 is the package i'm talking about
<ajmitch> no idea why it's not showing in the sources list then?
<ajmitch> Mez: you're not backporting mono stuff, but what are you asking about in #u-devel then?
<Seveas> It shows up in lamont's buildlogs, last entry is from october
<siretart> ok folks, I'm off for my bed
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> night siretart
<Mez> ajmithc - what?
<Mez> ajmitch, I'm just looking at a dep-wait on the backport buildds thats all
<sistpoty> gn8 siretart
<ajmitch> Mez: so someone else in the backports team is?
<Mez> ajmitch: what package are you referring to
<ajmitch> Mez: gtk-sharp-unstable & cli-common are both mono packages
<Mez> they're part of mono? or depend on mono
<dholbach> does anybody know, who anthony.mercatante@laposte.net is?
<ajmitch> gtk-sharp2-unstable is C# bindings to gtk+
<Mez> see, I didnt know that
* Mez slaps himself
<ajmitch> cli-common is a package that has scripts for building any mono package
<chillywilly> bah
<SloMo_> hmm what's the problem with gtk-sharp2-unstable?
<ajmitch> so someone was probably backporting beagle :)
<SloMo_> ajmitch: yes, we had beagle in the old backports ;)
<SloMo_> \sh: what was the package you uploaded today for me which failed on amd64? eris?
* sistpoty needs some sleep... gn8 folks
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-24
<njs> Is this the right place to ask general questions about packaging?
<njs> I have a software project.  As a convenience for users, we distribute binaries of new versions, until distros have a chance to pick it up.  So our unofficial sid deb has version "<release number>-0.1", to avoid bumping into the official package.  What version do I use for a package built for, say, dapper?
<bluefoxicy> 0.1ubuntu0 I think
<crimsun> that's fine. What's the holdup on getting it into Sid?
<lifeless> njs: the usual convention is to put the packages for different distribution releases (sid/dapper/etch etc) into different directories
<lifeless> njs: theres no need for a different version number between the different builds unless there is an actual change.
<Laser_away> bddebian: ah, stink!
<bddebian> I stink?
<njs> lifeless: hrm.  seems confusing.
<Laser_away> bddebian: no, about Scilab
<bddebian> I know, I was kidding :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: debian-science is thinking of setting up a unoffical repo for this sort of thing
<tritium> LaserJock: what sort of thing
<tritium> ?
<LaserJock> licensing problems and experimental packages
<tritium> oh
<LaserJock> I'm just not sure what to do
<LaserJock> scientists need to get with it when it comes to licensing their software
<njs> lifeless: wouldn't that break upgrading from dapper to edgy, say?
<phanatic> njs: if you need to rebould the package (newer dependencies), then you bump the version anyway (from 0.1 to 0.2 for example)
<njs> phanatic: okay, right.  so what if you have to rebuild it for older dependencies? :-)
<phanatic> you do the same thing... there is no special versioning for dapper or edgy... just version bumps. (and X-ubuntuX when it gets modified)
<hub> w00t
<hub> hugin released, the license is fixed
<hub> I should be able to upload it this time
<LaserJock> anybody know what the policy is for getting stuff into Debian's non-free is?
<LaserJock> is it the same as Multiverse?
<slomo> LaserJock: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-non-free
<LaserJock> ah, I guess I should've figured it would be in the Debian Policy
<LaserJock> crimsun: how do you ignore joins and parts?
<bddebian> ?
<LaserJock> I was thinking of taking a dive into #ubuntu for a few minutes
<crimsun> /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS
<LaserJock> but I have to turn of the joins and parts or I get a more of a headache then usual
<lprofil> good evening
<crimsun> lprofil: hi. What's the issue with libfaac-dev?
<LaserJock> lprofil: it's not so much annoying as off topic
<lprofil> is anybody of you able to install libfaac-dev ?
<crimsun> yes, libfaac-dev installs fine for me on Dapper and Edgy.
<lprofil> damn
<lprofil> it says:
<lprofil> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lprofil>   libfaac-dev: Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable
<lprofil> E: Broken packages
<lprofil> apt-get install -f does not fix it
<crimsun> you're not using Ubuntu's libfaac-dev, then.
<lprofil> any suggestions ?
<crimsun> our libfaac-dev has this:
<crimsun>   Depends: libmp4v2-dev
<lprofil> how do you mean?
<crimsun> so you must be using another repo like marillat's.
<lprofil> ok
<crimsun> ``apt-cache policy libfaac-dev''
<lprofil> oha, i didn't know the "policy" option
<lprofil> :)
<LaserJock> lprofil: was that the problem?
<lprofil> yes
<lprofil> i do not know yet if it _was_
<ajmitch> almost sounds like bug 53834 can be rejected then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53834 in faac "Broken dependecies when trying to install libfaac" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53834
<crimsun> that's a definite Rejected IME
<bddebian> Hey, I'm trying to build this package called axiom, can anyone help me? ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well I know YOU won't help me :-)
<lprofil> what's your prob?
<lprofil> ./configure
<lprofil> make
<lprofil> make install
<lprofil> ?
<lprofil> or isn't it that trivial?
<ajmitch> hehe
<lprofil> ;-)
<ajmitch> certainly not that trivial
<lprofil> tell us
<bddebian> lprofil: I'm being a little sarcastic.  It's a known ugly package full of lisp and other crap :-)
<LaserJock> usually it's because it's got 40mb of source and takes a while to get feedbac
<bddebian> It also happens to be a 40Mb source file :-)
<lprofil> where do i find axiom and what does it do?
<LaserJock> bddebian: are you just trying to merge?
<bddebian> lprofil: Don't even bother man.  It's an algebra package
<LaserJock> lprofil: apt-get source axiom
<LaserJock> bddebian: hehe
<ajmitch> LaserJock: it's been broken for awhile, I believe
<bddebian> LaserJock: Sort of but it build-deps xfree86-common and then FTBFSs
<ajmitch> only certain people are brave enough to deal with it ;)
<LaserJock> so it's broken in Debian as well?
<bddebian> I can fix the C generated errors but now it doesn't build a object file.. :-(
<bddebian> LaserJock: I think it has to be since it still build deps xfree86-common but I'm not sure
<ajmitch> LaserJock: debian bug 376017
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 376017 in axiom "Subject: axiom: FTBFS: Obsolete Build-Depends on xfree86-common" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/376017
<ajmitch> don't know if the rest of the errors he's seeing show up there
<ajmitch> since it won't have been rebuilt for an age
<bddebian> Nope
<bddebian> I was going to post my findings but I can't figure out the object file thing
<bddebian> Of course upstream has been dead since 09 of 2005 :-(
<lprofil> sorry to interrupt you but are you trying to compile it from sources ?
<LaserJock> some day science packages just make me want to cry
<bddebian> lprofil: No, the debian source package
<lprofil> under ubuntu?
<bddebian> Aye
<LaserJock> lprofil: we are the Ubuntu Universe developers here
<LaserJock> we are trying to make sure packages in Universe build right
* bddebian is no developer :-(
<LaserJock> and are as updated and bug free as possible
* LaserJock notices that bddebian is a member of ubuntu-dev and begs to differ
<ajmitch> bddebian: except that you've got your key in the keyring...
* ajmitch notes that bddebian is lying through his teeth about not being a developer
<bddebian> Having a gpg key does not make me a developer
<ajmitch> being trusted enough to have upload rights does
<ajmitch> so stop arguing
<LaserJock> bddebian: shut up and accept it!
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> :-)\
<lprofil> i got some trouble adding marillats gpg key
<lprofil> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/mantikor/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<lprofil> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<lprofil> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<lprofil> when i type
<lprofil>  gpg --export 010908312D230C5F | apt-key add -
<ajmitch> why do you want to get packages from marillat's repositories?
<LaserJock> lprofil: to be honest, just don't do marillat
<lprofil> hmm
<ajmitch> they'll break things, as you've seen
<lprofil> well, i will try to be a bit more specific with my prob
<ajmitch> & then we end up with the bugreports
<lprofil> i am trying to compile cinelerra
<lprofil> i get this error when i ./configure the cvs sources:
<lprofil> libfaac libraries       missing
<lprofil> libfaac headers         missing
<lprofil> even if i have libfaac installed
<ajmitch> and libfaac-dev?
<LaserJock> do you have a -dev package?
<lprofil> but not libfaac-dev
<LaserJock> doh, ajmitch beat me
<lprofil> i cannot install libfaac-dev
<ajmitch> you couldn't install because you were using marillat repositories, right?
<lprofil> no
<lprofil> i didn't add them yet due to the gpg problem
<ajmitch> what I said, get rid of that marillat repository line, please
<lprofil> maybe that saved me from further trouble
<lprofil> i didn't add it and won't do so
<LaserJock> are you sure?
<lprofil> back to the "libfaac-dev: Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable" prob
<lprofil> yes, sure
<LaserJock> did you remove the lines and apt-get update?
<ajmitch> because the package in dapper does not depend on libmp4-dev
<ajmitch> do you have multiverse enabled for dapper in your sources.list ?
<lprofil> i'll do but they didn't affect due to the missing gpg keys
<LaserJock> yes it did
<lprofil> i will do remove them...
<lprofil> i had the prob before
<LaserJock> just because it gave you gpg warnings doesn't mean it isn't in your apt cache
<lprofil> removed
<ajmitch> can you please put the output of 'apt-cache policy libfaac-dev' on pastebin
<lprofil> what is pastebin?
<lprofil> libfaac-dev:
<lprofil>   Installed: (none)
<lprofil>   Candidate: 1.24+cvs20060416-0.1
<lprofil>   Version table:
<lprofil>      1.24+cvs20060416-0.1 0
<lprofil>         500 http://www.kiberpipa.org ./ Packages
<lprofil>      1.24clean-0ubuntu4 0
<lprofil>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<hub> hugin 0.6 is a pain to build on dapper
<ajmitch> I see
<ajmitch> lprofil: it avoids you flooding the channel like that
<lprofil> how do i use it?
<ajmitch> please remove/disable the line in sources.list with http://www.kiberpipa.org
<LaserJock> lprofil: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ajmitch> mixing in non-ubuntu repositories is often going to give you problems
<lprofil> thanks
<lprofil> i erased the lines; did a apt-get update but still have the broken dependecies probs
<LaserJock> lprofil: pastebin the problem
<Hobbsee> hi all
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: bddebian :)
<lprofil> put in my name and the message
<Hobbsee> oh for goodness sake!
<lprofil> how to submit?
<lprofil> send button
<Hobbsee> bug 49066 is crazy.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49066 in kdelibs "Dependency errors for kdelibs4c2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49066
<LaserJock> lprofil: yeah, then give us the URL
<crimsun> Hobbsee: for breezy?
<lprofil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18743
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i think so
<ajmitch> lprofil: right, so that problem is caused by the non-ubuntu libfaac still being on your system
<lprofil> aha
<crimsun> Hobbsee: oh that's a straight Rejected.
<lprofil> how do i link the installed libfaac libaries to my cinelerra config file?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: exactly.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what exactly should i say as a rejected message, do you think?
<lprofil> is there a possiblity to tell cinelerra that this libaries are already installed?
<ajmitch> lprofil: just install libfaac0 & libfaac-dev from dapper
<lprofil> i cannot install libfaac-dev
<crimsun> Hobbsee: something along the lines of 'kdelibs4c2a is very different to kdelibs4c2, and mixing binaries compiled for different Ubuntu releases often results in these such problems. Please ask ktechlab.org to recompile their source package against Dapper libs.'
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks :)
<LaserJock> lprofil: get rid of the non-ubuntu libfaac and install the Ubuntu one
<lprofil> by removing the universe respositories?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> how about apt-get remove libfaac and then apt-get libfaac
<ajmitch> libfaac0, actually
<LaserJock> well, whatever
<lprofil> works
<lprofil> now i will try again
<lprofil> i will try again to compile cinelerra
<lprofil> thanks for the hint - wether it worked or not
<LaserJock> lprofil: that's why it's a good idea to not use non-ubuntu repos
<lprofil> configured without any errors
<LaserJock> lprofil: and if you need more help please ask #ubuntu
<lprofil> i have to compile now
<lprofil> i will do so
<lprofil> what does moto means by the way?
<ajmitch> see topic
<lprofil> :)
<lprofil> so you guys are merging the debian files to ubuntu?
<bddebian> lprofil: Yes pretty much
<LaserJock> jeeze, gotta love a package with 106 open bugs in Debian including 5 RC
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Which package?
<LaserJock> tetex-base
<bddebian> Ah yes, I was just going to look at that
<bddebian> Is upstream active?
<LaserJock> sorta depends on what you mean as upstream and active
<bddebian> Upstream, upstream
<bddebian> ie not Debian :-)
<LaserJock> we, again
<LaserJock> *well
<bddebian> Or has Debian become de-facto upstream?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> CTAN is upstream
<bddebian> Oh
<LaserJock> http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/unix/teTeX/
<LaserJock> last release (3.0) was 2005-02-08
<bddebian> aye, I was just looking at the pages
<LaserJock> we also have texlive now too: http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/texlive/
<bddebian> LaserJock: I was looking at that, but it seems to point back to CTAN?
<LaserJock> at what?
<LaserJock> texlive?
<bddebian> The texlive page says to check out CTAN.  I'm trying to figure it out
<bddebian> I'm confused
<LaserJock> hehe, welcome to TeX
<bddebian> Well I gotta head to bed.  Gnight man
<ajmitch> sigh, I want to have libnss-ldap synced to fix one bug which makes my box unbootable, but it seems the lib has 4 other RC bugs against it that break things just as badly
<Lathiat> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fix all the bugs?  :P
* Hobbsee ducks
<ajmitch> you know I'm just going to ignore you when you keep saying things like that
<Hobbsee> bleh.  how boring.
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: you around?
<RichJ> he passed out Hobbsee
<RichJ> went to bed
<Hobbsee> RichJ: ah okay
<Hobbsee> oh good, Laser_away unping
<Hobbsee> upstream fixed it anyway
<RichJ> hehe
<RichJ> anyone already do edgy updates tonight?
<Hobbsee> hehe, yes, i did.
!lilo:*! services will be shutting down for just a moment....please bear with us
<dholbach> good morning
<imbrandon> moins dholbach
<jsgotangco> hi
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<dholbach> hey jsgotangco
<dholbach> how do you guys do?
<imbrandon> good good , waiting for my updates to finish ;)
<jsgotangco> raining all day on my side
<Hobbsee> dholbach: w.r.t. what?
<Hobbsee> guess i'm not supposed to answer anyway
<dholbach> Hobbsee: whatever :)
<dholbach> jsgotangco: i wish it'd rain once over here :)
<dholbach> jsgotangco: (my dog too)
* imbrandon took the weekend off to paint the inside of my house now just getting my brain working in computer terms again ;)
<jsgotangco> hows the summer?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i requested a few more syncs, uploaded a couple of bits, nothing major :P
<Hobbsee> pft.  what summer (grumble)
<dholbach> imbrandon: you're finished now with the house?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: i noticed - ROCK ON! :-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: :)
<imbrandon> dholbach: yup yup finished this afternoon ;)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you wouldnt be saying that if i broke the stuff :P
* dholbach high fives imbrandon
<crimsun> breaking stuff is part of the process :-)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: at least you tried ;)
<dholbach> hey crimsun :)
<imbrandon> heya crimsun ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt think she broke that stuff.
<crimsun> heya dholbach
<dholbach> Hobbsee: it's early enough in the cycle to break stuff
!lilo:*! one more restart for services, please bear with us
* Hobbsee does want to break kopete though.
<imbrandon> heh not when she has it loaded as her main os dholbach ;)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: come on, that's below you - if you break stuff, then break something major :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: haha.  i'm thinking about it, but tonio_ would be very angry with me
<imbrandon> Hobbsee like *cough* xorg 7.1 *cough*
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee was so tempted to say "i dont care, throw it at the repos anyway"
<Hobbsee> haha
<dholbach> or glib or qt or something :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not quite the main one - i do have dapper, which i booted to a couple of days ago for a bit.
<dholbach> hmmm coffee
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: heheh yea just upload kde versioned "kde4svn-0ubuntu1" and see how fast we make slashdot LOL
* Hobbsee steals the coffee from dholbach, and the coffee pot.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: LOL!  nwo that would be fun
* dholbach throws something heavy at Hobbsee :)
* imbrandon holds his mt dew tight so Hobbsee  dosent go near it
* Hobbsee ducks, and watches as it hits the crystal wall.
<Hobbsee> now look what you've done, dholbach!
<dholbach> you have a crystal wall at home?
<imbrandon> hahaha
<dholbach> now THAT's an enterieur I never imagined possible :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> common guys help me get a job in EU so i can move ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> dholbach: or a mirror wall, take your pick
<Hobbsee> dholbach: something breakable, anyway
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm not interested in mountain dew, you're safe.
<imbrandon> seven years bad luch
<imbrandon> luck
<Hobbsee> bleh.  that i doubt.
!lilo:*! one more tiiiiiime..... 8)
!lilo:*! hmmmm, reports of our immediate success were premature
!lilo:*! one more trie
!lilo:*! erm try
!lilo:*! services restart
!lilo:*! (working on a cloaking glitch)
<Gloubiboulga> hello universe!
<crimsun> hi Gauvain
<Gloubiboulga> hi Daniel
<Hobbsee> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: now, you knwo, you shouldnt go picking up random people and throwing them at me, without their consent.   i'm sure imbrandon didnt appreciaet it!
<Hobbsee> ack, honey on keyboard
<dholbach> hey Gauvain
<Gloubiboulga> hi Daniel n2
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> crimsun was active in Ubuntu land before me, iirc :)
<crimsun> we're getting old, eh? ;-)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
* Hobbsee offers crimsun the walking stick.
<dholbach> i remember one evening, where i tried to update the g*mm libraries (because i needed them for my thesis) - seb128 nearly killed me, when he had to explain shlibs (and how to bump them) for the (n+1)-th time
<Gloubiboulga> yay! a mail from Jani!
<dholbach> oh nice
<dholbach> what is he doing? :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: heh, so should i ask you how you do bump them?
* Hobbsee ducks
<Gloubiboulga> he's working on xubuntu :)
<Gloubiboulga> and he suggests me to apply for core-dev, which I seriously think about
<dholbach> rock on, Gloubiboulga!
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Gloubiboulga> The problem is that if Jani is not around, I can't do much :/
<Gloubiboulga> everything is in main now
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: if you need stuff uploaded, tell me
<crimsun> or me
<Gloubiboulga> thanks Daniels :)
<dholbach> i won't have time to triple-check stuff, but i trust you know how to fix stuff you broke ;)
<crimsun> you'd be a shoo-in for core-dev given your work in Dapper
<dholbach> Hobbsee: it was in a package which had debian/libsomething.shlibs files - the changelog indicated that there were new interfaces added, so i'd have to bump the versions in the .shlibs file
<dholbach> Hobbsee: i think i didn't quite understand at the time :)
<Gloubiboulga> well, let's see next Tuesday :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ah right
<crimsun> Gloubiboulga: rock on, and g'luck of course :-)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yay :)
<dholbach> :-)
* Hobbsee wont have to get up early for any more meetings for a while.  yay x2!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: next kcc at 2100utc ? just kiddin
<Toadstool> good morning
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 2100UTC isnt so bad - and that'll likely be the next time.  that's 7a,
<imbrandon> moins Toadstool
<Hobbsee> *7am
<Gloubiboulga> Salut Toadstool
<ajmitch> hi Toadstool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i either have to have a crap meeting time, or step down from the committee.
<imbrandon> ahh i was thinking it was your 6am ( my bad math )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and you can all decide which of those you'd prefer
<Hobbsee> 2000 UTC is my 6am
<jsgotangco> are you in perth?
* imbrandon would rather change the meeting time ( rotation is nice )
* ajmitch waves to dholbach 
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> how are you?
<imbrandon> heya aj
<imbrandon> err ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> damm tab
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: no, sydney - they're mostly in europe
<imbrandon> cept me and i just am a night owl and dont care about time(s)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, you can do that :P
* Hobbsee cant.
<imbrandon> i sleep and wake when i want ;) /me pays the sun no attn
<Hobbsee> lucky
<imbrandon> tis about 3am here for me, though i would love to be in EU atm ;)
* ajmitch should read the GNOME HIG before doing too much UI stuff
<Hobbsee> actually, i'll probably tell Riddell that a meeting at 2100UTC on a wednesday is fine.
<imbrandon> HIG ? human interface guide ?
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> cool
<Hobbsee> eek.  col.d
<ajmitch> so that I don't put together a monstrosity, there are some good tips there
<imbrandon> yea useability.kde.org has some good info too ( although i know your a gnome guy heh )
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch cant stand kde.
<imbrandon> s/kde.org/kde.com
* Hobbsee heard them whinging about it for a long while.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: .org, surely.
<crimsun> I'm not a big KDE fan, either, but I'm forcing myself to use it so I can try and get this audio stuff fixed up
<imbrandon> err yea one of those darnit
<imbrandon> crimsun: yay !
* Hobbsee screams and runs around in circles.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> hrm ok since some of the "big dawgs" are arround whats some sugestion / stuff i can work on to get my MOTU skills better  /me would like to be confident to go for MOTU semi soon , just keep plugin merges ?
<crimsun> merges are an excellent entry point
<imbrandon> kk i'll keep with those for the moment then ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: merges, merges, merges :P
<crimsun> back in the day we'd fight over wiki locks. You younguns have it easy. ;-)
<imbrandon> heheh
<Toadstool> :)
<ajmitch> why, I remember back in those days... ;)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hah
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, but you're old and decrepit :P
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch 
* ajmitch tweaks /ignore settings 
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> ROFLAMAO , you are too now Hobbsee , into the adult world at 18+ ;)
<phanatic> morning
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i keep telling people that im' old - they dont seem to belive me.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> moins phanatic
<phanatic> hey imbrandon and everyone :)
<bjp> good morning phanatic!
<phanatic> hello bjp
<slomo> hi
<imbrandon_> heya slomo
<phanatic> hey slomo
<slomo> lucas: ping?
<viviersf> ajmitch, ping
<imbrandon_> crimsun: hrm ok dumb question but whats the diffrence between outstaning / new / updated merges ?
<ajmitch> viviersf: pong
<viviersf> ajmitch, quick Q, how do make a package remove another package before installing
<imbrandon_> replaces ( in debain/control ) is one way
<viviersf> i did that
<ajmitch> viviersf: conflicts
<viviersf> ah thx ajmitch
<crimsun> imbrandon_: updated -> a newer debian package revision is available for an edgy merge that has already been done
<ajmitch> though you may want conflicts: package
<ajmitch> replaces: package
<ajmitch> if it is really a replacement
<crimsun> imbrandon_: new -> a newer debian package revision is available for a warty/hoary/breezy/dapper merge (i.e., no edgy merge has been done)
<viviersf> ajmitch, it is possible to use provides and and replaces together ?
<ajmitch> viviersf: in what way?
<viviersf> hmmm
<ajmitch> explain what you're wanting to do
<viviersf> k
<imbrandon_> ahh thanks crimsun
<viviersf> i have my own blah-default-settings
<slomo> lucas: as you already made the debian<->ubuntu package comparision pages... could you also make one for debian-multimedia.org<->ubuntu? :)
<viviersf> the package must remove kubuntu-default-settings
<viviersf> but i dont want the kubuntu-desktop package get removed
<ajmitch> viviersf: it's possible, I think
<viviersf> wait
<viviersf> lemme try without the provides and see if it works then
<ajmitch> viviersf: see kdelibs4c2a in edgy for example - it conflicts,replaces & provides kdelibs-bin
<imbrandon_> ( without removeing all of kde ;P )
<viviersf> lol kk
<dholbach> I'd like to announce the motu school sessions and the motu mentor concept - which lists would you send it to, apart from u-motu@?
<dholbach> fridge of course, but what else?
<dholbach> u-devel-anounce?
<imbrandon_> dholbach: bcc me and i'll post it on buntudot.org too
<viviersf> sigh
<viviersf> 18mb download
<dholbach> imbrandon_: your mail adress is?
<dholbach> oh it' s in LP, nevermind
<imbrandon_> imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> or i guess imbrandon@ubuntu.com works too but never tried it really other than an initial test message
<ajmitch> should I sign up as a mentor?
<imbrandon_> ajmitch: i think you should , your always helping motu hopefulls
<imbrandon_> liek me ;)
<imbrandon_> like*
<ajmitch> there's a difference between randomly healping & having time to be a mentor though
<ajmitch> s/healp/help/
<imbrandon_> true
* ajmitch just has to guess how much time would be spent on it
<ajmitch> since I'm not the most active MOTU anyway :)
<lucas> slomo: ping me later please
* Fujitsu jumps up and down conspicuously, looking for a mentor.
<imbrandon_> lol
* Toadstool hugs dholbach for the MOTU schools/mentors mail
* dholbach hugs Toadstool back :-)
* Fujitsu agrees, and hugs dholbach.
<Fujitsu> A good email... But what's with `very contributors'?
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> not enough coffee
<Fujitsu> Very new, you mean?
<dholbach> something like that, yes :)
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> I didn't even notice, maybe I need more coffee too :)
<Gloubiboulga> instead of a "building a nice source package" session I thought about a "Make the reviewers happy with your first REVU upload" session
<Gloubiboulga> e.g. non native packages, standard versions...
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: i'm glad you volunteered!
<dholbach> :-)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, colorscheme package was not rejected yet :/
<Gloubiboulga> we often have to say, bump debhelper compat, standard versions...
<Arbiter> (ps: Hi Gloubiboulga :) )
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I'll ping Kamion and keybuk about this
<slomo> Arbiter: just wait some time :) NEW is likely to be processed today
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, yup
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, we want it REJECTED since upstream has changed the name
<Arbiter> i'm going to upload package changes (the fixed changelog entry for agave)
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: oh ok
<imbrandon_> crimsun got 10 minutes ?
<crimsun> imbrandon_: let me finish this phone call (~3 mins)
<imbrandon_> okie np
<crimsun> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya , ok
<imbrandon> you rember the quick and dirty you gave someone about packing 101 with kponies hehe
<crimsun> vaguely
<imbrandon> can you do a merging 101 ~10 minute quick and dirty using something simple like http://merges.ubuntu.com/y/yate/REPORT
* imbrandon hopes heh
<crimsun> sure, gimme a sec to load everything
<imbrandon> i have all the grab merge and pbuilder setups done etc so no need for THAT basic of a setup but you know ....
<crimsun> lots of thrashing, memory pressure, etc.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> hehe okie
<crimsun> (I'm doing this on Friday night iirc)
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<imbrandon> i will definately be there for that
<crimsun> imbrandon: ok
* imbrandon is listning
<imbrandon> listening*
<crimsun> do you need me to address anything in particular?
<imbrandon> nah just an overview , well basicly what to do after you ahve grabed the merge with grabmerge and changed the nessesarry bits
<imbrandon> in the dir that it unzips
<imbrandon> is where i'm at
<crimsun> ok, so you've just done ../grab-merge.sh yates
<imbrandon> but a general overview would be good becouse most of this so far is self taught / figured out
<crimsun> err, yate.
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> brandon@intrepid:~/devel/merges/yate/yate-1.0.0-1.dfsg-1ubuntu1$
<imbrandon> is where i'm at/ have
<crimsun> all right. There's of course more than one way to do a merge, so I'll just talk about how I'd approach it.
<imbrandon> ok
<crimsun> the first thing is of course to read REPORT
<imbrandon> right , got that open in the www browser
<crimsun> note any conflicts marked with C or C*
<imbrandon> k
<crimsun> I also look for reasons why a Ubuntu delta was necessary
<crimsun> for this reason I have Ubuntu's debian/changelog open, too
<imbrandon> ok from .....
<crimsun> (yet another reason why documenting changes is good)
<imbrandon> the changelog from 0.8.7+cvs20050604-4ubuntu1 that it downloaded ?
<crimsun> you can either look in ../yate_0.8.7+cvs20050604-4ubuntu1.diff.gz or look at the changelog linked from packages.uc
<imbrandon> ok
<crimsun> you'll see that Daniel documented the Ubuntu delta as a stricter versioned build-dependency
<imbrandon> right - Bumped Build-Depends on newest libopenh323.
<dholbach> not sure if you need to keep that - you can just try
<crimsun> now I'd open debian/control  (in the extracted merge dir)
<dholbach> for edgy we only have one openh323 version
<crimsun> [honestly it's a sync, but we can look at it both ways] 
<dholbach> :)
<imbrandon> heh /me had to pick a sync on the first go arround lol
<imbrandon> ok deb/control open
<crimsun> ok, so at the diff markers, you'll see the stricter b-d
<imbrandon> yup 1.15.x to 1.17.x
<imbrandon> looks like debian put stricter libpri-dev too
<crimsun> now supposing that the Ubuntu delta is actually critical, you'd merge all the Ubuntu changes into the Debian version
<imbrandon> right but this case 1.15.x is ok ( correct ? )
<crimsun> that is, we always prefer the Debian version unless there's a reason to roll in the Ubuntu ones
<imbrandon> kk yea
<crimsun> for the time being assume that we actually need the stricter 1.17.3
<imbrandon> ok
<crimsun> so what I'd do is update Debian's libopenh323-dev to the stricter versioned b-d, then delete the Ubuntu delta
<imbrandon> right, just did that
<imbrandon> and used the debian uploaders ( there was one added )
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> since I only touched the libopenh323-dev for Debian's b-d, the rest is 'automatic' when I delete the Ubuntu delta
<imbrandon> right ok
<crimsun> now since there aren't other conflicts listed in REPORT, I'd just once-over debian/
<imbrandon> and change /changelog from mom to me ( if we was gonna actualy upload this , pretending we are )
<imbrandon> correct ?
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> then issue the obligatory ``fakeroot ../merge-buildpackage -kyour_id'', pbuild, etc.
<crimsun> (then ping a MOTU to do the upload)
<imbrandon> ok so i do the buildpackage script , if all go's well , i do pbuild and if it builds then upload to revu and poke a MOTU ? ( not this time beouse of a sync but normaly )
<imbrandon> no merge-genchnges ?
<crimsun> right, or you can just use your own Web space to host the source package temporarily
<imbrandon> yea ( i do that most of the time becouse revu is slow for me )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> what about the gen-changes ?
<imbrandon> err merge-genchanges
<crimsun> notice that merge-buildpackage does that.
<crimsun> (rather, dpkg-buildpackage)
<imbrandon> ahh okie
<crimsun> ok, so here's the fun part.
<imbrandon> k
<crimsun> suppose you ../grab-merge.sh foo, you look at REPORT, everything looks like a merge.
<crimsun> How do you tell when stuff can actually be synced insteadL
<crimsun> ?
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> no clue tbh
<imbrandon> when the ubuntu deltas are in upstream already ?
<imbrandon> heh
<crimsun> in this case it's a matter of saying, "hmm, we don't need the strong b-d [the Ubuntu delta]  anymore, because there's only one libopenh323-dev in Edgy"
<imbrandon> right ok
<imbrandon> whereas in dapper there was more than one
<imbrandon> and they might nnot have upgraded
<imbrandon> or ( deb sid ) etc
<crimsun> meaning "if I were to upload this source package now to be built, there's no way I could get an older libopenh323"
<imbrandon> right right , so when its something like stroger dep or build-dep i can check the version currently in edgy
<crimsun> right
<imbrandon> if thats the only change then its not needed
<imbrandon> and can be synced
<crimsun> generally, correct.
<imbrandon> cool
* imbrandon is kinda getting the hang of this heh
<crimsun> now one of the cases I would consider is, "What if this package were requested to be backported?"
<imbrandon> ahhh
<crimsun> so we're in Edgy now, and both Dapper and Edgy have sufficiently new versions of libopenh323-dev that the Ubuntu delta can be dropped
<imbrandon> and it wouldent get backported all the way do breezy
<imbrandon> right ?
<imbrandon> so no worries there
<crimsun> to be honest that would be a legit backport request, but for our purposes I would ignore them.
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> speaking of ? any word on soyuz ?
<crimsun> the reason being that because Debian's b-d is fulfilled by Breezy's
<crimsun> s/because//
<imbrandon> huh ?
<imbrandon> lost me on that one
<crimsun> in the extremely improbable case that someone wanted yate backported from Edgy to breezy-backports, the sync from Debian Sid would be fine
<imbrandon> ahh okie
* imbrandon just mis-read that the first time
<crimsun> so generally the rule of thumb is "concentrate on Edgy, but if you want to be kind, think of dapper-backports"
<imbrandon> right
<crimsun> there are a lot more examples that I'll cover on Friday where merges can turn into syncs
<crimsun> and some where merges have to remain merges
<imbrandon> cool . i'll definately be there
<crimsun> for example, suppose we have a Ubuntu delta that's just the GL{,u} transition
<imbrandon> k
<crimsun> if the Debian source package b-ds xlibmesa-gl-dev but the Ubuntu delta has libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl1-dev, then we can drop the Ubuntu delta
<crimsun> it was necessary in Dapper, but in Edgy we have xlibmesa-gl-dev again
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<crimsun> on the /other/ hand, it does /not/ hold true for libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu1-dev
<crimsun> we have to keep that delta currently
<crimsun> that is, if Debian b-ds xlibmesa-glu-dev, we cannot use that
<imbrandon> ahh
* Fujitsu shall also attend crimsun's session... Although I think I'm OK with merges.
<crimsun> merges are generally pretty fast once you get the hang of them
<imbrandon> yea seems so
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I found that after the first few.
<crimsun> the real nasty ones are major version jumps where classes and templates are involved
<crimsun> and a major gotcha is bashisms in the maintainer scripts
<imbrandon> so for the moment i'll go ahead and file a sync req for yate ok ?
<crimsun> yep, make sure you get a MOTU to sign off on it
<imbrandon> yup yup
<shenki> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi shenki.
<shenki> Fujitsu, you're everywhere :P
<Fujitsu> shenki, just the 20 channels :)
<imbrandon> crimsun: malone 53873 if you wanna do the honors
<shenki> i'm keen to get a few things added to edgy, and I'm not sure about the best way to go about it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53873 in yate "please sync 1.0.0-1.dfsg-1 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53873
<shenki> i've written up this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompleteNetworkManager which contains some of the details
<shenki> in summary, i want to get networkmanager's vpn plugins packaged, and possibly pam_keyring included also
<Fujitsu> shenki, I was looking at doing pam_keyring.
<shenki> yeah?
<Fujitsu> network-manager-vpnc is already there...
<shenki> in edgy?
<shenki> because it wasn't in dapper
<crimsun> imbrandon: done.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<crimsun> off for work, 'later guys :-)
<Fujitsu> That's a package I grabbed from elsewhere >_<
<shenki> :)
<imbrandon> later crimsun, thanks
<Fujitsu> Bye crimsun.
<shenki> yeah. as i wrote on the wiki page, dapper has the gui for configuring the vpn plugins in networkmanager, but no plugins shipped. which was quite confusing for the user "why include the dialouge if there's no way to use it?"
<Fujitsu> Well, the dialog is built into NM itself, while the plugins are not.
<shenki> very true. but i would argue that the dailouge should be disabled if it's unable to be used
<shenki> anyway, that's all beside the point :)
<shenki> the plugins side of things is a given - the vpn software itself is already in, so all that is needed is the vpn plugins to be packaged
<shenki> it's pam_keyring that might be a bit sticky. a few places mention it's a potential security issue
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I'll look into doing that. I need some packages to make :P
<Fujitsu> It could potentially be a security risk... But it's incredibly useful.
<shenki> true
<shenki> i guess the reason i came here was to find out who needs to be made aware of the wiki page for it to progress any further
<dholbach> hey lfittl
<lfittl> hi dholbach :)
<shawarma> Hi! I need a bit of clarification about what to put in the changelog when doing merges... If I don't change anything at all (ie. the automatic merge went without a hitch), I just generate a .changes and upload and leave the MoM-entry in the changelog, right? And if I change anything at all, I put my own changelog entry in?
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, I'd change the changelog entry even if MoM has done the merge without manual editing
<Fujitsu> That's what I was told to do, Gloubiboulga.
<Gloubiboulga> it's nice to know who took care of a merge :)
<shawarma> LOL!
<shawarma> crimsun told me the *exact* opposite a week ago.
<Gloubiboulga> hmm
<shawarma> he added a disclaimer though.
<shawarma> Ah.. I thought my logs went back that long... I can't find it right now.
<shawarma> but i totally agree that it's nice to know who did the upload.
<Gloubiboulga> well, I don't know what I can tell
<Gloubiboulga> I do trust crimsun
<shawarma> I'll do that. Should the changelog entry just say "resynced with debian" or should I list the actual changes again (they are of course already mentioned in the changelog since it's been done once before for ubuntu).
<Gloubiboulga> you can mention them again I think (but maybe I shouldn't answer :p )
<Fujitsu> If I have an upstream package that insists on installing its INSTALL and LICENSE.gz, do I let it, or do I patch the installation to make it not?
<Fujitsu> Gloubiboulga, I was told you should generally list the remaining changes as sub-items of the sync entry.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Cool, I'll do that.
<shawarma> Do I also just upload merges to REVU or is there some special way of handling them?
<tseng> is Kevin Kubasik here
<Fujitsu> shawarma, get a MOTU to upload them directly.
<Fujitsu> (ie. Gloubiboulga)
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<slomo> shawarma: better find someone to upload it in the channel... and better supply a debdiff instead of a complete package
<shawarma> slomo: debdiff between ?
<shawarma> slomo: The old ubuntu package or the new debian package?
<slomo> shawarma: i prefer debdiff between base debian revision and your merged version... but other's oppinions may differ ;)
<Fujitsu> Anybody got any answers for me?
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Why would you not let it install them?
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, LICENSE.gz should be in copied debian/copyright
<slomo> Fujitsu: remove the INSTALL file and LICENSE.gz should be in debian/copyright and not installed separately
<Fujitsu> shawarma, lintian complains.
<Fujitsu> slomo, that's what I thought.
<Fujitsu> slomo, remove them entirely? Or just don't install them>?
<slomo> just don't ship them in the binary packages
<Fujitsu> How do I avoid that without removing them in the diff.gz?
<Gloubiboulga> remove the files from debian/<package>/ after the 'make install' or wathever you use to install the files
<slomo> do you use debian/$package.install files? or just let make install install everything into debian/$package? in any case, just remove the files from debian/$package or don't list it in the debian/$package.install files
<Fujitsu> It in fact isn't a make[, install]  type thing, it's just a python script that installs everything.
<Fujitsu> But I'll remove it from inside debian/, yes.
<freeflying> anyone can give some clues on set up a buildd,thanks
<shawarma> slomo: When you sadi "base debian revision" before.. Is that the version the old ubuntu package is based on or is it the new one?
<slomo> shawarma: the new one, i.e. the debdiff will only contain the ubuntu changes
<shawarma> freeflying: I just hacked one together yesterday. If you ask really nicely I might send you the python script when I've cleaned it up a bit. :-)
<shawarma> slomo: Right, that's what I thought, but the REPORT file calls the old debian revision "base". Got a bit confused. :-)
<freeflying> shawarma: nice, if you can please mail me  zhengpeng-hou  AT ubuntu.com, thanks
<slomo> shawarma: how does the report call the new debian revision?
<shawarma> slomo: just "debian".
<shawarma> slomo: e.g. http://merges.ubuntu.com/a/arkrpg/REPORT
<slomo> shawarma: ok
<Fujitsu> Hmm... If ConvertAll hasn't had a new release since Feb 2005, does that fail the `actively maintained' criterion?
<shawarma> slomo: Like so? http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/asterisk-merge.debdiff
<Kamping_Kaiser> debian would loose a fair bit of wight (and ubuntu too i expect) if stuff needs to be actively maintained o_-
<slomo> shawarma: yes
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: in debian it's somewhat required already
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser, but the new package policy mentions that it needs to be actively maintained.
<Fujitsu> And ConvertAll looks like it could be fairly useful, and it's on MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<shawarma> slomo: "yes" == "yes, that's the correct way to do it", or "yes" == "yes, that looks great. I'll upload it for you right away" ? :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the 4 programs i looked at in the last 2 days (cant remember the names) were all 3/4 yeras with no updates :| its anoying as heck. one was 5 years
<slomo> shawarma: the former :) i don't have much time atm
<shawarma> slomo: Ok. Thanks for your help.
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: 3/4 year is not much... maybe there simply wasn't a reason for a new version yet or something :) and even 5 years could be ok in some cases...
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Would you care to accept this patch and upload it for me, please? http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/asterisk-merge.debdiff
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, yep
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Coooooool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, yes :) i was debating pinging the mainteriners and asking
<imbrandon> dholbach: ping
<imbrandon> err any MOTU ?
* StevenK pretends to not be here.
<imbrandon> heh StevenK wanna do a quick merge upload ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2775
* StevenK sighs at REVU not allowing access to the .changes
<imbrandon> heh want me to upload it to my own webserver ?
<imbrandon> i can if its easier
<Fujitsu> Er... I'd like a REVU account. How do I go about obtaining one?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: /topic , very end
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'll do a test build, I just need to wait for my current build to finish.
<Fujitsu> Ah. It auths through Launchpad? I assumed it was a more manual process :)
<imbrandon> kk no worries
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: it uesd to be
<imbrandon> one more step to REVU2 ;)
<Fujitsu> Ah,
<imbrandon> hrm brb
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't REVU give me something to decrypt when I ask for a password recovery?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, do I have to do a password recovery the first time?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: only if you've uploaded a package
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, OK...
<ajmitch> the password is just for logging into the web ui for replying to comments
<Fujitsu> How do I upload a package, then!?
<ajmitch> with dput, as the wiki page says
<Fujitsu> Ah. Oops.
<shawarma> That info should really be on revu itself.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, it should.
<DanielC> Hello, I'm working on another package that I want to submit to Revu. Where can I find a list of the sections available (for the Section: field in the control file).
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: https://launchpad.net/products/revu/+filebug
<Fujitsu> I was thinking of that, ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> DanielC: debian policy, #2.4
<DanielC> ajmitch: Where can I find debain policy?
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, have you checked the build with pbuilder? it FTBFS
<ajmitch> DanielC: google will show you, or in the debian-policy package
<DanielC> k
<DanielC> Hmm... in what section would you put a text-based (console) reader for OpenDocument files?
<DanielC> I'm thinking "utils"
<imbrandon> ajmitch: how do i "archive" my files that have been uploaded all ready ?
<imbrandon> ( on revu )
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you give a revu admin a list of packages to archive
<imbrandon> ajmitch:  ohh ok
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Hm.. I thought I did.
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Ah... filename completion can be a dangerous thing. I check another package instead of asterisk. that package build just fine, though. On both amd64 and i386. :-)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: can you archinve these for me ( already uploaded ) ... ipodslave , kdissert , icewm , and apt-mirror please
<imbrandon> archive*
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, it's an easy fix I think, just a missing build dep
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Ok. I'll fix it in a few minutes.
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, ping me when you have a new debdiff ;)
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Will do. Thanks!
<shenki> Fujitsu: are you packaging pam_keyring?
<Fujitsu> shenki, I probably will.
<shenki> ok. timeframe?
<Fujitsu> I'm really not sure. Less than a week... But then it needs to get through REVU etc.
<shenki> yep
<StevenK> imbrandon: Can you put the .changes file somewhere I can nab it?
<imbrandon> StevenK: yea gimme one sec
<imbrandon> StevenK: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<StevenK> imbrandon: Hrm. The checksum for the diff.gz in the changes file doesn't match the file itself.
<imbrandon> hrm thats strange
<imbrandon> ohhh
<imbrandon> i copied and dident ftp it
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> ok one sec lemme ssh to that box and ftp it lol
<StevenK> Is the diff.gz or the .changes file correct?
<imbrandon> the diff
<imbrandon> the .changes i copy and pasted a new file on the server becosue i had an ssh session already on buntu dot
<imbrandon> i can ftp the orig changes to buntudot if you need it
<zul> hi
<imbrandon> moins
<StevenK> imbrandon: The orig .changes would be good.
<imbrandon> yup one sec
<imbrandon> StevenK: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<imbrandon> ^^ orig
<StevenK> imbrandon: I think REVU has done something to the diff.gz, then.
<StevenK> 4886fab70d48545fc7fdeb70ddf03f60  gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<imbrandon> hrm ok lemme stick all my orig files on the wwwdir one sec
<StevenK> Only the diff.gz is different.
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/gtkpod
<StevenK> 403
<imbrandon> i just ln -s that dir to the www dir so you can look at the origs
<StevenK> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> moment
<imbrandon> ok try now
<imbrandon> StevenK:
<StevenK> That works.
<imbrandon> kk
<StevenK> imbrandon: Successfully uploaded packages.
<imbrandon> cool thanks
<imbrandon> sorry for the trubble dunno what was up with revu
<imbrandon> becouse thats the dir i dput'd from lol
<StevenK> I've seen it once before.
<imbrandon> StevenK: got time to look over one more merge ? i would like someone to look it over becouse its only my 4th merge and i THINK i did it right and it builds good just wanna be sure
<imbrandon> if busy no biggie though
<StevenK> Hrm. If I knew that, I would have given gtkpod a harder look.
<imbrandon> heh well gtk pod i had a little help with i knew it was good ( plus it was a simple one )
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/xawtv  << StevenK  wanna look
<imbrandon> actualy i should say 4th merge that wasent mine , i've done about 8-10 merges, and quite a few other sponsored uploads ;)
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: That asterisk thing. It's linux/compiler.h it moans about, right? That's in linux-kernel-headers.. Is that a part of build-essential in Debian, perhaps?
<Gloubiboulga> hum, I don't think so
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Ah, yes, it is. libc6 depends on it.
<shawarma> libc6-dev, of course.
<shawarma> ...but so does ours.. wtf?
<Gloubiboulga> right
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: It was the same error you got, right?
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, yes
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Ah... it turns out compiler.h is not in our linux-kernel-headers in edgy.
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: I'll figure something out.
<Gloubiboulga> linux-kernel-headers: usr/include/linux/compiler.h
<Gloubiboulga> with apt-file
<zul> Gloubiboulga: compiler.h is an empty file in dapper
<Gloubiboulga> well, it's on edgy
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Yes, but it's not there in edgy.
<Gloubiboulga> -
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: i know apt-file says it is, but it's not. :-)
<Gloubiboulga> ok...
<Gloubiboulga> stupid apt-file
<shawarma> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=linux-kernel-headers&version=edgy&arch=i386
<shawarma> Well, if it's empty, I'll just comment it out in the file that's trying to include it.
<shawarma> zul: Do you happen to know when it was removed?
<zul> probably when the kernel-team took over lkh
<shawarma> zul: What would be more correct. To bug kernel-team to put it back or to comment it out in the file trying to include it?
<zul> shawarma: well im on the kernel-team but BenC away this week ill bug him when he gets back
<shawarma> zul: So the former?
<zul> i dont see removing it right now as a big probalem
<zul> i say remove it for now and open a bug
<shawarma> zul: Ok. Thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm looking at amap, and it fails to install  (cant find thc.org), now theres already a patch to fix this, but i dont understand it - should i try and work with existing patch/s or just try and fix it and diff the 'fixed' source?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry - someone told me last night of a wrapper to dpkg-buildpackage - what is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee :)
<zul> debuild?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, thats it :) thanks zul
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser, hi everyone else
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic
* Kamping_Kaiser has to start using a pbuilder - i'm getting all sorts of rubbish in my system
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe, yeah
<Hobbsee> it's great for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> never tried editing someone elses C before :| hope i get ot mostly ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> found the right string to change - need to know what to change it to... wonder if i can turn it off....
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee_ , your connection crap atm?
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/asterisk-merge.debdiff
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, I try to get this $*#@# package working and I'll have a look
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: which were you working on?
<Gloubiboulga> I try to enable python bindings for libexo
<Gloubiboulga> this new python policy...
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: eek
<Gloubiboulga> see, it's even killed Hobbsee
<Toadstool> :)
<Mithrandir> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Mithrandir!
* Hobbsee tickles Mithrandir, and runs away
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: not very tickly.  And a bit lonely after simira went to her parents with both our cats.
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone feeling inspired?
* Kamping_Kaiser whips out vibe detector - looking like a no
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: :(
<ogra> Mithrandir, why did you let her take the cats then ?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: guess i'll just have to poke you then, or maybe give you a hug...hmmm...
<Mithrandir> ogra: better to take them in a car than on a train.
<ogra> right ... you didnt say you'd follow her :)
<Mithrandir> well, our wedding is going to be in Molde where her parents live, so I better. :-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone here know how the debian bts works? *goes to try and work it out*
* Hobbsee was under the impression that the two of you were already married, Mithrandir 
<ogra> lol, yes indeed
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: August 5th.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ahh :)
<StevenK> Mithrandir: How long have you two been engaged?
<Mithrandir> StevenK: since March 20th 2005
<StevenK> I proposed in August 2004 and my wife and I got married on the 1st of March, 2005.
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: it's explained on bugs.debian.org... via mail is the easiest imho
<StevenK> People kept telling us we were mad for such a short engagement period.
* Hobbsee personally doesnt see what the point of a long engagement is.
<Mithrandir> StevenK: well, one often has been together for a time before getting enganged too.
<StevenK> Well, of course.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: for us it was more a question of logistics -- when was it convenient to have it.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ah yes, good point
<Mithrandir> (and Karianne wanted it to be late-summer)
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, thanks :), i managed to find the bug report i needed - seems a bug i filed against ubuntu is a clone of this. :|
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Usually, because the bride has been planning her wedding since her 12th birthday and everything has to be just so.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: heh.  i'm clearly a failure as a woman then.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Not the 'usually'. My wife hadn't been.
<StevenK> Er.
<StevenK> s/Not/Note/
<Hobbsee> StevenK: ah
<Mithrandir> some friends of us married after being together for about two or three months.  They're still living happily together, so I guess that approach works for some people.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, we'll let you in here still ;)
<StevenK> My wife and I had been dating for about 18 months before I proposed.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe
<zul> StevenK: i was dating my wife for about 5 years before i asked
<Hobbsee> (yay, i never have to ask someone :P )
<StevenK> Hell, my wife was hinting that'd she like me to ask to a question pretty close to our 12 month anniversary.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: since you're a girl, you're (traditionally) not even allowed to ask, except on February 29th.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hehe.  true.
<StevenK> Heh
* Hobbsee might be enough of a traditional for that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> YAY. i only have to change 2 lines of a postinst script to fix this... i hope
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone look at bug 53041 for me? (and optionally fix it properly). i'm just trying to link it to an upstream bug, but it does have a patch there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53041 in amap "fails install trying to connect to unknown host" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53041
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay. i learn how to link to debian bugs today :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey bddebian :D
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Yagisan waves G'day
<phanatic> hey Yagisan and bddebian
* Kamping_Kaiser waves back
<Kamping_Kaiser> just tested... the patch works
<bddebian> Heya phanatic
<zul> grrr...why is dput just sitting there?
<bddebian> Laser_away: ping me when you come around please
<bddebian> Who is: 	Daniele Favara ?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: check google?
<Hobbsee> no idea.
<Arbiter> bddebian, https://launchpad.net/people/nomed?
<bddebian> Well he/she uploaded or was sponsored for ivman
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i'm regarding almost all merges now as fair game.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well it scares me when it's someone like doko or ogra, etc.. :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hehe, true.  i didnt think ogra was that scary
<Hobbsee> doko though...yeah, i see your point
* ogra lols
<zul> how can you check to see if something is in the new queue for edgy?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<Hobbsee> ogra: what, you mean you are scary?
<zul> merci
<bddebian> zul: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<bddebian> Oh, woops
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: ogra is scary when he wears his short shorts. :-P
<bddebian> hehe
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: TMI!
<ogra> Hobbsee, nah, but the assumption that doko could be scary to anyone is funny :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<zul> i probably dont want to visualize that...thanks :)
<ogra> Mithrandir, i thought only for elmo :P
<Hobbsee> ogra: he's scary to me, as i've never spoken to him.  well, maybe once.  and he's very high up.
* ogra didnt know it scared others as well
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i'm of the opinion that most, if not all, guys are scary when they wear short shorts :P
<doko> hmm ... do I have to understand
<Hobbsee> uh oh, i thought doko wasnt in here...
<ogra> heh
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: heh.  There's short shorts and there's _short_ shorts.  If you get what I mean. ;-)
<ogra> Mithrandir, btw these are not my shortest ones ...
<Mithrandir> ogra: T.M.I.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: yeah, unfortunately i do get what you mean.
<Hobbsee> definetly TMI.
<Arbiter> hey slomo :)
* Hobbsee waves cautiously to doko 
<CarlFK> I am making a generic version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource
<CarlFK> "Install additional libraries" - what is the proper way to figure out that list?
<shawarma> Whenever i try to build something in my Edgy pbuilder that uses python2.3, I get some errors related to this python-central thing... Is there a simple fix?
<bddebian> shawarma: python2.3 is broken
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh, joy.
<bddebian> And if it uses python-central, it shouldn't be requiring 2.3
<bddebian> It should only pull the versions that we have that work
<shawarma> bddebian: How can I tell if it's using it? A build-dep?
<bddebian> shawarma: Could be a build-dep or maybe in rules, etc
<shawarma> bddebian: Hmm.... Where can I find some info about it? The infamous python policy?
<bddebian> shawarma: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<bddebian> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> bddebian: pong
<bddebian> dholbach: Any idea what's up with contacts?
<dholbach> bddebian: can you elaborate?
<bddebian> dholbach: I'm trying to finish off the manual merges in Universe
<dholbach> bddebian: and? :)
<bddebian> dholbach: Have you been "maintaining" it outside of Debian?
<dholbach> bddebian: i never did an upload to debian
<dholbach> i don't know what you mean?
<tseng> he means you have one version, debian has another, and they arent even close
<bddebian> dholbach: Well it's in Debian now, I guess that is my question :-)
<dholbach> if you ask me, if you can sync it from Debian - yeah that's fine with me, if it builds, installs and installs the same files :)
<azeem> that's a fact, not a question
<dholbach> i don't insist on maintainership of it, not at all
<shawarma> bddebian: Hm... I changed the dependency from python2.3-dev to python2.4-dev. That did the trick.
<bddebian> shawarma: If it is using python-central, the dep should just be python-dev
<bddebian> I think
<shawarma> bddebian: It's not using python-central.
<bddebian> Oh
<shawarma> bddebian: I just thought it did, beacuse it moaned about some pycentral stuff in my build logs.
<bddebian> Then you should be fine.  Make sure that there weren't any /usr/lib/python2.3/... stuff in any .dirs, .install, rules, etc also :)
<shawarma> bddebian: Right. Thanks.
<Arbiter> package kdocker is coming for you dear MOTUs :D
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, was colorscheme nuked?
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I don't know, I haven't re-checked
<Arbiter> ow
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i've fixed the debian/changelog entry
<Arbiter> (for agave)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, ok, I'll have a look
<Gloubiboulga> later ;)
<Arbiter> :)
<bddebian> Hmm, contacts is missing a build-dep on zlib1g it seems
<bddebian> Oh dumb-ass, wrong package
<bddebian> I really think I need to quit :-(
<Gloubiboulga> bah, don't worry, I've spent 3 hours on libexo bindings
<Toadstool> :D
<Gloubiboulga> and Toadstool found the solution for me :)
<Gloubiboulga> in 3 minutes
* Toadstool hugs Gloubiboulga 
<Gloubiboulga> :D
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, ivman will need a merge anyway (/var/run stuff again)
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: OK, I'll leave it alone, thanks
<Arbiter> i need reviews for: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2745 && http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2776
<Arbiter> thanks
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=color, not yet rejected
<Arbiter> aw
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, can you review the two packages above? :)
<Arbiter> (when you have some free time)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I'd like to work on my packages first, but I will
<Arbiter> gh
<Arbiter> thanks :)
<Gloubiboulga> (tomorrow maybe)
<Arbiter> thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: you got kdocker to work?  good job!
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, yup :)
<Arbiter> i've tried also a pbuilder build and seems to compile successfully
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: It was downloaded from http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/kdocker/kdocker-1.3.tar.gz <-- should be the site, not the direct link
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: how did you avoid it not having a ./configure?
* Hobbsee got stuck wiht that.
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, it's qmake
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yeah, i saw that - i could never get it to work.
<Arbiter> i've made a patch for kdocker.pro
<Arbiter> (debian/patches)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, should i change it with something like kdocker.sourceforge.net?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yes
<Arbiter> wait a sec
<bddebian> dholbach: We need an MOTU class on shlib deps :-)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, fixed & uploaded
<Hobbsee> bddebian: we do, want to teach it?
<Arbiter> just wait for revu sync
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: why's the patch there?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: If I had a clue, I'd love to :-)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, mh?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hah.  get a clue, and do it.
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: the one for kdocker.pro - why not just specify the install path in debian/rules?
<Arbiter> because it doesn't work :P
<Arbiter> make DESTDIR="blahblah" install doesn't work :P
<Hobbsee> hum.  okay
<bddebian> dholbach: OK, contacts in debian depends {shlib:Depends}, {misc:Depends}, evolution-data-server, and your version just does shlib and misc depends.  You think it's still OK to sync?
<raphink> anyone has got an idea why http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18788 doesn't run the clean rule after the install ?
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I'm sure it's a stupid mistake but I don't get it
<raphink> Hobbsee, bddebian : any idea ?
<raphink> or Gloubiboulga maybe
<bddebian> ack, cdbs.. My eyes....
<Hobbsee> raphink: presumably you dont need the kde.mk in there?
<tseng> why would it run clean after install?
<raphink> Hobbsee: there's no kde.mk
<tseng> it normally runs clean on a fresh build attempt
<raphink> tseng: well isn't the package supposed to be cleaned after build, too?
<tseng> no?
<raphink> :s
* bddebian thinks maybe he offended dholbach
<Hobbsee> raphink: well...yeah...
<raphink> in all my packages, clean:: is called after the build
<raphink> aswell as before
<tseng> news to me.
<Gloubiboulga> raphink, revu-report calls clean after the build :)
<Gloubiboulga> not dpkg-buildpackage AFAIK
<raphink> ah?
<Gloubiboulga> yes, I think so
<raphink>  you might be right :)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe, you need some rest ;)
<raphink> I guess
<dholbach> bddebian: ok to sync yes, i'm not offended :)
<bddebian> dholbach: OK, thx
<bddebian> hub: You here?
<hub> bddebian: I an
<bddebian> hub: Are you an MOTU yet?
<hub> bddebian: I am
<bddebian> hub: Great.  Are you going to merge/sync gphotofs?
<hub> why?
<hub> there is a merge for it?
<hub> I'll do it
<bddebian> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<hub> I haven't checked the merge list for sometime
<hub> will do it
<bddebian> Thanks
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: yes?
<bddebian> Now I forgot :-(
<hub> the patch lead to a 404
<hub> ...
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: dont worry, i found my answer.  hence the unping :P
<LaserJock> ok
<bddebian> LaserJock: Damn my short term memory, I can't remember :-(
<hub> bddebian: https://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gphotofs/  does not exist
<bddebian> Oh, yeah.  Is your science packages list updated automagically or do you have to manually refresh it?
<hub> bddebian: so what can I do?
<LaserJock> bddebian: manually
<bddebian> Ah :-(
<LaserJock> I try to do it most every day
<bddebian> hub: Can you sync it?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Well I've lost track of what I've done :-)
<hub> bddebian: no. I don't know how to do that
<hub> bddebian: unless I just grab Debian pkg and merge with Ubuntu and upload
<bddebian> Yep
<bddebian> If a merge is necessary.  If not, just request a sync on LP
<hub> bddebian: ok
<hub> bddebian: I'll do that this evening
<hub> bddebian: I'v got to put some real work right now
<bddebian> hub: No problem, thanks
<raphink> shame on me
<bddebian> Damn Hobbsee, I can't keep up with you.. :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hmmm?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Your uploads :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ahh :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: which ones were these?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Just in general
<LaserJock> bddebian: ok, I just updated the list to the latest in the archives
<hub> bddebian: I don't find in the wiki the procedure to request a sync
<hub> bddebian: which component shall I file the LP request?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Rockin', thanks d00d
<tseng> file under the name of the package
<tseng> no assignee
<hub> ok
<tseng> subscribe to ubuntu-archive
<bddebian> Aye
<tseng> 'please sync blah'
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperDocumentation has a Sync section I believe
<hub> search didn't find it
<tseng> search is fairly useless
<|alba|> Hi. I want to help, how do I start?
<LaserJock> have you seen wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU ?
<LaserJock> perhaps you might be interested in wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors
<|alba|> nope, i'll try the wiki. Is it important to have a mentor?
<LaserJock> it's not neccessary
<LaserJock> but the Mentors help you get you started
<|alba|> Ok
<LaserJock> you can also ask questions here too
<dEn`> guys ..how do i use nmap with ubuntu, it sayd i need to be root. even though i did a sudo nmap
<LaserJock> dEn`: please try #ubuntu
<dEn`> okay thanks
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Did you save the url for that asterisk patch or should I toss it at someone else?
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, it's uploaded ;)
<shawarma> Wow!
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: thanks!
<Gloubiboulga> thanks you :)
<Gloubiboulga> thank*
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: I got one more.
<Gloubiboulga> shawarma, could you ping me tomorrow for it?
<Gloubiboulga> I'm afraid I won't have time tonight
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/bacula-merge.diff
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Oh, right. No problem.
<Gloubiboulga> or find an other uploader ;)
<shawarma> I could do that. :-)
<LaserJock> shawarma: I dont' see "added ${shlibs:Depends} dependency to bacula-director-pgsql " in the debdiff
<shawarma> LaserJock: wtf... You're right.
<LaserJock> maybe that was taken care of upstream?
<shawarma> I clearly remember adding it..
<shawarma> Weirdness. gimme a minute.
<shawarma> LaserJock: Ah... I know why..
<shawarma> LaserJock: Don't ask. :-)
<Hobbsee> shawarma: i'm asking - what happened?
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Gah... I did a dpkg-buildpackage at one point without editing the changelog, so the actual debian diff.gz was overwritten. Then I corrected the changelog, did some other changes, ran dpkg-buildpackage again and made my debdiff..
<Hobbsee> shawarma: ahh...right
<shawarma> Hobbsee_: so the debdiff was between two revisions I've made, neither of which are the original debian version. Now I just need to find out how much I had done before that.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> heh
<CarlFK> how come apt-get source jigdo; dpkg-buildpackage made 2 .debs?
<CarlFK> jigdo and jigdo-file
<LaserJock> because there are 2 packages produced from the source :-)
<LaserJock> look at debian/control
<LaserJock> ah, stink. My boss is going to kill me
<bddebian> Nooo
<LaserJock> this stupid HP color laserjet
<CarlFK> ok, wasn't sure i I had fumbeled thing
<ogra> did you break the laser ?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> the stupid printer has run out of everything
<bddebian> Burn a hole in his desk?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure we've even had it a year
<LaserJock> and I need to buy like $500 in toner and imaging drum
<LaserJock> that's more than the darn printer cost
<CarlFK> stop printing out porn :)
<LaserJock> why would I do that?
<LaserJock> although I did print out a Python book
<LaserJock> which is close
<LaserJock> ;-)
<CarlFK> so that you don't use up all the toner
<LaserJock> no, why would a person ever print out porn? that's just dumb
<LaserJock> and this is an office
<LaserJock> anywho
<LaserJock> my boss wasn't terribly excited for us to get a color laser anyway
<LaserJock> and then the cost is going to be huge compared to our old HP LaserJet
<CarlFK> yup
<quidam-> HI LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> hi quidam-
<bluefoxicy> Guys does this look like a homepage:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/pax-utils.xml
<LaserJock> for Gentoo, yes ;-)
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> did you actually look?
<LaserJock> yeah
<bluefoxicy> bah
<bluefoxicy> I guess http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/nes/file/final_fantasy_j.txt is the homepage of final fantasy?
* bluefoxicy keeps getting told to format "the homepage link" properly in debian/control for pax-utils... except there IS no homepage link, there's a link to a usage guide
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: where is it downloaded from?
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock: http://dev.gentoo.org/~solar/pax/
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  which is a listing of a bunch of random files and directories for random patches and documents and tools solar's written
<bluefoxicy> or collected from various places
<bluefoxicy> either or.
<CarlFK> is there a name for the thing I don't know the name of... um... the top most upstream source - generally a tarball
<CarlFK> for kernel I have heard vanilla source - does that apply to anything?
<bluefoxicy> mainline/upstream/vanilla
<crimsun> shawarma: no, my practice is always to change the attribution. You're referring to someone else methinks.
<CarlFK> bluefoxicy: thanks - I like vanilla
<bluefoxicy> some windows guy asked me why all linux programs have a perverse sense of humor
<CarlFK> win apps do too, it just isn't funny :)
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> well, I told him that the config app wasn't joking when it said he really, really, really needed to fix his config so his password database didn't have to be world-readable
<CarlFK> what drives the name of the deb that dpkg-buildpackage makes?  debian/files ?
<crimsun> it's actually debian/changelog
<crimsun> well, actually we need a more precise question
<crimsun> the version comes from debian/changelog; the names of the binary debs come from debian/control
<CarlFK> that  makes sense
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> hi bddebian
<lucas> slomo: ping ,
<lucas> ?
<bddebian> crimsun: Feel like axiom? :-)
<crimsun> I feel like a sauna
<CarlFK> dpkg -i foo.deb wants a bunch of deps - is there some easy way to apt-get them all?
<LaserJock> bddebian: last I saw hell hadn't froze over ;-)
<LaserJock> apt-get -f install
<LaserJock> or use gdebi to install the .deb
<bddebian> LaserJock: Bah, bunch of sissies :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: we just want our ponies
<zul> screw ponies i want alcohol ;)
<bddebian> You want to get drunk and screw ponies?
* bddebian ducks
<LaserJock> wow
<zul> bddebian: that was uncalled for
<CarlFK> how would I use apt-get -f install?
<CarlFK> (with a local .deb file )
<tseng> dpkg -i foo.db
<tseng> apt-get -f install
<tseng> if you are asking what I think
<CarlFK> maybe :)
<bddebian> yes
<tseng> bddebian: that was a bit off the wall, I think.
<bddebian> ?
<tseng> sigh.
* LaserJock opens a can of CoC on bddebian ;-)
<CarlFK> apt-get -f install; The following packages will be REMOVED:
<tseng> sounds like you did something you shouldn't have
<tseng> what did you install?
<CarlFK> jigdo_0.7.3_i386.deb
<tseng> erm.
<CarlFK> that I just made out of 7.2's debian/ and 7.3s tarball
<tseng> what does it want to remove?
<CarlFK> jigdo
<tseng> ok.
<bddebian> LaserJock: So /kick me :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: you know I couldn't do that, I'd have to let tseng or zul :-)
<tseng> I would love to kick him
<tseng> but I don't see a reason to
<bddebian> You want me to leave?  I can leave.
<zul> i dont have ops
<LaserJock> bddebian: don't leave, just try to play nice ;-)
<tseng> everyone has ops
<tseng> you can come in off the street and op if you were so bold
<zul> hmm....ill remmeber that next time
<zul> tseng: it was an unforutnate comment though
<LaserJock> oh for goodness sakes
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder what my chances of getting thrashed by ubuntu-archive is
<LaserJock> I filed 6 bugs about packages that have changed section in Debian
<tseng> i have never been "thrashed" by any member of ubuntu-archive
<tseng> only politely told I was wrong
<LaserJock> true, me neither
<LaserJock> Kamion seemed to indicate it was OK, I just feel sorta bad when they are so busy and it is a fairly minor thing
<LaserJock> I guess they are free to ignore the bugs until they have time to deal with them
<zul> most likely
<LaserJock> it makes my life a fair amount easier if they are in the right section
<CarlFK> my jigdo dep mess: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18798
<CarlFK> that is using a .deb made from apt-get source, not the tarball
<LaserJock> CarlFK: did you grab the edgy source and try to install on Dapper?
<CarlFK> hmm - close.  dapper source, insatll on breezy
<LaserJock> oh my
<LaserJock> did you build it on breezy?
<CarlFK> no, build on dapper
<LaserJock> ok, well if you build on Dapper and then try to install on Breezy you are going to have problems like that
<CarlFK> starting to think it is time to up update the breezy box
<LaserJock> you can try grabing the Dapper source and build on breezy and then install on breezy
<LaserJock> but you need to build and install with the same release to get the deps right
<CarlFK> thanks for the help
<CarlFK> heh - make that build on dapper, install on hoary
<LaserJock> oh jeeze
<CarlFK> yup
<shawarma> LaserJock: That should do it: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/bacula-merge.diff
<shawarma> bbiab
<slomo> lucas: still there?
<lucas> yes
<lucas> my connection was reset earlier, so if you told me something, I might have missed it
<slomo> ok... do you have some time in the next days to make a ubuntu<->debian-multimedia.org comparison page like you did for ubuntu<->debian?
<lucas> yes, just replying an email and I'm on it
<lucas> any french speaking MOTU who know REVU well around ?
<lucas> it's really impressive how bzr can take ages to commit a single small file ...
<tseng> lucas: its knitting :)
<slomo> tseng: ?
<lucas> arg, I made a typo. let's commit again
<lucas> bzr: the tool that makes you HATE typos.
<LaserJock> tseng: yeah, but my wife is faster at knitting then bzr is
<micahcowan> as a non-bzr-user, what about bzr use makes you hate typos?
<lucas> micahcowan: committing takes a huge amount of time and is not function of the size of the change you are committing
<micahcowan> lucas: function of number of distributed repositories (unsure how it works)?
<lucas> no
<lucas> maybe it's function of the repository size
<lucas> but my repository is small
<bddebian> How the hell can just adding dh_install and dh_desktop cause a package to FTBFS?
<LaserJock> perhaps the deps have changed?
<LaserJock> from the last time it was built?
<sharms> bddebian: sounds like fun :)
<crimsun> check debian/*.install
<bddebian> LaserJock: The debian package builds clean.  As soon as I add dh_install debian/foo.deskop usr/share/applications and dh_desktop it blows
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> anyone here in charge of schooltool?
<bddebian> crimsun: What would I look for?
<crimsun> bddebian: post the build log, please
<bddebian> crimsun: You want the whole thing or just the last few lines?
<crimsun> the whole thing.
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> Oh, I see why it's failing but I don't get why the debian package fails
<bddebian> Err works
<bddebian> rules:  mv debian/grace6/usr/bin/xmgrace-5.99.1 debian/grace6/usr/bin/xmgrace6
<bddebian> grace6.install usr/share/grace6/bin/xmgrace-5.99.1             usr/bin
<Riddell> rraphink: ping
<crimsun> bddebian: .install looks odd.
<bddebian> crimsun: Yeah
<crimsun> bddebian: meaning "if it already does it in rules, why call dh_install?"
<crimsun> not to mention that should probably be debian/usr/share/grace6/bin/xmgrace-5.99.1 in .install
<bddebian> crimsun: I added the dh_install to install the desktop file but I changed it to install -d and install -m instead
<crimsun> bddebian: my guess is that if both the rules command is active and dh_install is called, then it's bailing on dh_install because the origin isn't valid in .install at that point (it has already been moved)
<bddebian> Aye
<crimsun> although upon closer inspection, the .install moves from debian/grace6/usr/share/ ?
<bddebian> Yep, install -d and -m worked
<bddebian> Yeah, it's got some issues
<crimsun> right, that means the .install is fubar
<bddebian> Yep
<crimsun> invalid origin most probably
<crimsun> usr/share vs. usr/bin
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> I'd better head home.  Thanks for your help!
<crimsun> np, thank you
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> hi
<zul> how is it going laserjock?
<LaserJock> oh, it's going ok
<LaserJock> trying to clean up my email
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-25
<lucas> slomo: http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/debian-multimedia.html
<lucas> added to my cronjob, so it will be updated regularly
<crimsun> thanks, lucas.
<Fujitsu> Can I get somebody here to upload a quick bugfix for vpnc?
<crimsun> URL, please.
<Fujitsu> Linked from here: http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/merges/
<Fujitsu> (closes bug #53341)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53341 in vpnc "0.3.3+SVN20051028-3ubuntu1 no longer works" [Untriaged,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53341
<crimsun> uploaded.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: are you tracking these merges on your wiki page, too?
<crimsun> (useful for membership/MOTU application)
<Fujitsu> crimsun, no, but I put them on there periodically.
<Fujitsu> That reminds me... I've got a package to upload to REVU shortly..
<crimsun> well, I suppose it's not /critical/, since CC/TB can look at LP-> Packages
<Fujitsu> True.
<Fujitsu> The TB approves MOTUs, don't they?
<crimsun> yes.
* Fujitsu growls at dodgy school internet connection.
<zul> how do you include the *.orig and *.diff when doing debuild?
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<LaserJock> -sa
<zul> so by doing debuild -sa?
<LaserJock> well debuild -S -sa
<zul> ah ok
<shawarma> Anyone care to sponser my bacula merge? http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/bacula-merge.diff
<LaserJock> I'm working on it now
<LaserJock> sorry I'm slow
<shawarma> LaserJock: Quite alright.
<shawarma> LaserJock: It builds on both amd64  and i386.
<shawarma> Maybe I should throw my build logs on the webserver as well...
<LaserJock> shesh, that is the mother of all .changes
<Fujitsu> Hehehe, I started to merge it a while ago, but then got interrupted... It's gigantic.
<shawarma> LaserJock: Huh?
<shawarma> LaserJock: Ah, bacause of all the bugs it fixes?
<LaserJock> yeah
<shawarma> LaserJock: Yup. Pretty cool upload. :-)
<LaserJock> I included all the changelog from the last Ubuntu package to now
<LaserJock> does it take forever to compile?
<shawarma> LaserJock: Nah, it's not that bad.
<shawarma> LaserJock: 12 minutes on i386..
<LaserJock> k
<shawarma> LaserJock: Slightly less on amd64. Both of them on a 2GHz box.
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what they did upstream but the .orig.tar.gz went from 11MB to 2mb
<shawarma> The automatically generated patch from MoM was 9 MB. :-)
<shawarma> bbiab
<zul> only? :0
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: shesh, dude, you are going to make the #ubuntu-science log huge ;-)
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
* Fujitsu kicks dodgy AAPT.
<Fujitsu> How long is it sicne somebody's spoken there?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I had a good conversation today
<LaserJock> about getting gchempaint in Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<LaserJock> and the conversation wasn't with myself, btw.
<Fujitsu> Ah. I was thinking it might have been.
<Fujitsu> Gah. Now I'll /hopefully/ be able to upload my package to REVU before the connection drops out again...
<imbrandon_> lol @ LaserJock
<LaserJock> imbrandon_: dude!
<imbrandon_> heya
<LaserJock> imbrandon_: where've you been? did you do a podcast on Sat.?
<imbrandon_> no my network went down a bit, still havent recorded it
<imbrandon_> so i took the weekend to paint the house ;)
<LaserJock> I thought maybe a MS operative had taken you out or something
<imbrandon_> hahahaha ;)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, urgh. That's probable :P
<imbrandon_> sooo whats going on in the -motu world
<imbrandon_> hrm i thought StevenK uploaded gtkpod
* imbrandon_ looks puzzled
<imbrandon_> LaserJock: wanna revu a merge and upload for me ?
<imbrandon_> or busy doing some stuff ?
<LaserJock> I can't
<LaserJock> my wife is on the way to pick me up
<imbrandon_> kk no worries, i'll poke someone in a bit
<imbrandon_> ahhh thats a "good thing"(tm)
<imbrandon_> ;)
<LaserJock> I'm trying to will my 1.3GHz pbuilder machine to spit out bacula
<imbrandon_> heh
<LaserJock> of all the machines
<imbrandon_> hrm , i wish i had a good tv capture card to build a pvr /me grumbles
<imbrandon_> hahaha
<LaserJock> I've got a 2.6GHz a new intel iMac and a an AMD 2100+ at home
<imbrandon_> my pbuilder box is a amd64 3400+ BUT with only 128mb ram LOL
<LaserJock> non of which I can use right now
<imbrandon_> ouch
<imbrandon_> i'm not even sure what the box is i'm on atm
* imbrandon_ looks
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-1-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), , RAM: 353/1004MB, 66 proc's, 1.1h up
<imbrandon_> ahh yea
<imbrandon_> good ol celeron machine
* LaserJock glares enviously at imbrandon_ 
<imbrandon_> heh nah , you wouldent want this box its a pita most of the time
<imbrandon_> now my amd64 3400+ with 2 gig of ram, i LOVE that box hehe just dont have it up and loaded atm
* LaserJock cries
<imbrandon_> LaserJock: i can give you a vm on it , i have set one up for hobbs*ee and Sev*eas to build on ;)
<LaserJock> well, this iMac is a 1.83 GHz Intel Core Duo with 1GB of ram
<imbrandon_> ohhhh nice
<LaserJock> but I can't put Ubuntu on it :(
<imbrandon_> awww
<imbrandon_> man that would be NICE
* imbrandon_ wants a core duo imac
<LaserJock> I think mjg59 has done it
<LaserJock> but it takes a lot of hacking around
<LaserJock> and this is my work machine so I don't think I should be doing that
<imbrandon_> ahh , cant just run bootcamp ?
<LaserJock> no
<imbrandon_> ouch
<LaserJock> mostly it's bootcamp+otherstuff
<imbrandon_> ahh
<LaserJock> but I don't think you can just install bootcamp and put in the CD
<LaserJock> and off you go
<LaserJock> you have to play around with lilo
<LaserJock> and install this other boot stuff
<LaserJock> I don't know, I could do it I'm sure
<imbrandon_> ahh ouch
<LaserJock> but it would take me a bit and it's not my personal machine so ...
<imbrandon_> hrm brb , the flux guys wanna talk
<imbrandon_> hehe yea
<imbrandon_> that sux
<imbrandon_> ;)
<LaserJock> shawarma: uploaded, thanks
<bluefoxicy> Okay guys pop quiz.
<bluefoxicy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2778  This worked before and doesn't work now.
<Fujitsu_> Hm. What's a crack-attack merge doing on REVU?
<bluefoxicy> It's failing to build because glob64_t isn't defined; which happens when __USE_LARGEFILE64 isn't defined; which happens when _GNU_SOURCE isn't defined.
<bluefoxicy> Now what I want to know is why it worked before; -D_GNU_SOURCE is in CPPFLAGS but not CFLAGS, and CPPFLAGS isn't used for .c files apparently, so this really should have been breaking before.
<bluefoxicy> I'm pretty sure I can just stick -D_GNU_SOURCE in CFLAGS but I'll consult the upstream developer as well to make sure this doesn't have any specific (portability) issues and see if he'll get it upstream
* Fujitsu_ pokes ajmitch.
<Fujitsu_> I uploaded a package to REVU 25 minutes ago, and it still hasn't appeared.
<Mikelo> i would like to contribute code
<Mikelo> in the near future
<Fujitsu_> Hi Mikelo.
<Seveas> Fujitsu, are you registered?
<Fujitsu_> Ah. I think I uploaded it badly... But now it's saying it can't create the file when I reupload it.
<Fujitsu_> And now I'd better be off to class.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zul> imbrandon_: whats your site again?
<zul> with the podcasts
<imbrandon_> buntudot.org
<zul> thanks
<imbrandon_> np
<ajmitch> afternoon all
<imbrandon_> heya ajmitch
* zul going to go listen to laserjock
<imbrandon_> speaking of podcast when the one you did with jdub gonna be air'd ajmitch ?
<ajmitch> ask jdub
<imbrandon_> heh okie
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<imbrandon_> moins bddebian
<bddebian> Hello again imbrandon :-)
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> crimsun: But I'm wondering about the xserver-* ones on that page
<crimsun> bddebian: no, let rodarvus take care of them
<math> hi everyone
<crimsun> bddebian: they'll end up being fakesyncs (merges) just like the xserver*
<crimsun> bddebian: (orig.tar.gz mismatch)
<bddebian> Hello Math
<LaserJock> hmm
<math> there's a developer here who wants to spend his free time debugging instead of taking care of his gf ;)
<crimsun> you are so completely befuddled, math.
<LaserJock> I did an upload like an hour ago at least and I' haven't gotten anything
<bddebian> Well I guess I'll just go back to being LaserJock's bitch
<bddebian> math: Well I do that with a wife and three kids so.. ;-)
<crimsun> bddebian is special, though. He's a deity and can afford that.
<math> if only I knew what befuddled meant (1st lang = fr)
<math> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<crimsun> math: it was a joke implying your priorities are misaligned ;-)
<bddebian> Yes, bddebian is God of all Morons
<Hobbsee> math: befuddled means very confused :)
<bddebian> Well he is from Canukistan so.. ;-P
<math> but I'm stuck hard on a beginner thing (5 years of hardcore Java programming doesn't help much getting started in linux dev...)
* tritium loves a good downpour in the desert
<bddebian> OK, LaserJock says I shouldn't ask for too many syncs, crimsun says I shouldn't do the manual merges, now what..
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hi! love the kopete crasher! :D
<math> so if someone has a minute or two for a little push in the back, it would be greatly appreciated
<math> AND there would be another fool in the crowd to frag bugs
<crimsun> bddebian: looks like you'll have to mentor, sigh :-p
<bddebian> crimsun: Hard to mentor when I don't know anything
<bddebian> math: What's the issue?
<crimsun> (I love how bddebian insists he doesn't know anything and yet helps people in the same breath)
<math> I checked out the code of package gnome-totem and endless pile of documentation (cough!) doesn't say how to start it
<bddebian> math: "start it"?
<bddebian> The application you mean?
<math> there are 2 maintainers and they are really busy people
<math> yeah
<crimsun> totem I think became part of the slimmer menu spec
<math> like "run it", I don't know
<crimsun> meaning its menu entry is hidden because it's invoked for mimes
<bddebian> math: Just "totem" ?
<crimsun> so you can press alt+F2, and type totem, then press Enter
<hub> can a M OTU review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2782 ?
<math> but in my dev environment
<hub> I need one more advocate to upload
<bddebian> hub: Aren't you an MOTU?
<hub> bddebian: yeah, but I still need advocate for new packages, don't I?
<bddebian> math: What do you mean by dev environment?
<math> maybe someone would like to pv so I can be more specific without polluting the channel?
<bddebian> hub: Not that I know of
<crimsun> bddebian: yes, he does.
<bddebian> He does?
<hub> I need 2, I'm the third ;-)
<crimsun> yes. It has been our policy for two releases.
<crimsun> c'mon Barry, you were around for that decision.
<bddebian> I knew that was the case for non-MOTU packages but I always get the "you maintain Universe, do what you want" crap :-)
<bddebian> math: Just shoot, you might be asking a question someone else has as well
<math> ok
<lifeless> crimsun: wow, thats so undiscoverable
<lifeless> there should be a link in the menu saying 'for more items' or something
<math> I checked out the code. now I have a bunch of .c files which I have to compile and link. so far so good (let's assume). in Java, if you want to run your program you type "java nameOfYourClassFile" and it starts
<crimsun> hub: looks good, I think you'll fix the debian/changelog "Intial" part?
<math> runs
<bddebian> math: How/where did you get the source?
<hub> crimsun: ok. I fixed the type
<hub> typo
<hub> so I can upload, right?
<crimsun> hub: oh, hmm, I don't think we're shipping .la
<bddebian> nope
<hub> oh
<math> from gnome's CVS repository
<hub> I should remove them?
<bddebian> math: You need to get the source from Ubuntu if you are going to work on an Ubuntu package.  Unless you are packaging something that is not in the Distribution
<crimsun> hub: should double-check in -devel, but I'm pretty sure we're not shipping them
<hub> 'okay
<crimsun> ->coffee
<math> ok
<bddebian> math: Do you know how to use apt?
<math> nope
<math> is it a requirement?
<bddebian> Well usually, you will 'apt-get source <source package name>'
<math> it's some sort of sync program like emerge in gentoo, right?
<bddebian> It is a front-end for the dpkg package manager
<whiprush> hi guys
<bddebian> Heya whiprush
<whiprush> ajmitch around?
<math> I get an error
<math> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<bddebian> math: Please don't take this as being rude but you may want to get a little more familiar with Ubuntu before delving too far into development
<bddebian> math: Yes, you would need to add a deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiprush> hub: hey I read your blog about fixing the leak in gnome-cups-icon, but in edgy I get a 100% cpu thing after a few hours, any tips on how I can figure out what the problem is?
<whiprush> hub: thanks for fixing that leak btw, I owe you a beer. :D
<math> don't worry, I don't take it rude, I know I'm very green
<bddebian> Nothing wrong with that.  I've been doing this a while and I feel green :-)
<whiprush> bddebian: dude it's been like 2 years. :)
<bddebian> math: You may want to hang around in #ubuntu.  There are some pretty helpful people there also
<math> but I've spent quite some time already trying to figure out which way to go and what do to
<math> *to do
<bddebian> whiprush: I've been doing Debian GNU/Hurd stuff far longer than that :-)
<whiprush> sweet.
<bddebian> math: What do you mean?  If you like Java, look at some of the Java packages
<math> although I consider myself being a really stubborn person for some stuff, my patience is stretched thin
<math> anything java in linux is boring
<bddebian> Well I would say Java is boring, but I'm jaded :-0
<math> trying to program a virtual machine better than Sun's is a waste of time ;)
<bddebian> math: I meant packages written in Java, not Java itself :-)
<math> I'm trying to do something new, something fresh and different from work
<hub> whiprush: I think it was benM that did blog about it
<bddebian> math: You can check out the Packaging Guide on http://help.ubuntu.com but if you don't know the distro very well, some of it might not make a lot of sense?
<math> I thought that anything that has dependencies on proprietary software was not included in the main packages?
<whiprush> hub: hmm, ok, thanks anyway
<hub> whiprush: you're welcome
<hub> whiprush: that bug was really bugging me
<bddebian> math: That is true, and we don't work on main packages here anyway :-)
<hub> math: like kernel modules?
<bddebian> heh
<math> no I mean stuff packaged with the distro
<hub> libgtk2.0 has .la shipped with it
<hub> or has this changed in edgy?
<bddebian> hub: Edgy afaik
<math> could be a ppp connection s/w
<math> I don't mind, but not some sort of thing no one will use
<bddebian> math: ?
<hub> bddebian: has them in edgy too
<hub> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libgtk2.0-dev&version=edgy&arch=i386&page=1&number=all
<math> nevermind
<math> ok
<math> thanks for the help anyway
<bddebian> hub: Hmm, well like crimsun says, I would ask in -devel
<math> I probably don't have what it takes anyway
<bddebian> math: Read up, hang out :-)
<bddebian> math: Sure you do
<bddebian> If I can do this stuff, anyone can.. :-)
<ajmitch> whiprush: yo
<whiprush> ajmitch: hey dude.
<whiprush> you refactor all of FDS yet?
* whiprush runs ....
<ajmitch> you know what the answer to that is...
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> yeah
<Fujitsu_> Can I poke somebody to remove a dud upload from REVU for me?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu_: package name?
<Fujitsu_> ajmitch, convertall
<ajmitch> Fujitsu_: right. next time, upload source-only packages
<Fujitsu_> ajmitch, I realised that.
<ajmitch> :)
<Fujitsu_> (seconds after I uploaded the binary :()
<ajmitch> & you should really have the version as 0.3.1-0ubuntu1
<Fujitsu_> Ah, thanks, I'll fix.
<Hobbsee> i thought REVU rejected binaries straight off...
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, apparently not.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: yeah, apparently.  how odd.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it does
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: but they don't get removed from the incoming directory
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh...
* Fujitsu_ files a bug about that.
<Fujitsu_> How do I convince dput that it wants to upload the .orig.tar.gz as well?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: build with -S -sa added in there?
<Fujitsu_> I'm sure I did...
* Fujitsu_ checks.
<Fujitsu_> Oops.
* Fujitsu_ hopes ajmitch won't murder him.
<Fujitsu_> Can you purge it again? :S
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> nothing to kill
<Fujitsu_> Are you saying I don't exist?
<LaserJock> REVU is going to get an eating disorder if you keep this up Fujitsu_
<Fujitsu_> True, LaserJock.
<Fujitsu_> I think I know how to do it now :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu_: no, it was accepted - REVU will accept native packages
<Fujitsu_> It's got the source this time!
<Fujitsu_> ajmitch, but linda/lintian/everything fails because there's no source archive.
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> that's when the person reviewing puts in the comments saying fixit now
<Fujitsu_> Ah. Thanks.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu_: just do another upload, with the orig.tar.gz
<Fujitsu_> With a new version number!?
<Fujitsu_> It won't let me reupload.
<Fujitsu_> It says it's already uploaded...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: rm *.upload
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: or use dput -f
<Fujitsu_> Ah, thanks. I'm new to all this, obviously.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: it's okay, a lot of people are :)
<LaserJock> anybody know if you can turn the .pdiffs of in Debian?
<ajmitch> explain
<ajmitch> you mean for apt?
<ajmitch> Acquire::PDiffs
<LaserJock> hmm
<Fujitsu> Grrrrrr...
* Fujitsu shoots evil nasty transformer.
<Fujitsu> Took out the schools power with a nice spike.
<Lathiat> hrm, evolution just ate my inbox, yay
<LaserJock> heh
<Lathiat> i give up
<LaserJock> that's why I used it all of 2 min.
<Lathiat> i tried
<Lathiat> for a month
<Lathiat> i give up
<LaserJock> although it probably was mostly my fault
<Lathiat> how are corporates upposed to be expected to switch to this :/
<bddebian> Ack Kamion and/or Keybuk are going to hate me :-)
<LaserJock> what did you do now?
<crimsun> (syncs, probably)
<bddebian> Aye
<LaserJock> hehe, can't be any worse than I gave them
<LaserJock> anybody know if I can unmount a bindmount /dev ? I get device busy
<crimsun> yes, but you need to stop whatever process has fds open in the bound one
<LaserJock> umm, I'm not in my chroots
<LaserJock> what else would be using them
<LaserJock> darn it, I've been using Ubunt too long. What do I put in fstab to make it *not* automatically mount?
<crimsun> noauto
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Hobbsee> night bddebian
<Lathiat> interesting, new vista install is image based apparently
<Lathiat> altho seems to be able to perform upgrades with it
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> it's really great that python's ConfigParser can handle smb.conf
<ajmitch> except that it strips out comments
!lilo:*! no, my feet are really not that small
!lilo:*! oops, sorry, wrong window *blush*
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning daniel
<dholbach> hey Andrew
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Sarah
* Yagisan waves hello
<Hobbsee> dholbach: uh oh, someone else is using my real name.
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan
<ajmitch> ah, Yagisan
<crimsun> Hobbsee: being plastered all over edgy-changes will do that.
<crimsun> hi daniel
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh, true
<dholbach> hey Daniel
<dholbach> Hobbsee: yeah :-)
* Hobbsee changes her name to be fred.
<dholbach> Fred... nice - it has so much exotic atmosphere to it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> crimsun: yes, I've noticed a couple of uploads with a 'sarah hobbs'
<Hobbsee> dholbach: well, i was michelle a few days ago at work.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh
<Yagisan> heh. could have been worse
<dholbach> michelle...
<Hobbsee> dholbach: yeah, name tag was at home, so i picked an interesting one from the drawer.
<Yagisan> I've recived several letters for me addressed to a Mr <my name> <my wifes surname> o_O
* ajmitch had better start doing a few more uedgy uploads
<Yagisan> hey, Hobbsee, ajmitch I got good news. My adsl is being canceled because it's no longer profitable because of telstra. Isn't life good.
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: heh.  who was it with?
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, TPG.
<ajmitch> Yagisan: how special
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: ah.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, nice sweet $50/month deal
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: very.
<Yagisan> all gone. any day now, it will stop working unless I can magically pull the cash for a new connection out of thin air
<Hobbsee> eek
<Yagisan> and to make today complete, a parcel arrived for me at the post office - yet they can't find it
<crimsun> Yagisan: what's the next best (most stable) deal?
<StevenK> imbrandon: I did upload gtkpod, and I noticed it got rejected, just before I went to bed.
<Yagisan> crimsun, cough up some more cash to migrate to an adsl2+ deal - which means I'll need to get a new adsl modem at some stage
<Lathiat> Yagisan: ah yes
<Lathiat> TPG always ran it fine
<Lathiat> telstra would have made that worse ;p
<Yagisan> Lathiat, the no longer offer DD for my price range, only CC :(
<dholbach> i'm always scared of "upgrade my line" offers - i always fear to not have internet for two weeks ;)
<Yagisan> s/the/they
<Yagisan> only two weeks ? I expect to lose a whole month
<imbrandon> StevenK: ahh did i botch someting ?
<StevenK> Unable to validate gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz from gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1.dsc: File gtkpod_0.99.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz mentioned in the changes has a checksum mismatch. 58cfdebca838bf43c157bc80271da04d != 4886fab70d48545fc7fdeb70ddf03f60
<StevenK> Again.
<imbrandon> ahh
<ajmitch> how irritating
<StevenK> I'm reuploading now.
<imbrandon> kk that url with my orig's is still in the same place
<imbrandon> if needed
<StevenK> imbrandon: Remind me of the URL?
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/gtkpod/
<Lathiat> Yagisan: westnet do DD
<Yagisan> Lathiat, thanks. Will look into them
<Lathiat> (.com.au)
<Lathiat> i had them for 2 years
<Lathiat> top notch
<Lathiat> only moved to get higher speeds out of the borg (iinet)
<Lathiat> feck i just ordered the wrong item off ebay
<Lathiat> i had two open and somehow bought the wrong one
<Yagisan> ouch
<Lathiat> meh
<Lathiat> its only $13
<Lathiat> fortunately i didnt buy the wrong $1000 item ;p
<shawarma> Any REVU admins around?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> what do you want removed?
<shawarma> Could you nuke upload 2715 for me?
<ajmitch> name, please?
<shawarma> crack-attack
<Lathiat> nice name
<shawarma> It's a merge I accidentally uploaded to REVU.
<ajmitch> nuke or archive?
<shawarma> Dunno.
<shawarma> :-)
<shawarma> Nuke, probably.
<ajmitch> archived now
<shawarma> Ok.
<shawarma> Thanks.
<shawarma> Hmm... LaserJock said he uploaded my Bacula merge, but I don't see it in the queue nor is the new version available.. Maybe the queue on Launchpad is out of sync with the actual build queue?
<ajmitch> bacula is not listed on edgy-changes
<shawarma> And edgy-changes shows when stuff has been built and put into the archive, right?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> it shows when a source package has been accepted
<shawarma> I see.
<ajmitch> as you sure that you set distro to edgy in debian/changelog?
<shawarma> Hmm.. I'll check.
<ajmitch> afaik, if it's unstable, it'll get silently rejected still
<shawarma> Wow... you're good!
<shawarma> :-)
<shawarma> it says unstable. I'll just change it.
<ajmitch> & then get someone to upload again
<crimsun> (he should have caught that if & when he uploaded)
<ajmitch> crimsun: people make mistakes, I've missed that a few times myself
<crimsun> yep
<ajmitch> which reminds me that I was going to write something to check that before uploads
<ajmitch> since dput has a pre_upload_command where you can put in checks like that
<shawarma> Any takers? http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/bacula-merge.diff
* Hobbsee looks at shawarma's stuff.
<shawarma> thx
<ajmitch> crimsun: isn't it great having eager new MOTUs around to upload stuff for us?
<crimsun> ajmitch: very!
<jsgotangco> shawarma: how are you doing?
<shawarma> jsgotangco: Melting.. But apart from that, I'm feeling great. Two months of summer holidays is just what the doctor prescribed. :-)
<shawarma> jsgotangco: How about you?
<jsgotangco> drenched in rain here its been raining for a week lol
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: bleh.
<shawarma> jsgotangco: Really? Well, I'm guessing it's expected this time of year, right?
<jsgotangco> shawarma: yes its rainy season here till october
<shawarma> jsgotangco: wow.. I've never actually experienced these rain seasons, but on TV they always make it look like that sky just suddenly opens when the rain season starts, *pours* down for the entire duration of the rain season, and the suddenly just stops again.
<jsgotangco> yep
<shawarma> It actually rains *all* the time?
<jsgotangco> since were on top of the equator we're used to 5am sunrise and sunsets, today it was like 10pm here at 6am
<jsgotangco> yeah just water
<jsgotangco> it doesnt have to be hard rain
<jsgotangco> but the raindrops *never* stop
<ajmitch> wonderful
* ajmitch is glad he's in NZ
<jsgotangco> and its also typhoon season
<jsgotangco> we just had two typhoons passing in less than a week apart
<jsgotangco> my garage is so slippery now because the moss or some algae has been forming on the floor
<shawarma> Hmm.... are pushd and popd supposed to be available in /bin/sh ?
<crimsun> no,
<crimsun> that's a bashism
<shawarma> that's what I thought.
<shawarma> checkbashisms doesn't detect them.
<imbrandon> bashism ?
<crimsun> /bin/bash-specific.
<imbrandon> ahh
<crimsun> oh, that reminds me to comment on the ivtools bug.
<Toadstool> 'morning everybody
<shawarma> 'morning, Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hey shawarma
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: uh....a patch shouldnt be 45 times bigger than the .orig.tar.gz, should it?
<Hobbsee> shawarma's bacula has this odd thing.
<StevenK> Heh
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: http://merges.ubuntu.com/b/bacula/
<StevenK> Way cool.
<Toadstool> er... no it shouldn't :)
<Hobbsee> either upstream did one heck of a lot of work, or MoM's screwed.
<Toadstool> wow nice...
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: yeah, that's what i thought...
* Hobbsee is taking shawarma's diff, and applying it against the debian source, and seeing what happens.
<crimsun> 19:13 < LaserJock> I'm not sure what they did upstream but the .orig.tar.gz went from 11MB to 2mb~
<crimsun> that was a bit over 10 hours ago
<shawarma> Hobbsee: MoM clearly messed up on that one.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: yeah, so it seems.  interesting :P
<Toadstool> hmm, I'm not sure mom is responsible for that... grab edgy and sid source packages, they are exactly the same as those provided by mom
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: maybe they just did a heck of a lot of fixes.
<Toadstool> yeah, the changelog is so huge
<crimsun> they really did do a lot of fixes.
<StevenK> imbrandon: gtkpod accepted.
<shawarma> Yeah, but 89MB worth of patch?
<StevenK> I'd be tempted to leave it alone and get Keybuk to poke at it.
<shawarma> I've done the merge. No problem there.
<shawarma> I'll poke keybuk when he shows up.
<imbrandon> StevenK: cool thanks
<imbrandon> gnight all , i'm off to dream land
<shawarma> If I think a merge is no longer necessary (ie. it should just be synced with Debian) what do I do? Do I still just ping elmo or is there another way now?
<ogra> see the DeveloperRessources wikipage
<shawarma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperRessources ?
<shawarma> No such page.
<ogra> yup
<shawarma> Ah.. resources.
<shawarma> not ressources. :-)
<ogra> bad grammar here :P
<ajmitch> close enough :)
<Hobbsee> sharms: request a sync :)
<StevenK> So does anyone have an edgy machine with wireless and want to test my n-m changes?
<ajmitch> why not?
<ajmitch> StevenK: pass the crack pipe this way
* StevenK grins.
<shawarma> StevenK: What have you changed?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: new version
* Hobbsee has already tested it.
* StevenK is helping sharing crack.
<shawarma> There's an 0.6.3 out?
* StevenK nods sages.
<StevenK> shawarma: No, 0.6.4
<shawarma> Anything cool in it?
<StevenK> Lots of bug fixes
<shawarma> Nice.
<phanatic> afternoon
<xopher> StevenK, do I get anything out of n-m, even If Im not using a wireless connection? Is bluetooth going to be integrated into it?
<StevenK> It'll look after your wired connection. I don't think it touches bluetooth at the moment.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee, you uploading fool
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hmmm?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I see your name all over Edgy Changes :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what have i done now?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ahh...
<Gloubiboulga> hello MOTU world :)
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic
<bddebian> Hi phanatic
<phanatic> hello bddebian
<doko> bddebian: are you merging atmel-firmware?
<bddebian> doko: I requested a sync.  Should I not have?
<doko> bddebian: no, fine, just seeing that one out of date
<bddebian> Whew, I thought I was in trouble again.. :-)
<bddebian> doko: BTW, I hope you don't mind that I grabbed adonthell?  I tried to ping you
<bddebian> Oh and I think kiki was yours too on universe-manual.html?
<doko> bddebian: go ahead, I don't care about these
<bddebian> OK thanks
<bddebian> doko: Is there anything in universe/multiverse that you wouldn't want me to touch?
<doko> bddebian: eclipse
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you can do kvpnc if you want.
<Arbiter> hi everyone
<bddebian> Hobbsee: It's all yours ;-P
<slomo> bddebian: and when you're finished you could help merging debian-multimedia.org stuff ;P
<bddebian> doko: Well that's not on the merge list :-)
<bddebian> slomo: Have a list?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: *damn*!
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Is it bad?  I can take a look if you want
<Hobbsee> bddebian: more that i just havent looked, and know that it wont be simplistic, so havent got the motivation :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, can you review kdocker?
<slomo> bddebian: http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/debian-multimedia.html   (some of the stuff in d-m.o but not edgy should be imported too)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: right now, i'm dealing with getting a kdenetwork update into dapper, to deal with a couple of horrible kopete bugs, while kamion/mdz are around
<Yagisan> slomo, speaking of which - their current x264 causes edgys mplayer to FTBFS
<Hobbsee> bddebian: *if* it'll build, without gcc breakage.
<bddebian> slomo: Any in main?
<slomo> Yagisan: fixed in edgy's mplayer
<Yagisan> slomo, ?? what version ? (I made my backport a few days ago)
<slomo> bddebian: all in multiverse ;) but we don't want to merge all of them probably
<slomo> Yagisan: -0ubuntu4... i updated x264 to their latest version a few days ago and then fixed mplayer
<bddebian> slomo: We don't?
<Yagisan> slomo, thanks. It was on my list of things to bug you abourt this weekend
<slomo> bddebian: depends on where we got the package from... in some cases we had the original package from debian
<Yagisan> bddebian, eg, you don't want their mplayer
<bddebian> Well I need to know the rules if I'm going to "help" :-)
<slomo> bddebian: and unace for example... we want to keep debian's version as the one they have is simply unredistributable
<slomo> bddebian: just ask me before starting work on a package :)
<Yagisan> slomo, I may remember a thing or too, so ping me when slomo's not around.
<bddebian> I'd like to finish up the science packages and manual merges but I feel bad that I am inundating ubuntu-archive with sync requests :-)
<Yagisan> er
<Yagisan> bddebian, ^^
<Hobbsee> bddebian: stop feeling bad about it.  they prefer that to an unfinished distro.
* Yagisan can't tyupe well with 4 fingers
<geser> what is necessary to get file-rc uploaded with the patches from bug 53894 and bug 54036?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53894 in file-rc "add support for multiuser in update-rc.d" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53894
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54036 in file-rc "add support for usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54036
<geser> the first is necessary to get file-rc an alternative for the recent sysv-rc again
<Viper550> I have a little complaint about how Universe is managed...specifically with XGL
<Hobbsee> Viper550: you did some of the kubuntu artwork stuff?
<Viper550> Yeah
<Viper550> The edgy mockup?
<Hobbsee> Viper550: looks nice :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one
<Viper550> Thanks
<Yagisan> Viper550, complaint ?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping
<Viper550> I've noticed that all the XGL builds on the Universe repository are out of date
<slomo> Viper550: because nobody here is really interested in it and wants to work on it probably
<Viper550> People who are getting their XGL fixes are getting it from Quinnstorm's repository
<Yagisan> Viper550, thanks for volunteering
<Yagisan> :)
<Hobbsee> why doesnt quinnstorm work on the ubuntu repos then?
<Viper550> Maybe you should work closer with Quinnstorm, that might work well
<Hobbsee> Viper550: -motu's here and waiting.
<Yagisan> Viper550, I'm not sure they should
<Yagisan> Viper550, I have a 3rd party repo - but I come here and help for what I have in there
<slomo> Viper550: why should we come to him? as said, nobody here seems to be very interested in it and it would be to his and his users' advantage to have everything in universe
<tseng> quinnstorm should com here, not the other way around
<Viper550> XGL is becoming the latest fad
<tseng> we don't care about fads as much as you do.
<zul> thats it...its a fad :)
<Viper550> I'm even suprised that you have XGL packages on the repository AT ALL
<Yagisan> Viper550, yes - fad - and like all fads will pass
<Hobbsee> Viper550: if it's something you and quinnstone are interested in, then work on  getting it in.  but dont you dare come in here and whinge about $mypetpackages not being updated.
<Hobbsee> what's the current count on packages at the moment?
<zul> more than 2 ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> Total package names : 25976 (1039k)
<ajmitch> about that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that's binary?  or source?
<ajmitch> binary/virtual
* Hobbsee nods
<ajmitch> still, it's larger than the number of MOTUs
<ogra> yet
<Viper550> He's even got the latest plugins for XGL!
<Hobbsee> ogra: hehe
<Hobbsee> Viper550: then get it into ubuntu!
<zul> Viper550: still tell him to come here and we can talk about it
<Yagisan> Viper550, thank you. I shall file bugs on XGL to be removed as per your request as you feel they are out of date, and think that quinnstorm does a better job :P
<jsgotangco> maybe he should work as a MOTU then
<Viper550> I'm trying, I just posted in his thread on the Compiz forums about that idea. I'll also PM him on the Ubuntu Forums about this
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: hehehe
<jsgotangco> or maybe he's not interested on doing universe as well
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: how many bugs do you think that would clear off the buglist?
<Hobbsee> yay!  it finally finished building!
<zul> Hobbsee: more than 2 :)
<Hobbsee> zul: more than 42?
<ogra> lol
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, quite a few
<zul> Hobbsee: or 666 ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Arbiter> Viper550, edgy kubuntu mockup? where?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Viper550> And it's a Working Mockup too!
<Arbiter> oh... nice :D
<Arbiter> who maintains kubuntu kdm package?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: technically tonio
<Arbiter> because there's a little issue
<Arbiter> i just don't want to have the kubuntu kdm theme set by default :P
<Arbiter> (makes trouble on minimal installations)
<Arbiter> if you do a minimal install and then you install kde-core you get errors while loading kdm..
<Arbiter> :P
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: please file a bug on that.
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: and what happens if you install kubuntu-desktop?
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, pong
<Arbiter> if i install kubuntu-desktop everything is fine
<Arbiter> because the kubuntu kdm theme is installed
<Arbiter> kde-core doesn't install it
<Arbiter> i need to manually edit kdm config file after installation
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, colorscheme was successfully rejected from NEW queue
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, cool :)
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=colorscheme
<Gloubiboulga> I gonna have a look at your packages
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, thanks a lot
<Viper550> I sent the PM, I'll pastebin what I sent
<zul> when is the motu school again?
<bddebian> Today, 16:00UTC?
<ajmitch> apparantly
* ajmitch doesn't know why he's still awake
<zul> because you enoy my company
* Yagisan will miss that
<ajmitch> I'm sure
<Viper550> http://www.copypot.com/257
<Hobbsee> zul: and where?
<zul> #motu-school isnt it?
<Yagisan> night all
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-motu-school, last I knew
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> probably
<Arbiter> yep, #ubuntu-motu-school
<lfittl> dholbach wrote #ubuntu-motu-school in his u-d-a mail
<Viper550> what is ubuntu-motu-school for anyway?
<Hobbsee> Viper550: to teach people how to use cool tools for packaging.
<Viper550> oh
<tomveens> hey do you know when the new version of blender 2.42 comes in ubuntu?
<ajmitch> tomveens: since blender is in main, it needs to be approved by the release team to get in now
<lfittl> tomveens: I've asked ogra about it and he said he will request an uvf exception
<tomveens> who's ogra?
<ogra> me :)
<tomveens> hy
<ogra> it will need an UVF exception ... takes some paperwork i havent done yet
<tomveens> can I ask what that is?
<ogra> comparing changelogs and code
<ogra> and giving a rationale why it should get udated
<ogra> *updatetd
<ogra> gah
<tomveens> I can give you reasons!
<ogra> shiny doesnt count as one ... new and great either
<lfittl> ogra: libavformat, libavcodec will have to be promoted to main (new video stuff in 2.42 needs it)
<tomveens> okay
<tomveens> and is that difficult?
<tomveens> I mean a lot of paperwork and discussion
<slomo> lfittl: you won't get them in main
<ogra> lfittl, hmm, then i have to look at the license situation as well :(
<ogra> is it possible to build blender without them at all ?
<lfittl> ogra: let me do a test build, will see if it works without them
<tomveens> never been here, but I like it here
<tomveens> There are not a lot irc channels where people really do stuff
<tomveens> Hey, is it difficult to make an ubuntu package?
<tomveens> Compiled the kernel once. That whas all my compiling experience. (need to learn a lot more then?)
<lfittl> ogra: will take some time, I have no pbuilder here yet, will ping you when I have results
<ogra> ok, thanks a lot :)
<lfittl> np, I could also file the UVF exception request if you want, just tell me who I should subscribe to the bug
<slomo> lfittl: ubuntu-release
<lfittl> slomo: thanks
<slomo> but if it definitely needs ffmpeg you should consider moving it to universe instead of moving ffmpeg back in main
<ogra> meh, if its anyhow buildable without that ffmpeg stuff i'd really prefer that ... we have some edubuntu blender users
<lfittl> ogra: but still, if we build it without the ffmpeg stuff, users will complain that features are missing..
<tomveens> what is the status of cinelerra?
<tomveens> mean package?
<lfittl> tomveens: ask Rodrigo Belem about it, Packaging/Candidates shows him as "Working on it"
<tomveens> lfittl,  I'm searching trought the debian log of cinelerra cvs package
<lfittl> tomveens: I think rbelem started to work on his own on a package, and unfortunately the debian package is not yet ready, or do you need other information?
<tomveens> lfittl, I'm reading that there are also license problems
<lfittl> tomveens: sry, don't know about the details
<tomveens> lfittl, Another big problem: Currently the build requirements for the debian packages
<tomveens> provided from cinelerra-cvs (see
<tomveens> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html or
<tomveens> http://developer.skolelinux.no/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/external/cinelerra/hvirtual/README.BUILD?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<tomveens> ) include a number of packages which are not in Debian but distributed via
<tomveens> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ - I hope that it will be possible to
<tomveens> create a cinelerra version, which works with free codecs from Debian proper
<tomveens> only, and still can use additional codecs from marillat.
<tomveens> I know that this most probably will be a long journey or even impossible - but
<tomveens> if this _is_ impossible I would like to spread the word, so there is an
<tomveens> incentive to work on a truly free tool for editing videos.
<tomveens> that's in it
<lfittl> tomveens: I think we have some of these packages in multiverse, but will have to go now for 10min, please ask the debian guys oder rbelem about all this stuff
<lfittl> s/oder/or/
<lfittl> ogra: ping
<ogra> lfittl, pong
<tomveens> pang
<lfittl> ogra: blender builds and works fine without ffmpeg support :)
<ogra> yay
<ogra> i tried it in my pbuilder and it failed ...
<lfittl> you have to edit the config file and disable ffmpeg there
<ogra> i thought adding it to scons opts in the rules fie would suffice
<ogra> *file
<ogra> (thats what i did here)
<ogra> gah ... with a typo in the option ... ok ... i'm silly ...
<lfittl> yep, i also thought that this would be enought, but only changing it in debian/misc/user-config.py worked here
<ogra> but WITH_BF_FFMPEG=0 in rules should work
<lfittl> oh, you are right :)
<lfittl> do you want to file the uvf exception request?
<ogra> probably we could separate the ffmpeg parts somehow into an additional package
<lfittl> hmm
<ogra> which then could reside in universe
<ogra> so you dont miss the functionallity in ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> ugh my package on revu has like 100 uploads and 3000 comments
<slomo> bluefoxicy: wtf? which package is this?
<LaserJock> I think that might be a bit of a stretch :-)
<lfittl> ogra: are you thinking of something like blender-ffmpeg which is just blender compiled with ffmpeg, or of a more sophisticated solution?
<bluefoxicy> slomo: pax-utils, I still haven't gotten it right
<ogra> lfittl, if its possible then only put the ffmpeg bits into that package ... but worst case we even could have a complete second binary (even thats not really desirable)
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: the Standards Version and Edgy complaint from lintian are safe to ignore
<lfittl> ogra: I don't think we can extract the ffmpeg bits easily into something like a plugin, we would have to write our own plugin loading mechanism, and so on
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  so i.e. just get rid of libc6-dev from build-depends and it's good
<ogra> well, i'll think about it and look at the package a bit deeper if i hav some spare time for it
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: I'm not sure about that part
<lfittl> ogra: k, just tell me if I can help, I have enough time ;)
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  :P
<slomo> LaserJock, bluefoxicy: libc6-dev should be dropped... it's in build-essential anyway and you should not build-depend on any build-essential packages
<bluefoxicy> slomo:  yeah, I stuck it there trying to figure out wtf was breaking (the build system was breaking the makefile, I've worked out a fix with the upstream developer)
<LaserJock> slomo: doh, yeah
<LaserJock> did pitti give his MOTU School session already?
<slomo> yes, he finished a few minutes ago
<LaserJock> dang IT!
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, pong
<LaserJock> I was so looking forward to it, I guess I should've checked the time
<bddebian> Shit, I missed it too :-(
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i've replaced Section: kde with Section: x11 (right)?
<Gloubiboulga> there's a log
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, yep, sounds more logical
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hey, WTF, the list is growing, not shrinking.. :-)
<bddebian> Grr, stupid meetings.. :-(
<Gloubiboulga> http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/2006/07/25/%23ubuntu-motu-school.log
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, fixed debian/compat, added homepage at the end of the description,  copyright, manpage
<Arbiter> but...
<Arbiter> debuild_test? what's this?
<Arbiter> :P
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, when you run 'debuild && debuild -S -sa', no file should be added/removed/modified
<LaserJock> bddebian: looks like quite a few things haven't hit the archives yet
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, wops :D
<LaserJock> I'll update it again later
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, should i add a -rm Makefile?
<Hobbsee> night all
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, good night
<Gloubiboulga> night Hobbsee
<Arbiter> (in debian/rules, in clean target)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, the Makefile is in the orig tarball IIRC, right?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, no
<Arbiter> it's generated with qmake
<Gloubiboulga> oh, then yes, remove it in the clean target
<Arbiter> uhm... no
<Arbiter> it seems to be in orig tarball
<Arbiter> i need to reverse the patch in clean, then
<Gloubiboulga> qmake doesn't use a Makefile.in file?
<Arbiter> no
<Arbiter> qmake parses kdocker.pro and generates a Makefiles
<Gloubiboulga> ok, so the Makefile shouldn't be present in the orig tarball I guess
<Gloubiboulga> it's an upstream 'bug'
<slomo> just remove the file in clean
<Arbiter> yup
<slomo> it won't show up in the diff if it was in the original tarball anyway
<Arbiter> # removes patch
<Arbiter> 	-patch -p0 --reverse -f < $(CURDIR)/debian/patches/kdocker_paths.patch 2>&1>/dev/null
<Arbiter> 	-$(MAKE) distclean
<Arbiter> 	-rm Makefile
<Arbiter> right?
<Gloubiboulga> with a -f :)
<Arbiter> but $(MAKE) distclean should remove the Makefile itself
<slomo> Arbiter: you should use a patch system instead of doing your own stuff in there
<Arbiter> heh
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources incidentally is a good write up of it :)
<slomo> lucas: thanks for the list :)
<lucas> no pb
<Arbiter> i'll work on that this night
<slomo> lucas: is it automatically updated?
<LaserJock> dholbach: yes, it's very nice. I think it will be going into docbook form shortly ;-)
* dholbach hugs LaserJock
<lucas> slomo: yes, four times every day
<dholbach> ROCK ON! :)
<LaserJock> dholbach: I have a brand new chapter in the Packaging Guide called "Patch Systems" that needs some content :-)
<LaserJock> hehe
<dholbach> hehe ;)
<dholbach> Man, I'm so happy to see this happen.
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, if you want someone to read it for whatever reason i'm happy to try and help :)
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> when I get some real content in (not just a rough outline) I will send some emails to -motu and -devel
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if i can/should repatch amap to wget the files and mv them into place, or if i should just leave it disabled. *feels disabled is good enough*
<Kamping_Kaiser> erm, i'm on devel, so i should see it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> * :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, night all :)
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to bed before his fingers freeze and drop off completely
<LaserJock> cya Kamping_Kaiser
<Arbiter> slomo, i created a dpatch patch :D
<Arbiter> effectively calling patch directly from the makefile was a little bit "tricky" :P
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, uploaded! it should be fine now (i hope)
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, ok
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, um... you need to reject your advocate for agave :)
<Arbiter> (it uses the patch... patch --reverse stuff)
<Gloubiboulga> did I miss something?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i did't use any patch system
<Arbiter> (only direct patch calls)
<Arbiter> i'll convert patches for use with dpatch
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<Gloubiboulga> just write a comment on REVU to say you'll upload a new package
<Arbiter> yup
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, just wait a minute :)
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<Gloubiboulga> see you dholbach
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i'm now testing the new package with pbuilder
<Arbiter> (agave)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I'm off for tonight, I'll check your packages tomorrow
<Arbiter> well, thanks
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, but you can poke an other MOTU till then :p
<Arbiter> hehehe
<Gloubiboulga> good night!
<zul> how do you create a new page in the wiki?
<LaserJock> you go to it
!lilo:*! Hi all. With the Debian Project officially repointing irc.debian.org to another network, it seemed helpful to provide an an alternate support channel as an additional resource. #Debian is still available, but if you'd like to help with the alternate channel, please stop by ##debian . Thanks!
<LaserJock> boy, isn't this a happenin' place
<LaserJock> hmm, this is interesting versioning:
<LaserJock> duplicity_0.4.2-2+sftp+amazons3+compression.1
<ProN00b> someone told me to complain here
* ProN00b "complains" !
<pirast> excuse me, is this the right place to ask questions regarding deb packaging? or is a seperate channel set up for questions?
<slomo_> ProN00b: complain about what?
<slomo_> pirast: this channel is fine but it seems most people are away/busy atm...
<pirast> slomo_ thanks, ill ask anyway :-) I try to package yast2-devtools but when i run sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc it says /bin/sh: ./configure: Permission denied after some time.. whats wrong?
<ProN00b> slomo_, that ubuntu always stays with one release of a software till the next release of ubuntu, so it misses big changes like for example the one from ff1 to 1.5, and there isn't even an option to update to the newest
<LaserJock> sure there is
<LaserJock> we have -security, -updates, and -backports
<LaserJock> to get newer, needed versions
<jaldhar> pirast: did you use the debianized source from alioth?
<slomo_> pirast: maybe configure does not have executable permissions?
<LaserJock> pirast: yeah, how did you get the source?
<ProN00b> LaserJock, well, i always have all repos (except backports) enabled, and i didn't get firefox 1.5 bevore 6.06 was released
<pirast> jaldhar: no, i made it from scratch, because there werent many changes in the alioth ones..
<LaserJock> ProN00b: then package it an contribute it to the community :-)
<ProN00b> LaserJock, wouldn't have been accepted
<LaserJock> ProN00b: I'm pretty sure it's in backport's at least
<ProN00b> hmm
<ProN00b> ok
<ProN00b> now thats interestig
<LaserJock> ProN00b: you're right, it probably wouldn't. Firefox is a beast to package
<ProN00b> *n
<pirast> LaserJock: from http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/YaST
<ProN00b> backports contains even newer software than the other repos ?
<jaldhar> pirast: the yast4debian project is effectively dead as you've noticed.  Mostly due to lack of time on my part.  But if you want to run with it that would be great.
<LaserJock> ProN00b: yes, that's the idea. -backports has packages from Edgy that have been compiled on Dapper
<pirast> slomo_ configure has the following permissions: -rwxr-xr-x and i can excute it
<jaldhar> pirast: Talk to Mario Fux about getting access to the project
<ProN00b> LaserJock, i thought it was the other way arround
<ProN00b> LaserJock, what happens when i enable it ?
<LaserJock> you get newer packages
<ProN00b> can i do apt-get update;apt-get upgrade to get the newest ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<ProN00b> thats bad
<jaldhar> pirast: as to your problem did you look at config.log to see what was the last thing configure did?
<pirast> jaldhar, okay, actually i just wanted to find out how hard it is to package yast.. im a real packaging noob
<ProN00b> LaserJock, can i get individual backports ?
<LaserJock> ProN00b: sure, you can wander around the archive and pick out the .deb you want
<jaldhar> pirast: put it this way, its not a good choice for your first attempt
<pirast> jaldhar: what way? btw, i looked at it and found that: caught signal 2
<LaserJock> ProN00b: Firefox is a very tough packages, it isn't a trivial thing to update it  in a stable distro
<LaserJock> ProN00b: 1.5 is in Dapper
<jaldhar> pirast: I mean it is very complex.  You should start with something easier if you are a "real packaging noob"
<ProN00b> LaserJock, that 1.0 1.5 thing was only an example
<LaserJock> ok
<pirast> jaldhar, im familiar with compiling so it is not that bad.. make made a lot of problems, i had to change the makefiles..
<LaserJock> well basically the mechanisms we have are -security (security fixes), -updates (very important updates), and -backports (packages from the development release built for other releases)
<LaserJock> they go in that order for stability
<slomo_> and for -backports you can propose backports by filing a bug
<LaserJock> so if you want a stable system you might not want to use -backports, although for most people I would think it would be fine
<pirast> jalhar, running the compile progress says this: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234) can it be the problem? id really like to compile it - yast2-devtools for last..
<ProN00b> LaserJock, can i have it so i can install packages from backports but not upgrade/update to them automatically
<slomo_> pirast: that's no problem... but you should probably really start with something easier... getting something to compile and packaging something is a great difference, especially for complex stuff like yast
<jaldhar> pirast: no that always happens with pbuilder
<pirast> jaldhar thanks
<pirast> slomo_ okay, is there a list with programs waiting for packaging?
<LaserJock> ProN00b: sort of, -backports is like any other repo. You could play around with things like pinning but it's designed to be sort of all-or-nothing
<ProN00b> well, nothing automatically
<LaserJock> I mean if  you add -backports and do a dist-upgrade it will  upgrade all the packages it can
<ryanakca> LaserJock: no response from the debian maintainer of typespeed... wait a while or ???
<LaserJock> ryanakca: hmm, how long has it been?
<slomo_> pirast: the debian RFP list on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=wnpp and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates?action=show&redirect=UniverseCandidates  (but the latter may be out of date, some stuff may already be in debian or ubuntu)
<ryanakca> hmmm... dunno exactly.... lemme see..
<pirast> slomo_ okay, thanks
<ryanakca> 6 days... give them a week?
<LaserJock> I guess
<slomo_> pirast: but in general it makes most sense to package software that you want to use... not a random piece of software ;)
<ryanakca> kk
<LaserJock> ryanakca: we have some time
<pirast> slomo_ sure but im very happy with ubuntu and I don't really know easy software that is missing.. I know a java program that may be integrated.. But compiling java is very hard.. I tried a little bit..
<slomo_> pirast: then a good start would probably be to just help that the current packages we have stay up to date, keep working, etc :)
<pirast> slomo_ thanks, okay I think it wont be that hard :-)
<pirast> btw. i finally debd it successful.. i used dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b instead of pbuilder.. weird
<slomo_> pirast: most of the time not but it's much work ;) what kind of software would you be most interested in btw? :)
<pirast> slomo_ software where I can't do much wrong.. and which is used by less people so that I do not shoot everything ;-)
<LaserJock> hehe, so maybe not Xorg?
<pirast> LaserJock: hehe, no that wouldnt be that nice :-)
<pirast> btw., does anybody know if xorg 7.1 is going to be in edgy?
<LaserJock> yes
<slomo_> it will (partially is already? hard to say from the version numbers...)
<LaserJock> yeah, I think so
<pirast> LaserJock: how will the nvidia - xorg - abi problem be solved?
<LaserJock> "Not My Problem" [TM]  ;-)
<pirast> and i bought a nvidia card because of the good linux driver support.. and now they do not have drivers for the new xorg
<LaserJock> I don't know, but I have confidence that something will work
<pirast> yeah, great
<LaserJock> does nvidia currently work in Edgy?
<LaserJock> I haven't tested it
<tseng> works for me as of a few days ago
<LaserJock> ok, cool
<slomo_> pirast: imho old radeon cards (up to 9200) or intel cards are the best what you could get regarding driver support ;)
<LaserJock> yucky, who wants a 9200? :-)
<pirast> baah its terrible
<LaserJock> my laptop has a wonder 7000 that Ubuntu seems to support fine :-)
<hub> slomo_: 9600 too
<slomo_> LaserJock: i have one in my ibook and on my desktop... no problems ever, passive cooled, free drivers *shrug* :)
<pirast> hehe my father has a radeon 7000 which causes ubuntu to freeze because of a bug :-(
<hub> slomo_: R3xx are supported
<pirast> and the bug is there since hoary release day
<hub> pirast: the problem is that developer don't have access to bug errata
<pirast> and is reported since the hoary release day
<pirast> yeah.. but it seems that the bug is solved in xorg 7.1.. but i didnt give it a try yet..
<pirast> LaserJock: do you have 3d acceleration with your wonder 7000?
<LaserJock> pirast: have no idea, it would be prett pointless even if it did
<LaserJock> *pretty
<LaserJock> I stick to nvidia if I actually want to use the card
<LaserJock> but that's just my own personal feeling
<pirast> yeah, i do not play a lot, too.. but sometimes i like to do so ;-)
<pirast> i was just interested in it.. because my father's radeon 7000 do not has 3d acceleration
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't have it with my right now to test it even :/
<Mithrandir> 7000 should have 3d accel just fine.  Not too much acceleration, though.
<ProN00b> nvidia and ati seriously need to get their asses onto releasing a gpl driver
<pirast> ProN00b, exactly.. but they - sadly - do not..
<pirast> ProN00b and we cant force them to do so :-(
<ProN00b> why don't more people work on reversing one ?
<LaserJock> go for it :-)
<hub> pirast: you can force them by not buying their product
<ProN00b> hub, no you can't, thats also why monopolys are bad
<hub> ProN00b: Intel
<ProN00b> well, duopolys
<hub> I don't buy ATI nor Nvidia
<ProN00b> hub, as if intel had graphics
<ProN00b> like 3d graphics
<hub> they do
<ProN00b> ya ryte
<pirast> hub, sure i could.. but does intel have pci pcie cards?
<ProN00b> and they can run quake 4
<hub> don't know I don't game
<ProN00b> intels cards are weak
<hub> I have better use than games
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-26
<LaserJock> hub: hehe
<pirast> good night guys.. and happy dreams about open sourced nvidia and ati drivers :-)
<pirast> bye
<LaserJock> hmm, nice. OS X just wiped my mp3 player
<fowlduck> LaserJock: iTunes did that on my brother's ipod
<fowlduck> simply fantastic to lose all that music
<LaserJock> well, mine is a sandisk and it shows up as a usbdisk
<fowlduck> ???
<fowlduck> and it whiped it?
<LaserJock> I didn't see any songs
<LaserJock> so I dragged one on
<LaserJock> and so now I have one song and nothing else
<LaserJock> I had 1.9 GB on there
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> nixternal_: hi!
<crimsun> how was the school session this noon (localtime)?
<LaserJock> crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<crimsun> LaserJock: right, but more of an intuitive assessment, not log :-)
<LaserJock> I don't know, I missed it :(
<LaserJock> darn, we must be doing too much work. LP says there are 2698 pending builds :(
* Yagisan-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Getting Medical Tests :( ) | Since: ( Monday, July 24, 2006. 23:20:39 ) Xlack v2.1
<ryanakca> what! drats
<ryanakca> I missed motu school
!lilo:*! If anyone is at OSCON and can locate Nat Torkington, please message me. Thanks.
<jsgotangco> that's fine you can always check the logs
<LaserJock> ryanakca: there is another one in a couple days
<ryanakca> :)
<crimsun> err, there is?
<LaserJock> isn't there?
<LaserJock> well, more than a couple I guess
<fowlduck> LaserJock: laserjock.justgotowned.com
<fowlduck> LaserJock: fowlduck.youaremighty.com
<fowlduck> crimsun: crimsun.youaremyfriend.com
<fowlduck> hehe :)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: oh man
<fowlduck> LaserJock: hilarious, huh? ;D
<fowlduck> i mean, who comes up with this?
<LaserJock> fowlduck: people who have more time then me
<fowlduck> indeed ;D
<lukaswayne9> My packges that got uploaded from the REVU aren't working from universe... I get this error when I try to install E: Package fceu-server has no installation candidate
<LaserJock> lukaswayne9: is it in the archives yet?
<lukaswayne9> LaserJock: I'll check
<crimsun> in Edgy I see pool/universe/f/fceu
<lukaswayne9> It was marked uploaded a week ago
<crimsun> they're in the NEW queue
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=fceu
<crimsun> i.e., be patient and the admins will process them
<lukaswayne9> oh, okay great
<lukaswayne9> thanks
<mxpxpod> I'm using linux on powerpc and I tried installing sun-java5-jre and it's dependant on sun-java5-bin, but it doesn't look like that's available on powerpc... does someone have any insight as to why that is?
<zul> does it work on powerpc?
<mxpxpod> zul: why shouldn't it?
<crimsun> because Sun doesn't make binaries of them available.
<crimsun> you should use IBM's 1.5 jdk instead.
<mxpxpod> crimsun: where do I get that?
<crimsun> mxpxpod: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux/download.html
<crimsun> mxpxpod: 32-bit iSeries/pSeries
<mxpxpod> thanks
<mxpxpod> will that run tomcat, do you think?
<crimsun> yes, it will.
<mxpxpod> cool
<crimsun> well, I've tested 5.0 and 5.5, that is
<mxpxpod> will tomcat work on kaffe?
<crimsun> have not tried that. I was employed by IBM at the time, which is the only reason I know about it.
<mxpxpod> heh, ok
* mxpxpod doesn't really want to sign up for an ibm id
<crimsun> I'd worry about privacy, but they already have my info :-)
<mxpxpod> heh
<ajmitch> hi
<crimsun> hi
<mxpxpod> ah, gotta love bugmenot.com
<crimsun> :-)
<mxpxpod> crimsun: if only someone would package this up
<crimsun> it'd be a great candidate for dapper-commercial, true
<mxpxpod> is ibm in on ubuntu?
<crimsun> I don't know tbh
<crimsun> I know some people who work at the RTP facility use and test Ubuntu, and IBM has contacted Ben about the ABAT process for the kernel
<zul> i thought that was a while ago
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> yeah, that's all I know :)
<zul> yeah same here
<mxpxpod> if only we could get ibm to contribute their java like sun has
<mxpxpod> java sdk, rather
<bddebian> Who wants java anything? :-)
<mxpxpod> bddebian: not me... but some crazies out there do ;)
<son-of-bddebian> bddebian: what's up dude?
<bddebian> Uh oh
<bddebian> Hello son-of-bddebian :)
<bddebian> What'd I do this time?
<son-of-bddebian> hmm, maybe I should make it perminent
* zul shivers
<LaserJock> ah, that's better ;-)
<chillywilly> lalla
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> http://rafb.net/paste/results/iC9aA456.html <-- gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing in edgy...not sure why cause it starts up fine when I start it manually...
<Lathiat> ooh shiny
<Lathiat> my dapper cds just rocked up
<Lathiat> and they include stickers!
* StevenK is still waiting for his.
<crimsun> nice :)
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah, but we're in the far corner of the world.
<StevenK> True.
<Lathiat> so now my work has a nic new stock
<Lathiat> i got all kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu
<Lathiat> in 32/64/mac
<Lathiat> and like COLORS!
<Lathiat> not sure how i ended up with so many 64bit tho
<Lathiat> looks liek they modified by order
<Lathiat> would have rather they modified the 64bits down than the 32s
<Lathiat> oh wel
* bddebian knows that crimsun wants to help him with axiom :-)
<uniscript> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know which module populates /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<hub> Lathiat: I have all CD they ship
<crimsun> it's not the right place, but a variety of packages do, namely x11-common, dbus, and xinit, among others.
<Lathiat> hub: as do i
<Lathiat> altho a small quantity of the less popular ones
<Lathiat> but good to have a few
<uniscript> when x is reinstalled, does that directory get blown away? If so, how does it get repopulated?
<crimsun> uniscript: you --reinstall the packages I just mentioned
<uniscript> crimsun: where should I take my question?
<crimsun> to #ubuntu
<uniscript> OK. Thanks. Bye
<hub> I have package that didn't finish compile 1.5hour after I started
<hub> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> hub: heh, i loe that happening
<hub> time for bed
<bddebian> Gnight hub
<bddebian> *sigh*
<LaserJock> anybody got any lilo experience around here?
<crimsun> yes, but not for anything terribly complicated
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well I managed to install Dapper on the intel iMac
<bddebian> LaserJock: Are the smashintels still OF?
<LaserJock> but it doesn't find my install on boot
<LaserJock> I wonder if I did something wrong with lilo
* bddebian talks to himself some more
<Hobbsee> do you guys know about the volumeid bug yet?  it's overwriting a file in libvolumeid0
<ajmitch> it is known
<Hobbsee> ack, thought i was in -devel
<Hobbsee> okay, cool.
<ajmitch> someone needs to make the i386 buildd pedal faster
<imbrandon_> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders who's volunteering.
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> since ajmitch came up with that idea  .....
<highvoltage> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi highvoltage
<ajmitch> viviersf: sadly I don't have access
<viviersf> lol ajmitch
<viviersf> was just joking nways
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: time to go and get it then.
<ajmitch> sure, Hobbsee
* ajmitch waits for mesa to rebuild, again
<ajmitch> excellent, ccache is working in pbuilder
<Toadstool> good morning everybody
<ajmitch> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch
<dholbach> good morning
<Toadstool> bonjour Daniel ;)
<dholbach> hey Toadstool!
<Gloubiboulga> hi MOTU World
<ajmitch> hello
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach, Toadstool, Gloubiboulga
<Toadstool> heya Gloubiboulga, Hobbsee
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Arbiter> good morning MOTU
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga: ping
<Gloubiboulga> hi Arbiter
<Arbiter> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga: fixed and uploaded agave
<Gloubiboulga> I've seen :)
<Arbiter> kdocker is about to be uploaded
<Gloubiboulga> ok, I'll look at both a little later
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga: in kdocker's debian/rules i put a little bit of bashism (damned Makefile) :P
<Arbiter> (for installing the icon and the .desktop files to proper places)
<Gloubiboulga> hum, you have to avoid bashisms
<Arbiter> dh_install?
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<Arbiter> mh... ok :)
* Arbiter fixety fix! :D
<Gloubiboulga> edgy uses dash now, so bashims make the packages fail to build
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: are you sure it is used on the buildds already? afaik it isn't used there yet because the chroots are not updated yet
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga: yup but i use only standard POSIX calls
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, I don't really know but I guess it'll be used soon or later
<Arbiter> (no {} or such things)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, oh, it's ok then
* Yagisan-aWay is back ( Away 10 hours 33 mins 23 secs )
<chris^> Hi
<Arbiter> hi chris^
<chris^> I have just the idear, that there shoud be an extra loginsession for XGL per default...
<chris^> if I install XGL on Edgy
<chris^> that woud be easy to switch and test XGL
<Arbiter> yup
<chris^> someone sad, i shoud post this here ;)
<Arbiter> chris^: yup i read in #ubuntu-devel :)
<chris^> :)
<chris^> i'm still testing XGL on Dapper
<chris^> it's quiet cool and very stable
<Arbiter> chris^: i'm not a MOTU yet (nor an ubuntu member)
<chris^> just 2 or 3 little Bugs...
<Arbiter> chris^: i approve your idea :)
<chris^> :)
<Arbiter> chris^: but i don't have any weight in MOTUs decisions
<chris^> well
<chris^> link to the discussion/posting?
<Arbiter> chris^: i think you should ask a MOTU directly
<tseng> has something changed with langpacks?
<tseng> $ urxvt
<tseng> urxvt: the locale is not supported by Xlib, working without locale support.
<tseng> I am using en_US.UTF8 or whatever
<tseng> and language-pack-en* is installed
<ajmitch> run locale-gen again?
<tseng> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tseng> I did that
<tseng> to the same effect
<ajmitch> that method is obsolete, supposedly
<ajmitch> with the switch to belocs*
<Mithrandir> tseng: it looks like Xlib forgot about a bunch of UTF8 locales
<sladen> oh, is /tat/ what the locale spew is aobut
<tseng> I am not sure if this is the cause of urxvt not using a sensible font
<tseng> Rxvt*font:xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:pixelsize=12
<tseng> oh maybe they changed what names they match in xres again
<tseng> ah there we go.
<tseng> all sorted.
<ajmitch> tseng: and the fix was?
<tseng> Rxvt*blah stopped matching
<tseng> so i did a regex to URxvt.foo: blah
<tseng> er
<tseng> .blah: foo
<tseng> but you know what I mean.
<tseng> and then your xrdb -all .Xdefaults
<ajmitch> edgy upgrade just screwed up my emacs fonts, probably not related though
<tseng> if they are set in xres its possible
<tseng> parsing seems less lax
<ajmitch> they're not on here
<tseng> I'll happily ignore the UTF8 errors now
<tseng> since its not the cause of not reading my fonts
<tseng> I am fluent in "C"
<pirast> hi, i try to package blocxx. the source code has a dir "doc". should the files located in the dir installed to /usr/share/doc/....... or should they not?
<ryanakca> I'm trying to package galaxymage... and I have a feeling its very simple to do so... since all I have to do is go "python GalaxyMage.py" in the source directory... except i'm not positive as to how to package it... (I'm used to the make style)... got a link anybody?
<pirast> ryanakca, yesterday i hit on a howto how to make python debs.. but sadly i can find the link again, you may want to look for debhelper-python
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<ryanakca> pirast: just a quick thought... history?
<pirast> ryanakca wait, i look if i can find it there..
<ryanakca> :)
<pirast> ryanakca okay i found it.. but it was about build debian packages with perl modules.. sorry.. i remembered wrong
<pirast> *building
<ryanakca> lol, thanks anywais :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, I have to leave for a couple of hours, let's see what we can do with prismstumbler when I'm back :)
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: NP, thanks
<bddebian> *sigh*
<Arbiter> yaaawn
<zul> cd /var/qmail/bin
<zul> damn it
* bddebian turns in his "badge"
<seaLne> is revu broken?
<seaLne> Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer
* seaLne wonders if he is doing something wrong
<ryanakca> seaLne: you trying to upload or download?
<pirast> is a revu admin in this channel?
<ryanakca> upload I take it... "Could not create file"
<seaLne> upload
<ryanakca> dput it :)
<seaLne> thats what generates the error...
<ajmitch> pirast: yes
<ajmitch> seaLne: what package?
<ryanakca> lol... oops.. (I thought you where using something like gftp or something)
<seaLne> ajmitch: kmobiletools, you able to see log?
<pirast> ajmitch: whats his name?
<ajmitch> seaLne: cleared it, try again
<Toadstool> pirast: it's ajmitch :)
<seaLne> ajmitch: what was wrong?
<ryanakca> ajmitch: can you reset my revu password? the "retreive password" python script doesn't work for me :)
<ajmitch> seaLne: the files were there.. if an upload breaks partway through they need to be deleted
<ajmitch> ryanakca: have you uploaded a package to revu, that appears on the page?
<seaLne> ah
<ryanakca> yes, typespeed
<pirast> ajmitch, nice to meet you again :-) i select blocxx to package and i finished now. so i uploaded to revu - but the password recovery function does not work. there always is a broken pipe error or there does not appear any text to paste..
<ryanakca> two uploads of it (two different versions)
<ryanakca> same thing happens to me :)
<ajmitch> does the key you use have that email address as a uid?
<ryanakca> yes
<pirast> ajmitch, sure..
<ajmitch> pirast: have you been accepted into the group on launchpad, and your key imported into revu?
<ajmitch> ok, I see what the problem is for retrieving, at least
<pirast> ajmitch: i think so, yes.. it shows "approved", and my key is in launchpad, too..
<pirast> ajmitch: great :-)
<ajmitch> be patient, I'm reimporting keys
<seaLne> did revu not used to have a last generated date on it somewhere?
<ajmitch> ok, blocxx & kmobiletools should be up now
<ajmitch> try retrieving passwords
<ryanakca> ajmitch: works, ty
<seaLne> thanks
<pirast> ajmitch: works, thanks
<ryanakca> what package provides gnome-config? "./configure: line 1479: gnome-config: command not found"
<azeem> ryanakca: that's some GNOME-1.x thing
<azeem> AFAIK
<ryanakca> and how do I build a package that depends on it?
<azeem> are you sure you want to build it?
<ryanakca> well... it's the only linux euchre game I've found :)
<azeem> GNOME-1.x is pretty obsolete
<azeem> but, surprise, libgnome-dev is still in dapper
<azeem> ryanakca: packages.ubuntu.com has a search facility, btw (which I used to find out the information for you)
<ryanakca> ah, ty.. I had searched aptitude :)
<azeem> aptitude doesn't search for files, use apt-file for that
<ryanakca> ty
<ryanakca> http://sourceforge.net/projects/euchre/
<ryanakca> hasn't been touched since 02... but oh well
<ryanakca> azeem: any ideas?
<azeem> about what?
<azeem>  Development Status : 3 - Alpha
<bddebian> azeem!!  Hey, you are Mr. Science packages right? :-)
<azeem> bddebian: I'm Mr. Chemistry packages
<bddebian> Damn
<ryanakca> azeem: I can't install libgnome-dev without removing libdb4.3.dev... http://pastebin.ca/100936
<azeem> ryanakca: so make a decision which one you need more urgently
<ryanakca> which means that the end-user will have to make the same decision
<azeem> does euchre need db4.3?
<ryanakca> and libdb4.3 and libdb3 can't coexist?
<ryanakca> hmmm... not from what I can tell
<azeem> ryanakca: the runtime libdb package do not conflict
<ryanakca> soo... why can't I keep both?
<azeem> because the development packages conflict
<ryanakca> ok...
<azeem> ryanakca: are you planning to make a .deb out of this
<azeem> ?
<ryanakca> yes... but before I want to test it...
<ryanakca> but I don't think making a .deb of it will be such a good idea
<ryanakca> ok... figured it out... it's a choice between apache and euchre... I installed apache from source, so I'm fine :)
* quidam--aWay is Away, Reason: ( regrreso luego..... ) | Since: ( Wednesday, July 26, 2006. 12:57:18 ) Xlack v2.1
<ogra> quidam--aWay, please turn off public away messages in ubuntu channels
<quidam--aWay> ogra, sorry
<ogra> np :)
* quidam- hope dont see any away message again.... now is time to go....
<allee> raphink: after last week end you're are an FAI expert, right?
<allee> uh, wrong channel, sorry
<raphink> haha
<raphink> well I'm much better at it for sure
<ogra> allee, why ? fai is in universe ;)
<allee> ogra: need to find out if fai fits my needs ;)
<raphink> allee: what are your needs?
<allee> raphink: automtic install of independet hosts (no nfs), with later management of config files
* allee plays currently with preseeding to speed up installation
<raphink> then FAI/Cfengine is what you need indeed
<allee> ah, cool I remembers from long time ago that it used nfs
<raphink> yes
<raphink> it uses nfs for the PXE boot
<ogra> preseeding should suffice as well, at least in ubuntu ...
<allee> raphink: eh?  So instead of mounting, e.g. a CDROM, it mount something like an installation image via nfs?
<raphink> well  no
<raphink> it boots the client using the NFS root
<raphink> delivered through PXE boot
<raphink> the client boots with PXE, gets a kernel and a minimal boot environement on the NFS root
<raphink> then it declares classes using the FAI client
<raphink> and then the FAI server sends it packages to install depending on the classes it declared
<raphink> then you can run scripts for config and such (perl, bash, cfengine, whatever)
<raphink> and you can use the classes defined in the FAI to pass to cfengine or to other scripts
<allee> ah, so cfengine is not an integrated part
<raphink> well you add cfengine scripts to FAI
<raphink> so they are run as part of the FAI install
<allee> k
<raphink> then you can use softupdate to update your machines
<raphink> and fai-updater as a nice centralized tool for that
<ogra> well, you can as well do the same with a simple preseed file ... wthere is the advantage of fai here ?
<raphink> ogra: how do you mean?
<allee> ogra: did type faster than me :)
<raphink> what is preseeding?
<ogra> raphink, i can replace the complete fai class stuff with a preseed file ...
<allee> raphink: what's the advantage of FAI+cfengine combo compared to preseed+cfengine
<raphink> what is preseed?
<ogra> raphink, ubuntus way to do mass deployments :)
<raphink> how so?
<ogra> preseed means that debconf allows you to set key value pairs for every debian package (including d-i)
<allee> ogra: you use preseeding?
<ogra> we use per package preseeding in ltsp ... which i maintain
<ogra> and i use a preseed file for the edubuntu CD
<raphink> ogra: I don't see how that allows to install tuned machines via PXE
<azeem> ogra: how do you select the set of packages to install on a particular box?
<raphink> hi azeem
<azeem> hi
<ogra> raphink, what exactly do you tune ? package selections and configs, no ?
<allee> raphink: pxe -> netboot.tar -> log preseed file -> stops debconf to ask question
<allee> s/log/load/
<ogra> azeem, with an individual preseed file ?
<raphink> ogra: yes, depending on static and dynamic classes, that can be defined by scripts
<allee> hi azeem
<raphink> allee: you can only install one type of machines with that
<raphink> or do I misunderstand how it works?
<raphink> with FAI, there is not one file describing the packages to be installed
<raphink> there are multiple classes
<allee> raphink: no,  I use postinstall scripts to do anything special (depending on hostname)
<raphink> that can define which packages to install depending on the belonging to groups, arch, type of network card or whatever else
<raphink> it also defines how to partition the drives
<raphink> allee: so you have to modify the packages
<azeem> the question is whether you really need that flexibility for your needs
<raphink> azeem: yes indeed
<allee> raphink: right so classes reduce overhead.   But AFAIR cfengine uses the classes concept too
<azeem> allee probably installs a set of identical boxen
<raphink> I personally do, for my pool of machines
<raphink> allee: yes, and taht's the good point, FAI can forward its classes to the cfengine scripts
<raphink> so that you only define the classes once
<raphink> allee: cfengine won't let you install packages depending on the classes though
<raphink> and one important thing for me: cfengine only executes commands on the client, not on the server
<raphink> so if you want to generate conf depending on parameters on the server side
<raphink> it's better to have FAI run some perl/bash/python/php script before it runs the cfengine one that will merely deploy the generated conf
<raphink> but then as azeem said it depends on your needs
<raphink> whether you need a pool of identical machines
<raphink> or very similar
<raphink> or you need a pool with 1000 machines belonging to at least 10 different classes
<raphink> and then FAI is very useful
<allee> ~ 80 hosts  ~ 5 classes,   of dozend of different  hardware ;)
<raphink> I'd got with FAI for that still allee
<raphink> all the more that you can use softupdate afterwards on these machines
<raphink> preseeds will only allow you to install the machines once
<raphink> not to keep them up-to-date later
<ogra> nope
<raphink> with packages that is
<raphink> unless you use package tricks in cfengine
<ogra> it will also help you doing the complete setup
<kmilo> Hi
<raphink> like module:pkginstall
<allee> raphink: how are post install updates handles.  E.g. all hosts should have pkg x + y now too and pkg z not anymore?
<raphink> allee: from what I know, you change the list of packages by classes
<raphink> and run softupdates
<raphink> haven't really experimented with this side yet
<ogra> well, i'd rather preseed cron-apt to run daily and do the update itself ;)
<allee> 'k   can I alter support dapper and edgy from same FAI server or do I need a now one
<allee> +?
<raphink> then you can also do some kind of cfemerge like they did in my company ;)
<raphink> deploying the sources with cfengine and building them with the shellcommands ;)
<raphink> ogra: then you don't know what it installs when it performs upgrades
<raphink> most sysadmins don't want that
<ogra> it updates whats available
<raphink> they want to know exactly what is installed and what it might impact
<allee> ogra: ah, right: preseeding pkgs (after installation).  How this done?
<ogra> so i let mail apt-listchanges the changes to me
<raphink> and manually choose to perform security updates or not
<ogra> but i have a lot less work
<raphink> hmm
<ogra> allee, with a preseed file you set key/value pairs for debconf options
* allee check apt-get for preseedfile option
<ogra> ubuntu even has a gui to create such a file for the installer ;)
<ogra> system-config-kickstart ;)
<allee> ogra: this kickstart derivative?
<ogra> its really only the glade file from kickstart ;)
<ogra> the backend produces a preseed file for netinstalls and the like
<allee> ogra: does it now support all preseed options?  In middle of dapper devel cycle it didn't
<ogra> allee, no idea, i never used it, but i guess it does ... Kamion maintains it ...
<allee> 'k
<raphink> I'm sure I don't need preseed now :)
<raphink> although I reckon it's a simple way to install identical machines
<allee> ogra: about preseeding pkgs:  Is there a tool to merge a pkg preseed file into /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<allee> raphink: I have a more closer look to fai
<raphink> mhm
<crimsun> woot, a Breaks field for dpkg
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah, I don't quite get what that means
<allee> crimsun: Breaks field?
<crimsun> allee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageDependencyFieldBreaks
<shawarma> I've got another merge, if there are any takers: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/mail-notification-merge.diff
<crimsun> sure, give me a sec
<bddebian> crimsun: Oh sure, help everyone but me with axiom.. ;-P
<shawarma> bddebian: What's the problem?
<bddebian> shawarma: It's ugly :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: The merge?
<bddebian> shawarma: It FTBFSs  I can fix the C generated errors but it stops building one of the object files and I can't figure out why
<shawarma> bddebian: gimme a sec, I'll just download it.
<bddebian> shawarma: It's 40Mb of source :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Yeah.. and merges.ubuntu.com isn't the fastest host in the world, apparantly.
<shawarma> bddebian: I've got 100Mbit/s, so it's not my end that's slow. :-)
<bddebian> shawarma: Just pull it from packages.qa.debian.org :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Nah.. I'll rather wait a little using grab-merge.sh than have to do stuff manually. I'm a lazy bastard, you know.
<bddebian> shawarma: The merge will be useless
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh, well. At least I got the source I need.
<shawarma> bddebian: The previous merge seems to consist of a s!/usr/X11R6!/usr!g ... And that doesn't do the trick now?
<allee> crimsun: why can debian think positive and use Requires: x (>> whatever) instead of Breaks: xy (<<whatever) ;)
<bddebian> shawarma: Try it if you like
<shawarma> bddebian: Will do as soon as the download finishes.. Sheesh!
<bddebian> shawarma: Your first problem is going to be build-depping on xfree86-common :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh...
<shawarma> bddebian: I see now why you call it ugly. :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Complete with CVS directories and everything.
<bddebian> Oh and upstream has been dead for almost 2 years too :-)
<LaserJock> oh, I was just going to ask you what the current upstream version was
<shawarma> The clean target of debian/rules tries to build a bunch of stuff.. Madness all around.
<hub> I have uploaded a new version of hugin
<hub> that has a better licensing for vigrA
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2797 <- new hugin version with licensing issues fixed
<hub> can anyone review it?
<hub> please
<crimsun> hub: you said you've already uploaded it?
<hub> crimsun: it got rejected for licensing issues
<hub> crimsun: upstream addressed them
<hub> libvigra was non-free
<hub> now it is MIT-style
<allee> hub: you have to include LICENSE_JHEAD in copyright
<hub> allee: it is in there
<allee> hub: just two paragraphs? cool ;)
<hub> yeah
<hub> the license file is also in the package
<bddebian> Ack, I gotta go home.  Later folks
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev is pulled in by libwxgtk2.6-dev
<allee> hub then remove (see * file).  Everything has to be in copyright or /usr/share/common-licenses/
<allee> hub: notify upstead that they use of FSF address
<bddebian> shawarma: I will probably be back on in a couple of hours if you haven't given up by then ;-)
<hub> allee: copyright has everything
<hub> allee: both non-standard license
<hub> I'll set that square more deeply
<crimsun> hub: any reason for dh_compat 4?
<hub> crimsun: legacy I suspect
<hub> what does 5 provide?
<hub> I can upgrade, not a problem
<crimsun> hub: important is probably the changed semantics of dh_strip
<allee> hub: yep. I understand but the '(see xxxx file)' seem to indicate that there is more.  So I suggest to remove it or replace it   with Copy of xxx file:
<crimsun> hub: it's not critical to use v5 if you don't wish
<hub> allee: yeah, I get it
<hub> I should put the vigra copyright
<shawarma> crimsun: Thanks for reviewing and uploading my merge.
<crimsun> if you're going to upload a new source package, I'd adjust debian/c{hangelog,ontrol}
<crimsun> and debian/compat
<crimsun> shawarma: np
<hub> crimsun: ok
<ryanakca> are there any easy to package packages that need packaging? (nothing too complicated... just to get me used to packaging... I've done typespeed allready... )
* crimsun stutters
<crimsun> well, probably.
<zul> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi zul
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-27
<shawarma> crimsun: Have you looked at axiom at all?
<crimsun> no
<shawarma> crimsun: mkay.
<ryanakca> crimsun: you stutturing at me? or at someone else ???
<ryanakca> hmmm... most of the ones on "candidates" look difficult...
<shawarma> whiskey... tango.. foxtrot...
<shawarma> I'm building axiom.. I'm looking at the build log and nothing is happening. I get curious and check ps.. There's a "sleep 1800" running. Owner: 1234 (the pbuilder uid)..
<ogra> sounds like it takes a deep breath before it explodes :P
<shawarma> ogra: Yeah. good thing the server's at the other end of the country, so I'm not around when she blows. :-)
<shawarma> ah... it appears that debian/rules binary target echoes a tick every 1800 seconds to show that it's still running.
<crimsun> ryanakca: I'm musing over your "easy to package packages that need packaging".
<ryanakca> lol
<shawarma> I get the feeling this is going to be a slooooooooow build.
<ryanakca> thought so :)
<ryanakca> most of the one's I've attempted so far are error galore
<ryanakca> hmmm... the source directory has ./configure, Makefile.am & Makefile.in, but no "Makefile"... what do I do?? (If you feel like forwarding me to a HOWTO, that's fine :) )
<TheMuso> ryanakca: Thats how it should be. Many packages come like that.
<TheMuso> the configure script creates the Makefile.
<ryanakca> ./configure didn't create one :)
<TheMuso> Well it may have failed. Did you see any error messages?
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
<ryanakca> ignorance on my part :)
<kmilo> ryanakca, welcome to autotools http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autotools
<ryanakca> :)
<kmilo> there are strange and complicated but very popular
<zul> wohoo...amd64 is building now
<ryanakca> hmmm... this app is wonderfull... it has a dependency that isn't in the repositories.... how would I test it with pbuilder if the dependency isn't in Universe/repos?
<zul> you would have to create a package for the dependency
<ryanakca> that's what I'm doing :)
<ryanakca> but pbuilder gets all dependencies from Universe/Multiverse... so once I've packaged dependency, how will I pbuild the app?
<ryanakca> or do I have it all wrong?
<LaserJock> there are a couple things you can do I think
<LaserJock> what I've done in the past was set up a mini repo that I put the first package in and gave that in the OTHERMIRROR line with Universe and Multiverse
<LaserJock> but I think you can actually install the first package into your pbuilder or use a bindmount or something
<ryanakca> bindmount? install the first package into my pbuilder? I'm lost :)
<ryanakca> I think setting up a mini repo is probably easier... Se veas has some kind of app for doing that I think.. right?
<ryanakca> he uses it for his repos...
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I used mini-dinstall I think
<LaserJock> the other ways I've seen are easier but you have to know what to do and my brain seems unable to remember what it was
<shawarma> ryanakca: has he released it now?
<shawarma> ryanakca: Anyhow, I use reprepro. It works really well.
<ryanakca> shawarma: dunno
<shawarma> ryanakca: I talked to him about it about six months ago, I think. He was just about to release it, but I needed something right away.
<ryanakca> shawarma: I don't see any link to it on his page
<ryanakca> reprepro it is :)
<shawarma> ryanakca: Feel free to steal my configuration file: http://www.linux2go.dk/ubuntu/conf/distributions
<shawarma> Gah... I need to get some sleep. It's almost 2am here.
<shawarma> G'night, guys!
* Fujitsu bids shawarma a good night,
<jabra> if I have a package I would like to submit for review is dapper still ok or do I need to dist-upgrade to a newer version?
<crimsun> jabra: edgy. Nothing new goes into dapper, which is a frozen, released distro.
<ajmitch> hi
<crimsun> hi ajmitch
<jabra> k
<jabra> I will switch to edgy then
<jabra> thanks
<crimsun> jabra: you don't have to switch to edgy, but be aware that packages will have to be targetted for edgy.
<jabra> well i'm buildin a vm
<jabra> wait this might actually solve my problem
<jabra> if I get this package accepted into debian how long would it take to get into edgy
<crimsun> it can just be synced in
<crimsun> until late Sept., that is
<jabra> so I guess I should just focus on that
<jabra> anychance you could review a debian package?
<crimsun> jabra: more context/URL?
<ryanakca> shawarma: back, ty
<LaserJock> \o/
<kmilo> bye
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> LaserJock: can you make some changes to the packaging guide about REVU?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> LaserJock!!!!!!!!
<LaserJock> ajmitch: perhaps, what's on your mind?
<ajmitch> since at the moment it's telling people to send their key in - it needs updated to mention joining the launchpad group
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'm in xchat, in Ubuntu, on my intel mac!
<bddebian> Sweet
<ajmitch> we're getting a number of people still sending their keys to us
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ok
<ajmitch> updated details should be on the REVU wiki page
<LaserJock> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<jabra> crimsun: trying to upload it to the mentors site but it is saying the gpg key is failing
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ok, added it to my TODO
<ajmitch> thanks
<LaserJock> bbl
<jabra> crimsun: it said my public key was not found
<jabra> though when I logged in it has it right
<jabra> and i'm using the same key to sign the packages
<ryanakca> dunno if this is the right channel to ask this, but oh well :)
<ryanakca> "sudo reprepro -Vb /etc/reprepro includedeb edgy /var/cache/pbuilder/result/typespeed_0.5.1-1_i386.deb" gives me this error: "gpgme gave error: No Passphrase". What's wrong?
<crimsun> jabra: are you referring to REVU or mentors.debian?
<jabra> mentors
<crimsun> jabra: I'm not familiar w/ mentors.debian, sorry.
<crimsun> a few others here are
<jabra> anyone know what i'm doing wrong
<jabra> the error that was in the mail was gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<jabra> wait I think I know why
<jabra> nopes
<bddebian> shawarma: ping?
<ajmitch> oh goody, Xgl at least starts now
<Lathiat> i upgraded to edgy and this new fandangled UUID stuff renders my system unbootable :)
<jabra> crimsun: got it uploaded
<Lathiat> i did manage to boot by going back to my way oldest dapper kernel adn changign to root=/dev/md2
<Lathiat> but root=/dev/md2 on a new kernel just sits there forver 'waiting for rootdevice'
<Lathiat> ;p
<jabra> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/p/pbnj
<jabra> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/l/libnmap-parser-perl/
<ajmitch> Lathiat: lucky you
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I haven't tried rebooting with the new kernel yet
<bddebian> OK, where the hell is acidrip in Debian?
<tseng> if you are going to continue posting your random thoughts on irc, do you really have to swear at us?
<tseng> it doesnt appear to be in debian
<tseng> its in marillat
<bddebian> Swear AT you?
<tseng> which probably means its too scary to distribute.
<tseng> oh
<tseng> I thought you were bluefoxicy
<tseng> very sleepy.
<bddebian> :-)
<bluefoxicy> what
<bddebian> wb LaserJock
<tseng> he usually runs through with random comments like that swearing up a storm
<bluefoxicy> tseng what the hell are you talking about
<tseng> haha.
<bddebian> Hmm, it seems a few of the packages on slomo's list are from Marillat, etc
<ajmitch> tseng: no, bddebian usually says 'WTF??'
<bddebian> Yep
<tseng> haha.
<bddebian> I honestly get no freakin' love around here..
<ajmitch> you'll survive
<whiprush> I love you dude.
* LaserJock gives bddebian a hug
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm, have you looked at the build logs for the packages up synced/merged?
<LaserJock> bddebian: in particular regina-normal isn't building on much
<bddebian> LaserJock: No not yet
<bddebian> I hate not having other archs to build on
<LaserJock> it looks like i386 is really backed up
<bddebian> Aye :-(
<ajmitch> OOo
<ajmitch> when 3+ uploads are made in a short time, nothing else has a chance
<LaserJock> but wouldn't that hit all the arch's the same or is OOo only built i386?
<ajmitch> ppc & sparc are both building OOo at the moment
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<ajmitch> oh, and amd64, except amd64 has 1 idle buildd
<bddebian> Does marillat have a web site?
<ajmitch> bddebian: talk to slomo before touching them
<bddebian> He's the one that asked me to look at them
<LaserJock> ah, so so you became somebody else's slave?
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> Well you told me to stop requesting syncs :-)
<Laser_away> fine, be that way ;-)
<bddebian> Ack, oleo
<ajmitch> ah, my fonts are so very messed up
<bddebian> fonts suck
<ajmitch> such a helpful remark
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> That's me, Mr. Helpful
<LaserJOck> bddebian: lol
<LaserJOck> what a comment in -devel :-)
<ajmitch> odd people
<bddebian> LaserJOck: :-)
<bddebian> I love you too ajmitch
<ajmitch> I really hope mvo speeds up apt again
<ajmitch> pbuilder checking lots of build-depends takes about as long as the compile itself
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> especially with this many split X packages
<ajmitch> all that waiting for pbuilder, and I forgot to update the patch
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> I should really move it to bzr
<ajmitch> or git
<ajmitch> git may be a better choice, since it's a snapshot of a git tree
<crimsun> edgy's git knocks the pants off dapper's (unsurprisingly)
<ajmitch> I've never got to learn it properly
<LaserJOck> is git pretty user friendly?
<LaserJOck> for somebody who has used svn and bzr before?
<ajmitch> I never found it that friendly
<LaserJOck> hmm, that's not a good sign
<ajmitch> crimsun has used it a lot more :)
<crimsun> git-core is the 'plumbing'; I recommend trying a gui frontend ('porcelain')
<ajmitch> like cogito?
<crimsun> yep
<ajmitch> it'd probably make my life easier
<crimsun> LaserJOck: git's really good at certain things and not very good at others; I've only used it for kernel stuff
<bddebian> A GUI?  Sacrilege :)
<LaserJOck> bddebian: sometimes it's the only thing we've got ;-)
<bddebian> I like GUIs for a lot of things, I am just being my normal irritating smart-alec
<LaserJOck> today I tried out a nice GUI OS X app for scp and sftp out
<LaserJOck> very nice
<LaserJOck> called fugu
<ajmitch> nice, X fails to start on the laptop. things are looking up
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> I suspect it's the module ABI problem, since it can't load the i810 driver
<crimsun> there's a deb in tiber:~ built against the newest ABI if you want to use it
<crimsun> though it's for i386
<ajmitch> crimsun: too late, it's already building here
<crimsun> :)
<crimsun> AIGLX seems to be much more 'responsive' than XGL thus far (using xfwm4's compositor)
<ajmitch> crimsun: you have AIGLX enabled?
<crimsun> yeah, it's enabled by default in the new xserver-xorg-core
<ajmitch> I didn't think that rodarvus was enabling that in his initial upload
<ajmitch> interesting, will try that
<crimsun> the only change I made to xorg.conf was to load the composite extension
<ajmitch> amazing how much slower the laptop's disk is
<ajmitch> recompile of driver worked though
<ajmitch> ah, I already had composite enabled
<ajmitch> crimsun: does AIGLX show up in xdpyinfo?
* crimsun checks
<crimsun> not that I can tell
<ajmitch> hm, interesting
<ajmitch> bug 54205 only shows on my amd64
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54205 in gtk-engines "font rendering broken in edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54205
<ajmitch> (could be freetype)
<crimsun> hmm, quite possibly
<crimsun> the first line from ``grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log'' shows AIGLX enabled here
<ajmitch> happens in konsole as well, so I doubt it's gtk2-engines
<Amaranth> now i just need a driver that supports GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap (damn nvidia)
<ajmitch> crimsun: yes, enabled here too. good
<ajmitch> current spiftacity package breaks impressively
<ajmitch> I'm guessing xubuntu-desktop seed needs updated for gtk2-engines?
* crimsun checks
<crimsun> ah, it's libthunar-vfs-1
<ajmitch> odd, the font rendering bug goes away when I use Xgl
<ajmitch> crimsun: xfce looks really nice, it's improved a lot since I last tried it :)
<ajmitch> compositing is quite fast, too
<crimsun> :)  Mostly Jani's and Gauvain's poking, along with nomed's.
<crimsun> yeah, I'm very impressed.
<ajmitch> do you know how to get xfce4-terminal to respect alt+left/right?
<ajmitch> for irssi+screen, that is
<crimsun> no, may be a compat issue
<ajmitch> most terminals don't let me do it
<crimsun> since alt+# changes xfce4-terminal tabs instead of irssi buffers
<ajmitch> alt+number works
<whiprush> ajmitch: stupid question.
<ajmitch> yessir?
<whiprush> but doesn't aiglx come with xorg 7.1 built in?
<ajmitch> other way round
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> wow, that was a horrible sentence
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<ajmitch> however it's a build-time option
<whiprush> ah, I see
<ajmitch> and I thought rodarvus may not have enabled it yet
<whiprush> now that makes sense
<ajmitch> given his answer yesterday of:
<ajmitch> 13:56 < rodarvus> mjg59, not right now (it wasn't specced), but I plan to, if time allows
<ajmitch> 13:56 < rodarvus> not sure if its going to happen for Edgy, though
<whiprush> cool
<imbrandon> moins all
<ajmitch> but yeah, all you need to do is enable the composite extension, if it wasn't already
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<whiprush> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> hiya whiprush
<imbrandon> looks like good news on the ML ;)
<whiprush> signs point to a sweet Fridge in the future!
<ajmitch> more shady dealings?
<whiprush> nah, opening it up to the community
<whiprush> lots of volunteers.
<whiprush> really good stuff happening
* imbrandon go's back to fixing up drupal for the art team for the moment
<imbrandon> yea , tis lookin good
<imbrandon> hrm ....
<LaserJOck> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> hey hey LaserJOck
<imbrandon> heh i was wondering about the O
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> typo
<imbrandon> sure <eg>
<imbrandon> i found 3 more laptops for good prices on craigslist today, might go pick them up and load dapper on them and resell them ;)
<ajmitch> hi viviersf
<viviersf> lo ajmitch
<viviersf> i cant believe im at work this early :/
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> heh, how early is it?
<viviersf> 6:30 am
<imbrandon> ahh thats not tooooo bad
<imbrandon> 5:30 sucks
<ajmitch> 6:30 still hurts
<viviersf> im not used to it tho
<ajmitch> that's more like time to go to bed
<imbrandon> hahah how true
<imbrandon> its about midnight here and i'm just really getting going for the night
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> any irssi users here ? is there a way to have sound notification when your name is hilighted ?
<ajmitch> I doubt it
<imbrandon> becouse colloquy isnt cutting it
<ajmitch> maybe you could hack some script together for it
<imbrandon> yea true , trigger mpg123 to play a short mp3 or something
<LaserJock> I wonder if macirssi would do it
<imbrandon> osx really lacks alot, what it does do it does good but alot of simple things i miss , probbaly time to just go 100% linux
<imbrandon> LaserJock: yea thats what i'm using colloquy atm but need something better , was thinking irssi from fink
<imbrandon> colloquy was supose to be based on irssi in some strange way but i dont think thats the case anymore
<imbrandon> really honestly the only reason i keep osx on here is becouse of quicktime player
<imbrandon> guess i could try to get all that working on ppc in linux ;)
<crimsun> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/07/msg04246.html
<imbrandon> you rock crimsun
<crimsun> google rocks.
<ajmitch> scary
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> I could never handle that turned on in irssi
<ajmitch> not when my computer is in my room
<imbrandon> well you could turn beeps when away off
<imbrandon> probably be good
!lilo:*! early morning service is occurring on one of our temporary main rotation servers; about 1,419 users affected
<dholbach> good morning
<Toadstool> 'morning everybody
<shawarma> ryanakca: did you figure out the reprepro error?
<Arbiter> good day
<ajmitch> great, box is moderately unbootable now
<ajmitch> out with the stack of live cds
<viviersf> lol ajmitch
<viviersf> same old same old
<ajmitch> fun time to upgrade to edgy
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> i think ill stick with dapper ;P
<shawarma> Which $TZ is bddebian in? (aka: when does he usualy show up here?)
<ajmitch> initramfs isn't loading my LVM volumes on RAID
<ajmitch> shawarma: he's in the US
<ajmitch> shows up at random times
<shawarma> ajmitch: Heh. It would appear he logged off no more than 5 hours ago, so it'll probably be a few hours still.
<ajmitch> ah, bug 72740
<ajmitch> bug 52740, that is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52740 in initramfs-tools "[EDGY]  Regression: can't boot from lvm root on raid anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52740
<snowblink> hi - is anyone working on Apache 2.2?
<Mithrandir> snowblink: yes.
<snowblink> Mithrandir, thanks. Is there a deb yet?
<Mithrandir> snowblink: yes and no.  It's not suitable for general consumption without a fair amount of testing of modules, but the apache debs themselves are almost there.
<snowblink> Mithrandir, okay thanks. Will continue on with Apache 2.0 + Pound for the time being then. :)
<zul> hey
<shawarma> hey, zul
<lloydinho> hey shawarma, did you get my message?
<Hobbsee> hi all!
* bjp waves to Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi bjp :)
<Arbiter> heya Hobbsee :D
<ajmitch> good evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Arbiter, ajmitch
<Hobbsee> a friend at a gaming forum has posted about how involved i am with ubuntu.  interseting.
<Arbiter> ??
<zul> oooh...link?
<Hobbsee> http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/smf/index.php/topic,5071.0.html
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, btw, can you review kdocker?
<Arbiter> :)
<Hobbsee> hey now, i just got home!
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea what's happening around here.
<Arbiter> :D
<bjp> Nice hobbsee :)
<zul> well...not much *is* happening
<Hobbsee> ah.
<Hobbsee> just that forum thread
<shawarma> lloydinho: Sure did. Right now it doesn't look like I'm going..
<lloydinho> aw, shame!
<shawarma> lloydinho: Going to Italy for 10 days (7th - 17th), so another week on the go doesn't seem all that likely.
<lloydinho> shawarma: yes, that does seem a bit on the steep side.
<lloydinho> Would be fun, tho...
<shawarma> lloydinho: definitely!
<lloydinho> I'll guess if you're unavailable, I'll have to extend the offer to the MOTU mailing-list and see if anybody would interested...
<lloydinho> shawarma: BTW I still owe you the money, so send me some details so I can transfer them to you..
<shawarma> lloydinho: Will do.
<lloydinho> shawarma: cool.
<Hobbsee> hi shawarma
<shawarma> hi Hobbsee !
<shawarma> Oh, it's late. gotta run!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: ping, at some point
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hobbsee:
<bddebian> hamlib (1.2.5-7) unstable; urgency=low
<bddebian>  .
<bddebian>    * Update to new python policy
<bddebian>    * Update standards version 3.7.2
<bddebian>    * This work by Barry deFreese of Ubuntu, thanks! Closes: #379191.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yep, just saw in -devel :D
<ajmitch> yay, spammed in 2 channels! :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hush you.
* ajmitch shuts up & gets back to coding
<Hobbsee> good ajmitch.  dont rain on the parade.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah, sorry, I didn't think about Hobbsee being in both
<ryanakca> shawarma: nope... I made my own repo from scratch :)
<ryanakca> shawarma: join #debian and go "/msg dpkg own repo"  :)
<bddebian> Crap, hamblib -7 isn't on the ftp yet :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: it can take up to a day
<ajmitch> I see it on incoming.debian.org
<bddebian> Ah, thx
<ajmitch> hm, not the .deb though
<ajmitch> what are the binary names?
<bddebian> I don't want the .deb, just the .dsc, etc
<ajmitch> never mind, they're there also
<bddebian>  libhamlib4-dev or some such
<ryanakca> automake generates beautifull makefiles </sarcasm>
<bddebian> hehe
* ryanakca is really confused... why can't they make beautiful makefiles that are easy to understand... like this: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/typespeed-0607211040/typespeed-0.5.1/Makefile
<ryanakca> in a makefile, when editing for packaging,   sbindir = $(DESTDIR)/sbin     ?
<Gloubiboulga> I'd say '$(DESTDIR)/$(PREFIX)/sbin'
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga!  I got prismstumbler 0.7.3 to build but still have a couple issues
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, coool :)
<ajmitch> Gloubiboulga: currently trying out xfce, looking very nice
<Gloubiboulga> ajmitch, I bet you'll switch to xubuntu very soon ;)
<ajmitch> Gloubiboulga: still many things in GNOME that I like :)
* ajmitch was mainly wanting to try out xfwm's compositing with xgl
<Gloubiboulga> ajmitch, I've not tried Xgl, does it work fine?
<Gloubiboulga> (with xfwm)
<ajmitch> Gloubiboulga: seems to, things seem a bit slow here on this nvidia card
<ajmitch> I'm using packages built form the latest git checkout
<ryanakca> so... sbindir = ${prefix}/sbin    and        prefix = $(DESTDIR)/usr
<Gloubiboulga> ryanakca, I guess
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac
<ryanakca> is the wiki down? I keep getting "timeout on server"...
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> heya man
<bddebian> slomo: ping?
<slomo> pong
<bddebian> slomo: On your list of merges that you showed me, many of them appear to be from Marillat or so.  Where should I get the source from?
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: we need to add http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu-policy/ch2#s2.1 to the packaging guide, somewhere.  it's incredibly useful, and i've only just found it.
<slomo> bddebian: the list _is_ a comparson between marillat (now known as debian multimedia) and ubuntu ;)
<slomo> bddebian: sources are at debian-multimedia.org/pool/main
<bddebian> Ack.
* bddebian feels stupid as always
<slomo> no need to feel stupid :)
<bddebian> slomo: Anything in the Outdated in Edgy list you don't want me to touch?
<slomo> bddebian: unace, faac, faad, autopano-sift
<shawarma> bddebian: Did you figure axiom out?
<hub> what is wrong with autopano-sift?
<slomo> bddebian: and acroread, transcode, mjpegtools, avidemux would be the most important ones for now :)
<shawarma> ryanakca: If you go back to reprepro, the trick is to use either gpg-agent or pass the --ask-passphrase option to reprepro
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> shawarma: I switched to Falcon :)
<shawarma> ryanakca: I see. Never heard of it.
<ryanakca> shawarma: .Seveas wrote it.... http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/all/
<shawarma> bddebian: I managed to get it to compile and create packages just fine by tweaking it while it's building, but to get it to do it automagically? Sheesh.. that build system is SO messed up!
<hub> slomo: what is wrong with autopano-sift?
<slomo> hub: do you want your package replaced with one from marillat which has broken packaging? ;)
<shawarma> ryanakca: Ah.. I see.
<shawarma> ryanakca: Maybe I should look into it. I really like the webpage generation bit.
<ryanakca> :)
<hub> slomo: no I don't
<slomo> hub: (so nothing is wrong... but i don't want bddebian to merge it from marillat)
<hub> ah yeah
<slomo> it's amazing how bad packages a DD can create *sigh*
<hub> yeah
<hub> I'm not DD
<shawarma> slomo: Yeah. Especially considering the NM process. They're REALLY picky about who they take on, but as soon as you're a DD, apparantly you can get away with even the most broken packaging.
<bddebian> slomo: acroread, etc, you DO want me to do?
<Seveas> shawarma, you can use the webpage thingie without using falcon for actually managing the repo
<bddebian> shawarma: No, I haven't gotten back to it.  How did you get it to build?
<shawarma> Seveas: I see.
<slomo> bddebian: yes... acroread, transcode etc are stuff we want to sync :)
<shawarma> bddebian: I fixed the LISP code as it went along.
<bddebian> shawarma: Well I could do that but it wasn't building hash.o in obj/linux/interp ?
<shawarma> bddebian: But to make it build automatically I need to figure out where the list-files are coming from. I can't even figure that out. There are tons of makefiles and they ALL get overwritten during the build, so adding debugging and stuff is hell.
<shawarma> bddebian: No, I had to fix hash.lisp to make that build.
<bddebian> shawarma: src/interp/hash.lisp.pamphlet generates the C code for example
<shawarma> bddebian: Not quite. It generated the lisp code, that generates the c-code.
<bddebian> Wel aye
<shawarma> bddebian: AFAIR anyway.
<bddebian> *Well
<shawarma> bddebian: That's what all the other .pamphlet files do.
<bddebian> shawarma: What did you change in hash.lisp to make the obj file build?
<shawarma> If anyone want's to see some SERIOUSLY messed up packaging: go see axiom.
<bddebian> shawarma: Hehe, no kidding
<shawarma> bddebian: don't quite remember, but it was a minor thing. There are 3 more fixes along the way.
<bddebian> Well I know the mem_value thing
<shawarma> bddebian: Are you the stubborn kind who wants to finish this now that you've started, or can I just take it from here and we'll both be happy?
<shawarma> bddebian: How did you fix that one?
<bddebian> But it still doesn't build hash.o
<shawarma> bddebian: ah, you tried removing it from hash.h?
<Hobbsee> night all..
<bddebian> shawarma: No, I fixed it in src/interp/hash.blah.pamphlet
<shawarma> bddebian: Ah.. I hadn't even gotten as far as finding that file.
<shawarma> bddebian: that's why I had to do this stuff iteratively while it tried to build it.
<shawarma> bddebian: Yes, VERY messed up.
<bddebian> shawarma: I will post my fixes to my webserver for your review if you would like
<shawarma> bddebian: Sure. The more the merrier. :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: I'm asking about your stubbornness, because I'M the stubborn kind, so I'd like to fix this thing. :-)
<bddebian> Yes, that is why I have been fighting this stupid thing :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Does this thing build on Debian?
<shawarma> bddebian: Apparantly, it does.
<bddebian> shawarma: I can't believe that it would.  Especially build-depping on xfree86-common
<shawarma> bddebian: Yeah. What's up with that?
<shawarma> bddebian: I have a hidden agenda, by the way. :-) I'm saving up to become a MOTU, so having a killer package like axiom on my packages list on Launchpad would be really good. :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: So it's not pure stubbornness.
<bddebian> shawarma: Nothing wrong with that :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: :-) I figure that if I get my act together, it should be feasible within this release cycle.
<bddebian> Absolutely
<bddebian> Stupid makefiles.. Grr
<bddebian> shawarma: http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/axiom/
<shawarma> bddebian: And that wasn't enough?
<bddebian> shawarma: No, it doesn't build hash.o for some reason, even though I get no errors
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh, right. I remember that one. :-)
<shawarma> shawarma: Instead of chaning the "int" to "unsigned int" i did it the other way around.
<bddebian> that should work too
<shawarma> bddebian: No wait... That' was cfunc.
<shawarma> bddebian: Well, I managed to do it yesterday.
<bddebian> Hmm
<shawarma> bddebian: I SHOULD be able to do it again.
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> I e-mailed the Debian maintainer but haven't heard anything back :-(
<shawarma> bddebian: What makes you thing hash.o doesn't get built?
<shawarma> bddebian: It's not that I don't believe you, I just don't see it.
<bddebian> shawarma: I will have to start a build again and get you the error
<shawarma> bddebian: Er.. i thought you said you didn't get any errors?
<Viper550> Someone here liked my Kubuntu theme?
<shawarma> Viper550: screenshot?
<bddebian> shawarma: I don't get any errors on building hash.o but I get an error that it can't find it when it tries to load it
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh... I'll just let it finish.
<bddebian> Error: Cannot open the file /home/bdefreese/edgy/axiom-20050901/obj/linux/interp/hash.o.
<bddebian> Fast links are on: do (si::use-fast-links nil) for debugging
<bddebian> Error signalled by LOAD.
<bddebian> Broken at BUILD-INTERPSYS.  Type :H for Help.
<Viper550> (on the bottom)
<shawarma> bddebian: Ah, right. I got that one with cfunc at one point.
<shawarma> bddebian: Well, I've just dput it to my build server. I'll go grab something to eat and see how it's going when I get back.
<shawarma> cya!
<LaserJock> Viper550: what am I supposed to look at
<Viper550> The last one on the bottom
<LaserJock> Viper550: I see a sreenshot.jpg
<Viper550> Where?
<LaserJock> in the tarball at the end of the page where it says "Viper550"
<Viper550> that's the GDM theme
<Viper550> Do you even use KDE Laserjock?
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> I use Gnome, KDE, Xfce, and screen
<bddebian> shawarma: Later, thanks
<LaserJock> some more than others I guess
<Viper550> For the best look, use the KDE color scheme with the Polyester Style and Window Decoration
<Viper550> The KDE color scheme file...I meant
<bddebian> slomo: WTF?  Everything I wget from debian-multimedia.org comes back as index.html?
<slomo> bddebian: get it with your browser... there's something broken :(
<bddebian> I don't have my browswer in ssh :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: lynx?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ack :)
<LaserJock> grrr
<LaserJock> I *want* to like evo, I really do.
<LaserJock> evo seems to be the worst IMAP email client I've seen
<^ohoel> anyone aware of mplayer bugs between edgy -3 and current -4 ?
<zul> LaserJock: use mutt
<slomo> ^ohoel: no... which ones?
<^ohoel> slomo: no idea really, I'm just experiencing some regressions, errors about mp3lib not available, and problems playing raw avi streams that work with -3
<slomo> ^ohoel: mp3lib is not available... right... it was disabled from 3 to 4 because of great bugs in it that made it unusable on all machines with 3dnow
<LaserJock> zul: I've tried. Really the only thing I don't like about mutt is that it's hard for me to see where all my new mail is. It doesn't seem very easy to go from folder to folder
<slomo> ^ohoel: but mad and ffmpeg can do the same and are used as replacement automatically
<slomo> ^ohoel: could you paste the output when trying to play broken stuff that worked before to a pastebin?
<^ohoel> slomo: yeah, things seem to work regardless of the error popup. will give you the broken output, gimme a sec ;)
<slomo> ^ohoel: ok then ignore the mp3lib stuff :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping
<^ohoel> slomo: pastebin.com doesnt want to be my friend... got an alternative?
<slomo> ^ohoel: pastebin.ca
<^ohoel> slomo: http://pastebin.ca/102543
<^ohoel> works like a charm once I downgrade to -3
<slomo> ok, so it's most probably a ffmpeg regression *sigh*
<slomo> please file a bug and assign it to me :)
<^ohoel> willdo ;] 
<ryanakca> how do you enable universe for pbuilder? I would look on the wiki, but it's so slow that I get "connection timed out"...
<^ohoel> is it okay to paste terminal output directly into a malone bug description?
<zul> its  better as an attachment
<Arbiter> i have a question
<Arbiter> if a package was uploaded to REVU
<^ohoel> I wish it were more obvious how to post an attachment :] 
<Arbiter> and is not updated/reviewed since (for example) December or January
<Arbiter> can I adopt the package and upload && maintain my version?
<Arbiter> (in order to get it into universe)
<siretart> Arbiter: sure
<Arbiter> well
<siretart> Arbiter: probably you should contact the original contributor, though
<Arbiter> there are a lot of unmaintained packages around in REVU
<Arbiter> gtkwifi     xhaker@gmail.com    December 02 21:20    3 (0) (for example)
<Arbiter> siretart, but.. is a REVU cleanup ever planned?
<zul> i believe so
<siretart> yes, among other things
<Arbiter> siretart, uhm... and when revu2 will be released? :)
<^ohoel> slomo: done, bug 54269 - hope I've done everything right ;] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54269 in mplayer "[edgy]  Regression between mplayer 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu3 and mplayer 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54269
<slomo> ^ohoel: no that's fine :) i hope i find some time for it soon...
<^ohoel> slomo: I'm sure you have more urgent tasks than this ;)
<siretart> Arbiter: when its done [tm] 
<Arbiter> siretart, hehe :)
<nexu> anyone knows whats going on with ubuntu wiki site?
<nexu> its terribly slow here
<ryanakca> same here
<ryanakca> so is wiki.kubuntu.org...
<nexu> its like the 2nd time this week its being this slow ..
<nexu> ..or actually the first time it was gone completely
<LaserJock> everything is slow here :(
<LaserJock> my nice uni line has gone to dial-up speeds
<ryanakca> heh...
* ryanakca wonders if it's strain (iow, too many people connecting at the same time) on the server or if someone is doing maintenance
<LaserJock> well, my problem seems to be with the uni since Yahoo! even takes a while to load :(
<zul> im gine
<zul> fine even
<LaserJock> darn, and I was going to install kubuntu-desktop :-)
<LaserJock> must be some higher power is preventing me from going to the darks side ;-)
<zul> yep its called jebus
<crimsun> you need to use an I2 mirror, LJ|
<tseng> Alvis
<ryanakca> everything here is fine, except the wiki
<ryanakca> LaserJock: "Come to the dark side, we have cookies" - <personwhoinventedthisoverlyquotedquote>
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, pong
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i have to go now :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, ok, sorry for the delay...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, but the question is always the same "can you review my packages?" :D
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, sure, I'll have a look... NOW :)
<Arbiter> heheheh
<Arbiter> see you tomorrow Gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> and thanks :)
<Gloubiboulga> see you Arbiter
<ryanakca> how do you make an edgy pbuilder? errors I got at my attempt: http://pastebin.ca/102588
<Gloubiboulga> ryanakca, if you run dapper you have to create a dapper chroot first, then upgrade it to edgy
<bddebian> re
<bddebian> slomo: Around by any chance?
<slomo> yes
<slomo> bddebian?
<bddebian> slomo: Do any of the deb-src links for debian-multimedia work?
<slomo> no idea
<slomo> i simply get it from my browser :)
<LaserJock> do you guys use debget at all?
<bddebian> Not I
<bddebian> slomo: You're killing me man.. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: :P
* bddebian likes being LaserJock 's slave better :-)
<LaserJock>  whatever
<LaserJock> slomo: the trick is you need to give him treats every once in a while ;-)
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> Ack, acroread is 44Mb, it's as bad as those damn science packages
<LaserJock> except perhaps more useful
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> slomo: Will ubuntu-archive sync those, or do you fakesync them?
<slomo> bddebian: until now i had to make changes to all packages... but i assume that they can fakesync if you give them the url in the bugreport
<bddebian> Hmm, well acroread 7.0.8 seems to build clean in Edgy
<slomo> bddebian: then ask for a sync :)
<bddebian> I'm scared :-)
<slomo> why? :)
<bddebian> Because I ph3ar Kamion/Keybuck :-)
<tseng> jeez
<tseng> they are easy
<slomo> bddebian: why?
<tseng> mdz is the intimidating one
<tseng> doesnt bother me much anymore
<bddebian> Well I'm usually getting grief for doing something wrong and these aren't straight from Debian :-)
<slomo> bddebian: just put the repository url there... and which version of what you want
<bddebian> slomo: Aye, I'm just making sure it install
<bddebian> =s
<bddebian> gah
<bddebian> Install fine too
<bddebian> *Installs.. Sheesh
<bddebian> slomo: submitted
<slomo> bddebian: nice :)
<bddebian> Is i386 still plugged up with OOo?
<slomo> bddebian: partly
<slomo> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<bddebian> Well hamlib is going to fail
<crimsun> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> crimsun: python2.3
<bddebian>  -7 is in Debian now that is python policy compliant
<crimsun> it runs fine under python2.4 according to Fedora Core
<bddebian>  -6 specifically builds python2.3
<bddebian> *builds with
<crimsun> right
<bddebian> crimsun: Am I missing something?
<crimsun> bddebian: I don't know, are you?
<bddebian> crimsun: I mean, what spawned that?
<crimsun> 'fail' is highlighted for this channel.
<bddebian> crimsun: Oh, sorry
<Windkracht8> Hello could someone please explain, or point to an explanation how the packages in the Ubuntu repository's are numbered?
<bddebian> Later gang
<sistpoty> hi folks
<crimsun> Windkracht8: see the first note in http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html#id2550897
<crimsun> Windkracht8: it's also available in System> Help> System Documentation> Packaging Guide  (in the same section, same note, etc.) if you're using Ubuntu Dapper.
<Windkracht8> Thanks crimsun, I'm having a look at it now
<Windkracht8> So that are Debian and Ubuntu numbers there, now it's clear thanks
<crimsun> np
<Lt-Elmo> hi does anyone have a idea when the new firefox and thunderbird will hit the repos
<crimsun> when the security team applies the fixes.
<Lt-Elmo> ahh i see
<Lt-Elmo> was not sure how that work in linux
<Lt-Elmo> thank you
<LaserJock> hmm, there is a new firefox and thunderbird out?
<Lt-Elmo> yes relesed today
<LaserJock> why am I always missing these things
<Lt-Elmo> 1.5 05 i think
<LaserJock> but it's still 1.5?
<Lt-Elmo> yes
<Lt-Elmo> security and bugfixes
<LaserJock> k
<Lt-Elmo> seamonkey went 1.02 to 1.03
<sistpoty> ubotu: please tell me the pbuilder howto link
<ubotu> I know nothing about please tell me the pbuilder howto link - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LaserJock> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sistpoty> thanks ubotu ;)
<LaserJock> you're welcome ;-)
<sistpoty> hey LaserJock btw ;)
<sistpoty> is the wiki that slow for you as well?
<LaserJock> yes
<crimsun> please use http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache:2qoe1Zc4EZIJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto+wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto+cache&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&strip=1
<crimsun> basically, "URL cache" -> cached text only
<ryanakca> LaserJock: the maintainer of typespeed in debian seems to have vanished off this face of the earth... so I'm asking in #debian-devel
<sistpoty> crimsun: nice, thanks... I actually just needed the url
<LaserJock> ryanakca: ok
<crimsun> right, the URL probably appears sluggish, hence google cache :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> ryanakca: the typespeed maintainer doesn't seem to be mia afaict... his last upload was two weeks ago
<ryanakca> mia?
<tseng> missing in action
<ryanakca> I had talked to him a month and a half ago about it... he looked at the source... but still hasn't upgraded to new upstream... new upstream has been around for a while now...
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> meh, I'll try /msging daf again :)
<LaserJock> well, not upgrading to the latest version doesn't exactly mean mia
<LaserJock> it could be he has good reason to not do it yet
<ryanakca> ???
<LaserJock> !info typspeed
<ubotu> Package typspeed does not exist in dapper
<LaserJock> !info typespeed
<ubotu> typespeed: Zap words flying across the screen by typing them correctly. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-8 (dapper), package size 41 kB, installed size 184 kB
<slomo> !info hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<slomo> huh why is it in main? =)
<LaserJock> ryanakca: ok so the current version in Dapper is 0.4.4 and what do you want?
<ryanakca> 0.5.1
<LaserJock> ok, so on the website I find this: "My first release will be 0.5.0. In 0.5.x I want to rewrite big chunks of code, in a developer's view, 0.5.x will be rather unstable because code moves a lot..."
<LaserJock> perhaps that has made the Debian maintainer a bit hesitant to just hop in there and upload it
<ryanakca> Typespeed v0.5.1 has been released, most important change is a fix of an off-by-one in file.c. I am not sure if this could be exploited, but it's a bug and it should be fixed as soon as possible. Beside of that wordfiles and highscorefiles can be in different places and typespeed should compile on systems with glibc 2.4 now...
<ryanakca> meh... I'll try to find that virtue called patience :)
<crimsun> what LJ quoted is a perfectly legitimate reason /not/ to update
<LaserJock> ryanakca: dude, I'm not saying it's not worth it, you just might need to see it from the other side too
<crimsun> or rather, to not update
<ryanakca> LaserJock: I see your point of view :) Hadn't seen that :)
<ryanakca> you have a point :)
<LaserJock> so while it is wonderful to have the latest crack sometimes, I can't be mad if the Debian maitainer is hesitant
<LaserJock> although it would be nice to get *some* feedback
<ryanakca> I agree on the later part :)
<ryanakca> bbl... supper
<crimsun> hmm, notes would be good.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: the bug seems to have been fixed in 0.4.4-10 on the debian side
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-28
<sistpoty> ubotu: what's the link to the new/byhand queue?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what's the link to the new/byhand queue? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<slomo> sistpoty: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&start=0
<sistpoty> thx slomo
<ryanakca> dh_make created debian/control... I'm wondering, what's the difference between ipod-sharp1, and ipod-sharp-dev?    (dh_make told me to change ipod-sharpBROKEN to ipod-sharp1)... debian/control: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19052
<slomo> ryanakca: ipod-sharp is already packaged
<slomo> and there is no reason for a 1 and -dev binary package
<sistpoty> btw.: can anybody explain the all new "Breaks:" field to me?
<shawarma> ryanakca: Well, ipod-sharp1 will contain whatever is needed for other apps to use the library, while the -dev package contains the stuff needed to develop stuff against the library.
<shawarma> sistpoty: Anything in particular you don't understand?
<slomo> ryanakca: and the 1 package is for the runtime stuff, the -dev package for the stuff needed to compile against it... which is never needed for CLI libraries
<shawarma> slomo: Ah. i did not know that.
<sistpoty> shawarma: well, it should be used instead of conflicts, so I assume this is for file conflicts?
<shawarma> sistpoty: No... That's what conflicts does, actually. :-)
<ogra> sistpoty, afaik its working on a package level, not on content
<ryanakca> slomo: it is? nothing shows up on packages.ubuntu.com (for me anywais)... I'm probably not searching right...
<ogra> so its "conflicts" for packages, not files
<slomo> ryanakca: binary packages are named libipod-cil and libipodui-cil
<sistpoty> ogra, shawarma: ok, thanks... then it makes sense to me
<ryanakca> slomo: ty... *wishes he had found this out a couple of hours ago*
<shawarma> sistpoty: Keybuk has a rant somewhere that explains the conflicts field pretty well. I'll try to dig it up.
<sistpoty> shawarma: never mind... I know that conflict rant quite well ;)
<ogra> its on a xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver bug
<shawarma> sistpoty: Ok, great.
<slomo> ryanakca: sorry... why do you need it btw? :)
<sistpoty> maybe I got mislead because ian wrote that basically any "conflicts" should be replaced with breaks now... ;)
<ryanakca> slomo: no need to feel sorry... my fault :)
<ryanakca> slomo: package dopi
<slomo> tseng: see above :)
<slomo> ryanakca: iirc there were problems with dopi that prevented it from beeing packaged... but better talk to tseng about it
<zul> hey
<shawarma> sistpoty: Yeah. That's because most people used the "Conflicts" field when what they really meant was "Breaks".
<sistpoty> shawarma: hehe, k... thx!
<ryanakca> (s)he's away... hmmm.. I'll bug him later... and I'll go look for something else to package :)
<slomo> ryanakca: just try it :) but please also read this: http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/
<ryanakca> ick... policies :)
<zul> policies make the world go around
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> slomo: I didn't understand any of that... I'll find a non-cli app to package
<ryanakca> yay... is the wiki is acting up for the I don't know what time today... used to not load.. at least now it loads without css :)
<ryanakca> is there a wiki/howto for packaging python apps?
<crimsun> on debian.net there should be
<crimsun> and then there's Python Policy
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd love to add stuff like that to the packaging guide, but it's so long as it is
<crimsun> nah, it's two lines.
<crimsun> "For blah go here:\nURL"
<crimsun> :-)
<LaserJock> well, yeah
<LaserJock> but an example of a python package
<LaserJock> or a library
<LaserJock> or ..
<crimsun> use mutagen and quod libet
<crimsun> they're pretty straightforward
<ryanakca> crimsun: mutagen? quod libet?
<crimsun> (python-based)
<crimsun> ryanakca: responding to Jordan
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca looks for a non-cli and non-python app to package :)
<shawarma> bddebian: axiom is building now.. :-)
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bddebian> shawarma: Sweet, what was it?
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<shawarma> bddebian: Well.. . Nothing much apart from what you also did.
<sistpoty> bddebian: thx for updating trigger-data, so that was basically a no change upload ;)
<shawarma> bddebian: I'll make a debdiff. 2 seconds.
<bddebian> sistpoty: Aye :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: if you want another no change upload (this time for main) that would be min12xxw ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: I can't do main :-(
<zul> bddebian: that maybe true but you can get it sponsored if you want
<sistpoty> bddebian: same as me... those bastards just put in main for dapper *g*
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> zul: I hear that but I still don't get how that is supposed to work
<bddebian> sistpoty: Is that another manual merge?
<sistpoty> bddebian: no, would be a sync iirc...
<bddebian> sistpoty: I guess what I meant was, where did it come from?  trigger-data was on the universe-manual merge page :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: I finally tried to find a sponsor for min12xxw in debian (and found one)...
<sistpoty> bddebian: while trigger is now comaintained by the debian-games team, I still maintain min12xxw alone
<sistpoty> bddebian: trigger shipped only a bz2 as tarball... and tolimar seemed to have repacked it during uploading, that's the difference ;)
<bddebian> Ahh :-)
<tseng> slomo: i dont remember tbh
<tseng> slomo: probably something not bundled
<Viper550> I've got a pretty good spec which I'm trying to get to Universe
<^ohoel> does it involve slab? ;)
<Viper550> Yes
<^ohoel> have you managed to reduce its memory footprint btw?
<Viper550> It doesn't have a memory footprint actually
<^ohoel> bah, gnome system monitor, you LIE!
<slomo> get your packages up on revu, find two motu to review and approve your package and it is in universe ;) but you should really make it a non-fork before...
<crimsun> which spec?
<Viper550> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-slab
<crimsun> why fork?
<crimsun> do you really [anticipate]  enjoy[ing]  the extra maintenance?
<Viper550> The default slab has features that only work under SUSE Linux
<crimsun> can they be autotoolised into a compile-time feature?
<Viper550> The heck?
<slomo> so make it distro agnostic and get your patches into gnome cvs (to repeat tseng ;) )
<slomo> crimsun: could probably even be gconf settings
<crimsun> slomo: even better
<tseng> Viper550: for the future I do not appreciate you taking my ideas as your own, and then when criticized, recant saying that I "forced" you to post it
<Viper550> It IS distro agnostic (except for the "install software link")
<tseng> you acted very excited about the idea in your first post, and in fact critical of people doing the same as you
<slomo> Viper550: so if it is only this single setting make a patch to make it a gconf key or configure setting and send it upstream... they will probably happy to include it. then you can simply package upstream and we can easily get it in universe :)
<Viper550> How do you do that? I'm not very experienced in coding that much
<slomo> then you shouldn't maintain a complete fork of something anyway ;) well, file a bug on it, probably in gnome bugzilla or write a mail to the developers asking about it or whatever
<Viper550> There's no section about Slab on bugzilla
<slomo> Viper550: then write a mail :)
<slomo> *shrug*
<ohoel> I think half the mails on ubuntu-art come from viper
<tseng> whats that have to do with anything
<tseng> he is making a huge fuss over a little thing, and in the process making this impossibly difficult for himself
<ohoel> yes, and making the s/n ratio horrible.. ohwell.
<ohoel> I guess I shouldn't bash enthusiasm
<tseng> you should when he is making a mess of things
<tseng> well, not just for the sake of it
<ohoel> I'll leave that up to someone who'll be able to do that while still abiding to the CoC :] 
<StevenK> Or someone who hasn't signed it yet.
<ohoel> haha
<tseng> I've already given him a pretty sound beating and it took one forum kid calling him a nazi to turn him off the path again
<tseng> I'd love to give up, but he is very loud
<tseng> hard to ignore
<tseng> *shrug*
<ryanakca> oh, tseng, your back
<ryanakca> I hear you were having trouble packaging dopi?
<tseng> I wouldnt call it trouble
<tseng> it was probably entagged or something
* ryanakca is wondering if he should try it... mind you, I'm not exactly "great" at packaging
<ryanakca> entagged?
<tseng> not all the libs were bundled
<shawarma> That must be why I never log off IRC. That way, people can't talk about me on the channels while I'm not here.
<tseng> entagged, C# tag reader
<tseng> shawarma: I tell him the same when he is here.
<shawarma> tseng: *G* That's true.
<tseng> shawarma: would do the same for you.
<tseng> :D
* bddebian mumbles about shawarma :-)
<shawarma> tseng: I'm looking forward to it.
<sistpoty> shawarma: I'm sometimes looking over the logs :P
<shawarma> bddebian: The package managed to build! At least on i386.
<shawarma> sistpoty: Wise man!
<bddebian> shawarma: I know you told me.  I thought you were gonna show me a debdiff? :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: axiom, that is. amd64 will probably be done in about an hour.
<bddebian> shawarma: You uploaded it?
<shawarma> bddebian: Well, i wanted to actually see it build it all the way to the end.
<shawarma> bddebian: Er... not a MOTU yet, remember?
<bddebian> shawarma: Aye, I thought maybe you got someone to do it for ya
<shawarma> bddebian: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/axiom-merge.diff
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh. No, not yet. You can, if you're in the mood. :-)
<shawarma> Well, I'm off to bed.
<sistpoty> gn8 shawarma
<shawarma> G'night, guys!
<tseng> bye shawarma
<ryanakca> diff -u "ubuntu source package" "debian source package"... what's the difference? couldn't you just run:  sudo pbuilder build debian.source.dsc    ??
<sistpoty> ryanakca: debdiff comes in handy when there you can't judge from debian/changelog
<ryanakca> I was wondering the difference between an ubuntu source pack and a debian source pack
<sistpoty> s/there//
<StevenK> shawarma: Your changelog looks ... wacky.
<bddebian> Gnight shawarma, nice going
<StevenK> shawarma: Read the diff, it should jump out at you.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: I usually look at both changelogs first to see what the actual difference is... and if in doubt I'll use debdiff
<ryanakca> ah, and could you make an ubuntu package out of a debian source?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: yes... request a sync ;)
<bddebian> Huh?
<ryanakca> sistpoty: ???
<ryanakca> sistpoty: I'm looking at some apps in Candidates... it says some of them allready have debian sources... so...
<sistpoty> ryanakca: sorry, just a moment afk... back in a minute
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> hrm .....
<imbrandon> StevenK or bddebian got a sec, i got a semi problem
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'm around, ish.
<imbrandon> kk well i'm stuck on console so i cant paste much but ..
<sistpoty> re
<bddebian> imbrandon: I can try
<imbrandon> can you look at the deps of gnome-control-center
<StevenK> In dapper or edgy?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: sorry I thought you were trying to merge packages
<imbrandon> its saying not installable but , i downloaded the source
<imbrandon> and
<imbrandon> it has a dep i'm not familiar with
<imbrandon> its hanging up on ........ *looks*
<imbrandon> capplets-data
<ryanakca> sistpoty: no... make a package... would a package pbuilt (new verb afaik!) from debian sources work in ubuntu? or are there small (or big) differences between them?
<imbrandon> becouse the dep is = not >= but its written in debain/contol like i havent seen before and dunno how to fix
<imbrandon> i'm i makin sense ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: Try and install capplets-data
<imbrandon> i did its the latest version
<imbrandon> but it wants a later version
<bddebian> imbrandon: What does the version dep look like?
<StevenK> Ah.
<imbrandon> one sec
<bddebian> Oh we may not have it in yet
<StevenK> Then you have to exercise patience, surely?
<imbrandon> doh this sucks hehe i just dist upgraded my lappy ( and not i'm stuck on konsole )
<imbrandon> err console
<sistpoty> ryanakca: if it's *from* debian, it *should* build... (and thus work, exceptions make the rule)
<imbrandon> heh
<bddebian> imbrandon: This is the latest version in edgy: 1:2.15.90-0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> yea
<sistpoty> ryanakca: or do you mean a package built by the debian buildds?
<imbrandon> and its wanting == 2.15.4
<imbrandon> not >=
<bddebian> Ah, that isn't good
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> thats my problem hehe
<ryanakca> sistpoty: ok, so.. if I pbuild a pile of the apps in Cadidates that have debian sources ( ex: DSPAM ), and send them to a MOTU, would that be ok?
<bddebian> imbrandon: That doesn't make any sense, they are from the same source package
<imbrandon> i can build it localy to fix but whom do i ping .... also in the control it looks like ..... ${source:Version}
<ryanakca> sistpoty: sources built of apps by debian that aren't in Universe/Multiverse yet...
<imbrandon> bddebian: yea thats my delima , i dunno wth is wrong , just know i had to figure out irssi to get this far LOL
<sistpoty> ryanakca: you mean s.th. like grab the sources from e.g. mentors.net and take them to universe? or did I misunderstand again?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: or are you talking about upstream (or s.o. else) making a debian package, but having no relation to debian?
<bddebian> imbrandon: capplets-data (= 1:2.15.90-0ubuntu1)
<bddebian> imbrandon: From gnome-control-center depends
<imbrandon> nope look in debian/control
<imbrandon> well hrm hold leme try something
<ryanakca> sistpoty: ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates, I'll pick a random package that allready has debian sources... ummm... Canon Pixma printer drivers. It has a "debian source package" allready. Could I download the source package, run "sudo pbuilder build canonpixma.dsc" and have a valid ubuntu .deb? and then be able to send that .deb to a motu for universe/multiverse?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: ah... k... that depends
<sistpoty> ryanakca: my experience with this is, that those apps packaged by s.o. (not related with debian) usually contain some packaging flaws
<sistpoty> ryanakca: so you would maybe get a .deb that installs on edgy, but has packaging issues
<bddebian> imbrandon: Package: gnome-control-center
<bddebian> Architecture: any
<bddebian> Section: gnome
<bddebian> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, capplets-data (= ${source:Version}$
<sistpoty> ryanakca: you'll need to check if everything is alright, then you can bring this to ubuntu
<ryanakca> sistpoty: ok. revu-tools should help me... along with manual checking?
<ryanakca> sistpoty: I should be able to get most of the errors... but some of them might slip threw... linda and lintian are good tools for checking as well?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: you should always check manually... revu-tools only *help* while reviewing, but won't replace the human interaction (yet?) ;)
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> ok, so a set of revu-tools, linda, lintian & I   should get them :)
<sistpoty> ryanakca: yep... and finally the motu's reviewing it ;)
<ryanakca> :)
<sistpoty> sheesh... hugin is building and building and building... I somehow might have guessed it from "Warning: to build this, you need 300MB of available RAM at least" *g*
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> bddebian: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/tmp.png   sorry cant copy and paste for soem reason
<imbrandon> check that , its what i'm talkin about
<bddebian> Ack, that makes no sense
<imbrandon> heh yea
<bddebian> I assume you have done an apt-get update? :-)
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> just before that
<imbrandon> that seems to be the only thing holding my dist-upgrade back
<bddebian> imbrandon: You don't have any strange entries in sources.list do you?
<imbrandon> nope just the mormal offical ones
<imbrandon> normal*
<bddebian> In my edgy pbuilder I don't get that
<imbrandon> hrm
<bddebian> What is in /var/cache/apt/archives for gnome-control*?
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian :)
<imbrandon> bddebian: nothing at all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
* Hobbsee is getting lectured again.  argh.
<bddebian> Ugh oh
<bddebian> imbrandon: That's weird.  What archive are you getting it from?
<imbrandon> archive.ubuntu.com
* imbrandon is goin nuts
<bddebian> I don't get it because I don't see where we have ever had 2.15.4
<imbrandon> did it only build for i386 maybe or something ( i'm on ppc if that matters )
<bddebian> Ahhh, yes.  15.90 failed on PPC
<imbrandon> GAH
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ok this officialy sucks then heh
* imbrandon is stuck half way LOL
<imbrandon> i'm afraid if i reboot i'll have ONLY console lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: likely.  how fun :P
<imbrandon> heh
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: BTW congrats on MOTU.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: thankyou :)
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<TheMuso> How goes it?
<imbrandon> good, well kinda , heh my ppc lappy is hating life atm
<bddebian> OK, WTF.  gnome-control-center 1:2.15.4-0ubuntu1 in powerpc (Release) but capplets-data is 1:2.15.90-0ubuntu1
<bddebian> How are the binaries for capplets-data there?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heh bddebian sooooo what to do , any ideas ?
<bddebian> I'm sorry, I have to run for a bit, I'll be back in a few..
<imbrandon> moins LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<ajmitch> hello
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> oh dear, people are talking about gnome-control-center & capplets-data again
<ryanakca> does ubuntu have the gnome clipboard daemon yet? (I've searched around, and haven't seen anything in ubuntu about it, but I don't feel like wasting 2-3 hours packaging another allready packaged package)
<ajmitch> hint: capplets-data is arch: all, the amd64 & ppc buildds don't build it
<ajmitch> things get out of sync
<StevenK> And the i386 buildds are still pushing uphill, aren't they?
<zul> hi
<imbrandon> heya
<ajmitch> StevenK: they've got OOo behind them now
<StevenK> But there's still a backlog to get through.
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> much smaller than it was the other day
<imbrandon> ajmitch: so how long till it syncs you think ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: when it's done
<imbrandon> heh yea , just sucks to be me
<zul> heh...they have to get though one of mine as well..heh heh
<ajmitch> gnome-panel failed to build on anything but i386 because of related problems
<FunnyLookinHat> ryanakca, does that solve the issue of your clipboard data being lost if you close the window?
<FunnyLookinHat> ryanakca, because I'm sure someone has bug reported it... and that'd be an awesome thing to fix
<ryanakca> it's been bug reported into bugzilla long time ago
<ryanakca> yes, it does
<FunnyLookinHat> and synpatic isn't returning it as a package in universe?
<ryanakca> aptitude isn't
<FunnyLookinHat> dang.
<FunnyLookinHat> is it in debian repos?
<ryanakca> here's bugzilla bug, btw... I'll check   http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17960
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 17960 in UNKNOWN "Persistent Clipboard Needed" [Enhancement,Resolved: invalid] 
<FunnyLookinHat> no launchpad entry?
<FunnyLookinHat> you could put it into edgy request
<FunnyLookinHat> i dont think it's too late for that to be added
<ryanakca> maybe... don't see it
<ryanakca> FunnyLookinHat: I was going to package it... or attempt to :)
<ryanakca> I'd have to edgy request?
<FunnyLookinHat> no you don't have to
<FunnyLookinHat> but if you weren't going to package it that would be the way to get it started I'm saying
<ryanakca> kk... where do I do that?
<FunnyLookinHat> launchpad.net
<ryanakca> file a bug that gets triaged or ???
<FunnyLookinHat> ummm
<ryanakca> triaged to wishlist or ???
<FunnyLookinHat> edgy wishlist
<ryanakca> heh... I guess it's a (x)ubuntu only bug... we (kubuntu) have klipper that does the same thing... I wonder if xubuntu has something like it
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't think it does.  XFCE is pretty lightweight
<ryanakca> heh... gotta love kde...
<ryanakca> and no, I'm not trying to start a flamewar
<FunnyLookinHat> no no i understand what you are saying  : )
<ryanakca> : )
<ryanakca> reported
<ryanakca> and ubugtu should announce it in #ubuntu-bugs any second now...
<FunnyLookinHat> sweet
* ryanakca wonders what the delay is
<ajmitch> ryanakca: it probably tries not to poll all the time
<ajmitch> or it gets email from ubuntu-bugs list
<ryanakca> no... the delay... like 1minute or 5 minutes or ???
<ajmitch> ask Seveas
<ryanakca> 20 seconds... what intervals it checks
<bmonty> ajmitch: how goes the SoC project?
<ajmitch> hey bmonty
<ajmitch> it's going ok
<ryanakca> FunnyLookinHat: I'll keep you updated, I'm off to bed
<bmonty> ajmitch: any code or packages I could take a look at?
<ajmitch> packages soon :)
<bmonty> ajmitch: I'm banging my head on trying to figure out the best way to get my LDAP-based account in to the admin group so I can use sudo :)
<ajmitch> hehe :)
<ajmitch> yeah I need to work on that management side of things
<bmonty> I tried PAM's group module, but sudo doesn't seem to like it
<hub> whois daemon@poleboy again?
<ajmitch> sistpoty
<hub> ah right
<hub> sistpoty: the FTBS on hugin is probably due to changes request by other MOTU here yesterday
<hub> sistpoty: I got asked to remove libgtk2.0-dev
<sistpoty> hub: hehe... seems like you'll need that then?
<hub> yeah, that's why I put it there
<hub> initially
<hub> in fact the build I did was with
<sistpoty> hub: why couldn't you change s.th. to make it fail earlier than after 2h of compiling :P
<Hobbsee> what's wrong with libgtk2.0-dev?
<hub> Hobbsee: nothing
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> wonder why you got asked to take it out then.
<hub> Hobbsee: because he claim that wxgtk2.6-dev pulls it
<hub> putting it back
<hub> *sigh*
<hub> I need more RAM
<sistpoty> :)
<imbrandon> !mol > imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hub: ah.  easily checked though.
<Hobbsee> hub: probably worth checking via apt-cache, not by compiling it again :P
<hub> Hobbsee: well, the build takes a few hours because 3 or 4 files requires 300MB of RAM to build
<Hobbsee> hub: true
<Hobbsee> ouch
<hub> if I have 1 GB, I can try
<hub> I don't have
<ajmitch> unfortunate
<hub> maybe on the 1GHz machine
<ajmitch> get Hobbsee to build it
<hub> paradoxaly
<hub> it has 768MB
<hub> ajmitch: even the work machine do not. cheap bastards
<Hobbsee> hub: i was more meaning "apt-cache show wxgtk2.6-dev | grep libgtk2.0-dev
<hub> ajmitch: actually the work laptop has, but it run the wrong version of OS
<Hobbsee> "
<Hobbsee> hub: or even apt-get rdepends libgtk2.0-dev, if you preferred to do it that way, and see what brings it in.
<hub> Hobbsee: I know
<Hobbsee> hub: cool :)
<hub> if only I could buy more ram
<hub> I gues I'll have to go the MacGyver way
<Hobbsee> hub: or use ssh into a higher spec'd machine.
<hub> Hobbsee: I don't have any
<Hobbsee> hub: plenty of people here do though :P
* TheMuso has a P4 with 1GB RAM if thats any help.
<TheMuso> Edgy is not currently on it, but can be if desired.
* Hobbsee is off.  bye all!
* StevenK is on an amd64 with 1.5Gb of RAM.
<hub> my PIII has 768MB
* ajmitch has an amd64 with a little bit of RAM
<bddebian> re
<bddebian> imbrandon: Still here?
<hub> building a pbuilder on the PIII in the basement
<imbrandon> bddebian:
<imbrandon> yup
<sistpoty> hub: after looking again, it's imo a bug in wxwidgets2.6: wx2.6-headers should depend on libgtk2.0-dev (since they imo include libgtk2.0-dev headers, not checked though)
* imbrandon has a amd64 with a bit of ram and a few x68's with lots o ram and a 800mhz ppc lappy with 640mb ram;)
<hub> sistpoty: possibly
<hub> I need to investigate that
<hub> imbrandon: I have older junk
<hub> imbrandon: my web/mail server is a PII 266 256MB
<bddebian> imbrandon: Any luck?
<sistpoty> (since the headers of wx2.6-headers include files from libgtk2.0-dev even)
<imbrandon> hub: yea my web/mail/file server is a celeron 333 with 96mb ram ;)
<imbrandon> bddebian: not yet, still building
<sistpoty> bah... you know what I mean ;)
<imbrandon> bddebian: i'm just building it localy for the moment till the buildd has a chance to build it
<bddebian> imbrandon: I didn't look, do you know why it failed on the buildds?
<imbrandon> bddebian: i think it just hasent hit the que yet
<imbrandon> bddebian: no i dident
<hub> actually my router is bigger
<hub> but it run something I need to scrap
<bddebian> imbrandon: LP shows the build failed
<imbrandon> bddebian: ahh it might fail here to then , most likely
<bddebian> imbrandon: Just a missing build-dep for libmetacity-dev
<imbrandon> ahh cool thats an easy fix then
<sistpoty> ok, I'm off to bed now... gn8 everyone
<ajmitch> night sistpoty
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<imbrandon> gnight sistpoty
* ajmitch needs music
<imbrandon> good call /me fires up iTunes
<imbrandon> bddebian: lemme finish up this mol config and i'll check on the build
<ajmitch> how can I work in silence?
<bddebian> imbrandon: NP
<ajmitch> bddebian: waiting for something to build?
<imbrandon> he was curious about my upgrade trubbles ;)O
<ajmitch> aha
<ajmitch> they're expected
<imbrandon> yup i just had run into one i dident know what it was
<ajmitch> you learn how to work around them
<imbrandon> yea i have a working osx install so i can work in mol while i try to fix it ( thats what i'm doing atm )
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian>  /usr/X11R6/include should be /usr/include/X11 not just /usr/include right?
<ajmitch> maybe
<bddebian> maybe?
<ajmitch> depends if it's including <X11/whatever.h> in the source
<bddebian> Oh aye
<ajmitch> just try it & see
<ajmitch> you've got enough boxes to build on
<bddebian> I do?
<ajmitch> yes
<crimsun> if anyone's merge happy, please don't take wesnoth. I'm planning to use it tomorrow evening in the class.
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> forgot about that class
* bddebian uploads wesnoth.. ;-P
<ajmitch> might be useful for me to learn a few things
<hub> ok, I have 450MB of RAM free
<hub> after killing X11
<ajmitch> not bad
<hub> on 768MB
<hub> but it is a PIII 1GHz
* ajmitch has seen his web browser take ~900MB
<imbrandon> ouch
<hub> ajmitch: firefox suck
* hub dream of a gtkwebcore based browser
<ajmitch> hub: galeon sucks more for memory usage
<hub> ajmitch: same
<hub> it is Gecko actually that blows
<ajmitch> firefox at least manages to free more memory than galeon does
<ajmitch> it must use gecko in a slightly saner way
<hub> no idea
<bddebian> Damn axioms build system is hideous
<elkbuntu> hub, try epiphany?
<hub> elkbuntu: konq
<hub> same problem with epi
<hub> elkbuntu: and given there is no migration path, I'm boned
<elkbuntu> hub, use dillo. if it can suck much memory up, it'd be a near miracle ;)
<hub> elkbuntu: can it import bookmarks AND password from firefox?
<elkbuntu> hub, meh, who needs bookmarks.. and wtf do you keep your passwords in your browser???
<hub> elkbuntu: because I don't want to have to reype relearn the gazillion one
<elkbuntu> you might as well write them down on a piece of paper in front of you for a week so you learn them, then destroy the paper... it's a more secure way to compute :P
<hub> ahah
!lilo:*! Hi all. Restarting services for a quick test. Please bear with us.
<hub> I get a new one each and every now and then
* ajmitch spots an elkbuntu 
<ajmitch> more australians.. :)
<elkbuntu> hub, a friend of mine has a dozen or so 50char alpha-numeric-symbol passwords. he makes up a card with the real ones among some fake ones, and refers to that, he starts them with like A= or J= or whatver to help him know what one he's looking for
<hub> aussies are everywhere
<hub> ajmitch: I just wish I could come over for LCA this winter^wxsummer
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, im usually just a spy/fly-on-the-wall in here
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: it's ok, we'd like more MOTUs from this general area
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, heh, all i've done is package up some fonts, its only got as far as seveas' repo :P
<hub> the universe is eveyrwhere :-)
<ajmitch> it's a start
<ajmitch> now get working on some more
* hub ponder trying to get in line for DD
<ajmitch> hello Yagisan
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, im going to try do a real package if someone doesnt hurry their butts up to package sunbird.. although i sort of understand why it hasnt been done yet, it's a bit funky still, but.. i waaaant :P
<Yagisan> G'day ajmitch
<bddebian> hub: Merge gphotofs yet? :-)
<hub> elkbuntu: you are raising the bar high
<bddebian> Heya Yagisan
<hub> bddebian: I filed a LP
<bddebian> Ah, cool
<hub> bddebian: crap, I forgot the mail
<hub> to archive
<ajmitch> I'd never ever suggest someone take sunbird as their first serious package
<elkbuntu> hub, i know... im hoping someone else will do it
<bddebian> Yeah, take axiom.. :-)
<Lathiat> yeh sunbird sounds like it would be a world of pain
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, but imagine how much i'd learn trying it :)
<hub> Lathiat: like any XUL app
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, even if i fail miserably
<Lathiat> youd learn to hate packaging? ;p
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: you'd learn new meanings of the word insanity
<Lathiat> haha
<Yagisan> How is everyone today ? I'm suffering from day 3 of bad food posioning :( I guess that's my punishment for wanting fish and chips on Wednesday.
<Lathiat> Yagisan: ouch :/
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, insanity was launching the ubuntu counter then getting it dugg while the counter is hosted on $1/month hosting
<ajmitch> Yagisan: if you're still with us now, you'll live
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: no, that's just foolishness
<Yagisan> yes indeed. I collapsed at the doctors surgury. Was rather spectacular., I must say
<Lathiat> elkbuntu: haha
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, it survived! it's only sucked up 1.1gb of the 10gb bandwidth. :)
<Lathiat> 10G/mo for $1?
<Lathiat> thats not bad
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, my saving grace was that i'm a sucker for minimalist design
<elkbuntu> Lathiat, 3ix.org
<imbrandon> would be cool to have like a stats=usernaem and see peoples comps listed
<imbrandon> ;)
<Yagisan> imbrandon, you want to see our comps ?
<Yagisan> why ?
<imbrandon> heh i said it would be neat
<imbrandon> kinda like @home stuff
* ajmitch has nothing special
<ajmitch> mainly just a laptop & an amd64
* bddebian either
<Lathiat> people liek browsing stuf flike that
<imbrandon> me either realy , my xboxes are the only cool thing and i havent got them to run ubuntu yet only gentoo
<Yagisan> I doublt people want me to spam my stats here, so pm me if you really want to know
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, the linux counter doesnt provide that, i couldnt see the point of providing it for the ubuntu one
* ajmitch hates those scripts that people use on irc to spam their system stats into the channel
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, try the 'other xubuntu', xbox ubuntu or whatever they call it. dunno if they've got an actual .iso released yet or not though
<Yagisan> ajmitch, yet some of them are very useful on support channels (which this is not)
<ajmitch> Yagisan: usually they're just for bragging rights
<Yagisan> very true
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, --> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
* Yagisan notes he shoul spam from the slowest box he can run ubuntu on so he can brag
<Yagisan> ;)
<imbrandon> elkbuntu: yea i COULD do it just havent taken the time to get the ubuntu kernel to compile as an xbe and setup MOSIX
* imbrandon is lazy at times
<ajmitch> Yagisan: I run irssi on a box downstairs, it's not 'slow'
<Lathiat> i think i retired the last of our ppro 180s the other day
<ajmitch> but I wouldn't go compiling anything on it
<ajmitch> it's a P2, so nice & powerful :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Yagisan> I have a p2 233 running a full dapper install :)
<Lathiat> i ran warty on a p233 laptop
<ajmitch> yeah, it's running sarge
<Lathiat> it had 190M of ram tho
<Lathiat> was the saving grace as it were
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I know what that pain is like
<ajmitch> breezy on p2-400, 128MB RAM
<Lathiat> ajmitch: it was usable
<ajmitch> swapped like crazy with its little laptop drive
<Lathiat> it wasnt great but it was a prefectly usable laptop
<Lathiat> as long as i didnt start openoffice
<ajmitch> heh
<Lathiat> it was ok
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> I should rip the drive out of that laptop
<imbrandon> abiword ;)
<elkbuntu> my testing webserver that i have here used to have full hoary running on 350mhz, 160mb ram, 2.1gb hdd
<Lathiat> yep
<Lathiat> thats exactly what i used
<Yagisan> pain - it runs well. turn on - make coffee - start ff - make coffee - start OO.o make coffee, take a dump, read newspaper - type letter, print ;)
<Lathiat> abiword rocks
* ajmitch upgraded it to a 40GB drive
<Lathiat> haha
<elkbuntu> mind you it only had ~200mb space to move in afterwards ;)
<ajmitch> now the box that I had MINIX on, in the cupboard... ;)
<Lathiat> openoffice takes 15 seconds here
<Lathiat> no a 512M p4 1.7
<ajmitch> Lathiat: and on your little amd64?
<ajmitch> with its 10K RPM drive?
<Lathiat> i think its about 8 cold and 4 warm on that
<imbrandon> i should put a bigger hdd in this ibook sometime it onyl has a 20gb
<Lathiat> 10K rpm drive in raid0.. ;p
<ajmitch> Lathiat: not bad, 9 seconds cold start on here
<elkbuntu> Yagisan, we probably could have done without the 'take a dump' part
<ajmitch> off the raid 5
<imbrandon> lol
<Lathiat> ajmitch: havent actually timed it in a while i might again later
* ajmitch is just using cheap 7200RPM SATA drives, too
<Lathiat> well my storage drives are that
<Lathiat> but yeh
<Lathiat> fkakingg
<Lathiat> gah
<Lathiat> 300GB seagates
<ajmitch> heh
<Lathiat> they stopped making them!
<imbrandon> hrm is there a FOSS "overall system" benchmark ?
<Lathiat> they only make 320s now
<ajmitch> Lathiat: what?!
<ajmitch> ah
<Lathiat> and i have 4 300s and had plans to get more....
<Yagisan> elkbuntu, :) yes, but where would the humor be in that
<Lathiat> to raid5
<Lathiat> so im faced with like
<Lathiat> buying more now
<Lathiat> when i cant really afford it
<Lathiat> with whats left in stock somewhere ;p
<Lathiat> gah :(
<ajmitch> oh well
<imbrandon> i have 4 x 400 gb sata's in that 333 celeron file server heh
<Lathiat> or just like not, and when i actually need the space (i dont atm) can the 300s and get new 400s or whatever is best buy at the time
* Yagisan feels inferior - I only have 3x 200GB segates in RAID 0
<elkbuntu> Yagisan... weirdo :P
<ajmitch> Yagisan: you are
<ajmitch> I at least have 3x250GB
<Yagisan> thank you :)
<Yagisan> but I prefer "gifted"
<ajmitch> enough to build stuff on
<ajmitch> 'spethial'
<imbrandon> heh
<elkbuntu> Yagisan, no, the other sort of 'weirdo'
<ajmitch> Lathiat: unlike you, I don't carry a number of movies :)
<Yagisan> elkbuntu, Micheal Jackson ?!? that's a bit unfair don't you think.
<ajmitch> weird australians...
<elkbuntu> Yagisan, yes, i should apologise...
<Lathiat> i have.. many legal isos
<Lathiat> or something
<elkbuntu> to michael jackson
<ajmitch> (is there any other sort?)
* elkbuntu hides from Yagisan :P
<ajmitch> Lathiat: we won't ask any further
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> vino hates mes
<Yagisan> Lathiat, I prefer to term it, mirroring the internet in-case of simulatious co-ordinated nuclear strike ;)
<Lathiat> every so often it make smy X stop taking keyboard input
<Lathiat> including locally
<Lathiat> and i discovered that killing the screensaver is uh
<Lathiat> not better than ctrl_alt_backspace
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> Yagisan: heh
<elkbuntu> ctrl+alt+backspace ftw!
<hub> building way faster on this machine
<hub> since it does nto hit the swap
<hub> I should definitely put more ram in that laptop
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so forget how long it takes you to start OOo, how long does it take to compile? ;)
<Lathiat> whyd ont we find out
<Lathiat> report back here next week? :)
<ajmitch> it takes ~12 hours on the buildds
<Lathiat> wow
<ajmitch> (for i386)
<Lathiat> thats awesome
<Lathiat> what are the buildds?
<Yagisan> wich ccache and distcc ??
<ajmitch> I've seen between 14-17 hours for the accompanying OOo-l10n
<Yagisan> s/wich/with
<hub> it took the night on my build machine
<ajmitch> Yagisan: unlikely
<hub> no distcc
<Lathiat> so like
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I'd assume they're fairly fast, no indication of specs
<Yagisan> I need to set-up a distcc setup for my pbuilders
<Lathiat> who the hell _works_ on Oo?
<ajmitch> doko
<ajmitch> poor man
<Yagisan> Lathiat, people that like pain ?
<hub> Lathiat: paid hackers
<Lathiat> Yagisan: no doubt
<hub> Lathiat: like Gnumeric author
<Lathiat> hub: craziness
<Lathiat> Need to get 0B/283MB of source archives.
<Lathiat> awesome
<hub> I would do it for money
<hub> btw, my company is looking for a moz/ooo hacker
<hub> pacakger
<Lathiat> hub: and like acluster of 32 8-way dual cor eopterons with 4G of ram each and like a raid0 of 32 disks?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: why only 4GB, if they're opterons?
<Lathiat> hell, 16GB, built it in ramdisk
<Lathiat> (is that enough spcae?)
<Lathiat> heh
* ajmitch considered setting up his pbuilder to do that
<ajmitch> maybe I still could... hm
<ajmitch> just tweak BUILDPLACE in pbuilderrc
<ajmitch> don't have to worry about the build dir getting cluttered across reboots :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Yagisan> I need to kill and rebuild my network soon. :(
<Yagisan> ajmitch, building on tmfs is nice :)
<hub> f*ck, no space left on device in pbuilder
<Yagisan> s/tmfs/tmpfs
<Lathiat> hub: woo :/
<ajmitch> Yagisan: yeah, I've got enough RAM, might as well go for it
<hub> to build hugin
<Yagisan> ajmitch, just need a lot of swap for some "bigger" apps
<hub> ok, time for bed
<ajmitch> Yagisan: I don't build anything that would require *that* much
<ajmitch> night hub
<Yagisan> ajmitch, I find that when building on tmpfs you can often get a make -j3 going and maximise cpu usuage while not touching swap with a 2GHz + 1GB box or better
<Yagisan> goodnight hub
<Lathiat> how can you make pbuilder compile with a concurrency level?
<bddebian> OK, I know I should know this but who is Daniel Stone?
<ajmitch> it depends on what you're building
<Lathiat> hes an X hacker
<Lathiat> used to work on ubuntu stuff
<ajmitch> bddebian: you really really should know daniels
<Lathiat> is doing stuff for nokia or something i think now
<bddebian> No longer?
<Yagisan> Lathiat, you export some MAKE varibles or look at the debian rules IIRC
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, daniels
<Lathiat> yeh, daniels
<ajmitch> I'm sure he smacked you round enough times
<Lathiat> Yagisan: any idea which ones? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Everyone smacks me around :'-(
<Yagisan> Lathiat, when my head clears I'll remember
<ajmitch> Lathiat: some source cannot handle concurrency
<Lathiat> ajmitch: true
<ajmitch> I've had to patch upstream for that before
<ajmitch> I'd really like to be able to do that for the whole archive
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> pbuilder si still calculating build-deps for OOo
<Lathiat> i think i should just give up now
<ajmitch> it'll take ages
<ajmitch> damn, pbuilder copies in the apt cache if it can't hardlink
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> can you just turn the cache off?
<Lathiat> its not much point when my mirror is http://localhost
<ajmitch> I can't have that on tmpfs
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> how?
<Lathiat> just comment it?
<ajmitch> heh, funny
<ajmitch> and /tmp isn't tmpfs anymore, how strange
<ajmitch> probably a good thing,  it copied 2.1GB of packages to it
!lilo:*! restarting services one more time
<Lathiat> 3m19s to pbuilder avahi
<ajmitch> not too bad
<Yagisan> Lathiat, IIRC (and well I'm sick so I may not) setting MAKEFLAGS to -j3 and exporing it in pbuilder should help
<ajmitch> how much of that was waiting for pbuilder-satisfydepends?
<Yagisan> er
<Yagisan> exporting
<Lathiat> ajmitch: a bit
<Lathiat> it takes quit ea while
<ajmitch> I've had builds where about half was just working out build depends
<Lathiat> well
<ajmitch> yes, apt has slowed down a lot
<Lathiat> openoffice got to 2 minutes
<Lathiat> doign that
<Lathiat> and i gav eup ;p
<ajmitch>   APTCACHE=/var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache
<ajmitch>               Specify the location that the packages downloaded by apt should be cached.  Setting this value to "" will cause caching to be turned off.
<ajmitch> useful
<Yagisan> ajmitch, indeed. esp when you already have something like apt-cacher set up :)
<ajmitch> yes
* ajmitch has apt-proxy, which tends to work 95% of the time
<ajmitch> worked better than trying to use squid last time
<Yagisan> apt-proxy didn't like my p2-233
<Lathiat> building avahi svn takes 1m14s
!lilo:*! And one more try.... :)
<Yagisan> Lathiat, you might find this intresting http://edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/pbuilder_backports/advpbuilder.html
<Lathiat> Yagisan: oh, cheers
<ajmitch> nasty hacks
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> they re a bit
<Yagisan> yes, but, there is no standaised way to do make -j<some_big_number> yet
<Lathiat> i find make -j works on most projects on my pc
<Lathiat> but i tried that on my work pc
<Lathiat> and well, it never came back
<Lathiat> i think it got into permanant swapping hell
<ajmitch> swap? what's that?
<Lathiat> things for machines with 512M of ram :)
<Yagisan> the think you hit with 6 pbuilders running at the same time
<ajmitch> they exist?
<Lathiat> my work pc :(
<Lathiat> Yagisan: yeh i was doing that at one point
<ajmitch> Yagisan: you need more RAM
<Lathiat> my laptop did not like that
<Lathiat> my pc isnt so bad tho
<Yagisan> ajmitch, 1.5GB RAM + 16GB Swap
<Lathiat> *
<Lathiat> 16?
<ajmitch> I don't bother building on my laptop usually
<Lathiat> ajmitch: its all i used to have
<ajmitch> laptops are great
<Yagisan> Lathiat, I told tmpfs to use 15GB, and as all builds are ther (and other crap on occasion eg live tv capture) I thought 16GB would be enough
<ajmitch> but their disks aren't generally fast enough for building stuff
<Lathiat> Yagisan: ah right
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh
<Lathiat> it works tho
<Lathiat> it just hurts along
<ajmitch> bddebian: so you finished all the merges yet?
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, just trying to catch up with Hobbsee :-)
<ajmitch> should be easier from next week
<bddebian> ?
<ajmitch> afaik she's back at uni
<bddebian> Ohh :-)
<Lathiat> haha
<ajmitch> I hate what appear to be spelling errors in package names
<bddebian> heh
<Laser_away> ajmitch: hmm?
<ajmitch> python-uncertainities
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> that's a weird name to start with
<ajmitch> sure
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<ajmitch> but it's got an extra i
<LaserJock> hmm, is that package in Debian?
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python-uncertainities.html
<ajmitch> the answer is yes
<bddebian> python-aluminuminum
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> now that's missing an i
<LaserJock> hmm, so maybe those python folks aren't exactly the sharpest tools in the shed ;-)
<ajmitch> some people apparantly think aluminium is spelt aluminum
<Yagisan> ajmitch, they wouldn't happen to have a rather typical north american accent would they ;)
<bddebian> And spell color correctly?
* bddebian hides
<ajmitch> bddebian: how many elements on the periodic table end with 'ium' compared to just 'um'?
<ajmitch> this package is silly..
<Lathiat> im a little out of touch..
<Lathiat> has the processed to sync packages changed other than harass elmo?
<ajmitch> that's ok
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> very much so
<Lathiat> the Merging page proabbly shouldnt say "ping elmo" then? :)
<ajmitch> see wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<ajmitch> elmo will get very angry if you do that
<Lathiat> In this case,
<Lathiat>     *
<Lathiat>       Update the bug status to "Fix Committed" and assign it to motureviewers if you haven't done so yet.
<Lathiat>     *
<Lathiat>       Ping elmo to sync the package (or ask a MOTU to do so).
<Lathiat> i'll update that ;p
<ajmitch> what page?
<Lathiat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging
<LaserJock> ack
<ajmitch> sigh, another stale page
<LaserJock> that's not good
<ajmitch> probably needs redirected to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Merging
<Lathiat> ah
<LaserJock> I might have to declare a "Clean up the wiki" day
<Lathiat> its linked off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Lathiat> :)
<LaserJock> doesn't it?
<LaserJock> I thought it was a redirect already
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so fix it
<Lathiat> so what we *really* need to do
<Lathiat> is fix the link
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> that /Packages/Merging
<Lathiat> is a bit bad
<Lathiat> it has two approaches for starts
<Lathiat> and doesnt have a clearly marked section on syncing etc
<ajmitch> have fun cleaning up :)
<Yagisan> :( mplayer just died in my dapper pbuilder
<Yagisan> odd. It build in edgy
<ajmitch> goody, the deb built
<LaserJock> lets see, we have: MOTU/HowToMerge MOTUMergeTips MOTUToMerge MOTU/Merging MOTU/Packages/Merging MOTUMerging and Merging
<bddebian> ajmitch: I was kidding man :-)
<Lathiat> LaserJock: wow, awesome
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you think that's a bit much?
<LaserJock> luckily most of those are redirects, I think
<ajmitch> this is entertaining using firefox with this font issue
<ajmitch> it shows how well I can navigate launchpad with no text at all
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> i tend to navigate launchpad via direct url
<Lathiat> for the moest part
<LaserJock> yeah
<ajmitch> so do I, but filing a bug, subscribing ubuntu-archive, etc
<Lathiat> nod
<bddebian> Ack, I'm going to bed.  Gnight folks
<LaserJock> hmm, what about using the email interface?
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<ajmitch> bddebian: there are still merges to do
<bddebian> ajmitch: No kidding :-)
<bddebian> shawarma: If this thing finishes building OK, I am going to upload.  Again, nice work!
<LaserJock> wow, they work in shifts now
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock
<ajmitch> hehe
* Hobbsee axe murders ajmitch 
<ajmitch> LaserJock: any bets on how many uploads Hobbsee does today?
<StevenK> From the comfort of my home, even.
<ajmitch> 20+?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well....i've got a decent-ish internet connection, but i dont really have much new stuff to upload, so...
<LaserJock> ajmitch: hmm, not sure. I'd go for 15+
* StevenK is actually helping Hobbsee with one at the moment.
<LaserJock> she's running out of merges to do ;-)
<ajmitch> poor Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> very.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'm sure she can get on fixing the bugs in malone
* Hobbsee assigns all the bugs to ajmitch.  again1
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lathiat> hrm itd be nice if the MoM changelogs included the ubuntu changelog changes
<Lathiat> haha
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: it does?  if it hasnt died off.
<Lathiat> like, it seems to lose the changes in the last ubuntu version
<Lathiat> that said thats not really easy to just patch in
<Lathiat> itd require some logic i suspect
<ajmitch> Lathiat: no, it really does keep them, unless something changed recentl
<Lathiat> hrm
<LaserJock> yeah
* StevenK introduces Lathiat to the concept of punctuation.
<Lathiat> well for example
<LaserJock> it's in the merged tarball
* Hobbsee never needed decent punctuation.
<StevenK> The src.tar.gz, that is.
<LaserJock> I would like it in the REPORT though
* Hobbsee survived all of school without it.
<LaserJock> shesh, kids these days!
<crimsun> Lathiat: it doesn't keep changelogs for a package that has a ubuntu delta that is dropped when synced from debian, true.
<LaserJock> ah yeah
<LaserJock> syncing wipes it clean
<Lathiat> oh, hrm your right
<Lathiat> i wasnt reading down far enough
<Lathiat> i suck
<Lathiat> nevermind
<ajmitch> we'll lart you later
<StevenK> "I want this feature in MoM ..... oh nevermind, it already exists."
<Lathiat> hrm gaim-meanwhile is now in gaim mainstream
<Lathiat> but disabled because libmeanwhile is in universe
<Lathiat> heh
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> well that worked..
<ajmitch> what did you do to her?
<StevenK> I jumped on her, duh.
<Lathiat> haha
<StevenK> It just happened she was pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace at the time.
<ajmitch> crazy girl
<ajmitch> she should know not to do that
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee thumps StevenK 
<Lathiat> the ubuntu stickers in the shipit shipments are awesome :)
<StevenK> Ow!
<Lathiat> wonder if everyone got those
<Lathiat> or just the bigger shipments
<ajmitch> no, I got a few
<ajmitch> somewhere
<Lathiat> silly thing is
<Lathiat> they adjsuted my order (which is fine)
* StevenK is still waiting for his shipit order.
<Lathiat> but i ended up with just as many 64bit as 32bit cds
<ajmitch> I'm glad I have mine
<Lathiat> which is totally pointless :/
<ajmitch> I needed a dapper cd yesterday to get  my edgy box working :)
<Lathiat> heh
* StevenK asked for 45 CDs, and got 30.
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: arent you supposed to send them to other people instead?
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: hrm?
<Yagisan> my post office was dumb. the "lost" my ubuntu cds for 4 weeks
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: the cds you cant use.
<Lathiat> well hopefully i'll find a home for them
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: sure
<Lathiat> but 64bit is a hrd sell
<ajmitch> but then you find that you need them
<Lathiat> where as i may as well order more 32bits now i know they'll be gone shortly
<Yagisan> kept giving me a "pick up your parcel or we'll send it back" message
<Yagisan> but they could never find it when I went there
<StevenK> Muahaha
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> class
<Yagisan> Lathiat, where are you ?
<StevenK> Yagisan: Is that Lid****e post office?
<Lathiat> Yagisan: perth
<Yagisan> StevenK, yes those turds
* StevenK doesn't like that suburb.
<Yagisan> Lathiat, oh well. I could have used an amd64 cd
<Yagisan> StevenK, they sold it about 2~3 months ago, and the new ownders are ablsolute crap
<StevenK> They even get called 'ownders'
<Lathiat> Yagisan: im more than happy to post you 20 or something if you like :)
<Yagisan> StevenK, rude arrogant turds that damage your parcels deliberatly "if" they can find them
<Hobbsee> much safer to rely on carrier pidgeons.
<jsgotangco> heh
<Yagisan> Lathiat, I only really need one. I usually dupe the myself
<jsgotangco> i got my cds yesterday
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, that wasn't a ship-it option
<Lathiat> 13:18 quit_message = Read error: Carrier pigeon died mid-flight
<jsgotangco> but i had to pay a customs fee (less than a dollar)
<Lathiat> hrm i had no customs fees
<Lathiat> what country?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one
<Lathiat> heh less than a dollar
<jsgotangco> Lathiat: Philippines
<Lathiat> nearly not worth it
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Lathiat> would have been more in administrative overheads
<Lathiat> to charge it to you
<Lathiat> mylast lot of cds
<Lathiat> were opened by customs
<Lathiat> through the border
<ajmitch> excellent
<StevenK> Ah, jsgotangco forgot to bribe the right offical.
<Lathiat> probably thought i was importing porn or something
<Lathiat> or warez
<Lathiat> im glad it had that nice little declaration on the side
<ajmitch> Lathiat: considering who they were sent to..
<StevenK> Lathiat: "We better check this out, it's a bunch of CDs, and it isn't going to an MP."
<jsgotangco> StevenK: heh, its silly here, your order 10 or 100 CDs, they charge you the same they won't deliver it to your doorstep and have to go to a fararay central post office
<jsgotangco> s/fararay/faraway
<Yagisan> I used my business name for my ship-it order
<jsgotangco> me too
<jsgotangco> but i never get mine on my doorstep unless sent by a courier
<Yagisan> I noticed that customes opens far less of my packages if it has the business name on it
<StevenK> It's a bunch of CDs. I doubt it matters if Customs opens it.
<Yagisan> my post off refuses to deliver *door-to-door* parcels even when that's what was paid for
<Yagisan> s/off/office
<Lathiat> Yagisan: dodge
<jsgotangco> i never bothered to order a lot of CDs for Dapper. I'm sure i can find one in a local tradeshow every month heh
<Hobbsee> that's normal.
<Lathiat> i actually ran out of dapper cds
<Lathiat> i still have about 10-20 of the others
<Lathiat> and i ended up with an extra order of dapper cds by accident
<jsgotangco> i keep a few for nostalgia
<Lathiat> yeh i have 1 copy of each stashed away
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, no it's not. those turds have the ems international contract, and I pay extra for them to cross the f*cking road, and press my doorbell
<jsgotangco> yeah EMS shouldt even be a bother to people who avail it
<StevenK> Yagisan: That involves walking, and seeing and moving their arms.
<Hobbsee> and general effort.
<StevenK> Tough stuff.
<Yagisan> StevenK, all of which has been paid for
<StevenK> Maybe it's because you don't tip.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: and breathing.  dont forget the breathing.
<Yagisan> EMS is so bloody expensive too!
<Yagisan> at least in Japan when you send EMS even if it clears customs at 11pm, the politely knock on your door, aplogise for the delay, and deliver it to you at 11pm
<antinobody> Breathing is hard
<antinobody> I tried it once, could never get the hang of it
<Yagisan> here, 4 days later the post office goes - "yeah, you got an ems parcel, but nobody was home" - even when I sat beside my letterbox the whole day I was waiting for it - and they never showed
* Yagisan should stop venting
<Lathiat> antinobody: heh
<Lathiat> Yagisan: post sucks often
<antinobody> Lathiat: hi
* Yagisan adds yet another reason to his list of why he should emigrate to anywhere else
<ajmitch> Yagisan: get that degree, go to japan
* antinobody missed most of the conversation, and doesn't know where Yagisan is emigrating from
<Yagisan> ajmitch, working on it - working on it real hard. thats why I slacked off on most ubuntu stuff I have an interest in
<antinobody> but then again, I don't know what EMS is either
<Hobbsee> antinobody: here.
<ajmitch> Yagisan: how long will it take to do it?
<Yagisan> ajmitch, as of today 15 more months
<antinobody> Hobbsee:  Australia?
<Yagisan> antinobody, yep
<ajmitch> I know you managed to lie your way out of about half of it
<Hobbsee> antinobody: yes
<Yagisan> ajmitch, :D
<Yagisan> ajmitch, and if I can scam anymore I will
<ajmitch> heh
<Yagisan> ajmitch, they appear to run Windows 2000 ...
<antinobody> Yagisan: Don't feel bad, at least you don't live in my country
<ajmitch> poor sods
<Lathiat> Yagisan: where are you?
<Yagisan> antinobody, which is ? btw EMS is a ver expensive international courier service
<Yagisan> Lathiat, Sydney.
<Yagisan> s/ver/very
<Lathiat> oh right
<Lathiat> i knew that
<Lathiat> but i forgot
<antinobody> Yagisan: US.  Although Oregon specifically, which is a rather nice place.
<Yagisan> ajmitch, well consider my "day job" and that apparently I'm ethically challanged ;)
<ajmitch> Yagisan: that's what I was thinking
<Yagisan> antinobody, don't worry. we'll be just as bad as you soon.
<Yagisan> ajmitch, it will be more fun when I get an adsl2+ setup going. mm remote access
<ajmitch> scary
* Yagisan likes himself more when he is sick. social norms seem so unimportant then
<antinobody> Are there any Ubuntu errands I can do, by chance?  Slowly I intend to become useful.
<Hobbsee> antinobody: sure, bring us all some beer.
<antinobody> Hobbsee: It's a bit of a walk, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> antinobody: you asked for an errand.  i gave you one.
<Hobbsee> antinobody: you didnt ask for how easy it would be.
<antinobody> Hobbsee: fair enough
<Yagisan> antinobody, I'd prefer an umeshu myself - just give me the whole bottle thanks
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't you have enough there already?
* Hobbsee looks up
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: looks like there's some good stuff there to keep me occupied.
<ajmitch> a few drops are all you need
<StevenK> Yeah, well, given her body weight.
<ajmitch> don't let her sniff the bottle?
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you don't want nasty beer from Oregon, so...
<antinobody> I am in Portland, we do have more microbreweries than anywhere else around here
<antinobody> SOMEWHERE there ought to be decent beer
<antinobody> I don't drink though, so you don't want me picking it out
<antinobody> who knows what I'd come up with
<Hobbsee> haha
<Yagisan> toilet water^bud ?
<antinobody> I have to say, people give you really funny looks when you tell them it's your 21st birthday, and they offer you a drink, and you turn it down
<Yagisan> wOOt I've lost alL my typing skills
<antinobody> I think someone started talking about the apocalypse or something at one point
<ajmitch> heh
<Yagisan> antinobody, that's because they never offer anything good
<antinobody> Yagisan: Probably, but remember, I've no way to know
* ajmitch has not had a drink for quite awhile
<antinobody> Yagisan: what is this degree your after?
<Yagisan> antinobody, sure if cost < $10 then don't drink elseif cost > $10 && < $20 then politely sip else scoff it down :)
<Yagisan> antinobody, Bachelor of IT
<antinobody> I see, I think
<antinobody> degrees are usually worded differently in other countries, I don't think we have any "Bachelor of IT"
<antinobody> We'd call it something like "System's Management" I suspect
<antinobody> same thing, I think
<crimsun> it's called Computer Information Technology at U of Oregon.
<Yagisan> antinobody, I call it "visa security" It could be a Bachelor of Poodle Haircare for all I care. That was the one I could get most credit on, so I picked it
<antinobody> Yagisan: I see
<antinobody> crimsun: is that whereabouts you are?
<Yagisan> antinobody, I'm pragmatic, arn't I
<crimsun> antinobody: no, I'm in NC. I simply looked at uoregon.edu.
<antinobody> Yagisan: You are indeed.  I am something like a pragmatist, if someone injected a pragmatist with a horrible dose of idealism and stubborness, and then shook them really hard to mix them together
<Yagisan> antinobody, I belive they call that a "wife" down here
<crimsun> I believe they call that a wife anywhere.
<Yagisan> antinobody, they know what they want, they are determined to get it - and it's your job to do it for them
<antinobody> Well, I do like to cook, and I love taking care of children.  But I don't know of a lot of girls that would call a guy their "wife" regardless.
<StevenK> Yagisan: You also seem to be describing Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> StevenK: how many bruises have you collected today?
<StevenK> Far too many.
<StevenK> Ow, there's one more.
<crimsun> didn't see that one coming. :-p
<Yagisan> antinobody, oh you have kids too ? I love spending time with my kids, and cooking. I just don't like the cleaning part
<antinobody> I did, you must be blind.  Or silly.  I'm only one, normally, but if I take out my contacts, I can be both
<Hobbsee> heh
<antinobody> Yagisan: I don't
<antinobody> Yagisan: But I have brother's, and friends of children
<antinobody> wait
<Yagisan> antinobody, you know - alcohol can fix that ..
<antinobody> Children of friends
<antinobody> Yagisan: That might be true
<antinobody> Yagisan: I have to admit, if I want to make children, I've been very lazy about it.  But seeing as how I'm two years into what will probably be around 10 years of school by the time I'm done
<antinobody> I'm in no hurry
<antinobody> Are there any errands that distance won't prevent me from doing?
<Yagisan> antinobody, ouch. 10 years. I prefer to think of them as motu's-in-training. sure, it takes a while, but these new models are generally an improvement on their predecessors
<crimsun> sure, there are 13698 open bugs. Have at.
<antinobody> Yagisan: I may take a break after the two bachelors, and work for a few years, and then try to talk my boss into paying me to get a Ph. D
<antinobody> Yagisan: But if that doesn't work out, yeah, 10 years
<crimsun> you should make the gov't pay for your doctorate.
<carthik> and yet you'll be underpaid
<crimsun> massively
<antinobody> carthik: A Ph. D in Environmental Engineering doesn't not get underpaid, believe it or not
<antinobody> At least, I'm happy with what I'll make
<carthik> when you are doing your Ph.D. I can bet you will be underpaid
<crimsun> and I can second that.
<crimsun> and Jordan can third, ...
<antinobody> That's true
<Yagisan> antinobody, remember - they will find a way to outsource you for only a few rupees an hour eventually
<carthik> (but hey, you decide when to sleep/wake-up :) )
<crimsun> (btw, did you really mean to say that you will be underpaid?)
* Yagisan speaks from bitter experience
<antinobody> Yagisan: It's hard to outsource this kind of thing.  It isn't exactly systemactic
<carthik> doesn't not -- tricky :)
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<antinobody> crimsun while I'm in school and working, yeah, I probably will.  If I'm in school and working.  Afterwards, no, not by my standards anyway
<\sh> moins
<antinobody> hello \sh
<crimsun> antinobody: you're a lucky one, then. Best of luck to you.
<Yagisan> G'day \sh
<\sh> phew...to early for me...
<antinobody> crimsun: Well, my other areas of study are in Politics and Economics.  The long-term goal is to make everyone lucky
<carthik> there was an article about how a Ph.d. never makes financial sense...
<crimsun> carthik: it's quite true IME.
<antinobody> carthik: They usually don't.  I could make the same with a Master's, roughly
<crimsun> maybe a doctoral degree in basket weaving is more profitable
<carthik> crimsun, yes - and antinobody MS programs are the best "bang for the buck" academic program out there
<crimsun> antinobody: nice. I nearly chose econ myself.
<antinobody> crimsun: Well, I'm a political economics minor.  It's quite different from standard approaches to the subject
<crimsun> a doctoral degree drastically narrows your eligibility in many sensese
<crimsun> -e
<antinobody> crimsun: It lowers your strict professional eligibility, but increases your clout as a contractor, and as a writer on whatever subject matter you work on
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: dont die of shock.  i didtn actually end up uploading anything today.
<StevenK> Yes. She got me to upload stuff instead.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: how disappointing. why have you been wasting a day?
<antinobody> crimsun: so it's something of a gamble, but if I'm talented enough at what I do
<Hobbsee> you know you like doing that for me, StevenK
<antinobody> crimsun: I can get some flexibility out of this
<antinobody> ajmitch: Asking me to fly to Australia to get her beer
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it's this weird thing called a holiday.
<antinobody> Hobbsee: I've never heard of one of those, what're they like?
<Hobbsee> antinobody: not sure myself.
<Yagisan> antinobody, just like every other working day
<antinobody> Yagisan: Sometimes they have to pay you more
<Yagisan> antinobody, no, not anymore with "workchoices" here. Actually, if I where to hire staff under that - I could legally be a right bastard and remove almost every legal protection you have.
<antinobody> I just realized that 80% of my reason for learning Spanish was so I could hear the lyrics of Mexican and Cuban musicians
<antinobody> Yagisan: I wonder if that's anything like our "right to work" laws
<antinobody> Yagisan: Oregon doesn't have one, but they're an effort to undermine unions
<antinobody> Yagisan: I'm sorry, not an effort, they specifically and effective undermine unions
<ajmitch> Yagisan: you love john howard, right? :)
<Yagisan> antinobody, probally. Our PM likes to copy all the crap he can from the USA
<Yagisan> ajmitch, politely - no
<Yagisan> but I'll try not to be two political unless asked
<Yagisan> s/two/too
<antinobody> Yagisan: That's no good, our president get's all his ideas from a talking lampost that he doesn't realize the Vice President is running a speaker through
<antinobody> Yagisan: Ha, my other major is Political Science.  I often forget there IS such a thing as too political
<Yagisan> antinobody, well - I'm having a bit of trouble connecting it to the topic at the moment. I'm sure once I work out how to do that, I can bring it up ;)
<antinobody> What was the topic at the moment again?
<ajmitch> antinobody: topic? hah
<Yagisan> antinobody, appears to be MOTU maintainers - hence I believe it is about all of us
<antinobody> Yagisan: Didn't Hobbsee set the topic?  I'm sure she'll keep us in line.
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<antinobody> let us know if we get too far offtopic
* Yagisan wishes he could eat real food
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* StevenK suddenly sits very still.
<antinobody> I must have a short memory
<antinobody> I should have known better than that
<Hobbsee> haha
<StevenK> "Let me do this, what could possibly go wrong. *BANG*"
* Yagisan takes notes from Hobbsee so he can perform his own OP ABUSE
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<RichJ> bye bye
* RichJ waves at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi RichJ
<antinobody> hey Richj
<Lathiat> anyone knwo what this would do in a shell script
<Lathiat> rules=${rules#*,}
<antinobody> Lathiat: I don't, does that help?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<StevenK> Firstly, it's a bashism
<StevenK> Lathiat: man bash, search for ${parameter#word}
<Lathiat> hrm, cheers StevenK
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, you know, it works much better when people are not expecting it
<Hobbsee> haha, true
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, I really need to set up some sort of kicking shortcut myself. Care to share any ?
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: /kick user.
<ajmitch> don't encourage her
<ajmitch> ah, and she leaves...
<shawarma> StevenK: Hey. You said my changelog looks wacky? I'm afraid I don't see it.
<Gloubiboulga> hello MOTU world
<shawarma> Gloubiboulga: Good morning!
<shawarma> Oh, and good morning to everyone else!
<Gloubiboulga> hi shawarma
<Hikaru79> Hello =)
<dholbach> good morning
<Gloubiboulga> Hi Daniel
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga - how's it going?
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, fine, you?
<dholbach> i'm ok - thanks, still a bit tired :)
<Gloubiboulga> you work too much ;)
<mkns> hi, i'm a new ubuntu user and was going to take a look at the bug fixing docs, but the link took me to a page that appears to be empty; either that, or I'm missing the obvious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/BugFixing?action=show&redirect=MOTUBugFixing
<Gloubiboulga> mkns, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs seems to be the right page
<mkns> ok, ta
<mkns> that does indeed appear to have information on it
* mkns departs to read
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping pong :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi Arbiter
<Arbiter> heya Gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> fixed kdocker :)
<Gloubiboulga> ok :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, please be carefull with such comments ;)
<Arbiter> hehehehe
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> it's "# hand-made fixes" now :)
<Gloubiboulga> sounds better
<Arbiter> ;)
<Arbiter> uhm... but
<shawarma>    /win 3
<shawarma> garh...
<Arbiter> ... nothing... :)
* Arbiter is really tired
<Arbiter> slomo, ping
<slomo> Arbiter: pong
<Arbiter> slomo, would you like to review libgimp-cil? it should be nearly-fine now
<slomo> Arbiter: give me the url and i'll look at it :)
<Arbiter> hehe
<Arbiter> wait a sec..
<Arbiter> uhm wait...
<Arbiter> i've noticed some problems reported by Gloubiboulga :)
* Arbiter fixety fix
<Arbiter> and *woops* there's a new upstream release :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, * debian/control: only one entry needed
<Arbiter> which entry?
<Arbiter> c-sharp-compiler?
<Gloubiboulga> hm
<slomo> hm?
<Gloubiboulga> I really wrote that? maybe it's debian/changelog... could you give me the url?
<Arbiter> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2745
<Arbiter> yup it's debian/changelog
<Gloubiboulga> yes
<Gloubiboulga> the "Initial release" entry is enough
<Arbiter> yep, fixed
<Arbiter> i'm going to try the new upstream release in pbuilder
<Arbiter> s/try/buil
<Arbiter> *build
* Arbiter very very tired -.-
<Arbiter> pfff.... i hate those buggy Makefiles -.-'
<Arbiter> bugs bugs bugs
<Arbiter> the 0.10 version is more buggy than the 0.9 version -.-
<slomo> Arbiter: talk with upstream
<Arbiter> slomo, sure :)
* Yagisan wonders if he should lets his downstreams know he changed his projects build system completely since the last release
<Arbiter> slomo, but after my vacation :)
<shawarma> Someone please refresh my memory: What's the difference between /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps?
<shawarma> (the first one to send me a 'diff -urwN /usr/share/icons /usr/share/pixmaps' gets larted!)
<shawarma> Oh, well..
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> diff -ruN ?  /me ducks
<ogra> shawarma, icons holds icon themes, pixmaps holds random icons
<dholbach> icons in icon themes can be looked up, have fallbacks, etc - are organized, whereas pixmaps are random 'pictures' (they don't even need to have certain sizes)
<shawarma> dholbach: So... if a package just throws a single .xpm into /usr/share/icons, it's probably not doing the right thing?
<dholbach> absolutely not
<dholbach> not sure if .xpms get picked up at all
<shawarma> dholbach: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=scummvm&version=edgy&arch=i386
<dholbach> i doubt it
<dholbach> if it's an app icon, it should probably be in   hicolor/48x48/apps   or something
<dholbach> yeah, that's plain wrong
<shawarma> thought so.
<shawarma> Ok, thanks.
<shawarma> dholbach: Hmm... so the correct fix would be to move the icon into hicolor?
<dholbach> to remove it
<dholbach> i doubt that .xpm work in a icon theme
<shawarma> Oh, it's an SVG in the new package.
<dholbach> that's better
<shawarma> so it should go in the /scalable, of course.
<dholbach> that should go to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
<dholbach> and call dh_iconcache in debian/rules somewhere
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> thanks
<shawarma> but "hicolor" is the fallback?
* dholbach hugs shawarma
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's fine
<dholbach> that's where "random icon" goes
<shawarma> Alright. Thanks!
<dholbach> i doubt that any other icon theme has a scummvm.svg
<dholbach> and if it does, it's probably meant to be
<dholbach> so that's cool
<shawarma> dholbach: dh_iconcache somewhere AFTER installing the svg, I suppose?
<dholbach> shawarma: yeah
<shawarma> dholbach: And the .desktop file should just have "Icon=scummvm" or should it have "Icon=scummvm.svg"?
<dholbach> shawarma: scummvm would be more generic and would still work
<shawarma> dholbach: Great.
<ajmitch> umm
<ajmitch> shawarma: are you touching scummvm now?
<seaLne> anyone want to run reporty thing on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2796 ?
<shawarma> ajmitch: Yes.
<shawarma> ajmitch: i have a theory that most people do merges either from the top or the bottom, so to avoid doing merges anyone else is doing, I grab those in the middle. :-)
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> I did it today
<ajmitch> that's why we ask
<shawarma> Oh, well. No biggie. I haven't spent a lot of time on it, but now I know ALL about where to put icons.
<ajmitch> shawarma: the names are on the list because that's the last person who touched it
<ajmitch> it's the only way we avoid duplication at the moment
<ajmitch> it's ok, just thought I'd let you know :)
<shawarma> ajmitch: Sure. I guess i just assumed that since it was still on the list (ie. i hadn't done it already) there'd be a good chance you wouldn't do it today either. :-)
<shawarma> er... that should read: "(ie. YOU hadn't done it already)"
<ajmitch> most of the ones on the list for me, I've just done
<shawarma> ajmitch: Ah, ok.
<ajmitch> some of the merges assigned to me, I won't do
<ajmitch> because the debian change is stupid & wrong
<shawarma> Ah... The joy of having your name next to the "pornview" package. :-D
<shawarma> It'd be cool if you could filter the stuff on merges.u.c to only show the ones that MoM merged without problems.
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<Yagisan> ajmitch, if/when I would like to be a real motu, I need to bug the community council right ?
* ogra wonders why he read buy instead of bug
<ajmitch> CC for membership, TB for upload rights
<Yagisan> ogra, oh you take bribes now ?
<Yagisan> thanks ajmitch
* Yagisan attaches post-it note to wall
<ogra> Yagisan, i'm not in the CC ... ask elmo or Kamion :)
<ajmitch> what, pay off elmo or kamion with a small child?
* ajmitch can't imagine you'll have much else to bribe them with, after those textbooks :)
<Yagisan> ajmitch, be creative. Those nigeran scams appear to actually make money. How hard can it be to make one of those ? >:)
<Yagisan> ajmitch, apt-get install nigerain-email-maker ?
<Yagisan> argh! my poor adsl connection is being hammered.
* Yagisan should throttle all those i386 users leaching from my repo
<ajmitch> litereally
<Toadstool> urg, two packages I uploaded FTBFS 'cause of temporarily missing deps... I hate that
<Toadstool> aren't the buildds supposed to handle that?
<Toadstool> and is there a way to ask for a rebuild without uploading a dummy version?
<slomo_> Toadstool: yes, ask a buildd admin to give it back
<Toadstool> ok thanks
<Yagisan> slomo_, I think you should make mplayer depended on edgys version of libavcodec
<slomo_> Yagisan: already happened with -0ubuntu4
<Yagisan> slomo_, otherswise and attempt to backport to dapper will fail even though depencencies appear to be met
<slomo_> oh you mean a versioned dependency?
<Yagisan> slomo_, thats the one. yes it needs it
<Yagisan> slomo_, I backported it for myself today and realised it needs a versioned dependency
<slomo_> so tell me which version i need at least :) i have no idea, libavcodec/ffmpeg are a nightmare regarding compatibility
<Yagisan> slomo_, whatever edgy is using right now. that's the one you need
<Yagisan> slomo_, slomo_ it's 20060329-something
<Yagisan> er. I can't type
<slomo_> it will also work with older cvs snapshots
<slomo_> but at least not with the one from dapper
<Yagisan> slomo_, I don't know how old it will work with. I think it would be good to set a versioned depends so people understand it is not a trivial backport (because someone always wants it)
<shawarma> Anyone care to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803 ?
<slomo_> siretart: could you please look at transcode for syncing from marillat? it completely doesn't build with your autotools hack and i have no idea why and why it was necessary ;)
<siretart> slomo_: noted, will come to it probably not before tomorrow, though:(
<slomo_> siretart: ok, thanks :)
<slomo_> hm, i hope someone will clean NEW soon...
<Kyral> hmm looks like I have to make a Debian VM now...
<Kyral> someone filed a crash bug on Easychem...which means I gotta verify it
<Kyral> Moh...
<Kyral> anyone wanna confirm or deny this bug for me? I would but I'm halfway out the door for a weekend vacation?
<Kyral> err ?/d
<Kyral> Debian #380210
<bddebian> Heya gang
<shawarma> Hi, bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya shawarma
<bddebian> shawarma: Storms killed my connection last night so the build didn't finish :-(
<shawarma> doh...
<shawarma> :-)
<shawarma> I might have a tiny, tiny patch more for it.
<shawarma> You know how the build takes really long?
<bddebian> Oh yeah
<shawarma> Well, the dude who packaged it felt it was a really good idea to put in: 'while sleep 1800 ; do echo tick; done ' in the build target in debian/rules
<shawarma> so.. if that loop starts over just as the build finishes, it'll be 1800 seconds before at least pbuilder figures out that it's done.
<bddebian> shawarma: I also updated standards to 3.7.2 and bumped debhelper build-dep to 5
<shawarma> I didn't notice the first couple of times i built it, since it let i run during the night.
<shawarma> "it let i" ?!?!!1!one!!
<shawarma> Must be my keyboard acting up.
<shawarma> hi hub!
<shawarma> hub: care to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803 ? it's the new rawstudio release (with all the proper GPL headers added)
<hub> yeah I saw
<hub> checking the diffs
<shawarma> hub: Nothing in the packaging has changed apart from updated version numbers and dates in changelog and copyright. Everything else is upstream changes.
<hub> debdiff diff the whole package, including sources
<shawarma> hub: Exactly.
<shawarma> hub: Just pointing it out.
<shawarma> hub: ..since you already approved the packaging and only opposed to the lack of proper GPL headers in the source code.
<Kyral> ugh headache
<Kyral> Oh if anyone needs me I'll be away for the weekend...someone ask someone in the Ubuntu Science team to verfiy Debian #380210...otherwise I'll do it when I get back (It partains to EasyChem)
<Kyral> if you need me.....hmm nevermind
* Kyral was about to say "Call my cell" and then he realized no one here has his number
<ryanakca> FunnyLookinHat: ping
<shawarma> FunnyLookinHat: Do you actually wear a funny looking hat?
<bddebian> shawarma: Damn axiom is a pig :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh, yeah.
<shawarma> bddebian: I've NEVER seen anything quite like it. It makes some of my packages I made years ago look pretty.
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Oohh, layer 3 of 23 complete..
<shawarma> bddebian: What hardware are you building it on?
<bddebian> shawarma: I'm not sure on this machine at work.  I think it's only like a 600Mhz PIII Celeron :-(
<bddebian> WHy the hell is there a tick after layer 9?
<shawarma> bddebian: Because it's been building for 1800 seconds.
<bddebian> eeks
<shawarma> Yup.
<shawarma> http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/axiom-merge.diff
<shawarma> that updated patch removes it
<bddebian> shawarma: Oh sure, make me build again :-)
<shawarma> Would a build log from my build server be good enough?
<shawarma> we can also just leave it in. The worst that can happen is that the build hogs the buildd for 1800 seconds too much.
<bddebian> shawarma: No worries, I'm just giving you a hard time :-)
* shawarma smacks bddebian around with a medium-sized limbo stick
<bddebian> heh
<ryanakca> can I edit the Makefile directly? Patching confuses me...
* ^ohoel mumbles about shawarma
* ryanakca mumbles about shawarma being so helpfull 
<azeem> ryanakca: edit Makefile.am or Makefile.in
<azeem> ryanakca: you can edit directly if you want (if it is your own package, anyway), but there are good reasons for using patch systems
<ryanakca> azeem: no Makefile.am Makefile.in in the source...  files in the source dir are:   gnome-clipboard-daemon.c  gnome-clipboard-daemon.h  main.c  Makefile  selection-data-list.c  selection-data-list.h
<shawarma> ryanakca: Keeping the package is quite a lot easier if you use a patch system.
<shawarma> ryanakca: And it's really not all that complicated.
<ryanakca> brb
<shawarma> shawarma: install dpatch, add dpatch as a build-depends of your package, and check the EXAMPLES section of 'man dpatch-edit-patch'.
<shawarma> ryanakca: That was for you.
<shawarma> shawarma: You really should stop talking to yourself!
<azeem> ryanakca: looks like a very small package, so not using a patch system might be a worthwhile tradeoff (but nevertheless, learning how to use patch systems is essential for package maintenance)
<bjp> hi everybody!
<ryanakca> lol, back
<ryanakca> azeem: so, don't use a patch system on this one, but on bigger packages, use one?
<azeem> ryanakca: it's your decision
<azeem> plus, I don't know whether there's maybe a MOTU policy on always using patch systems
<bddebian> Supposedly if they are small changes, make them in the source and send a patch to Debian
<ryanakca> bddebian: and if debian doesn't have thepackage?
<bddebian> ryanakca: Patch it :-)
<ryanakca> does *buntu-desktop have any universe in it, or is it only main?
<^ohoel> only main, restricted
<ryanakca> kk...
<ryanakca> would this go into the category gnome or x11? http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-clipboard-daemon/
<^ohoel> that's not needed anymore
<^ohoel> (btw)
<ryanakca> no?
<^ohoel> not when using gnome anyway
* ryanakca is a kubuntu user so I don't really know... I just saw a bug for it and someone asking for it in Candidates
<ryanakca> would it apply to xubuntu? it uses gtk... (i think)... and the daemon doesn't need gnome... just gtk
<^ohoel> I'm not sure really, I thought X's clipboard facility was fixed
<ryanakca> kk
<^ohoel> as for category, freebsd keeps it in x11
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> wonderfull... I just love it when an app comes with no ./configure or makefile or anything... just a pile of .cpp, .h, and .ui files
<^ohoel> time to hone your autotool skills :)
<VoX> quick question: where would i go to suggest a keyboard profile addition?
<^ohoel> VoX: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<^ohoel> probably there, then announce it on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<^ohoel> VoX: or just file a bug on xkb-data, I think
<ryanakca> ^ohoel: I thought that autotool was ./configure ?
<^ohoel> automake, autoconf
<azeem> ryanakca: ./configure is the user-visable part of autotools
<^ohoel> you'll find http://sources.redhat.com/autobook/autobook/autobook.html a great resource
<azeem> you will need to write the deveoloper part in order to autotoolize your package
<ryanakca> kk
<LaserJock> azeem: hi!
<azeem> LaserJock: hey
<azeem> a
<LaserJock> azeem: was that email about gchempaint ok? I was talking to the guy and I thought I remembered you being interested in it.
<azeem> sure
<azeem> I've been talking to Daniel since
<azeem> he's waiting for the next upstream release of gnome-chemistry-utils, which should merge some stuff, we'll upload it (and then gchempaint) to Debian then
<LaserJock> is there some reason Leidert doesn't put his packages (in general) in Debian
<azeem> he's not a DD
<LaserJock> I see quite a few nice chemistry apps in there
<LaserJock> it would be cool to get them in
<azeem> and we both suck at whipping the other to get sponsoring done
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<LaserJock> hmm, it would be nice to have a debian-chemistry (aka debichem) group maintainership thing going
<LaserJock> has he been using the debichem svn?
<azeem> not yet :-/
<azeem> I added him to the group
<azeem> he said he'd use it for the next package revision, though
<LaserJock> I kinda think if we just got down to it and started using it we could pump out some good stuff
<azeem> yes
<azeem> I've been putting most of the current stuff into it now
<LaserJock> I want to ask Kyral about EasyChem. I don't think he is much interested in maintaining it anymore
<LaserJock> we might grab it
<azeem> I'll try to find time to write up some general document on how I think it should be used for collaborative maintainership
<azeem> he was talking about it earlier today
<LaserJock> ok, I'll check the backlog
<azeem> 14:48 < Kyral> someone filed a crash bug on Easychem...which means I gotta verify it
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> well, I need to update my 2 packages in Debian (gausssum and plotdrop)
<cbx33> Hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> unfortunately plotdrop isn't exactly a chemistry app (gnuplot GTK frontend)
<LaserJock> it would be nice to have them in the same place ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, plotdrop is yours?
<azeem> LaserJock: hide
<bddebian> I was going to merge/sync with debian
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm, maybe let me do that. I was going to do a new upstream release soon
<LaserJock> might as well sync it once
<bddebian> LaserJock: OK, great
<LaserJock> I'm wondering how hard it will be to get is sponsored though.
<bddebian> LaserJock: azeem would be happy to do it for you ;-P
<LaserJock> I've only uploaded once back in Janurary (ChrisH did it)
<LaserJock> I imagine these poor DDs are tired of sponsoring so many packages
<azeem> I don't sponsor any other people regularly right now, np
<azeem> they're all DD nows :)
<azeem> eh, DDs now
<LaserJock> hah
<LaserJock> well, then I can be your non-DD slave ;-)
<LaserJock> and bddebian is my slave
<LaserJock> so we have a good chain-of-command going ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<azeem> can I be bddebian's slave for Ubuntu?
<bddebian> My slave?  I don't do anything :-(
<LaserJock> yeah right
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> maybe we can swap slaveship
<LaserJock> I can be azeem's Debian slave
<LaserJock> and he can be my Ubuntu slave
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
<azeem> actually, I thought about applying for universe upload rights at the next TB meeting
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> +1 from me
<LaserJock> noooooo
<LaserJock> then my slaveship model will not work
<LaserJock> I will *always* be your slave then ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Gads axiom sucks
<LaserJock> bah, remove it from the repo ;-)
<LaserJock> that'll fix it :-)
<bddebian> Nah, shawarma fixed it but it takes FOREVER to build :-)
<cbx33> LaserJock, gisomount is still in the NEW queue :p
<Toadstool> re
<Gloubiboulga> heya Toadstool
<LaserJock> cbx33: yeah, the i386 queue especially is backed up
<Toadstool> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi all :)
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool, Gloubiboulga
<Toadstool> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: What should I do with this prismstumbler, any idea?
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, does it work?
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: I still have a small build issue and the pst file still defaults to eth0 but it builds :-)
<bddebian> Even though I --prefix=/usr several of the files still end up in /usr/share/foo..
<Gloubiboulga> this damn hardcoded eth0...
<Gloubiboulga> I don't know what we should do with it
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: OK, maybe I'll just pass it up to the Debian maintainer, thanks
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, ok, he might be happy to have your debian/rules file ;)
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<bddebian> See you later folks, going "golfing" :-(
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> one of my English teachers used to say "life is hard and then you die" :p
<cbx33> Toadstool, harsh but true
<dholbach> have a nice weekend everybody!
<zul> c ya dholbach
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<Kyral> Oh LJ
<LaserJock> Kyral: yeah
<Kyral> there is a bug in Debian BTS on EasyChem, I'm leaving for the weekend so I don't have time ATM to setup a Debian Qemu image to verify it, if you have time could you help and try to verify it?
<Kyral> Debian #380210
<Kyral> Normally I would take care of it, but like I said, going away for the weekend with no Net (if computer at all)
<Arbiter> ahhh i'm about to go for my vacation
<Arbiter> i'll be back in 3 weeks
<Arbiter> see you guys :)
<zul> i wish i had a vacation...oh who am i kidding i would be doing ubuntu stuff
<LaserJock> Kyral: well, I was going to ask you about Easy Chem
<LaserJock> Kyral: do you still wish to maintain it in Debian?
<LaserJock> zul: exactly
<LaserJock> that's all I do
<Kyral> LaserJock: why not...I'll have to setup a Debian Qemu image but why not
<azeem> or a chroot
<Kyral> Eh Qemu images are easier to maintain if you don't have a Debian system like me
<LaserJock> Kyral: well, I was just wondering if you were tired of it or not ;-)
<Kyral> I haven't thought abotu it until now because no serious bugs had been filed
<LaserJock> sure,  I'm in the same boat
<ryanakca> where do desktop files get copied to?
<crimsun> usr/share/applications/
<ryanakca> ty
<Kyral> Oh whats the Debian Policy on Ruby programs
<ryanakca> crimsun: do I just put it into debian/ and it automagicly gets copied over or do I need to edit Makefile?
<crimsun> Kyral: http://pkg-ruby.alioth.debian.org/ruby-policy.html/index.html is the closest I see to a "Policy"; try asking lucas when he's online.
<crimsun> ryanakca: you need to copy it into debian/$package/usr/share/applications/
<Kyral> heh I have too many little Ruby apps lying around
<Kyral> including THERuSH
<ryanakca> so, in makefile, under install: "cp gnome-clipboard-daemon $(DESTDIR)/usr/share/applications"? or manually before running debuild?
<crimsun> ryanakca: no, in debian/rules
<shawarma> hmm... what's up with all the extra files here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803
<shawarma> oh, right. The REVU admins can trigger a build of the package?
<Amaranth> how do i make a daemon start as it's own user? i've got the user creation stuff from the cups package, just need to figure this last part out
<Amaranth> is it some magic start-stop-daemon does?
<shawarma> Amaranth: Yes.
<Amaranth> so just having the user is enough to make it work?
<shawarma> Amaranth: yup
<Amaranth> cool
<shawarma> Amaranth: well, you need to tell it which user, of course.
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> that's what i was asking :)
<Amaranth> i didn't think cups did anything special for that
<shawarma> Amaranth: Ah. i thought you were just looking for how to make stuff run as non-root.
<Amaranth> shawarma: I am
<Amaranth> shawarma: For my package
<shawarma> Amaranth: Well... start-stop-daemon has some options to make that happen.
<shawarma> Amaranth: you tell it which user, and it does the magic.
<shawarma> Amaranth: Cups does som e magic of its own.
<shawarma> Amaranth: it has to start as root to bind to port 631.
<shawarma> Amaranth:  and then it drops root privs.
<shawarma> Well, I'm off for dinner.
<shawarma> again, if any MOTU's get bored, can you please take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803 ?
<shawarma> Cheers!
<kmilo> Hi
!lilo:*! Happy system administrator appreciation day, to all and sundry :)
<LaserJock> hi kmilo
<LaserJock> hmm, do you think Keybuck would be around or is it weekend time for hi already?
<crimsun> if he's not online, it's likely he's otherwise-occupied
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I was just wondering if they were going to sync from Debian anymore before the Universe Freeze
<LaserJock> MOTU Science has 42 outdated packages, of which 33 are just straight syncs (no ubuntuX versions)
<LaserJock> I wonder if I should just bug ubuntu-archive about the important ones
<ogra> you are worring about that *now* ?
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> of course ;-)
<ogra> universe freeze is in 2 months
<LaserJock> now, there are a few packages that could really use some time in Ubuntu
<ogra> you have plenty of time
<LaserJock> s/now/no/
<LaserJock> but for the most part the are just Debian revision bumps
<LaserJock> *they
<LaserJock> I can't type today
<LaserJock> ogra: what else should I be doing, writing documentation and figuring out impossible specs? ;-)
<ogra> i think there is enough time for mass syncs of the most packages ... and enough time to care for the ones that need manual love ...
<ogra> nah :)
<ogra> do what you like, i was just astonished that you try to simmon keybuk on a friday evening for that :)
<ogra> *summon
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> well, if I don't get a life then neither should he :p
<ogra> haha
<ogra> i dont have a life by choice
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> oh, I don't know about that ogra
<LaserJock> big house, gf, nice car ;-)
<ogra> but no tie to do anything with either of them ;)
<crimsun> wait, what are you rambling about? All three of you (LJ, ogra, keybuk) have S.O.s.
<ogra> *no time too
<crimsun> the only person who has an excuse to have no life is me, since I have no attachments ;-)
<Amaranth> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${python:Depends}
<Amaranth> grr
<crimsun> Amaranth: do you build-dep python?
<crimsun> (or python2.4)
<Amaranth> python-all-dev isn't enough? (it pulls all that in)
<ogra> Amaranth, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<ogra> some things changed recently
<Amaranth> ogra: that's what i'm going through
<Amaranth> i keep getting "/bin/sh: [[: not found" when my debian/rules is called too
<Amaranth> also getting crazy crap like E: willowng source: build-depends-indep-should-be-build-depends cdbs
<ogra> yeah, you are using bash syntax
<crimsun> right, [[ is a bashism
<ogra> we dont use bash anymore :)
<Amaranth> No I'm not?
<crimsun> (he means something, e.g., Makefile, is using \[\[, which is a bashism)
<Amaranth> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IOUUJC50.html
<Amaranth> no Makefiles , distutils
<ogra> http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/2001/04/shell.html
<ogra> might help
<Amaranth> the only shell script in my code is what i just linked
<Amaranth> every time debian/rules gets called during the build i get that error
<ogra> hmm
<Amaranth> so it's cdbs or pycentral using the bashism
<ogra> hmm
<LaserJock> yucky
<Toadstool> there's a bashism in python-distutils.mk iirc
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> fuck?
<Toadstool> i already reported it to the guy who takes care of it
<crimsun> yes, line 51
<Toadstool> yep
<crimsun> cdbs_selected_pycompat := $(shell if [[ -e debian/pycompat ] ] ; then cat debian/pycompat; fi)
<Toadstool> that's it
<ogra> argh
<ogra> thats evil
<crimsun> I <3 bashisms that cause ftbfs
<Amaranth> so, uh, is that causing my problem or is it that python-all-dev doesn't pull in enough stuff to make ${python:Depends} exist?
<ogra> Toadstool, did you tell doko ? or someone else ?
<Toadstool> yep
<LaserJock> did Debian go to dash too?
<ogra> nope
<crimsun> LaserJock: not yet afaik
<ogra> but all DDs i talked to would love to ...
<LaserJock> so all the bashims are stuff Ubuntu has to fix?
<LaserJock> or at least forward upstream and hope :-)
<ogra> nope, debian had an audit for bashisms before sarge ...
<crimsun> LaserJock: since we're using dash and Debian isn't, well, that's implicit unfortunately.
<ogra> what we are looking at are all new bashisms introduced since then
<crimsun> I've already filed bugs for bashisms fixed in Edgy
<Amaranth> so what do i do? :)
<Toadstool> they're planning to switch to dash too in debian
<ogra> send doko some beer to fix it ? or send him a patch and no beer
<Amaranth> i dunno shell scripts
<Amaranth> i suppose i could just drop cdbs
<Toadstool> this is a one-line patch :)
<Toadstool> [[ ... ] ]  -> [ ... ] 
<crimsun> the bashism could be fixed in a Ubuntu bzr branch of cdbs
<crimsun> (then pushed back to Debian)
<Amaranth> i'm impatient so i'll do more work :P
<Toadstool> anyway it should be fixed in the next Debian cdbs release, I already talked about it with Marc "duck" Dequnes, he takes care of the new python-distutils.mk
<crimsun> excellent.
<Toadstool> grah!
<Toadstool> I should really stop using ^W when trying to erase a word in xchat :p
<Toadstool> crimsun: there's a bug report too, bug 53563
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53563 in cdbs "[Edgy]  Bashism in python-distutils.mk" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53563
<LaserJock> low priority?
<LaserJock> i guess it doesn't affect anybody but those silly cdbs users ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<Amaranth> cdbs and distutils == everyone can make a package :)
<Toadstool> :)
<Amaranth> well, until this python policy change anyway
<Amaranth> used to be the hard part was figuring out the depends
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Toadstool> hey Sp4rKy
<ogra> Amaranth,
<ogra>  cdbs (0.4.44ubuntu2) edgy; urgency=low
<ogra>  .
<ogra>    * fix bashism in python-distutils.mk.in to fix ftbfs for python packages,
<ogra>      closes (Malone 53563)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53563 in cdbs "[Edgy]  Bashism in python-distutils.mk" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53563
<ogra> wait until it built
<Toadstool> cool :)
<Sp4rKy> hey Toadstool
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Amaranth> ogra: cool
* Toadstool hugs ogra
<Sp4rKy> i'm packaging audacious and e_utils (for custom repository)
<ogra> Amaranth, thast why you have a mentor ;)
<Sp4rKy> i'm lucky
<Sp4rKy> i've two metors :)
<Sp4rKy> mentors*
<ogra> really ? whats your SoC project ?
<Toadstool> ogra: Sp4rKy didn't know you meant *SoC* mentor ;)
<ogra> heh
<Sp4rKy> :/
<Sp4rKy> sorry :p
<ogra> no need to feel sorry :)
<LaserJock> MOTU Mentors > SoC mentors ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<Toadstool> heh
<Sp4rKy> go to sleep
<Sp4rKy> good night guys :)
<LaserJock> wow, Debian has 346 orphaned packages (25 in the last week)
<LaserJock> that's tough to keep up with
<LaserJock> does the QA team have to take care of all of those until they are adopted?
<azeem> they remove the more useless/broken ones after a while
<LaserJock> if only I had more time :/
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-29
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please approve the two Outstanding syncs on http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/syncs/?
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: confirmed openntpd
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: and gnumail looks fine too, confirmed
<Fujitsu> Thanks!
<Toadstool> np :)
<crimsun> In case there are lurkers in here, the merging session in #ubuntu-motu-school will begin very shortly.
<Toadstool> ouch totally forgot about it
<carthik_home> crimsun is starting the tutorial on merging/syncing at #ubuntu-motu-school if any hopefuls are interested.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<carthik_home> hi bddebian
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<slomo_> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello carthik_home, Fujitsu, slomo_ :-)
<bddebian> slomo_: I need the list of multimedia packages I can touch again?
<slomo_> avidemux
<bddebian> OK
<slomo_> gtranscode
<slomo_> transcode if you want to fight with broken configure :)
<bddebian> Heh
<slomo_> lame
<slomo_> qdvdauthor
<bddebian> I know I'm lame, sorry :'-(
<slomo_> i meant the package 'lame' :P
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<bddebian> slomo_: Oh :-)
<slomo_> you're not lame... look at my galago-sharp uploads and you know what lame is :P
<bddebian> Bah
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> grah, I wrote "point of vue" instead of "point of view"... :p
<Toadstool> time to go to bed
<Toadstool> cya
<bddebian> Gnight ToadZzZztool
<bddebian> shawarma: Alive?
<slomo_> gn8 everybody
<bddebian> Later slomo_
<kmilo> bye
<bmonty> ajmitch: ping
<ajmitch> pong
<ajmitch> sortof
<bmonty> ajmitch: I found a decent solution for the group issue I was telling you about if you are interested
<ajmitch> definitely
<bmonty> I put the groups in to LDAP (admin, video, audio, cdrom, plugdev, etc)
<bmonty> that works fine
<bmonty> the only issue is that the network isn't up when udev assigns permissions to the devices it creates
<bmonty> I had to edit the permissions config so that the groups are specified by number instead of name
<bmonty> once you do that things work as expected
<bmonty> I basically recreated the same groups that are in the default group file that ships with ubuntu
<bmonty> so if it was group X in /etc/group it is the same gid in ldap
<bddebian> Anyone else having problems with ftp.debian.org?
<zul> nope...maybe it got compromised
<bmonty> anyone running exim had problems with /dev/random running out of bytes?
<zul> grrr....must smack someone
* bddebian runs
<ryanakca> FunnyLookinHat: ping
<zul> hmmm....i ran out of disk space
<ryanakca> zul: fun
<ryanakca> to who do I send dapper 3.5.4 errors?
<zul> 3.5.4 what?
<ryanakca> kde
<zul> you might want to talk to people in #kubuntu-devel otherwise open a bug in launchapd
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<bddebian> Anyone see any reason for having a seperate source package for attal themes?
<bddebian> If not, what would I do about adding a second binary to the attal package and removing the attal-themes-source source package?
<lfittl> bddebian: they are distributed seperately by upstream, why do you want to have one source package?
<bddebian> lfittl: Not anymore afaict.  Though, they are seperate branches in CVS, the build system expects themes.pro to be there now
<lfittl> on which version are you working?
<bddebian>  0.10.1
<lfittl> and which launchpad bug was that again? (sry for asking all that, but as I prepared the first updated packages, I am just interested in it ;))
<bddebian> lfittl: Oh, cool, hang on
<bddebian> lfittl: Bug #2596
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2596 in attal "Attal in Ubuntu is almost not playable, 4 new attal versions (0.9.3, 0.9.4, 0.10, 0.10.1) released, please update" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2596
<bddebian> Old one :-)
<lfittl> I know, originally I wanted to update them for dapper, but I didn't found time before UVF to get them uploaded
<lfittl> I still have them here (the link in the bug report is not working anymore..), and they built successfully for me (although that was 0.10)
<bddebian> Well I had 0.10 building for Dapper but wouldn't build in Edgy so I have been playing with the latest CVS stuff
<lfittl> ah, I see
<lfittl> didn't check again for edgy
<bddebian> Actually I think I used your packaging originally :-)
<lfittl> :)
<bddebian> So, please have at it .. ;-)
<lfittl> do you know if the debian maintainer is still working on it?
<lfittl> I have no problems with you updating these packages, I just wonder if it is good to diverge from debian with the source packages
<bddebian> I e-mailed him a month or more ago showing him your work plus a couple of little tweaks I made for 0.10 and have never heard anything back.
<bddebian> Yeah, I hate diverging too but this thing is waay old and still fairly actively maintained upstream
<bddebian> lfittl: Do you do a lot of game packages?
<lfittl> bddebian: some, I am actually interested in game development, and as soon as i am a MOTU I plan to help the MOTU Games team out ;)
<bddebian> Ah cool.  You don't happen to know what happened to persia/Emmet do you?
<lfittl> bddebian: the only game package I maintain atm. is anagramarama
<lfittl> no idea, sry
<bddebian> NP
<lfittl> bddebian: do you have any interest in taking the package over in debian? (might be the best solution)
<bddebian> Hmm, not much but I could probably get a sponsered upload
<lfittl> as I am trying to get involved into debian at the moment, I would be interested in adopting it
<lfittl> bddebian: would it be a problem for you if I would take your package (not now, maybe sometime next week, so you could upload it to ubuntu before that), mention your work in the changelog and continue maintaining it in debian?
<bddebian> lfittl: Well I don't exactly have one yet because of the new build system :-(
<bddebian> slomo_: You awake?
<bddebian> Frick I hate weekends
<bddebian> shawarma: How about you?
<lfittl> bddebian: hmm, what problems are there, except from the Makefile requiring the themes?
<bddebian> Well that's where I stopped.
<lfittl> and upstream has the makefile that needs the themes in the binary branch, and the themes in another cvs branch?
<bddebian> Aye, afaict
<bddebian> But I'm kind of dense :-)
<lfittl> strange, did they mention that in the changelog?
<zul> ls
<lfittl> bddebian: as its 4:24 in the morning here, i need to get some sleep, i would suggest that we talk about this sometime next week, I will ping you then, and we will see, k? :)
<bddebian> lfittl: Sort of.  There really is no changelog
<bddebian> lfittl: No problem, thanks
<lfittl> gn8 everybody :)
<bddebian> Gnight
<ryanakca> how do you get a list of currently installed packages?
<Amaranth> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${python:Depends}
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> do i need to build dep on python-all to get that? i thought python-all-dev would be ok
<Amaranth> oh crap dh_python isn't getting called
<Amaranth> wtf
<crimsun> ryanakca: dpkg -l
<Amaranth> oh i have debhelper after distutils
<ryanakca> crimsun: just the packages... so that if edgy install messes up, I can revert to current system by going "sudo aptitude install `cat installedpackageslist`"
<crimsun> there are a few ways
<crimsun> you can use dpkg -l |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $2 }'
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> now it only calls dh_python for willowng-config
<Amaranth> anyone have an example of a python app using cdbs that is split into two packages?
<crimsun> src:quodlibet
<ryanakca> crimsun: ty, I'm off to bed :)
<crimsun> ryanakca: cya
<crimsun> Amaranth: note that you have to call dh_python(1) per-binary
<crimsun> quodlibet's debian/rules, for instance, does this in binary-install/foo:: overrides
<Amaranth> oh quodlibet handles the python policy stuff on it's own
<Amaranth> yeah
<bddebian> Ack, I wish I knew C++ better
<Amaranth> start-stop-daemon: user `willowng' not found
<Amaranth> HULK SMASH
<bddebian> hehe
<Amaranth> oh bleh, missing a file in my debian/ dir
<Amaranth> W: willowng: maintainer-script-needs-depends-on-adduser postinst <--whoops
<Amaranth> damnit
<Amaranth> i give up, will unfuck this POS tomorrow
<ajmitch> hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> hi
<ajmitch> get any fedex notification yet?
<Amaranth> no?
<ajmitch> I got one, so yours can't be far off
<Amaranth> :/
<ajmitch> or they may not send an email & the cheque just shows up
<ajmitch> which has often been the case, apparantly
<Amaranth> yeah
<zul> heh get a real job :)
<ajmitch> :P
<Amaranth> well hey maybe i'll have a check when i get home
<Amaranth> haven't been there in a week
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> apart from the broken packaging, how's your project going? :)
<Amaranth> not bad
<Amaranth> waiting on ogra to give me the magic code to make the proxy mandatory (which i think is waiting on having a working package)
<Amaranth> after that all i really need to have a usable setup for a desktop or ltsp system (i think) is support for changing the error pages
<ajmitch> great
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> then i just need a web frontend...
<ajmitch> how's that going with pam & sudo?
<Amaranth> haven't started
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> bmonty reminded me that I need to fix up the ldap migration scripts
<bddebian> Holy crap, axiom does actually build...
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<tritium> Good night, bddebian
<bddebian> Gnight tritium
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee
* Yagisan-aWay is Away, Reason: ( "Real life :(" ) | Since: ( Saturday, July 29, 2006. 13:32:46 ) Xlack v2.1
<ajmitch> bad yagisan
<ajmitch> turn off your away scripts now
<Mithrandir> hi Hobbsee, ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi Mithrandir
* Hobbsee attacks Mithrandir with a raw trout for breaking dhcp.
<Mithrandir> huh?  I've broken dhcp?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: someone did, and you're a good target.  :P
<Mithrandir> haha, but I've only uploaded casper lately.  So unless it's on the live cd, I'm innocent. :-)
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: are you ever innocent?  :P
* Mithrandir bats his eyelashes at Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee knows you've done something.  *narrows eyes*
<Mithrandir> what do I look like?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: very scary.
<Mithrandir> haha
<StevenK> Mithrandir: You are incapable of looking innocent.
<Mithrandir> StevenK: that's not too important as long as I'm able to _be_ innocent
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ah yes, but are you incapable of that too?
<StevenK> Depends who you ask, I suspect.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: of course! :-)
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hmmm...well....
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i'd have to ask simira or someone that, seeing as i dont really know you well enough to make such a call.
<Mithrandir> yeah, I guess
<Mithrandir> and I should probably jump offline since I'm on dialup. :-/
<ajmitch> hi Mithrandir
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: :(  why dialup?
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch 
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: am at Karianne's place in Molde.  Her parents were supposed to have DSL a few weeks ago, but there was a strike and then there's a backlog
<ajmitch> unfortunate
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ahhh...oh dear.  you two are married yet, or is that soon?
<Mithrandir> ceremony starts in 172 hours. :-)
<Mithrandir> (as in, next Saturday at 1030 UTC)
<ajmitch> soon enough :)
<ajmitch> since we can't be there, congratulatoins in advance
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: nice :)
<Mithrandir> I'm going to post lots'a photos all over the intarweb, at leasst.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: yay :)
<Mithrandir> s/leasst/least/
<jsgotangco> Mithrandir: congrats!
<Mithrandir> jsgotangco: thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: looks like a very nice place to get married :()
<Hobbsee> s/(//
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: yeah, it's beautiful up here.
<Mithrandir> just hoping for nice weather.. it's not the most stable weather here, usually.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: think we can have a dev conference up there sometim?  that'd be cool.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ahh...
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: I wouldn't complain. :-)
<TheMuso> Mithrandir: Congratulations
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hehe.  poke the appropriate people? :P
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: getting here is a bit of work and .no isn't the cheapest of places so people are going to complain.  It'd be fun, though.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ah okay...
<imbrandon_> Mithrandir congrats man ;)
* imbrandon_ is late on the convo ...
<Mithrandir> thanks, thanks.  Now I'll go offline, for real.
<Mithrandir> see you guys around.
<imbrandon_> c ya
<Hobbsee> bye Mithrandir
<ajmitch> bye Mithrandir
* Hobbsee thumps StevenK 
<Hobbsee> StevenK: i think you did screw my wrist up.  thanks.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> What did you two get up to?
<TheMuso> :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: he was tickling me!
<TheMuso> Well maybe you had it coming. :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: and trying to stop me tickling him back.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: which was fine till he grabbed my wrist :(
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: heh
* Yagisan-aWay is back ( Away 1 hour 37 mins 31 secs )
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan-aWay
<Hobbsee> Yagisan-aWay: want to kill that away message, before it drives us nuts?
<Yagisan-aWay> Hobbsee, soory. just broke my system
<Hobbsee> heh
<TheMuso> Obviously :p
<Yagisan> sorry Hobbsee, was testing the new irc client before being called off for a kid emergency
<Yagisan> it was spamming the channel ?
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: no problem.   not that bad.
<Yagisan> crap. sorry about that
<ajmitch> Yagisan: yes, all of them :)
<Yagisan> oh god
<ajmitch> in colour, too
* Yagisan should hide
<Yagisan> I should have used gaim
<ajmitch> you must be desperate
<Yagisan> :( I don't know why it did that. xchat doesn't have announce away messages set
<Enverex> If I want to request packages, is there any easy place to do it?
<Yagisan> ok. all xchat plugins removed until I find the troublemaker.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, feel free to kick me if the client spams the channel agin. It won't hurt my feelings - but will make other clents seem very attractive
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: hehe, seems okay
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: it's probably called autorejoin or something
<Hobbsee> Enverex: there
<Hobbsee> Enverex: there's a link - motu universe candidates or something on the wiki?  search for that, and it should come up
<Enverex> Yeah, I'm editing that page now. I wasn't sure if it was the right one or not
<Enverex> I have to be honest though, it's a horrible thing to use. A section on Launchpad would be much easier and neater too
<ajmitch> sure, that's been discussed
<Enverex> I even thought I remember seeing requests on Launchpad..
<Enverex> Although they may have been mixed in with bug reports
<Enverex> ergo they'll just get lost
<ajmitch> you probably have, as bug reports
<Enverex> hmm, ajmitch , you said it's been discussed? Is it feasable? Because at the moment people can't comment on anything, ask questions, flag it easily and it's almost a nightmare trying to add or edit anything on such a big wiki page...
<Enverex> Hell, I'll even transfer everything off that page to the LP section if I have to
<ajmitch> currently the only ways it can be done on launchpad is via support requests or bug reports
<ajmitch> neither of which really suit it
<Enverex> Ah, so Launchpad doesn't have the ability to have more sections added... damn
<Enverex> So you recommend the wiki page for now ajmitch ?
<ajmitch> sadly, yes
<Enverex> *nods* ok, I'll keep editing that
<Enverex> Copying the box out into Bluefish and editing it in there makes it more bearable, as you can't even seach inside the textbox in a webbrowser, heh
<Enverex> Grrr, I can't decide between Ubuntu or Gentoo. Gentoo has the options on what to compile a program with where as with binary packages you get what you've given but you also don't have to compile anything... but on the other hand Gentoo's portage has more programs in it... but then most the people that use Gentoo on IRC seem to be ***holes who insist you fix every program yourself..
<Gloubiboulga> Enverex, I'll decide for you: use Ubuntu
<Gloubiboulga> ;)
<slomo_> Enverex: what packages are missing in ubuntu? ;)
<azeem> Enverex: how many programs are there in gentoo's portage?
<Enverex> ~28500
<azeem> impressive
<slomo_> and which ones from these do you miss? ;)
<Enverex> A few of the blah2iso things, E-UAE, UADE, some other emulators, Amarok won't play FLAC files (I assume it was compiled without support for them) and other programs I can't remember off the top of my head
<Enverex> I guess I just miss all the options Gentoo gave me
<BazziR> Enverex: you can enable flac support in amarok
<BazziR> and you can compile the other things from syrce in ubuntu, too, what's holding you back? :)
<BazziR> while you're at it, create debian packages for the missing things and upload them to MOTU ;)
<slomo_> and you could package the ;)
<Enverex> It makes me feel like my system is becomming dirty if I compile from source (not everything has a make uninstall so it makes me think I'll end up with hundreds and eventually thousands of orphaned files)
<Enverex> BazziR, Tried that, drove me to the edge of insanity
<BazziR> Enverex: well, vmware is great to play around with things from source
<Enverex> erm, how's that?
<BazziR> you can build a (simple!) *.deb there and install just the binary on your main system
<BazziR> and just revert to a working state once something is fubared
<Enverex> I don't follow, what does that have to do with VMWare?
<BazziR> the snapshot mechanism is extremely convenient for such things imo
<BazziR> I know there are all sorts of different solutions available
<Enverex> When I try and play FLAC files in Amarok it just says "There is no audio channel!"
<Enverex> BazziR, I still don't follow what you're suggesting
<BazziR> hmmm
<BazziR> I don't know how I can put it the right way
<BazziR> but I use vmware for keeping the house clean
<Enverex> I don't understand how that is possible or would work
<slomo_> why don't you just use a chroot?
<Enverex> To do what exactly?
<BazziR> test new things in the vmware, share them between windows and linux, etc
<Enverex> What does Windows have to do with anything?
<Enverex> lol, this is becoming random tangent time
<BazziR> I am one of those poor souls still using windows
<Enverex> My only issue was that if I compile from source it's not easy to remove the thing again if I ever want to
<Enverex> Doing that in a chroot or VM is just going to make it a massive hassle to ever actually use
<slomo_> Enverex: you talked about blatoiso packages... what about packaging them? should be really easy and i'll review them for you ;)
<Enverex> slomo_, Kinda lost the drive to package anything tbh, trying to package those things before really got to me so I'm not up for doing anymore
<slomo_> *shrug*
<Enverex> After spending 2 days trying to do stuff and achiving so little you kinda lose the drive to do it. I changed to Ubuntu because I was sick of spending hours or days trying to get something to emerge if it kept failing, doing this feels no different. All work and no play.
<StevenK> Hrm. How do I diff two diff files?
<azeem> interdiff
<slomo_> StevenK: interdiff
<StevenK> Ah, thanks.
<Enverex> hmm, maybe I'll go halves. Gentoo on the desktop (Athlon64 X2 so compiling isn't too bad) and Ubuntu on the laptop...
<StevenK> Ubugtu: bug 54423
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54423 in initramfs-tools "[edgy]  update-initramfs fails without a useful error message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54423
<StevenK> It seems that mkinitramfs re-execs itself.
<StevenK> No, I'm on crack.
<StevenK> update-initramfs execs mkinitramfs which is failing with no output.
<Lathiat> wow gaim2 has *really* improved
<Lathiat> its lost the 3 startup windows of doom and the message sent/recv sound does send me flying through the roof clutching my ears everytime i hear it
<StevenK> That's an improvement?
<imbrandon> hrm who is iwj ?
<StevenK> Ian Jackson
<imbrandon> iwj on irc too ?
<StevenK> iwj or Diziet
<imbrandon> hrm ok, /me looks for him in -devel
<imbrandon> must not be on atm *thinks*
<imbrandon> StevenK: you running edgy atm ?
<imbrandon> StevenK: would it not accomplish the same task to make u-d-s dep firefox-themes-ubuntu and not firefox its self ( so the {k,x}ubuntu guys dont get stuck with a orange human theme ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: No, I don't run Edgy.
<StevenK> imbrandon: Can you expand u-d-s?
<imbrandon> or am i thinking about that wrong, seem iwj added firefox-themes-ubuntu to ff this last edgy update
<imbrandon> ubuntu-default-settings
<StevenK> Ah.
<StevenK> I'm not sure, you'd need to ask iwj?
<imbrandon> and it makes {k,u,edu}ubuntu have the human theme
<imbrandon> when they install ff
<imbrandon> heh ok thats what i was thinking
<imbrandon> err k/x/edu but you get thte idea
<StevenK> Surely {k,x,ed} ?
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<imbrandon> yea /me is tired heh
<imbrandon> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey imbrandon
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee and ogra
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser, ogra
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Hobbsee> oh yay, X didnt break.
* Hobbsee looks to see what else broke.
<TheMuso> heh
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for internode to sync their mirror so he can have some fun
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ping, oh godly ones? is it an ok thing for a package no not find the gpg key when downloading source?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpg: Signature made Thu 02 Mar 2006 17:20:16 CST using DSA key ID A7D91602
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: specify the key with -kyourkeyid
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: ohhh...yeah, that, yeah.
<StevenK> Kamping_Kaiser: Depends. What does apt-key list say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> StevenK, gpg: can't access `/etc/apt/trustdb.gpg': Permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably it
<TheMuso> run with sudo
<StevenK> Yes, sudo is it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://pastebin.ca/104994
<slomo_> can someone confirm that gpg --search-keys "" crashes?
<slomo_> and gpg --search-keys "o" works
<Kamping_Kaiser> crash
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo_, http://pastebin.ca/104996
<slomo_> ok
<cbx33> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<slomo_> Kamping_Kaiser: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/54434  <--- please set to confirmed :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54434 in gnupg "crashes when searching for a key which contains a unicode character" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<cbx33> opinions wanted on http://progbox.co.uk/attempt5.mp3
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo_, ok :)
<danimo> StevenK: around?
<danimo> hi btw :)
<StevenK> Ish
<danimo> StevenK: hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo_, confirmed
<slomo_> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<danimo> StevenK: Hobbsee said you would know wether the vpn modules for (k)networkmanager in edgy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<StevenK> Ahh. That's a good point. I haven't thought about them yet.
<danimo> StevenK: that would be brilliant, since they are not working properly in dapper
<StevenK> They don't exist in dapper.
<StevenK> Well, dapper proper anyway.
<danimo> StevenK: yes, and those I got didn't work with the dapper packages
<Hobbsee> StevenK: which ones? i doubt you could backport 0.6 of n-m to dapper.
<StevenK> network-manager | 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 |        dapper | source, amd64, i386
<StevenK> Hrrrm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm, *clicks on 'help'* *slaps button* *opens LP*
<Hobbsee> StevenK: ah okay, i thought dapper still had 0.5
<danimo> Hobbsee: that would be shocking
<Hobbsee> danimo: well....there are lots of bug reports on 0.6
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes I know, but it's not too bad
* Hobbsee counts.  ndiswrapper, possible wpa, madwifi....
<danimo> Hobbsee: WPA works just fine
<Hobbsee> StevenK: oh yeah, your card is likely a dlink - ie completely screwed with current ndiswrapper too.
<Hobbsee> danimo: on edgy?
<danimo> Hobbsee: dapper
<danimo> Hobbsee: you just have to push the wpa passwort through wpa_passphrase along with the essid and use the resulting string
<Hobbsee> danimo: that's why :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: a bit clumsy I admint :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahhh...so if you put the entire string in there...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<StevenK> Hobbsee: My card is labelled D-link, so theres no likely about it.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, then it works. I don't know if that is fixed in more recent versions of knetworkmanager, but I remember complaining to the author of knetworkmanager at suse, and he said he would have a look after 10.1 is out.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: latest 650 has a ralink driver.  grumble.
<danimo> Hobbsee: (he was in release-stress)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah right....
<Hobbsee> danimo: when is knetworkmanager's release?
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think suse just packages it from svn
<danimo> Hobbsee: so should we
<danimo> Hobbsee: or harrass the guys to do official releases
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, that'd be a plan.  volunteering for the svn grabbing and packaging?
<imbrandon> hehe
<danimo> Hobbsee: d'oh :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: does that make any sense w/o being on edy?
<danimo> edgy even
* danimo considers to upgrade his computer at uni to edgy
<Hobbsee> danimo: sure.  pbuilder.
<imbrandon> danimo: yea i build dapper and edgy packages on sid sometimes ( pbuilder )
<imbrandon> or a chroot ;)
<danimo> Hobbsee: I can't to that on my laptop at home, insufficient disk space
<danimo> Hobbsee: but I really consider upgrading my computer at uni
<imbrandon> i even setup a dapper chroot on suse one time just to see if i could heh
<danimo> imbrandon: me too, it works
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh.
<danimo> imbrandon: was a bit of a pain though
<imbrandon> danimo: yea had to alien the debootstrap , other than that it was ok
<danimo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<danimo> /dev/sda5              38G   37G  718M  99% /
<imbrandon> ouch
<danimo> Hobbsee: just to proof I am not lying :)
<ajmitch> running a bit low there
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, alien comes handy there
<danimo> imbrandon: turns out that checking out kde 4 svn hogs disk space
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> danimo: *ouch*
<imbrandon> ye i did that on osx ( trying to build kde4 like kde3 on osx non X11 )
<imbrandon> kinda ate my hdd up
<danimo> Hobbsee: I gad to kick some stuff just to get kopete compiling
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, building apps with debug symbols makes huge objects resulting in huge libs and huge binaries
<StevenK> danimo: Yes and no.
<imbrandon> i got plenty on this box though
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, yeah, i guess
<danimo> StevenK: yes and yes :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: plus I kinda feel attached to my music collection :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh...right...that's what cds are for
<danimo> Hobbsee: cd's are so 80s
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: noooo
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Thats what convenience is.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: if i burned all my music to cd it would be 100+ cd's
<imbrandon> if not more
<danimo> imbrandon: right
<TheMuso> I used to think the same thing, but now I love all my music being searchable and playable whenever I want it to be. :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: today, the solution is called NAS :)
* StevenK has his music collection backed up onto two DVDs.
<danimo> imbrandon: right? :)
<imbrandon> yup yup
<TheMuso> StevenK: That must be really compressed.
<imbrandon> nfs is great
<TheMuso> Unless you don't have much music in the first place.
<danimo> StevenK: or really few :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: well...that too
* Hobbsee doesnt have a DVD burner
<StevenK> 10Gb, 150 albums
<imbrandon> StevenK: not much music ?
<danimo> plus you can only have one dvd available at one time
<imbrandon> i have about 180gb or so
<danimo> amarok doesn't really like that
<imbrandon> between me and my wifes collection
<StevenK> Oh including my wifes collection, it's 16Gb, but that doesn't compare.
<imbrandon> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<imbrandon> /dev/sda2              54G  2.8G   51G   6% /
<imbrandon> /dev/sda4              47G  4.4G   43G  10% /home
<imbrandon> /dev/sda3              47G   33M   47G   1% /media/extra
<imbrandon> /dev/hda1              38G   23G   16G  60% /media/windows
<imbrandon> heh still plenty of room
<danimo> true, true
<Hobbsee> oh you horrid people with big hard drives :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: thats just voyager , the box with intrepid VM on it has 4 x 400gb sata's
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: big?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that's excessive
<imbrandon> but my poor little lappy only has 20gb ;(
<zul> imbrandon: you name your computers after star trekships?
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, as a laptop user it's not like you had a lot of disk space
<imbrandon> zul: yea
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, yeah.
<ajmitch> danimo: my poor laptop only has a 100GB drive
* danimo has 60 in total
<zul> imbrandon: hmm...ok
<danimo> ajmitch: you're out! :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: not really it has 6 vm 's running on it plus a full apt-mirror and my nfs music shares
* ajmitch has a spare 40GB 2.5" drive that should go into a usb2 enclosure
<danimo> same here
<danimo> but I will prolly attach it to my router
<danimo> so I can share it would my flatmate
<danimo> and so I can turn the router in a small webserver :)
<imbrandon> heh i need to grab atleaste a 60gb for the lappy sometime semi soon
<imbrandon> ohh + dvd ripps ajmitch forgot those
<danimo> those I have on dvd
<imbrandon> still i use about 2/3rd of it
* ajmitch tends not to have much of those
<zul> wohoo...thank god for torrnets
<imbrandon> danimo: i do too but i always have a few "in transit" on the hdd
<danimo> imbrandon: well, I only have a small DSL line, so no "transit" here :)
<imbrandon> ;)
* danimo is glad he got internet at all
<danimo> since his area is on fiber, hence nobody's offering DSL here
<imbrandon> i would die without my internet
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> all fiber and no internet, irony of life
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> danimo: where is here ?
<TheMuso> Isn't fibre a good thing?
<danimo> imbrandon: in a small town near bonn, germany
<imbrandon> TheMuso: only if someone offers ip service on it
<TheMuso> Right.
<danimo> imbrandon: we ultimately got connected via 5.4Ghz radio
<imbrandon> fiber in the usa is kinda scarse except in the north east
<imbrandon> a few cities there have it
<imbrandon> as far as IP fiber to the customer
<danimo> imbrandon: well, all of east german is fibered, since they wanted to offer the most modern technology
<danimo> imbrandon: then DSL came, and east germany again had a disadvantage
<imbrandon> yea but fiber > dsl afaik as long as someone provides service
<danimo> imbrandon: although my town is in the west, they used it to test drive the technology they were going to use there here
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, that's the problem. fiber hardware is too expensive
<imbrandon> yea
<danimo> imbrandon: plus the problem is that it's not fiber to the home
<danimo> imbrandon: the fiber ends at every street corner
<imbrandon> ahh yea we have fiber just about everywhere in the US just not to the home ( only in the north east like i said )
<danimo> imbrandon: so you need DSLAMs everywhere to split phone from DSL service
<danimo> imbrandon: that's what it makes it expensive
<imbrandon> yup "the last mile"
<danimo> imbrandon: well, "the last mile" is relative here
<imbrandon> yea , its just a figure of speach here too but thats what the companies call it
<danimo> right
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to sleep for a bit, Hobbsee if you try to log into intrepid in ~6 hours it will be pointing back to voyager and your password will be reset to what i normaly set it too
<danimo> bye imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay, cool.
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to change that at first opportunity.
* danimo feels deeply demotivated 
* Hobbsee pokes danimo with a long pointy stick.
<imbrandon> @lart 22 Hobbsee
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> doh not in here
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i believe Tonio_ is looking at knetworkmanager too.
<ajmitch> poor imbrandon, it doesn't work here
<danimo> Hobbsee: hey, stop that!! :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, he's our NM overlord
<Hobbsee> danimo: stop what?  :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: poking, you almost got me by my face
<imbrandon> you could put an eye out with that ...... /nick imbrandon_ZzZ
<danimo> Hobbsee: controlling a long, pointy stick when you are on the other side of the world is a tad bit dangerous :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh...
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> doh
* TheMuso decides not to mention the countless times that physical activity in here has almost taken his head off.
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe.  i'm very skilled.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I hope so :)
<imbrandon_zZz> lol @ TheMuso
* danimo considers watching another dr. who episode
<imbrandon_zZz> grr i still have ~13 hrs till 2006 dro is done "in transit"
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon_zZz> s/dro/dr\ who
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<danimo> imbrandon_zZz: hehe
<imbrandon_zZz> heya bddebian , gnight bddebian
* imbrandon_zZz is gone for real l8tr
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee, gnight imbrandon_zZz
* ajmitch decides to go off & sleep
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch
<zul> i love uploading a 150 MB file
<bddebian> Gnight ajmitch
<zul> ajmitch: go to bed your procastinator
<slomo_> zul: 150 mb? what's this? ;)
<zul> xen-source-2.6.16
<danimo> is xen integrated in edgy now?
<zul> in universe
<zul> it has its own kernel
<imbrandon_zZz> zul: you should put a howto up for us lowlings to play with ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> [08:01]  <imbrandon_zZz> zul: you should put a howto up for us lowlings to play with ;)
<zul_> imbrandon_zZz: you should check the wiki more often ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> hehe yea probably ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> i will again when i wake ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> xen would make my (vmware ) vm's obsolete
<imbrandon_zZz> ;)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Are you going to merge/sync krecipes?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: StevenK did it yesterday
<bddebian> Ah, OK thx
* StevenK denies it.
<StevenK> Actually, I'd really like to know where my upload went.
<StevenK> I uploaded the fragging thing twice.
<Hobbsee> heeh
* Hobbsee hugs StevenK.  you cant deny such things.
<StevenK> Watch me!
<StevenK> I did not have sexual relations with that package.
<Hobbsee> uh....
<bddebian> hahaha
* Hobbsee wonders where *that* came into the discussion.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Clinton, circa, what, 2002?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, yeah, but...
<bddebian> shawarma: ping?
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac
<bddebian> slomo_: You around?
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> boo
<slomo_> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> slomo_: Sorry, one sec
<bddebian> slomo_: Oh, avidemux has changed so significantly, I'm not sure how to merge it cleanly other than it doesn't have the desktop file we added?
<slomo_> bddebian: just look at our current changelog and do whatever is still valid
<bddebian> slomo_: That's what I'm saying.  It is a little hard to determine :-)
<slomo_> why?
<slomo_> do we install the ff1vrec utility on i386? is it built with mmx enabled on x86?
<bddebian> Which reminds me, what's up with transcode wanting libavcodeccvs51-dev
<slomo_> make it libavcodec-dev
<bddebian> Are they compatible?
<slomo_> ffmpeg is never compatible ;)
<slomo_> but should work
<slomo_> the problem lies somewhere else... autoreconf breaks the build completely but we need autoreconf
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> For avidemux, they are building ff1vrec now but I don't see where mmx is enabled in either?
<slomo_> it is enabled by default
* bddebian hates being stupid
<slomo_> look at our old diff.gz, everything is in there :)
<bddebian> slomo_: Oh, duh, I was trying to diff the .dscs last night.. Must have been late :-(
<bddebian> Sorry to bug ya
<slomo_> np :)
<bddebian> Oh yeah, here's my avidemux problem:
<bddebian> ADM_codecfaad.cpp: In constructor 'ADM_faad::ADM_faad(uint32_t, WAVHeader*, uint32_t, uint8_t*)':
<bddebian> ADM_codecfaad.cpp:56: error: invalid conversion from 'long unsigned int*' to 'uint32_t*'
<lakin> bddebian: sounds like a 64 bit platform.
<slomo_> bddebian: cool... does it use an internal libfaad or something?
<Yagisan> nice to see bddebian playing with avidemux
<Yagisan> bddebian, what version of avidemux are you playing with ?
<bddebian> Yagisan: 2.1.2+2.2-preview2b
<Yagisan> 2.2 ?
<slomo_> newest from marillat
<Yagisan> bddebian, careful. It has showstopper bugs
<bddebian> Oh great
<Yagisan> bddebian, upstream switched to the 2.3 branch
<slomo_> oh
<slomo_> thanks Yagisan :)
<Yagisan> bddebian, design issue - http://avidemux.berlios.de/dotclear/index.php?2006/07/23/16-22-in-fact-it-will-be-23-wiki-change
<slomo_> bddebian: so let's wait with avidemux
<bddebian> Gah, OK
<Yagisan> slomo_, bddebian . It is one of the few motu media things I have time to check on
* bddebian crawls back to his hole
<azeem> ...
<Yagisan> bddebian, thanks for working on it, but even I would wait for the first 2.3 to appear
<bddebian> azeem: ?
<azeem> you always seem to take things like these personally, or at least that is my perception
<bddebian> azeem: A lot of times you are correct, but not this time :-)
<Yagisan> bddebian, good thing you didn't do avidemux 8 days ago
<bddebian> Yagisan: Why's that?
<Yagisan> bddebian, that news was only posted 7 days ago. You'd get a request to revert from me rather quickly
<bddebian> Ah :-)
<Yagisan> bddebian, that would make a very ugly version number if it was too late
<slomo_> we could simply add an epoch ;)
* bddebian tries qdvdauthor instead
<Yagisan> slomo_, see, ugly ;)
<lucas> how can I force a page to include a TOC on the ubuntu wiki ?
<bddebian> w00t, qdvdauthor builds clean
<ryanakca> I'm getting these errors when running pbuilder on gnome-clipboard-daemon: http://pastebin.ca/105132         any idea why?
<azeem> ryanakca: it's not installing to DESTDIR, but into /usr
<azeem> "cp gnome-clipboard-daemon $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin"
<azeem> ryanakca: $(DESTDIR) is null in this line, so it installs into /usr/bin
<ryanakca> azeem: back.. sorry... so this? http://pastebin.ca/105160
<azeem> ryanakca: yes, but the $(MAKE) in the install: rule is probably not needed, as there is no install: target in the upstream Makefile and you don't pass it anyway (I assume you call $(MAKE) in the build target already)
<Viper550> Seeing as you were huge fans of my Purple theme for Kubuntu, want to see my new theme for Edgy?
<slomo_> bddebian: there is no unrar with that version in unstable
<bddebian> slomo_: ?
<bddebian> slomo_: So reject that one?
<slomo_> bddebian: nevermind
<slomo_> i looked at unrar instead of rar
<bddebian> Ah OK
<slomo_> now i feel stupid :P
<bddebian> Nah :-)
<bddebian> Going swimming, later folks
<bddebian> shawarma: Around yet?
<bddebian> Damn, what do you people think this is a weekend or something? :-)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Damn, axiom frickin' filled up my drive on my machine at work :-(
<shawarma> bddebian: I'm BACK! Internet connection died yesterday. :-(
<ryanakca> can someone look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2812 please?
<shawarma> bddebian: What's up? you've been pinging me for /win 1
<shawarma> bddebian: whoops.
<bddebian> shawarma: Yeah, I lost your debdiff url
<shawarma> bddebian: ah. http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/axiom-merge.diff
<shawarma> bbiab
<shawarma> re
<bddebian> wb shawarma :-)
<bddebian> shawarma: OK if I upload with your changelog entry?
<shawarma> bddebian: Thanks. it's incredible how much you get done when your internet connectio nis gone.
<bddebian> Heh
<shawarma> bddebian: Oh, definitely!
<bddebian> I'm hoping I didn't fsck something up because I filled up my /.  I lost the changelog file :-(
<shawarma> bddebian: Heh.
<shawarma> bddebian: hmm... even with axiom on the list, https://launchpad.net/people/shawarma/+packages is nowhere near impressive enough for the next TB meeting.
<Amaranth> if i upload my source package somewhere can someone help me figure out why it's not installing the init script anymore?
<shawarma> bddebian: I'll consider it a personal failure if I don't manage to become a MOTU before Edgy is released, so I've still got a few months. :-)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, I haven't looked at my package list lately
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/random/
<Amaranth> my broken package :P
<Amaranth> it creates the user on install but doesn't delete it on remove and it stopped installing the init script when i made it start creating the user
<shawarma> Amaranth: do yo have a debdiff between the package that works and the one that doesn't?
<Amaranth> no
<bddebian> shawarma: Uploaded, let's see if she builds :-)
<shawarma> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> the one that installed the init script was the same except for the willowng.postinst file
<shawarma> bddebian: coolness
<Amaranth> this one overwrote the files for that one
<shawarma> Amaranth: Ah. hm... When you remove the package, you DO remember --purge, right?
<shawarma> Amaranth: Not just --remove?
<Amaranth> i purged it
<Amaranth> maybe it did remove the user
<Amaranth> it did, yay
<shawarma> Amaranth: Ok. Well, the init scrit should just be called willowng.init, not willowng.init.d, if I'm not much mistaken.
<Amaranth> shawarma: when did that change?
<Amaranth> shawarma: willowng.init.d is what dh_make created and what has worked until now
<shawarma> Amaranth: sure?
<shawarma> Amaranth: You're right.
<bddebian> Ack, why the heck is prismstumblier building crap in /usr/lib/share/foo and /usr/bin/share/foo?
<Amaranth> shawarma: i'm almost certain my ordering of includes in rules or the postinst file is doing it
<shawarma> Amaranth: well, you're right that dh_make makes  blah.init.d.ex, but man dh_installinit says to use .init
<Amaranth> i fell asleep before checking, was hoping someone would spot an obvious error
<shawarma> Amaranth: Ah... +update-rc.d willowng start 50 2 3 4 5 . stop 50 1 . >/dev/null   belongs in postinst. Not debian/rules
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, you want something in /usr/bin/share, really ? ;)
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: I can't make it stop :-(
<Gloubiboulga> just mv the files
<Amaranth> shawarma: it doesn't install the file in /etc/init.d/ at all
<Gloubiboulga> or patch the makefile
<shawarma> Amaranth: Call it .init instead of init.d. Check the dh_installinit man page.
<LaserJock> hi bddebian: how's it going?
<Gloubiboulga> hi LaserJock
<Amaranth> shawarma: must be a fairly recent change
<shawarma> Amaranth: Gotta go. I have company. i just stopped by the computer to see if the internet connection was back. :-)
<Amaranth> thanks
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> LaserJock: Just sent up axiom with shawarma's changes
<bddebian> Later shawarma, good job
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: I'm not sure if I care about this package enough to do too much work :-)
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, I understand :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: cool, thanks for all the work dude
<bddebian> OK, time to get back in the pool, bbiab
<bddebian> LaserJock: NP :-)
<LaserJock> it really isn't np. it takes a lot of time and work
<LaserJock> maybe I need to start a BddebianIsAGod thread on the forums
<carthik_> Guys, who'd be responsible for the cdimage.u.c website?
<carthik_> bug 54475
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54475 in ogre "cdimage.u.c/daily breezy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54475
<Amaranth> shawarma: yay that appears to have done it
<LaserJock> probably canonical sysadmins, I would think
<carthik_> hmm, I was hoping to bring that above bug there to light - can't seem to find the right "package" to file that against :)
<carthik_> Is there a place where canonical admins hang out around here?
<LaserJock> -devel
<LaserJock> elmo, Znarl, and Spads are the sysadmins
<LaserJock> but it's the weekend so I don't know if you'll be able to get anybody until monday
<Amaranth> i thought /usr/share/pycentral/willowng/site-packages/ was added to PYTHONPATH
<Amaranth> i mean for my app
<Amaranth> or do i have to patch that in too?
<LaserJock> Amaranth: I didn't think so
<LaserJock> oh wait, you are using python-central?
<Amaranth> yeah
<LaserJock> I think you install the modules as you would normally
<Amaranth> it installed them there
<LaserJock> well, it should then compile them and put them in the appropriate places
<Amaranth> what?
<Amaranth> pycentral put them in that location
<Amaranth> I had nothing to do with it.
<LaserJock> yes, and then it compiles them and puts them in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ for instance
<Amaranth> No, it doesn't.
<Amaranth> Not for me.
<LaserJock> it should
<LaserJock> where are you installing the modules to?
<Amaranth> you mean where is the app installing them to?
<Amaranth> i suppose it would be /usr/lib/python2.X/site-packages/
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> bddebian: did you merge cernlib?
<bddebian> LaserJock: I thought I asked for a sync?
<bddebian> Let me look
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, I did merge it but I think there is an updated merge on it
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<bddebian> Why, something wrong?
<LaserJock> well, I think MOTU Science is in good shape
<LaserJock> I was just tracking down stuff
<bddebian> LaserJock: Nah, I'm not done yet ;-)
<LaserJock> well, there looks to be only about 3 packages that need merge/sync
<LaserJock> the rest are straight syncs that we can mostly do later if they aren't automatically done at some point
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh?  What are they? ;-)
<rave> hi hi
<LaserJock> lyx, savant, and seesat5 (which looks like a sync to me)
<LaserJock> I'm going to update plotdrop from the Debian side
<bddebian> Oh, I think cernlib is a sync now, I think I sent Debian my changes
<LaserJock> axiom and cernlib are probably taken care of
<LaserJock> xmakemol is done
<bddebian> Hello rave
<bddebian> I think I looked at savant at one point
<LaserJock> and I'll let ajmitch handle zope-zms
<bddebian> Yeah, Ididnt want to touch zope anythign and face the wrath ;-P
<LaserJock> hehe
<Amaranth> when something spits out "Terminated" it just segfaulted, right?
<bddebian> Possibly
<Amaranth> wow, i make stable things like start-stop-daemon segfault
<Amaranth> :P
<Amaranth> but it doesn't do it when i run it on my own, only when it's run in my init script
<Amaranth> oh, maybe it's the lsb stuff dying
<LaserJock> bddebian: that leaves tetex*, python-scipy, plotdrop, and gausssum for me to work on, good work dude
<Amaranth> start-stop-daemon successfully kills my daemon, then the init script dies
<bddebian> LaserJock: I was thinking about the tetex stuff but.. :)
<LaserJock> Amaranth: so is it turning into a situation where it is taking longer to package the app then write it?
<Amaranth> LaserJock: Indeed
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, I'd like to take a stab at it
* bddebian is testing savant now, I think it's a straight sync now
<bddebian> LaserJock: Go for it
<Amaranth> LaserJock: Seriously though, it is.
<LaserJock> that's what I was thinking
<LaserJock> you wrote it really quickly
<Amaranth> How the _fuck_ does log_end_msg $? die?
<Amaranth> LaserJock: I had a perfectly working package already. It got rejected for not using the new python policy and not using LSB init crap.
<LaserJock> heh, that happens
<Amaranth> LaserJock: Those two things have taken about 2 weeks now to get right and now lsb crap is segfaulting.
<LaserJock> :(
<Amaranth> hmm, actually it only got rejected a week ago, something else must have taken the rest of that time
<Amaranth> I'm nearing the point where I have more lines in my debian/ dir than in the actual program. :P
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> I've seen a few of those
<Amaranth> I'll wait for ogra to come and save the day.
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> he has a tendency of doing that sometimes :-)
<Amaranth> like the cdbs upload yesterday
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> I got a laugh out of that
<Amaranth> Speak of the devil. :)
<Amaranth> ogra: Help! log_end_msg $? is segfaulting in my init script
<ogra> is log_end_msg 0 or 1 also segfaulting ?
<ogra> (it shouldnt  and doesnt here)
<Amaranth> it is
<Amaranth> the latest stuff is published in my branch
<ogra> you sourced the init-functions at the top ?
<Amaranth> start-stop-daemon is successfully stopping willowng then the script dies
<Amaranth> it works fine for starting
<Amaranth> maybe start-stop-daemon is stopping then segfaulting, i dunno
<Amaranth> ok, so it's start-stop-daemon that's dying
<Amaranth> but it doesn't when i run it manually
<Amaranth> btw, is it just me or is edgy less, well, "edgy" than dapper was?
<LaserJock> it's hard to get to wild on a 4 month release schedule I suppose
<ogra> Amaranth, where is the pid stored ? i cant find a pid file
<Amaranth> ogra: I thought start-stop-daemon was supposed to create it, it wasn't, i removed that part from the init script
<ogra> hmm ... might be your problem ...
<ogra> Amaranth, dropping --exec $DAEMON from the stop cal solves it here
<Amaranth> ogra: in my latest stuff i have start-stop-daemon --stop --oknodo --quiet --name willowng
<Amaranth> i don't get any pid created
<Amaranth> pid file, i mean
<ogra> not with  --pidfile /var/run/$NAME.pid in the start call ?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> reading manpages helps :)
<ogra>   -p|--pidfile pid-file
<ogra>               Check whether a process has created the file pid-file.
<ogra> so its up to you
<Amaranth> that's annoying
<Amaranth> uh, i run as willowng user so i don't think i have access to that
<ogra> oh, and please dont call it web proxy in the init, call it content filter rather ...
<Amaranth> yeah, the willowng user doesn't have access to /var/run
<ogra> erm
<ogra> the package wasnt uploaded yet, right ?
<Amaranth> right
<ogra> please dont raise the version number then
<Amaranth> you mean the 0.3 thing?
<ogra> yep
<Amaranth> that's the non-ubuntu version
<ogra> should stay at what we uploaded
<ogra> doesnt matter
<Amaranth> um
<Amaranth> So I'm supposed to lie about what version it is?
<ogra> no
<ogra> but you develop for ubuntu atm
<ogra> so keep the version number that was reviewed
<ogra> else you will cause confusion ...
<Amaranth> I have this file, called willowng-0.3.tar.gz, that works without a package....
<ogra> hrm
<Amaranth> You know, like a regular release?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> i'd have preferred a native ubuntu package, but well ... sonce ou do only packaging work atm, please leave the version at the number thats in the queue for comparison
<ogra> in fact it shouldnt be higher than 0.1 for the first upload at all
<ogra> but we already uploaded 0.2
<Amaranth> Right now I have a problem beyond all that though.
<ogra> so please stick with that one
<Amaranth> I can't write to /var/run
<Amaranth> I'll mess with it again monday.
<Amaranth> I'm too pissed off right now.
<ogra> yes, i cant think anymore anyway ... i havent slept two days and packaed the truck over here
<Amaranth> all these weird little things i have to do, the stupid package is taking longer than writing the program itself
<ogra> btw, the initscrip runs as root ;)
<ogra> have a look at the dbus initscript
<bddebian> Man, savant is a pig too
<LaserJock> really
<LaserJock> that stinks
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, it's working so far, it's just taking longer than I expected to build :-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: savant is a sync
<LaserJock> cool
* bddebian goes sync crazy
* LaserJock likes syncs
<crimsun> heh, my merge class night turned into sync city.
<crimsun> last night ^
<LaserJock> dang it, I missed that one too :(
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> grrrr
<bddebian> LaserJock: seesat5 sync requested also
<LaserJock> cool
<bddebian> Damn, I missed it too, totally spaced it :'-(
<LaserJock> crimsun: how many people showed up?
<crimsun> a couple + a half-dozen idlers or so
<bddebian> Crap I suck :-(
<LaserJock> did somebody post a log?
<LaserJock> bddebian: yeah, me too
<crimsun> there will be one.
<LaserJock> what package did you use?
<crimsun> xmakemol, wesnoth, and m2crypto
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> hmm, has http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html been updated since UVF?
<crimsun> I don't think so; you'll probably have better luck w/ lucas's lists.
<crimsun> err, since UVF? Yes.
<crimsun> (sorry, misparsed that [somehow]  as since last week)
<LaserJock> so it is being updated just not terribly often
<crimsun> I'm not sure what the precise mechanism is; you'll have to ask Scott on Monday.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: probably a good thing you didn't touch zope-zms
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I wouldn't dare :-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: since the 1st debian NMU of it is horribly broken
<LaserJock> crimsun: I'm just finding that the MoM list is not very up-to-date for someone wanting to pick out a random package to take care of
<bddebian> How do I debug this:
<bddebian> TC_CHECK_V4L(AC_DEFINE([HAVE_V4L] , 1, [Have video4linux(2)] ))
<bddebian> AM_CONDITIONAL(HAVE_V4L, test x"$have_v4l" = x"yes")
<bddebian> breaking a configure line?
<slomo> bddebian: i don't know :) and it only breaks it when you generate the autotools stuff yourself, the version in the tarball is fine
<LaserJock> ajmitch: do you use bzr for packaging?
<ajmitch> yes
<carthik> LaserJock, http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/2006/07/28/%23ubuntu-motu-school.log and then the log for the 29th (change in url) are the logs
<LaserJock> ajmitch: do you use a seperate branch for each revision?
<ajmitch> you mean for each patch that would otherwise have been applied?
<bddebian> slomo: How'd you know? :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: well for like debian/
* ajmitch has to leave in about 30 seconds
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ok, fine
<slomo> bddebian: what? because i tried to merge it myself already ;)
<slomo> bddebian: i.e. transcode
<ajmitch> sorry, I'll be back in a few hours :)
<bddebian> slomo: I meant how'd you know what I was working on? ;-P
<crimsun> LaserJock: I don't maintain separate branches per revision, no.
<crimsun> that'd be a bit overkill imo
<slomo> bddebian: because i had the same problem :P and TC_CHECK_V4L.... is very unique
<LaserJock> crimsun: that's what I'm trying to figure out. I've got 2 packages I maintain in Debian and I want to set them up cleanly
<LaserJock> crimsun: but I don't think I'm very good at using version control
<crimsun> LaserJock: have you read Scott's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto ?
<crimsun> (My practice is to have separate /debian and /ubuntu branches as outlined at that URL)
<LaserJock> crimsun: hmm, that's going to take a few rereadings :/
<crimsun> I've noticed that my usage patterns are shifting due to using AIGLX; it's nice to have the focused window opaque and the unfocused ones transparent.
<crimsun> (I'm spending less time shuffling terminal windows around on the screen.)
<slomo> crimsun: oh do you have a howto for switching to AIGLX somewhere? :)
<crimsun> no, but I can attempt a quick runthrough now if you're running current Edgy and not using a binary-only video driver. :)
<crimsun> my only caveat is that I'm doing this with xfwm4 and not metacity/compiz.
<slomo> i'm using the free radeon driver... so it should be fine ;) hmm, i must probably build metacity with compositor support then, right?
<crimsun> that's probably what you'll need.
<crimsun> rodarvus enabled AIGLX in the xserver-xorg-core build already, so most of the "hard work" has been done.
<slomo> ok, so the only thing missing is enabling AIGLX in xorg.conf and having some kind of compositor (like compiz or metacity build with it)?
<crimsun> you need a compositor (like compiz), and you need to load the composite extension in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. That's all.
<crimsun> Section "Extensions"
<crimsun>         Option  "Composite"     "true"
<crimsun> EndSection
<slomo> oh... how boring ;) i already have that so only metacity is missing now
<crimsun> yeah, almost too easy ;)
<crimsun> heck, I think with compiz you may not even need the entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... (iirc compiz loads the extension automatically)
<slomo> thanks :) i'll try it tomorrow then
<slomo> i hope we can get metacity build with that by default for edgy
<crimsun> np :)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-30
<crimsun> 'lo raphink :)
<raphink> hi crimsun
<LaserJock> hi raphink
<raphink> hello LaserJock
<tomveens> hi
<tomveens> what about the wired package
<LaserJock> what about it?
<tomveens> the progress
<tomveens> I'ts almost impossible to compile it for my ubuntu amd64
<LaserJock> hmm, well I have no idea what you are talking about, unfortunately
<LaserJock> so I can't give you any info
<tomveens> you know wired?
<tomveens> thats a new DAW for linux
<tomveens> Digital Audio Workstation
<tomveens> looks great
<tomveens> works! I don't know?
<LaserJock> has somebody been working on it?
<tomveens> I thought it was a release candidate in you're list but I can not figure out what is the progress. Or is there any progress, what are the problems?
<crimsun> I don't see 'wired' at all on REVU, and it's not in the repos.
<crimsun> [wired.sf.net] 
<crimsun> or [wired.is.free.fr] 
<LaserJock> it's on Candidates
<LaserJock> and there is a Debian ITP
<LaserJock> debian bug #372849
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 372849 in wnpp "Subject: ITP: wired -- music production and creation software" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/372849
<tomveens> there I saw it yes
<tomveens> was only for 386
<LaserJock> yeah, so I don't know if anybody is working on it in Ubuntu
<crimsun> wired-daw seems like a suitable srcpkg name.
<tomveens> what is that?
<LaserJock> yeah, wired is a very vauge name
<tomveens> you mean source package
<LaserJock> yeah
<crimsun> not to mention the clash with the other wnpp
<tomveens> yes
<tomveens> It is almost impossible to compile
<LaserJock> "Notice that there is already an RFP (#353608) for a completely different
<LaserJock> program also named wired. One of us will have to change its upstream name..."
<LaserJock> :-)
<tomveens> change to wired-daw is okay!
<tomveens> you know something about the blender 2.42 package?
<Toadstool> yay! cdbs updated in sid! who wants to request an uvf exception? :)
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<tomveens> hi
<slomo> Toadstool: what was updated?
<crimsun> Toadstool: but we already have a delta, so I don't know if it's really worth it ;)
<tomveens> or cinelerra package?
<crimsun> (meaning a delta prior to ogra's upload yesterday)
<Toadstool> :)
<Toadstool> slomo: er, a few bashism removed, a big fix in python-distutils.mk and... some other things
<Toadstool> *bashisms
<LaserJock> tomveens: hmm, blender 2.42 just hit Debian not too long ago
<tomveens> you mean a package?
<LaserJock> yeah
<shawarma> Any takers of a really simple merge? http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/dietlibc-merge.diff
<tomveens> amd64?
<LaserJock> and cinelerra seems to be a work in progress
<tomveens> what are the problems for cinelerra, you know?
<LaserJock> tomveens: it seems like a yes on blender for amd64
<LaserJock> I don't know
<tomveens> I just saw it
<tomveens> and i've got the deb
<tomveens> thank you
<LaserJock> tomveens: it just says that Rodrigo Belem is working on it (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RodrigoBelem)
<LaserJock> tomveens: I suppose you could email him and ask him how it is progressing if you feel the need
<tomveens> I will
<crimsun> shawarma: sure, sec.
<tomveens> thanks
<shawarma> crimsun: er... hang on.
<crimsun> shawarma: (too late)
<tomveens> blender 2.42 is not satisfied with my libavcodecs
<shawarma> crimsun: I got my build logs messed up. It appears to ftbfs.
<LaserJock> tomveens: what are you running?
<tomveens> blender 2.41 (is that what you mean?)
<LaserJock> tomveens: no what release of what
<LaserJock> distro
<tomveens> ubuntu dapper
<crimsun> shawarma: that may be unrelated to dietlibc, though, noting make[1] : *** [bin-x86_64/elftrunc]  Segmentation fault
<crimsun> I haven't looked more closely yet.
<LaserJock> tomveens: and what are you trying to install?
<LaserJock> blender 2.42?
<tomveens> yes
<tomveens> what is you're point?
<LaserJock> tomveens: well, Debian's blender 2.42 package is built using different packages then Dapper
<LaserJock> so you could have problems
<tomveens> I know that, but I hoped because it is family, that it was possible
<tomveens> I realy want to try the new blender
<LaserJock> then you could build it on your dapper box using the Debian source
<tomveens> I want to use openexr, and my timeline is shit
<tomveens> that is an option
<LaserJock> !info blender edgy
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 4797 kB, installed size 12744 kB
<tomveens> You think it is easy to make the debian source a ubuntu package?
<shawarma> crimsun: I'm quite sure it's dietlibc.
<shawarma> crimsun: I'm looking at it now.
<LaserJock> tomveens: hmm, looking at the current edgy package it looks like it might need a little tweaking
<LaserJock> tomveens: you could try it I guess
<tomveens> is the blender 2.42 already in the edgy package list?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> it would need an upstream version freeze (UVF) request
<LaserJock> since Ubuntu's Main repo has frozen
<tomveens> why?
<tomveens> and what is an uvf request?
<LaserJock> well, right now the Main repo is under a freeze which mean you need to get permission to update a package to a newer version
<lfittl_> LaserJock: are you still talking about blender? (ogra is working on it)
<LaserJock> so it can be requested, but it isn't going to be automatically included
<LaserJock> lfittl_: yeah
<LaserJock> ah, excellent
<tomveens> can I help?
<lfittl_> LaserJock: problem is they added ffmpeg export/import, and we are not sure yet if we simply compile it without it, or solve it otherwise (e.g. by making a blender-ffmpeg package available)
<LaserJock> ah, :/
<lfittl_> tomveens: thanks, but there is not much you can do, it's complicated because we don't have ffmpeg in main, and blender needs it
<lfittl_> tomveens: just wait for ogra, he will work on it
<tomveens> How does the package procedure work?
<lfittl_> what exactly do you mean?
<tomveens> how does a new package begins and how does it ends?
<tomveens> do you need to inform canonical for some packages?
<tseng> you need to inform MOTU here
<tseng> you upload your packages to REVU for... review
<tseng> with enough votes someone will upload it for you
<LaserJock> hmm, anybody know of any good documentation for uscan and uupdate?
<LaserJock> I think I've got an ok watch file, I'm just not sure what to do with it
<slomo> LaserJock: what exactly do you want to know?
<slomo> run uscan -v to see whether your watch file works ;)
<shawarma> crimsun: I found the error in dietlibc. I'll fix it tomorrow. Sorry.
<shawarma> must... have... sleep.... Zzzz....
<shawarma> G'night, guys!
<LaserJock> slomo: ok, so the watch file works. uscan gave me a new upstream tarball
<slomo> LaserJock: if you add "debian uupdate" at the end of the url-line of the watch file uscan will automatically run uupdate on the new upstream tarball
<LaserJock> ahh
<shawarma> crimsun: Arh, heck. Here's the new patch: http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/dietlibc-merge.diff
<shawarma> crimsun: And that one actually builds.
<shawarma> crimsun: Hmm... if you actually uploaded the other one I sent will something go bad since this is the same ubuntu revision?
<slomo> it won't work... you have to make a new revision
<slomo> (unless you upload before some script that runs all 5 minutes gets the upload)
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> imbrandon: how's it going?
<imbrandon> good good, just wakin up , getting some coffee^mt dew in me ;)
<LaserJock> wakin up?
<imbrandon> out of bed
<imbrandon> kinda a late start ;)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I'll say. :-)
<imbrandon> heh ok brb afk ~20 minutes , breakfast^Wdinner , shower and other morning type things , bbiab
<Toadstool> 3am... time to go to bed :)
<Toadstool> g'night
<zul> er....ok...
<zul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian and zul
<zul> hi LaserJock
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> Anyone know autoconf very well?
<bddebian> What utility is it to read the packages file and rip out reverse build depends?
* bddebian is having a brain fart
<ajmitch> you don't
<ajmitch> you read the sources file
<bddebian> That's what I meant but what do I use?
<slomo> grep-dctrl
<bddebian> Thanks slomo
<slomo> grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends -FBuild-Depends-Indep $package /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources
<zul> didnt we go through this before?
<bddebian> Yep, and will probably go through it again.  I'm brain dead
<zul> yes we know :)
<bddebian> Love you too honey
<LaserJock> bddebian: that's what sticky notes are for :-)
<zul> or you just remmember :)
<bddebian> slomo: Isn't AC_CHECK_HEADERS[]  supposed to be [header, if yes, if no]  ?
<bddebian> zul: Well we all can't be as good as you
<ajmitch> slomo: I tried out metacity with its compositing manager
<ajmitch> slomo: it's not going to be on by default in edgy, I'd say
<bddebian> la la la
* LaserJock is trying to figure out the Python Policy, again
<bddebian> Is this valid?
<bddebian> grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends -FBuild-Depends-Indep $package /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources
<bddebian> Gah, damnit
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> use cat
<bddebian> AC_CHECK_HEADERS([linux/videodev2.h] , [v4l2=yes] , [v4l2=no] ,
<bddebian>     [#include <linux/types.h>] )
<bddebian> Is the 4th param valid?
<bddebian> LaserJock: What about the Policy?
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'm just upgrading gausssum in Debian
<LaserJock> I'd like to make sure I do it right the first time
<bddebian> Ah :-)
<LaserJock> so apparently the Debian maitainer of debhelper doesn't much care for the new policy
<LaserJock> it has to be NMU'd
<LaserJock> that's interesting to me
<bddebian> :)
<bddebian> ajmitch, slomo, anyone know my AC_CHECK_HEADER thing?
<LaserJock> darn, how are you supposed to know what to version these python deps?
<zul> anyone seen this before? dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of `NEEDED libxenstore.so' not recognized
<LaserJock> hi tritium
<tritium> hi LaserJock
<bddebian> LaserJock: You don't need to, that's the beauty of it
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> heya bddebian
<LaserJock> bddebian: right now it looks like I need debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), python (>= 2.3.5-7), python-all-dev, python-central (>= 0.4.17)
<LaserJock> but I think python (>= 2.3.5-10) would work too
<LaserJock> do you really have to crawl through the changelog of every dep to find these things?
<LaserJock> anybody know of an email or something  that says what to use?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hang on
<bddebian> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<bddebian> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPythonFAQ
<LaserJock> bddebian: thanks!
<bddebian> Well transcode's wiki page sucks
<LaserJock> bddebian: sounds good
<bddebian> w00t, axiom built
<bddebian> On all archs I might add (except possibly sparc)
<zul> whee
* ajmitch breaks out the beer
<zul> that reminds me i need something to drink
<LaserJock> *-o-*
<LaserJock> *-o/*
<LaserJock> *\o/*
<LaserJock> my cheerleading skills stink
<fowlduck> is that a cheerleader?
<fowlduck> haha :)
<zul> whee...got it
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)
<LaserJock> goooooooo BDDEBIAN!
<bddebian> Well I'm doing much worse on slomo's list :-(
<bddebian> autoreconf runs aclocal right?
<bddebian> @$%$^2456
<bddebian> slomo: Still around?
<tseng> wish he was
<tseng> but it seems not
<bddebian> Heya tseng
<tseng> hi
!lilo:*! Happy Sunday afternoon.... reminder to Aus users: freenode's unofficial channel for its Australian users is ##australia .... please feel free to stop by :)
<LaserJock> \o/
<bddebian> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> I think my gausssum package is ready to go
<LaserJock> it's very nearly lintian clean
<bddebian> Sweet, congrats!
<LaserJock> I think everybody should maintain at least one package in Debian
<bddebian> No way ;-P
* bddebian is supposed to be maintaining colorgcc
<Yagisan> LaserJock, I'm personally not intrested in that. While there are some good areas (-mentors, -games, the people that also work on ubuntu) where people act decent,
<Yagisan> I just found that there far to many hostile, technocrats that I probally would not be able to work with. I looked at joining 4 times, and each time, those people put me off, so I've no intention of considering it again
<bddebian> Yagisan: Sounds familiar :-)
<Yagisan> bddebian, I admire the work that many of them do, but, the bulk either don't encourage new developers, or show apathy towards it by not reigning in the jerks.
<bddebian> Aye, that is what brought me to Ubuntu
<bddebian> Though I suppose many in Ubuntu aren't necessarily happy about that either ;-P
<Yagisan> bddebian, well, that I suppose is another thing we have in common
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Yagisan> G'day Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan
<LaserJock> Yagisan: well, I never said that you had to become a DD
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock
<Yagisan> LaserJock, To be honest, not being a DD is a very much second class status there. Not being an ubuntu member here is far less so, and does not prevent me from getting what I think is important from being done.
<Yagisan> hmm. Do we have any live-USB verision of ubuntu ?
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<LaserJock> Yagisan: I know. I just like getting to know a package like you get to do in Debian
<Yagisan> LaserJock, that I agree with. I maintain my own packages, that one day will be in Ubuntu. I should send the latest version to revu for comments on my packaging of it.
<ajmitch> afternoon
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> ajmitch: Hey, what do I do if running autoreconf causes unrepresentable changes to source?
<ajmitch> autoreconf --install
<ajmitch> otherwise it'll usually symlink which breaks things
<bddebian> Frick.  So I'm screwed now?
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> I mean I have to re-pull and reapply all my fixes?
<bddebian> Then autoreconf?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> whatever works
<ajmitch> find the symlinks, remove them, rerun autoreconf
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> Isn't -i the same as --install?
<bddebian> Ah, yes.  I did autoreconf -f -i -s
<bddebian> But still get that error
<bddebian> ajmitch: Should I not have done -f ?
<ajmitch> bddebian: -s is symlink
<ajmitch> I told you not to do that
<bddebian> Oh, I meant that's what I ran the first time
<ajmitch> and -i by default doesn't symlink
<zakame> hi all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> heya bddebian, playing with autotools huh?
<zakame> hmm why is my LP karma getting higher andhigher? :/
<bddebian> zakame: Just breaking stuff as usual :-)
<crimsun> shawarma: changelog tweaked, interdiff(1) output applied, uploaded.
<bddebian> Hi crimsun
<zakame> hello crimsun
<Hobbsee> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo bddebian, zakame, Hobbsee, ajmitch
* zakame seesif his robotour in sid will buildonedgy
<zakame> crapbroken spacebar
<bddebian> hehe
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<zakame> hi ajmitch
<zakame> how's NetworkAuth going?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I love you man! :-)
<ajmitch> no you don't
<ajmitch> zakame: going alright :)
<ajmitch> how's your project?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I do
<zakame> ajmitch: quite ok too ow completing the unit tests for integration :)
<ajmitch> great :)
<zakame> bug 54520
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54520 in robotour "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync robotour 3.2.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54520
<bddebian> Gnight folks
* Hobbsee deals with the usual mess of uni.  how annoying.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I feel your pain.
<TheMuso> I remember the hassles I went through.
<Hobbsee> eek, yeah, yours were likely even worse.
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> yay.  it now says i'm doing the proper 4 subjects this semester, instead of three.
<TheMuso> I tried dealing with the disabilities services, but they sucked.
<Hobbsee> they usually do.
<TheMuso> So I found out.
<TheMuso> I ended up not using them, and dealt directly with lecturers.
<TheMuso> Worked much better.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh yay.  it now even shows that i'm doing the advanced computing.
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> now if i can just get it to *print*, then i'll be happy.
<TheMuso> What sort of timetable do you have?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: not such a great one as semester 1, unfortunately - 9am classes almost every day.
<ajmitch> lucky you
<Hobbsee> HAH!
* Hobbsee got around the javascript.  by viewing the source of the webpage, and mangling it that way.
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee still got a question
<imbrandon> off the phone / vnc now
<imbrandon> sorry heh
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: bleh.  got a three hour break each wednesday.  yuck.
<TheMuso> That sucks.
<TheMuso> My first semester, I had a 5 hour break on Wednesdays.
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<TheMuso> Every week I told myself I would do something ulseful in that time, but 95% of the time, I didn't.
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee wasted her 3 hours each second week, most weeks in semester 1
<Hobbsee> apart from that, my timetable isnt so evil.
<Hobbsee> 6 hours straight will be fun though
<TheMuso> Yuck.
<TheMuso> What day is that?
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i can make it less evil.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: that's each monday
<Hobbsee> no, i can kill the 3 hour break - yay1
<TheMuso> Cool.
<Hobbsee> right...that timetable is decidedly Less Evil (tm) than it was before.
<TheMuso> heh
* Yagisan sees the advantages of distance ed again for the first time "flexible timetable"
<Yagisan> then reality crashes down around him
<Hobbsee> heh
<Yagisan> as it really menas 11~12pm to 4am
<luks> hi, any revu admins around?
<luks> i'm trying to recover my password, http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=lalinsky@gmail.com says "Now paste the text below, and enter EOT<return>", but there is no text below
<luks> is this a known bug?
<Hobbsee> luks: your key is on the keyserver, right?
<luks> yes
<luks> at least used to be :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ping?
<ajmitch> yes?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ^ revu stuff
<ajmitch> luks: have you uploaded a package that appears on REVU?
<luks> yep
<ajmitch> which one?
<luks> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2331
<luks> and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2252
<ajmitch> with that same gpg key?
<luks> yes
<ajmitch> are you currently in the ubuntu-universe-contributors group on launchpad?
<luks> no
<ajmitch> please join it
<ajmitch> keyring is synced from that group, so revu isn't able to find your key
<luks> ah
<ajmitch> once you've joined, tell me, I'll approve membership for that group & sync the keyring
<luks> i've already joined
<ajmitch> ah right, it's open membership now
* ajmitch will tell you when it's synced
<luks> okay, thanks
<ajmitch> ok, try again now
<luks> works
<luks> thanks again
<slomo> somebody awake? :)
<ajmitch> slomo: hi
<slomo> hi ajmitch :)
<slomo> i'm searching for someone who wants to improve his karma for all the forum users... by updating xgl :P i took a short look and it seems to be not much work
<ajmitch> already done it
<ajmitch> it just needs uploaded
<slomo> ?
<slomo> nice :)
<ajmitch> I also tested out metacity with compositing, which didn't work so well
<slomo> because of nvidia drivers?
<slomo> or something else too?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> crashed on nvidia drivers, gave artifacts on intel
<slomo> ok, so get xgl/compiz uploaded and be the hero of the day? :)
<ajmitch> compiz is a different matter ;)
<slomo> why?
<ajmitch> should I upload upstream, or the fork that everyone uses?
<slomo> who did the fork?
<ajmitch> quinnstorm
<slomo> take upstream ;)
<ajmitch> then all the users will complain :)
<slomo> what exactly did he do to poor compiz?
<ajmitch> patched the hell out of it, added a bunch of new features
<slomo> hm, maybe upload upstream for now and then add the useful parts of his stuff as a patchset
<imbrandon> and alot of kde fixes iirc
<ajmitch> I suppose I could
<ajmitch> I don't use it myself
<imbrandon> ajmitch: or do upstream and poke quinn to patch and submit
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> to the official repo
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> of course, I'd put the version number I upload higher than the fork's
<slomo> ajmitch: just do it :) it can't be worse than what we have now and finally users will stop complaining
* ajmitch checks how active libcm is
<slomo> ajmitch: and for f-spot... shall i already upload a mono that has sqlite2 in recommends instead of depends?
<ajmitch> I'll do that, I'd prefer to upload to debian & sync for now
<slomo> i mean mono itself, not f-spot
<slomo> libmono-sqlite*-cil depends on both sqlite libs
<ajmitch> ah ok
<ajmitch> go ahead & do that
<slomo> (i.e. you don't have to depend on that yourself :P )
<ajmitch> I'll drop the explicit deps
<ajmitch> since they used to be needed
<slomo> yes, until the large mono split :)
<slomo> i wonder why beagle still depends on old sqlite lib
<slomo> tseng: ^--- ?
<ajmitch> do I still need to depend on libmono0?
<slomo> nope
<slomo> mono-jit depends on that
<ajmitch> great
<slomo> all dependencies are fine now (well, libsqlite0 isn't anymore in some minutes ;) )
<slomo> ajmitch: what do you think? libsqlite0 to recommends or to suggests?
<ajmitch> suggests
<ajmitch> I might hold off uploading f-spot to debian for about 2 days
<ajmitch> Too young, only 8 of 10 days old
<ajmitch> it's 2 days off going into testing
<slomo> hmm, i would really prefer it if you could upload f-spot to ubuntu first then... then we could already add it to the seed, get it moved into main by that and have it on the knot2 cds
<slomo> knot2 is next week afaik
<ajmitch> hm ok
<ajmitch> that shouldn't be a problem
<ajmitch> it's just filing a sync bug
<ajmitch> & 1 extra changelog entry
<ajmitch> ok, changed -4 to -3ubuntu1 :)
<slomo> thanks :)
<slomo> will you write the MIR and add it to the seed? :)
<ajmitch> I can
<ajmitch> though pitti should approve the MIR before adding
<Lathiat> is there a fix for this broken text stuff?
<slomo> ajmitch: the kubuntu seeds had some stuff in that wasn't in main yet too... it only speeded up the review of the MIR ;)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: Option "RenderAccel" "0"
<Lathiat> ah
<ajmitch> doesn't seem to affect desktop performance much that I can see
<ajmitch> slomo: naughty
<slomo> ajmitch: or just upload f-spot for now and ask pitti by mail to look at it asap because you like to have this on knot2 ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> pitti is just online now :)
<ajmitch> and of course it's being argued on the mailing list
<slomo_> ajmitch: or just upload f-spot for now and ask pitti by mail to look at it asap because you like to have this on knot2 ;)
* ajmitch saw that :)
<slomo_> ok... i didn't know when my connection silently dropped ;)
<slomo_> mono uploaded
<ajmitch> f-spot uploaded
<slomo_> cool... so world domination is near now :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ajmitch: did that gnome-control-center for ppc stuff works its self out that you know of ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: it should have
<imbrandon> kk
<slomo_> ajmitch: hmm, really beagle uses sqlite0... do you know whether there is still a reason? or whether i can simply change that now? ;)
<ajmitch> you'll have to ask tseng
<slomo_> at least this explains why beagle can't search f-spot fotos
<ajmitch> users will have to remove their index
<ajmitch> hm, I thought I'd patched that properly to use sqlite3 if the f-spot db was sqlite3
<slomo_> nope
<slomo_> it uses the same version of sqlite as beagle uses for the f-spot helper
<slomo_> ajmitch: will it remove the old index automatically?
<ajmitch> I don't know
<slomo_> i'll test it
<Nafallo> IIRC you changed it to use the new sqlite if there wasn't an index already and use the old one if there was...
<slomo_> Nafallo: nope, it uses whatever version configure finds
<Nafallo> so auto-converting the old index then?
<slomo_> don't think so... it will probably drop the old index and create a new one
<Nafallo> ouch.
<slomo_> it's only an index ;) not a database that can't be easily automatically created like in f-spot
<ajmitch> which is why I've got to get that sqlite2->3 convertor working properly
<ajmitch> which is easier said than done, since it doesn't like having both in a single process, it seems
<slomo_> why btw? the symbols are prefixed with the sqlite version
* ajmitch probably just has top open sqlite 2, read in all data, close, reopen as sqlite3 & write
<ajmitch> I know, but it stops reading very quickly if I try to read from the old db & write to the new in a loop :)
<slomo_> so try the read all && write all approach :)
<ajmitch> will do, I just need time to sit & do it :)
<ajmitch> not too hard, since you can get the aql to create the tables out of the existing table
<Nafallo> woha! what happened to the deskbar-applet? :-P
<ajmitch> s/aql/sql/
<ajmitch> Nafallo: it got an upgrade?
<Nafallo> seems like it. the textfield has an orange border now :-)
* shawarma yawns
<slomo_> ajmitch: Warn: Likely sqlite database version mismatch trying to read from /home/slomo/.beagle/TextCache/TextCache.db.  Purging.
<slomo_> ajmitch: so it only drops the index ;)
<ajmitch> oh good
<ajmitch> at least it doesn't bail out & die straight away
<Lathiat> is gnome-panel eating cpu & the applications menu flickering constantly a known probleM?
<slomo_> ajmitch: i guess i'll upload this later after tseng showed up :) i've fixed the bashism bugs too now
<slomo_> Lathiat: yes
<Lathiat> ok
<slomo_> Lathiat: bug 52405
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52405 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel eats 50% cpu for half an hour and flickers" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52405
<slomo_> ajmitch: seems to be a bit faster too
<Lathiat> cheers
<Toadstool> hey everybody
<Hobbsee> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi Hobbsee
<Amaranth> what helper installs dbus conf files?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: got a path to one of the conf files?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: looked for that file path on packages.ubuntu.com?
<Amaranth> it goes in your package as debian/<package>.dbus-conf
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: in the second section, about the files/directories?
<Hobbsee> oh, which helper, not which package...dont mind me
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I'm trying to figure out which debhelper script installs these files
<Hobbsee> ah
<Amaranth> *smack*
* Amaranth runs
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Amaranth> I dunno, it's 7am and I haven't gone to bed yet.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Amaranth> Yeah. :P
<Amaranth> I can't get my daemon and client to speak dbus to each other.
<Amaranth> meh, it can wait until afternoon :P
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: ping?
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, hello
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: hi :) do you have clearlooks window manager decorations in xfce?
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, yes
<slomo_> you might want to get the ones from http://www.stellingwerff.com/?p=16
<slomo_> they fit much better with the current clearlooks gtk2 engine
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, thanks, I'll test this right now :)
<Hobbsee> how do i make a file executable in debian/rules with debhelper?  pastebin of rules file is at http://rafb.net/paste/results/VplRFC53.html
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: np :) gnome uses them already with the latest gnome-themes upload
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: and if you need a sponsor for main for this (and janimo isn't there) feel free to ping me
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, thanks again ;)
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, with chmod?
<Gloubiboulga> it'll work
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: i'd used the command on the second line to make it work for amarok, which uses cdbs.  unfortunately, you cant chmod +x a file in the source, and then expect it to be copied over as an exectable
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: and the idiot question of where do i actually put the command, of course
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's being stripped later with dh_strip
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, line 75,5
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: right, and i got the syntax right, as it installs in chmod a+x /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh?
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, yep
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yay!
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: still didnt work.
<Gloubiboulga> :(
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: i'm assuming it is chmod a+x, as it is in amarok
* Hobbsee wonders if you have to do it as a post-inst or something annoying.
<Gloubiboulga> well, the line 65 should change the permissions already
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: oh, the 755 means executable?
<Gloubiboulga> yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<ivoks> anyone familiar with python? :)
<slomo_> ivoks: depends on what you want to know ;)
<ivoks> slomo_: i have a string, that looks like tuple
<ivoks> slomo_: i just want to convert it to tuple
<slomo_> no idea then ;)
<ivoks> :)
<slomo_> ivoks: "".join(x) maybe?
<slomo_> if x = ('a', 'b', 'c') this does what you want
<luks> that converts a tuple to string :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> :*
<luks> "a, b, c".split(", ")
<luks> ?
<slomo_> that makes an list
<ivoks> i have
<luks> tuple("a, b, c".split(", "))
<ivoks> result=('keyword', 'not-attempted')
<ivoks> and this is a string
<ivoks> "".join(result) results in string too :/
<luks> you mean you have "result=('keyword', 'not-attempted')" as a string?
<luks> if yes, then simply exec it
<ivoks> no ('keyword', 'not-attempted') is a string
<ivoks> result is variable
<ivoks> eh :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: GOT IT!!!!  :D
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, YAY! :)
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, what is the solution?
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: what do you think about the theme? do you have an screenshot? i have no idea how it looks on xfce :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: dh_fixperms automatically strips all executable permissions off anything in /usr/docs - so you have to exclude that file.  it's in man dh_fixperms
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, I'm fighting to make it work...
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, damn, it's something I have to remember of :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: i'd already checked dh_strip, it's listed in debian maintainers guide. you've got uploads to main, dont you?
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, nop
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: didnt you go for them in the last meeting?
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, no, I'll go for core-dev at next TB
<zul_> heh heh...
<zul_> good luck
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: nice :)
<Hobbsee> as for zul_...
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, sorry, you'll have to find someone else to sponsor your upload ;p
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yeah, that's harder than it used to be
<zul_> Hobbsee: why dont you go for core-dev at the next tb meeting?
<Gloubiboulga> zul_, you'regoing for core-dev too? you're not already?
<Hobbsee> zul_: havent done enough?
<zul_> ah
<Hobbsee> zul_: well, i dont think i've done enough.  but then you can see how long it took me to go for motu.
<zul_> it could make your stop pestering people ;)
<Hobbsee> zul_: well, yeah, exactly.  unfortunatly, the core-dev is smaller, so i have to pester the same people more often
<zul_> true
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: for gnome it was just "cp foo bar" ;)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, it should be the same for Xfce...
<tuxmaniac> guys
<tuxmaniac> Is launchpad and malone gonna be open sourced in the near future ?
<Hobbsee> hi tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> hi howdy you
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: good, fixing bugs
* tuxmaniac busy with office work :|
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tuxmaniac> Is launchpad and malone gonna be open sourced in the near future ?
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> tuxmaniac: Not that I know of
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> so malone will still continue to store things in its own format?
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, http://tiber.tauware.de/~gauvain/Screenshot.png
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: looks good... only that the gnome version has a stronger and not so dark blue... you don't use the latest gtk2-engines, do you?
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, the one in the edgy repos
<Gloubiboulga> hum, wait
<slomo_> 2.7.6 is what you want
<Gloubiboulga> it's 2.7.4
<Gloubiboulga> 2.7.6 is in the gtk2-engines package now, right?
<slomo_> then update please :)
<slomo_> yes
<Gloubiboulga> hum, a little mcs bug... some Widgets have not been refreshed
<slomo_> hm, restart your session ;) but you have a lighter, stronger blue too now?
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<Gloubiboulga> brb
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, you can refresh the screenshot :)
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: right... that's how it should look like :)
<Gloubiboulga> it's nice :)
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: metacity themes seem to have hardcoded colors... your xfce theme seems to take the colors from the gtk theme, right?
<slomo_> in that case it's not that important to update the theme... but nice nonetheless :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: FYI:  you use dh_fixperms --except /path/to/file/file
<bddebian> slomo_: I got transcode working and uploaded but I'm not sure why it's dep-wait
<slomo_> bddebian: that's in the build log
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, I have to admit that I don't really know... :)
<bddebian> slomo_: I know but what I am saying is that It build locally :-)
<Gloubiboulga> I haven't touched all the artwork stuff yet
<slomo_> bddebian: liba52-0.7.4-dev | liba52-dev would be the correct way
<slomo_> bddebian: the buildds sometimes have problems with virtual packages it seems
<bddebian> Oh
<slomo_> just reupload with that small change :)
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: :)
<bddebian> slomo_: OK
<slomo_> bddebian: you missed "* moved libxvidcore4 to Recommends rather than depends."
<slomo_> other than that it seems to be fine :) good work :)
<bddebian> Doh, I suck :-(
<slomo_> no, you rock :)
<bddebian> Bah :-)
<Gloubiboulga> archive.ubuntu.com is slow today... might be because today's sunday
<Riddell> how do I enable universe in my pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got a pbuilderrc?
<Riddell> yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: usually in /etc/pbuilderrc?
<bddebian> Riddell: Edit pbuilderrc
<slomo_> Riddell: OTHERMIRROR="deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse restricted"
<Hobbsee> there
<Riddell> and then I need to re-create it?
<bddebian> Nope just pbuilder update
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sudo pbuilder-update --override-config
<Hobbsee> dotn forget the overriding of the config
<bddebian> Oh aye
<Riddell> that seems to have done it
<Riddell> we should change the default pbuilderrc to have that in it (commented out)
<bddebian> Talk to the "powers that be" ;-)
* bddebian is just a lsave
<bddebian> Err slave
* Hobbsee cracks her whip at bddebian.  get to it.
<bddebian> yes massa
<Hobbsee> bddebian: massa?
<bddebian> massa == master
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> i suppose that's still better than being called mistress :)
<zul> i choosed to hold my tongue
<Hobbsee> zul: s/choosed/chose :)
<zul> meh..
<Hobbsee> zul: where are you from, btw?
<zul> in canada or as some people call it canuckistan
<Hobbsee> zul: ahhh...right
<luks> edb
<Hobbsee> night all
<bddebian> slomo_: libxvidcore4 must be getting picked up by shlib depends.  If I make it a recommends does that override it?
<slomo_> bddebian: nope... then don't change it
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> Uploaded
<bddebian> OK, shower time, bbl
<bddebian> slomo_: If/when transcode succeeds, I will throw up gtranscode
<slomo_> bddebian: perfect :)
<siretart> slomo_: I'm just looking at transcode, but I'm failing at the libavcodec build-dep
<siretart> slomo_: what else did you say needs a newer ffmpeg as well?
<siretart> slomo_: and did you manage to reach sam?
<slomo_> siretart: bddebian already did it... and works fine with our libavcodec it seems
<slomo_> no he didn't answer yet :(
<slomo_> and mplayer needs a newer ffmpeg... it likes to segfault with our current version
<siretart> bddebian: my hero! :)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> w00t transcode built on i386, PPC, and amd64
<hub> hi
<bddebian> Hello hub
<hub> I need and advocating for hugin http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2808
<hub> so I can upload it
<hub> this time the license of vigra should be OK
<bddebian> OK, swim time again, later folks
<Spec> I can't 'pbuilder create' my pbuilder environment :-/, it keeps stalling after getting 2-5 packages :-/
<slomo_> Riddell: what is "qt4-x11-kdecopy"? a copy of qt4-x11? ;)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> specifically it's the copy from kde's SVN
<slomo_> hmm... what's the difference between the two?
<Riddell> qt4-x11 is qt 4.1, qt4-x11-kdecopy is qt 4.2 preview plus some patches
<slomo_> ok, sounds sane then :) this is needed for kde4? i guess kde4 will be the next kde version which i'll test :)
<Riddell> slomo_: yes, it's what kde 4 needs, so the package is intended for people building kde 4
<Riddell> any volunteers to package kdelibs trunk welcome :)
<Linuturk> where would I begin to build and contribute a package installer of www.aptana.com ?
<Linuturk> i'd like to start contributing to ubuntu with this good program, but I don't know where to start
<Gloubiboulga> Linuturk, you can start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Linuturk> yes, i've been reading that
<Linuturk> thanks
<Linuturk> i'm going to school
<Gloubiboulga> nice :)
<Linuturk> #ubuntu-motu-school that is
<Gloubiboulga> did you look at the packaging guide to start with aptana?
<Linuturk> packaging guide?
<Spec> ubotu! ubugtu! whaa
<Gloubiboulga> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Linuturk> thanks
<Linuturk> that helps
<Gloubiboulga> cool :)
<bddebian> re
<Gloubiboulga> re bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga
* Gloubiboulga is fighting with pyxfce
<Gloubiboulga> there's absolutely no documentation
<bddebian> So what else is new? :)
<Gloubiboulga> in pyxfce? everything is new :)
<bddebian> No, I meant no documentation :)
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, I must be tired, I don't understand :s
<Gloubiboulga> (heh, I usually speak french ;) )
<Gloubiboulga> anaway, I'm off, see you later
<bddebian> I am saying that it is common that there is no documentation :-)
* bddebian gives the archive admins plenty more work...
<Ademan> is there a compiz development channel?
!lilo:*! We're going to be doing some pruning of bot klines. Please be aware that some spambots etc. may momentarily reappear.
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> doing UWN this week?
<Riddell> Ademan: yes
<Riddell> although I can't remember what it's called
<Riddell> probably something obvious
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> its not compiz though
<toma> qquestion reguarding pbuilder: it requires a dsc to build, but what if i changed the changelog. Then there is no valid dsc.
<bddebian> Toma: you need to rebuild the package with debuild or dpkg-buildpackage to generate the new .dsc
<toma> bddebian: just an ordary dpkg-buildpackage is enough to create it?
<bddebian> Toma: dpkg-buildpackage -S if you want it to sign the changes
<bddebian> add -sa if you need to include the source
<toma> *sigh*
<toma> i want to use the pbuilder environments i created
<bddebian> ?
<bddebian> You can try pdebuild too but I don't know much about it
<toma> i can not get pdebuild to use a dapper or breeze tgz
<toma> ok dpkg -b creates the dsc and diff.gz
<toma> ok
<bddebian> Shit, someone screwed up the versioning for serpento
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i need some help with audacious
<Sp4rKy> E: libaudacious: ldconfig-symlink-referencing-wrong-file usr/lib/libaudacious.so -> /tmp/buildd/audacious-1.0.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libaudacious.so.2.0.0 instead of libaudacious.so.2.0.0
<Sp4rKy> what can i do for this error ?
<Sp4rKy> hi mr_pouit :)
<mr_pouit> hi Sp4rKy ^^
<Sp4rKy> i think MOTUs are sleeping :/
<mr_pouit> UTC-6 i think, and we are on UTC+2, so ^^...
<mr_pouit> ((no that's stupid ^^)
<Sp4rKy> :D
<slomo_> Sp4rKy: run lintian with -i... it will explain this better to you
<Sp4rKy> slomo_, i've done it , and look at the section of debian policy
<slomo_> Sp4rKy: ok, i assume the link is to the full path of the library instead of using a relative path
<slomo_> which then obviously breaks after installing the because
<slomo_> s/the because//
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> and so ...
<Sp4rKy> what's wrong
<slomo_> the build system of the package
<Sp4rKy> because this link seems done with dh_link
<slomo_> oh
<slomo_> are you sure? then dh_link was used wrong ;)
<slomo_> where is this package?
<Sp4rKy> audacious
<Sp4rKy> i'll dput it now
<mr_pouit> Sp4rKy: why is there another Makefile in the package ?
<slomo_> Sp4rKy: can you give me the url?
<mr_pouit> because in this makefile is made another call to ldconfig...
<Sp4rKy> mr_pouit, there is 2 Makefile in 2 rep
<Sp4rKy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2609
<slomo_> Sp4rKy: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/audacious-0607051625/audacious-1.0.0/libaudacious/Makefile.in
<slomo_> the post-hook is wrong
<slomo_> install-posthook:
<slomo_> this creates the ugly links
<Sp4rKy> so i need make a patch
<slomo_> yes
<Sp4rKy> k
<Sp4rKy> so i must delete the posthook entry ?
<slomo_> no... patch it and make it right
<slomo_> i.e. make relative links instead of absolute ones
<Sp4rKy> but what's worng in this :
<Sp4rKy>  @if test `whoami` = 'root' && test -z "$(DESTDIR)"; then \
<Sp4rKy>    echo "[running ldconfig to update system library cache] "; \
<Sp4rKy>    /sbin/ldconfig; \
<Sp4rKy> echo "[system library cache updated] "; \
<Sp4rKy>  fi
<slomo_> nothing... but the install-posthook target in libaudacious/Makefile.in creates
<slomo_> the links wrong
<Sp4rKy> ok !
<^ohoel> where can I find buildlogs again?
<slomo_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/libgnomeui/2.15.90-0ubuntu2
<slomo_> i.e. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/$package/$version
<slomo_> leave out the version and you can select one
<^ohoel> ah, thanks slomo :)
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: be aware of http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/glsa/glsa-200607-13.xml
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, so i only need use the last version ?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: apparently, but I don't follow audacious development so I'm not the best person to ask.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> thx
<crimsun> np
<bmonty> we can drop the "c2" in the end of C++ packages for an unstable merge to edgy, right?
<slomo_> no
<doko> bmonty, slomo_ : if the soname in unstable did change, yes, if not: no
<bmonty> soname didn't change
<slomo_> doko: right, i didn't think about that case
<bmonty> thanks doko
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-23
<ryanakca> hmm. Any sbuilders have any idea what I can do to fix http://pastebin.ca/626606?
<RainCT> good night
<jussi01> nite RainCT
<sharon> hi, i'm an ubuntu user and i wish to alter it. i want it to resume after suspend by pressing any key and without providing password. can any one direct me to implement this?
<ryanakca> hmm. Any sbuilders have any idea what I can do to fix http://pastebin.ca/626606?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Use pbuilder?
<ryanakca> ScottK: so, sbuild will not work in any way shape or form for 'all'?
<StevenK> ryanakca: sbuild -A
<ScottK> ryanakca: Dunno.  Never used it.
<ryanakca> StevenK: aha! thanks :D
<porthose> Hello MOTU's: Could you please comment/first advocate Ampache. Thank You  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6131
<mwolson> ooh, Amache.  i've been meaning to try that out at some point
<porthose> cool
<mwolson> (i'm not a MOTU though, so can't push the upload through)
<porthose> more eyes the better
<white> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2007/07/msg00010.html
<ajmitch> white: trying to drag people away from ubuntu? :)
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee, ajmitch
<jdong> VISTA SP1 BUILD 1711! WHOO!
<jdong> ;-)
<ajmitch> hello RAOF 
<RAOF> And a hello to you too, crackmeister jdong :)
<jdong> why hello, RAOF :)
<white> ajmitch: just sharing the release party thoughts :)
<ajmitch> oh dear
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch!
<Hobbsee> !jdong | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<white> ajmitch: wondeful timing. Last night released, here was College party and tonight as well. I just have 1 lecture and none tomorrow :)
<white> RE-O-Week :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: the bot seems to have learned english as a 4th or 8th language :)
<Hobbsee> release party?  that might be fun
<Hobbsee> heh
<white> Hobbsee: well i consider the college party as my personal release party :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* RAOF wonders how hard he should try to break nouveau
<jdong> glxgears
<jdong> poof?
<RAOF> Fails to break my nouveau.  It even works.
<jdong> that's amazing
<jdong> beryl!
<RAOF> Nouveau doesn't even begin to support a GL compositing manager.  There's no texturing yet :)
* RAOF ponders wistfully that xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is probably a *bit* too raw for universe.
<RAOF> No one would have any problems with a git snapshot video driver and drm in universe, would they :P.
<ajmitch> not at all
<ajmitch> the nouveau guys would probably hate you if you stuck it in
<nixternal>  ubotu]  jdong: jdong is Hobbsee:
<ubotu> I'll remember that, nixternal
<nixternal> WOW!
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> stupid bot
* minghua is under the impression that nothing is too raw for universe. :-)
<Hobbsee> @deleditor nixternal 
<nixternal> that bot killed my joke
<Hobbsee> %deleditor nixternal 
<nixternal> the whole "jdong is Hobbsee" was the whole part of it
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> but obviously I copied a lil to much
<jdong> !jdong
<ubotu> jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> !forget jdong: jdong
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Hobbsee
<jdong> !forget Hobbsee, she's mean.
<nixternal> hahahah
<jdong> ow!
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> grr, I just realised you deleted me :(
<ajmitch> poor nixternal 
<ajmitch> I don't know what you're complaining about, I've never been an editor :P
<nixternal> always getting picked on
<nixternal> ajmitch: I am one every other month, and then people *cought*Hobbsee*cough* remove me :p
<ajmitch> Hobbsee wouldn't be that mean
<Hobbsee> nah, i just havent added you prior to this
* nixternal turns and walks away from commenting
<crimsun> who mentioned Vista?
<nixternal> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<nixternal> nice
<jdong> crimsun: did you have vista on highlight?
<Hobbsee> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jdong> man you have everything on highlight
<jdong> alsa.. kernel....
<crimsun> no, I have nixternal on highlight so I know when to avoid the audio issues.
* jdong ducks for cover
<nixternal> haha
<jdong> crimsun: speaking of 3rd generation macbook audio....
<jdong> crimsun: haha no just kidding, it works great
<nixternal> ya, I switched to Debian, so my audio is working again ;p
<crimsun> hmm, no, that's a Debian vm running in Vista.
<nixternal> no, tried that already...doesn't work to well
<Hobbsee> nixternal: muhahhahahahaha
<Hobbsee> *now* you're removed.
<nixternal> ;(
<jdong> nixternal: how on earth do you sad wink? have you ever tried it?
<nixternal> ya, it works well actually
<nixternal> kind of the puppy dog look, with a "you know you love me" wink
<jdong> nixternal: you must have very good motor control then to be able to frown and wink :)
<jdong> ;(
<nixternal> there, you did it!
<jdong> nixternal: LOL the guy at the terminal next to me just asked me "WTF are you trying to do?"
<jdong> nixternal: I quickly hid this terminal behind a firefox and said "nuthin.."
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> use Yakuake, a simple keystroke and it disappears
<porthose> Hello MOTU's: Could you please comment/first advocate Ampache. Thank You  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6131
<LucidFox> GUI applications aren't required to have manpages, are they?
<RAOF> If it's in /usr/bin, it should have a manpage
<TheMuso> Heya folks.
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso 
<Hobbsee> hi luke!
<jeromeg> when requesting a sync we should as a sync for the source package, or the binary one ?
* jeromeg as just seen the wiki page...
<jeromeg> s/as/has/
<LucidFox> jeromeg> source
<LucidFox> because it will be rebuilt on Ubuntu anyway
<RAOF> We don't upload binary packages.
<Hobbsee> thank goodness.
<StevenK> If we did it would take calc twice as long to torture us with openoffice.org!
<LucidFox> lol
<LucidFox> can someone review? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6135
<Hobbsee> StevenK: is volunteering
<StevenK> Funnily enough, I'm so not.
<jeromeg> LucidFox: thx
<jeromeg> could someone have a look at my sync request please ? bug 127672
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127672 in cal3d "[Sync Request]  Please sync cal3d (0.11.0-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127672
<jeromeg> I need this package to be synced to fix a bunch of bugs with python-soya
<jeromeg> (well to update the python-soya package
<jeromeg> )
<StevenK> python-soya has been updated ...
<StevenK> I uploaded it last night ...
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: oh, you didnt follow sync requesting procedures
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: approved.  will be synced in the next few days hopefully
<StevenK> The new soya should be on the mirrors
<jeromeg> StevenK: well it doesn't build on my pbuilder due to libcal3d12 missing
<StevenK> python-soya was a merge, not a sync
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: I don't understand, what should have I followed ?
<StevenK> It built on the buildds, and has probably hit mirrors. Ergo, you don't need to build it.
<jeromeg> StevenK: mmm, ok.
<jeromeg> StevenK: oh great ! I've just seen it, I will have a look to see if it fixes the bugs.
<jeromeg> StevenK: thx a lot !
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: hmm..  documentation seems to have been moved, or i cant find it
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: subscribe "ubuntu-universe-sponsors", basically, and the sponsor team will look at it
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: I tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess , could you tell me what I did wrong ?
<Hobbsee> To request a sync, [WWW]  file a bug in Launchpad with the above information. Once the bug is complete and correct, if you are not an Ubuntu developer, subscribe (NOT assign) ubuntu-main-sponsors for packages in Main/Restricted and ubuntu-universe-sponsors for packages in Universe/Multiverse. They will review the request and subscribe ubuntu-archive. Ubuntu developers should subscribe (NOT assign) the ubuntu-archive team to the bug directly.
<Hobbsee> This team will process the request and close the bug when it is complete. Please only subscribe ubuntu-archive to a bug once you have a clear action for the archive team to perform. Do not ask ubuntu-archive to help you decide what to do.
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: first paragraph under "submitting your request"
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: oh yes.... sorry
<Hobbsee> cant say i like the term "Ubuntu Developer" there, though.
<Hobbsee> it should explicitly say "those who are in ~ubuntu-dev
<Hobbsee> no problem
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> as not all developers are MOTU's or in core dev
<paras> channel, where can i find the resourcr on localization of ubiquity ?
<jeromeg> to solve bug 114534, what is the most appropriate, SRU with the two patches or backport of gutsy version ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114534 in gimmie "Suggested patches for gimmie" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114534
<jeromeg> anyone please ?
<RAOF> jeromeg: *Maybe* an SRU.  Backports aren't for bugfixes.
<jeromeg> RAOF : ok I'll try that
<LucidFox> What does "triaged" mean?
<RAOF> That someone trusted (ie: with the ability to change a bug to triaged :)) believes that all the necessary info to fix the bug is there.
<porthose> Hello MOTU's: Could you please comment/first advocate Ampache. Thank You :)   http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6131
<jmg> anyone got a fix for firefox 2.0.0.5 quicksearch?
* RAOF wonders whether porthose is really a bot :)
<porthose> no just persistent:)
<LucidFox> heh
<jmg> did anyone elses break on the latest upgrade in feisty?
<jmg> firefox_2.0.0.5+1-0ubuntu1
* RAOF wonders whether anyone in this channel are still running feisty
<Hobbsee> RAOF: maybe some crazy ones
<jmg> RAOF: gutsy is fscked on my laptop
<jmg> has been for ages
<jmg> it randomly locks up
<RAOF> This week in Nouveau news: RENDER acceleration works fine, and compositing with xcompmgr works brilliantly.
<jmg> i update every day in the hope it stabilises
<jmg> i cant update this box because its running my tv
<jmg> wnat could be causing gutsy to go unresponsive?
<Amaranth> jmg: random lockups?
<Amaranth> jmg: xfce?
<Amaranth> jmg: i see that you are in fact running xfce
<Amaranth> jmg: it's a bug with xfwm4 and gtk+ 2.11.x, upstream has a fix
<Amaranth> jmg: run compiz and the problem will go away ;)
<Amaranth> or, really, any other WM, i guess
<LucidFox> what does "+1" mean in firefox_2.0.0.5+1-0ubuntu1?
<jmg> compiz
<jmg> ok thanks
<jmg> i have enough ram to run gnome now
<jmg> ill install it tomorrow
<jmg> dont think my i910 can handle compiz
<soren> jmg: Sure it can.
<soren> jmg: My i855 can. :)
<LucidFox> is it okay to use chrpath in debian/rules?
<porthose> Hello MOTU's: Could you please comment/first advocate Ampache. Thank You :)   http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6131
<soren> porthose: Could you switch /usr/share/ampache/config/ampache.cfg.php and ./etc/ampache/ampache.cfg.php around? I.e. make the former a symlink to the latter rather than vice versa?
<porthose> sure
<porthose> soren: done
<soren> porthose: cool.
<jeromeg> can a motu please review my debdiff for bug 52726 (it's attached there, please comment there any problems) ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52726 in php-image-canvas "Missing file referred to in /usr/share/php/Image/Canvas/Color.php" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52726
<porthose> soren: dput new source now?
<soren> porthose: Sure.
<peanutb> anyone have the link to bite sized bugs?
<soren> jeromeg: Um... php-image-color does not exist?
<peanutb> nevermind
<porthose> soren: dput new source done :)
<porthose> soren:  new changes are showing on REVU if you would like to comment/advocate :)
<soren> porthose: /usr/share/ampache/config/ampache.cfg.php is now a link to /etc/ampache/ampache.cfg.php, but the config file seems to be named ./etc/ampache/ampache.conf .
<StevenK> TheMuso: Around?
<porthose> soren:  ampache.cfg.php is the main configuration file for ampache which is generated with the web interface, do I also need to link ampache.conf to /etc/ampache?
<soren> porthose: Configuration files belong in /etc/.
<jwendell> Good morning folks!
<jwendell> is ftp.revu offline ?
<soren> porthose: During any sort of normal operations, /usr should be read-only.
<soren> porthose: The exception being when dpkg is running.
<porthose> k will fix those
<jwendell> is ftp.revu offline ?
<siretart> jwendell: it works for me
<zul_> someone looking me?
<jwendell> hmmm, i'll check my firewall, thanks, siretart 
<norsetto> Any kind soul wishing to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6130 ?
<porthose> soren: changes made, new source dput to REVU
<RainCT> if there is a debdiff that fixes two bugs, is it necessary to create a new one or is it enough if it's just attached to one and the other gets a link to it?
<RainCT> (they are just two little things so I don't think it would make sense to open a new one because of them)
<LucidFox> What team should I subscribe to bugs in Qt4?
<ScottK> LucidFox: None.  Figure the bug contacts are correct.
<ScottK> Good morning all.
* StevenK waves to ScottK 
* ScottK waves back to StevenK
<norsetto> Hi Scott
<keyes_> hello, have a problem while building a package : i've run dh_make and filled files in debian/ but when running debuild i've  debuild: fatal error at line 617: problem executing dpkg-parsechangelog | grep:  
<keyes_> when opening debian/changelog with vim i've a lot of : Error detected while processing function <SNR>16_MakeMenu: line    1:
<keyes_> with Gedit or other it's the normal file :|
<TheMuso> StevenK: I am now...
* Hobbsee waves
<TheMuso> Evening Hobbsee 
<zul_> hey Hobbsee 
<norsetto> g'day Hob
<Hobbsee> :)
<norsetto> TheMuso: thanks for your comment in bug #127397 Luke. Is the proposed change acceptable?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127397 in rt2500 "Merge rt2500 1.1.0-b4-4 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127397
<TheMuso> norsetto: I'd need to look at it again, and I am currently not in a position to do so at the moment.
<norsetto> TheMuso: np, thanks
<xxxxx1> morning all! :D
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: zul norsetto :)
<jwendell> Hi, i did an upload that was interrupted, now i want to upload again but i receive an error 'Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc'
<jwendell> i've tried dcut to remove that file on server, but it seems to not work
<Hobbsee> dcut doesnt work on revu
<Hobbsee> oh, that's what i was going to do.  patch that out
<StevenK> Don't do that.
<StevenK> All you'll do is annoy DDs who use Ubuntu machines to upload to Debian.
<Hobbsee> or add a message that say "dont try this on ubuntu hosts, such as revu and upload.ubuntu.com"
<Hobbsee> that was my preferred option
<Hobbsee> jwendell: fixed
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I like that option much better.
<jwendell> Hobbsee, can i upload now?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: yes
<jwendell> Hobbsee, thanks
<jwendell> Hobbsee, that orig.gz has about 20MB... that's a bit big :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> Any MOTU hopefuls (or MOTUs for that matter ;-)) want to practice security uploads?
<coNP> ScottK: yea
<StevenK> I don't need to practise. :-P
<ScottK> See Bug #127718.  I'll be glad to help/advise.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127718 in lighttpd "lighttpd security fixes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127718
<coNP> looking
<ScottK> StevenK: I wouldn't imagine you would, but IIRC we have MOTUs that have never done a security upload.
* Hobbsee hasnt.  havent needed to
<StevenK> Personally, I consider it an esoteric skill
<Hobbsee> oh wait, yes i have.
<Hobbsee> as long as you remember the CVE syntax
<coNP> LP has forgotten me again :(
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you *do* realise that we have a copule of MOTU's who have never done a NEW package either?
<ScottK> Yes I do.
<ScottK> I even know who at least one of them is.
<StevenK> Me, me.
<StevenK> :-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<TheMuso> StevenK: You were after me earlier/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ditto for cores...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ditto for core devs..
<StevenK> TheMuso: Yup. You might be interested in bug 127705
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127705 in compiz "compiz doesn't "talk" when switching windows" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127705
<zul> hah I have done several security uploads thank you very much
<TheMuso> StevenK: Yes I would be, I'll have a look at it soonish. I reckon that if accessibility is enabled, we disable compiz, but I'll take that up with the devs when I'm ready.
<coNP> ScottK: should I backport lighthttpd to dapper / feisty? Or patch-patch-patch...
<ScottK> coNP: Patch, patch, patch.
<jwendell> Hobbsee, my uploaded failed again, i think due to the size of the file
<jwendell> Hobbsee, is there another way to upload them?
<coNP> ScottK: is this for dapper or feisty?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: dont think so
<ScottK> coNP: You need to check dapper/edgy/feisty and then gutsy to make sure relevant issues are fixed.
<coNP> oh, cool
<Hobbsee> jwendell: removed
<jwendell> Hobbsee, yesterday i managed to upload, but i did it on upload.ubuntu.com (my mistake) :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> well, anywhere that you can upload is basically good.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> it wont show on revu, etc
* jwendell is going to do the 3rd try
<jwendell> Hobbsee, after that upload i received an email about 'not authorized' :)
<Hobbsee> indeed
<jwendell> :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<evand> Hobbsee: Thanks for the help.  Can you give this one more look over? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6123
<Hobbsee> evand: sure
<asisak> why dget does not work for LP?
<StevenK> Since different components of the source are stored in different directory due to how Launchpad's Librarian organises things.
<zorglu_> q. i have vlc compiled from trunk and would like to create a .deb for it. any hint on how i can do that ?
<coNP> then how can I make this unpack & patch my sources?
<coNP> I got orig.tar.gz and .dsc and .diff.gz
<Hobbsee> use dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<coNP> wow, thanks Hobbsee 
<coNP> zorglu_: what about the MOTU package update recipe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes/PackageUpdate)?
<zorglu_> coNP: thanks, looking :)
<Hobbsee> evand: uploaded :)
<evand> Hobbsee: wonderful! thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem :)
* Hobbsee archives
<LucidFox> Does someone feel like reviewing? ^_^
<asisak> evand: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-bluetooth/0.9/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1.tar.gz :D
<evand> ...ARR!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> poor evand 
<asisak> it is an easy update, though
<evand> indeed, on it
<evand> just a single bug fix
<zorglu_> hmm i have to install pbuilder to rebuild vlc :)
<asisak> zorglu_: you don't *have to* ... :)
<zorglu_> asisak: really ? im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes/PackageUpdate and it end with a sudo pbuilder build brasero_0.5.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<zorglu_> asisak: i dont have pbuilder, how can i do without ?
<asisak> zorglu_: yea, it is the recommended way if you want to make sure the package compiles with exactly the listed dependencies
<zorglu_> asisak: ok and if i dont care ? :) 
<asisak> zorglu_: for your own use you can use e.g. debuild -uc -us -b
<zorglu_> ok trying :) thanks
<asisak> don't forget to run "apt-get build-dep vlc" before that
<zorglu_> asisak: ok, i did that already :) the stuff already compiles fine, the point is to get a ubuntu package now :)
<asisak> cool :)
<zorglu_> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file modules/misc/freetype.c <- bouhou
* zorglu_ is sad :)
<StevenK> You say, smiling
<asisak> zorglu_: have a look at the patch, might be from SVN, i.e. not needed any more
<evand> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6149 If any sponsors have a moment to look it over, I'd very much appreciate it.
<asisak> yes, please help poor evand  :D
<evand> :)
<LucidFox> is it okay to use chrpath in debian/rules to remove rpaths from executables?
<zorglu_> asisak: is there an debuild option to ignore patch error ? or should i manually edit the diff ?
<asisak> zorglu_: you should check the patches 
<Hobbsee> evand: looks fine
* Hobbsee testbuilds
<zorglu_> asisak: building this pacakge seems a LOT of works :)
<zorglu_> asisak: i will try another way. like static building :)
<zorglu_> static building of a mozilla package, youhou :)
<asisak> zorglu_: it is a hard way, but you can learn a lot from that
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: link?
<LucidFox> Hobbsee> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6063
<LucidFox> or actually
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6138
<LucidFox> as it's the newer upload
<LucidFox> maybe I should note that I am the upstream maintainer, so any comments like "ask upstream to..." can be directed to me ^_^
<zorglu_> i dont get how you guys can handle that many packages with such procedures :)
* zorglu_ is in awe :)
<StevenK> zorglu_: Magic.
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: who's got copyright for years 04-06?
<asisak> zorglu_: vlc uses quilt
<asisak> zorglu_: so patches are easy to edit
<zorglu_> asisak: quilt = ?
<asisak> zorglu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<zorglu_> all that because of a silly bug in mozzila-plugin-vlc :) if( (c < 'a') || (c > 'z') ) is in the source but this should accept number too :)
<asisak> lol
<LucidFox> Hobbsee> It was abandoned since 2003, so I took over.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> +License:
<Hobbsee> should not be blank
<Hobbsee> at least from the homepage, it's gpl v2, not v2 or later
<LucidFox> the copyright notice headers said v2 or later
<Hobbsee> +The printer icon is part of the Crystal project,(C) Everaldo Coelho
<Hobbsee> +and the Crystal users community. These icons are released inder the GPL.
<Hobbsee> i'm fairly sure they're LGPL
<LucidFox> how can I check?
<Hobbsee> visit the website
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if you need to actually specify which those files or directories are, either
<LucidFox> Ah, that's odd.
<LucidFox> It does say LGPL, but it's light text on a light background, while the dark header boldly says "GNU General Public License"
<LucidFox> So it confused me.
<LucidFox> As for the files, I'll specify the exact paths.
<LucidFox> Since I'll have to edit debian/copyright anyway.
<Hobbsee> you dont need the sample stuff at the top of the rules file, either
<Hobbsee> and that's an odd way to find hte debian directory, i think
<Hobbsee> but it looks pretty goo
<Hobbsee> d
<LucidFox> odd way?
<Hobbsee> just havent seen it used before
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Share?
<LucidFox> what's the "proper" way?
<Hobbsee> +DEBIAN_DIR = $(shell echo ${MAKEFILE_LIST} | awk '{print $$1}' | xargs dirname )
<Hobbsee> StevenK: ^
<StevenK> ARGH
<StevenK> MY EYES
<LucidFox> Hmm.
<Hobbsee> haha
<StevenK> $(CURDIR)/debian
<LucidFox> That's odd. It isn't actually used.
<LucidFox> if it's not used explicitly in debian/rules itself, may I delete it?
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i quit
<Hobbsee> jwendell: :(
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: i assume so....
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i can't upload the big file :(
<jwendell> Hobbsee, anyway, could you see another upload? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6150
<Hobbsee> jwendell: why the makefile modifications in the diff?
<jwendell> hmm
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i don't know :(
<Hobbsee> presumably a clean rule hasnt been run, or something?
<jwendell> i just got the debian dir for 0.12 and changed it for 0.13 (and made a new patch)
<jwendell> Hobbsee, should i remove that non-debian-dir stuff from diff ?
<Hobbsee> oh, it runs autohell during build.
<jwendell> haha
<jwendell> autohell :)
<Hobbsee> jwendell: can you do a debdiff <the debian .dsc> <your .dsc> | diffstat > foo, and pastebin taht somewhere?
<jwendell> sure
<jwendell> Hobbsee, are you talking about the diff for 0.12 (previous version)?
<Hobbsee> and also without the | diffstat part, but with the rest of the command
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> jwendell: please also fix debian bug 433403
<ubotu> Debian bug 433403 in libgnomeprint15 "libgnomeprint15: Uninstallable: binNMUd." [Serious,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/433403
<Hobbsee> jwendell: please also fix debian bug 433407
<ubotu> Debian bug 433407 in pidgin-libnotify "pidgin-libnotify: needs stricter depends on pidgin" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/433407
<LucidFox> If an upstream release offers a choice between autotools and cmake, which build system is preferable to use in packaging?
<jwendell> Hobbsee, http://pastebin.ca/630823 (with |diffstat)
<jwendell> without diffstat i got a file with 1MB size!
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<jwendell> Hobbsee, do you still want to see it on pastebin?
<Hobbsee> yes please
<jwendell> Hobbsee, pastebin.ca has a 150KB limit :(
<Hobbsee> use rafb.net/paste
<jwendell> Hobbsee, http://rafb.net/p/toobig.html :)
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> jwendell: did you change *anything* outside the debian dir?
<jwendell> nope
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> jwendell: okay, can you run diff -urN oldsource/debian/ newsource/debian > foo, and pastebin that somewhere please?
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt be that big
<jwendell> one sec
* Hobbsee is attempting to get the diff into a reasonable form, as it's easier doing that, than reviewing the entire damned tarball
<jwendell> Hobbsee, http://pastebin.ca/630839
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i just dropped older patch (it was applied upstream), updated changelog, and created a new small patch
<Hobbsee> yep
<jwendell> oh, i changed Maintainer field too 
<coNP> why is that so much smaller than the debdiff?
<jwendell> debdiff got the entire tree (including new upstream tarball)
<coNP> oh, sure it is only debian/* diff
<Hobbsee> coNP: debian/ only
<Hobbsee> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/pidgin-libnotify-0707231030/pidgin-libnotify_0.13-0ubuntu1.diff which is everything not in the original tarball isnt much help, as it has a whole block of autohell in there
<coNP> ScottK: is it a problem if I cannot finish lighttpd for now? I started but now has to go for a while...
<Hobbsee> jwendell: looks sane.  testbuilding
<LucidFox> Reuploaded qink per Hobbsee's suggestions: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6153
<ScottK> coNP: Sooner the better, but whenever you can get it done.
<Hobbsee> jwendell: please send the contents of that last pastebin to the debian maintainer, inviting him to use it.
<Hobbsee> jwendell: also, please fix the debian bug that i mentioned earlier
<coNP> ScottK: okay
<jwendell> Hobbsee, about that debian bug, i think it's not valid at all: pidgin is going to have its own notify engine, so, pidgin-libnotify will be deprecated at pidgin 2.2 (or 2.3)
<tobiasschulz> MOTUs: can you check http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6151 please?
<jwendell> 3.0 is too far
<Hobbsee> jwendell: fair enough
<LucidFox> Who manages the NEW queue?
<ryanakca> hmm... Any sbuilders have an idea for this? E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<LucidFox> ryanakca> this probably means you don't have mirrors configured properly
<LucidFox> repositories, that is
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: archive admins
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: build-essentials.
<ryanakca> LucidFox: http://pastebin.ca/630863
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: it's different in a chroot? apt-cache show build-essential    works here, outside my chroot.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: and I'm getting the samething for devscripts and fakeroot, so I'm guessing it's a messed up schroot
<LucidFox> ryanakca> is it in pbuilder where you get this error?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah right.  no idea.
* Hobbsee doesnt use sbuild and friends
<Hobbsee> jwendell: looks sane
<ryanakca> LucidFox: no, schroot/sbuild... see "Entering the chroot" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<jwendell> Hobbsee, should i update changelog (i forgot to say i changed Maintainer field) ?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: probably, but i just hit the big red "upload" button
<Hobbsee> probably doesnt matter that much
<jwendell> haha
<jwendell> ok then
<LucidFox> ryanakca> ah, sorry, I haven't worked with that
<jwendell> Hobbsee,  does that mean the package was accepted?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: you should get an accepted mail
* Hobbsee hasnt got one yet
<jwendell> Hobbsee, thanks
<jwendell> later i'll try that big upload again
<Hobbsee> jwendell|lunch: there we go
<Toadstool> good morning!
<Hobbsee> morning Toadstool!
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee!
<geser> does somebody know if emerald 0.3 works with compiz?
<LucidFox> geser> it does
<geser> cool
<LucidFox> but you have to run emerald before compiz, otherwise it will use gtk-w-d or kde-w-d
* geser waits till emerald passes NW
<geser> NEW
<geser> so you can't change it afterwards?
<LucidFox> you can with emerald --replace
<LucidFox> as for NEW... it's really slow at times :(
<geser> I hope it's a little faster now as tribe-3 is out of the way
<LucidFox> I'm still waiting for qca2 to be accepted... it's stuck there since July 9
<shahab_sh> hi
<shahab_sh> i have a question about ubuntu packages and repositories 
<shahab_sh> anyone can help me plz
<shahab_sh> can i use debian etch repositories (dvds or ...) in ubuntu?
<Toadstool> shahab_sh: no you can't
<shahab_sh> there is no way?
<tobiasschul1> MOTUs: can you check http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6151 please?
<LucidFox> shahab_sh> Only at your own risk. And you're EXTREMELY likely to meet dependency hell.
<shahab_sh> LucidFox: look, i dont have high speed internet and i just have 1 ubuntu cd. its very difficult for me to download some packages but i have 3dvds of debian etch. now i wanna use the dvds for ubuntu.
<shahab_sh> now do i meet dependency hell??
<shahab_sh> :-/
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i saw that sparc and ia64 failed due to unmet dependencies. Is that my fault?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: URL?
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<jwendell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8551695/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-sparc.pidgin-libnotify_0.13-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> jwendell: yes you should
<Hobbsee> although it's probably gtk+2.0 that is broken on sparc
<jwendell> same for ia64
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jwendell> Hobbsee, what must i do?
<Hobbsee> there's a new source in the archives, it seems, so that may fix it
<Hobbsee> if it's gtk, either fix the gtk (or wait for teh new source binaries to build)
<Hobbsee> or ignore it
<leonel> http://www.phoronix.com/?page=news_item&px=NTkxNA  <-- This is Great
<jwendell> Hobbsee, ok, i'll wait
<Hobbsee> jwendell: yeah, gtk fails on sparc
<Hobbsee> so the rest probably will too - ie, anything that depends on it
<jwendell> indeed
<Ash-Fox> Linden lab needs to stop making their client requirements change. Each time theres a new version I end up redoing a ot of the package get it to compile again under pbuilder
<jwendell> Hobbsee, could you please remove supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc again? I'm going to try it again :)
<Hobbsee> jwendell: done
<jwendell> Hobbsee, thanks!
<geser> Hobbsee: have you some time to review (and upload) bug #87077?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87077 in scons "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<Hobbsee> ewww, i'm not touching scons.
<geser> ok, who should I ask instead?
<Hobbsee> the last uploader of scons
<Hobbsee> oh, no one from ubuntu is sane enough to touch it
<geser> :) Uploaded By:  Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync
<Hobbsee> broonie: would be able to tell you if it's sane
<geser> guess who provided that patch (the first debdiff)
<Hobbsee> geser: in fact, broonie would probably want to upload that to debian.
<LucidFox> Hobbsee> Why such a knee-jerk reaction to scons?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: because i dislike scons
<Hobbsee> hmm, looks OK.  guess i can sponsor
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: because i know that i'll have to merge the rotten thing in gutsy+1
<broonie> If this is the patch to fix interop with the launchpad buildds I wrote the patch :/
<geser> yes, that's the patch
<Hobbsee> broonie: yeah, just noticed.
<broonie> Ideally I'd get upstream fixed.
<Hobbsee> broonie: were you going to upload that to debian too?
* Hobbsee uploads
<geser> I've tested a patched scons and two packages which fail with the unpatched one on PPA
<geser> and they both build now
<Hobbsee> if the debian maintainer wrote the patch, then i trust it.
<geser> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
* Hobbsee feels dirty now
<Nafallo> oooh :-)
* Nafallo wakes up
<broonie> I wasn't going to upload immediately - ideally I'd fix upstream or convert to use a patch system before I add mroe patches.
<Hobbsee> point
<broonie> OTOH it's a relatively pressing issue for you guys so Ubuntu could use a quick fix.
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
<geser> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey geser
<bur[n] er> greetings all... anyone know if xtightvncviewer 1.3.9 is on deck for inclusion in gutsy?  1.2.9 is there currently
<geser> only if someone packages it, Debian has still 1.2.9
<bur[n] er> oh rrrright, forgot it has to be in debian :)  /me hopes someone packages it
<AndyP> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=424077
<ubotu> Debian bug 424077 in xtightvncviewer "xtightvncviewer: new upstream stable release 1.3.9 available" [Wishlist,Open]  
<bur[n] er> cool, thanks AndyP, i'm hoping the new tightvnc helps my https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/123631 problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123631 in vnc4 "vncviewer -listen allows connections from UltraVNC SC clients, but doesn't display the window" [Undecided,New]  
<leonel> there's been some noise about  6.06.2    any  info on the release plans ?
<NeilW> REVU requested for vim-rails: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6132
<AndyP> ooh, polls for the uvf team
* AndyP waits for bribes :)
* jussi01 kick AndyP in the pants... you should know better :P
<AndyP> jussi01: i only vote for those who *don't* offer bribes ;)
<ScottK> AndyP should ask if the pollees prefer to win or lose.
<jussi01> lol
<norsetto> ***norsetto sits down, open a popcorn sack and enjoy the show
<AndyP> ScottK: what's your preference?
<ScottK> That we have a good UVF team.  If there are enough people better, then fine.  I don't care much.
* AndyP educates himself of the current team membership and agrees
<AndyP> a few extra conscientious members couldn't hurt though
<zorg_the_false> q. is there a channel for the motu multimedia team ?
<infinito> does anyone know why seahorse fails signing packages built using debuild?
<geser> infinito: feisty or gutsy?
<infinito> geser: feisty
<geser> bug #78165
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78165 in devscripts "debuild fails to use seahorse-agent or gpg-agent" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78165
<geser> there is also a workaround which should work on feisty
<ScottK> infinito: That or just sign with debsign.
<infinito> thanks!
<guardian> hi
<guardian> were could i find support about debian multiple binary packages please ?
<AndyP> guardian: anything about multiple binary packages in particular or just how to package them?
<guardian> well i'm starting knowing how to making multiple packages: typical use case is some program that comes with bunch of data that can be splitted
<guardian> however, i found no information about versioning: if only the executable changes, will data package versions change ?
<AndyP> guardian: in multiple binary packages, yes, the version is taken from the changelog... some packages have separate -data packages, which can have a different version
<guardian> so if i want to allow different versions for executable and data, i need to make standalone packages right ?
<guardian> 1 for the executable, and 1 per data pack ?
<man-di> guardian: you dont need to, but its much easier to do
<AndyP> guardian: yes, as i understand it
<guardian> man-di: what's the other option ?
<man-di> guardian: writing the whole logic to determine the version numbers for the packages yourself
<man-di> guardian: which is a major pain
<guardian> :)
<guardian> i see
<zorg_the_false>  debuild -uc -us -b <- when i do that, it always clean all the previous compiled  .o, aka i recompile everything instead of the .o what need to be recompiled. any way i could avoid this clean ?
<man-di> zorg_the_false: to avoid clean, use -nc
<zorg_the_false> man-di: thanks
<guardian> also i have another question which may be dumb :/ i followed the maintainer guide which instructs how to take a source tar.gz file and debianize it by creating package-version directory then invoking dh_make etc ... is there a way to have a debian directory right into my project (beside src dir ?) ? so that version is taken from configure.ac ?
<man-di> zorg_the_false: but beware this can clutter the resulting packages
<zorg_the_false> man-di: how so ?
<man-di> guardian: thats really not recommended for several reasons
<man-di> guardian: I would file bugs about this against upstream
<man-di> guardian: as it makes packaging for a distro much harder
<guardian> you mean for a non debian disto ?
<man-di> guardian: no, another debian based distro
<man-di> guardian: you get diffs for the debian dir, thats a big pain
<guardian> in fact i would like to avoid doing what's explained inside maintainer guide again and again for each version i release
<guardian> it's a maemo package (nokia n800)
<guardian> so it's not aimed to run elswhere
<guardian> it's not meant to run elsewhere
<man-di> guardian: the maintainer guide is only about initial packaging
<man-di> guardian: you dont need to redo it each time, just updated the package, uupdate is your friend
<man-di> guardian: for most software an upstream update is done in 5 minutes in the debian package
<guardian> maybe i missed something then. i had foo directory. i made foo-0.1 and followed the maintainer guide. now relevant stuff is in foo-0.1/debian
<man-di> zorg_the_false: becuase uncleaned files and so
<guardian> where should i keep what's generated in foo-0.1 then ?
<guardian> i don't want to write copyritght files again and again
<man-di> guardian: you dont need to
<guardian> ah you mean i keep the 0.1 package then update it ?
<man-di> cd foo-0.1 ; uupdate ../foo-0.2.tar.gz ; debuild ; dput
<man-di> guardian: thats mainly it
<guardian> ok
<man-di> guardian: as long as foo-0.2.tar.gz doesnt ship a debian dir
<zorg_the_false> man-di: ok
<guardian> and is foo-0.1 supposed to be included in SCM ? what's generally done ?
<broonie> guardian: Depends. Some people keep only debian/ but most import all of upstream.
<broonie> The foo-buildpackage documentation will have standard workflows for each SCM.
<RainCT> what's a .desktop.in file? a disabled one?
<broonie> RainCT: .in files are usually processed by the configure script with some configuration it worked out.
<man-di> RainCT: a file that will be processed and become a .desktop file
<RainCT> ah ok, thanks
<guardian> well in fact i don't want foo-0.1/src to be in SCM or any other source/header/makefile etc
<man-di> RainCT: some placeholders will be replaced in it
<man-di> guardian: you dont need to
<guardian> so only foo-0.1/debian 
<RainCT> someone knows why always I debuild something it says /bin/pwd: can't open directory ../../../../../..: Permission denied  ?
<xxxxx1> ScottK, PM?
<calc> i sent a core dev application in 10 days ago and only got one response back so far is there anything else i need to do?
<ScottK> xxxxx1: If it's quick.
<guardian> broonie: when you say foo-buildpackage, you refer to cvs-buildpackage or svn-buildpackage ?
<RainCT> does simple-patchsys automatically apply al patches from debian/patches/?
<ScottK> RainCT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<RainCT> thanks
<RainCT> well but that command basically only adds a .patch to debian/patches, or?
<infinito> does MOTU created packages get overwritten when syncing from debian?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> If a Ubuntu change needs to be preserved, then you do a merge instead.
<guardian> thank you very much for your detailed answers guy. was much appreciated
<guardian> bye :)
<RainCT> good night all
<mohammad> could anyone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6052 for me?
<ScottK> mohammad: Does it still doe the mozilla init stuff?
<mohammad> ScottK: the copyright issues are completely resolved but not the mozilla init stuff
<mohammad> ScottK: do you have any suggestion for me?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-24
<ScottK> mohammad: I think that you should just depend on firefox|iceape|seamonkey|xulrunner and use the gecko engine already installed rather than try to force it via your init.
<ScottK> That's part of what the packaging system does for you and you should let it do that and not work around it.
<mohammad> I have added firefox|iceape in the depends section but don't know how MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME should be initited ..
<ScottK> Can it just be disabled?
<ScottK> What does zekr do if it doesn't exist?
<mohammad> if MOZ5home is not set zekr does not work
<mohammad> I have installed firefox and iceape on my system but, moz5home is not set automatically, I believe it should be set manually
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> I'm looking for another package you can use as a model.
<sommer> hey ScottK, I just submitted a bug in dapper-backports for sylpheed-claws-gtk2-clamav.
<ScottK> OK.  What's the bug
<sommer> Bug #127835
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127835 in dapper-backports "sylpheed-claws-gtk2-2.1.1  backport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127835
* ScottK looks
<sommer> If I need to add anything let me know.
* sommer first bug and all.
<ScottK> mohammad: democracyplayer might be worth a look. They just depend on Firefox.
<ScottK> sommer: It needs to be a proper debdiff.
<sommer> ScottK: okay...I'll fix that up.
<ScottK> sommer: Don't forget that what you are debdiffing is the sylpheed-claws-gtk2 source package.
<sommer> ScottK: right...uploaded the debdiff.
<sommer> I wasn't really sure what to name it exactly.
<mohammad> ScottK: I am seeing the source of democracyplayer. But would you please let me know why you consider the issue of initiating MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME important?
<ScottK> Because in the Debian packaging system we are supposed to manage the configuration of the system through the packaging system.
<ScottK> Having the user have to manually pick which program to use with Zekr goes against the way the system is supposed to work.
<ScottK> During installation, users are not supposed to have to answer questions unless it is essential.
<ryanakca> ScottK: you use sbuild, right?
<ScottK> Additionally, if you do have to, you have to use debconf and not a script.
<ScottK> ryanakca: No.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<ScottK> Any other MOTUs feel free to jump in if I"m over stating the case.
<mohammad> ScottK: I agree that it is not good if user be asked at runtime about configuration. So zekr uses a preconfigured MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox automatically. Is that bad as well?
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Where does iceape install itself?
<mohammad> scottk: /usr/lib/iceape
<ScottK> So then if a user has iceape, all the depends are satisfied, but the program doesn't work?
<mohammad> ScottK: if user has iceape programs of course works
<mohammad> programs -> program
<ScottK> How so?
* ScottK is really leaving now.
<mohammad> ScottK: I have put firefox|iceape in the depends so at least one of them is installed. at the runtime zekr.sh checks whether /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/iceape exists 
<mohammad> ScottK: and then it will use one of them, 
<jwendell> Any motu here could delete the file supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc please
<jwendell> TheMuso, ?
<TheMuso> jwendell: I don't have admin rights.
<TheMuso> on revu
<jwendell> ah, ok
<jwendell> TheMuso, do you know someone online who has that permission?
<TheMuso> jwendell: Not currently, no.
<jwendell> :(
<jwendell> TheMuso, i've tried all the day upload that big file, but it always failed
<jwendell> now i'm at home, on another internet connection, and i'd like to try ...
<TheMuso> jwendell: I understand, but I am unable to help you I'm affraid.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<jwendell> TheMuso, no problem. Thanks, btw!
<mohammad> ScottK: If you take a look at the eclipse script, you will see that it set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME the same way http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31005/
<zul> hey
<mohammad> ScottK: I think all the programs using SWT should set moz5home in the same way as eclipse has done it.
<ryanakca> hmm... Any sbuilders have an idea for this? E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<ryanakca> on a gutsy schroot setup with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<TheMuso> ryanakca: Do you have a valid sources.list file in the chroot?
<ryanakca> TheMuso: http://pastebin.ca/630863
<TheMuso> hmm ok
<AndyP> ryanakca: you've updated your package list (apt-get update)?
<nixternal> anyone noticed any changes that might break notify-send?
<AndyP> nixternal: can't say that i have. in what way is it broken? seems ok to me
<nixternal> it isn't sending anything
<AndyP> nixternal: i'm tempted to say check your dbus is working properly but its not based on any logic
<nixternal> hrmm...could be..I will take a look..thank god I know absolutely nothing about dbus ;p
<AndyP> :)
<ryanakca> AndyP: yes
<ryanakca> nixternal: works here...
<AndyP> good night folks
<TheMuso> Night AndyP.
<nixternal> gtk+2.0 update broke the notification daemon
<TheMuso> Any MOTUs around willing to give a hand with the sponsors queue?
<TheMuso> If there is anybody around who has an amd64 system with either a gutsy sbuild or builder setup, could you please look at bug 127524 and download the source package from sid, apply the debdiff, and build it? Could you also send me a copy of the build log please. Thanks in advance.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127524 in spandsp "Merge spandsp 0.0.4~pre3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127524
<ajmitch> ok
<TheMuso> Its an amd64 merge, and without having access to a box, I can't easily determine whether its a merge or a sync...
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thanks.
<ajmitch> give me a few minutes to get pbuilder updated
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Sure.
<TheMuso> Take your time.
<RAOF> What's happening with ubuntuwire?  I thought this was precisely the use-case for it?
<TheMuso> Afaik there is no amd64 box yet.
<TheMuso> I'd gladly use it if there was.
<StevenK> Or i386 box, since it's still offline.
<StevenK> I note that debdiff is my work, and it seems I forgot to turn off DH_VERBOSE
<TheMuso> StevenK: I was wondering where that was from. I'll turn it off it comes to being a merge
<StevenK> TheMuso: Thanks.
<StevenK> I still think that is a nasty hack, but I can't see any other way to do it.
<TheMuso> StevenK: aye.
* StevenK runs off to the doctors, followed by something for lunch.
* TheMuso grumbles at people not putting descriptions in their dpatch files.
* ScottK grumbles at people doing the SRU before Gutsy is fixed.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: How did that build go?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> haven't checked
<ajmitch>         cp -a ./debian/tmp/usr/lib64/libspandsp.so.0 debian/libspandsp3//usr/lib64/
<ajmitch> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib64/libspandsp.so.0': No such file or directory
<ajmitch> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<TheMuso> ah ok. Thats with the debdiff applied right?
<ajmitch> yes
<TheMuso> Ok, thanks.
<rbrito> Hi.
<rbrito> I have some programs that I've packaged for Debian.
<rbrito> I would like to contribute them to Ubuntu.
<rbrito> How should I proceed?
<TheMuso> rbrito: Are they in Debian already?
<rbrito> TheMuso, one of them is, with a new upstream version. It's vrms.
<rbrito> The other two aren't.
<rbrito> They are available at mentors.debian.net
<TheMuso> rbrito: Is the new upstream release in Debian? I can see vrms in gutsy, version 1.12-0.1.
<rbrito> TheMuso, yes, version 1.13.
<rbrito> Please, update it.
<TheMuso> rbrito: Ok. Is there a reason why that doesn't have a Debian revision number?
<joejaxx> YAY
<joejaxx> man
<joejaxx> i am happy
<rbrito> TheMuso, that's a native package.
<joejaxx> only time will tell
<TheMuso> rbrito: Ah yes, just read the description.
<rbrito> You can grab the sources from packages.qa.debian.org
<TheMuso> rbrito: Ok, I'll file a sync request for it.
<rbrito> Please, do.
<rbrito> If you find that you need patches for it, please let me know.
<joejaxx> hello all
<TheMuso> rbrito: Shouldn't be a problem. The version in Gutsy built fine, but I'm double checking now.
<rbrito> TheMuso, thank you very much.
<rbrito> Now, I just have to have the bugs with Ubuntu chased on my hardware. :-(
<TheMuso> rbrito: Looks fine, I've just filed a sync request.
<rbrito> I currently have two, but it seems that the responses have been slow...
<TheMuso> Now what was the other package?
<rbrito> TheMuso, Thanks.
<rbrito> One package to provide mkfs and fsck for powerpc 32 and i386.
<TheMuso> I am referring to the ones not in Debian yet
<TheMuso> !revu | rbrito 
<ubotu> rbrito: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<rbrito> Exatly.
<TheMuso> You can use revu to help get your packages into Ubuntu, if you think they will be a while getting into Debian.
<rbrito> Hummm... I can look into that...
<TheMuso> Getting into Debian would be preferable of course.
<rbrito> Of course.
<TheMuso> But as I said, if that may take a while, the revu process can see them into Ubuntu.
<rbrito> I'm applying for being a Debian Developer...
<TheMuso> Great to hear.
<rbrito> So, the bureacracy would be quite smaller than it is today, with sponsorhips and all that stuff.
<TheMuso> If you are referring to revu and Ubuntu, there is only the issue of two MOTUs looking at it to give their approval, and uploading.
<TheMuso> WHich itself can take time, but we set asside days where we focus on getting packages from revu into Ubuntu.
<porthose> TheMuso:  When is the next REVU day?
<rbrito> TheMuso, no, I'm referring to the slowness of Debian, unfortunately. :-(
<TheMuso> rbrito: Ah right.
<TheMuso> porthose: Not sure. I think we have just had one, yesterday in fact.
<porthose> The Muso: k thxs
<rbrito> One question:
<TheMuso> !ask | rbrito 
<ubotu> rbrito: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rbrito> What would be a way to detect if I am running on a big-endian or a little endian machine from a configure script?
<rbrito> Is there any quick and clean recipe for that?
<rbrito> The program that I'm packaging has a configure script.
<TheMuso> I'll have to let the experienced coders answer that one.
<rbrito> Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with autotools... :-(
<TheMuso> Well I am not that experienced a coder.
<rbrito> TheMuso, thanks anyway.
<TheMuso> np
<ScottK> TheMuso: I knocked the sponsorship queue down a bit.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Night
<rbrito> Well, I'm going now.
<rbrito> Cya.
<_MMA_> Hey guys. All the way back in Hoary there was a package in Universe called: "xfce4-taskbar-plugin" Anyone know where that has gone to? Its obviously still around because Xubuntu uses it but its pulled into something else now.
<_MMA_> nm. I found it now. (after looking for a hour) ;)
* StevenK appears
<StevenK> TheMuso: I daresay spandsp can be synced. I can look into it if you like.
<TheMuso> StevenK: If you're offering. I don't have easy access to an amd64, and according to ajmitch, the applied debdiff package FTBFS anyway.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Yeah, I saw that, which makes me think its been fixed upstream.
<TheMuso> StevenK: aye. I left a note in the bug asking for the filer to check it out, so its up to you.
<xtknight> i have an amd64 gutsy VM, not sure if i could help
<TheMuso> DO you want me to close the bug, or do you want to work with the filer, or just do it yourself?
<StevenK> TheMuso: The latter. If it can be sync'd, I'll file it and close the bug, otherwise I'll ... do something.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Ok, thanks a lot.
<StevenK> I'd like to know where the filer got his sources from.
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<StevenK> 0.0.4~pre3-2 isn't on ftp.d.o
<ajmitch> it isn't?
<TheMuso> StevenK: I was able to fetch from the Debian internode mirror that I use.
* ajmitch was able to fetch it, patch & build it
<StevenK> It doesn't appear in http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/spandsp/
<ajmitch> it appears on http.us.d.o though
<StevenK> And it's on mirror.pacific.net.au. Way cool.
<ajmitch> special
<StevenK> Note to self: ftp.d.o is currently crap
<TheMuso> heh
<StevenK> Yup. Fixed upstream, which will install into /usr/lib64 directly.
* StevenK testbuilds
<StevenK> And it doesn't end up in /usr/lib64. Naughty.
<TheMuso> So it should?
* StevenK tries to find the bug he fixed.
<StevenK> Ah. No bug, it just FTBFS on amd64.
<TheMuso> ah right.
<StevenK> And it doesn't anymore.
<opopanax> hey all
<opopanax> i'm trying to build a package, and i used an old package as a template.  so, of course, after successful build, the .debs created have the wrong filename.  where is that controlled?
<StevenK> debian/control
<opopanax> and feel free to tell me i'm in the wrong place.
<opopanax> StevenK, that's my name.
<opopanax> he
<StevenK> TheMuso: Bug 127524 updated and marked Invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127524 in spandsp "Merge spandsp 0.0.4~pre3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127524
<TheMuso> StevenK: Thanks a lot.
<StevenK> opopanax: I'd suggest you read Chapter 5 of the Debian Policy manual - http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<opopanax> StevenK, right on, thanks.
<opopanax> ...the original debian source didn't have a version line either...
<StevenK> The version is specified in debian/changelog, not debian/control
<opopanax> StevenK, i just figured that out; thanks!  :-)  
<opopanax> rebuilding the whole thing, just for grins
<opopanax> building gnucash 2.2.0, just to try it.
<opopanax> got it built with hbci support, and am starting to get a handle on how debian builds stuff
<opopanax> thanks for pointing me to that resource; it will be helpful next semester.
<opopanax> I'm Steven Ketelsen, you'll prolly see me around.
<jmg> oka wow... i just installed ubuntu-desktop on my gutsy laptop... and wow
<RAOF> No more xfce for you? :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: ??
<RAOF> TheMuso: ??
<RAOF> TheMuso: Hey :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hi. Your question... WHat do you mean
<RAOF> Oh, that was in reference to jmg discovering the joys of ubuntu-desktop
<TheMuso> Oh.
<RAOF> AFAIK, he was using xfce.  And gnome is awesome :)
<TheMuso> ah ok
* Hobbsee waves
<asisak> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<asisak> please delete my gtkmm2.4 revu upload (it has been broken)
<coNP> please delete my g{lib,tk}mm2.4 revu upload (it has been broken)
<coNP> both of them :(
<ajmitch> cleared
<coNP> thanks
<guardian> hello
<asisak> please kill glibmm2.4 again
* asisak suffers from serious DSL problems
<asisak> ajmitch, Hobbsee please delete my prev. broken glibmm upload
<Hobbsee> asisak: done
<asisak> thanks
<asisak> Btw, is dcut dangerous? Or some other reason it does not work?
<man-di> asisak: afaik its not implemented in REVU
<guardian> is this possible from a single source package, to build several shared library packages ??? which package type should i choose then ? multiple-binary or library ? 
<man-di> guardian: its possible, just choose one type, you need to edit debian/control anyway
<guardian> the question is: which type ? :)
<man-di> guardian: doesnt really matte
<guardian> ok
<man-di> the only difference is the default naming of the package
<guardian> ok 
<man-di> and you need to fix this in debian/control anyway
<guardian> i'm having hard times understanding everything :)
* man-di mostly uses type cdbs
<guardian> yesterday was autoconf,automake,libtool + start learning debian packages
<man-di> guardian: packaging is not easy
<jwendell> Hi, Hobbsee 
<jwendell> Hobbsee,  could you delete please supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<jwendell> I'm at home and would like to try the upload here, with another internet connection
<asisak> What do you think about implementing either dcut or some dput resume feature of REVU?
<jwendell> asisak, i think it's a must be feature, but i think it's better you write this to the motu list
<jwendell> s/must be/must have/
<jwendell> siretart, around?
<jwendell> raphink, around?
<siretart> jwendell: sort of
<raphink> yep
<raphink> hi jwendell
<jwendell> Hi
<siretart> asisak: good idea! please send patches to me
<jwendell> could you delete please supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<raphink> sure
<asisak> siretart: where can I find the source of revu 
<siretart> done
<jwendell> siretart, thanks
<siretart> asisak: https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers
<raphink> ah you were too fast for me siretart ;)
<asisak> thanks, siretart 
<siretart> oh, hi raphink :)
<raphink> hi siretart :)
<siretart> ok, whiteboard of revu branch updated
<siretart> raphink: if you (or some other motu) notice people asking about new features of revu, please point them here: https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk
<raphink> alright
<raphink> :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Do you think bug 65344 can be killed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65344 in zope-quotafolder "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-quotafolder has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65344
<giskard> morning
<porthose> morning all
<jwendell> HI, Hobbsee. Around?
<Hobbsee> jwendell: heya
<Hobbsee> jwendell: better to ask in the channel, instead of poke a specific person for a removal, particularly if they're marked away
<Hobbsee> actually, whether i'm around depends what it's for :P
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i'm on another internet connection, and would like try to upload again
<jwendell> could you delete supertuxkart_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<Hobbsee> done
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i pingged you this morning, but you were not marked as away. Sorry :)
<jwendell> and thanks again
<Hobbsee> i thought i put the away thing in.  weird.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<jwendell> Hobbsee, wow, i managed! finally
<jwendell> hehe
<Hobbsee> yay!
* asisak congrats jwendell 
<jwendell> :)
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i guess you're busy to review it, right?
* Hobbsee is not a MOTU nor a core dev, if it comes to reviewing new packages.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, supertuxkart is not technically a new package.
<jwendell> Hobbsee, it's not new
* Hobbsee has played it before :
<Hobbsee> )
<jwendell> new version (prior was 0.2)
<jwendell> hehe
<jwendell> my son too
* StevenK hasn't
<jwendell> my son is already playing with this 0.3 version i've packaged
<asisak> wow
<jwendell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6162
<jwendell> there is a comment from Spetember 18 already there, but it's not about me (i guess...)
<ScottK> Well hopefully that's enough network breakage for today...
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<jwendell> morning ;)
<asisak> hey ScottK again
<jwendell> could someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6162 ? it's a new version of supertuxkart
<ScottK> Anyone up for an easy test for feisty-proposed?
<ScottK> It's Bug #118771.  All you have to do is install it from feisty-proposed and if you don't get an error, comment in the bug that it works for me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118771 in Ubuntu Feisty "Syntax error in python module" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118771
<TheMuso> Heya folks.
<jwendell> Hi, TheMuso 
<xxxxx1> morning all!
<siretart> hi xxxxx1 
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fernando> can somebody review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6124
<jwendell> fernando, i'm waiting too :)
<fernando> hey jwendell
<TheMuso> fernando: That package is already in the archive... Can I assume its an update?
<fernando> TheMuso, yes, you can assume a update
<TheMuso> fernando: Ok.
<jwendell> TheMuso, when you finish, could you review mine? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6162
<jwendell> TheMuso, it's an update too
<TheMuso> jwendell: Ok thanks.
<jwendell> thank you
<gnomefreak> anyone else seeing that feisty repos are down? i tried us uk gb and de none seems to work
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<TheMuso> fernando: I got a lintian warning on the source package about having the wrong FSF address in copyright file. Since you have made a lot of changes for this new vresion, you may as well fix that up.
<TheMuso> version
<fernando> TheMuso, not  is better wait debian to fix this?
<fernando> create a patch  to fix the fsf address/
<fernando> ?
<TheMuso> fernando: It needs fixing in debian/copyright.
<fernando> TheMuso, ok, fixing
<TheMuso> Well in that case, why not just get the new package version uploaded to Debian?
<TheMuso> Means less work for Ubuntu in the longrun.
<fernando> TheMuso, debian version is 0.52-2 too
<TheMuso> fernando: I know.
<TheMuso> fernando: I have also left some other lintian messages on revu as a comment.
<fernando> TheMuso, thank you
* tsmithe learnt a while ago that he needed to get as many lintian messages fixed as possible before uploading to review
<TheMuso> tsmithe: Hey there. I have left a comment ages ago on revu for alsa-firmware. If you could fix that up, we can get that in quite quickly.
<TheMuso> I've been meaning to email you about it, but haven't got around to it
<tsmithe> well, yes. i'm still thinking about getting it into linux-restricted-modules, though. but i'm not sure about the process, and i haven't had much time to learn. i guess i better get the package uploaded, and then try going about getting it nearer the kernel
<tsmithe> also, i think _MMA_ was wondering about ubuntustudio-default-settings
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<TheMuso> tsmithe: Yeah, there are a few too many dirty hacks in that, and it would be nice to push some of that elsewhere, like limits.conf/rtprio.
<TheMuso> Hey DarkSun88.
<tsmithe> TheMuso, ahh ok
<DarkSun88> Hi TheMuso 
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> TheMuso: Great work. Thanks.
<TheMuso> DarkSun88: Thank you.
<LucidFox> TheMuso, do you feel like reviewing another package?
<TheMuso> LucidFox: I am doing jwendell's now, and then I'll be going to bed I'm affraid.
<LucidFox> ah, all right
<_MMA_> TheMuso: Still waiting for that thread to get bumped. ;)
<tsmithe> _MMA_, maybe you should do so?
<TheMuso> _MMA_: I don't know what to say, seriously. I don't know where a better place for it to be set is.
<_MMA_> I just need someone to comment. Even if its a "I like this idea" reply.
<TheMuso> _MMA_: ok.
<TheMuso> jwendell: Please check the source package. I got a couple of lintian warnings you may want to look into.
<TheMuso> _MMA_: I'll reply to the thread now.
<TheMuso> And then folks, I'm off to bed.
<_MMA_> ok
<jwendell> TheMuso, should we use linda or lintian? because linda returned none
<man-di> jwendell: both
<man-di> jwendell: both return different warnings/error
<jwendell> ok, thanks
<jwendell> TheMuso, when i fix it, and upload, will it upload entire orig.tar.gz? 
<TheMuso> jwendell: To revu, no.
<bigon> could someone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127919
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127919 in libtelepathy ".shlibs version must be increased" [Undecided,New]  
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<jwendell> what does that mean:
<jwendell> W: supertuxkart source: substvar-source-version-is-deprecated supertuxkart
<norsetto> bye luke
<man-di> jwendell: read http://wiki.debian.org/binNMU
<man-di> jwendell: its about ${Source-Version} being deprecated 
<man-di> jwendell: lintian -i .. tells you more
<Hobbsee> oh, ${Source-Version} is depreciated now?
<Hobbsee> what gets used instead?
<man-di> Hobbsee: in Debian at least
<coNP> please archive my glade-3 upload
<man-di> Hobbsee: ${source:Version} and ${binary:Version}
<man-di> Hobbsee: its because Debian allows binary NMUs now
<Hobbsee> man-di: oh right.  i thought you meant the entire functionality, not a change in syntax
<man-di> Hobbsee: that means mostly a simple rebuild on one arch
<Hobbsee> what, where the binary version can be different to the source?
<man-di> Hobbsee: source version 1.2-3
<man-di> Hobbsee: binary version 1.2-3 or 1.2-3+b1 or 1.2-3 or 1.2-3+b2
<man-di> Hobbsee: read http://wiki.debian.org/binNMU for more infos
<Hobbsee> thanks, looking
<jwendell> dput is telling that package is already uploaded. Should i use -f flag?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> or remove the .upload
<jwendell> oh, it'll upload entire orig.tar.gz again :(
<coNP> we need a resume option
<man-di> for REVU, yes
<coNP> not sure this is located in revu-hackers, however
<Fujitsu> No, you need to get your packages right the first time :P
<coNP> I guess it is more of a dput issue
<man-di> coNP: upload via rsync should be possible
<coNP> Fujitsu: it is not about bad packages but bad DSL connections... 
<jwendell> orig.tar.gaz has not changed since last upload...
<man-di> coNP: but probably not implemented yet
* coNP wants some option to do resume
<man-di> jwendell: REVU doesnt store orig.tar.gz
<coNP> rsync is a very good idea
<man-di> coNP: its also good for flacky internet connections
<jwendell> ok, package uploaded with no linda/lintian errors
<coNP> yeah, I need it for them
<coNP> we have rsync in dput
<coNP> but I guess REVU is ftp-only
<ryanakca> what's the difference between universe.html and universe-manual.html on mom?
<jwendell> could someone please verify now? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163
<jwendell> there is no linda/lintian messages now
<Fujitsu> ryanakca: manual merges are those where the Debian and Ubuntu .orig.tar.gzs differ.
<jwendell> Hobbsee, could you?
<ryanakca> Fujitsu: ok. So, in that case, I have to? take the debian one?
<Fujitsu> ryanakca: You have to merge them...
<Hobbsee> jwendell: Fujitsu is volunteering
<jwendell> oh, ok
<jwendell> thanks, Fujitsu 
<ryanakca> Fujitsu: ah. Ok. *shrugs*
<ryanakca> would anybody like to 'mentor' me in a manual merge?
<tsmithe> man-di, ping
<man-di> tsmithe: pong
<tsmithe> man-di, oops sorry; i didn't mean to ping you (confusion is to blame)
<man-di> tsmithe: np
<tsmithe> i meant to ask if a motu was able to re-upload ubuntustudio-sounds <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5990>; jriddell was cautious about gnome sounds and namespaces, so rejected it. after discussion, the package is fine
<man-di> tsmithe: I'm no MOTU
<tsmithe> no, i know :) - i was also thinking about wired at that point (it was also rejected as apparently resource/alba_font/* isn't debian free)
<tsmithe> if only upstream would be more co-operative and be present in their irc channel :p
<man-di> tsmithe: yeah, wired is weird :-)
<tsmithe> yep
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Since you have Fiesty running, would you please install and test python-biopython from feisty-proposed.  If it installs, then it's fixed.  Please comment on Bug #118771 if it works out for you (or not).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118771 in Ubuntu Feisty "Syntax error in python module" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118771
<gnomefreak> ScottK: one minute
<ScottK> Thanks
<gnomefreak> works 
<gnomefreak> a bunch of warnings but installs
<gnomefreak> same python warnings we have had since i can remembers
<gnomefreak> -s
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Would you pastebin the warnings for me please?
<gnomefreak> sure
<jwendell> Hi, Fujitsu. did you see http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163 ?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/176186
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Thanks.  Then the fix works.  Would you please comment in the bug?
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why restricted-manager got moved to restricted repo instead of default install?
<gnomefreak> yes i will do ScottK 
* ScottK wonders how long before Python 2.6 we have to worry about the warnings.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jwendell> hmm, i guess Fujitsu is sleeping; could someone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163 please?
<jwendell> it's an package update, not a new one
<ScottK> gnomefreak: I thought there was no restricted stuff installed by default.
<gnomefreak> i thought we had r-m installed on upgrade and by tribe 2 install
<gnomefreak> ScottK: commented and you got your 2 confirms to push ;)
<guardian_> please, which package should i install to get dh_make manpage ?
<ScottK> gnomefreak: THanks.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: np
<gnomefreak> guardian_: if i had to guess it is in devscripts
<guardian_> ok
<gnomefreak> off hand i dont know though
<azeem> dh-make, actually
<guardian_> in fact i would like to find the meaning of "BROKEN" inserted in control template file
<guardian_> generated by dh_make
<gnomefreak> azeem: dh_make is part of devscripts no?
<azeem> no
<gnomefreak> azeem: what is it part of?
<azeem> dh-make
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$ policy dh_make
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package dh_make
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> that was why nvm
<guardian_> ah right, in fact i have dh-make installed in scratchbox but no man, and on host i have man but not dh-make :)
* gnomefreak doesnt have one either
<gnomefreak> installing it to make sure its there
<guardian_> why is dh_make outputing "Package:  libfooBROKEN" :/ ?
<gnomefreak> not sure but i guess there isnt a man page as man dh-make doesnt find one 
<gnomefreak> so if you see one its in a different package and that would confuse the hell out of someone
<Kano> hi, will bzr-builddeb updated soon?
<LucidFox> what does "Dependency wait" mean in the build status report?
<jwendell> geser, around?
<ScottK> LucidFox: It means some dependency of the package isn't available, so it's waiting for the dep to be available.
<LucidFox> isn't available where?
<ScottK> To the buildd's.
<ScottK> Which roughly means not in the archive, not build, or FTBFS.
<ScottK> Oh, or sitting in the NEW queue.
<LucidFox> is it possible to get more details about the build process?
<dandel> scottk, know when pidgin will get backported?
<ScottK> dandel: When it's been tested sufificiently that someone in ubuntu-backporters feels comfortable aproving it (jdong would be your man).
<dandel> i'd like to help test it ^.^
<ScottK> dandel: There's an existing bug in feisty-backports for it.  Have a look there at it's status (I haven't been following it).
<LucidFox> hmm
<tsmithe> man-di, ping!
<tsmithe> (this time it's for real)
<LucidFox> the build log says that mplayer and mjpegtools are missing build dependencies
<tsmithe> in fact...
<LucidFox> that's probably because these packages are in multiverse while https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/videotrans/1.6.0-0ubuntu1 has been placed in universe
<LucidFox> what can be done in such a case?
<Amaranth> LucidFox: i guess get an archive admin to move it to universe
<Amaranth> err, to multiverse
<guardian_> what's avocated ? rather foo_DATA= dist-me then EXTRA_DIST = $(foo_DATA) ? or rather dist_foo_DATA = dist-me ???
<LucidFox> Amaranth> sorry for a stupid question, but how do I do that?
<Amaranth> LucidFox: go find one in #ubuntu-devel
<LucidFox> ah, ok
<Amaranth> guardian_: whatever you wanna call it
<Amaranth> guardian_: but that's not packaging, what are you doing? :)
<guardian_> well i'm doing both 
<guardian_> refactoring my autotools stuff to get it packaged
<guardian_> marketing said "made an easy installer package for the n800" hell ok never did this before :D
<guardian_> Amaranth: thank you for the help ! so far this channel has been very responsive and helpful, i really appreciate :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<guardian_> i try to do my best to read a lot then ask, but sometimes dumb questions filter out ;)
<norsetto> Hey Daniel, go back there!
<dholbach> hey norsetto
<norsetto> dholbach: I was about to ask for somebody to review this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6130, don't take it personally ok ;-)
<dholbach> norsetto: the easiest way to get that done is: file a needs-packaging bug, mark it as fix committed
<dholbach> norsetto: and link the source package in the bug
<norsetto> dholbach: thanks, will do
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> that way it'll turn up on http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring
<norsetto> dholbach: done ... is the assignee field to be left empty?
<dholbach> as you like it
<norsetto> dholbach: everything ok down there? Shut me off if you have no time for small talk ......
<superm1> dholbach, as "fix committed"?  I thought that was meant to be used when its been committed to the archive, but not yet built
<dholbach> norsetto: I'm in a session so don't have time for it right now, sorry
<dholbach> superm1: fix committed means something like 'fix is available'
<norsetto> of course :-)
<dholbach> but different people interpret it differently
<superm1> dholbach, which tutorial did you opt for this mornin?
<Kmos> superm1: if it's fixed upstream, you can also change to fix commited and add a comment saying it's fixed upstream (svn or bzr..)
<dholbach> superm1: I'm in the packaging session :)
<superm1> ah :)  I wasn't sure how advanced jeff was going to go on it, so i decided for asterisk myself
<dholbach> superm1: how is it?
<superm1> well not as good as i was hoping, but much more informative than i previously knew about it
<hroo772> is anyone around to help me merge a package from debian
<geser> hroo772: which package do you want merge?
<geser> jwendell: yes, I'm here
<jwendell> geser, Hi. It's just to know if you could review an upload on revu...
<hroo772> geser: i don't know if you got my last message, but the package is boinc
<geser> hroo772: it went through before the next netsplit
<geser> hroo772: boinc has as a build1 suffix, which means that it's only a rebuild and there are no real changes
<geser> if you look at http://merges.ubuntu.com/b/boinc/boinc_5.8.17-2build1.patch you'll see that only the changelog got changed
<geser> you can file a sync request if the Debian package builds in a current gutsy pbuilder
<hroo772> oh, well from http://merges.ubuntu.com/b/boinc/REPORT it said stuff about something needing to be changed i the document
<hroo772> well i just tested that amd64 builds fine
<geser> there are only translations files
<frafu> Hello, I am trying to build a debian package with pbuilder and the build process tells me that the following is not permitted: kill -s HUP `pidof gconfd-2`Should it tell the developer that he has to remove the killing of gconf (and later he kills also the gnome-panel) and find another way? Or is killing other apps during installation allowed and is it me that has to find another way to build the debian package? 
<geser> frafu: have you got the error message?
<hroo772> geser: so does a change really need to be made to the files, or should it just be passed to be automatically merged (which i dont know how to do)
<frafu> yes
<frafu> during the building process of the package with pbuilder
<geser> hroo772: you can ignore that in that case
<geser> hroo772: MoM seems to have some issues with .po files. I've seen in other merges that only the line-wrapping has changed.
<hroo772> geser: alrighty, well don't i just need to upload the orig.tar.gz and a .diff and .dsc to have it automatically be built then?
<frafu> geser: The manual installation (configure, make, sudo make install) of the package works. 
<frafu> geser: kill -s HUP `pidof gconfd-2`
<frafu> make[3] : *** [install-schemas]  Error 1
<frafu> make[3] : Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/mousetweaks-0.1.6/data'
<frafu> make[2] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<frafu> make[2] : Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/mousetweaks-0.1.6/data'
<frafu> make[1] : *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<frafu> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/mousetweaks-0.1.6'
<frafu> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<frafu> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<frafu>  -> Aborting with an error
<geser> hroo772: an upload is only need if there are some changes to preserve (which isn't that case with boinc). A sync request ask the archive admins to pull the package directly from Debian. You don't get the original Debian package uploaded without a change.
<geser> frafu: please use a pastebin
<geser> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hroo772> geser: gotcha, well i guess ill lookup that info on launchpad
<frafu> I suppose this is the key message: kill -s HUP `pidof gconfd-2`/bin/bash: line 0: kill: (9188) - Operation not permitted
<frafu> ok; did not know about the pastebin, sorry
<geser> frafu: which package is that?
<geser> hroo772: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<frafu> mousetweaks: a package under gsoc development; targeted for gutsy 
<geser> frafu: some other packages so a similar thing to get gconfd pickup the new schemas but this is done during the installation of the package and not during build
<geser> frafu: someone from the desktop team should know more about how to get gconfd pickup the new schemas
<frafu> geser: it is for the schemas,  you are right. So I have to look how to build it. Do you mean that it should perhaps be done without killing gconf? Maybe that I should ask in #ubuntu-desktop? 
<geser> frafu: at least during the build there should be no killing
<geser> #ubuntu-desktop would be the right place to ask about the schema integration during installation
<geser> or perhaps does dholbach know the answer
<dholbach> best to ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<frafu> geser: I am looking more precisely into the build process of the debian package; further, it will probably be the best if the developer himself asks in ubuntu-desktop; or is it merely a question of the package builder and installation? 
<hroo772> geser: does this look like a decently filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/128045
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128045 in boinc "[Sync Request]  Sync boinc_5.10.8-1 from Debian unstable (universe)" [Undecided,New]  
<_wattazoum_> hello there 
<frafu> geser, dholbach: thanks for your help
<fernando> somebody know why i receive the Error '553 Could not create file' with uploading to revu?
<porthose> MOTU's:  Could someone please comment/advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6147
<geser> frafu: the package needs fixing, so it would be better to let the developer ask except you want to help him to improve the package
<_wattazoum_> can someone tell me how to manage to get my application uploaded on multiverse ? 
<geser> hroo772: looks good, did you test build the package in a gutsy pbuilder?
<hroo772> ill note that it built in amd64 and i386 once the i386 build finishes
<frafu> geser: I will talk to the developer about the problem and let him decide 
<frafu> geser: thanks again 
<fernando> geser, can you remove mergeant of the revu? i'm receiving error while uploading a new version.
<jwendell> fernando, does that file already exist on server (perhaps a broken upload)?
<jwendell> fernando, you can use dput -f 
<fernando> jwendell, yeah, i have tried remove with dcut, but don't working
<jwendell> dcut doesn't work on revu :(
<jwendell> i figured out this yesterday :)
<fernando> jwendell, -f don't work too
<geser> fernando: I've no revu admin powers
<jwendell> fernando, then someone with admin rights have to remove that file on server (dsc file?)
<jwendell> xxxxx1, joe satriane fan ?
<jwendell> sacater, could you please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163
<ScottK> REVU doesn't support dcut.  No suprise that didn't work.
<fernando> ScottK, can you remove the files then?
<asisak> you need reviewer rights IIRC
<asisak> (admin is not needed)
<ScottK> To remove the files, you need an admin.
<ScottK> Which is not me.
<xxxxx1> jwendell, hehe
<jwendell> i am
<xxxxx1> joe rocks
<AndyP> MOTUs: please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6127 (gmusicbrowser) if you have a few moments spare, thanks. the source now has the required license and license headers although i'm not entirely sure whether it using GPLv3 throws up any new problems
<segfault> is that possible to nuke a package?
<ScottK> segfault: Yes, but why?
<segfault> scottk: there is a new package of roundcube in gutsy, which is better than mine, so i'd like to remove mine from sources
<segfault> and there's a specific group in debian maintaning it
<ScottK> Just archive it.
<ScottK> Leave a comment that it's already in gutsy.
<ScottK> Nuking takes a REVU admin and we don't appear to have any handy.
<segfault> how do i archive it?
<segfault> i mean, i haven't created a new package for gutsy, but looks like it was automatically synced
<ScottK> Syncing from Debian is normal.
<ScottK> segfault: I'll archive it.  Not sure if you can.
<segfault> ScottK: yup, but it was synced from feisty tree i guess. But if you can archive it, that's great!
<ScottK> Looks like someone else already archived it.  It's not on the main page anymore.
<sommer> hey Scottk, I'm trying to install MailScanner to test clamav and I'm getting dependency issues from libcurl3-dev.
<sommer> is that an issue with your clamav packages?  or libcurl3?
<ScottK> Um probably mailscanner.
<sommer> I forget, but wasn't there some discussion about curl recently?
<ScottK> failed library transition.
<ScottK> Shouldn't affect what you are doing.
<sommer> ah...I'll dig deeper.  
<sommer> may be some config I've munged up.
<AndyP> libcurl3-dev is virtual and is provided by libcurl4-openssl-dev, which seems a little strange to me, but what do i know :)
<segfault> after fixing bugs in a package, should i just send it to REVU, and after approved, it will reach the update server?
<asisak> segfault: you might provide only a debdiff
<asisak> if you "only" want to fix bugs in a package
<sommer> I think I'm good to go I removed libclamav-dev.  I must of force installed it or something.
<ryanakca> what's the difference between universe.html and universe-manual.html on MOM ?
<ryanakca> better yet, If a debian package builds fine in a gutsy sbuild/pbuilder and is sane, it can be synced? And if it doesn't I have to dig to compare the changes?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes you do.  For your sync request you need to explain each of the Ubuntu changes and why it's OK for it to be dropped.
<jussi01> hmmm, who is our resident bluetooth expert?
<ryanakca> ah.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok. I guess in that case I had better ask the Ubuntu maintainer to do the merges, since he knows all about it.
<ScottK> Who is that?
<ryanakca> Tonio
<ScottK> I would generally consider to polite to discuss it with him anyway.
* ryanakca nods
<jussi01> ScottK: do you still have that problem with mnemosyne now its out of new?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I had your test version installed.
<jussi01> ScottK: got out of new this morning :)
<ScottK> Just check to make sure you aren't missing a / in a mime type.
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> thanks
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure the problem is still there as I don't recall you changing that.
<jussi01> ScottK: where am i supposed to have the / ?? MimeType=application
<ScottK> Dunno.  I just got the error.
<jussi01> hmmm, weird, ill ask persia when he wakes up....
<ryanakca> wonderful... for some random reason, my consold decides to use qwerty instead of dvorak
<sacater> jwendell: huh
<sacater> jwendell: im not an motu
<xxxxx1> bye all
<jwendell> sacater, ah sorry :)
<jwendell> ScottK, could you please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163
<ScottK> Not currently.  The machine that's set up for reviewing is currently pegged compiling stuff.
* ScottK will take a quit look at the diff.
<ryanakca> Umm. any sbuild + schroot + lvm -ers willing to help me out with setup?
<ryanakca> And yes, I've followed the howto on the wiki/h.u.c
<geser> isn't persia using such a setup?
<jwendell> ScottK, TheMuso has reviewed it and pointed out some issues (lintian warnings). I've fixed that and uploaded again. That's an update, not a new package
<ryanakca> geser: dunno.
<ryanakca> geser: I'll ask him when he shows up :)
<ScottK> jwendell: Why all the make file cruft in the .diff?
<jwendell> ScottK, i don't know. i just got the debian dir from previous (0.2) version and changed it to reflect the new version
<geser> jwendell: it would be nice if you could name each change you did (like dropped changes, new changes, etc.) in the changelog. This will hopefully make the merging easier when Debian packages the new version.
<ScottK> jwendell: What geser said.
<jwendell> geser, ScottK, but i did nothing, just got the new upstream version
<ScottK> You didn't happen to build the binary and then use a dirty source to upload did you?
<jwendell> ScottK, actually i've made a binary
<geser> then the changelog is ok, if the old diff.gz applied cleanly to the new version and needed any changes
<jwendell> ScottK, is that a problem?
<ScottK> Well if you weren't careful you may have contaminated your source.  How did you build it?
<jwendell> debuild -S -sa
<fernando> ScottK, can you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6124 after?
<ScottK> That could do it.
<ScottK> No, that just makes the source package.
<ScottK> jwendell: How did you build the binary?
<jwendell> debuild
<jwendell> but after i built binary, i deleted some files created (*.deb, *i386*, etc)
<jwendell> and the built the source
<jwendell> s/the/then/
<ScottK> jwendell: Try downloading a clean source tarball, copying over your debian dir, debuild -S -sa, and then see if the .diff.gz has all the makefile stuff in it.
<jwendell> ScottK, same thing, let me change a bit the rules file, one minute
<jwendell> ScottK, ok, figured out
<jwendell> ScottK, should i upload it again?
<ScottK> Good.  What was it?
<jwendell> ScottK, in rules file there was a copy of config.guess and config.sub in 'clean' rule
<jwendell> ScottK, so, before the build, it was copying these files to cur dir
<ScottK> Be sure to document that change in debian/rules and then upload again.
<jwendell> you mean changelog?
<ScottK> Yes.  Document the change in debian/rules in debian/changelog.
<geser> so the config.{guess,sub} doesn't get updated anymore?
<geser> any reason for this?
* ScottK wonders if I misunderstood what jwendell was saying then.
<jwendell> geser, sorry? i didn't understand your question
<geser> why did you change debian/rules to not copy config.{guess,sub} from autotools-dev anymore?
<jwendell> geser, because it was generating extra stuff in debdiff
<jwendell> geser, i guess it's not necessary, once i managed to build the binary with those rules dropped
<jwendell> geser, upstream comes with those 2 files
<jwendell> why should we copy them again?
<geser> jwendell: Ubuntu doesn't support all the arches as Debian but this is usually done to get an uptodate config.{guess,sub} which also support archs like kfreebsd-linux-i386 (or however it's called)
<jwendell> geser, i don't know what to do then. ScottK told about that extra stuff in diff.gz, you're telling this is a important thing
<jwendell> what must i do then?
<ScottK> jwendell: Listen to geser over me on this.  He knows more in this area.
<guardian> does anyone happen to know the url of the upstream bug management software for xorg-xephyr ?
<geser> important for Debian, less important for Ubuntu
<jwendell> ScottK, so, i guess older upload is right then
<geser> as many package have this in there diff.gz I ignore it normally
<jwendell> (i didn't upload again yet)
<ScottK> The diff looked reasonable, so since I can't build it right now, I don't have any other comments.
<jwendell> ok, can you, geser?
<geser> jwendell: as this is an update for an existing package, I wouldn't add unnecessary changes as one has to decide later if this change is important enough to do a merge instead of a sync
<jwendell> indeed
<geser> jwendell: test-building now
<jwendell> geser, ScottK, i have to go now. Thanks for your classes :) See you later!!
<jwendell> thanks, geser
<StoneTable> Quick question.  There's a package (geoip) that's sorely out of date (in unstable).  I've synced it with upstream for my needs, but what's the best way to get the synced version 'official'?
<ScottK> StoneTable: Update the package and upload it to revu.
<ScottK> !revu | StoneTable
<ubotu> StoneTable: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<StoneTable> cool, thanks
<StoneTable> ok, so I think I just need to wait for the keyring to resync. I haven't used REVU yet
<ScottK> You need to have your gpg key on your launchpad account, be a member of the contributors of packages to universe team, and the key ring needs to be synced.
<StoneTable> I've got the first two down
<ScottK> OK.  When did you join the team?
<StoneTable> 5 minutes ago :)
<ScottK> OK.  Then we need a revu admin to sync the key.
* ScottK doesn't think there are any signed on and awake just now.
<ScottK> It syncs once per day automatically.
* ajmitch is doing it now
<ajmitch> I'm not exactly here & awake, since I'm at work
<ScottK> Perfect.
<StoneTable> Cool, thanks!  whiprush pestered me to come here and do this properly
<ajmitch> oh fun
* ajmitch is a whiprush fanboy ;)
<StoneTable> heh, me too.  He's a good drinking buddy ;)
<jussi01> gah, please, someone show me how to search bugs by tag (needs packaging)
<geser> jussi01: start at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs, open the Tags portlet and pick the one you want
<jussi01> geser: thank you. now please tell me how to get to that bugs page from launchpad front page.... if I click on bugs it doesnt come up...
<ScottK> jussi01: It's launchpad.  All the juicy bits are hidden.
<jussi01> lol
<ajmitch> StoneTable: right, it has synced & all
<ajmitch> ScottK: your bitterness is showing again
<StoneTable> awesome, thanks.  I'll have this uploaded shortly, I hope
<ajmitch> StoneTable: wallpaper thing?
<StoneTable> no (though someone else has packaged that now, I think).  I'm syncing the geoip package with upstream
<StoneTable> the packaged version is a year and a major revision out of date
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> probably why the last upload in debian was an NMU
<ScottK> ajmitch: No.  Just stating facts.  The other day I saw someone use a link that showed who had made the status changes in a bug and when and I sure as heck can't find it again.
<StoneTable> ahh
<StoneTable> y
<StoneTable> a
<geser> jussi01: start at https://launchpad.net/, click on Ubuntu under Featured projects, click on the Bugs tab, click on List all open bugs (right above the two buttons), add a bookmark :)
<ajmitch> ScottK: you mean the activity log?
<jussi01> geser: thanks...  :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  That one.
<broonie> ScottK: View activity log at the bottom of the actions list.
<broonie> (or append +activity)
<ajmitch> the one that's linked from every bugs page?
<geser> it's sometime easier to remeber the url than how to get there
<ajmitch> usually, yes
<ajmitch> but that's often the case with any complex system
<ScottK> Well there it is.
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Now I know.  Thanks.
<geser> I've already set up quicksearches in firefox to jump to a specific bug number or the bug listing for a source package
<ajmitch> that's generally the easiest way to do it
<ajmitch> or to view the build queue, NEW queue, etc
<geser> those are bookmarked
<ajmitch> hello ogra 
<ogra> hey hey
<vbabiy> Hey guys any idea when there will be a update version of thunderbird 
<crimsun> not a MOTU issue.
<vbabiy> crimsun: where should I ask
<crimsun> you shouldn't.
<vbabiy> crimsun: explain 
<crimsun> first, assuming you mean the mail client, it hasn't been backported, which is the only way you'll see it in a [currently stable]  release.
<crimsun> second, thunderbird is a main source package.  MOTU doesn't care for main source packages, only universe & multiverse.
<vbabiy> crimsun: could i use this http://ubuntu.iuculano.it/dists/feisty/thunderbird/
<crimsun> you could, but you get to keep the pieces.  We do not support random crackpot repos.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-25
<vbabiy> O ok
<jwendell> Hi geser, i saw i've commented on my upload
<jwendell> TheMuso, could you review it now? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6163
<RAOF> Sweet zombie jesus, why does our azureus package use CDBS and Debian's use raw debhelper?
<StevenK> Heh. Neat.
<RAOF> No.  Not neat.
* RAOF grumbles quietly in the background
<ajmitch> because someone though it'd be nice to change
<StevenK> Blame Fujitsu.
* RAOF blames Fujitsu 
<StevenK> Actually, surely the changelog should say who is to blame.
<ajmitch> only if someone was helpful enough to document it
* RAOF suspects jdong, if only because his name is last on our changelog.
<calc> RAOF: yea i looked at the azureus package and ran away from it quick
<calc> RAOF: i was going to merge it a while back but decided to leave it for the experts ;)
<RAOF> Right.  So, I'm going to do my darndest to ensure that we can just sync the darn thing in future.
<calc> probably figure out what is useful difference and then just add that to the debian version
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF, ajmitch, StevenK.
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso.
<RAOF> Why do people suddenly feel that bugs like "please merge foo from bar" will magically attract swarms of merge fairies?
* StevenK waves to TheMuso
<ajmitch> hello TheMuso 
* ajmitch is off for lunch
<calc> how long does it take to get a resolution for a core dev app?
<calc> i applied 11 days ago and only got one response since then, heh
<calc> not even -1 go away messsages
<RAOF> Man, we patch the living bejeezus out of azureus.
<StevenK> azureus_2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1.patch 05-Jan-2007 08:10   20M
<StevenK> ARGH!
<calc> RAOF: kill it! :)
<nixternal> jwendell: you are one l off of being the super famous fatal1ty :)
<jwendell> ok, i'm sorry
<nixternal> calc: how many people have bugged you so far about OOo locking up?
<calc> RAOF: maybe azureus should stay as is for testing new MOTU's skill of fixing stuff ;)
<calc> nixternal: a few apparently its a bug in new gtk
<calc> nixternal: works fine on my box though so its not easily reproducible apparently
<nixternal> hehe, ya that bug in GTK broke a few things
<StevenK> calc: Yeah, and how many people would we scare off saying "Fix that hulking piece of crap" ?
<nixternal> it just started today for me
<calc> StevenK: hehe
<nixternal> or I noticed it today
<Amaranth> calc: for core-dev you have to wait for a TB meeting
<calc> Amaranth: oh ok, i don't need full +1 vote from motu council though?
<StevenK> Amaranth: But he hasn't even gotten one vote yet
<calc> StevenK: i got one i think
<calc> yea from stefan
* StevenK votes -1. Not anymore. :-P
<calc> StevenK: :P
* calc goes to dinner, bbl
<RAOF> Ah, OK.  That's why azureus is such a pest.  Debian isn't the upstream source, Fedora Core is!
<StevenK> Argh!
<StevenK> RAOF: Surely sync'ing the damn thing is in our best interest.
<RAOF> We'll have a bunch of regessions doing that, particularly the gcj native build.
<StevenK> Okay, how about a patch smaller than 20Mb? :-)
<RAOF> But, yes, syncing the damn thing seems like a good idea :)
<RAOF> I can probably manage that.
* RAOF wonders if anyone would miss the gcj build.  AFAIK it's never really worked terribly well.
<StevenK> I thought gcj was quicker
<RAOF> Yes, but not than running on the actual java VM?
<RAOF> Also, works less often, at least as far as ubuntuforums seems to think.
<StevenK> You can file a sync saying "The gcj build is crap and doesn't work so should go" would probably work.
* RAOF blinks at the azureus package again.
<RAOF> You know, the upstream tarball seems to be repacked into a new subdirectory, and have some random plugins added to it.
* RAOF starts whistling "sync, sync, sync, sync!" (to the tune of the spam song)
<TheMuso> heh
<ScottK> Sync and if it doesn't work, file a removal bug.
<ScottK> ajmitch: That's the bitterness.
<RAOF> So, I'll sync it, which will drop the gcj build and a bunch of plugins which should be in a separate "azureus-plugins" package *anyway*.  Then I'll package those up from the actual tarball.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Does the sid package build in Gutsy?
<RAOF> Just checking, thanks.
<RAOF> But I'm pretty sure it has to; it doesn't seem to actually do any building.
<RAOF> ...or it would, if we called the gtk swt libraries the same thing!
<StevenK> Heh
<TheMuso> Oh lovely.
* RAOF scours changelogs for more accurate blame
<mannytu> hellow
<ajmitch> ScottK: yay!
<zul> oh lindsay lohan will you ever learn
<TheMuso> Oh do we even care?
<StevenK> I don't, for one.
<ajmitch> who's that?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: heh yeah.
<RAOF> Right, so libswt3.2-gtk-java violates policy.  Yay.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Well its in universe. Get fixing. :p
<StevenK> RAOF: Hrm? How?
<RAOF> StevenK: It installs it's libs to /usr/lib/java; policy says they go to /usr/share/java
<StevenK> Hurray!
<StevenK> Anyone running Gutsy on a desktop?
<TheMuso> StevenK: I plan to in a week or so...
<Nafallo> StevenK: yes
<RAOF> Furthermore, it's built from eclipse source, the latest upload of which fails to build.
<RAOF> StevenK: Does a laptop count? :)
<StevenK> Sure.
<RAOF> Then "yes".
<StevenK> Nafallo, RAOF: Do either of you mind seeing if bug 99934 is fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99934 in seahorse "Stalls in infinite loop when creating new ElGamel subkey" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99934
<StevenK> It's marked as fixed in Gnome's bug tracker, and Gutsy has 2.19.5, so it should be okay, but I can't check.
* ScottK is running Kubuntu, so I guess that's no help.
<RAOF> StevenK: Nope.  Still hangs.
<RAOF> I'll leave it running though, to see if it's just taking *ages*
<StevenK> Gasp. persia is to blame for eclipse.
<TheMuso> hehe
<RAOF> The policy violation is presumably still in Debian, though, that was a sync.
<StevenK> Yup.
<StevenK> Looks like missing Build-Depends.
<RAOF> StevenK: Sorry, that is fixed.  It just takes a long time without any feedback.
<StevenK>      [exec]  xpcom.h:17:21: error: nsXPCOM.h: No such file or directory
<StevenK>      [exec]  xpcom.h:18:27: error: nsEmbedString.h: No such file or directory
<StevenK>      [exec]  xpcom.h:19:28: error: nsIInputStream.h: No such file or directory
<StevenK> RAOF: Great, do you want to comment on the bug and nail it shut?
<RAOF> It's not being built against xulrunner surely?
<RAOF> StevenK: Certainly.
* Nafallo confirms
<StevenK> Actually, a little bit further up the build says "*** Mozilla embedding support will not be compiled."
<StevenK> RAOF: And yes, it is being built against xulrunner.
<StevenK> RAOF: Should that be fixed?
* RAOF had nothing but annoying segfaults trying to build democracy against xulrunner.  But that was because the gnome-extras package is built against firefox, I think.
* StevenK looks up if those header files exist in libxul-dev
<RAOF> StevenK: Maybe.  I'll try building the newer eclipse against firefox.
<StevenK> It might just need a give-back. xulrunner was last touched 05/07, and eclipse was synced in the middle of June
<StevenK> RAOF: If you aren't playing with eclipse, I'd suggest it get given back.
<RAOF> StevenK: I'm not playing with it.  Although there's a new debian revision that should be sync'd, too.
<StevenK> RAOF: I can file a sync after lunch.
<RAOF> That'll be preferable to a giveback, right
<RAOF> ?
<RAOF> I can do it, if you don't get to it first.
<TheMuso> Afternoon Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> yay for people who refuse to file bugs
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya TheMuso!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> refuse to fix the bug, until they file a good one
<Hobbsee> hiya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> this person has a history of going on irc, complaining about something, and not wanting to file a bug in launchpad
<TheMuso> ajmitch: -kernel... i.e kano?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> certainly not the first time this has happened
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> You'd think he's have learnt by now.
* ScottK is enjoying #launchpad tonight and swears he didn't put anyone up to anything.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: some people don't learn
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee can attest to that
* nixternal too
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I'm actually starting to find that out through reviewing packages.
<TheMuso> I have found myself thinking that people would learn from what we point out to them.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: oh, kano
<TheMuso> WHich obviously doesn't happen as often as we'd like.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: another one of your friends
<ScottK> Maybe we need a rule that no one can add a package until they've had a removal request fulfilled.
<TheMuso> hehe
<TheMuso> ScottK: Whaa?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no, he's been in -devel repeatedly too
<ScottK> Just thinking it's cut down on the cruft in the repos and deter people who don't know what they are doing/really want the package from giving us junk to review.
<ScottK> it's/it'd
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I know :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch> ScottK: sure, what should I remove to get some new stuff in?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: then htey'd file removal requests on things like debian-installer or something.
<ajmitch> nah, kde*
<TheMuso> lol
* ScottK was thinking it didn't count until it was actually removed, so they'd need to find something real.
* ScottK is also, of course, kidding.
<ScottK> mostly.
<TheMuso> ScottK: I get your drift though.
<ajmitch> 19:11 -!- Kano [n=kano@91.64.67.21]  has joined #ubuntu-devel
<ajmitch> 19:12 < Kano> hi, please update mc in feisty. it is broken badly!
<ajmitch> 19:13 -!- Kano [n=kano@91.64.67.21]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<ajmitch> that's what I call a bugreport
<TheMuso> Oh yeah!
* ScottK hadn't run into him before.  No I know.
<ScottK> No/Now
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: he's the maintainer of kantonix, so he should know better.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: then again, i guess he just fixes bugs as he finds them
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: ...and obviously doesn't use any form of bug tracker.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ajmitch> you mean, he has no idea of how team development is done?
* TheMuso continues to attempt to update packages on the manual universe merge list.
* ScottK continues to attempt to balance his checkbook.
<ajmitch> bother, rc bugs list broken again
<ajmitch> happens everytime there's a new libapt
<TheMuso> Oh lovely.
<TheMuso> Heh. Off he goes, without a sign of stating that any bugs will be filed.
<TheMuso> And not likely to file any.
<ajmitch> don't expect behaviour to change
<TheMuso> Seems that way.
<LucidFox> Who should I subscribe to a "move to multiverse" bug?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: ubuntu-archive
<ryanakca> is it possible to sync from Debian Experimental, more importantly, http://packages.debian.org/experimental/web/egroupware
<ScottK> Yes.  It's possible.  The question is, is it a good idea.
<ryanakca> hmm. *tries it in his gutsy schroot*
<RAOF> StevenK: Actually, eclipse should probably be merged, not syncd, to fix the policy violation (which, in turn, prevents azureus from building right).
<TheMuso> RAOF: Are you aware that specto is sitting in the manual merge list for universe? http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<ScottK> ryanakca: Also look at debian/changelog and see WHY it's in experimental.
<RAOF> TheMuso: I am, I actually want to upload a 0.2.2-1 to Debian and sync that.
<TheMuso> RAOF: SOunds like a good idea.
<RAOF> Although if that takes too long I could just sync the current package now and sync 0.2.2 later.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yep. Was just checking that you knew it was there.
<ScottK> Or you could upload 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 and don't sweat it.
<RAOF> It's a while until UVF.  Debian->sync seems easier.
<ScottK> Yep.  Save direct upload to Ubuntu until the last moment if you need it.
<StevenK> RAOF: If you want to merge eclipse, go ahead. I'm happy to upload it for you.
<RAOF> StevenK: I'll try to get to it tonight.  I'm cut off from any buildboxes for the moment.
<StevenK> Hopefully, it isn't a new upstream release, given the orig tarball is 50Mb
<RAOF> Nah, it's 3.2.2-1 to 3.2.2-2
<StevenK> RAOF: That's irreponsible. :-P
<RAOF> StevenK: ?
<StevenK> RAOF: Being cut off from your building machines.
<RAOF> Aaah.
<RAOF> Yes, I should roll back my server to Fiesty (which has a working acx111 driver)
<StevenK> Surely the math department won't notice if you smuggle an amd64 in and hide it under a rug?
<RAOF> I've got my laptop, but no network access.  They hate m.
<ajmitch> surely the people at work won't notice if I stick a gutsy chroot on a server?
<StevenK> Heh
<TheMuso> haha
<ScottK> Unfortunately for me, "the people at work" is me, so I have to be responsible.
<Hobbsee> then just dont tell yourself that you're doing it then.    simple
<RAOF> That's where multiple-personalities come in handy
<ajmitch> ScottK: sadly that's often the case here as well
* ScottK understands.
* Hobbsee ponders going and voting
<ScottK> More fun to play "as long as I don't get caught".
<RAOF> Hobbsee: For what?
* ScottK wonders what for?
<Hobbsee> motu uvf team
<Hobbsee> dont you read the motu ML?
<RAOF> Ah.
* StevenK voted last night
<RAOF> The "going" somewhat confused me.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: well, the webpage wont come to me :P
* RAOF thought that was the point of the internest
<StevenK> Great. Now sear is part of *two* transitions.
<StevenK> man-di: ^
* RAOF hands StevenK a "Transition Master" shirt
<StevenK> Heh
<jmg> 'uvf'
<jmg> ?
<StevenK> Upstream Version Freeze
<RAOF> The 18th(?) of next month.
<StevenK> 16th
<RAOF> Near enough
<StevenK> Ewwwww!
<StevenK> http://pastebin.ca/632745
<RAOF> StevenK: ?????
<RAOF> What is that crack?
<StevenK> I have no idea. But it looks like crack
<Hobbsee> ....
<StevenK> Thank $DEITY the rules file doesn't play around with it.
* TheMuso decides to vote before going out and doing a few things.
* ScottK went and got rid of some of the bitterness posting at a site where the CoC doesn't apply ;-)
* ScottK already voted.
<ScottK> Any motu hopeful want practice on a sync bug?
<ajmitch> sure
<ScottK> Heh.
* RAOF wonders what ajmitch is hopeful for
<ScottK> pypolicyd-spf is a sync if anyone wants to do it.
* ScottK will get to it eventually.
<ajmitch> hopefully finishing work sometime today, so I can go home
<ScottK> Is "finishing" a function of clock ticks or something actually has to get done?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ajmitch doesnt do work.  you should know this.
* ScottK just knows about Ubuntu, not "work".
* StevenK is multi-tasking.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: thanks
* StevenK is doing NBS stuff, and backporting asterisk
<Toadstool> uh, almost forgot to vote
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no problem
* ajmitch is doing php
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<ajmitch> hello Toadstool 
<jmg> who can vote?
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch 
<StevenK> ajmitch: My condolences.
<Toadstool> jmg: MOTUs
<jmg> ah
<ajmitch> my vote doesn't count
<RAOF> I should probably look at packaging the new Gnucash version, since I actually use it.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I see kdepim is up for a merge.  I "touched it last" but am certainly not the best one to merge it...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'll have a look.  and shove patches back to debian
* ScottK will do pinentry though.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh blergle. that should be merged enough
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's a new upstream point release.  Since we're going to be using it full time in Gutsy, it's probaby good to get all the bug fixing we can get.
* ScottK will look at it anyway.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: okay, will look later.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and will shove all our appropriate patches back, like i did for kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you could always upgrade knetworkmanager..
<StevenK> Surely that depends how masochistic ScottK is feeling.
<StevenK> depends on, even
* ScottK has working wireless just now in Gutsy and isn't inclined to mess with that.
<Hobbsee> oh, bloody kmos
<ScottK> What, his removal bugs?
<Hobbsee> oh, he's filed them too has he?
<Hobbsee> no, he's been closing kopete bugs without checking if they still apply.
<Hobbsee> because no one responded in a few weeks
<StevenK> Wah.
<ajmitch> as you do...
<Toadstool> that's an easy way to close bugs, I like it
<RAOF> When's that auto-expire LP feature meant to hit, again?L
<ajmitch> we should expire all bugs older than 2 hours
<Toadstool> auto-expire?!
<Fujitsu> 1.1.8, AFAIK.
<RAOF> So in a month or so.  Cool.
<Fujitsu> About then.
<ajmitch> Toadstool: when a bug is incomplete
<Toadstool> oh ok, doesn't sound any better to me but whatever
<RAOF> Which will pretty much halve the number of bugs on my bugpage :)
<Hobbsee> kopete has one or 2 developers -a nd not much time
<Hobbsee> geser: why'd you ack balazar, btw?
<ajmitch> Toadstool: if someone doesn't respond to a bug for 6 months after someone has asked them for further info, auto-expiry can help
<Hobbsee> kmos, if a MOTU or a core dev has filed a sync request bug, then you *probably* dont need to bother touching it.
<Hobbsee> seeing as they tend to know more than you do, and so have already done all the steps required.
<Hobbsee> grrr.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What's he done now?
<StevenK> RAOF: Here's Fujitsu, get him!
<Fujitsu> Arrrgh.
* Fujitsu runs.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/balazar/+bug/124744 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/46657
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46657 in kdenetwork "Kopete gives error when you're on your own contact list" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Toadstool> ajmitch: if the expiration delay is this big, yeah, it makes sense
<StevenK> Oh good one, geser. If Hobbsee filed the sync request, you don't need to ack it.
* RAOF sends the ghosts of azureus and eclipse after the retreating back of Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> Nooo.
<Fujitsu> I never even touched eclipse :(
* TheMuso returns
<Fujitsu> What are everyone's thoughts about reasonable timeouts for bugs?
<RAOF> 2 months seems reasonable to me
* Hobbsee --> out
<ajmitch> 2 hours
<RAOF> LP as IRC bugtracker :)
<Fujitsu> I generally use about 3 months, I think.
<StevenK> Besides, even if the sync doesn't meet Build-Depends, it will DEPWAIT and not fail.
<Fujitsu> I love Kmos' responses to bug #127348
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127348 in launchpad "Bug comment form not expandable in Firefox 1.0.8" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127348
<RAOF> Eeep.
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> that's just nuts
<TheMuso> WHo is Kmos?
<Fujitsu> Marco Rodrigues (gothicx)
<ajmitch> someone being overly helpful on bugs, by the look of things
<ScottK> AKA the guy that tried to merge the motumedia and ubuntu-motu teams in LP.
<TheMuso> ah. I wish people would use the same nick on LP and IRC>
<Fujitsu> Nah, thta'd be too easy.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Was that him? I forget.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<TheMuso> Interesting comments indeed.
<ScottK> RAOF: Maybe he'd want to merge azureus.  That would keep him busy for a while.
* Fujitsu likes bug #126516
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126516 in malone "would like limited access control for status field changes" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126516
<StevenK> ScottK: Argh!
* Fujitsu wouldn't complain
<TheMuso> That is an interesting bug.
<TheMuso> I'd be enclined to agree myself.
* ajmitch thinks it is necessary
<Fujitsu> It does seem really stupid to allow anybody to make a bug completely vanish, but restrict them from just sending it up or down the listings a bit.
<ScottK> I thought Won't Fix and Invalid were already controlled.
<Fujitsu> Won't Fix and Triaged are.
<ScottK> Then the bug is at least partially incorrect as written.
<Fujitsu> Slightly.
<ScottK> If more bug statuses get restricted we're going to need a must be confirmed team for motu-hopefuls/helpers that can set the status (and no -qa isn't that team IMO).
* ajmitch liked the suggestion of every bug starting off as a support request, and being elevated to a bug after someone in -qa looked at it
<RAOF> That doesn't really sound too bad.
<ajmitch> of course privileged people could still file bugs directly
<ajmitch> but a lot of bugs are just support requests
<RAOF> And apport, presumably
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> I guess ;)
<RAOF> The crashlogs certainly :)
<RAOF> And yes, a fair proportion of the non-crashes do seem to be support requests, or user error.
<ajmitch> most users can't tell whether it's something they just need help with, or a real problem
<Toadstool> we should get rid of users :)
<RAOF> Crashes are (almost) always real problems.  But I agree.
<ScottK> We can just keep ignoring them.  It amounts to the same thing.
<ajmitch> </bitter>
* ScottK is old enough to have earned bitter.
<RAOF> Mmmm, bitters
<ajmitch> ScottK: of course you are, you're from debian
<ajmitch> well
<ScottK> No, actually I'm not.
<ScottK> (from Debian).
<ajmitch> we've picked up enough of that from debian lately :)
<ScottK> I actually came here from opensuse.
<Toadstool> ajmitch: the closer to Debian, the bitter? is this what you mean?
<ajmitch> Toadstool: yep
<StevenK> ScottK: Twitch
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Even after Mark's ill-fated mailing list post?
<ajmitch> StevenK: heh
<ScottK> No, before.
<StevenK> Hah. I'd forgotten about that.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: the "novell sucks, time to bail out, guys!" mail?
<Fujitsu> That's the one.
<ScottK> I had brief relationship with them in which I got a very shiny and useable opensuse 10.1 KDE desktop.
<ScottK> Only one little problem.
<ScottK> No way to update it.  
<Fujitsu> It's OpenSUSE?
<TheMuso> ScottK: Oh lovely.
<ScottK> Is it?  I thought they changed it to opensuse.
<RAOF> Ooops, I think I know why eclips FTBFS: debian/control wasn't regenerated for Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure of the capitalisation, but I was pointing out that that was a problem.
<ScottK> Yeah.  They completely switched to a brand new update system that was added (and the old one removed) after the last public test release.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: That's not a valid excuse for not building.
<ScottK> It didn't go well.
<Fujitsu> Why should it need regenerating?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Why not?  The build-deps are wrong until the control file is regend
<Fujitsu> Sounds special.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Because eclipse is on serious crack
<Fujitsu> Anyway, I have to go now.
* TheMuso shakes his head. Not another control generation package.
<ajmitch> RAOF: but eclipse is java & shiny & wonderful
<ScottK> Then they basically said "What did you expect".  You all are just beta testers for SLES anyway.  You don't expect it to work do you?  (I paraphrase).
<Fujitsu> Impressive.
<TheMuso> ScottK: eeeeew
* Fujitsu -> elsewhere.
<jmg> heh
<RAOF> ajmitch: Yes, java is what all the cool kids are doing behind the bikeshed (which should be green, by the way)
<ajmitch> RAOF: sorry, we prefer brown around here
<ScottK> Yeah.  My list of must haves for a Linux distro is now: 1.  Product I use must be the actual product of the organization making the distro.  2.  Must use Debian package management system.  3.  Must have KDE.  4.  Must have a decent server version.
<ScottK> Thus I'm here.
<ajmitch> ubuntu has a decent server version?
<ScottK> Recently I've added no patent crack from MS to my list.
<RAOF> ajmitch: I'll fight you to the death about it's green-ness
<ScottK> ajmitch: For my purposes yes.
<ajmitch> ScottK: problem is that different people have different requirements for a server distro, and ubuntu hasn't really fulfilled all that so far
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ajmitch> it'd be fine for me (except I use debian) :)
<ScottK> All the piece parts are there for a great mail server, but you do have to know how to turn the knobs.
<TheMuso> Ubuntu will be fine when I get my server built
* ajmitch is just using a classic LAMP setup at work
<ScottK> Oh.  That reminds me...  At the time I needed Postfix 2.2 or later.
<ScottK> That narrowed the field some more.
<ajmitch> etch is adequate here
<ScottK> Etch would meet my server needs, but it wasn't released a year ago.
* ajmitch was using sarge, with some backports
<ajmitch> and also centos, which is gone now, thankfully
<ScottK> My first operational mail server was Sarge, but Postfix 2.1 didn't have all the knobs I needed.
<StevenK> Heh, my mail server is currently Etch with Exim 4.6
* StevenK wants Exim to go away.
<ajmitch> why do you dislike exim?
<StevenK> Because the Debian maintainer is an arrogant asshole
<ajmitch> ah
<StevenK> He seems to have no qualms about breaking stuff, and I've also come to the conclusion that the way Exim queues mail is sub-optimal
<ScottK> StevenK: Have you ever considered switching to Postfix.
<StevenK> ScottK: The new mail servers at $WORK are Postfix
<ScottK> Ah.  Excellent.
<ScottK> I think it's time to go to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<StevenK> 'Night
<WorkingGeier> hi
<WorkingGeier> I'm trying to use dpatch-edit-patch inside the gcc package
<WorkingGeier> the directory being patched is not the toplevel
<WorkingGeier> dpatch-edit-patch: Error: "src" is not the toplevel directory of a Debian package, aborting.
<WorkingGeier> how can I tell dpatch that I'd like to work within that directory
<WorkingGeier> ?
<TheMuso> WorkingGeier: You have to run dpatch-edit-patch from the top directory of the package.
<WorkingGeier> yes
<WorkingGeier> I'm doing that, and passing the subdirectory with the sources as -s src
<TheMuso> WorkingGeier: Have you read the dpatch-edit-patch manpage?
<WorkingGeier> yes
<WorkingGeier> there seems to be an additional complication
<WorkingGeier> gcc-4.2 does not have a 00list file
<WorkingGeier> instead, a debian/rules fragment builds the list dynamically
<TheMuso> WorkingGeier: Well you would know that when you run dpatch-edit-patch, you will be placed at the shell in a temporary directory. You then edit the files you want patched, and then exit the shell.
<WorkingGeier> yes
<WorkingGeier> I've already used dpatch-edit-patch in the past, although it has been such a long time that I forgot the name of the tool
<WorkingGeier> I need to edit an existing patch
<TheMuso> Well I don't quite understand your problem then.
<TheMuso> Well you simply run dpatch-edit-patch with the name of the patch as an argument, minus the .dpatch extension.
<WorkingGeier> two problems
<WorkingGeier> the source is not in the toplevel
<TheMuso> That does not matter.
<WorkingGeier> but rather in the src/ subdirectory
<TheMuso> Doesn't matter where. You still run dpatch-edit-patch from the top level, and pass it the name of a new patch you want to create, or an existing patch you want to edit.
<WorkingGeier> and applying patch gcc-ssp-default to ./ ... failed.
<TheMuso> Well you will likely have to edit that patch
<WorkingGeier> well
<WorkingGeier> the patch failed because the source is not where dpatch expected it
<TheMuso> Well the patch wsan't made properly.
<TheMuso> wasn't even
<WorkingGeier> the biggest problem seems to be the absence of 00list
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> What package are you working on?
<WorkingGeier> and the fact that dpatch calls the clean target, which deletes the src directory
<WorkingGeier> gcc-4.2
<TheMuso> Ummmm. Ok. Do you have a particular reason for working on it?
<WorkingGeier> gcc-ssp-default.dpatch is wrong and breaks the build
<WorkingGeier> and the workarounds are even worse
<TheMuso> If this is for gutsy, you might want to talk to those who maintain GCC in ubuntu.
<TheMuso> And discuss it with them.
<WorkingGeier> sure
<StevenK> Same person who maintains it in Debian, actually.
<WorkingGeier> yes, I talked to him yesterday; he didn't seem to understand why it was broken
<WorkingGeier> it sets -fstack-protector in the compiler stage by default, but the linker does not get -lssp by default
<WorkingGeier> which makes stage 2 of the bootstrap fail with missing symbols
<WorkingGeier> the workaround was to pass -fno-stack-protector during bootstrap
<WorkingGeier> hmm
<WorkingGeier> dpatch-edit-patch insists on cleaning out the directory
<WorkingGeier> deleting the source
<Toadstool> WorkingGeier: why do you wanna use dpatch-edit-patch with gcc? it doesn't use dpatch but a dpatch-like over-complicated custom patch system afaik
<WorkingGeier> yep
<WorkingGeier> the question is how I would edit a patch otherwise
<WorkingGeier> by hand?
<Toadstool> I guess so
<Toadstool> did you ask doko already?
<WorkingGeier> last time I spoke to him (yesterday) he didn't seem to have time
<WorkingGeier> and I hadn't dived into the code enough to see where the problem was
<Toadstool> WorkingGeier: well, I ain't no gcc packaging expert but I don't think dpatch-edit-patch is gonna be of any help here, given that there's no 00list or anything similar available or even generated
<WorkingGeier> indeed
<Toadstool> off to bed, it's getting late over here, good luck
* WorkingGeier tries building with his patch
<WorkingGeier> thanks
<man-di> StevenK: sear is a mess...
<WorkingGeier> hmm
<WorkingGeier> it seems gcc does not want to be built with SSP
<StevenK> man-di: Heh. Great ...
<man-di> StevenK: which transitions do you mean by (*two*)
<StevenK> man-di: libatlas and cal3d
<man-di> StevenK: just update them to newest
<StevenK> man-di: Do a rebuild of it?
<man-di> StevenK: I hope to get a patch for sear and guichan soon
<man-di> StevenK: for sear 0.6.3
<man-di> StevenK: do you mean in debian or ubuntu?
<StevenK> You can't just upload it to Debian? :-)
<StevenK> Ubuntu
<man-di> StevenK: no, because it doesnt build
<StevenK> 0.6.3 doesn't? Neat.
<man-di> StevenK: 0.6.1 (current debian unstable) doesnt build with eris in unstable and 0.6.3 (new upstream) doesnt build with current guichan
<man-di> I bet 0.6.1 doenst build with current guichan either
<man-di> it depends on guichan 0.5.0
<man-di> and there were major api changes in guichan 0.5.0 -> 0.6.0
<man-di> there is already guichan 0.7.0 coming soon
<man-di> I sponsor the maintainer and I said to him if you want to get it in, send me patch that makes it work with sear too
<man-di> (just in case upstream is not faster)
<man-di> StevenK: I think I have described the mess now a bit
<jussi01> good morning. how do I check if a package is already in debian?
<WorkingGeier> jussi01, packages.debian.org
<man-di> jussi01: packages.debian.org
<jussi01> ok, thanks WorkingGeier, man-di
<man-di> jussi01: but beware, packages.debian.org is normally some hours/days behind reality
<StevenK> ... days, weeks ...
<jussi01> hmmm, this is weird. I am looking at packaging a program. I cant find it on debian, ubuntu or revu. however, the upstream tarball has already got a debian directory...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: some upstreams do their own debian/
<man-di> jussi01: some upstreams do this
<jussi01> ok, so what do I do with this? what is the proceedure??
<man-di> jussi01: but its IMO a bad decision to include debian/ dir upstream
<jussi01> bug 128068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128068 in Ubuntu "Xjadeo" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128068
* jussi01 is quite confused
<jussi01> btw, has anyone seen persia/know why he hasnt ben around?
<WorkingGeier> jussi01, stuff like that happens often
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i think he got caught up in $realwork
<WorkingGeier> jussi01, it makes the .diff.gz hard to read
<LucidFox> something has happened to packages.ubuntu.com
<LucidFox> It gives an "Unable to connect" error when searching packages
<WorkingGeier> jussi01, just add $(RM) commands for all the files you don't need out of upstream's debian/ dir, and modify the read
<WorkingGeier> *rest
<soren> Wow... mailman seems to be in a good mood today.
<ajmitch> hello soren 
<soren> 30 seconds from my e-mail to ubuntu-motu hit my mail server, got sent to the Ubuntu mail server, went through mailman, and landed back in my inbox. O.O
<soren> ajmitch: Good morning, Andrew.
<ajmitch> wow
<Burgundavia> hey soren
<\sh> 30 seconds is too much ,-)
<soren> Burgundavia: 'Morning, Corey.
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: been enjoying your little trip?
<Burgundavia> oh indeed
<soren> Burgundavia: You don't look too happy on that photo :)
<Burgundavia> I am happy
<Burgundavia> just "concentrating"
<soren> Oh. :)
<Burgundavia> like I said, I was working hard
<soren> True, true.
<RAOF> Building Eclipse should not take 2Gb of ram
<StevenK> Hah
<StevenK> There's one package I tried to build here, and g++ was taking up 1.3Gb of RAM and did nothing for 2.5 hours
<TheMuso> lovely
<RAOF> So, building eclipse very nearly exhausts 2GB of ram + 1.5Gbb of swap.  Java is sooooo awesome
<StevenK> Hah
<guardian> hmm hello, what's the command line to apply a patch to an original package ? on packages.ubuntu.com i can download .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz
<guardian> i've never done that
<guardian> should it uncompress them first ?
<guardian>  /s/it/i
<asisak> guardian: dpkg-source -x .dsc
<asisak> guardian: or you simply "dget proto://pa/th/filename_version.dsc" 
<guardian> cool thx
<guardian> hmm strange, i can't connect to http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/allpackages
<asisak> guardian: try to get the package via apt-get source or get it as well as you got .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz
<man-di> asisak, guardian: dget -x ....
<man-di> guardian: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down, it seems
<guardian> so dget -x http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/section/package.dsc  ?
<guardian> once packages.ubuntu.com is up off course
<guardian> or course
<asisak> guardian: you can use any of the mirrors inbetween
<asisak> (any = any that has the necessary file)
<guardian> asisak: where could i have the mirror list  of packages.ubuntu.com please ?
<asisak> I would use a sources.list entry and apt-get source instead
<guardian> you mean mirrors like fr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<guardian> k
<asac> hi! anyone geeky enough to run gutsy + compiz?
<geser> asac: yes
<asac> geser: do you see firefox bug 
<\sh> is it already working with ati cards and xinerama?
<asac> geser: aka not-properly repainted during minimize/maximize?
<asac> geser: i think during resize of main window it should happen too ... but not sure
<guardian> do you recommend to make the full package description 80 columns wide ?
<geser> asac: I see no problem with firefox
<asac> guardian: wasn't that 70 columns?
<asac> geser: wait a second i'll try to find the bug
<guardian> i don't know, maintainer guide says 60 columns for the short dfescription
<guardian> but says nothing for the long description
<asac> geser: its bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/113086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113086 in firefox "Enabling Desktop Effects, some part of firefox and thunderbird windows are black for few seconds when I deminimize them." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<asac> geser: can you look if you see that
<asac> ?
<asac> guardian: try to use long lines and run lintian/linda ... iirc it complains if they are too long
<asac> ... and says you what maximum columns it expects
<guardian> asac: do you use 70 ?
<asac> yes ... but that might be wrong :)
<asac> its been a long time when i adapted that habit ... might have changed ... might have never been right ;)
<geser> asac: I see no such problem
<asac> geser: can you try thunderbird? 
<asac> according to summary it should be more visible there
<asac> geser: what kind of effects are enabled?
<asac> do you have minimize/maximize effects?
<geser> I haven't thunderbird installed
<geser> I've animations enabled (and set zoom for minimize)
<geser> I'll try the minimize effect plugin
<asac> geser: thanks
<asac> geser: should be reproducible ... e.g. makes sense according to compiz devs
<geser> no difference with the minimize effect plugin
<asac> i think the bug is for a short period after unminimizing
<asac> do you have any animations during unminimizing?
<asac> or maybe if you minimize a normal sized window ... and then maximize directly (e.g. with right click on the task-bar -> Maximize)?
<geser> still nothing
<asac> damn
<geser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31218/ that's the compiz packages I've installed
<geser> I've a ATI Radeon 9800pro and I'm using the free radeon driver
<LucidFox> how do I replace the install prefix for CMake?
<geser> I use also compiz on my notebook with Intel 915 graphics and don't remember seeing problems in firefox
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> geser: hmmm thanks for testing
<asac> geser: have you tried thunderbird? can you do so please?
<geser> asac: can't reproduce it with thunderbird either
<asac> geser: ok thanks
<NeilW> Morning all. Anybody available yet to look at a REVU package?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<Hobbsee> smc (0.99.6-2ubuntu1) gutsy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * Rebuild for libcegui-mk2-0c2a -> libcegui-mk2-1 transition.
<Hobbsee>   * Remove libcegui-mk2-dev from the Depends.
<Hobbsee>   * Munge Maintainer field as per spec.
<Hobbsee>  -- Steve Kowalik <stevenk@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 13 Jul 2007 10:32:38 +1000
<Hobbsee> StevenK: why the removal?
<StevenK> I think the -dev was libcegui-mk2-1-dev
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smc/+bug/118308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118308 in smc "missing dependency for smc" [Medium,Fix released]  
<StevenK> I think it was done so I could upload a fixed libcegui-mk2 and everything else at the same time and have everything hit DEPWAIT rather than failing to build.
<Hobbsee> ...right
<StevenK> Actually, sorry, I misunderstood.
<StevenK> It removed it because I thought I was being clever.
<StevenK> It turns out from that bug, smc uses dlopen(). The bastards.
<Hobbsee> asisak: that openbox change - why not get all the patches accepted in debian?
<guardian_> geser: because data files are different for en_GB and en_US and i'm about to create data packages for my application
<LucidFox> how do I "properly" create a transitional package?
<soren> Carefully
<LucidFox> if I just add a package with an empty .install file whose sole dependency is some other package, it still contains a usr/share/doc directory
<soren> LucidFox: They always do.
<geser> guardian_: can't it be detected at runtime?
<guardian_> no unfortunately not
<geser> guardian_: what about multi-user system where one user prefers en_GB and other en_US? does the programm work for both?
<guardian_> yes
<guardian_> anyway, i named my package foo-data-en-gb and foo-data-en-us
<geser> looks sane
<LucidFox> What is "not-binnmuable-any-depends-all"?
<AndyP> LucidFox: http://lintian.debian.org/reports/Tnot-binnmuable-any-depends-all.html
* AndyP makes a nuisance of himself on the mailing list again
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-21
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, data management
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, you'll want to look here for the .desktop file: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<Laibsch> I guess data management is indeed the closest
<Laibsch> although it does not feel quite right
<Laibsch> from a pure user perspective
<Laibsch> cody-somerville: Same problem for the .desktop file
<Laibsch> utility?
<Laibsch> that is awfully generic and there are already a ton of programs in there
<Laibsch> but I guess closest match
<cody-somerville> :/
 * NCommander works on setting up his wiki page
<norsetto> good night all
<NCommander> cody-somerville, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichaelCasadevall, any coments?
<Majost> So it seem that update  the update-maintainer doesn't actually generate the lines in the changes file for "Original-Maintainer" -- it does however change the Maintainer information in the control files.
<Majost> What I am looking for is the script which dumps the line into the .changes file based on the Original-Maintainer line in the control files
<RAOF> Majost: Which takes the source package and generates the .diff, .dsc, and .changes files?
<Majost> correct.
<RAOF> dpkg-genchanges is likely to be your winner.
<Majost> yeah, I was just about to say that I couldn't find anything related to the "Original-Maintainer" in there
<Majost> heh
<RAOF> That'd probably be because O-M isn't an official control variable; the XSBC means eXperimental, appears in Source package, Binary package, and Changes file.
<NCommander> RAOF, I'm suprised there ain't an ubuntu specific patch for killing that warning
<RAOF> Yeah, perhaps.  I think we're just innured to the warning by now.  Also, unnecesary dpkg divergence seems a Bad Thing(tm).
<Majost> The problem I am running into is there is a null space being inserted in between the last file checksum and the tags at the end of the changes file when a "Original-Maintainer" flag is set
<Majost> which should be easy to fix -- I just need to find what creates the thing. heh
<RAOF> And that space is breaking the changes file?
<RAOF> That sounds like a bug in dpkg-genchanges, if the source package has been correctly built.
<Majost> Well... its breaking my repo manager
<Majost> heh
<Majost> I will poke at dpkg-genchanges some more then.
<warsocket>  k question, lets say ive made a program that would do nice in the ubuntu repository, what should i doe or who should i contact to get it there?
<warsocket>  k question, lets say ive made a program that would do nice in the ubuntu repository, what should i doe or who should i contact to get it there
<jmarsden> warsocket: Don't repeat yourself :-)  Have you read the Packaging Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete ?
<jmarsden> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-f4c6048b1531f4e4fe48f096350ea435d40ed9f5 would also be very useful to you as a starting point?
<vorian> warsocket: you can file a [needs-packaging] bug on launchpad if you don't want to package it
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, whats the bug number again?
<jmarsden> LP: #91237
<jmarsden> Hmm, yesterday when I typed bug numbers in the channel ubottu responded with a one line summary of the bug, but today he is silent?
<cody-somerville> bug #91237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91237 in meta-kde "java library not found" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<jmarsden> Hmm, it went to undecided and invalid?  It was High and Confirmed yesterday, I think.
<jmarsden> Oh, it is Triaged / High against Ubuntu, but undecided/invalid against meta-kde?  What is the meta-kde part realy telling me?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, its tell you someone screwed up
<jmarsden> As long as someone != jmarsden, that's fine :-)
<cody-somerville> :)
<jmarsden> What is the "right" way to deal with old config.guess and config.sub files in the orig.tar.gz ?  Just nuke them with symlinks to the ones in /usr/share/misc in the rules file ??
<NCommander> jmarsden, just replace them in a build rule, and remove them in a clean rule; dpkg-source will not note a file has been removed
<jmarsden> NCommander: OK, thanks.
<NCommander> anyone got a PPA full of intrepid packages? I need to test something
<NCommander> nice netsplit
<RAOF> NCommander: I've got some Intrepid pakcages in the nouveau ppa?
<NCommander> RAOF, thanks, I'm stress testing the parsing code to see how big a PPA it can handle before things begin to crawl
<RAOF> Ah.  My PPA isn't very big; just libdrm & xserver-xorg-video-nouveua
<NCommander> RAOF, I don't see and dist intrepid packages in the nouveau PPA
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> there is no nouveau ppa
<RAOF> Sorry, I'm talking about this https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<NCommander> RAOF, ah ;-)
 * NCommander thinks is really cool that he can now parse debian source files :-)
<rootvzla> hi n.n
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, so, is that a regression in Hardy?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: I'm not sure, I've not run iriverter in anything else myself.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, because it is now fixed in Intrepid and I'm wondering if you should do an SRU for it.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Interesting question... do you have an older Ubuntu box around to try it on??
<cody-somerville> No but that isn't inherently required
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: OK, how else can we test to make sure?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, Maybe you misunderstand. What make sure of what?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Make sure iriverter worked in an earlier version of Ubuntu but fails in Hardy
<jmarsden> Isn't that the definition of a regression?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, yup
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, but it isn't necessary for it to be a regression to get an SRU
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, it would just motivate me if it were
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.  What does it take to get an SRU designation?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I'd approve it on the basis that it is a simple patch/fix and it the application doesn't launch at all right now.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Well, it does until you install Sun Java :-)
<NCommander> That sounds SRU worthy
 * NCommander kicks phpPGAdmin
<emgent> hey cody
<cody-somerville> heya emgent
<rootvzla> hey cody-somerville
<rootvzla> hey jmarsden
<cody-somerville> heya
<jmarsden> rootvzla: Greetings
<dldc> hi
<dldc> some suggest to make merges by hand?
<dldc> i have debian orig.tar.gz .dsc and .diff.gz and i have too .dsc and diff.gz
<dldc> how to merge it ?
<rootvzla> greetings jmarsden , cody-somerville a question 1)¿there is some person that explain me or can explain me on as one it is able comensar to do motu or that is needed to be able to be motu? 2)and if there is some person that can help me to be motu or some person it can help me en empaquetamiento or it helps of algun motu especially?
<dldc> i dont like grab_merge.sh script
<nxvl> using grab-merge script and MoM
<cody-somerville> !gettingstarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gettingstarted
<dldc> nxvl no, i'd like learn to merge by hends
<cody-somerville> !getstarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getstarted
<cody-somerville> hmrph
<dldc> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jmarsden> rootvzla: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<nxvl> dldc: then check at MoM's code
<dldc> thanks cody-somerville
<nxvl> dldc: and then use it
<nxvl> :D
<dldc> nxvl no doc?
<nxvl> no
<cody-somerville> !gettingstarted is <reply> A great place to start your MOTU adventure is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<dldc> sucks..
<nxvl> why would we write a doc if we already wrote a tool that makes it
<nxvl> it makes no sense
<dldc> i like learn how to merge by hands
<nxvl> then read the code
<cody-somerville> dldc, to merge by hand, you simple take the latest debian version and make all the applicable changes that are made to the current ubuntu version
<cody-somerville> dldc, so that there are no regressions
<dldc> cody-somerville but WHY dpkg-source -x *.dsc dont work ?
<cody-somerville> dldc, it does work.
<cody-somerville> dldc, It will extra the source
<cody-somerville> dldc, but if you do it one after another and the upstream version is the same, it'll overwrite
<dldc> ohhhhhh good!
<cody-somerville> :)
<rootvzla> thx cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> rootvzla, np
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<coppro> ****!
<coppro> what's the fastest way to download a package from revu?
<jscinoz> dget the dsc?
<coppro> thanks
<jscinoz> `dget DSC-url`
<coppro> I accidentally nuked my entire package tree with an incorrect usage of sed
<coppro> I always do sed <file >file, and forget that the output truncates the file before sed gets to it
<coppro> :(
<coppro> how do I generate the source tree from those (I'm am new at this)?
<jdong> coppro: btw, see sponge in moreutils regarding redirection truncation
<jdong> coppro: you want to use dpkg-source -x on the .dsc
<coppro> thanks
<coppro> thanks, sponge is _exactly_ what I need
<coppro> btw, are you a MOTU by any chance?
<coppro> :( I lost a lot of work... most of it was problem-solving, fortunately
<NCommander> It could be worse coppro
<NCommander> I've done that working on Bazaar brances
<coppro> I need to re-write the code for generating the docs & python packages though :(
<NCommander> coppro, try rewriting a 1,000 line file retriever in raw C :-P
<coppro> owch
<coppro> bash should totally give an error if you <file >file
<NCommander> coppro, set noclobber
<coppro> does that stop that only, or all > clobbers?
<coppro> wow, I'm on an absolute roll today, I just ran rm * in my home directory ><
<StevenK> Woot
<StevenK> Yay for backups
<coppro> unfortunately, due to a number of unfortunate circumstances, I have no backups right now!
<coppro> fortunately, I don't keep anything of value in ~, but in subdirectories
<RAOF> Grrr, stupid maple truncating it's files before saving, then freezing part-way though.
<coppro> lol
<RAOF> Write to a frikkin temporary file, then assume atomic renames, damnit!
<NCommander> coppro, it's been awhile since I used it
<NCommander> Check bash's manpage
<coppro> ok
<coppro> thanks for the advice though
<coppro> is a MOTU around?
<StevenK> Many are. They didn't put their hands up, so just ask your question.
<coppro> I need a REVU upload nuked
<coppro> because I realized the source package is named completely inappropriately
<coppro> so I plan on reuploading under a different name
<StevenK> Then that isn't an MOTU you're after. You're after a REVU admin
<coppro> oh
<coppro> I wasn't aware there was a difference, seeing as MOTUs seem to hold ultimate power
<coppro> I guess I'll just post a comment on the upload then
<StevenK> They only seem to, since they advocate or veto uploads and then throw them to the archive.
<Hobbsee> motu's should be able to archive them.
<coppro> they also update the keyring
<StevenK> MOTUs don't update the keyring. :-)
<RAOF> Nope, not me.  REVU admin only :)
<Hobbsee> which p ackage?
<coppro> libmk4
<Hobbsee> done
<coppro> ty
<NCommander> RAOF, your a REVU admin?
<NCommander> Cool ;-)
 * NCommander continues to hack away on REVU
<NCommander> Anyone know how I can get the current time in Python in a string?
<RAOF> There's allways os.command :)
<NCommander> ew
<RAOF> Alternatively, the datetime module is likely to be your friend :)
<NCommander> RAOF, have you seen my current REVU work?
<jmarsden> NCommander: I think you want to use asctime ?
<RAOF> No, I haven't.  (Nor am I a revu admin)
<StevenK> time.strftime("%H:%m")
<StevenK> '14:07'
<NCommander> I just want to be able to do print timestamp, or something equivalent
<NCommander> That'll do
<StevenK> That might actually be month
<jmarsden> ctime(None) should also work :-)
<StevenK> It is. %M
<NCommander> http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpk3.png
<NCommander> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2iy8.png
<NCommander> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ay3.png
<NCommander> Check it out
<RAOF> NCommander: Funky!
<RAOF> Does that also copy across buildlogs?
<NCommander> RAOF, that all works, its at the point where its now (somewhat) downloading packages via dget
<NCommander> RAOF, I plan to implement it
<NCommander> if possible
<NCommander> LP seems to have a random number in the build path so it may not be fessible
<NCommander> (then again, the FTBFS package manages to make it work so I dunno)
<RAOF> I suppose the ideal plan would be bi-directional PPA integration - build all revu uploads in a PPA & run lintian against the binaries, too.
<NCommander> That was the original game plan actually
<NCommander> But the space limitations would make it difficult to implement
<NCommander> you'd be amazed how fast one gigabyte of PPA space can just disappear
<jmarsden> NCommander: If there are real benefits, you can ask for more PPA space
<NCommander> jmarsden, there also is no way I can automate cleaning out the PPAs and such
<NCommander> not unless Soyuez has a SOAP or something based API I overlooked
<NCommander> StevenK, what do you recommend as a good timestamp for a log (I used that to implement timestampings in the import_ppa_pkgs_daemon)
<jmarsden> NCommander: Maybe %Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S
<jmarsden> NCommander: Or if you like ISO 8601,  %Y-%m-%dT%H:%M:%S
<NCommander> 2008-07-21 00:51:38: Importing codeblocks from PPA group sonicmctails
<NCommander> Nah, that's good :-)
<NCommander> jmarsden, I won't mind being able to create a buildd off the REVU packages once a contributor OKs it for build
<NCommander> (I don't want the buildds running a hidden rm -r /)
<jmarsden> NCommander: Run them in a chroot as protection?  Can that be done?
<NCommander> jmarsden, that's how buildds work
<NCommander> But its an annoyance to rebuild the chroot
<NCommander> sbuild is really stupid
<NCommander> LIke
<NCommander> Amazingly stupid
<NCommander> and my python doesn't seem to have a chdir() in os
<StevenK> Er, what?
<NCommander> NameError: global name 'chdir' is not defined
<NCommander> I have imported os
<jmarsden> Ummmm try os.chdir(whatever)
<RAOF> "from os import *" or "import os"?  If the latter, it'll be os.chdir
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Thanks
 * NCommander is still somewhat of a python newbie
<StevenK> That's just namespacing :-)
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Well, this is coming along very nicely
<NCommander> Packages now get downloaded, and pop the row right out the DB
<RAOF> But other languages handle things differently (looks at C#)
<NCommander> Now I just need to make it import it into the database, and we have a feature complete (if not bug free) PPA importer
<NCommander> RAOF, if you'd be interested in helping implement build server support, it would be rather awesome
<NCommander> (I need someone who can host an i386/amd64 buildd; REVU is on a sparc machine, and I don't want a buildd server on the same place as the webserveR)
<RAOF> I'd want to play with virtualisation to host that, and I may need a little more HDD (I'd want a full mirror, certainly).
<RAOF> I'm probably not your first choice for the buildd hosting.
<NCommander> RAOF, well, I'm still not that far, I'd like to get this ppa_import_daemon written first
<NCommander> But I hear importing from PPA is a highly requested feature ...
<NCommander> AND SCORE!
<RAOF> Woot!
<warp10> Hi all!
<NCommander> RAOF, Packages can now be imported right from launchpad
<NCommander> It all works!
<RAOF> Awesome.
<RAOF> I reackon a lot of people will like that.
<NCommander> It still needs quite a bit of TLC
<NCommander> But now we're at "working prototype"
<NCommander> It's also a HELL of a lot faster then the dput method since its *download time*+*lintian time*+30 secs
<NCommander> max
<\sh> moins
<\sh> siretart: didn't we had the discussion about debescan long time ago?
<elmargol> I search a tutorial for a pristine git repository
<Iulian> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> Iulian, pong
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Could you please have a look at salasaga? If I add the upstream's clean rule it won't even build.
<cody-somerville> Iulian, pastebin your build log please showing me the failure
<Iulian> One sec
<Iulian> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28928/plain/
<cody-somerville> Iulian, instead of testing for existance of Makefile, look for Makefile.config
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Done and uploaded
<Iulian> Oups, forgot the add clean.
 * Iulian is asleep.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Now it should be ok.
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> Syntux: hey Syntux
<rohan> the version of eclipse in ubuntu is very very old. is there any specific reason for this? is eclipse difficult to package?
<jpds> rohan: Appears to be little activity in Debian: http://tinyurl.com/6lfwma
<rohan> hehe, now the upstream version is 3.4
<rohan> jpds: but why should that prevent ubuntu from going up to a newer version?
<directhex> it shouldn't, but it means ubuntu doesn't get anh update "for free"
<rohan> ah, yes
<directhex> the best route in theory is to make an updated debian package  submit it to the debian project - then pull that down into ubuntu
<directhex> in practice, the last step is often blocked by general lack of sponsors
<rohan> but ubuntu frequently has packages newer than debian - gnome, for example
<Syntux> huats, hey
<geser> Debian is freeze next week, so don't expect to see new upstream versions there soon
<rohan> exactly
<huats> Syntux: I will have a look at your patch this morning...
<Syntux> okie
<directhex> i've had a few new debian packages added very recently, but a stony silence on syncing to intrepid
<geser> directhex: are sync requests filed?
<Syntux> huats, Maybe next time we should discuss the expected result instead of sending patch for review.
<huats> Syntux: we can
<directhex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsp/+bug/243723 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-mono/+bug/248930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243723 in mono "Please update mono & xsp to version =>1.9 to allow ASP.NET AJAX" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rohan> any hope for eclipse to be updated in intrepid, then/
<huats> Syntux:did you get my email ? (I mean the one I sent you yesterday)
<Syntux> huats, no
<directhex> ignore the fix released, the original bug was misfiled
<huats> Syntux: hum...
<directhex> rohan, if you hurry, perhaps
<didrocks> hi everyone, does somebody has already tried to use pbuilder behind a proxy with authentification?
<rohan> directhex: if someone can teach me how to package eclipse, then i'm game! :)
<didrocks> I tried a lot of stuff (first, with wget) and my conclusion is the only way to make it working is to put http_export='http://proxy:port' and wget --proxy_login '...' --proxy_passwd '...'
<Syntux> huats, oh that kind of relationship affects the development cycle of Ubuntu and thus should be avoided
<Syntux> huats,  :p
<NCommander> morning directhex
<huats> Syntux: :)
<Syntux> ops
<didrocks> using http_proxy='http://login:pass@proxy:port' seems to not work with wget, so, with pbuilder...
<directhex> hello NCommander
<stgraber> directhex: pbuilderrc has an option for http proxy
<stgraber> argh, didrocks ^
<directhex> really? neat!
<NCommander> directhex, my mono fix is still stuck on launchpad
<didrocks> stgraber: yes, but as I have to use authentification, I tried --http_proxy='http://login:pass@proxy:port' and it does not work
<didrocks> stgraber: the only way to make it work (regarding my tests with wget) is to user seperate option for login like --http_login
<directhex> NCommander, bleh.
<directhex> NCommander, too many cooks, not enough waiters!
<stgraber> the only proxy option I see in pbuilder's man is --http-proxy ...
<NCommander> directhex, On the plus side, I have coded up a rather cool feature for REVU ;-)
<StevenK> NCommander: Mono fix?
<directhex> NCommander, detect apps related to mono and report them as evil freedom-hating terrorism?
<didrocks> stgraber: exactly, that's why I ask if somebody has already experienced that :)
<NCommander> StevenK, to solve the f-spot.app segfault, quite a few mcs seg faults, and solve an FTBFS
 * StevenK smirks
<StevenK> NCommander: On intrepid, or hardy?
<NCommander> intrepid, but hardy is also effected
<NCommander> *affected
<NCommander> Hold on, let me grab the bug report
<StevenK> NCommander: Okay, so, the first step is to fix intrepid. Then prepare an SRU for hardy?
<NCommander> THe debdiff been on Launchpad for a wiki
<NCommander> And main sponsors are subscribed, no life
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/247782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes random segfaults in mono" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NCommander> I created the debdiff for intrepid, but I wasn't sure if it was SRU worthy
<NCommander> StevenK, it was an absolute nightmare to run down that bug
 * NCommander wishs LP allowed normal users to set importances just like Debian ...
<directhex> simple backporty SRUs aren't permitted under the "no framework updates damnit" policy. hardy would need its own updated version of 1.2.antiquewhatever
<NCommander> directhex, its the same patch that has to be replaced
<NCommander> Because whoever coded the first one should be taken out back and shot
<NCommander> You don't solve a bug by commenting out an entire function
<NCommander> More information on what the original patch tried to fix, and how my replacement one is less braindead is there
 * directhex looks sheepish, hides remove_arg_max_check_r101444.dpatch
<directhex> to be fair, THAT one's from upstream
<geser> NCommander: my experience with main sponsors is that you should hunt down a sponsor yourself, unless dholbach "assigns" a core-dev to it (and dholbach is currently on holidays)
<NCommander> geser, I tried, and most ran in fear of mono
<directhex> geser, good point, how about my xsp/mod-mono updates? them's in yooniverse!
<StevenK> I'm willing to upload it
<geser> NCommander: yes, for some packages it hard to find a sponsor
<NCommander> which is understandable but unfortunate
<directhex> NCommander, well, of course. mono eats babies.
<NCommander> StevenK, its been tested on the liveCD, which was ABSOLUTE fun
 * NCommander had to eventually setup an NFS server just to have enough room to build mono
<NCommander> er, replace
<StevenK> I just have an issue with the patch
<NCommander> which is?
<StevenK> const char* prefixes[] = {"/cow/", "/persistmnt/", "/rofs/", "/rwfs/", "/squashmnt/", NULL};
<directhex> it's pretty much the same patch as applied to ubuntu's java packages to make them work on the livecd
<NCommander> It is the same patch
<StevenK> Oh, ew
<NCommander> Well, this bug is caused by unionfs
<directhex> yes, ew
<directhex> blame unionfs
<NCommander> It prevents the symlink from coming out right
<StevenK> Right, it's essentially a unionfs bug
<StevenK> I thought intrepid was using aufs?
<NCommander> THere is a patch for the unionfs bug
<NCommander> But kernel upstream will not include it
<directhex> which is broken by design, but less likely to get fixed than patching every single app in ubuntu to avoid the problem
<NCommander> and ubuntu-kernel bounced it
<StevenK> unionfs is in LUM
<directhex> go figure
<NCommander> No, they did it with good reason
<StevenK> Oh?
<NCommander> To "fix" the issue, they gave the kernel a root canel
<NCommander> IT was UGLY
<geser> directhex: I see only a sync request for mod-mono (bug 248930). Is there also one already for xsp?
<NCommander> It wasn't a trival patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248930 in mod-mono "SYNC: mod-mono 1.9-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248930
<NCommander> it was a few hundred or thousands lines changing unionfs and the core modules
<directhex> geser, LP:243723
<StevenK> NCommander: Still, isn't Intrepid using aufs?
<NCommander> StevenK, the liveCD I tried was unionfs AFAIK
<NCommander> but the intrepid CD I had might have been out of date
<StevenK> I heard murmurs of aufs
<NCommander> so did I
<NCommander> But it looks like aufs has issues
<StevenK> So does unionfs :-)
<NCommander> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg918853.html
<NCommander> Well, the patch still needs to be backported to hardy
<NCommander> Unless you want five years of random mono failures
<directhex> honestly, nobody who seriously uses mono uses the antique ubuntu packages
<StevenK> I note that bug is closed
<directhex> no Enterprise dist has the same rigidity for updating frameworks
 * NCommander blinks
<geser> directhex: need just mod-mono and xsp get updated? no other packages needing also an update?
<NCommander> StevenK, which bug
<directhex> geser, none on my to-do list. unless you can sponsor main packages, and make NCommander happy ;)
<StevenK> NCommander: The URL you pasted, Bug 248164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248164 in linux "[intrepid] aufs(?) hangs on live cd" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248164
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> Looking at Launchpad
<NCommander> the LiveCD now has support for aufs, but the desktop/server teams haven't made the switch yet
<geser> directhex: no, I can't sponsor main. I need to find sponsors for 2 packages myself.
<NCommander> Ick
<NCommander> aufs is based off unionfs's
<NCommander> ^code
<NCommander> I REALLY won't be suprised if it is effected by the same bug
<NCommander> StevenK, regardless, the patch does require backporting to hardy, and until unionfs is dead and buried, it probably should be intrepid
<NCommander> We could remove the patch cold-turkey, and then the liveCD team going to get bitchy if mono breaks on them
<StevenK> NCommander: Sure, but what about different path prefixes?
<NCommander> StevenK, It seems that unionfs can return one of a few different path locations ;-)
<StevenK> Which are there already.
<directhex> my long-term goal is to end merging in favour of syncing
<StevenK> I so need to learn to read.
<NCommander> Its a direct port of the patch the OpeJDK guys applied after fighting through this
<directhex> but it won't happen in the 1.9.1 timeframe, and can't happen as long as there's this unionfs silliness
<directhex> also need some libdga gubbins to sort itself out, but that's another story
<StevenK> NCommander: You suck, mono is a 24MB source package.
<NCommander> You now know why every other sane MOTU ran
<NCommander> er, core-dev
<NCommander> StevenK, please don't tell me your on dial up ...
<directhex> it's smaller than openjdk!
<NCommander> directhex, at least openjdk is useful
<NCommander> *rimshot*
<directhex> don't start, i just read the 18 page "no mono by default" forum page
<NCommander> directhex, BTW, I assume you haven't seen REVU's newest feature?
<NCommander> directhex, a "fun" read
<directhex> NCommander, nay. i've not used revu, since everything i do is updates or happens in debian first
<NCommander> I think StevenK's seen it
<directhex> so my "detect mono and call you scum" idea isn't it? damn
<StevenK> NCommander: Worse. Australia
<NCommander> StevenK, having fun with Big Pond ;-)
<NCommander> It's a pity f-spot is such an easy photo manager, or else I'd vote to kick it out of main and use a different photo manager
<StevenK> Nope, I don't use BigPond
<StevenK> NCommander: Tomboy also uses mono
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> Packaged evil
<NCommander> StevenK, BTW, did you see the new REVU feature screenshots?
<directhex> don't forget terrorism and hate
<StevenK> NCommander: I saw one of them
<NCommander> http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpk3.png
<NCommander> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2iy8.png
<NCommander> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ay3.png
<NCommander> It works now
<StevenK> But I don't use REVU much :-P
<NCommander> Packages get sucked from the PPA and right into REVU in about 20 seconds
<geser> directhex: sync requests for mod-mono and xsp ACKed.
<NCommander> StevenK, nah, I understand, but I like using my bragging rights
 * NCommander points to the badges on LP
<StevenK> NCommander: "your already" -> "you're already"
<directhex> geser, huzzah!
<NCommander> when did I say your already?
<StevenK> In the text in http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ay3.png
<NCommander> Oh ...
<NCommander> Well, its a beta ;-)
<StevenK> irc.freenode.net, too
<NCommander> :-P
 * NCommander adds a bug to launchpad
<NCommander> "I make mistakes while tired" [Confirmed, Critical]
<directhex> hm, i wonder what'll happoen if mod-mono tries to build before xsp.
<NCommander> StevenK, I didn't know you worked at canonical
<wgrant> directhex: It doesn't, because you have build-dependencies set properly. I hope.
<directhex> wgrant, well, that's where it gets interesting really. there's no build-dep, there's a substitution in the binary depends in the control file. i wonder where it gets those from. hmmm...
<StevenK> NCommander: Hm?
<wgrant> directhex: There is a build-dep.
<wgrant> Or it won't build.
<StevenK> NCommander: And? :-)
<NCommander> It's got to be awesome to be able to work at canonical on Ubuntu
<wgrant> StevenK: You are now an Evil One, see.
<StevenK> Apparently.
<directhex> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.1.16), apache2-threaded-dev (>= 2.2), libmono-dev, po-debconf
 * NCommander doesn't find StevenK evil
<directhex> anyway, looks like the substitution is based on debian/changelog, which is safe enough
<wgrant> directhex: If it doesn't build-depend on it, it won't matter what order they're built in.
<directhex> so no worries
<NCommander> If nothing else, he's a saint for actually downloading mono's tarball over an AU internet connection
<directhex> perhaps i've grown numb to it, after 2 years of unofficial backports
<StevenK> Ooh, mono builds
<directhex> that & a university internet connection, and all the compute power money can buy
<StevenK> Ish
<directhex> StevenK, ish? i need to know about ishes. ishes cause me and debian-mono stress.
<NCommander> StevenK, ish?
<wgrant> Mono causes everybody stress.
<StevenK> Ish == it's gotten into binary, but hasn't finished yet
<NCommander> ow
<NCommander> StevenK, I think you might need a new PC
<directhex> wgrant, it causes boycott-novell.com stress. the rest of us it's only mild anxiety
<StevenK> NCommander: Feel free to provide one.
<StevenK> :-P
<directhex> this sounds like a job for MOAR MHZ!
<NCommander> StevenK, you cold always just upload to your PPA
 * NCommander reads boycott novell
<directhex> it's like bullshit and chips, but with a bit more bile
<StevenK> NCommander: Meh.
<directhex> it works hard on the internet principle that if you say it, and even link directly to something that shows you're wrong, it's still true
<directhex> hm, i need to update my backport. i wonder what i changed in ~dhx2
 * NCommander looks at StevenK's computer
<StevenK> Still building
<NCommander> impressive
<directhex> for future reference, it seems PPAs take 10 minutes for the arch-dependent and 16 minutes for the arch-independant parts of mono
<directhex> give or take
<laga> that's fast
<NCommander> I can get it built in ~20 minutes here total
<foka> Very fast build daemons?  :-)
<NCommander> foka, just a fast laptop
<foka> NCommander, Very cool!  :-)
<NCommander> My old laptop was a 2.16GHz dual core with 2GB of RAM
<NCommander> I got that one in '05
<directhex> it's about 20 minutes for me too
<NCommander> My current one is a 2.30Ghz dual core with 2GB of RAM
<NCommander> This one cost a third of the old one
<directhex> yay for technology!
<NCommander> The old one probably could to become a build server for WMbuntu
<directhex>   	 amd64 build of mono 1.9.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2~dhx1 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE
<NCommander> s/could to/is going to
<NCommander> I must be more tired then I realize
<NCommander> the wiki running really poor today
<directhex> probably novell's fault
<NCommander> StevenK, would you agree this bug is SRU worthy?
<StevenK> NCommander: I'm not certain, to be honest.
<StevenK> Ugh. 44 minutes to build mono.
<StevenK> And 650MB of disk space
<directhex> StevenK, someone needs MOAR MHZ
<NCommander> StevenK, well, the issue exists in Hardy
<directhex> Build started 11 minutes ago  on promethium (xen-amd64)  and finished 1 minute ago  taking 11 minutes ? see the log
<directhex> hurrah
<StevenK> directhex: The hard disk in my workstation sucks
<StevenK> NCommander: Uploaded
<directhex> yay! cake for StevenK!
<NCommander> Sweet
<directhex> NCommander, oh, and thanks for your work on this. i'm always grateful when people are willing to sell their souls to help with mono-related tasks
<NCommander> StevenK, can you give-back packages, or do I need to file a bug?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: what do you need given back?
<NCommander> evolution-sharp was FTBFS because of the mono bug
 * Hobbsee pokes it
<NCommander> Now that the formal finally got fixed, the later can be built once mono's updated binaries are available
<NCommander> *former
<Hobbsee> mmm, only amd64 and ppc failed.
<NCommander> geser will be happy, he asked me to fix that bug.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, it's an intermittent failure; it doesn't always happen
<NCommander> Something like 75% of the time it will fail
<NCommander> and the other 25% it won't
<NCommander> That's why testing this package involved running dpkg-buildpackage in a loop ten times building the same package :-)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, incidently, this appears to also be responsible for those random F-Spot segfaults, since those stopped for me once I applied the mono patch
<Hobbsee> ah, nice.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, if you look at the orignal patch, its absolutely braindead
<NCommander> Hobbsee, are you a buildd admin by any chance?
<Hobbsee> yes
<NCommander> Maybe you can help me nail a bug then
<NCommander> logwatch FTBFS on all archs aside from i386
<NCommander> I've built it in pbuilder, sbuild, even setup a intrepid buildd, and it built
<NCommander> But its FTBFSing on the launchpad buildds
<Hobbsee> are you running an i386 arch?
<NCommander> amd64; testing in an i386 chroot
<NCommander> (it builds fine on both)
<NCommander> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16002155/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.logwatch_7.3.6.cvs20080702-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz The log file is somewhat confusing on why its FTBFSing
<geser> NCommander: have you also tried pbuilder build --binary-arch?
<NCommander> --binary-arch?
<NCommander> No, but I did run pbuilder on an amd64 and an i386, both successful
<geser> NCommander: i386 builds both the arch-dependent and arch-independent parts, while the other just build the arch-dependent parts
<Hobbsee> geser++
<geser> and some errors appear only in the arch-dep parts
<NCommander> geser++++
<NCommander> That might explain it
<geser> NCommander: in the case of logwatch, it's because Ubuntu changed the package for some reason from arch:all to arch:any
<geser> see http://patches.ubuntu.com/l/logwatch/logwatch_7.3.6.cvs20080702-1ubuntu1.patch
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> o_O;, if its perl ... WHY THE HELL IS IT ARCH: ANY?
 * NCommander hits his head on the wall a few dozen times
<slytherin> NCommander: Careful or the wall will break. :-P
<NCommander> I dunno, I'm up to my armpits in stupidity this week.
<NCommander> if the wall hasn't given yet
<slytherin> geser: Should I ask in #ununtu-devel for clearing batik from NEW?
<NCommander> I don't think its going to
<Hobbsee> slytherin: is it urgent?
<Hobbsee> i think it's an archive admin day tomorrow
<NCommander> Hobbsee, speaking of the archive
<slytherin> Hobbsee: if 3-4 packages have depwait on batik then do you call it urgent?
<NCommander> I need to ask a quesiton of an archive admin;
<wgrant> slytherin: Just wait for them to get to it, I suggest.
<wgrant> It has FTBFS for approximately ever, so I'm sure 24 hours won't hurt.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: ask in #ubuntu-devel, probably
<geser> Hobbsee: isn't every day (except the weekend) an archive day?
<slytherin> wgrant: Are you sure it will be done in 24 hours?
<geser> slytherin: today is slangasek's archive day, I guess he's not awake already
<wgrant> slytherin: Maybe not.
<Hobbsee> geser: i thought there were only 3 archive days with dedicated people, but i may be wrong
<geser> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration lists 4 days
<slytherin> Hobbsee: There are four
<Hobbsee> slytherin: universe based?  no, not really
<Hobbsee> ah, i thought riddell wasn't doing his shift anymore.
<\sh> NCommander: depends what perl module..you can have perl modules with compile stuff which is arch dependant...so Arch: any and not Arch: all
<NCommander> \sh, no, that I know
<slytherin> I will ask on #ubuntu-devel anyway. If it is done, I can get to the dependent packages. Otherwise I will have to wait.
<wgrant> slytherin: Why are you blocked on it? Upload them, and they should depwait!
<\sh> NCommander: so in debian/control: you have Architecture: all? and moved all building stuff into binary-indep?
<NCommander> \sh, my guess is that it was an Arch: all package that required building on i386, but the end result was portable
<NCommander> I've seen one or two modules like that
<slytherin> wgrant: There are few packages with DEPWAIT due to batik. Adn since batik had FTBFS forever we don't know if these packages build at all. I am specifically interested in fop.
<\sh> NCommander: well, arch: all means calling sbuild with -A (which can be done on any arch sbuild runs), which actually is running on the i386 sbuild in ubuntus case
<NCommander> I'm going to probably have to rip logwatcher's guts open and see why its failing
<geser> NCommander: it has nothing to do in binary-arch
<geser> NCommander: just changing logwatch back from arch:any to arch:all should fix it
<geser> but you need a main sponsor to get it uploaded
<NCommander> StevenK, up for another one?
<kaminix_> Boohoo, no answers to my mail to the list today :(
<k0p> I want include a directory in debian named patches/
<k0p> but it does appear in diff file
<k0p> what should I do?
<NCommander> k0p, you need to have some patches in the directory ;-)
 * k0p die
<k0p> :@
<k0p> sure!
<k0p> forget copy it :\
<k0p> lol
<NCommander> just saying that having an empty directory is kinda pointless
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> NCommander, it does apply patches.. hmm
<k0p> i'm following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<bdrung> geser: thanks for your xmms-related remove acknowledgements
<emgent> moin
<\sh> bah bandwidth...if this is really a problem nowadays...
<directhex> bandwidth is easy. i could always use MOAR MHZ though
<\sh> directhex: I was more talking about the debescan issue on ubuntu-motu ml
<directhex> i tend to avoid mailing lists. i keep trying to unsubscribe from gridengine-users but sun won't let me
<\sh> who needs a grid when we have a matrix ;)
<directhex> or a 256 core altix 4700
<huats> Syntux_: are you around ?
<abogani> Someone could review my package rt-test (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests) on REVU, please? I think to be very near to an "acceptable" version... Thanks in advance.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<Iulian> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Iulian
<huats> norsetto !
<huats> (got you)
<norsetto> huats: argh!
<norsetto> huats !
<huats> ;)
<norsetto> huats: looks like there is some stuff pending approval in the m.l.?
<huats> norsetto: ?
<huats> really ?
<norsetto> huats: I think so
<abogani> Someone could review my package rt-test (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests) on REVU, please? I think to be very near to an "acceptable" version... Thanks in advance.
<cody-somerville> \sh, ugh oh! You're in trouble! :P
<\sh> cody-somerville: I'm always in trouble...I'm a sysadmin..
<\sh> cody-somerville: what context? :)
<cody-somerville> \sh, MagicFab is "invoking" the CoC on ya.
<\sh> cody-somerville: so? he doesn't have the guts to remove my feed from the planet ,-)
<\sh> by himself
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> \sh, I'd do it myself in spite of that comment but I'd rather see your blog stay on the planet,haha.
<cody-somerville> I have no idea what his problem is with that iPod blog post though :/
<\sh> which ipod blog post?
<\sh> that's long timea ago...
<\sh> cody-somerville: btw...any reference to that?
<cody-somerville> \sh,any reference to what where? : P
<\sh> cody-somerville: I thought he wrote something to the CC about me...
<cody-somerville> \sh, yea, he posted on the wiki
<\sh> ROTFL
<\sh> I find it rather nice...someone puts something on a wiki page without pinging the someone who is being blamed for this something...
<cody-somerville> \sh, well, clearly magicfab misunderstand something because we don't "invoke" the CoC on people.
<cody-somerville> \sh, I wouldn't worry about it IMHO
<\sh> cody-somerville: about what?
<\sh> cody-somerville: where is this second blog post he talks about on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda/talk ? I just see one?
<cody-somerville> \sh, Yea, he removed the second one. He "cleared up his dispute".
<cody-somerville> The blog post was this one: http://koke.amedias.org/articles/2008/07/20/ibuy/
<\sh> aye
<\sh> he framed koke
<cody-somerville> framed? :/
<\sh> cody-somerville: he pinned someone...
<cody-somerville> \sh, yes I understand what framed means but I'm not sure I see how.
<\sh> cody-somerville:
<\sh> Fabian Rodriguez Jul 21 2008 / 3pm
<\sh> Jorge, I don’t appreciate your “STFU” responses on a blog post syndicated on Ubuntu Planet. How is that within our Ubuntu code of conduct in any way ?
<\sh> Quite frankly I am really disappointed at your attitude, as indeed this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but now you’ve elevated it to going against our code of conduct.
<\sh> he put words in kokes mouth...
<\sh> I really think he needs a beer and a life
<cody-somerville> : (
<\sh> cody-somerville: the fun part...he talks about comments, and that's why he filed somewhat? argl../me needs to fix leonov...
<huats> \sh: i have always like your tone ... keep it up :)
<\sh> when is the next CC meeting?
<\sh> tomorrow?
<\sh> no...next month...
<devfil> asac: I'm looking at xulrunner, the version on the repo is 1.8.1.14 but at http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner/Old_Releases I can see only 1.8.1.3 so what I should do?
<asac> devfil: you have to get the latest release from cvs
<asac> they dont release tarballs regularly upstream
<devfil> asac, ah ok,  and how I should call it?
<asac> devfil: instructions on cvs are http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_Source_Code_Via_CVS
<asac> devfil: the tag is MOZILLA_1_8_1_15 release (or 16? ... whatever latest firefox minor version is)
<asac> and the MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulrunner
<devfil> ok
<asac> when you have the source tree run remove.nonfree script that is in debian/ dir of xulrunner package
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload the debdiff to LP? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kde-style-qtcurve
<norsetto> ryanakca: just upload your debdiff to LP, whats the point of using REVU for this
<devfil> asac: if I use cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co -r MOZILLA_1_8_1_16 mozilla/client.mk the outoput of the terminal is cvs [checkout aborted]: no such tag MOZILLA_1_8_1_16
<asac> devfil: ok, then be tricky and use the firefox _16 tag
<asac> e.g. FIREFOX_2_0_0_16_RELEASE
<asac> not nice, but i think upstream stopped tagging the generic MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH at some point
<devfil> instead of RELEASE what I should put?
<asac> devfil: the tag would be MOZILLA_1_8_1_16_RELEASE
<asac> devfil: nothing. thats how the tag reads
<asac> devfil: there is a tags page linked from the instructions page i gave you
<asac> but those are not complete so give  the mozilla tag a proper try before going for the FIREFOX thing
<devfil> asac, with cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co -r MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH mozilla/client.mk works
<asac> devfil: yes. the branch exists
<asac> devfil: in times before they made MOZILLA_ tags for thatgeneric branch
<asac> devfil: if MOZILLA_1_8_1_16_RELEASE doesnt exist you have to use the FIREFOX relase tag
<asac> which should be more or less the same
<ryanakca> norsetto_limbo: because I don't know if I merged it properly... or will it just get reviewed on debdiff?
<ryanakca> s/debdiff/launchpad/g
<devfil> asac, nothing to do, I'm unable to find the correct tag
<asac> devfil: i gave you the firefox one above?
<asac> FIREFOX_2_0_0_16_RELEASE
<asac> 18:20 < asac> e.g. FIREFOX_2_0_0_16_RELEASE
<Hew> What's the best way to contribute a small patch to language-support-writing-en (to fix bug #58308)? I'm not an experienced contributor, and looking at the naming scheme of the version, appending ubuntu1 doesn't seem appropriate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58308 in language-support-en "No spell check in en-au locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58308
<devfil> asac, oh I've not read, thanks
<norsetto> ryanakca: yes, it will get reviewed on LP, just subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors (if the package is in universe) or ubuntu-main-sponsors (if the package is in main)
<ryanakca> norsetto: already uploaded to main :)
<norsetto> ryanakca: good!
<ryanakca> thanks ;)
<k0p> hi
<k0p> I have a doubt about python new policys
<k0p> My application is develpment in python. and we have two modules: umitCore, and umitGUI ( Interface )
<k0p> following this policys we need to create a package named python-umitcore and python-umitgui?
<RainCT> k0p: no, that's only for modules, as in modules that are designed to be used by other programs (what in C would be a "library")
<k0p> RainCT, yeap. sure. but what I should do with my package?
<k0p> where I put the umitCore and umitGUI?
<norsetto> emgent: ping
<RainCT> k0p: (sorry, i was busy)
<RainCT> k0p: do you have a link to the souirce?
<k0p> yeap
<RainCT> *source
<k0p> RainCT, do you want source or link to revu?
<k0p> no problem
<k0p> RainCT, do you want source or link to revu?
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<RainCT> revu is ok :)
<k0p> http://trac.umitproject.org/browser/trunk if you wish ..
<emgent> norsetto: ponghe
<RainCT> k0p: is umitcore intented to be used by other applications?
<RainCT> k0p: if yes, then it might make sense to put that directory into a separate binary package (python-umitcore). else leave everything together in package 'umit'
<k0p> RainCT, umitcore is used by other application
<norsetto> RainCT: pyumit? Or is there other stuff there beside python?
<k0p> but suppose that not used by other application where I can put the files?
<k0p> /usr/lib/pythonX-X/site-packages/umitCore?
<k0p> and umitGUI?
<RainCT> norsetto: sorry?
<norsetto> RainCT: The source package, what would be the convention, to call it pyumit if its just python stuff, or something else?
<RainCT> norsetto: usually it's just the applications name
<k0p> RainCT, but with umit, i'm putting the files on /usr/lib/pythonX-X/site-packages. should I do it?
<k0p> i'm trying respect the python policys but I don't understand yet what it failing
<RainCT> norsetto: there are many py<something> packages but I guess that's in most cases like that because that's how upstream called the application; perhaps there may be or there has been some convention which said to prepend py to the source package name, but if there is I'm not aware of it
<RainCT> k0p: I'm not sure. For the python applications that I packaged the source is in /usr/share/<packagename>
<norsetto> RainCT: ah ok, makes sense
<k0p> RainCT, sure. ok
<RainCT> k0p: I'd say /usr/lib/python.. is only for shared modules, but the best would be to ask in #debian-python (irc.oftc.net) to be sure
<k0p> sure RainCT thanks
<RainCT> k0p: you're welcome. btw, I'd add python-psyco as a Suggests
<k0p> sure.
<k0p> thanks
<k0p> i'll do apt-get source python-psyoc
<k0p> python-psyco
<RainCT> k0p: no need to get the source for it. I mean adding a "Suggests: python-psyco" line to debian/control to indicate that the application supports psyco
<RainCT> (psyco is an optimizer which can make Python applications faster -but using more memory-)
<k0p> oh
<k0p> sure
<k0p> I understand
<k0p> yeap
<k0p> I forgot. Thanks RainCT :)
<k0p> you're great
<k0p> well. truth .. I don't know about suggests
<k0p> RainCT, i'll awser in debian-python :)
<RainCT> k0p: Well, you already know Depends, but beside those there are Recommends and Suggests. the first one is for packages that are necessary for the application to work, and the other two are for packages that can improve it, or which are necessary for only a certain feature of it.
<RainCT> k0p: the difference between Recommends and Suggests is that Suggests are weaker than Recommends. eg, recommends are automatically installed by aptitude (and since intrepid, by apt-get, too) but suggests always have to be installed manually by the user, if he wants them
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> sure :D
<k0p> since intrepid?
<k0p> so later suggests and recommends?
<k0p> have no differences?
<RainCT> k0p: the difference is basically that, as I said, recommends are installed by default by some package managers, but suggests never are
<k0p> hm sure
<k0p> :)
<k0p> I understand
<k0p> RainCT, you're a very nice guy. ever I learn with you :)
<RainCT> thanks :)
<kirkland> i'm looking at opencryptoki...  according to http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/opencryptoki.html, 2.2.6+dfsg-1 has been in unstable for a few days, but http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html doesn't show the outstanding merge
<geser> kirkland: why should it appear on merges.u.c? opencryptoki in intrepid has no Ubuntu changes
<kirkland> geser: ah that would explain it, thanks.
<Laney> kirkland: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html#outdatedinB
<slytherin> geser: What all should we put in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/TeamReport for this month?
<kirkland> Laney: thanks for the link ;-)
<geser> slytherin: good question. perhaps the new batik version in intrepid?
<slytherin> geser: I am actually classifying whatever I have done in 2 sections. syncs/merges, updates. Whoever else has done any work in these two area can add comments.
<slytherin> and of course openjdk in main is one important point.
<geser> ah
<slytherin> geser: By the way, LucidFox built batik with openjdk, so it should move to universe.
<geser> slytherin: will you file a bug for it?
<slytherin> geser: Or should we wait till package is updated in Debian? I also want to do a bit more experimenting and see if it builds with GCJ with a patch to replace sun specific apis.
<geser> slytherin: like you want, you know more about java packages than me
<Syntux> Hey, what to do with keys that starts with _ in .desktop file?
<slytherin> Ok. I will be donw with it by weekend.
<slytherin> geser: Can you please help fixing this FTBFS - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15969377/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.libmatthew-java_0.7.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> slytherin: would unsetting LDFLAGS fix it?
<slytherin> geser: no idea. Don't know much about gcc and ld. :-)
<geser> slytherin: will try it later out, I'm in a meeting right now
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> geser: FYI ... team report updated, see if you can add more content.
<geser> slytherin: statcvs didn't move to universe yet, but a bug for it is open (bug #249894)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249894 in statcvs "Please move statcvs from multiverse to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249894
<slytherin> geser: Corrected it. I am sleepy now. Good night. See you later.
<geser> slytherin: good night
<directhex> slytherin, -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions should be passed to gcc, not ld
<directhex> oh, arse
<geser> directhex: it is set through LDFLAGS
<geser> and other packages don't have a problem with it
<directhex> geser, ld throws an error, gcc silently succeeds, with that flag. make of it what you will.
<k0p> cody-somerville, are you there?
<cody-somerville> k0p, maybe
<k0p> cody-somerville, about your comment about debian policys http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit I'm think create python-umitcore and umit package
<k0p> what do you think about that?
<cody-somerville> k0p, why?
<k0p> umitCore it's used by other applications
<k0p> and restants I'll put it on /usr/share/umit
<k0p> I think it's follow the python policys.
<k0p> I already fix the patches, and desktop files
<k0p> only lacks the python policys
<k0p> cody-somerville, what do you think about ?
<cody-somerville> k0p, I think your package needs work. :]
<k0p> cody-somerville, I'm working
<k0p> well may be I'll make a dput on some issues already fixed
<k0p> but about python policys it's what I would like to know about it
<Majost> Is there an easy way to get all the public keys for the package maintainers/submitters?
<norsetto> emgent: news about my email?
<emgent> not now, DktrKranz seems away..
<norsetto> seems so far away
<devfil> hi norsetto :(
<devfil> s/(/)/
<norsetto> Now it seems as though they're here to stay
<norsetto> devfil: s/\(/\)/ :-)
<devfil> norsetto: I'm not the ideal for special char on regex :P
<devfil> norsetto: what's up?
<norsetto> devfil: the sky ?
<norsetto> devfil: the moon ?
<devfil> norsetto: lol how are you?
<norsetto> devfil: horribly well, and you?
<NCommander> morning norsetto
<devfil> norsetto: fine thanks ;)
<norsetto> NCommander: hello NCommander
<NCommander> norsetto, how are things for you?
<norsetto> NCommander: difficult, I still have problems with fractions
<NCommander> norsetto, it could be worse; atlest you can still package ;-)
<norsetto> NCommander: can I!? Please don't spread the voice ;-)
<devfil> NCommander: in Italy is evening :P
<Jazzva> Can someone say that they claim no rights over program, and that the program is published under GPLv3?
<RainCT> Jazzva: uh.. if I understood that right, it's contradictory -.-
<Jazzva> RainCT, sounds to me that way too... but I just wanted to check that if maybe I'm wrong.
<Jazzva> RainCT, thanks
<mathiaz> kirkland: I've sponsored your lsb merge
<kirkland> mathiaz: cool, thanks!
<mathiaz> kirkland: next time, could you generate a .changes file that includes the changes in debian ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: oh, sure
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/lsb/merge-genchanges
<mathiaz> kirkland: uses -v3.2-12ubuntu3
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i thought debuild -S did that, no?
<mathiaz> kirkland: nope - by default debuild will only include the last changelog netry
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> Where can i take a look at the different setcions?
<mathiaz> kirkland: you have to specify -v3.2-12ubuntu3
<Drk_Guy> I'm trying to package gambas2
<neuromit> is is possible to configure  dpkg-buildpackage such that it creates 2 .deb files?
<Drk_Guy> *sections
<kirkland> mathiaz: gotcha, okay, no problem
<neuromit> one package with a set a binaries and the other .deb with a different set of binaries?
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, different archs?
<neuromit> no same archs
<mathiaz> kirkland: so that the .changes includes all the changelog entries - the merge-* scripts handle that automatically
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, usually, sh_make takes care of that
<Drk_Guy> *dh_make
<mathiaz> kirkland: other than that, it was all good :)
<neuromit> Drk_Guy, dh_make?  doesn't that just create the debian dir?
<Drk_Guy> Guys...
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, For example, when i ran dh_make in the gambas2 src's dir, it created a control for gambas2 and gambas-doc ;)
<Drk_Guy> where can i take a look at the DEB sections?
<neuromit> ahhh ok... sorry my bad,
<neuromit> the answer was right in front of me
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, do you know where can i take a look at the debian sections?
<neuromit> what do you mean by debian sections?
<Drk_Guy> net, devel, otherosfs (wine is here)
<neuromit>     Drk_Guy: when you select Multiple Binaries, how can you specify which files get placed with which debian package?
<Drk_Guy> !sections
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sections
<Drk_Guy> !section
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about section
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, you killed me with that one, maybe snooping around with debian contents?
<neuromit> when you say DEB sections are you talking about the categories programs are placed in in the applicatio nmenu
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, Not really
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy
<Drk_Guy> But i don't know if those are right
<neuromit> have you tried in #debian? they can pretty much answer most of my questions there...
<neuromit> but they have a little disdain for ubuntu people
<Drk_Guy> XD
<slangasek> #debian is not a very good place to ask packaging questions anyway
<Drk_Guy> peeps in debian call us noobuntu'ers
<Drk_Guy> XDDD
<mathiaz> Could someone set my account as a reviewer on REVU ? Trying to login says that that mathiaz doesn't exist in REVU
<Drk_Guy> I am pretty likely to ignore it
<norsetto> Syntux: when are you usually around on IRC (in UTC)?
<jmarsden> norsetto: Syntux quit 10secs after you asked your question to him... it might be good to re-ask it :-)
<neuromit> Anybody here have experience packing multiple .debs from a single source?
<NCommander> neuromit, yes
<neuromit> NCommander, I'm looking to learn how to do it... do you have some time to chat about it or can you recommend some good docs on the subject?
<neuromit> The ubuntu packaging guide doesn't really cover it
<NCommander> neuromit, sure, but this isn't a great time, I'm getting ready to go for work; once I'm at work, I can chat
<neuromit> ok...  I probably won't be around much longer... maybe tomorrow then?
<neuromit> I'm headed home from work in 45minutes
<Syntux> neuromit, I don't have much experience with it myself but if you check software-properties source it should give you a glimpse
<neuromit> Syntux, THANKS!
<Syntux> neuromit, not at all :-)
 * norsetto wonders what software-properties has to do with packaging multiple binaries
<norsetto> Syntux: when are you usually around on IRC (in UTC)?
<Syntux> norsetto, one sec
<Syntux> norsetto, software-properties source generates multiple package, a gtk and kde http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/python-software-properties
<norsetto> Syntux: ah, you meant it as an example
<Syntux> norsetto, sure.
<Syntux> norsetto,  around 15 to 21 UTC.
<neuromit> when building the multiple debs, do I simply more or less create a section in the control file for each one, then specify in each packages .install file what files are to be included in that debian package?
<norsetto> Syntux: ok, thx
<Syntux> norsetto, np.
 * Syntux getting emotional with 'Grace is Gone'
 * norsetto hands over an handkerchief to Syntux
 * Syntux thank you norsetto , I needed it, meff meff 
<slangasek> neuromit: that gets you much of the way there, yes
<devfil> asac: do you know where I can find the bugs fixed by xulrunner 1.8.1.15/16?
<emgent> evening ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Good evening.
<asac> devfil: search bugzilla.mozilla.org for fixed1.8.1.15 OR fixed1.8.1.16 OR verified1.8.0.15 OR verified1.8.1.16
<asac> (in keywords those are)
<devfil> asac: thanks, not difficult to do xulrunner, I've finished
<asac> devfil: test rdepends for regressions then ;)
<asac> which is an important task for hardy-security
<devfil> asac: how I can test them?
<neuromit> if I want to include extra files in a deb package, (like Icons for example) how do I get them included into the deb package? Do I have to specify them in the files  or docs file?
 * norsetto wondes why in LP the list of 2 zillion useless subscribers has been kept and the usefull source info is gone
<ScottK-laptop> norsetto: Because the new u/i is better.  Didn't you read mpt's blog.
<norsetto> ScottK-laptop: ah, silly me, I didn't noticed that
<Drk_Guy> neuromit, i think the makefile governs that :=
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<norsetto> take or leave a d
<neuromit> can I get other files included in the deb by specifying them in the files file?
<norsetto> neuromit: use debian/ for that
<neuromit> norsetto, so i've tried placing files in debian/ before only to find they aren't included in the final deb
<jmarsden> neuromit: dh_install them to where they need to go?
<norsetto> neuromit: well, you have to install them somehow :-)
<neuromit> so I would call dh_install where, in postinst?
<norsetto> neuromit: debian/rules seems a likely place to do that
<neuromit> ok... thanks
<emgent> ember: ping.
<emgent> ember: can you fix bug #237348 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237348 in wordpress "Please merge wordpress 2.5.1-4ubuntu1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237348
<cody-somerville> Is anyone here good at reading boot charts?
<tacone> apt-get source pygtksourceview works, apt-get install pygtksourceview doesn't find any package. anyone knows why ?
<ScottK-laptop> Probably because the binary package name is different.
<asac> devfil: 1st. look at the list of rdepends (apt-cache rdepends libxul0d or something)
<jmarsden> tacone: Most likely the name of the source package is different from the name of the binary package(s) it creates?
<asac> a bunch of them should be obvious to test
<asac> browsers need some thorough testing like password management, certificate (ssl), javascript (ajax sites)
<emgent> tacone: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python-gtksourceview2
<asac> for non-browsers the common use-cases should be easier to guess and probably doesnt require the same amount of testing
<tacone> emgent: nice, sorry.
<emgent> tacone: np, you re welcome
<devfil> asac: ok, this require time, I will do it tomorrow when I'm not sleeping :)
<asac> devfil: sure. better safe than sorry
<asac> ;)
<asac> sleep well!
<emgent> blueyed: heya
<blueyed> Do uploads to REVU get not processed currently?
<blueyed> Hi emgent
<blueyed> ..it was a binary upload. (just for the record)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-22
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with gambas2 packaging
<Drk_Guy> lol, i forgot some commas
<Drk_Guy> Forget it
<tacone> figli di puttana
<tacone> ops
<tacone> wrong window
<slangasek> that's what they all say
<roo82> I am highly offended sir
 * tacone turns red :-)
<roo82> ;)
<roo82> Pueribus Impudis
<roo82> Anyway, enough butchered latin for one night. I'm off to bed
<emgent> hhahah
<emgent> poor tacone :)
<tacone> not my fault. world's against me :-D
<kunigami> Hi, all.
<kunigami> I have a question about mentorship program. Could someone help me?
<tacone> kunigami: don't ask to ask :-)
<kunigami> Any hint from where to start? I read a lot of things in the wiki, but I'm a bit confused.
<tacone> did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, good :) how ya doing!?
<kunigami> Well, I tried to do so, but it seems a bit confusing for me =(
<tacone> kunigami: to me too. You could just trying to solve a bug then ask here for help when you get some issue
<neuromit_> Ncommander, you around?
<vorian> RoAkSoAx: howdy
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, good good, how ya doing?
<vorian> great
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, so what's new? i've been giving a quick review to the debian new maintainer's guide and i have setup this wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/4nDr3s/Mentorship
 * vorian looks
<NCommander> neuromit, yup
<neuromit_> you got some time to talk to me about compiling multiple debs from a single source package?
<neuromit_> I'm home now and I've ssh'd into my work machine
<tbielawa> hello MOTUs
<NCommander> neuromit, yeah, I can talk
<emgent> moin
<NCommander> neuromit, its pretty straightforward; you have multiple binary entries in the control file, and then you use *package*.install files to move files from debian/tmp to each package folder
<neuromit_> NCommander: i'm guessing that the file names of the .install files has the be the same as the packages in control?
<NCommander> neuromit, yup
<NCommander> neuromit, its pretty straightforward if you know how to use dh_install
<neuromit_> so I've never used dh_install by hand before...
<neuromit_> dh_install is called by dpgk-buildpackage right?  I mean unless its commented out in the rules file right?
<tbielawa> Can some one take a look at my REVU please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2900
<neuromit_> NCommander, does dh_install take an install file as an argument?
<cody-somerville> neuromit_, All the debhelper scripts have man files :)
<tbielawa> cody-somerville: do you have time to check out a revu upload?
<neuromit_> so when I build a package in the form of a single binary a .install file isn't created.... if I create one will it disrupt the building of the deb?
<neuromit_> so I've been reading the man pages for dpkg-buildpackage, dh_install, dh_icons.... and I can't quite seem to figure out how to package an icon with my debian package... I've included the icon in the debian dir, but I'm not exactly sure what to add to the rules file to include it in the installation
<tbielawa> neuromit_: I would put an entry for it in your *package*.install file
<tbielawa> Or do you mean like a .desktop type file?
<neuromit_> no I mean a icon file.  So when I followed the ubuntu packaging guide I thought I didn't need a *package*.installl file if I was compiling a single binary, so I never created one, if I create one will it disrupt the compiling of the deb, if all that is in it is the icon file?
<RAOF> neuromit_: No, not at all.
<neuromit_> ok one more question... (sorry for flooding ;-p )  but will dh_install automatically install all of the *package*.install files or do I have to specify them in the rules file?
<tbielawa> hiya nxvl
<nxvl> hi!
<RAOF> neuromit_: Reading 'man dh_install' will tell you that; the answer is that it will automatically read $package.install (with some fairly minor assumptions).
<emgent> heya nxvl
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> :D
<tbielawa> nxvl: you worked with anything that had a weird upstream version number?
<tbielawa> or, anyone have the right advice for dealing with upstream versions with hyphens in them?
<nxvl> a lot
<nxvl> :D
 * NCommander returns
<tbielawa> nxvl: Can you tell me what to do when upstream is "1.4.3-2"? all the debian utilities think I'm making a debian native package because of the hyphem
<StevenK> tbielawa: 1.4.3-2-1
<tbielawa> You mean to add a -1?
<nxvl> tbielawa: package and upstream link
<tbielawa> so in the end it would be bibus-1.4.3-2-1-0ubuntu1 ?
<tbielawa> heh, to continue the question spam, if anyone has the URL to something that can clarify this for me I'd appreciate it. the deb policy manual wasn't clear enough fo rme
<wgrant> tbielawa: No, bibus 1.4.3-2-0ubuntu1
<nxvl> tbielawa: debian policy
<nxvl> tbielawa: can you send me a link to the upstream page
<tbielawa> wgrant: lintian and all deb helper scripts refude to belive i'm making anything but a native debian package. when I build it it refuses to see the .orig.tar.gz
<tbielawa> nxvl: link coming
<wgrant> tbielawa: How have you named the .orig.tar.gz?
<tbielawa> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=110943
<tbielawa> wgrant: bibus-1.4.3-2.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> tbielawa: bibus_1.4.3-2.orig.tar.gz
<nxvl> actually -2 is the debian version
<wgrant> nxvl: No it isn't.
<wgrant> nxvl: The part after the last - is the Debian version.
<wgrant> Not if it's in the upstream version.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> You're right - it's not part of the upstream version at all.
<tbielawa> this is where all my problems are coming from. He debianized it, wayyy out of spec
<nxvl> wgrant: are you here -> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=110943&package_id=151072&release_id=600703
<nxvl> is that package in debian?
<wgrant> tbielawa: Use the real 1.4.3 tarball.
<nxvl> yep
<wgrant> nxvl: I see now - I was taking tbielawa's word that the upstream version was 1.4.3-2.
<nxvl> -2 is the upstream-debian version
<nxvl> which we don't care of
<nxvl> wgrant: oh ok :D
<tbielawa> there is none?
<nxvl> the upstream version we care about is 1.4.3
<tbielawa> rather @wgrant: there is no version as just 1.4.3
<wgrant> tbielawa: Then you complain at upstream for being ridiculous.
 * tbielawa remembers talking with LaserJock about why no one wanted to touch this package
<nxvl> tbielawa: take a look at the link you first post
<nxvl> tbielawa: it has a debian and a windows version
<nxvl> tbielawa: the windows version doesn't has the -2 part
<nxvl> so we can assume it's not part of upstream
<nxvl> but from upstream packaging
<tbielawa> nxvl: I see what you mean.
<nxvl> so we don't care about it, because we know upstream packaging goes from bad to horrible
<tbielawa> I need to get a clean un debianized 1.4.3 from upstream
<wgrant> tbielawa: Correct.
<nxvl> tbielawa: just take the .orig.tar.gz
<tbielawa> nxvl: take it from where? I've got this up on REVU almost done save for this rediculous versioning problems
<wgrant> nxvl: There isn't one.
 * nxvl rechecks
<wgrant> nxvl: Upstream has packaged it natively. There is no 1.4.3 tarball.
<neuromit_> so I've created my *package*.install file, i uncommented dh_install in the rules file, I added the appropriate dirs to the dir file, and I added my icon file exist under the debian directory, but when I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot, I get  cp: cannot stat `./usr/share/icons/*icon*.png': No such file or directory   I can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<wgrant> Which is plain wrong.
<tbielawa> and in the end, this winds up breaking my watch file
<nxvl> well
<tbielawa> hes using his sourceforge file serving part as his apt mirror
<nxvl> yes, but, there is a .tar.gz
<wgrant> nxvl: But it's a native Debian packaged one.
<nxvl> so you can download it, remove debian/ and you got orig.tar.gz
<nxvl> or something
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> what would i do in this particular case:
<nxvl> ping upstream and ask for a clean tarball
<tbielawa> I agree
<tbielawa> thanks
<tbielawa> this has been hell getting through. it's two months in now
<tbielawa> I just want to get it finished in time to get it into intrepid
<tbielawa> neuromit_: can you pastebin us your .install file and you .dirs file?
<tbielawa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<neuromit_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29169/
<tbielawa> neuromit_: when working with the .install file this helps me remember whats going on
<tbielawa> imagine it's like using the copy command and that it's being run from the main directory of your package
<tbielawa> so you'll want something like this in your .install file:
<tbielawa> soma-tspikes.png    usr/share/icons
<neuromit_> ok.. I wasn't sure I could do that as none of the examples of in man page of dh_install were like that
 * tbielawa nods
<neuromit_> tbielawa, Thanks! that did it!
<tbielawa> neuromit_:  you're very much welcome
<tbielawa> I just sent upstream an email about his wacked out version scheme. He's been very responsive in the past so this should get resolved soon :-)
<StevenK> NCommander: You should close bug 247782 in Intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes random segfaults in mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247782
<NCommander> StevenK, not if the bug needs to be SRUed
<StevenK> NCommander: Well, do you think it requires one?
<NCommander> Random segfaults in hardy building stuff would probably count to me.
<NCommander> As serve regression
<StevenK> Only on a Live CD, unless I'm misremembering?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> It effects everything
<NCommander> THe original patch allowed for Mono to work on a LiveCD
<NCommander> But it causes random segfaults all over the place. evolution-sharp's FTBFS on amd64 was caused by this
<RAOF> The bug was discovered by NCommander while working out why evolution-sharp built in sid chroots but not intrepid chroots.
<NCommander> RAOF, in addition, it did the same thing on Hardy
<RAOF> (But just fine in a non-chroot environment)
<NCommander> RAOF, no, it FTBFSed on me in a non-chroot environment
 * StevenK approves the Hardy/Intrepid bits
<RAOF> NCommander: Oh, even better :).  Worked for me out of teh chroot :)
 * StevenK unsubscribes u-m-s
<NCommander> It was a rather inconsistant bug ....
<StevenK> NCommander: Now, fiddle with the bug, closing the Intrepid task :-)
 * NCommander does what StevenK wishs
<NCommander> I don't think the patch is in dapper, I should probably see if this braindeadness is in gusty or feisty
<NCommander> I'm reconfirming evo-sharp FTBFS on Hardy right now
<Awsoonn> hi all, I am wondering if there are some helpful souls here that might mentor me in fixing a simple bug
<Awsoonn> bug 250681 is simple enough, I apt-get source irssi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250681 in irssi "first run help link outdated" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250681
<Awsoonn> bug 250681 is simple enough, I apt-get source irssi
<Awsoonn> found the string that needs changing
<Awsoonn> changed it, but now what should I do? I think I need to make a deb diff or something right?
<NCommander> Awsoonn, you need to modify the changelog to create a new ubuntu revision, and possibly update the maintainer, dpkg-buildpackage, and then debdiff the old .dsc and the new .dsc and post
<NCommander> THat's pretty much it in a nutshell
 * Awsoonn is really new and only kinda understands
<NCommander> You need to build an updated package
<nxvl> jcastro: around?
<NCommander> If it already has ubuntu specific changes, you just need to add a new changelog entry to debian/changelog
<Awsoonn> well, accually, before that the source came with a diff should I apply that to the source, then make my change
<coppro> start with sudo apt-get build-deps irssi
<coppro> or build-dep, can't remember
<Awsoonn> no s
<Awsoonn> in any case it is done
<coppro> k now, is there anything in <srcdir>/debian/patches?
<Awsoonn> there is no such folder
<coppro> hmm, how big is debian/rules?
<NCommander> StevenK, I don't have a reproducible bug for Hardy just yet
<Awsoonn> there is no debian folder at all
<coppro> what?
<tbielawa> whoa
<nxvl> coppro: depending on what you use
<coppro> there is no debian folder?
<Awsoonn> coppro: I think I need to first apply this diff to the source
<coppro> oh, yeah
<coppro> from the top, run dpkg-source -x <dsc file>
<coppro> that will extract the source and apply the diff
<Awsoonn> bingo~ now we're rolling
<coppro> ok, now, anything in debian/patches
<Awsoonn> lots
<coppro> what extension?
 * wgrant points out that we are not Windows.
<coppro> yes, but that doesn't mean we can't have file extensions
 * NCommander points out that most patches files do end in .patch or .dpatch ;-)
<Awsoonn> coppro: for the patches? there are some .h files and the rest have none
<coppro> try running "file <one of the non-.h files>
<Awsoonn> 00list.UBUNTU: ASCII text
<coppro> ok, I'm just gonna go download the source package myself, one second
<Awsoonn> :)
<Awsoonn> Thank you for helpnig me coppro
<Awsoonn> helping even
<coppro> no problem
<coppro> ok, while I figure out the patch system, you should make a changelog entry
<Awsoonn> ok
<coppro> from the top-level srcdir, simply run dch
<coppro> that should set up a new log entry
<NCommander> Awsoonn, you may need devscripts
<NCommander> (and ubuntu-dev-tools has the all helpful update-maintainer script which you may or may not need)
<Awsoonn> dch seemed to work
<NCommander> Cool
<NCommander> It might be a litlte late for this, but are you working in a clean source tree?
<NCommander> Or have you already applied your fix to this source tree?
<Awsoonn> I have already applied it. :)
<coppro> you'll need to undo it
<NCommander> Ok, that's a bad thing in this case
 * NCommander sees if irssi has a patch system
<Awsoonn> it was a one word change, so its no big deal to start over
<coppro> NCommander, it's quilt
<NCommander> Ew
<NCommander> Ok, you can explain to him the patch system :-)
<nxvl> Awsoonn: first step on fixing a bug is confirming it
<coppro> I'll try
<nxvl> Awsoonn: that bug is invalid
<Awsoonn> oh?
<nxvl> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/250681/comments/1
<Awsoonn> how is it invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250681 in irssi "first run help link outdated" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Awsoonn> ah
<Awsoonn> sweet,
<Awsoonn> sooooooo I shall look for a new bug to eat
<Awsoonn> I'm sorry guys
<coppro> no worries, you've learned something
<coppro> which was the goal, after all
<Awsoonn>  A lot I recon
<NCommander> Awsoonn, it helps if your working on bugs either to run intrepid, or at least have an intrepid chroot sitting around
<Awsoonn> I leared to set up an intrepd chroot
<Awsoonn> yes that...
<coppro> you should also have an intrepid pbuilder
<Awsoonn> something I don't understand about chroots
<coppro> sudo pbuilder --create intrepid
<nxvl> pbuilder is awesome
<Awsoonn> if I am running a chroot, can I run X?
<nxvl> nope
<coppro> yes, in theory
<nxvl> no, actually you can't
<coppro> why not?
<nxvl> because you will already have one X server running on :0 so, the 2nd one would not find it available
<nxvl> for running X you will need a virtual machine
<nxvl> virt-manager is nice and easy
<coppro> right, but if I close my current X session, then start one in a chroot, it'll work right?
<coppro> or you can use that one app that can run X inside X, forget what it's called
<nxvl> if you have you /dev mounted, yes
<nxvl> your*
<nxvl> actually i haven't tried it that far, i tried once to run a graphical app and didn't work, so i move to vm
<Awsoonn> so can I run a gnome app from a chroot in my current X session then?
<nxvl> and now that we have ubuntu-vm-builder is even easier
<StevenK> Awsoonn: "Sort of"
<Awsoonn> :)
<coppro> isn't there some X server that runs inside another server though? What's that called?
<StevenK> Xnest
 * Awsoonn enjoys the constant state of confusion
<nxvl> coppro: PITA
<coppro> that's not the one I was thinking of
<StevenK> Xephyr
<coppro> sounds more like it
<nxvl> i still call it PITA
<Awsoonn> let me see if I understand now, he chroot is only useful for testing CLI apps basicly and if I want to work on Rythmbox for example I need a VM
<Awsoonn> or another system
<coppro> not necessarily
<coppro> there are a few ways around that
<nxvl> a chroot is usefull for building packages on a clean environment
<coppro> like closing down X on hardy and running it from the chroot
<nxvl> and to be sure you are using clean and standard packages and not 3rth party ones
<coppro> yeah
<coppro> I don't use it for development
<Awsoonn> well, from the chroot, it is by default clean no?
<StevenK> Awsoonn: Rythmbox is harder -- you want to test the full stack, like DBUS and such, and you can't easily have the Rythmbox in the chroot talking the dbusd on the host
<coppro> yes, that's the point
<Awsoonn> StevenK: so if I wanted to do that, you would recommend a VM?
<coppro> I would recommend setting up a nested X server, but that's just me
<StevenK> Awsoonn: kvm, if your machine supports it
<tbielawa>  <3 kVm :)
<Awsoonn> how do I use kvm?
<coppro> how do I get udev to work in a chroot?
<wgrant> coppro: You bindmount /dev instead.
<Awsoonn> use virt-manager ?
<tbielawa> Awsoonn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tbielawa> it's involved
<Awsoonn> :0 so am I...
<coppro> is there a way to set it up in fstab?
<tbielawa> Awsoonn: but simple once you get the hang of it. We took a week and implemented a system in my workplace to automate the process
<Awsoonn> my cpu doesn't suport kvm it seems
<Awsoonn> so I'm stuck with vbox methinks
<nxvl> qemu
<nxvl> use ubuntu-vim-builder
<nxvl> just apt-get it
<nxvl> ubuntu-vm-builder*
 * Awsoonn is getting
<Awsoonn> pbuilder finished btw
<Awsoonn> is there anything I should do to it?
<Awsoonn> what should I do with ubuntu-vm-builder as well?
<nxvl> read the man page
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<coppro> awsoonn, also read this: http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Development/Howto/Chroot#Using_Xnest
<Awsoonn> :) Should have seen that comming
<coppro> that's an easy way to test graphical stuff from within a chroot
<coppro> (replace the urpmi command with "sudo apt-get install xnest")
 * NCommander returns from duty
<kostmo> any MOTU's around?
<NCommander> kostmo, I'm not, but if you would like a review on a package, I'm glad to help
<kostmo> NCommander: you may have seen this one already ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2940
<kostmo> thanks tho
<NCommander> oh yeah
<NCommander> I already did some reviewing on it
<kostmo> I revised the package based on another round of comments - just hoping for some official approval
<jmarsden> I have a CDBS-based short debian/rules that doesn't do what I want, can someone take a look please?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29204/
<NCommander> jmarsden, did you get googlegears to work?
<NCommander> And uh, what's wrong with it?
<jmarsden> NCommander: I get errors from lintian about the config.sub/guess files being too old.
<jmarsden> googlegears?  Was I doing anything with that?? :-)
<NCommander> er, wrong person
<NCommander> sorry, a tad slow tonight
<NCommander> Post the lintian output the -v option
<jmarsden> NCommander: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29209/
<NCommander> jmarsden, I'm not an expert, but I'm going to surmise that lintian is detected the original config.* from the source tarball, and not anything you've changed
<NCommander> jmarsden, ask an MOTU, but I'm going to guess your going to need an override
<jmarsden> NCommander: OK... any MOTU's listening who can help? :-)
 * NCommander kicks cody-somerville
<jmarsden> I'll attach a .debdiff to the relevant bug #236140 and see if that triggers help from someone reading LP bugs... the modified package seems to build and run fine, the bug is fixed... it's just those pasky lintian errors in the way, as far as I can see.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236140 in koverartist "New .desktop file for KoverArtist" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236140
<NCommander> Anyone here running Ubuntu PPC I can pop a question off of?
<jmarsden> NCommander: Try asking on #ubuntu-powerpc maybe?
<jmarsden> Or even on plain #Ubuntu ?
<RAOF> NCommander: TheMuso had at least one PPC machine, at least at some point in the near past.  Maybe ask him?
<NCommander> Well, I requested the user post his sources.lists file
<NCommander> The generated errors suggests it got managed
 * NCommander is working on his five bugs a day ;-)
<NCommander> StevenK, ping
<StevenK> NCommander?
<NCommander> StevenK, care to looking into sponsoring a main package (it replaces a Recommends to a Suggests because the Recommends adds a GNOME library)
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/250619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250619 in policykit "[intrepid] policykit pulls in policykit-gnome due to Recommends" [Undecided,In progress]
 * NCommander has now hugged his five bugs for the day
<siretart> \sh: re debescan yes, but IIRC the resolution was to wait a bit if someone comes up to fix it eventually. which didn't happen
 * StevenK tries to figure out why this package runs configure during make install
<NCommander> It didn't do that for me O_O;
 * NCommander updates his pbuilder jail though
<StevenK> NCommander: Where this package is one that isn't currently in Ubuntu
<NCommander> StevenK, oh, I thought you were referring to the bug I linked you to ;-)
<StevenK> NCommander: Nope, sorry. :-)
<NCommander> StevenK, upload to your PPA or REVU and I'll look at it with you
<StevenK> It's sort of on REVU
<NCommander> "sorta"?
<StevenK> It's on REVU, but I've updated it a new upstream version and have not uploaded that
<NCommander> ah
 * NCommander scurries in his kitcehn for food
 * warp10 moins
 * StevenK works it out, kicking CDBS
<StevenK> makebuilddir -> apply-patches -> configure. I need something between apply-patches and configure
<NCommander> StevenK, try using the oldstyle rules?
<NCommander> vs CDBS?
<NCommander> And, can you do me a quick favor, and see if you can access: http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu?
<StevenK> NCommander: Loads
<StevenK> NCommander: Sure, I could rewrite debian/rules.
<NCommander> Thank you
<StevenK> Damn CDBS.
<NCommander> StevenK, want a hand packaging it?
<NCommander> (if you promise to upload it that is ;-))
<NCommander> or advocate on REVU
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure there's a CDBS magic rule for what you're after.
<StevenK> So I am, I just can't find it.
<StevenK> makebuilddir is too early.
<NCommander> Might be worth poking CDBS's source ...
<RAOF> There isn't something nice like "post-configure?
<StevenK> Forcing makebuilddir to run apply-patches makes cdbs do ... odd things
<RAOF> Heh.
<StevenK> post-configure is too late
<RAOF> I've tried that before :)
 * RAOF obviously meant 'pre-configure' :)
 * StevenK chuckles
<NCommander> what are you trying to do specifically?
 * RAOF guesses: apply a patch to the build system, then touch files so that configure/autogen isn't re-run.
<NCommander> StevenK, try prebuild, it comes after makebuilddir, but before patches
<NCommander> er, pre-build
<StevenK> I need it after patches
<NCommander> post-patches?
<StevenK> RAOF: Almost. I need to run ./autogen.sh before ./configure, and one of the patches touches configure.ac
<StevenK> (And upstream doesn't ship ./configure, damn his black heart)
<NCommander> Do you need to modify configure.ac before or after ./autogen.sh?
<StevenK> Before
<RAOF> StevenK: And ./autogen.sh doesn't call configure?  You could just make CDBS call autogen instead of configure.
<NCommander> SO why can't you use post-patches or update-config?
<StevenK> Just trying post-patches now.
<StevenK> pre-configure isn't actually called as a target.
<NCommander> I got that looking at CDBS's source ;-)
<StevenK> RAOF: So, you lose. :-P
<RAOF> Aww.
<NCommander> Do I win?
<StevenK> NCommander: See -devel, by the by
<StevenK> NCommander: Just checking if you do.
<NCommander> StevenK, I'm looking at gmail
<NCommander> Don't see anything really of interest that pops out at me
<StevenK> I meant #ubuntu-devel
<\sh> siretart: what do you think about the suggestion...if we can fix debescan on ubuntu and using our own resources...
<NCommander> StevenK, lol, I've been in #d-* too long
<StevenK> Right, NCommander loses too.
<RAOF> Man, dh7 is the right way to do an automated source package.
<NCommander> StevenK, what's wrong with post-patches?
<NCommander> (what patch system is your package using?)
<RAOF> StevenK: And autogen doesn't call configure?
<StevenK> RAOF: Nope.
<NCommander> RAOF, in my expereince autogen won't do that out of the box
<StevenK> ./autogen.sh is shipped upstream that runs autoreconf.
<RAOF> NCommander: Depends on where it's from; GNOME stuff always calls configure.
<StevenK> I can hack that to run ./configure $@
<NCommander> StevenK, what was wrong with post-patches?
<RAOF> Right.  That was actually going to be my next suggestion :)
<StevenK> Hmmm.
<StevenK> post-patches works. post-patches/<name>:: doesn't
<NCommander> post-patches/<name>?
<NCommander> I've never seen the /<name> before, what does that do
<StevenK> Except that it seems to run post-patches twice
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> That sounds like a bug in CDBS
<StevenK> I'm so going to find CDBS's author
<NCommander> and stab him?
<StevenK> At first
<NCommander> can I just recommend forgoing CDBS?
<StevenK> This sounds simpler
<NCommander> If your package requires anything remotely weird, it becomes a down right PITA
<RAOF> And it's not substantially simpler than dh7 + dpatch.make :)
 * NCommander roles his eyes
 * RAOF _likes_ dh7.  Especially for cil apps.
<NCommander> StevenK, you could always set a variable to see if post-patches is getting called again, and bypass your code if it is
<NCommander> (if you can handle that kind of large hack)
<StevenK> I might try dh7
 * NCommander is now a REVU admin it seems ...
<NCommander> StevenK, you won't happen to know anything about openid, would you?
<StevenK> NCommander: I can spell it ...
<NCommander> StevenK, I'm looking into implementing it for REVU
<siretart> \sh: I think we had our chance to fix debescan, and we failed
<elmargol> I try to backport a package that needs debhelper 7 for hardy. Any suggestions?
<\sh> siretart: ok, let him file a removal request...I'm happy to approve it, when it makes upstream happy
<siretart> \sh: he cannot, he has no lp account
<siretart> and doesn't want one
<RAOF> elmargol: Basically, you can't.
<RAOF> elmargol: Unless you also backport debhelper 7, which is likely to make the backports team rather nervous, given that it touches almost everything.
<elmargol> Well I guess I patch the debian dir to use debhelper 6 again
<RAOF> Yeah.  You can't do a same-source backport.
<RAOF> Of course, that'll require that you pretty much rewrite the rules file.
<RAOF> elmargol: What package are you looking to backport?
<elmargol> gnunet
<RAOF> Is that the crazy gnu CLI implementation?
<elmargol> no
<RAOF> Awww :)
<StevenK> NCommander: policykit uploaded
<NCommander> StevenK, sweet, thank you
<jscinoz> hey guys, i had an idea for a package..
 * StevenK counts. I think that's 12 or 13 uploads today
<jscinoz> want to get some feedback on it before i go ahead and make it.
<jscinoz> ok so: source package etqw, builds binary packages etqw, etqw-server, etqw-data, each of those contains scripts to download client, download server, or copy data from game disc respectively. and they contain relevant launcher shell script to go in /usr/games and the .desktop file for the game client, so its basically an easy way to install system-wide ETQW, only real downside is see is that ID only provides a 32bit binary, but it s
<jscinoz> eems to run just fine here on x86_64, so i can't imagine it *not* working on other archs.
<huats> Hey everyone
<jscinoz> greeting Huats
<huats> hello jscinoz
<jscinoz> :D
<ScottK-laptop> huats: I hope you liked my reply to your UUC application.
<huats> ScottK of course
<huats> ScottK-laptop: don't know if you see but I told you so yesterday already in private :)
<ScottK-laptop> huats: You probably told ScottK which is at my home and I won't see until Thursday.
<ScottK-laptop> Good.
<huats> :)
<huats> Indeed I talked to ScottK
<huats> :)
<huats> so thanks again :)
<ScottK-laptop> You're welcome.
<NCommander> StevenK, you've been busy
<ScottK-laptop> Wait until curl changes and then changes back half way through the transition and StevenK is trying to rebuild everything. Then you'll see busy ...
<ScottK-laptop> It was curl, wasn't it?
<StevenK> Yeah, it was curl
<StevenK> That caused me to upload roughly 90 packages
<ScottK-laptop> I figured you'd remember it (pain sere's things into the brain after all).
 * StevenK twitches
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
 * StevenK bends wpeditor to his will
 * ScottK-laptop goes to bed.
<directhex> \sh, not taking the blogowar sitting down, are you \o/
<Iulian> cody-somerville: ping
<AnAnt> Hello, does this sync request (bug 249158) miss anything to get processed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<jmunro> is this the right channel for ubuntu packaging advice/support?
<Iulian> jmunro: Yup, this is the right one.
<jmunro> great stuff
<jmunro> ive got a problem building a package, works fine on lpia and i386, but fails on amd64
<jmunro> build dependencies are the same, im wondering if it is a fault of my own, or a problem with the amd64 packages?
<jmunro> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16211531/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.sugar-develop-activity_33-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jmunro> ive spoken to the launchpad people, they pointed me in this direction
<jmunro> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 needed by debian/sugar-develop-activity/usr/share/sugar/activities/Develop.activity/lib/libgtksourceview-2.0.so
<jmunro> but if you look up in the log, i installed the required packages
<jmunro> and as i said, this works fine on i386
<slytherin> AnAnt: Just wait for few days.
<AnAnt> slytherin: thanks for the review
<AnAnt> slytherin: how can I remove swt-gtk from REVU btw ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Ask in this channel only.
<thinkgnuo|O> anybody knows this error about packaging >> unstripped-binary-or-object  >> lintian output
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: you should have dh_strip in debian/rules file, probably before dh_install
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: the problem is in changelog file
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: paste complete error somewhere
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/m4456c0ff
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: you sure have problems in changelog but unstripped binary is not one of them.
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: i don't know what is unstripped-binary-or-object
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: That is why I said you need to add dh_strip in rules file.
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/d1ca550aa
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: what is rule file ?
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: What are you trying to do exactly?
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: i want to make a standard deb package .
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: i need a changelog a man page and copyright
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: and i have a control file but don't know what is rule file
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: then please read packaging guide, because if you don't know what a rules file is how are you building the package?
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: ok wait.
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: i didn't find anything!
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: did you mean control file?
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: which guide are you reading?
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: Linux HOWTOs are documents which describe in detail a certain aspect of configuring or using Linux.
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: that was in my distro
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: I was referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete?highlight=%28packaging%29%7C%28guide%29
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: Check the date it was last modified. I think if you want to create a package for debian then debian wiki is best place to read.
<Iulian> Or the debian policy.
<thinkgnuo|O> but i don't think it cause any problem
<thinkgnuo|O> i think lintian output tell me about having standards ?
<slytherin> thinkgnuo|O: You are reading wrong howto. Why do you think it will not cause problem?
<thinkgnuo|O> slytherin: yes i think so , anyway thanks a lot , i will follow your link.
<emgent> moin
<DRebellion> Could somebody please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks ;)
<abogani> Someone could review my package rt-test (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests) on REVU, please? I think to be very near to an "acceptable" version... Thanks in advance.
<LucidFox> slytherin, here?
<slytherin> LucidFox: yup
<LucidFox> fop doesn't build because it depends on org.w3c.dom.svg.*
<LucidFox> these files are in batik 1.6's orig.tar.gz
<LucidFox> but they are not in batik-1.7-src.zip
<slytherin> LucidFox: Yes which is in xml-commons-external. Need to add xml-apis-ext in rules file. But it still fails to build at the javadoc generation step
<geser> slytherin: I've looked into the FTBFS for libmatthew-java, and fixed the first problem, just to stumble into the next one
<slytherin> geser: what is it?
<geser> slytherin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29293/
<LucidFox> Ah, so _that's_ what xml-commons-external was for
<LucidFox> so it should be in batik's depends too, not just build-depends?
<slytherin> LucidFox: It is in batik's depends. The problem is that fop rules file does not explicitly add it in jar file list. Previously batik was including this jar also inside batik jar.
<LucidFox> Ah, I see
<LucidFox> I'll look into fop, then
<slytherin> geser: Ahh, warnings being treated as errors. I guess there is some flag -Werror to gcc which will need to be removed.
<geser> slytherin: that would probably fix it, but wouldn't it be better to fix also the warning?
<slytherin> geser: yes but then it would mean patching the source. If you are aware of the correct changes to be made, please go ahead.
<geser> the mentioned variable "cr" is a "struct ucred"
<RainCT> \sh: is there something missing on bug #210556 or why is it taking so long for the upload to be accepted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210556 in avant-window-navigator "awn-manager crashes if gnome-panel is not installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210556
<slytherin> ﻿LucidFox: The line it is failing currently after adding xml-apis-ext, is 1024 in build.xml. If my analysis is correct you need to add depends="init" to the javadocs target.
<LucidFox> thanks
<geser> slytherin: removing -Werror results in the same error
<slytherin> geser: I guess -Werror is default for gcc 4.3.
<geser> slytherin: or it's a real error now
<\sh> RainCT: I don't know...but it looks like no one commented, if it's working or not
<RainCT> \sh: they did, but on the other bug report
<geser> slytherin: copying the struct definition from /usr/include/linux/socket.h into the source "fixes" it, I just need to figure out the correct fix
<\sh> RainCT: hmm...dupe? :)
<\sh> RainCT: or just ping pitti and ask him :)
<RainCT> \sh: yes, but upstream got angry when I marked it as such -.-
<geser> slytherin: bug 239765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239765 in libmatthew-java "libmatthew-java 0.7.1-1 refuse to build" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239765
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<slytherin> geser: But Ubuntu has same version as Debian
<slytherin> geser: It looks like wrong bug number was added in changelog in Debian
<Awsoonn> good mornin' all~
<LucidFox> slytherin> oddly enough, FOP has successfully built on hardy with the intrepid dependencies backported
<LucidFox> I'll try pbuilder
<geser> slytherin: looking at the linked Debian bug it looks like a different problem
<slytherin> LucidFox: I refuse to accept any claim about package successfully built without backing of pbuilder log. :-P
<slytherin> geser: right
<geser> slytherin: I just take a look at the source code in unix-java.c and it looks buggy to me
<geser> bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi geser
<Iulian> Ohh no! It's bddebian!
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heh, hi Iulian, sistpoty|work
<DRebellion> Could somebody please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks ;)
<norsetto> huats !!!
<huats> norsetto!!!
<norsetto> norsetto-huats: 2-1
<geser> slytherin: how familiar are you with JNI?
<huats> you got me this time :)
 * norsetto is a sneaky bastard :-)
<norsetto> huats: so had some questions about  tktreectrl ?
<geser> slytherin: I've added a comment with fixes for some of errors to the bug but there are still some errors left which look related to JNI programming for me
<emgent> norsetto: o/
<norsetto> emgent: heil to the wm lord!
<jcastro> hi norsetto
<emgent> heil? -.-
<emgent> heya Jorge
<jcastro> norsetto: do you remember the # of the ticket you were having a hard time with?
<jcastro> hi emgent!
<norsetto> jcastro: what ticket? My request for a mailing list?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> and what was the list?
<norsetto> jcastro: I just did it through launchpad, I don't remember any ticket number :-(
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> so you have a list now?
<norsetto> jcastro: the mentoring reception team one
<jcastro> oh
<norsetto> jcastro: nope, you rejected the request
<jcastro> oh, right. Want to put it as another MOTU list?
<jcastro> I think that was why (Sorry I am drowning in lists)
<norsetto> jcastro: well, if mentoring new contributors is a solely MOTU activity than yes (but find it strange)
<jcastro> say, ubuntu-motu-mentoring?
<jcastro> oh, I see
<jcastro> there's a MOTU mentor list already I see
<norsetto> jcastro: yes, thats for everybody, not for the team
<jcastro> link me up to your team please?
<norsetto> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception
<jcastro> ok, that page gives me an impression that it is for motu mentoring
<jcastro> so what would a new list accomplish that you can't do in ubuntu-motu-mentors?
<norsetto> jcastro: yes, that was a very old description (before even my time), I just modified it
<jcastro> ok
<huats> jcastro: the current list is for every thing related to mentoring... the new and hoped one will be for the communication in the team...
<norsetto> jcastro: we need a list where we coordinate all requests, it need to be restricted list since we are dealing with privacy issues
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> so, like, ubuntu-motu-mentors-devel or -discuss or -admin or something?
<huats> -admin or -discuss seems great from my point
<huats> (but norsetto is the big chief)
<huats> :)
<jcastro> norsetto: ok, can you fire off an email to rt@ubuntu.com with the new description and mention that it needs to  be private and I'll approve it as soon as it hits the queue?
<jcastro> sorry about all this running around. :-/
<norsetto> jcastro: -admin seems more appropriate, we are really dealing with administartion
<norsetto> startion ? oh well ...
<norsetto> jcastro: ok, email on the way, thx
<Riddell> Iulian: "Library using gtkmm" that really doesn't quality for a long description
<Iulian> Riddell: Are you talking about the gtkmm-utils package?
<Riddell> Iulian: yes
<Iulian> Riddell: Okay, let me have a look at it.
<slytherin> geser: I am not much familiar with jni but if I find any clue after reading the comments I will let you know.
<Riddell> Iulian: I'll reject and let you upload it with a full description
<Riddell> Iulian: the licence is also inconsistent, COPYING says LGPL 2.1 but files are LGPL 2, not a major issue since 2 can be upgraded to 2.1 but would be nice to get upstream to fix that
<Iulian> Riddell: Sure
<slytherin> Is it possible to calculate rever-build-depends recursively?
<Iulian> Riddell: I will send them an email about it. So, for now, all I have to do is change the long description and upload it to revu?
<Riddell> Iulian: upload to ubuntu if you can, or give the revu link here if you can't
<Riddell> Michael Casadevall about?
<azeem> he's NCommander
<RainCT> slytherin: why would you need this?
<slytherin> RainCT: Just curious. I was wondering how many packages will not be built for first time now that batik is fixed. :-)
<siretart> slytherin: does fop build yet?
<Iulian> Riddell: I'll paste the revu link here because I don't have upload permission to ubuntu.
<slytherin> siretart: No. LucidFox is working on it. I have already told him fix for one problem.
<siretart> k
<LucidFox> slytherin> And it doesn't work :)
<LucidFox> /tmp/buildd/fop-0.94.dfsg/build.xml:1025: javadoc doesn't support the "depends" attribute
<LucidFox> wait
<slytherin> LucidFox: you put at the wrong place. I means javadocs target not the javadoc task. Just few line above where you have currently put it.
<LucidFox> slytherin> Hmm
<LucidFox> javadocs already depends on codegen
<slytherin> LucidFox: Line 983 to be precise
<LucidFox> which depends on init
<slytherin> LucidFox: Right I failed to notice that. :-(
<slytherin> LucidFox: What is exact error you are getting currently?
<LucidFox> Gah... didn't save it
<LucidFox> An IOException, I'll post it after rerunning pbuilder
<slytherin> LucidFox: Yes, and I feel that the ioexception is due probably due to missing files or folders which essentially means some problem in path reference.
<Iulian> Oups, I pressed ctrl-c while uploading gtkmm-utils to revu.
<Iulian> How do I check if it was uploaded successfully?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, rejected.
<jpds> Iulian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29328/
<LucidFox> slytherin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29329/
<Iulian> jpds: Yup - gtkmm-utils_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: exiting due to user interrupt.
<Iulian> jpds: Could you please rm those files so I can upload it again?
<jpds> Iulian: Do them have the same sums?
<slytherin> LucidFox: Same error as I was getting yesterday.
<Iulian> jpds: Yes
<jpds> Iulian: In that case, the upload was successful (?).
<slytherin> LucidFox: There is a -verbose option in rules file but looks like it is not used since ant-vars.mk is not included. Can you try?
<Iulian> jpds: I don't see the debdiff on revu so it wasn't.
<LucidFox> slytherin> sure
<jpds> Iulian: Let's see if it still has to move the packages out of the new queue.
<Iulian> jpds: I had to upload two more files in order to be successful, right?
<jpds> Iulian: I'm not sure if I just rm'em
<Iulian> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkmm-utils
<IntuitiveNipple> I have a packaging question. Debianising an existing source tarball for use with DKMS. The original tarball has all its source files in the 'root'. This causes problems defining the debian/<package./.install rules so I need to move all the files into a *new* sub-directory "src/". Is there a way to specify doing this without having a massive patch file that removes all existing files and creates them in the new location? (The p
<IntuitiveNipple> ackage is using debhelper/cdbs)
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Why do you need to move it to src? You can still build it if the files are in root
<Riddell> Iulian: uploading
<Iulian> Riddell: Wait
<IntuitiveNipple> Nothing to do with building - I'm trying to avoid complicated .install rules that otherwise attempt to include debian/ in the source-->install moves
 * Riddell waits
<Iulian> Riddell: I saw a typo :P
<Iulian> I'm uploading a new debdiff.
<Iulian> Riddell: + - dialog herlpes
<Riddell> Iulian: ok, uploading with that changes
<IntuitiveNipple> I assume I can use the debian/rules "patch" target to just do a mkdir && mv ?
<Riddell> IntuitiveNipple: you can but mv doesn't sound very reliably reversable
<IntuitiveNipple> Riddell: Yeah, hence why I'm asking if there's a better way! :)
<Riddell> IntuitiveNipple: well, what are you moving from where to where?
<Iulian> Riddell: Uploaded.
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Then fix the .install file not the original source.
<IntuitiveNipple> The reason I ask is I found creating a bullet-proof .install rule-set with the source in the package root quite problematic since there's no way to say "don't move debian/"
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: First question, do you really need .install?
<IntuitiveNipple> slytherin: Yes, due to DKMS
<IntuitiveNipple> I know dh_install takes the --exclude= option but I can't see a way to specify the same thing in the .install file
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: I don't know what DKMS is. Anyway, I have to go home. You will probably get better help from other people.
<slytherin> LucidFox: Going home. See you in an hour.
<mario_limonciell> IntuitiveNipple, you can't use the --exclude in the .install file, this is correct
<mario_limonciell> are there that many files in the root of the directory though that you can't just explicitly list them?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, they're all in there, and it has sub-dirs, but I'm more concerned about if additional files are adding to the source in the future and are missed because they then need a specific .install rule
<mario_limonciell> ah yeah i can see what you mean there
<mario_limonciell> you are probably best off using dh_install in debian/rules then instead
<mario_limonciell> and using it's exclude option
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm seeing the glimmering of a solution. I know dh_install can take the --exclude= option, but this package is set to use CDBS so I'm currently looking at the variables in CDBS's debhelper.mk to figure out which needs setting to pass "--exclude=\"debian/*\""
<mario_limonciell> well you don't need to set a variable, you can just explicitly use dh_install as a command in one of your sections
<IntuitiveNipple> yay, looks like I've finally got on the right track if you think that too :)
<mario_limonciell> even though it's cdbs
<IntuitiveNipple> Really? I usually just set the CDBS variable to keep the rules simple :)
<mario_limonciell> i did that with a package within the last few months
<mario_limonciell> let me see what it was
<mario_limonciell> but yeah i agree, when you can just use CDBS variables, that's preferable
<IntuitiveNipple> aha... this looks like the one DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS
<mario_limonciell> well if that doesn't work out, then you can add a rule to binary-install/$BINARY_PACKAGE::
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks... I'm sleep-deprived atm and spent most of the early hours getting the DKMS package to work (with everything in src/) and now want to correct it :)
<mario_limonciell> where $BINARY_PACKAGE is the name of your binary deb
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... I've done that in the motion package
<mario_limonciell> well now knowing that DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS exists though, i may change my package i guess
<mario_limonciell> well we'll see, i also have some complicated rules for docs and init scripts though
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... I was hunting high and low for a description of all the variable for CDBS, none are documented, so I finally figured out to simply read the /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk script - suddenly everything becomes possible using variables
<IntuitiveNipple> All the CDBS calls to dh_* scripts provide variables to pas options, over-rides, etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> This is my favourite from last night: DEB_INSTALL_MANPAGES_r5u870-kernel-source="debian/r5u870.8"
<IntuitiveNipple> took me ages to figure out how to get CDBS to install man pages - it didn't do it automatically as I'd expected
<mario_limonciell> oh geez
<IntuitiveNipple> now, just got to hope specifying "--exclude=debian/" doesn't then block the .install rule debian/dkms.conf /usr/src/...
<mario_limonciell> maybe next project then after you finish this package is to write some "Proper" documentation for CDBS :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Damn... the exclude overrules the debian/dkms.conf rule!
<IntuitiveNipple> mario_limonciell: I'm already doing a step-by-step wiki for the DKMS process including debianising the package, but yes, listing all the CDBS variables is also on my todo list of articles
<IntuitiveNipple> OK... this looks like a case for your binary-install/$BINARY_PACKAGE::
<mario_limonciell> yeah you can't win then all
<DRebellion> Could somebody please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks ;)
<mario_limonciell> IntuitiveNipple, depending on the exact case, you can refer to http://linux.dell.com/git/?p=dkms.git;a=blob;f=debian/HOWTO.Debian;h=532e5b9d996e97d678eddfe807a79a746abcd6ba;hb=HEAD too
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, I was looking at some of that last night for clues. I've based my current method off Ben Collin's UKS presentation earlier this month
<mario_limonciell> ah
<mario_limonciell> IntuitiveNipple, well if you'd like to work on making it more usable in any way, i'm very open to such changes
<IntuitiveNipple> finally got it... for reference in the CDBS debian/rules I added:
<IntuitiveNipple> binary-install/r5u870-kernel-source::
<IntuitiveNipple> 	cp $(CURDIR)/debian/dkms.conf $(CURDIR)/debian/r5u870-kernel-source/usr/src/r5u870-0.11.1
<mario_limonciell> ha.  well that works :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mario_limonciell: This is my first exposure to DKMS, I decided to take the plunge in the deep end last night. My main grouch is that there is so little systematic howto documentation (especially for Ubuntu!) I'm remedying that atm :)
<IntuitiveNipple> my only concern with that "cp" line is the fixed version in the destination... can't find a CDBS variable that contains the version!
<mario_limonciell> right. okay well if you see anything that would be of benefit directly in the dkms package then, let me know
<IntuitiveNipple> (or the package-version name)
<mario_limonciell> oh there is a way to get the version
<mario_limonciell> if you use dpkg-parsechangelog
<IntuitiveNipple> ooo????
<mario_limonciell> i do something like this
<mario_limonciell> CVERSION := $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | grep '^Version:' | cut -d' ' -f2 | cut -d- -f1 | cut -d\: -f2)
<k0p> Hi all.
<Iulian> Riddell: Did you upload it by yourself or should I ask a motu to upload it again?
<IntuitiveNipple> ooo nice... and thanks!
<Iulian> Riddell: Or you're allowed to upload and accept it in the same time since you're an archive admin?
<k0p> Someone can review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<IntuitiveNipple> mario_limonciell: thanks! I've changed it and it works nicely now:
<mario_limonciell> great
<IntuitiveNipple> Whilst I'm on a roll... anyone know of a script/easy way to manage changelogs to publish multiple releases (gutsy/hardy/intrepid) easily instead of my current method of manually editing the changelog to change the release for each debuild ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I suppose I can just write a simple iterative shell script but...! :)
<slytherin> LucidFox: ping
<LucidFox> slytherin> including ant-vars.mk didn't produce any new output
<LucidFox> What's more frustrating is that the stupid IOException doesn't even write what file is missing
<slytherin> :-(
<LucidFox> I suppose I _could_ set failonerror="false" for the javadoc...
<slytherin> LucidFox: One last try. see if removing overview attribute helps.
<slytherin> LucidFox: line 1019
<LucidFox> but the overview.html file _is_ present there
<LucidFox> why would it fail?
<Jazzva> DRebellion, as far as I can see, you have one line longer than 80 chars in debian/copyright. Also, libxpm doesn't exist. I think you should use libxpm4, which exists. I still haven't tested the actual package, but it builded ok
<slytherin> LucidFox: right, it is not going to help either
<slytherin> LucidFox: Can you point me to you rlast build log?
<DRebellion> Jazzva, thanks for the review. Yes, you're right about libxpm (I guess I must have just assumed it existed).
<LucidFox> it's exactly the same as the second-to-last :)
<LucidFox> slytherin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29329/
<Jazzva> DRebellion, no problem. I'll leave a comment, if you upload the fixed package. I'm not a MOTU, but I suppose it can help to the other MOTU reviewers :)
<phaidros> hi. as I filed a bug/backport request for trac 0.11 I just want to drop notice, that the debian trac maintainers try to get trac-0.11.1 from the trac team before end of this week
<DRebellion> Jazzva, I will upload a fixed package right away
<Jazzva> DRebellion, cool. Let me just test the package with fixed dep.
<DRebellion> Jazzva, ok, the package is uploaded
<Jazzva> DRebellion, thanks
<slytherin> LucidFox: I will be back in 15-20 minutes and debug this.
<Jazzva> DRebellion, step 5 is a bit confusing. You save the file, and then it still shows grayed-out "Next" button. Maybe you can see with the upstream if they can work on that... To say, for example, "Finish" once file is saved. Beside that, this looks ok to me
<DRebellion> Jazzva, great!
<mrts> is there a ppa or just plain .debs of python 2.6 or 3.0 somewhere?
<huats> does anyone here is used to tcl packaging ?
<Jazzva> DRebellion, sorry. I'm in the uploaders.list file, but it's failing to log me in for some reason
<Awsoonn> connect irc.gnome.org
<Awsoonn> wrong window sorry :(
<Jazzva> Hmm... any way to reset REVU password?
<cody-somerville> Jazzva, yes, try logging in and it'll give you a link
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, I opened recover link, but it says my account doesn't exist. Though, I'm listed in the uploaders.list
<cody-somerville> Jazzva, are you using the e-mail address associated with your gpg key?
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, yep
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, this might explain it "If you don't create an Elgamal key, you will be able to upload to REVU but not to recover your password, and hence, to login on the web interface. "
<cody-somerville> Jazzva, have you uploaded anything yet?
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, on previous REVU...
<cody-somerville> Jazzva, upload something and your account will be created
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, thanks. I think that'll wait for a while, until I package something new...
<cody-somerville> Jazzva, why do you want to login then?
<Jazzva> cody-somerville, to post a review on one package... AFAIK, everyone can comment now, so I thought to make it easier for other MOTU reviewers...
<cody-somerville> Right
<slytherin> Jazzva: what do you mean by previous revu?
<Jazzva> slytherin, the one that was reachable at revu.something.de. I forgot the actual link
<slytherin> Jazzva: when did you do that. AFAIK, revu.tauware.de has been same as revu.ubuntuwire.com for some time now.
<slytherin> LucidFox: why does in your case javadoc binary is from Sun jdk while tools.jar is being used from GCJ.
<Jazzva> slytherin, it is possible that I forgot my password. That's why I'm asking if it's possible to reset it...
<LucidFox> No idea, especially given that it's being built in pbuilder
<slytherin> Jazzva: It is possible to retrive it. Not sure about resetting
<LucidFox> Oh. Finally, a smart PHP developer.
<slytherin> LucidFox: Let check if I get same problem.
<LucidFox> "TRWTF is Smarty.  Why do we need a template language for PHP which is itself a template language?"
<LucidFox> 'Maybe he means graphics designers? In my personal experience the vast majority of their expertise lies in using Dreamweaver and the like.' - 'My philosophy is "if you can't do html and css by hand, I am not working with you".'
<slytherin> LucidFox: Found the problem. Check debian/ant.properties
<LucidFox> *facepalm.jpg*
<slytherin> LucidFox: So the problem was due to not finding javadoc binary in first place.
<LucidFox> that explains why it built outsied of pbuilder
<slytherin> LucidFox: that explains why most of the packages in Debain contrib arch:all packages do not build inside pbuilder. :-P
<LucidFox> hehehehehehe
<LucidFox> Would you like the honor of making the debdiff, or should I make the changes myself?
<slytherin> LucidFox: I assume you can now fix it. Also please make sure you file a bug in Debian BTS.
<LucidFox> okay, now building the package with the modified ant.properties
<slytherin> LucidFox: Please go ahead, I have to look into another package.
<LucidFox> At least I know _some_ Debian maintainers use pbuilder...
<AnAnt> what's wrong with pbuilder ?
<LucidFox> pbuilder is good, it's just frustrating when people upload packages _without_ testing them in pbuilder first
<directhex> it's so much more prone to not working than a good ol' fashioned chroot
<LucidFox> like the Debian maintainers for fop, evidently
<directhex> so use a chroot! much less work!
<slytherin> LucidFox: Yes but it seems most of the packages in contrib are not tested in pbuilder
<directhex> note: packages may be buggered. this is a minor side-effect
<smagoun> I'd like to diff a pair of Package.[gz|bz2] files, is there a good tool for that? I need to compare the list of packages + package versions in each archive (e.g. what changed between a snapshot of hardy-security from 2 weeks ago and a snapshot made today?)
<directhex> smagoun, zdiff?
<slytherin> smagoun: I think diff -ruN should do, but I guess you will have to extract the packages first
<LucidFox> directhex> Unless you want to manually delete dependencies after every build
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cyas
<sistpoty|work> -s
<directhex> LucidFox, ffffft, sounds like hard work. i'm sure it'll be fine without!
<smagoun> directhex: Thanks. I'm looking for something that will filter the list of package names/versions; I could use diff but I'd have to filter the output. I assumed there was already a tool for that.
<LucidFox> directhex> Ah, it's sarcasm :)
<slytherin> directhex: and there is no guarantee that some package left from previous build will not interfere with new build
<directhex> LucidFox, better than that, it's the fabled dry wit of the british!
<DRebellion> Jazzva, no worries.
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: electric compiles with openjdk but not with GCJ.
<LucidFox> slytherin> uploaded fop
<slytherin> LucidFox: And it will be built for first time in Ubuntu. I can't wait to use fop in Ubuntu for docbook -> PDF conversion. :-)
<LucidFox> I can't wait to use fop with my homebrew semantic XML :)
<k0p> cody-somerville, are you there?
<cody-somerville> k0p, yes
<slytherin> LucidFox: By the way I think you should have kept build depend on Sun JDK for batik. That way it would have been 'no second thought backport' request if someone wanted it.
<LucidFox> it can still be backported to hardy as is
<LucidFox> well, almost as is
<LucidFox> since xml-commons-external should be backported first
<k0p> cody-somerville, I fixed your reported issues. I make a comment. can you take a look? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<slytherin> LucidFox: well provided openjdk in hardy contains all those com.sun.* apis
<LucidFox> it does
<slytherin> oh, then it's ok
<slytherin> LucidFox: I just checked changelog for fop. I thought you removed javahome from ant.properties. But never mind. :-)
<cody-somerville> k0p, is umitWeb in Ubuntu already?
<slytherin> siretart: FYI ... fop is fixed now.
<LucidFox> well, it still has to pass NEW
<slytherin> geser: Is it too late to add fop to team report. :-D
<k0p> cody-somerville, not yet. But soon it will be
<cody-somerville> k0p, and it doesn't ship core itself?
<siretart> slytherin: w00t! :)
<k0p> cody-somerville, hmm it use umitCore
<k0p> it = umitWeb
<slytherin> I wonder where persia is.
<cody-somerville> k0p, yes but I'm wondering why this application is shipping something that is shared
 * persia is hiding
<k0p> cody-somerville, shiping?
<k0p> well umit web is a web interface of umit. umitCore have Nmap output Parsing, wrapper lib etc.
<slytherin> persia: where have you been for last 2 days?
<persia> slytherin: My computer is overheating badly.  I've added new ambient fans, and cleaned it some, so it now doesn't crash every half hour (which is an improvement).  With luck, I'll be around from now.
<slytherin> persia: wow, and I thought only my dad's laptop had heating problem
<laga> persia: pentium D? ;)
<persia> slytherin: Well, the computer is usually fine.  It's just when ambient is sustained above 30 that I have an issue.  As likely to be a problem with the larger environment than the machine itself (although a good dusting always helps).
<slytherin> persia: my dad's laptop crashed due to overheating while gutsy -> hardy upgrade when scrollkeeper started rebuilding database. :-(
<slytherin> I had to comment rebuilding part from postinst file
<persia> Oh my.
<Awsoonn> is there a wiki on making an intrepid chroot?
<slytherin> persia: by the way, how is team report used every month?
<slytherin> Awsoonn: sudo apt-get install pbuilder, cp /etc/pbuilderrc ~/.pbuilderrc, edit ~/.pbuilderrc and change hardy to intrepid, sudo pbuilder --create
<Awsoonn> slytherin: ah, I thought pbuilder was only for building pacakages :o thanks
<cody-somerville> k0p, how many applications use umitCore?
<cody-somerville> k0p, or only will these two programs use it?
<slytherin> Awsoonn: wait a minute, when you said chroot, what was the purpose?
<persia> slytherin: It's published for everyone to see, so people can get an overview of what all the teams are doing.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports for more information
<slytherin> persia: wow, they are still creating june report
 * persia just fixed that
<Awsoonn> slytherin: I want to check if a bug has been fixed in the intrepid version of Rhythmbox
<Awsoonn> if it's not fixed, I want to chew on it for a while
<slytherin> Awsoonn: ahh, for that you will need to use some virtualisation software. Search wiki.ubuntu.com for kvm or virtualbox
<Awsoonn> in that case, is there a way to make an existing vbox drive bigger without reinstalling into a newer larger one tha yau know of?
<k0p> cody-somerville, hmm right now only two application use it
<k0p> but quickscan will use it too.
<slytherin> Awsoonn: I am not aware of it. I haven't used virtualbox much
<k0p> cody-somerville, do you suggest make only one package?
<cody-somerville> k0p, so its general purpose?
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeah
<cody-somerville> k0p, so why is this application you're trying to get into Ubuntu include both in the tarball?
<cody-somerville> k0p, do the other applcations, will they ship umitcore in their tarballs as well?
<slytherin> should dpatch go in build-depends-indep or build-depends?
<Awsoonn> so while working on this bug I will have to work inside virtual box essentialy?
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeap..
<persia> slytherin: dpatch should go in build-depends: you need it to clean the source.
<cody-somerville> k0p, are they modifying umitcore?
<cody-somerville> k0p, why don't they just declare a dependency on umitcore instead?
<k0p> are you suggest make umitCore other tarball?
<slytherin> persia: ok. I guess I will not need dpatch. simple-patchsys should be enough and I already have cdbs in build-depends
<k0p> cody-somerville, wait a second,
<k0p> cody-somerville, in umitWeb - umitCore have modifications
 * cody-somerville facepalms.
<k0p> yeap
<k0p> lol
<k0p> cody-somerville, well i'll make a merge again of the package
<k0p> it will have only one :)
<k0p> cody-somerville, it's better, no?
<cody-somerville> k0p, you're upstream, right?
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeap
<DRebellion> Jazzva, no worries.
<DRebellion> oops
<DRebellion> :P
<cody-somerville> k0p, If umitcore is a package that other applications can use, you might want to release it a product exclusive to your applications that make use of it
<cody-somerville> k0p, then instead of having those applications bundle it in their tarball, they just say "hey, I depend on umitcore".
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeah I understand your view point
<k0p> i'm talking with authors right now
<k0p> authors of the core.
<k0p> cody-somerville, if other application depends of umitcore means that we have a separate tarball to umitcore?
<cody-somerville> k0p, If I understand your question correctly, then yes, I believe that would be a good idea
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeap. But authors of umit don't have receptive to it.
<k0p> do only one package looks fine? umitWeb use a patched core..
<k0p> have only one package looks fine cody-somerville ?
<cody-somerville> Are there plans/potential for other applications to use the umitcore?
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeah it's our plans. but not right now. our lib it's not sufficient generic, yet.
<k0p> cody-somerville, may be in the future umitcore should be generic. can I make only only one package? and what do you mean about put the py files on /usr/share/umit? looks fine?
<cody-somerville> When did I say something about putting py files on /usr/share/umit?
<k0p> cody-somerville, well .. I'm reading debian policys and see other packages .. and it puting py files on /usr/share/<app name>
<cody-somerville> k0p, and where are you currently putting yours?
<k0p> /usr/share/umit
<cody-somerville> and what is your question again?
<k0p> cody-somerville, is it fine?
<k0p> cody-somerville, the question is: can I put the files on /usr/share/umit?
<cody-somerville> where else were you thinking of putting them?
<k0p> no idea. following python policy I can't put it in the /usr/lib/python-X.Y/site-packages
<k0p> cody-somerville, i'm merging packages and I'll sent  to revu, wait a minute :)
<slytherin> k0p: you need not send a merge to revu. Please file a bug instead and attach debdiff.
<cody-somerville> slytherin, he means he is updating his package to only produce one binary package
<slytherin> cody-somerville: oh
<emgent> heya
<k0p> yeap
<k0p> arggg
<k0p> some trouble uploading ..hmm
<k0p> cody-somerville, done. can you check now?
<slytherin> is it possible to upload just .diff.gz to ppa and let it use orig.tar.gz from repos?
<DktrKranz> slytherin, that's the preferred behaviour
<DktrKranz> given that .orig.tar.gz is already available in the archives
<slytherin> DktrKranz: how to do it? I mean I always to debuild -S -sa and then dput
<DktrKranz> slytherin, just debuild -S
<DktrKranz> for new upstream, -sa is necessary
<slytherin> DktrKranz: Ok. I will try tomorrow.
<DktrKranz> but if you push a new revision, -sa only waste bandwith :)
<slytherin> DktrKranz: right, that is what I wanted to avoid. I am trying to rebuild lucene2 with small changes and it's unit tests eat my CPU for half hours or so.
<slytherin> So I thought I would upload changes to PPA
<DktrKranz> just use -S and enjoy your accepted mail :)
<norsetto> DktrKranz: Was your last email abount mentoring a resend? I'm wondering since only nxvl and me are addressed.
<DktrKranz> norsetto, not really... thunderbird was hungry and ate mike's address ;)
<norsetto> DktrKranz: thunderbird!? get clawsmail, get real :-)
<DktrKranz> norsetto, don't tell a.sac ;)
<norsetto> asac: I'm not telling you that clawsmail is for real men and thunderbird is for sissies
<asac> hehe
<DktrKranz> gah... I didn't want to ping asac, and you did, man you're dead :)
<asac> cant tell ... i dont dont receive mail anyway ;)
<norsetto> lol
<DktrKranz> norsetto, get real, use telnet
<norsetto> DktrKranz: I use sendmail actually ...
<DktrKranz> me use pigeons
<slytherin> mail is so 90s. Use identi.ca :-P
<persia> norsetto: You use sendmail as your MUA?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: or even better sendemail, sending emails with a perl script (the dream of all spammers)
<norsetto> persia: no, just kidding, I use kmail
<persia> Right.  /usr/lib/sendmail is awkward for reading messages.
<norsetto> persia: I actually used mail on my unix machines, so LONG ago that I don't even remember it anymore
 * norsetto is trying hard to remember what he used on the Vax 50
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys, one question, when packaging from scratch, XSBC-Original-Maintainer is the one who packages it, or the app creator?
<persia> RoAkSoAx: It is the person who creates the original packaging.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, so if i'm packaging it... it would be me right? :)
<persia> Note that this is not always the person who is handling the REVU processing, but ideally the Original Maintainer is willing to provide expertise (if not support) for the package,
<persia> RoAkSoAx: If you are packaging it, yes, most likely you.  Exceptions would be for something already packaged in e.g. a MEPIS unoffical repo that was being repackaged for Ubuntu.
<RoAkSoAx> ok, cool thanks persia :)
<slytherin> something related to what RoAkSoAx asked. If I am updating a package in Ubutnu to latest version but the version is not available in Debian what should be original maintainer
<persia> slytherin: That's a hard one.  I've usually seen the Debian maintainer listed, but I'm not sure that is correct.
<slytherin> persia: so what do you suggest?
<persia> slytherin: Discussing the version bump with the Debian maintainer :)  Even if the new version is not appropriate for lenny, they may be willing to be Original-Maintainer, or may wish not to be the Original Maintainer.
<slytherin> persia: the package has been orphaned in Debian. And it has moved from C to Java. So the packaging is almost like new since I am changing it from debhelper to CDBS. :-)
<persia> slytherin: Have you considered filing an ITO in Debian?  It sounds like you should be the O-M because you should be the D-M.
<persia> s/ITO/ITA/
<slytherin> persia: no, as I have no intention to maintain packages in Debian. I don't use Debian.
<norsetto> persia: I think its only fair to keep the DM/DD as Original-Maintainer (as keeping hom as the original packager in debian/copyright), you are basing your backage on his work after all
<Laibsch> Hi, I am pushing a number of packages into debian.  The ultimate goal is for me to use them on Ubuntu
<Laibsch> Since I am Debian maintainer (sponsored), can I request stuff to be pushed into hardy?
<persia> norsetto: In the general case, I agree, although I encourage communication, in case there was some issue that blocked the update, etc.
<norsetto> persia: got you email btw, thx
<persia> slytherin: For Orphaned packages, we try to support Debian, even where we don't use it directly.  Especially for a package that has transitioned to Java, where we are building greater collaborative links.
<slytherin> persia: I will add comment to the bug saying the package has been updated. But for me it just doesn't feel right accepting responsibility of maintenance when I know I can't handle it.
<persia> slytherin: That's different.  If you were confident, I'd keep pushing you to maintain it in Debian.  If you aren't, perhaps this one can go by, but please do at least inform Debian QA of the update, and ask for review.
<persia> (and maybe also worth informing some of the Debian Java Maintainers, in case they wish to adopt it).
<slytherin> persia: I will surely do that, as I have done in case of batik.
<persia> slytherin: Thanks.
<slytherin> persia: The question remained unanswered, who is original-maintainer
<norsetto> slytherin: if you have completely changed the packaging, it would be you
<persia> slytherin: In this case, you, as you'll be the expert on the packaging.
<slytherin> norsetto: of course packaging had to change since it is now a java app. And I feel cdbs is easy to use when it comes to java apps/libs
<norsetto> slytherin: you could have tried debhelper 7, seems to be neat
<slytherin> norsetto: Will try with some other app. This one has been pending for long time. tuxmaniac was specifically interested in the update as he is member of motu-science.
<slytherin> By the way, when is next motu-council meeting?
<persia> slytherin: All MOTU Council actions take place on the mailing list (or on IRC).  Was there some specific issue?
<slytherin> persia: yes, I am planning to apply for motu-contributors membership. :-D
<slytherin> persia: I am assuming I am ready, if you feel otherwise please let me know.
<Legendario> hi, i am having an error to build a package with pbuilder. Can anyone help me to find out what it is? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29391/
<norsetto> Legendario: looks like you could be missing a build-dep
<persia> slytherin: No need to wait for a meeting.  Just collect a couple of your sponsors, and send an email to the MC list with your application.
<Legendario> norsetto, can u tell me which one?
<norsetto> Legendario: my psychic powers are not that developed I'm afraid
<slytherin> persia: sponsors are you, geser and LucidFox
<persia> slytherin: Works.
<slytherin> persia: I will probably do it after our Thursday meeting
<huats> norsetto !
<huats> :)
<norsetto> Legendario: perhaps its just an header problem, check where those symbols are defined
<Legendario> norsetto, sorry, but i thought you could tell me by de error output
<norsetto> huats: argh!!!! norsetto-huats: 2-2, ball back to the center
<huats> :)
<Legendario> norsetto, which symbols?
<norsetto> Legendario: the weed_ stuff
<Legendario> norsetto, i have no idea. I don't understand a thing about coding and i am just begginning to package...
<norsetto> Legendario: library packaging is not really ideal for beginners, I see for instance that you are not setting the soname
<norsetto> Legendario: and it looks like you are using the same library for linking as the one you are building
<Legendario> norsetto, that's why i am here. Cause i want to learn. What am I supposed to do?
<Legendario> i believe that's something from the upstream
<norsetto> Legendario: try to start with something simpler ;-)
<huats> norsetto: regarding your comments in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<huats> regarding point 5) and 6)
<huats> I am a bit unease
<huats> I have not seen anything like that with the other tcl package I have seen so far...
<Legendario> well, i have been successful on packaging this one before. But i am correcting my mistakes and updating the source.
<huats> can we speak about that N
<huats> ?
<Legendario> i've got this error on this new source.
<norsetto> huats: what is the problem ?
<huats> norsetto: I have not seen a -dbg on the other tcl package lib  I have seen...
<huats> (that was point 5))
<huats> and the 6) I am not sure that the dh_call is needed for tcl libs...
<huats> (but I might be wrong again)
<norsetto> huats: is the package not producing a shared library?
<huats> norsetto: I don't know if we can speak of shared library for tcl packages....
<persia> Every tcl package is a shared library :)
<huats> persia: ok :)
<huats> (as I said earlier I don't know a lot of stuffs in tcl...)
<norsetto> huats: the only thing I know about tcl is that its called tcl, so, you know more than I do
<huats> :)
<huats> persia: you seems to know about it :)
<persia> huats: I only know that it's interpreted text, and that any given script can import another.
<huats> ok
<huats> persia: have you ever packaged some ?
<persia> huats: Nope.
<huats> does anyody have package some tcl stuffs ?
 * persia has only packaged one package: a shared library in C
<huats> persia: ok, thanks
<huats> :)
<huats> persia: I am packaging a tcl lib right now... and norsetto asked me to put a -dbg package which I am not sure is adapted to tcl...
<huats> But since I cannot find someone who is used to package tcl is not a good answer :)
<persia> huats: Are you packaging bindings, or pure tcl?
<huats> pure tcl
<huats> which produces a .so file ...
<norsetto> huats: I assumed your package was providing a shared library, now, you are telling me its a tcl library, and I know zilch about tcl
<huats> :)
<huats> well at least I tend to think it is pure tcl :)
<huats> let me figure that out...
 * persia is confused as to how tcl produces a .so file, but does believe that a .so file ought have debugging symbols somewhere
<emgent> Hey hey hey
<huats> it might
<norsetto> huats: check this out: http://pkg-tcltk.alioth.debian.org/tcltk-policy.html
<huats> norsetto: don't worry I'll have an answer...
<nhandler> Hi emgent
<huats> norsetto: hum sounds interesting
<emgent> persia: Emanuele Gentili    2007-11-13 21:32:08 CET  2007-11-13    2008-10-08 12:49:57 CEST  2008-10-08   Approved
<huats> btw the license is good (I asked pitti, as a archive admin) and elmo confirms
<emgent> (ubuntu-universe-sponsor)
<emgent> persia: why active since 2007-11-13 ?
<norsetto> huats: if the package provides a shared library ( a .so) than yes, I don't see why we could not provide a -dbg package as well as use the shlibs system
 * emgent hugs *another launchpad bug*
<emgent> persia: some idea about it ?
 * persia finds it difficult to find the answer and also express the answer simultaneously, and counsels patience.
<emgent> hehehe, sorry :)
<Syntux> do we have an RSS feed of New and Triaged bugs?
<persia> Syntux: You might ask in #ubuntu-bugs, as people there are more likely to have a good answer.
<Syntux> Sure.
<persia> emgent: You've found a bug.  That's the date you were first rejected from joining the team.
<persia> emgent: Please report it :)
<emgent> lol will do.
<emgent> :)
<slytherin> Can anyone help with this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/29401/
 * norsetto goes to take his lenses finally out
<nhandler> Is there any way to change my REVU email address without having to upload a new package?
<cody-somerville> nhandler, why would you want to?
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Hi there. I was wondering if everything is ok with salasaga now. Can you please have a look at it when you have some spare time?
<cody-somerville> k0p, your package doesn't comply with python policy. You said that you read it so maybe you're not understanding it?
<nhandler> cody-somerville, I made an account a while ago with an old email address. I was going to try and post feedback on some other uploads, and I wanted to use my new @ubuntu.com email address. But I forgot that I can only comment on packages that I've uploaded.
<cody-somerville> Iulian, link?
<Iulian> cody-somerville: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=salasaga
<cody-somerville> Iulian, the man page isn't very descriptive.
<cody-somerville> Iulian, also, what about the recommends on metacity?
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Well, there isn't much what to talk about.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: I think I added it, didn't I?
<cody-somerville> Iulian, no
<slytherin> Can anyone help with the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/29401/
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Recommends: metacity
<cody-somerville> wow.
<cody-somerville> I'm blind
<Iulian> Hehe ;)
<norsetto> slytherin: what could dh_installdocs be telling you?
<slytherin> norsetto: I am not able to understand why it is looking for README when I have specified to use README.txt
<cody-somerville> slytherin, what have you tried to fix it?
<slytherin> cody-somerville: let me paste rules file
<slytherin> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29405/
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Well, the man page is indeed not very descriptive and unfortunately there is no documentation about it. I will have to email the upstream to give me more details about.
<cody-somerville> Iulian, its okay. I'll advocate.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: I have another advocate, yours will be the second. Do you want to upload it or should I talk to someone else?
<cody-somerville> Iulian, your package currently only has one advocate.
<cody-somerville> err..
<cody-somerville> no
<norsetto> slytherin: do you have a README in your docs?
<slytherin> norsetto: no, there is only README.txt
<norsetto> slytherin: in your debian/docs?
<slytherin> norsetto: I dont' understand. Is it not referring to upstream readme file?
<norsetto> slytherin: do you have a file called docs in your debian directory? or something.docs?
<slytherin> let me check
<slytherin> norsetto: yes I have. I have to correct the names in that file right?
<norsetto> slytherin: right ...
<norsetto> slytherin: several debhelper scripts use files in debian/ to know what they have to do, like dh_installdocs is looking for <package>.docs and dh_install is looking for <package>.install and dh_installdirs is looking for <package>.dirs etc.
<slytherin> norsetto: I knew that. But it didn't occur to me that was root cause. :-(
<slytherin> norsetto: thanks for hint by the way
<norsetto> thats called thanks and go and is considered a capital offense in many countries :-)
<Riddell> Iulian: it's uploaded
<Iulian> Riddell: Yes, I saw, thanks.
<cody-somerville> Whats uploaded?
<Iulian> cody-somerville: It's not salasaga.
<Laibsch> Hi, I am pushing a number of packages into debian.  The ultimate goal is for me to use them on Ubuntu
<Laibsch> Since I am Debian maintainer (sponsored), can I request stuff to be pushed into hardy?
<norsetto> Laibsch: for hardy its too late
<cody-somerville> unless they're really cool
<cody-somerville> :P
<RainCT> heh
<Laibsch> They are ;-)
<norsetto> Laibsch: but if you get them in Intrepid you can always try asking for a backport
<RainCT> *** cody-somerville is almighty   :P
<Laibsch> Well, one of them is already in Intrepid
<Laibsch> But I think an older version is already in hardy
<Laibsch> -> pastebinit
<Laibsch> The other one is gourmet, a recipe collection manager
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, same names as in Ubuntu?
<Laibsch> both python, so nothing should break severely
<Laibsch> cody-somerville: ?
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, do they have the same names in debian as in ubuntu?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> gourmet is not yet in debian
<Laibsch> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=pastebinit
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, so file a bug against the ubuntu package to have them synced.
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pastebinit
<Laibsch> I think pastebinit is already in Intrepid
<norsetto> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<cody-somerville> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
 * jpds gives norsetto a "!info"
<norsetto> ubottu: want a punch in the face?
<ubottu> norsetto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Hear hear.
<norsetto> jpds: btw, what about your mentees? Its a long time I don't see them around.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: About the comment, the original was a .bz2 archive. That's why the md5sum mismatch.
<Laibsch> I think there is no urgent need to upgrade version 0.9 to 0.10 in hardy
<Laibsch> But once gourmet hits debian and then eventually Intrepid, I'd like to see it in hardy, too.  What is the normal course of action, then?  Come here and schmooze up to cody-somerville? ;-)
<cody-somerville> Iulian, thats no excuse.
<emgent> NCommander: o/
<jpds> norsetto: I now mentor others.
<emgent> heya people.
<RainCT> Laibsch: you can't get it into Hardy, except as a backport
<NCommander> emgent, ?
<emgent> s/NCommander/norsetto/
<norsetto> jpds: you mean they dropped? You could have informed the reception
<emgent> wrong TAB
<jpds> norsetto: not dropped. More.. disappeared.
 * NCommander wishes his sponsor would ping reply
<norsetto> emgent: Ave oh master of the window managers
<cody-somerville> NCommander, who is your sponsor?
<NCommander> I perfer not to say just because I don't want to start a rumor
<Iulian> cody-somerville: What do you mean?
 * Iulian is pretty confused.
<norsetto> jpds: well, whatever, should I remove you from the mentor's list? I have no idea what you are doing at the moment
<cody-somerville> Iulian, bunzip2 followed by a gzip -9 will result in a .tar.gz with a matching md5sum
<cody-somerville> NCommander, :S Is this for Debian?
<jpds> norsetto: I'm mentoring others in my spare time.
<norsetto> jpds: you can mentor all the people you want, but if you are not available for the reception just let us know
<jpds> norsetto: OK, will do.
<emgent> norsetto: -.-
<norsetto> jpds: thx
<norsetto> emgent: you should really do something for your eyesight
<emgent> norsetto: hehe
 * NCommander is now in ubuntu-bugcontrol
<NCommander> w00t
<nhandler> Congrats NCommander
<NCommander> My bragging rights on LP keep growing
 * nhandler has been thinking about applying for ubuntu-bugcontrol
<NCommander> woo
<NCommander> codeblocks got rejected!
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ping
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Hmm, it seems that it still not matching, I did run bunzip2 and then gzip -9 but when I check it mismatch. Am I missing something?
<cody-somerville> Iulian, only the .tar have to match
<NCommander> Hey cody-somerville, codeblocks got rejected, care to help me upload one tha twon't
<NCommander> (wrong original maintainer, and lintian override were the reasons)
<cody-somerville> what did you put as the original maintainer?
<NCommander> I left upstreams debian maintainer by mistake
<cody-somerville> Right
<NCommander> (the one that was in the codeblocks/debian folder)
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'll remove that
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/29419/
<Iulian> Hmm, it's late here and I should go to bed.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Is it me or is the archive dizzy? ;)
<cody-somerville> Iulian, the md5sum of the .orig.tar (so gzip -d it) and the .tar of the upstream tarball (so bunzip it) should match
<cody-somerville> NCommander, so what did the archive admin say about the lintian override?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, just comment why it is needed
<Iulian> cody-somerville: b8ce4dc236c886b265baff4368b76897  salasaga_0.8.0~alpha3.orig.tar
<Iulian> 40f76b604c441d0db4f8af0999007813  salasaga-0.8.0.alpha3.tar
<cody-somerville> Iulian, I'm well aware yours doesn't match :P
<cody-somerville> 40f76b604c441d0db4f8af0999007813 is the correct md5sum
<Iulian> Yup..
<Iulian> Every time it gives me something else and I'm using only those two commands.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Maybe because I'm asleep. Will try again tomorrow morning.
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Thanks
<Iulian> Good night.
<cody-somerville> Night
<coppro> query: I have a source package with libraries for C++, Python, and TCL. What's the best way to package the docs?
<coppro> One package? If so, what should I call it?
<Awsoonn> Can anyone tell me if  8.10 wil release with the nice new black theme?
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, as far as I've seen, it's gonna be darker, but not black...
<Awsoonn> Jazzva: the alpha has a new theme, and  Ilike it very much, but will it stay? or is it temporary?  I ask because the Web-team is about to design the new start page and count down banners.... and we'd like them to match the OS
<Awsoonn> :)
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, I'm not sure. I suppose I know as much as you do...
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, I suppose it will look similar to that one... But that's just my guess...
<nhandler> Well, we are still in the alpha stages. The Artwork final deadline is not until September 25th. Up until that point, the theme can be changed
<Awsoonn> Might you know where I can find more information on 'intentions'
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, #ubuntu-artwork maybe?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-23
<nhandler> You can also try the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/
<Awsoonn> domo, I'll ping them~ Thanks!
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, no problem
<cody-somerville> NCommander, so... is it needed?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, well, the package got rejected, so I'd say so ;-)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, yea but you could make the lintian warning go away maybe
<NCommander> cody-somerville, its a bug in lintian; its detecting the bash shell script parser as a shell script
<NCommander> (and then complaining its not executable)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, bug #?
<NCommander> Haven't filed it
<NCommander> Because its not something that can be progamatically detected
<cody-somerville> and you're sure it is a bug?
<NCommander> It's detecting the parser as a script
<cody-somerville> you mean the shebang?
<k0p> cody-somerville, have you some coment about my package now?
<NCommander> yeah
<cody-somerville> and what I'm suggesting is that if the file were to be installed elsewhere than maybe it wouldn't give a warning
<cody-somerville> the file is a sample/example right?
<cody-somerville> k0p, yes, please update it to meet python policy standards
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it goes in share/codeblocks/lexers ...
<k0p> cody-somerville, python policy standards.. is it on debian/rules? :/
<cody-somerville> yes
<cody-somerville> k0p, and debian/control
<k0p> I read the NewPolicy page
<k0p> and I don't know what I can change :/
<cody-somerville> k0p, start on step 2. It says "Ensure that there's a ${python:Depends} in the Depends field "
<cody-somerville> NCommander, lexer_bash.sample is an example, no?
<NCommander> I thought it was what codeblocks used to lex bash scripts
<k0p> split
<NCommander> wow, netsplit, been common today
<cody-somerville> Could be, thats why I was trying to clarify with you.
<k0p> cody-somerville, is it about "update package " section?
<cody-somerville> k0p, you need to meet the same standard
<k0p> cody-somerville, right. :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ping?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, pong
<NCommander> I'm making the changes right now
<cody-somerville> NCommander, what is the change?
<NCommander> Fixing the original maintainer for one
<cody-somerville> NCommander, yea but I can do that
<cody-somerville> No need to upload to revu just for that
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Let me give you what I changed in lintian-overrides
<NCommander> cody-somerville, http://pastebin.ca/1080124
<azeem> maybe it would better fit in /usr/share/doc/codeblocks/examples?
<NCommander> azeem, no, its used as a test for the bash lexer it seems
<NCommander> (now that I actually sit down and look at it more closely; it won't work on Ubuntu; we don't have emerge/Portage)
<azeem> used by what?
<cody-somerville> azeem, that was my idea
<cody-somerville> azeem, but apparently CodeBlocks needs that file
<azeem> it needs a file that runs emerge?
<NCommander> azeem, it doesn't actually run it, but it parses it
<NCommander> I dunno, this is kinda weird
<cody-somerville> Did us MOTUs do anything this month? :P
<cody-somerville> It is team reporting time.
<persia> Iulian: You can usually convince the md5sum to work properly for conversions if you use gzip -9fn
<cody-somerville> persia, gzip -d works fine for me
<persia> cody-somerville: If you have the same .tar with the same md5sum and a different timestamp, you will get a .gz with a different md5sum.
<persia> You can test this by playing with `touch`
<persia> -9fn ignores this timestamp (amoung other things).
<cody-somerville> Okay. Neat.
<cody-somerville> The doc I read just said the .tar files needed to match
<persia> Well, nothing needs to match.  If the .tar files don't match, the paranoid among us will complain that the upstream source has been modified in undocumented ways.  Bonus points for making the .tar.gz match so that debuan/rules get-oprig-source; cd ..; rm -r $(package)-$(version); dpkg-source -x foo.dsc works cleanly.
 * persia notes that spelling things correctly grants even more bonus points
<Majost> Is there an easy way to get all the package maintainers gpg pubkeys?
<Majost> I'm just trying to rid myself of warnings about unable to verify a package when I update my mirror.
<persia> Majost: source or binary packages?
<cody-somerville> persia, what did I spell incorrectly?
<persia> cody-somerville: Not you: me.  Read the previous line carefully.
<cody-somerville> oprig?
<persia> As one example :)
<cody-somerville> debuan would be the second and final one?
<persia> It would be another.  I stopped counting at that point, so can't verify final.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so how goes it?
<cody-somerville> still building
<NCommander> Ouch
<Majost> persia: both
<persia> Majost: For binary packages, the ubuntu-keyring package ought have everything.  I don't believe there is a correct solution for source packages for Ubuntu at this time, due to the various ways these packages are imported.
 * Majost nods
<Majost> the best I have come up with is to run a script against the dsc files and try to pull the keys from various keyservers
<Majost> but it takes a loooong time, and isn't very accurate. heh
<Awsoonn> is there a way to make audio work inside a chroot of intrepid?
<NCommander> Awsoonn, try mount -o bind /dev *chroot*/dev
<NCommander> THat might do the trick
<RAOF> Awsoonn: That's an interesting question, and one to which NCommander has already given my answer :)
<NCommander> If your package needs ESD or firends
<NCommander> YOu'll have to kill them on the host and run them in the chroot
<RAOF> Or possibly bind-mount /tmp, too?
<persia> Alternately, also bind-mount /tmp, but that can have even more interesting side effects
<persia> Note that you need matching /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow in the chroot for either of these to work properly.
<RAOF> #ubuntu-motu is apparently _all about_ messing around in chroots :)
<ScottK-laptop> Certainly nothing else happens around here.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
 * NCommander watchs ScottK-laptop's laptop explode
<NCommander> Pretty sparks!
<NCommander> w00t, I just got REVU to login using OpenID
 * NCommander laughs evilly
<TheMuso> emgent: Please make sure that packages you work on are buildable and installable before uploading. I'm just having to fix up audacious after you uploaded a new merged version that has broken dependencies. I know you didn't make those changes yourself, but if you had checked the packages installed, you would have caught this problem.
<emgent> uhm? i tested it.. just a moment TheMuso
 * TheMuso notes that the current state of audacious in intrepid for i386, amd64, and powerpc is uninstallable.
<TheMuso> emgent: Don't worry about it now, I'm uploading a fix, but please check in the future.
<emgent> TheMuso: no, there is a big problem.
 * TheMuso cancels the upload quickly.
<TheMuso> emgent: What problem?
<emgent> hahah :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, did that upload?
<emgent> TheMuso: just a moment i'm re-testing it in my real intrepid box.
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> NCommander, your override didn't work
<NCommander> Crud
<emgent> TheMuso: ok can you upload. sorry.
<cody-somerville> I'm just going to remove the override. It is just a warning and not an error.
<TheMuso> emgent: Ok will do.
<emgent> TheMuso: thanks for this.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I thought you should always have them overriden ...
<TheMuso> emgent: No problem, just make sure to check in the future ok.
<emgent> sure. will do. I do not understand how I escaped. :-\ anyway thanks TheMuso
<NCommander> cody-somerville, hold on, I think I found why I didn't work, and uploading to PPA now
<Legendario> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d55ae8b34
<cody-somerville> NCommander, you forgot the binary keyword?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, forgot the : :-)
<NCommander> THat too
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I also just noticed that tips.txt is getting installed to /usr/share/codeblocks/
<NCommander> That's a data file
<NCommander> It's what it uses to show tips at startup
<Legendario> error: could not create '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/blueman': Permission denied
<Legendario> how can i overcome this error
<Legendario> ?
<LucidFox> NCommander> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-July/019791.html
<NCommander> whoops
<NCommander> WTF, I didn't get that email
<NCommander> I had talked to the archive admin over IR
<LucidFox> you aren't subscribed to that mailing list, probably
<LucidFox> Anyway, why don't you take package descriptions from my version?
<NCommander> I'm suprised REJECT emails aren't CCed to the direct to the changelog email
<NCommander> THat's how it works in Debian
<cody-somerville> They usually are
<cody-somerville> I didn't get that reject e-mail either
 * NCommander grumbles
<cody-somerville> persia, Can't LGPL 3 be substituted with GPL 3?
<NCommander> Yeah, it says it can be
<persia> cody-somerville: No.  LGPL code may be used in a larger GPL 3 work.
<LucidFox> Wait
<persia> (err.  LGPL 3)
<cody-somerville> That must have changed in LGPL 3. LGPL 2 you could, IIRC.
<NCommander> If one file in GPL 3, then the whole thing becomes GPL3
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: I suspect the point is that the COPYING file you include should be consistent with the debian/copyright file of the package?
<persia> NCommander: No.  The collection becomes GPL 3.  The individual components may still be LGPL 3.
<NCommander> Right, I realize that
<NCommander> But then the copying file would be GPL 3
<NCommander> And as an added WTF, the files ARE licensed until the GPL3
<NCommander> The only thing I can see that are LGPL are some of the plugins
<persia> cody-somerville: No.  LGPL 2.1 had the fixes to be GPL 3 compatible.  LGPL 2 was GPL 2 compatible, but not by direct replacement (although relicensing was acceptable).
 * persia prefers debian/copyright to specify the actual licenses of the code, rather than just some random overall license
 * RAOF was always under the impression that was actual _policy_.
<NCommander> The overall license of the code though is GPL3
<persia> If code from LGPL 3 and GPL 3 is mixed in a single file, the file becomes GPL 3, but if the code is in separate files, it is interesting to preserve that separation to allow other LGPL 3 projects to use the LGPL 3 portion of the code.
<persia> NCommander: As a collection, yes.
<NCommander> If an LGPL3 project and GPL3 project are linked together, it becomes a GPL3, its GPL3 as a collection
<NCommander> Yes, the individual files can kept a seperate license however
<persia> And if the individual files have separate licenses, this should be documented in debian/copyright.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, have fun going through the 1302 source files :)
<NCommander> *grumbles*
<NCommander> I'm asking the archive admin for clarification and a proper course of action
<RAOF> This is why I find debian/copyright invariably the most complex and annoying part of packaging.
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> I'm asking the archive admin to clarify what he wants fixed
 * persia recommends `less $(find . -print)` as a useful way to review source.
<NCommander> It's just the SDK that's LGPL3, the vast majority is GPL3, which is why I missed it
<persia> `less $(suspicious-source)` and `grep -ri copyright` are additionally useful.
<NCommander> so much for trusting the COPYING file to be right
<jmarsden> NCommander: does that make it a copyleft file ? :-)
 * NCommander whacks jmarsden for such a horrible pun
<NCommander> Ok, now its up to the archive admin
<persia> Better to be correct through diligence than to wait for an archive admin to report that debian/copyright must accurately represent the licensing of the code...
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, what does this mean?: " Replaced generic .desktop file with a koverartist-specific one"
<RAOF> Legendario: People in this channel were mainly busy at the time you posted your question; so no-one has picked it up yet.
<jmarsden> The original had stuff related to KParts in it.
<jmarsden> I think it was auto generated?
<RAOF> Legendario: Generally the way to deal with that is to wait until the current thread of conversation has ended, and give another prod.
<cody-somerville> Maybe something along those lines would be a better description for your changelog jmarsden
<jmarsden> OK.
<RAOF> Legendario: As to your actual question: I believe that you're not passing the correct prefix to setup.py, so it's trying to install system-wide rather than in $(CURDIR)/debian/where-the-package-should-go.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, and why is that patch named 01_internationalize_desktop_file.patch ?
<jmarsden> Because it adds several languages to the file that were not in it before...
<jmarsden> Per the bug sumbitter's request.
<cody-somerville> I thought the bug was about making it show up in Gnome
<Legendario> Thanks a lot RAOF, i thought i was misbehaving somehow...
<jmarsden> I could call it 01_replace_desktop_file.patch if you prefer.
<cody-somerville> and considering the .desktop file is already internationalized, your name makes things confusing
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Yes, and he asks that a set of languages be "ideally" added... right?
<jmarsden> To quote: "It is necessary in ideal that somebody translate these sections to those languages: French, German, Italian, Polish, Portugese and Spanish. Need help."
<jmarsden> I dpn't speak Italian, Portugues or Polish, but can do French, German and (somewhat) Spanish.
<jmarsden> So.. I did :-)
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, What I'm saying is that your patch is not to provide internationalization, that is not the *purpose*.
<jmarsden> OK... I can change its name, no problem.
<jmarsden> It is *a* purpose, but not *the* primary purpose.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, the purpose of your patch is to reduce the number of languages the comment is translated into? :S
<jmarsden> It's renamed now.\
<jmarsden> Any ideas on why I still see those lintian messages, which was my initial question? :-)
<posingaspopular> hello all, i want to learn the intricate magic of packaging. ive been watching the motu videos on youtube, and im wondering if I can get someone to bug so they will teach me. thanks
<cody-somerville> posingaspopular, no, sorry. : (
<posingaspopular> :( :(
<posingaspopular> cody-somerville: now everybody hates me?
<cody-somerville> just joking! \o/
<posingaspopular> everybody jokes at my expense, because they hate me?
<cody-somerville> posingaspopular, yes, sorry : (
<bddebian> Heya gang
<posingaspopular> lol thanks
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, can you pastebin the lintian errors you get?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Sure.
<persia> posingaspopular: Rather than bugging someone in particular, consider chasing some bug, and asking here for help in getting the fix uploaded once you have a working solution.  After several repetitions , you'll have it down.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29461/
<posingaspopular> ah i am, how do they say, 'new at this'
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing might be worth a look
<posingaspopular> thanks
 * jmarsden was new at this (Ubuntu packaging) about 3 days ago...
<cody-somerville> I just realized I haven't ate today :/
<cody-somerville> No wonder I have a headache.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I'm going to go fetch some food
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Then koverartist can wait.  No problem!
<posingaspopular> where do i go to apply for a sponsor
<persia> posingaspopular: We sponsor update candidates, rather than people.
<posingaspopular> ?
<persia> Prepare a good debdiff for something, and subscribe the sponsors queue to get it uploaded.
<posingaspopular> erm... mentor
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<jmarsden> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Contributor
<posingaspopular> thanks, sorry for asking so many simple questions... they are all in the chan. topic i assume?
<persia> posingaspopular: Some of them are, but we're generally happy to answer most questions here, as long as it's roughtly related to universe packaging.
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: Maybe not... browsing the wiki starting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU will help too
<SolarWar> hey folks, after running a sudo pbuilder build *.dsc I get the following error: dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot open upload file ../qlix_0.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb for reading: No such file or directory
<SolarWar> what is going on/ wrong?
<jmarsden> SolarWar: the ~ppa in the filename looks odd for something you are building locally... should it really be there?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, why would it be odd?
<jmarsden> Because the PPA is up on a remote server, not on yoru desktop... right?
<RAOF> jmarsden: Some people test-build before uploading to the PPAs :)
<SolarWar> well there you have it :)
<SolarWar> my deb in launchpad is mysteriously missing debug symbols, so i decided to compile on my local machine
<RAOF> SolarWar: That'd be because standard procedure is to strip the binaries.
<SolarWar> oh is that true? is there a way to avoid that behavior? this application is not stable :(
<RAOF> You can remove the call to dh_strip (and then lintian will complain), or you can generate foo-dbg packages.
<SolarWar> i'm not sure what foo-dbg packages are
<cody-somerville> foo is the name your package
<SolarWar> oh i see
<RAOF> dh_strip has the option of stripping the debug symbols and including them in a -dbg package rather than just throwing them away.
<cody-somerville> SolarWar, so you'd have to also add a binary package to debian/control and modify the call in debian/rules from dh_strip to sh_strip --dbg-package=qlix-dbg
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville> *dh_strip --dbg--package=qlix-dbg
<RAOF> What would be even nicer is for the PPAs to have pkg-create-dbgsym installed & the other magic required to build dbgsym packages.  Then all PPA builds would automatically generate debugging symbols.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<jmarsden> RAOF: You could file a wishlist bug against LP asking for that :-)
<RAOF> I file a bug for that some months ago :)
<jmarsden> Ah.
<RAOF> jmarsden: Too slow! :)
<SolarWar> hrm, thanks guys, I will look into it
<SolarWar> =)
<kostmo> hey SolarWar
<SolarWar> heyo
<SolarWar> kostmo, be glad *you* don't have to deal with dh_strip ;)
<kostmo> cdbs all the way, man
<SolarWar> haha
<kostmo> SolarWar, so you can vouch for how awesome pyrocket is, right?
<wgrant> RAOF: The big problem is the lack of Soyuz support for storing them.
<SolarWar> I met my wife through pyrocket, its totally awesome ;)
<kostmo> lol that makes no sense at all
<SolarWar> anyone have any thoughts to the pbuilder error i was receiving earlier?
<jmarsden> NCommander: Is the codeblocks you guys have been working on packaging the same one in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105428 ?
<SolarWar> haha yea i know- pyrocket is still pretty sweet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105428 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] codeblocks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kostmo> looking for more MOTU advocates, of course - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2940
<NCommander> jmarsden, yes
<jmarsden> NCommander: OK.  I wonder what the packages mentioned there did regarding the copyright issue -- any help there for you??
<NCommander> I emailed the package admin
<NCommander> er, archive
<NCommander> if I don'thear back from him in a day or two, I'll do what I think is right, and request a reupload
<Majost> When packaging an app that uses init scripts... how I specify which runlevels get symlinked? Do I just manually add them in a links file?
<white> Majost: look at dh_installinit ;)
<Majost> ah
<Majost> thanks
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Have you recovered from your accidental starvation? :-)
<cody-somerville> I only get 20 minutes to eat?! Sheesh. This is a shadier job than I thought.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, lol
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Hehe... I got my food when you mentioned food... and my plate is now empty, so... :-)
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I haven't moved yet
<cody-somerville> I'm still trying to shake off everyone else
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Ah, OK... shake them harder :-)
 * jmarsden returns to fridge, thinking... "dessert?"
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys, can someone re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring please? thanks :)
<jmarsden> Incidentally, is there a (security?) reason why REVU doesn't just look for and grab a new key from keyserver.ubuntu.com when someone uploads a package to REVU and it doesn't have a matching key already??
 * jmarsden has returned with strawberries and icecream :-)
<RoAkSoAx> nellery, i had the same confusion when i started working on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250995 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250995 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Qalculate plasmoid for KDE 4.1" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I'm going to head to bed. I didn't reaized how late it is.
<marnold> can somebody look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inspircd/+bug/247358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247358 in inspircd "FTBFS in Intrepid" [Undecided,In progress]
<NCommander> marnold, sure
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: OK, no problem!
<NCommander> marnold, the patch looks good to me
<SolarWar> anyone have any idea whats causing this problem: http://rafb.net/p/R0R1fg77.html
<marnold> someone else did it but i'm one of the Debian maintainers so i kinda feel responsible
<ScottK-laptop> SolarWar: Generally it's considered rude to ask the same question on multiple channels at the same time.
<RAOF> SolarWar: Do you not have a debian/compat file?  Or does that file contain a really small number?
<marnold> NCommander, what happens now i haven't done anything for Ubuntu directly for awhile
<SolarWar> ScottK-laptop, I asked it earlier and it didn't receive much attention here, thats when i turned to kubuntu-dev
<marnold> all my stuff has been through Debian
<ScottK-laptop> SolarWar: OK.  I just saw you asking in both places one minute apart.
<NCommander> marnold, are you an MOTU?
<marnold> no
<NCommander> marnold, DD?
<marnold> no
<NCommander> (or DM on inspiricd)
<marnold> no its kinda hard to get keysigs out here in the sticks
<ScottK-laptop> It's quite possible to get stuff into Debian just by getting sponsored.  No need to be any of that.
<marnold> i'll see if i can find one of my sponsors
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I've never met anyone who would sponsor a NMU
<ScottK-laptop> I've had NMUs sponsored.
 * StevenK has sponsored a few NMUs
<marnold> i'm Matt Arnold <mattarnold5@gmail.com> so its not an NMU
<ScottK-laptop> In one case the package maintainer just uploaded my NMU rather than bother with his own update.
<ScottK-laptop> StevenK: Would you be up for a sponsorship request in Debian?
<ScottK-laptop> ... speaking of which ...
<NCommander> Oh, d'oh
<NCommander> marnold, just remember to change the version number on the changelog to a non-ubuntu one ;-)
<SolarWar> RAOF, my compat file contains 4
<marnold> and it doesn't ftbfs in Debian for some odd reason
<NCommander> marnold, that's because Debian uses an older libc even in sid
<NCommander> We upgraded to 2.8
<NCommander> sid is still 2.7
 * marnold slaps self
 * marnold should have known
<RAOF> SolarWar: It's obviously an old package, then.
<NCommander> RAOF, the compat is five now I think
<marnold> NCommander, 5 or 7
<RAOF> There's a 6, too :)
<ScottK-laptop> 4 is not deprecated.
<ScottK-laptop> If it'll build with debhelper 4, there's no reason to bump it.
<marnold> i forgot about those
<RAOF> True.  I'm surprised that it's claiming the compat version is too old, though.
<SolarWar> well the machine that built the dsc had debhelper 6
<SolarWar> i'm still receiving the same error at the end of the log- namely "cannot upload file  ../qlix_0.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb for reading: No such file or directory"
<RAOF> SolarWar: Can you pastebin the full build log, then?
<SolarWar> sure
<SolarWar> RAOF, http://rafb.net/p/9XvEWB22.html
<RAOF> SolarWar: Oh.  You've messed up some versioning somwhere.
<RAOF> dpkg-deb: building package `qlix' in `../qlix_0.2.4-0ubuntu1~ppa*2*_i386.deb' ... dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot open upload file ../qlix_0.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa*1*_i386.deb for reading: No such file or directory
<SolarWar> hrm
<SolarWar> its also looking for 0.2.3
<SolarWar> and in some cases its doing weird stuff with 0.2.2
<SolarWar> oh wait no thats an older log
<SolarWar> okay lets try this again
<SolarWar> now i just get: dpkg-genchanges: warning: duplicate files list entry for file qlix_0.2.4-0ubuntu1~ppa2_i386.deb (line 2)
<RAOF> SolarWar: That's very strange.  What's in your .dsc?
<SolarWar> RAOF i have a "files" file in my debian folder still that aparantly i don't need and was causing the initial grief, i think removing that will fix the problem
<SolarWar> lintian complained about it as well
<RAOF> Ah.  You'd built the source package incorrectly :)
<SolarWar> :) yea
<SolarWar> man, launchpad is really lenient when it comes to building source packages
<posingaspopular> hey all, im trying to follow along with packaging ed on youtube at this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwTp1YnehoI&feature=related but i get this build error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29500/
<posingaspopular> can someone shed some light on this msg?
<RAOF> Line 13 of debian/control is strange.  Can you pastebin debian/control?
<SolarWar> RAOF, is that for my benefit ?
<RAOF> SolarWar: No, for posingaspopular
<SolarWar> RAOF i have created a separate debug package for this application, does this package contain debug information only? or should it contain the whole application with debug information?
<posingaspopular> yes
<RAOF> SolarWar: Just the debug symbols.
<RAOF> If you've done it with dh_strip, at least.
<SolarWar> RAOF i'm assuming that debian tells gdb where to look for these symbols then?
<RAOF> Right.
<posingaspopular> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29502/
<posingaspopular> i was just trying to follow along with daniel...
<RAOF> Your description needs to be space-indented; each line of the description needs to start with a space.
<RAOF> Otherwise it thinks that each of those lines is meant to be another field, like Maintainer: me <foo@me.com>, and it gets confused :)
<jmarsden> RAOF: and line 13, which is currently empty,  needs to not be there at all, right?
<RAOF> A good idea, yes :)
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: where did you get that file from?  Did you type it in yourself?
<posingaspopular> ah i see
<posingaspopular> jmarsden: no im following along on the motu chan. on youtube
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: Yes, but you can't cut and paste frm a Youtube video... can you?
<posingaspopular> .. no but i was trying to write in what i saw daniel typing. must have messed up the syntax
<jmarsden> Anyway, try something more like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29503/
<jmarsden> OK.
<posingaspopular> ah thank you, i apprecaite it
<jmarsden> No problem :-)
<posingaspopular> it worked!
<posingaspopular> ;p
<SolarWar> aright i'm off for the night
<SolarWar> thanks guys :)
<jmarsden> posingaspopular: Contragulations :-)
<jmarsden> Can anyone confirm that my comment yesterday re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/223476 is somewhat sane?  If so, I might even try to implement it, although the build time for OOo must be looong.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223476 in openoffice.org "Failure to have openoffice.org-math intalled causes "data corruption"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<RAOF> jmarsden: When you say "loooong", I believe what you mean is "overnight, and I hope you've got multiple gigabytes of RAM" ;)
<jmarsden> That bad!  Ouch.  Overnight is doable, but I don't have that much RAM... not in a box running Ubuntu, anyway.
<ScottK-laptop> Long as in way worse than Eclipse and that's horrible.
 * jmarsden wonders about "borrowing" hardware from work temporarily :-)
<jmarsden> WHat happens if you do a debbuild -S and then upload to PPA -- will it build there??
<RAOF> Yes, although that may be a bit of an abuse of the PPA system.
<jmarsden> Any way to tell PPA "build this in the background" to avoid the abuse issue?
 * wgrant would do a change like that without a rebuild.
<wgrant> *test build
<wgrant> As long as it had been built recently.
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i'm trying to fix bug 249452 in bzr packaging
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249452 in bzr "bzr overrides the shell prompt settings" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249452
<poolie> we have a debian/bzr.install file
<poolie> which lists some things to be installed into /etc
<poolie> can someone point me towards documentation on how this works
<wgrant> man dh_install
<jmarsden> wgrant: So I could just edit the control file to add the dependency, debuild -S and debdiff and attach that to the bug in LP?
<wgrant> jmarsden: And add a changelog entry, most probably.
<poolie> thakns
<wgrant> If it's an SRU, it should be test-built beforehand.
<wgrant> As a simple rebuild might break things.
<jmarsden> Sure :-)  OK, that sounds very doable.  I'l let someone with way more experience in Ubuntu packaging than me decide if it should be an SRU :-)
<RAOF> poolie: man dh_install should give enough info, but feel free to ask more if it's insufficient.
<poolie> what controls whether they're treated as conffiles or not
<poolie> and specifically whether they're removed when an upgrade is installed?
<RAOF> As of debhelper 4 (I think) everything you install to /etc is automatically marked as a conffile.
<poolie> and therefore won't be automatically removed?
<poolie> in this bug we accidentally installed a file that shouldn't be there
<RAOF> I believe so, yes.e
<poolie> so i want an upgrade to get rid of it
<RAOF> Actually, I'm not _sure_ whether it'll get removed or not if the file hasn't been modified by the user.
<RAOF> Oh, that's right; it won't get rid of it on upgrade.  You'll need to do some postinst magic.
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> is there a standard way to do that?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure that there's some example magic in the xserver-xgl package; I know because that's where I got burnt by conffiles.
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i can see plenty of examples
<poolie> thanks
<RAOF> To be policy-compliant you probably want to take the md5sum of anything you want to remove, and not remove it if the user has touched the file.
<poolie> good point
<poolie> and just compare it by hand?
<RAOF> I can pastebin an example preinst from xgl if you like :)
<poolie> thanks
<RAOF> But, yeah.  Just stick the md5sum you expect in the preinst and compare manually; I don't think there's a nice way to automate it.
<RAOF> http://pastebin.com/f30699bd5
 * poolie just twigs who raof is, hi
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Howide
<poolie> thanks
<RAOF> Hm.  No password-remembrance in epiphany-webkit.
<StevenK> But it can pass acid2, apparently.
<warp10> Hi all!
 * NCommander kicks revu again
<jpds> NCommander: What's the matter?
<NCommander> I'm modifying it to accept OpenID logins, and I need to figure out how rewrite this query
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: What benifit would that provide?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, to intergate Launchpad logins with REVU; its an additional part of the PPA importer
<ScottK-laptop> Is it a necessary part?
<NCommander> Well, it means you need an account to import packages
<NCommander> ScottK, But you can only get an account if you upload a package to REVU
<NCommander> ^directly
 * ScottK-laptop wonders about uploading to REVU, having REVU push to a PPA, pull the binaries back when done, then then delete them from the PPA.
<wgrant> ScottK-laptop: Risky, given the ToS.
<ScottK-laptop> Perhaps an exception could be obtained?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, it doesn't techinically need to be a PPA
<NCommander> BUIlding a REVU bridge to W-B won't be that difficult
<ScottK-laptop> True, but I'd rather use as much of Canonical's stuff for free as we can.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, it would require something like a SOAP API to make it work
<NCommander> And a way to cancel a build in progress
<RAOF> And it'd be darn handy to have i386 and amd64 buildlogs (and lintian output on binary packages) for all revu uploads!
<NCommander> RAOF, well, I'm going to work on extending the REVU infrastructure to generate quinn-diffs
<Syntux> How do we push a package to to Debian?
<NCommander> Then we just need volunteers to run buildds (REVU is running on a sparc box so it can't work)
<RAOF> Syntux: We don't, directly.  You go through the normal Debian process.
<RAOF> Syntux: That means, for new packages, searching the BTS and filing an ITP if there isn't one already, then generally mentors.debian.net (the revu equivalent).
<wgrant> NCommander: We have sufficient amd64 power. The problem is creating a secure enough buildd.
<NCommander> wgrant, use LVM to create snapshots of the chroot jail
<wgrant> NCommander: I guess that removing network access except to a local mirror and recreating the domU each time would work.
<Syntux> RAOF, I see
<NCommander> Yeah, that's the hard part, unless we simply make reviewers choose to make it build
 * NCommander grumbles
<RAOF> wgrant: I think you've described pretty much the PPA setup, yeah.
<NCommander> wgrant, yeah, thats the hard part, but it would be an interesting project
<NCommander> It would just require firing a massive hack into buildd
<Syntux> RAOF, same applies to pushing a patch? of a bug that started on their side and fixed on ours
<wgrant> RAOF: I might talk to LP guys and see if there are any gotchas.
<wgrant> RAOF: They could be doing other stuff as well.
<ScottK-laptop> Syntux: If it's a patch to fix a bug that also applies to Debian, then you can file a bug with the patch and an explanation of why the Debian Maintainer should care.
<NCommander> for some reaspm. the config library loosing its mind
<jmarsden> If a package has a file debain/control.in and a rule in debian rules that seems to recreate debain/control from it... is it really building its own control file as it goes??  So I need to patch the control.in file not the control file?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, you work with Canonical, right?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: No.  I'm a volunteer.
<NCommander> Oh ... *wonders why I thought you did*
<NCommander> I was going to ask you to maybe ask the LP team to see if they'd be interested in extending soyuz in such a way
<ScottK-laptop> Probably because I talk so much.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I'm just about the last guy you want asking for anything from the LP team.  I'm pretty famously dissatisfied with their efforts.
<NCommander> I personally think LP pretty good, but it hurts Ubuntu as a whole by not being open
<ScottK-laptop> The interface has been getting steadily worse for the last year and a half and basically if you don't believe it's getting better you are by definition not credible.
<NCommander> I don't really think its worse, but its not better by any measure
 * NCommander kicks REVU again
<StevenK> Careful, REVU might kick back.
<NCommander> Nah, I got this beast (mostly) tamed
<wgrant> NCommander: Having issues with the Config module being dodgy?
<NCommander> wgrant, yup
<NCommander> wgrant, how'd you know?
 * NCommander just cheated and hardcoded the proper path in since it isn't effecting REVU proper
<NCommander> *affecting
<wgrant> NCommander: It needs to be passed a mod_python Request object in most cases to work out where the config is. I hardcoded the config in the production instance when one of my recent changes broke something.
 * NCommander finally thinks he got commenting working now
<NCommander> wgrant, yeah, I discovered that. That was my fix too ;-)
<wgrant> As it's often not possible to get a req in there to save the day.
<NCommander> I had to get it to pass req pretty deep into details
<NCommander> SInce now there is no easy way to determine a user's nickname
<NCommander> wgrant, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-openid
<NCommander> Everything works except commenting
<NCommander> wgrant, can you fix the permissions on revu so I can file bugs?
<NCommander> (that, or make me a member of one of the groups)
<kgoetz> hi motus. i'm trying to rebuild python-openssl from sid on gutsy and wind up with this error when installin the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29535/ will i be able to change the libssl/python-support versions in teh package or am i looking at recompiling all of python? the last option isnt really an option :/
 * ScottK2 looks
<ScottK2> kgoetz: Did you copy the .deb over or did you rebuild it?
<kgoetz> ScottK i rebuilt it. currently with no changes to debian/control
<kgoetz> um sorry s/gutsy/hardy
<kgoetz> my mistake :/
<ScottK2> OK
<ScottK2> kgoetz: I'm building it now.
<kgoetz> Ok.
<ScottK2> When you built it, how did you do it?
<kgoetz> in a hardy chroot using debuild
<ScottK2> OK.
<coolbhavi> I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/mc225ced please help
<\sh> coolbhavi: the patch 20_sysconf_clk_tck.patch doesn't apply
<\sh> coolbhavi: you need to check if the patch is still valid, or if you need to update it to the source, or if you need to drop it, because it's eventually already applied upstream
<coolbhavi> ok! I ll drop it and see
<\sh> coolbhavi: check first if the changes from the patch are applied upstream :)
<ScottK2> kgoetz: I get the same thing.  I find it very odd.
<coolbhavi> OK!
<ScottK2> kgoetz: Not sure why and I need to move to the bed an collapse, so I can't help you figure it out.
 * ScottK2 really goes to bed ....
<kgoetz> ScottK2: thanks for confirming it.
<kgoetz> i'll leave it alone for today i think.
<coolbhavi> Ok done got it :) Now another question can we import a package in ubuntu which is under a free licence other than gpl?
<kgoetz> long as its destributable i guess
<coolbhavi> yes its distributable and usable
<kgoetz> coolbhavi: what is it? has it been packaged in debian? is there an ITP in debian?
<coolbhavi> no its called stegtunnel
<directhex> coolbhavi, whether a license is considered Free is measured against the debian free software guidelines. http://wiki.debian.org/DFSGLicenses lists the main ones
<coolbhavi> OK directhex thanks for thr link
<directhex> that app looks like 3-clause BSD
<coolbhavi> yes
<poolie> how can i get my own postinst snippets combined with ones generated by debhelper?
<StevenK> poolie: Create a debian/postinst that has your bits and #DEBHELPER#
<StevenK> poolie: #DEBHELPER# will be replaced by the debhelper snippets
<poolie> ah thanks
<poolie> i did search a bit first, he mumbles lamely
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> poolie: You didn't read 'man 7 debhelper' ? :-)
<poolie> no!
<poolie> i should have
<poolie> i looked at dh_<tab><tab> though
<StevenK> The manual pages for dh_* also refer to debhelper(7)
<StevenK> poolie: I was only teasing, anyway. debhelper(7) is suprisingly under read
 * poolie prints it 
<jmarsden> Could anyone look at this PPA build log and tell me if the issue is my fault or some Intrepid bug?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16248116/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.koverartist_0.5-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jmarsden> The package builds here under Hardy OK.
<NCommander> jmarsden, I'm going to call that a bug in KDE
<jmarsden> NCommander: That's what I was thinking too... I'll leave it for now and look into filing a bug if it does the same thing tomorrow :-)
<jmarsden> I need to sleep for a few hours...
<slytherin> a basic packaging question. In what cases is debain/install file necessary?
<NCommander> slytherin, usually if make install can't do what you need it to and you have to move files around
<slytherin> NCommander: there is no make install. It is a java based app. I have install target like this - install -m 644 -D debian/electric/usr/share/electric/
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> can i request a package to be made?
<freakabcd> theres already a deb for the application
<directhex> in debian, or upstream?
<freakabcd> http://ichi2.net/anki/download/index.html
<freakabcd> just upstream
<freakabcd> the sources have the debian dir in them
<directhex> that's often a bad thing. most upstream debian/s are terrible
<Iulian> Indeed
<directhex> wait, it specifically says it's in debian?
<directhex> http://packages.debian.org/sid/anki
<directhex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/anki
<directhex> *cough*
<freakabcd> ah, cool
<freakabcd> thanks for the packaging, guys. i'm still on hardy. i dunno if it will be backported.
<freakabcd> anyway, its ok, since anki is done in python
<directhex> i don't think packages not in one dist get backported. you could always try feeding the files to your PPA
<NCommander> morning directhex
<directhex> mornin'
<huats> I am trying again : anybody has ever packaged a tcl lib ?
<wgrant> directhex: New packages are often backported, FYI.
<Iulian> cd ..
<Iulian> Oups, wrong terminal.
<directhex> wgrant, proper full new apps, or just libfoo dependencies of backported apps?
<wgrant> directhex: More often the former.
<wgrant> The latter is rare, as libs break things.
<wgrant> New apps do not.
<slytherin> if I am specifying all the files to install in debian/install how can I specifying permissions for the files ex. for a shell script
<directhex> -m
<directhex> the default is 755 though
<directhex> wait, i'm thinking of using /usr/bin/install directly in debian/rules
<directhex> ignore me, i need more sleep and/or coffee
<slytherin> directhex: If I use debian rules directly and no debian/dirs or debian/install file is present then I do not get the package built as I want. So I was think of putting all the files in debian/install
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<Iulian> Good morning sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<DRebellion> Could somebody please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks in advance
<k0p> DRebellion, i'm a new too, but i think that you can use dh_desktop to install desktop files
<k0p> and instead use cp to install files you can create a file named debian/install
<k0p> and call dh_install
<k0p> I think it's more standard
<DRebellion> k0p, the dh_desktop man page says: "Currently this program does not handle installation of the files..."
<k0p> DRebellion, sure.
<DRebellion> k0p, I guess you could do it with dh_install, but I think it's not really mandatory, and with a package as simple as this, just complicates things.
<k0p> its mimetype ignored
<k0p> DRebellion, yeah. i'm talking what others talk to me
<DRebellion> k0p, fair enough.
<k0p> but I agree about complicate
<tbielawa> good morning
<jpds> morning.
<nixternal> superm1: Ubuntu Dell laptops for the company :)  they took the bait :)
<nixternal> and you are missing from a channel
<superm1> what channel?
<superm1> huh?
<DRebellion> Could somebody please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks in advance
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Hey, the md5sum issue is fixed. Please see comment on revu.
<LaserJock> Ubuntu QA team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting right now if you're interested
<LaserJock> jpds: ^^
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<slytherin> Can anyone please explain the use of debian/menu file?
<persia> slytherin: It populates the Debian menu system.
<persia> You can see the results on Ubuntu if you install the menu-xdg package, and enable the Debian menu with your menu editor.
<slytherin> persia: and what is Debian menu system?
<persia> See /usr/share/doc/menu for more information.
<slytherin> will check
<persia> Alternately http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30046/2/menu-one-file.html
<persia> (or maybe http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/ is better: I'm not sure)
<persia> It's essentially a means of having cross-environment menu files in a standard format.  Dates from before the xdg .desktop and .menu files.
 * RainCT notes that beside for the Debian menu, debian/menu files are also used in Openbox's menu (at least if installed from the Debian package) and probably in other places
<persia> RainCT: That's still the Debian menu, just not the menu-xdg front-end.
<persia> For environments such as Openbox, the Debian menu is the only menu, as they don't yet support xdg menus and desktop files.
<slytherin> Can anyone check this rules file and tell me why I don't actually get the jar file in resulting binary? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/29656/
<RainCT> slytherin: why don't you use dh_install?
<slytherin> RainCT: how?
<RainCT> slytherin: create a file named debian/install, and list the files and destination directories there, one on a line. eg, electric.jar usr/share/electric (next line:) debian/electric.desktop usr/share/applications
<slytherin> Another question related to that. Is a debian/install file always necessary?
<slytherin> RainCT: How do I handle +x permissions in that case?
<RainCT> slytherin: no, you could have dh_install calls in debian/rules instead
<RainCT> slytherin: or just continue using install like you are doing now, if that makes you happy :P
<slytherin> RainCT: It is not working.
<DRebellion> RainCT, is using dh_install and debian/install preferable to just cp'ing the files?
<persia> slytherin: I think you want install/foo:: rather than install::
<slytherin> persia: There is only one package
<slytherin> I mean one binary package
<persia> slytherin: Even so.
<RainCT> DRebellion: well.. dunno if there is any real reason, but it's nicer :)
 * RainCT goes to check the dh_install source
<persia> According to https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml, it appears required for all custom build rules.
 * RainCT would say persia is right
<slytherin> I observed similar problem with the example in complete guide on wiki. Even though the example does not use cdbs. User ends with a package without a binary.
<huats> TheMuso: regarding bug #201123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201123 in gnome-subtitles "gnome-subtitles crashes on create new subtitle" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201123
<persia> RainCT: dh_install can't do permissions correction (although if that is not required, dh_install is likely easier)
<huats> I'll provide you what you ask :)
<persia> huats: it's 3:30 there...
<huats> hello persia
<RainCT> persia: true, but together with dh_fixperms that's usually not necessary
<slytherin> persia: can you fins some time to check example on Ubuntu wiki and see shy similar problem is seen there? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<huats> persia: I did taht thinking of the backlog :)
<persia> slytherin: I don't find "install::" on that page.  For what am I looking?
 * RainCT wonders why the debhelper guys like perl that much :P
<slytherin> persia: No. The example does not use cdbs. Check the sample rules file
<persia> slytherin: There are several.  Which?
<slytherin> wait
<DRebellion> Could somebody take a look at my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio Thanks in advance
<slytherin> persia: section 3.1.4, packaging from scratch, rules file
<DRebellion> oops
<DRebellion> wrong url
<DRebellion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<slytherin> persia: By the way, you were right about install/foo::
<persia> slytherin: The make_dpkg example?
<persia> s/make_dpkg/dh_make/
<slytherin> persia: yes, - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-61847df451976c5fa0590ee423e41a51756f8d91
<persia> slytherin: OK.  Maybe I don't understand which problem I'm examining.  My apologies for my confusion.
<slytherin> persia: I tried conduction a session on packaging in loco channel and used the packaging from scratch as example. In the end people ended with a .deb file without binary
<persia> That's unexpected.  Do you have such a sample source package for examination?
<slytherin> persia: I think I have
<persia> slytherin: Could you post it somewhere?  I'll try to find the error.
<slytherin> persia: sure, give me 5 minutes
<slytherin> persia: see if dget works for this - http://onkarshinde.googlepages.com/hello_2.1.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<persia> slytherin: `echo 5 > debian/compat` appears to fix the faulty hello package.
<slytherin> persia: that's it?
<persia> I chose 5 because debian/control specifies debhelper (>= 5)
<persia> Yep.
<persia> slytherin: just above https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-9e147abb3707bd99dfc8d609e50fd57974d22308 is says to set debian/compat to "6".  Note that this is actually incorrect for debhelper (=> 5): it should either be set to "5" or debian/control should require debhelper 6.
<slytherin> persia: but should that really cause the problem I mentioned?
<persia> slytherin: Yes, because in the absence of debian/compat, debhelper works in debhelper 1 mode, which doesn't have the features you are using.
<persia> Anything less than 4 is likely to cause issues, and the most recent version is 7.  In order to support backports, I recommend using 4 or 5 for now, or even 6 if you only care about backporting to hardy.
<slytherin> I usually use 5. But I didn't know that was the root cause in the example
<persia> 7 should only be used if the package requires it (as some do), but may be an acceptable choice for new packages.
<RoAkSoAx> any MOTU willing to review a package plz?? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-qalculate
<DktrKranz> does anybody already tried playing with libtool transition?
 * norsetto exorcises DktrKranz
 * DktrKranz brings some holy water to help norsetto 
<emgent> heya :)
<nhandler> Hi emgent
<RoAkSoAx> any MOTU willing to review a package plz?? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-qalculate (It is my First package from scratch xD)
<emgent> hi nhandler
<norsetto> DktrKranz: emgent had some libtool troubles a couple of days ago, perhaps linked to the transition
<DktrKranz> norsetto, my first try produced a 1.8Mb debdiff :)
 * emgent kill new libtool version.
<norsetto> DktrKranz: I think that hardly qualifies as a debdiff (/me thinks about his 16 KB TI99 with tenderness)
<DktrKranz> norsetto, poor guy is who needs to review it
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: can you pls. add a watch file?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, i've tried but i get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29691/
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: well, you have to find a better way to access the tarball than that webpage then
<DRebellion> Would somebody mind reviewing my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<nhandler> lol, I think I made the needs-packaging bug for that package DRebellion
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Is there a webpage that links to that page?  There is another form that has separate URLs for the summary page and the download page.
<DRebellion> nhandler, ah, yes you did. And told me off for not using "In Progress" ;)
<DRebellion> nhandler, you recently got into the MOTUs, right?
<nhandler> DRebellion, I'm an Ubuntu Contributing Developer, not a MOTU yet
<persia> nhandler: And as a potential user, you're exceedingly likely to be a good reviewer, as you can look not only at policy compliance, but usability.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, well, i got to the package through http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Qalculate?content=84618 and that's the only place where the author has placed his app
<DRebellion> nhandler, right.
<nhandler> persia, I would review it, but I'm actually in the middle of reviewing a different REVU upload right now ;)
<DRebellion> : (
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Right.  So you need to scrape that page for http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=84618&id=1&tan=88096172&PHPSESSID=cd84d3c31a82700de8c41061456bab95
<RoAkSoAx> persia, ok thnks,i'll try
<persia> RoAkSoAx: The uscan manpage provides information on using a watch file to configure screen scraping.
<DRebellion> RoAkSoAx, just a thought: shouldn't you remove this argument in the URL? "&PHPSESSID=cd84d3c31a82700de8c41061456bab95"
<RoAkSoAx> persia, ok cool thnks :)
<RoAkSoAx> DRebellion, gonna try xD
<persia> DRebellion: I suspect the download engine needs it in order to verify it cleanly.  That said, one wants the PHPSESSID assigned in the first call, not the one I was assigned today.
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: the description in control is greek to me
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, is the only description provided by the Author...
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: yeah, but if you understand it, try to make it more readable and informative
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, ok :)
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: where did you get the copyright info?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, the author ? or GPL ?
<slytherin> what is correct tense for debian changelog entries? past or present
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: Copyright (C) 2008 Matteo Agostinelli <agostinelli@gmail.com>
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Qalculate?content=84618 the author summited it on 2008, and besides i contacted him and asked to include the COPYING file
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: ah, at least we have that :-)
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, :)
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: there is no copyright info in the package, no header in source files, I would not be surprised if this would be rejected by the archive-admins
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: can you also clean debian/copyright? There are a number of extra blank spaces in there
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, will do
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: I also think it will be a good idea to get read of README and explain a bit more in details in a README.Debian how to use this thingie
<norsetto> s/read/rid ...
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool, i'll ask my mentor vorian to guide me with this since he recommended me this package to get myself started :D (and i'm gnome user xd )
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: for instance saying thet plasmoidviewer is in the kdebase-workspace-bin, etc.
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: okki, please also ask him if we should mention kde 4.1 somewhere in the description since this only work with that
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool :) thnks for help... i'll try to get debian/watch work meanwhile
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: thx, is a pretty nice job you did :-)
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, thanks :D
<kees> siretart: can you pull these upstream fix for CVE-2008-3162 into ffmpeg-debian when you get a chance?  (http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk/libavformat/psxstr.c?view=log&pathrev=13993)
<kees> siretart: er, sorry, better url: http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk/libavformat/psxstr.c?r1=13649&r2=13993&pathrev=13993
<slytherin> geser: want a package to work on? :-D
<slytherin> geser - 242720. Thanks in advance if you work on it.
<DRebellion> Could somebody take a look at my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks in advance
<vorian> y
<vorian> bleh
<jpds> vorian: Yes, why?
<vorian> heya jpds
<jpds> hey.
<vorian> just typing away in the wrong screen is all
<siretart> kees: already done in 0.svn20080206-10 on Wed, 09 Jul 2008 14:04:06 +0200
<siretart> uploaded to ubuntu on Fri, 11 Jul 2008 13:05:47 +0200
<kees> siretart: ah! cool, I missed it (I was scanning the changelog for a CVE#)  thanks!
<siretart> kees: I uploaded it to debian before I was aware that it got attention by CVE.
<siretart> that's why there is no CVE number. the number got assigned only later
<kees> siretart: yup, totally cool.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-24
<cyberix> I just created a new version of a package and posted it to Launchpad. How do I get it in? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/malbolge/+bug/251311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251311 in malbolge "new upstream version available" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<poolie> hell cyberix
<poolie> hello*
<poolie> cyberix: in to ubuntu or into a ppa on launchpad?
<NCommander> o_O;
<poolie> anyhow, google 'ubuntu motu guide' or 'launchpad ppa quickstart' as appropriate
<beuno> cyberix, https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/  contains all kinds of great help  :)
<k0p> cody-somerville, are you there?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ping?
<NCommander> hey LucidFox
<NCommander> anyone around who can check my copyright file?
<NCommander> Riddell, ping?
<persia> NCommander: What is wrong with the copyright file?
<cody-somerville> Oh lovely.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu is shipping half of gnome atm. :/
<effie_jayx> cody-somerville,  heh, anything that can be done? it is not only a xubuntu thing is it?
<cody-somerville> totem-gstreamer recommends gnome-control-center
<effie_jayx> I have used the xfce desktop on other distros and it is not getting any different
<cody-somerville> effie_jayx, what are you talking about?
<effie_jayx> cody-somerville,  right... nevermind
<NCommander> persia, I had to amend it to include the LGPL, I just wanted to make sure I did it right
<persia> NCommander: URL?
<NCommander> Hold on
<NCommander> I just walked in the door ;-)
<NCommander> persia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29845/
<persia> NCommander: Firstly, you will need to specify the specific files covered by LGPL.  Secondly, you'll need to include the LGPL preamble paragraph.  Thirdly, you ought specify a version for the package licensing (assuming you can agree on a version with Yiannis)
<NCommander> persia, I'm simply going to go with the upstream GPL3 license
<persia> NCommander: As you're not the sole copyright holder, you'll want to coordinate.
<NCommander> I've seen the the "Additionally, most, but not all files" in other copyright files
<persia> Just because someone else cuts off their legs doesn't mean it's a good idea :)
<persia> Does anyone understand the reason for both https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdevel-symdump-perl/2.03-3/+build/427711 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdevel-symdump-perl/2.03-3/+build/58612 ?
<NCommander> persia, it rebuilt on warty O_o?
<NCommander> WTF
<persia> Well, the other way around.  Warty and then Hardy.  That doesn't make me understand though.
<NCommander> (I'll look at it in a tick, but is there a way to make grep only print filenames, and not actual string it found)
<NCommander> oh -l
<NCommander> persia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29846/ - hows that look
<persia> uglier but more accurate
<NCommander> This is the copyright file, ugly is king here ;-)
<NCommander> persia, can you upload? (the package was rejected due to the old copyright file, and the archive admin also wanted uniform entries in the control file, which I added)
<persia> I can upload in the sense that dput works, but am currently having a shortage of processor capacity for test/review.
<NCommander> I can't shove it on a PPA due to the rather anonying fact I already uploaded a package of the same revision
<NCommander> (that's got to be one of the more nutty restrictions on PPAs)
<persia> This is a new upstream version?  New package?
<gnomefreak> is ther ea reason why updates just now(i got them just now) installed nvidia drivers that i dont need?
<NCommander> persia, new package, which was sponsored and advocated, but rejected because none of us noticed that a few of the files are LGPL; the archive admin caught it and rejected
<persia> NCommander: Stuff it back on REVU with a comment about that.  Should be able to go up with only a fingle review.
<NCommander> Yeah, I'l rebuilding it now just for good measure
<NCommander> (I decided to clarify why I have a lintian override in the package to disable a warning)
<persia> which warning?
<NCommander> script-not-executable
<NCommander> code blocks ships sample files for all of its lexers to allow users to test to make sure they are actually working
<persia> And why shouldn't it be executable?
<NCommander> Cause the sample script called emerge?
<NCommander> Its a non-sense script for testing purposes in /usr/share/codeblocks/lexer/lexer_bash.sample
<StevenK> Then it should be an example?
<persia> If it's not in $PATH, it oughtn't matter.  If it is in $PATH, not being executable should really be fixed.
<NCommander> It's not in the path
<NCommander> I put the override though because I was always taught if your going to ignore lintian on something, DOcument Document, Document (and override it)
<persia> Yeah, it should probably be in /usr/share/docs/codeblocks/examples and be executable.
<coppro> isn't this the one that needs to be there for Codeblocks to work?
<persia> NCommander: Better to not ignore lintian unless you know either 1) it's a lintian bug or 2) there's some special reason you need to work around it for which there is no accepted solution (e.g. python modules and Zope)
<coppro> because it parses it as a test or something
<NCommander> You never should override a lintian test if its a bug in lintian
<NCommander> (Debian Policy Manual)
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29849/ - please tell me why a sample script that calls emerge should be in samples and marked executable
<persia> Because it's a sample script provided by upstream?
<NCommander> That upstream themselves don't mark executable when its installed
<persia> Looking at the actual script, I probably wouldn't include it in the binary package at all.
<coppro> they haven't read Policy then :P
 * NCommander gets rather hestiant about removing files from packages without a strong reason ebhind it 
<persia> Well, if it's an example, it belongs in .../examples  If it's not an example, and it's not required for package operation, it's cruft.
<mcasadevall_> persia, sorry
<mcasadevall_> X11 decided it wanted to commit suidice
<NCommander> persia, looking at the code, the sample files are actually used it seems
<NCommander> I don't know for what
<NCommander> But I don't feel conformable moving them
<NCommander> persia, here's where and how they're used, given the scenario, its not meant to be an executable script
<NCommander> http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Creating_a_custom_lexer_for_Code::Blocks_editor#Sample_Code
<persia> NCommander: Ah.  So it's not so much an actual script as an example of one of the supported data formats.  Must it be loaded from a specific directory?  I'm still tempted by .../examples although I've been convinced it needn't be executable.
<NCommander> persia, not with actually moving the lexer files themselves; (the lexers are .xml's, which specify the sample, and they don't appear to handle ../)
<persia> NCommander: You've convinced me, although I believe there is a bug in there somewhere...
<NCommander> The bug was plugins went in /usr/share/codeblocks/plugins
<NCommander> THat was a rather evil hack to move it
<NCommander> Upstream doesn't appear to have any intention to fix since there were a few other complaints about that on the forums, and no reply from the devs
<murlidhar> i am trying to compile bmpanel from source . ./configure shows no dependency problem but sudo make shows a lot of problems and i am not able to install it
<murlidhar> using hardy 32bit
<murlidhar> please somebody help me since i really like that panel
<murlidhar> it suits my openbox window manager
<RAOF> murlidhar: Not exactly on topic.  Two things: (a) make shouldn't be run with root priviledes, and (b) complain to upstream :)
<murlidhar> RAOF: hi but i really want to use it . and i tried using make too but it didn't help
<murlidhar> RAOF: any channel where i could get help from?
<RAOF> #ubuntu may be able to help you; that's the correct channel.
<RAOF> Or finding the upstream mailing list/channel and asking there.
<murlidhar> RAOF: in compiling stuff ?
<RAOF> murlidhar: Indeed.
<murlidhar> k
<Yasumoto> does anyone know what's the command to find the version of a package you're using? I blame my late-niht eyesight for not finding it in the man pages/wiki yet
<gpocentek> Yasumoto: dpkg -l <pkg>
<Yasumoto> thanks gpocentek
<Yasumoto> If someone has some time, would you mind double checking my debdiff at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tftp-hpa/+bug/73233 ? thanks a bunch :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73233 in tftp-hpa "no ipv6 support (use udp4 in inetd.conf)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<directhex>        Status: Confirmed => Fix Released
<directhex> yay
<\sh> emgent: did you test if there is a clean upgrade path from hardy moinmoin to intrepids moinmoin? I was wondering if we can request a backport to hardy
<NCommander> The internet here sucks :-/
<Hobbsee> proxy ftw.
<cyberix> I'm still trying to figure out how I can get my updated malbolge package into Intrepid Universe.
<huats> morning everyone
<cyberix> I've posted the new package at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/malbolge/+bug/251311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251311 in malbolge "new upstream version available" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<cyberix> huats: morning morning
<slytherin> cyberix: why is the status of that bug fix commited?
<cyberix> "a developer has committed his/her fix to the project's codebase"
<cyberix> That is as close to the codebase that I can get
<slytherin> cyberix: The status is for update of the package. It is not for mentioning what upstream is doing. Set status to confirmed and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<directhex> malebolge as in the satanic programming language?
<cyberix> done
<cyberix> directhex: Yep. That on.
<cyberix> one
<directhex> the one nobody touches with their bare hands, and writes lisp apps to do the actual writing of malbolge?
<directhex> and where the docs deliberately don't reflect reality?
<RAOF> directhex: That's an awesome quote.  Where's that ubuntu bash.org thingy... :)
<directhex> bah, and as if i had to ask, there's an Intercal package in ubuntu too
<directhex> and a brainfuck interpreter. but no .NET version. how disappointing
<cyberix> directhex: I think the original documentation and intrepreter has a few bugs, but they are probably not on purpose.
<cyberix> I also think L. Scheffer writes his stuff directly.
<Riddell> NCommander: pong
<cyberix> He wrote the application which copies input to output, but that one relies on an input validation bug in the original interpreter.
<cyberix> Which my interpreter supports as a command line option.
<cyberix> Because I didn't want to break backwards compatibility.
<NCommander> Riddell, I updated the copyright file for codeblocks (although I changed it one more time after I sent it to you; now it has the full preamble, and lists all LGPL files)
<Riddell> NCommander: ok, going to upload or do you need me to?
<cyberix> The lack of .NET only proves you have to do something simeple in order to get it in. ;-
<directhex> "Users are encouraged to make their own, unique homebrew versions of Malbolge and Dis, in order to achieve the kind of portability problems normally associated with major languages"
<cyberix> ;-)
<NCommander> Riddell, I need you to upload, but I'm rebuilding the package, my lintian override isn't quite working (I made it file specific, and obviously I did it wrong >.<)
<cyberix> directhex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/msk/+bug/210098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210098 in malbolge "Insufficient input sanitization leads to arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> NCommander: at the end of the "Additionally, most" paragraph I'd put ", version 3 http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl-3.0.html"
<directhex> bah, i can't get an app compiled with bfc to run with mono
<NCommander> Riddell, having the path to /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-3 isn't enough?
<Riddell> NCommander: well, it's important to be clear about the version these days
<Riddell> NCommander: and leave out from "if not" in the next paragraph, FSF addresses go out of date and the fsf URL is a substitute.
<NCommander> Riddell, you think its overkill to individually list every file with that is under the LGPL?
<NCommander> (I've never seen another package do it)
<directhex> use wildcards where appropriate!
<NCommander> directhex, can't, since one or two files in the same folder are not LGPL >.<;
<Riddell> NCommander: yes, that isn't necessary
<NCommander> Riddell, how's this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29900/
<NCommander> er, whoops
<NCommander> Hold, typo
<NCommander> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29901/
<slytherin> NCommander: put it loke this, "all files except <exceptions> are under LGPL3" Then next files "following files are under <different_license>"
<Riddell> NCommander: at both "either version 3" remove "either"
<Riddell> NCommander: otherwise all goo
<Riddell> NCommander: otherwise all good
<NCommander> expect <expection>
<NCommander> You want me to list all 127 files?
<Riddell> NCommander: no
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm sorry then I'm somewhat confused
<huats> TheMuso: hello
<Riddell> NCommander: what about?
<NCommander> Riddell, All files expect <expections>, I'm not sure what you want there if you don't want each individual file
<SniperBeamer> are ddebs for hardy-backports available somewhere?
<Riddell> NCommander: I never said anything about "All files expect"
<Riddell> NCommander: "either" needs to be removed and that's it
<NCommander> Riddell, oh, that I got
<NCommander> Riddell, I think what I'm lacking in is a good, hot cup of coffee
<Hobbsee> SniperBeamer: why are you asking again?
<NCommander> Riddell, thank you for your patience on this matter ;-) (I now have a greater apperiation for the headache being an archive admin is)
<NCommander> (although I don't think you use dak, you use the Launchpad souyez thing, right?)
<NCommander> woo, finally, it works
<Riddell> yes, soyuz
<Riddell> but reviewing packages will be the same
<NCommander> Riddell, of course
<NCommander> Riddell, still, I bet soyuz doesn't have all its commands named after women (although I think newer versions of dak finally changed that)
<Riddell> mercifully not :)
<NCommander> Riddell, I still remember fighting with britney to make a testing archive. Talk about undocumented :-P
<NCommander> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0807241150/codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.dsc - Updated codeblocks in need of uploading
<NCommander> (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=codeblocks)
<TheMuso> huats: What can I do for you?
<Riddell> NCommander: uploading
<huats> TheMuso: hello
<TheMuso> huats: Hi.
<huats> sorry to bother but I'd like your opinion on one thing :)
<TheMuso> huats: Go on.
<NCommander> Thank you Riddell, I greatly appreciate your contribution to Ubuntu
<huats> (I was looking at the bug number)
 * NCommander runs for using that canned line
<huats> bug: #201123
<huats> you mention on it that you want a clear description of the SRU
<TheMuso> huats: What about it?
<directhex> NCommander, i greatly appreciate your efforts to help destroy freedom as we know it, by helping with purely evil software like mono!
<TheMuso> huats: Did you read my recent comment?
<huats> (which I can clearly understand, and that I haven't provided yet since I am not the one who asked for it even if I have done the packaging)
<huats> sure I did :)
 * NCommander just recently recovered from the real life varient of mono
<TheMuso> huats: So whats the problem?
<huats> and I have received an email from pedro asking me integrate his last comment ("open the application, click new") in the debdifff...
<huats> which is not what you are waiting for I guess...
<TheMuso> huats: I don't know what you mean with the comment re Pedro.
<huats> so I just want your confirmation that you expect that I put in the changelog (and thus in the debdiff) the reason why the new deps is needed and not the test case to see if it works or breaks (which is what pedro provides)
<huats> :)
<TheMuso> huats: Yes thats right.
<huats> TheMuso: ok :)
<huats> that was only that :)
<TheMuso> ok
<huats> TheMuso: thanks...
<TheMuso> np
<huats> i'll do my best to provide it today
<NCommander> Riddell, thanks for the upload, I see it the NEW queue, now I just need to wait for someone to reject it again ;-) */optimist*
<huats> TheMuso: still there ?
<TheMuso> huats: Yes.
<huats> If so, is it enought for you if I change my changelog to http://paste.ubuntu.com/29916/ (regarding bug: 201123)
<huats> norsetto: !!
<huats> :)
<Riddell> NCommander: accepted
 * NCommander dies of shock
 * NCommander returns from hell
<norsetto> huats: thats not fair :-/
<NCommander> Dang it Riddell, your going to kill someone due to shock :-P
<TheMuso> huats: From that description, I still don't know what the SRU is supposed to address.
<huats> TheMuso: I mean, before mono 1.2.6+dfsg-1, the package libmono-i18n2.0-cil was not a package.. it was included in mono... So after that mono version every package that uses it needs to add a dependency on it
<huats> I think I don't understand your question :)
<TheMuso> huats: WHy is this package dependency needed? What is broken in the application that this SRU fixes, in terms of usability?
<directhex> the i18n packages are Recommends of the corlib packages iirc
<huats> without that dependency, you can launch the application without that but once you click "New" the application crashes, if you do not depend on that
<TheMuso> huats: Sorry that doesn't make sense.
<huats> and the reason is that a part of the mono binary has been split...
<huats> to create a new package...
<huats> which is libmono-i18n2.0-cil
<TheMuso> huats: Ok. I suggest you explain it in terms of application usability.
<TheMuso> in the changelog.
<huats> Ok
<huats> I didn't know we can do that in changelog...
<norsetto> huats: changelogs is where are creativity explode :-)
<norsetto> make it our even
<huats> :)
<huats> I will
<huats> :)
<huats> TheMuso: is it ok for you like this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29919/
<huats> (just let me know)
<TheMuso> huats: THat makes wonerful sense, thanks.
<huats> TheMuso: no problem at all :)
<huats> I just didn't understood you wanted me to put usability in the Changelog :)
<huats> and I now I know :)
<TheMuso> huats: Right, thanks.
<huats> TheMuso: no pb... I'll put the debdiff on it in the afternoon
<TheMuso> huats: No problem.
<huats> I can only change the changelog entry without incrementing the package version ? is it allowed (since the same packaeg with the other changelog is in intrepid ?)
<klong> can someone remind me of what it is that apps like usplash/splashy read to know what approximate percentage a system is done booting up ? I cant remember for blast
<NCommander> Riddell, out of curosity, what does it mean "Pending in intrepid-release"
<StevenK> NCommander: It means the source is uploaded, and is waiting for a publisher run, which happens at *:03
<NCommander> StevenK, cool. Its kinda exciting, my first NEW ubuntu package
<StevenK> Heh
<DRebellion> Could somebody take a look at my package in REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks in advance ;)
<NCommander> DRebellion, I'm not an MOTU, but I'll look it over
<DRebellion> NCommander, thanks!
<NCommander> DRebellion, any reason the man file is PosteRazor.1 and not posterazor.1
<DRebellion> NCommander, PosteRazor is the default name for the binary
<NCommander> Ok, that makes sense
<NCommander> DRebellion, I think you can loose the dirs file; those are all standard directories
<DRebellion> NCommander, ok
<NCommander> DRebellion, ok, it looks good
 * NCommander leaves a comment for other reviewers
<DRebellion> yay
<NCommander> It's not a advocation sadly
<DRebellion> NCommander, I will remove that dirs file, and test a build, and reupload.
<NCommander> DRebellion, cool, once you do that, ping me, and I'll comment on it
<DRebellion> NCommander, will do.
<NCommander> wooooo, that's awesome, codeblocks is now in the archive
<NCommander> StevenK, can I ask you to sponsor for a backport? (it builds fine in hardy as is, I just need to correct the version number and distribution)
<StevenK> I thought the backport peoples had a tool for that sort of thing
<NCommander> StevenK, I thought it was a manual upload
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> StevenK, https://edge.launchpad.net/revu - I think there is a bug in Launchpad, cause I've got more points then the entire development team combined ...
<StevenK> NCommander: Ask in #launchpad
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
 * norsetto is not a folk, is a towndweller
<NCommander> hola sistpoty|work
 * sistpoty|work appends and towndwlellers to hi folks
 * norsetto says hi to sistpoty|work and bows humbly as close as possible to the lowly ground
 * NCommander steps on norsetto 
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> someone take a look in my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit I change rules and as far I know my package had problems with python policy. can you check if now its fixed?
<DRebellion> NCommander, after removing the dirs file (and dh_installdirs from the install target) I get errors when copying across the files:
<DRebellion> cp /tmp/buildd/posterazor-1.5.1/src/PosteRazor /tmp/buildd/posterazor-1.5.1/debian/posterazor/usr/bin/
<DRebellion> cp: cannot create regular file `/tmp/buildd/posterazor-1.5.1/debian/posterazor/usr/bin/': No such file or directory
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> Why is it using /tmp?
<NCommander> Er wait, .... *bink* how are you building this?
<DRebellion> NCommander, pbuilder
 * NCommander takes a second look at your rules file
<NCommander> Your not using a make install rule, are you
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> In that case, you need the dirs file
<NCommander> (sorry, I didn't catch that)
<NCommander> (I apologize, I'm a little off my game today)
<DRebellion> NCommander, no worries. Could I just use mkdir in the rules file?
<NCommander> DRebellion, no, the dirs file is meant to create directories that aren't make by make install
<DRebellion> okey
<NCommander> SInce your not using it, you obviously need to list them ;-)
<NCommander> Using mkdir causes dpkg not to know about the directories, so it can't remove the directory if it is completely empty
<DRebellion> NCommander, ah right.
<DRebellion> NCommander, there's no need to upload again then.
<NCommander> yeah
<Hobbsee> \sh: so, by your blog post, does that mean that if the discussions go to the CC, you'll quit?
<\sh> Hobbsee: I never said that, or? :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: what I said is, that I'm happy to discuss all that during a CC meeting..well, it means 3 or more hours for nothing, but why not
<Hobbsee> heh.  right.
 * Hobbsee just thought you'd learned to stay out of trouble now, or something.
<Hobbsee> at least you haven't made more posts about sexy ladies, and ubuntu
<emgent> hey \sh
<\sh> Hobbsee: if you read the comments, it's only one guy who complained in the first place..I asked him to read the refered article and come back again...but no
<\sh> moins emgent
<emgent> moin upgrade seems very hard, i talked with  upstream about it (when i sent a fix for the vulnerabilities that i found) and he say to me that it`snt immediatly upgrade, need read the doc for it.
<Hobbsee> \sh: btw, i presume you know that posts like yours will tend to get stuff like planet completely obliterated from schools, with their filters.
<jmehdi> I've uploaded a new package for Webstrict (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but I don't see it
<\sh> Hobbsee: tbh, when I compare the chats on a schoolground (well sadly only here in .de, but I think in any other place on the world it will be similar nowadays) it much more worse then a *ihavetobecarfulwhatIwritenowIdontuseanyabbrevsanymoreletsseehowchildishthatwillbe*
<\sh> Hobbsee: when I watch "bad boys" in the cinema or on dvd, in the first 3 mins there are more words like this then i ever wrote the special abbrev on my blog
<\sh> Hobbsee: and I don't think anybody will complain to a director of the cinema...
<Hobbsee> i'm sure there are.  but that's school filters for you, and there was no guarentee that it makes sense.
<laga> and bad boys is rated what?
<StevenK> \sh: You can't compare Bad Boys and your blog post.
<StevenK> Well, okay, you can. But it's a flawed analogy.
<Hobbsee> because one goes and explicitly sees the particular movie, and the other is mixed in with a whole bunch of stuff with various topics?
<geser> laga: in which country?
<laga> geser: it's R-rated in the US
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Exactly.
<laga> to be honest, getting worked up over "WTF" is a bit silly IMHO
<StevenK> But it isn't just "WTF"
<\sh> StevenK: the first complain was about just that
<directhex> it was? WTF?
<NCommander> WTH is going on?
 * NCommander runs for cover
<directhex> NCommander, STFU!
<StevenK> Stop fscking swearing
<StevenK> (I love that one)
 * NCommander fsck's this room
<NCommander> <g>
<\sh> StevenK: one goes not explicitly on planet.ubuntu.com?
<\sh> anywys...I'll have to fight with ipvsadm and ldirector..that's more interesting then all this stupid discussion about the topic...CC meeting is in a few days..so there we can discuss all this crap :)
<\sh> and there is always the possibility to add a WTF STFU and whatever word we need to hide from planet in future filter to the planet software ... I mean that's the easiest solution and noone needs to worry...
<directhex> BBQ
 * Hobbsee wonders if it's just \sh who seems to be routinely getting these sorts of discussions about his posts.
<Hobbsee> i think i've seen one other post, that got complained about.  the rest, \sh wrote.
<Hobbsee> interesting how these things pan out.
<\sh> Hobbsee: kokes post was complained too...but only because one commenter on kokes post wrote "STFU"...and this guy didn't get the difference between the article and the comment...
<\sh> Hobbsee: see diff of the /Talk page of the cc agenda
<Hobbsee> so, tha'ts one to him, one to another guy, and how many posts of yours pointed out, in hte last couple of years?
<\sh> 2 ?
 * slytherin fetches some popcorns and watches the discussion silently.
<Hobbsee> at least 3, offhand.  i suspect there were more :_
<\sh> what was the 3rd?
<ScottK> Matthew Garrett had a good post on this topic: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/94420.html
<norsetto> tbh, looks like the other guy broke the CoC, certainly not \sh
<Hobbsee> igasm, sexy lady, and your recent one.  add in the second post of yours which also seems to be complained about, and that's 4.
<\sh> Hobbsee: so 2 in the past...and this one..
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks for taking care of the clamav security stuff.  I hope it wasn't too painful.
<NCommander> ScottK, oh, no, nothign like rolling the same patch three times :-P
<NCommander> (its all in the archive, and taken care of :-))
<ScottK> It took me a year to get get Dapper/Feisty/Gutsy/Hardy on a common code base, so jdstrand is right to make sure we don't mess it up.
<NCommander> I didn't say it was wrong
<NCommander> I completely understand why
<ScottK> Yeah, I just hope it wasn't too frustrating for you in the process.
<NCommander> Nah, its fine
<NCommander> I've uploaded packages to Debian ;-)
<\sh> hopefully jono is not showing this video link on planet...oh wow
<k0p> someone can review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<\sh> Hobbsee: but what makes it out of me now?
<norsetto> Linux norsetto 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<directhex> and a merry uname to you too
<ScottK> StevenK: Shortly after I talked to you the other day about sponsoring something my hotel wireless died, so I wanted to follow-up and see it you're still up for it.
<DRebellion> Peoples, would somebody mind taking a look at my package in REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor People have said it is OK, but I haven't been able to get any MOTUs to take a look and advocate it.
<StevenK> ScottK: I was distracted. I'll make a note to look at tomorrow.
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.
<smarter> hey
<smarter> could someone please upload my patch for bug #237830 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237830 in ppracer "package planetpenguin-racer-gimp-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/planetpenguin-racer-gimp-dev.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gimp/2.0/palettes/PPRacer---Default.gpl', which is also in package extremetuxracer-gimp-dev" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237830
<ScottK> smarter: Did you subscribe UUS?
<smarter> ScottK: nop, I'm doing it right now ;)
<ScottK> That will get you in line.
<huats> Hey ScottK o/
<ScottK> Hell huats.
<ScottK> Hell/Hello
<ScottK> Sorry.
<huats> :)
<huats> no pb
<huats> I know you are like taht
<huats> :)
<huats> telling hell to anyone :)
<huats> ;)
<ScottK> Someone has to do it.
<huats> I am packaging a something that is not providing a clean rule... So I need to clean "by  hand"... Is a rm -rf  *.so *.o is "allowed" in the clean target of a debian/rules file ?
<huats> ScottK: sure :D
<persia> huats: You probably want "-rm ...", but yes.
<norsetto> huats: your clean rule should bring your package in a clean state, like it was just after unpacking
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> :)
<norsetto> /me feels pretty sleepy
<directhex> /me feels pretty
 * sistpoty|work thinks the devil himself invented dynamic memory allocation :P
<huats> I have corrected all the first series of note that I have regarding a package in REVU, so if someone (or more that one :)) want to have a look at it : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<norsetto> huats: there are still files left which are not cleaned by the clean rule
<huats> norsetto: really ?
<norsetto> huats: no, its a joke
<huats> but there is no FTBFS
<norsetto> huats: of course its really ;-)
<huats> anymore
<nhandler> huats: You should also add a Homepage field to the control file
<norsetto> huats: yes, but there is still garbage left from the build rule
<huats> nHandler yeah I just realized that I haven't ...
<huats> norsetto: I'll tackle that ...
<huats> rrrgggg
<huats> :(
<huats> nHandler: done in my local package
<huats> :)
<nhandler> :) hauts
<slytherin> persia: This is what I had to say. s Java team automatically subscribed to any bugs?
<huats> norsetto: please tell me that now all the files are well cleaned !
<huats> :)
<huats> (btw I lead 3-2 since this morning :P)
<norsetto> huats: thats because you cheat ;-)
<huats> no I am not :)
<huats> I was talking on the chan when you arrived :)
<huats> that do not makes me a cheater
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: not only you cheat, but you cheat your cheating ....
<huats> norsetto: :)
<persia> slytherin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-java/+packagebugs says "not so much".
<norsetto> huats: do you think we can make the description more informative?
<pranith> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-motu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pranith> anyone here?
<huats> norsetto: I think it might be possible... but I took it from the upstream home page
<persia> pranith: Please also don't play with the bot here.  Just ask a question.
<huats> hello pranith
<pranith> huats, hello
<pranith> persia, ok
<pranith> persia, not playing, trying to get some info
<pranith> where do i find projects which i can participate in?
<persia> pranith: What do you like to do?
<pranith> hmm, programming..
<pranith> calc,
<pranith> calc, c++
<persia> any specific languages, environments, targets?
<pranith> c and cpp
<huats> norsetto: may be adding something like what is a "treectrl"
<pranith> learning python, but am not that confident
<pranith> environment?
<persia> pranith: Do you prefer new features, or bug fixing?
<pranith> persia, wht environments are there?
<pranith> persia, ill try out bug fixing for now.. new features require much harder work i guess
<persia> pranith: Lots.  Different desktop environments, server targets, SDL stuff, etc.
<pranith> persia, i have no particular preference
<\sh> strike....ipvs is now a little cat instead of a dangerous tiger to me...
<norsetto> huats: that could help, just imagine 1) somebody trying to understand from the description what that package does 2) facilitate searches
<persia> For bugfixing: are there any bugs in Ubuntu that you've encountered that you would like to try to fix?
<pranith> persia, i've reported a lot of bugs.. but could never get to fixing one :(
<huats> norsetto: I'll change the description
<persia> pranith: That'd be the first step.  Do you know how to get the source of a package, modify it safely, and test an update?
<pranith> persia, :( no.. any pointers??
<pranith> persia, is it necessary for me to be using ubuntu to start developing?
<persia> pranith: I'd recommend starting with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix first.  For crash bugs, there are some other good pages.
<persia> It's not necessary to use Ubuntu, but it's hard to test your fixes without using Ubuntu.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pranith> hmm
<pranith> persia, i wont be having access to a ubuntu machine for the next 2 weeks at least :(
<persia> pranith: Well, there's no reason you can't grab some code and take a look in the meantime, although some of the developer tools to make it easy may not be available.
<pranith> hmm
<pranith> persia, ok. any suggestions for starters?
<persia> pranith: I tend to recommend reviewing and fixing bugs, but that gets hard if you can't test.
<pranith> hmm
<persia> Other than that, you can read documentation on the wiki, but it takes about a month to read the wiki assuming you can dedicate all your time to it, and you don't really need all of the information there.
<pranith> ok
<pranith> thnxs persia...
<pranith> ill start with the wiki for now
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<huats> norsetto: do you think it is better : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30004/ ?
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<norsetto> huats: it sure explains it better :-)
<huats> :)
<huats> norsetto: ok so I am uploading it :)
<norsetto> huats: since you are there, can you clean up your files; there are lots of extra blanks in there?
 * Iulian waves
<bddebian> Heya Iulian
<huats> norsetto: lots ?
<huats> norsetto: I found 2-3 lines
<huats> no more :)
<norsetto> huats: I was thinking about the html file, wouldn't be more appropriate for it to be in the -dev package ?
<huats> hum
<huats> you are probably right
<huats> changing that
<AnAnt> Hello, when will swt-gtk be synched, I filed a request (bug 249158) last week, and it's dependencies are ready since few days
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<norsetto> huats: would it be worth installing the demos as examples ?
<huats> norsetto: could be
<ScottK> AnAnt: It's a question of when an archive admin gets to processing sync's.  It's not unusual for it to lag a week.
<norsetto> AnAnt, ScottK: as well as having a sponsor that ack it, sponsoring queue is pretty full
<ScottK> Right.
<AnAnt> norsetto: sponsor as in MOTU ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<AnAnt> well, anyone of the MOTUs ready to sponsor that ?
<ScottK> Sorry, my FOSS time is taken up right now trying to write a fix for the new DNS cache poisoning attack for a package I maintain in Debian.
<nhandler> AnAnt: Sync requests should also have a status of 'New' until they are acked by a MOTU. Once a MOTU ack's it, they will set the status to 'Confirmed' and subscribe the archive admins
<AnAnt> nhandler: it is confirmed, dunno who confirmed it
<nhandler> Well, I would set it back to 'New' until it gets ack'ed by a MOTU
<AnAnt> nhandler: ah, the requestsync script sets it to confirmed state
<AnAnt> nhandler: are you sure of this ?
<nhandler> AnAnt: Did you use the -s option with requestsync?
<huats> to install examples, isn't there a dh_examples call ?
<norsetto> huats: btw, there is a dist-clean rule in upstream makefile :-)
<AnAnt> nhandler: nope
<norsetto> huats: yes
 * sistpoty|work does a victory dance after defeating the devil and his evil dynamic memory allocation *g*
<AnAnt> ok, I set it to new
<AnAnt> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> AnAnt: You should use the -s option in the future. I believe that will keep the status as 'New'
<huats> I cannot find anything related to dh_examples
<norsetto> huats: dh_installexamples
<huats> norsetto: thanks
<huats> norsetto: sure the dist-clean exists
<huats> but it removes way more than what we have created in build
<huats> ...
<norsetto> huats: also clean and distclean, but they are not very effective I gather
<huats> :)
 * norsetto thinks that acking syncs could well be a task for uuc
 * nhandler would gladly ack syncs if he was able to.
 * nhandler also thinks uuc's should be part of the bug control team
<norsetto> nhandler: mind that after 1780 they have better anti-riot police in London
<ScottK> norsetto: I disagree.  Acking a sync effectively puts code in the archive.  It's a developer job.
<norsetto> ScottK: sure it is, and uuc are prospective devs after all, one has to assess what is the level of responsibility vs. risk
<nhandler> ScottK: But is there any reason not to make UUC's part of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team?
<ScottK> nhandler: I tend to not have opinions on bug management.  It just gets me thinking about LP and my blood pressure goes up.
<ScottK> norsetto: If we trust them enough to have effectively unsuperised access to the archive, they should just go for MOTU.
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<norsetto> ScottK: unsupervised? errr, for acking a sync which will have to go for the scrutiny of an archive admin?
<ScottK> The archive admin checks are very basic for a sync.  That's why I said effectively.
 * \sh 's mind just spins around..
<norsetto> ScottK: well, if we have uuc we might as well have them to do something usefull, if that means being stricter in assigning the status, than let it be
<ScottK> norsetto: UUC is about getting membership.  That has it's own rights and responsibilities.  Please don't make it more than it is.
<norsetto> ScottK: thats where we disagree than
<emgent> evening
<nhandler> Hello emgent
<persia> norsetto: In the past, anyone could request syncs, and the archive admins processed them.
<persia> This was changed to request that a member of a group that could upload reviewed them due to some issues (including then active non-MOTU contributors).
<persia> Essentially, it's supposed to move the work from archive-admin to MOTU.  Moving to UUC seems odd, as anyone with two months positive activity (even minor) can be UUC.
<persia> Mind you, I don't mind if there are other rights granted to UUC, but I don't think sync should be amoung them.
<norsetto> persia: yes, so, it would be a compromise between the anarchy of old times and the tiranny of today
<norsetto> persia: I mean, lets be stricter in giving uuc status then
<persia> norsetto: Tyrrany?
<persia> What Tyrrany?
<persia> I don't want to review also technical skills for UUC: I'd rather abolish the team and go back to having just MOTU.
<persia> The original proposal was to allow MC to separate the granting of membership from the granting of upload rights.
<ScottK> If you want to avoid the tyranny, go use Foresight.
<persia> The CC asked that it be implemented as a group, hence UUC.
<persia> UUC is also a useful collection of prospective developers, so could be suitable for other rights, but not the upload right (which includes sync)
<norsetto> persia: well, the CC request should have been rejected, we should have just stick with ubuntu-members
<persia> If someone is known to be making the right decision, that person should be encouraged to apply for MOTU.
<persia> norsetto: Rejected by whom?  CC is ultimate authority.
<persia> (well, maybe sabdfl, but sabdfl is a CC member)
<norsetto> persia: being able to ack a sync its a great way from being able to have unrestricted upload rights IMHO
<norsetto> persia: its good for uuc, now they have some responsability that cannot be taken lightly, its good for the uus queue, I don't see how being dogmatic would help anyone
<ScottK> norsetto: Not wanting to give upload rights to people who don't have upload rights is not being 'dogmatic'.
<ScottK> norsetto: Think about if we'd had UUC last year.  Kmos would have probably gotten it.
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, and then? If he abused the system he would get out of it
<ScottK> norsetto: Really?  How many people have ever been removed from anything in Ubuntu for abuse?
<ScottK> You have no idea how much total crap did not make it to the archive because he was being filtered.
<norsetto> ScottK: thats because we are all good guys :-)
<ScottK> norsetto: BS.  No one gets fired in Ubuntu.  It's well established.
<ScottK> There isn't even a mechanism for it.
<ScottK> If you get a removal policy approved, then I'll be glad to talk.
<persia> What!  We have a removal policy.  We have trouble enforcing it beyond denying all uploads, but it exists.
<persia> It didn't exist last year, which was the issue.
<norsetto> ScottK: I'm sorry you are so grim about it, but I do really expect that if somebody upload crap he won't get away with it
<persia> norsetto: It's not about dogmatism: it's about having had a technical review for anyone able to commit to the archive.
<ScottK> norsetto: So far the worst that's ever happened is they've been pretty please asked to stop.
<persia> Nobody joining UUC gets a technical review.
<norsetto> persia: yes, thats why I said if we have to raise the bar, lets
<persia> norsetto: If there is a technical review, how does it differ from MOTU?
<ScottK> norsetto: You'd have to fire all the current members first then since they haven't had that review.
<norsetto> ScottK: sure, that would have to be taken into account
<persia> ScottK: Well, we could review them, and only deactivate those that didn't make the cut.
<ScottK> UUC was created to grant membership.  If you want a not-quite-motu-but-had-some-technical-review group, make a new one.
<norsetto> ScottK: hmmm, who said anything about being dogmatic ...
<ScottK> It was hard enough to get membership delegated to MC.  I don't think we should mess with it.
<norsetto> ScottK: I'm trying to find some compromise between having an uuc group that doesn't satisfy anyone and having a group that could do usefull work and whose members will be proud to be part of
<norsetto> ScottK: I mean, this is just brainstorming, but is good to have it
<ScottK> If people aren't sufficiently proud of being an Ubuntu Member, then they should just skip it and apply for MOTU when ready.
<norsetto> ScottK: frankly, whats the point of applying for membership? But that just my personal opinion (obviously not having been a member)
<ScottK> Not so much.  It gets you some recognition, an email alias, and some business cards.  In theory a greater voice in the project.
<persia> norsetto: It grants an email address, the right to carry business cards, and the right to speak on behalf of the Ubuntu project.
<ScottK> People are interested in it though.
<persia> To me, it is the last of these that is most critical, and of which I am most proud.
<norsetto> persia: well, that right is not written anywhere I'm afraid
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<huats> if I may :) from my point of view, you also forget to mention (for the uuc) the chance to have a junior mentee (if the new model is accepted)
 * persia is still looking for the www.ubuntu.com page, but the email address, business cards, and planet links show the historical intent of speaking on behalf of the project fairly clearly
<nhandler> hauts: That is one thing about being a uuc that I really enjoy.
<norsetto> persia: yes, and where is that right been talked about?
<persia> It seems to have been edited away :/
<persia> There used to be a page on www.ubuntu.com that talked about Membership, and included that.
<norsetto> persia: well, we still have the irc cloack
<persia> norsetto: Hrm?  We still have email, business cards, planet, IRC Cloak.  I suspect most of those not involved in the project would find that combination sufficient to believe someone was speaking on behalf of the project.
<persia> If it ceases to be the case that Ubuntu is primarily construed of Ubuntu Members, something has gone far wrong, and ought be fixed.
<persia> Further, the assertion that membership isn't an indicator of meaningful involvement is itself a questionable indicator: what would you like to see to reaffirm your belief in membership?
<norsetto> persia: I always considered membership to be a palliative, there is no need to reaffirm anything for me
<persia> A palliative?  How so?
<norsetto> persia: in my case, because it didn't give me anything I wanted, and didn't allow me to do the things I wanted
<persia> norsetto: You didn't want to be recognised as a member of the Ubuntu Community?  What did you want that wasn't granted?
<norsetto> persia: I wanted to do what I'm doing right now, doing development, and being recognised as part of the development team for me is good enough
<ScottK> norsetto: But not everyone feels that way.  Just because it doesn't have value for you, doesn't make it valueless for everyone.
<nhandler> I personally am proud to be a member
<norsetto> ScottK: sure
<persia> norsetto: Ah, I see.  The development team is part of the community, and previously the two were often considered together.
<norsetto> nhandler: I'm very proud of being a MOTU, means very very much to me (and I will never be grateful enough for it)
<persia> At one point, it was a requirement that one first become a member before being MOTU.
<persia> That was dropped, and then re-requested by MOTU.  CC instructed MC to accept applications for both membership and MOTU simultaneously, or it would be a requirement now.
<nhandler> You should be proud norsetto. Being a MOTU is a great honor
<norsetto> nhandler: it is
<norsetto> nhandler: you may not know it but its all scottk fault ;-)
<persia> huats: I'm hunting down your member approval CC meeting, but I'm only finding you saying "does anybody know who I should contact if I think I am not referenced as a member, while I should :)" (2007/12/04 21:18).  Do you remember the date of your CC meeting?
<nhandler> norsetto: What is his fault?
<huats> persia: let me find it
<norsetto> nhandler: he helped me when I was still sucking milk and pushed me to it
<huats> it was in 29/11/07
<ScottK> ;-)
<nhandler> norsetto: Ok, that was before I became active with Ubuntu. That is why I don't remember it
<huats> persia: is it ok ?
<persia> huats: Yep.  Just checking to see if your membership was based on technical comments vs. translations/LoCo, etc.  Given the recommendations you got then, I'm not sure why the mail I'm reading now doesn't have a different subject :)
<huats> persia: LOL
<huats> hum
<huats> I need to work more and more... I lack lots of things :)
 * norsetto adds some armagnaq in huats milk
<huats> persia: I think my membership was based on both
<huats> norsetto: it is named armagnac !
<huats> you have a bottle, you don't look at it enough :)
<norsetto> huats: ah! today, but the old name wasn't!
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: thats the problem with youth, I'm quite sure you don't even know what absinthe was
 * directhex is in the mood for some fine cuban rum
<huats> norsetto: sure I know...
<huats> the fact that I don't drink it
<Syntux> For the sake of learning packaging from scratch, packaging php apps and volunteering to give an IRC session about it, I'm interested in packaging CodeIgniter PHP framework but I'm not sure if it's license fits our table http://paste.syntux.net/bin/60
<huats> doesn't mean I don't know it
<huats> :)
<tristil> Is this a good place to mention a change in hardy-proposed?
<directhex> Syntux, never use a well-understood well-regarded license when a subtly different homebrew one will suffice!
<norsetto> Syntux: I wouldn 't know beacuse of clause 5 and 6. Is this package going to be called codeigniter :-)
<directhex> norsetto, iceelephant!
<norsetto> directhex: firemonkey!
<directhex> phoenix!
<directhex> no, wait...
<directhex> firebird!
<directhex> damn!
<Syntux> norsetto, deb package isn't a product by any mean, or at leas that's how I would understand it.
<persia> Syntux: That license should be fine.  We've a few other things like that in the archive.
<persia> The main issue is for true downstreams: Ubuntu ought be in compliance just through publication of debian/copyright.  There's a little extra overhead in patches, which might be worth mention in README.source
<norsetto> persia: don't know, I thought our changelog would comply with that clause
<norsetto> persia: ah no, you are right, they require it IN the files
<persia> norsetto: Clause 4 requires documentation in the source files themselves.
<ScottK> Personally, I find licenses that require "Any files that have been modified must carry notices ..." stunningly annoying, but not non-free.
 * persia wholeheartedly agrees with ScottK, especially the "stunning" bit.
<norsetto> tristil: what change?
<tristil> norsetto, I'm filing the bug now, but on newest kernel in hardy-proposed my USB mouse doesn't work.
<norsetto> tristil: ok, then I'm afraid this is not the best place, #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel might be more appropriate
<tacone> mh, I'd check license for codeigniter docs too, if present.
<Syntux> tacone, they don't have one.
<tacone> they had some discussion with some forkers about docs license in the past. so better check
<Syntux> sounds like a very controversial license :D
<tacone> the discussion was about online docs, but I thought it was safer  to warn you anyway.
<tacone> Syntux: are you packaging it from scratch ?
<Syntux> tacone, yes.
<tacone> I thought about CI too. nice thing, good work with it. If you have any problem with php related things I can help.
<Syntux> tacone, I'm php developer myself; with fancy @php.net :p
<Syntux> but hey! I'm trying to quit it and getting more into python.
<tacone> oh well. I have to surrender to the @phpp.net, then :-)
 * tacone already quitted.
<tacone> and already messing with python :-)
<Syntux> I'm in love with Django although it doesn't seems that I'll be fluent with it any time soon.
<ScottK> StevenK: Nevermind on that sponsorship request.  Someone else grabbed it.
<tacone> I am in lov..(cough cough) with python-gtk cough.
 * directhex offers goodie bags containing gtk#
<directhex> you even get to use python with it, courtesy doko. can't say fairer than that, guv'nor
<pi-meson> How does ubuntu decide which libs go into hardy-backports?
<persia> pi-meson: As few as possible.
<persia> The idea is that backports ought be only edge applications, compiled against the versions of the libraries that were present in the release.
<persia> There are a few exceptions, where some library only exists to support one or two packages, but these are definitely exceptions.
<directhex> but it's not impossible on a per-case personal basis, if you have a pressing need, using a launchpad account and a PPA
<pi-meson> okay, so let's say that ibex has 1.35 of some lib that I find myself needing, but I'd still like to mostly target LTS as my main platform for deployment. Is the best solution to get the src debs from ibex, recompile them on a hardy box, and distribute them via my own repo?
<huats> does anybody know why dh_installexamples take some of my file and make them .gz while not to the other part ? (same extension .tcl , same dir, same rights)
<directhex> pi-meson, a PPA will largely take care of that for you
<pi-meson> what if I already have my own repo deploying my stuff? Does the PPA buy me much? I've not seen them before (although wow, what a great idea)
<directhex> what would you use to compile your packages usually?
<pi-meson> just my local x86_64  8.04 desktop  VM
<pi-meson> (i actually have a friend handling a lot of that)
<directhex> often you'll find doing that causes bad packages
<pi-meson> oh? bad in what ways ? (and why?)
<directhex> for example, let's say package foo needs library bar, but that isn't reflected correctly in foo's source package. you HAPPEN to have bar installed already, so it compiled and works locally - however, it screws up for other people
<directhex> if compiling packages, you should ensure correctness by building in a "sterile" environment, e.g. using a tool like pbuilder. and a ppa would basically mean the pbuilder is hosted by someone else, rather than using up all YOUR disk and cpu
<persia> pi-meson: If you want to target hardy LTS, you should try to work with the older versions of the packages.  If you already have your own repo, a PPA does little for you.
<pi-meson> oh, right, we have to be careful and also need to test things. That's not such a big burden, as we're only targeting one release/arch. I can see how it would be in the future.
<directhex> i used to do about 30 packages on 2 arches by hand in VMs
<persia> directhex: a PPA is not a replacement for local building: one should still build it locally before uploading.
<directhex> and it was pretty nightmarish
<directhex> persia, one SHOULD, yes
<pi-meson> persia: in my case, boost (a suite of c++ libs) released both a bunch of fixes in 1.35 and a new interprocess lib that solves 60% of my current design headache. So I'd love to use it, and push the work on to my build guy :)
<persia> pi-meson: Completely understood, just be aware that an application depending on boost 1.35 will not work on default hardy, and installing the updated boost breaks lots of other stuff.
<directhex> persia, s/breaks/probably &/
<persia> directhex: In the case of boost, there is no probably involved.
<pi-meson> right, I've got that. I also for some reason thought the 1.35 packages as currently in ibex were parallel-installable
<directhex> oh. i forgot. yay for c++
<directhex> pi-meson, it looks like you may be right. the package name is versioned
<persia> pi-meson: That's only a temporary transition leftover.  The development headers only exist for 1.35, and everything is likely to be migrated for release.
<slytherin> geser: persia: do you have some time for sponsoring a java package (electric)?
<persia> slytherin: What class: update, new upstream, new package?
<slytherin> persia: new upstream. Orphaned in Debian. Moved from C to Java
<pi-meson> ugh, okay, so I'm potentially going to break peoples hardies doing this then. Crap.
<persia> slytherin: Ah.  I should probably say no then, as that's more review than to which I can safely commit right now.
<slytherin> no issues
<directhex> file a debian ITP!
<slytherin> directhex: I am not going to maintain it in debian
<nhandler> Earlier, we were discussing additional privileges for uuc's. I'm interested in hearing what other MOTUs think about making uuc's part of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team. I have looked through the bugcontrol mailing list, and it looks like they are hesitant to make uuc's part of bugcontrol. They feel that uuc's should just wait until they become MOTUs
<persia> I think it's a matter of expressed interest.
<persia> If someone wants to join bugcontrol, it typically takes 5-10 well triaged bugs.
<persia> Given that much of MOTU work is bugfixing, triaging 5 bugs on the way towards a patch isn't that high a barrier.
<persia> For bugcontrol, one doesn't even need to get the patch right.
<persia> Mind you, back in gutsy, I advocated that everyone interested in MOTU should first join bugsquad, but that was argued against, so I may be biased.
 * slytherin just smashed another FTBFS. 
<nhandler> "On a more general note, I feel like we need or want triagers in the Bug Control team and that this isn't necessarily people who are becoming MOTUs."
<nhandler> That is a quote from the bug control mailing list
 * norsetto wonders if one day he will be able to find upstream homepage in LP package's page
<persia> nhandler: Which thread?  I'm not finding that quote.
<nhandler> persia: http://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00001.html
<ScottK> nhandler: When I joined (before I was MOTU) I had to go through the steps to show that I could effectively triage bugs.
<ScottK> I think this is reasonable.
<nhandler> I don't have an issue with people having to prove that they know how to triage bugs. However, I do not think that it should be more difficult to become part of bugcontrol if you are trying to become a MOTU than if you are just interested in triaging bugs.
<ScottK> It's more difficult?
<nhandler> ScottK, It looks like they feel that someone working to become a MOTU should wait to become part of bugcontrol until they become a MOTU.
<persia> nhandler: I believe that the interpretation of that has changed.
<persia> Since February, there have been a number of people who joined bug control while also pursuing development goals.
<persia> nhandler: http://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00044.html is likely a better presentation of current thinking.
<persia> There's uncertainty about granting bugcontrol to people who don't triage user-supplied bugs, but not clear objection.
<nhandler> Ok, thanks for clearing that up. That message that you linked to is from the same person who sent the message I linked to earlier.
<persia> Yep.
<nhandler> I might try and apply for bugcontrol and see how things go.
<persia> Earlier this year there was some confusion about "Bug Triagers" vs. "Developers".  Since then, we've all remembered that we have the same goal: no more bugs :)
<slytherin> persia: This should be easy work. bug 251590. If you are going to work on it I will not subscribe u-u-s.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251590 in omegat "Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251590
<emgent> ember: ping
<persia> slytherin: Always subscribe u-u-s.  That's the best way to get me to sponsor it when I have time :)
<slytherin> ok
<norsetto> hmmmm, how does it work, can we upload packages from a non-official debian repo?
<norsetto> Frankly, I don't know what this guy is doing, we have funguloids and ogre-contrib both bd on ogre 1.4.9 but in debian main/ubuntu universe we only have 1.4.6; in debian they have binNMU for funguloids/ogre-contrib for i386 and a 1.4.9 package is in mentors
<slytherin> Can someone give back jajuk?
<ScottK> Well they need to move fast in Debian, freeze for Lenny is this weekend.
<directhex> don't remind me
<geser> slytherin: it's in depwait on substance
<smagoun> I have a package foo that Build-Depends: libsqlite3-dev. I found that the foo binary depends on libsqlite3.so rather than libsqlite3.so.0. This is bad because libsqlite3.so is only available in the -dev package, which I don't want to depend on. It looks like the .so dependency might be because foo's makefile uses -avoid-version. How is this commonly handled in Debian/Ubuntu? Is there a 'don't use -avoid-version' rule?
<directhex> trying to strip 20%+ of a package's dependencies by the weekend
<slytherin> geser: substance is built. It was built on 2 days ago.
<directhex> smagoun, don't use -avoid-version. it is dumb beyond belief.
<slytherin> geser: ahh, it must be in NEW queue
<smagoun> directhex: ok, I thought someone might say that. :)
<geser> slytherin: yes, once it passes NEW jajuk will get given-back automatically
<slytherin> right, I didn't check new queue first
<slytherin> geser: 'electric' waiting for you to sponsor. :-D
<norsetto> ScottK: I doubt they mean to do anything, 1.4.8 was in mentors since May and never uploaded to main
<persia> I believe we had a problem with ogre-config: related to the way that the nvidia stuff works, it needs manual building (for internet access), which breaks fungaloids.
<mario_limonciell> huh?
<norsetto> persia: yes, that breaks in a pbuilder but I though it was handled ok in our buildd
<mario_limonciell> why does the nvidia stuff need web access to build
<persia> norsetto: Not last I looked at it.
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: its the cg toolkit
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, it can't be patched around it?
<persia> mario_limonciell: Distribution license for the CGI toolkit.
<persia> s/I//
<norsetto> persia: anyhow, that just one problem, but its only for ogre-contrib, not for ogre
<mario_limonciell> persia, it prohibits patching?
<persia> norsetto: But it breaks fungaloids.
<norsetto> persia: yes, but not ogre :-)
<persia> mario_limonciell: I think it requires personal download from nvidia (we have a -installer package).
<norsetto> persia: now, if the question is wth do we need ogre for thats also an interesting question
<mario_limonciell> persia, ah i hate stuff like that
<mario_limonciell> persia, has there been a request to them to perhaps change the license to allow a more sane redistribution?
<persia> norsetto: fungaloids.
<persia> mario_limonciell: Not to which I've been privy
<directhex> i doubt i should abuse my workplace contacts at nvidia
<mario_limonciell> directhex, likewise, but i don't think it's the same contacts anyhow
<directhex> there are a couple of nvidia people in ##nvidia who might know the right people
<persia> Someone with time might ask them (prod)
<DRebellion> Could somebody review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor People have said it is all OK, but I haven't been able to get any MOTUs to take a look and advocate it.
<norsetto> persia: anyhow, do we have any policy for uploads from non-official debian repo (mentors, debian-media, etc.)?
<directhex> use dots for version numbers, iirc
<persia> norsetto: Only indirectly.  Any developer can upload just about anything they want as long as they don't break things (or have a plan to fix them).
<norsetto> persia: right
<persia> We've done syncs from all sorts of random repos on the net in the past, although these days we're more conservative.
<persia> I'd say that the appropriate action depends on the source.
<persia> For debian-media, I'd look to siretart or LucidFox for guidance, as they likely know better.
<persia> For mentors, I'd likely push as the just lower Ubuntu version (e.g. -3ubuntu1 for -4 on mentors) expecting a sync.
<norsetto> persia: I've checked the package, its seems all nice and clean, build ok, I'm tempted to just upload it, at least that one less to go and could be usefull as a stand alone 3d engine anyhow
<norsetto> persia: hmmm, doing that I wouldn't like, I don't want anyone to accuse me of having "stolen" his package
<ScottK> For debian-media pay close attention to licensing.  There is stuff in there that doesn't even fit in multiverse.
<norsetto> ScottK: ok
<directhex> persia, i disagree - if it's not based on -3 then it shouldn't be numbered -3anything
<directhex> persia, this sounds like a job for ~
<persia> directhex: I'm presuming that -4 on mentors is based on -3.  I don't like to use ~ unless required, as it makes doing an update later more complicated.
<Syntux> There is a MOTU meeting in minutes, right?
<jmehdi> I've uploaded a new package for Webstrict (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but I don't see it... should I wait?
<siretart> persia: who wants to work on multimedia?
<persia> norsetto: To avoid perception of theft, leave their work in the changelog, and sync as soon as possible.
<fretchen> Hello, I playing around on some mozilla programs at the moment. So here is my problem. I want to focus on development of the applications, but I also want to use the patches of ubuntu. So I can download the bzr branches and apply every patch. But isn't it possible to apply the hole configuration that you created in the debian folder on development branches ?
<norsetto> persia: yes, but if this is like 1.4.8, that never gets to main, we won't be able to do that
<persia> siretart: norsetto was asking about importing packages from there.
<norsetto> siretart: I was asking about importing packages from non-official debian repo
<fretchen> So I can develop on the sunbird or whatever and i can use the debian patches and build configuration. I can use this work and if there is a problem I can fix this maybe. Did I explain it well and if yes are there tools for this?
<persia> norsetto: Right, so you have final signoff on the changes in the changelog for Ubuntu.  You might check with the uploader first: maybe they'd be willing to prepare the ubuntu-friendly changelog.
<siretart> norsetto: mmh, yes, we do that from time to time, but espescially for ffmpeg, that move is now causing me an incredible pain in the ass now :/
<persia> fretchen: You might ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<fretchen> okay
<norsetto> siretart: yes :-)
<slytherin> persia: do you mind if I log a catch all bug for migrating packages from libservlet2.3-java to libservlet2.4-java?
<Awsoonn> hi all, when I apt-get source i get an error about public key not found
<Awsoonn> how do i import the key?
<slytherin> Awsoonn: you can safely ignore the error
<Awsoonn> Do you ever check the signatures?
<jpds> Awsoonn: On package upload.
<Awsoonn> alrighty :)
<norsetto_> persia: the cg toolkit seems to be building fine on the buildd: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/nvidia-cg-toolkit/+builds
<norsetto_> persia: ah yes, is ogre-contrib that fails
<ScottK> Personally, when I grab something from mentors, I prefer to use whatever the natural next Ubuntu revision would be and put credit in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/rails/2.1.0-1ubuntu1 is my most recent example.
<smagoun> directhex: I disabled -avoid-version and rebuilt, but I get the same results (linked against libsqlite3.so rather than libsqlite3.so.0). I noticed in the build log 'dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libsqlite3.so'. Is there an obvious fix for that?
<norsetto> ScottK: I sent an email to the guy packaging it in Debian
<directhex> smagoun, doesn't ring any bells, but i'm more used to .net linking
<slytherin> does anyone have any idea why am I getting this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/30078/
<smagoun> persia: if you're still awake, any ideas about the dpkg-shlibdeps error ^^^^ ?
<Awsoonn> well, in effort to learn a bit today, I want to fix Bug #243948 for intrepid. I'm a bit confused at the prossess though I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243948 in apt "Documentation for apt-get "purge" is sort of hard to understand" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243948
<norsetto> Awsoonn: personally, I think that bug is not valid
<Awsoonn> norsetto: why do you say that?
<norsetto> Awsoonn: because man apt-get explains it pretty well
<norsetto> Awsoonn: on second thought, no, it doesn't explain it pretty well
<Awsoonn> well, that may be true for you, but I as well did not understand the meaning of pruge without asking #ubuntu
<norsetto> and this is also nice: remove is identical to install except that packages are removed instead of installed
<Awsoonn> besides, I REALLY want to learn the proccess, and this is a simple -bug- to fix
<Awsoonn> yea, I smiled at that one too
<norsetto> Awsoonn: well, why don't you ask your question then?
<Awsoonn> ok, I made changes to the source to take care of it, but I'm fairly lost on what is needed of me now. I think the end result I need isa a debdiff, no?
<norsetto> Awsoonn: yes
<norsetto> Awsoonn: apt-get is in main, so you need to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors if you want them to sponsor it
<Awsoonn> if I can squeeze a debdiff out of the sucker
<Awsoonn> :)
<norsetto> Awsoonn: whats the problem with the debdiff ?
<Awsoonn> I just don't know how to make one, or am looking in the wrong places
<nhandler> Awsoonn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<norsetto> Awsoonn: this one is not clear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff ?
<norsetto> mine is better, I have a hard cover colored binder
<Awsoonn> I was looking at another page, I'll run this down~ Thanks :)
<norsetto> norsetto-huats: 3-3 et toc
<huats> LOL
<huats> I think that it was just 1 point a day :)
<huats> but if you start cheating...
<huats> ;)
<norsetto> huats: sorry, it was totally legal and within the rules
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: btw, don't try to take the easy way out, we will install those examples ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> ok...
<huats> but right now I don't see how...
<huats> I said right now :)
<norsetto> devfil: you took care of wxwidget or am I wrong?
<devfil> norsetto: you're right
<norsetto> devfil: I just stumbled upon bug 251507. Care to give it a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251507 in wxwidgets2.6 "Package libwxgtk2.6-0 is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251507
<norsetto> devfil: he is talking about ps3, I think that would be the powerpc arch
<ScottK> ps3 is PPC.
<Laney> Anyone got a URL to a good list of bugs that need fixing? Just triaged in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> Laney: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Laney> ScottK: Ubuntu for now, I don't run Kubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  I've got a need, but it needs Kubuntu, so nevermind.
<Laney> ScottK: Ah right. I was after an LP query that I could bookmark
<norsetto> Laney: did you see harvest?
<Laney> norsetto: Yeah
<Awsoonn> In my chroot, how do I fix these errors? http://pastebin.com/d3926b93
<devfil> norsetto: the bug is bizarre
<norsetto> Awsoonn: I think this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot should help you
<Awsoonn> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' didn't fix it like that wiki told me to do :(
<devfil> norsetto: in debian field of libwxgtk2.6-0 there is only ${shlibs:Depends}
<norsetto> devfil: yes, thats the control file for the source package I guess?
<devfil> norsetto: yea
<norsetto> devfil: ok, you know what ${shlibs:Depends} is ?
<devfil> norsetto: it takes the deps needed from build-depends, the deps needed to start
<Awsoonn> win, I got it, thanks~ :)
<norsetto> devfil: hm, not quite, after build debhelper checks what shared libraries your executables need and substitute them for that variable
<Awsoonn> can a debdiff be applied to later versions of a package? such as a debdiff from hardy package be applied to a package in Intrepid?
<norsetto> devfil: so, if you want to know what they are, you can either check apt-cache (but that will only work for your arch), or download the deb for the ppc arch and use dpkg to see it
<devfil> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> devfil: you can also use p.u.c.
<norsetto> devfil: even though I don't know if it has ppc packages in it
<norsetto> Awsoonn: no, it can't, a debdiff contains changelog information and can only be applied to a particular version
<devfil> norsetto: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/powerpc/libwxbase2.6-0/2.6.3.2.2-2ubuntu4 there isn't libgtk2.0-0
<Awsoonn> ok, when would I want to make a patch and put it in debian/patches? and does this mean any change I make I have to resubmit everytime an upstream version comes down?
<nhandler> You use patches in debian/patches when you need to make a change outside the debian directory Awsoonn
<Laney> Awsoonn: Once your patch is in the Ubuntu version, whoever does the update to the next upstream version should evaluate whether it is still required and ensure that it applies cleanly if so.
<norsetto> devfil: why are you checking libwxbase?
<devfil> norsetto: I'm an idiot -.-'
<devfil> norsetto: I really don't know what is the problem
<norsetto> devfil: it looks to me as if the guy is trying to install a gutsy package
<devfil> norsetto: then?
<norsetto> devfil: we could ask him what is the version of the package he is trying to install
<devfil> norsetto: I think https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/powerpc/libwxgtk2.6-0/2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu12
<norsetto> devfil: yes, thats a gutsy package
<devfil> but the problem of libgtk2.0-0 is bizarre
<devfil> >= so 2.12.9 should be ok
<norsetto> devfil: thats apt for you, perhpas that package conflicts with others, to be really sure what the problem is you should either ask somebody with a ppc to test it, or have a full log
<porthose> norsetto:  interesting read, I will leave those alone and move on to something else then, I have a few others to go work on thx :)
<norsetto> porthose: :-)
<norsetto> devfil: I would say something like: its difficult for me to judge since I don't have a ppc to test, but looks like as if apt-get is trying to install the version from gutsy. Do you have correct repositories in your sources.list file? Are your mirrors up to date?
<devfil> norsetto: I will ask if the reply will be incomplete or insufficient
<norsetto> devfil: do you know where the apt logs are?
<devfil> norsetto: yes
<devfil> uhm I need to learn how to use a keyboard XD
<kdubois> i'm trying to package what can be described as a module for a program thats auto-included in ubuntu. I however, have a developer's git version installed on my computer. does pbuilder make sure that it links against the ubuntu versions, not my funky developer's version?
<Laney> yes
<nhandler> I'm patching a package that has a version of 2.1~rc7-5build1 (in Intrepid). What does the 'build1' part mean? If I am patching this package, what version should my new version be '2.1~rc7-5build2'?
<kdubois> neat. i may be back later with more questions :D thanks Laney
<Laney> nhandler: I believe "build" is only used for no-change rebuilds so you should use ubuntu1 next.
<Laney> (someone please confirm)
<nhandler> So I would use 2.1~rc7-5build1ubuntu1? or 2.1~rc7-5ubuntu1?
<Laney> just -5ubuntu1
<Laney> laney@chicken:~$ dpkg --compare-versions foo-5build1 lt foo-5ubuntu1; echo $?
<Laney> Seems right to me
<Laney> 0
<nhandler> Ok, thanks Laney
<Jazzva> Hi. I would like if someone could review sphinxbase and pocketsphinx packages in revu. pocketsphinx build-depends on libsphinxbase-dev, which is provided by sphinxbase. I took a quick look and I think most of it should be ok. Though, I know little about python packaging, and they provide few python packages.
<Jazzva> sphinxbase is at <http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=sphinxbase> and pocketsphinx is at <http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=pocketsphinx>. pocketsphinx is new dependency for gnome-voice-control 0.3, which I maintain.
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<Jazzva> Another notice: I haven't packaged pocketsphinx, and sphinxbase, just searching for reviewers/advocates...
<Awsoonn> if I put a patch in debian/patches is it automagicly applied at build time?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-25
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, no... you have to call it, no matter what patch system you use (I think it applies for every).
<Awsoonn> how / when should it be called?
<Jazzva> which patch system you use?
<Awsoonn> I'm trying to make a change to apt
<Awsoonn> so, I don't know
<Jazzva> take a look at debian/rules. Do they include dpatch.make or quilt.make (I think that's the name of the file) at the beginning?
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, ^
<nhandler> There is also a 'what-patch' script that you can run to figure out the patch system that is being used
<Jazzva> nhandler, that's useful :)
<Awsoonn> greg sees neither
<Awsoonn> grep**
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, try with nhandler's advice...
<Awsoonn> nhandler: what package is what-patch part of?
<nhandler> Awsoonn: ubuntu-dev-tools
<Awsoonn> $ what-patch rules
<Awsoonn> unknown patch system
<nhandler> Just type 'what-patch'
<Awsoonn> I didi
<Awsoonn> but it says "unknown patch system"
<nhandler> That is strange.
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, not sure about this... I noticed that it's maintained in bzr too. It might be that patches are applied directly to the source.
<Awsoonn> I thought so at first too, but it kinda makes sence
<Awsoonn> the patches dir is empty and it is at version ubuntu3
<Jazzva> maybe you can check with mvo. Seems like he does a lot of maintenance in apt.
<Jazzva> of cource, when he gets around...
<Awsoonn> :)
<crimsun_> keep in mind that because apt is a native source package, it wouldn't really make sense to have a patch system in place.
<persia> slytherin: I think we don't want transition bugs anymore, but I don't think we have a good plan for an alternative yet.
<persia> norsetto: the problem is not building nvidia-cg-toolkit, it's installing it :)
<Awsoonn> jazzva: I will to then but now wy curiosity is showing... I know nothing abou bzr really, how does using bzr keep patchs away?
<persia> smagoun: I don't sleep much, but you've caught me :)  I presume you've already checked your shlibs and symbols files?
<Jazzva> persia, I think norsetto left a while ago...
<persia> Jazzva: quite possibly :)
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, you keep at least two branches. One is with clean upstream source. The other branch is then created from that upstream, and changes are applied directly to it.
<Jazzva> Then you publish a package from that other branch...
<Jazzva> That would be basic way...
<Jazzva> If there are other contributors to the package, they branch from that other branch with changes (which name usually ends in "ubuntu"), apply their changes, push it to their branch, and then ask for merge with ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> I hope I wasn't too much confusing :)
<Jazzva> Awsoonn, take a look at <https://code.edge.launchpad.net/app-install-data-ubuntu> for example. Imagine app-install-data-ubuntu is not a native package. If it wasn't, we would have "upstream" branch there too. Maintainer would apply needed changes to "ubuntu" branch. My contributions are in ubuntu.mozilla-extensions branch, which is branched from ubuntu, and then merged back to it... It's simple, actually :)
<Awsoonn> I think I get in *slow nod* or at least I'm starting to :)
<Jazzva> That's great :)
<Jazzva> bzr is cool once you get used to it :)
<Jazzva> anyway, I'm off now. Good luck with that patch :).
<tacone> anyone knows which python package provides gksu module ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<cody-somerville> Heya
<bddebian> Hi cody-somerville
<ScottK-laptop> Heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ScottK-laptop
<cody-somerville> wow
<cody-somerville> Lots of polotiks today
<bddebian> polotiks? Where?
<LucidFox> NCommander> Congratulations on codeblocks's acceptance!
<NCommander> Thank you :-)
<NCommander> LucidFox, you made it possible ;-)
<NCommander> It feels to finally get that into the archive
<NCommander> (any reason you gave up trying to package it?)
<cody-somerville> pfft.
<NCommander> something wrong cody-somerville?
 * cody-somerville clearly invested no time in helping get CodeBlocks into the archive :P
<emgent> heya
<persia> cody-somerville: Well, you didn't upload a candidate to REVU, did you?
<LucidFox> NCommander> He has a point :)
 * NCommander kisses cody's feet and worships him :-P
 * cody-somerville struts.
<cody-somerville> Thank you, thank you.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Good work :)
<NCommander> Modest, aren't we :-P
<NCommander> Thank you ;-)
<NCommander> I also tackled a great evil
<NCommander> CDBS multibuilds
<NCommander> Ewwww
<cody-somerville> Ewww
<NCommander> And this one came with extra evil
<cody-somerville> Ewwww
<NCommander> Python modules built with configure scripts!
<NCommander> I scared him off
 * NCommander laughs evilly
<Awsoonn> when pbuilder is done, where does the output go?
<NCommander> Awsoonn, /var/cache/pbuilder/results
<Hobbsee> where you've set it to go.
<NCommander> Or something like that
<Hobbsee> usually, ^
<Hobbsee> -s
 * NCommander hacks on REVU to remove the requirement of asking an admin to keysync
<Awsoonn> :D thank
<Awsoonn> s
<emgent> emgent@amnistia:~$ sudo chroot /home/emgent/.chroots/intrepid/ /bin/bash
<emgent> [sudo] password for emgent:
<emgent> root@amnistia:/# apt-get
<emgent> bash: apt-get: command not found
<emgent> root@amnistia:/#
<emgent> nice! :-)
<StevenK> emgent: What about dpkg?
<emgent> dpkg is in.
<emgent> StevenK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30187/
<Awsoonn> Bug #224460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224460 in apt "apt-cache shows misleading dependency information" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224460
<Awsoonn> should apt-cache show conflicts under dependantcies? or is this a new feature being requested?
<jmarsden> Is there a "recommended" way to set things up so that when I do apt-get source I get sources from Intrepid, but when I apt-get install I get Hardy binary debs?  Are there any dangers involved in doing this?
<Flannel> jmarsden: only add intrepid deb-src
<jmarsden> That's what I was thinking about... it's safe to do that?  Cool :-)
<Flannel> There aren't inherent dangers of adding the repos, but what you do with it
<Flannel> jmarsden: If you're looking to backport stuff, see !prevu
<jmarsden> No, I just tend to do apt-get source ready to do a bug fix, and end up creating a debdiff against an "old" source version!
<snadge> i dont suppose anyone here happens to know how to get ubuntu to output to xen's graphics console when running as a domU?
<white> kees: around? Did you get my mail?
<StevenK> white: It's 11pm where kees is.
<NCommander> hey StevenK
 * StevenK waves
<NCommander> StevenK, mind taking a look at a blueprint and weighing in on it?
<StevenK> NCommander: Maybe later.
<NCommander> StevenK, busy I take it?
<StevenK> Distracted by $WORK and would rather not context switch
 * RAOF likes the _distracted_ by work aspect.
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> RAOF, how about you?
<RAOF> I could be persuaded to stop hitting myself with autofoo and do something else.
 * Hobbsee hits RAOF with a brick
<NCommander> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/revu2 - my plans for the next revision of REVU ;-)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Thank you.  Just what I was after :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * NCommander thanks Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
 * NCommander is working out how to determine which key generated a signature on an upload 
<NCommander> I have the GPG fingerprint, and I have the LP username for every fingerprint, I just need to figure out how to determine the former from the signatures
<NCommander> (I also have the public keys)
<Hobbsee> er, what?
<NCommander> If I have a signed changes
<NCommander> What's the easiest way to see what key, assuming I have the public key, signed the changes?
<Hobbsee> so, you've got the gpg ID, and the LP username, yet you don't know how to get the ID of whoever signed the changes?
<Hobbsee> gpg --verify <changes file>
<NCommander> Hobbsee, yeah
<NCommander> I just need to abuse that somehow to assiocate each upload with the LP login now
<RAOF> NCommander: Looks like a substantial revu improvement.  You probably want to add a "run lintian against built packages" thing there, too.
<NCommander> RAOF, I was already going to do it
<NCommander> Once I can work out how to abuse gpg --verify in the way Ineed it to, we're in business
<snadge> is anyone in here knowledgeable about framebuffer issues?
<NCommander> snadge, try ubuntu-devel
<snadge> or specifically whether ubuntu's xen kernel.. is able to output to the frame buffer as well as the xen virtual console
 * NCommander can't figure out how to get GPG to spit up the fingerprint of the key used to sign the signature
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~/canonical/icedtea-gcjwebplugin% gpg --fingerprint $(gpg --verify icedtea-gcjwebplugin_1.0-1ubuntu2_source.changes 2>&1 | head -n 1 | cut -d\  -f14) 2>&1 | grep Key
<StevenK>       Key fingerprint = DB10 7BC2 1687 426E 7AC8  BB23 09F0 7408 C87F FC2F
<StevenK> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> StevenK, you are in awesome in ways I can't describe :-)
<StevenK> NCommander: I'd suggest you don't plug that directly into REVU, but parse out the data you need :-)
<NCommander> StevenK, Well, yeah, I just need to get the individual fingerprints; the list of fingerprints can simply be generated into a static file everytime the keyrings are updated
<NCommander> StevenK, doesn't appear to work for me, but you gave me an idea
<StevenK> NCommander: How doesn't it work?
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/tmp$ gpg --fingerprint $(gpg --verify codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes 2>&1 | head -n 1 | cut -d\  -f14) 2>&1 | grep Key
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/tmp$
<StevenK> NCommander: Run the bit in the $() first
<StevenK> NCommander: It should print out the key id
<NCommander> ID: Command not found
<StevenK> What did you run that time? :-)
<NCommander> Well, now I get this
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/tmp$ gpg --verify codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes 2>&1 | head -n 1 | cut -d\  -f14
<NCommander> ID
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/tmp$ gpg --verify codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<NCommander> gpg: Signature made Thu 24 Jul 2008 05:40:54 AM EDT using DSA key ID 9DA2DA9B
<NCommander> So I know that is a valid signature
<StevenK> Ah.
<StevenK> Change that 14 to 15
<StevenK> Your gpg --verify output is different to mine
<NCommander> That did the trick
<NCommander> Ew though
<NCommander> Having that be variable going to make scripting it a PITA
<StevenK> Actually, it doesn't.
<NCommander> and I doubt I could regex it
<StevenK> In Python, split it on whitespace and grab the last field
<NCommander> and then run fingerprint
<NCommander> BRILLIANT!
<StevenK> Right
<NCommander> You are awesome StevenK ;-)
 * NCommander looks up how to use subprocess to get the stdio
<StevenK>     pipe = os.popen('%s 2>/dev/null' % command)
<StevenK>     output = pipe.read()
<StevenK>     exitstat = pipe.close()
<StevenK> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> I always used subprocess, but that works
<soren> Or foo = subprocess.Popen(blahblah, stdin=subprocess.PIPE)
<soren> input = foo.stdin.read()
<soren> subprocess ftw!
<NCommander> Don't I want stdout?
<Awsoonn> what does -sa do wrt debuild -S -sa
<\sh> moins
<NCommander> Awsoonn, includes the original source ball under all conditions
<Awsoonn> Thank you
<soren> NCommander: Sorry, yes, of course.
<NCommander> soren, obviously its not liking subprocess.PIPE
<soren> NCommander: How is that obvious?
<NCommander> soren, no, it didn't like it cause I did something stupid, but its still outputting on the console, and not in my pipe
<NCommander> Unless ...
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> THat's lame
<NCommander> GPG prints on stderr
<soren> Right.
<soren> It sends your data to stdout and "the other stuff" to stderr.
 * NCommander rolls his eyes
<soren> I didn't notice this was for gpg.
<NCommander> Wish that was documented better
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Well, now I got the output in a variable
<NCommander> I just need an easy way to get the key ID
<NCommander> soren, well, thats pretty :-P
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30218/
<\sh> argl..bug spam
<NCommander> bug spam?
<soren> NCommander: [line.split(' ')[-1] for line in input.split('\n') if 'using RSA key' in line][0]
<\sh> many edgy tasks are set to won't fix and this generates a lot of mail at least in my inbox
<NCommander> soren, I use DSA keys, so that isn't the best way to grab it
<NCommander> (I get verified DSA key ID)
<soren> NCommander: [line.split(' ')[-1] for line in input.split('\n') if 'gpg: Signature made' in line][0]
<soren> Yup, that works too :)
 * soren <3 python
<NCommander> soren, I think my method is a little cleare
<NCommander> *cleaner
<NCommander> Its just a single split :-P
<soren> Sure. It just only works if gpg keeps outputting the lines in that particular order and if it doesn't add extra words to the line :)
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> Ok, you win
 * NCommander works out how to glue the fingerprint back together
<NCommander> I have it in two variables like this
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/tmp$ ./test.py
<NCommander> 869F DEB4 91C4 5F60 C767
<NCommander> E62E A5B9 5304 9DA2 DA9B
<soren> ''.join(vara.split(' ') + varb.split(' '))
<NCommander> Those aren't lists, those are actual strings
<soren> Er... Yes.
<soren> That's why I split them.
<NCommander> ok, just making sure ;-)
<soren> >>> a = '869F DEB4 91C4 5F60 C767'
<soren> >>> b = 'E62E A5B9 5304 9DA2 DA9B'
<soren> >>> ''.join(a.split(' ') + b.split(' '))
<soren> '869FDEB491C45F60C767E62EA5B953049DA2DA9B'
<NCommander> Nice :-)
 * NCommander is still somewhat of a python newbie
<NCommander> How do I get the total number of elements in a list, its not ntuples(), which I use for DB queries
<jmarsden> See http://docs.python.org/tut/node5.html#SECTION005140000000000000000  (use the len function)
<geser> NCommander: why don't you use gpg --with-fingerprint --verify and grabs the "Primary key fingerprint" from the output?
<NCommander> geser, cause I didn't know that existed ;-)
<jmarsden> NCommander: Did you look at http://py-gnupg.sourceforge.net/ -- might be overkill, might help... a GPG interface module...
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30221/ - can someone figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<NCommander> (its likely something very stupid)
<soren> NCommander: Heh :)
<soren> Last line:
 * NCommander is stumped on the join
<NCommander> I keep get method not found
<NCommander> soren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30224/ - here's the low fat version
<soren> -	fingerprint.join(fingerprint_part1.split(" ") + fingerprint_part2.split(" "))
<soren> +	fingerprint = fingerprint.join(fingerprint_part1.split(" ") + fingerprint_part2.split(" "))
<NCommander> wooohoo
<NCommander> It works
<NCommander> Expect I got a newline at the end
<soren> Right.
<NCommander> There
<NCommander> Now I got it working
<soren> You split on "Key fingerprint", so each of the parts might contain a linefeed. Linefeeds are not special in that context.
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30225/ - ;-)
<NCommander> I got it
<NCommander> Thank you soren
<soren> np :)
<NCommander> I'm amazed at how awesome python is
<geser> NCommander: a little bit shorter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30226/
<NCommander> geser, awesome
<Iulian> Good morning.
<incorrect> hello, I am looking to do a few backports for hardy,  i've already backported subversion 1.5
<incorrect> would it be worth contributing back the builds?
<huats> morning everyone
<geser> Hi huats
<huats> morning geser
<slytherin> incorrect: File a bug, describe the changes you did, probably add a debdiff.
<huats> hey murrayc_
<huats> sorry to bother
<slytherin> hi geser
<huats> I send you an email to have your opinion on the gnome-lirc-properties update :)
<huats> can we talk about that a bit ?
<geser> Hi slytherin
<slytherin> geser: are you free? need sponsorship for two packages. One is fix for FTBFS and other is upstream version update.
<geser> slytherin: not really, are both in the u-u-s queue? I'll try to look at the queue later today
<slytherin> geser: yes both of them are
<murrayc_> huats: I was investigating. I will reply now.
<huats> murrayc_: oh ok :)
<huats> murrayc_: thanks :)
<huats> murrayc_: take your time ... there is no rush...
<huats> but it is true that your feedback will be much appreciated
<Sikon> slytherin> fop has hit the archive!
<Sikon> Thanks for your help in making this possible, I've credited you in my post that should soon appear on planet.ubuntu.com
<Sikon> (that is, slytherin for fop)
<\sh> emgent: just backported moin 1.7 to hardy...and installed it...following the migration plan it's quite easy to upgrade
<directhex> is it being planned for official hardy-backports, or are you juest testing?
<slytherin> Sikon: :-D
<\sh> directhex: just testing
<\sh> directhex: I'll upload to my ppa and then others can test too :)
<slytherin> Sikon: Of course the fix was ridiculously simple. We were just looking at wrong places.
<directhex> \sh, if it requires manual intervention, IMHO it should not get into hardy-backports. a stable dist shouldn't get sudden breakage from running an update
<\sh> directhex: that's what I'm thinking....the upgrade path breaks totally...
<\sh> directhex: but for people who like to have 1.7 instead of old school 1.5 I think we should make it available through a ppa
<directhex> \sh, i agree fully, which is why i run my ppa for mono packages ;)
<directhex> \sh, not that my packages every fail to be great & justwork, of course...
<slytherin> nhandler_AFK: ping
<slytherin> Can anyone comment on bug 223466. I guess archive admin need to be subscribed instead of u-u-s.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223466 in xmms-openspc "Remove xmms-openspc from repository" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223466
<nhandler> Hi slytherin
<slytherin> nhandler: added a comment on groovy bug you filed. Let me know if you have any comments/suggestions.
 * slytherin will be back
<nhandler> slytherin: I understand what you are suggesting, but that would involve significant changes to the source code. I don't think those changes should be made in Ubuntu. Instead, they should probably be made upstream.
<huats> murrayc_: I just look at your bug
<huats> (I mean at your answer)
<huats> would you agree if I update the package to the 0.27 release
<huats> waiting the lirc update ?
<huats> because it might gives a chance to get the 0.27 in hardy... while I am not confident to get the 0.84 lirc in hardy for some time...
<murrayc_> huats: Sounds good. Thanks.
<huats> murrayc_: ok
<huats> I'll do that
<huats> thanks for requesting the 0.84 btw
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> someone can review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<DRebellion> Hey guys, could someone review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<DRebellion> It's built in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~drebellion/+archive
<tbutter> does the revu mailinglist work?
<NCommander> tbutter, which mailing list?
<tbutter> NCommander: http://lists.ubuntuwire.com/listinfo/motu-reviewers
<tbutter> it has no new messages since 12.7., but it seems there are new comments and uploads on revu
<NCommander> it appears to work just fine
<NCommander> (and in my local REVU installation, sending email works)
<tbutter> this seems to be the latest post in the archive: http://lists.ubuntuwire.com/pipermail/motu-reviewers/2008-July/000979.html
<tbutter> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=origami  <- that package has comments from today and an upload yesterday
<tbutter> i did not receive any mail since 12.7. either
<NCommander> tbutter, strange, I'll kick to admins to look into it
<NCommander> tbutter, if you could, please file a bug on LP
<NCommander> yet
 * NCommander hacks away on REVU
 * ScottK seriously considers stopping work on Ubuntu development for a month and devoting the time to reporting Launchpad bugs.
 * NCommander would use that month to create a free LP
<NCommander> StevenK, what bugs to you encounter? LP is still loads better then SourceFrak
<NCommander> tbutter, care to look at this spec https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/revu2 and make suggestions?
<ScottK> NCommander: Check your tab completion.
<NCommander> what tab completion?
<ScottK> NCommander: The problem is its getting worse, not better.
<ScottK> ScottK/StevenK
<NCommander> Oh, whoops >.<;
 * NCommander drinks caffiene
<NCommander> Sorry, I've been dealing with openid braindeadness
<NCommander> And parsing RDF documents
<NCommander> My mind is more fried then usual
<tbutter> NCommander: https://bugs.launchpad.net/revu/+bug/251816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251816 in revu "no mails to motu-reviewers" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> ScottK, you work for canonical, you can steal their red stapler and hold it hostage until they fix LP :-P
<ScottK> NCommander: No, I'm not a Canonical employee.
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> I'm more gone then I realized
<NCommander> brb, super-sized caffiene
<ScottK> NCommander: My fix would be revert to the U/I they had a year and a half ago.
<NCommander> ScottK, you mean before the green one?
<ScottK> Needless to say, the developers of the current U/I aren't real excited about that kind of feedback.
<NCommander> I"m reminded the first time sourceforge changed its scheme
<ScottK> However, when I point out specific aspects of the way the curren U/I sucks, they accept that.
<ScottK> I keep getting told I'll get used to it and it keeps not happening.
<NCommander> Great
<NCommander> firefox committed suidice
<ScottK> So I'm thinking if I dedicate a month or two to nothing but pointing out specific crappage, it might get somewhere.
<NCommander> The last stable update seems to have broken it
<NCommander> Yup, firefox is broken
<NCommander> ScottK, I think I like the current UI over the green one
<DRebellion> NCommander, firefox isn't broken -.-
<NCommander> DRebellion, its working now, but I had to restart X on the other machine before it started working
<NCommander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249 - that's not good
<DRebellion> It's actually ubuntuforums.org/* that is b0rken
<DRebellion> maybe not
<NCommander> I think they are on the recieving end of a slashdotting
<DRebellion> firefox is screwing me around, maybe it is broken
<laga> no, i get a database error on the mythbuntu sub forum..
<broonie> NCommander: the whole thing with borked Linux info is pretty standard for BIOSs.
 * ScottK is kidding.
<broonie> NCommander: The kernel doesn't actually pay a blind bit of notice to it.
<DRebellion> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/07/25/1150218.shtml
 * ScottK just quit motu-sru because the job is to hard with Launchpad.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, strike!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and where's your resignation mail?
<ScottK> Sent it to the ML.
<NCommander> ScottK, O_o; how is it fighting you in this respect outside of the bug tracker which doesn't seem to have changed much between releases
<Hobbsee> ah yes, here it is.
 * Hobbsee actually *quits* said team.
<ScottK> NCommander: I find it really confusing to manage stuff and I really can't deal with it.
<NCommander> ScottK, which list did it go to?
<ScottK> MOTU ML.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Laney> Isn't there a MOTU-LP liaison to represent the MOTU voice?
<NCommander> I don't think I'm subscribed to that one >.<;
<Hobbsee> and i think you wnated "I give in"
<Hobbsee> Laney: yeah, but it hasn't been overly successful to date.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, can you CC that message to sonicmctails@gmail.com? (its not in the archives yet AFAIK)
<laga> it is
<laga> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-July/004273.html
<NCommander> Weird, it didn't pop up for me
 * laga finds mailman archives unusable
<laga> NCommander: you probably needed to scroll down.
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> I just use google with mailman most of the time
 * NCommander is currently working out a UI update for REVU
<Laney> Hobbsee: Oh, perhaps the position needs to be given some structure then
<Laney> Anyway, must dash
<NCommander> cya Laney
 * Laney waves
<Hobbsee> Laney: i'm not sure that was the problem
 * NCommander personally won't care if they changed the skin weekly if they gave you an option to set a skin and stay with it
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it's not so much the skin - that could be ignored.  it's that the menu options keep moving around, and information gets obscured or removed, for the good of projects, but with no care about distributions.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, that's more what I meant
<NCommander> I used LP for my personal projects so I'm not badly effected, but I just found out you can change your nickname cause it was hidden, even though I had an LP account for over a year
<Hobbsee> you can?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, Yeah, actually found out about it coding OpenID
<NCommander> It was referenced in a bug reort
<NCommander> *report
<Hobbsee> heh
<NCommander> Go to your home page, then Edit Details
<NCommander> Second entry
<broonie> It took me donkeys years to discover that I'd had an autogenerated account created which was why I couldn't nab broonie :(
 * NCommander also just found out that Hobbsee is a women
<Hobbsee> heh
<NCommander> I find LP works great for some things
<NCommander> LIke merging, and blueprints work great
<laga> i find blueprints horrible
<NCommander> And the bug tracker wreaks something fierce
<laga> mostly it looks like it's fire and forget. stuff is then written out in the wiki
<NCommander> laga, I don't bother with specifications, I just abuse the whiteboard
<NCommander> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/revu2 - having a nice dependency tree with branch assiocations just does it for me :-)
<laga> okay, that does look nice :)
<NCommander> laga, yeah
<NCommander> I've never saw a good planning tool that could do it beside Bugzilla, and Bugzilla's UI wants me to burn my eyes out
<Hobbsee> NCommander: indeed, it's certainly got some nice stuff.
<NCommander> Bugzilla great for developers, but sucks for average users
<NCommander> Hobbsee, maybe you can enlighten me, I thought doing an SRU was a bug report, a wiki page, and a lot of talking on the lists; I don't get how Launchpad slowing this down
<NCommander> Unless Soyuez is controlled via LP
<Hobbsee> NCommander: subscribing multiple people, waiting for pages to load.
<Hobbsee> soyuz is controlled via LP, but doesn't usually break
<Hobbsee> well, not in that area, anyway
<NCommander> Hobbsee, strange, I find the wiki usually very slow, but LP to zip along in comparsion
<Hobbsee> lucky you :)
<NCommander> I do use edge.launchpad.net though
<Hobbsee> both are pretty slow here, but launchpad is the slowest website that i ever load here
<NCommander> Not the regular LP
<NCommander> There are times when edge crawls, and I have to kick it down to normal LP though
<Hobbsee> i don't see much difference
<NCommander> Who knows
 * DktrKranz looks at http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/lib3ds-dev/filelist, is it legal?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, still, you deal with LP a lot more then most people. Your a buildd and archive admin
<DktrKranz> shared library provided in -dev packages, weird...
<NCommander> Hobbsee, although I'm told dak, despite naming commands after its authors ex-girlfriends, might still be worse then Souyz
<Hobbsee> NCommander: this is true.  the queues are often very slow, as very few people actually use them, so no one's really optimised them much
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i've not looked into dak much
<NCommander> DktrKranz, if you want to see a magicial packaging, go look at dak
<Hobbsee> and re buildd admin, buildd.py is very useful.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, heh. I run five buildds for Debian
<NCommander> I know the "fun" they can be
<NCommander> Especially when all five chroots decided to die at once >.<;
<broonie> NCommander: The dak names are just famous people, not exes (and they died a few years ago anyway).
<NCommander> Oh, well
<NCommander> I removed from my brain most of the braindamage that was caused by dak
 * NCommander still has "found" memories of getting Britney just to do something beside segfaulting
<NCommander> *fond
<DktrKranz> NCommander: dak is somehow special ;)
<NCommander> dak is somehow painful
<NCommander> I told one of the archive admins that Debian is powered by tooth picks, duct tape, and a hell of a lot of luck
<NCommander> I was told that was understating it ._.;
<broonie> britney is something else, it's not part of dak at all.
<NCommander> broonie, I consider it part of dak just because they go hand in hand if you want to run your own Debian
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i don't have chroot access - i don't work for canonical.
 * NCommander looks at his dak folder
<broonie> Well, only if you want the automated testing propagation stuff (and then it's got hooks into the BTS too).
<NCommander> Hobbsee, consider yourself fortunate :-)
<Hobbsee> so i don't get *quite* that much fun
<NCommander> Hobbsee, then again, I'm building an autobuilder network for REVU
<NCommander> That's just asking for pain
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<NCommander> Once you have an apt-get source archive, you really just need wanna-build and quinn-diff
<DktrKranz> NCommander: autobuilder network using dak? isn't it too much complex for such a task?
<NCommander> DktrKranz, no, I'm not going to use dak for REVU :-P
<NCommander> DktrKranz, we needed a testing archive for m68k
<DktrKranz> aaaah ;)
<NCommander> So I meddled with britney, and somehow ended up running dak to generate some of the data files
<DktrKranz> NCommander: please, *please*, don't use wanna-build :)
<NCommander> I just want to kill sbuild
<NCommander> That program is the vein of my existance
<NCommander> If I could get buildd to use pbuilder, life would be MUCH nicer
<NCommander> and I don't need to worry about chroots getting managed so easily
<NCommander> DktrKranz, I take it you have experience with the Debian autobuilder network?
<DktrKranz> NCommander: well... if you need a simple automated build server, you can try debomatic (/me mode reclame on)
<NCommander> DktrKranz, we need multiarch support. At least amd64/i386/lpia, and a way to signal to autobuilders to abort a build in progress
<DktrKranz> multiarch == crossbuild (or similar)   ?
<NCommander> multiple architectures
<NCommander> I'd like an autobuilder for each Ubuntu arch
<DktrKranz> so, one builder per arch
<NCommander> I got spare hardware for i386, powerpc, and lpia
<NCommander> DktrKranz, yeah
<NCommander> I might be able to get an AMD64 box beside my laptop, which means I just need some poor sap, er, some brave user to run sparc and hppa
<DktrKranz> good luck!
<NCommander> Well, once we have apt-get source archives
<NCommander> THe rest is extremely straightforward
 * NCommander has done it all for m68k; and even built the entire etch distro on an autobuilder
<NCommander> I would just like a good way to make buildd use pbuilder vs. sbuild
<DktrKranz> NCommander: it's you who manage m68k on Debian?
<NCommander> One of those guys
<NCommander> I'm the one that got GCC 4.3 to stop freaking out on gnu99 packages
<NCommander> (it was an ugly hack which I am NOT proud of, but it does work)
<DktrKranz> will it get official for lenny?
<NCommander> DktrKranz, doubt it
<NCommander> We're vetoed as a release arch without a more modern glibc
<DktrKranz> ah...
<NCommander> Freescale is working to port the necessary kernel and compiler support we need (we need NPTL support)
<NCommander> We're looking at lenny+1
<directhex> isn't a modern libc a reasonable request?
<NCommander> We have 22 autobuilders which is enough to allow us to build sid :-)
<DktrKranz> 22? for m68k? whoa!
<broonie> NCommander: IIRC there's also pushback on the number of autobuilders...
<soren> That allows you to keep up?
<NCommander> Brings new meaning to the words cluster computing
<NCommander> broonie, we have an exception to that
<directhex> NCommander, it does?
<NCommander> directhex, we're still sligtly below 90%, but we're keeping up
<NCommander> eight autobuilders are out at the moment
<NCommander> My four, and Michael's four
<directhex> NCommander, add a high performance interconnect and we'll talk about clustering >8\/
<NCommander> I'm advocate for Ubuntu m68k
<NCommander> ^_^
<directhex> i'm peeved about ubuntu ps3
<NCommander> directhex, ?
<directhex> NCommander, no hardy.
<NCommander> directhex, if you want Ubuntu PS3 Hardy, we can compile it; we have the techology
<directhex> NCommander, won't run though
<NCommander> (I'm quite serious, I have the spare PPC hardware to rebuild the archive in three weeks)
<directhex> lots of critical issues. mostly kernel related
<NCommander> directhex, backport the kernel, and make an unoffical release; Ubuntu PPC isn't an offical arch anyway
<NCommander> ;-)
<NCommander> directhex, if your seriously interested in creating a Hardy/Intrepid Ubuntu PS3 release, I'll help
<NCommander> (I don't have a PS3, but I can be talked into buying)
<directhex> NCommander, i'm... confused by the general state of ps3 linux. it's a big opening for a first-class distro - and the unified hardware testing somewhat easier than it could be
<NCommander> directhex, are you a PS3 Ubuntu developer?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<NCommander> directhex, or know people who ar?
<NCommander> morning bddebian
<bddebian> Hello NCommander
<NCommander> bddebian, you just missed the m68k autobuilder network ;-)
<NCommander> directhex, you have a PS3 I take it?
<directhex> NCommander, no, i'm a highly critical tech reporter
<bddebian> NCommander: Aw, shucks :)
<NCommander> directhex, sorry, I meant worked on PS3 dev
 * NCommander is running slow this morning
<NCommander> directhex, yeah, thats a nasty set of bugs
<directhex> NCommander, i have professional curiosity around the cell as an arch (and ps3 as a cheap entry point to it), and a linux fanboy interest in seeing the ps3 turned into a first-class personal computer through the power of a decent distro (with the usual 'no games on linux' argument killed by the fact that, well, it's a ps3)
<NCommander> directhex, nice ;-)
 * nxvl is starting to think that NCommander is an AI bot
<nxvl> NCommander: did you sleep sometime?
<directhex> NCommander, i have no great interest in working on ps3 ubuntu as a project, due to lack of time
<NCommander> nxvl, what's sleep()?
 * NCommander reinflates the air matress
<nxvl> ok confirmed
<nxvl> he's a bot
 * NCommander slaps nxvl 
<norsetto> nxvl: neah, crack is just cheap in NY
<nxvl> norsetto: you don't want to ask how cheap is here
<norsetto> lol
<NCommander> norsetto, I live in Rocheser, not NYC
<norsetto> nxvl: I guess you don't beat Colombia though
 * NCommander needs some breakfast
<NCommander> Hobbsee, out of curosity, what it buildd.py?
<jpds> NCommander: people.ubuntu.com/~pitt/scripts/buildd.py
<jpds> pitti*
<broonie> directhex: PS3 Linux doesn't get access to the nice gaming bits.
<NCommander> I think this is one of the few times Debian wins
<NCommander> Buildds are managed by email
<directhex> broonie, so reboot it, and TADA!
<NCommander> broonie, high definition nethack FTW
<broonie> NCommander: It's what I feel it's always been missind.
<broonie> NCommander: Someone did actually do an OpenGL nethack.
<directhex> broonie, reboot to "gameos" for games, run linux otherwise. a hell of a lot more pretty for £300 than you'd get with a windows intel machine
 * NCommander still hasn't ascended ;.;
<NCommander> directhex, er, its a PS3, what good games are there?
<directhex> or as a mythfrontend?
 * NCommander dives for cover
<directhex> NCommander, bah, stop pointing out the flaw in the plan :'(
<bddebian> There are about 5,000 variations of nethack aren't there?
 * broonie has been considering the Myth front end but the PS3 is *really* noisy.
<directhex> broonie, not compared to the xbox it isn't
<directhex> tends to get noisy under load though, that much is true. currently i think the mac mini is the ultimate mythfrontend
<broonie> directhex: "Better than living next to a runway!"
<nxvl> norsetto: i won't bet
<directhex> broonie, i live close to a train line, and there's major building work going on in my estate ;)
<nxvl> norsetto: same jungle, almost same narcos
<nxvl> gone to work
<huats> norsetto hey
<huats> how are you ?
<huats> norsetto !!!
<huats> :)
 * NCommander wishs though he was an LP buildd admin :-P
<norsetto> hi huats
<Hobbsee> NCommander: good luck...
<Hobbsee> NCommander: try getting a job at canonical.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, how'd you get the job?
<Hobbsee> mmm....lots of fighting and prodding and poking
<NCommander> Hobbsee, well, I just like pain, that's how I got roped into running buildds
<NCommander> Hobbsee, Who'd you torture into submission?
 * Hobbsee tries to remember
<Hobbsee> tollef, mark, colin, and a few other people, iirc.
<Hobbsee> mark was the main one
<NCommander> why'd you want the job?
<Hobbsee> it was interesting?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, good reason ;-)
<Hobbsee> and i was doing various RM stuff at the time anyway
<NCommander> Same reason I fixed GCC 4.3 for m68k
<NCommander> RM?
<NCommander> Release Management?
<Hobbsee> so it made sense to have multiple positions of power
<Hobbsee> yes
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ah, more fun. I dunno how Souyz is, but working with dak tells me that job is a pain
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<NCommander> Hobbsee, if there is ever an opening, and if I ever become a core dev, tell me :-P
 * NCommander is smacked around
<NCommander> Hobbsee, Launchpad fascinates me, just because it seems to do things better then the original tools, but then I hear from you that it isn't the case
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i don't see the internals of the code.  i'm just at it's mercy, more or less.
<Hobbsee> i've not really used the original tools, so can't compare.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, no, I know that, but still, being able to do so much is awesome
<Hobbsee> i can really only compare the way it does work, to the way i wish it worked.
<broonie> Half the aggro with LP seems to be moving target thing.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, well, to put it in perspective. buildds are controlled via email. dak just uses a weird command syntax
<NCommander> But its constant
<NCommander> (maybe in daks case TOO constant)
<broonie> And very few people ever actually interact with dak directly.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
* sistpoty|work changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | MOTU Meeting at 20.00 UTC
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
* sistpoty|work changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | MOTU Meeting today at 20.00 UTC
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<NCommander> hey sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi NCommander
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, when you get a moment, my openid changes are looking for merging :-P (I linked uploads to GPG keys vs email, and write the account merger)
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, and got rid of the need for revu-uploaders and key syncing
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: how did you get rid of revu-uploaders? (as in, do we have the possibilty then to blacklist s.o.?)
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, keys are imported on the fly on login
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, and they're only imported if new keys are needed for importation
 * NCommander had a little too much fun with rdflib last night
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: so you check with revu-uploaders on the fly?
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, no, it queries the individual account
<NCommander> SO its extremely fast, even if its importing keys
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: does it then check if the account is in revu-uploaders?
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, no, but it won't be hard to implement that
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: that would be cool (as I'd like to keep the possibility to easily blacklist s.o., just in case)
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: I hope it's not too big of a wish, since I guess indirect group memberships might make it more difficult (not too sure what data you get from lp there)
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, well, we get the LP username, we could just ban them locally in REVU
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: and sorry, can look at the merge only after I got home
<NCommander> (add a new permission group: BANNED!)
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: I guess that would work as well :)
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, personally, just getting rid of the need to sync keys was worth the effort and braindeadness of rdflib
<sistpoty|work> heh
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, we also have an account merger, and a blueprint for revu2
<NCommander> And my favorite: a "REVU is ugly" bug :-P
<sistpoty|work> *g*
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, be afraid: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/revu2
<DRebellion> Hey guys, could someone review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<DRebellion> It's built in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~drebellion/+archive
<joaopinto> The correct version for a new package not available on Debian is upstream_version-0ubuntu1 ?
<warp10> Hi all!
<joaopinto> knock knock :P
<bddebian> joaopinto: Yes
<directhex> joaopinto, spot on
<tuxmaniac> warp10: hello
<warp10> heya tuxmaniac!
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: hello LTNS again :-)
<joaopinto> so it is safe to ignore dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field ?
<bddebian> Heh, heya tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> joaopinto: its safe but you would want to include a XSBC-O-M fiel in your control file
<tuxmaniac> it will contain the packager/maintainer name and email
<joaopinto> ok, I assume that should be me :P
<joaopinto> is anyeone familiar with the Free Art License ?
<joaopinto> I am working on a package for which the art is distributed under the FAL, where could I check if the license is acceptable for an universe package ?
<joaopinto> fails to compile with the newer g++
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html might give some clue
<joaopinto> grr, it's GPL incompatible, but the software is distributed under GPL and the art with this FAL
<joaopinto> what should I do ? Contact the author ?
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: or ask on #ubuntu-devel for clarification (the gnu list gives only a rough overview, and is not always what archive admins make from it)
<joaopinto> ok, anyway I need to be sure it builds first :|
<joaopinto> any g++ expert to show me what is wrong with "static Sound *fromFile (const std::string &fileName);" ? the newer g++ produces the error pasted above
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: I can find any pasted errors :P
<joaopinto> oh, I didn't paste the error, error: expected unqualified-id before '&' token
<joaopinto> hum, maybe I need some header file for std::string
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: that would be <string>
<joaopinto> let's try before dpatch it
<NCommander> Is there anyone here who can run a few tests for me?
<NCommander> (I need someone to see if they can log into my local revu installation)
<joaopinto> sistpoty|work, it fixed it, thanks
<sistpoty|work> np
<DRebellion> NCommander, sure.
<RainCT> If an application has a license in Japanese and includes an English translation, is it enough to copy the English one into debian/copyright?)
<NCommander> DRebellion, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-openid
<NCommander> First tell me if that loads
<NCommander> (if it hasn't by now, that is not a good sign)
<DRebellion> =/
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> So its an apache issue I think
<DRebellion> "Connecting to nemesisnetworks.com..."
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> At least its not my code
<joaopinto> lintian complained about old config.sub, config.guess, it is ok to replace those on the orig.tar.gz or should I create a dpatch for those files refresh ?
<NCommander> DRebellion, try it now
<NCommander> I just restarted apache
<DRebellion> NCommander, nope.
<DRebellion> nmap says: 80/tcp filtered http
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> That's beautiful
<RainCT> btw, are there some other docs on how to package a library other than the Debian Library Packaging guide (other=shorter ;))
<RainCT> ?
<NCommander> other machines on my network can't access it
<NCommander> So its an apache issue
<DRebellion> NCommander, perhaps firewall settings? Port 80 should be open, not filtered.
<NCommander> DRebellion, I can't even telnet to it from the router
<NCommander> Or other machines
<NCommander> THe firewall says its right
<NCommander> DRebellion, try http://69.207.147.100
<DRebellion> It works!
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> THe domain moved
<NCommander> Or my IP
 * NCommander updates his DNS records
<NCommander> That explains the timeouts
<DRebellion> nemesisnetworks.com points:
<DRebellion> nemesisnetworks.com.	1483	IN	A	66.67.48.151
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> THat's it
<NCommander> Static IPs my ass
<DRebellion> hehe, you using dyndns?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> Google Apps
<NCommander> Needed mail hosting
<DRebellion> ah right
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: you should never mangle the .orig.tar.gz (unless it contains non-free bits)
<sistpoty|work> joaopinto: however .diff.gz is a quite good patch system imo ;)
<joaopinto> well, I always worked with diff.gz, but today I got into the dpatch mood, since it is easy to integrate with cdbs
<NCommander> DRebellion, ok, I updated the record
<NCommander> Want to try it?
<NCommander> (http://nemesisnetworks.com)
<DRebellion> not working i'm afraid
<NCommander> Not suprising
<NCommander> Someone new care to try it? (who doesn't have my domain name cached)
<NCommander> DRebellion, ok, well, now its fixed so once the DNS resolved
<NCommander> *resolves
<DRebellion> NCommander, my router is still giving me the old one -.-
<NCommander> Its fine
<NCommander> Now that I tracked down the issue
<NCommander> I thank you for your contribution to REVU Development ;-)
<DRebellion> ;)
 * NCommander canned line
<NCommander> DRebellion, if you actually would like to work on REVU development, I personally want to make it a little less ugly
 * RainCT feels ignored :P
 * NCommander doesn't hear anything from RainCT 
<DRebellion> RainCT, now you know how me and my package feels ;)
<RainCT> heh
<NCommander> Hrm, must have been my imagination
<NCommander> RainCT, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-openid
<NCommander> Now not requiring revu-uploaders
<NCommander> (or key syncing)
<RainCT> NCommander: works :)
<NCommander> woo
<NCommander> Its so sexy ;-)
<NCommander> RainCT, your keys just got synced to revu-openid ;-)
<NCommander> It did it during login
<RainCT> NCommander: "assiocated" has a typo, twice, in the merge page
<NCommander> fixed
<NCommander> I thank you for your contribution to REVU Development ;-)
<RainCT> lol
<NCommander>   10 |    4 | 284E9B2808EDE02D45A41DCC1D3D2D200EADC245
<NCommander> There's your GPG key in the database
<DRebellion> Come on, there must be someone who can spare a little bit of time to review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<NCommander> RainCT, how do I query the keyring to see all keys
<NCommander> gpg --keyring ./trustdb.gpg, right?
<DRebellion> You don't even have to test build it! https://launchpad.net/~drebellion/+archive
 * RainCT has no idea about keys :)
<NCommander> hrm
<NCommander> I can't figure out if your key actually got imported
<RainCT> NCommander: perhaps you will find how to do it in some of the scritps
<NCommander> your a great help :-P
<RainCT> I know :P
 * RainCT is looking for a multi-binary package with a lib and using cdbs
<bddebian> Sounds evil
<RainCT> bddebian: yep, but it's to get a great feature :)
<RainCT> although I'm not sure if it's great enough to be worth packaging two evil applications and writting some scripts..
<DRebellion> NCommander, what sort of REVU dev work did you have in mind?
<NCommander> I'd like to redo the HTML and make the interface more modern
<DRebellion> hmm, I've never coded html
<DRebellion> NCommander, looks like my router has finally updated the dns, time to check out the so-called ugly interface
<NCommander> DRebellion, its the same as the regular REVU ;-)
<DRebellion> ah right
<NCommander> I would like to make more similar to the lists you see on Launchpad
<DRebellion> s'not that bad
<NCommander> SMaller fonts
<NCommander> Less brown
<DRebellion> ok, now I think about it, the fonts could be a bit smaller
<NCommander> Well, THAT's pretty
<NCommander> GPG's output is in Apache's error log
<NCommander> (because GPG prints on stderr)
<RainCT> Archive admins won't get angry if I don't list the authors in debian/copyright (the policy says listing the authors is a "should"), or? (I don't feel comfortable listing them as there is no authors list and I can only guess grepping names out from the source files)
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> someone can review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<DktrKranz> k0p: XB-Python-Version: current is already in binary stanza, you can omit from source stanza, you already have XS-Python-Version there
<DRebellion> Could someone review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks :)
<LucidFox> Why is ACCEPTED so large currently?
<DRebellion> It's built in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~drebellion/+archive
<DktrKranz> LucidFox: I noticed Soyuz won't move packages from pending to published, that could be the cause
<LucidFox> DktrKranz> Seems so
<DktrKranz> LucidFox: maybe asking to archive admins or cprov might help
<k0p> DktrKranz, so omit xs-python-version?
<k0p> delete this line?
<DktrKranz> k0p: XB-Python-Version, the one below XS-Python-Version
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<k0p> DktrKranz, done. deleted XB-Python-Version
<k0p> DktrKranz, what do you think about rest?
<DktrKranz> k0p: I just gave a very quick look, not a full review, no major errors so far, but I need to check licensing carefully (even if I think it's good)
<huats> norsetto: regarding the example pb
<k0p> DktrKranz, sure.
<huats> would it be acceptable that I install the file using dh_install and not dh_installexamples ?
<norsetto> huats: good try, but nope :-)
<huats> :)
<DktrKranz> k0p: I won't be at home this eve (maybe only very late), if you ping me tomorrow, I can have a full review :)
<huats> norsetto: 2 things happen
<huats> the first each file of more than 4.5 K is gz by dh_installexamples
<k0p> DktrKranz, really? :D thanks
<k0p> DktrKranz, belive me, I'll ping :)
<DktrKranz> ;)
<norsetto> huats: thats normal and its policy
<huats> which means that in order to use the example (it is 1 single example that fall into say 20 files) you need to gunzip all of them
<huats> so the solution might be to use dh_installexamples
<huats> to move most of them
<huats> and then to compress the one too small to be compressed...
<huats> (since gz file do not provoques a warning by lintian)
<norsetto> huats: note that you should not run the examples from /usr/share thats just an holding space, so its fine if they are compressed and only uncompressed when needed
<huats> ok
<huats> won't it be better to create a tar of the whole example dir
<huats> and then to give that tar to dh_installexamples ?
<huats> that would ease the use of the example
<norsetto> huats: hmmm but why would lintian be complaining?
<huats> it is complaing :)
<norsetto> huats: can you show me your rules and the lintian output ?
<DktrKranz> k0p: just a quick question: why python, python (>= 2.5) | python-pysqlite2   ?
<RainCT> DktrKranz: because sqlite is in the standard python libs since version 2.5
<huats> norsetto: sure
<DktrKranz> RainCT: ah, thanks ;(
<k0p> DktrKranz, hmm
<DktrKranz> erm.... I mean ";)"
<k0p> yeap
<k0p> RainCT hi :)
 * RainCT greets k0p :)
<huats> norsetto: http://pastebin.org/57038
<huats> and
<huats> http://pastebin.org/57040
<k0p> DktrKranz, I upload little fix that you said me about XB-Python-Versions
<DktrKranz> ok
<norsetto> huats: what has this to do with the zipping !?
<huats> all the files we you have a lintian warning
<huats> are unzipped files
<huats> all the others (which are zipped)
<huats> do not provide a warning
<norsetto> huats: but the warning is about them having the executable bit set and not being executable
<norsetto> huats: instead of having demos in examples, why not directly all the content of it?
<huats> norsetto: I haven't understood your sentence (the content of it)
<norsetto> huats: you are installing the whole demos dir in /usr/share/doc/libtktreectrl/examples/
<norsetto> huats: it would be better to have /usr/share/doc/libtktreectrl/examples/pics etc.
<RainCT> If an application comes with some additional binaries and scripts which would be useful to have in /usr/bin, but some of the names are very generic, what do you recommend me to do with them? Prefix them with the name of the package (and if so, all of them or only those with a generic name)?
<huats> norsetto: what would it change ?
<huats> (well I see the thing to remove the demo dir)
<norsetto> huats: that having exaples/demos only its silly
<huats> but what would it change for my pb :)
<huats> I mean
<huats> I'll try rght now...
<norsetto> huats: its nothing to do with your "problem", is an additional comment
<huats> norsetto: oh ok :)
<huats> thanks for the comment :)
<norsetto> huats: my pleasure :-)
<huats> (btw I lead 4-3 with today)
<huats> :P
<RainCT> huats: you can fix the problem from the warning with a simple chmod -x, btw
<huats> RainCT I was about to do so...
<huats> thanks
<norsetto> huats: nope, its 3-4, and thats because you are sleeping ...
<huats> the thing is that I feel a bit unease to have some file named *.tcl and some other *.tcl.gz in the same dir while they were all *.tcl
<norsetto> huats: get used to it then ...
<huats> :)
<huats> I am :)
<huats> it is just that I was looking for "another" solution
<huats> :)
<huats> (that I haven't found)
<norsetto> huats: whats the difference with when you install files in /usr/share/package/doc ?
<huats> norsetto: what do you mean ?
<RainCT> huats: what's about an examples.gz?
<RainCT> *.tar.gz
<norsetto> huats: I mean, this is exactly the same behaviour for dh_installdocs, why is that not giving you problems?
<huats> i know
<huats> it sounds silly...
<huats> but it is OK now
<huats> :)
<huats> norsetto: I really need to go now...
<huats> but I'll send you an emailthis WE telling you I have done the new upload :)
<norsetto> huats: ok :-)
<norsetto> huats: have a nice WE!
<huats> thanks for your help luke and cesare
<huats> thanks !
<huats> I will (going to géraldine's parents...)
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: luke?
<norsetto> huats: skywalker?
<norsetto> huats: ok, don't eat too much foie gras then :-)
<huats> why did I think that it was TheMuso who told me for the chmod...
<huats> and it was RainCT :)
<huats> I won't
<huats> remember I am on diet  :)
<huats> bye
<norsetto> huats: ah, I forgot it ;-)
<huats> I haven't
<huats> a:(
<huats> :(
<joaopinto> can someone check if my GPG key is synchronized in REVU ?
<RainCT> joaopinto: it is
<joaopinto> ok tks
<joaopinto> revu sends a result email right ?
<RainCT> no
<joaopinto> ouch
<RainCT> (mentors.debian.org does, but REVU not)
<Iulian> It's .net
<directhex> someone rang?
<directhex> oh, wait. /me returns to the monocave
<joaopinto> should a coverfinder app go into sound&video or graphics ?
<slytherin> joaopinto: cover finder for what?
<joaopinto> cd cover finder
<joaopinto> CD
<joaopinto> for audio CDs
<slytherin> joaopinto: I guess that should be sound and video
<joaopinto> ok
<joaopinto> can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=coverfinder ?
<RainCT> does someone know why it may be that I get this?    /usr/bin/install: no s’ha pogut crear el fitxer ordinari «/usr/bin/dfa_determinize»: Permission denied
<RainCT> (building a cdbs package with autotools.mk)
<slytherin> RainCT: Can you please translate it?
<RainCT> slytherin: couldn't create file
<tuxmaniac> whats the standard version used? 3.8 ?
<RainCT> tuxmaniac: yep, 3.8.0
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: 3.8.0
<joaopinto> RainCT, the install is attempting to install into the system bin dir instead of the debian/target ?
<slytherin> RainCT: what joaopinto said
<RainCT> that what I think, but I don't see why it should be do that :S
<joaopinto> probably the Makefile does not honor DESTDIR
<RainCT> that it calls ./configure with --prefix=usr/ is normal (first I thought that's the problem but I've just seen lots of build logs looking like that), or?
<slytherin> RainCT: paste your rules file somewhere
<joaopinto> RainCT, that is for the configure, and it is fine, your problem is with the install rule
<joaopinto> if you are using the defaults, it should call make install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/package
<RainCT> it hasn't got anything special.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/30337/plain (I've tried adding "DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET  := install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/" but that didn't help)
<directhex> joaopinto, what's the source of the data?
<slytherin> RainCT: Is it a new package, do you have files like debian/install. What does that file contain?
<emgent> heya
<joaopinto> directhex, sorry ? which source of which data ?
<RainCT> slytherin: no, I haven't any of those yet
<directhex> joaopinto, where does coverfinder get covers from?
<joaopinto> directhex, amazon
<joaopinto> "This is a tool to find cover images via the Amazon Web Services API and to"
<directhex> joaopinto, check the AWS terms & conditions. iirc there are issues with them
<joaopinto> ops, wasted work :\
<joaopinto> can someone nuke the package from revu :P ?
<slytherin> directhex: but gcstar also retrives artwork from amazon
<joaopinto> wait, i was reading the amazon page conditions of use
<joaopinto> I can't find any conditions of use for the API
<directhex> http://www.amazon.com/E-Commerce-Service-AWS-home-page/b/ref=sc_fe_c_0_15763381_1?ie=UTF8&node=12738641&no=15763381&me=A36L942TSJ2AJA
<tuxmaniac> can I use dpatch for a package that uses cdbs? I mean the rules file doesnt contain the build-stamp etc
<joaopinto> http://bibwild.wordpress.com/2008/03/19/think-you-can-use-amazon-api-for-library-service-book-covers/
<directhex> "You may use the data in the Amazon Associates Web Service as long as it's used primarily to drive traffic back to Amazon's web sites or sales of Amazon products and services. "
<RainCT> tuxmaniac: yes. there's a dpatch.mk
<joaopinto> tuxmaniac, yes you can, is quite easy, you just need to include the dpatch makefile
<RainCT> (/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/dpatch.mk)
<directhex> yes, i know, AWS is lovely, but the license sucks
<tuxmaniac> and then I do as usual creating the patches directory and 00list etc right?
<tuxmaniac> no other change required?
<RainCT> tuxmaniac: right
<tuxmaniac> in the rules I mean
<tuxmaniac> RainCT: thanks
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: why not use cdbs simple patchsys?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: I am used to dpatch. hence. But I will look into what you are telling
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: simple patch sys is even simpler
<RainCT> joaopinto: you were right, "make install" doesn't recognize DESTDIR, but "make install prefix=..." works
<RainCT> joaopinto: do you know how I can get cdbs to use prefix instead of DESTDIR or how to fix the makefile?
<joaopinto> so you just need to override the DEB_*INSTALL* var
<RainCT> ah ok
<joaopinto> or you fix the makefile and provide the patch upstream
<RainCT> DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET  := install prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/    -  like this?
<joaopinto> yes, that should work
<RainCT> thanks
<RainCT> (yep, worked now)
<DRebellion> Could someone review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor Thanks :)
<DRebellion> It's built in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~drebellion/+archive
<slytherin> DRebellion: There is no use asking for review everyday
<DRebellion> slytherin, how comes?
<slytherin> DRebellion: people get annoyed by this.
<DRebellion> slytherin, that's fair.
<DRebellion> slytherin, how do any of the packages get reviewed anyway?
<nhandler> DRebellion, They get reviewed when a MOTU finds time to review them
<slytherin> DRebellion: You mean on revu. The MOTU team members do it. Of course anyone is now allowed to review a package. But only MOTU members can advocate a package.
<DRebellion> hmm... okay, i'll lay off the spamming for a while
<tuxmaniac> how long does it take normally for a revu upload to reflect on the website? Has it got increased of late?
<joaopinto> mine took 5 minutes
<tuxmaniac> its up now. :-)
<tuxmaniac> if someone can review and pass on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gresistor it will be nice. A very small package it is
<nhandler> Could someone here help me add a patch system to a package? Or could someone at least point me to some documentation about adding a patch system?
<tuxmaniac> nhandler: dpatch? http://www.tuxmaniac.com/blog/2008/01/25/dpatch-just-superb-a-short-how-to/
<jpds> nhandler: If you are using CDBS, I suggest using simple-patchsys.mk
<slytherin> nhandler: are you working on groovy?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: did you assign the electric bug to Universe sponsors?
<tuxmaniac> or is it not required?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: I subscribed them. No need to assign. I talked with geser and persia yesterday but no one was free for a review.
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: and I have packaged gresistor for bug 251919. I update the bug report with the diff and subscribe them?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251919 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] gResistor - Resistor Colour code calculator" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251919
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: Is it a new package? If yes the add link to revu page of the package in the bug.
<nhandler> No slytherin, I'm working on a different patch. It doesn't matter what patch system I use
<tuxmaniac> yes doing it.
<slytherin> nhandler: Ok. Do you have any concerns about the comment I added on groovy bug?
<nhandler> slytherin: I don't think your suggested changes should be applied in Ubuntu. I think it would be better if they were applied upstream.
<slytherin> nhandler: are including libs in upstream tarball? Then I guess they should either be stripped in .orig.tar.gz or be cleaned in clean target. If they are getting copied in build process then patch the build.xml to not do it.
<nhandler> jpds: Do you by any chance have a guide on how to add a cdbs patch system to a package?
<nhandler> slytherin: I'll have to take a closer look at the package. Chances are I won't get to it until after the weekend. If you want to prepare a patch before then, feel free.
<jpds> nhandler: Add: "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk" to debian/rules.
<nhandler> Is that it?
<jpds> nhandler: And place the patches in debian/patches/
<slytherin> nhandler: will see
<jpds> nhandler: Yes. Simple huh? :-)
<nhandler> Wow, it really is easy jpds :)
<joaopinto> does patchsys provides some helper script like dpatch-edit ?
<slytherin> nhandler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<slytherin> joaopinto: it is part of cdbs, try command cdbs-edit-patch
<slytherin> of course with a patch name
<nhandler> slytherin, I've seen that. But it doesn't show you how to add a patch system. It only shows you how to add patches
<slytherin> nhandler: you are right, time to edit the page
<slytherin> nhandler: we both overlooked. For simple-patchsys the page has instructions.
<nhandler> You are correct slytherin. ;)
<norsetto_> treat cdbs-edit-patch with veneration
<SWAT> is it possible to get the REVU keyring synced? I just uploaded my (new) gpg-key and want to upload 3 packages for review
<jpds> SWAT: Sec.
<jpds> SWAT: revu-key scripts running. I shall tell you when it's done.
<nhandler> What are the "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk" and "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/makefile.mk" lines for in debian/rules?
<jpds> nhandler: They add commands from CDBS to build the packages.
<nhandler> jpds: Do I need to include them in the rules file?
<slytherin> nhandler: you get a set of predefined commands and variables in those files.
<SWAT> jpds: thanks
<cody-somerville> Meeting in 18-20 minutes :)
<slytherin> nhandler: debhelper.mk you will need always. Not sure about makefile.mk
<norsetto> nhandler: those are makefiles that will be included in your rules, check them out, its quite informative to see whats in there
<jpds> SWAT: All done. Upload at will.
<joaopinto> can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amoebax  (game) ? Thanks
<joaopinto> and one question about revu, once the package is accepted, does the comments get archived but available for future reference ?
<SWAT> jpds: merci!
<jpds> SWAT: De rien!
<nhandler> I'm getting this error when I try to use cdbs-edit-patch to create a patch with the new patch system: "debian/rules:43: *** target file `clean' has both : and :: entries.  Stop."
<jpds> nhandler: I think you have to change the "clean:" rule in rules so it has two "::".
<slytherin> nhandler: or the reverse of what jpds said
<nhandler> That did it jpds. Hopefully, I will be able to get the patch added now ;)
<jpds> Good.
<norsetto> devfil_: can you use a more customary name for the patch in bug 251925 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251925 in opencascade "FTBFS in Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251925
<devfil_> norsetto: ubuntu_toolchain_FTBFS is ok?
<norsetto> devfil_: but the patch is just adding flags for the O_CREAT
<devfil_> norsetto: yes, but the FTBFS is caused by D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 flag enabled in intrepid
<norsetto> devfil_: btw, S_IWUSR is repeated twice and I'm not sure we need S_IRGRP|S_IROTH
<sistpoty> re
<devfil_> norsetto: I've take it from the same code
<devfil_> norsetto: ok, I'm going to fix it properly
<nhandler> Just out of curiosity, is anyone working on finishing this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/README.sourceHowTo
<persia> MOTU Meeting in 2 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<devfil_> norsetto: I've also done another patch to fix a FTBFS, can you take a look at it?
<norsetto> devfil_: not now, but don't worry, it will come under the radar ;-)
<devfil_> norsetto: ok :)
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | MOTU Meeting *NOW*
<slytherin> nhandler: FYI ... groovy is not actually bundling jars. It is just adding symlinks to them.
<nhandler> Thanks for the information slytherin
<RainCT> what's wrong with this (watch file)?  http://sourceforge.jp/projects/julius/files/ http://sourceforge.jp/projects/julius/downloads/(?:[0-9]+)/julius-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<slytherin> RainCT: have you tried running uscan?
<devfil_> norsetto: can you unsubscribe u-u-s from the bug? I need at least 2 hours to build it again
<norsetto> devfil_: I can't
<RainCT> slytherin: yep, uscan --verbose. it doesn't find anything
<joaopinto> do we get an email when someone posts a comment on REVU ?
<nhandler> I don't think so joaopinto
<slytherin> RainCT: A simpler patter would be this - http://sf.net/medit/mooedit-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<RainCT> joaopinto: right now not (it may be implemented in the near future, though)
<joaopinto> uff, it is kind of frustrating to work with REVU
<RainCT> slytherin: that doesn't seem to work with sourceforge.jp
<geser> slytherin: re your question about bug 223466: just like sync requests, requests for removal need to be ACKed by a motu too.
<joaopinto> can the review be performed on LP instead of REVU ? since we need a bug nr in the first place ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223466 in xmms-openspc "Remove xmms-openspc from repository" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223466
<RainCT> joaopinto: NCommander is doing some great work which should make it better (like switching to OpenID with Launchpad for login, obsoleting the revu-uploaders group, import from PPA, etc.)
<nhandler> joaopinto, You are meant to open a needs-packaging bug at the very beginning. But once the package gets uploaded to revu, all discussion is meant to occur there
<slytherin> geser: hmm, I have one removal request up my sleeve. :-)
<joaopinto> why not moving the entire process to LP instead ?
<slytherin> How do I calculate rdepends?
<geser> apt-cache rdepends
<joaopinto> what is the advantage of using REVU over LP ?
<geser> and for rbuilddepends you can use the reverse-build-depends script from ubuntu-dev-tools
<slytherin> geser: yes, that I am already using
<slytherin> joaopinto: I don't think the way our reviews work, LP can handle that.
<NCommander> slytherin, no, its a known problem that while PPAs are awesome, Soyuz isn't really suited for handling reviewing and such
<slytherin> NCommander: yes that is what I meant
<joaopinto> what is so specific with the review process ? the advocates count ?
 * NCommander sighs
<Laney> Packages go through multiple iterations of reviewing
<joaopinto> you mean multiple comments ? I don't see any specific iteration status on REVU
<NCommander> joaopinto, go look at a package, then see each version is listed in chronological order
<Laney> (with comments to a particular version)
<joaopinto> how does that differ from LP with comments with diffs attachments ?
<joaopinto> is it acceptable to send a review request to the MOTU ML or those should be kept on IRC ?
<slytherin> joaopinto: it should acceptable but I do not recommend it. We will suddenly get flooded with revu requests.
<RainCT> slytherin: (about the watch file.... the links doesn't start with "http://source.." (but directly "/projects/julius"), thats why it failed -.-)
<slytherin> :-)
<mocha> hello, any motu's here that can talk about Alsa?
<mocha> I wanted to know if Alsa 1.0.17 can get backported to Hardy
<joaopinto> well, it's my second time trying to upload a package into Ubuntu, I will try with the ML, I noticed you don't like to see repeated requests here (neither I like to repeat)
<mocha> anyone?
<mocha> the reason I bring this up is because Alsa 1.0.17 fixes a lot of bugs with Intel HDA such as mixer settings and low volume issues
<mocha> I will probably install it manually but don't really like to do that with critical system files, modules, etc
<laga> mocha: try #ubuntu-devel
<laga> mocha: motu isn't really responsible for kernel stuff
<mocha> I was just there, they told me to come here!
<jpds> laga: Err, I told him to come here ;-)
<laga> haha.
<mocha> heh
<jpds> laga: Due to backports being more motu stuff.
<laga> there is a linux-backports-modules packages.
<mocha> should I just file a bug report then?
<slytherin> geser: if you got time for an ack, bug 251973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251973 in libjaxp1.2-java "Please remove the package from repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251973
<laga> linux-backports-modules-hardy - like this package. but i never used them
<jpds> mocha: at bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports .
<mocha> okay, I think I'll do that then, thanks
<slytherin> jpds: backports is not motu stuff. there is separate team for backports
<mocha> slytherin: whom?
<jpds> slytherin: I know. But I think -motu would be a better place for it than -devel.
<slytherin> jpds: still no. alsa is core package. May be the bug fixes he is specifying will land in -updates. So -devel is right channel for discussion.
<slytherin> mocha: I don't know the members. Better discuss this first in -devel if it is possible to get these fixes in -updates
<mocha> well I could go back there then and see if anyone has any pointers
<nhandler> The include lines that I added to debian/rules for cdbs are preventing me from building the package. I get this error "cp: cannot stat `./usr/include/skstream-0.3/skstream/sasproto.h': No such file or directory         dh_install: command returned error code 256"
<jpds> nhandler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30384/
 * NCommander bitches about how some women hit my car
<directhex> badly?
 * slytherin leaves for some sleep
<nhandler> jpds: The package I am adding the cdbs patch system to is skstream. It contains the libskstream-0.3-dev package (It also has the sasproto.h file). So I am a little unclear why adding the include lines to debian/rules would stop it from building.
<RainCT> debian/rules:13: *** missing separator.  Stop.    what does that mean?
<NCommander> RainCT, means you got spaces instead of tabs usually
<RainCT> NCommander: no, I've tabs (but tried with 4 and with 1 spaces, too)
<RainCT> ok, yea it were spaces, now it works
<RainCT> but it should have had tabs on the first try.. strange
<RainCT> NCommander: thanks
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | next MOTU meeting: fr, august 8th, 4:00UTC
<nellery> warp10, ping
<warp10> nellery: pong
<nellery> warp10, hi, you commented on the reports I submitted patches for
<nellery> and told me to report them to Debian
<nellery> do I keep the maintainer as ubuntu-motu?
<warp10> nellery: please, no: that's an ubuntu-specific change
<nellery> alright
<Laney> nellery: You generally just submit parts of your ubuntu debdiff.
<warp10> nellery: they just need the patch itself, without changelog modifcations too
<nellery> warp10, I see
<Laney> There's a submittodebian tool in (I believe) ubuntu-dev-tools which helps when reporting changes to Debian.
<nellery> Will you able able to review it to make sure it's all good?
<Laney> yep
<nellery> thanks!
<warp10> nellery: remember to regularly check the bug status on debian: if they are not fixed in a reasonable time, feel free to resubscribe u-u-s. :)
<nellery> warp10, alright... I submit this to launchpad.net/debian?
<warp10> nellery: no: bugs.debian.org
<nellery> warp10, ah, ok
<warp10> nellery: Debian BTS is very different from launchpad and uses emails to manage bugs.
<warp10> nellery:  you may want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ReportingToDebian and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Debian/Usertagging too
<directhex> which isn't neccessarily evil, it's just different
<directhex> control@bugs is a nice interface if you're used to dealling with a lot of mail
<nellery> so once I've made the changes to the debian/control file
<nellery> how do I make the patch?
<warp10> nellery: diff -ur file.old file.new > patch
<directhex> yay for diff
<nellery> warp10, what should file.old/new be replaced with?
<nellery> the directory?
<warp10> nellery: the directory, or just the control file, depending on what you need to diff. In this case, comparing debian/control should be enough
<warp10> nellery: sorry, I have to go. If you have more question, please ask, someone will help you. :)
<nellery> warp10, alright, thanks very much for your help!
<warp10> nellery: my pleasure, and thank you for your contribution!
<warp10> 'night all!
<nellery> Laney, here's the patch
<nellery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30417/
<nhandler> I am trying to add a cdbs patch system to the skstream package. I added the required include lines to debian/rules. But now, when I go to build the package, I get this error "cp: cannot stat `./usr/include/skstream-0.3/skstream/sasproto.h': No such file or directory         dh_install: command returned error code 256" Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Laney> nellery: I think you might need to make it from one directory up
<Laney> (so that the file name in the patch is debian/control instead of just control)
<nellery> Laney, I see
<Laney> but other than that, looks good
<nellery> do I need to create a second control file to compare it with?
<Laney> Just do what you did to make the first patch
<Laney> (of course, the submittodebian script would do this for you ;)
<Laney> nhandler: That package doesn't seem to use cdbs. I'm not sure you can use simple-patchsys in this case
<nhandler> Laney: The package currently has no patch system. I am attempting to add one
<Laney> nhandler: Yes, but I think that simple-patchsys requires the package to use cdbs in the first place, which this one doesn't
<Laney> So I'd try another one (my preference is quilt)
<nhandler> When I asked about adding a patch system earlier, jpds said I could just add the include lines to debian/rules, and I would be fine
<nhandler> Laney: I have no preference about what patch system I use. I just need some docs about _how_ to add it
<Laney> nhandler: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#3__integrating_within_package_build_process
<Laney> This is a good page on quilt
<Laney> Make sure to build-dep on quilt
<nhandler> I still wish I knew why the other patch system wouldn't work
<Laney> I already told you
<Laney> and so did jpds earlier
<Laney> 25/07 20:19:09 <jpds> nhandler: If you are using CDBS, I suggest using simple-patchsys.mk
 * nhandler is tired
 * jpds hugs nhandler and Laney.
<jpds> nhandler: Got it to work?
 * RainCT wonders if there's a "how to request package removal" document on the wiki
<nhandler> jpds: Not yet. I'm going to try quilt
<jpds> RainCT: File a bug on LP and subscribe the ubuntu-archive team, giving a reason why the package should be removed.
<RainCT> jpds: I know :)
<RainCT> ah yes, it's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive
<jpds> nhandler: What was the problem with simple-patchsys?
<RainCT> I was just wondering because I reminded of the guy who got angry on the mailing list because his app was synced from Debian :P
<jpds> nhandler: Can you pastebin your debian/rules file?
<Laney> I'm a bit concerned that his first thought was to use licensing to stop us from using it
<nhandler> jpds: Give me one second. I want to try one thing first
<nhandler> It worked! I had to remove this line "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk"
<jpds> Does the binary still build?
<nhandler> Yes. The binary builds.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-26
<jpds> OK, groovy.
 * jpds heads of to bed. Night all.
<nhandler> Night jpds. Thanks for all of your help
 * RainCT doesn't think removing the debhelper.mk include is a good idea
<nhandler> Why not RainCT?
<RainCT> nhandler: can you paste somewhere the output of  dpkg-deb --contents *.deb   after building without it?
<nhandler> RainCT: Give me a few minutes. I have a few other changes to make first
<RainCT> sure
<nhandler> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30425/
<RainCT> uhm.. if an application includes a lib but it only has static link files, what should I do?
<RainCT> nhandler: ah, ok.
<nhandler> RainCT: So it was fine that I removed the debhelper.mk include?
<sistpoty> hm... stupid question: how can I change the date of wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings=
<emgent> moin
<sistpoty> make the = a ?
<RainCT> nhandler: seems so. how are dh_docs and such called if you remove that?
 * sistpoty believes it's wiki magic *g*
<RainCT> sistpoty: MOTU/Headers/NextMOTUMeeting
<RainCT> err,
<RainCT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Headers/NextMOTUMeeting
<nhandler> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30426/
<sistpoty> RainCT: thanks!
<nhandler> It doesn't look like they are calling dh_docs
<RainCT> nhandler: o_O why do you use cdbs + normal debian/rules?
<RainCT> sistpoty: you don't happen to know the answer my library question above, do you? :)
<nhandler> RainCT: I was told to add a patch system instead of modifying the source inline to make a minor change. When I asked here, someone suggested cdbs
<sistpoty> RainCT: reading backlog... give me a sec
<RainCT> nhandler: yeh, but it doesn't really make sense to use simple-patchsys if the package isn't using cdbs already
<sistpoty> RainCT: you mean "<RainCT> uhm.. if an application includes a lib but it only has static link files, what should I do?"
<RainCT> sistpoty: <RainCT> uhm.. if an application includes a lib but it only has static link files, what should I do?
<RainCT> sistpoty: right :P
<RainCT> ls
<nhandler> So what would you suggest I do RainCT ?
<sistpoty> RainCT: is the library anywhere else in ubuntu? or just provided inside this application?
<sistpoty> (as in dynamic library somewhere available)
<RainCT> sistpoty: provided by the application. I don't know of any application which requires it, but on the other side I don't really know the app :P
<RainCT> sistpoty: (ah, no. the application is called julius and it includes libjulius)
<sistpoty> RainCT: but there isn't any libfoobar in ubuntu which can be linked against, is there?
<RainCT> sistpoty: what do you mean?
<sistpoty> RainCT: in this case, my gut says me that libjulius is mainly useful so that julius works, but not for anything else
<sistpoty> RainCT: replace libfoobar with libjulius ;(
<sistpoty> -( +)
<RainCT> sistpoty: not that I know of
<sistpoty> RainCT: if so, let it link statically... unless there's a good reason that anyone else would like to link against julius' library ;)
<RainCT> sistpoty: and where do I put it? still libjulius-dev?
<sistpoty> RainCT: yes... if you got headers and a static lib, these would go into the -dev package
<RainCT> sistpoty: alright. so I can just ignore the Debian Library Packaging Guide saying that static libs are evil?
<sistpoty> RainCT: the library packaging guide doesn't really say this... it rather (iirc) says that you shouldn't have a package linking against a static library
<sistpoty> (which would mean duplicated code of the library inside the package)
<sistpoty> (which happens during build time, so you'd need to rebuild everything build-depending on the static lib in case a security prob is found in the static lib)
<sistpoty> and in this case, my gut says that libjullius is static since it's interface is tied to julies and might change frequently -> use case to not make a shared object
<RainCT> sistpoty: ok. thanks :)
<nhandler> RainCT, What would you advise me doing to add a patch system? This is starting to become a real pain, considering the patch only adds 2 lines to the source
<RainCT> nhandler: "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk"
<RainCT> nhandler: did you add this?
<nhandler> Yes RainCT
<RainCT> nhandler: okay. then revert all changes to the debian/rules file and use dpatch instead
<Laney> nhandler: You just need to add quilt or dpatch - both of which you've been given instructions for, and then add the patch using the system you choose
<RainCT> nhandler: see the example in  dpatch.make  on what changes you've to do to debian/rules
<RainCT> * man dpatch.make
<RainCT> sistpoty: and how do I fix such stuff?  "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/julius/usr/bin/generate shouldn't be linked with libasound.so.2 (it uses none of its symbols)."
<sistpoty> RainCT: does it use autotools?
<RainCT> sistpoty: yep
<sistpoty> RainCT: if so, I guess configure.{ac|in} will define somewhere AC_CHECK_LIB(shared_object_name, [..])
<sistpoty> RainCT: this will add shared_object_name to the linker flags
 * crimsun_ removes libasound from highlight
<RainCT> sistpoty: there's only configure.in but it hasn't any AC_CHECK... thing
<crimsun_> .oO(how the heck did I acquire all this cruft in highlight anyhow?)
 * RainCT stares at crimsun_ :P
<sistpoty> RainCT: then somewhere in there must be a -lcrimsun... er... -lasound ;)
<sistpoty> RainCT: that's what you should remove
<RainCT> sistpoty: neither :/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/30429/plain/
<RainCT> sistpoty: ok, found it
<sistpoty> RainCT: maybe in some Makefile.am there's a ..._LDFLAGS setting this value?
<RainCT> sistpoty: i'm just stupid. it's in another one of the configure.in files, of course :)
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> remember to do the autotools dance again then ;)
<RainCT> sistpoty: I removed -lasound from libsent/configure.in but I still get that warning (which is for files from another directory, gramtools/, which doesn't mention asound in the configure files)
<sistpoty> RainCT: did you do the autotools dance?
<RainCT> sistpoty: uhm?
<RainCT> I did dpkg-buildpackage
<sistpoty> RainCT: as in aclocal, autoheader, automake, autoconf?
<RainCT> sistpoty: doesn't autotools.mk do that? and won't that put crap into the .diff.gz?
<sistpoty> (you usually can skip aclocal and autoiheader)
<sistpoty> RainCT: I'm no cdbs expert... I guess you could check that from the build log
<RainCT> automake gets evil because it has no MAkefile.am and autoconf doesn't return anything
<sistpoty> RainCT: and I guess I'm also not in a position to say if the resulting bloated .diff.gz is crap *g*
<RainCT> lol
<RainCT> and now it won't build :)
<directhex> autotools makes nasty diffs
<sistpoty> RainCT: maybe your package only uses autoconf but not automake? (I've seen such cases before)
<RainCT> omg I hate autotools
<RainCT> :P
<sistpoty> RainCT: so you'd like to skip the automake thingy
<sistpoty> RainCT: OTOH I see no problem with doing these during build time, to keep the .diff.gz clean (at least for ubuntu)
<sistpoty> (in debian, you cannot assume that the buildds are clean, and hence might e.g. have a diffferent automake version installed than you really want)
 * RainCT guesses he will put the package into his PPA first :P
<sistpoty> heh
 * sistpoty somehow feels amnesia when reading persia's post to ubuntu-motu
 * sistpoty goes to bed now... gn8 everoyne
<emgent> nxvl: o/
<RainCT> good night
<emgent> night RainCT
<nxvl> emgent: \o/
<nxvl> emgent: thank you for UTU!!
<emgent> haha no problem :)
<nxvl> emgent: i was looking for something like that
 * emgent need a server with large band.. :)
<emgent> now UTU is very slow..
<tacone> emgent: cache it.
<emgent> nah..
<tacone> emgent: it's easy and simple O:-)
<emgent> i know, but in generally i dont like cache! :)
<tacone> me neither, but I don't like 1 minute wait as well
 * emgent need people.ubuntu.com/~emgent
<emgent> wgrant: some news about orko ?
<wgrant> emgent: Not at this time. What do you need webspace for?
<emgent> wgrant: UTU and other stuff.
<wgrant> UTU?
<emgent> wgrant: yeah see planet.u.c
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> my sanity restrict my hosting of .php...
<emgent> Nafallo: lol :)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Mhm.
<emgent> wgrant: are you able to create an account?
<Nafallo> also... pony isn't fully routed yet.
<Nafallo> well, not the way I want it to be anyway ;-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Your definition of 'fully' is rather skewed.
<Nafallo> meeh. only 259750 routes :-P
<ScottK> emgent: You have to be a Canonical employee to get that.
<ScottK> Good $TIMEOFDAY all.
<emgent> heya ScottK
<emgent> uhm.. why canonical people dont use people.canonical.com ?
<wgrant> Morning ScottK.
<ScottK> That's a question you'd have to ask them.
<ScottK> Good evening wgrant.
<wgrant> emgent: Because they want to be annoying and take up a good namespace. Duh.
<emgent> it`s weird.
<emgent> wgrant: lol :)
<emgent> people.ubuntu.com should be for ubuntu developers IMHO
<ScottK> Well the trick is it runs in the Canonical data center and they don't want to give non-Canonical employees hosting as I understand it.
<Nafallo> emgent: I could be wrong here... but I'd be surprised if p.u.c supports php.
<wgrant> Nafallo: A whole lot of other Canonical hosts run Drupal *shudder*...
<wgrant> But rookery might not.
<emgent> it`s true.
<emgent> Canonical give hosting for loco team..
<emgent> 90% of this team use Drupal
<ScottK> That's a relatively recent development.
<StevenK> emgent: Getting hosting is fairly easy and cheap.
<emgent> StevenK: i know that. but the real question is: "ubuntu devel can use people.ubuntu.com hosting" ? If not, why?
<emgent> I will open bug about it
<StevenK> I don't think a bug is the right forum, but *shrug*
<wgrant> A bug against which package?
<wgrant> Wasn't it discussed and denied by the TB?
<StevenK> Was it? I have no idea.
<ScottK> It's been a while.  Canonical seems more open to not always being the be-all, end-all of Ubuntu, so maybe it should be revisted.
<ScottK> I remeber it being discussed, but not if it went to the TB.
<ember> emgent utu.php is just a php script?
<nhandler> I'm trying to add a dpatch patch system to a package. I'm following this guide: http://www.tuxmaniac.com/blog/2008/01/25/dpatch-just-superb-a-short-how-to/. It says to add 'unpatch' to the "clean" section of debian/rules. However, if I do this, dpatch-edit-patch says "make: unpatch: Command not found". What is the correct way to ensure the patch is reverted when a make clean is performed?
<StevenK> nhandler: Did you include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make in debian/rules?
<nhandler> Yes I did StevenK
<StevenK> Oh, I know. You did "clean:\n\tunpatch\n" didn't you?
<StevenK> unpatch is a target, not a command.
<nhandler> lol, That was it. Thanks a lot StevenK
<jmarsden> Anyone know where the minutes from the MOTU meeting earlier today can be found?  Is there a delay before they are posted?
<nhandler> jmarsden: I don't think they have been posted anywhere yet. You can look through the raw irc log though: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/25/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<nhandler> Could someone look at my debdiff (http://paste.ubuntu.com/30451/) for skstream and let me know if it looks ok? I've never added a dpatch patch system before
<jmarsden> nhandler: Looks OK to me, but I'm a newcomer too.  You'll want to bump the Standards-Version to 3.8.0 though, I think.
<RAOF> As long as you've actually _checked_ that it is standards-version 3.8.0 compliant!
<jmarsden> Yes :-)
<nhandler> RAOF: Right now, it isn't 3.8.0 compliant. It does not have a README.source
<ScottK> Right, then your debdiff isn't complete.
<nhandler> ScottK, What exactly is meant to go in the README.source
<RAOF> That's only a 'should', rather than a 'must', though.
<ScottK> nhandler: What does policy tell you.
<ScottK> RAOF: At least in IETF terms (which is the only place I know of where should/must are pedantically defined), Should == Must unless you have a good reason.
<ScottK> I don't feel like it isn't a good reason.
<RAOF> ScottK: Fair enough.
<nhandler> ScottK, It says that you need to explain how how to generate the patched source, add a new modification, and remove an existing modification. But I'm not quite sure how to apply all of the patches.
<RAOF> Do we have template README.source's in /usr/share/dpatch yet
<RAOF> ?
<ScottK> nhandler: For dpatch or cdbs simply patchsys I tend to say use *-edit-patch, see man *-edit-patch for details on how.
<nhandler> So I am able to refer them to a man page in the README.source file?
<ScottK> That's my theory.  No point in copying that out.
<nhandler> Ok, because this wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/README.sourceHowTo) shows the actual commands
<ScottK> Considering the page was done by a non-developer, I don't know how much weight I'd give it.
<ScottK> I don't think Debian Policy insists on actual commands.  It'd be odd for something really common like dpatch or simple patchsys.
<nhandler> Ok, that will make things easier for me. Once I add the README.source, I think it will comply with 3.8.0
<jmarsden> ScottK: The 3.8.0.1 policy on README.source says in part "This explanation should include specific commands" ...
<ScottK> OK.  Then I guess that it should.
<ScottK> Of course dpatch-edit-patch is a specific command.
<jmarsden> I think I'll attempt to edit that Wiki page with an attempted generic dpatch and CDBS set of info...
<jmarsden> ScottK: But it's not just editing them you are supposed to document, right?
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<ScottK> Right, it's getting the source in the correct configuration to build it too.
<ScottK> For a cdbs or dpatch package it's unpacked that way naturally.
<dako3256> Hello am new here. Um..I don't know where to start. Have read alot of the wiki, but still kinda lost.
<jmarsden> dako3256: Is there a particular bug you want to fix, or application you want to package?  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<dako3256> should I follow first steps to the tee?
<jmarsden> Well, that's what I did about a week ago :-)
<dako3256> OK. will start there
<foka> Hi!  I am uploading a new version of scim-bridge to Debian which merge in Ubuntu changes, and hopefully from then on Ubuntu will just "sync" the package from Debian.
<foka> My question is:
<jmarsden> dako3256: Go for it.  Ask here if you have questions.
<foka> Can I list both Closes: #xxxxxx to close Debian bugs, and LP: xxxxxx to close Ubuntu bugs in the changelog?
<dako3256> thank-you I will
<jmarsden> foka: Yes, both should be closed by doing that, from what I have been told.
<foka> jmarsden, Cool, thanks!
<jmarsden> Someone asked that on a mailing kist recently, and I remember reading the answer.  You're welcome.
<jmarsden> foka: Official I think (LP: #XXXXX) is the preferred format for LP bug closing
<foka> jmarsden, Thanks!  I'll do that then.  This feature is nifty!  :-)
<ScottK> foka: Yes.  The () is preferred, but is not part of the actual regex.
<ScottK> foka: And then either file a sync request yourself or mention it here so someone else can after it's uploaded.
<ScottK> foka: Thanks.
<foka> ScottK, Thanks!  Yes, I prefer the parentheses too.  I use that for Debian too.  (Closes: Bug#426803), and later, (LP: #203334)
<foka> ScottK, When is the deadline for intrepid sync?
<ScottK> Is this a new revision or a new upstream release you're uploading?
<ScottK> For a new upstream release, it's at Feature Freeze, Aug 28.  New revisions can come later. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<emgent> nhandler: http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/media/haha.jpg
<nhandler> lol, did you make that emgent ?
<emgent> no, i found it in my old files. :)
<nhandler> Maybe I'll make a script that lets you custimize what package it says you upgraded. I need a fun programming task.
<vorian> emgent: nice job on the tracker
<emgent> vorian: thanks :)
<foka> ScottK, Thanks for the note.  I'll keep it in mind.
<foka> ScottK, Hope I can make it for the Lenny freeze first.  :-)  (merging in Ubuntu changes now, but hopefully upgrading too.)  Good to know about Aug 28, one month from now.  :-)
<ScottK> Yes.  I understand.
<ScottK> I had someone do me the favor of filing 3 bugs on a package I maintain in Debian today.
<wgrant> I need to find a sponsor before the freeze - my AM/sponsor isn't responding to emails :(
<wgrant> Debian really needs a better sponsorship system.
<ScottK> Yeah, if I wasn't a DM, I'd be dead right now.
<ScottK> wgrant: It doesn't happen to be something Python does it?
<wgrant> ScottK: It is a Python app. But not a module.
<wgrant> I was most unhappy when it was 0-day NMUed when I had been waiting for sponsorship for a week or two.
<ScottK> wgrant: There's a Python Application Packagine Team too.
<ScottK> wgrant: It also meets in #debian-python
<wgrant> Oh, didn't know about that.
<ScottK> The two most active DDs are European, so now isn't a good time, but maybe in a few hours.
<ScottK> POX and bzed
<wgrant> Thanks. I'll have a look in there soon.
<ScottK> They are both quite open to contribution from Ubuntu.  POX often hangs out here and answers Python questions.
<ScottK> wgrant: There you go.  Ana is a DD.
<ScottK> Come on wgrant.  In 10 minutes I find you a Debian sponsor and where are you???
<jmarsden> ScottK: If you have a chance, could you read/review my additions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/README.sourceHowTo for dpatch and CDBS please?
<ScottK> jmarsden: I'd mention the man pages.
<ScottK> Looks good though.
 * ScottK suddenly remembers to upload the tarball for the new release and not just announce it on the web site....
<jmarsden> ScottK: OK, will do.  I'm thinking I can then maybe get these into dpatch and cdbs somewhere under /usr/share/ so after that, README.source becomes "See /usr/share/misc/dpatch-README>source"  or similar :-)
<ScottK> Sounds like a plan.
<ScottK> Go idea to send back to Debian too if they don't already have something.
<jmarsden> ScottK: OK.  I've not yet figured out hwo to do any "sending back to Debian" -- is that process documented somewhere?
<coppro> does anyone know how to kill a java applet without killing firefox?
<ScottK> Generally the best thing is make a patch to Debian's version of the package and file a nice bug in their BTS with a good explanation of why the Debian maintainer should want the patch.
<ScottK> And attach the patch, of course.
<jmarsden> OK, thanks.
<coppro> can someone remind me why /usr/local/games/ is not in the path?
<crimsun_> because /usr/games is, and no games in the repo that I know of use /usr/local/games/
<coppro> yes, but /usr/local/bin is in the path
<crimsun_> what does that have to do with /usr/local/games, though?
<coppro> no programs in the repo should use /usr/local/bin, yet that's in the path
<crimsun_> with the except of /usr/local/bin, /usr/local is pretty system-specific and thus doesn't have entries.
<crimsun_> no, /usr/local/bin semantically should override /usr/bin
<coppro> well, I know of several games that install themselves into /usr/local/games
<coppro> and it bugs me that it's not in patch
<coppro> s/c//
<crimsun_> err, which games?
<crimsun_> and by "which games", I mean "which games carried in the Ubuntu repos"
<coppro> none, because that's against Policy!
<crimsun_> precisely
<SolarWar> is there a quick way to find out what versions of packages are available in intrepid?
<crimsun_> SolarWar: rmadison
<SolarWar> wonderful :)
<SolarWar> i am trying to create an ubuntu package however pbuild-ing it takes a while because of the setup time involved with all the dependencies, is it possible to install the dependencies inside the base.tgz?
<crimsun_> they're cached upon initial retrieval
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys, i would like to ask you an offtopic question. Does anyone of you knows is canonical gives Ubuntu Desktop and Server support in other languages besides English?
<tuxmaniac> Hi people. A small package has been uploaded at REVU http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gresistor It would be nice if someone reviews when available and gives back review comments.
<tuxmaniac> thanks in advance
<porthose> what is the correct syntax for closing a LP bug in the change log?
<jmarsden> porthose: (LP: #123456)
<RAOF> (LP: #foo)
<porthose> thxs :)
<SWAT> I've submitted freeorion and libgigi (a dependency of freeorion) for review at REVU. If anyone has time and is willing, could you please review the packages in depth?
<joaopinto> Hello
<joaopinto> is the MOTU ML moderated ?
<laga> if i do a SRU, do i also need the SRU changelog entry in the package in the current development release, ie intrepid?
<RainCT> joaopinto: if you ask because of your mail, it arrived
<joaopinto> ok tks, I didn't got it myself, I guess the ML is setup to not send back to the senders
<joaopinto> also, still no reviews :\
<k0p> DktrKranz, are you there?
<DktrKranz> k0p, yessir
<k0p> :) i'm pinging you. I don't know if you remmber yesterday :p
<k0p> hehe
<DktrKranz> I remember, and I already reviewed it ;)
<k0p> :O
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> i'm seeing ..
<DktrKranz> some little details
<k0p> you're the best
<k0p> ok i'll read and fix :)
<k0p> thanks a lot.
<k0p> DktrKranz, have I a advocate?
<DktrKranz> not yet. once fixed (first should be done by upstream ASAP), I can advocate it
<k0p> DktrKranz, sure. it's cause I have in the column of advocates 1(0)
<DktrKranz> (0) is advocate count
<k0p> oh sure
<DktrKranz> first number is number of comments made
<k0p> yeap :)
<k0p> thanks
<DktrKranz> np. if you can make a update upload, I can ACK it (and leave licensing issues in the hands of archive-administrators)
<k0p> DktrKranz, I can solve today all except 3. I can only solve 3 in some days. It cause we're relaseing the stable version
<k0p> yap
<DktrKranz> any chance to have it before august?
<k0p> of course
<k0p> in some days we release it.
<k0p> before 1st august
<DktrKranz> so, no problem at all ;)
<k0p> I hope
<k0p> sure.
<k0p> :)
<k0p> so give me some minutes
<DktrKranz> k0p, I'd suggest you to delay upload when stable release will be available
<k0p> DktrKranz, so only make another upload with all fixed, right?
<DktrKranz> yes
<DktrKranz> more probability to find second avocate :)
 * DktrKranz is AFK
<k0p> DktrKranz, sure.
<k0p> thanks a lot for the help/review.
 * Hobbsee throws https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imlib2/+bug/235915 in the direction of the security people
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235915 in imlib2 "[CVE-2008-2426] imlib2 PNM and XPM buffer overflows" [Undecided,Fix released]
<white> Hobbsee: it should be possible to just take the patch from debian i guess. Didn't check the version though
<Hobbsee> white: likely, yes.
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee: free for a review?
<tuxmaniac> a very small package
<Hobbsee> not really, no
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee: np. Thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi Iulian
<tuxmaniac> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi tuxmaniac
<laga> so, the size of a package as shown in apt-cache show is in bytes, right?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: which package?
<tuxmaniac> for bug 251919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251919 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] gResistor - Resistor Colour code calculator" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251919
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: I will do a brief review once my currently package build is finished
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: thanks
<DRebellion> laga, that's what it looks like
 * DktrKranz is happy, just sponsored 10 packages into the archives.
<nhandler> How many of those were mine DktrKranz ?
<DktrKranz> nhandler, IIRC, 5
<nhandler> Well, I'm working on a few more as we speak.
<NCommander> hey DktrKranz
<NCommander> DktrKranz, do you mind critiquing my current interface overhaul for REVU?
<NCommander> http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzn1.png
 * NCommander has currently redo some of the fonts, and removed the logo until I can redo it in the right colors
<NCommander> *redone
<DktrKranz> NCommander, I'm definitely not good in UI, especially for webapps, but it doesn't look bad.
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Do you mind having a look at salasaga on revu? It needs one more advocate. I think the package is ready to go.
<NCommander> DktrKranz, well, I just removed the Current uploads section, I'm trying to tidy it up, the current REVU page is kinda bleck
<slytherin> NCommander: do you think you can out a feature using which revu will display some keywords parsed out of package description. It will make easy for reviewers to identify packages. For ex. Even though I am not a motu I would like to review java packages. But currently I have to download each package to see if it is a java app
<NCommander> slytherin, I was planning on completely remapping the details page to show things like the changelog, it won't be difficult once I redo some of the parsing code
<DktrKranz> NCommander, you're working on REVU, a feature I'd like would be archiving packages while looking at them. Actually, there are only "Delete" and "Add advocation" links
<slytherin> cool
<DktrKranz> Iulian, surwe
<DktrKranz> *sure
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Great, thanks!
 * DktrKranz sponsoring mode on
<NCommander> DktrKranz, Great idea!
<NCommander> DktrKranz, mind filing a wishlist bug for me?
<DktrKranz> NCommander, sure
<DktrKranz> I'll assign to you
<nhandler> NCommander, I know I and a lot of other people would really like to be able to subscribe to a package. That way, we can be notified by email when a comment or new upload are added.
<NCommander> nhandler, already planned :-)
<nhandler> :-)
<NCommander> But feel free to add wishlists bugs, now that we have openid logins working, I plan to do a lot of overhaul
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: ping
<DRebellion> NCommander, how about a set of links on the package page, that link to the launchpad bug and (optionally) the packager's PPA where they could already have the package uploaded and built, to save the reviewers' time because they won't each have to compile the package themselves?
<nhandler> One other feature that I would like would be REVU user profiles. That way, I can easily see what packages a certain user has uploaded, commented on, or advocated.
<NCommander> I'm trying to decide if the list of New Packages/Updated packages should all be in the same page, or if I should break it into seperate tabs, sorta like Launchpad
<RainCT> is some perl guy around?
<nhandler> RainCT, I'm pretty good with perl. What is the issue?
<NCommander> nhandler, its kinda already there, see http://revu.tauware.de/stats.py
 * RainCT would like to know what   Jcode->new($disp)->euc   would be like using the Encode module
<StevenK> RainCT: Me too, what's your question?
<DktrKranz> Iulian, I saw bernat just answered to your RFS on mentors... is package the same?
<RainCT> nhandler, StevenK: ^
 * NCommander points people to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/revu
<NCommander> File wishlist bugs for any features you'd like to see in REVU, I'll implement them if they're reasonable, and useful
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Yup, I sent an email to mentors IIRC.
<nhandler> NCommander, the stats page just shows numbers. It doesn't provide links to the comments/packages.
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Let me have a look. I'm not subscribed to that mailing list.
<NCommander> nhandler, I said a start ;-)
<StevenK> RainCT: I'll need a little more information than that :-)
 * NCommander is trying to determine a better way to make REVU usable for Updated packages
<RainCT> StevenK: well, that's everything I know :P. there an "use Jcode;" and that line, but the script doesn't work because Jcode isn't in Ubuntu anymore, and the jcode page says that it was deprecated by Encoding from the std lib
<StevenK> RainCT: Right, so the code needs to be patched to use Encoding; rather than Jcode.
<StevenK> RainCT: I daresay you'd need to know Perl fairly-ish well to fix the script.
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: pong
<RainCT> StevenK: oh. I'll move it from /usr/bin to /usr/share/doc/../examples then :P
<Iulian> DktrKranz: I'm going to update the package for Debian right now. Thanks for telling me :-)
<DktrKranz> no problem ;)
<StevenK> RainCT: Ha. It isn't actually needed?
<Iulian> DktrKranz: So, no need to upload it to Ubuntu, I will request a sync when it's in Debian.
<DktrKranz> Iulian, do you want to archive your package for now?
<DktrKranz> It can be undone anytime
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Sure
<RainCT> StevenK: no, it's just an additional tool (which can be used to convert some of the application's native files to a format from MS)
<DktrKranz> Iulian, ok... archiving for now, thanks. Ah... Bernat is a great sponsor, he uploaded debomatic for me ;)
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: can you patch the gresistor source to install icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<Iulian> DktrKranz: Yup, I know him.
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: ok
<RainCT> StevenK: thanks anyway :)
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: wait, I just saw that file is named only icon.png. It will be confusing. Leave it as it is.
<tuxmaniac> ok
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: is everything else fine?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: well, there isn't much of anything to mess.
<tuxmaniac> yeah its the fastest package I have ever done :-) 10 minutes flat
<DktrKranz> vorian, re origami on REVU, I guess native package is just a upload mistake, isn't it?
<slytherin> any MOTU with java expertise (except me)around?
<NCommander> slytherin, I have a little
<NCommander> though I'm no MOTU
<slytherin> NCommander: I am looking for sponsor for 2 packages.
<NCommander> oh, so I'm no help :-P
<nhandler> Is the new Homepage field in debian/control a requirement for Standards-Version 3.8.0?
<slytherin> nhandler: ask lintian
<Laney> DktrKranz: Did you testbuild the guidedog upload of mine you just sponsored?
<Laney> (I just got FTBFS emails on all arches)
<DktrKranz> Laney, yes... but it was probably out of date since it FTBFS for an unstallable package right now :/
 * DktrKranz runs pbuilder update
<Laney> Yeah
<Laney> It built when I uploaded the debdiff :(
<DktrKranz> Laney, it's transient, it should be fixed soon with a new kdelibs upload (or whatever)
<Laney> DktrKranz: Ah alright then
<Laney> btw, thanks for the sponsoring :)
<RainCT> nhandler: I think it isn't - not all upstreams have a homepage
<porthose> I am looking at 151642.  samhain does need to be updated current upstream is 2.4.4.  Can I update the package with the new upstream version for Intrepid? and if so do I just attach the new .dsc, orig.tar.gz, and diff.gz to the bug and subscribe universe-sponsors?
<Laney> porthose: Just the .diff.gz
<Laney> (if you're updating to a new upstream version [-0ubuntu1])
<porthose> Laney: thx that is exactly what I need to know :)
<porthose> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid down?
<bdrung> porthose: seems so
<slytherin> porthose: what are yu looking for?
<porthose> I need to check one some dependencies
<nhandler> porthose: For what package?
<Laney> porthose: You can see those with `aptitude show <package>'
<porthose> samhain, namely libprelude-dev which depends on libltdl3
<DktrKranz> whoa! libtool \o/
<porthose> libltdl3 is outdated and replaced with libltdl7-dev
<nhandler> porthose: The Dependencies of libprelude-dev are: libprelude2 (= 0.9.17.2-1), libgnutls-dev, and libltdl3-dev in version 0.9.17.2-1 in Intrepid
<porthose> aaah could be the problem samhain depends on libprelude-dev and not libprelude2
<porthose> oops miss read forget my last statement
<porthose> nhandler:  is libltdl3-dev in the archives or is it libltd7-dev? if so sound like a unmet depends problem with libprelude-dev
<nhandler> libltdl3-dev and libltd7-dev are in the archives
<ScottK> NCommander: Do you do arm on Debian or just m68k?
<NCommander> ScottK, both
<NCommander> But I was never a real active porter on arm
<NCommander> (I did some work in helping test d-i for the NSLU, and did a little armeb work)
<ScottK> Would you be able to look at my klamav upload and see why it died on arm?
<NCommander> klamav?
<NCommander> Link?
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure it's some arm (probably even buildd) specifc fluke.
<ScottK> Sure
<NCommander> WTF O_O;
<ScottK> NCommander: http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?pkg=klamav;ver=0.44-2;arch=arm;stamp=1217065380
<NCommander> I didn't even know dh_shlibdeps could FAIL
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> The only difference between -1 that built and -2 that didn't is I added a new .po file?
<NCommander> Very strange
<NCommander> I can blow the dust off my ARM box and find out
<NCommander> ScottK, you a DD?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> DM
<NCommander> oh, that'll work
<NCommander> You can upload binaries for your own package
<NCommander> That looks like a buildd fluke
<ScottK> Yes, if I had a way to build them, I'm sure I could.
 * NCommander finds the power cord to his ARM box
<NCommander> Its a slow machine
<ScottK> No rush.  I'm about to head out for several hours.
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> I can't even find it though :-/
<SolarWar> hello, last night i uploaded my package to REVU and I do not see it listed as recent packages
<nhandler> What was the package SolarWar ?
<SolarWar> nhandler, Qlix
<ScottK> NCommander: If you find it let me know.  Thanks.
<nhandler> I'm not seeing it listed. SolarWar, look through this list (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/uploaders.list) and see if you see yourself listed there.
<SolarWar> hrm, nhandler i am not listed there
<SolarWar> i joined revu via launchpad, is there anything else i need to do?
<SolarWar> oh i have to ask you folks to resync :)
<nhandler> SolarWar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<SolarWar> nhandler, thanks, rereading now..
<SolarWar> nhandler, would you happen to be a revu admin?
<nhandler> Nope, sorry :(
<SolarWar> ah, no problem
<nhandler> They list some of the revu admins on that wiki page I gave you. A few of them are in this channel now. Maybe one of them will sync the keyring
<SolarWar> ajmitch, hello
<SolarWar> i'll be back
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with Martin Pitt's question on bug 249158 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<DktrKranz> AnAnt, swt-gtk has been removed in the past, pitti is asking you if there's a valid reason to restore it (eclipse should provide the same features)
<AnAnt> current version of eclipse (in both Debian & Ubuntu) are old
<DktrKranz> AnAnt, I'm not aware of any issues related to eclipse or swt-gtk, you may want to ask doko about it
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<Awsoonn>  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 hardy /var/chroot/hardy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Awsoonn> ww sorry
<RainCT> *** WARNING: Please avoid using REVU the next minutes as we are going to deploy an update with important code and databse changes.
<NCommander> hat warning
<jpds> RainCT: ok.
<NCommander> Oh
<tacone> will everything explode ? :-o
<NCommander> tacone, its my code going into production
<NCommander> So likely
<RainCT> if it does blame NCommander  :P
<tacone> omg !
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> Blame me
<NCommander> Single signons for REVU are now going to be available
<jpds> tacone: I don't think NCommander is your God.
<DktrKranz> AnAnt, weekend time, you should ping him from monday :)
<NCommander> DktrKranz, if he ping replies on monday, thats some serious lag
<DktrKranz> NCommander, yes: it is usually called: "weekend"
<Awsoonn> it's the weekend?
<DktrKranz> we are immune to "weekend" :)
<tacone> DktrKranz: is that a windows virus ?
<DktrKranz> tacone, windows? huh?
<AnAnt> ok
<Saj0577> Txt_file
<jpds> Saj0577: Fail. Wrong console.
<Saj0577> yeah i know i realised that now hehe thanks
<jpds> ;-)
<jpds> NCommander: I am no longer an admin on REVU.
<NCommander> jpds, permissions didn't travel over
<NCommander> Ask RainCT to make you an admin
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> If you merge your account, you'll be remade an admin
<NCommander> I think
<jpds> I just logged in with the OpenID thing.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> You need to merge accounts to get back your old permissions, but give us a sec
<NCommander> There is a slight issue we're working out
<jpds> Sure.
<NCommander> REVU likes to break when upgraded
<directhex> just like ubuntu! *badumtish*
 * NCommander smacks directhex 
<NCommander> jpds, on the plus side, having the Launchpad login linked is a very nice feature
<jpds> NCommander: Yes, I have just used it to log into help.u.c too.
<NCommander> The next major fix is a redone UI
<NCommander> jpds, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-html
<directhex> NCommander, when someone admits that it wasn't actually hundreds of users who decided to break where udev sat in /etc/rc.d on an older release, i'll be happy. the number of "you must have made a new symlink, it's your fault" responses from devs to that one was not heartening
<NCommander> Oh
<jpds> NCommander: Don't like brown?
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> I find its tiring to read after awhile
<NCommander> Same reason I don't use brown on the wiki
<NCommander> jpds, if you know your REVU password, you can now merge your account and your LP one will be marked Admin
<NCommander> However, the recover password feature is broken ATM
<jpds> NCommander: Fail. MOD_PYTHON ERROR
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> Just found that out
<NCommander> We just changed that right then so we fail :-)
<jpds> ;-)
<NCommander> jpds, I just asked RainCT to mark you admin
<jpds> OK.
<NCommander> Well, that could have gone a little smoother :-/
<jpds> NCommander: Does it use: https://edge.launchpad.net/~revu-admins ?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> Not yet
<jpds> raphink: ^ :)
<NCommander> I already gorged my eyes out working out how to get rdf to retrieve GPG keys
<jpds> NCommander: In python? I have a script which does that.
<NCommander> To get the GPG keys?
<NCommander> I figure it out
<NCommander> It was just ugly
<NCommander> If you wish to donate a script to get each nickname and call our alter_user script to set Admin/Reviewer, it would be nice ;-)
<laga> hey. it'd be great if someone from motu-sru could take a look at bug #224780 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224780 in mythbuntu-control-centre "Hardy - Myth Control Centre - optimize_mythdb.pl moved?" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224780
<SolarWar0> what is the URL for the REVU uploaders keyring ?
<jpds> SolarWar0: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/uploaders.gpg
<SolarWar0> hrm
<NCommander> ok, uploaders are now fixed
<NCommander> yay
<SolarWar0> now fixed?
<SolarWar0> do you mean the keyring got resynced? :)
<RainCT> SolarWar0: REVU is being updated right now - please avoid using it until further notice
<SolarWar0> okie
<jpds> RainCT: Put that in the /topic.
<RainCT> jpds: I can't :)
<jpds> RainCT: You can.
<Laney> Sure you can, it's not +t in here
<RainCT> oh
<SolarWar0> what exactly is being updated on revu?
<RainCT> SolarWar0: user system. it uses OpenID with Launchpad now, thanks to NCommander :)
* RainCT changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: REVU is being updated; please don't use it. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | Next MOTU meeting: Fr, august 8th, 4:00UTC
<SolarWar0> RainCT, is it possible to request a keyring resync after the update? :)
<RainCT> SolarWar0: it won't be necessary anymore - your keys will be synced after your first login
<SolarWar0> oh, thats good news :)
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Its actually a pretty big update because it paves the way for much bigger improvements
<jpds> Now I can't have fun playing with scripts.
<NCommander> jpds, your a revu admin
<NCommander> We almost have everything fixed, one final bug to work out
<jpds> NCommander: \o/
<RainCT> does someone know how to create an empty keyring?
<jpds> gpg --homedir=~/tmp/keyring -k
<jpds> s/=//
<NCommander> REVU is now up again
<NCommander> We reset the keyring
<NCommander> Please login to REVU to have your key synced
<NCommander> (it will be synced during login)
<Laney> Can the keyring syncing step be removed altogether?
* RainCT changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid open, go wild!  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from  http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working. | Next MOTU meeting:  Fr, august 8th, 4:00UTC
<NCommander> Laney, its gone :-)
<Laney> Yay!
<NCommander> New keys are automatically synced on login
<Laney> That's what I was going to propose
<NCommander> If your an MOTU, you need to merge accounts to regain your old status
<NCommander> (everyone is marked as contributor on first login)
<NCommander> The reset password function is not working ATM (we're working on it now)
<coppro> can we get rid of the launchpad_login.py thing?
<NCommander> coppro, no, that's what allows for the new launchpad based logins :-P
<coppro> it's just a blank page with a continue box
<NCommander> No
<coppro> yes
<NCommander> THat's launchpad
<RainCT> you should be redirected in a few seconds
<coppro> I hit continue, then I get "do you want to send these details to revu?"
<NCommander> That page is needed anyway simply because special information has to be sent to LP for logins
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Odd, it should redirect instantly
<RainCT> NCommander: here it needs 2-3 seconds
<NCommander> Meh
<coppro> ah, I see the problem
<coppro> I use NoScript
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> That would do it
<coppro> any way to do it without JS?
<RainCT> coppro: complain to the launchpad devs :P
<NCommander> Not really
<NCommander> That CONTINUE button is actually Launchpad
<NCommander> Not us
<NCommander> Our code is simply a meta redirect
<coppro> ok
<coppro> not an HTTP redirect?
<NCommander> Doesn't work
<NCommander> Launchpad rejects it
<coppro> weird
<NCommander> (OpenID's spec says that they're susposed to accept, but I got a parser error from them)
<NCommander> coppro, http://openidenabled.com/python-openid/trunk/examples/consumer/
<NCommander> That's an openid example, you can see its Launchpad that has the issue
<nhandler> NCommander: Is it safe to add comments to REVU now?
<NCommander> nhandler, yup
<nhandler> :-)
<NCommander> Everything is good to go :-)
<NCommander> Enjoy your new Launchpad powered revu
<nhandler> I will, thanks a lot NCommander
<NCommander> The next update will be a revamped UI
<NCommander> Current working model is here
<NCommander> http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-html
<NCommander> Also, a PPA importer is planning for sometime soon ;-)
<SolarWar0> NCommander, how can i tell if i'm in the revu keyring?
<NCommander> SolarWar0, you'll be added the moment you login
<nhandler> You are added once you login to REVU
<NCommander> We removed the uploaders.lists because its unnecessary
<SolarWar0> so now all i need to do is dput my dsc file into review and it should show up?
<NCommander> SolarWar0, assuming you logged in, yup
<SolarWar0> okie
<mouz> It seems I can not login to REVU. I allowed all javascript. I got "<openid.consumer.consumer.FailureResponse id=None message="Invalid openid.mode: '<No mode set>'">"
<NCommander> mouz, what's your launchpad id?
<mouz> mouz :)
<NCommander> SolarWar0, you were able to login, right?
<nhandler> NCommander, I was able to login too
<NCommander> Ok
<DRebellion> NCommander, can I merge more than one account with the new launchpad account?
<NCommander> Are you guys running on EDGE< or regular launchpad
<NCommander> DRebellion, yeah, just repeat the process for each one
<nhandler> NCommander, EDGE
<NCommander> How about you SolarWar0 ?
<SolarWar0> NCommander, yep
<NCommander> EDGE?
<NCommander> uh oh
<NCommander> ...
 * NCommander prays he's wrong
<NCommander> The openid service should be open to all
<NCommander> Not just those on edge
<DRebellion> NCommander, erm.. I just get a page that says: "To decrypt your password, copy the following into your shell: gpg -d <"
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Known bug
<DRebellion> ...
<NCommander> That broke with theupgrade, still working on it
<RainCT> DRebellion: I can change your pass if you tell me the email
<NCommander> Crap
<NCommander> #
<NCommander> OpenID is already enabled in your Launchpad account, if you're a member of the Launchpad beta test team.
 * NCommander hits head
<NCommander> Damn it, why doesn't that come with a bigger warning label
<nhandler> lol NCommander
<NCommander> I think there is a way to enable it without actually adding EDGE
<RainCT> New MOTU policy: Everyone must be Launchpad Beta Tester
<RainCT> :P
<DRebellion> RainCT, thanks, did you get the private message?
<RainCT> DRebellion: yep, 1 sec
<DRebellion> RainCT, could you email me the new passwords?
<nhandler> RainCT: I think making all MOTUs become beta testers would cause a lot more to quit.
<NCommander> ugh
 * NCommander grumbles
<RainCT> nhandler: just joking :P
<NCommander> According to LP, it should work fine on normal accounts
<RainCT> NCommander: I think it is public since already some time..
<RainCT> *public=for everyone
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> I'm resetting the password on my non-EDGE account to see
<RainCT> why do you have 2 accounts? :P
<NCommander> I just never meged them
<NCommander> Does anyone here not run EDGE?
<coppro> what is EDGE?
<NCommander> coppro, go see if you can login REVU
<coppro> I can
<NCommander> (EDGE is LP's beta test)
<NCommander> *phew*
<NCommander> Ok
<coppro> And I never agreed to participate in any beta anything
<NCommander> Well, by using REVU ...
<NCommander> *shot*
<RainCT> haha
<NCommander> mouz, if you have noscript, you need to disable on both REVU, and launchpad
<NCommander> (or better yet, disable it)
<RainCT> vote: let's hang mouz for scaring NCommander      ;)
<NCommander> +1
<SolarWar0> hrm
<Iulian> +0
<mouz> +1
<nhandler> +1
<Iulian> I don't know mouz.
<coppro> vote: let's hang NCommander for recommending disabling NoScript
<nhandler> -1
 * Iulian smiles
<RainCT> -1
<NCommander> -1
<RainCT> ^^
<NCommander> NoScript is a bad idea
<NCommander> Cause it breaks a lot of legit sites
<NCommander> Lessen up on the tinfoil
<NCommander> mouz, are you running any unusual firefox plugins?
<NCommander> SolarWar0, your upload work ok?
<SolarWar0> i uploaded to review via dput but its not showing up here :-/
<NCommander> package name?
<RainCT> SolarWar0: is it qlix?
<SolarWar0> yep
<NCommander> It sounds like the crontab not too happy
<RainCT> SolarWar0: it's up now - crontab didn't run yet
<NCommander> RainCT, reduce the time on the crontab :-P
<RainCT> SolarWar0: ah, and change the Standards Version to 3.8.0
<SolarWar0> oh i see it
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> Sweet
<NCommander> It works nicely
<NCommander> (for those of us who can login)
<SolarWar0> RainCT, any other comments? :)
<NCommander> vote: is NCommander's improvement to REVU a good thing?
<NCommander> +1
<nhandler> +1
<RainCT> SolarWar0: I've just looked at the lintian output while it was being generated ;)
<DRebellion> NCommander, it's working beautifully. Congrats ;)
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> We're probably the first thing to actually use LP's openid server for this kind of abuse
<NCommander> so remember to file bugs against launchpad and not us
<SolarWar0> RainCT, lintian didn't complain on my end i wonder why
<RainCT> NCommander: you don't know where the crontab entry is, do you? :P
<NCommander> SolarWar0, don't package in Hardy
<mouz> NCommander: disabling noscript didn't help. Circumventing web proxy did. Merge succeeded.
<RainCT> SolarWar0: do you have the version from hardy-backports?
<NCommander> mouz, Weird, please note what you did on the wiki (and maybe bug launchpad to fix their openid server)
<SolarWar0> i only have intrepid inside pbuilder
<NCommander> SolarWar0, that's fine, just install lintian for backports
<NCommander> Because's Hardy's lintian doesn't have all the up to date warnings (like standards 3.8.0)
<DRebellion> NCommander, on the beta revu it says all the times are Europe/Belgian. I think you should specify what UTC+XXXX that is.
<SolarWar0> NCommander, do i need to update other packages as well from backports?
<NCommander> DRebellion, that's a long time thing, I don't even know what it should be -_-;
<DRebellion> haha
<RainCT> DRebellion: it says Berlin, not Belgian o_O
<RainCT> xD
<NCommander> DRebellion, fail.
<DRebellion> same difference
<DRebellion> :P
<RainCT> and it's UTC+1
<DRebellion> yay
<DRebellion> just like BST
<DRebellion> so I don't have to worry
<DRebellion> until the cold, dark stormy nights of winter
 * DRebellion shudders
 * RainCT gives DRebellion a blanket
<DRebellion> :)
<jpds> DRebellion: Or just do TZ="Europe/Berlin" date
<SolarWar0> anyone up for reviewing my package? :)
<nhandler> I'll look at it in a minute SolarWar0. But I'm not a MOTU, so I can't advocate
<SolarWar0> thats fine with me :)
<NCommander> I'm not an MOTU, but I can advocate, but I won't :-P
 * NCommander runs
<RainCT> hahaha
<SolarWar0> hahahah
 * SolarWar0 breaks out his lasso 
<SolarWar0> get back here! ;)
<RainCT> NCommander: I'm watching you ;)
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> My merge broke my local branch
 * NCommander reverts and tries with weave
 * NCommander pokes RainCT's all watching eye
<jpds> NCommander: Watch it, I saw in a movie it starred in, it had fire all over it.
<RainCT> auu
<SolarWar0> way to go xorg
 * NCommander is a firefighter
 * NCommander puts out the eye
<RainCT> o.O
<jpds> RainCT: Never seen lord of the rings?
<RainCT> jpds: yep, why?
<Iulian> How do I update my debian/watch file to avoid matching development versions and use mangle option to match the upstream version?
<Iulian> Currently I have http://sf.net/pkg/pkg-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<coppro> it's a regex
<coppro> if the use it appropriately
<NCommander> why is this 404ing
<coppro> s/if the //
<Jazzva> Iulian, dev versions end in odd digit?
<Iulian> Jazzva: Well, I'd like to avoid dev versions.
<Iulian> Hmm
<Jazzva> Iulian, right. How do you recognize it? I suppose it will end in odd digit (if it's in major.minor format), or have odd digit as minor version (for example x.3.y, major.minor.release). That's the usual notation
<Iulian> Jazzva: It ends in .0.1.0.alpha1
<coppro> If dev versions end in an odd digiet, it's easy: http://sf/net/pkg/pkg-(.*[02468])\.tar\.bz2
<Jazzva> coppro, that won't work. It would accept pkg-03, but not pkg-0.3...
<Jazzva> Iulian, would 0.1.0 qualify as dev version too?
<Jazzva> Iulian, what's the link to the release page of your program/
<Jazzva> ?
<Jazzva> Iulian, found it
<Iulian> Jazzva: http://www.salasaga.org/ but it uses sourceforge too: http://sourceforge.net/projects/salasaga/
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<jmarsden> RainCT: Anything else I need to do before you can sponsor/upload the koverartist debdiff for bug #236140 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236140 in koverartist "New .desktop file for KoverArtist" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236140
<Jazzva> Iulian, maybe the best would be to ask upstream what versioning are they using for dev and what for release versions. Based on that we can form regex that will skip dev versions.
<Iulian> Jazzva: Ok, thanks.
<Jazzva> Iulian, and maybe to suggest them nicely to use some formal scheme that can be easily parsed, in case they aren't. For example, Linux kernel uses odd numbers for minor version to mark development versions, and even to mark release versions.
<nellery> what command line input can be used to search a folder for a specific string?
<jmarsden> Iulian: If you want to experiment until you get an answer... I suspect you may find that pkg-[0-9]\.[0-9]\.[0-9]\.tar\.bz2  would be sufficient to avoid all alpha/beta/release candidate versions?
<jmarsden> nellery: grep -r string folder
<nellery> jmarsden, thanks!
<jmarsden> nellery: No problem.
<Iulian> jmarsden: I don't know if the next release will still be alpha, the current is alpha3 so I cannot avoid alpha candidate versions.
 * Iulian is mailing upstream.
<jmarsden> Iulian: So you are saying that an alpha version can be a "production" version?  That's a strange definition of alpha to me.. so you really do ned to ask the dev(s) concerned.
<Iulian> jmarsden: Yea, I'm pretty confused too.
<norsetto> ScottK: re. bug 252037, do we have some policy on how to report and/or fix bugs on backported packages? Could be blind but cannot find it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252037 in sauerbraten "sauerbraten cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252037
<Iulian> Jazzva, jmarsden: Mail sent.
<Iulian> Anyone knows how to fix: I: salasaga: arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share 1028kB 75%
<Iulian> ?
<laga> make a -common package for arch-independend things
<laga> it basically complains that 75% of your package is /usr/share/
<Jazzva> Iulian, good :)
<directhex> gedit, for example, is mostly /usr/share (hence gedit-common)
<norsetto> directhex: gedit is mostly crap ...
<directhex> norsetto, localised PNGs are crap? :o
<Iulian> laga, directhex: Thanks
<norsetto> directhex: is that a rhetoric question?
<NCommander> does anyone know where I can find a transparent ubuntu logo?
<Flannel> NCommander: transparent?
<NCommander> Flannel, just the Ubuntu "circle" and the words in the font
<NCommander> I need to create a new logo for REVU
<Flannel> Oh, so "just the logo"
<NCommander> Pretty much
<NCommander> I changed REVU's color scheme in my work to make it blue instead of brown
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Flannel> There's SVGs available there, even if you can't find anything raster that works, svgs will.
<Flannel> although I think the pngs are transparent
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I'm just getting tired of brown everywhere
<laga> RainCT: very interesting post on planet. (re: julius)
 * NCommander needs to create a "real" revu logo
 * NCommander goes through the various uploads
<laga> RainCT: if you're interested in dialog building, take a look at dialogos. it's not free and you need windows, but it's a very nice and simple app for developing dialog systems - you can even hook up your lego robot ;)
<Iulian> laga: It seems that I still get that I from lintian. This is my control file: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/control
<Iulian> Am I missing something?
 * Iulian *yawns*
<NCommander> What's the lintian warning/error?
<NCommander> hey SolarWar0
<laga> Iulian: well, are you actually adding stuff to the common package?
<SolarWar0> hey NCommander whats going on?
<NCommander> SolarWar0, working on making REVU now pretty
<NCommander> SolarWar0, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-html
<NCommander> hola geser
<Iulian> laga: Do I need to make a -common.install file?
<laga> probably ;)
<laga> i don't do much packaging
<SolarWar0> oooh perrty :)
<Iulian> Ok, let's bother geser then :-)
<SolarWar0> nhandler, have you had a chance to take alook at my package yet?
<nhandler> SolarWar0: I added a comment with a few suggestions on REVU
<SolarWar0> oh woops
<SolarWar0> thanks :)
<nhandler> np SolarWar0
<Iulian> It's getting late here and I should probably be in bed...
<SolarWar0> Iulian, i know that feeling :)
<Iulian> laga: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/contents - yay. It's not so much in that -common pkg.
<laga> Iulian: maybe you need to call dh_install or something?
<Iulian> laga: Probably... will have a look at it tomorrow morning.
 * Iulian is asleep
<Iulian> Good night all.
<RainCT> laga: thx :)
<RainCT> jmarsden: sorry, I was away. I'll have a look at it now
<jmarsden> RainCT: Thanks!
<RainCT> (sorry I'm away for a while -5-10 min- more - but I'll look at it after that ;))
<RainCT> jmarsden: bbtw, you don't need to write Closes (that's for Debian)
<RainCT> (in the changelog, I mean)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-27
<jmarsden> RainCT: OK.  I think it was cody-sommerville who gave me an example that used that style, so I've been doing it that way.  I suppose it keeps the changelog shorter to just put (LP: #123456) at the end of the line describing the change.
 * NCommander raises his hands, and upgrades REVU again
<jmarsden> NCommander: Are you typing with your feet? :-)
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> I'm making revu pretty(er)
<jmarsden> NCommander: how is all the stuff linking it to PPAs?  Done already?
<NCommander> jmarsden, sorta done, I'm working on improving the general interface first
<jmarsden> OK.
<NCommander> jmarsden, http://nemesisnetworks.com/revu-html
<NCommander> That's whats about to become on REVU
<coppro> I think MOTUs should be MsOTU
<RainCT> heh
<jmarsden> NCommander: I just browsed http://revu.tauware.de/ and it shows a mod_python error... is that your doing??
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, sometimes that makes sense
<laga> RainCT: people at my university are building an elevator control system using dialogos, i can probably get you some pictures once they're done ;)
<RainCT> laga: great :). what's dialogo's homepage?
<NCommander> er
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Is there a Wiki page describing Ubuntu changelog style?  Would one be useful to newcomers?
<NCommander> I forgot to upload a file
<RainCT> NCommander: you can do bzr push --overwrite and 3 bzr pull --overwrite 's if you want a nice log
<RainCT> NCommander: but don't get used to it :P
<NCommander> TADA
<NCommander> Wow
<RainCT> awesome :)
<NCommander> What an improvement
<NCommander> jmarsden, take a look now
<RainCT> NCommander rocks :)
<jmarsden> NCommander: Yep, that looks better!
<ember_> NCommander s/hestitate/hesitate
<NCommander> I just got sick of brown
<RainCT> NCommander: uhm.. why are there needs work entries without the hammer
<NCommander> That's how that got started :-P
<NCommander> Oh crud
<NCommander> Those are actually updated packages
<NCommander> I thought I fixed this little glitch
<NCommander> hold on, I think I know how to fix
<NCommander> THat's frustatingly anonying
<RainCT> jmarsden: back to your debdiff, wouldn't it be better to just include the new .desktop file in debian/, considering that you are replacing upstream's one completely?
<jmarsden> RainCT: I wondered about that... I can do it that way, sure.  Is there a practical benefit to one approach over the other?
<RainCT> jmarsden: (and I've changed the short description in debian/control from "creates" to "graphical application to create". afaikt package descriptions don't use to start with verbs)
<RainCT> jmarsden: well, basically that the debdiff and .diff.gz are easier to read, but it doesn't really matter
<jmarsden> RainCT: OK.  Re the synopsis... I'll re-read policy, I thought it basically says "a short descriptive phrase", and phrases can sometimes start with a verb, I think.
<slangasek> if it starts with a verb that makes it a clause ;)
<slangasek> policy ought to, but doesn't, say that the short desc should be a noun phrase
<jmarsden> slangasek: OK.  Should one of us file a bug against it to that effect :-)
<RainCT> jmarsden: also, you've to think as the short description as "<packagename> is <short description>"
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  OK.  I just checked with a 'famous' package, dpkg -l openoffice.org-writer and it doesn't seem to quite fit, and it started with an upper case letter... oh well.
<jmarsden> Where is the right place to document this kind of packaging "best practice" information?
 * jmarsden thinks if I'm going to learn from my mistakes, maybe others can learn from them too :-)
<geser> NCommander, Iulian: I just came back from the data center from our club, which was full of water after a heavy rain
<NCommander> geser, call the fire department
<NCommander> geser, if it cheers you up, REVU got an upgrade and a face lift
<geser> NCommander: why tried, they called us we need to wait 4 or 5 hours and later when we called again, that need at least 20 cm for their pumps and we got only 15 cm or so
<NCommander> geser, sounds about right
<NCommander> geser, start the bucket brigade then :-P
 * NCommander is a firefighter, and has done that when the pumps failed
<geser> we had got some smaller pumps and got the most water out again
<NCommander> Thas good
<NCommander> At least it could be worse
<geser> the interesting part is the main power connectors to our UPS's were completely under water and still worked
<RainCT> jmarsden: on your wiki page, for example :)
<NCommander> geser, you could have it worse; check out these guys http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A-Bit-More-Dire.aspx
<geser> what we can tell now is that some furniture got damaged by the water but nothing technical
 * jmarsden thinks a lot of well known packages don't have good synopses, based on what I'm learning... gcc, binutils, etc.  
<RainCT> also, note that packages by Canonical employees are usually not good examples
 * RainCT hides :P
<jmarsden> RainCT: I can do that, but few wannabee MOTUs are going to be reading my wiki page!
<geser> NCommander: http://fun.drno.de/movies/serverraum.avi is like our situation but we didn't have windows in the server room
<NCommander> geser, no, I won't use windows as a server OS either
<geser> NCommander: real windows, not the one from MS
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> Classy server room then
<NCommander> We use an old AIX server as our chair in our server room
<directhex> woo
 * jmarsden waits for the punchline... "if you sit down too hard, it reboots" ?
<directhex> the age of computing hasn't been the same since computers stopped also being furniture
<RainCT> jmarsden: well, I'm thinking since some time that we should have a "common mistakes" page (to refer to it from REVU and so)
<RainCT> what do you think about that guys?
<NCommander> RainCT, I'm game
<NCommander> RainCT, we can put "How to not upgrade a server" on it ;-)
<NCommander> So what do people think of the new REVU look?
<directhex> geser, a machine room underwater breaks my heart :(
<NCommander> directhex, it could be worse. It could have been vaporized
<geser> directhex: not only yours, we needed more than 6 hours to get most water out again
<directhex> geser, how long before you can survey the equipment for survivors? :(
<jmarsden> RainCT: Looks like there used to be one, but it got merged into the Packaging Guide.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#head-c17f31ae0d8b97d4e679e2289707746e3c89fae0
<RainCT> yes, but that one is pretty short
<RainCT> not sure if we should make it longer
<directhex> NCommander, it's seeing disaster vids like the above that makes me a little happier about using an enormously dangerous fire suppression system
<NCommander> Well, as a fire fighter
<NCommander> Supression systems usually help
<NCommander> And they save our lives and equipment
<jmarsden> RainCT: Maybe is should be an appendix to the guide, or something like that?
<jmarsden> s/is/it/
<directhex> NCommander, as long as nobody with any breathing difficulties whatsoever goes near our machine room..... and have you seen the average equipment integrator?
<NCommander> Yeah, I've dealt with HVACs
<NCommander> Oh wait
 * NCommander brainfart
<directhex> our machine room is a reduced oxygen atmosphere. a few visiots have had a bit of a funny turn when entering
<jmarsden> NCommander: I think directhex means the suppression systems that make the room oxygen-poor, as though it is a high altitude?
<directhex> jmarsden, spot on
<NCommander> That's dangerous
<NCommander> I'm suprised that's even legal
<directhex> NCommander, only if you don't like working at altitude!
<NCommander> directhex, I work on limited air enough
 * NCommander has run out air in a fire
<directhex> 15% ought to be enough for anybody
<NCommander> Scary ass situation
<NCommander> At 15, you get dizzy, but still can function
<NCommander> Its 12 when you pass out
<NCommander> and 9 when you die
<directhex> NCommander, but 15 is also at a level where fires won't hold
<NCommander> directhex, yeah, but you create an incredibly dangerous setup which could cause a backdraft
<NCommander> One good backdraft, and the only thing that will be left of that room is MAYBE the floor
<directhex> don't look at me, the university insurers insisted on fire suppression. and nobody seems to like halon anymore
<directhex> pumping nitrogen into the room seemed like a good idea at the time
<NCommander> directhex, with good reason
<NCommander> halon will kill you
<NCommander> Hell, we're not even allowed to enter a building once a halon system goes unless we know someone is in there
<directhex> NCommander, so will a fully loaded rack
<NCommander> We have to call in HAZMAT in all other situations
<jmarsden> FM-200 may be a decent alternative to Halon these days?  Not that I work in that kind of environment...
<directhex> i wish the Powers That Be would make up their minds over the dangers of oxyreduct
<directhex> we've been told everything between "no special measures needed" to "wear hazmat suit"
<NCommander> jmarsden, I heard it had some issues. If you want a fire out, Halon still the way to go. I know a lot of places that are underground which conviential firefighting is near impossible its still used
<NCommander> It stops the chain reaction just like that
<NCommander> (damn impressive stuff, I've seen it used)
<directhex> currently i'm under orders to turn off the nitrogen plant & open the doors to let the levels rise. but that involves going to a small shed on the roof :/
<directhex> which is a  PITA when just swapping an ethernet cable
<NCommander> directhex, where do you work, National Archives?
<NCommander> I can't picture a company being THAT paranoid
<directhex> university
<RainCT> jmarsden: beh am I slow today :P. try to avoid lines longer than 80 characters in debian/changelog (and basically everywhere :P)
<directhex> aha, here it is. http://www.wagner.de/fire-prevention/operation/index.html?L=2
<directhex> directhex@mortos:~$ echo "jmarsden: beh am I slow today :P. try to avoid lines longer than 80 characters in debian/changelog (and basically everywhere :P)" | wc
<directhex>       1      21     129
<directhex> not everywhere ;)
<NCommander> directhex, I'm planning on adding a changelog preview to the details page soon
<NCommander> Just to make life easier
<NCommander> I need to run for about 10 minutes, but before I do, can I get your opinions on the updated REVU directhex and geser?
<directhex> ooh, the new stylesheet looks much more pro
<directhex> needs a logo, but still
<NCommander> directhex, well, a few people saw my working prototype
<NCommander> and begged it went on production
<NCommander> So it did
<NCommander> It got started with the fact I got sick of brown
<NCommander> (a brown skin WILL return; all the color changes are just CSS)
<NCommander> directhex, logins are now integrated with LP (although it bugs out with noscript),
<NCommander> keysyncing is history
<NCommander> (keys are synced on first login, and then new keys are downloaded if needed on subsequent logins)
<nhandler> NCommander, I like the new style sheet. I just need to get used to the smaller font
<NCommander> nhandler, I might have made it too small, its still a work in progress
<NCommander> I based it off the design of LP's bug tracker
<NCommander> Trying to keep the good elements, and loosing the bad
<NCommander> like I reversed the queue ordering, making it a FIFO
<NCommander> (newest uploads appear at the top)
<NCommander> nhandler, directhex, geser as an added bonus, the blob of text disappears once you login
<RainCT> jmarsden: (I'm pbuilding now and will upload after that)
<jmarsden> RainCT: Cool, thanks!
<nhandler> NCommander: Very cool. That blob was a little annoying. But you might consider allowing the user to toggle it on and off. That way, they can access the information without having to logout
<RainCT> jmarsden: btw, next time you touch an Ubuntu package, as in a package which doesn't come from Debian, it may be worth to ping the Maintainer
<RainCT> as he knows it better
<RainCT> NCommander: what did I say about the blob? :P
<NCommander> nhandler, actually, I wanted to do that, but I don't know enough javascript to implement that
 * jdong feels like such a nerd at  the moment... he is sitting at his very first thinkpad X61
<RainCT> NCommander: it's easy, I can do it if you do the visual part ;)
<NCommander> RainCT, yes please :-)
<NCommander> I'm not very good with java script
 * NCommander is currently drafting an email
<RainCT> it's basically changing the CSS property "display" to "none"
<NCommander> RainCT, grab the current trunk, and just edit the info html page
<RainCT> to hide it and back to whatever (I haven't done much web stuff this last year :P) it is to show it again
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I have to fix the resizing on one of the icons
<NCommander> And some more work
 * RainCT tries to remember of some page where he did that
<NCommander> But it's such a massive improvement ...
<RainCT> NCommander: yep.. pray that siretart won't want you to revert it :P
<NCommander> He liked it
<NCommander> Although I think he was less thrilled about the purple/blush then I was
<RainCT> heh
<jmarsden> NCommander: Is there a per-login themed REVU in your future :-)
<NCommander> jmarsden, yup
<jmarsden> Thought so.
<NCommander> If you really miss the old style, you just need to load the old style sheet
<geser> NCommander: can you make the columns of the different tables be the same width in each table? so the entries don't move more left or right
 * RainCT proposed the same some hours ago :)
<NCommander> geser, I will as soon as I remember enough CSS/HTML to do so, this was sorta a rushed out to make RainCT happy release
 * RainCT pulls
<jmarsden> NCommander: You should put that in the changelog :-)
<NCommander> put what in the changelog?
<jmarsden> NCommander: "this was sorta a rushed out to make RainCT happy release"
<jmarsden> :-)
<RainCT> sure, now I am the evil
<RainCT> ;P
<NCommander> aren't you?
 * NCommander runs
<NCommander> j/k ;-)
<RainCT> of course I am
<RainCT> :P
<NCommander> You are greatly appreciated RainCT
<RainCT> nah, you are ;)
<NCommander> I'm no MOTU, you make my packages enter univere
<NCommander> *universe
<RainCT> lol
 * NCommander would like to add an autouploader to REVU once a package gets two advocations
<RainCT> good argument
 * wgrant wouldn't like REVU to have an archive key....
<RainCT> NCommander: continue dreaming :P
<RainCT> you just want to abuse your admin privs :P
<NCommander> I said like
<NCommander> I know realistically it won't happen
<NCommander> Unless I add a way someone can upload a signed changes file
 * NCommander strokes beard
 * RainCT objects now before you think more about it :P
<geser> NCommander: try <colgroup> and several <col width="some value" /> (see like I've done it for the FTBFS page)
<RainCT> anyway.. let's see if I do the hide think
<NCommander> geser, thank you :-)
<RainCT> geser: <colgroup>  o_O
<RainCT> ?
 * NCommander is right now drafting an email to -motu
<RainCT> is that new?
<NCommander> SInce I broke REVU for anyone who uses noscript :-/
<NCommander> or LP did
<RainCT> NCommander: where should I put the link?
<NCommander>  Put it under View: *list*
<NCommander> And if you want to straighten the tables out, that would be an added bonus
<NCommander> (can you also commit the index.py thats in my home folder in spooky)
<RainCT> what does it have?
<NCommander> RainCT, fixes the New Package list to not also include the Updated Packages
<RainCT> and why do you put it in your home? :P
<NCommander> (I coded it right on production ... probably a bad habit)
<geser> RainCT: new since HTML 4.0
<geser> you can of course also specify the width in the data cells
<RainCT> geser: what's the difference?
<RainCT> oh, it's in my HTML4 book
<NCommander> my HTML book is 3.2 ...
<NCommander> Time to buy a new book
<jmarsden> RainCT: I just got emails that the build of koverartist failed... ?
<RainCT> btw, does someone want to build a Visual Basic 5.0 book? :P
<RainCT> jmarsden: don't worry it's in my PPA
<RainCT> jmarsden: my PC wanted to download dependencies during 45 minutes :P
<jmarsden> Wow, you must have a slow net connection?  OK.
<RainCT> (don't worry = don't worry, but fix it ;))
<RainCT> yep.. I've a 3G modem
<jmarsden> OK... I can fix it... can I d/l it from your PPA?  I've only used my own PPA so far, not someone elses!
<wgrant> RainCT: Why is julius-voxforge in NEW, but julius itself isn't?
<RainCT> wgrant: because I accidentally uploaded it - feel free to reject it
<RainCT> * I uploaded it accidentally, rather. I write strange after midnight (and before, too) :P
<wgrant> RainCT: I don't have such powers. I was just checking if we'd see it in Intrepid soon, as it looks rather interesting.
<wgrant> That sentence was fine.
<RainCT> wgrant: :)
<RainCT> yep, but I don't like it :P
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<RainCT> NCommander: remember? weekend ;P
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> RainCT, got the tables fixed?
<RainCT> NCommander: there's something wrong with the code in index.php from your home
<wgrant> PHP!?
<RainCT> NCommander: you check if isNew is True/False, but it defaults to 'false' (str)
<RainCT> *py
<NCommander> RainCT, ack, thats a left over from the conflict
<NCommander> Mind clearing that up ;-)
<RainCT> should it be True, or the other two strings?
<RainCT> * False
 * RainCT should really finish now and go sleep :P
<NCommander> I don't know off the top of my head
 * NCommander finishs his email to ubuntu-motu
<RainCT> I added a FIXME
<RainCT> comment
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> RainCT, check your inbox for the email I just sent to Ubuntu-motu
<NCommander> And please weigh in before leaving us
<RainCT> in which .html is the uploads table?
<NCommander> RainCT, its printed out in code
<NCommander> Not an .html
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> ugly :P
<RainCT> ok, listheader.html i tis
<jmarsden> RainCT: koverartist build failed because of a KDE dependency issue of some kind... is that really my fault, or is that an Intrepid KDE library problem of some kind?
<NCommander> hey emgent
<jmarsden> RainCT: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16340421/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.koverartist_0.5-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RainCT> seems like it's intrepid
<jmarsden> RainCT: That's what I thought... shuold I file a bug somehow about that?
<RainCT> NCommander: I get a giant heart :P
<NCommander> RainCT, yeah, I wanted to drive home the fact that some packages are ready for upload ;-)
<NCommander> (actually, I forgot to resize that image and reave as heart_small.png)
 * jmarsden thinks... well,  it was "the release to make RainCT happy" :-)
<RainCT> bah+
<NCommander> It made me happy to
<NCommander> NO MORE BROWN!
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> My mail to ubuntu-motu bounced
<nhandler> Why did it bounce?
<NCommander> It says I'm unsubscribed
<NCommander> But I know I am
<jmarsden> NCommander: Do you have multiple email addresses?  Which one did you send from... etc.
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> Just sonicmctails@gmail.com
<NCommander> It does this will all ubuntu lists
<jmarsden> NCommander: Then either someone somewhere in the Ubuntu mail processing crew hates you, or you really are unsubscribed...?
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> I get all emails sent to the list
<NCommander> Resending
<NCommander> I can see the Welcome to list
<NCommander> email
<NCommander> There it goes
<NCommander> Took two tries
<NCommander> jmarsden, care to weigh in?
<nhandler> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-July/004283.html
<NCommander> yeah I saw
<NCommander> christ
<NCommander> Why didn't I spell check this -_-;
<NCommander> I think I need to go to bed
<RainCT> hehe
<NCommander> Just start replying :-P
<vorian> NCommander: nice job :)
<NCommander> on breaking REVU with everyone who has noscript?
 * NCommander isn't sure if thats a feature or a bug
<vorian> hehe
<NCommander> It requires people to loosen the tin foil
<RainCT> oh, that wasn't intended? *g*
 * NCommander whacks RainCT 
<NCommander> vorian, REVU actually going to get attached to an autobuilder network so packages can be built and caught for early failure before going through the NEW queue, and then blowing apart in four of the five release archs ;-)
<vorian> nice :)
<RainCT> NCommander: please *don't* edit files in place - I just got a conflict :P
<NCommander> RainCT, do a bzr revert before merging
<NCommander> vorian, well, I'm debating if I want to actually bother with dak, or go try mini-dak
<vorian> i think it looks much better in blue btw
 * NCommander has used dak before, and has already lost a great number of brain cells
<NCommander> wow
 * NCommander worhsips vorian 
<NCommander> someone else who said it!
<RainCT> NCommander: that would undo the Config.py changes
<NCommander> RainCT, bzr revert index.py
<RainCT> I'm too lazy :P
 * NCommander hits you over the head with his dak server
<vorian> NCommander: how are the accounts figured, seems mine reverted ...
<NCommander> vorian, we didn't migrate over user permissions. If you want reviewer/admin back, you need to merge your old one
<NCommander> The problem is here the lostpw function broke going into production, and I have yet to run down the cause
<vorian> weird
<NCommander> RainCT, Config.py hack applied
<NCommander> vorian, I just set you reviewer in the system
<vorian> ty
<NCommander> RainCT, can you please chown the logs folder so the revu1 user can read themn?
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> I just figured out why the password reseter doesn't work
<RainCT> apache's error.log?
<NCommander> er wait
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> RainCT, yeah, and the /var/logs/apache2 folder
<RainCT> it's /var/log, not /var/logs (as you've alread done twice the same typoe :P)
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> I don't have tab complete here
<RainCT> done
<RainCT> and I've replied to your mail
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I get why the pw resetter isn't working
<NCommander> gpg: packages@schauenburg.nl: skipped: public key not found
<NCommander> THe best laid plans ...
<ScottK> Good evening all
<NCommander> RainCT, please add group readibility/writability to /srv/revu-production/random-seed
<ScottK> Whoever pinged me earlier today it's rolled off my scrollback, so please ping me again if it's still relevant.
<ScottK> NCommander: Ever find your power cord?
<NCommander> ScottK, sorry, I can't find the actual box
<NCommander> Like the actual HW is missing
<ScottK> Ah.
<NCommander> Not just the cord
<ScottK> Heh.
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> rainct went away
<RainCT> moment
<NCommander> ScottK, check out REVU; for everytime LP gets ugler, REVU gets prettier :-P
<RainCT> hah
<ScottK> ;-)
<RainCT> NCommander: tables aligned
<ScottK> FOSS is the future.  You'd think they'd know that.
<RainCT> NCommander: I'll do the JS thing tomorrow - my brain doesn't work now :P
<NCommander> RainCT, I need permissions fixed
<RainCT> NCommander: I've also decremented the margin on the sides
<NCommander> Just stick around for a few more minutes while I work out why the PW resetter doesn't work
<RainCT> NCommander: revu1 can read random_seed
<NCommander> The www-data user needs to own it
<NCommander> THat's what the GPG error log is saying
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> r or rw?
<NCommander> rw
<RainCT> ok, done
<RainCT> pubring.gpg too?
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> No warnings
<RainCT> okay
<NCommander> Why the hell is this not working
<RainCT> why is there a launchpad.gpg again? I thoguht I removed it
<RainCT> anyway.. do you still need me?
<NCommander> I almost got it
<NCommander> RainCT, just another moment
 * NCommander inserts the pathetic begging for you to stay
<NCommander> RainCT, can you look at the substituion in merge.py on line 72?
<NCommander> The right output coming out in key, but its not getting substituted in
<RainCT> """ % s
<RainCT> that's my line 72
<NCommander> I changed it slightly in production for debugging
<NCommander> (since I'm not having this issue on 127.0.0.1(
<NCommander> *)
<RainCT> how do you know the line there?
<NCommander> nano Ctl-C :-P
<NCommander> its just a changed variable name
<NCommander> I thought for some reason it was doing something stupid with the variable name S
<NCommander> Wait ...
 * NCommander forces the mime type to text
 * RainCT gets a giant glove to hit NCommander :P
<NCommander> And there it goes
<NCommander> vorian, can you please try merging your accounts?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> fail
<NCommander> why?
<vorian> Incorrect e-mail address or password. Back.
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> Are you sure your using the right password?
<NCommander> REVU's are randomly generated
<NCommander> and there was never a change password function
<vorian> i understand that :)
<NCommander> Can you recover?
<vorian> haha
<vorian> There is no REVU account for vorian@ubuntu.com, yet.
 * NCommander falls backwards 
 * vorian hands NCommander a redbull
<RainCT> it has already been merged
<NCommander> I take it you don't use REVU very often vorian?
<RainCT> NCommander: vorian's account has already been merged..
<vorian> I merged it when NCommander said i should about 30 minutes ago
<NCommander> RainCT, er no, I see a vorian@ubuntu.com in the uploaders list
<NCommander> oh wait
<NCommander> stupid cache
<vorian> my account seems fine now
<vorian> ah, pretty blue :)
<NCommander> I'm not the only one sick of brown ;-)
<RainCT> now, good night
<vorian> nn RainCT
<RainCT> it's half past 3 in the morning here :P
<NCommander> thank you for your contribution to REVU RainCT
<ScottK> Blue is good.
<RainCT> xD
<NCommander> ScottK, so I take it you approve of the new skin for REVU?
 * RainCT doesn't like it somehow
<RainCT> it reminds me of sth..
<NCommander> sth?
<RainCT> something
 * ScottK hasn't looked yet... just likes blue better than brown.
<RainCT> I'm not sure about what exactly, but something displeasing
<RainCT> :P
<NCommander> RainCT, lack of sleep
<RainCT> ah, now I know. kubunu it was called
<RainCT> :P
 * RainCT runs away
 * vorian shoots lasers at RainCT 
 * RainCT dies
<RainCT> *** screen detached, good night :)
<tbielawa> hello everybody
<tbielawa> when building back for debian do you all do that with pbuilder or other methods?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I do it with pbuilder.  Others have other ways.
<tbielawa> alright, thanks
<tbielawa> are there any ubuntu-main sponsors on?
<ScottK> tbielawa: If it's not urgent, please just subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<tbielawa> ScottK: np.
<LaserJock> I've got a question on the new REVU
<LaserJock> what is the difference between Needs Work and Needs Review?
<NCommander> LaserJock, Needs Work are packages that have received a negative adovcation
<NCommander> Needs Review are ones that haven't been looked at all
<jmarsden> NCommander: Where is the current API into LP documented?  The one you are using for the new REVU stuff?
<NCommander> jmarsden, the "API" I'm using is parsing RDF documents
<NCommander> As for openid, its a published spec
<NCommander> jmarsden, that's why parsing revu-uploaders isn't an option
<NCommander> The rdf file is a megabyte, and TBH, spooky probably won't be too happy running through it
<jmarsden> Ewww.  That's all there is?  Yes, I know about OpenID.  With a team of paid prorgammers working on LP, I'd have expected it to come with some sort of documented API by now.
<wgrant> jmarsden: It's almost there...
<ScottK> jmarsden: Welcome to the large and growing club of people that expected more from Launchpad than they got.
<jmarsden> wgrant: OK, good.  But noone can see it, the API docs are not public, no-one can discuss it until it arrives, because LP is closed source... brrr.
<wgrant> jmarsden: Erm, I said it's almost there.
<wgrant> They will be public once it's done.
<wgrant> Though why not before I do not know.
<LaserJock> NCommander: I don't see where a "negative advocation" (isn't that an oxymoron?) is indicated on the pages?
<LaserJock> wgrant: why would they release docs for something they haven't built yet?
<wgrant> LaserJock: So we can poke holes in it beforehand.
<jmarsden> LaserJock: So people can comment on the spec, suggest improvements, compare and contrast with other similar APIs, etc.
<wgrant> They must have a design somewhere.
<ScottK> LaserJock: This sounds like the sort order that, IIRC, sistpoty set up.
<NCommander> LaserJock, anytime a review posts a comment and doesn't advocate
<wgrant> LaserJock: A comment that isn't an advocation.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Right, no chance that external review of the design would yield improvments.
<ScottK> LaserJock: It is Launchpad after all and they understand this stuff so much better than we do.
 * LaserJock backs away at seeing all the red highlights in his IRC client ;-)
<crimsun> perhaps you'd like red highlights in your e-mail inboxes via spam^W?
 * NCommander unfortantely marks jmarsden's bug invalid
<LaserJock> so umm, why can't I vote/advocate?
<wgrant> LaserJock: You need to merge your old account to get privileges.
<NCommander> LaserJock, you need to merge your old account to recover reviewer status
<LaserJock> ah
<jmarsden> NCommander: Sigh.  OK.
<LaserJock> so does that mean anybody can comment?
<NCommander> I have the start of a script that will set review/admins automatically somepoint
<wgrant> LaserJock: It has been that way for a while.
<LaserJock> :(
<NCommander> jmarsden, that being said, emails will be added when REVU decides to reject an upload
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not entirely sure what my old REVU account was, I've had a few of them
<NCommander> LaserJock, you can merge multiple accounts together
<NCommander> Just try email addresses and Recover Password
<LaserJock> ah, found it
<LaserJock> NCommander: that was the problem
<LaserJock> I couldn't remember which addresses I'd used
<nhandler> NCommander, You got the recover password feature working?
<NCommander> nhandler, yeah
<NCommander> It was a MIME bug; different apache setting between localhost and REVU
<NCommander> I just needed to force the recover screen to text/plain
<LaserJock> well, I'm not much of a fan of OpenID, but it is a bit more convenient
<NCommander> LaserJock, well, Launchpad has an AuthServer API which they were going to let us use for REVU2
<NCommander> LaserJock, I know one of the LP's devels pretty well, maybe I can poke him to find out if they're still willing to play ball
<NCommander> (that being said, LP admits their openid server needs some work)
<wgrant> NCommander: They won't. They're implementing another external auth system.
<NCommander> oh fun
<NCommander> They could just improve the one they have ...
<wgrant> It was meant to be out around January, but appears to have vanished.
<LaserJock> *sigh* I guess with all this activity my hopes of turning REVU off are dashed ;-)
<NCommander> LaserJock, you wanted to turn REVU off?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Given Launchpad's track record of supporting distro requirements, I think it was forlorn to start with.
<LaserJock> NCommander: yes
<ScottK> LaserJock wants us just to use Launchpad for everything.
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I don't want us taking new packages
<NCommander> REVU needed quite a bit of TLC
<NCommander> LaserJock, huh?
<NCommander> LaserJock, you really think PPAs are a suitable alternative?
<LaserJock> it's rediculous the amount of packages we pump into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> NCommander: it's called Debian ...
 * wgrant agrees with LaserJock.
 * NCommander would agree with LaserJock if getting a package into Debian wasn't a massive headache
<wgrant> We have low enough QA at the moment.
<NCommander> It's a constant fight I find.
<wgrant> We don't need several hundred packages without a maintaining.
<wgrant> *maintainer
<LaserJock> over 1/3 of the packages MOTU have to maintain are from REVU, and we have to maintain them *entirely* as opposed to getting help from Debian
<ScottK> LaserJock: What we need to do if find the crap ancient packages that have been abandoned and get rid of them.
<ScottK> if/is
<NCommander> and for the other 2/3s, you sometimes have to deal with rather stubborn DDs who would like to see us die. I can only get one to include glibc 2.8 fixes
<LaserJock> ScottK: most of those we don't maintain, no  burden on us
<NCommander> Is there an ubuntu equivelent of popcon?
<LaserJock> uh, popcon
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<LaserJock> NCommander: if a package can't get into Debian I'm very suspicous about it going into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> the only cases are the few license differences
<NCommander> LaserJock, have you personally worked at finding a sponsor directly with Debian?
<LaserJock> and Ubuntu-specific packages
 * wgrant screams.
<wgrant> fujitsu@syklone:~/mdt/versions$ wc -l universe_not_sid
<wgrant> 857 universe_not_sid
<NCommander> It's a pain in the ass.
<LaserJock> NCommander: um yeah, I'm a Debian Maintainer
<NCommander> You can update your packages
<NCommander> I'm not a D Anything
<NCommander> (yet)
<LaserJock> NCommander: I've gotten my packages into Debian *much* faster than in Ubuntu
<NCommander> LaserJock, my experience is quite the opposite
<LaserJock> my first package took 2 days to get into Debian
<NCommander> I do submit to Debian
<LaserJock> as opposed to 2 weeks I think in Ubuntu
<NCommander> But after it goes through on Ubuntu and then request sync
<LaserJock> but that was a couple years ago ;-)
<NCommander> LaserJock, still haven't found a sponsor for Code::Blocks
<NCommander> No one wants to touch it
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> because it's kind of a pain
<LaserJock> code blocks has been attempted several times
<NCommander> The big problem was Debian was vetoing wxWidgets 2.8 for YEARS
<jmarsden> NCommander: Re gpg info-finding from .changes files... can't you grab the Key ID and then do:   gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <KEYID>
<LaserJock> NCommander: so?
<NCommander> (there was a rather large spat about it on d-devel)
<NCommander> No, I'm just saying why it never actually got in despite previous attempts
<LaserJock> just because it's hard doesn't mean it shouldn't be done!
<wgrant> NCommander: Yes, the wx stuff was stupid. But that's not why we have most of the packages.
<NCommander> jmarsden, the .changes file signature doesn't have the original figureprint
<NCommander> wgrant, no, I was just addressing why codeblocks was constantly rejected
<LaserJock> the maintainence burden from all these packages is really quite troublesome
<NCommander> I'm quite aware
<wgrant> The current situation is ridiculous and unmaintainable.
<NCommander> But if we're the upstream packagers in Debian
<NCommander> I don't see the difference ...
<NCommander> Its the same group of people
<NCommander> Just spread across now two distributions
<NCommander> Is there something I'm not seeing?
<jmarsden> NCommander: I have one from _RainCT , I can get its Key ID by doing gpg --verify --fingerprint <changesfile>.  Then I can use the Key ID from that do to the command just poted and import his key.  Isn't that what we want REVU to be able to do?
<wgrant> Except that our development community is a tiny percentage of the size of Debian's...
<ScottK> Part of the difference is that if you upload something to Debian you make a commitment to maintain it.  Fewer drive by's.
<wgrant> ScottK: Right.
<crimsun> then the answer is pretty straightforward.  We're not doing enough to push the appropriate changes upstream (not Debian).
<ScottK> It's ~100 versus ~1000
<NCommander> I'll be damned
<NCommander> wgrant, ever get help from another DD resolving an issue?
<wgrant> NCommander: Other than for sponsorship I haven't tried.
<NCommander> jmarsden, ok ... I was under the impression that you couldn't get the fingerprint from the changes file
<wgrant> crimsun: Hm? That's not relevant here...
<NCommander> wgrant, at times I've gotten a porter to help if it was arch specifc
<NCommander> But I'm more used to people telling me that "It's my package, you fix it"
<NCommander> So TBH, there is no difference in my book
<crimsun> wgrant: packaging-specific shouldn't be that burdensome.
<NCommander> Maintainers in debian I find are on their own, or if the package is semi-popular, might see a little love from the QA group
<jmarsden> NCommander: Assuming you know a keyserver to grab the key from given its Key ID, which is this case we do, it seems doable.
<NCommander> jmarsden, the only problem with allowing people to upload free nilly is just ripe for abuse :-/
<wgrant> crimsun: We're talking about 900 packages which are in Ubuntu but not Debian...
<LaserJock> NCommander: I've gotten a lot more help in maintaining packages in Debian than in Ubuntu
<jmarsden> NCommander: ?  You know *exactly* who they are, they signed the package with their GPG key... makes abuse awkward, I would think?
<NCommander> I'd like to note for the record that the Debian archive is roughly 8000 source packages, including arch all
<crimsun> wgrant: 900 source?
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah
<wgrant> jmarsden: No restriction on who can upload, though.
<NCommander> jmarsden, I can generate 10 or 20 fake keys and spam REVU straight to hell
<ScottK> OTOH, if I'd been told "Go see Debian to get stuff in" when I started, I probably wouldn't be here.  All those packages are in Debian now.
<NCommander> I came here because I got fed up with the Debian attitude
<wgrant> crimsun: It looks that way.
<wgrant> ScottK: You are the exception, not the rule.
<crimsun> I would caution people to not close off Ubuntu as a vector.
<NCommander> and as a porter, especially a hurd one, I had a lot of trouble getting maintainers to accept fixes
<LaserJock> ScottK: we can do better than "Go see Debian", but we don't have to keep dumping packages in like crazy
<ScottK> People always tell me that, and it's not always a good thing ....
<ScottK> LaserJock: How many new packages have been uploaded this cycle?
<LaserJock> haven't a clue but since we were at 700 when I looked at gutsy
 * NCommander looks at REVU
<ScottK> wgrant: Can you teach your script to find not in debian or hardy, but in intrepid?
<LaserJock> at least 100/release I'm guessing
<wgrant> ScottK: I will try to do so now.
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.
<ScottK> LaserJock: For Hardy there were a lot.  I don't think so many for Intrepid.
<LaserJock> sure, not yet
<LaserJock> but a few REVU Days and the FF push should do the trick
<NCommander> If someone can tell me what the command to count rows in postgreSQL, I can tell you how many packages got uploaded to REVU since April
<ScottK> FF push?
<LaserJock> ScottK: people rush before Feature Freeze to get everything in
<ScottK> NCommander: This issue isn't how many to REVU, but how many in the archive?
<ScottK> Right
<NCommander> ScottK, people want to know how many were submitted
<NCommander> 714 distinct source packages have been uploaded to REVU since it was brought online
<LaserJock> online when?
<NCommander> not counting nuked uploads
<NCommander> LaserJock, 2005 I would guess
<ScottK> No, we started over when it went to sparky.
<wgrant> The DB has been cleaned since then.
<NCommander> wgrant, any idea when?
<LaserJock> I was going to say, that seems awfully low
<wgrant> Check the date of the first upload, I guess?
<LaserJock> wasn't that like 1.5 years ago?
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe not, I can't really remember
<wgrant> revubase=# SELECT * FROM upload ORDER BY dateofupload ASC LIMIT 1;
<wgrant>  upid |        dateofupload        | sid | usid | isarchived
<wgrant> ------+----------------------------+-----+------+------------
<wgrant>     7 | 2007-08-18 13:20:05.993181 |   4 |    5 | f
<wgrant> So less than a year.
<NCommander> I've got 2007-08-18
<NCommander> Yeah
<wgrant> Wow.
<wgrant> revubase=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM upload;
<wgrant>  count
<wgrant> -------
<wgrant>   2900
<wgrant> So an average of somewhat over 4 uploads per sourcepackage. Not good.
<LaserJock> wgrant: is there a way to see how many comments?
<wgrant> 2643.
<LaserJock> I wonder if making people maintain REVU packages would do anything
<crimsun> if your aim is to move away from revu, then that's pretty silly.
<LaserJock> I don't mind having packages in Ubuntu, not in Debian, quite so much if they're being maintained
<LaserJock> my aim is to not have a pile of junk in our archive, especially when it's expensive junk
<ScottK> That'd make sense.
<wgrant> I wonder how easily I can work out the last time each was uploaded.
<wgrant> (it looks there might only be around 50 NEW so far for Intrepid, but that sounds wrong)
<crimsun> LaserJock: all of it is expensive; the only issue is where the initial effort is spent.
<ScottK> wgrant: I suspect that's about right.
<crimsun> anyhow, we've bitched enough about a lack of resources, so what I've been doing is going to middle- and high-schoolers, freshmen, etc.  If the aim is to have them work with Debian from the onset, then it would be nice to know now.
 * NCommander agrees with crimsun 
<wgrant> We don't need people to work on new packages!
<wgrant> We need people to maintain existing ones.
<crimsun> wgrant: note the explicit lack of "new" in my statement.
<wgrant> This discussion is about putting new packages in Debian first. I don't think we made assertions about other types of changes.
<ScottK> wgrant: You have to let volunteers focus where their intent lies.  There is nothing wrong with new packages.  The problem is unmaintained new packages.
<wgrant> ScottK: Which is most of them, I suspect.
<ScottK> Right.
<NCommander> so then you could restrict new packages to MOTUs only
<ScottK> So for new packages not from Debian, make it an individual maintainer.
<wgrant> Maybe we should expire new packages after 12 months if they don't have any more uploads or don't meet a popcon requirement or something.
 * NCommander has always thought that should be the case
<crimsun> or make part of the process of new Ubuntu source to get it into Debian within a reasonable timeframe of, say, 12 months.
<ScottK> wgrant: I'd rather it be like Testing where you pitch them if they have RC bugs not addressed.
<wgrant> ScottK: RC bugs can be Importance: Low here.
<ScottK> True.
<wgrant> There's no way to determine what is RC here.
<ScottK> We'd have to come up with our own standards.
<ScottK> I'm suggesting a parallel concept, not a carbon copy.
<NCommander> Maybe we should have some sorta testing archive
<crimsun> in what circumstances are RC bugs not also for Ubuntu?
<NCommander> Create Grumpy Groundhog, and then have Intrepid be testing
<wgrant> We can't. That would take LP a decade to do.
<NCommander> wgrant, is that why we dont' currently have a specific testing distribution?
<wgrant> crimsun: With the way somebody defined Launchpad bug importances, a critical bug in a package could be Low.
<wgrant> NCommander: No, that's because it's not how Ubuntu works.
<ScottK> How about something like if there is an SRU worthy bug that is unfixed through an entire development cycle, it gets remove at Beta.
<crimsun> wgrant: but LP triaging aside, surely Debian RC status should imply we get it fixed ASAP in Ubuntu, too?
<wgrant> ScottK: So we look through 900 packages each cycle?
<wgrant> crimsun: These packages aren't in Debian.
<wgrant> And note that a lot of our packages don't have users, so won't get bugs.
<ScottK> wgrant: It'll be fewer, faster and we could get bugsquad to triage the list perhaps.
<crimsun> wgrant: I'm talking of a larger problem that isn't restricted to those source packages.
<ScottK> No, users, no bugs, no maintenance, no problem.
<wgrant> crimsun: We have ajmitch's RC bugs page.
<wgrant> ScottK: But then when $USER comes along and tries to use it we look bad.
<NCommander> If universe was disabled out of the box and had a rather big disclaimer ...
<ScottK> That used to be the case.
<wgrant> There is a really, really easy solution to this problem.
<wgrant> Send people to Debian first!
<ScottK> wgrant: Fortunately it's Debian that makes me promise to care about the user, not Ubuntu.
<wgrant> It would make it much easier.
<ScottK> ;-)
<NCommander> wgrant, easy solutions are rarely the right ones
<wgrant> It will make Debian happier, us happier, users happier...
<crimsun> there seems to be a misleading "us" and "everybody else" mentality.
<NCommander> its more of moving the problem then solving us
<NCommander> *it
<wgrant> crimsun: 'us' == Ubuntu devs?
<wgrant> Excluding drive-by packagers.
<crimsun> wgrant: "us" is anybody outside the sphere of influence
<LaserJock> wgrant: I belive the current usage of Importance is /packages not /distro as it used to be
<LaserJock> that is /package
<LaserJock> which should corredspond to Debian's usage
<wgrant> LaserJock: That was proposed.
<wgrant> LaserJock: I don't think it ever got approved.
<ScottK> Not agreed.
<LaserJock> wgrant: I believe bdmurray changed the wiki pages
<LaserJock> perhaps not though
<wgrant> Nobody told the devs.
<wgrant> I agree with that definition fully, but I don't think it was every officially changed.
<LaserJock> well, of course that *would* be consistent with the way things are done ;-)
<wgrant> And it's a big change.
<crimsun> for the sake of expediency, are we concurring that mentoring new packages into Debian first is a good approach?
 * wgrant is
<LaserJock> I think so
<ScottK> crimsun: No.
<ScottK> I'd rather focus on if you get it into Ubuntu you're responsible for it.
<LaserJock> I don't mind helping people get packages ready, but they really should be going into Debian unless there's a good reason not to
<crimsun> ScottK: I don't disagree with that, but wouldn't Debian also benefit?
<wgrant> OK, we very strongly encourage people to go to Debian first, but if they want it to pollute Ubuntu first we engrave their name all over it.
<ScottK> crimsun: I agree we should encourage people to go to Debian too.
 * LaserJock notes that he hopes the new Ubuntu QA team would be able to offer some help regarding archive QA
<ScottK> I like the 'we'll upload it here, but only if you promise to get it into Debian approach.
<wgrant> rm -r /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<ScottK> Most of the new packages I've done were done that way.
<crimsun> ScottK: s/promise to get/are actively getting/
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> we could tie it to an ITP or a RFS
<crimsun> that's my thinking
<LaserJock> that's fairly easy to do
<NCommander> if we had a set team that would work with people to get the package into Debian (remove the need for finding a sponsor), it won't be hard to get packages to flow into Debian
<LaserJock> btw, I was totally wrong about the Bugs/Importance wiki page being updated
<ScottK> Look at the number of open ITP bugs and ask yourself how much that really buys you?
<LaserJock> NCommander: well, the REVU frontpage talks about utnubu
<wgrant> LaserJock: I wonder what happened to that idea, then...
 * ScottK looks around for a DD in this conversation.
<wgrant> What Utnubu?
<ScottK> Nope.  Don't see any.
<crimsun> ScottK: right, but as you suggested, it's one avenue.  Your proposal is quite valid.
<LaserJock> wgrant: probably stalled
<crimsun> I don't see them as mutually exclusive.
<white> utnubu is dead :/
<white> ScottK: i am around
<wgrant> white: That was unfortunately my point.
<LaserJock> I see a big problem in the usage of the Maintainer Spec on REVU packages as well
<wgrant> LaserJock: Right, and that is enforced now.
<LaserJock> we used to encourage people to put themselves as maintainer
<ScottK> wgrant: No.  It's a warning.  It's not enforced.
<crimsun> ok, so utnubu needs to be resurrected?
<white> i personally think the problem is the difference in mentality, debian has constant maintainers and ubuntu has one-time contributors
<white> one-time contributor can be a long-term contributor to ubuntu, but we are talking about specific packages
<ScottK> Heya white.
<wgrant> ScottK: Are you sure? I thought it was upgraded to an error.
<ScottK> wgrant: If I'm Maintainer in Debian I routinely ignore the maintainer spec on my packages.
<white> so having a team taking care of getting the packages uploaded to debain does not solve the problem
<LaserJock> ScottK: I believe if it isn't an @ubuntu.com address it's an error
<wgrant> Can we make reviewing take a couple of months and be generally foul and arduous to eliminate drivebys?
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm not using an ubuntu.com address.
<white> the team will have to maintain the packages, people drop out of the team, team has too many packages to maintain, which leads to unmaintained packages
<LaserJock> ScottK: for Ubuntu uploads?
<crimsun> wgrant: that's the line we're attempting to avoid, no?
<white> same problem as with utnubu
<ScottK> wgrant: So far we've been doing that pretty effectively for this cycle.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Yes.
<wgrant> ScottK: Why would you alter things in Ubuntu if you're a DM?
<NCommander> ScottK, I got patches for a package I maintain in debian (cvsps) in Ubuntu that I wrote, and I was removed from the maintainer from
<LaserJock> ScottK: hmm, odd
<LaserJock> I know I kept getting errors when I was trying to do PPA uploads
<wgrant> And security uploads for me.
<ScottK> wgrant: In one case I recall we were past FF in Ubuntu so I uploaded a new revision with a patch.  In Debian I did a new upstream release and uploaded that.
<wgrant> I'm fairly sure it's an error.
<white> what exactly is the problem with using the debian system of maintainers for new packages?
<wgrant> white: Nothing apart from deliberate dpkg-buildpackage restrictions.
<white> wgrant: what restrictions?
<ScottK> Looks like April was the last time I did it.
<white> and then only sync packages from debian
<wgrant> white: One cannot have 'ubuntu' in the version but a maintainer without 'ubuntu' in it.
<ScottK> wgrant: Go try to build a package and see.
<ScottK> It's not an error.
<white> wgrant: that's a little weird, if you ask me
<ScottK> It was for a while, but they changed it to a warning.
<NCommander> ScottK, I've had patches for my own packages in Debian rejected because I didn't change the maintaier
<NCommander> Maybe we should bring up the Maintainer policy at the next MOTU meeting
<LaserJock> white: it's our implementation of Debian's voting ;-)
<white> well, i personally feel that a lot of extra ubuntu patches should not be added immediately
<ScottK> NCommander: That's what the rules require.  I just sometimes ignore them.
<LaserJock> NCommander: yes, we know how well those meetings go ;-)
<ScottK> Changing the way the MaintainerSpec works will have to go to the Tech Board.
<wgrant> No.
<white> for example, sending a patch about a .desktop file to the debian BTS and then maybe waiting a few weeks woll turn out to be more beneficial, than implementing one straight away in ubuntu, then later on finding out that it differs from debian and needs to be merged all the times
<white> that just cases a lot of workload
<white> IMHO
<NCommander> ScottK, isn't it an MOTU issue? The core team always changed it to Core Team simply because they are supporting it via canonical
<wgrant> ScottK: The TB didn't mandate it for all packages.
<LaserJock> NCommander: that's not it at all
<ScottK> NCommander: No.
<LaserJock> NCommander: for one the Core Team is not all supported via Canonical
<wgrant> It's only an issue with packages from Debian, but somebody took a shortcut when implementing it technically.
<NCommander> ok
<ScottK> NCommander: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<wgrant> Aha. It was made an error in February, and a warning again in May.
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> I have learned
<LaserJock> minimizing divergence is really the thing we're shooting for
<LaserJock> whether that be ubuntu patches needing to go upstream
<LaserJock> or getting packages not in Debian *in* Debian
<wgrant> Actually, it was made an error in July last year - the merge changelogs are just written badly.
<ScottK> This is probably a particularly bad time to be talking to Debian about all these new packages we have that they should take on.
<LaserJock> wgrant: seemed like it was longer than that
<white> LaserJock: what is the problem with  making it a requirement to get everything into debian sid first?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Well, the changelogs could be even less reliable than I thought.
<LaserJock> white: well, generally that people object to it
<wgrant> ScottK: Why? Throw them in sid tomorrow and they'll stay there until lenny+1.
<LaserJock> white: learning how to do things in both Debian and Ubuntu at the same time is pretty overwhelming
<ScottK> wgrant: True, but who'se going to be paying attention right now.
<white> LaserJock: this sounds like, "it is a good idea, but i do not want to lose my right to upload"
<LaserJock> white: a lot of people aren't running Debian, for instance
<white> that is a problem i presume
<wgrant> Lots of people aren't running Intrepid.
<LaserJock> very true
<white> well, if new people really need a package, then they need to adopt the mentality of being responsible and maintaining the package
<ScottK> Most of the stuff I do works out just find done in chroots.
<white> if a new package is really needed for the world, then debian will package it anyway, sooner or later
<wgrant> ScottK: Same here.
<ScottK> white: +1 and we should encourage that.
<wgrant> white: Correct.
<white> a lot of people also come up with new packages, which are let's say not that useful
<wgrant> I should compile popcon stats for our packages.
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> I don't like popcon
<white> and because it is the easiest way to contribute for them and they feel proud of having a package, i do understand that they want to get it in as easy/fast as possible
<LaserJock> mostly because all my packages are very low on popcon ;-)
<wgrant> Or perhaps check how many have never had non-workflow bugs.
<white> however, it needs to be made clear that this is not the best contribution, despite their efforts
<LaserJock> white: that would work for probably a lot of people
<LaserJock> but we've always had some people who resist the "you've got to get it in Debian" proposals
<LaserJock> some people don't particularly like working with Debian (for whatever reason)
<LaserJock> some people think Ubuntu should take packages that Debian might reject
<white> well that is kind of hard seing that ubuntu depends on debian
<ScottK> Right.  The response to "But I don't want to be responsible" should be "Then why do you think we want to be"?
<LaserJock> and some people think that Ubuntu should be a more independent from Debian
<wgrant> LaserJock: Then those people aren't living in the real world.
<LaserJock> so I guess a question is how do we have a reasonable proposal that people in general can get behind
<LaserJock> I've advocated at times just shutting REVU off, but that's probably a bit drastic
<white> get packages into debian first or get a responsible maintainer (whatever that means), who intends to bring it into debian (either alone or with someone from debian) in a reasonable time>
<ScottK> wgrant: Now that all upgrades to the development release are from Upstart releases (vice sysv-init) it was seriously proposed that we should rewrite all Main init scripts to be upstart native.
<LaserJock> my guess is that we could use a combo of education (on how to get packages in Debian) and MOTUs pushing people towards Debian more
<white> if $package is not in debian after one release cycle drop it again
<wgrant> That should happen eventually.
<wgrant> ScottK: ^^
<LaserJock> white: well, getting a responsible maintainer is the hard part, IMO
<LaserJock> white: how would we figure that out?
<ScottK> wgrant: When it provides some actual benifit porportional to the added maintenance burden.
<wgrant> ScottK: Or Debian moves off sysvinit.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<wgrant> Which it hopefully will eventually.
<white> LaserJock: by checking the package, before it gets sponsored and other contributions the person made
<white> LaserJock: and his willingness (via email) to maintain the packages and probably bringing it into debian
<LaserJock> white: most people who contribute packages don't have previous contributions per se
<wgrant> Fix 100 bugs, get a ticket to upload a NEW package! THat would discourage people.
<white> well, in many cases I would let them send it to debian-mentors@ and point them to debian
<white> hehe
<ScottK> I've also extracted promises to sign up as bug contact for the package.
<wgrant> ScottK: That should always happen. With no exceptions.
<LaserJock> so would we just have people agree, via email or something, that they agree to either maintain the package in Debian or maintain the package in Ubuntu
<ScottK> wgrant: Maybe LP could make it automatic.
<white> well, i got to go do some studies, just highlight me, if you want my opinion and I'll try to read it later :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: : if we didn't have the DebianMaintainer issue it would be automatic, I think
<wgrant> LaserJock: No. Maintainer and Changed-By have no significance in LP.
<LaserJock> or hmm
<wgrant> Apart from Changed-By being on the end of the fake changelogs.
<LaserJock> for some reason I was thinking I was automatically sub'd to my packages
<LaserJock> guess I must have done it myself ;-)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> it seems to me that a "Maintain it in Debian or Ubuntu" ultimatum would be reasonable and broadly supported
<wgrant> When does dinstall run these days?
<LaserJock> the only question is perhaps how to determine what "maintanence" means in Ubuntu since we don't formally have that
<wgrant> Being set as the maintainer, subscribing to the package, handling bugs, not being on the UEHS alerts for too long...
<LaserJock> I suppose one could do a review at the end of one release
<LaserJock> where somebody looks over the history of the package, etc.
<wgrant> Around beta, I would suggest.
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking 6 months after it entered the archive
<LaserJock> to try to stagger it a bit
<wgrant> That works.
<LaserJock> so somebody doesn't have to do them all at once
<wgrant> I don't think there'll be many left after the first round.
<LaserJock> perhaps not
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> maybe the first thing to do
<LaserJock> would be to enhance the UEHS metrics
<wgrant> It would normally do popcon, but Ubuntu popcon is too old.
<LaserJock> and do a review of *existing* packages to see what portion are not being maintained
<LaserJock> I see from UEHS that a majority of packages are outdated
<LaserJock> at least of the ones that have watch files (I'm guessing that the ones without watch files aren't going to be better)
<wgrant> fujitsu@syklone:~/mdt/versions$ wc -l uehs
<wgrant> 1239 uehs
<Hobbsee> popcon is'tn on by default anyway
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's still more useful than nothing.
<LaserJock> hmm, this is a difficult problem
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> it seems like it'd mostly need to be done by a person
<LaserJock> for instance (and perhaps I shouldn't be sharing this ;-) )
<LaserJock> I maintain plotdrop
<LaserJock> but there have been 3 uploads in more than 2 years
<LaserJock> there are no bugs in either Debian or Ubuntu
<LaserJock> so how would one determine if I was maintaining it or not?
<wgrant> I'm not sure.
<wgrant> One of my packages is doing rather well, another isn't so much, though people do use it.
<LaserJock> one would most likely have to look at what else I'd been up to
<LaserJock> to see that I care about my packages in general
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That would have to come into it somewhere.
<crimsun> yes, most recently touched for all your packages.
<LaserJock> which definately creates a bootstrapping somewhere
<crimsun> or least if you want that metric
<LaserJock> s/somewhere/problem/
<ScottK> I think by the time this conversation is don't we'll need a Kalman filter.
<crimsun> heh
<ScottK> don't/done
<porthose> g'night all
 * wgrant has a good filter: "lambda: false"
<wgrant> That will fix our problems.
<crimsun> wgrant: is universe_not_sid posted cronned and public?
<LaserJock> crimsun: isn't that http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html
<LaserJock> *on
<crimsun> LaserJock: looks like it, but I haven't been involved in some time.
<crimsun> thanks.
<wgrant> crimsun: It's cronned but not public.
<wgrant> But other parts of that directory are, so I'll symlink it somewhere.
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe_not_sid is the plaintext.
<LaserJock> has DktrKranz talked to you guys about his transition tracker?
<LaserJock> I'm particularly interested in what MOTU think of the design
<wgrant> I think that lobbying LP people to implement the small required changes would be better.
<LaserJock> hmm, do you think LP would really be able to work that way?
<crimsun> I wonder if we could pay "LP people" to implement the changes.
<LaserJock> I suppose minimally if people could unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions we'd be able to use LP as we would've normally
<wgrant> Right.
<LaserJock> but I think a transitino tracker could be *better* than what LP could do
<wgrant> Why?
<LaserJock> well, because LP is never going to explicitly create a transition tracker
<LaserJock> at least I can't ever imagine them doing so
<Hobbsee> and if it's done without launchpad, there's the likelyhood that a) it won't break, and b) that if it does, it'll actually be fixed in a timely manner.
<Hobbsee> as in, not requiring to wait till the next release cycle, or something.
<LaserJock> for instance, the tracker DktrKranz wrote just uses a plain text file to set up a transition
<Hobbsee> OTOH, so far, accepting packages via the UI hasn't broken so far this cycle.
<Hobbsee> (it has the last two)
<LaserJock> although I suppose that could all be done in LP via scripting as well
<ScottK> I say just use big LP bugs that spam lots of people until the LP developers implement unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions to avoid lynching.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you know that they won't do that in a timely manner.
<Hobbsee> i'ts not a use case that non-distro people use, so it won't get any priority at all.
<LaserJock> well, it's apparently not a trivial issue at all
<ScottK> LaserJock: Anything they don't want to do is by definition non-trivial.
<Hobbsee> plus, whenever you do things like that, it breaks accepting packages, which is kinda useful.
<LaserJock> well, that's not the reason I say it
<Hobbsee> so, i will probably poke you with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ if you do.
<ScottK> LaserJock: By definition, if you've engineered (I use the term loosely) a system that requires 422 database queries to provide a single bug page, virtually anything is non-trivial.
<LaserJock> right
<ScottK> That's a real number from the last bug page I opened: <!-- at least 422 queries issued in 2.39 seconds -->
<Hobbsee> is it 422?  ouch.
<ScottK> at least.  No promises it's not more.
<LaserJock> well, in any case, I'm not sure if transitions are a very good use-case for LP so my thinking was perhaps we could do a better job
<ScottK> BTW, note that 2.39 seconds.  That's a very long time to make people wait (and that's just for the database).
<LaserJock> letting LP handle what it's supposed to, bugs
<ScottK> Any transition management discussion ought to be on ubuntu-devel in any case because it's not just a Universe thing.
<LaserJock> for sure
<LaserJock> but I was interested in what people thought of the design
<ScottK> Mentally multi-task bugs actually fit pretty well for me.
<ScottK> I'm not sure when people would go somewhere else to check and see if there was something on the transition tracker related to a package they were working on.
<LaserJock> well, I was expecting that only people interested in the transition would be using it
<LaserJock> and that it would be useful to see all transitions grouped somewhere
<ScottK> But wouldn't you also want people interested in the affected package to know about it?
<LaserJock> not necessarilly
<LaserJock> I mean, they should get that info via the bugs, no?
<ScottK> If we're using bugs.
<LaserJock> of course
<LaserJock> but the design was to use 1 bug/package rather than a large metabug with lots of tasks
<ScottK> That'll be really painful to file, won't it?
<LaserJock> no, the tracker does it for you
<ScottK> OK.
<LaserJock> you commit a plain-text template file with the packages involved, any comments (on a per package basis)
<LaserJock> additionally, transition summary, transition description, and transition drivers
<LaserJock> that information is used to file the bugs and subscribe the drivers
<LaserJock> the perpackage/comments are added to the individual bug reports
<LaserJock> s|/| |
<ScottK> It sounds like a lot of work to work around and LP bug, but it seems doable.
<LaserJock> well, my point is that it's not a workaround
<LaserJock> but a perhaps a better way to do transitions
<LaserJock> we can continue to do transitinos via LP
<ScottK> I'm not seeing how it's better (assuming people could unsubscribe)?
<LaserJock> well, it's easier to set up a transition
<LaserJock> and if we collect them it's easier to see all ongoing transitions
<ScottK> Last time I set one up in LP it was one email to write.
<LaserJock> I kind of liked the fine-grained control of bug reports
<LaserJock> but that's why I'm asking you guys
<LaserJock> if you don't see any benefit then it's good to know now
<LaserJock> I personally like the idea
<ScottK> For setup it seems like write one plain text file versus write one long email.  I see that as even.
<ScottK> People would only get bugmail about their package of interest with your approach and not the rest of the transition (not sure if that's a bug or a feature)?
<LaserJock> well, I generally consider it a feature
<LaserJock> but I guess everybody might not
<LaserJock> I think for any transitions that might take discussion about individual packages the current system is not very good
<LaserJock> you end up with a lot of jumbled up threading of comments on the metabug report
<LaserJock> I'd like to be able to discuss individual packages
<ScottK> I can see that.
<LaserJock> discussion of the transition as a whole should probably be done via mailing list
<LaserJock> so the task is to be able to have people working/discussing individual packages involved in the transition
<LaserJock> whilst making it easy for drivers to see overall what's going on
<LaserJock> unless LP were to grow a per-task commenting feature I'm not sure it's possible to do that
<ScottK> LaserJock: I apologize.  I've just hit a brick wall and need to go to bed.
<ScottK> Good night.  We can continue this some more.
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, I'm pretty much toast too
<ScottK> I'd encourage you to think some more on Launchpad deficiiencies that are driving you to make this external tool.
<LaserJock> ScottK: I'll have DktrKranz send some emails to get more discussion
<ScottK> I suspect it's the right answer for now
<ScottK> Get \sh to integrate it in leonov and you'd have something.
<tuxmaniac> oops I miseed LaserJock
<RainCT> morning
<jpds> morning
<laga> morning
<porthose> mourning
<jpds> "Anything new?"
<laga> if someone from motu-sru has some spare time on their hands, please take a look at bug #241402. thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241402 in mythbuntu/8.10 "Mythbuntu control center VNC setup freezes if & in password" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241402
<laga> while it's fixed in intrepid, it still needs an SRU for 8.04
<foolano> any revu master can tell me about the fate of a package I'm trying to upload to revu?
<RainCT> foolano: name?
<foolano> RainCT: libapache-authcookie-perl
<RainCT> foolano: it was rejected
<foolano> agghh
<foolano> may i know why?
<RainCT> foolano: have you logged in before you uploaded the package?
<foolano> RainCT: I uploaded it in first place without being logged in. It didnt work and I logged in to upload it again. But I did both things in a short period of time
<foolano> maybe i should have waited a bit longer?
<foolano> now i've been logged in for at least 20 min
<foolano> should i try now?
<RainCT> ok
<foolano> oh and to add a bit more of entropy to the process i did the merge REVU accounts thing
 * RainCT notes that he just did a minor update to REVU and that you will notice two new items in the menu now (well, new as in that they weren't in the menu before)
<foolano> RainCT: I can see my upload if i click on "My packages" but it doesn't show up on the front page
<RainCT> foolano: it shows in "Updated packages", for some reason
<foolano> RainCT: right,  i guess that's cuz i uploaded several times
<foolano> it*
<RainCT> foolano: no, that's the reason - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-authcookie-perl
<foolano> RainCT: the thing is it was removed from debian a few months ago because the package was unmaintained, after the debian sync in intrepid it was removed too
<RainCT> yep, but REVU doesn't seem to know that. feel free to file a bug about it
<foolano> RainCT: done
<RainCT> foolano: thx
<RainCT> foolano: I moved the upload to new
<foolano> RainCT: thx :)
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> I have a package, which is already packaged for Ubuntu (ufraw)
<pmjdebruijn> however, it's compiled with plain cflags...
<pmjdebruijn> and ufraw is one of those apps which can actually significantly benefits from SSE
<pmjdebruijn> now, I could just hack the packages CFLAGS and gecompile... but that would be nasty
<pmjdebruijn> are there guidelines, on how to package a single source package build two binary packages each with different CFLAGS?
<pmjdebruijn> for example "ufraw" and "ufraw-sse" which provides plain "ufraw"
<azeem> pmjdebruijn: ufraw cannot do run-time detection of CPU features?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't think so
<azeem> that's unfortunate
<pmjdebruijn> true
<pmjdebruijn> so in the meanwhile I'd like to modify the source package to produce two binary packages
<geser> does somebody know how to strip "-Wl," from LDFLAGS inside a Makefile?
<LucidFox> geser> Strip?
<pmjdebruijn> remove without touching other LDFLAGS?
<LucidFox> By the way, does anyone want a package reviewed?
<geser> LDFLAGS is set to "-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions" by dpkg-buildpackage, I could set LDFLAGS to "-Bsymbolic-functions" in the Makefile but I prefer to be flexible if the default changes and want only the "-Wl," removed
<geser> something like ${LDFLAGS#-Wl,} but for a Makefile
<DktrKranz> geser, using if's maybe?
<LucidFox> LDFLAGS = $(shell echo $(LDFLAGS) | sed s/-Wl,//)
<geser> LucidFox: thanks, will try that out
<geser> LucidFox: doesn't work, the build still fails with ld: unrecognized option '-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions'
<LucidFox> Weird
<LucidFox> Wait!
<LucidFox> You should pass LDFLAGS="$(LDFLAGS)" as an environment variable to make
<LucidFox> LDFLAGS="$(LDFLAGS)" make
<geser> doesn't "export LDFLAGS" inside the Makefile do the same?
<Iulian> Jazzva: Hey. I just got an email from upstream saying that development versions are odd numbered (0.7.x, 0.9.x, 1.1.x) and Stable versions are even numbered (0.8.x, 1.0.x, 1.2.x).
<geser> LucidFox: no wonder it doesn't work as expected, the value got already added earlier to an other variable
<Jazzva> Iulian, right, then it's easy to make a regex :)
<Jazzva> Iulian, http://.../pkg-[0-9]*\.[0-9]*[02468]\..*
<Jazzva> I suppose something like that should work
<Iulian> Jazzva: So how do I use mangle option to exactly match upstream version?
<Iulian> Aw
<Jazzva> Iulian, that will allow any number as major ver, a number that ends in an even digit as minor ver, and anything after that as release ver
<Iulian> Jazzva: Cool, thanks. Maybe some day I will understand the watch file better.
<Iulian> ;)
<Jazzva> Iulian, to make it more strict you can use http://.../pkg-[0-9]+\.[0-9]*[02468]\..+
<Jazzva> Iulian, that will require to have something as major and release ver, so it will skip pkg-.2. (which is illogical) :)
<Jazzva> Iulian, sure thing. It's not that hard...
<LucidFox> This channel desperately needs a quote database.
<dereck> why say you?
<laga> oops. if someone from motu-sru is listing, please remove the team from bug #224780 - i subscribed you guys to the wrong bug report ;) bug #241402 is the correct one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224780 in mythbuntu-control-centre "Hardy - Myth Control Centre - optimize_mythdb.pl moved?" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241402 in mythbuntu/8.10 "Mythbuntu control center VNC setup freezes if & in password" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241402
<Awsoonn> when a file in directory X is  updated, I want to run scrit foo; Is there a simple way to do this?
<pmjdebruijn> aren't there watch scripts for that
 * pmjdebruijn is just ranting...
<tbielawa> Awsoonn: there's a program that does that. I'm searching for it now
<tbielawa> dnotify - Execute a command when the contents of a directory change
<geser> LucidFox: re bug 252318: ehcache depwaits on libhibernate3-java which depwaits on libjboss-cache1-java which depwaits on jbossas4 which is blocked by bug 184557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252318 in ehcache "Please move to multiverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184557 in jbossas4 "Circular build-depends, needs initial bootstrapping on the buildds" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184557
<geser> have you an idea how to resolve this?
 * LucidFox headdesks
<LucidFox> actually, libjboss-cache1-java also depends on missing librarie
<LucidFox> * libraries
<LucidFox> This is a headache
<geser> LucidFox: it would be a start to get jbossas4 build as it would allow several libjboss-* to get build
<geser> I've tried to temporarily remove some build-dependencies to unbreak the cycle but didn't manage to get something that builds
<geser> I still wonder how the DD managed to get the package build on his machine, certainly not in a pbuilder
<slytherin> geser: LucidFox: Only way to get them built is bootstraping buildd
<geser> yes :( which needs help from infinity
<LucidFox> On the bright side, as it turned out, Execute Query requires only two Java libraries not in Ubuntu, rather than a billion gazillion
<LucidFox> anyone willing to take liquibase?
<tuxmaniac> geser: LucidFox have time to review a small package?
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> sure
<tuxmaniac> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gresistor
<slytherin> geser: Or, probably build only part of the source so at least some of the packages get built
<LucidFox> Oooh, new and improved REVU
<geser> slytherin: if you figure out which part can be build to allow the other packages to get build to be able to undone the first changes (perhaps after some iterations) I'd sponsor them
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox: even I was surprised. After a real long break I am back :-)
<slytherin> geser: I will try. Last time I tried I was running in circles. :-(
<geser> slytherin: me too :(
<slytherin> I wonder how fedora guys built jboss
<slytherin> geser: Do you think the way jboss is packaged is wrong?
<geser> slytherin: I don't know, I didn't look much into it.
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> commented
<slytherin> geser: LucidFox: Anyone of you free enough to review update to 'electric'?
<LucidFox> Apparently, with the upgrade, I lost my MOTU capabilities on REVU
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox: ok thanks. I will update the manpage
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: oh its still hanging? I would be more than happy to get it up in the repos
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: btw, the .deb is 10 Mb. I think its better to split the package if there are a few arch indep stuff
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: it is all arch indep
<slytherin> ﻿tuxmaniac: There aren't much java guys among MOTU members. :-D
<LucidFox> By the way, could someone review one of my two packages on REVU?
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fuse-zip
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=subtitlecomposer
<LucidFox> One is a console utility, the other a KDE3 application - take your pick
<ScottK> LucidFox: I don't think we want new KDE3 apps for Intrepid
<LucidFox> ScottK> Okay, that can be archived then
<LucidFox> Can't archive it myself at the moment :/
<ScottK> LucidFox: I just sent mail to Kubuntu devel to ask.
<LucidFox> ScottK> Yes, I did merge my REVU accounts
<LucidFox> with both sikon@lucidfox.org (which had MOTU capabilities) and sikon@ubuntu.com
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<ScottK> My recommendation is kvetch at NCommander when he shows up.
<slytherin> I am trying to solve FTBFS for libpdfbox-java. In the rules file there is a line which copied all the font files found in the build dependencies to a particular folder of the library. This causes FTBFS due to multiple packages containing same fonts. What is correct way to handle this?
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox: I have added synopsis and author sections. the app does not have anything on options
<tuxmaniac> so I leave it blank? I dont know what to put in. Its a very simpe but useful app
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> Just mention that it has no options
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox: ok
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox: updated the package. Kindly check whenever free. thanks
<geser> slytherin: what about adding -u or -f to the cp call?
<slytherin> geser: will try
<slytherin> geser: Works, thanks for suggestion.
<Majost> I have the following two lines in a debian/links file:
<Majost> usr/lib/libfmodex.so.4.16.07 usr/lib/libfmodex.so
<Majost> usr/lib/libfmodexp.so.4.16.07 usr/lib/libfmodexp.so
<RainCT> Jazzva: for the case you are interested, there is a newer gnome-voice-control version (0.3) than that one in Ubuntu
<Majost> The problem is that when I try to use these, the deb gets nulled out...
<warp10> Hi all!
<RainCT> hi warp10
<Majost> and I am not exactly sure as to why
<warp10> Heya RainCT
<Jazzva> RainCT, yeah.... the developers said it depends on pocketsphinx, which we don't have atm. It's in REVU though :).
<Jazzva> RainCT, thanks for the notice :)
<Majost> I can probably just make the symlinks in the install section of my rules... but its still somewhat confusing
<RainCT> ah. /me goes to check the package on REVU :)
<Jazzva> RainCT, in case you have time, you can review it (and sphinxbase, it's a build-depends of pocketsphinx). Though, it's a bit bigger package, I think
<Jazzva> I left comments on both packages to make it easier for advocating. I'd be glad if some MOTU can review/advocate them :)
<Jazzva> RainCT, thanks for checking :).
<RainCT> Jazzva: no problem. btw, the version in Hardy gives an error when I try to add it to the panel.. do you know what the problem could be?  (the error is the standard one that it doesn't work and if you want to remove it again)
<Jazzva> RainCT, yes. I just need to prepare a backport for 0.2
<Jazzva> Though I wonder if it's worth it. If I wait a bit more, we can get pocketsphinx, then package 0.3 and backport it
<Jazzva> (and get it in Debian to... or at least 0.2)
<ScottK> Debian is frozen for Lenny, so no rush on getting new stuff to Debian right now.
<Jazzva> ScottK, ok. Thanks
<Jazzva> RainCT, I'll prepare a backport now and see if we can get it in Hardy
<RainCT> Jazzva: backport or SRU?
<Jazzva> SRU, I suppose... I think this patch can qualify for it...
<Jazzva> is it ok to use 0.2-0ubuntu5.8.04 for SRU, if current ver in stable is 0.2-0ubuntu5?
<Adri2000> not according to the policy as far as I know
<RainCT> Jazzva: yep, but if you add an additional .1 it will follow the security release model (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures#Prepare)
<RainCT> Adri2000: doesn't the SRU policy say to use whatever you want as long as it doesn't cause problems?
<Jazzva> Adri2000, RainCT, I missed the link to security policy. Thanks
<Jazzva> yeah, I think I'll have to prepare SRU for Gutsy too. I'll go vith 8.04.1 and 7.10.1
<Adri2000> RainCT: I don't know. maybe/probably it changed since I looked at it. for me it should be .1 at the end, like -Xubuntu3.1 or -Xubuntu0.1 if there was no ubuntu change yet, etc.
<Jazzva> Adri2000, I looked at it now. We can use .X.YZ.1 if we're preparing SRU's for more than one release
<Adri2000> ok, that indeed makes sense if you are going to upload to multiple releases
<Jazzva> Actually, IIRC the one in Gutsy should be fine... the problem happened in Hardy first.
<RainCT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates says «Make sure that the version number does not conflict with any later and future version in other Ubuntu releases (The security policy document has a well-working scheme which can be used for SRUs.)»
<Jazzva> right
<fixutu> hola
<fixutu> hi
<RainCT> hola fixutu
<fixutu> RainCT, you know if are there a ubuntu-motu channel on spanish?
<RainCT> fixutu: as far as I know, there isn't one
<fixutu> ok, thanks
<RainCT> fixutu: but I think there are "MOTU School" seasons in Spanish planned
<fixutu> i'll search about it, thanks a lot
<RainCT> fixutu: you're welcome :)
<fixutu> thanks RainCT  i hope learn about a lot of about motu tasks
<emgent> hello
<SolarWar> If any guru packager has a minute, I'm looking for some comments on my revu package here:  (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix)
<Sylphid> i have xchat installed which requires  >= tcl8.4 as a dependency and i need tcl8.5 for homegrown scripts. how can I get xchat to not report as broken with tcl8.5 installed instead of tcl8.4?
<geser> Sylphid: aren't tcl8.4 and tcl8.5 co-installable?
<Sylphid> geser, they apear to be however tclsh reports the 8.4 version
<crimsun> so you need to grow a local, modified tcltk-defaults
<geser> Sylphid: try tclsh8.5 if you need that version
<Sylphid> lets see if that works
<RainCT> is "LP xxx" (without the #) in debian/changelog recognized?
<Sylphid> ahh .... thanks geser looks like tclsh is a sym link
<Sylphid> should have caught that
<crimsun> RainCT: no
<SolarWar> RainCT, was that for my benefit? about the LP xxx?
<crimsun> in fact, I often used "LP #foo" for references
<RainCT> SolarWar: yep :)
<RainCT> crimsun: thanks
<Jazzva> RainCT, shouldn't it be with ":": LP: #...?
<RainCT> Jazzva: yes, dunno if it recognized it too without the ":"
 * RainCT only knows that the parentheses are optional and that you can list more than one bug number separating them by ", " :P
 * Jazzva didn't know about ", "
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<geser> RainCT: the regex for it is: /lp:\s+\#\d+(?:,\s*\#\d+)*/ig
<SolarWar> RainCT, nhandler remarked on this yesterday in his comments, posted on revu
<SolarWar> oh wait
<SolarWar> i see what you're saying
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-20
<micahg> so is empathy now the default or just avialable?
<directhex> it should be the default afaik
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is pidgin staying in universe?
<directhex> of course
<micahg> cool
<micahg> maybe I'll try empathy when I switch to karmic
<rgreening> ScottK-desktop: ping
<taggart> if a package is already in Debian, how does it get included in Universe?
<StevenK> taggart: If the current development releases Debian Import Freeze hasn't occured yet, automatically, if it doesn't have Ubuntu changes.
<taggart> ok cool, but that is for the current development right? are there backports to previous?
<taggart> in particular LTS releases
<StevenK> No, backports have to be requested and approved by a member of the backports team
<taggart> "Karmic entered DebianImportFreeze on June 30, 2009."
<taggart> hmm, looks like I might need to send a special request...
<StevenK> taggart: What are you looking at getting synced from Debian?
<taggart> fossology
<taggart> I uploaded 1.1.0-1 a couple days ago
<taggart> I'm the debian maintainer, but also on the upstream team
<StevenK> Ah. Yes, you'll need to file a sync request or get a MOTU to file one.
 * StevenK can probably just handwave and sync it
<taggart> and rather than setup my own apt source for various ubuntu releases, I figured it would be better to do it the proper way
<taggart> I don't have a launchpad account, so if you wouldn't mind that would be great (or I can register for one if you prefer too)
<StevenK> However, that only gets 1.1.0 into Karmic
<taggart> ok, where do I submit the backport request?
<StevenK> taggart: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How to request new packages
<taggart> yeah I just found that :)
<StevenK> taggart: Which requires a Launchpad account, but you have an unactivated one, see https://launchpad.net/~taggart
<taggart> cool, claiming that now
<taggart> so I guess I need to wait till it goes in Karmic before I submit the backport bugs
<StevenK> taggart: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fossology :-)
<taggart> once something has been backported, is there anything that keeps it being backported or do I need to ping for new versions?
<StevenK> taggart: The latter
<taggart> ok
<taggart> StevenK: sweet!
<micahg> speaking of packaging import requests, if there is a request in debian to update from upstream, is there any benefit in me maknig a request in LP and linking to the debian reqeust?
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> hey ScottK, how are you
<ScottK> Craptastic.
<rgreening> heh. bad day?
<rgreening> I'm writing a 150 line man page for the tac_plus server.
<ScottK> Not horrible, but the forecast for the week ahead is not good.
<rgreening> ah
<ScottK> Bah.  You can manage in just the nroff preamble stuff.
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> I meant the details I have amount to 150 lines
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> it's details, like my changelog entries
<rgreening> hah
<ScottK> rgreening: I was wrong.  Mine is only 127 lines, including the following comment: .\" Fear.  Run.  Save yourself.  No user-serviceable parts.
<rgreening> lol
<StevenK> ScottK: You forgot "Abandon all hope ye who read this"
<ScottK> StevenK: It's not the reading that will get you.  It's if you think you can change it and make it better.
<jmarsden> ScottK: Hmmm, so you're writing the man page for a perfect package... one that cannot be improved? :)
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> ScottK: I just uploaded ~ppa8 of my tac-plus package. Maybe tomorrow you could review (assuming you do not have time tonight)
<rgreening> ScottK: I need some help reviewing the depends, to ensure that are tight enough.
<ScottK-desktop> jmarsden: That was in the nroff.  That's a twisty, turny maze that touching only leads to tears.  The actual man page content is merely adequate.
<ScottK> rgreening: I'll mostly be offline tomorrow.  Dunno.
<ScottK> Doesn't seem likely.
<stochastic> If a package requires a new mime type file installed, to associate its new extension, is there a proper way to do this in debian/rules?
<jmarsden> stochastic: man 8 update-mime may help?  I don't think there is a dh_mimetype script...
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, dh_installmime
<jmarsden> Ah, there *is* one :)
<fabrice_sp> yes :-)
<stochastic> hmm, there's no place in the current debian/rules with any dh_install rules etc... can I just shove one in?
<simon-o> stochastic: does the package use cdbs?
<stochastic> simon-o: people keep asking me this but I'm still a beginner packager and don't understand that term
<stochastic> the package I'm trying to update is denemo
<simon-o> stochastic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/CDBS
<stochastic> here's the current debian/rules file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/222447/
<simon-o> stochastic: that uses cdbs (look at the includes)
<stochastic> simon-o: okay thanks.  I'll do some reading
<simon-o> stochastic: i think you can just call debhelper in the rules file, because cdbs does nothing else. but I'm quite sure that cdbs can handle mime types
<stochastic> simon-o: so just at the bottom of the file run dh_installmime
<jmarsden> stochastic: For more general help with packaging and the helpers, etc, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<simon-o> stochastic: this is what cdbs call in debhelper.mk: dh_installmime -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_INSTALLMIME_ARGS)
<simon-o> stochastic: so you don't need to do that manually
<stochastic> simon-o: wonderful, so all that needs to occur is the mime file needs to exist in the correct place (debian/denemo.mime)
<simon-o> stochastic: I think so, just give it a try and see if it gets included in the deb
<StevenK> taggart: Whee, it failed due to fallout to a transition we haven't done and Debian has.
<StevenK> taggart: (I'm fixing it)
<Zhenech> bdrung_, done
<Zhenech> bdrung_, do you know why the arc-* gdm themes come up in my xfce "appearance" settings  (where I'd select shiki-foo usually)
<slytherin> hyperair: ping
<hyperair> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> hyperair: did you come up with build.xml for microemu?
<hyperair> slytherin: no i didn't.
<hyperair> slytherin: i'm considering just leaving it alone actually @_@
<slytherin> hyperair: I have come up with with very basic build.xml which will give you midp.jar and cldc.jar. These jars should be sufficient for compilation of remuco client. Do you wish to take the build.xml and work on packaging microemu?
<kamaln> Hi..can i discuss ubuntu package development here?
<directhex> here is the place
<kamaln> directhex: "here is the place"..is it meant for me?
<directhex> yes
<AnAnt> kamaln: I think so
<kamaln> directhex and AnAnt ...ok..thanks..:-)
<AnAnt> is everyone @ Debconf ?
<hyperair> slytherin: i don't think i know quite enough to do that. perhaps it'd be better if you do the packaging for that.
<hyperair> i'm not
<directhex> AnAnt, a few people
<AnAnt> oh btw debhelper 7.3.4 (currently in experimental) supports ant build system !
<slytherin> hyperair: Ok. I will try once I am finished with jmeter. Hopefully by then we will have complete maven2 stack in unstable. :-)
<slytherin> AnAnt: I am not interested. I love CDBS. :-P
<directhex> slytherin, did you see life on the banshee/ppc bug? seems to be a type conversion problem from sqlite
<AnAnt> slytherin: I don't feel comfortable with CDBS
<ttx> I don't really like CDBS, but it works very well with ant-based builds :)
<kamaln> i am new to Ubuntu packaging...can someone tell me how to get started with it?
<Laney> see links in the topic
<AnAnt> kamaln: package training logs are nice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs
<slytherin> directhex: Was there a comment in the bug? My internet connection was down almost for 2 days.
<directhex> slytherin, this is on upstream's bugzilla
<slytherin> directhex: let me check.
<AnAnt> slytherin: can you confirm a sync request ?
<directhex> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547218 - slowest bugzilla evar
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=547218)
<directhex> yes, i just said that hanks ubottu
<slytherin> AnAnt: I don't have karmic chroot setup at office. Can not confirm until I test build the package.
<AnAnt> slytherin: ok
<slytherin> AnAnt: let me know which bug. If no one else does I will do it in evening
<AnAnt> slytherin: LP 399123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399123 in dico "Sync dico 2.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399123
<kamaln> AnAnt: but the link that you sent seems to be some chat log..isnt there any simple and quick tutorial?
<AnAnt> kamaln: umm, I dont remember, maybe the link in the title ?
<kamaln> AnAnt: "link in the title"? what does it mean? Infact I am new to IRC as well..
<AnAnt> kamaln: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<directhex> kamaln, type "/topic" then click some of the links
<directhex> slytherin, aha, one of the main banshee contributors has a g4 powebook now
<kamaln> typing "/topic " doesnt do anything..
<maxb> kamaln: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted is probably a good point to start reading
<directhex> "Here's the reason :
<directhex> DbConnection.Execute ("INSERT ...") is supposed to return the ID of the row that was inserted, but it would always return 0. The value of this id is retrieved through sqlite3_last_insert_rowid : http://www.sqlite.org/c3ref/last_insert_rowid.html
<directhex> The value is cast from int64 into int32, which works on x86 but not on PowerPC (big endian ?)."
<slytherin> AnAnt: Sorry buddy. I stay away from python apps/libs. You have to look for someone else.
<AnAnt> slytherin: no problem
<slytherin> directhex: I thought it had something to do with endianness
<AnAnt> what happened to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<kamaln> maxb: how is this one..seems similar to the link you just recommended..
<kamaln> maxb: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html
<maxb> Anything meant for 6.10 will be incredibly out of date by this point
<maxb> Try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<bdrung_> Zhenech: the arc-* are only suggestions, so they shouldn't be pulled in.
<Zhenech> bdrung_, nah, what I mean is: when they are installed I see them in the xfce config for selection, even when that are gdm themes only which do not work in xfwm
<kamaln> maxb: seems good..whats the diff between basic and complete..i think the "complete" one includes "basic" too..
<bdrung_> Zhenech: hm, then i have no idea
<Zhenech> ok, will have a look myself then
<kamaln> maxb: thanks for the link...
<bdrung_> Zhenech: thanks for uploading
<bdrung_> Zhenech: now the waiting begins again :)
<Zhenech> yepp
<Zhenech> you have tooo much binary packages :)
<slytherin> AnAnt: bddebian gave +1 to monajat, but forgot to actually advocate it.
<AnAnt> slytherin: he didn't forget, he didn't know how to do so
<AnAnt> slytherin: I think he's not used to the new look of REVU
<slytherin> AnAnt: Really? I wonder how could he miss the checkbox right below the comment field.
<AnAnt> slytherin: ok, I'll tell him, actually I told him that probably there is a button
<AnAnt> geser: thanks
<noodles> Hi! Are there any MOTU around who could take a peak at the following for me?
<noodles> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sphinxbase
<bdrung_> Zhenech: it's not my fault, that upstream created the themes in so many diffent colors ;)
<Zhenech> bdrung_, heh :)
<geser> noodles: commented
<noodles> geser: Just saw the email. Thank you, I'll get those updated.
<noodles> geser: with your last point - I would have thought the pbuilder build would have failed if that had been the case?
<geser> noodles: it's not about during build, but about using the libsphinxbase-dev package for building other packages
<noodles> Ah ok.
<geser> if you try to include ad.h in that other package it will fail as alsa/asoundlib.h (needed by ad.h) can be included
<geser> so you have to take care that any users of the -dev package get all of its dependencies (other -dev packages)
<noodles> Got it. Great, I'll update the (dev?) dependencies.
<dstansby> Has anyone got any idea where is a good place to look if I want to package something for ubuntu?
<Laney> do you have any experience with deb-format packaging?
<dstansby> Laney: No, but I have been patching stuff in ubuntu for a while if that helps
<Laney> well my humble suggestion is to do some smaller changes first
<Laney> creating your own package from scratch is fairly complicated and I wouldn't advise it for people without experience
<Laney> otherwise there are guides on the wiki
<dstansby> Laney: Smaller changes to what?
<Laney> fix some existing bugs, get to know how all the pieces fit together
<dstansby> Laney: Such as how the files in /debian work?
<Laney> yeah
<dstansby> I think I'm fairly sure what's going on there, and I have uploaded around 5 patches to ubuntu that have been accepted
<Laney> alright, then you do have experience with deb-format packaging :)
<Laney> there are some guides on the wiki, and the Debian new maintainers' guide which are helpful
<dstansby> I've looked at http://ow.ly/hFSs , but that guide seems awfully specific to 'hello' I'll give it a go though, and see what comes out
<Laney> also try "man dh"
<Laney> If you really understand what's going on, then there's no magic to creating a new package
<directhex> Laney, dh7 isn't magic?
<dstansby> I've found the same to be true of patching. Easy when you know how :)
<Laney> vim $(which dh) ;)
<dstansby> At least there's plenty of [needs-packaging] bugs to choose from
<Laney> hm
<Laney> I suggest to package something that you actually use, otherwise it's hard to keep motivation
<Laney> and we don't need any more unmaintained packages, really
<geser> jdong: Hi. re python-repoze.who-plugins: I've read your response. it looks like all reason for the rejection are resolved now. do I need to do something to get it included in Ubuntu?
<geser> jdong: sorry, wrong tab-completion
<geser> jdstrand: Hi. re python-repoze.who-plugins: I've read your response. it looks like all reason for the rejection are resolved now. do I need to do something to get it included in Ubuntu?
<RainCT> OT, anyone got some LaTeX template to create Ubuntu-styled presentations?
<jdstrand> geser: just upload it :)
<geser> jdstrand: I've reopened bug 396101 for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396101 in ubuntu "Sync python-repoze.tm2 1.0a4-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396101
<geser> crap wrong bug :(
<geser> jdstrand: reopened now the correct bug: bug 395437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395437 in ubuntu "Sync python-repoze.who-plugins 20090530-3 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395437
<jdstrand> geser: ok, thanks
<slytherin> RainCT: What do you mean by Ubuntu styles presentations?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<james_w> I don't think documenting repacking in README.Debian is the correct thing is it?
<iulian> Hello bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<Zhenech> james_w, in README.source please
<james_w> debian/copyright actually
<james_w> just looked it up
<Zhenech> if thats dfsg-related repackaging prolly
<james_w> nope, it appears to suggest if for any repacking
<ScottK> Zhenech: The rule used to be document repacking in some README.foo (I don't recall which), but debian/copyright is the place now.
<Zhenech> ScottK, debian policy says readme.source, no idea about ubuntu :)
<Zhenech> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-readmesource
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Debian/Ubuntu are the same in this regard.
<ScottK> Zhenech: That's about modifying an existing Debian package, not repacking tarballs.
<james_w> highvoltage: the license situation of ltsp-cluster-lbserver is a little unclear
<james_w> the only file that has a statement is the external one
<james_w> am I missing something?
<ScottK> Anyone here involved in the Perl modules team in Debian?
 * ScottK needs to package up a new module and is looking for someone to push it into Debian.
<DktrKranz> ScottK: nhanlder is
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<DktrKranz> np
<ledina> would be useful (if someone is free) if new exiftool could be sponsored to karmic
<ledina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libimage-exiftool-perl/+bug/399759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399759 in libimage-exiftool-perl "[patch] exiftool shipping in karmic should be updated to latest production version (7.82)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> ledina: subscribe the sponsors and it will be looked at
<highvoltage> james_w: I'll get back to you on that in a few moments
<ledina> thanks
<RainCT_> Adri2000 and whoever may care, comments? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/~rainct/mom.html
<ogra> RainCT, awesome ! only one merge left :P
<RainCT> lol
<ogra> looks cool
<kamalnandan> Hi Guys..
<juli_> Hello MOTUs. Could someone answer my question, please. There is a package fee with version 1.1-0ubuntu1 in the repo. I want to set up a dependency from my own package on the package fee according to the rule: (>=1.1 && < 2.0). The goal is not to allow a user to use updated version of the fee package (I know it will be updated soon).
<kamalnandan> I am new to Ubuntu packaging and was just reading the basic guide..I have a query about a statement in the guide..
<kamalnandan> in this link:
<kamalnandan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<kamalnandan> there is this statement:
<kamalnandan> For the purpose of this example, we will also compare our package (hello) to one that is already packaged in the Ubuntu repository (called hello-debhelper). For now, we will place it in the ubuntu directory so we can look at it later. This will unpack the source:
<kamalnandan> in the first few lines from top..
<kamalnandan> I want to know where do we need to create the directory Ubuntu?
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, sorry, where do you read in this statement that you need to create that dir?
<bluekuja> I mean the "ubuntu" one
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, I see a "in the Ubuntu repository"
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, which is something different
<kamalnandan> not in this statement; if you follow the link that I have mentioned before that; there is an expression "mkdir ubuntu"
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, it says they placed it for later use
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, you could have called that dir kamalnandan too
<highvoltage> james_w: I just spoke to my mentor on the package, he also believes that it is clear that the rest of the package is gpl-2
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, in the guide, you just have an example compared to another one available on the repo
<highvoltage> james_w: I'm more than happy to make improvements if you have any suggestions/examples
<james_w> highvoltage: gpl-2 or gpl-2+?
<bluekuja> highvoltage, do you have karmic?
<kamalnandan> ok..thats fine..but where do we create that directory? inside "hello" directory or parallel to "hello" directory..?
<kamalnandan> infact, i want to learn from a basic example first..
<james_w> there's the GPL2 embedded, and the only statement is in a file that is explicitly called out as being different
<james_w> so it's not clear
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, in the example, they are comparing hello package to hello-debhelper, right?
<james_w> I have no problem believing that this is all supposed to be GPL-2+, but it's not an area where you want ambiguity
<james_w> highvoltage: ^
<highvoltage> james_w: got it, will sort it out, thanks
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, so they first get hello source files on one dir and then hello-debhelper source files in another
<bluekuja> so you can understand the difference between them
<james_w> highvoltage: thanks
<bluekuja> it's an example against another one to let you understand it better
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: so how should i go abt it; its getting quite confusing to me..
<kamalnandan> the things are not really so clear as it seems..
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, what do you wanna do?
<kamalnandan> I am learning to create a bsic ubuntu package; and I want to learn that by following a basic example..
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, wget http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/hello/hello-2.4.tar.gz
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, get the source, unpack it
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, get into your working dir
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, run dh_make and start finding out what the "debian" dir is
<bluekuja> which files you can find in it
<bluekuja> how they work
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: I have already done the 1st three steps..
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: thanks for the help you are providing me..
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, np
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, if u are into your working dir, dh_make it
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: what i did is: I created a directory called "hello_prj", inside my home dir; then I got inside the dirctory "hello_prj"
<kamalnandan> and then did "wget hello-2.4.tar.gz"
<kamalnandan> then unpacked that
<bluekuja> then?
<kamalnandan> now where do i need to do dh_make? inside directory "hello_prj", or in the parent dir of "hello_prj"
<bluekuja> into source files
<bluekuja> cd hello-2.4
<bluekuja> and dh_make it
<kamalnandan> ok..i need to get into hello-2.4 and then do dh_make..if i am getting it right..
<bluekuja> yep
<kamalnandan> infact, it is asking for "hello_2.4.orig.tar.gz"..should I make a copy of that immediately inside "hello_prj" i.e. parallel to "hello-2.4.tar.gz"
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, rename it to orig
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, don't need to create two of them
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, rename hello-2.4.tar.gz to what dh_make asks you
<kamalnandan> done that..and then moved to hello-2.4 and ran "dh_make -e kamal.nandan@gmail.com"; it created a folder called debian
<kamalnandan> inside the folder "debian" there are lots of files..
<kamalnandan> the packaging guide asks me to remove all the *.ex or *.EX files..
<kamalnandan> because the "Hello" package is not so complicated..
<bluekuja> yep
<kamalnandan> I am going ahead to do so..
<kamalnandan> the guide also telle me to delete all other files too apart from the follwing:
<kamalnandan> i.e. the statement says:
<kamalnandan> At this point, you should have only changelog, compat, control, copyright, and rules files in the debian directory.
<kamalnandan> so, I am going to remove all the other files apart from the ones mentioned above..
<bluekuja> yeah, in this case, remove them
<bluekuja> but remember you don't have to do it everytime
<bluekuja> some other packages may need other maint scripts
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: yes, i understand, for this very packaging only I am removing the other files..once I have a basic idea of the basic packaging, then I will feel more confident of going for advanced ones...:-)
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, remember that you won't alwais package something from the beginning
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, I mean in the future, if you wanna improve, you'll have to work on some packages that got packaged by someone else
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, what you are doing now, it's what you should do with NEW packages only
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, but anyway that's a good way to start learning
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, ask to get into the mentoring program
<bluekuja> when you improve a little bit more
<kamalnandan> oh..ok...infact, i have been assigned to create an ubuntu package for a big project; the red hat package of which already exists...but when I sat down to work on that packaging, it appeared quite cryptic to me; so i thought of learning a very basic packaging first so that I can get to know the basics and then I can build upon that..
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: whats a mentoring program?
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, actually they will assign u a mentor
<bluekuja> that will help you fixing your packaging problems
<bluekuja> plus he will sponsor stuff for you
<kamalnandan> ok..so whom should I contact for this?
<bluekuja> but if you gonna do one package then leave it's pretty bad
<kamalnandan> sounds great..
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, actually the mentoring program is for ppl who wanna learn and stay into the ubuntu community
<AnAnt> Hello, guile-1.8 is in main, right ?
<kamalnandan> ok..whats expected from a a mentee..?
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, you first need to know basic rules for packaging
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, you need to have a little more experience
<kamalnandan> ok..
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, then when you know basic stuff ask for a mentor
<bluekuja> only if you gonna stay
<bluekuja> around and not leaving after having that package in
<kamalnandan> ok..
<kamalnandan> what am i supposed to do after that; infact  I want to know what is expected froma mentee after he/she has learnt or has been guided by a mentor..? should the mentee provide mentoring to other people in future..?
<slytherin> bddebian: You put +1 for monajat on revu. Can you please add your advocation to it?
<AnAnt> bddebian: oh, you're here !
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, if you are good, you will be asked to become an ubuntu developer
<slytherin> geser: got some time for review?
<AnAnt> I didn't know that there is mentorship in Ubuntu ?
<bluekuja> AnAnt, there is
<AnAnt> since when ?
<bluekuja> AnAnt, quite near two years
<kamalnandan> what kind of developer? package developer..or some other stuff like C/C++ or shell/python/perl scripting developer..?
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, package developer
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, but you'll have to know some scripting stuff
<pfein> hi, I'm overseeing a small ubuntu cluster & I'm trying to package everything (including in house code) as .debs
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: ok..thats a good idea..infact the current packaging that I am doing is also for an open src project..
<pfein> we're a python shop, and have dependencies on some setuptools/easy_install packages that aren't in ubuntu
<pfein> what's the recommended way for .debifying such things?
<bluekuja> kamalnandan, g8
<kamalnandan> will just be back...a phone call..
<bddebian> slytherin, AnAnt: I don't have that checkbox on REVU
<slytherin> bddebian: You are MOTU, right?
<bddebian> afaik, I still am
<bddebian> Maybe they finally kicked my worthless ass out :)
<slytherin> bddebian: Then I am wondering why you don't see that checkbox. If you are sure you are still MOTU, then ask revu hackers to look into it.
<slytherin> persia: got some time for review?
<bdrung_> Zhenech: wow, that was fast. ;)
<kamalnandan> bluekuja: thanks for your help...am logging off now..its 12.35 am here...may catch you again tomorrow...:-)
<kamalnandan> bye for now..
<bluekuja> cya
<bluekuja> and np
<bluekuja> have
<bluekuja> fun
<kamalnandan> thanks & same to you..:-)
<bluekuja> ;)
<kamalnandan> :-)...
<norsetto> if any kind soul has nothing better to do, please check this out: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6421
<arand> I'm trying to wrap my head around some packaging, so I have the .dsc .orig.tar.gz and diff.gz how do I make the .deb out of it? Have tried dpkg-source -b, dpkg-source -x && renaming /debian/DEBIAN && dpkg-deb -b but no luck so far... _?_
<Zhenech> bdrung_, well, old new packages are usually faster then new new :)
<Elbrus> arand: after dpkg-source -x you have several options. I always use pdebuild, but I think that is a little bit involved. I think if you run "debian/rules binary" in the source dir your fine.
<Elbrus> reading the dpkg-source man I would also say that -b AFTER the -x should do the trick
<Elbrus> oh, no, that is the source package...
<Elbrus> never mind
<azeem> arand: use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild to build .debs
<azeem> dpkg-deb and dpkg-source are low-level tools
<bdrung_> Zhenech: how fast must it be, if the packages are some years old :)
<arand> azeem: ok
<bluekuja> arand, dpkg-source -x them
<bluekuja> arand, to extract the working folder
<bluekuja> arand, then dpkg-buildpackage for the .deb
<bluekuja> arand, of if u use pbuilder, use it on the .dsc file
<bluekuja> you have
<Zhenech> bdrung_, longer *gg*
<bannaN> Anyone here? I was wondering what sort of skill level, you'll need to have to contribute to the ubuntu development? How much time you have to put in, and whats the requirements in general? Could someone who has some knowledge about this please pm me, would really appriciate it :)
<bluekuja> bannaN, you need to be good packaging-side plus knowing a bit of any language (bash, python, whatever) will be help you
<bluekuja> bannaN, about the time you have to spend...depends...
<bluekuja> bannaN, usually packaging takes a lot of time
<bluekuja> bannaN, and well you need to prove you know packaging tools
<bluekuja> bannaN, how they works, how can you use them
<bluekuja> bannaN, but I guess we have a lot of wiki pages about it
<bluekuja> bannaN, get to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bluekuja> bannaN, and you'll find what you need
<bannaN> hm, packaging isnt my strongest field, but i have som programming experience
<bluekuja> bannaN, if you wanna get started with packaging, try taking a look at the packaging guide
<bluekuja> bannaN, and any other MOTU wiki page
<bannaN> will do
<Laney> anyone have any recommendations for software to run a local repo?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm trying to fix a FTBFS of vips (cdbs + autotools), and I'm not able to get configure use dist-package, even after aclocal/autoconf/automake. Any clue?
<fabrice_sp> this is the line that I'm trying to fix: checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
<mrooney> Is there any way or standard to list packages necessary for running the application tests?
<maxb> Laney: for anything complex, reprepro. For something trivial just to inject a few packages into a local pbuilder, https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/+junk/apt-generate
<mzz> ooh, thanks, I bet that answers a question I was going to ask later :)
 * maxb has far too many subtley different flavours of that code
<gaspa> geser, Laney: shouldn't we request a sync for ocaml 3.11.1-somewhat?
<Laney> there are issues there
<gaspa> Laney: any pointers?
<Laney> see u-d-d
<Laney> also why do you think I'm interested in ocaml ¬_¬
<gaspa> :) because of your reply to u-d-d ? :)
<fabrice_sp> just in case someone is interested: I've been able to get the correct python path by adding --exec_prefix=/usr to configure call (needed by automake to detect correct path) and running automake/autoconf/aclocal . Now, I have  to do the patch...
<fta> are H.264 codecs considered acceptable for main/universe? or are they for multiverse?
<Laney> I'm just a generally helpful chap
<Adri2000> RainCT: looks good :)
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys is it possible to request a sync but at the same time to make a change, so that sync+change are done in one upload?
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, I guess you're missing what a sync is then
<soren> RoAkSoAx: If you want to make a change, you just upload the new version. No need to sync the vanilla package from Debian first and then make the changes.
<bluekuja> soren, depends from what kind of changes debian has ready
<bluekuja> soren, usually it's good to not do useless changes preventing to merge them
<RoAkSoAx> bluekuja, soren . I've dropped all the changes in Ubuntu since they are now included upstream, however I still need to make a change to the .install file
<soren> bluekuja: Eh?
<soren> RoAkSoAx: Changes are changes.
<RoAkSoAx> so it would not actually be a merge, just a sync, but applying a change
<soren> RoAkSoAx: That's what a merge is :)
<RoAkSoAx> soren, right but I've been explained before that if there are *no remaining changes* and I'm introducing new changes, it would first sync, and then apply my new changes
<bluekuja> soren, my point was to not change the package for an useless change
<bluekuja> soren, but I wanted RoAkSoAx to keep in touch with debian
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, yeah
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, ask the sync
<bluekuja> and then do your changes
<soren> ?!? When did we start doing this? What's the point?
<DktrKranz> what's the point asking for a sync, then apply changes again?
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, he wanted to apply new changes
<soren> So?
<bluekuja> new debian package included upstream changes
<RoAkSoAx> right but i've told before that I could do something like:
<RoAkSoAx> Sync from debian unstable (LP: #XXXXX)
<RoAkSoAx> debian/quodlibet-ext.install: Change from '/site-packages/' to '/*-packages/'.
<DktrKranz> proceed as you are trying to merge, instead of "merge from debian" use something like "resync from Debian"
<DktrKranz> and then add a new bullet point describing change you're going to make
<Ampelbein> RoAkSoAx: thats a merge.
<Ampelbein> RoAkSoAx: you take the debian packaging and change what's needed.
<DktrKranz> that way you can state no ubuntu changes left to be merged, but a new one to be made
<bluekuja> soren, he said debian introduced the new upstream release
<bluekuja> soren, so ubuntu remaining changes can be deleted right?
<soren> bluekuja: Depends.
<bluekuja> soren, yes, but if for istance they can be dropped
<soren> bluekuja: Yes..
<bluekuja> soren, he wants to add a new change to the package
<DktrKranz> bluekuja, no need to sync. you waste buildd and archive-administrator time jus to process something it won't fit ubuntu
<soren> bluekuja: Yes...
<bluekuja> soren, what do you do?
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, and what about debian changes then?
<soren> bluekuja: If they can all be dropped and I don't have any other changes? I'd sync. If I have other changes, I'll just apply them and upload.
<bluekuja> soren, apply them where?
<DktrKranz> debian changes come in as a normal merge
<bluekuja> soren, to debian package or to latest ubuntu revision?
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, yeah, so he do the change
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, and then resync with debian
<soren> bluekuja: That will lose the changes!
<bluekuja> soren, don't misunderstand me
<DktrKranz> bluekuja, if Debian includes *all* ubuntu changes, including the new one, agreed
<soren> Sync with Debian == Take whatever is in Debian and put it as is in to Ubuntu.
<bluekuja> soren, I was talking about what DktrKranz said before
<bluekuja> <DktrKranz> proceed as you are trying to merge, instead of "merge from debian" use something like "resync from Debian"
<DktrKranz> but if we have to add another one on top of the current Debian package, just take Debian package, apply new ubuntu change and then upload
<DktrKranz> no need to sync
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, exactly
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, you get latest debian, apply ubuntu changes
<bluekuja> and done
<soren> bluekuja: Yes! That's what a merge is.
<soren> bluekuja: Syncing the pristine debian package first is pointless.
<bluekuja> soren, I know
<bluekuja> soren, I didnt explain what I wanted in the right way
<bluekuja> ^^
<RoAkSoAx> OK so changelog would be something like: * Sync from debian unstable (LP: #XXXXX)
<RoAkSoAx> * debian/quodlibet-ext.install: Change from '/site-packages/' to '/*-packages/'.
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, nope
<soren> RoAkSoAx: What would that LP ref be?
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, as we stated now it's a merge
<bluekuja> soren, LP bug for sponsors
<RoAkSoAx> soren, Yes I would be filling a bug to request sponsorship
<RoAkSoAx> that's what I was actually asking
<soren> Oh.
<RoAkSoAx> If I should request a sync bug, and apply my change
<bluekuja> soren, what I understood from you, was taking the ubuntu package, apply the change, then merge again
<bluekuja> soren, so I was a bit confused of that
<bluekuja> e.g doing things two times
<soren> Well... That's not what I meant at all.
<bluekuja> yeah, I understood it wrong
<soren> Alright :)
<bluekuja> soren, sorry ;)
<RoAkSoAx> ok so should I just file a sync bug, and provide my debdiff with the change right?
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, a merge bug
 * soren wanders off
<RoAkSoAx> so changelog would be:
<RoAkSoAx> * Merge from debian unstable (LP: #), no remaining changes.
<RoAkSoAx> * debian/quodlibet-ext.install: Change from '/site-packages/' to '/*-packages/'.
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, first of all explain why remaining changes can be dropped
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, than explain your change
<taggart> StevenK: hey you included fossology in karmic yesterday, but I am wondering why I am seeing 1.0.0-2 on packages.u.c instead of 1.1.0-1
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx, in such a case, I usually adopt this form of changelog entry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/starplot/+bug/197033/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 197033 in starplot "Merge starplot 0.95.4-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, That's exactly what I wanted to know then :).
<RoAkSoAx> thanks a lot to all of you guys
<nellery> taggart: p.u.c probably wasn't updated yet, but it's at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fossology
<DktrKranz> nice times when I sponsored sebner ;)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, btw, thanks for reviewing lekhonee package, I've made the changes and posted my doubts on how to proceed on revu.ubuntuwire.com :)
<DktrKranz> cool
<bluekuja> RoAkSoAx, np
<bluekuja> ;)
<RoAkSoAx> bluekuja, :)
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx,  remember me to look again, with the hope that the annoying bug I've just discovered in cdbs is fixed in the meantime
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, will do :)
<taggart> nellery: sweet thanks
<jayteeuk> Good evening all.  Just.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-21
<jayteeuk> I'm following up on a post by Justin Dugger that I read today.
<jayteeuk> I'd like to help out with the effort to get Eclipse up to date.
<jayteeuk> It looks like doko has made a massive step forward, but it still seems under threat due to these bundled libraries.
<jayteeuk> Do we know what they are and what's involved in getting Eclipse to use the system-wide ones instead?
<dupondje> could somebody give a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dutch/+bug/307667
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 307667 in dutch "Spelling checker does nothing because nl_BE spelling is missing or isn't configured by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stochastic> Is there a proper way to edit patches with cdbs-edit-patch ?  I make the changes I need in the shell with nano, but upon exit, the created patch is empty... do I need to use a different editor?
<dtchen> stochastic: can you elaborate?
<jayteeuk> Mighty quiet in here...
<dtchen> stochastic: generally cdbs-edit-patch(1) is invoked with some arguments
<jayteeuk> pwnguin: tjaalton: Are either of you there?  You're both mentioned in Justin's post, dunno if you can help....
<jayteeuk> Right, I'm exhausted.  Time for bed.
<stochastic> dtchen, I run "cdbs-edit-patch 00_denemo_desktop.patch" then in the shell I execute "nano ../../pixmaps/denemo.desktop" edit the file, then on exit, an empty patch file is created
<Ampelbein> stochastic: does it make a difference if you run "cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/00_den....patch" directly from the source?
<stochastic> Ampelbein, no same result occurs
<Ampelbein> stochastic: what package are you trying?
<stochastic> To clarify further, I'm updating the denemo package, it has two patches already in the package but upon moving the debian file from the old package to the new package the patches error out in the build.  I wiped the patches out and am attempting to re-create them
<stochastic> also, when I ran cdbs-edit-patch on the old patches (inside the new version 0.8.6 of denemo) it gave errors
<stochastic> the files that are being patched haven't moved from version to version, but I think the contents may have changed slightly
<stochastic> Ampelbein, if you're looking into this, I'd love to hear your insights, but I've got to step out for two hours or so, feel free to private message me
<Ampelbein> stochastic: you did remove the tarball rule from debian/rules? that seems to be not necessary anymore since upstream ships the source untarred
<Ampelbein> stochastic: and when removing that rule, everything works as expected.
<stochastic> Ampelbein, okay I missed that.  Infact I updated the version number in that rule.  I'm new to cdbs - my bad.
<Ampelbein> stochastic: no problem.
<stochastic> Ampelbein, just to make sure I understand, it's the include tarball line that needs to be deleted/commented out for the patches to work correctly?
<Ampelbein> stochastic: yes, the tarball.mk rule needs to be removed. and the DEB_TAR_SRCDIR variable is only used by tarball.mk so it can be removed, too.
<stochastic> ahh okay, thanks.  no time to test/confirm, I've got to run, but I trust you're right.  Thanks.
<Ampelbein> stochastic: you're welcome.
<pfm> Hi people
<pfm> hello everybody
<nhandler> Hello pfm
<pfm> well, I'll continue reading the MOTU guide
<pfm> meanwhile, is anybody here interested in mentoring?
<nhandler> pfm: You should read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring and contact the Mentoring Reception if you are really interested in a mentor (which is not a requirement)
<pfm> also I'd like to know if 20 hours a week of dedication is enough for a motu wanabe
<pfm> or it is needed more?
<nhandler> pfm: It all depends on what you are planning on doing. The more teams you join, the more time you will need to devote
<mdomsch> superm1, ping re dkms dep on lsb
<mdomsch> oh, right, dkms isn't in universe anymore, it's in core
<RoAkSoAx> Anyone knows how to specify different CFLAGS on debian/rules for each Makefile under the same package? (The package uses 2 different Makefile, one compiles the binary, and the other the libs)
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, export CFLAGS just before calling make command? (in the same line, separated by && )?
<fabrice_sp> there is only one configure command or 2?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, make class Binary Makefile, which first calls the libraries Makefile, compiles them, then it comes back and compiles the binary. So yes, just one make, no configure
<fabrice_sp> patch the makefile?
<fabrice_sp> when you say comes back, it's because there is 2 different directories?
<fabrice_sp> and 2 differents 'sub-makefiles'?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, yes. /Makefile calls libipvs/Makefile, which it compiles libipvs, and then it comes back to /Makefile and compiles ipvsadm
<fabrice_sp> so you can patch each Makefiles to alter compilation flags
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, right, but isn't it possible to specify them on debian/rules (for each Makefile)?
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, hmmm. You could manually call each makefile in the rules file, setting CFLAGS
<fabrice_sp> so you will have 2 make calls instead of one
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, and patch Makefile to avoid calling libipvs/Makefile ?
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, it Makefile is done well, it will detect that libipvs targets has been compiled, and wouldn't compiled them again
<fabrice_sp> if Makefile...
<fabrice_sp> so you wouldn't need to patch Makefile.
<fabrice_sp> but it has to be tested
<RoAkSoAx> I see... I'll try that and see how it goes
<RoAkSoAx> thanks ;)
<fabrice_sp> ;-)
 * RoAkSoAx is off to sleep, night all
<stochastic> I'm attempting to update a package and along the way fix a mimetype association bug.  Problem is that I've made the mime file (as seen here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223288/ ) and the rules file (seen here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223290/ ) uses cdbs, and from my reading I think that is all that's needed, but the mime file isn't getting installed.
<jmarsden> stochastic: What have you tried to debug this?  During the build process are you seeing dh_installmime being run?  Do you see a file usr/lib/mime/packages/denemo in the build dir after the build step is completed?  Do your postinst and postrm end up with the appropriate commands in them?
<stochastic> jmarsden, I actually did just find my usr/lib/mime/packages/denemo installed, but looking at other files in that directory, I realize it's not the right place for the file I've created.  I need the file to be put in /usr/share/mime-info/denemo.mime
<stochastic> should I invoke dh_install to copy the file there?
<jmarsden> I'm not sure.  I'm not expert enough on MIME... sounds reasonable.  Maybe check what package installed some other file(s) in /usr/share/mime-info/ and grab/read their sources to check on how they got them there?
<stochastic> good idea, I see drivel is very close to what I want...   off I go to look
<jmarsden> stochastic: Based on the dh_installmime man page, if you can do what you need by installing to /usr/share/mime/denemo/denemo.xml then you can create debian/denemo.sharedmimeinfo instead of denemo.mime and dh_installmime will do the work for you.
<stochastic> jmarsden, thanks I'll give that a shot
<directhex> oh my, soyuz too?
<al-maisan> directhex: that's right.
<al-maisan> everything was open sourced, including Soyuz and code hosting.
<james_w> noodles775: http://www.peterbe.com/plog/gorun.py
<james_w> (not actually a .py script, but a blog post)
 * noodles775 looks
<noodles775> james_w: niiice... and very generic too :)
<james_w> could perhaps do with a few more smarts to guess tests and things
<james_w> and needs libnotify integration :-)
<noodles775> Yes, some generalisations would be helpful... imagine the config for LP! :)
<slytherin> Any java packagers here for a cross review? :-)
<dstansby> Quick question: When you do 'apt-cache show [package name]' are you looking at binary packages or source packages?
<james_w> binary
<james_w> showsrc for source
<dstansby> james_w: Thanks :)
<directhex> slytherin, i'm told mono is a bad copy of java, so i can give a bad copy of a review, at best
<slytherin> directhex: here you go - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=excalibur-logger
<directhex> slytherin, changelog obviously needs a real bug number. but seems sane otherwise
<directhex> as far as cdbs is sane...
<slytherin> directhex: I was tols, as long as no one else is working on the package, bug number is not strictly necessary. :-)
<james_w> it's not
<james_w> if there's a needs-packaging then close it
<james_w> if you are working for a while on it then file one
<james_w> slytherin: is this different to the package I NEWed the other day?
<james_w> though if you're not closing a bug then don't put "(Closes: #XXXXXX)"
<slytherin> james_w: This is a different package. There is no needs packaging bug. I will remove 'Closes' entry.
<james_w> looks pretty good to me though
<james_w> slytherin: advocated
<james_w> bug 399299 and bug 399326 could do with a review :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399299 in libnb-svnclientadapter-java "Update SvnClientAdapter for netbeans 6.7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399326 in libini4j-java "Update libini4j-java to 0.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399326
<Laney> morning
<slytherin> james_w: I will check.
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> morning Laney
<slytherin> james_w: dholbach has already reviewed libnb-svnclientadapter-java and he is happy with it. Should I just upload it?
<james_w> if you think it makes sense
<slytherin> I guess I will try to test build it once before upload.
<slytherin> james_w: In case you feel like adding second advocations to some more java packages/libs, monajat and swtcalendar are waiting.
<Laney> hm
<Laney> reprepro was surprisingly easy to set up
<Laney> is there an apt preference to not care about repo signatures?
<Laney> specifically to allow unsigned
<incorrect> how can i build the unstripped versions of ffmpeg
<slytherin> directhex: ping
<directhex> pong
<slytherin> directhex: is the Evolution backend of tasque known to be broken on intrepid?
<directhex> slytherin, i don't know if it's explicitly known, but AFAIK the evolution-sharp binding in intrepid is pretty crap
<slytherin> directhex: does this error look familiar - http://paste.ubuntu.com/223417/
<directhex> slytherin, i know what causes it, and i can give you a patch for it, if that's what you'd like
<slytherin> directhex: If it is just a rebuild then I will do it myself.
<slytherin> If a simple symlink will work then even better.
<slytherin> sumlink works
<directhex> slytherin, can you pastebin /usr/lib/cli/evolution-sharp-3.0/evolution-sharp.dll.config ?
<slytherin> sure
<slytherin> directhex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223421/
<directhex> slytherin, okay. workaround: target="libedataserver-1.2.so.9" should be target="libedataserver-1.2.so.11" for intrepid
<slytherin> directhex: right. Not worth an SRU is it?
<directhex> slytherin, well, as i suspected, it's the evolution-sharp library. i don't know how wide an impact that library being broken has
<directhex> basically the lib's build system hard-codes expected sonames in configure
<directhex> so configure needs to be patched with intrepid's numbers
<slytherin> directhex: Do I need to change anything else? The workaround is not working.
<directhex> slytherin, same error?
<slytherin> yes
<directhex> restarted the app?
<slytherin> yes, I did
<directhex> and it still complains about libedataserver-1.2.so.9? how exceedingly odd
<slytherin> right. But as I said, adding a symlink works.
<directhex> oh, edit /usr/lib/mono/gac/evolution-sharp/*/evolution-sharp.dll.config too
<slytherin> works now
<directhex> right. problem is as described
<directhex> bad soname versions hard-coded
<slytherin> The rdepends of libevolution3.0-cil are - tasque, gnome-do-plugins, gfax and beagle-backend-evolution. Not many
<directhex> officially, evolution-sharp 0.17 does not support EDS 2.24
<directhex> jaunty's evo# does
<directhex> but that isn';t even ABI-compatible
<directhex> so we're far from SRU land
<slytherin> he he
<directhex> so, the way i see it, the options are: SRU to force the sonames to match, which may fix apps or may break apps. or leave it and chalk it up to "directhex has only just taken charge of mono in ubuntu right as this cycle is ending"
<directhex> i don't run intrepid OR tasque, so i'll let you decide what you think best. i'll help out with the implementation issues, of course
<slytherin> directhex: let me take a look on LP if there is already a bug reported.
<slytherin> directhex: bug 285707 and bug 287332. One is open, the other is fixed in jaunty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285707 in tasque "Tasque cannot connect to Evolution Data Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287332 in evolution-sharp "beagle-backend-evolution cant find libedataserver-1.2.so.9" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287332
<directhex> slytherin, well, the tasque one is fixed in jaunty too. question is how much we care about intrepid
<slytherin> Right. I don't care much. :-) I will simply add the correct workaround in the bug.
<dupondje> could somebody give a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dutch/+bug/307667
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 307667 in dutch "Spelling checker does nothing because nl_BE spelling is missing or isn't configured by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396287 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] liblua5.1-iconv" [Wishlist,New]
<slytherin> slomo: Tried totem from Debian experimental. DVD navigation works perfectly. :-)
<slomo> slytherin: that's nice to hear :) but please don't report just another bug that seeking doesn't work anymore with mpeg,mkv or mxf files ;) that will be fixed before 0.10.24
<slytherin> slomo: I am not. I care more about DVD playback than the seeking of mpeg files. :-)
<slomo> slytherin: ok :) does seeking in dvds work btw?
<slytherin> slomo: switching to next/previous chapter works. I didn't try time base seeking. Also setting subtitles from DVD root menu works.
<savvas0> hello, I'm reading up on the pending debian/copyright format proposal: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ - How do I state that some files are released into the Public Domain? It wasn't clear
<slomo> slytherin: ok :) can you confirm this bug here? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589064
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589064 in gst-plugins-bad "resindvd doesn't behave right for "previous chapter"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<savvas0> "License: other" and state what the author provided?
<mok0> savvas0: sound right
<savvas0> ok :)
<noodles775> Hi geser, I've updated the sphinxbase package as per your feedback - let me know if you have time to check it when you're around. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sphinxbase
<slytherin> slomo: I will check in evening.
<awe> StevenK: do you mind if pickup the merges for obexpushd & scmxx?
<StevenK> awe: Go right ahead!
<awe> danke
<arand> Hello, I'm trying to push for an SRU of gnumeric (libgoffice) as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnumeric/+bug/316502 Are there more (easy) steps that should be done there?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 316502 in gnumeric "cannot release a graph in gnumeric after click and drag" [Medium,Fix released]
<bddebian> Heya gang
<AnAnt> Hello
<quadrispro> nellery: ping
<Laney> wgrant: Can I trouble you for an mdt page for all reverse-{build-,}deps of ghc6 and all packages maintained by pkg-haskell-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org?
<wgrant> Laney: Sure. I'll do that now.
<Laney> and ghc6, hugs if you will
<wgrant> OK.
<Laney> thanks a lot
<savvas0> Laney: are you a haskell packager? any chance of packaging haskell-zip-archive? :) It blocks the pandoc upgrade, bug 309528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309528
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309528
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309528
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 309528 in pandoc "[karmic] Please upgrade pandoc to 1.2.1 version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309528
<Laney> good god
<Laney> this is a bad situation
<savvas0> argh
<savvas0> sorry
<Laney> savvas0: maybe
<Laney> if you want to do it, please come and join pkg-haskell though
<Laney> Joachim is a good sponsor :)
<savvas0> I'm unfamiliar with the process, if I ever finish up with my exams, I will consider it :P
<Laney> there are lots of cabal libraries packaged
<Laney> you can copy those
<Laney> (plus there is cabal-debian on hackage which does lots of the hard work)
<savvas0> I've checked out the haskell-http looks pretty easy with the cdbs .mk file hehe
<hyperair> ...why do we have duplicate bots?!
<Laney> cabal-debian --debianize
<hyperair> hell, they're even fighting against each other now!
<savvas0> hm.. thanks!
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> skynet?
<hyperair> lolwut
<Laney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_(Terminator)
<savvas0> poke the #ubuntu-bots guys :)
<savvas0> (and/or girls, heh)
<wgrant> Laney: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/haskell.html
<Laney> wgrant: too kind
<wgrant> Laney: Please try to find any omissions.
<Laney> wgrant: Looks alright from my quick scan. I'll update you if I learn any different
<wgrant> Laney: Great.
<Laney> oh
<Laney> wgrant: Doesn't include hugs
<Laney> (hugs98 source package, sorry)
<Laney> my bad there
<yann2> hello
<Laney> Does anyone fancy doing a quick new package review for me? It's alredy in Debian NEW, but I don't think it will land before FF
<Laney> git clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-haskell/agda.git
<yann2> I am setting up a CUPS print server for our office - and wanted to know if these drivers: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0031040.asp  were packaged  - and if not, what the steps would be to get them packaged?
<yann2> I couldn't find them packaged anywhere
<wgrant> Laney: hugs98 added.
<Laney> ty
<AndrewGee> Hi. I fixed a bug for a python module in karmic. I nominated it for jaunty also, and wrote a patch. What do I do next? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/osm-gps-map/+bug/387043
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<Laney> Add debdiff, subscribe sponsors, wait
<falktx> is this a good place to ask for help?
<Laney> depends what kind of help
<falktx> PPA
<falktx> build on PPC
<Laney> #launchpad
<falktx> thanks
<falktx> irc.ubuntu.com?
<AndrewGee> Laney: I've attached the debdiff and subscribed sponsors. It's been almost 3 weeks so far. Is this right?
<Laney> same server
<noodles775> Hi geser, I'm not sure if you check the scrollback, but just in case, I've updated the package after your review comments at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sphinxbase, if/when you have time.
<falktx> bye
<Laney> AndrewGee: Yes, just requires more patience... or more sponsors
<noodles775> And a general question for anyone, I'm packaging a second package that depends on my first one (sphinxbase). Is there a way to test the second package in pbuilder, somehow passing in the first as a dependency?
<AndrewGee> Laney: I subscribed motu-sru. I guess that's right. Sorry for bothering you. Just wanted to make sure I hadn't done anything wrong :)
<Laney> AndrewGee: I haven't actually clicked. /me does
<Laney> oh
<Laney> I misunderstood what you want to do
<geser> noodles775: I've seen your hilight, but didn't had time yet to re-review it again.
<noodles775> geser: great, just when you have time. Thanks!
<Laney> jdong, cody-somerville: bug 387043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "osmgpsmap python bindings placed in site-packages rather than dist-packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<Laney> gah
<StevenK> Why do we have two bots?
<Laney> I have no idea. Just asked ubuntu-bots to remove one of them
<Laney> you could kick one if you have the power
<geser> one doesn't seem to be enough today :)
<RoAkSoAx> Anyone knows how to specify different CFLAGS on debian/rules for each Makefile under the same package? (The package uses 2 different Makefile, one compiles the binary '/Makefile', and the other the libs 'libipvs/Makefile') Makefile first calls libipvs/Makefile to compile the libs and then it compiles the binary
<AndrewGee> Laney: Thanks for taking a look :)
<Laney> AndrewGee: yeah you just need to get an motu-sru guy to approve it
<AndrewGee> Gooooood :)
<_andre> hyperair: you there?
<hyperair> _andre: hello.
<_andre> hi
<_andre> i don't know if you remember, but you suggested me to use a dh-style rules file for my packages
<hyperair> yes i did.
<hyperair> yeah i remember
<_andre> i did that, as in http://codepad.org/fo6biJZ0 but for some reason, it seems it doesn't work with pbuidler (it just runs the default targets)
<_andre> it works fine with debuild though
<_andre> have you ever seen that behavior?
<hyperair> you're missing out a very important part.
<hyperair> %:
<hyperair>     dh $@
<hyperair> oh wait, it's there
<hyperair> whoops
<_andre> :)
<hyperair> alright. what version of debhelper is in your pbuilder?
<hyperair> rather, which pbuilder are you using to test?
<hyperair> override rules require dh >= 7.0.50
<_andre> version 0.183ubuntu1
<hyperair> O_o
<_andre> it's the one that comes with jaunty
<hyperair> debhelper!
<hyperair> no way.
<hyperair> jaunty has debhelper 7.0.something
<_andre> oh, that was from apt-cache showpkg pbuilder
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> anyway
<hyperair> jaunty has 7.0.28
<hyperair> if i'm not mistaken
<hyperair> you'll need 7.0.50
<hyperair> which means you should specify it as such inside your build-depends as well
<hyperair> if you intend to upload it to a jaunty ppa, you're going to have to backport debhelper as well.
<hyperair> at least 7.0.50
<_andre> 7.2.8ubuntu1~jaunty~ppa1
<hyperair> there are debhelper packages for jaunty and intrepid floating around which you can copy
<_andre> that's what it says here
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> do this:
<hyperair> pbuilder login
<hyperair> and then apt-cache policy debhelper
<_andre> k, sec
<hyperair> it's the debhelper version *inside* pbuilder's chroot.
<hyperair> not the debhelper version installed in your system
<_andre> ah, ok
<_andre> i believe i specified karmic when creating the environment
<_andre> 7.0.17ubuntu4
<_andre> hmm
<_andre> looks like it has both jaunty and karmic and defaults to jaunty
<_andre> hmm, no, even with "--distribution karmic" it seems to have installed the jaunty environment
<_andre> how do i update pbuilder's debhelper?
<VK7HSE> _andre: when you created your pbuilder ... what did you use to create them? something like 'sudo DIST=karmic pbuilder create'
<_andre> VK7HSE: sudo pbuilder create --distribution karmic
 * hyperair uses a custom script
<_andre> i tried running that again and it said "E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/karmic"... weird
<hyperair> you'll need a newer debootstrap then.
<hyperair> it isn't too hard though
<hyperair> if you cd into /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts, you'll notice that all the ubuntu scripts are symlinks to one script. just create another symlink to the said script, and call it karmic.
<_andre> oh, cool
<_andre> "unknown location deb/dists/karmic/Release"
<_andre> :/
<hyperair> O_o
<_andre> i ran this command:
<hyperair> why do you have so many issues?!
<_andre> sudo pbuilder create --distribution karmic --mirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main restricted universe multiverse"
<hyperair> ah. that would make sense.
<hyperair> --mirror is wrong.
<hyperair> the manpage says just give it a url
<hyperair> --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" --distribution karmic --components "main restricted universe multiverse"
<hyperair> that's what you're supposed to do
<_andre> oh
<_andre> thanks
<hyperair> you might be interested in using a pbuilderrc
<hyperair> config file
<hyperair> i've a one-size-fits-all config file, adapted from what i remembered of directhex's one
<_andre> i just assumed --mirror worked the same as --othermirror, which is mentioned in the wiki
<hyperair> --othermirror is a | separated list of deb lines
<hyperair> i think deb-src works as well
<hyperair> the manpage is a good read.
<_andre> yeah, sorry
<_andre> i had never built deb packages before
<hyperair> =O
<_andre> we'll move our servers to ubuntu here at work
<_andre> it'd be cool if i could get those in the official repositories
<_andre> our shared-hosting web servers use them
<VK7HSE> _andre: here's a copy of my pbuilderrc file ...  http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927280/pbuilderrc   this needs to be renamed to .pbuilderrc and placed into you ~/ (home directory!)
<_andre> thanks!
<VK7HSE> _andre: you will need to edit the servers that are in this file to suite your local repository ...
<_andre> ok
<VK7HSE> _andre: my ISP is an ubuntu mirror!
<_andre> :) nice
<VK7HSE> anyway bedtime for me! ... near 3am !!
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys is there a wiki page that shows how to package Java apps?
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, don't forget to review lekhonee please. Thanks a lot :)
<TwoToneSpirit> Is the firefox-3.5 package now firefox-3.5 final?
<slytherin> TwoToneSpirit: yes
<TwoToneSpirit> slytherin: Cool.  I've been using it from the firefox-security repo for a while - if I install firefox-3.5 from the jaunty repo, will it automatically change the panel icon etc?
<slytherin> TwoToneSpirit: what panel icon?
<TwoToneSpirit> The firefox panel icon.  And also the shortcut under applications -=> internet
<slytherin> TwoToneSpirit: I am not sure. I have not used it.
<TwoToneSpirit> ok
<TwoToneSpirit> it's on my mother's computer, and obviously I just want it to be simple :-)
<TwoToneSpirit> Thank you though.  I have been enjoying this channel more and more - very important job here obviously
<slytherin> TwoToneSpirit: You can easily modify the panel icon.
<TwoToneSpirit> slytherin: Yeah, I was more just curious
<_andre> hyperair: it worked, i've just uploaded the new packages to revu, with the debhelper >= 7.0.50 build-dep and the short rules file :)
<hyperair> _andre: great! =)
<hyperair> which package was it again?
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/watchcatd, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libwcat and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libapache2-mod-watchcat
<kamalnandan> Hi..
<nhandler> Hello kamalnandan
<kamalnandan> hi..
<newnoob> How can i join the MOTU team?
<newnoob> How can i join the MOTU team? Someone please answer.
<stefanlsd> newnoob: see the topic
<newnoob> Which one?
<stefanlsd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<quadrispro> newnoob: "Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing"
<newnoob> Thanks.
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, any luck with your Makefile's nightmare?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, not yet really. I was thinking on not specifying the CFLAGS on debian/rules and the problem will be solved, though I don't know what would be the impact of not having them there
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, why do you need to specify CFLAGS?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, Debian did it that way, so I was just following their changes
<RoAkSoAx> mok0, by adding this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223800/ on debian/rules (lighttpd), should it Build-Depend on libtool, automake, and autoconf ?
<fabrice_sp> is it for a merge? Why not just doing exactly the same as Debian?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, I'm upgrading the package to latest upstream version, and CFLAGS have changed between both versions
<fabrice_sp> And is it still mandatory to have 2 sets of CFLAGS? By the way, making first lib/Makefile and then Makefile make the the lib build 2 times?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, for example, according to the libipvs/Makefile, libs are built with -g -fPIC -DLIBIPVS_USE_NL and /Makefile is only built with -g
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, when you say "according to libipvs/Makefile" do you mean that this is th CFLAGS of the makefile? Cnan you pastebin the Makefile and the rules file?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, /Makefile: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223813/ , libipvs/Makefile: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223811/ debian/rules: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/223814/
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, I don't see the point of setting CFLAGS in the rules file as each Makefile override it at  the begining
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, yeah I was thinking the same thing :)
<fabrice_sp> so I would say you can ignore CFLAGS in the rules file
<RoAkSoAx> though I was told It needed to be there, don't know why :)
<fabrice_sp> i nthe Makefile, you have CFLAGS = ...
<fabrice_sp> if it would have been CFLAGS += ... it would be different
<fabrice_sp> in that case, I don't see the point of setting it (it's not used)
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, ok then. I'll drop them. Thanks a lot.
<fabrice_sp> you're welcome: sometimes lines just stay in a rules file, just because nobody try o delete them and see that nothing bad happen :-)
<maco> ive used dh_make before. ive heard now though that some set of other dh_ stuff can generate what i need instead of me having to delete a bunch of files. can anyone point me to an explanation?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, haha yeah. That's why I also tried without using CFLAGS on debian/rules and it built with no problem so I was thinking on drop them, Just wanted someone with more expertize on the subject to confirm what I was thinking
<fabrice_sp> maco, what kind of file are you deleting?
<fabrice_sp> maybe you just need to call make clean in the clean target?
<maco> about half of what ends up in debian/ directory... all the .ex stuff
<fabrice_sp> ahhh, but just one time, right?
<maco> right
<maco> i mean after dh_make, lots of extra files are made, and i'm told there's a non-dh_make way to generate the rules/control/changelog and other necessary files
<maco> but i dont know it
<Laney> I don't know of it
<fabrice_sp> neither do I
<fabrice_sp> the 'simple' way is to copy this files from another package :-)
<gaspa> ScottK: could you please take a look at bug #402710 (given that you replied to some of those mails)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402710 in ocaml "[3.11.1 transition][round 1/6] Please synchronize ocaml 3.11.1-2 from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402710
<Laney> did he get the sync blacklist changes reverted?
<gaspa> Laney: i must have missed something... why it's blacklisted?
<Laney> bug 387943
<Laney> ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387943 in ocaml "Karmic: please do NOT synchronize following packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387943
<gaspa> uh
<savvas0> erm.. just to be safe, do I need to notify anyone about redistribution for any package included in Ubuntu repositories? e.g. ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<gaspa> ...
<gaspa> but .... but... he 's the same person??
<Laney> huh?
<Laney> any archive admin can undo it
<gaspa> Laney: this David is the same who ask to not sync ocaml 3.11.1 and is now caring about syncing...
<Laney> yeah that was a while ago
<gaspa> i see.
<maxb> gaspa: The point was not to start the transition in Karmic until is was certain it would be accomplished in Debian in time
<gaspa> maxb: I see, but he didn't seem consciuos of the blacklist, asked by him... only that.
<gaspa> anyway, no probs, let's ask to undo ;)
<Quintasan> libxklavier12-dev is a Virtual package in karmic, on what I should depend? libx11-dev?
<geser> libxklavier-dev
<Quintasan> geser: Thanks
<jayteeuk> Good evening all.
<jayteeuk> Is there anyone around this evening who can help me get started with fixing the problems with Eclipse that Justin Dugger pointed out recently?
<directhex> which one?
<jayteeuk> Apparently doko uploaded a package for Eclipse 3.4, which is an improvement over the 3.2 previously shipped, but had some jars bundled that ought to be using the system-wide ones.
<jayteeuk> I don't know how much time I have to dedicate to it, but I've been watching the pkg-java-maintainers mailing list and decided it's probably time I actually tried to help out instead of just sitting idly by and letting Eclipse in Ubuntu die.
<jayteeuk> I gather part of the problem has to do with OSGi metadata not being in some system-wide jar files - that's probably why doko bundled the jars.
<pwnguin> hi jay
<jayteeuk> Hi pwnguin.
<jayteeuk> I see your name was mentioned in Justin's recent commentary/call to action.
<pwnguin> yes. yes it was
<pwnguin> probably because
<pwnguin> *dramatic reveal*
<jayteeuk> Tada!
<jldugger> I am he!
<jayteeuk> OK, that makes sense then. :)
<jayteeuk> It's good to put names to... uh... names. :)
<pwnguin> well, i used to go by jldugger, but I liked the alias too much
<pwnguin> anyways
<pwnguin> a few questions: have you read debian-policy, and have you nabbed the latest source package from karmic?
<jayteeuk> No and no.
<pwnguin> well, the post linked to debian-policy, so that's a quick find
<pwnguin> the real challenge for you will be getting source code as shipped by ubuntu
 * jayteeuk goes to check out that link.
<jayteeuk> I'm currently running Jaunty, btw.  Am I likely to experience severe (e.g. unbootable) breakage with Karmic, with it still being early days?
<pwnguin> alpha 1 is out, no?
<pwnguin> yea, it's up to alpha3 now. my technique has been to run dual boot
<jayteeuk> To be honest I don't know - I haven't been tracking developments as closely as I'd like lately.
<pwnguin> on a laptop
<jayteeuk> Sounds like a plan.
<pwnguin> you could just run a pbuilder and upgrade it
<pwnguin> but you wouldn't be able to rest
<pwnguin> test
<jayteeuk> Yeah, I'm going to need some hand-holding on the whole packaging front as well.
<jayteeuk> My only other contribution was a small patch to NetworkManager a couple of dist-upgrades ago.
<pwnguin> that's one of the purposes of MOTU ;)
<jayteeuk> Well I'm glad you said that. :)
<pwnguin> of course
<jayteeuk> I'm kind of hoping this can help to kickstart my involvement again.
<pwnguin> eclipse isn't what i'd call a training wheels package ;)
<jayteeuk> Oh blimey no, it's a monster!
<pwnguin> from what i can tell, eclipse's own release build process isn't pretty
<jayteeuk> No, so I gather.
<pwnguin> i saw a patch to change a directory from someone's homedir
<jayteeuk> There's work underway to improve the build process though.
<pwnguin> so how comfortable are you with other technologies
<pwnguin> like ant/make, Java, Eclipse itself?
<jayteeuk> Java programmer by trade, so... use ant Java (1.3, eek! But comfortable with later releases) and Eclipse (3.4) daily.
<jayteeuk> On Windows.
<pwnguin> front-end java?
<pwnguin> or server side?
<jayteeuk> Server-side.
<pwnguin> ok. not that it matters much, i dont think we'll need to worry about threading or UI toolkits
<jayteeuk> I've done some reading on SWT and followed a few examples.  It all seems to basically make sense, I just need to do some hacking to drum it in.
<pwnguin> well, the first thing a good Ubuntu Developer does is set up a test environment (as I'm sure you're aware)
<jayteeuk> Indeed.
<pwnguin> i just have my laptop share a homedir between stable and ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> should anything catastrophic happen, recovery is doable
<pwnguin> should anything super catastrophic happen, there's other computers, and liveCDs :)
<pwnguin> some people use VM's
<pwnguin> or chroots
<jayteeuk> I thought about a VM, but I'm not sure how practical it would be for something as heavyweight as Eclipse.
<pwnguin> eclipse im told takes ages to build
<pwnguin> depending on the VM, it could take as long as... ages
<jayteeuk> I used to use a 32-bit chroot for WSAD when I used it back in the day.
<pwnguin> ubuntu uses a repeatable build system
<pwnguin> the core of that is called pbuilder
<jayteeuk> Sounds vaguely familiar.
<jayteeuk> Possibly from my NetworkManager adventure, possibly from planet posts.
<pwnguin> its basically a chroot with all minimal packages installed. when it starts, it makes a copy, installs all the build dependencies, and makes a new package
<pwnguin> no "it works for me" syndrome
<jayteeuk> Indeed - a clean environment every time.
<pwnguin> so once you've set up a test env, pbuilder (or a PPA), you're ready to grab the source
<pwnguin> from the test env: 'apt-get source eclipse'
<jayteeuk> Just to go OT for a mo, do you know if Empathy does auto channel logging?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> im lazy
<jayteeuk> Oh actually the logs are online aren't they?
<pwnguin> i barely know what empathy is
<pwnguin> but this channel should be logged
<pwnguin> and im probably duplicating something from #ubuntu-classroom, poorly
<pwnguin> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jayteeuk> Well I guess I'm being a bit lazy not going searching for those logs too. ;)
<pwnguin> source packages are basically split into a description, the original tarball, and debian modifications
<pwnguin> just to make things extra confusing, debian modifications come in two varieties
<jayteeuk> Right, so that's the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz, right?
<pwnguin> patching in a debian/ dir, and patches
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> apt-get should unpack the two .gz files for you
<pwnguin> however, it wont apply patches
<jayteeuk> Is this where you tell me about quilt and cdbs and all those and I stick my head in the sand and hope I understand the one that's relevant? :)
<pwnguin> i think this one uses quilt
<pwnguin> but i only looked at 3.2
<pwnguin> its a set of patches, that's all that really matters here
<jayteeuk> I can do some extra reading on that anyway.
<pwnguin> if there's still a patch to remove org.eclipse.dom.apt, i'd love someone to explain to me why
<pwnguin> my guess is they thought they were pulling out something related to debian's apt, when it's really something about annotation processing tool
<jayteeuk> Heh.
<pwnguin> annotations are new as of like java 1.5C?
<jayteeuk> Sounds about right.
<pwnguin> i donno. when i learned java, they were big on Java2
<pwnguin> and eclipse was some fancy new set of whitepapers about plugins
<jayteeuk> I picked up Eclipse around 2.1, when the CVS integration was an external plugin and was awful.
<directhex> pwnguin, sounds like me really
<pwnguin> heh
<jayteeuk> And IIRC JavaBeans were the next big thing when I started learning Java - Applets were all the rage.
<pwnguin> i remember a professor assigning me to write a servlet
<pwnguin> and never figuring out just what the hell a bean was
<directhex> Java left a big impression on me
<directhex> hi, i'm your friendly neighbourhood Mono maintainer
<maco> i still dont know what a bean is...except for eating
<jayteeuk> directhex: Why do I get the idea it wasn't a good impression?
<maco> but i do remember the servlet thing
<jbernard__> is anyone able to import an upstream tarball into a bzr branch using bzr-builddeb? I keep getting a failed assertion: isinstance(version,str)
<micahg> jbernard__: lp might be undergoing maintenance right now
<directhex> jayteeuk, where did you get that idea?
<pwnguin> jbernard__: i think the source code release of launchpad got a bit too much publicity
<jayteeuk> directhex: "left a big impression" rarely has positive connotations. :)
<jbernard__> it fails for me locally, i belive it's in import_dsc.py
<micahg> ah
<jbernard__> i was following james' instructions in the user manual, but the merge-upstream step fails with that assertion
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: anyways, reviewing patches with the last maintainer, or even upstream, might be a good way to get familiar with what ubuntu/debian wants
<pwnguin> granted, we know it's not perfect
<pwnguin> and i have no idea what osgi is
<jayteeuk> That makes 1.5 of us.
<pwnguin> or maven
<jayteeuk> Same again.
<pwnguin> apparently java developers are supposed to hate maven for being harder than ant
<jayteeuk> I should really know this stuff inside-out.
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: one thing you can do is add comments to patches
<jayteeuk> But I've never used maven and I've heard differing opinions from those who have.
<jayteeuk> Like inline source code comments, or better explanations in Changelog?
<pwnguin> heh, ive seen packages throw away the entire upstream build tool
<pwnguin> and just write a makefile
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: the patches start off with #'s that can be used for comments
<jayteeuk> Ah, OK.  That's new information for me.
<jayteeuk> I think.
<pwnguin> actually,
<pwnguin> diff ignores EVERYTHING that isn't diff format
<jayteeuk> Well, yeah.
<pwnguin> so you can just dump it into email
<pwnguin> but probably, # are handy for making diffs with diffs in them
<pwnguin> all this talk about very bad revision control and diffs makes me wonder how far along packages in BZR is
<jayteeuk> Ah yes, that's right - the .diff.gz is a patch that adds all the patches and Debian control stuff.
<jayteeuk> I remember trying to get my head around that the first time.
<pwnguin> it's basically the worst patch management system known to man
<jayteeuk> :)
<pwnguin> however some very misguided software authors require modifications to be distributed like that
<jayteeuk> Hmmm... "If it ain't broke...", "We've always done it this way..."
<pwnguin> well, 1) ubuntu was founded in part to stress test ideas like bzr
<jayteeuk> But so long as I can get the thing building from source to begin with, that's a good start for me.
<pwnguin> 2) it's a massive pita for security teams
<jayteeuk> 1) Really?
<pwnguin> 3) it's confusing to new developers
<directhex> poor java folks :(
<directhex> see, i reckon you guys would kill for some of our toys
<pwnguin> 1) sure. canonical "bought" bzr before they announced ubuntu even
<pwnguin> i dont really like java or c#
<jayteeuk> I had no idea bzr even existed until long after I was using Ubuntu daily.
<pwnguin> but i do appreciate java's ability for high scale threading
<jayteeuk> directhex: I'll resist as long as I reasonably can and still make a living. :)
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: perhaps because it wasn't ready for mass consumption, and git came along shortly after bzr
<jayteeuk> But I'm happy to admit that both camps can learn a lot from each other - I just need to get other people in my company thinking the same way.
<pwnguin> that's gotta be either devastating or vindicating, to find out a few months after you set out on bzr that Linus Torvalds is now your competitor
<jayteeuk> Yeah, I'll say.
<jayteeuk> Validation of the dvcs concept on the one hand, but talk about having the deck stacked against you.
<pwnguin> so anyways, you might want to make sure all the current patches make sense first
<pwnguin> i saw something like 30 applied to 3.2
<pwnguin> checking that out will give you a sense of what's an acceptable sized pathc
<pwnguin> patch
<jayteeuk> Any monster patches that you recall?
<pwnguin> maybe one
<pwnguin> and a few wtf patches
<jayteeuk> I'll see when I get the source, but it'd be nice to be prepared. :)
<pwnguin> but they might have been dropped given that 3.2 was ages ago
<pwnguin> like, i hope the patch with ~/eclipse/lib is gone
<pwnguin> oh hay
<pwnguin> http://patches.ubuntu.com/e/eclipse/extracted/
<pwnguin> i hope you like tomcat
<pwnguin> http://patches.ubuntu.com/e/eclipse/extracted/eclipse-add-ppc64-sparc64-s390-s390x.dpatch
<jayteeuk> I have nothing against it really. :)
<pwnguin> like that one, you see a ## DP: changeset blah blah
<pwnguin> it looks like the apt one is gone
<jayteeuk> That's a pretty useful list.
<pwnguin> ages ago, debian developers were angry about ubuntu not shipping patches back
<pwnguin> and other dds were angry about patch spam
<jayteeuk> Yeah, I saw that.
<pwnguin> this was a compromise, presumably until bzr is finally distribution scale
<pwnguin> here we go
<pwnguin> -JAVA_HOME = ~/vm/sun142
<pwnguin> +JAVA_HOME ?= /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<jayteeuk> You looking at my screen?
<directhex> sometimes the best route is for the same people to actually work on both distros
<directhex> where possible
<pwnguin> im sure DDs love that idea
<jayteeuk> I never really got into the whole tension between Debian and Ubuntu.
<pwnguin> i just dont understand how ~/vm/sun142 could possibly work outside of eclipse's servers
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-22
<jayteeuk> Yeah, that's a pretty bizarre patch - bizarre that it was ever reauired.
<pwnguin> reauired?
<pwnguin> oh
<jayteeuk> Bah. fat fingers.
<jayteeuk> s/a/q
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> maybe 3.5 fixed it
<pwnguin> ah, here's a multiline patch comment
<pwnguin> http://patches.ubuntu.com/e/eclipse/extracted/eclipse-public-applypatch.dpatch
<pwnguin> and a fairly lengthy patch
<directhex> pwnguin, that patch kinda makes it hard to shift the feeling i've always had about eclipse
<pwnguin> which is?
<directhex> "bleh"
<directhex> just never did anything for me
<pwnguin> i dont see where C# would improve that
<jayteeuk> So really my first steps are 0) Remind myself how I partitioned my drive. 0.1) Figure out if I can re-partition an encrypted drive and how. 0.2) Do it. 1) Install Karmic as a dual boot. 2) apt-get source eclipse. 3) Build it just to prove I can. 4) Start looking at / discussing the patches.
<directhex> we used "JEdit" in the undergrad days ^_^
<jayteeuk> directhex: That was my editor of choice before I picked up Eclipse.
<pwnguin> our intro to programming course was in Java
<pwnguin> and the mandatory editor was BlueJay
<jayteeuk> I think the first language I was formally taught was Pascal.
<jayteeuk> Then VB, then C I think.
<directhex> pwnguin, well, monodevelop 2.0, the current stable release, with integrated debugging and gui designer, is packaged and working. eclipse is much more mature and has loads more developers. i don't really see the "excuse" for dreadful flaws like not having a working plugin API (i.e. needing to public-ize your app just to get an important plugin running)
<directhex> i wish MD supported "real" Java though, not just IKVM
<jayteeuk> Ironically, pointers in C never made sense to me until I started learning Java, which doesn't even have explicit pointers in the language.
<pwnguin> directhex: i think you fail to understand
<directhex> pwnguin, entirely possible
<pwnguin> the main purpose of eclipse today is to serve the people who would otherwise be stuck with crappy vendor IDEs for embedded systems
<pwnguin> check out the sponsors list
<directhex> mmmmmmokay, sounds a bit weird, but okay
<pwnguin> C and C++ developers need an IDE
<pwnguin> every embedded system ive worked with came with a terrible IDE for a custom toolchain
<pwnguin> sure, it works with Java and lots of academics like open source and java
<jayteeuk> I thought the point of Eclipse was so that Java application server vendors didn't have to bother to write their own IDE - just a plugin that connects it to their app server's management interface. :)
<jayteeuk> But then I only really do server-side Java, so my view is distorted.
<jayteeuk> I've not really used CDT in anger.
<pwnguin> places like Nokia, motorola, ARM, QNX, ericsen, freescale, lynuxworks
<pwnguin> the JDT is well done
<pwnguin> the custom compiler is fast and the IDE uses some nice tricks for fast lookups
<pwnguin> personally, the last thing I used eclipse for, was, I think, either a BIRT 2.0 to 3.0 grammar converter, or perhaps a PHP website
<jayteeuk> I like the JDT.  I'd like to be able to make more use of the J2EE perspective, but it seems to require that your project(s) be organised a certain way, which ours isn't.
<pwnguin> BIRT is amazing. i spent a month on it, and I have no idea what it does or what it's for
<jayteeuk> I quite like PyDev, although it can be a bit slow.
<jayteeuk> I've seen BIRT mentioned, but I'm the same - no idea as to its purpose.
<pwnguin> like i said, i wrote a parser and translator for it, and i still have no idea what it's purpose is
<jayteeuk> In fact we don't make use of even a small percentage of what Eclipse can do.
<pwnguin> when the new eclipse came out, i took a look at it and they mentioned BIRT again; turns out i guess its like an open source crystal reports
<jayteeuk> Ah, right
<pwnguin> business something something something
<jayteeuk> Now you put it like that, possibly business intelligence reporting tool or something.
<pwnguin> i think you got it
<pwnguin> there's a line in Stephenson's Snow Crash
<pwnguin> about someone who works for a place as a programmer, who has no idea what it is the program actually does
<pwnguin> after that project, i now understand that it is indeed possible
 * jayteeuk whistles innocently.
<pwnguin> also, i may have either proved the chinese room, or disproved my own intelligence
<jayteeuk> So I have to ask, what prompted your post about Eclipse?
<pwnguin> anyways, step 5 on your list: ask for details on what needs to be done from doko
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: i have friends who need something like it
<pwnguin> it occasionally works
<jayteeuk> "I have this friend..." :-P
<pwnguin> his name is Dave
<pwnguin> plus, it would really help Ubuntu's viability in certain large embedded nagivation firms
<pwnguin> finally, because im an idiot and haven't tried monodevelop for anything besides mono
<pwnguin> directhex: can i debug C++ with monodevelop?
<jayteeuk> I just want to see Eclipse shipped by default in Ubuntu because I like it and don't have an inclination to try anything else at the moment.
<pwnguin> when I was a TA for undergraduate operating systems, we showed students DDD
<directhex> pwnguin, i haven't tested it extensively, but there's
<directhex> C++ support and GDB integration, so presumably some combination of the two
<directhex> let's give it a try
<pwnguin> this is a suboptimal debugger; something else would help alleviate the torture that class becomes
<pwnguin> man, it's 30 minutes to quittin time
<jayteeuk> I don't know DDD.  I've only used GDB and Java's debugger.
<pwnguin> DDD is an old graphical frontend to gdb
<jayteeuk> D'oh, another late night for me.
<jayteeuk> I think I used something called xgdb once?
<directhex> pwnguin, seems helluva buggy, but it broke on a breakpoint and highlighted the right line, so that's something
<pwnguin> jayteeuk: once you're comfortable with building eclipse and whatnot, I'll see about who you should talk to
<pwnguin> directhex: heh
<directhex> pwnguin, the only debugger people mention around me at work is DDT
<directhex> pwnguin, in my spare time, i also use mdb
<jayteeuk> pwnguin: Thanks.  I'll let it grow organically - baby steps, get the thing working first!
<pwnguin> directhex: it doesn't help that nachOS uses a user library to do thread switching
<pwnguin> instead of libpthread
<jayteeuk> I'll have to brief my wife on which environment to select when Flash player overheats my CPU and shuts down the laptop again. :)
<pwnguin> i donno why, but all flashplayer videos seem to peg at 100 percent
<pwnguin> download the flv and give it to totem, runs fine
<pwnguin> but given that firefox does the same thing to .ogg
<pwnguin> im blaming the web
<directhex> pwnguin, short version: adobe are chimps
<jayteeuk> Don't hold back now.
<pwnguin> well, after my last attempt at thinking it through failed so hard i mistook YUV for CMYK
<pwnguin> i'm refraining from further idiocy
<pwnguin> directhex: fyi, that patch was applied in 2006
<directhex> pwnguin, i should bloody hope it was applied in 2001!#
<pwnguin> ?
<jayteeuk> Right, well... it's heading quickly towards 1am, and I have to be up for work in just over 6 hours... I guess I'm not going to get a dual boot sorted now.
<pwnguin> if other people have a suggestion that's faster, by all means
<pwnguin> i won't be offended
<jayteeuk> I hadn't actually thought about it, but it seems the best option to me.
<jayteeuk> I hadn't even considered that I'd need to be running Karmic actually, but when you mentioned it my thoughts were "VM, probably too slow.  chroot, didn't enjoy that experience."
<pwnguin> well, if your end goal is depending on external libraries
<pwnguin> you dont want to be running karmic on jaunty :)
<jayteeuk> Hahah, no.  Obvious now it's been pointed out!
<jayteeuk> I suspect I'll be submitting patches to a lot more packages than just eclipse.
<pwnguin> good to hear!
<jayteeuk> Through necessity - my (admittedly limited) understanding is that at least some of the external packages we want to depend on need this OSGi work doing to them.
<jayteeuk> That's another thing for me to learn. :)
<jayteeuk> This should be a lot of fun and very beneficial for my career.
<jayteeuk> With luck and some hard work, I'd like to use it to support an application for Ubuntu membership.
<jayteeuk> pwnguin: Thanks for all the help, hopefully I'll 'see' you again tomorrow.
<jayteeuk> directhex: Thanks for the conversation - hope Mono works out for you. ;)
<Laney> What's wrong with "libghc6-agda-dev (<< ${source:Upstream-Version}.1~),"?
 * lajjr rebooting
<stochastic> does anyone feel like doing a REVU on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid
<AnAnt> Hello, should I subscribe u-u-s to LP 402874 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402874 in sl-modem "Candidate revision sl-modem_2.9.11~20090222-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402874
<AnAnt> there is no fix attached to this bug, I just said that I'm not sure wether it should be a sync or merge and explain the situation
<stochastic> This package REVU only needs one more advocation http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax  Anyone have a second?
<noodles775> Hey wgrant! You might be able to answer a packaging question that I've got at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pocketsphinx ? If you've time, could you take a look?
<noodles775> I'm just keen to know if I can check a package in pbuilder that is dependent on another as-yet unpublished package (ie. can you pass it in to pbuilder somehow)
<wgrant> I'd do a 'pbuilder login'
<noodles775> I saw you can pass in extra dependencies, but that seems to be just other published packages that are not normally in the pbuilder default env.
<wgrant> That gives you a shell.
<noodles775> Oh?
<noodles775> Ah OK, I'll try that, thanks!
<wgrant> Then you can install the dependencies, and debuild -b
<noodles775> Perfect... btw, wgrant are you motu (ie. can I pester you to do a review occasionally?)
<wgrant> noodles775: I am, so sure.
<geser> good morning
<noodles775> Thanks!
<noodles775> Morning geser
<wgrant> Morning geser.
<maxb> noodles775: The other option is to set up a local apt repository for your pbuilder, and configure pbuilder to bindmount it into the chroot
<maxb> I use a shell script like lp:~maxb/+junk/apt-generate/ to generate the Packages / Release etc. files
<lifeless> noodles775: hi, were you seeking me the other day?
<noodles775> maxb: OK... thanks. I'll try just logging in first - as a one-off solution it seems simpler. But if I need to do this more often I'll try the local apt repo. Thanks!
<noodles775> lifeless: Hi! I just wasn't sure how to go about getting a review, but geser has taken a look for me (for sphinxbase).
<lifeless> ok cool
<lifeless> I saw your mail; just a little swamped - bzr2.0 soon and there are still some major regressions in the new format [edge cases, but important ones]
<noodles775> lifeless: Yes, I realised after sending the email that it was probably a really bad time :)  Hope it all goes well!
<lifeless> thanks
<gaspa> david_mentre: hi
<mschering> Can I ask someone about uploading packages to REVU?
<mschering> I've uploaded my package with dput successfully but it doesn't show up on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<david_mentre> gaspa: hello andrea
<mschering> Anyone?
<noodles775> mschering: it usually takes 5mins to be scanned I think
<mschering> I've been waiting much longer
<noodles775> Hmmm... can you paste the command and output of dput that you ran (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)?
<noodles775> wgrant: Do I really need to manually install all dependencies? I think I'm doing something wrong:
<noodles775> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224184/
<mschering> just pasted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224185/
<noodles775> mschering: it's a new package then?
<mschering> yes
<wgrant> noodles775: Maybe try /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi
<gaspa> david_mentre: sync has been acked. we should wait a little, now.
<wgrant> mschering: Let me look at REVU for you.
<wgrant> mschering: You need to upload the _source.changes, not the _i386.changes.
<wgrant> mschering: Make you sure call debuild with -S.
<mschering> Ah ok
<mschering> It's a web app and it's actually always a source package
<mschering> I'll try again with -S
<wgrant> Not in Debian terms.
<mschering> OK thanks for the help. I'll try again.
<david_mentre> gaspa: well, the ocaml packages are still in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive//sync-blacklist.txt
<gaspa> david_mentre: yeah, we should wait a little for an archive-admin to remove it from the blacklist.
<AnAnt> Hello, should I subscribe u-u-s to LP 402874 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402874 in sl-modem "Candidate revision sl-modem_2.9.11~20090222-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402874
<AnAnt> there is no fix attached to this bug, I just said that I'm not sure wether it should be a sync or merge and explain the situation
<slytherin> coolbhavi: When creating a merged package, you should use 'debuild -v<last_ubuntu_version> -S -sa' That way even the Debian changes appear in the .changes file.
<coolbhavi> yes slytherin
<coolbhavi> I do
<slytherin> coolbhavi: You didn't do it for pbuilder.
<coolbhavi> slytherin, okay maybe I missed
<Laney> it's the uploader who has to do that
<coolbhavi> Laney, okay
<Laney> so unless you're a core-dev, it wasn't your fault
<coolbhavi> okay
<mok0> coolbhavi: *phew* :-)
<coolbhavi> mok0, hi
<coolbhavi> mok0, I do 5 a day when I am in term holidays :) othertime I dont have time to contribute
<slytherin> Ahh, my mistake. I assumed coolbhavi is MOTU.
<coolbhavi> slytherin, not yet
<coolbhavi> slytherin, busy with final year in studies .. ll apply later
<Laney> it's in main anyway
<slytherin> Laney: yup, just checked that.
<coolbhavi> slytherin, pbuilder was sponsored by mvo
<noodles775> wgrant: I think I must be misunderstanding how pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi works... I assumed that it would use /var/cache/pbuilder/apt-cache for the dependencies?
<noodles775> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224235/
<wgrant> noodles775: No, apt won't know about that.
<wgrant> noodles775: You'll have to install the unavailable deps manually first.
<james_w> you can use a hook to make built debs available to pbuilder
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224244/
<james_w> save that as in your pbuilder hooks directory as D10_use_result and make it executable
<james_w> then call pbuilder with "--bindmounts /var/cache/pbuilder/result/"
<noodles775> Thanks james_w
<slytherin> or configure bindmounts in pbuilderrc
<noodles775> yep, I've got bindmounts configured to mount the results directory.
<juli_> Hi MOTUs. Could you, please, take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libcobertura-java . I need this package for netbeans update.
<slytherin> juli_: I will take a look. I didn't find time yesterday to deal with svn adapter
<slytherin> :-(
<slytherin> juli_: done
<Laney> :(
<Laney> need to merge cdbs for a new package
<AnAnt>  debhelper now builds for several python version
<AnAnt> dh_auto_{build|install} I mean
<james_w> ooh
<AnAnt> james_w: and it supports ant build system now
<AnAnt> but that's in experimental
<AnAnt> actually both of those additions are in experimental
<AnAnt> btw, with javahelper 0.20, you can do: dh --with javahelper
<DktrKranz> Laney: if you manage to merge it, please also address bug 401953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401953 in cdbs "cdbs creates empty bogus directories if Python files are not installed in /usr/lib/python*" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401953
<juli_> slytherin, thank you! I'll correct the package.
<DktrKranz> AnAnt: yeah, I played with it a bit last night, very nice job. It needs some attention on *.install files, though
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: what are you talking about ?
<Laney> DktrKranz: does the bug happen in debian too?
<DktrKranz> AnAnt: support for several python versions in dh7
<AnAnt> oh
<DktrKranz> Laney: no, it's Py2.6-related
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: so, what attention do you mean ?
<DktrKranz> AnAnt: files are stored under debian/tmp, so you have to provide some debian/*.install files to actually move files in the right binary package
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: can't you do dh_auto_install -p<package name> ?
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: to avoid installing in debian/tmp
<DktrKranz> AnAnt: I usually do some override, with dh_auto_install -- --root=somewhere
<DktrKranz> but if you have tiny rules, you have to either adjust it or provide .install files
<AnAnt>  -- ?
<DktrKranz> -- passes the rest of the line as option to dh_auto_install
<DktrKranz> which it passes to setup.py, in case of distutils packages
 * hyperair thinks liferea has *big* issues with being responsive
<hyperair> bah, i removed apport once. how did it appear on my system again?
 * hyperair growls at apport
<directhex> * apport retraces hyperair
<hyperair> yeah that's what i seriously hate.
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<noodles-afk> wgrant: if you get a chance, I think the following is ready for review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pocketsphinx
<bddebian> Heya folks
<iulian> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya iulian
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong.
<slytherin> bddebian: Did you verify if you are still a MOTU. :-)
<bddebian> slytherin: No :(
<Laney> gaspa: merging ghc6
<gaspa> Laney: \o/
<Laney>   Uploading ghc6_6.10.4-1ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<Laney> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Laney> once this is published, sync haddock, then reupload with the b-d-i back in
<Laney> then the world is broken and we get to rebuild everything again
 * DktrKranz likes broken stuff
<DktrKranz> Laney: did you manage to get that recap webpage somewhere?
<Laney> DktrKranz: No it kept giving blank output and I don't know enough OCaml to fix it
<Laney> but kaol has written a NMUtool that we should be able to hack into working
<DktrKranz> Laney: that would help a lot, I managed a bit of haskell transitions, and sequence is the key
<Laney> indeed
<ScottK> The good news is with the Alpha 3 freeze on now the buildds should be pretty free.
<Laney> out for a few hours
<Laney> I'll upload the last bits when I get back
<Laney> bye
<kamalnandan> Hi..
<kamalnandan> what is "debuild" command
<kamalnandan> folks...what is debuild command in Ubuntu packaging?
<geser> man debuild (install devscripts if needed)
<kamalnandan> geser: when i do "apt-get install devscripts", it starts doenloading the scripts but on the telnet window(from where I gave the apt-get command) opens a terminal whose bckground is blue in color...and it asks us to accept...
<kamalnandan> but how do we do this?
<kamalnandan> how do we handle the problem that I have???
<dcraven> kamalnandan: I'll take a stab and say that Tab might cycle through your dialog choices?
<kamalnandan> dcraven..thanks for your reply...
<kamalnandan> folks..bye for today..its 12 am now
<kamalnandan> byw
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<rgreening> ScottK: what are your thoughts on combinging two src tgz into one (tac-plus + webui)? I believe they should be packaged together, but upstream has them seperate (I think for dev purpose, but they go hand in hand... one no good without the other).
<rgreening> ScottK: so I was thinking on repacking to jion into one so it can be managed easier. I'd still generate two debs with proper suggest/recommend. Otherwise, it would be two seperate source uploads
<rgreening> ScottK: I believe the author still has it separate as 1) no distro has it packaged and 2) he has an older webui some were using.
<rgreening> ScottK: the other reason I wanted to join was to create a meta package to install the daemon + webui, which most users would install (it seems cleaner as one src tgz then)
<rgreening> ScottK-desktop: ^
<ScottK> rgreening: You can combine them, but generally, I don't think it's a good idea.
<ScottK> It can be painful from a maintainability perspective.
<rgreening> ScottK: generally, I'd agree. In this case, I
<rgreening> am working with auther to get the src together into svn or something...
<rgreening> so, it'll be easier to maintain going forward...
<rgreening> ScottK: I just proposed my idea to the auther. I hope he agrees so that the next release can be a single tgz (or at the very least distribute 3 src files (individual and a combined).
<ScottK> rgreening: If so, then combining now isn't a big deal.
<rgreening> exactly. I explained the reasons for doing it... he seemed agreeable to my other suggestions and 3 patches. so...
<rgreening> ScottK: I think he's pretty much a lone developer/supported for this package. Any help I guess is really welcome :)
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I have 5 patches in a packages managed by cdbs and simple-patchsys, and one patch is not applied. Any idea why this could happen?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: What's the name of the patch file?
<fabrice_sp> python2.6-fix.patch seems to be split at build time between python2.6.patch that is not applied and a python2.6-fix.patch that is applied
<fabrice_sp> pfff: forget it: the patch python2.6.patch is patched within python2.6-fix.patch
<fabrice_sp> I think debian didn't adopted well my original patch
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, ^
<brettalton> Is it possible for me to get mentored to packaged both Code Igniter and Kohana, both php frameworks?
<brettalton> I've been very interested in doing so for both projects, especially because they will have very little dependencies, so I figured they'd be good projects to learn how to package
<nellery> brettalton: if you're interested in a getting a mentor see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<asomething> I see ghc6 6.10.4-1ubuntu1 was uploaded. Anyone coordinating the transition?
<asomething> The funny thing is that just yesterday I rebuilt some packages that had never made the 6.10.3 transition... Guess their un-installable again..
<directhex> fta, is this gwibber package of yours functional? i can't get it to do anything useful
<fta> directhex, which one?
<directhex> 0.9.1~bzr255-0ubuntu1~fta1
<fta> old
<directhex> really?
<fta>    gwibber | 1.2.0~bzr349-0ubuntu1~daily1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<fta>    gwibber | 1.2.0~bzr346-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<directhex> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main #fta PPA
<directhex> ?
<fta> directhex, did you read the header of my ppa in the last 6 months?
<directhex> fta, i don't make a habit of it
<directhex> and LP's down
<fta> it's the only communication vector for PPAs i'm afraid
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> so something like deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<directhex> i should really SRU gtwitter to fix the twitpocalypse
<fta> upstream is unable to create proper releases, so dailies are probably the best things you can run
<fta> esp. as the identi.ca api is such a fast moving target
<awe> kirkland: ping
<kirkland> awe: yo
<awe> if i'm looking at a merge, and the only change between the ubuntu version & debian, is an updated Standards-Version in the control file, should that be punted in favor of a sync?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-23
<kirkland> awe: yeah, i think so
<awe> ok
<awe> see you in dublin!
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> wonder what happened to that eclipse guy
<nhandler> Packaging Perl Module session will be starting soon in #ubuntu-classroom
<they> nhandler: who would want to waste time on that?
<they> :P
<ajmitch> someone who's not enlightened as to the wonders of python packaging & the associated fun?
<they> <3 python packages
<ajmitch> python is nice, but the mess surrounding packaging isn't so hot
<ajmitch> partly due to how many different things have come through from upstream
 * directhex runs dh_clilibs
<they> there was an eclipse guy?
<directhex> vorian, someone who expressed an interest in helping eclipse packaging
<vorian> i see
<vorian> last log ftw
<directhex> indeed
<Sarvatt> turning the eclipse package into a script that just downloads it from eclipse would be nice :D
<directhex> s/nice/kludgy/
<stochastic> This package REVU only needs one more advocation http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax  Anyone have a second?
<directhex> stochastic, you seem to be specifying debhelper 7, but at a glance, i don't see anything in your file which isn't from dh5... am i failing to see something obvious?
<stochastic> directhex, I think I got some lintian warning about dh_prep that prompted the debhelper 7 req (IIRC), but I could try 5 and see...
<stochastic> directhex, yes, here's the Lintian warning I get with debhelper 5: xwax source: debhelper-script-needs-versioned-build-depends dh_prep (>= 7)
<porthose> nhandler, would you please have a look at bug #389654 and give me some hints on how to correct the mentioned lintian error :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389654 in lyricue "Please upgrade lyricue" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389654
<nhandler> porthose: Sure, let me take a look
<nhandler> porthose: I really haven't done much with translations/debconf translations, so in order to avoid guiding you incorrectly, I would suggest asking someone else. I am sorry
<porthose>  nhandler, np I'll post a message the the ml :)
<porthose> s/the/to
<nhandler> porthose: I'll be watching to see the answer :)
<nhandler> I just noticed this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnsignedGpgKey If someone gets a chance, it should probably be updated
<freeflying> anyone would like share the dput.cf for upload to ubuntu?
<freeflying> or is there any changes?
<freeflying> thanks
<ScottK> freeflying: It should be the standard one that came with dput.
<freeflying> ScottK: its strange, I uploaded twice, nothing happened, no email tell accept or reject
<ScottK> freeflying: Launchpad was down for maintenance earlier today.  Maybe stuff is backed up.
<freeflying> ScottK: first try was done about 20 hrs ago
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I don't know then.
<ScottK> freeflying: I'd ask in #launchpad then.  If anyone is around they can look it up.
<freeflying> ScottK: thanks
<ttx> slytherin: ping
<slytherin> ttx: pong
<ttx> slytherin: about the jetty6 thing... It's not really a package rename. It's rather the idea of uploading the new major release under a separate source package
<ttx> slytherin: since we expect to do a separate jetty7 in the future anyway
<ttx> from an Ubuntu perspective, we need the jetty 6 libraries in karmic but the jetty 6 work in progress in debian isn't mature enough to be used... Having a jetty6 package solves this, we can upload our own and merge with debian when ready
<slytherin> ttx: What do you mean by not mature enough?
<ttx> slytherin: it hasn't hit experimental yet. I identified a few upgrade issues, and I expect other issues when someone will start using it. And we need the jetty6 libraries in Ubuntu main.
<slytherin> and you think it will not be in good shape before FF?
<ttx> slytherin: I doubt it. Not to main QA standards
<ttx> so I'd upload our own simplified jetty6 thing, and ideally we would just merge the debian jetty6 in karmic+1
<ttx> but if it's called "jetty" the whole process is a lot more complicated.
<slytherin> ttx: hmm. How about let Debian devs upload it with name jetty (it's already in new), sync it in karmic and do the modifications as per our need.
<ttx> slytherin: I'm slightly concerned in updating the "jetty" package with something that doesn't upgrade properly
<ttx> also I see value in keeping jetty5 libraries available
<ttx> slytherin: but yes, we could follow that route
<ttx> it's just that I don't have so much time to dedicate to jetty package QA
<ttx> slytherin: do you think you would ?
<ttx> slytherin: i don't agree with the "it's not used at all anyway" approach from Marcus
<ttx> slytherin: i don't know of the daemon, but the libraries are used by some Ubuntu-powered Java developers.
<ttx> for them having jetty(5) and jetty6 available makes sense.
<slytherin> tough decision.
<ttx> slytherin: and it's theirs rather than ours. Though you sit on both tables :)
<ttx> Just wanted to make you understand why I was asking.
<slytherin> Thing is Debian Java has revived recently and there is lot of activity. So I want to play nice with them as well. It's people like Marcus, Matthew, Ludovic, Vincent that are driving force these days in D-J.
<ttx> Note that the developers working on jetty wanted to call it jetty6 originally. They changed their mind on Marcus request.
<ttx> In the end they (Ludovic and Torsten) are the ones who will do the work.
<slytherin> That is probably because Marcus mentioned that current jetty package is buggy and there is no phasing out.
<Laney> will anything break if I just rename a git repository?
<Laney> mv foo.git bar.git
<juli_> slytherin, Hi! I've changed source package name to "cobertura" and corrected it as you suggested yesterday. Now the package is here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/cobertura. Could you, please, confirm that you are ok with the changes. Thanks in advance.
<david_mentre> gaspa: hello Andrea. No news regarding ocaml upload?
<Laney> it's been done hasn't it?
<Laney> david_mentre: ^
<david_mentre> Laney: Hello Laney. As far as I know, ocaml packages are still in sync-blacklist.txt and ocaml source package in Karmic is still 3.11.0-5
<Laney> the sync has been approved; all you can do is wait for it to be processed
<Laney> I suggest that you reopen bug 387943 and ask for those changes to be undone too to avoid confusion
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387943 in ocaml "Karmic: please do NOT synchronize following packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387943
<david_mentre> Laney: ok, I'm waiting for the sync to be processed. I reopened bug 387943.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387943 in ocaml "Karmic: please do NOT synchronize following packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387943
<Laney> david_mentre: cool, nie one
<Laney> nice
<slytherin> juli_: I added a comment. If you fixed that within 2 hours. I will try building it.
<slytherin> ttx: still there?
<ttx> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> ttx: whenever you get time, can you check swtcalendar and monajat on revu? I have already added advocations on those.
<ttx> slytherin: I add it to my TODO list, eta unknown :)
<slytherin> thanks
<noodles775> Hi dyfet: I saw you updated the ubuntu-mobile-voice-user-interface regarding the packaging... Have you had a chance to try the updated packages? I could only try the executables in a chroot env. (so no audio etc.).
<dyfet> That is one thing I was going to do some testing.  I simply noted that the package has been updated :)
<juli_> slytherin, Thanks! Could you tell ms which license I should use for debian/*? GPL-2+?
<dyfet> I was also reformatting the blueprint's wb for progress tracking...
<slytherin> juli_: your choice. I usually keep it in sync with the license for application/library source.
<juli_> slytherin, ok, thanks.
<juli_> slytherin,  will upload corrected version soon
<highvoltage> http://loldebian.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/mono-rejected/
<slytherin> highvoltage: what is that?
<highvoltage> slytherin: a loldebian post.
<noodles775> dyfet: ah ok, yes, please let me know the results (or add them to the revu if you get a chance)
<dyfet> noodles775: I will add my results to revu
<noodles775> Thanks!
<juli_> slytherin, done: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6444.  Thanks for helping me to make the package better!
<slytherin> juli_: I am in office currently. Expect reply within 3 hours.
<juli_> slytherin, ok. I'm waiting for.
<awe> StevenK: ping
<StevenK> awe: Yes?
<awe> i finished a couple of merge that you previously uploaded, could you take a peek and ack 'em for me?
<awe> s/merge/merges/
<awe> please?
<StevenK> awe: Not now? It's 1 am :-)
<awe> doh
<awe> guess i need to start using that world time widget mgz mentioned the other day!
<awe> i'll catch you later ( much )
<bddebian> Heya gang
<slytherin> awe: have you already filed bugs and added debdiffs there?
<awe> slytherin: yes...i also meant syncs, not merges...
<slytherin> awe: make sure you have subscribed appropriate sponsors teams. So if StevenK does not have time, someone else will take a look.
<awe> i used requestsync, so they should be all set.  i was pinging steven cause he was the last uploader, and i figured i could buy him a guinness or three next time i see him for expedited service.  ;)
<awe> slytherin: no rush.  thanks!
<StevenK> awe: Send me a mail, and I'm happy to look when I start work
<awe> StevenK: cool
<directhex> fta, gwibber appears to be nice from the PPA.
<fta> good
<directhex> is it approximately what's in karmic?
<fta> yes
<asac> will will do a few contribution merges and then cut off 1.2 branch; then trunk will get a big bomb ;)
<directhex> fta, hey, --enable-plugins almost sorts works ish!
<directhex> (on chrome)
<fta> directhex, unless you depend on gmail
<fta> and s/chrome/chromium/g
<directhex> fta, i don't. i do, however, have the silverlight 1.0 version of bubblemark displaying. albeit very jerkily
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Any MOTU willing to sponsor the merge of gmerlin-avdecoder (Bug #283213)? It's a mandatory step to update openmovieeditor to latest version.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283213 in openmovieeditor "Please merge gmerlin-avdecoder 1.0.0-0.2 from Debian Multimedia (Stable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283213
<fabrice_sp> siretart, I saw you made some comments on Debian's mailing list on gmerlin-avdecoder. Do you have more info about that?
<_andre> hyperair: hi :)  did you have some time to review those new packages?
<hyperair> _andre: eh what?
<_andre> hyperair: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/watchcatd
<hyperair> i'll go look at it now
<hyperair> _andre: you should change the Maintainer to Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>, if i'm not mistaken.
<hyperair> _andre: priority should be optional, rather than extra.
<hyperair> don't add COPYRIGHT to debian/docs
<hyperair> _andre: get rid of debian/dirs
<hyperair> _andre: and use a .install file to specify which files go into which package
<hyperair> man dh_install for more info
<hyperair> for installing the upstream ChangeLog, use override_dh_installchangelogs, and in that rule call dh_installchangelogs ChangeLog. man dh_installchangelogs for more info
<hyperair> also drop the dh_install call, it'll be done automatically.
<_andre> hyperair: thanks, i'll do that
<_andre> i think i saw "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>" in an example at the wiki, though
<hyperair> _andre: also, rather than duplicating all the commands in the Makefile's install rule in debian/rules, why don't you add DESTDIR support to your Makefile? you're the upstream, aren't you?
<_andre> i wanted to avoid making a new release just for that...
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> then how about adding a patch system?
<hyperair> and patching the Makefile?
<_andre> because it's more complicated than just installing the files :)
<hyperair> hmm tru
<hyperair> e
<hyperair> then use dh_install. =)
<hyperair> it's much simpler
<_andre> is it just "dh_install file destdir"?
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> just list your files in debian/watchcatd.install
<hyperair> see the manpage
<_andre> hmm
<hyperair> what's dh_install -s?
<hyperair> i haven't seen the -s option before
<_andre> it was there from the dh_make template
<_andre> i just left it
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> toss it
<hyperair> dh_make is obsolete! =p
<_andre> i noticed :P
<c_korn> dh_make is obsolete?
<hyperair> well not really
<hyperair> it's just that the rules file produced is old
<hyperair> not that it can't be used, just that it's longer and more cluttered
<c_korn> oh, that you mean
<_andre> hyperair: so if i use a .install file i can remove the override_dh_auto_install target?
<hyperair> yes.
<hyperair> also remove your debian/dirs file
<_andre> ok
<hyperair> another thing i noticed... your preinst and postrm scripts appear to create a user and a group
<hyperair> what's the group used for?
<_andre> well, it's just an unprivileged user, i think it makes sense for it to have its own user and group like most daemons that drop privileges have
<_andre> so if there's a bug it won't have any access it shouldn't have because it shared some other group
<hyperair> i don't think it requires its own group, does it? =\
<hyperair> i mean, do users need to be in a group?
<hyperair> no right?
<RoAkSoAx> _andre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField this will resolve your doubts on the Maintainer field in debian/control which now is Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@....>
<_andre> hyperair: a user has to be in at least one group...
<hyperair> it can be in nogroup
<hyperair> actually nevermind. don't mind me
<hyperair> i'm not sure about this
<_andre> it's the same reason people don't use nobody as the daemon user
<hyperair> i see
<_andre> can a .install file handle renames?
<_andre> the upstream file is called watchcatd.prod.conf but it should be installed as watchcatd.conf
<geser> "dh_install cannot rename files or directories" (from the dh_install manpage)
<_andre> oh
<_andre> so i guess i'll still need the override
<_andre> does that mean i need to keel the dirs file with "etc" in it?
<geser> you can still rename it after you called dh_install
<_andre> where do i do that?
<geser> just add the necessary mv calls to debian/rules
<_andre> isn't it better to just install them with the correct name in the first place?
<geser> or that
<_andre> testing the changes with pbuilder now...
<geser> there is no one "true" way to do it, you've several options how you solve it
<_andre> hyperair: new package uploaded
<_andre> is there a dh command that automatically makes the shared library symlinks?
<hyperair> _andre: no there isn't. the upstream build system should have handled that.
<hyperair> _andre: you *really* should use autotools
<hyperair> and possibly combine the packages into one source package
<hyperair> anyway, is there a reason /etc/watchcatd.conf is to be 0600 rather than 0644?
<_andre> just paranoia i guess
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> does watchcatd run as root?
<hyperair> i remember you created a user right?
<hyperair> which means that watchcatd should run as that user?
<_andre> the master process does, the slave runs as user watchcat
<hyperair> aah i see.
<hyperair> slave? O_o
<hyperair> what does the master do?
<hyperair> and what does the slave do?
<hyperair> also, is there a reason you duplicated this line: install -m0600 watchcatd.prod.conf $(BUILD_DIR)/etc/watchcatd.conf ?
<_andre> the slave talks to the client programs who want to be monitored, and when one of those becomes unresponsive, the master kills it
<hyperair> oh. i see.
<hyperair> sounds like a rather roundabout way.
<_andre> oops
<_andre> no
<hyperair> ?
<_andre> shouldn't be duplicated
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> also, you can combine your install -d line with your install -m600 line
<hyperair> install -D -m0600 bla /etc/bla
<hyperair> i mean $(BUILD_DIR)/etc/bla
<_andre> cool, didn't know that
<_andre> hyperair: the idea is to have as little code running as root as possible
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> _andre: what's to stop me from sending fake kill requests to the server?
<_andre> hyperair: the client talks to the server via a unix socket, and it can only request its own pid to be killed
<_andre> this can be asserted with getsockopt on linux and with a more complicated procedure on freebsd
<hyperair> _andre: that's between the server and the slave. what about directly sending the request to the master?
<_andre> hyperair: the master only talks to the slave, it doesn't accept direct connections from other processes
<hyperair> ah. i se
<_andre> this is very useful for example in a shared hosting environment
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> i see
<_andre> you can monitor the apache processes
<_andre> and bad code by your customers won't kill the server :)
<hyperair> sounds good =)
<_andre> but you need the mod_watchcat package too :P
<hyperair> mmhmm of course
<_andre> i'll upload watchcatd again without that duplicate line
<nellery> chrisccoulson: were you planning on doing bug 403721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403721 in funkload "Packaged version too old, upstream even warns against it" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403721
<chrisccoulson> nellery - i didn't intend to work on it straight away. did you want to take it?
<nellery> chrisccoulson: no that's alright, you can take it
<hyperair> _andre: W: watchcatd: manpage-has-errors-from-man usr/share/man/man5/watchcatd.conf.5.gz 122: warning: `SE' not defined
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-24
<micahg> if a package has been removed from the devel release, do we do SRUs?
<blueyed_> micahg: in theory, yes. it depends of course. if there's something SRU worthy, why not?
<Awsoonn> Piklab is a program written for kde that I would love to make 'fit' into the standard ubuntu desktop a bit nicer. Is there a way to make a program dynamicly load a kde version of the UI or a GTK version based on the active enviorment?
<Awsoonn> I'd love to be pointed to some example program.
<vorian> what could be nicer than QT?
 * vorian thinks nothing
<StevenK> vorian: A toolkit that doesn' use C++
 * StevenK hides
<vorian> AH!
<freeflying> hi, where can I check my upload status?
<freeflying> or how can I can know if I still can upload to universe?
<fabrice_sp> freeflying, just try to upload: if you're not allowed, you will receive an email (which is what happen to all beginners at least one time :-) )
<freeflying> fabrice_sp: the issue is, I tried two times, didn't get any email to indicate me accept or reject
<ajmitch> freeflying: LP still lists you as a member of motu & ubuntu-dev
<fabrice_sp> freeflying, did you try to upload to a ppa?
<freeflying> ajmitch: yeah, so its really wired
<freeflying> fabrice_sp: I did upload to ppa servral days before, worked fine
<nhandler> freeflying: Maybe your dput.cf file is messed up
<fabrice_sp> weird then, yes
<freeflying> nhandler: its ok, checked already
<ajmitch> what have you tried uploading?
<ajmitch> main reason I can think of for no reject mail would be signed with the wrong key, but I'm most likely wrong about that
<freeflying> ajmitch: the key is fine, I'm trying upload webkit with some patch for anjal, actually its a sponsor uploading
<ajmitch> which appears to be in main
<ajmitch> so you'd most likely get reject messages based on that
<freeflying> ajmitch: I should get reject mail if its in main, but didn't
<freeflying> thats why I think its wired
<wgrant> The main reasons for silent rejection are use of an unknown or no key, and the changes file being unparsable (eg. due to an email address with bad syntax).
<freeflying> wgrant: but I can upload to ppa, works fine
<wgrant> freeflying: That same changes file?
<freeflying> wgrant: exactly
<wgrant> Huh.
<stochastic> does anyone feel like doing a REVU on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid
<gaspa> 'mor-YAAWN-ning
<DktrKranz> gaspa: do you want some coffee?
<gaspa> already done
<gaspa> but it's not enough
<DktrKranz> what about something which gives you wings?
<gaspa> DktrKranz: none of it, here
 * geser looks for a caffeine drip for gaspa
 * gaspa hugh geser
<gaspa> hugs
<david_mentre> gaspa: are you here?
<gaspa> david_mentre: yup. Hi david.
<gaspa> ocaml is now sync'd, I saw.
<david_mentre> gaspa: Hello Andrea
<david_mentre> I have open a bug for the second round : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camlp5/+bug/403924
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403924 in camlp5 "[3.11.1 transition][round 2/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New]
<david_mentre> gaspa: regarding rebuild of package, is this a sync request or other type of request?
<david_mentre> gaspa: I have already done that but forgot :-(
<gaspa> david_mentre: you need a sync request for _each_ package to sync
<david_mentre> gaspa: can I add another package to a bug 403924?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403924 in camlp5 "[3.11.1 transition][round 2/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403924
<gaspa> david_mentre: no
<gaspa> file another bug
<david_mentre> gaspa: oh (beep)! :-/
<david_mentre> OK, I'll do that
<geser> why not open several tasks to this one bug?
<gaspa> geser: I always found it much confusing...
<gaspa> (david_mentre: wait)
<gaspa> geser: is acceptable as it is now? (with tasks for each package?)
<geser> I don't care if you open 1 bug with 10 tasks or 10 bugs. Use the one which suits your work style more
<david_mentre> gaspa: ok, I'm waiting. Already opened 2 bugs. :-)
<geser> the "1 bug, 10 tasks" solution has the advantage that you can easily check the state of this round
<gaspa> ok. good
<gaspa> david_mentre: then, let's use tasks, if you prefer...
<david_mentre> gaspa: how "task" are used? Documentation?
<geser> david_mentre: open the bug, go to "Also affects distribution", enter the other package name (for the Ubuntu Distribution)
<david_mentre> geser: ok thanks!
<gaspa> geser: ... but... should I (or a u-us) ack each package? the bug in his whole?
<geser> gaspa: I'd add a comment for which packages my ACK is and set those tasks to confirmed
<gaspa> right
<gaspa> thanks.
<geser> you need a u-m-s too (for havea)
<geser> and perhaps others (didn't check which are in main)
<david_mentre> geser: added ubuntu-main-sponsors
<david_mentre> added all packages
<david_mentre> as tasks
<gaspa> geser: of course...
<gaspa> david_mentre: cool.
<david_mentre> gaspa: regarding rebuild, how should I proceed?
<gaspa> david_mentre: ask here, for packages that need rebuild.
<geser> david_mentre: give gaspa or me at list of packages
<david_mentre> geser,gaspa: round 2 in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-July/009088.html
<geser> gaspa: will you do it or should I?
<gaspa> geser: I'm quite busy at work, atm. so if you have a moment please do.
<gaspa> don't they depends on packages waiting for sync?
<gaspa> david_mentre: --^
<geser> they shouldn't else they would be in the next round (I hope)
<gaspa> k
<geser> I'll testbuild anyway before uploading
<sebner> geser: the merges must die! *muahahaha*
<gaspa> geser: I'm taking xml-ligth
<geser> david_mentre: for a rebuild of "findlib" you need to find a core-dev
<james_w> no change rebuild?
<geser> james_w: yes
<james_w> I can do that for you
<geser> james_w: facile too please
<james_w> too easy
<slytherin> geser: Do you see anything wrong with the code where it retrieves initial_classpath from system property. - http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta/jmeter/trunk/src/core/org/apache/jmeter/NewDriver.java?revision=684709
<david_mentre> gaspa: round n only depends on round n-1
<david_mentre> so no issue for round 2, ocaml is recompiled
<geser> slytherin: sorry, can't help you. my java knowledge is only as good as I needed it for my study
<gaspa> geser: i'm doing uuidm as well
<geser> gaspa: I'm currently at lablgl
<gaspa> geser: I took it from the bottom ;)
<slytherin> geser: :-) I will bug ttx.
<gaspa> geser: i've time for pycaml e perl4cml too, i guess. :p
<james_w> what's the transition I should put in the changelog?
<david_mentre> james_w: transition to OCaml 3.11.1
<james_w> thank you
<geser> david_mentre: I'm done with rebuilds.
<james_w> findlib and facile done
<james_w> anything else needed?
<david_mentre> geser: thanks a lot! I've seen them on karmic-changes@. I'll do a manual check
<gaspa> james_w: yep.
<gaspa> could you ack these: bug #403924 for camlp5 and hevea
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403924 in spamoracle "[3.11.1 transition][round 2/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403924
<geser> james_w: bug 403924: camlp5 and hevea needs an ACK from a core-dev and once gaspa is done with ACKing the syncs themself
<gaspa> geser: already ack'd all universe
<geser> just noticed
<gaspa> all universe packages.
<gaspa> :P
<geser> gaspa: you're lucky that sebner is doing today merges and not syncs :)
 * directhex is waiting for his xsp sync so he can sync mod-mono
<james_w> geser/gaspa: would one of you be willing to prepare a sync list?
<sebner> geser: are there any left? :P
<gaspa> ?
<geser> james_w: bug 403924 contains a task for each package to be synced for this round
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403924 in spamoracle "[3.11.1 transition][round 2/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403924
<david_mentre> james_w: what kind of sync list do you need? Any specific format?
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration
<james_w> it's basically
<james_w> sync <bug number>
<james_w> for each bug
<james_w> if there are changes in ubuntu then it needs -f
<james_w> if it's not from unstable/main then it needs -S or -C
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> not sure how the script will fare with multiple tasks actually
<james_w> perhaps I should just try it
<james_w> looks like it will work
<james_w> are there any syncs that are exceptional in that bug?
<james_w> (Ubuntu changes, not main/universe?)
<david_mentre> james_w: not that I know of
<james_w> ok
<gaspa> I saw a -build1 revision
<geser> james_w: the whole plan is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-July/009088.html
<david_mentre> no Ubuntu changes for sur. All in main/universe
<james_w> I'll ACK the remaining ones and give it a go
<james_w> build1 is fine
<gaspa> ok
<gaspa> so, no ubuntu changes.
<david_mentre> james_w: ack for mass-sync. I'll try to provide a sync.txt for round 3
<james_w> just need my mirror to get the new ocaml for building camlp5
<james_w> david_mentre: if it goes well then there shouldn't be a need
<james_w> thanks though
<james_w> though if there are exceptions it would make it easier
<david_mentre> james_w: ok
 * directhex offers james_w a muffin
<hyperair> bah! byobu refuses to work if i ssh from inside screen
<hyperair> >=(
<hyperair> byobu should be testing for STY rather than TERM=screen
<hyperair> slomo: would it be possible to make gstreamer use the pulseaudio backend by default?
<hyperair> slomo: it seems to use the alsa backend (and hence the alsa plugin) by default, resulting in the name "mono" in the new gnome volume control applet
<hyperair> in the case of Banshee, i mean
<slomo> hyperair: it does that if gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio is installed
<slomo> unless you selected alsa in gstreamer-properties
<slomo> then gnome application would use alsa
<hyperair> hmm is it?
<hyperair> so in a default application it'll use the pulseaudio backend then, eh..
<slomo> yes
<hyperair> slomo: thanks, i'll go invalidate the bug now
<hyperair> hmm is there some way to do bzr commit --amend?
<joaopinto> I have a questionr regarding version across releases
<joaopinto> since the repository is a shared pool, and then the release is just a list of packages from the pool, can we have the exactly same version in different releases ?
<joaopinto> I mean the package version
<joaopinto> anyone :P ?
<geser> yes
<geser> that's exactly what happens
<joaopinto> but, if we keep the exact same version for different releases, we may get ABI incompatibility problems, right ?
<hyperair> usually not
<hyperair> if there are issues, then you bump the version to get it rebuilt
<geser> joaopinto: no, why should there be any?
<joaopinto> geser, because the .deb rebuilt for the newer release was linked with newer lib versions ?
<joaopinto> I am assuming the .debs are re-built for every release
<geser> joaopinto: no, they aren't
<geser> you couldn't store them anyway as there is already a file with that name
<joaopinto> hum, so packages which are not changed at all are simply included on newer releases ?
<geser> yes
<joaopinto> ok, it's clear now, tks :)
<hyperair> kirkland: if you notice the screen-detection branch i just created for byobu, please look into merging the two commits into one there (i accidentally mistook revert for uncommit)
<slytherin> TheMuso: hi, linux-ports-,eta needs ABI bump. :-)
<slytherin> I mean linux-ports-meta.
<slytherin> ttx: have some time?
<ttx> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> ttx: Do you see anything wrong with the code where it retrieves initial_classpath from system property. - http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta/jmeter/trunk/src/core/org/apache/jmeter/NewDriver.java?revision=684709
<ttx> ew. Java code :)
<directhex> java's that legacy version of .net, right?
<ttx> directhex: it lays in some legacy parts of my brain, that's all I can say
<directhex> like a spider!
<directhex> slytherin, how is it misbehaving?
<ttx> it goes into great lengths to handle macos/windows crappy practices when it comes to directory handling
<directhex> Write Once, Run Anywhere!
<slytherin> directhex: I am passing a classpath with multiple jar files (separated by :), but when it is read from within program only last jar file is picked up. This is on jaunty.
<slytherin> with openkjdk.
<ttx> directhex: "write once, run everywhere, as long as you ship a truckload of binary jars with me"
 * directhex hands ttx a copy of MySql.Data.dll
<directhex> slytherin, have you inserted far more system.out.println statements than should be necessary, to aid debugging?
<ttx> directhex: Don't want to touch that, someone told me you can get permanently tainted
<directhex> slytherin, e.g. what exactly is in initial_classpath right after it's assigned?
<slytherin> directhex: yes, I inserted one immediately after the line where initial_classpath is set. And it shows the the value of this variable is not getting set to what is expected.
<directhex> slytherin, okay, right. so System.getProperty is being useless. let me check javadoc
<slytherin> directhex: either that or there is some problem because of ':'.
<directhex> javadoc is crap. is a "system property" something provided by the JRE, or an environment variable?
<slytherin> directhex: you can set it on command line with -D. But the property being used here (java.class.path) is same as the value of command line argument -classpath
<ttx> slytherin: what does File.pathSeparator return on your JVM ?
<slytherin> ttx: I am not accessing the machine where this problem occurs. :-(
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:/tmp$ java -classpath foo:bar:baz:. GetClassPath
<directhex> java.class.path now = foo:bar:baz:.
<ttx> hm, and strangely enough, this code queries CLASSPATH_SEPARATOR = System.getProperty("path.separator") then uses File.pathSeparator
<slytherin> I spent almost 1 hours today morning trying to find why jmeter was not starting even when all dependencies were present on system. That is the only problem remaining before I can put it on revu. :-(
<ttx> slytherin: this code is all about handling special cases where you would not provide a complete classpath and would want to auto-use things in a lib/ subdirectory
<ttx> so it's like.. completely useless for you :)
<slytherin> ttx: It's like this. Apart from the system classpath it will add some of it's own components (jar files) to the classpath.
<slytherin> the problem is occurring right where it reads system classpath.
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:/tmp$ ikvm -classpath foo:bar:baz:. GetClassPath
<directhex> java.class.path now = foo:bar:baz:.
<directhex> works on mono too
<directhex> :p
 * slytherin going out for some time
<hyperair> hmm for some reason mplayer defaults to oss. can we have it default to pulseaudio instead?
<hyperair> or at least alsa =\
<ttx> slytherin: It seems to behave correctly... You should instrument the code and run in under your conditions to see where it fails
<directhex> hyperair, siretart is the person to tickle
<hyperair> directhex: ah. thanks.
 * hyperair lies in wait for siretart
<slytherin> ttx: What do you mean by instrument the code?
<ttx> slytherin: add a few debug outputs to see where it fails ? Or run it under a debugger if you can reproduce the bug in such an environment ?
<ttx> I thought the Tokenizer was returning just one token due to a separator mismatch, but it seems to return correctly
<ttx> (on my Karmic setup)
<slytherin> ttx: As I said, it fails right were it is retrieving the classpath and setting initial_classpath. There is no problem in the code after that. I don't know the reason though.
<ttx> slytherin: ah.
<coolbhavi> hello
<ttx> slytherin: I can retrieve the classpath alright, using the same code... but my setup is different I guess
<slytherin> I will check on my machine again when I go home. I will also make sure I have openjdk updates installed.
<slytherin> coolbhavi: hi
<coolbhavi> i m facing a problem i ve made a package cricinfo using a script http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29481553/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.crickinfo_1.0-1-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<coolbhavi> but its ftbfs
<coolbhavi> i ve made install directory too
<coolbhavi> but its failing at dh_install
<coolbhavi> and any ideas pls
<nhandler> coolbhavi: Does debian/tmp/crickinfo exist?
<coolbhavi> no
<coolbhavi> shall I create one
<coolbhavi> ?
<coolbhavi> on my system?
<coolbhavi> using cdbs
<coolbhavi> and few package deps
<nhandler> coolbhavi: I'm not even seeing a file named crickinfo anywhere in the source. Why is it listed in debian/install?
<nhandler> Did you mean crick-info-gui?
<coolbhavi> yes
<trothigar> when you issue the command "sudo pbuilder create", approximately how many packages is it going to download (I have bandwidth cap issues)?
<coolbhavi> trothigar, its going to create a build environment
<Laney> my karmic pbuilder tarball is 111M if that helps
<trothigar> ty
<gaspa> james_w: camlp5 builds correctly, if you needed to know that....
<sebner> Laney: mine has 89 mb ^^
<Laney> hax
<geser> ha, mine only 87 MB :)
<Laney> omg
<geser> hardy = 68M, intrepid = 80M, jaunty = 81M, karmic = 87M
<geser> it gets bigger with every release
<hyperair> kirkland: awesome signature. :-D
<AnAnt> Hello, in building a package, I found that I have to configure with LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed to avoid linking binaries with un-necessary libs
<kirkland> hyperair: heh, thanks ;-)
<kirkland> hyperair: i appreciate the patch/branch
<AnAnt> yet this only works for executables, but not for building shared libs, anyone knows what I should do for shared libs ?
<hyperair> no problem
<kirkland> hyperair: i think you solved another bug with that patch too
<kirkland> hyperair: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/403809
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403809 in byobu "doesn't work via ssh on my G1" [Low,Fix committed]
<hyperair> hmm was that related?
<hyperair> oh yeah that's probably it
<hyperair> looks like i filed a duplicate bug eh
<kirkland> hyperair: yeah, funny, both bugs filed within the same day, first i've seen of the issue ;-)
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> well it happened when i upgraded my desktop to karmic and byobu-ized my screen config on that
<hyperair> i wouldn't have upgraded if the .28 kernel's ext4 driver didn't fail so hard
<hyperair> oh well, one less bug for byobu =)
<kirkland> hyperair: yes, indeed. thanks again.
<s0nix> Hi... normally, a package that is built on intrepid with the dependency python (2.5).. Can the binaries be copied to jaunty? python (2.6)
<hyperair> normall
<hyperair> y
<hyperair> is it an arch=all or arch=any package?
<hyperair> for the former, it can be copied over just fine
<s0nix> no, it's arch i386/amd64
<slytherin> ttx: which architectures still benefit form -gcj packages? Frankly I never understood what the -gcj packages exactly do.
<ttx> slytherin: my understanding is that they allow non-jit-powered architectures to avoid being utterly sluggish.
<ttx> so that's ia64/powerpc/arm
<ttx> doko still wants us to recommend the -gcj package on those architectures
<ttx> unfortunately arch-conditional recommends don't play nice with "all" packages.
<slytherin> right, that I understood from the bug.
<ttx> So this is a trick we should only play on packages were drawing the -gcj counterpart is an issue
<ttx> basically those that end up on the CD
<slytherin> Isn't zero JVM supposed to eliminate this need for -gcj packages?
<ttx> slytherin: maybe. I know that the trick is currently needed, but shouldn't be needed in the future.
<ttx> What is zero JVM ?
<david_mentre> gaspa: all ocaml packages of round 2 entered karmic. :-) I'll do a run of ocaml_transition_monitor to check that everything is ok this evening and then start round 3
<slytherin> ttx: http://openjdk.java.net/projects/zero/
<david_mentre> gaspa: s/everything/evening/
<ttx> slytherin: yes, that should definitely help.
<david_mentre> gaspa: oops! my English was correct :-)
<gaspa> david_mentre: do you mean this: http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ocaml_transition_monitor.html ?
<david_mentre> yep
<gaspa> ok
<david_mentre> it only runs at 3 or 4am. I'll start a manual run this evening
<gaspa>  ;)
<gaspa> david_mentre: if you take care of filing a bug for syncing, I'll take a look at the "need-rebuild list."
<david_mentre> gaspa: ok. Following discussions on debian-ocaml-maint@ I have an updated lists of things to do, I'll send it to you
<gaspa> I saw.
<gaspa> almost all changes can be dropped, that's really good. :)
<david_mentre> gaspa: yes. That's one of my goal: avoid duplication of work between debian and ubuntu. And Debian developers are quite responsive
<david_mentre> currently there are only 2 remaining packages with ubuntu specific changes
<gaspa> one is matita.
<gaspa> the other?
<slytherin> ttx: is there any list of java apps/libs that server team would like to have in archive?
<ttx> slytherin: not really, but I'll have to think about it.
<slytherin> Let me know. I will be done with jmeter by next week. I could help in packaging small libs.
<slytherin> ttx: one more question. Do you plan to put any of the geronimo packages in Debian?
<david_mentre> gaspa: https://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/raw/raw-patched-karmic-packages.txt (without lablgtk2 and camlimages after the transition)
<ttx> slytherin: they are spec libs that duplicate functionality present in glassfish-javaee so Debian might prefer to ignore them.
<david_mentre> gaspa: only two packages are needed for the transition : graphviz and ocaml-bjack. The others are independent
<david_mentre> of ocaml version
<gaspa> will be merged instead of sync'd
<david_mentre> gaspa: what is the difference?
<gaspa> a package that has ubuntu changes not reported in debian, have to be merged, i.e: changes must be re-applied to the last debian version.
<geser> david_mentre: camlimages is a sync as the ubuntu change was cherrypicking the cve fix from the debian package to avoid the ocaml transition
<gaspa> geser: in fact, standing merges will be graphviz and ocaml-bjack
<gaspa> atm
<david_mentre> gaspa: ah ok! Understood. Do a merge for the modified packages where we need to keep modifications
<gaspa> yup
<david_mentre> gaspa: thank you!
<arand> Hello, I'm planning to apply an upstream patch to ligoffice in jaunty, this patch adds things to NEWS and ChangeLog, however when I "patch -p1 < patch.diff" These fail to apply (the real code change is ok though), should I add these entries manaully in NEWS and ChangeLog?
<directhex> i believe you can not bother, if you like
<directhex> i know i don't
<directhex> i.e. just remove those bits from the patch file
<arand> okay, so I just document the change using the debian/changelog?
<Laney> and in the patch itself
<arand> Laney: Um? How do you mean?
<Laney> you can add comments to patches
<Laney> it's a good idea to do this
<arand> Laney: Um, so I should also mkdir debian/patches and add my patch to there?
<siretart> hyperair: now I'm around, what's up?
<siretart> hyperair: oh, pulseaudio by default in mplayer, yes, that's a good idea and I agree that it should be done in ubuntu per default
<siretart> hyperair: I was considering it myself, but wondered how does mplayer behave in case pulseaudio is not active? does mplayer fallback then to alsa?
<arand> So, I patch the source dir with the upstream patch, make a diff of the sourcetree > mypatch.patch put this into debian/patches/ then add some #comments to this .patch file? as well as creating a changelog entry... And then, do I start with an unpatched source tree+the patch in debian/patches, run debuild -S and it will automatically patch it when I run pbuilder?
<tuantub> arand: i dont think so, you must change the debian/rules file to tell debuild to patch your source before starting to build :D
 * neversfelde searches a MOTU for an SRU
<neversfelde> it is bug 221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<arand> tuantub: argh, and how do I do that? Also, is pbuilder meant to put the finished debs in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ ?
<tuantub> arand: read : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ps-scratch.html
<arand> tuantub: ah, okay, I though I was reading the pkg-guide, apparently not >_*
<tuantub> arand: ;)
<ScottK> Package guide is maintained in wiki.ubuntu.com.  That version you referenced is 3 years old.
<tuantub> ScottK: i think it's old but also helpful ?
<ScottK> tuantub: It is, but the maintained version is in the wiki.
<ScottK> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tuantub> ScottK: thanks, i've found the newest link (i think) : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<tuantub> arand: just check this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<tuantub> arand: :D
<arand> ScottK: tuantub: cheers, seems like the rules entries are somewhat different between the versions...
<ScottK> Yes.  Use the wiki version unless you are working on Dapper.
 * tuantub :-ss
<slytherin> directhex: ttx: I found out the reason for problem I was facing. Apparently when I do something like java -jar /patch/to/jar, the classpath gets reset to the jar file mentioned.
<AnAnt> nhandler: Hello, you there ?
<nhandler> Yes AnAnt
<AnAnt> nhandler: can you understand this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29488980/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.dh-make-perl_0.57_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<AnAnt> Failed test 'CPANPLUS::Config::System is core' at t/corelist.t line 32.
<nhandler> AnAnt: Let me look at that a little more
<AnAnt> ok
<nhandler> AnAnt: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=536989 I think it would be better to wait until the issue is fixed in Debian and then sync the changes in Ubuntu. I'll keep an eye on this, but could you please file a bug on LP and link the Debian bug ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 536989 in dh-make-perl "dh-make-perl: FTBFS: tests failed" [Serious,Open]
<hyperair> siretart: it attempts to use oss. which is pretty bad. and if pulseaudio isn't already grabbing the sound card, then it takes over, and won't listen to volume controls either
<AnAnt> nhandler: ok, filed LP 404272. Should I subscribe a certain team to it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404272 in dh-make-perl "FTBFS: tests failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404272
<nhandler> AnAnt: Nope, that is fine. The Debian Perl Group automatically gets subscribed to all packages they maintain
<AnAnt> nhandler: oh, I just subscribe pkg-perl-maintainers team !
<nhandler> AnAnt: Well, not harm done ;)
<AnAnt> ok , good
<AnAnt> ok, time to sleep
<AnAnt> bye
<gaspa> james_w: I think something went wrong with findlib:
<gaspa> Version: 1.2.4-2build1
<gaspa> Depends: ocaml-nox-3.11.0, libc6 (>= 2.4)
<gaspa> (  ocaml-nox is still 3.11.0 )
<DktrKranz> gaspa: probably mirror was not up-to-date when it built, on some ports it has the correct dependency
<gaspa> DktrKranz: yep, but I guess it needs a rebuild, now.
<gaspa> DktrKranz: and thestrange thing is that the rest of the rebuilt packages are ok.
<DktrKranz> it happened to me too
<DktrKranz> it's boring, but I usually wait until every arch has built and published before pushing a rebuild (Soyuz hasn't binNMU support yet)
<Laney> nmu and dw would be useful
<DktrKranz> there's a bug about that
<gaspa> dw ?
<Laney> it would allow you to sequence the whole transition pretty much in one go
<Laney> besides syncs
<DktrKranz> depwait, used with wanna-build in debian
<directhex> Laney, NMU IS NEVER USEFUL!
 * Laney tells FD
<Laney> DO NOT APPROVE THIS MAN'S APPLICATION
<hyperair> FD?
<hyperair> floppy drive?
<DktrKranz> front desk
<hyperair> oh. heheh
 * Laney is on debian acronym fire tonight
<DktrKranz> Laney: better asking DAM, DSA and k-m before
 * hyperair douses Laney
<Laney> damn
<Laney> you got me with k-m
<hyperair> what's k-m?
<gaspa> DktrKranz: Kiss Me !?
<gaspa> :P
<hyperair> kernel-mode. kms minus s. =D
<gaspa> kind-man ?
<hyperair> krazy man
<gaspa> :D
<hyperair> (think kde folk going crazy)
<DktrKranz> hyperair: keyring-maintainer
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> so many acronyms @_@
<DktrKranz> gaspa: go away, you're married with two children...
<directhex> Laney, fortunately, this is debian, so you'll have forgotten your outrage many many moons before any outrage could be applied
<gaspa> DktrKranz: don't talk about italian man married with children, lately they're not seen well around the world :P
<DktrKranz> gaspa: all fakes
<DktrKranz> they paid me to simulate Him
<neversfelde> cody-somerville: ping
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-25
<trothigar> is the latest time a package can be accepted for a release of ubuntu, just before the feature freeze?
<directhex> trothigar, unless someone fills out the assorted paperworks, bribes, etc
<trothigar> directhex, ty
<cody-somerville> neversfelde, pong
<binarymutant> why would a patch fail to apply on a builder (papaya) but not for me?
<dtchen> depends, really - cruft in the maintainer's build directory, etc. Which build?
<binarymutant> dtchen, it was on papaya, here's the log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29433943/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.skia_0.0.1~svn20090723r287-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<binarymutant> sorry the build was 1130470
<dtchen> have you verified that the patch actually applies in a pristine {s,}chroot?
<binarymutant> I did build it with pbuilder just a few minutes ago
<dtchen> can you post or link to your source package?
<binarymutant> dtchen, , thank you for help btw; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~skia-team/skia/trunk/files/head%3A/debian/
<dtchen> (sec, shop is closing)
<dtchen> binarymutant: maybe just buildd weirdness; it sbuilds ok here, too
<binarymutant> I'll try retry building to the ppa, thanks dtchen :)
<yoasif> dtchen, is this expected, and if so, why? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/404370
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404370 in pulseaudio "Second or third logged in user cannot play sounds -- gnome volume control shows "null output"" [Undecided,New]
<bitplane> are there some docs on how to get software into Ubuntu's package manager? I'm thinking of writing a small app that would be useful
<bitplane> oh nevermind, found the info in the urls in the topic, thanks anyway :)
<dmentre> gaspa: I have opened bug for round 3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lablgtk2/+bug/404470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404470 in pcre-ocaml "[3.11.1 transition][round 3/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New]
<geser> dmentre: round 2 is now complete? I've seen there were some additional rebuilds necessary as round 2 started a little bit to early
<dmentre> geser: it is complete on amd64. Which packages needed a rebuilt?
<dmentre> geser: http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ocaml_transition_monitor.html
<geser> dmentre: the ones on i386 it looks like
<dmentre> geser: that's strange. For example camlidl seems to have coorectly been built: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camlidl/1.05-12build1/+build/1130989
<geser> dmentre: it build successfully but with ocaml 3.11.0 and not ocaml 3.11.1
<dmentre> geser: ouch! you're right. :-(
<dmentre> geser: was this because the ocaml derived binary packages were not available on build machines?
<dmentre> is there any way to check that?
<Laney> you can look at the build log and see which pacakges were installed
<Laney> or look at the depends of the resulting binary I guess
<dmentre> Laney: Hmm. So there is no way to check that a depenency is available before doing the build. :-/
<Laney> not without modifying the source package
<Laney> well, ...
<Laney> you can check if it's published before uploading it
<Laney> this would be easier if we had dw :)
<Laney> anyway, must dash
<dmentre> Laney: how can I check it is published?
<geser> either you look into the Packages files or you click your way through LP till you get to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/ocaml
<geser> which was published at the same time as the rebuild of camlzip: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/libzip-ocaml
<geser> dmentre: as ocaml is now published on all archs, I'll re-do the missing rebuilds
<dmentre> geser: thanks a lot!
<dmentre> geser:  I hope nobody will start round 3 before round 2 is finished on i386
<dmentre> Sorry for the mess. :-(
<geser> camlbz2 from round 3 is rebuild already so it will need a 2nd rebuild but that's only one package currently
<dmentre> geser: camlbz2 failed to build on i386 (Depends: ocaml-nox-3.11.0 but it is not installable). Will the build robot restart the built?
<geser> dmentre: only on manual request
<dmentre> gaspa: ok
<geser> dmentre: it can be given-back once findlib got rebuild
<geser> findlib and facile need a core-dev to do the rebuild for i386
<dmentre> geser: how to "find a core-dev"? :-)
<dmentre> open a new bug and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors?
<geser> dmentre: yes (and provide a debdiff). can do it when I'm done with the other rebuilds
<dmentre> I'll do it. Let me know for the other rebuilds. What is a debdiff? (sorry for being totally new to all that)
<geser> dmentre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
 * dmentre reading debdiff
<dmentre> geser: sorry, I don't understand which should I provide a debdiff, of what? We only want to have a package rebuild. The source package is the same, there are no modifications
<geser> dmentre: the version changes, so debian/changelog needs a new entry
<geser> dmentre: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29471934/camlidl_1.05-12_1.05-12build1.diff.gz are the "changes" to get camlidl rebuild
<dmentre> geser: last time james_w done that, he only asked me for a sentence that were put in the rebuild logs
<dmentre> geser: yes, exactly that
<dmentre> s/were/was/
<geser> it depends on your sponsor
<geser> it might be easier to find a sponsor when you provide a ready debdiff which they need simply to apply and upload
<dmentre> geser: ok
<dmentre> geser: I'm planning that work
<dmentre> I first start by opening the bug
<geser> dmentre: yes
<geser> dmentre: done the i386 rebuilds in universe
<dmentre> geser: thanks for the help and rebuilds!
<gaspa> geser: I redid some of those yesterday evening...
<gaspa> i've not had time to mail both of you, sorry
<geser> gaspa: I noticed
<gaspa> good
<geser> gaspa: I did the ones now listed on dmentre's page
<james_w> Laney: we have dw
<james_w> only automatically though as far as I know
<gaspa> geser: how about findlib?
<james_w> I'll do that one again now
<geser> gaspa: still in main
<gaspa> ehm..
<gaspa> james_w: how about findlib?
<gaspa> :P
<geser> james_w: and facile too please
<james_w> ouch
<james_w> it's a good idea to leave lag time so that the binaries can be published on all architectures
<dmentre> james_w: lag time: you mean, wait some time between rounds?
<james_w> yeah, where a round depends on the previous
<james_w> so there should be a few hours between ocaml entering and the rebuilds happening
<james_w> for a smooth process you need new ocaml -> built on all architectures -> published on all architectures (~1:30) -> rebuilds
<james_w> so a round a day should work nicely :-)
<dmentre> james_w: ok. I'll do that
<dmentre> james_w: so we should wait for tomorrow for round 3 ?
<james_w> if it depends on the previous round binaries being available
<james_w> you can do it quicker if you like, it just takes a little care in timing
<dmentre> james_w: ocaml_transition_monitor builds the status table from Packages.gz files. So if this is ok in those files, we can start the next round. Am I right?
<james_w> yep
<dmentre> ack
<dmentre> & cool
<dmentre> :-)
<james_w> the buildds use a mirror that is generally faster than the one you are probably watching, so there should be no issue with that
<james_w> rebuilds uploaded
<dmentre> james_w: I'm using http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to get Packages files
<james_w> yeah, that's actually a mirror, so can have a lag over the real archive
<james_w> and I believe the buildds use the real archive
<dmentre> I have updated http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ocaml_transition_monitor.html so that the check is done each 6 hours
<dmentre> instead of eahc 24 hours
<l3dx> Are there any good documentation on how to create a .deb from python libraries/applications? I just came across debianpackagemanager - is this used by python package maintainers?
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<l3dx> thanks
<AnAnt> is something wrong with: fiordland.ubuntu.com ?
<AnAnt> can't I set requestsync to send via my local SMTP service ?
<AnAnt> oh,I can
<AnAnt> cool !
<dmentre> gaspa, geser: round 2 is finished! :-) Thank you for triggering recompilation of missing i386 packages (and james_w of course!). Round 3 can now start (cf. LP bug 404470). Let me know if I need to do something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404470 in pcre-ocaml "[3.11.1 transition][round 3/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404470
<geser> gaspa: the reupload of camlbz2 wasn't necessary. as camlbz2 FTBFS on i386 a give-back would be enough
<simon-o> hi, how do I trigger a rebuild for a failed package?
<jacob> simon-o: bump the version number in the changelog and re-upload I think
<jacob> unless it was on a PPA, in which case there's a rebuild link
<geser> asking for a give-back is enough
<geser> of in case of PPA: use the "retry" link as jacob said
<simon-o> ok, whom do I ask? It's this build: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/advi/1.6.0-14/+build/1125569
<geser> the "retry" links also exists in Ubuntu archive (if you have upload rights for that package)
<geser> ah, it's part of the ocaml transition
<simon-o> geser: Yes, kind of.
<simon-o> It was waiting for ocaml-base-nox on powerpc
<geser> simon-o: given-back
<simon-o> geser: thanks, that's nice :)
<simon-o> it failed again, this time with another dependency error. I think I'll wait some days until all dependencies are built.
<geser> simon-o: lablgtk2 is in round 3 and camlimages in round 4 of the ocaml transition. you can monitor it on http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ocaml_transition_monitor.html
<gaspa> geser: ah, ok. sorry
<gaspa> geser: findlib on ia64 hasn't built yet, so all round three have to wait him, I guess...
<geser> yeah, better wait before we have to redo part of it
<geser> although the packages from round 3 should either build or FTBFS now so we can give-back them later, but it's easier to wait a few more till all catched up
<ScottK> geser: You might be able to get NCommander to rescore stuff on the slow archs if it would help move stuff along.
<geser> ScottK: it's not that important, we have still plenty of time to finish the ocaml transition
<ScottK> OK
<geser> gaspa: the first rebuild of findlib on ia64 was already with ocaml 3.11.1 so need to wait here on the second rebuild, the first will also do
<geser> dmentre: would it be possible to include the other archs in your ocaml transition monitor too? so we have a better overview
<hemanth> hi , i followed the steps as in ubuntu wiki , have my keys if i do gpg --list-secret-keys , debuild -S -sa , says secret key not available
<geser> hemanth: compare your key-uid with the name in your changelog entry (incl. any comments in your uid)
<hemanth> geser: checked
<hemanth> i did gpg --recv also
<geser> can you please paste bin your key-uid and your changelog entry
<hemanth> yes
<hemanth> geser: fixed it , thanks :)
<hemanth> i had added a comment, will making the key and had missed it in the changelog
<hemanth> like it was <name> (comment) <email-id>
<hemanth> i did a dput to my ppa , it said Successfully uploaded packages.
<hemanth> Not running dinstall. I'm not able to find the file in my lp , plz help me
<hemanth> all of a sudden bash: debuild -S -sa: command not found
<coolbhavi> hemanth, debuild output log please
<hemanth> coolbhavi: its working now !
<coolbhavi> hemanth, good
<hemanth> coolbhavi: if i did whereis debuild
<hemanth> it used to debuild :
<hemanth> now its giving the path
<hemanth> hmm
<coolbhavi> hemanth, okay
<hemanth> coolbhavi: package accepted :)
<hemanth> coolbhavi: Estimated build start: in 3 hours !!
<coolbhavi> hemanth, yes if its building other sources it ll take time
<hemanth> ok
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I'm thinking of adding apport hooks to a package, but the developer instructions on the ubuntu wiki seem rather sketchy.  could anyone help me?
<dtchen> haven't read the wiki in a bit, so i don't know if /usr/share/doc/apport/package-hooks.txt.gz would be any less sketchy
<c_korn> if there are many packages in the control file and packagename.install files for each for them as well as a install file without prefix. is the content of the install file without prefix being installed to every package?
<c_korn> I try to build the packages of avidemux. the plugins require the avidemux libraries for compilation. they are in debian/tmp/usr/lib. how can I add this directory to the search path? I currently get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lADM_core
<Q-FUNK> python -c 'import apport.hookutils; help(apport.hookutils)'
<Q-FUNK> this seems to be the answer for available apport hooks
<pwnguin> I swear, SourceForge bugmail is incomprehensible
<geser> c_korn: is this during compiling?
<c_korn> geser: yes. but -l looks for the static .a files, doesn't it? but I think those files are not in this debian/tmp/usr/lib directory. but when I have a look at the compilation instructions they should
<geser> c_korn: the upstream source doesn't know anything about debian packaging
<c_korn> here are the instructions: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Install_2.5#Example_Ubuntu_Compilation
<geser> -l looks for the .so file
<c_korn> oh
<geser> (if you don't do a static build of course)
<c_korn> looking in man ld I thought it looked for static libs: http://pastebin.com/d21263aae
<c_korn> I could also first build avidemux without plugins and then make it build-depend on avidemux (>= 2.5) and build the plugins with the libs from /usr/lib
<geser> c_korn: it looks like those passage is wrong (at least on Linux). for a static linking --static is needed.
<geser> c_korn: please try to avoid circular build-dependencies. they are a pain
<geser> c_korn: try to figure out in which directory the build libraries are (in the avidemux source) and specify that dir in -DAVIDEMUX_LIB_DIR
<c_korn> geser: currently I have this code in the install target (I know this is wrong but I just wanted it to work ;-) http://pastebin.com/d4ec7918f
<c_korn> it is just under the installation code of avidemux: 	cd build && $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<geser> that might work too
<geser> I'm not sure if LD_LIBRARY_PATH is needed, as it's only used to look up libraries for run-time (IIRC)
<geser> the linker uses the option -L to search for libraries to link (which is here probably the value for AVIDEMUX_LIB_DIR)
<c_korn> hm, yes but I still wonder that the error is: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lADM_core
 * hyperair curses. why is *everything* attempting to use oss now?
 * e-jat pokes hyperair
<hyperair> ?
<dtchen> which "oss" is this?
<dtchen> if it's the "sound" oss, then it's likely a config issue
<hyperair> sound oss.
<hyperair> what configuration could i possibly have messed up that causes flash to use oss?
<hyperair> *and* fail miserably
<hyperair> and then there's mplayer, which defaulted to oss for some strange reason
<hyperair> i had to manually override it in my config
<dtchen> oss is usually a fallback; what is hogging the alsa device(s)?
<hyperair> pulseaudio.
<hyperair> that's the only thing there is
<dtchen> do you have a custom /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<hyperair> no asound.conf, but my .asoundrc contains two extra lines
<hyperair> pcm.pulse { type pulse }
<hyperair> and ctl.pulse { type pulse }
<hyperair> i used it for skype back in intrepid, but then something changed in pulseaudio or the alsa plugins that miserably broke bloody skype again
<dtchen> you shouldn't need that at all given /usr/share/alsa/pulse*
<hyperair> hmm?
<dtchen> also, do paplay and speaker-test work?
<dtchen> pulse is set to be the default route
<hyperair> well i'll delete it then
<hyperair> paplay works
<hyperair> banshee works
<hyperair> and the volume control applet shows banshee is accessing pulseaudio
<hyperair> flash doesn't
<hyperair> mplayer attempts to screw around with oss, but if passed -ao pulse or -ao alsa, it works.
<dtchen> grep oss /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<hyperair> #ao=oss
<hyperair> the config says that the default is oss.
<hyperair> presumably
<hyperair> but it's commented out so it shouldnt make a difference anyway.
<hyperair> and flash is a bloody temperamental beast which works sometimes and doesn't other times
<dtchen> i'm pretty certain that i had to create ~/.mplayer/config for that reason
<dtchen> Flash 10? 32-bit (and if so, using nspluginwrapper) or 64-bit?
<hyperair> the one that comes with flashplugin-installer
<hyperair> on 64
<dtchen> yeah, that's the nspluginwrapper + 32-bit
<dtchen> are you using karmic's stock pulseaudio or the one from luke's ppa?
<dtchen> can you reproduce the symptom if you use the native 64-bit Flash alpha from labs.adobe.com? if you can't, it's probably ia32-libs/libasound32-plugins (again)
<hyperair> stock.
<hyperair> hmm okay, this time flash's not using oss. it's using alsa
<hyperair> but for some reason it didn't get routed into pulseaudio
<hyperair> i'll go try the 64-bit flash then
<hyperair> (though it went berserk the last time i tried it and refused to load anything without crashing)
<dtchen> (remember to purge flashplugin-installer, too)
<hyperair> yeah i'm doing that now
<hyperair> by the way, ekiga used to work in intrepid, but underruns like nobody's business now too
<hyperair> the same as skype.
<dtchen> right, known
<dtchen> i'll be rolling a new git snapshot of pulseaudio for testing this weekend
<hyperair> hmm cool
<AnAnt> Hello, does anyone know an ld option equivalent to -Wl,--as-needed that would do the same job for compiling shared libs ?
<AnAnt> ie. avoid linking with un-necessary libraries
<AnAnt> hmm, nevermind, it seems -Wl,--as-needed is the correct flag for this too
<c_korn> I still think that -l only looks for static .a libs.
<c_korn> and there is no libADM_core.a but a libADM_core.so
<c_korn> and it is in debian/tmp/usr/lib where I pointed to
<hyperair> -l looks for dynamic libs.
<hyperair> unless you pass -static
<c_korn> hm, then I don't understand why it does not find the library.
<c_korn> maybe really a ldconfig call is missing.
<c_korn> but this requires root privileges, doesn't it?
<hyperair> dtchen: 64-bit works with pulse
<c_korn> hm, maybe I will put the libraries directory in an own tarball and compile the plugins alone. I can then depend on avidemux-2.5 and there is no circular dependency. I will add the plugins in the Suggests field. or would depends be better?
<ScottK> nhandler: Are you around?
<ScottK> nhandler: If you have a moment, I'd appreciate it if you'd have a look at libio-compress-perl-2.020 in pkg-perl svn and make it build.
<emgent> ScottK: around ?
<nhandler> ScottK: Still need me to look at it?
<sebner> nhandler: would you mind unsubscribing motu-release from bug 392426 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392426 in rednotebook "Please sync 0.8.1-1 from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392426
<RainCT> stefanlsd_: seems like there's a patch for Firefox 3.5 compatibility in Gears, see the last post at http://groups.google.com/group/gears-users/browse_thread/thread/1585bcd7531c0696
<nhandler> sebner: Done
<sebner> nhandler: thanks :)
<jacob> if anyone has some free time, mind checking out gfire on revu? it's been sitting around for a while and i'd like to get it finished up once and for all :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gfire
<nhandler> jacob: The maintainer should now be the Ubuntu Developers not MOTU, and Standards-Version 3.8.2
<jacob> nhandler: is the maintainer email still ubuntu-motu@?
<nellery> ubuntu-devel-discuss
<nhandler> I think update-maintainer has been updated to do the right thing now
<jacob> allrighty, reuploading in a moment after a couple of other changes
<LaserJock> are there any widespread problems with mozilla plugins these days?
<nellery> NEWS file seems a bit useless, no real use in debian/docs
<nhandler> jacob: See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-May/028213.html for details about it
<nellery> jacob: http://gfire.site40.net/ appears to redirect to http://gfireproject.org/
<nellery> probably better to change it in copyright and control
<jacob> nellery: yeah, they recently changed their site. updated, along with a typo in control
<jacob> should this have a versioned depends on debhelper 7? I vaguely remember someone saying 6 is enough
<jacob> though lintian is complaining about it not being 7, so I guess I'll just leave it.
<sebner> jacob: if no dh7 features are used dh6 is really enough
<jacob> "W: gfire source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 7" << ignore?
<sebner> argh, you are using cdbs -.-
<sebner> jacob: well, leave it then
<nellery> jacob: that error was because you didn't change compat
<nellery> use lintian -i to get more info on the errors
<jacob> nellery: makes sense, thanks
<nellery> jacob: and ChangeLog has another copyright holder and some differing years
<nhandler> ScottK: Attribute the changelog entry to yourself. We don't tend to attribute it to pkg-perl. You also might want to look into updating the debian/rules file to the newer format the team is using (dh-make-perl --refresh should do it)
<jacob> nellery: ah, didn't see the copyright in the changelog before.
<jacob> uploaded a new revision hopefully addressing all of this
<nellery> jacob: ok. Should be ready soon enough.
<jacob> nellery: thanks for the help. :)
<nellery> jacob: no problem.
<jacob> (also thanks nhandler & sebner)
<nellery> jacob: it's not necessary to have the copyright names twice, just change the years in the first entry
<nellery> for example 2000-2001, 2006-2009 for Beat Wolf
<jacob> nellery: ok
<jacob> & re-uploaded.
<nhandler> I'm going to dinner. jacob poke me later for an advocation if you don't get 2 now
<jacob> thanks nhandler (/me just had a delicious pizza)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-26
<nellery> jacob: mostly good now, but section should be games since it's not an actual game
<nellery> rather a pidgin plugin
<nellery> so it should be net
<nellery> but I'll advocate and leave a comment for the uploader to change it
<Sarvatt> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) in the binary deb created from that, no libpurple0 or pidgin?
<Sarvatt> should it be pidgin-gfire since its a pidgin plugin?
<quidnunc> What's the command to extract the control file from a deb? (Or any other command that will give me a list of dependencies from a deb)
<quidnunc> I'll ask in #ubuntu
<jacob> nellery: sounds good, thanks again.
<nellery> jacob: ah, right, you're missing a dependency on pidgin
<jacob> nellery: oops? i am?
<jacob> ah, didn't see the scrollback
<Sarvatt> quidnunc: dpkg -I
<quidnunc> Sarvatt: Thanks
<jacob> nellery: fixed both & uploaded
<hemanth> hi,i am packing pidginguifications-2.16 , got a build time error as checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool make: *** [config.status] Error 1 . So i added dependencies "libxml-parser-perl" in the control file , but got the same error again , how do i move about ?
<kamalnandan> Hi..good morning folks
<kamalnandan> Hi..I am facing some problems while using this command "apt-get install devscripts"
<kamalnandan> when I issue this command, the command window turns blue, with the title "Package configuration"
<kamalnandan> and after that I see the following message:
<kamalnandan>  âââââââââââââââââââââââââ⤠Postfix Configuration ââââââââââââââââââââââââââ
<kamalnandan> what do i need to do now?
<kamalnandan> any clue guys?
<jmarsden> kamalnandan: You need to configure postfix :)  devscripts wants to be able to send email from your machine, and so it oulls in postfix so it can do that.
<Megasoft> hola
<dmentre> gaspa: I've seen you have started round 3. Thanks!
<kamalnandan> Hi..
<james_w> dmentre: anything for main in this round?
<kamalnandan> I am new to Ubuntu package development..I am following the following tutorial and the given example to learn basic ubuntu packaging..
<kamalnandan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<dmentre> james_w: yes. ledit. See LP bug 404470. I'm done a mass-sync.txt. Let me know if this is correct or not
<kamalnandan> I followed the example given therein at the link..but when I use the command "debuild-S", the packaging fails..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404470 in pcre-ocaml "[3.11.1 transition][round 3/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404470
<dmentre> s/I'm/I've/
<james_w> kamalnandan: what's the message you get?
<kamalnandan> james_w: thanks for your reply..:-)..I get the following error message:
<kamalnandan> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<kamalnandan> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kamal/work/packaging/hello/hello/hello-2.4'
<james_w> is there a Makefile?
<kamalnandan> the "rules" file is there..where at the top I have declared "#! /usr/bin/make -f".
<kamalnandan> and in the file, I have a target like as follows:
<kamalnandan> clean:
<kamalnandan> 	dh_testdir
<kamalnandan> 	dh_clean
<kamalnandan> 	rm -f build
<kamalnandan> 	-$(MAKE) -i distclean
<kamalnandan> the target is "clean"..
<kamalnandan> and the last 4 lines are the rules to make the target
<kamalnandan> though I have used make files in the past, but not this rules file and its not quite clear
<kamalnandan> i simply copied the rules script from the following link:
<kamalnandan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<james_w> that looks ok to me
<james_w> and it shouldn't fail
<james_w> as it has "-" at the start of the distclean line
<james_w> does the message you get actually terminate the build?
<kamalnandan> james_w: not really, that doesnt termintae the build..
<kamalnandan> i get some other message too further ahead..
<james_w> dmentre: ACKed
<gaspa> dmentre: yes, I've uploaded this morning part of the round3.
<james_w> I'll look at the rest as well
<gaspa> now i've to go out... :)
<james_w> kamalnandan: that's ok then
<james_w> kamalnandan: you can change "-$(MAKE) -i distclean" to "[ ! -f Makefile ] || $(MAKE) -i distclean" to avoid the message
<kamalnandan> james_w: I will just copy and paste the other errors too
<dmentre> james_w: many thanks! I need to leave the channel.
<dmentre> gaspa: ok, see you later
<kamalnandan> ok..james_w, but i am just pasting the other errors as well :
<kamalnandan> rm -f build
<kamalnandan> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/kamal/work/packaging/hello/hello/hello-2.4'
<kamalnandan> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<kamalnandan> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kamal/work/packaging/hello/hello/hello-2.4'
<kamalnandan> make: [clean] Error 2 (ignored)
<kamalnandan>  dpkg-source -b hello-2.4
<kamalnandan> dpkg-source: info: using source format `1.0'
<kamalnandan> dpkg-source: info: building hello in hello_2.4-0Ubuntu1.tar.gz
<kamalnandan> dpkg-source: info: building hello in hello_2.4-0Ubuntu1.dsc
<kamalnandan>  dpkg-genchanges -S >../hello_2.4-0Ubuntu1_source.changes
<kamalnandan> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<kamalnandan> dpkg-buildpackage: source only upload: Debian-native package
<kamalnandan> Now running lintian...
<kamalnandan> warning: lintian's authors do not recommend running it with root privileges!
<kamalnandan> W: hello source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 132
<kamalnandan> W: hello source: bad-homepage aqsis.org
<kamalnandan> W: hello source: native-package-with-dash-version
<kamalnandan> Finished running lintian.
<kamalnandan> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<kamalnandan>  signfile hello_2.4-0Ubuntu1.dsc Kamal Nandan <kamal.nandan@gmail.com>
<kamalnandan> gpg: skipped "Kamal Nandan <kamal.nandan@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<iulian> kamalnandan: Stop it.
<kamalnandan> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<kamalnandan> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<kamalnandan> debuild: fatal error at line 1250:
<tuantub> kamalnandan: just use paste service  :-ss
<kamalnandan> running debsign failed
<iulian> Err
<iulian> !pastebin | kamalnandan
<ubottu> kamalnandan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kamalnandan> sorry..I am new to IRC..and am not aware of the etiquettes of IRC..
<james_w> kamalnandan: the failure was a failure to sign
<james_w> "debuild -S -uc -us" will avoid that
<kamalnandan> james_w: ok, I will just try that..
<kamalnandan> BTW, I just used paste.ubuntu.com..:-)..and here is the link..
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233756/
<kamalnandan> james_w, I dont see any error after executing this command that you gave to me, but I dont see any .deb file getting created..
<kamalnandan> shouldnt it create a .deb file in the parent directory?
<james_w> nope
<james_w> remove "-S" if you want a deb file
<tuantub> kamalnandan: remove or comment the line : /usr/bin/make -i distclean
<tuantub> kamalnandan: in debian/rules to avoid error while building package
<kamalnandan> deb file is the package file..am i right?
<kamalnandan> tuantub: ok..i will do that
<james_w> tuantub: no need
<james_w> kamalnandan: correct, however "debuild -S" means "build a source package"
<james_w> run "debuild -uc -us" if you want a .deb
 * tuantub :-/
<kamalnandan> whats the diff between a source package and .deb package..?
<kamalnandan> as far as i know, .deb package is meant for delivering to the consumer..its a kind of installer and the user doesnt need the source..
<james_w> yep
<kamalnandan> and .deb shouldnt be containg the source..
<james_w> a source package is what developers work with though
<james_w> it's damn hard to make changes to a .deb
<james_w> so we would with a source package that contains the source
<james_w> then we build that to produce binary packages that the user installs
<james_w> a source package is either unpacked or packed
<james_w> you are working from an unpacked source package directory
<kamalnandan> yes..so why would a developer need a source package..because developer anyway is having the source files..isnt it?..yes though unpacked..
<james_w> "debuild -S" means pack this source package so that I can send it to someone else or to an archive
<kamalnandan> but one can easily pack the source file using "tar" and gzip
<james_w> "debuild" means take this unpacked source package and build it to give the .debs
<james_w> yeah, but we have a command to automate it
<kamalnandan> tar and gzip too are commands and not that lengthy..why make all that effort of going via ubuntu packaging process..
<james_w> do it with tar and gzip if you like
<james_w> given that I do that operation many times a day I would rather just have a single command to do it
<kamalnandan> sorry..i am new to packaging as well..i am asking so many questions that would be "stupid" from an expert's viewpoint..
<james_w> nope
<james_w> I just don't see why you are arguing that we should make people put *more* effort in :-)
<james_w> it's the opposite of what people normally say about Ubuntu development
<kamalnandan> I am saying this, because I have never done this..and I have been using tar and gzip so far..i dont have any experience in packaging..
<kamalnandan> i have been told to build an ubuntu package for a project..and I am trying to learn the basics first..infact, source packaging I was not really on my agenda(as per my knowledge)..i had just assumed that I have to package a set of binaries and shared objects so that when the package gets installed, the user can run the program..
<kamalnandan> but now it seems much more is implied in packaging..
<kamalnandan> :-)
<kamalnandan> nevertheless..its going on getting interesting..and I think I would be able to appreciate the process more when I have a better understanding of the same..
<james_w> dmentre: ocaml-libvirt doesn't build
<james_w> Depends: libgettext-ocaml-dev (> 0.3.2-2) but it is not installable
<dmentre> james_w: ack. searching...
<dmentre> james_w: ocaml-gettext is in round 4, libvirt in round3. Depedencies of libvirt must have changed with 0.6 version
<dmentre> james_w: I suggest to move libvirt in round 5. I'll check which packages depend on libvirt
<dmentre> james_w: ok, virt-top (currently in round 5) depends on libvirt so move virt-top to round 6
<dmentre> james_w: oops, sorry. You said *>* 0.3.2-2!!
<dmentre> I'll ask debian developers
<dmentre> In the meantime, we can drop libvirt and virt-top. As far as I know, no other packages depend on them.
<dmentre> james_w: just to be sure: "libgettext-ocaml-dev (>> 0.3.2-2)" means "strictly greater than 0.3.2-2"??
<dmentre> james_w: ok, found it: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<dmentre> james_w: email sent, waiting for answer.
<geser> dmentre: would it be possible to include the other archs in your ocaml transition monitor too? so we have a better overview
<james_w> thanks dmentre
<dmentre> geser: yes. Where can I find Packages.gz for those arch?
<geser> from where did you get the ones for i386 and amd64?
<dmentre> geser: http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Laney> dmentre: ports.u.c
<dmentre> Laney: thanks
<dmentre> geser: as the host is different, I need to change the code which is not designed for that. That might take a while.
<dmentre> Or I can simply made a second version for ports
<dmentre> I'll look at it
<k0p> Hello guys!
<k0p> If a software make a release after freeze feature no way to include it in 9.10 official repositories?
<joaopinto> !sru
<k0p> joaopinto, is it suppose appear something in private message?
<k0p> it changes a bit since last year.
<k0p> !sru
<Laney> hm
<Laney> you can request a feature freeze exception for new upstream releases
<Laney> we don't seem to have a bot currently
<k0p> where I can request?
<iulian> k0p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<iulian> Laney: Yea, ubbotu is on holiday, it seems.
<k0p> btw last year I saw a system where the new package is upload and reviews make coments, votes etc. Is it exists?
<k0p> thanks
<joaopinto> k0p, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<k0p> yeah revu :>
<k0p> thanls
<k0p> thanks*
<k0p> btw you're Portuguese, right?
<arand> So, I'm trying to patch goffice, and apparently it has no patch system in use, not even a patching entry in debian/rules, I have the thing from the packaging wiki that should be added to the rules file to allow stand-alone patch-system-less patches, now I wonder, where and how should I add it? I'm assuming the order in the rules file matters.
<dmentre> geser: ports specific version done: http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ports_transition_monitor.html
<geser> dmentre: thanks, the situation looks pretty good on the other archs
<dmentre> geser: yes. After a while, one needs to look at individual cases to check for build failures.
<dmentre> geser: should I remove hppa? Supported arch?
<geser> you can remove hppa, IIRC it's not supported in karmic anymore and for previous release only on a best-effort basis
<simon-o> hi, I filed a sync in request in bug 403565 but the sync failed because a package in main should be replaced by a package in universe. I'm not sure on how to proceed. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403565 in lyx "Sync lyx 1.6.3-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403565
<geser> simon-o: which source package latex-xft-fonts belong now?
<Laney> so l-x-f moved from its own source package to lyx
<simon-o> geser: lyx. latex-xft-fonts is a transitional package for ttf-lyx. So ttf-lyx should be moved to main
<simon-o> Laney: yes
<Laney> simon-o: you can file a request to this effect
<geser> it was part of lyx in the past already?
<simon-o> geser: No it wasn't
<simon-o> It's in it's own source package
<arand> Hum, should I even bother about making a stand-alone .patch if the current package does not use them at all?
<bdrung_> hi, how can i determine which is the latest version of a source package (currently karmic)? i want to use this information in an shell script.
<dmentre> geser: hppa removed
<geser> bdrung_: for a shell script I'd suggest using rmadison
<bdrung_> geser: thanks
<bdrung_> that's what i want
<geser> simon-o: don't know what the best course in the lyx case, as moving tty-lyx would require moving the lyx source package to main (even if lyx itself stays in universe)
<simon-o> geser: ok, any idea whom I may ask on how to proceed?
<geser> I would suggest asking someone from the ~ubuntu-mir team
<simon-o> geser: thanks, I'll do that
<arand> Is there anyplace else I could get some answers to my patching woes?
<geser> arand: if the source package doesn't use a patch system, patch directly
<arand> geser: so just honk and drive without no stand-alone .patch files?
<geser> yes
<arand> geser: Since in reading the packaging guide they still seem to recommed using the simple .patch + rules file entry patching scheme, even if the package does not use a patching system, but that does simplyfiy things a lot, so it think I will take you advice ;)
<geser> arand: but this end in most cases the package using both direct patching and patches through a patch system
<arand> geser: ah, so the point of stand-alone patches is kinda lost anyways?
<geser> yes for the most part
<lfaraone> If I have a package with a RFS in debian (update to an existing package I maintain), is it poor form to request an ubuntu1 MOTU upload in the meantime (I'm worried I won't meet the FF deadline)
<hyperair> if you make sure that your orig.tar.gz matches, then it should be fine
<c_korn> hm, how does it come blender 2.49a is not in karmic yet? it is in debian but https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html comments it with: Awaiting 2.49a from upstream...
<geser> c_korn: my guess: the person who added the comment got busy and didn't had time to do the merge or so
<c_korn> geser: must have gotten quite busy then. debian has it since June 1st.
<lfaraone> hyperair: matches?
<hyperair> lfaraone: simply put, the orig.tar.gz that enters ubuntu *must* be exactly the same as the one that enters debian
<hyperair> or hell will break loose.
<geser> c_korn: you are free to help with the merge
<c_korn> geser: I did not know I have permissions. how can I help?
<geser> c_korn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<arand> When I run debsign -S on a .changes file what does it send to gpg in order to identify the key? Unless I specify it manually it's unable to find it...
<james_w> arand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperGuide/Uploading#Signing%20the%20package
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm working on sl-modem package, I'm trying to get udev support on it, problem is that I don't have a smartlink modem now, anyone interested in testing it ?
<AnAnt> anyone who has a smartlink modem of course
<arand> james_w: but is that really correct? since when I run the command there (dpkg-...) I get out "My Name <my@email.com>" and if I do gpg --list-secret-keys "My Name <my@email.com>" Id does not find anything. However If I only send "My Name" or "<my@email.com>" to gpg it _does_ find the relevant key... What!?
<james_w> arand: well, it's correct. The issue you describe is why you get the problem
<james_w> you need to be more precise if you would like help in identifying the issue
<james_w> e.g. actual command output
<james_w> they need to match on the byte level
<arand> james_w: Ah, there it is, the comment, blurgh, ok now I get it.
<james_w> arand: feel free to edit the wiki if you think the comment thing should be more explicit
<AnAnt> james_w: are you a  ubuntu-main-sponsor ?
<james_w> I am I think
<AnAnt> james_w: can you look at this: LP 404561
<AnAnt> bug 404561
<AnAnt> hmmm
<AnAnt> Candidate revision debhelper_7.3.8ubuntu1
<AnAnt> what happened to ubuto ?
<geser> it's his day off :)
<AnAnt> erm, I take this as a joke, right /
<AnAnt> ?
<geser> yes
<james_w> AnAnt: it's dinner now, I'll keep it open in my browser though
<AnAnt> james_w: ok, thanks
<nhandler> AnAnt: The issue has been reported, and I believe that they are working on getting him back up and running again
<lfaraone> james_w: hey, would you have a chance to sponsor a new-upstream-version to a package of mine? (python library, small)
<ripps> could a motu sync the version of xvattr from debian unstable into Karmic? The current version is broken
<dtchen> you can file the sync request
<AnAnt> ripps: it's easy, just run: requestsync -s <source package> karmic
<ripps> AnAnt: I get a bunch of python errors when I run that command
<AnAnt> ripps:  hmmm, do you use --lp option ?
<ripps> AnAnt: no
<ripps> Should I?
<AnAnt> ripps: wierd
<AnAnt> ripps: well, I got problems with --lp option, so I don't use it
<ripps> AnAnt: the problem seems to be in ubuntutools/lp/lpapiwrapper.py
<ripps> bunch of errors with it
<AnAnt> ripps: are you using karmic now ?
<ripps> AnAnt: yes
<geser> ripps: I assume then you run karmic then
<ripps> yes
<geser> ripps: which errors so I can fix them?
<ripps> let me pastbin it
<ripps> geser: http://pastebin.com/f372d3095
<geser> ripps: how did you call requestsync?
<ripps> just as AnAnt told me to: requestsync -s xvattr karmic
<geser> ripps: call once "manage-credentials create -c ubuntu-dev-tools -l 2" to setup once the access to the LP API
<AnAnt> geser: is that needed if he doesn't use --lp ?
<ripps> geser: what level of acces do I want?
<geser> AnAnt: looks like, the script uses the LP API to fetch some data about a source package (version, component) or uses it to check if one needs sponsorship even when one mails the report
<AnAnt> oh yes
<geser> ripps: write public (e.g. for filing sync requests)
<AnAnt> geser: I see in the changelog something about checking if someone needs sponsorship
<ripps> geser: so, "change non-private data"
<geser> ripps: yes
<AnAnt> but why do this check if the user explicitly specified -s ?
<geser> AnAnt: yes, I don't know if there is way to do it without using LP API or screen-scraping LP pages (which is also bad)
<ripps> geser AnAnt: xvattr doesn't appear to exist in debian
<geser> AnAnt: I plan to look at the script to rewrite some parts and see if it's possible to make it less dependend on the LP API if one doesn't use the --lp switch
<geser> ripps: so this package came from some other source (repository)
<dtchen> debian-multimedia.org, it looks like
<ripps> dtchen: oh, I might have
<ripps> Would it be possible to sync from that repo?
<AnAnt> thanks
<dtchen> ripps: yes, it can be done
<geser> sure, but you have to file a sync request by hand
<lfaraone> Should REVU be used for updates to existing packages? (not patches, a new upstream version)
<Laney> no
<Laney> submit a .diff.gz to the bug
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvattr/+bug/405015
<lfaraone> Ok, any sponsors lurking around?
<gaspa> james_w: could you please do a rebuild of gmetadom package.
<ScottK> If someone has a decent example of a package that uses debhelper 7 style short rules and builds multiple binaries, I'd appreciate a pointer towards it.
<Laney> ScottK: banshee does
<Laney> It has some overrides though
<ScottK> Laney: Thanks.
<directhex> Laney, wasn't banshee cdbs?
<directhex> oh yeah, didn't hyperair reqrite it?
<Laney> directhex: looks like it
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-26
<doctormo> Is there anyone interesting is having a look at packaging ktoon? http://www.ktoon.net/portal/node/63 The devs are asking for help and art users are asking why ktoon doesn't work for ubuntu.
<vorian> hrm
<vorian> sure doctormo
<vorian> doctormo: I take it it's having trouble on lucid?
<vorian> sistpoty was the last to upload it, to debian unstable
<doctormo> vorian: Seems to be something of a mystery, some users get it to work if the grab a specific version and compile it, others can't be arsed.
<vorian> so are they not using the package in our arhives?
<vorian> archives too :P
<doctormo> vorian: Looks like two parts, ktoon and kom, 0.9a
<vorian> compiling requires every little tasty bit to work right
<vorian> i see
<vorian> hrm, is the ubuntu/debian version causing trouble, or just the compiled versions?
<kklimonda> well, developers are recommending us to provide a weekly builds as the project is in constant development..
<vorian> '[['
<doctormo> kklimonda, vorian: Isn't that something new in launchpad for the maverik cycle? weekly building?
<kklimonda> doctormo: so I've heard but I haven't seen much info about it
<doctormo> vorian: The problematic version I think is the repo one in Ubuntu.
<doctormo> but then again, I wonder if it should be in the repository at all, considering it's very experimental nature.
<kklimonda> *nods*
<kklimonda> if developers believe their users should use weekly builds then we should remove it from archive and provide a ppa with builds for lucid and maverick
<kklimonda> (well, we can't remove it from lucid anymore but we can probably still remove it from maverick)
<doctormo> kklimonda: I wonder how we can start a dialog with Ktoon devs, debian and motu to get it sorted?
<kklimonda> doctormo: normally I'd say to just contect the debian dev and ask if he needs help maintaining it (as the 0.9 has been released 3.. months? weeks? ago) but as ktoon devs have voiced their opinion that we should provide weekly builds instead of stable releases I'm not sure. It's hard to expect debian maintainer to provide a weekly releases or create a service to release them automatically.. and
<kklimonda> Launchpad can't create debian packages :(
<doctormo> kklimonda: Could just make a cron job though, with a simple email if it goes wrong. then he can get to fixing the package when he likes.
<kklimonda> there is also a question of how alive the ktoon project itself really is
 * kklimonda has just tried to browse ktoon's bugzilla
<kklimonda> neither do I see a link to the repository..
<kklimonda> doctormo: we should contact Labtoon and help them make ktoon a nice, opensource friendly project. Then, if they are interested in make it more friendly for us to work with, we can start worying about getting weekly builds and collaborating with debian maintainer. Of course we should find some MOTU interested in pushing it forward so we don't end up with a situation where they provide a working
<kklimonda> bugtracker, a svn repository and we ignore them..
<kklimonda> I can probably help with maintaining it in Ubuntu and working with Debian maintainer from a purely technical side - I'm not an artist myself but images on their homepage made me interested ;)
<squarebracket> where can i disable -nolisten tcp for X?
<doctormo> kklimonda: I'm more of an artist and non-packaging programmer, so I can only prod people on this. there was actually an interesting discussion we had on ubuntu-artists about ktoon vs synfig.
<doctormo> kklimonda: My face on planet ubuntu was made in inkscape and synfig for instance.
<kklimonda> the animated one? :)
<crimsun_> would a member of ~ubuntu-sponsors please unsub the team from lp#609758?
<ajmitch> crimsun_: ok
<j3su> hi
<doctormo> kklimonda: Yes the animated one.
<doctormo> kklimonda: Although I'm willing to ignore a project that uses svn if you are ;-) I'm not a fan.
<crimsun_> ajmitch: thanks!
<easter_egg> Hi, someone can help me with this question:
<easter_egg> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blobwars/+question/118967
<easter_egg> ?
<easter_egg> And.. how can I proceed to report an abandoned package?
<ajmitch> most packages are maintained in debian rather than ubuntu, which is most likely the case here
<ajmitch> you can get an updated package into ubuntu, but it appears that there's not even an upstream release of blobwars, which makes it a little harder
<ajmitch> & looking at the upstream git repository, the author is also the debian maintainer
<vorian> thats not good
<ajmitch> at least it's still being worked on upstream, but it's probably not ready for a release
<vorian> ah, missed that part
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> easter_egg: Please keep in mind that the version has no sound because the sounds used in there didn't had compatible licensing so they had to get removed.
<Rhonda> easter_egg: And there is no concept of "maintainership" in Ubuntu as I understand it. :)
 * Rhonda will add an answer instead of continuing here. ;)
<easter_egg> Rhonda, all the extra packages that are in debian will be maintained in same conditions in Ubuntu?
<Rhonda> Preferably.
<Rhonda> There is no ubuntu diff for blobwars, so it's encouraged to do the move within Debian.
<Rhonda> As Games Team admin I wasn't though aware about a new upstream release, and the history with licensing of the sounds has shown to be careful with such updates.
<micahg> Rhonda: are the sounds non-distributable or just violate DFSG?
<Rhonda> micahg: From what I perceived non-distributable because no licensing information at all.
<micahg> Rhonda: ah, that's bad...
<Rhonda> They were claimed to be "taken from the net" without any information from where and how.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, I could send an e-mail to game creators
<Rhonda> Why game creators?
<Rhonda> Please notice that they did react extremely unhelpful when being addressed last time about these issues.
<Rhonda> So I'm not sure what good that would be to ask them.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, what them reply?
<Rhonda> ajmitch: Hmm, it might though be that the sound files are indeed distributable, only non-commercial and non-modifyable.
<Rhonda> hmm, or not
<Rhonda> ajmitch: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=515541#27
<ubottu> Debian bug 515541 in blobwars "nonfree package nonexistant?" [Normal,Fixed]
<Rhonda> easter_egg: I highly doubt that upstream has replaced the music given the discussion we had with them. So an updated package won't have sound neither, I fear.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, I'll put the right package in my PPA for the friends that wants to play
<easter_egg> Rhonda, or the sound files has a problem with the launchpad rules too?
<Rhonda> They have a problem with everything.
<Rhonda> Not knowing wether you are allowed to distribute them is a problem.
<Rhonda> So you should rather remove the music sound directory before doing anything with it.
<Rhonda> The 1.17 version seems to only have something like a MedalServer code addition, and translation updates/additions.
<Rhonda> I'm unsure about what the Medal thing adds to the game, so I'm uncertain what an update really would gain.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, ok, thanks for all the informations
<ajmitch> Rhonda: ok, I didn't look too closely at it :)
<easter_egg> I will close the related bug
<Rhonda> I think there were discussions on the debian-games list going on about it in the past. That shouldn't though hinder an update …
<Rhonda> easter_egg: Just so that you are aware: I filed a "new upstream version" bugreport in Debian so that it's not lost. Not sure though wether this would be able to get in for maverick.
<Rhonda> People are busy these days.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, Really thanks. Because thats is not a high priority question is good to know that it's not lost yet.
<easter_egg> I will translate some things for maverick now, thanks =]
<Rhonda> easter_egg: http://bugs.debian.org/590430 for your convenience.
<easter_egg> Rhonda, grateful for the concern
<LucidFox> Ooh, got a woman interested in packaging for Ubuntu - not now, though, but when her work rush recedes and she can take a breather
<LucidFox> those interviews do inspire!
<LucidFox> er
<LucidFox> wrong channel
<easter_egg> ahahahaha
<easter_egg> Rhonda, I received a reply of Gus. Mantainer of blobwars, I commented with the e-mail contents in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blobwars/+bug/561182 if you want to know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561182 in blobwars (Ubuntu) "Blobwars has no audio" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<easter_egg> I will change the description of bug
<easter_egg> with him informations
<Rhonda> I was told that Guus is also involved in upstream development, he commits to the sourceforge blobwars git repository.
<Rhonda> But then, 1.17 isn't really what would give you sound, it's still the old (unlicensed) stuff in there.
<Rhonda> easter_egg: http://blobwars.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=blobwars/blobwars;a=summary
<easter_egg> Rhonda, well... at least we have a bug report with good details
<Rhonda> And partly misleading ones. :)
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: hey there! did you license a packaging as WTFPL license or something ?
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: see conflicts in this file during a merge http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ad7/
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: is such a license permitted ?
<Rhonda> Why shouldn't it be permitted?
<Rhonda> Why is the versioned depends on libqt4-opengl-dev needed?
<Rhonda> … and on libphonon-dev?
<easter_egg> Rhonda, I been changed the description. If you want to review: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blobwars/+bug/561182
<Rhonda> I would think that the diff can get dropped from my last upload and simply get synced?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561182 in blobwars (Ubuntu) "Blobwars has no audio" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Rhonda> oh gosh, bug #358391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358391 in zblast (Ubuntu) "Window games should start in the centre of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358391
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar?
<jpds> That bloke plays too many games.
<Rhonda> And it's not something that all those games has to tweak, unless there is a clear instruction set like "set wm hint", mind you.
<Rhonda> easter_egg: I wouldn't know how that one is "In Progress" when Guus clearly stated "Replacement music has
<Rhonda> been found and a version of blobwars that contains it might be released in a
<Rhonda> few months, sound is next."
<Rhonda> … "in a few months" isn't that much in progress to me. Though, it might still be correct, I was wrong about launchpad status before once. :)
<easter_egg> Rhonda, you think that is better change to only "Confirmed"?
<lifeless> in progress should be used when someoine *is working on it*
<easter_egg> I hope so
<Rhonda> Yes, but someone within Ubuntu, not someone external. :)
<lifeless> right
<Rhonda> This depends on a new upstream release.
<easter_egg> well... I will change for only "Confirmed" so.
<easter_egg> done!
<bilalakhtar> jono: Aloha!
<bilalakhtar> Hi there! if a package has Standards-Version upgrade as an Ubuntu change, when merging, should I take the ubuntu s-v or the debian one ?
<jono> hey bilalakhtar
 * Rhonda nibbles on bilalakhtar …
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: A diff just for the standards-version doesn't make much sense, if it's only in debian/control anyway.
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: You did ask me before about qcake but didn't answer my question to you about it?
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: I went somewhere
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: I have already requested a sync. What did you actually tell me? Should I have requested sync orr ... ? bug #610024 please ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610024 in qcake (Ubuntu) "Sync qcake 0.7.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610024
 * bilalakhtar doesn't have a log of what Rhonda told him :(
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: Yes, sync would be proper, I don't think that a diff is warranted here anymore. And I was curious why you think that the WTFPL might not be permitted.
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: because it has the F word on it
<Rhonda> So?
<bilalakhtar> and I never heard about the license
<Rhonda> It's not that uncommon anymore. :)
<bilalakhtar> I have heard about all types of FOSS licenses, but this one was a new one for me :)
<bilalakhtar> ok
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: Can you ack, please?
<Rhonda> If you go to hunt for F words, get the linux kernel removed. ;)
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: why?
<Rhonda> Comments in there are known to contain various levels of profanity.
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: So bad!
<Rhonda> The WTFPL is a FSF approved free software license. :)
<bilalakhtar> But, don't the Linux Foundation people regulate the people in their development team ?
<bilalakhtar> ok, enough of the F
<bilalakhtar> word
 * sebner waves at Rhonda :)
 * bilalakhtar hopes Rhonda is free and will ack his sync 
<umang> bilalakhtar, I think even some debian changelogs aren't very so nice about language. And at least with DWTFYL, it's in a well meaning way.
<bilalakhtar> This was the first time I saw the F word in a package. I have worked on over 50 packages before this, but this was odd
<umang> bilalakhtar, http://bugs.debian.org/477454
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/ has a FAQ, "Can’t you change the wording? It’s inappropriate / childish / not corporate-compliant."
 * bilalakhtar is shocked at the bug umang gave him
<Rhonda> Uh yes, the quodlibet bucket issue. Sweet. :)
 * Rhonda waves at SEJeff_home
<Rhonda> erm, sebner
<Rhonda> SEJeff_home: unping, sorry. :)
 * bilalakhtar waves at Rhonda sebner and umang 
<sebner> bilalakhtar: holaa :)
<umang> like I said, when these kind of things happen, you shouldn't at all mind it when a four letter word is used with a (very) good intention
 * umang waves back
<Rhonda> Hmm.
<Rhonda> I really should get added to the sponsors team …  Again in the situation where I can't remove the sponsors team from subscribers. %-)
<sebner> Rhonda: unsubscribed sponsors-team for you + set to "Confirmed", don't forget that :P
<Rhonda> sebner: Oh, forgot setting Confirmed, right, sorry.
<nbolton> Hi all, if I remove a plugins table from my database, isn't `rake db:migrate_plugins` supposed to re-create it?
<sebner> Rhonda: np, yw
<nbolton> Oops, wrong channel!
 * nbolton sighs
<vorian> we should not exceed debian on standard versions Rhonda
<vorian> just a freindly fyi :)
<Rhonda> vorian: Did I suggest that? If it sounded like, I didn't.
<Rhonda> vorian: The question was about a package that already has that from what I understood - for whatever reason.
<vorian> Rhonda: ah, ok
<vorian> it just looked like you said it didn't matter
<Rhonda> "A diff just for the standards-version doesn't make much sense, if it's only in debian/control anyway." - doesn't sound in any way encouraging to me. :)
<Rhonda> bleah
<lfaraone> What's the recommended way to get the most updated version of lintian for use when checking packages? (I take it rebuilding from debian source locally isn't the best idea)
<RainCT> lfaraone: install it directly from sid? :P
<sebner> hoi RainCT :)
<sebner> lfaraone: maverick just got an lintian update
<RainCT> hi sebner
<RainCT> bbl, getting some lunch
<lfaraone> sebner: mk, so I'll just have to arrange a backport then.
<Rhonda> Aren't there ubuntu specific patches to linitan that are relevant?
<Rhonda> So pulling it from maverick should rather be the proper answer, not unstable. :)
<lfaraone> Rhonda: yeah, one, related to CDBS symlinks.
<lfaraone> sebner, Rhonda, if you're interested in a lucid backport, see bug 610082.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610082 in lucid-backports "Please backport lintian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610082
<sebner> lfaraone: so you want me to testbuild and install that thing? :P
<Rhonda> lfaraone: Not really - I use Debian's lintian and do my packaging in Debian, too. :)
<sebner> Rhonda: I hope you at least testbuild with a ubuntu chroot :P
<Rhonda> sebner: You mean with respect to the wesnoth-1.8 backports that I requested? Sure thing.
<Rhonda> And I just noticed that I don't have a maverick chroot yet.
<sebner> Rhonda: pfffff :P
 * Rhonda . o O ( sudo cp -a /var/cache/pbuilder/cow/lucid /var/cache/pbuilder/cow/maverick; sudo sed -i -e 's/lucid/maverick/g' /var/cache/pbuilder/cow/maverick/etc/apt/sources.list; sudo cowbuilder --update --basepath /var/cache/pbuilder/cow/maverick )
<Rhonda> What pffff?
<lfaraone> sebner: I testbuilded it.
<lfaraone> sebner: feel free to install it :)
<sebner> lfaraone: Making a deeeeeeep backport test means building and installing on my own :P
<Rhonda> lfaraone: testbuilt, btwl. It's a irregular verb. Even if it's nitpicking it's meant helpful. :)
<lfaraone> Rhonda: meant to be helpful* :P
<Rhonda> meant in a helpful way? :)
<lfaraone> "meant well" is the idiom, I think.
<Rhonda> Thanks. :)
<lfaraone> Rhonda: do you ever get "Help me Rhonda" jokes?
<Rhonda> What do you think? There's always someone to be found to consider it extremely funny, yes.
 * lfaraone doesn't find it funny, just was curious. 
<Rhonda> Even though when thinking about it they would have to realize that it's the least original thing they could come up with.
<lfaraone> Rhonda: almost less original than "Luke, I am your father."
 * lfaraone points to the L in lfaraone.
<Rhonda> I like the Beachboys, but I started to grow a hatered for that song. On the other hand, it's just understandable because I am known as a helpful person and people often seek my advice, so …
<jpds> lfaraone: I thought that was a 1.
 * lfaraone stabs jpds, hard. 
<jpds> ;-)
<Rhonda> And jpds is shorthand for jeopardys?
<jpds> Rhonda: Potentially.
<sebner> lfaraone: commented on the bug + improved descriptions stuff ;)
<lfaraone> sebner: much appreciated.
<sebner> yw
<proppy> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> hi?
<proppy> Hi, I just found out about your patch to add xrandr support to xvfb
<proppy> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26391
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26391 in DDX/vfb "RandR support for Xvfb" [Normal,New]
<lifeless> \o/
<proppy> I forwarded them to debian bts
<proppy> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=590468
<ubottu> Debian bug 590468 in xvfb "xvfb doesn't support xrandr" [Wishlist,Open]
<lifeless> nice
<proppy> it seems a proper submittion to xorg-devel need to be done in order for it to be applied upstream
<proppy> did you follow ? http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/SubmittingPatches
<proppy> see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=590468#10
<ubottu> Debian bug 590468 in xvfb "xvfb doesn't support xrandr" [Wishlist,Open]
<Rhonda> Hmm. cowbuilder --update from lucid to maverick doesn't seem to work. :(
<proppy> lifeless: I would be happy to help thought
<proppy> since I'm also interested in getting this patch pushed upstream
<lifeless> i have to fly nowish
<lifeless> will talk in a few days
<proppy> lifeless: thanks
<Rhonda> Alright, great notify-send blog entry - now I wonder how to tweak the look of the notifications.  %-)
<nigelb> LucidFox: re: interviews we should make a list :)
<LucidFox> Make a list?
<LucidFox> Oh right
<LucidFox> the Behind MOTU ones
<statik> micahg, thanks for forwarding the couchdb1.0 request upstream to debian. i've done that work upstream in pkg-erlang team in debian already, it's just stalled waiting for review and so i went ahead and uploaded to ubuntu so we get it in before the freeze
<micahg> statik: awesome, I didn't know, so wanted to imply less urgency upstream, thanks, were there any problems with xulrunner and couchdb?
<statik> micahg: it's a hassle that we don't have libmozjs in ubuntu but debian still has it, thats one of the only remaining deltas that we have to carry in ubuntu. I've pushed everything else upstream.
<micahg> statik: ok, does it still have issues when a new xulrunner is uploaded?
<statik> micahg: i think so, couchdb wants to compile against and load libmozjs.so in order for the javascript view engine to be able to execute.
<micahg> statik: k, can we add a wrapper around the daemon so it can find mozjs dynamically?
<micahg> statik: congrats on MOTU BTW :)
<statik> micahg, thanks! so it looks like right now we call xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version at build time in order to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, it seems quite possible to set that up so it's done at run time instead
<micahg> statik: ok, that's what we've done with gxine and edbrowse and will be doing for mediatomb
<statik> micahg, unfortunately i don't have time to work on that personally this week, but i will file a bug and see if someone on the desktopcouch team can write a patch for it
<statik> thanks for the suggestion and pointers to the other packages that have solved it
<micahg> statik: ok, if I can help let me know, I can try to do it a little later in the cycle if it falls through the cracks.  The only issue I can think of is what happens when xulrunner is upgraded and coundb is running
<statik> hmm yeah, could be tricky if couchdb itself keeps running but reloads the child process that links against libmozjs.so
<statik> i think we have that problem already though
<j3su> hi
<j3su> i search a french motu team
<james_w> j3su: you can find francophones in #ubuntu-fr-devel I believe
<micahg> statik: maybe we can trigger a restart during xul upgrades?
<statik> micahg, ooh, that just might work. I'll write all this into the same bug report
<Muscovy> What's the correct way to version a non-maintainer upload?
<micahg> Muscovy: we don't have maintainers
<micahg> Muscovy: what's the current version?
<Muscovy> 0.9.14/
<micahg> Muscovy: dch -i usually does the right thing except for SRUs
<micahg> Muscovy: which release, which package?
<Muscovy> lLcid, I'm backporting opengtl-0.9.14
<micahg> Muscovy: it's done already
<Muscovy> Oh? I couldn't find that package in lucid.
<micahg> Muscovy: did you enable -backports?
<Muscovy> ...no, I don't think I did.
<micahg> Muscovy: you can check versions available with rmadison in devscripts
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks.
<fabrice_sp> micahg, got five minutes? It's about mediatomb
<micahg> fabrice_sp: well, I can answer a few questions
<fabrice_sp> I'm blocked  because of Bug #465811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465811 in xulrunner-1.9.1 (Ubuntu) "code including expat.h won't compile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465811
<fabrice_sp> is it something you're familiar with?
<micahg> hmmm, the file is there in the includ dir
<micahg> but there's no unstableanymroe dir
<micahg> fabrice_sp: how are you trying to include it?
<fabrice_sp> yeah: xulrunner also contains expat.h, and don't define XML_Char
<fabrice_sp> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/469474/
<fabrice_sp> I had to do that, because otherwise, configure fails
<micahg> fabrice_sp: that looks goodf
<micahg> fabrice_sp: expat_config.h defines XML_Char
<fabrice_sp> my guess is that xulrunner is not compatible with libexpat
<fabrice_sp> hmm, let me check
<fabrice_sp> I missed that, I think
<micahg> fabrice_sp: that could be
<micahg> fabrice_sp: there's not much difference between the 2
<fabrice_sp> the message is different now: missing nspr.h
<fabrice_sp> so I have to check the includes. Thanks!
<micahg> fabrice_sp: k, let me know if I can do anything else
<fabrice_sp> I hope I'll be able to fix it ;-)
<fabrice_sp> thanks for your help
<micahg> fabrice_sp: np
<chilicuil> good afternoon, how can I know what changes went from 1 version to another? e.g. I can see $ rmadison qamulator output 2 different versions from lucid to maverick
<chilicuil> I'd like to know to see if X bug is still there
<highvoltage> chilicuil: I guess you could check the software name under /usr/share/doc, there are usually changelog files in there
<chilicuil> highvoltage: ok, but then how do I download the maverick version if I'm in lucid?, do u have any clue?
<highvoltage> chilicuil: there are quite a few ways, packages.ubuntu.com should provide for maverick one of these days then you could look at package versions and changelogs from there
<highvoltage> I guess the easiest would just be to change your sources.list file to use maverick, install what you need and then change the sources back to lucid. (note that you can't downgrade the package again though)
<chilicuil> ok, I think I'll use the packages.ubuntu.com url, thx highvoltage , btw I've seen the behing motus site, thx for develop Ubuntu :)
<zooko> iulian: did you see my upgrade-tahoe-lafs ticket?
<highvoltage> chilicuil: I do very very little but thanks anyway :)
<fabrice_sp> hmm, anyone knows what's happening there: "error: corrupted profile info: profile data is not flow-consistent
<fabrice_sp> "
<fabrice_sp> ( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52551431/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.stockfish_1.8.0-4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz )
<micahg> fabrice_sp: do you have time to sponsor something for me?
<fabrice_sp> sure
<micahg> fabrice_sp: bug 608940, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608940 in gjs (Ubuntu Lucid) "No change rebuild for xulrunner-1.9.2.8 update" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608940
<fabrice_sp> an easy one :-)
<micahg> yep
<BlackZ> hey fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> hey BlackZ ;.)
<fabrice_sp> micahg, uploaded
<micahg> fabrice_sp: thanks
<fabrice_sp> (sorry for the delay: I had to rebuild my lucid sbuild)
<fabrice_sp> yw :-)
<Rhonda> About the UbuntuOne iPhone client and the GPL issue, good news for all these things: http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/07/26/technology/AP-US-TEC-Digital-Copyright.html
<ari-tczew> I see in some patches a files /.pc/ what is it?
<Laney> quilt applied patches directory
<Laney> reminds me to write that lintian check
 * Laney checks out
<ari-tczew> does maverick support armel and sparc?
<zooko> Folks: if someone could look at this before the imminent freeze for Maverick I would appreciate it:
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/609755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609755 in tahoe-lafs (Ubuntu) "please upgrade to tahoe-lafs v1.7.1" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> ari-tczew: armel yes, sparc ATM, but most likely will be dropped
<ari-tczew> hi and thanks micahg
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-27
<ScottK> It would take some kind of miracle for Sparc not to get dropped.
<zooko> statik: is there something I can do as a next-step for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/609755 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609755 in tahoe-lafs (Ubuntu) "please upgrade to tahoe-lafs v1.7.1" [Undecided,New]
<ajmitch> zooko: convince someone to do the work, or provide an updated package yourself & request sponsoring?
<zooko> ajmitch: ok, thanks!
<ajmitch> I see you did the original package, too
<zooko> Not really! A bunch of other people contributed a lot of help.
<zooko> A list of those people: Partial list of
<zooko> A list of those people: http://pubgrid.tahoe-lafs.org/uri/URI:DIR2-RO:ixqhc4kdbjxc7o65xjnveoewym:5x6lwoxghrd5rxhwunzavft2qygfkt27oj3fbxlq4c6p45z5uneq/blog.html#2009-09-02
<doctormo> kklimonda: I got details for you about ktoon if your interested.
<doctormo> kklimonda: For when you get back online: KToon, contact: xtingray@ktoon.net status: Active after 3 years of freeze, in recovery. Developer says: Yes should be removed from debian/ubuntu archive. They'd like some guidance on how to do the packaging, but once they know they'd be willing to manage a ppa with a rolling release until it's got a stable release. The code is in svn: svn://svn.berlios.de/ktoon/trunk/kom and svn://svn.berlios.de/ktoo
<doctormo> n/trunk/ktoon
<crimsun_> would a member of ~ubuntu-sponsors please unsub the team from lp#490436 ?
<ajmitch> crimsun_: done
<crimsun_> ajmitch: thanks
<crimsun_> persia: would you add me to the ~ubuntu-sponsors team, please?
<alpharesearch> hello, is there a guide that tells me how to use my PPA for lucid and maverick... right now I did an upload for lucid and than I change the debian/changelog but this didn't work...
<alpharesearch> I got a rejection email that the debian.tar.gz already exists
<alpharesearch> is this the right place to ask this question?
<persia> #launchpad is probably better
<crimsun_> persia: thanks
<alpharesearch> persia: thanks
<micahg> persia: even though I have a small upload set, is it worth it to join -sponsors?
<persia> micahg: If you're doing sponsoring, yes.  If not, no.  You need to be in the team to be able to unsubscribe the team.  Given that your team tends to do all stuff in branches that predate the common infrastructure, I don't know how much you end up having sponsoring happen.
<micahg> persia: I sponsored 1 merge already :)
<persia> But it's entirely up to you: I won't add anyone who isn't a developer, but I don't care after that: it's up to each developer individually.
<persia> Well then :)
 * persia fiddles LP
<micahg> persia: thanks, is there a list which gets all teh subscriptions or do I just need to look at the sponsoring page?
<persia> The sponsoring page is the best current model, as it collects from a few sources.  Some day there will be an authoritative source that is both accurate and up-to-date
<micahg> persia: k
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, there?
<fabrice_sp> about bug 604910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604910 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Please merge uswsusp 0.8-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604910
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: yes
<bilalakhtar> looking
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: yes, can you please sponsor?
<fabrice_sp> you still have a change in series file, that look likes it's still trying to install a non existent patch
<fabrice_sp> did you built the package?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: which one?
<bilalakhtar> no
<fabrice_sp> +usplash_support.patch
<fabrice_sp> at the end of the debdiff file
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: huh?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: I got it. You are looking at the series file in folder patches/
<bilalakhtar> not debian/patches/
<bilalakhtar> This folder existed in older ubuntu version as well
<bilalakhtar> I don't know why it is there
<fabrice_sp> but why adding something there?!
<bilalakhtar> It can be safely removed, though
<fabrice_sp> error
<fabrice_sp> yes
<fabrice_sp> and in the changelog, I'd like a better explanation of what has been dropped
 * bilalakhtar is working on ^^
<fabrice_sp> because right now, it seems that we only merge things
<fabrice_sp> I think we only merge the bedconf call and the removal of splashy as recommend
<fabrice_sp> debcon
<fabrice_sp> argh: debconf
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: should i| modify the line : Removed usplash and splashy support : or its fine?
<bilalakhtar> debconf!
<fabrice_sp> I think that this is this line the one tah is messy, at least for me :-)
 * bilalakhtar thinks fabrice_sp should type a bit slowly
<fabrice_sp> because what we really do in the merge is delete spalshy from suggests
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: we also remove libslpashy1-dev from b-d
<bilalakhtar> splashy
<bilalakhtar> since it isn't in ubuntu
<fabrice_sp> yeah, I know
<bilalakhtar> so, should I remove the series file in patches/ ?
<fabrice_sp> but from a merge perspective, all changes ended in... deleting splashy support
<bilalakhtar> is there an FTBFS if it exists ?
<bilalakhtar> yup
<fabrice_sp> no: I didn't see it was in patches directly
<bilalakhtar> The same problem: in patches/ directory with non-existant patch, existed in older Ubuntu version as well
<fabrice_sp> so I would say that the merge should have as remaining hcange: drop of splashy support
<fabrice_sp> merge also allows us to clean things ;-)
<bilalakhtar> only that? or debconf-updatepo drop is also needed ?
<bilalakhtar> yup
 * bilalakhtar dgets the latest debian source
<fabrice_sp> and debconf-updatepo also
<fabrice_sp> and document as dropped the splash support patch
<bilalakhtar> ok
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: do I need to copy the ubuntu changelog ?
<fabrice_sp> copy which one?
<fabrice_sp> keep the previous changelog entries you mean?
<bilalakhtar> yes ^^
<bilalakhtar> the debian changelog doesn't contain ubuntu entries
 * bilalakhtar runs update-maintainer
<fabrice_sp> in a merge, you always keep the previous ubuntu's changelog entries
<fabrice_sp> so yes
 * bilalakhtar sings Waka Waka while merging
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: there is a patch in the debian source about splashy, but it is not applied in series. Should I remove it from the package?
<fabrice_sp> try to keep the diff with Debian as small as possible
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: done. while I upload debdiff to bug, see the diff from debian here http://ubuntuone.com/p/Aka/
<fabrice_sp> seems good. You only forget to say that you dropped the usplash support patch
<fabrice_sp> but I can add it when sponsoring
<bilalakhtar> argh
 * bilalakhtar hits himself with a stick
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: are you adding or I should add ?
<fabrice_sp> as you want
<fabrice_sp> wait a minute
<fabrice_sp> did you saw th bugs linked to 0.8.1?
<fabrice_sp> like debian bug 550725
<ubottu> Debian bug 550725 in uswsusp "uswsusp: Cases serious corruption on Ext4, with swap image file" [Critical,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/550725
<fabrice_sp> or debian bug 503337
<ubottu> Debian bug 503337 in uswsusp "On upgrades the default power off mode ends up as reboot" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/503337
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, not sure it's good thing to have latest version in Ubuntu
 * fabrice_sp should change his keyboard or at least the battery...
<bilalakhtar96> fabrice_sp: yeah? what did you say? I got disconnected due to powecut
<bilalakhtar96> powercut
<bilalakhtar96> so had to join with another nick
<fabrice_sp> just sent it to you by private
<fabrice_sp> sorry: I have to go to work. Anyway, in the actual state, it's a no go
<fabrice_sp> not because of you, of course
<bilalakhtar96> fabrice_sp: I understand
<fabrice_sp> just commented in the bug report. Bye
<Rhonda> Does Martin Owens do IRC?
<nigelb> Rhonda: yes
<Rhonda> doctormo: If that's you, did someone line up for German translation already?
<nigelb> Rhonda: yeah, thats him :)
<Rhonda> nigelb: Having realnames set in irc clients doesn't seem to be used very often here, huh? :)
<nigelb> Rhonda: heh
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> morning
<doctormo> Rhonda: Where you after me?
<Rhonda> doctormo: Will try to figure out how to "make a branch and merge request" :)
<Rhonda> dholbach: When I translate the howtoask into German - do you suggest to go by "Sie" or by "Du"? I rather would feel like settling for the less formal form and choosing the latter?
<azeem> (maybe try to use passive speech?)
<Rhonda> That would sound even more formal.
<Rhonda> azeem: It's about this document: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3248
<Rhonda> I would consider using "du" very appropriate for that.
<dholbach> Rhonda: I'll leave that to you - I have no idea :)
<Rhonda> Ah! Even better! Using plural for addressing a crowd instead of a single person. :P
<Rhonda> … and still using casual wording.
<shadeslayer> uh.. just a simple question.. why are we not using ubuntu fonts in .. what ever you would call that :P
<shadeslayer> or maybe we are... i cant make out the difference :S
<Rhonda> ?!
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ubuntu fonts on the pics
<Rhonda> doctormo: Can you guide me on how to "make a branch and merge request"?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: You mean in the How to Ask?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Rhonda> font-family:UbuntuBeta
<shadeslayer> i didnt know it was called that :P
<Rhonda> It says so on the first "slide"?
<Rhonda> Or in the title? :)
<shadeslayer> i thought that was the subject and not the title ;)
<shadeslayer> turns out its both
<doctormo> Rhonda: Sure can
<doctormo> Rhonda: Sorry for the delay, was getting my exercises in
<doctormo> Rhonda: Hmm, I seem to have gotten a de translation in my email, I'm guessing not from you? Care to review and merge with any work you've done already?
<Rhonda> Please check the mail address. If it says rhonda@ that's me. :P
<doctormo> Rhonda: Yep, that's you. *doh* name is completely different.
<Rhonda> Is it? I wouldn't think so, it's the same that I have in my /whois information. :)
<doctormo> Rhonda: I'm using Empathy, we don't have whois
<doctormo> Actually Empathy is totally rotten for an irc client, but it's the only thing we have native on gnome/ubuntu
<Rhonda> No /whois rhonda possible in there?
<doctormo> nope
<Rhonda> ouch
<Rhonda> that sucks. big time, some how
<doctormo> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<doctormo> Even grabbing user details just shows Nickname: Rhonda, Name: Rhonda.
<doctormo> Lazy developers.
<doctormo> Rhonda: So did you want to know how to use ground control? I can still show you.
<shadeslayer> doctormo: what about xchat?
<shadeslayer> gnome fail for not having proper irc client ^_^
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: oh forgot... my package got sponsored
<shadeslayer> into debian
<doctormo> shadeslayer: congratulations.
<shadeslayer> doctormo: thanks :D
<espen77> hi, i need an updated hplip package, so i was thinking i'll just put the upgrade in a ppa....i got the official ubu src package wish has a ubuntu specific patch. Any easy/dirty way to apply that patch to the new package (old version=3.10.2, new version=3.10.6)..i know it might not build with a wrong patch, but i was hoping not having to go trough every line.
<Rhonda> doctormo: Sure, guess it would be better for me to do it properly and have the commit attached to my name instead of you commiting the cri^W^Wit. :)
<shadeslayer> espen77: put patch in debian/patches/ , add series file, add cdbs magic in rules file, and your all set
<shadeslayer> or use dh.. and no need for cdbs magic
<espen77> shadeslayer: thanx, i'll have a go
<shadeslayer> espen77: also if the package already has patches, then just add patch to debian/patches and add patch name to series file
<espen77> i'll also ask for an upgrade in aluchpad, sins a lot of new hw is supported with the upgrade...will see if it works first
<espen77> s/alunchpad/launchpad
<shadeslayer> espen77: sure just upload to ppa/revu and poke people here
<geser> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 196 kB, installed size 736 kB
<geser> !info hplip maverick
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 135 kB, installed size 560 kB
<geser> espen77: maverick (the next Ubuntu release) contains already 3.10.6
<Rhonda> doctormo: Also, are the scripts/* scripts meant to work somehow? Can't figure that out. %-)
<espen77> geser: yeah....saw that...might be easier to use patch from it
<doctormo> Rhonda: I've committed your translation, but I think we should still do this.
<doctormo> Rhonda: The scripts do work, but only specifically. ./scripts/make_pdfs.sh should work when called from the root.
<Rhonda> [BUILD] ask-smart-questions.pdf
<Rhonda> ./scripts/make-lang.sh: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `else'
<Rhonda> ./scripts/make-lang.sh: line 29: `       else'
<Rhonda> doctormo: Receive lots of such syntax error messages. :)
<doctormo> Rhonda: try the latest branch,
<doctormo> That was an old error
<shadeslayer> uh.. new lm-sensors seems to have been left out in archives.. why oh why
<Rhonda> doctormo: Hmm, got conflicts because I did commit the de.po locally, too.  %-/
<doctormo> Rhonda: no problem, just grab a fresh copy of the branch.
<doctormo> Rhonda: Are you using the cli or the gui?
<Rhonda> cli
<Rhonda> Alright, new bzr clone
<doctormo> Rhonda: I did update your translation, one part which should have the version that the translation comes from and the date of translation.
<Rhonda> Alright, saw that. Thanks. :)
<Riddell> menesis: ping
<Riddell> python-zope.security-untrustedpython is empty
<Riddell> also W: python-zope.security-untrustedpython: package-relation-with-self provides: python-zope.security-untrustedpython
<menesis> Riddell: it is supposed to be empty. It adds one more dependency that python-zope.security does not have
<Riddell> ok
<menesis> but provides should not be there. will remove when I upload a new upstream version.
<Laney> Who here knows about OCaml packaging? I remember a transition taking place some cycles ago, but not who managed it.
<Laney> (I want to sync the new version of coq but don't know what effects this has)
<geser> Laney: try contacting Stéphane Glondu (https://edge.launchpad.net/~glondu) or David MENTRÉ (https://edge.launchpad.net/~dmentre) as they coordinate the last OCaml transitions. Stéphane is also listed as Uploader for coq.
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> I guess I just want some view of the depends graph like for haskell
<geser> Laney: http://pkg-ocaml-maint.alioth.debian.org/ocaml_build_deps.png
<Laney> this looks familiar... :)
<Laney> seems easy enough
 * Laney does so
<ari-tczew> bdrung: can I change your comment on my application to ...innumerable
<ari-tczew> bugs sponsored?
<micahg> ari-tczew: you probably shouldn't change someone else's comment, you can ask the other person to update if you feel necessary
<bdrung> ari-tczew: link?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: to be mathematically correct: the sponsored bugs are countable ;)
<Laney> so is the set of natural numbers :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I've lost reckoning 1,5 month ago :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: so do you want in order to I fetch all bugs sponsored by you, right?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ping
<bdrung> ari-tczew: no, just the link to your application
<ari-tczew> bdrung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArturRona/MOTUApplication
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i have rephrased it
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ok thanks
<ari-tczew> slangasek: ping
<Muscovy> What's the syntax for making a watchfile? I haven't been able to figure it out by looking at samples.
<ari-tczew> Muscovy: debian/watch? it's looking for new upstream versions.
<Muscovy> I'm not sure how to format my url, I'm building a custom package.
<micahg> Muscovy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating%20and%20Using%20a%20debian/watch%20File
<Muscovy> So the format is http://example.com/package/package-(\d.*)\.tar\.gz ?
<Muscovy> Hmm, that failed.
<Muscovy> Oh, got it.
 * Rhonda is utterly puzzled. Who is Paul Jaros and why does he excuse to me?
<jpds> excuse to you? was?
<Rhonda> For something related to the translation of the howtoask into German, but I wasn't aware of anything, so why excuse …
<j3su> hi
<j3su> How to change my Maintainer name
<j3su> ?
<j3su> for debuild
<micahg> j3su: update-maintainer?
<j3su> no
<j3su> The original maintainer for this package is: x <thibaud.amele@gmail.com>
<j3su> but i have made my gpg key with thibaud amele <thibaud.amele@gmail.com>
<micahg> j3su: we don't have maintainers in Ubuntu, but that information is in debian/control
<micahg> j3su: what package is this for?
<ajmitch> you should also set the DEBEMAIL & DEBFULLNAME environment variables
<j3su> thr hello package
<j3su> on this page
<j3su> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Basic%20Packaging
<micahg> ok, so it's for practice
<j3su> yes for beginning
<micahg> j3su: k, there's a special channel just for learning packaging, #ubuntu-packaging
<j3su> yhx micahg =)
<j3su> *thx
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-28
<squarebracket> so the wacom kernel module is old... is there any way i can update it, or is that reserved for special people like core devs?
<micahg> squarebracket: talk to the kernel team, I think someone else was trying to get that updated as well
<squarebracket> no one is listening in -kernel :(
<squarebracket> i will try to get in touch though, thanks.
<micahg> squarebracket: it's off hours, maybe read the kernel ML threads (not sure if there are, but my guess is there would be)
<squarebracket> micahg, what's not off hours? I will check for a ml, it would be sweet if it could be merged before the .1 release
<micahg> j3su: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers <-- requirements for developers
<micahg> squarebracket: I don't know if they're planning another release before .1, but I would think UTC 12:00 - UTC 18:00 is probably when someone would be available (overlap of US/EU timezones)
<squarebracket> micahg, ah, thanks for the tip :) and i meant if it could be done -for- the .1 release. it seems like as good a time as any
<micahg> squarebracket: UTC 09:00 - UTC 20:00 based on today's activity :)
<squarebracket> micahg, thanks!
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: You there? I want to tell you something about that uswsusp merge
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, hmm, I only have 5 minutes
<micahg> hi fabrice_sp, did you try doctrine on amd64?
<fabrice_sp> micahg, my system is amd64, so yes
<fabrice_sp> it FTBFS, right?
<micahg> fabrice_sp: k, it works on i386 but not due to amd64 because of the badly written test
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: I want to tell you, the bugs you quoted in debian, exist in current version as well
<fabrice_sp> micahg, is it fizable?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: and, we need a merge and a few changes,because current version depends on splashy, which is NOT in maverick
<micahg> fabrice_sp: not really, but it builds fine on i386
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, the debian tracker marked them as linked to the new version. Did you tried the actual version?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: but there is a very small change between debian -1.1 and -1.2
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar,explain that and resubscribe sponsors
<fabrice_sp> another way could be fix the actual package
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: that would be feasable as well
<fabrice_sp> actual package depends on usplash
<fabrice_sp> no?
<fabrice_sp> micahg, is it possible to disable tests on amd64?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: debian package depends on splashy and so does (current) ubuntu
<bilalakhtar> NO package depends on usplash
<micahg> fabrice_sp: it's arch all
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, it's a suggest, so it's ok to keep it
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: after all, the new debian version fixes a bug in debian BTS
 * bilalakhtar confirms fabrice_sp 's comment
<fabrice_sp> micahg, really?
 * fabrice_sp checks what happened in last build
<micahg> fabrice_sp: yeah, it's just a collection of PHP livs
<micahg> *libs
<fabrice_sp> ok: I sjhould have build them in my i386 chroot then
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I'll try to talk to upstream more about it so that it's actually fixed, the reason for the test was >32 bit integer stored in a 64bit db shouldn't fail
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: Even though debian package doesn't 'Depend' on splashy, in debian/rules, it is configured with --enable-splashy
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: ok, I will resubscribe sponsors
<fabrice_sp> bilalakhtar, actual Ubuntu package don't do that
<fabrice_sp> so first, try to justify why we need the Debian pacakge, and after, see what we can do
<micahg> bilalakhtar: have you seen bug 568193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568193 in splashy (Ubuntu) "[removal request] Splashy is uninstallable and incompatible with Lucid." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568193
<fabrice_sp> I'm still not sure we need something that corrupt ext4 partitions :-/
<bilalakhtar> micahg: of course, I saw that long ago. That bug is the reason why this merge is a big halabaloo
<fabrice_sp> we will shortly go into the FF period, so new versions has to be justified
<fabrice_sp> (one week?)
<micahg> 2 weeks
<fabrice_sp> ok. not so short, then
<fabrice_sp> about doctrine: not sure it's worth it, as the buildd will build it on i386...
<micahg> fabrice_sp: right, at least as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<fabrice_sp> yeah, exactly
<micahg> fabrice_sp: k, will you be syncing or just acking?
<fabrice_sp> right now, I'll fly to my work place :-)
<fabrice_sp> I'll have a look this night
<micahg> fabrice_sp: awesome :), thanks, no rush
<fabrice_sp> (fly = I'm very late)
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<fabrice_sp> CU guys
<micahg> fabrice_sp: sorry :-/
<fabrice_sp> np ;-)
<doctormo> I'm trying to work out how ubuntu manages to install dependencies at run-time, things like mp3 codec support in rythembox. I thought it was packagekit, but research seems to suggest not.
<doctormo> Does anyone here have the answer?
<RAOF> gnome-codec-install, IIRC.
<persia> doctormo: You may find better fodder in -devel, but check the gnome-codec-install package
<persia> I think gstreamer0.10-packagekit does the actual magic bits
<doctormo> Hey persia, great to hear from you.
<doctormo> Thanks RAOF, downloading the sources now.
<doctormo> Looks like it's all running commands via popen. Not as elegant as I thought it would be though.
<doctormo> Perhaps they're just waiting for packagekit to get there.
<RAOF> It's not using aptdaemon?
<persia> Not the codec bit: the rest of the default install stuff seems to do so.
<bilalakhtar> persia: freeeeee ?
<persia> bilalakhtar: How do you mean?  Certainly some of the codecs would fail to be free by some definitions.
<bilalakhtar> persia: I mean, are you free (the opposite of busy) ?
<persia> I've not cleared my TODO list in longer than I can remember, but I'm not opposed to accepting new items or reprioritising.  That said, I suspect you ask more of my time asking me this question, rather than a more general sort of request for assistance (or a directed one, if it requires me).
<bilalakhtar> persia: go ahead with your task, you are a member of DMB, so I suppose my tasks will steal your time :)
<persia> bilalakhtar: What do you seek to have done?  If something is blocking on me (or on a DMB member), I'd rather sort it sooner, in hopes you'll do something else on my list by coincidence.  If you need something from a class of folks, you'll surely do better to just request it, rather than hunting down each member of the class individually, and trying to find a time when they are subjectively unbusy.
<bilalakhtar> persia: I wanted a bugfix sponsor, for package .... well...gwibber
<bilalakhtar> leave it persia
<bilalakhtar> I will seek it later
<persia> bilalakhtar: I'm not even someone who can help with that :)  I'd recommend asking (generally, not a specific person) in #ubuntu-desktop
<bilalakhtar> persia: ok, well, leave it
 * bilalakhtar asskigns that task for 'later' in gtg
<persia> Why?  Most of the -desktop crowd who can sponsor probably read backscroll.  Better to just leave a note there, and wait.  "later" might bring you back here, or you might ask me again :)
<bilalakhtar> k
<doctormo> bilalakhtar: http://doctormo.org/2010/07/26/how-to-ask-for-translations/ <- As the wise man said, don't ask to ask or risk being axed.
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> doctormo: Did you hear anything from Paul Jaros with respect to my German translation of the howtoask? He sent me a mail excusing for criticising me but I have no clue what for or anything? :)
<doctormo> Rhonda: I forwarded you that email
<doctormo> Unless it was an email you didn't get, but he did.
<doctormo> Rhonda: Basically he sent me an email with some corrections and fixes. I think mostly he thought you were too formal. But then again, I didn't want to get into it, I figured you would sort it out yourselves.
<Rhonda> Hmm, must have missed that mail …
<Rhonda> doctormo: I looked into my mail log, didn't reach my server, so it wasn't an accidental removal of the mail. Can you please forward it again?
<doctormo> Rhonda: I just sent it again
<Rhonda> I have to update the translation a bit anyway. For a start, need to get the beta font to see something, and I already found a string that is too long. :)
<Rhonda> Right, got it this time. :)
<doctormo> Heh I just added a depends feature to the next version of ground control, so when you press the Make PDF button, it prompts you to install inkscape, pdftk, gnome-doc-utils and the ubuntu font.
<Rhonda> "press the Make PDF button"??!  :)
<Rhonda> I don't see any "button" in my filesystem. ;)
<RAOF> doctormo: Ah, if that's what you were after, you might want to look at sessiondaemon - it's an aptdaemon client that runs in the user's session and provides a PackageKit-session compatible dbus interface.
<doctormo> RAOF: I had a look at the dbus interface, it seemed like a lot of work for the simple side feature I wanted to do.
<doctormo> Rhonda: Yea it's a ground control thing, you'll notice that in the howtoask branch there is a .gcfunctions file, it tells the nautilus plugin what extra things can be done. Useful for "Build this" and "Make Release"
<RAOF> Reasonable
<doctormo> Because you can't be lazy without build scripts doing all your work for you :-D
<Rhonda> doctormo: Oh, will open the directory with nautilus then :)
<Rhonda> Hmm, maybe my nautilus is too old, I still don't find any button.
<Rhonda> Anyway, doctormo? How to submit an update now properly? :)=
<Rhonda> And I don't get the instructions on how to install the beta font. %-/
<dholbach> who can I persuade to give a packaging training session on 12th Aug 12:00 UTC or 19th Aug 18:00 UTC or 26th Aug 0:00 UTC?
<dholbach> maybe something about NBS, packaging from scratch, dh7, using bzr, finding stuff that needs to get done, etc?
 * Rhonda would throw in "git" ;)
<dholbach> Rhonda: for when can I sign you up?
<ajmitch> Rhonda: you should know not to bite so easily :)
<Rhonda> ajmitch: Hey, when sabdfl responses to that suggestion with "yes, it's so much more peaceful when you don't have to put up with all those collaborators. a few barriers go a long way!" I see that as a challenge. ;)
<ajmitch> hehe
<Rhonda> dholbach: If noone comes up with something more interesting I could do th 19th at 18:00
<dholbach> Rhonda: about using git?
<Rhonda> Yep.
<dholbach> alright
<ajmitch> pity none of those times are really good for me - midnight, lunchtime or 6AM
<dholbach> I'll add it to the Packaging/Training wiki pgae for now, but will comment it out
<dholbach> ajmitch: 0, 6, 12, 18 utc - none of them good for you?
<dholbach> ajmitch: if you want 6 utc, I'm happy to take 12 utc instead
<dholbach> ajmitch: what would you like to talk about?
<ajmitch> 6 UTC is best, but I wouldn't have anything ready on by next week
<dholbach> ok, september then :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: what would you like to talk about? :-D
<ajmitch> *maybe* using bzr if I'm familiar enough with it ;)
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> there's been a few sessions about it already, so you can check what happened there
<ajmitch> yeah, which is why I'm thinking that it's probably not needed to have yet another person trying to talk about it
<dholbach> ajmitch, Rhonda: added both of you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training (but commented both out until you confirmed)
<dholbach> ajmitch: I think it is
<ajmitch> ok, thanks
<dholbach> ajmitch: I think we could have weekly sessions about how to find and fix small bugs - we'd still have a lot of people who are interested and learn something new
<dholbach> so it's no shame to not talk about something brand new
<dholbach> ajmitch, Rhonda: thanks muchly!
 * ajmitch would love to find out some actual details about using looms
<Laney> wgrant: sorry to bug you again, but will you be able to fix that multidistrotools page? :)
 * ajmitch was using the bzr brnches of ubuntu packages to get them ready for upload to debian today, looms may come in handy for keeping the changes separate
<ajmitch> Laney: what's broken with it?
<Rhonda> dholbach: Will have to look up git-buildpackage first, am absolutely not using it and it might make sense to also cover topgit, which I neither use. %-/
<Laney> the sid information isn't correct
<ajmitch> outdated?
<Laney> possibly
<dholbach> Rhonda: good luck :)
<Rhonda> dholbach: I always can chicken out and just cover basic git usage, though. :P
<carstenh> Rhonda: topgit packaging as it is used currently is broken by design
<Rhonda> … and show off how good http://git.deb.at/ looks. :P
<ajmitch> Rhonda: teach me how to use git-buildpackage properly & I'll be happy ;)
<Rhonda> ajmitch: I am a bit in conflict with git-buildpackage because it only really works with upstream in the repository too, which doesn't work with upstream sources like wormux or wesnoth. :)
<ajmitch> they're just too big to carry in git?
<Rhonda> Absolutely unhandy to give people the chance for a "quick" clone to contribute.
<ajmitch> agreed
<Rhonda> It was tried with wormux for quite some time (which is smaller than wesnoth) and was abandoned again.
<Rhonda> And given that I need the upstream tarball locally anyway for building I don't see any benefit of storing it in the repository also. It just explodes disk space and transfer rates.
<ajmitch> iirc it took me about 3 hours to grab a bzr branch of a package once, when I was wanting to make a simple fix
<carstenh> pristine-tar solves the "I need the upstream tarball locally anyway" problem
<Rhonda> carstenh: With the (IMHO huge) drawback of have the diskspace exploded and the network filled with transfers for quick contributions.
<Rhonda> I mean, for upstream projects like t-prot and beep I also did the complete upstream + pristine-tar approach. But it's just unhandy for anything bigger than a perl library.
<carstenh> Rhonda: .git becomes bigger, but I don't see why it should cause more network traffic in cases where you need to build the package locally anyway and thus need to download the tar.gz or recreate it from git anyway
<Rhonda> Sometimes one doesn't want/need to build the package locally.
<Rhonda> dedicated build system with much more power than locally available. And vim's netrw isn't as convenient as being able to work locally, too.
<carstenh> yes, but I did exclude this case in my argumentation and agree to your point ;)
<Rhonda> pffft :)
<Milanium> is http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ still in use, because no one takes a look at my packages for >3 months
<Rhonda> I'm not sure if it's meant to work that way, putting something up there, sit and wait.
<Milanium> I also posted reports at launchpad.
<Rhonda> It helps to get a bit more active like that. :)
<geser> Milanium: we have a massive lack of reviewers, it's faster to get the package into Debian (and then sync to Ubuntu) than to find reviewers for your package on REVU
<Rhonda> Milanium: And it also helps to have a more direct link instead of just the main page. :)
<Milanium> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ignuit
<Milanium> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnocky
<Milanium> are they okay to send to debian?
<Rhonda> Hmm, those are new packages, so they need deeper checking.
<RainCT> Milanium: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gnocky-1007281521/gnocky-0.0.7/debian/README.Debian uhm?
<Rhonda> Milanium: Why a "+nmu" version for an "Initial release" upload?
<Milanium> lintian told me to
<Rhonda> Told you to what?
<Milanium> just remove +nmu?
<Milanium> it said +nmu is missing
<bdrung> porthose: please don't forget to unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<Rhonda> Milanium: Rather you can put yourself into the Uploaders field, me thinks.
<Rhonda> Milanium: Also, do not put the package name into the short description.
<Rhonda> That might look like "gnocky - Gnocky - mobile phone manager" in the end.
<Milanium> ok
<Rhonda> … which for sure isn't what you intend it to be. ;)
<juli_> geser, Hi!  what about Debian import freeze? how the new packages can be imported if import is frozen?
<juli_> Rhonda, if you have a bit time could you please also take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-osgi-obr and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-framework
<Rhonda> Milanium: And I won't look at ignuit because it's source format 3.0, sorry. :P
<Rhonda> Milanium: comment left in gnocky
<Milanium> yes, linthian told me to...
<Milanium> how do I revert source format 3.0?
<Rhonda> told you what?
<Rhonda> Maybe you misinterpreted lintian output. Please try to apply reasoning to lintian messages. It might be buggy or report on things that might be totally valid, and hint you in the wrong direction.
<Rhonda> juli_: Sorry, I don't look at source format 3.0 packages.
<juli_> Rhonda, I understood already but why? I can use 1.0 but 3.0 is more progressive as I read
<Milanium> how do I switch from 3.0 to 1.0?
<Rhonda> It's a bit of nuisance IMHO, like the forcing applying patches automaticly, which makes it a bit impractical for VCSes where one has to store the patches not twice, once in the files (if orig source is imported) and once in debian/patches/*
<Rhonda> It isn't much more progressive to 1.0 + quilt, to be honest, and this is rather a reason why I stick with 1.0 + quilt when possible.
<Rhonda> Milanium: quilt pop -a && rm -r .pc debian/source
<Rhonda> But you shouldn't convert back to 1.0 just because I doesn't like it. :)
 * Rhonda . o O ( especially not if that would mean more things to review for me.  %-/ )
<juli_> Rhonda, thank for explanation.
<juli_> Actually I have to upload about 4 new packages in Ubuntu to be able to update NetBeans to 6.9
<juli_> Would someone help me with this? I really don't know how to do that because of lack of reviewers:(
<juli_> will it really be easier to upload to debian and ask debian import freeze exception for sync?
<Rhonda> It will be easier in the long run.
<juli_> People want to see new NetBeans in Maverick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/595000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595000 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "Netbeans 6.9 released" [Undecided,New]
<juli_> so I have to be in hurry
<Milanium> Warning! This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable directory for it on REVU. at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnocky
<Milanium> what have I done wrongly?
<Rhonda> Used source format 3  :)
<juli_> geser, dholbach, ttx If you have a minute, please, take a look  at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-osgi-obr and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-framework
<Rhonda> From that point of view revu really looks pretty unmaintained, if you ask me.
<geser> juli_: before Feature Freeze a sync can be easily requested, DebianImportFreeze stops only the automatic import
<Rhonda> But hey, having a recent enough dpkg-dev on the system really requires magic so that dpkg-source -x works  %-)
<juli_> geser, thanks. But I'm not sure it is easier to find uploaders in Debian:( and then ask for sync. If it really is I will try this way.
<dholbach> geser: are you handling juli_'s request right now? I'm quite busy right now :-(
<geser> Rhonda: if you manage to have a working dpkg backport for hardy on sparc then probably REVU would support v3 source packages properly
<dholbach> sorry, misread
<Rhonda> geser: Why not upgrade revu to lucid now that's the new LTS?
<geser> does lucid run stable on sparc?
 * Rhonda . o O ( maybe it's time to switch to Debian stable … )
<geser> does Debian stable run stable on sparc?
<Milanium> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ignuit is now ready
<Rhonda> geser: AIUI yes, it does.
<geser> if I remember correctly kernel stability issues on sparc prevented the upgrade to a more recent Ubuntu release. But I'm not involved with REVU administration so don't the details.
<Milanium> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnocky has been corrected, too
<Rhonda> geser: Hmm, alright. Thanks for the update. But rmadison -u ubuntu dpkg tells me that hardy has amd64 and i386 only?
<geser> rmadison lists only architectures on archive.u.c and not from ports.u.c
<geser> I don't remember when sparc moved to ports
<geser> looks like hardy on sparc was already on ports
<Rhonda> geser: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't list them neither.
<Rhonda> Hmm.
<Rhonda> geser: I'd like to have that list adjusted and fixed. Like for http://packages.ubuntu.com/dpkg
<Rhonda> If you can get me authoritative information on which architectures to list there, please let me know.
<Rhonda> … though this would (again) involve pestering cjwatson to pester elmo to get a diff applied.
<Rhonda> Because djpig is still a blackhole for me and hasn't reacted to repeated pings. But then, maybe I should stop caring like everyone else. :/
<geser> I don't know either if ports should be included on packages.u.c or not
<geser> I wish rmadison would also list ports architectures for Ubuntu (which would make it even more useful)
<Rhonda> Hmm, rmadison doesn't that for Debian neither.
<Rhonda> So I guess it's just along the same lines. But packages.u.c can list ports just like packages.d.o does.
<Rhonda> geser: See e.g. http://packages.debian.org/irssi with respect to m58k
<Rhonda> m68k
<bdrung> geser: import-bug-from-debian lacks an man page
<geser> bdrung: I know. Didn't found time yet to write one.
<bdrung> geser: maybe ask Andrew?
<geser> why not
<bdrung> currently he is not here
<jpds> Rhonda: sparc is not listed anywhere as it's not a supported arch.
<jpds> sparc hasn't been supported since dapper.
<Rhonda> Since packages.u.c seems to be such an abandoned service, I don't think that it would have any influence anyway.
<jpds> Well, it uses Perl and Berkley DB, so yeah.
<jpds> ;-)
<geser> Rhonda: how much traffic/load does the software for packages.{u.c,d.o} consume/create? perhaps it could be moved somewhere else where an admin is easier reachable
<geser> bdrung: re your r672 commit to u-d-t: why not use the Version class from python-debian (Version.upstream_version gives you what you want)
<Rhonda> geser: I have no clue, to be honest, but I can ask the debian admins wether they have packages.d.o in their munin.
<bdrung> geser: i wasn't aware of the existence. feel free to change it.
<Rhonda> geser: And about "an admin is easier reachable" - I don't see that to change by moving the service to some other box, to be honest.
<Rhonda> geser: Frank won't be easier reachable by moving the service. Adding additional responsible people (read: forming a team) would make them easier reachable.
<geser> Rhonda: I had the idea to move it perhaps to ubuntuwire.com if we want to continue this service (and if you ask wgrant perhaps you could get even access to it)
<ari-tczew> geser: qa.ubuntu.com shows that you're core developer
<geser> ari-tczew: I'm not; it's probably it's because I'm a member of DMB and the DMB is an admin of other teams which makes me an indirect member of those teams
<ari-tczew> geser: hmm... so we got a bug
<geser> ari-tczew: have you an link to a page where I'm listed as core-dev?
<ari-tczew> geser: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ last row right now
<geser> git is not only in main, it's seems to be also in the ubuntu-desktop package set and as the DMB is an admin of ~ubuntu-desktop that makes me an indirect member of ~ubuntu-desktop and LP would let me upload it
<geser> I'm aware of this problem (this only affects MOTUs in the DMB) and have to check that I don't use those privileges
<ari-tczew> geser: I think you should report this issue to dholbach
<tyarusso> Say, what file should contain commands to be run on a dpkg-reconfigure?  (I need to restart a service after reconfiguration.)
<geser> ari-tczew: I doubt dholbach can do anything about it. This is how LP permissions get applied as team admins are also team members (this doesn't apply to team owners)
<ari-tczew> aha
<geser> tyarusso: postinst is run as part of dpkg-reconfigure
<tyarusso> geser: okay, ty
<tyarusso> ah, right - I redirected that the /dev/null so couldn't tell
 * tyarusso tries to remember why
<geser> tyarusso: add a comment when you remember for the next time
<tyarusso> geser: I think it was something about not being noisy when using debconf, but I'm not really convinced it's actually necessary.
<ari-tczew> main component is crying due to lack of merges sponsoring
<ScottK> tyarusso: Redirecting to /dev/null is almost certainly working around another problem that ought to be solved.
<tyarusso> ScottK: mmk, noted
<ari-tczew> ttx: ping
<ari-tczew> bdrung: could you check this? I need this very quick for merging and sync by archive admins is not going to game. bug 611034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611034 in maven-repo-helper (Ubuntu) "Sync maven-repo-helper 1.2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611034
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i am on it
<bdrung> ari-tczew: done
<ari-tczew> bdrung: thanks! but I need second package synced. I'll give a bug number in 5 minutes, could you process it also?
<bdrung> yes
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ahh, your sponsored package needs to be build, so propably I'll request next sync tomorrow.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes :)
<BlackZ> bdrung: could you look at bug #554823 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554823 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "Please merge logrotate 3.7.8-6 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554823
<bdrung> BlackZ: can i sponsor it tomorrow?
<bdrung> BlackZ: i have to write a script that pulls a patch from launchpad and applies it. your bug could be a good test bug
<BlackZ> bdrung: sure, when you have time. Will you remember that tomorrow or will I have to ping you?
<bdrung> BlackZ: i'll assign myself to it
<Sarvatt> bdrung: thanks for all of the sync sponsors by the way!
<bdrung> Sarvatt: you are welcome
<BlackZ> bdrung: it would be a nice script, feel free to try it with my bug
<bdrung> BlackZ: it should be part of the review script collection
<BlackZ> bdrung: agreed
<bdrung> s/should/will/
<bdrung> i am fighting against launchpad currently
<BlackZ> bdrung: huh.. why?
<bdrung> BlackZ: more specific: launchpadlib
<BlackZ> bdrung: what's the problem?
<bdrung> BlackZ: i try to improve the sponsoring overview, but it still throws errors at me and is totally slow
<geser> bdrung: timeouts or other errors?
<bdrung> geser: other errors
<bdrung> geser: but in the worst case i have to wait 10 mins for the error
<bdrung> it starts getting on my nerves
<geser> does it happen at different places or always at the same package or bug?
<ajmitch> launchpad people do like to hear about timeouts so that they can be fixed
<bdrung> geser: that's my programming error, but to debug it, i have to wait to long. start it, wait, getting an error, fixing it, starting again, waiting, getting another error, ...
<bdrung> geser: now i have a restfulclient bug: http://paste.debian.net/81689/
<wgrant> bdrung: How's that a restfulclient bug?
<wgrant> bdrung: 'ubuntu' isn't a series.
<bdrung> wgrant: ok, then it's a launchpadlib issue
<wgrant> bdrung: Howso?
<wgrant> You're asking for something that doesn't exist, and it's giving you an error to tell you that.
<bdrung> couldn't launchpadlib throw his own error?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<ajmitch> do you mnean raising a useful exception rather than 400 bad request?
<wgrant> It throws an exception with the error from Launchpad as content.
<bdrung> ajmitch: yes
<ajmitch> it'd require a bit of work in launchpadlib to create those extra exceptions to be raised, but I think it'd be possible
<wgrant> Possible, perhaps.
<wgrant> But to what end?
<bdrung> wgrant: then i could catch the exception better
<wgrant> That would require that all the possible exception classes were created upfront on every launchpadlib startup.
<wgrant> That sound slow.
<ajmitch> either that, or created when an exception is raised, which sounds messy
<wgrant> ajmitch: But then you can't catch it.
<ajmitch> true, that's a small problem :)
<ajmitch> I imagine there could be quite a lot of possible exceptions to raise?
<wgrant> Um, yes, just a few.
<plars> I'm looking at a merge for a package, and it looks like everything that was in the ubuntu version has been picked up in some form or fashion by either the debian version of the package, or upstream, except for one minor change in the control file
<Laney> what is the change?
<plars> the version of the package for suggests and replaces is newer in the ubuntu version of the package than the debian version, and the changelog entry for it said that it was to facilitate a smoother update from intrepid
<plars> I'm not sure I understand the reasoning for that, and whether it's really needed
<plars> s/suggests/conflicts
<Laney> no, kill it
<plars> -Conflicts: xnee (<< 3)
<plars> +Conflicts: xnee (<< 3.02-1)
<Laney> there is no supported upgrade path from intrepid to maverick
<plars> right, but was wondering if that needed to be updated to a newer version, such as the lucid version
<plars> I was trying to understand how that helped with the update from intrepid
<Laney> << 3 wouldn't have conflicted with the version in intrepid
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-29
<Laney> I don't know why they were needed, but I reckon you can go ahead and lose it now
<plars> Laney: thanks!
<maxb> Is there any standard documentation which says which modes of postinst/prerm should execute update-alternatives?
<ScottL> if a package is available in lucid-proposed for a SRU, how many tests are necessary to considered a SRU verified?
<micahg> ScottL: 1 or 2
<ScottL> micahg, thanks, then i guess i can change the tag from "verification-required" to "verification-done" :)
<micahg> ScottL: I think the SRU team does that
<ScottL> micahg, what triggers them to change it?  do i need a special keyword in my reply to the bug? or another tag?
<micahg> ScottL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<micahg> ScottL: not really sure, it says SRU verification team tests, but I've tested and had ubuntu-sru update the tag
<ScottL> micahg, groovy, thanks!
<hggdh> actually, if you test a SRU and confirm it to be working, you can change the tag to verification-done; if the test failed, then mark it verification-failed
<ScottL> thanks hggdh
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> morning
 * Laney is amused that aptitude would rather remove half his desktop than not upgrade gtk+
<sebner> Laney: that's why clever people use apt-get :P
<Laney> clever people read the output
<Laney> third solution was what i wanted
<sebner> Laney: you upgrading to maverick?
<Laney> long ago
<sebner> Laney: stable?
<Laney> nothing broke for me!
<Laney> !ymmv
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<tumbleweed> maverick has been good to me (although the intel driver seems to drink at least half my ram)
<sebner> time to upgrade then :P
 * geser is surprised sebner isn't using maverick already
<sebner> geser: you know, at some point in your life you are happy having a stable LTS system which just works. This time it took longer becoming boring :P
<dholbach> BlackZ: can you explain how the pyclutter sync worked?
<Daviey> Anybody fancy sponsoring a sync for a fake-new package?
<BlackZ> dholbach: FTBFS for you?
<dholbach> BlackZ: no, but I'm interested which way you worked on it
<BlackZ> dholbach: I used the ack-sync script to upload it
<Laney> Daviey: if by "sponsor" you mean "ack" then "yes"
<dholbach> BlackZ: to upload it?
<dholbach> can I see the script?
<Laney> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools iirc
<BlackZ> dholbach: sure, just a moment
<BlackZ> yes Laney
<dholbach> nevermind, I see it now
<Daviey> Laney,  bug #611218, provided justification why the delta from the (fake) old package can be dropped.  Old package dropped, new package has the same name - same contents.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611218 in Ubuntu "Please sync libjibx1.1-java 1.1.6a-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611218
<BlackZ> dholbach: however it uses syncpackage too
<dholbach> thanks BlackZ
<Laney> Daviey: it provides the same binary packages?
<Daviey> Laney, no
<Laney> or at least the rdepends will/have taken it into account
<Daviey> Laney, now uses version package so $PACKAGE-$VERSION and $PACKAGE is now a meta package
<Laney> ok
<Daviey> Laney, well put it this way... it has rdepends.. which are currently unsatsified
<Daviey> as the original binary was rm'd from the archive
<Laney> please ensure the rdeps are updated to use whatever is appropriate
 * Laney test builds
<Daviey> Laney, old rdepends uses what is now the meta package
<Laney> seems like a strange situation
<Daviey> yus. exactly :)
<sebner> Laney: do you have an nvidia cart by change and can confirm 3D works with maverick?
<Laney> sadly not
<sebner> Laney: nvm then :)
<sebner> geser: what about you?
<Sarvatt> depends on your card sebner
<Sarvatt> if its using nouveau_dri.so instead of nouveau-vieux_dri.so it's in maverick, but you have to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental yourself
<sebner> Sarvatt: 8400M GS, nah I'm taking about binary nvidia 3D driver
<Sarvatt> oh yeah it works then, same card here
<sebner> great
 * sebner needs to play nexuiz xD
<Sarvatt> you only have a few days of it working though :)
<Sarvatt> xserver 1.9 is about to go in
<geser> sebner: ATI card and using the free driver
<Sarvatt> nvidia's supposed to release a new beta that works with it any day now
<sebner> Sarvatt: nvm, thanks for the warning, I just don't upgrade to new xserver then
<sebner> poor geser
<Daviey> Thanks Laney
<ScottL> persia had shown me a link to a FTBFS list that i believe included all the build depends under each item that failed to build, does this ring a bell with anyone?
<ScottL> it was an all text web page, no color (so it know it's not the one at qawire)
<ScottL> any way the end goal was to investigate FTBFS packages for ubuntu studio
<tumbleweed> bdrung: can we not put ack-sync-email.list somewhere out of the way? (i.e. in ~/.ubuntu-dev-tools)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: feel free to find a nice place and name for it
<tumbleweed> also, how about getting ack-sync to use @ubuntu.com addresses for members?
<tumbleweed> that might require a few less manual overrides
<bdrung> tumbleweed: good idea, please go ahead
<tumbleweed> :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i am going to work on a script that works similarly on merges and all the rest of it
<tumbleweed> cool, that would be useful
<bdrung> tumbleweed: how do you like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bdrung/sponsoring/
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I can't see what's different between that and the qa.ubuntu one
<bdrung> tumbleweed: scroll down
<tumbleweed> oh I see
<tumbleweed> I doubt I'd use those statistics much, but they are a good overview
<geser> bdrung: shouldn't the sum over the components equal the total requests?
<bdrung> geser: yes
<bdrung> geser: or greater (if SRUs target different components)
<geser> 141 + 54 + 2 = 197 != 199
<bdrung> geser: python can't count :P
<sebner> geser: I had to fix the dependency hell 2 times but maverick runs now without problems :D
<geser> sebner: of course you filed bugs, right?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: things I really want from the sponsor overview: clearer differentiation between main and universe (a fair chunk of sponsors are not core devs), sort by most recent activity (so we can sponsor fairly)
<sebner> geser: ohh, and I was just wondering why apport didn't show up :\
<bdrung> tumbleweed: that'll be an easy task
<tumbleweed> I originally thought I wanted sort by date sponsors were subscribed, but most recent activity is probably the easiest solution to that
<geser> bdrung: would it be possible to have a table for each kind of origin? (even if that means that some bugs are listed several times)
<geser> so one could jump directly to the list/table of bugs one is interested in
<bdrung> geser: this should be doable
<vinc-mai> Hi.
<micahg> dholbach: I didn't know reasons were needed for syncs before FF
<vinc-mai> I do not know if it is a good time for a review but I have uploaded a package on revu, my first. Can someone take a look at it ? It is a ruby librairy design to help developpers to define global hotkeys. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libglobalhotkeys-ruby1.8
<dholbach> micahg: still it makes it a bit easier if you know what's going on
<vinc-mai> Comments will help me.
<dholbach> micahg: if it involved a major transition or if it's an unstable branch, we probably shouldn't sync
<dholbach> micahg: but if it's "a bug fix release" it certainly makes sense to get it in
<dholbach> it's just that when I looked at the request I felt like I had no idea what's going on :)
<micahg> dholbach: k, I'll keep in mind to add that stuff before FF as well :)
<micahg> bdrung: can you show my how to use syncpackage
<dholbach> micahg: and it's no strict requirement - it just makes the decision easier :)
<bdrung> micahg: if i want to sync xmms2: syncpackage xmms2
<micahg> dholbach: k, BTW, did you get my note about a UDD issue?
<bdrung> and the dput the changes file
<micahg> bdrung: k, what if there's a bug open?
<micahg> bdrung: also, is the version in lucid u-d-t ok?
<bdrung> micahg: do you want to sponsor one?
<micahg> bdrung: yes :)
<micahg> for myself actually
<bdrung> micahg: then use ack-sync
<micahg> ah, ok
<bdrung> micahg: if i want to sync xmms2 closing lp bug 123456: syncpackage xmms2 -b 123456
<dholbach> micahg: yes, but I'm snowed in under mails and work right now - I'll try to get to it as soon as I can - life's a bit nuts over here right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<micahg> dholbach: k, np
<micahg> bdrung: k, is the version in Lucid u-d-t ok, or do I need to use trunk?
<bdrung> micahg: lucid doesn't have syncpackage
<bdrung> micahg: use either trunk or the latest version from maverick
<micahg> bdrung: k, using trunk checkout I get a debian changelog error
<bdrung> micahg: paste it
<micahg> bdrung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/470702/
<bdrung> micahg: you need a newer python-debian version
<micahg> ah
<bdrung> micahg: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/backports
<micahg> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> micahg: yw
<vinc-mai> I have uploaded a package on revu, my first. Can someone take a look at it ? It is a ruby librairy design to help developpers to define global hotkeys. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libglobalhotkeys-ruby1.8
<BlackZ> vinc-mai: don't repeat please, rather than of do that you could try to get it in debian
<bdrung> vinc-mai: getting packages into debian first is the preferred way
<vinc-mai> Sorry. I will not flood. I am new at packaging. It seems it is "easier" to upload a package to ubuntu than debian. That is why I have proposed it here. I hope to upload to debian after.
<vinc-mai> Even if it is more logic to upload to debian!
<BlackZ> vinc-mai: mentors.debian.net
<vinc-mai> Thanks BlackZ for the link.
<coolbhavi> BlackZ, thanks for quick sponsoring of FTBFS sync :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed, geser: more stats: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bdrung/sponsoring/
<bdrung> tumbleweed: universe ~= unseeded
<bdrung> tumbleweed: sort by seed
<micahg> bdrung: nice :)
<BlackZ> dholbach: sorry, I didn't know you wanted to ACK the pyclutter sync request; I uploaded it first of your ACK
<dholbach> BlackZ: no, you couldn't know - we opened the bug at the same time I guess
<bdrung> dholbach: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bdrung/sponsoring/
<bdrung> dholbach: i just have to correct the component counting and then you get the merge request
<dholbach> bdrung: thanks - I'll try to have a look at it soon
<BlackZ> dholbach: and sorry if before I understood another thing than what you said, I thought you meant the package building :P
<BlackZ> bdrung: how is it going with your script?
<bdrung> BlackZ: ~60 lines of codes. it checks the attached patches
<BlackZ> bdrung: does it work?
<bdrung> BlackZ: it can tell you the attached patches. now i am working on downloading the patch and then i need to download the corresponding source
<BlackZ> bdrung: cool!
<bdrung> dholbach: do you have a good name for the script that i promised to write?
<BlackZ> patch-checker :P
<dholbach> bdrung: no, sorry - maybe nigelb does
<bdrung> nigelb: do you have a good name for the script that i promised to write?
<micahg> bdrung: I have one suggestion for your script for sponsoring
<bdrung> micahg: shoot
<bdrung> everything is better than "foo"
<micahg> bdrung: is it possible to check the series for the packageset to make sure that it's uploadable in that series
<micahg> bdrung: i.e. mozilla package set can't upload to <=lucid
<bdrung> micahg: open a bug report and ask dholbach
<bdrung> micahg: oh, moment, i was thinking of sponsor overview.
<micahg> bdrung: k, where should the bug go?
<dholbach> that's part of the sponsoring overview code for >= lucid, but not before
<micahg> dholbach: ok
<bdrung> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sponsoring
<dholbach> and in this very moment I'm not the best person to be asked, I'm terribly behind on almost everything
<tumbleweed> bdrung: yeah, unseeded is mostly universe, but the ~ complicates things
<bdrung> tumbleweed: do you have an example where it fails
<tumbleweed> not on hand, no
<bdrung> tumbleweed: let me know once you stumbled upon one
<tumbleweed> re sponsor script, my grab-udd-merge does a similar thing for branch sponsorship - but it doesn't go as far as uploading
<tumbleweed> bdrung: aah, xchat - it is apparently xubuntu, not unseede
<nigelb> bdrung: take a patch, apply and upload to ppa
<nigelb> bdrung: I don't remember what nickname we gave it back then
<bdrung> nigelb: we didn't have a nick
<nigelb> bdrung: aha
<ximion_> hi there :)
<ximion> I am the Debian maintainer of the package projectm, which is currently in Debian experimental.
<ximion> the package is in the sync queue of Ubuntu Maverick at time.
<ximion> we put the package into experimental cause it had some serious bugs like some applications were crashing on startup etc.
<ximion> we also didn't know how all dependencies of projectm behave and hadn't finished all transitions yet when the package was uploaded to experimental.
<ximion> this is all fixed now, but it might take a long time until a new package is uploaded to unstable.
<ximion> so, could someone please upload a new "ubuntu-version" of the package?
<ximion> I uploaded the new version at revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm
<Laney> can't you upload the new version to experimental?
<ximion> this package also solves a package conflict (which happens with the old package from Debian)
<ximion> Laney: No, I need a mentor to do this :-P
<Laney> your previous sponsor?
<ximion> yes
<Laney> sounds like the way to go to me
<ximion> And he is currently at debconf, so he might upload this package soon, but he might not.
<Laney> then sync from there into maverick
<ximion> Laney: Of course, but I don't really know when the package gets published in the official Maverick repositories.
<ximion> If it is published, some uses will get problems while upgrading their very old projectm version due to a conflict between projectm-data and libprojectm-data
<Laney> has it been uploaded?
<Laney> you can just cancel the request
<Laney> (if it hasn't been uploaded, that is)
<ximion> it is in upload queue, no sync request has been made...
<ximion> I tried to reach the developer who uploaded it yesterday, but did not received a reply yet.
<Laney> ah, this is easy
<Laney> ScottK: Could you please reject projectm? context: ^^^
<ximion> I'm not sure how fast the uploads get reviewed in ubuntu.
<ximion> Laney: Also a solution -P
<Laney> so if your new one doesn't get sponsored to Debian within, say, a week then ping me again and I will upload for you
<ximion> Laney: Thanks! It would be nice to have the new version of projectM in Ubuntu Maverick too.
<Laney> we'll make it happen
<ximion> And if the GStreamer guys apply the OpenGl-vis patch, Totem will be able to use projectm too.
<ximion> we'll see :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: could you take this one? bug 611386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611386 in maven-debian-helper (Ubuntu) "Sync maven-debian-helper 1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611386
<ScottK> Laney and ximion: Rejected.  Please discuss this with bdrung, since it was his upload.
<ximion> ScottK: I already sent him an email yesterday. I hope a new version of the projectm package can be uploaded soon.
<ScottK> OK
<Laney> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: got a time?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Not really.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ok so I'll back to you in august/september
<ScottK> Today is bad and I'll be offline most of the weekend.  If you're around late tomorrow your time, there's a good chance I'll be available.
<ari-tczew> please take a look on bug 595499 thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595499 in gnu-efi (Ubuntu) "Please merge gnu-efi 3.0i-3(main) from debian unstable(main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595499
<bdrung> ari-tczew: bug 611386 already sponsored by someone else
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611386 in maven-debian-helper (Ubuntu) "Sync maven-debian-helper 1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611386
<bdrung> ximion: i saw you took the right way.
<ximion> bdrug: I was not really sure how to do...
<bdrung> ximion: we should have a version of projectm uploaded to maverick before feature freeze.
<bdrung> ximion: you gave me a nice name :D
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I know about it
<ximion> bdrung: sorry :-P You might want to upload my fixed version of projectM: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm
<bdrung> ximion: my initial thought was: better something in the archive than nothing
<ximion> this version is exactly the same as in Debian, but it contains bugfixes for all projectM issues I know about.
<ximion> yes, true.
<bdrung> ximion: what are your plans for debian and the timeline?
<ximion> and projectm is something lots of users were looking for.
<ximion> I would like to have the new packaging of projectm in unstable asap.
<bdrung> ximion: that contains these changes?
<ximion> the old packages in debian are orphaned or really old, some also contaon possible security holes.
<ximion> bdrug: yes
<bdrung> ^ still not correct ;)
<ximion> bdrung: My sponsor, siretart, is at Debconf at time. I pinged him on IRC, but even if he answers he might be too buisy to look at this package.
<bdrung> ximion: then let's wait for the package to hit unstable and sync this version then. you can either ping me for syncing or use requestsync
<ximion> I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, so I hope someone will upload projectm for me.
<Laney> déjà vu!
<ximion> (I don't know if I'll have an internet connection, so I can't look at this then)
<Laney> ximion: sirtetart will probably be happy to upload to ubuntu for you if you ask
<ximion> a sync will be enough.
<Laney> I meant that
<Laney> saves us forgetting to look at it
<ximion> unfortunately I don't think the projectm packaging will make it into the next Debian stable release.
<ximion> Laney: I think he'll do it.
<siretart> ximion: why not?
<bdrung> siretart: are you familiar with syncpackage?
<ximion> siretart: Are you a Ubuntu developer?
<bdrung> he is
<ximion> then there's nothing to worry about :)
<siretart> bdrung: I think I can imagine what it does
<ximion> siretart: Will you have time to look at the changes I made before I go on vacation?
<ximion> (next monday)
<siretart> I've just looked at them, they seem fine to me, I'm currently building it
<Laney> :)
<ximion> I tried to reach upstream for months and didn't receive any message from them. But now, working with them is really great.
<ximion> And I think I understand at least all GUI and Qt related stuff of the projectM code. (the Milkdrop algorithms are still a bit weird for me)
<siretart> cool!
<bdrung> ximion: a good upstream relation is very important
<ximion> bdrung: I know... ProjectM was - if I ignore the weird GeoGebra case - one of the more difficult upstream relations I had. (But I don't really have a lot of experience there, cause I do not maintain a lot of packages)
<siretart> ximion: did you have a look it the lintian warnings?
<siretart> ximion: possible-missing-colon-in-closes Closes #590706, and debian-changelog-line-too-long line 1
<ximion> siretart: Whoops...embarrassing. I'll fix this. I did the lintian check before I made changes on the changelog.
<ximion> siretart: Changes are committed.
<ximion> Have you checked if projectM-pulseaudio works? It shoud either run or display a graphical error box instead of crashing.
 * ximion is away for dinner.
<ximion> \me is back.
<ximion> siretart: Is there anything left to change on projectm-packaging?
<siretart> ximion: yes
<siretart> but I'm on it
<siretart> did you actually test the upgrade?
<ximion> yes. it forced a partial upgrade where libprojectm-data got removed.
<bluefoxicy> Wait, what
<bluefoxicy> why does OpenOffice.org now give me font sizes in percents (110% 115% etc) and offer me typefaces Normal, Cursiva, Nigreta, Nigreta Cursiva
<bdrung> ScottK: this time you can accept projectm :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can you show me your grab-udd-merge?
<Quintasan> Anyone knows where sbuild stores downloaded debs (if it stores them at all)?
<bdrung> no
<bdrung> dunno
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I have a ubuntu-dev-tools branch on lp
<bdrung> tumbleweed: link
<bdrung> ?
<tumbleweed> lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/grab-udd-merge
<bdrung> tumbleweed: you might want to use python-debian for working on debian/changelog
<tumbleweed> bdrung: thanks, I look. don't know python-debian. I'm sure it could use more bzrlib and less calling-out, too
<tumbleweed> i'll look
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-30
<bdrung> tumbleweed: current state of script foo: http://paste.debian.net/81773/
<bdrung> tumbleweed: it downloads the patch and the corresponding ubuntu source package
<techm3> .
<techm3> Hi
<micahg> bdrung: what do you think of my requestmerge script idea?
<bdrung> micahg: it could be useful for people who needs sponsoring.
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> micahg: you are welcome to write this tool. what should the tool do differently to requestsync?
<micahg> bdrung: do you think it's worth factoring out common parts of requestsync/requestmerge to requestfoo?
<bdrung> micahg: dunno. you have to check how much overlap you will have.
<micahg> bdrung: basically the same thing except not subscribe spronsors and use the word merge in place of sync
<bdrung> micahg: should it be for just requesting a merge without providing a debdiff?
<micahg> bdrung: yes, I think so, so others can usefully request a merge of their favorite app
<bdrung> micahg: hm. do you think that it will make a difference?
<bdrung> someone has to do the work and prepare a debdiff
<micahg> bdrung: I think makes it easy to title a merge properly and add the changelog
<micahg> bdrung: true, but people might not realize that merge is necessary/wanted
 * micahg guesses that's not what u-d-t is really for though
<bdrung> micahg: really?
<micahg> bdrung: idk, maybe no one would see it then
<bdrung> u-d-t is mostly used by ubuntu devs
<micahg> I guess there's no point for random people, but I guess it would be good just for devs with an optional attachment
<bdrung> i doubt that a normal user will install u-d-t
<micahg> to create the bug easily and mark in progress at least
<bdrung> micahg: if requestmerge is used for requesting the merge and attaching a debdiff, then i support your idea.
<micahg> bdrung: k, that works, I would make the debdiff optional or add an option to add one to a merge bug in case the merge will be done over a couple days so the bug can be open as a placeholder
<bdrung> micahg: requestsync foo -> do you have a debdiff -> either attach it and subscribe u-s or ask if the requester works on the debdiff -> assigning the request
<micahg> basically
<bdrung> micahg: either the patch is given as cli parameter or you ask for it
<micahg> bdrung: right, but it should still be optional so the bug can get filed at least so people know it's in progress
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<bdrung> micahg: i need a fake sync
<grold> bdrung, what is fake sync? (did not find any desc in wiki)
<micahg> bdrung: k, do you mean a use case?
<bdrung> grold: if the md5sums of the source tarballs for one upstream version differ between debian and ubuntu. then we can't sync the package. we have to use our own source tarballs then.
<bdrung> micahg: i am working on syncpackage and will test the fakesync part
<grold> why upstream version may be differ?
<micahg> grold: if it's generated vs provided by upstream
<micahg> upstream as in upstream from Debian
<bdrung> grold: md5sums of the tarballs. this can happen when you repack the source tarball
<bdrung> micahg: upstream as in source tarball :)
<micahg> bdrung: yes
<micahg> was more of an issue before source format 3
<grold> why I need to repack it? why not just download the original tarball? (if it's sync?)
<grold> this case https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby1.9.1/+bug/611251 (i386 package builds in debian, but failed in ubuntu) is a fake sync?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611251 in ruby1.9.1 (Ubuntu) "ruby 1.9.1.429-1 don't builds on i386" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> grold: no, just different versions of build-depends
<bdrung> grold: no, that just a build failure
<grold> still don't understand what is the use case for changing a source tarball...O:-)
<micahg> grold: http://people.debian.org/~daniel/documents/packaging.html#source-tarball
<RAOF> grold: There are a number of times when it's necessary.  Most commonly: when part of the tarball isn't {redistributable,free-software}.
<bdrung> grold: in some cases they are repacked by accident leading to a tarball with the same content but a different md5sum
<grold> RAOF, but debian more strict in issues of free-software, if tarball suitable in debian - it shall be serve for ubuntu, no?
<RAOF> grold: Yes, but not if we repack it independently (ie: we package it first, and then Debian packages it again)
<grold> bdrung, micahg, RAOF - thanks to all, now I have some kind of clarity :) will do more investigation...
<ScottL> is there a good place to see the packages that FTBFS?  something like person.ubuntu.com/ftbfs ?
<micahg> ScottL: see /topic :)
<micahg> ScottL: and if you're referring to the ones you uploaded, see launchpad.net/~you/+related-software
<ScottL> micahg, neither are the one that persia showed me, this one was on a ubuntu server i believe :(  but thanks!
<ScottL> i get an automated email from colin watson and i wanted to check up on why they aren't building
<micahg> ScottL: idk
<ripps> Hmm... the new compiz in Maverick is looking for libdbus-qt-1-dev, but it doesn't exist in the repos. A libdbusmenu-qt-dev does, though. Is it a missing package, or simply a misnamped dependency?
<RAOF> libdbusmenu-qt-dev is quite a different beast.
<ripps> RAOF: so it's a missing package then
<RAOF> ripps: Looks like it's after libqt4-dev; it seems that the qt4 development packages aren't split out.
<micahg> can we add a binary to a release if a newer version from the next release needs to be SRUd or should I release everything in the same package?
<dholbach> good morning
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> hi
<huats> morning
<bdrung> dholbach: why did you assing me to bug #599725?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599725 in ubuntu-sponsoring "Ubuntu Sponsoring Overview has no statistics" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599725
<dholbach> bdrung: because you fixed the bug
<dholbach> it was … like … giving you credit for your fix
<bdrung> dholbach: i use it for marking thing that i work on
<dholbach> well it's closed now so it won't turn up, no? :)
<dholbach> unassign yourself if you want
<dholbach> I just thought it was fair to credit you for your fix
<dholbach> thanks again for that
<bdrung> dholbach: i am subscribed to the bug and i am in the bzr log
<dholbach> bdrung: as I said: if you don't want this, feel free to change it back
<dholbach> it's standard practice in other projects I'm part of and I don't think I had this discussion ever before :)
<dholbach> for example do I like it in overviews like https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.2.14 https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.2.13 etc
<bdrung> ok
<bdrung> dholbach: how long does one generation run takes on your machine?
<chilicuil> hi, sry to bother u, but #ubuntu-bugs looks empty (I must be in a wrong UTC), anyway, I'm trying to run $requestsync and I'm getting the following output: http://pastebin.com/6V49HqFC I've tried with both version, the one who's in the repositories and the one who can be downloaded with bzr
<tumbleweed> chilicuil: That error means it can't find python-debian, it is installed, right?
<chilicuil> yes it's installed tumbleweed
<chilicuil> actually it was marked as being installed manually
<chilicuil> $ dpkg -l |grep python-deb --> "ii  python-debian                                  0.1.14ubuntu2"
<bdrung> chilicuil: for the bzr version, you have to use a newer python-debian version
<chilicuil> tumbleweed, bdrung : I've just purge it and reinstall it, and now it works O.o!
<chilicuil> another non related question, after featurefreeze I can still play with the packages that ftbfs, right?
<bdrung> chilicuil: yes
<chilicuil> ok, great, thx for your time
<dholbach> bdrung: 11m on the DC machine, and ages locally, somebody in the office is doing a HUGE upload
<bdrung> dholbach: isn't there a way to speed it up a little bit?
<dholbach> bdrung: I'm sure there, but I don't have time for it right now
<dholbach> bdrung: I'm in a bunch of other important projects right now and try to focus on them
<dholbach> bdrung: one obvious fix would be: get stuff OFF the list quicker
<bdrung> dholbach: and how can we do that without regeneration?
<dholbach> ?
<bdrung> dholbach: or do you talk about actual sponsoring?
<dholbach> I meant: do more sponsoring → list is short → takes less time to rerun the script
<dholbach> yes
<bdrung> dholbach: i first thought: getting sponsored bugs quicker off the list to avoid clashes
<bdrung> :)
<dholbach> http://blog.launchpad.net/api/three-tips-for-faster-launchpadlib-api-clients might help too
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> I just can't put much effort into it now
<bdrung> dholbach: i was thinking about  splitting the data collection and the page generation into two different parts. what do you think about it?
<dholbach> it won't speed it up but might make the code prettier, yes
<bdrung> dholbach: it will make debugging the code output better
<dholbach> bdrung: yeah
<coolbhavi> hi all is there a separate ubuntu-sru channel on irc?
<Laney> no
<coolbhavi> because this SRU https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/607788 fixes a lot of bugs like this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/497319 so I asked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607788 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu Lucid) "Please SRU mobile-broadband-provider-info into lucid(SRU exception)" [Undecided,New]
<coolbhavi> Laney, so mailing the devs in the team is the only way for a quick upload
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to get php5.3 on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 ?
<coolbhavi> kaushal, yes you need a backport or so I think
<coolbhavi> maybe
<kaushal> coolbhavi: please point me to the URL ?
<bdrung> kaushal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<coolbhavi> kaushal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<coolbhavi> bdrung, hey typed the link at the same time :)
<bdrung> coolbhavi: yes :)
<bdrung> coolbhavi: s/typed/pasted/
<coolbhavi> bdrung, I sent you a mail yesterday :)
<Laney> coolbhavi: The SRU team members don't do the sponsoring themselves
<bdrung> coolbhavi: yes, it's on my todo list
<coolbhavi> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> coolbhavi: yesterday i worked on "foo"
<coolbhavi> oh!
<coolbhavi> Laney,  so contacting a dev might help?
<kaushal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/allpackages
<bdrung> coolbhavi: subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and get me finishing "foo"
<kaushal> i dont see php5.3 there
 * coolbhavi checks
<coolbhavi> bdrung, which was that foo package?
<bdrung> coolbhavi: "foo" is a script that will end up in u-d-t and currently looks like this: http://paste.debian.net/81799/
<coolbhavi> bdrung, great /me fires up python-interpreter
<kaushal> coolbhavi: please suggest
<coolbhavi> kaushal, please follow backport workflow there
<bdrung> coolbhavi: can you fix the typo in the url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bhavani_Shankar/MOTUrApplication
<coolbhavi> bdrung, yeah
<bdrung> coolbhavi: and can you use lists in the "Examples of my work / Things I'm proud of" section
<coolbhavi> bdrung, you mean segregation?
<coolbhavi> of the bugs or links to the devel-changes list?
<bdrung> coolbhavi: segretation? i was thinking about one list entry per bug
<bdrung> coolbhavi: do you want to join ubuntu-sponsors once you are MOTU?
<coolbhavi> bdrung, okay... I meant New upstream under one heading merge on another ftbfs on another and so on
<coolbhavi> bdrung, yes
<kaushal> coolbhavi: I have followed it already
<coolbhavi> kaushal, once those processes are followed please report a bug adhering to those processes
<kaushal> coolbhavi: so hardy wont have php5.3 in it ?
<bdrung> coolbhavi: the bug lists should look like: http://paste.debian.net/81801/
<kaushal> coolbhavi: is there a existing bug for it ?
<coolbhavi> bdrung, got it will reformat once I get home
<coolbhavi> kaushal, please search hardy-backports :)
<coolbhavi> bdrung, thanks for the comments
<kaushal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php5&searchon=names&suite=hardy-backports&section=all
<kaushal> i dont have it there
<coolbhavi> kaushal, then you need to request a backport
<coolbhavi> I think
<kaushal> how can i request it ?
<porthose> coolbhavi, thx for the list will leave my endorsement today :)
<coolbhavi> thanks porthose
<coolbhavi> :)
<bdrung> coolbhavi: renamed your application: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bhavani_Shankar/MOTUApplication
<coolbhavi> thanks bdrung will reformat it tonight
<coolbhavi> kaushal, please follow the backporting process in the ubuntu backporters wiki page
<bdrung> coolbhavi: you have my endorsement
<coolbhavi> thanks bdrung :)
<LucidFox> I have a problem when creating an armel pbuilder image
<LucidFox> the .tgz does get created, but it spams the console with lots of "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335"
<LucidFox> Okay, so it does build after all
<LucidFox> despite the console spam
<ari-tczew> TheMuso: ping
<andreserl> Hi guys I have a quick question. is it possible to have a binary package that only recommends other packages like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/471212/
<micahg> andersk: sure, they're usually referred to as meta packages IIRC
<micahg> andersk: sorry, tab complete failure
<micahg> andreserl: ^^
<micahg> andreserl: see the -desktop packages for examples
<andreserl> micahg, ok thanks :)
<ari-tczew> question to main sponsors: if we will upload/attach a patch for merge any package before FeatureFreeze and you'll review patch after start FF, do you will require FFe process?
<simar> What is quilt package in ubuntu and in general from where can we know that what a package is about?
<ari-tczew> !quilt | simar
<simar> !quilt
<micahg> simar: apt-cache show PKGNAME is a good way to find out about packages
<simar> micahg: Thanks a lot. You cleared a bug hurdle in my life .. huh
<simar> micahg: I have fixed a FTBFS now where to submit the debdiff and how? Should I create a bug and then close it?
<micahg> simar: file a bug, attach the debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<micahg> simar: you should close the bug in teh debdiff
<micahg> LP: #XXXXXX
<micahg> simar: here's teh document on requesting sponsorship: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<simar> micahg: thanks, one more doubt. I have modified the source and created the ..ubuntu1.dsc. Now when I run dch -i again it will create ubuntu2.dsc I think. So Should I delete a new modify log that will be created and append changes to the old one ??
<micahg> simar: to edit the current changelog (i.e. fix something before you upload) use dch -e
<simar> micahg: thanks , I will try :)
<bluefoxicy> eughhhh
<bluefoxicy> my net is slow
 * bluefoxicy has spent 20 minutes trying to get logged into launchpad so he can upload an strace for a system-crashing bug in Thunderbird ~_~
<simar> micahg: I have done the process but one thing, the bug is still present in the list http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi . Should'nt it be removed so that someone else should not waste time on it?
<micahg> simar: it will once the debdiff is uploaded
<micahg> to the archive, not launchpad
<simar> micahg: ya but, now I have a intuition that the next bug I will try may be already fixed. How to check that its not fixed by someone.
<simar> micahg: Whats the normal updation time in archives ?
<micahg> simar: well, depends on who can sponsor when, anywhere from a few hours to a couple weeks or longer
<micahg> simar: what's the bug #?
<bluefoxicy> ugh
<simar> bug #611867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611867 in kball (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in maverick. Error: 'mkdir' was not declared in this scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611867
<bluefoxicy> I still can't get logged in.
<simar> micahg:
<bluefoxicy> AND I can't use thunderbird without it turning itself into a fork() bomb
<simar> micahg: I have a intuition that the next bug I will try may be already fixed. How to check that its not fixed by someone.
<micahg> look at the bugs for the package in Ubunut
<micahg> Ubuntu
<micahg> simar: a few things, one the  changelog is targetted to Lucid, I'm guessing you meant it for maverick
<simar> micahg: ya sure for maaverick
<simar> maverick
<micahg> simar: the way to open a changelog for maverick is to do 'dch -i -Dmaverick' from lucid
<micahg> simar: did you do a test build?
<simar> micahg: k
<simar> micahg: ya in a pbuilder for maverick
<micahg> k
<micahg> simar: does the package have a patch system?
<simar> micahg:  Should I upload again. I think I should start everything again for kball to make a clean debdiff
<simar> micahg: I'm not sure as i'm a new to packaging.
<micahg> simar: yeah, you should attach a new debdiff, also, you can just say modify includes in teh files, no need to add the include directives in teh changelog
<micahg> simar: also, the package has a quilt patch system, so you'll want to add the changes as a quilt patch
<simar> micahg: k
<simar> micahg: ya had to install quilt to make source
<simar> micahg: But how to add changes to quilt. Is there a wiki page
<micahg> simar: 'quilt help' is useful
<simar> micahg: k
<micahg> simar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#quilt%20%28Example%20Package:%20xterm%29
<simar> micahg: Should I add changes of quilt patch system to same bug report?
<micahg> simar: well, we usually note the patch name and what it does
<simar> k
<micahg> simar: example: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/1.0.5-2ubuntu2
<simar> micahg: Thanks, I think i really need it  :)
<simar> micahg: Now I will study it :)
<micahg> simar: you're doing great :)
<simar> micahg: :))
<micahg> simar: I'll unsubscribe -sponsors for the moment, please resubscribe when ready
<simar> micahg: k
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-31
<simar> If the FTBFS starts building automatically then what to do? Should I create a bug for it...
<and471> is it possible (and if so, can someone point me to a guide) to update a package using the ubuntu bzr branch
<and471> i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/lernid/maverick
<and471> and then the upstream bzr branch
<and471> i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~lernid-devs/lernid/trunk
<geser> and471: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation has some documentation, perhaps it helps you further
<and471> geser, thanks
<geser> one can use those packaging branches to create the next package revision but an upload with "dput" is still needed
<and471> geser, after following instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate I have updated the package, however I don't have upload privelledges so do I need to create a debdiff?
<geser> or a merge proposal
<and471> geser, which is it I need to create?
<geser> when working with branches it's IMHO better to also create a merge proposal (but as usual depends on your sponsor)
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: ping bug 598184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598184 in cynthiune.app (Ubuntu) "Please merge cynthiune.app 0.9.5-10 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598184
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: feel free to take it, if you want
<ari-tczew> ok
<ari-tczew> who from MOTU uses amarok?
<ari-tczew> or clementine?
<coolbhavi> bdrung, I have attached a patch that ignores guile-pg build error there
<coolbhavi> :)
<ari-tczew> o, hey coolbhavi
<ari-tczew> I want to comment on your application
<coolbhavi> hey ari-tczew
<coolbhavi> Its on the DMB agenda
<coolbhavi> wiki link i meant
<bdrung> coolbhavi: please use "Closes" instead of "DBTS". you could drop the rm command instead of making it ignoring errors
<coolbhavi> bdrung, okay thanks for the review!
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: btw .. were you approved as MOTU?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: never, huh?
<shadeslayer> er what?
<shadeslayer> were or were you not? :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I'm not in MOTU.
<shadeslayer> ok .. :)
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: everybody can comment on expectant's application.
<ari-tczew> you, me...
<ari-tczew> sponsors usually gives endorments
<shadeslayer> yes.. but i just wanted to know what happened to *your* application :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: my applications was rejected.
<shadeslayer> ok.. sorry to hear that
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: lol, I didn't cry due to this.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> why would you :D
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: you can read my application in current state.
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: sure ..
<coolbhavi> done bdrung_ thanks
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: when do you plan approve ?
<shadeslayer> approve?
<shadeslayer> im not MOTU :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I'm asking when do you plan applicate
<shadeslayer> ah.. well .. i think in another 2 months
<coolbhavi> shadeslayer, good luck!
<shadeslayer> right now college + kubuntu ninjas keep me busy :D
<shadeslayer> coolbhavi: ah thanks :D
<shadeslayer> coolbhavi: same to you too dude :)
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: and you can combine "(LP: #611965) (Closes: #590952)" to "(LP: #611965, Closes: #590952)" or more common "(Closes: #590952, LP: #611965)"
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, okay!
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: that looks better :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: and please update the title + bug description
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: which program for music do you use?
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, sure!
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: look at my debian qa site: xmms2
<bdrung_> and audacious
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: could you review clementine?
<ari-tczew> it;s in REVU queue with 1 sponsors comment. 2nd comment needed
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: link?
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: what are the plans for debian?
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: I didn't create the package, but I think about it.
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8134
<ari-tczew> it's great
<ari-tczew> Wyświetl tekst transliterowany na alfabet łaciński
<ari-tczew> successor
<ari-tczew> for amarok 1.4
<ari-tczew> wtf copy failed ;p
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: I don't use a Debian. Could I be a maintainer then?
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, yeah
<coolbhavi> if you work on ITP in debian
<coolbhavi> but you have to mention that you have based the work on ubuntu package
<coolbhavi> in the changelog
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: yes. you should have debian installed somewhere to do test (in rare casses a bug occurs only in debian and not in ubuntu). i have debian installed on a separate hard drive and in kvm.
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, http://packages.qa.debian.org/e/emu8051/news/20100617T184717Z.html I did the same wrt emu8051
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, arent debian and ubuntu chroots different?
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: I got a 20gb disk and I can install Debian there.
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: yes. i use pbuilder to do the building.
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, okay!
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: in most cases i build the package locally until i am ready and then i use pbuilder to build it for the target distribution
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, okay is there any trick to mimic sid chroot on ubuntu?
<bdrung_> coolbhavi: it's possible. i use pbuilder for it, which creates the chroot for you.
<coolbhavi> bdrung_, okay let me try I have been using sbuild on sid thanks for clearing my doubt :)
<ari-tczew> does someone know whether can I check DDoS attack on my router?
<porthose> coolbhavi, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/pbuilder-dist.1.html
<coolbhavi> thanks porthose will try tonight
<porthose> coolbhavi, I find it very useful :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<ari-tczew> porthose: could you sponsors some patches for me?
<porthose> ari-tczew, sure, I can have a look later tonight, but right now I have to go put the timing belt back on my car :(
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: package reviewed
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: is it possible to forward changes from giftrans package?
<X3> hey Im trying to compile new upstream of ntfs-3g 5.22 stable when I run pdebuild I get http://pastebin.com/hZxQNDPF
<X3> can anyone help
<shadeslayer> dude be patient :)
<shadeslayer> idk the error as well :p
<Bachstelze> X3: probably depends on a more recent FUSE version
<Bachstelze> X3: similar bug in Gentoo was fixed by making ntfs-3g depend on FUSE 2.8.0: http://bugs.gentoo.org/320579
<Bachstelze> right now, you're using 2.7.4
<X3> ive backported 2.81 lemme see
<X3> i made it depend on 2.8.1 as well
<X3> lemme try again
<shadeslayer> X3: btw after your done with ntfs 3g, maybe you can port it to maverick ;)
<X3> its not working
<X3> keeps failing
<X3> im too green to make this work
<coolbhavi> X3, can you post log now?
<X3> sec
<X3> http://pastebin.com/sUdLJgqk
<X3> there
<coolbhavi> same error hmm
<geser> check if a header file from fuse has this defines
<coolbhavi> geser, +1
<X3> wheres the file and what?
<X3> sorry < noob
<geser> if you don't want to install libfuse-dev, unpack it into some temporary directory and check then (rgrep)
<coolbhavi> X3, that means check the  source for a header file which contains the function which is causing FTBFS
<geser> and I see that the second log has also "Setting up libfuse-dev (2.7.4-1.1ubuntu4)". Didn't you update the fuse package?
<X3> mate thats way too technincal
<X3> ya I update it it
<geser> but your pbuilder doesn't use it (yet). It still used the old one
<X3> idk
<X3> how can I clean it and start again
<geser> pbuilder starts always from clean
<X3> Package: libfuse-dev
<X3> State: installed
<X3> Automatically installed: no
<X3> Version: 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa1
<X3> Priority: optional
<X3> Section: libdevel
<geser> it unpacks the base.tgz, chroots into it, tries building the package there and cleans up afterwards (deletes the unpacked base.tgz again)
<X3> ah
<X3> idk why it keeps installing the old fuse
<geser> because the old one is the repositories your pbuilder uses, and the new one isn't
<X3> so how can I fix that?
<geser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Building%20With%20Local%20Packages
<X3> thx
<X3> my brain hurts nnow
<X3> one would think this be all automated
<coolbhavi> yes you can use PPA for that X3
<coolbhavi> I think
<X3> ya well some of this is well beyond skills
<X3> specially when guys that know better go I think
<X3> im too noob
<geser> we all started with no knowledge how all this works
<X3> ya i bet
<X3> only i have a lack of brain
<X3> :)
<coolbhavi> X3, chill mate we have all been through that stage :)
<X3> :/
<X3> http://pastebin.com/hBcNVW1z
<X3> idk
<X3> i give
<coolbhavi> X3, can you upload to a PPA and try if not to check
<X3> ill try
<X3> signed them and uploading
<coolbhavi> :)
<X3> now wait for 3 days
<X3> and see if it fails too
<coolbhavi> X3, yeah due to upload queue :)
<X3> https://edge.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/experimental
<X3> thats where I uloaded this to
<coolbhavi> great :)
<X3> so if this fails up there then what?
<coolbhavi> X3, patching the ftbfs :)
<X3> is there like any other pdebuild commands I could run to try
<coolbhavi> X3, no its automated buildd
<X3> :(
<X3> i thought you knew some cheat
<X3> got email packages accepted ok
<coolbhavi> X3, only thing is you can have a PPA dependency or which of the ubuntu release pockets to be enabled within your PPA
<X3> what dependency
<X3> now its Use all Ubuntu components available.
<X3> and default
<coolbhavi> X3, PPA dependencies like you depend on other PPA's components
<coolbhavi> read up more on launchpad help :)
<X3> ya but do nyou recommend I select a ppa which builds ntfs-3g
<coolbhavi> no
<coolbhavi> unless you use some bleeding edge stuff
<coolbhavi> to build packages on your PPA
<X3> its not withing ubuntu
<X3> ubuntu is 3.6
<X3> im trying to compile and build on ppa 5.22
<coolbhavi> no problems
<X3> which is actually stable
<X3> but im building from source
<coolbhavi> what counts is the versions of the Build-Depends
<coolbhavi> during build
<X3> on ppa
<coolbhavi> yeah
<X3> so its gonna depend on fuse 2.8.1
<X3> cause i made it depend on that
<X3> doesnt it make sense then to add the fuse ppa as a dependency?
<coolbhavi> yeah the latest version of the package available in ubuntu pockets
<X3> thats just it
<coolbhavi> if fuse-ppa has latest version of fuse built fine
<coolbhavi> then you can check
<X3> I backported the fuse i made it depend
<X3> no the default ppa is 2.7.4
<coolbhavi> but caution is PPA software is unstable most times and it could break the build
<X3> idk
<coolbhavi> thats why PPA dependency is not recommended
<X3> well no matter
<coolbhavi> except if you want to test bleeding edge stuff
<coolbhavi> :)
<X3> the ppa i uploaded ntfs-3g 5.22 already has fuse 2.8.1 built in
<coolbhavi> hope this clears it
<coolbhavi> :)
<X3> thats where I backported fuse to
<X3> bleeding edge is svn
<X3> im using a stable release 5.22
<X3> since old ubuntu 3.6 has a many bugs this fixes
<coolbhavi> then no problems :)
<coolbhavi> in giving a shot
<X3> idk im well confused
<coolbhavi> X3, well this happens as time goes you ll get hold of it :)
<coolbhavi> anyways its latenight here
<X3> you hope
<coolbhavi> goodnight all
<X3> nite man and thx
<coolbhavi> X3, no mention
<X3> just dont have any wet dreams
<coolbhavi> sure!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> anyone notice why nvidia-current does not have a dep on linux-headers?
<shadeslayer> because without linux-headers, nvidia-current is fail :P
<X3> eh ntfs-3g is already building
<X3> ah no
<X3> https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/experimental/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<X3> its building?? wt?
<ximion_> Is someone interested in reviewing my package oxygen-molecule ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/oxygen-molecule )
<ximion_> (Provides a GTK+-Theme for better integration of GTK+-apps in the KDE4 desktop)
<shadeslayer> ximion_: it wont be packaged
<shadeslayer> theres a valid reason for it
<ximion_> shadeslayer: What do you mean? s/packages/sponsored/g ?
<shadeslayer> err...
<shadeslayer> ximion_: i meant it wont be included in archives...
<shadeslayer> licensing issues i see
<shadeslayer> or wait one sec
<ximion_> shadeslayer: I thoght i resolved all license issues with upstream.
<shadeslayer> yes i just saw that :)
<ximion_> ...he told me that all designes are GPLv3 licensed, including the stuff he took from another theme.
<shadeslayer> oh this went all messy... i confused it with bug 430013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430013 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Oxygen-Molecule for Kubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430013
<shadeslayer> ximion_: carry on please :)
<shadeslayer> extremly sorry for the confusion
<shadeslayer> *extremely
<ximion_> this bug was about making oxygen-molecule *default* in Kubuntu, like openSUSE did... I just want to have it in the repos, not more :)
<ximion_> shadeslayer: no problem :-D
<ximion> shadeslayer: any news?
<shadeslayer> ximion: er what?
<shadeslayer> im no MOTU ;)
<ximion> shadeslayer: ...but you can comment on packages :P
<ximion> anyway, I better wait for Jonathan Thomas to comment on the package.
<shadeslayer> ximion: you might find him on #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> if he doesnt idle here
<ximion> shadeslayer: Thanks! I'm not at the Kubuntu channel, so I can't know if he's there.
<shadeslayer> hes not atm ;)
<ari-tczew> porthose: thanks for sponsoring! I look forward to get more cooperate with you :)
<bdrung_> \o/ sponsoring queue under 200 again
<carstenh> if someone wants to change this ... aegir-provision/sid fixes two rc bugs ;)
<crimsun> which LP bug reports?
<bdrung_> carstenh: porthose requested a sync: bug #610655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610655 in aegir-provision (Ubuntu) "Sync aegir-provision 0.3-2.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610655
<carstenh> you are really fast :)
<bdrung_> carstenh: he requested it three days ago :)
<carstenh> bdrung_: wow, that is _really_ fast :)
<carstenh> from the changelog: "Works at least for new installations; and as the package hasn't been part of a stable release, that should be okay" - this is wrong for ubuntu, maybe someone should take a closer look at it before it is synced
<bdrung_> porthose: ^
<carstenh> if it does not work for upgrades and someone comes up with a clean solution I could sponsor a delayed NMU to debian sid
 * porthose places #610655 on his TODO list
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-01
<highvoltage> I have a package that used to use debconf, but it doesn't anymore.
<highvoltage> It now uses the minimal rules file from dh7, but it still runs dh_installdebconf
<highvoltage> how would I disable that?
<highvoltage> ah, I still had a .templates file
<maxwellian> highvoltage wins! :)
<highvoltage> :)
<and471> I am having trouble getting a pbuilder environment working
<and471> I run sudo pbuilder create
<and471> but it doesn't seem to finish correctly
<geser> do you have an error message?
<and471> geser, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/471765/
<and471> geser, sorry it took me so long, I didn't realise there was a response
<and471> if an upstream has a .svn or .bzr directory, do I delete this before creating the orig.tar.gz or leave it there?
<wgrant> and471: Why are you creating the orig.tar.gz? Does upstream not provide a tarball?
<and471> wgrant, no I have to obtain it from a bzr branch
<geser> and471: why not use "bzr export" to obtain a tar?
<and471> geser, becuase I didn't know about that command :)
<and471> geser, wgrant, thanks
<and471> geser, did you have any luck with that log?
<geser> and471: sorry no, I remember seeing that error in the past but don't remember the solution for it
<and471> geser, no problem
<and471> can anyone else help me? I am trying to create a pbuilder environment but I keep getting the error on the log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/471765/
<wgrant> and471: What is the host operating system?
<and471> wgrant, ubuntu lucid
<wgrant> and471: bzr export is pretty convenient. You can just say 'bzr export ../PROJECT-VERSION.tar.gz', and it will create the tarball for you.
<wgrant> Not very well known :(
<wgrant> and471: Hm. Using a stock Ubuntu kernel?
<and471> wgrant, I think so, let me check...
<and471> wgrant, 2.6.32-22-generic
<wgrant> and471: Hmm. No idea, sorry.
<and471> np
<freeflyi1g> hi all, can we upload new package to universe directly now?
<shadeslayer> freeflying: are you MOTU?
<freeflying> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm well .. i would guess you need to go through revu
<shadeslayer> freeflying: also can you sponsor a upload ? :D
<shadeslayer> webkitkde from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> ( after its done building :P )
<freeflying> shadeslayer: I'm not sure about the exact process now, so no idea
<shadeslayer> freeflying: errr.. whut?
<shadeslayer> regarding revu?
<freeflying> shadeslayer: rearding with revu, we still need to adovates?
<shadeslayer> yeah afaik
<freeflying> shadeslayer: I remember we can do upload directly, right?
<shadeslayer> well.. im not entirely sure...
<shadeslayer> but id rather go through revu
<shadeslayer> ( for a new package )
<shadeslayer> always better to get more eyes looking at a package
<freeflying> shadeslayer: what I'm trying to sponsor is a package made by a DD, and meanwhile he has contributed a lot to ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> freeflying: so the package is already in debian?
<freeflying> shadeslayer: so he is familiar with both the policy of ubuntu and debian
<freeflying> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> freeflying: then i would advise : upload to debian > sync/merge to ubuntu
<shadeslayer> since he is a DD .. that should be easy
<freeflying> shadeslayer: its kindly a ubuntu specific package
<shadeslayer> oh.. hmm.. no idea then how to proceed :P
<freeflying> shadeslayer: normally, we prefer to have it in debian firstly
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> but we do have local packages as well
<shadeslayer> ( local as in, only in ubuntu )
<freeflying> ic
<freeflying> shadeslayer: anyway, appreciate your suggestions
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> not many people around since its a weekend
<freeflying> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> freeflying: will you sponsor my package? :)
<freeflying> shadeslayer: depends on whether can I upload it directly :)
<shadeslayer> brr... stupid thing will take 30 mins to build :S
<shadeslayer> freeflying: yeah.. it already is in ubuntu
<freeflying> shadeslayer: then I'd like :)
<geser> freeflying: Given that REVU has almost no reviewers, a DD created the package and you also looked at it, you could probably upload it directly.
<shadeslayer> freeflying: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> freeflying: amd64 is building : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/1899551 : should finish in 20 mins :)
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: the rule is that 2 MOTU have to review the package. if a MOTU creates a package, another MOTU has to check (1 + 1 = 2) before the upload
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: oh, btw I gave grab-udd-merge some love today. How's your debdiff review tool coming along?
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: it's on its way
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: i already sponsored two SRU requests
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: currently it supports only debdiffs - the normal diff support is the biggest part that is missing
<tumbleweed> aah. That shouldn't be too hard to add, though
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: btw, do you have time to sponsor bug #553328?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553328 in checkbox (Ubuntu Lucid) "Backend does not get terminated" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553328
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: not being a core dev, all I can do is review
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: k, then i have to do it
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: the biggest problem that needs to be fixed, before i can upload the script is the name of the script
<bdrung_> some ideas: sponsor-patch, review-patch, review, sponsor
<tumbleweed> I guess that depends how much scope it covers
<bdrung_> the basic feature: take a patch or debdiff, create a package, and upload it somewhere
<tumbleweed> sponsor-patch sounds good
<tumbleweed> although sponsor-patch does sound patch-only rather than debdiff
<bdrung_> some use cases: sponsor debdiffs (ubuntu-sponsors), upload patches to a PPA (ubuntu-reviewers)
<micahg> bdrung_: how about sponsor-foo
<micahg> bdrung_: or even sponsor-fu :)
<bdrung_> micahg: that's a combination of foo and sponsor-patch :D
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: a debdiff is technically a patch
<bdrung_> mv foo sponsor-patch
<shadeslayer> bdrung_: ah ok
<bdrung_> micahg: sponsor-fu sounds nice, but sponsor-patch is more descriptive
<shadeslayer> can someone sponsor my package tho?
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: yes it is, although in Debian/Ubuntu when we say patch, we often mean an upstream-source patch without a new changelog entries
<shadeslayer> webkitkde
<shadeslayer> from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: that'll be supported, too
<tumbleweed> yes, it works. Hell, grab-udd-merge doesn't sound like a reviewing tool, but that was my main aim for writing it :)
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: 6 FIXME remaining
<micahg> shadeslayer: already a package with that name in archive
<shadeslayer> micahg: its a update to that
<shadeslayer> the one in the archive is a svn checkout
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: then prepare a debdiff
<shadeslayer> whereas the one i have is a new upstream release
<shadeslayer> bdrung_: itll be huge ;)
<shadeslayer> so i have a diff of the old packaging vs new packaging
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: in this case upload it somewhere
<micahg> shadeslayer: why not get in debian first?
<shadeslayer> bdrung_: its in my pap
<shadeslayer> *ppa
<bdrung_> REVU was designed for new packages
<shadeslayer> micahg: hmm.. well i can.. but itll take time.. since i have to make a sbuilder first
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: the 2 MOTU rule applies to new packages (not new upstream releases)
<shadeslayer> bdrung_: i know
<shadeslayer> its not a new package
<micahg> which is why I mentioned existing source as well :)
<shadeslayer> freeflying was asking about new packages
<shadeslayer> not me :)
<shadeslayer> oh this is a mess :P
<shadeslayer> ok look... we have https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitkde
<micahg> shadeslayer: a release was done last month in debian, so I think the maintainer is active, you might want to file an update request there with any patches for the packaging
<shadeslayer> and i packaged  a update to that https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> micahg: err.. i cant find webkitkde on p.d.o
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<micahg> shadeslayer: http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/webkitkde.html
<shadeslayer> google++
<shadeslayer> hmm i need a sbuilder now...
<shadeslayer> micahg: any idea how i can specify a certain release.gpg file to sbuilder?
<micahg> shadeslayer: sorry, I use pbuilder
<bdrung_> o/ pbuilder user
<shadeslayer> well.... my sponsor asks for sbuild build logs :)
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: there is no big difference between sbuild and pbuilder. your sponsor may be happy with a pbuilder log
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: http://paste.debian.net/81976/
<bdrung_> shadeslayer: he probably wants a log from a build in a safe environment
<shadeslayer> bdrung_: im also poking cmot.. who is the original maintainer of the package
<shadeslayer> this will take some time...i have to do some other work as well
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: this is the current state
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: thanks, will play with it
<bdrung_> how can i compare if two patches are identical (the meta data may differ)?
<tumbleweed> parse and normalise out the metadata? (i.e. strip timestamps, sort files and hunks)
<tumbleweed> filterdiff can do some normalisation
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: intending to support merges from debian?
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: yes
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: once i worked through the SRU list, i will add merge support
<tumbleweed> cool
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: in the end it should be able to sponsor everything except syncs (which ack-sync does)
<tumbleweed> including bzr workflows?
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: i didn't look into that, but it shouldn't be that hard to add it
<ari-tczew> TheMuso: bug 612127 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612127 in festival (Ubuntu) "Merge festival 1:2.0.95~beta-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612127
<vish> hmm , is it allowed to use  ’ instead of ' in debian/control?
<micahg> vish: in what context?
<vish> for "you’re"
<micahg> vish: ?
<tumbleweed> I'm imagining description
<vish> micahg: oh , in the description of the package
<micahg> vish: why not?
<vish> micahg: yeah , i was just checking, not sure that why asked :)
<tumbleweed> it should probably be ASCII, unless UTF-8 is actually needed, but it *is* allowed
<micahg> vish: do you have the whole context?
<vish> micahg: the debdiff > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52831364/abuse-sdl_0.7.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<vish> it showed up as "If you’re one to get easily addicted"
<micahg> vish: yeah, that should be an apostrophe
<micahg> someone's editor might have made it something else
<stalcup> vish: why not use "you are"?
<micahg> vish: that should go through Debian though
<vish> stalcup: well , we can use but it is usually shortened as you're , hence used it.
<tumbleweed> that looks like it's correct UTF8, but it shows up incorrectly in a web-browser
<vish> tumbleweed: micahg: cool! thanks , it didnt give any problems locally  , but it was weird seeing it in the browser :)
<stalcup> okay, it is your choice afterall
<stalcup> :)
<tumbleweed> vish: if it were me, i'd change it to a '
<Laney> Control files are *required* to be utf8
<vish> hmm.. righto.. changing it.. :)
<Laney> there's no reason to change it. Try running isutf8 from moreutils on the file and see if it's valid
<micahg> vish: make sure to update the debdiff in debian :)
<tumbleweed> Laney: there's no strong reason. But I live by the rule that source code should be ASCII unless it has a good reason not to be. i.e. not for a single character
<vish> micahg: i wrote that.. not yet uploaded anywhere.  or did you mean send that to debian too , if so , yup sent it :)
<micahg> vish: yeah, I saw it attached to a debian bug, just reminding you to update the debdiff for the apostrophe :0
<jpds> ☺
<Laney> That seems like a very bizarre requirement
<stalcup> ohmy
<crimsun> interesting: http://www.frogatto.com/about
<micahg> archive builders are basically empty, good time to sponsor :)
<crimsun> whittling away at the patch queue
<Laney> I wonder why darcs FTBFS
<Laney> builds just fine locally :(
<crimsun> I've run into a lot of those lately on the i386 buildds
<crimsun> a couple are scons-related (ugh), though
<Laney> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52801546/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.darcs_2.4.4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<X3> scones with sugar on top
<Laney> it just hangs at the test suite
<Laney> seems fairly inexplicable to me
<X3> seems I see lots of version errors
<X3> src/Darcs/External.hs:37:36:
<X3> Warning: In the use of `try'
<X3> (imported from Control.Exception, but defined in base:Control.OldException):
<X3> Deprecated: "Future versions of base will not support the old exceptions style. Please switch to extensible exceptions."
<Laney> shouldn't matter
<X3> idk
<Laney> warnings, not errors
<micahg> does anyone remember an ML post about .la files going away?
<Laney> it worked on amd64, and locally on i386
<Laney> and on Debian, of course
<X3> Checking for already installed source dependencies...
<X3> debhelper: missing
<X3> etc etc
<tumbleweed> micahg: debian policy 3.9.1
<micahg> tumbleweed: is that where I saw it?
<Laney> X3: I think you are misinterpreting the build log, I'm afraid
<tumbleweed> well, I remember seeing it, and that's all I can find :)
<X3> Build started at 20100731-2304 downfrom here seems bad
<X3> darcs_2.4.4-1.dsc exists in cwd
<X3> sh: gcc: not found
<X3> and below is worst
<micahg> tumbleweed: ah, thanks, so, is it a regression is a package stopped shipping those?
<X3> though idk if that a reason for it to fail, just pointing at it
<Laney> yeah that is interesting
<X3> prolly
 * X3 goes away
<Laney> but gcc is in build-essential
<tumbleweed> micahg: as I read it, only if another package needs them for it's own .la files. But I don't have any experience with that issue myself
<micahg> tumbleweed: k, thansk
<Laney> and it even does get installed
<Laney> whatever could be going on here? :(
<tumbleweed> there was a new gcc-4.5 last night, causing some dependancy issues in my pbuilders
<Laney> happened before yesterday
<tumbleweed> I assume it's sorted out (waiting for my mirror to sync)
<Laney> even successful builds have this though: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52685301/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.smuxi_0.7.2.2-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<lucas> can we create teams on launchpad and automatically get an associated public mailing list?
<lucas> or are mailing lists still managed separately?
<lucas> (still *only* managed separately)
<Laney> I don't know about automatically, but teams can have MLs now
<lucas> ok, good
<Laney> (→ #launchpad)
<james_w> lucas: no, you can do that, but it requires that everyone that wants to subscribe join the team
<lucas> that would be fine. it would be a "process sync requests for DDs" team.
<lucas> is there a reason why --lp isn't the default for requestsync?
<micahg> does it still require launchpadlib setup?
<lucas> likely, but it's so much user-friendly
<tumbleweed> yes, but the manpage tells you exactly what to do. (we assume ubuntu developers can read manpages)
<geser> micahg: afaik yes as I don't remember any changes regarding this
<micahg> lucas: my guess is that's why --lp isn't default then ^^
<tumbleweed> micahg: the alternative is to have a mail set up, right?
<geser> lucas: as the --lp option got introduced some persons mentioned that they preferred email as standard and as nobody proposed to changed that it didn't get changed yet
<geser> tumbleweed: an open port 25 into the internet is enough
<tumbleweed> lucas: where's the delay with sync requests for DDs? It's rare to see sync requests on the sponsor queue for more than a day or two. (but ACKed requests can take a while to be processed)
<lucas> tumbleweed: well, it was to propose a solution for people who don't want to create an LP account
<lucas> and also, to have a requestsync that does the right thing by default ;)
<lucas> my proposal would be:
<tumbleweed> geser: ok, I assumed it required a mailserver, so I used --lp from day 1
<lucas> - document requestsync for people who have a LP account (preferably with --lp)
<lucas> - have a team that can forward the requests for others
<geser> lucas: do you know how much demand for such a team exists? (to forward sync requests from persons who don't want a LP account)
<lucas> I don't know, I just want to have a fallback solution ready in case people complain about the requirement to create an account on LP
<lucas> (which I could understand)
 * tumbleweed handles sync requests from a debian sponsor of mine (who has an LP account but isn't interested in learning ubuntu procedures)
<Rhonda> hmm.
<Rhonda> I just uploaded pgadmin3 to Debian - how long should I wait for doing the syncrequest? It's a bugfix release, and it potential fixes some of the launchpad bugs.
<crimsun> as soon as it appears in incoming, it's fair game ;)
<Laney> even before that
<Laney> as soon as you have the dsc :)
<Rhonda> *blinks* :)
<Rhonda> I have the dsc even before I uploaded it to Debian. :)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> if you so wished, you could upload that
 * hyperair dangles syncpackage in front of Rhonda 
<Rhonda> syncpackage? Not requestsync?
<Laney> but really I'd wait until rmadison knows about it and file a normal sync request
<Laney> unless you can't wait for some reason
<Laney> syncpackage is a script to upload syncs yourself
<crimsun> why isn't syncpackage in lucid-* ? :/
<Rhonda> I definitely can wait as long as maverick can wait (and it can AIUI). :)
<Rhonda> syncpackage is in squeeze :P
<Laney> crimsun: isn't it in ubuntu-dev-tools/lucid?
<crimsun> Laney: not that I can find
<Laney> it's reasonably new, could be post-lucid
<Laney> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<geser> no, syncpackage was left out on purpose from u-d-t on lucid
<hyperair> Laney: ubuntu-dev-tools in maverick has it.
<Laney> I know
<Laney> used it just today
<crimsun> bah, I'm running lucid for hysterical raisins
<Rhonda> <BTS> pgadmin3 1.10.5-1 uploaded by Gerfried Fuchs <rhonda@debian.at>
 * hyperair has had it in ~/bin since before u-d-t had it
<Rhonda> So incoming has it. :P
<Laney> yeah I had pitti's version too
<hyperair> Rhonda: so syncpackage and dput it. =D
<Laney> Rhonda: requestsync won't let you do it until dinstall has grabbed it
<Laney> urgh, why?
<crimsun> as someone who has broken the archive before, I'm a bit hesitant to run stuff like it :p
<Laney> I really think that should only be for the non-default urgent case
<hyperair> hmm? break the archive how?
<Rhonda> hyperair: Too much of a burden me thinks. ;)
<hyperair> haha
<crimsun> hyperair: I broke gcc for all 64-bit arches via an alsa-lib upload many releases ago.
<geser> syncpackage is still in some "gray" area as the AA didn't say if it's okay to use it or not, there is a preference though to have it directly in LP
<hyperair> crimsun: wait, how does gcc break on an alsa-lib upload?
<crimsun> hyperair: a combination of lib32 hilarity on both packages
<Laney> In general I wonder what the big rush is :)
<hyperair> crimsun: eh, but how is that caused by syncpackage?
<crimsun> hyperair: it isn't related at all. I'm referring to my hesitation to run syncpackage for that reason.
<geser> Laney: I guess everybody is warming up for late uploads before FF on Aug 12th :)
<hyperair> @_@
<ari-tczew> what about sponsorship for patches attached before FF?
<ari-tczew> I mean about situation when I'll prepare a patch and it will stay in sponsors-queue till FF and it won't be sponsored.
<hyperair> you'll just have to get desperate and ping people.
<ari-tczew> no, I won't prepare FFe. Patches atatched before Aug 12th should be sponsored without FFe.
<hyperair> ari-tczew: the deadline is there for testing purposes. it has to enter the archive, with time for new bugs to be found and fixed before archive.
<hyperair> i mean before release.
<hyperair> i'm sorry, but i won't sponsor anything that is not a bugfix upload post-FF without FFe approval.
<Laney> you should account for such delays when preparing uploads
<ari-tczew> hyperair: so if I'll prepare a patch for merge Aug 11th and my patch won't be sponsored (late) do I have to prepare FFe?
<hyperair> ari-tczew: if it requires it, yes.
<ari-tczew> I mean about main component mainly.
<hyperair> even more so.
<ari-tczew> ok, 1-2 days before FF are too late, I could understand. But if I'll prepare a patch 5 days before FF and my patch won't be sponsored till FF, I won't prepare FF.
<ari-tczew> ...prepare FFe
<hyperair> then your patch won't get sponsored until the next release.
<iulian> Why not?
<hyperair> unless someone else prepares FFe for you.
<iulian> ari-tczew: ^
<hyperair> because he's missing the entire point of having a FF.
<ari-tczew> iulian: sorry, I'll prepare a patch during before FF time.
<iulian> ari-tczew: So when we enter Feature Freeze, you stop making patches?
<iulian> Just because we're in FF?
<ari-tczew> iulian: listen, now I prepare merges. Not every merge will fix any bug. I won't got time for looking merges which could fix bugs.
<tumbleweed> my feeling is: your bugs awaiting sponnsorship are still. If Build-dependancies change incompatibly, or a newer version appears in debian, or Ubuntu enters FF, etc. you need to fix it. If you wait for a sponsor to tell you that and reject it, you are just wasting a sponsors time.
<tumbleweed> "...are still your bugs"
<ari-tczew> and FFe takes more time
<tumbleweed> you can take that attitude, but it won't help get your requests approved
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: in my opinion should be following: all requests filled before FF should be sponsored even during FF, because they are prepared on time.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: there are requests in the sponsorship queue that were filed before maverick development started
<tumbleweed> we don't go merging those during feature freeze
<tumbleweed> yeah, it's a pain when FF rolls around and you have things in the queue. If you want to be sure that you don't run into issues, start adding FFes. If you want to take the risk of them not being accepted, don't.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I see no reason for prepare FFe request if merge doesn't fix any important bug.
<tumbleweed> fair enough
<ari-tczew> iulian: even I stop making patches during FF, what does it matter?
<iulian> ari-tczew: It's up to you.
<ari-tczew> iulian: I don't understand. Please say directly what do you think.
<iulian> I think that you should not stop making patches during FF.
<ari-tczew> iulian: why?
<iulian> Because they might be important for us.
<pablohof> hi, i'm building a package where i need to restart apache after processing python-support triggers, but postinst is called before. any idea if this is possible and how to do it ?
<micahg> ari-tczew: you might just want to get the FFe first, before doing teh work if one is required
<ari-tczew> micahg: you mean about doing work 1-2 days before FF right?
<micahg> ari-tczew: I was actually talking about after FF, but that might work too
<ari-tczew> iulian: how does it compare to my motu application?
<ari-tczew> iulian: do you think that if I don't make patches during FF, I'm useless member?
<ari-tczew> come on, just say
<hyperair> ari-tczew: patches are made as necessary. otherwise i'm a useless MOTU.
<ari-tczew> hyperair: congrats
<hyperair> why, thank you.
<micahg> hyperair: so, do think that sqlite issue is sqlite based or banshee based?
<hyperair> micahg: i'm tempted to say sqlite, but i haven't heard about any sqlite regression with any other application.
<hyperair> micahg: so it could be just the way banshee uses sqlite.
<hyperair> perhaps banshee uses sqlite in a way that wasn't intended. or perhaps banshee uses sqlite in a way that exposes a bug in sqlite.
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> it's really hard to tell.
<micahg> hyperair: right, I haven't seen anything else either, I'll keep an eye on sqlite, have you checked b.g.o for other issues?
<hyperair> micahg: nope.
 * hyperair checks
 * Laney is generating comparative logs
<hyperair> Laney: thanks, that would be useful.
<Laney> whichever one it's on now is seriously lengthy
<hyperair> micahg: nothing based on a search for sqlite.
<Laney> 65507ms
<hyperair> whoa, that's really bad.
<hyperair> is it CPU or IO-bound?
<Laney> clu
<Laney> cpu
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> that makes it even worse.
<Laney> It's the DELETE FROM CoreCache queries
<hyperair> well, i'm off to go back to sleep. (shouldn't have stared at the computer after waking up for a drink of water)
<Laney> seeya
<hyperair> Laney: it might be a good idea to consult with people in #sqlite.
<hyperair> and yeah, seeya =)
<Laney> I'll be going to bed myself in a minute
<Laney> will upload logs to the bgo bug, but yeah, tomorrow
<micahg> I'll keep an eye on sqlite bugs in case anyone reports other issues
<Laney> yeah that is a significant performance hit
<micahg> Laney: well, there are already a few bugs scheduled for 3.7.1, so my geuss is it'll be released relatively soon, so if we find out if there's an issue with sqlite, we can get that in too
<Laney> micahg: are you seeing it?
<micahg> Laney: no, I'm not on maverick yet
<micahg> I guess I can backport sqlite and check
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi geser
<philipballew> evening all!
<hrw> morning
<hrw> question I have
<hrw> W: armel-cross-toolchain-base source: debian-rules-missing-recommended-target build-arch
<hrw> W: armel-cross-toolchain-base source: debian-rules-missing-recommended-target build-indep
<hrw> armel-cross-toolchain-base builds both arch and indep packages in build: step and tehre is no way to build only indep ones (the order depends on arch ones). should I add build-arch: (same as build now) and build-indep: (same as build now) + build: build-arch build-indep?
<tumbleweed> hrw: you could probably make build-arch and build-indep depend on build (as described in the long lintian info)
<hrw> thx
<jtaylor> when is the next sync going to be done? there is quite a large number of outstanding syncs
<nigelb> I'm sure we're past Import Freeze
<jtaylor> for confirmed sync requests
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> You could probably poke someone on (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days)
<Laney> i suspect some of them are at debconf
<nigelb> Ah, right, I forgot about that.
<nigelb> Almost all of them are DDs too.
<tumbleweed> certainly seen cjwatson around
<Laney> you're in bl?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<Laney> jealous
<nigelb> Me too.
<Laney> yeah, but I turned down sponsorship :P
<nigelb> er, I mean. I'm jealous too :D
<nigelb> Laney: hah, then you can't say anything :P
<Laney> I can weep at my foolish decision
<tumbleweed> :)
 * Rhonda peeks at Laney. Whom do you expect here?
<Rhonda> Ah yes, vorlon and colin are here.
<Laney> mmm
<nigelb> vorlon?
<Laney> steve
<Rhonda> Steve
<nigelb> ahhh
<Rhonda> Langasek
<Rhonda> No clue about the other Steve. :)
 * Laney pinged kirkland and jdstrand
<nigelb> and again here too...
<Rhonda> I could ping vorlon and colin IRL if needed?
<slangasek> what then?
<slangasek> yeah, not going to have time for any batch processing of archive requests today, sorry
<slangasek> if you have an urgent one point me at it and I *might* be able to take a look... but no promises
<cjwatson> I can probably manage to do a bulk run
<cjwatson> modulo networking
<cjwatson> sigh, queue length 85
<cjwatson> I'll do as many as I can
<jtaylor> nothing urgent to my knowledge, I was just wondering when it would be done
<jtaylor> only a question no request
<cjwatson> hard to distinguish the two since people put both in the same form
<bdrung> ScottK: i gave the maintenance to cdbs
<Laney> cjwatson: maybe wait and see if the others volunteer?
<Laney> I don't like overloading one person too much ...
<ricotz> stgraber, hello :), i noticed some new version tags in ltsp, but there are no new releases, would you say the daily build ppa is usable for stable needs?
<ScottK> cdbs: I was wondering if you might look into getting audacious-plugins to build. We need to rebuild it for the libmtp8 transition, but ld and it don't get along:
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: unexpected redefinition of indirect versioned symbol `nanosleep@GLIBC_2.0'
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: vtx.o(.text+0x294): unresolvable R_386_PLT32 relocation against symbol `g_hook_insert_sorted'
<ScottK> bdrung: OK.
<jtaylor> gaa stupid xdotool testsuite failed on armel while it worked on debians builders
<jtaylor> anyone have a working armel pbuilder? I can't get mine to work
<geser> jtaylor: perhaps persia as he was working on the pbuilder support for armel in the past
<ricotz> YokoZar, hi, could you upload the new wine in ppa for lucid too
<YokoZar> ricotz: yeah in progress atm
<ricotz> YokoZar, thanks
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: always worked fine for me (but I've migrated to sbuild these days)
<jtaylor> I can create and update it fine but I can't install or build any packages in it
<tumbleweed> if you can update it, you should be able to build in it
<tumbleweed> what's the error?
<jtaylor> package does not exist, or is purely virtual
<tumbleweed> during dependency installation? Does it have the correct apt sources?
<jtaylor> hm sources should be http://ports.ubuntu.com?
<tumbleweed> yes
<jtaylor> thatrs probably the problem
<jtaylor> I have archive in the source
<jtaylor> but why does it update then :/
<jtaylor> my pbuilderrc was screwing up
<jtaylor> thx for the hint
<persia> geser: THat's really all in qemu-deboostrap: the only pbuilder bit I did was to u-d-t's pbuilder-dist
<persia> Someone (who uses pbuilder) ought look at getting that into pbuilder properly.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: was just looking at bug 801945 and got caught up in ubuntutools/builder.py. Two questions? Surely s/cowbuilderdist/cowbuilder-dist/. Any reason to separate name from command? (I'm adding detection for builders that aren't installed, rather than bailing out on an OSError
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 801945 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[backportpackage] Fails to backport local .dsc file" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801945
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: yes its cowbuilder-dist
<jtaylor> weird that got overlooked, a couple of people looked at that merge ^^
<jtaylor> I don't recall a reason for seperating it, I think I just wanted to keep the changes minimal
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: ok, I'll use name instead of command then
<stgraber> ricotz: the reason I didn't upload anything to oneiric yet is that it won't boot anyway :) I need to fix nbd-server first to make LTSP bootable on oneiric again.
<Raffa50> hello
<Raffa50> i have registred my pgp key
<Raffa50> but i can't uload
<Raffa50> it say that a file .sig is missing
<Raffa50> can anyone help me in submitting my software?
<Raffa55> hello
<Raffa55> i'm trying to upload my app to the ubuntu software center
<Raffa55> i runned
<Raffa55> dput revu sly3.changes
<Raffa55> but it says that i need a .sig file
<Raffa55> how can i do
<Raffa55> ??
<jtaylor> did you sign the changes it with debsign?
<jtaylor> debuild should do that for you
<paultag> if it can't find you key because you have a comment on the key, or if the email (for some reason) is not your DEBEMAIL, you can give it -kKEYID (where KEYID is the short-fingerprint of the key)
<paultag> Raffa55: ^
<ricotz> stgraber, alright, actually i was hoping for an updated lucid version -- maybe a stable ppa is useful if the dailies are too risky
<slangasek> dupondje: why did you request gawk to be synced?  You've now caused a component-mismatch as the new version has a build-dependency on a library that the old version did not, and AFAICS you haven't in the process fixed any bugs that were troubling anyone using Ubuntu
<jtaylor> where are coredumps placed which apt/dpkg create?
<jtaylor> libgvc5 segfaults on installation on armel
<Daviey> slangasek: I can't see that dupondje did the sync?
<stgraber> ricotz: AFAIK the dailies won't boot on lucid either (although they do build) because of a udhcp bug affecting lucid in the current trunk branch.
<Laney> Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gawk/+bug/588828/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588828 in gawk (Ubuntu) "Please sync gawk 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Laney> yes, it did have to be acked by a sponsor too
<slangasek> Daviey: dupondje requested it
<Daviey> slangasek: Looks like dupondje essentially just commented on that bug, it was a sponsored sync. bug #588828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588828 in gawk (Ubuntu) "Please sync gawk 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588828
<slangasek> Daviey: it was dupondje that requested the sync of the sponsors
<Daviey> slangasek: ah
<dupondje> slangasek: The initial bug was a request to upgrade to 3.1.8. As that version got into debian, it looked safe to sync. Didn't notice the new bd was in universe.
<ricotz> stgraber, ok, i will wait then ;)
 * Daviey thinks ack-sync could warn of this.
<slangasek> dupondje: "looked safe to sync" is not a good reason to make exceptions to the Debian Import Freeze; please focus on syncs that actually address bugs in Ubuntu
<slangasek> dupondje: I've assigned bug #815918 to you now, please complete the MIR :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815918 in libsigsegv (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[MIR] libsigsegv" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815918
<Daviey> slangasek: Can i assign get the defintion of Debian Import Freeze made cleaer? :)
 * slangasek sighs
<dupondje> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gawk/+bug/588828/comments/2 was for example also a reason to get the new version.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588828 in gawk (Ubuntu) "Please sync gawk 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<dupondje> But i'll fix the MIR
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze <-- It does *not* suggest syncs that resolve issues only.
<slangasek> dupondje: ah, that's true; regardless, we need to sort out the build-deps now, so thank you for following up there :)
<Laney> dholbach: can you follow up on -devel about the genesis of UCD? You were involved in its creation IIRC.
<dholbach> you mean the name?
<Laney> like why is it a separate thing
<Laney> separate from ~ubuntumembers
<dholbach> it's what other governance boards do as well: there's ~{kubuntu,edubuntu,ubuntu-irc,ubuntu-forums}members
<dholbach> (the actual team names are a bit different though, I think)
<dholbach> while all of these teams are part of ubuntumembers, they are separate because some governance boards might grant additional rights at some stage (ie: commit rights, voting rights, etc.)
<dholbach> I still think that's a good idea, but I agree that the name is misleading :/
<Laney> I wouldn't mind if we renamed it to Ubuntu Development Members
<Laney> but yeah, please clarify this on the list :-)
<Daviey> ~ubuntu-dev is essentially Ubuntu Development Members, anyway?
<Laney> no
<Daviey> oh?
<Laney> that grants a load of extra team memberships
<Laney> and voting rights
<Laney> I'm adding that rename to the agenda
<dholbach> Laney, done
<Laney> thanks
 * Laney tried to make UbuntuDevelopers a bit clearer around prospective/contributing
<persia> Laney: I'm a bit attached to the idea that the contrinbyting developers are collectively responsible for the archive, rather than some narrower team.
<persia> THat said, I am *very* attached to the idea that "Ubuntu Developers" are all the developers, and cover the entire archive.  That we insist that all packageset teams include core-dev as a member is an artifact of our current strategy, and may not continue to be true if anyone ever decides to implement a restricted packageset.
<persia> So "
<persia> So "Are collectively responsible for some subset of packages in Ubuntu" is disturbing to me.
<persia> I'm also uncomfortable with "are collectively responsible for the maintenance of packages in the universe and multiverse components".  That's a filed bug in Soyuz, and not intended to remain true in any way.
<Laney> reponsibility> It's unclear to me what that responsibility entails in practice, and I'm not sure what a similar analog would be for other forms of membership. I also don't know why becoming UCD would place any more burden on anyones shoulders that they did not have before.
<Laney> So I guess that's your second remark — I'd be in favour of saying that /all/ developers are responsible for /all/ packages, not just the ones they can upload.
<Laney> components> yes, the document already mentioned them and that section should be reworded (perhaps once the permissions model is fixed)
<jtaylor> can someone rebuild matplotlib on armel? the buildlog does not indicate any problem with the package
<jtaylor> maybe the archive was in a bad state at that time?
<jtaylor> my chroot does not work as it crashes n graphviz installation, would be good to see if the same happens in the buildd
<Laney> developers (even those who consider themselves prospective developers)
<Daviey> jtaylor: given back.
<jtaylor> thx
<oier> hi, could some motu-dev please review my package 'indicator-bug' at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151 ? I already have one advocate and I am looking for a second one
<oier> it's a fairly simple python indicator which displays a list of bugs for launchpad projects depending on the bug preferences
<oier> updates the list and notifies if there are new bugs which match the given search preferences (for example bugs that are tagged as bitesize)
<persia> Laney: I'm happy with all developers being responsible for everything, regardless of upload rights.  My concern is mostly about not wanting to block people from a sense of caring for a package just because they don't (yet) have upload rights.
<oier> so if somebody could help reviewing and uploading it I would be very grateful
<persia> My desire when drafting the UCD text was that people applying for UCD would be willing to assert that they explicitly intended to accept responsibility for the packages.  In practice, I'm not sure that really worked the way I'd hoped.
<persia> On components, I'm happy to leave some text there until we fix Soyuz: my main fear is that folk are likely to be confused when they lose upload rights (unless they join appropriate teams), but I suspect that we need to take care to communicate that clearly *anyway* and the text on that wiki page doesn't matter as much.
<hakermania> My application compiles at 11.10 fine but not in 11.04 (in purpose). So, does this mean that I have to package my application to 11.10 and send it to revu, right?
<hakermania> thanks for the helpful answers after 25 mins :D
<maddagaska> Hi. If creating a package containing a web site, what would be the correct path to place its files in? Judging by FHS, it should go in one of /opt or /usr/local, but lintian produces errors for both those directories.
<Daviey> maddagaska: normally, /usr/share/ .. but i assume the website is static?
<Daviey> or rather, doesn't need editing.
<maddagaska> Daviey: That's correct.
<maddagaska> So in that case, /usr/share is best?
<maddagaska> Much better output on Lintian with that- thanks!
<Daviey> maddagaska: groovy.
<maddagaska> And with that done, I'll fix permissions tomorrow- thanks again, Daviey.
<jtaylor> why is transmission in dependency wait status? it builds fine in my chroot
<jtaylor> does it need manual intervention?
<micahg> jtaylor: needs MIRs
<jtaylor> mir?
<micahg> !mir | jtaylor
<ubottu> jtaylor: mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<jtaylor> k
<jariq> my package ipwatchd is already in universe and I've updated package in debian sid today.. is there anything I need to do to sync new version from sid into universe or will this happen automaticaly?
<jtaylor> no you have to request a sync manually
<lifeless> only during freezes
<jtaylor> the requestsync tool in ubuntu-dev-tools is helpful
<lifeless> depends how urgently you need it.
<jtaylor> if its already in ubuntu you always need to do it manually
<lifeless> jtaylor: thats incorrect.
<jtaylor> ? it will automatically overwritte ubuntu changes? thats new to me
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> if its diverged, you need to merge or sync.
<lifeless> just being present does not make it diverged.
<jtaylor> ah yes I somehow assumed it was first in ubuntu ._.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ipwatchd
<Laney> we are in a freeze anyway
<ajmitch> debian import freeze was last month, wasn't it?
<lifeless> current version in Ubuntu is 1.2-2 unaltered; so it will sync after we release, or you can request a sync to update it now.
<jariq> lifeless, by "after we release" you mean when ubuntu 11.10 is out?
<micahg> Laney: we aren't in a freeze
<Laney> excuse me?
<micahg> oh, that freeze :0
<micahg> :)
<lifeless> jariq: yes.
<micahg> that's not really a freeze
<ajmitch> micahg: if I look outside the window, it's freezing :P
<jariq> to sum it up.. i need to request a sync :)
<lifeless> jariq: or wait; depends if you want it in 11.10
<jariq> sure i want
<lifeless> in which case yes, request a sync :)
<micahg> Laney: I forget DIF is called a freeze, but, please correct me if I'm wrong, it just stops the auto-import of new stuff
<lifeless> do you have an LP account ?
<jariq> yes i do.. sync can be requested via LP ?
<lifeless> the script uses LP apis
<jtaylor> not yet, but requestsync --lp packagename is equaly fast
<Laney> micahg: right. I'd call that a freeze. Maybe not a very cold one, but you do have to explicitly request action.
<Laney> however, I am going to bed. night
<micahg> night Laney
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
<al-maisan> hello, I uploaded a package to a ppa and it will be built in approx. 19 hours. I have a local copy of binary package though .. is there any way to make "apt-get install" use the local binary so I can test whether it works?
<al-maisan> s/19/10/
<al-maisan> the package in question has dependecies and I'd like to see whether it install cleanly
<dholbach> al-maisan, sudo dpkg -i bla.deb?
 * StevenK peers at the buildfarm
<dholbach> or just double clicking it?
<StevenK> dpkg -i won't install cleanly if the dependencies aren't installed
<al-maisan> dholbach: I understand "dpkg -i bla.deb" will not take care of the dependencies
<dholbach> "sudo apt-get install -f" afterwards will
<dholbach> :)
<StevenK> al-maisan: Put the built package in a directory, run dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | tee Packages | gzip -c > Packages.gz
<StevenK> Then add deb file:///<path>  .  to your sources.list
<StevenK> It's a little nasty
<al-maisan> aha .. that's interesting .. will try that
<al-maisan> StevenK: thanks!
<StevenK> wgrant: Perhaps we want to gift i386 with an amd64 builder or two? 96 jobs versus 402
<wgrant> The UK has woken up, so we may have a better option.
<wgrant> StevenK: All my usual volunteers are gone this time.
<wgrant> StevenK: So I don't know if any of the current amd64 virt builders are safe to put on i386.
<wgrant> (that sudo umask business)
<wgrant> But thallium is back now.
<geser> bdrung: re your mail about the lintian build failure: could it be because of the umask change in oneiric (from 022 to 002) and that lintian needs to set the umask to 022 during the tests (as the tests expect that umask)?
<bdrung> geser: maybe. how can i set the umask in a makefile for all commands?
<Laney> I thought niels said that the scripts set the umask themselves
<Daviey> bdrung: can you not just define it as a SHELL env?
<geser> bdrung: good question, don't know the answer yet
<bdrung> Laney: i see some umask(022) commands
<al-maisan> hmm .. I got this failure in the packaged code:
<al-maisan> failed to load external entity "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/openquake/../docs/schema/nrml.xsd
<al-maisan> sorry
<al-maisan> ECHAN
<al-maisan> please ignore the message above
<Raffa50> hello
<Raffa50> wheni do the command
<Raffa50> dput reve myfile.changes
<Raffa50> ita says that it can't find gpg signature
<Raffa50> and that i need a .sig or .asc file
<Raffa50> how can i do?
<jtaylor> is the changes signed?
<highvoltage> persia: howdy ho! do you still not read emails?
<Raffa50> no
<Raffa50> i made it with gambas 2
<persia> highvoltage: I'm starting to get better, but not to the degree that I can be said to be a reliable user of email.
<Raffa50> help
<jtaylor> debsign changes-file
<persia> Raffa50: What command did you use to build the package?
<jtaylor> debuild will do that for you
<jtaylor> do oyu have a gpg key?
<Raffa50> yes i have
<Raffa50> and alll the fules
<Raffa50> gambas 2 builded my deb
<jtaylor> never used gambas, does debsign work?
<jtaylor> hm its an ide? I'm not sure a ide created package would suitable for the archive
<persia> So, REVU doesn'T accept .deb files: it only accepts DEbian-format source packages.
<persia> (.dsc and the files referenced in the .dsc).
<persia> If gambas has a means to create a .deb file, that file is certain to be unsuitable for review by REVU.
<Raffa50> i'm installig debsign
<persia> One needs to take the source one edited in gambas, and then package that (probably using a text editor, which gambas may provide) in the typical way, and ask for review of the source package.
<persia> Just signing the .deb won't make REVU accept it, although it may allow dput to upload it (but it will be silently ignored).
<Raffa50> can't sign the .changes?
<jtaylor> whats the error message?
<persia> Won't matter.  REVU only accepts source packages.  A .deb an the associated .changes is completely uninteresting to REVU.
<jtaylor> if a changes is created probably also a dsc
<jtaylor> ?
<Raffa50> debsign
<persia> jtaylor: Nope.  One can generate a .changes file with a .deb without any .dsc: one just has to construct the .deb using a different mechanism.  I wouldn't be surprised if gambas2 included such a mechanism.
<Raffa50> says that gpg key isn't aviable
<jtaylor> ah k, didn't know that
<Raffa50> gambas generated
<Raffa50> .changes and .dsc
<persia> Raffa50: You need a key such that one of the identities precisely matches the Changed-By: string in the .changes file to sign it, unless you force it.  Don't force it.
<jtaylor> you may need to pass -k<keyid> but its moot if you don't have a real source package
<persia> No.  One should *never* pass -k<keyid> unless one is sponsoring.
<persia> If one thinks one has to pass that, one is trying to hide a bug in the packaging.
<jtaylor> no you need itt if you have more than one key
<Raffa50> i shopuld do this?
<Raffa50> debsign sly_0.0.4-1_i386.changes -k BB3E91C0
<Raffa50> sign file .dsc
<persia> jtaylor: If you have more than one key that asserts the same identity, debsign *should* pick one, based on your keyring order.  I suppose that in the special case where you have multiple keys for a single identity, and want to use the non-primary key for that identity, you might use it, but it's probably better to set DEBSIGN_KEYID in your environment in that rare case.
<Raffa50> gpg key isn't aviable
<geser> that's a changes file for a binary (+source) upload, you need a _source.changes file
<persia> Raffa50: Do you have more than one key with the same identity, and want to use your non-primary key for some reason?
<Raffa50> no
<Raffa50> anly one gpg key
<persia> If not, you probably want to fix your changes file such that the Changed-By: header matches an identity on your key.
<Raffa50> ?
<persia> And, better, is to change whatever gambas is using to set Changed-By: to the right value.
<Raffa50> i poast my .changes
<Raffa50> Format: 1.8 Date: Tue, 26 Jul 2011 12:00:00 +0000 Source: sly Binary: sly Architecture: source all Version: 0.0.4-1 Distribution: unstable Urgency: low Maintainer: raffa50 <Reloader90@gmail.com> Changed-By: raffa50 <Reloader90@gmail.com> Description:   sly        - Whit Sly you can easy program without "spoil" you hans Changes:   sly (0.0.4-1) unstable; urgency=low  .    * fixed glvars replaced with glvar. generating errors on if i
<Raffa50> maybe i use pastie
<Raffa50> http://pastebin.com/uR5YFEj7
<jtaylor> does your gpg key match raffa50 <Reloader90@gmail.com>?
<Raffa50> no
<Raffa50> Raffaele Aldrigo
<jtaylor> then you need to fix gambas to use the proper id
<Raffa50> ah
<Raffa50> i try
<jtaylor> but I recommend scraping gambas for packaging and doing it directly in the source
<jtaylor> using regular text editor of your choice
<Raffa50> the source is basic
<Raffa50> how can i do?
<persia> That's OK.  You'd use gambas to build the source in your packaging (probably in the debian/rules file)
<Raffa50> i can't manually insert gpg key
<Raffa50> in .changes?
<Raffa50> with text editor?
<Raffa50> sorry i'm italian
<Raffa50> and only 18 years old
<jtaylor> what generates the changes file should be correct, else you would have to repeat the editing every time
<jtaylor> try setting DEBEMAIL  and DEBFULLNAME maybe gambas is then smart enough
<jtaylor> environment variables
<persia> Raffa50: No need to apologise: we all needed to learn, and those that learned have included a number of Italians, and a number of folk 18 years old (and both much younger and much older).
<persia> IT's just your turn :)
<Raffa50> no don't work
<Raffa50> i cahnged my name in gambas
<Raffa50> but debsign can't find the key
<paultag> Raffa50: force it with -kKEYID
<Raffa50> before or after
<persia> paultag: No.  See above :)
<Raffa50> .changes?
<paultag> Raffa50: where KEYID is the GPG short fingerprint
<paultag> persia: ah, righto. sorry :) Showes me for just reading new messages :)
<Raffa50> debsign ???
<persia> Raffa50: Did you verify gambas has all of your name, email, and GPG uid comment?
<Raffa50> debsign sly_0.0.5-1_i386.changes -k BB3E91C0
<Raffa50> no gpg uid conmment
<Raffa50> debsign sly_0.0.5-1_i386.changes -k BB3E91C0
<Raffa50> debsign sly_0.0.5-1_i386.changes -k BB3E91C0
<Raffa50> correct?
<persia> If it does, it's worth filing a bug on gambas: we don't usually use that to create packages.
<Raffa50> don't work
<persia> But if it can't construct correct .changes files, that just forces the use of things we consider to be poor habits.
<persia> -k before filename, and no space between -k and the keyid.
<persia> But, really, there's not much point, if your goal is to submit to REVU.
<persia> I promise that REVU won't accept a .deb, even with signed .changes.
<Raffa50> ah
<jtaylor> what happens when you run debuild in your source tree?
<Raffa50> gambas copiled all
<Raffa50> source is basic
<persia> jtaylor: IT's an IDE build: it does it in some special way.
<Raffa50> it's in another dir
<Raffa50> debsign -k BB3E91C0 sly_0.0.5-1_i386.changes
<jtaylor> persia: yes but maybe its a ide that creates a correct makefile and debian dir :)
<persia> For all that I've critiqued quickly over time, I do believe it's the only IDE in the archive that generates (mostly) correct source packages by default.
<Raffa50> don't work
<Raffa50> wrong command
<persia> jtaylor: Maybe.  I'd like to be wrong.
<Raffa50> buhuhu
<Raffa50> i only want to see my app on ubuntu software center
<Raffa50> poor me
<jtaylor> if that is your goal you must have a build system that does not rely on an IDE
<Raffa50> no way
<Raffa50> when i compile with gambas
<jtaylor> s/must/should/
<Raffa50> i see trange commands
<Raffa50> like
<Raffa50> dpkbuild
<Raffa50> aha
<Raffa50> gambas says
<Raffa50> gpg key isn't aviable
<Raffa50> dpkg-deb: generazione del pacchetto "sly" in "../sly_0.0.6-1_all.deb". dh_testdir   signfile sly_0.0.6-1.dsc gpg: skipped "Raffaele Aldrigo <Reloader90@gmail.com>": la chiave segreta non è disponibile gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: la chiave segreta non è disponibile  dpkg-genchanges  >../sly_0.0.6-1_i386.changes dpkg-buildpackage: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included) dpkg-genchanges: not including original sour
<persia> Raffa50: The email address matches the email on your key?
<Raffa50> yes
<Raffa50> Reloader90@gmail.com
<jtaylor> but the nam ein the changes is different
<Raffa50> i found
<Raffa50> i exported my key
<Raffa50> i have a .dsc file
<Raffa50> .asc
<Raffa50> scs
<Raffa50> help
<Raffa50> don't work
<jtaylor> exporting your key does not help#
<persia> Whether the key is expoered or not doesn't change anything.
<jtaylor> did you try editing the changes and see if that works?
<persia> gpg is going to use the key in your keyring, rather than any exported copy.
<jtaylor> sed -i -e s/raffa50/Raffaele Aldrigo/ sly_0.0.6-1_i386.changes
<Raffa50> ?
<jtaylor> sed -i -e "s/raffa50/Raffaele Aldrigo/" sly_0.0.6-1_i386.changes
<Raffa50> the files are on the desktop
<Raffa50> ok i try
<Raffa50> don't say nothing
<Raffa50> and now?
<jtaylor> try signing it again
<jtaylor> with debsign
<Raffa50> debsign
<Raffa50> gpg: skipped Raffaele Aldrigo <Reloader90@gmail.com>
<Raffa50> gpg key not aviable
<jtaylor> did the editing of the changes file work? or is there still raffa50 in it?
<jtaylor> what happens when you do gpg --sign changes-file?
<Raffa50> wait
<Raffa50> it works
<Raffa50> it ask me the passphrase
<Raffa50> wait
<Raffa50> gpg not aviable
<Raffa50> in this session
<Raffa50> sucesifful signed
<Raffa50> works
<Raffa50> uploading
<Raffa50> thank you
<Raffa50> uploaded
<Raffa50> thank
<Raffa50> love you
<Raffa50> now is my software on the ubuntu center?
<jtaylor> no, I assume you uploaded to revu, that is only a review platform for prospective packages
<jtaylor> to get it into the archive it must be of good quality
<jtaylor> using gambas to build the package is probably already bad, please read http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ for information on creating good pacakges
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Raffa50> i uploaded my file
<Raffa50> with dput
<Raffa50> but i can't see it in ubuntu software cente
<Raffa50> why?
<jtaylor> I answered that already
<Raffa50> no
<geser> Raffa50: see the last 4 lines from jtaylor on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-motu.html
<geser> ah I see now in my scroll-back that you left before jtaylor answered you
<jtaylor> ah, I have leaves filtered ._.
<Raffa50> sigh
<geser> jtaylor: me too but with a smart filter in weechat which displays the ones for people who wrote something a few minutes before they leave
<jtaylor> that would be a good feature for the client I'm using
<Raffa50> my app is an innovation
<Raffa50> you can easy program
<Raffa50> without touch code
<Raffa50> it's like an uml
<jtaylor> if its a good program you might find someone to package it for you
<jtaylor> file a needs-packaging bug in ubuntu or an request for packaging in debian
<iulian> Preferably the latter.
<Raffa50> nothing?
<Raffa50> so wath i did with dput revu ...
<jtaylor> did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU?
<Raffa50> can explain it in easy world
<Raffa50> +i'm italian
<Raffa50> i understand
<Raffa50> i should wait
<jtaylor> a package built solely with gambas is unlikely to be added to the archive
<jtaylor> packages need manual labor to get them in good shape for distribution, thats why almost every package has a dedicated maintainer in debian
<Raffa50> but i can make it only in basic
<Raffa50> what should i do?
<jtaylor> in that case either learn to do it properly or find someone willing to do the work for you
<jtaylor> does your software have a website?
<dtchen> mmm, dh_python2
 * micahg hugs dtchen for going through open bugs w/patches
<dtchen> yep, been on an ~ubuntu-reviewers tear lately
 * dtchen frowns at submittodebian: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 558: ordinal not in range(128)
<dtchen> oh well, another on my TODO
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-27
<LaserJock> so is there a way around oneiric pbuilders failing to build?
<LaserJock> I don't have any natty base tarballs to dist-upgrade
<broder> LaserJock: are you just running into the /run issues? i thought those were all ironed out at this point
<LaserJock> hmm, I'll have to double check them
<LaserJock> *then
<broder> i don't use pbuilder, so there might be issues i don't know about, but that was the only thing i've heard of recently
 * dtchen perks up at the mention of pbuilder
<dtchen> I know that oneiric will fail to bootstrap just about *
<LaserJock> I tried twice today to build an oneiric pbuilder and I got nowhere
<dtchen> LaserJock: the /proc mount issue?
<LaserJock> I think so
<dtchen> yeah, I posted about that on g+
<dtchen> luckily I had an existing natty-base.tgz
<LaserJock> I guess I do have 1 natty machine, I can make an oneiric on that and transfer it?
<dtchen> sure
<dtchen> you could also just create a natty base on said natty machine, then copy it over and dist-upgrade it
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> my natty machine is a netbook so I don't have pbuilder on that one, but it should work
<ajmitch> I think I was lucky & created an oneiric base tarball early on, before there were problems
<LaserJock> ok, maybe I'll merging a package
<LaserJock> so ... I've got a merged package, what do I do next?
<ajmitch> upload it?
<LaserJock> I need sponsorship
<LaserJock> where do I do that, bug report?
<ajmitch> yes, and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<LaserJock> gotcha, thanks
<ajmitch> & you should reapply for upload rights
<ajmitch> it shouldn't be hard to be reapproved
<dtchen> which bug # ?
<LaserJock> hang on, need to file one
<dtchen> pssht, too slow! O:-)
<ajmitch> you'd better hurry, dtchen is running out of things to sponsor
 * micahg doesn't think that'll happen for at least a week :-/
<LaserJock> is there an easy way to file a sponsorship bug?
<micahg> if you're not in bug control?  ubuntu-bug pkgname
<micahg> no tricks that I know of...
 * ajmitch should probably not let his upload privileges lapse
<nigelb> should badger ajmitch with sponsorship requests ;)
<LaserJock> I'm in bug control
<ajmitch> nigelb: what good would that do? :)
<micahg> LaserJock: you can just click the submit a bug button in launchpad for the package then (or use ubuntu-bug)
<LaserJock> unfortunately I'm a bit nervous about packaging, I don't want to screw anything up
<nigelb> bugs.launchpad.net/+source/packagenamehere/+filebug I think
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> ubuntu/+source
<dtchen> LaserJock: don't worry, I'll flame you if you screw up O:-)
<ajmitch> public flogging on the mailing list?
<micahg> ajmitch: do you have to reapply each time?
<LaserJock> dtchen: yeah, that's what I'm afraid of :-)
<ajmitch> micahg: only if it lapses, you're ok if you catch the renewal in the 1 week a year that LP asks you
<nigelb> ajmitch: make sure the "probably renew" becomes "renew"
<nigelb> LaserJock: You can then say "Achievement Unlocked: Flamed by dtchen"
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> are we after DIF?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> dtchen: bug #403457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403457 in wmii (Ubuntu) "broken dependencies in wmii deb package" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403457
<LaserJock> ohh
<LaserJock> oops
<dtchen> I'm so very confused, but I think you just answered my question. :-)
<dtchen> poor LP was tossing OOPSes at me left and right
<LaserJock> dtchen: bug #816792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816792 in wmii (Ubuntu) "Please merge wmii 3.9.2+debian-3ubuntu1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816792
<LaserJock> maybe that one will work better
<LaserJock> gosh it's been ages since I did this
<dtchen> d'oh, in -3 doko's --no-add-needed patch was merged
<LaserJock> yeah, so I took Debian's version
<dtchen> ah, I see now - I was looking at the Debian -> Ubuntu debdiff, which is actually just -2ubuntu2
<dtchen> whereas the Ubuntu -> Ubuntu debdiff is the one you actually want sponsored :-)
<LaserJock> the wiki said to include both
<LaserJock> I wasn't sure which one would be used for sponsorship
<LaserJock> I guess if it was new upstream release it would make sense base off of the Debian package
<dtchen> LaserJock: right, that's fine, but your Debian -> Ubuntu debdiff isn't actually -3ubuntu1
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, it's the diff off of the latest Debian, I guess I should have diffed from -2?
<dtchen> I'm pretty sure you did diff from -2 (instead of -3)
<dtchen> I'm only referring to the Debian -> Ubuntu debdiff, BTW
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe I uploaded the wrong one then
<dtchen> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<LaserJock> my bash history has -3 -> -3ubuntu1
<LaserJock> but I did do one from -2 earlier
<LaserJock> whatever
<LaserJock> it's so much easier when I just upload the darn thing :-)
<dtchen> hehe
<dtchen> LaserJock: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wmii/3.9.2+debian-3ubuntu1
<LaserJock> dtchen: thanks, I suppose I coulda closed the bug in the changelog :/
<dtchen> no biggie
 * dtchen waves, Z
<micahg> umm, why wasn't wmii a sync?
<micahg> ah, the ld fix not in the changelog :-/
<micahg> oh, no, it could've been a sync :-/
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> LP #816956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816956 in ttf-arabeyes (Ubuntu) "Please sync fonts-arabeyes 2.1-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main), and remove ttf-arabeyes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816956
<debfx> ScottK: could you please approve bug #816907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816907 in natty-backports "Please backport virtualbox and virtualbox-guest-additions-iso 4.0.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816907
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Done
<debfx> thanks
<ScottK> jdstrand: ^^^ fixes security bugs, so I'd appreciate it if you would go ahead and process it.
<jdstrand> ScottK: virtualbox is done. can you rollback the bug to In Progress so I can do virtualbox-guest-additions-iso?
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> jdstrand: Done.
<ScottK> jdstrand: Thanks.
<jdstrand> sure thing
<jtaylor> is the changelog display in source packages dropping newlines or is it just my browser(opera)? e.g. sugar-base-0.90
<jtaylor> the changelog for -3 is one gigantic line
<dupondje> Laney: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/ghc.html sync this again? new upstream in debian which fixes http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=622731
<ubottu> Debian bug 622731 in ghc "GHC 7 deb package ships with a stripped libHSghc" [Normal,Fixed]
<dupondje> Heh
<dupondje> Please sync, cause now packages are broken it seems. haskell-devscripts depends on ghc (>= 7.0.4-3)
<dupondje> Or if somebody else can sync it :)
<micahg> dupondje: uh? not good, that first transition was a nightmare
<micahg> and I don't know if it's even done yet
<micahg> ah, was done
 * micahg wonders is 7 is ABI compatible with itself
<micahg> *if
<geser> dupondje: please talk to Laney before you sync ghc
<geser> bah, looks like fall-out for the mistaken "auto-sync" today
<dupondje> Thats indeed the reason :)
<c_korn> hm, if a manpage only contains a line ".so man/whatever.1" it is replaced with a symlink to that file. first it symlinks to whathever.1 instead of whatever.1.gz and then lintian complains that the symlink is not compressed
<dupondje> but haskell-devscripts is uninstallable now
<micahg> geser: right :(
<dupondje> guess some other also
<Laney> argh
<nigelb> I want to package something on Debian, but I don't have enough knowledge. What's the next step at this stage?
<nigelb> (Actually I want it in Ubuntu, but I'd rather work with Debian)
<Laney> is there a list of stuff that got synced?
<Laney> i'd rather revert haskell-devscripts
<jtaylor> nigelb: with what do you have problems?
<nigelb> jtaylor: New enough that I don't think I can solve problems that will arise.
<micahg> Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/sync110727/
<didrocks> the email to the ML will be soon sent
<maco> nigelb: so you need a sponsor then
<Laney> good job I didn't get GHC back in sync ;-)
<maco> sponsor/mentor
<nigelb> maco: Yeah, that.
<Laney> dupondje: if you want that patch in then you're free to backport it
<Laney> reverting haskell-devscripts now
<dupondje> Laney: haskell-devscripts is the only one giving issues ? :)
<Laney> looks that way
<dupondje> getting new ghc in was to much work ?
<Laney> have you ever experienced a haskell transition?
<dupondje> Much changed between 7.0.3 and 7.0.4 ? /)
 * tumbleweed waits for Laney to bring out his graphs
<dupondje> :P
<micahg> Laney: we don't want to make him cry yet :D
<dupondje> as long haskell-devscripts isn't broken anymore :)
<dupondje> The builders are having a hard time :p
<micahg> nah, there's just a queue for the first time in weeks :)
<c_korn> is there a way to tell dh_install to list the files which are installed into more than one package?
<jtaylor> no but you could probably look at the intersection of your *install files
<c_korn> hm, ok
<ScottK> I think there's a lintian check for that.
<ScottK> Not sure if we have it in Ubuntu yet or not.
<Laney> maco: thanks for the stats
<maco> Laney: np
<Laney> :-)
<ajmitch> maco: that page is interesting to say the least
<ajmitch> a bit worrying that there are so few non-canonical applicants in the last few months
<maco> ajmitch: bdrung wonders if thats always been the canonical:volunteer ratio, but i dont think i can go far back before i hit people-who-were-at-the-time-but-not-now (keybuk) and people-who-are-now-but-weren-then
<ajmitch> right, and it's not always clear :)
<bdrung> mailing all those people would be one solution
<bdrung> and introducing another color for 'unknown'
<ajmitch> maco: I'll let my team membership lapse & then reapply to pad the numbers, then :)
<maco> hah
<ScottK> ajmitch: Which set?
<ajmitch> ScottK: sorry?
<maco> ajmitch: which will you let expire?
<ScottK> Are you expecting to pad the approved numbers or the rejected numbers?
<ScottK> ;-)
<ajmitch> ScottK: rejected, this is why I can't let it lapse :)
<ajmitch> maco: I'm only a member of core-dev, if I get kicked out of there, my membership is gone :)
 * ajmitch shouldn't give Laney ideas
 * Laney spots a shiny 'Deactivate' button
 * Daviey wonders why the stats matter :/
<Laney> people were complaining we defer too much, so maco made some numbers
<ajmitch> Daviey: because it's useful to get indications of the health of the community
<maco> Laney: i didnt *make* them! i *counted* them!
<Laney> and then spotted something interesting
<Daviey> meh
<maco> 4 volunteers in 5.5 months applying...is...not many :-/
<nigelb> maco: I think dholbach will find the stats interesting.
<nigelb> He's been involved in trying to get new developers
<nigelb> Of note, there are new developers, except they probably aren't ready to apply yet.
<Daviey> Where were the stats posted?
<Laney> http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/dmb_record_keeping.html
<ajmitch> in a thread on ubuntu-devel
<Daviey> I'm a bit behind on my mailing lists today :(
<Laney> maco: About Sylvestre, there were some concerns raised (perhaps in private), so we pressed a bit on questioning and he didn't respond
<Daviey> (tbird is being a PoS for me this week)
<Laney> someone should poke that
<ajmitch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-July/033786.html
<ajmitch> Daviey: thunderbird is unfortunately often a PoS for me
<Daviey> maco fwiw, i'm not a big fan of showing peoples employer :)
<nigelb> Daviey: I know what you mean, but there a very narrow context where its useful.
<Daviey> You'll notice that i went to effort to not mention my employer for my latest application. :)
 * nigelb notes that there people doing work as part of day job and people doing work because of their interest + dayjob
<ajmitch> when it's a discussion about employees of a certain sponsoring company being treated differently than others, it can be useful to see the stats
<maco> ajmitch: which is exactly why i put it in
<Daviey> Yes, but i didn't want my employer in any way related to my Core Dev application.
<maco> i dont think the employer is relevant to the voting, but i figured the way to /find out/ whether it was turning up as relevant was to do a count and see. though really given the small deferral rate, i dont know how much conclusion you can draw about whether canonical employees are rejected at a higher rate than non-canonical employees, which is the allegation thats been made
<Daviey> Infact, somebody else raised my employer during my meeting and i added that it was irrelevant to my application.
<Laney> Assertions are being made in the thread that are just plain untrue
<Laney> it's really rather disheartening
<bdrung> Daviey: do you really think that knowing the employer would make a difference?
<Daviey> bdrung: No, but i specifically didn't make it part of my application.
<bdrung> okay.
<bdrung> stating 'i want to get upload rights because x, y, z' is better than writing 'i work for company x and i need upload rights because that's my job'
<Daviey> Well their are people on my team that do not have the relevant upload access they need to be able to do their job faster..
<Daviey> people who i trust, and have access in other sets.
<Daviey> For example, only MOTU can upload NEW.
<Daviey> (well and core.)
<Daviey> It's not a big deal.. i might add.
<Laney> I am trying to write down some 'guidelines'
<Daviey> standardisation \o/
<bdrung> Laney: thanks
<Daviey> clarity \o/
<Laney> I am not sure you could call it standardisation
<Laney> but maybe it will help with clarity
<Daviey> Also, we need a quorum-o-matic.py :)
<Daviey> Really, mootbot should /warn/ of quorum failure.
<Laney> well, sometimes people provide votes in advance via email
<Daviey> Laney: in *advance*?  That implies there is sometimes a pre-determined view, making the Q&A session a little odd.
<Laney> sometimes a member can determine all they need to satisfy themselves of a vote before the meeting
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-July/000956.html
<maco> Daviey: i often dont ask questions in hte meeting because the testimonials and LP were enough for me
<Daviey> maco: enough to +1, or ever enough for a -1?
<maco> enough to +1. if i had concerns thatd potentially warrant me giving a -1, then id want to ask questions
<Daviey> maco: good stuff!
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess I got stuck. Please help.
<Daviey> Laney: I think applying for archive access, the applicant should have examples of where they have helped others with less experience (or even peer).
<Daviey> For comments on merge proposals etc.
<Daviey> Should interfacing with the community, and shows that they have experience in reviewing to be able to sponsor in the future.
<maco> teaching something does tend to cement it more strongly
<Laney> yeah that would be nice, but I am wary of being too prescriptive
<Daviey> Laney: no, but as "things to do to make your application stronger"
<LaserJock> so up to this point the application process hasn't been written down?
<Laney> "You are encouraged to participate in peer review and to help with the training of new developers. This will help to make your application stronger."
<Laney> the process is, but the guidelines were probably not so well defined
<maco> LaserJock: the process is there, but there hasnt been a very descriptive rubric
<LaserJock> how can that be?
<LaserJock> I thought this stuff was written down in like 2005 :-)
<Laney> people were unsure when they were ready to apply
<maco> and some way skewed expectations popped up
<Daviey> Laney: If the applicant gets a "please come back later", that page should probably state that they can expect feedback on how to make their application stronger for next time.
<Laney> and apparently there has been some, uh, misinformation
<maco> Daviey: they usually do
<Laney>  - MOTU is dead
<Laney>  - To get core-dev one must get MOTU first
<Daviey> maco: ack, just as a process thing - they should be aware that they can expect it.
<maco> like i said on the mailing list, id heard rumours of a ">=30 uploads" expectation for motu applications around the time i applied so wasnt so sure id get through with only 15
<ajmitch> Laney: information about what's been going on with that has been a bit sporadic
<Laney> I am sure
<Laney> in the absence of clarity confusion reigns
<Daviey> I still think it's crazy anybody has direct access to the archive without peer review :)
<maco> heh
<Daviey> However, i think i'm a minority on that.
<maco> thatd be why i listed "alerts quickly & fixes it when an upload breaks things" in that first email i sent about expectations
<ajmitch> Daviey: you mean every upload should be peer-reviewed?
<Daviey> ajmitch: I wouldn't be against that in a principle :)
<maco> ajmitch: at least with my employer, all commits require a code review first
<ajmitch> for small changes it'd be quite onerous, like no-change rebuilds, or just changing some build dependencies
<RAOF> I think that's very reasonable for coding, but packaging is significantly different.
<Daviey> I've previously seen people do 3 uploads to get one issue fixed, and i can't but thinking the schoolboy errors would have been noticed in peer review.
<tumbleweed> we trust each other to write reasonable changelogs, and a fair number of people review those (post upload)
<Daviey> silly things like debian/patches/debain-changes-* auto generated patches, created by accident.
<tumbleweed> fortunatly lintian spots those these days
 * Laney wrote that check \o/
<ajmitch> assuming that people look at lintian output
<Daviey> i changed my debuild to not generated them :P
<Laney> are these changes generally brought to the developer's attention?
<tumbleweed> yeah, when doing qa-ish stuff in universe, lintian is noisy, but one should look for things one introduced onself
<Daviey> Yus.
<Daviey> I also find it odd that people that haven't done uploads for 2 years, still maintain their upload access. :)
<maco> ajmitch: people dont look at lintian output? O_O
<Daviey> lots has changed in 2 years :)
 * Laney looks at ajmitch 
<Laney> ;-)
<maco> i mean....if its "standards version is 0.0.1 out of date" then whatevs, but...
<Laney> #ubuntu-ajmitch-trolls
<Daviey> really, i think we should not show standards version in ubuntu lintian
<Daviey> any package with a ubuntu delta is not 3.9.2 compliant.
<ajmitch> maco: Laney is being mean to me...
<tumbleweed> Daviey: we have ubuntu-only packages
<ajmitch> maco: but I'm sure you've seen some stuff get through in uploads that lintian should be catching
<Daviey> tumbleweed: Yes, but unless the Maintainer is set to a person, it's not compliant with 3.9.2
<Laney> we have Ubuntu Policy
<Laney> that should alter debian policy when it makes sense, for example in that case
<Daviey> which is not standards version aware :)
<Laney> you mean lintian isn't aware of it?
<Laney> also, it is not maintained
<Daviey> Laney: do we have a 3.9.2 Ubuntu policy?
<Laney> it does however exist in principle
<tumbleweed> Daviey: oh I see what you mean
<Laney> someone should update it :-)
<Daviey> we seem wedged at 3.8.2.0ubuntu1 :)
<tumbleweed> it should alse have a clear list of changes between it an debian. I don't find the ubuntu policy useful
<Daviey> pkg ubuntu-policy
<Daviey> tumbleweed: do a debdiff :)
<tumbleweed> pah :)
<Laney> I can't remember the last time I used it before just now
 * Daviey raises a bug that ubuntu-policy should be reviewed and possibly merged
<Laney> but if we want standards-version to be useful for Ubuntu packages then it needs to be maintained
<Laney> and with that, goodnight!
<ajmitch> night Laney
 * Laney cuddles ajmitch 
<Laney> ♥ you really
<ajmitch> sure you do
<Daviey> bug #817264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817264 in ubuntu-policy (Ubuntu) "Policy should be reviewed and/or merged with latest debian-policy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817264
 * tumbleweed heads to sleep too. I swear I meant to, two hours ago...
<LaserJock> so ubuntu-policy doesn't have a maintainer?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-28
<micahg> hooray, thanks to the sync, we now have more FTBFS bugs than before :(
<ajmitch> micahg: think of it as an opportunity :)
<ajmitch> at least it could close a few "please upgrade" bugs
<micahg> heh, yeah, but it makes it just that much harder for us to get that list down by release time :)
<ajmitch> sadly yes
 * micahg wanted a full sync run done for the open sync requests, but this was ridiculous :)
<ajmitch> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/oneiric/ may get a little shorter
<micahg> yeah, although I filed requests for most of those already
<ajmitch> ah, nice
<ajmitch> how long was the ftbfs list for universe yesterday?
<micahg> 411
<ajmitch> 434 now, so not a huge jump
<micahg> and we filed syncs that probably would've fixed at least 10 more
<micahg> oh well, no use crying over spilled milk
<ajmitch> it'd be a bit hard to go back
<micahg> unfortunately, we also got caught up in some of the libjpeg-dev transition as well
<ajmitch> messy
<ajmitch> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/oneiric/ is a lot shorter now
<micahg> indeed :0
<ScottK> Handy.
<ajmitch> odd, there are a few -XbuildY packages that didn't get synced
<micahg> yep, that was a bug in the new system
<ScottK> That may be another bug.
<ajmitch> gnat-4.6 was uploaded to sid more than a couple of days ago, didn't get synced (4.6.1-1 in oneiric)
<ajmitch> so the autosync has a few bugs still :)
<dnivra> highvoltage: ping ?
<dholbach> good morning
<tumbleweed> looks like about 2 weeks worth of new FTBFS packages: http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/ubuntu-qa/qa-ftbfs/oneiric-historical.html
<Laney> oh yay
<ajmitch> Laney: you were getting bored anyway
<Laney> poor old universe getting disproportionately hit :(
<dupondje> universe: 434 packages
<dupondje> guess some work todo :D
<Laney> I just heard someone at the derivatives roundtable say that they did an archive rebuild of squeeze and only got 10 FTBFS
<Laney> jealous
<geser> Laney: natty had only 16 known FTBFS and 4 depwait (on i386; amd64 was even better) at release, so not that bad
<Laney> in all components?
<dupondje> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/natty.html
<dupondje> universe 130 :P
<Laney> i386/amd64 are pretty goofd really
<dupondje> alot of linker issues in Oneiric FTBFS
<jtaylor> wheren't those mostly handled already?
<jtaylor> hm yes the autosync was not complete, e.g. the sugar-base versions where also not synced
<jtaylor> uploaded on 25. in debian
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cipux-storage/3.4.0.2-6
<dupondje> please trigger a rebuild
<dupondje> was broken dep, is fixed :)
<tumbleweed> dupondje: retried
<dupondje> Successfully built on rothera (i386)
<dupondje> one down ! :D
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easymp3gain/0.5.0-6
<dupondje> retry plz ! :)
<tumbleweed> dupondje: retried i386, if that builds, I'll do the others
<jtaylor> should build, the change to -6 is a patch from me
<dupondje> I tried locally also
<dupondje> it builds :)
<dupondje> libreadline5-dev is uninstallable ?
<dupondje> ah should now use libreadline-gplv2-dev ?
 * Laney spies persia in the NM queue :-)
<tumbleweed> Laney: he was attempting to get through it during debconf. But his advocate is lagging :)
<nigelb> \o/
<Laney> you fast NMers
 * Laney shakes fist
 * tumbleweed attempted to advocate him, but I need a key that only his advocate has (and there are also key strength issues...)
 * Laney wonders if anything on at debconf ATM is more enticing than listening to Pavement
<Laney> haskell talk later :-O
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitit/0.8.0.1-2 => also rebuild :)
 * Laney smells some haskell
<dupondje> indeed
<dupondje> devscripts depend error ;)
<Laney> mashed
<nigelb> Laney: hat off to your sense of smell ;)
<nigelb> *hats
<Laney> :>
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdbc/+bug/812454 fyi
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 812454 in hdbc (Ubuntu) "Sync hdbc 2.2.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<Laney> why?
<dupondje> As we are in sync again then?
<dupondje> Could somebody do a testbuild of http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libg/libgphoto2/libgphoto2_2.4.11-3.dsc on armel ?
<c_korn> I have a problem with build format 3 (quilt). my series file is applied entirely but debuild -S -sa fails: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=q0N2gwjp
<tumbleweed> can you pop and push your patches successfully? looks like thy are out of sync
<c_korn> yeah, quilt pop -a and quilt push -a succeeds. but I think I know where the problem is. let me check...
<jtaylor> I had the problem once when converting from 1.0 with direct upstream changes in debian.diff
<jtaylor> 3.0 then tried to apply the patches a second time
<c_korn> the problem was the upstream tarball
<tumbleweed> what was wrong with it?
<Laney> patching POTFILES.skip is the worst
<c_korn> it has one top level directory which is not the package-version name but is "usr". debuild did not get it. had to repackage it include a new top level directory with the correct name and put "usr" under it.
<tumbleweed> c_korn: ah. Yes if there is only one top-level directory, it is assumed to be the package name
<c_korn> I should tell upstream to change this. I think it is the common way in the open source community and not a specific Debian/Ubuntu policy.
<tumbleweed> more generally, it's common in tarballs :)
<jtaylor> try getting windows upstreams to do that xD
<tumbleweed> fortunatly they don't know what tarballs are
<Laney> dpkg-source doesn't just rename the directory?
<Laney> or create the right one and unpack into it
<Laney> hmm
<tumbleweed> dupondje: I couldn't test that under qemu, libgvc5 segfaulted in postinst
<jtaylor> its configuring in mine
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: did you hit bug 815933?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815933 in graphviz (Ubuntu) "libgvc5 segfaults on installation on armel" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815933
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: yes
<dupondje> tumbleweed: Well it was merged from debian with 'Disabled graphviz from the Build-Dependencies on ARM'.
<dupondje> seems like we still need it :)
<dupondje> or not ? a the bug is closed with Invalid ...
<jtaylor> it seems to work on the builders
<jtaylor> was that the reason for disabled graphviz?
<dupondje> FTBFS on ARM
<dupondje> but if thats fixed, we don't need to disable it anymore ofc
<dupondje> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/567422
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 567422 in libgphoto2 (Ubuntu) "ARM FTBFS fix for libgphoto2 on lucid" [High,Fix released]
<jtaylor> does not look related to this issue
<jtaylor> but it could have been fixed in .11
<dupondje> but to test that it needs to get a real testbuild on armel :)
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-cprng-aes/0.2.1-1
<dupondje> rebuild plz :D
<Laney> doing
<Laney> twidge needs updating, if you fancy doing that
<Laney> i'll sponsor it as an nmu into debian for you
<dupondje> Laney: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/twidge.html is newest no ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it is broken, see the bugs
<dupondje> I see
<dupondje> let me look :)
<Laney> should be easy
<dupondje> if it builds on ghc7 yea :P
<Laney> what was the way to work around the "gnomekeyring.IOError" in lpapi stuff? I can't remove python-gnomekeyring because some other things depend on it.
<dupondje> HaXml >=1.13.2 && <1.19
<dupondje> stupid thing :)
<Laney> bet it works if you change that
<dupondje> `Content' is not applied to enough type arguments Expected kind `*', but `Content' has kind `* -> *'
<dupondje> boo ! :p
<Laney> :'(
<dupondje> contentToString :: [Content] -> String
<dupondje> thats the line ... but god :) I don't know Haskell :)
<tumbleweed> Laney: it's in launchpadlib's NEWS
<Laney> ah yeah, I couldn't remember where it was
<Laney> bah
<tumbleweed> persia: now that my brain has unfogged, the advantage of my sponsorship miner over +related-packages is that it allows the sponsoree to see which sponsors to poke, and gives them an easy way to see the uploads they sponsored. Less useful for you, more useful for the sponsoree and endorser
<dupondje> Laney: http://projects.haskell.org/HaXml/migrate.html
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> but I don't understand a *** from it :)
<dupondje> héhé
<persia> tumbleweed: I'm not generally in favour of hard relationship between sponsors and endorsers: I'd rather see endorsements from people who interacted as peers in various places, rather than just from folk who sponsored diffs: I can read the diffs, so if the endorsement is just comment on the quality of the change, I have to infer the opinion of the endorser by mostly guesswork.
<persia> tumbleweed: Conversely, if someone says "I've seen them answering lots of questions on IRC (or in email, or whatever), and they are a major contributor to ${DEVELOPMENT_TEAM}", that is a lot clearer to me.
<persia> As a result, while I recognize the feature difference, I question it's value :)
<tumbleweed> it was useful to me when endorsing people, as I am pretty forgetful :)
<persia> tumbleweed: I suppose.  I'd rather read your endorsement based on you having a sense they are a good person, and have done good things, then because you did a review of their specific diffs, but that may just be me.
<persia> Folk you remember are more likely to be your peers, to my way of thinking.
<hrw> Can't locate Locale/gettext.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.12 /usr/share/perl/5.12 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/dpkg-cross line 6.
<hrw> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/dpkg-cross line 6.
<tumbleweed> persia: of course I remember them. I don't remember the details of everything I did with htem, which means I don''t know how rounded their experience is and how many issues I ran into with them
<hrw> sorry
<persia> tumbleweed: Ah, that's fair.
 * tumbleweed wonders if its safe to dist-upgrade today
<dupondje> Laney: fixing twidge doesn't seem as easy as expected. need to have some knowledge to adjust the code to build against newer HaXml
<Laney> ok no worries
<Laney> i will do it
<dupondje> ok :D
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-cprng-aes/0.2.1-1 => still this should build fine now? Tested it locally in a pbuilder
<hrw> btw - is there a requirement that versions in debian/changelog do not contain holes? so 1.51 -> 1.53 should not be used
<persia> hrw: There is no such requirement, but it's recommended to avoid this for native packages where possible.
<dupondje> configure: error: Python.h not found
<dupondje> mmmm :)
<Laney> dpkg-deb: building package `twidge' in `../twidge_1.0.8.1+nmu1_amd64.deb'.
<dupondje> Laney++
<Laney> not sure I fully understand the new api
<Laney> but ho hum
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> its not really the sweetest coding language imo :)
 * Laney fixes a laser stare
<tumbleweed> Laney: haskell debconf talk time
<Laney> oh!
<Laney> good reminder
<hrw> can someone take care of bug 817513 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817513 in dpkg-cross (Ubuntu) "Merge 2.6.5 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817513
<hrw> debdiff attached
<hrw> persia: thx for info
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/underscore/1.1.6-1
<dupondje> builds fine now :)
<dupondje> I wish I had a rebuild button :p
<Laney> that should be done by the depwait checker
<dupondje> but somehow it didn't :s
<geser> dupondje: once you sponsors get sick of pushing buttons for you, they try to push you for MOTU
<Laney> tumbleweed: recognise those graphs? :P
<dupondje> geser: i'm working on it ;)
<tumbleweed> Laney: I remember them being uglier :)
<tumbleweed> dupondje: rebuilt
<dupondje> libreadline5-dev got removed by a sync yesterday
<dupondje> great :D
<tumbleweed> Laney: IIRC the depwait checker is buggy
<Laney> would have been a test case for wgrant then :-)
<tumbleweed> I'm sure we'll find more :)
 * Laney waves
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netifaces/0.5-2.1ubuntu1
<dupondje> and this one seems to build fine also
<hrw> argh... new day, new lintian warning learnt
<hrw> patch-modifying-debian-files this time
<Laney> all good fun
<hrw> will move patches to debian/patches/gcc/ instead.
<Laney> dupondje: erm, how did you build that?
<Laney> it fails.
<dupondje> netifaces? In pbuilder it worked here :s
<Laney> well not here and not on the buildd
<dupondje> weird :s
<Laney> did you look at the failure reason and see if it still applied?
<Laney> Found files in /usr/local/lib/python2.7 (must be in /usr/lib for python2.7).
<Laney> zul: you might want to check the failure of netifaces (you uploaded it)
<zul> its on my todo list
<Laney> great, ty
<dupondje> dpkg-deb: building package `python-netifaces-dbg' in `../python-netifaces-dbg_0.5-2.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<dupondje> heh :s
<Laney> have a look at the contents of the package though
<Laney> i don't know what does that sanity check but you probably dont have it
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-skype/20110407+svn612+dfsg-1 => this one should build also now :)
<Laney> no.
<dupondje> dependency shizzle is fixed, but it fails indeed
<dupondje> sorry
<micahg> dupondje: no, I have a patch for that one
<micahg> dupondje: that's a multiarch issue
<Laney> it fails in debian too
<Laney> file an rcbug
<Laney> :-)
<micahg> Laney: I'm going to send my patch to debian
<Laney> excellent
<micahg> but good to know it fails there now too, I'll use the virtual FTBFS status
<Laney> if you don't get a response then i will sponsor an nmu for you
<jtaylor> concerning all the as-needed patches I sent to debian, should I apply them in an ubuntu delta before the feature freeze or can that be done later too?
<Laney> later, but don't forget
<jtaylor> for those where there was no debian maintainer reaction
<Laney> make sure to ping the bugs
<dupondje> If we fixed a ftbfs with an ubuntu delta, and debian fixed it. Sync again or leave it ?
<micahg> dupondje: leave it at this point unless there's some other interesting change
<micahg> dupondje: unless it was fixed last cycle in which case syncing rebuilds with the new toolchain
<Laney> note in merge-o-matic that the diff in ubuntuX is no longer needed
<dupondje> mmm, apt-file broken ?
<dupondje> Ignoring source without Contents File: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/Contents-amd64.gz
<dupondje> micahg:
<micahg> dupondje: so, $_ is whatever the current array value is
<dupondje> before it tries: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/Contents-amd64.gz
<micahg> if you remove it, then you can remove the surrounding loop as well
<dupondje> after: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Contents-amd64.gz
<micahg> dupondje: right, so that part is fine, it's just now the surrounding loop is useless :)
<dupondje> you sure? cause it still need to loop over oneiric oneiric-updates etc ?
<dupondje> the loop wasn't introduced into 2.5.0 neither btw
<micahg> dupondje: that's not what that foreach does though
 * micahg grabs the code
<micahg> dupondje: it's splitting on white-space
<micahg> dupondje: $_ represents whatever is in @extra one at a time, so it's just pushing the same thing multiple times into that reference
<micahg> unless I'm missing something
<micahg> dupondje: you're right, I'm quite confused
<Laney> debian has contents in dists/.../main and dists/...
<micahg> dupondje: ah, ignore me, I forgot about the implicit use of $_ in the pattern match
<Laney> the latter is a symlink
<micahg> Laney: I was just trying to figure out why the loop wasn't worthless
<dupondje> Laney: indeed, but we don't have :)
<dupondje> so its broken :D
<Laney> I suspect the symlink wasn't there when debian made that change
<Laney> you could talk to thijs about reverting it
<Laney> (if ftpmaster plan on keeping it there)
 * Laney is out, toodles
<LaserJock> is there a FTBFS list for Universe?
<jtaylor> LaserJock: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/natty.html
<LaserJock> jtaylor: thanks
<geser> dupondje, Laney: pkgbinarymangler does the sanity check
<micahg> LaserJock: there should be a link for oneiric on that page
<jtaylor> or you just replace natty with oneiric when pasting ;)
<geser> or just use http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<Daviey> jtaylor: sounds to me that you have underestimated how lazy some of us are.
<geser> links are there to be clicked :)
<LaserJock> geser: heh, xchat had it buried
<dupondje> bleh
<dupondje> want to fix boinc, but seems I can't fix it :(
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> gtk/taskbarex.cpp:20:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory => So I need to add -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0
<dupondje> but can't get it to it seems :s
<micahg> dupondje: no, you need to use pkg-config
<dupondje> boincmgr_CPPFLAGS = $(AM_CPPFLAGS) $(WX_CPPFLAGS) $(SQLITE3_CPPFLAGS) $(LIBNOTIFY_CFLAGS) $(CLIENTGUIFLAGS)
<dupondje> is in the Makefile.am
<dupondje> then added to configure.ac: CLIENTGUIFLAGS="${CLIENTGUIFLAGS} ${GTK_CFLAGS}"
<dupondje> but seems the GTK_CFLAGS never get aded :s
 * micahg isn't sure which is run first
<micahg> dupondje: are GTK_CFLAGS populated in configure?
<dupondje> there is m4/gtk-2.0.m4
<dupondje> which should do that
<dupondje> micahg: could you have a look with me or :)
<micahg> dupondje: not right now, maybe later
<dupondje> k
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libclaw/1.6.1-5 => is waiting for a dep
<dupondje> that is in ubuntu ... :)
<dupondje> and builds fine in my pbuilder
<micahg> dupondje: dep doesn't exist
<micahg> oh, maybe it does now
<dupondje> libjpeg62-dev provides it
<micahg> weird, both options are in main as well
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gargoyle-free/2010.1-2
<dupondje> waiting for the same ...
<dupondje> strange really :)
<micahg> dupondje: there are a lot of packages like that
<dupondje> yea indeed
<dupondje> for some odd reason :)
<dupondje> but gtg now
 * ajmitch needs to check in an oneiric chroot, but it's possible that libjpeg62-dev & libjpeg8-dev both provide the same virtual package
<ajmitch> since libjpeg6b hasn't been updated for 13 weeks
<micahg> ajmitch: right, apt doesn't know which one to use so it fails
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/libj/libjpeg6b/news/20110708T221903Z.html needs to be merged
<ajmitch> so that the transition to libjpeg8 can go ahead
<micahg> ajmitch: I asked about that in devel, we already have a few transitions that aren't done yet, I guess I should send a mail to ubuntu-devel about it instead
<micahg> there are ~300 packages for the libjpeg transition
<ajmitch> you'll see that in debian, there was a libjpeg8 & a libjpeg62 upload on the same day, switching which package Provides: libjpeg-dev
<ajmitch> oh this'll be *fun*
<micahg> ajmitch: we weren't supposed to get the new libjpeg8 :)
<ajmitch> I know :)
<ajmitch> now that we have it, who gets to coordinate this mess?
<micahg> ajmitch: well, if the transition happens, we'll set it up in the tracker, the question is should it happen
<ajmitch> right, someone needs to be able to decide that
<micahg> TB?
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> or just a mail to ubuntu-devel to see what people think
<micahg> well, I'll send a mail to ubuntu-devel first
<micahg> actually, I thought doko already did
<ajmitch> nothing that I can see from him about it
<micahg> nope, idk where I saw that...
<micahg> ajmitch: sent to the release team w/a cc to ubuntu-devel
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> micahg: quick reply, at least
<micahg> ajmitch: that's good, hopefully by tomorrow, a "fixed" version of libjpeg8 will get uploaded and we can gave all the FTBFS ones back
<ajmitch> that should cut down the list a bit
<ajmitch> hardest part of the upload is writing the changelog
<micahg> heh
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-29
<stlsaint> would anyone mind taking a look at these errors at the bottom of this paste: http://paste.debian.net/124453/
<geser> stlsaint: the problem are probably those two "fail" in line 35 and 38: try adding "m4" and "curl" to Build-Depends
<stlsaint> micahg: the package is calling for some programs that are not in the official repositories for ubuntu
<stlsaint> micahg: i am tryign to help someone else debug some failed handbrake build attempts
<stlsaint> afk for now
<dupondje> micahg: thanks for checking the libjpeg-dev shizzle
<dupondje> if we get that fixed, it seems alot of packages will build again :D
<artfwo> in comments to a revu upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-cpufreq i was advised to update Standards-Version to 3.9.2, but now lintian complains it's too new: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/indicator-cpufreq-1107290924/lintian
<artfwo> should i decrease it back to 3.9.1?
<geser> artfwo: no, lintian on REVU just don't know 3.9.2 yet
<artfwo> ah, okay
<artfwo> so, the issues in revu are worked out, if anyone feels like sponsoring a package (url above), please do so :)
<bobweaver> !info
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to learn more about how a distro like ubuntu is put together upstreams and how it is all put together wouls love  any links thanks
<artfwo> bobweaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment might be a good overview
<ojap> Hi, I'm looking to contribute code to Ubuntu and have gone through setting up my environment. I was just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on the next stages I need to take to find a suitable bug.
<broder> ojap: you could try taking a look at http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/, but what a "suitable bug" is would depend a lot on your background and skillset
<ojap> broder: I have had a look at the Harvest site, I am a comp sci student with experience in a few different languages, looking to start with simple bugs to begin with
<broder> ojap: sounds like the bitesize bugs would be a good place to start, then
<broder> ojap: note that the default view is limited to packages that are part of ubuntu-desktop, but i don't think that will include things like core plumbing packages
<broder> and definitely won't include packages that aren't on the ubuntu desktop CD
<broder> so you could remove the limit if you wanted to widen your search some
<ojap> broder: Yeah, bitesize bugs to begin with - just trying to find something suitable.
<ojap> broder: Maybe looking for a typo or something similar just to understand the process.
<broder> ojap: i can look and see if i spot something that looks easy
<ojap> broder: any help would be great, thanks
<broder> ojap: bug #791866 and bug #793554 basically amount to typo bugs, and it'd be fairly straightforward to fix them both simultaneously
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791866 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Add emits stanza for unmounted-remote-filesystems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793554 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Add emits stanza for deconfiguring-networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793554
<broder> i would also poke around and see if there are any other similar bugs that you could roll into one fix
<ojap> thanks everyone - understanding how to branch the code and then actually fixing the code is going to take me a little while to get working
<broder> hmm...anybody know if harvest is running on the same machine as the sponsor queue? there are several bugs in harvest that are marked fix released
<tumbleweed> broder: very different IPs
<broder> tumbleweed: so they are. i guess i'll just have to harass dholbach next time he's around
<micahg> broder: he's on vacation :)
 * broder is in no rush :)
<broder> aha - harvest pulls from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/bitesize.csv
<broder> which *would* be the same server as the sponsor queue :)
<tumbleweed> yup
<micahg> broder: so, you can file a bug against the ubuntu-qa-website I think
<broder> i think harvest is just behind on checking the csv file
<micahg> well, now that you know the csv file, you can check if the bugs are in there
<broder> they're not
<broder> at least not the one i saw earlier
<RenatoSilva> is there any other support channel, more advanced for ubuntu? #ubuntu is often useless to me. Example: alt+f2 stopped working, and the button for showing desktop on the bottom-left disappeared.
<dtchen> 17:25 -!- Channel #ubuntu-power-users created Thu May 19 07:32:30 2011
<dtchen> ^^ RenatoSilva
<dtchen> be aware that it won't be nearly as active
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> tx
<Laney> compared to #ubuntu, that might not be a bad thing :-)
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks
<jtaylor> us $(all_libraries) some special libtool/autotools variable?
<jtaylor> ... some dpkg-shlisb warnings should really be made errors, nobody reads them
<jtaylor> including me who submitted an incomplete patch for paps :/
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-30
<benonsoftware> Question: Do I have to have good knowledge at a programming language to be a MOTU?
<tumbleweed> benonsoftware: no
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: Thanks, that lets me let of some steam :)
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: Do you know how to install a egg file?
<tumbleweed> benonsoftware: yes, and you probably don't want to. eggs aren't the preferred source distribution form for python.
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: Can you please tell me? :)
<tumbleweed> first of all, don't install it system-wide, install it in a virtualenv
<benonsoftware> Yep
<tumbleweed> then you can install it with pip / easy_install (don't remember if pip can install eggs)
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: Do I have to know any to be a MOTU?
<tumbleweed> yes, but you'll learn most of what you need to know along the way
<benonsoftware> Ok
 * benonsoftware is finally understanding the guide 500 times later
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: What should I do after I have read the Getting Started guide?
<tumbleweed> how about: find a bitesize bug on harvest and try to fix it?
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: What is the harvest URL again?
<benonsoftware> Found it
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: What bug should I choose in Harvest?
<benonsoftware> See you
<tumbleweed> something that interests you. And I'm off to lunch, no need to ask me specifically, an answer from anyone will do :)
<tumbleweed> meh. He should lurk
<OwaisL> Hi everyone, does anyone have any idea about when/if this webkitgtk  patch will be included in oneiric? https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45395
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 45395 in WebKit Gtk "[GTK] DOM bindings do not have gir annotations" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<stlsaint> is the mentor program dead or not?
<tumbleweed> stlsaint: it's dead. But feel free to ask questions here
<hakermania> ouao
<hakermania> I'm talking to you through finch :D
<hakermania> inside a Guake terminal LOL
<stlsaint> would anyone mind taking a look at my piuparts build log on a failed test: http://paste.debian.net/124625/
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-31
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<benonsoftware> tumbleweed: Say if I'm not that good at making patches could I find a bug that has a patch and package that?
<jmarsden> benonsoftware: Sure.  Many such bugs will already be tagged with the 'patch' tag to make them easier to find.
<jmarsden> benonsoftware: When you have a working package, attach your debdiff to the bug report concerned.
<benonsoftware> jmarsden: Thanks, it's just that I'm not that good at programming yet :)
<benonsoftware> is there going to be a Packaging Class any time soon?
<jmarsden> benonsoftware: If you mean something in #ubuntu-classroom, see http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html (which means no).  Read the Packaging Guide and learn from that, no need to wait for a class.
<benonsoftware> Can someone please send me a memo pointing to http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<jmarsden> benonsoftware: If you need one, why not send yourself one :)  Seems a very odd request... ?
<benonsoftware> jmarsden: I thought I couldn't send one to myself
<jmarsden> Since you already know the URL, and are online, what use is sending you a memo with it in?
<jmarsden> (I just sent you one by the way)
<benonsoftware> jmarsden: I want to go to a class in Sep. I'll forget about it. I don't like sending emails to myself :)
<lifeless> put it in your calendar
<benonsoftware> lifeless: A what? :)
<lifeless> A tool for remembering to do things
<benonsoftware> lifeless: What things? :)
 * benonsoftware likes acting dumb :)
<lifeless> benonsoftware: not a particularly good strategy for gaining respect or getting assistance.
<lifeless> heh
<chilicuil> hi there, does anyone know which package contains 'addional drivers' program?
<benonsoftware> chilicuil: Like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<chilicuil> benonsoftware: yep, but the program itself not the driver
<micahg> is 3 days too much build skew to give back 3 out of 4 arches or should I do a no change rebuild?
<micahg> nm, it's haskell, so giving back
<benonsoftware> What would be a good debaian package to adopt? http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/
<Laney> something you use
<benonsoftware> Laney: I don't use many of them. I don't know which one to choose :)
<benonsoftware> Laney: So which one should I choose?
<Laney> benonsoftware: nobody can tell you that. Only that it's best to maintain software you use.
<Laney> understanding the language it's programmed in would be good too, but not required.
<jtaylor> use wnpp-alert to list orphaned packages which you have installed
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know if there is a channel for questions about canonnical's offerings, like Landscape?
<paultag> #nonfree-crap ?
<paultag> soc: I honestly have no idea. I'd email someone :)
<paultag> soc: there's no community around those tools, so it might be canonical employees, so you might have the best luck during normal hours during the week
<saimanoj> hello all
<philipballew> what do i need installed on my comp to download from svn?
<RAOF> philipballew: svm
<RAOF> GAH! svn :)
<philipballew> haha. and when i download it all i do is cd into is and build?
<RAOF> That depends on the source.
<RAOF> Whatever project you're grabbing will probably have some build instructions, though.
<philipballew> true. i see it says i need to make,make strip, make install. I would think check install would be better. and i have to ./configure before make to correct?
<RAOF> That depends.
<RAOF> Projects can have arbitrarily crazy build systems.
<RAOF> It's more likely that you'll need to run autogen.sh, though.
<philipballew> whats the best way to figure this stuff out?
<philipballew> documentation?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Many projects will use autotools, which will have an INSTALL file saying “we use autotools, do this…”.  There are many other posibilities, though, and they're all different.
<philipballew> i read the ubuntu compile documentation. might need to read more to
<philipballew> haha, makes sence to me somewhat. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/655934/ this is what the file has
<philipballew> it looks to be easy
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-23
<Alison_Chaiken> Greetings, Ubuntu GeniusBar staff.
<Alison_Chaiken> I have one Lintian error I just can't figure out.
<Alison_Chaiken> lintian complains that my package name should match my shared-object library name.
<Alison_Chaiken> But it already does!   When I check what SO library is in the package, I get "libfoo0" and the package is called libfoo0_version.deb.
<Alison_Chaiken> Assuredly the main package should not be called foo0_version.deb?
<Alison_Chaiken> Maybe the package that contains libfoo0 is not the one it's complaining about, but other packages don't contain libfoo0.
<RAOF> Alison_Chaiken: It's easier to discuss things with context; can we have the lintian output & the contents of your package in a pastebin?
<Alison_Chaiken> Sure RAOF, pastebin coming up.
<Alison_Chaiken> RAOF, here it is: http://pastebin.com/1CmUTUw4
<RAOF> That's not a package-name-should-match-SONAME warning?
<RAOF> That's saying that you should probably use a .symbols file; which is true, they're quite useful.
<Alison_Chaiken> RAOF, without "-i -I" flags for lintian, I get the other warning.
<RAOF> (As long as it's C)
<Alison_Chaiken> So it's the same error.
<RAOF> It's not the same error; can you pastebin the output without “-i -I”?
<Alison_Chaiken> Hmm, I guess the SO library is there, but the symbols control file is missing.
<Alison_Chaiken> Sure, will take a moment, as I'm building in a Qemu and have to transfer to paste.
<Alison_Chaiken> Hmm, you're right: that package doesn't give the error!
<Alison_Chaiken> Must be a different package . . .
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, it's the main executable package!
<Alison_Chaiken> Paste in one minute.
<Alison_Chaiken> RAOF, http://pastebin.com/F08uj7Uu
<RAOF> Alison_Chaiken: And does the nobdy package contain libnobdy.so.0?
<Alison_Chaiken> I think I get it RAOF: I included libfoo in the main package, and shouldn't have!
<Alison_Chaiken> So that library is in two packages, one of which does in fact have (I think) the correct name.
<RAOF> Yes; libnobdy0 is the right name for that package.
<Alison_Chaiken> So main executable package is called nobdy though, right?
<RAOF> It can be called whatever you want, but if the project is called “nobdy” then nobdy seems like a good name ☺
<Alison_Chaiken> And then package with libnobdy.so.0.1.11 in it should be called libnobdy0, and libnobdy.so.0.1.11 shouldn't be in nobdy package.
<Alison_Chaiken> Amazing how I was stuck on this an hour, and as soon as I annoyed someone else by asking, I saw that the library was in two packages, sigh.
<RAOF> That's the way it goes ;)
<Alison_Chaiken> I need a stuffed penguin to ask questions.
<Alison_Chaiken> A stuffed penguin is charming, but an inflatable penguin is disturbing.   Or is the other way around?
<Alison_Chaiken> Another less pressing question is, debuild is giving me a "secret key not available" even though I saw which key to use in ~/.devscripts, which used to solve the problem.
<Alison_Chaiken> I have a workaround, but even "source ~/.devscripts" before debuild doesn't work.
<Alison_Chaiken> I can't figure out which wrong key debsign as used by debuild uses.
<Alison_Chaiken> Or why, apparently, debuild no longer uses the environment in .devscripts.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm using 12.04 in a Qemu.
<RAOF> Alison_Chaiken: If you pass -k$YOURKEY to debuild manually, does it work?
<Alison_Chaiken> RAOF, I tried that, but it still doesn't work.
<Alison_Chaiken> After debuild exits with debsign error, DEBSIGN_KEYID=1234 debsign works!
<RAOF> So the problem is not that debuild isn't getting the environment correct, it's that debuild isn't finding the key you've specified. Does your qemu environment *have* that key?
<Alison_Chaiken> Yes, gpg --list-keys shows it.
<Alison_Chaiken> Cool, I took that SO library out of the main package and now, except for lack of man page, my packages are lintian-clean: yahoo!
<Alison_Chaiken> (This has taken me months.)
<Alison_Chaiken> debsign is using a directory in /tmp for its work.
<RAOF> Does gpg --list-secret-keys show it? You need the private key to sign anything.
<Alison_Chaiken> I bet it looks there for the keys when invoked from debuild but since it starts from CWD when I invoke it alone manually, it works.
<Alison_Chaiken> Yes, gpg --list-secret-keys and gpg --list-keys both show the key.
<Alison_Chaiken> Otherwise, post-debuild manual explicit debsign invocation wouldn't work.
<RAOF> You're not doing something odd like running debuild as root?
<Alison_Chaiken> It's not that the key isn't there, it's that debsign finds it and debuild doesn't.
<Alison_Chaiken> Nope, running debuild as me with default fakeroot stuff.
<ScottK> RAOF's question is a key one.
<Alison_Chaiken> ScottK, I'm sure I'm doing something odd!
<Alison_Chaiken> But as a newb, I haven't screwed much with debuild or debian/control.
<ScottK> In any case, if debsign works, you've got a signed package, so it's a win.
<Alison_Chaiken> And I'm running as me, not root.   I understand that $HOME is different for root, which means ~/.gpg and ~/.devscripts wouldn't be found.
<Alison_Chaiken> And in fact, error message says "Alison Chaiken <alchaiken@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<ScottK> What are you putting after -k when you run debuild?
<Alison_Chaiken> In .devscripts I have DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-k'Alison Chaiken <alchaiken@gmail.com>'"
<RAOF> Oh! I didn't know that worked; I've always used my keyid.
<Alison_Chaiken> RAOF, it *used to* work!
<ScottK> I didn't know that for a long time either.
<Alison_Chaiken> Actually, it still sort of works, as the error message has the right ID for me, but it doesn't find the corresponding key.
<ScottK> It was a happy day when I discovered it.
<Alison_Chaiken> I actually did RTFM, but I missed some of the Clues.
<ScottK> Alison_Chaiken: Try -k alchaiken@gmail.com
<Alison_Chaiken> fg
<ScottK> Also I'd try it directly in the debuild invocation: debuild -k alchaiken@gmail.com
<Alison_Chaiken> Will do.
<ScottK> When I've had to use -k, I always only used the email address, not including the pretty name.
<Alison_Chaiken> ScottK!   That was it dude!
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> So, I sort of came in on the middle of this story.  Is this a package you're trying to get into Debian/Ubuntu?
<Alison_Chaiken> So "-k'$DEBFULLNAME $DEBEMAIL'" used to work, but now it wants "-k'$DEBEMAIL'" instead.
<Alison_Chaiken> Yessir, ScottK.    I work on a project which already has one component in, and the others are now Lintian-clean, except that someone has to write a man page.
<Alison_Chaiken> Unfortunately me.
<Alison_Chaiken> I will pastebin my .devscripts so that the helpful RAOF can see.
<ScottK> I suspect that "Alison Chaiken <alchaiken@gmail.com>" is not '$DEBFULLNAME $DEBEMAIL'.  That's probably  "Alison Chaiken alchaiken@gmail.com"
<Alison_Chaiken> Good point, ScottK.   I wasn't actually using the macros.
<ScottK> In any case, that's just used to pick the right key, so there's no need to use more than the email address.
<Alison_Chaiken> http://pastebin.com/PnKngjiD RAOF now works.
<Alison_Chaiken> 9 PM, time for dinner!
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks, motu, for your never-failing help.   This channel and #openembedded have never ever failed me.
<ScottK> Alison_Chaiken: BTW, your email address doens't need to be quoted.  It doesn't hurt, but it's not needed either.
<Alison_Chaiken> I really appreciate it.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Alison_Chaiken> ScottK, there was a wise man named Murphy . . .
<Alison_Chaiken> But I *do* believe you.
<ScottK> Glad to help.  And besides, us old folks have to stick together....
<Alison_Chaiken> As a penance, every week I go on #pandaboard or Pandaboard mailing list and answer one or two of the most F FAQs.
<Alison_Chaiken> So if you want to know why the Pandaboard doesn't work when you plugin your USB mouse, or you can't figure out to tell if HW acceleration of graphics is working on Panda, I'm you're girl.
<ScottK> Nice.
<Alison_Chaiken> Not really, but let's let Ricardo Salveti and Rob Clark answer hard questions, no?
<ScottK> BTW, please help with our developer documentation.  People who've been doing it for a long time are too experienced to write stuff for new people.  Now is when we need your help.
<Alison_Chaiken> But I am tired.   "sudo make salmon-salad".
<Alison_Chaiken> sudo -k'alchaiken@gmail.com' salmon-salad
 * ScottK had salmon salad tonight (really).
<ScottK> ;-)
<Alison_Chaiken> ScottK, you be da man!   Did you save me any?
<ScottK> It's also three hours later here, so it was awhile ago.
<Alison_Chaiken> You must be hungry again then.
<ScottK> There was a little left, but it'd been sitting on the table for several hours and I figured it wasn't going to survive the trip home.
<Alison_Chaiken> 7 AM meeting with darn Europeens, meaning 10 hours from now . . .
<ScottK> No.  Not really.  Italian tradition is to stuff the guests full, so I"m still recovering.
<Alison_Chaiken> I went to a company picnic.   I arrived late and ate all the leftover grilled chicken and ribs.
<ScottK> Nice.
<Alison_Chaiken> But I rode a cycling century yesterday and feel entitled.
<ScottK> That sounds dangerously like exercise.
<Alison_Chaiken> No ribs for dinner though.   And now the TdF is over!   Maybe I'll read a book . . . no write man page.
<Alison_Chaiken> Are you a Boston Ubuntun?
<ScottK> No.  I live outside Baltimore.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm the only resident of Mountain View, CA who doesn't work at Google.
<ScottK> Heh.
<Alison_Chaiken> I keep my doors locked at night so the recruiters can't get in.
<ScottK> Must be horrible.  I get enough emails from them even this far away.
<Alison_Chaiken> The winos on the street and the toddlers in the playpens work for Google now.
<Alison_Chaiken> I expect Google recruiters to offer a free personality test any day.
<ScottK> Hard to tell.  I'm old enough now that some college graduates look like they're about 12 to me.
<Alison_Chaiken> ScottK, the judge isn't going to believe that excuse.   He heard it before.
<ScottK> No doubt.
<Alison_Chaiken> All right, now I'm genuinely going to look in the fridge.
 * ScottK has a look at Debian RC bugs.
<ScottK> OK.  Two (fixes) uploaded.  I think I'll call it a night.
<frafu> Hi, I am trying to split a debian source into two binaries. Could anybody please tell me whether it is possible to indicate in the package1.install file to put everything from usr/ into it apart the usr/dir1 directory? The usr/dir1 will go into  package2.install. I tried with -usr/dir1 in package1.install, but it does not work.
<tumbleweed> no, it's not possible. dh_install copies, it doesn't move
<tumbleweed> but you could call dh_install -p package1 -Xusr/dir1 --autodest (I think)
<frafu> tumbleweed: thanks for the reply. The package uses python3-distutils-extra and here is the corresponding line in debian/rules:  $$python setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp --install-layout=deb; Is there a way I can pass the parameters you indicated to it?
<frafu> tumbleweed: setup.py install also does not seem to have an exclude option
<tumbleweed> frafu: so, that setup.py install will install to debian/tmp
<tumbleweed> that's the usual way we build multi-binary packages
<tumbleweed> the upstream build system installs to debian/tmp, we copy from theere into debian/$package...
<tumbleweed> what I'm suggesting is that you override dh_install and add a second dh_install call with the parameters I suggested
<frafu> tumbleweed: Thanks; it seems to work. Now I wonder, why the original developer overrided dh-auto-install with  $$python setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp --install-layout=deb instead of overriding dh_install the way you indicated. Do you have any idea? Could it be because the rules file uses dh $@ --with python3  --without python-support?
<tumbleweed> frafu: dh_auto_install drives the upstream's installation mechanism
<tumbleweed> i.e. make install
<tumbleweed> dh_install is what copies the things that the upstream installed into teh package
<tumbleweed> does that make sense?
<tumbleweed> If I'm building a python source package that builds python & python3 binary packages
<tumbleweed> then I'll often do python setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/python-foo
<tumbleweed> and python3 setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/python3-foo
<tumbleweed> (ok, not exactly that, but conceptually similar to that for the purposes of this conversation)
<tumbleweed> and then I don't have to do anything with dh_install, my work is already done for me
<frafu> I talked to early; "dh_install -p onboard -X/usr/share/onboard/models --autodest" did not help; the models directory is still in the package. It is indeed a package that is prepared for building  python & python3 binary packages. I will try the following: I leave the original dh-auto-install override and I add the dh-install override; will it make sense?
<tumbleweed> try stripping the leading /?
<tumbleweed> but I'm just guessing there
<frafu> ok
<tumbleweed> yes, re adding a dh-install override. That's exactly what I'm saying
<frafu> tumbleweed: /usr/share/onboard/models is now also missing in the second binary package, as if dh-python did not understand the p option; that option is also missing here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dh_install.1.html
<frafu> The name of the first binary package is included in the name of the second binary package; but I suppose that this is not the problem!? The problem is probably that dh-python does not understand the p switch.
<frafu>  /usr/share/onboard/models were previously in both binary packages; now it is in none; I will probably not come around listing explicitely all leave of the directories to go into the binary packages in the package.install files.
<frafu> I have to go now; I will probably come back much later today. tumbleweed: thanks for the explanations.
<Laney> dear github, where your diff button?
<jtaylor> .diff
<jtaylor> add it to the ur
<jtaylor> l
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> you are right
<ScottK> Appropriately intuitive U/I for a Git based service.
<tumbleweed> even better: .patch
<tumbleweed> and yes my least favourite github feature
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-24
<micahg> YokoZar: wine1.4 is the last gcc-4.5 dependency that we're keeping in quantal, any chance we can switch it to something else?
<YokoZar> micahg: I will investigate gcc-4.7, but 4.6 is known bad
 * micahg will file a tracking bug for it
<YokoZar> http://wiki.winehq.org/GccVersions  doesn't mention 4.7 yet
<micahg> YokoZar: Debian seems to have built 1.4 with gcc-4.7
<YokoZar> micahg: Yes, it will build, but that doesn't mean subtle stuff like copy protection didn't break
<micahg> hrm, I might have been mistaken, we seem blocked by the same thing as Debian (parts of gcc-4.4 require gcc-4.5), I'll have to chat with doko about that
<paultag> Anyone know where I can find zulcss?
<paultag> zul: Ah, there you are. Are you around?
<paultag> zul: OK, since you're likely AFK, here's what's up - someone filed an ITP in Debian for Melange (the Cream app, not OpenStack), and someone else mentioned there's already Melange in Ubuntu. Would you be open to the following: - rename (in Debian and Ubuntu) to melange-openstack
<paultag> zul: and in Ubuntu, introduce a new metapackage, melange, which transitions old deps to melange-openstack
<paultag> zul: if you'd like to get melange in Debian, as a token of my thanks for clearing the namespace (this ITP would take melange-cream or something), I'd be happy to sponsor your work on this package in Debian
<paultag> if you'd like that, of course.
<micahg> YokoZar: can I give you the wine task on the gcc4.5 bug?
<ScottK> paultag: You can't reuse the name melange in Ubuntu until after 14.10.
<paultag> ScottK: If you re-read what I was thinking, I didn't suggest using it
<paultag> ScottK: if he's already using melange, moving it to melange-openstack, and dropping a transitional package will be fine
<paultag> the ITP would be for melange-cream or something
<ScottK> The transitional package needs to stay through 14.04
<paultag> that's fine
<paultag> it'd be Ubuntu-only, too
<paultag> I'd much rather see no one use the name
<micahg> ScottK: he's saying that the new package won't be using that name either :)
<paultag> it's very generic -- and also google-melange :)
<paultag> micahg++ :)
<ScottK> I was confused by him callling a transitional package a metapackage.  It's not.
<paultag> transitional metapackage.
<paultag> whatever
<ScottK> Transitional package.
<ScottK> Metapackage is something entirely different.
<paultag> whatever, we're getting wrapped up with something silly, you can lecture me later :)
<paultag> but I conceed the point
<paultag> erm, conceded
<lifeless> thats like saying my car is a bus because they are both road vehicles ;)
<ScottK> Right, just saying why I got confused.
<paultag> Ah, sorry. That's my fault, ScottK.
<ScottK> BTW, did your man who wanted to use Git get straightened out?
<paultag> ScottK: he hasn't got back to me over IRC. What did you end up doing with the app?
<paultag> application to join*
<ScottK> Nothing yet.
<ScottK> I told him he could use git-svn if he wanted, but DPMT stuff needed to get into the DPMT svn repo somehow.
<ScottK> Then I didn't hear back.
<paultag> ACK
<paultag> I think he's .de, so might need a TZ-Round-trip
<paultag> ScottK: sorry if I came off as brash earler on there, I've had a pretty rough day. I just re-read it, and I was out of line. Sorry dude.
<ScottK> No problem.
<YokoZar> micahg: Yeah
<micahg> YokoZar: done, thanks
<YokoZar> micahg: by the way, first response on wine-devel is that the issues that broke wine in 4.6 are still in 4.7
<micahg> YokoZar: is rolling back to gcc-4.4 an option?
<YokoZar> micahg: also no, GCC 4.4 is broken too
<YokoZar> (see wiki page)
<micahg> YokoZar: awesome :), any chance we can get one of the upstreams to fix something before quantal release?
<YokoZar> micahg: GCC maybe, but I don't know how difficult that sort of change is.  Wine has test cases to demonstrate it, but unfortunately they're really huge (on the order of run this 1.2 GB proprietary app and see it break), so probably aren't in GCC process
<micahg> YokoZar: can you get infinity a test case?
<Blazemore|Work> I'm trying to package some code and put it in a PPA but I'm very new at this. I'm following the instructions here (http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html) but bzr builddeb fails because no key is found. I have a PGP private key, but it seems to be ignoring it
<Blazemore|Work> The key was generated on another machine, but it is my key
<tumbleweed> Blazemore|Work: if the package is something that'd be useful for many others, you should aim to get it into Debian eventually, rather than just having it in a PPA
<tumbleweed> but back to your question
<Blazemore|Work> Yes, debs first
<tumbleweed> you need to have the private key on the machine you are working on
<tumbleweed> gpg --list-secret-keys must list it
<Blazemore|Work> I do, it is in ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<Blazemore|Work> debuild -k works
<Blazemore|Work> Build bzr builddeb doesn't support that
<tumbleweed> does it have an ID with the same e-mail address that you used in the changelog?
<Blazemore|Work> How do I change the changelog?
<tumbleweed> bzr builddeb does, try -- -kFOOBAR
<tumbleweed> usually with dch
<Blazemore|Work> bzr builddeb -k3A460FC1
<Blazemore|Work> bzr: ERROR: no such option: -k
<tumbleweed> but you can use any text editor if you don't want to be helped
<tumbleweed> you left out the --
<Blazemore|Work> Nothing to see here
<Blazemore|Work> Thanks
<Blazemore|Work> See, I don't really understand the process. I was under the impression you uploaded source files to Launchpad, and it built them for you. But the closest I can find to that is Suse Build Service
<tumbleweed> correct. you upload the sources to LP and it builds them for you
<tumbleweed> you need to tell it how to, of course
<Blazemore|Work> I'm happy to just have a deb file I can distribute myself, but a nightly build system pulling from git would be amazing
<Blazemore|Work> sure
<tumbleweed> LP can do that
<Blazemore|Work> Is it easy?
<tumbleweed> that's hard question to answer
<tumbleweed> it depends on how easy packaging your application is
<Blazemore|Work> Very, very easy. no weird build dependencies
<tumbleweed> producing a good daily build is certainly more involved than a once-off package
<Blazemore|Work> Only one runtime dependency that doesn't ship with Debian and Ubuntu already
<tumbleweed> but it's not particularly hard, either
<Blazemore|Work> I'm happy to produce packages manually every time a stable version is manually released. Once I feel more comfortable with the whole packaging process, I'll look at a more automatic process
<tumbleweed> yeah, start by getting comfortable with packaging it
<blizzkid> hi ppl, I'm trying to package for the first time, but now run in to trouble when running "pbuilder build ../*.dsc". I get the error "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found". Tried running both as root and with sudo. Same error every time. Googled, but non of the suggestions found, solve the issue. Any ideas?
<geser> blizzkid: does it fail with this message? I'd except it's a non-fatal error and you can ignore it for your own packages
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: more output would certainly be helpful
<blizzkid> tumbleweed, geser: see http://pastebin.com/GgkyMh15
<blizzkid> pbuilder.log is in http://pastebin.com/m9KAaBSE
<tumbleweed> your error there is:
<tumbleweed> configure: error: ./configure failed for lib/dnscore
<tumbleweed> dh_auto_configure: ./configure --build=i686-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir=${prefix}/include --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/yadifa --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking returned exit code 1
<tumbleweed> and helpfully the second log includes the config.log
<geser> "checking for SSL_library_init in -lssl... no" -> you're missing a build-dependency on libssl-dev (if the license allows linking with OpenSSL, didn't check)
<tumbleweed> I'm assuming the cause of failure is:
<tumbleweed> SSL is required by this setup ...
<tumbleweed> checking if SSL is available... no
<blizzkid> geser: that's weird... saw that the first time; installed libssl-dev and didn't see that again
<Blazemore|Work> OK I put the package in the PPA, but I never logged into Launchpad. How does it know it's me?
<paultag> Blazemore|Work: GPG keys :)
<Blazemore|Work> My key isn't on Launchpad
<paultag> then it should have been rejected.
<Blazemore|Work> Not this key, or any key on my system
<Blazemore|Work> You're right, it should have. How long does it take to appear in the PPA? I did it about 10 minutes ago
<paultag> anyone can upload, Blazemore|Work, but it will only get accepted if it's signed with an authorized user's GPG key
<paultag> Blazemore|Work: It'll email you. The awesome folks in #launchpad might be able to help more
<Blazemore|Work> OK
<tumbleweed> Blazemore|Work: but basically, if your key isn't in launchpad, then what are you expecting?
<tumbleweed> it certainly won't accept the upload
<paultag> tumbleweed: he'll figure it out :)
<Blazemore|Work> I was wondering if it would prompt me for a password
<paultag> tumbleweed: also, hi :)
<Blazemore|Work> I've got it, don't worry
<tumbleweed> paultag: hi
<blizzkid> geser: how should I solve it?
<blizzkid> since I do have libssl-dev installed (or should I put a depend in the control file?)
<geser> blizzkid: you need to add "libssl-dev" to the Build-Depends line in your debian/control file (so that pbuilder know it has to install that package when building your package)
<blizzkid> geser: ok, I'll try again with that one added
<geser> pbuilder uses a clean chroot, so what you do outside (package installs) don't have an effect on the pbuilder
<blizzkid> geser: I see.
<Blazemore|Work> The thing is, I have now added my key, but dput says "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net" when I try to upload it with the proper credentials
<geser> dput -f
<Blazemore|Work> OK it was client side iving that error? Not Launchpad?
<geser> yes
<paultag> Blazemore|Work: it's just using FTP in this case
<blizzkid> geser: added it, but still get the ss
<blizzkid> checking ssl... no
<paultag> and it sees the file is already on the server, so it bails out
<Blazemore|Work> It is still giving me an error. I have multiple email addresses on the same key, I think they are "subkeys" in gpg but I don't know how that works
<geser> dput creates an $dsc.upload file after uploading, so it doesn't try to upload it again unless you forces it (-f), it doesn't know if the archive software did accept or reject that upload
<Blazemore|Work> I have my personal, and my work, emails
<Blazemore|Work> And the error is on my work one, whereas only my personal one is authorised on lp
<Blazemore|Work> This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<Blazemore|Work> For some reason my own key was not signed by me. I fixed it
<Blazemore|Work> This is what happens when you use the same key on multiple devices
<blizzkid> geser: nm, had to add it in the .dsc too
<Blazemore|Work> Where do I edit the distroseries?
<tumbleweed> Blazemore|Work: you're editing the .dsc by hand?
<tumbleweed> err blizzkid
<tumbleweed> too many bl<tab> people today
<Blazemore|Work> tumbleweed: Apparently
<Blazemore|Work> Oh OK
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: for this one, yeah. The only change was the dep.
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: edit debian/control; debuild -S
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: will do so in the second run :) (first one was trial, now I'll create a decent package)
<Blazemore|Work> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<blizzkid> what files are needed to upload to lp for possible inclusion in ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> Blazemore|Work: LP PPAs build for Ubuntu not Debian
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: I don't know quite how to answer that, so instead I'll point you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Blazemore|Work> Yeah I fixed it tumbleweed . I think maybe it's working now. I got no gpg errors, and Launchpad didn't immediately email me
<Blazemore|Work> How long should I expect to wait? It takes seconds to build
<paultag> Blazemore|Work: https://launchpad.net/builders/ ← shows how swamped the builders are
<tumbleweed> Blazemore|Work: you should get an e-mail within 5 minutes of uploading
<Blazemore|Work> Great
<tumbleweed> the cron job only runs every 5 minutes
<paultag> Blazemore|Work: the 64bit queue looks ~ 1:20 i386 looks like 1:10
<paultag> zul: Did you happen to catch my messages last night?
<zul> paultag: nope i was probably sleeping
<paultag> zul: I'll pastebin them -- I figured you'd have the backscroll
<paultag> one sec.
<paultag> zul: http://paste.debian.net/180486/
<paultag> zul: please note that ScottK was correct to point out that I mean to say transitional package, not metapackage.
<zul> paultag: there was an open bug to remove melange from ubuntu so i dont know where that is
<paultag> zul: Oh there was?
<paultag> LP: #1017609
<zul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/melange/+bug/1017609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017609 in melange (Ubuntu) "Please remove melange from ubuntu archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<paultag> zul: ACK
<paultag> zul: is melange going to ever live again in some form?
<paultag> (more exactly, under the `melange' name in Ubuntu)
<paultag> Ah, it says there it's deprecated.
<paultag> Fantastic. Thanks for your time zul.
 * paultag warms up the ole' MUA
<zul> paultag:  not reallly
<blizzkid> lo all. call me stupid, but how do I file a "needs packaging" bug in lp?
<blizzkid> I just can't seem to find the correct link
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: I don't know if anyone really looks at needs packaging bugs
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: I quote from that exact page: "To get a package into Ubuntu, please file a bug in Launchpad and make sure it has the tag needs-packaging."
<blizzkid> I read it before I asked :)
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: that's something that might be worth while discussing at a motu meeting, perhaps most of them should be closed in favor of ITP/RFP bugs in Debian instead
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: no, that page actually says: go through debian :)
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: read the second paragraph under "Requesting a new package for Ubuntu" ;-)
<blizzkid> btw, going through Debian would suit me fine, but the docs are confusing me
<blizzkid> I want to package for Ubuntu, so I do, and when I finally have a package, I have to redo everything because Debian does things differently?
<blizzkid> Is there an easy way to go from what I have now (ppa is ok) to a Debian-ready package?
<blizzkid> brb
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: there's a good reason why it suggests going through Debina first
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: agendaify it!
<tumbleweed> blizzkid: if you don't say how the docs are confusing you, we can't help
<tumbleweed> and no, everything is not different in Debian
<tumbleweed> >70% of Ubuntu is unmodified Debian
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: confusing: same doc tells me to file a needs-packaging bug, and tells you to go through debian.
<blizzkid> All ubuntu packaging docs I read on the ubuntu wiki, told me the steps I took now
<blizzkid> being: debuild -S dput
<blizzkid> so I guess after debuild -S I have to do something to get a Debianized package apart from an Ubuntu one
<blizzkid> don't get me wrong, I am in no way upset. I'm just completely lost in translation :)
<blizzkid> and btw, I know Ubuntu is largely Debian, but packaging is quite different in details
<blizzkid> (as far as I know)
<tumbleweed> no, it's the same
<tumbleweed> some procedures are different, that' sabout it
<blizzkid> tumbleweed: ok, so any short introduction/manual to help me get from my Ubuntu package to a Debian one and get it in Debian?
<alucardni> blizzkid: This may help you --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/ForUbuntuDevelopers
<blizzkid> thx a million alucardni that looks quite good indeed
<nigelb> Isn't there a way to mount my current home inside a pbuilder env? I forget how :/
<jtaylor> --bindmounts
<nigelb> thanks jtaylor :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-25
<heraclide> hello everyone :)
<mtfk> hi
<mtfk> I want to rebuild package from ubuntu repo using dpkg-buildpackage
<mtfk> but I would like to choose only one rules from debian/rules
<mtfk> not all of them
<mtfk> because there is full light and extras
<mtfk> and I would like to build only full
<mtfk> but each time when I run dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b it build all of them
<jtaylor> hm I clicked on the new hide comment button out of curiosity
<jtaylor> how do I revert it? :(
<Laney> #launchpad!
 * Laney hasn't used it yet
<jtaylor> hm if I split a package into two source for main/universe should I keep the full changelog in the universe split?
<jtaylor> just with a changed first entry? or a completely new changelog?
<jtaylor> hm boost-mpi keeps the full changelog
<Laney> argh
<Laney> those kind of splits are nasty
<Laney> can you at all avoid it?
<jtaylor> no, I don't see mpi going into main anytime soon
<jtaylor> fftw3 is the package
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-26
<Chorin> Hello
<Chorin> can anyone help me out with something?
<geser> just ask
<Chorin> ooh I think I might be in the wrong channel
<Chorin> I'm trying to get a usb wireless dongle to work
<Chorin> just for wifi in the house
<RainCT> Chorin: yeah, support is #ubuntu
<Chorin> awesome thanks
<Chorin> sorry to bother
<tumbleweed> MOTU meeting reminder (10 mins)
<Laney> woah
<Laney> i did forget!
 * tumbleweed mostly missed the last one
<tumbleweed> I assume there are things we should be doing for these meetings that we aren't
<tumbleweed> such as preparing beginner tasks
<ScottK> If anyone want to volunteer to maintain Qt3 so it doesn't get removed, now's your chance (See ubuntu-devel).
<micahg> scottK: I think the biggest burden is the LSB, once that's fixed, it can go
<ScottK> micahg: I claim we don't care.
<ScottK> ISV's don't target non-LTS releases to any degree anyway.
<micahg> 5.0 supposedly doesn't need it
<micahg> hrm, okies, Debian seems to have done away with it, but let's see if there's any pushback on -devel
<ScottK> In Debian lots of people whined, but when asked "Does that mean you're going to maintain it" they all got very quiet.
<ScottK> I expect the same here.
<micahg> well, the source is either in main or it's gone AFAIC, unless someone with significant resources commits to it
<micahg> it's a shame we couldn't have laid it to rest before precise was released
<ScottK> No, I think we needed it for the LTS.  There is still significant ISV and science software that's never been ported.
<ScottK> Right after the LTS though is the perfect time to remove it.
<micahg> I agree, but it's still a shame :0
<ScottK> The main thing is not to be the next gtk 1.2.
 * micahg guesses gtk2 will still be in 14.04 and maybe even 16.03
<micahg> *16.04
<micahg> same with python2
<bdrung> i guess that python2 will live way longer than gtk2
<micahg> well, maybe not 16.04, I think I'd kill both of those with fire if they were still in universe by 16.04
<micahg> especially with 5 year LTSs
<micahg> we can leverage backports for stragglers
<ScottK> Python is used by too many people for local scripts and things to go away anytime soon.
<micahg> 4 years away isn't enough?
<ScottK> No.
<micahg> it's not like python will be gone, there will be python3.whatever
<ScottK> Right, but, for example, I have production python code I haven't touched since 2006.
<micahg> well, I guess it'll depend on how much commitment there is for upstream support and how committed Debian is to removal
<micahg> scottK: right, but it'll be that code's 10 year anniversary, time for a tune up :)
<micahg> or were you planning on skipping 3 altogether and going straight to 4? :)
<ScottK> I plan on not spending time on it until I have to.
<ScottK> Although I did look at that particular file and the one bit that's tricky to port I stole from something else that I've already ported.
<ScottK> It's more that with python it's not packaged software migration you're up against, it's sysadmins trying to get their stuff done.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<agrestringere> +micahg you needed help with the Chromium PPA yes?
<micahg> agrestringere: yes, shall I add you to the list of people to contact when it's started up again?
<agrestringere> +micahg yes I'm a CS major here in NYC and a Linux nutter so I would love to volunteer and learn how it's done...
<agrestringere> I'll connect with you via launchpad
<micahg> scottK: if I approved a backport, but it slipped through the cracks and didn't get uploaded and there's a newer version in quantal, can I upload the older version if it's not RC buggy?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes, but it's generally better to retest the new one.
<micahg> well, this had several reverse dependencies, so I'm reluctant to ask for that
<micahg> normally I'd agree, I'll check with the requestor though before uploading
<ScottK> OK.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-27
<aboudreault> Hi. Is there any tutorial to convert a package to have a multi-version package? a bit like postgresql-8.4, postgresql-9.1
<tumbleweed> aboudreault: I think it's mostly common sense: Figure out how to move anything that may clash
<aboudreault> there's no standard and/or policies ?
<tumbleweed> well, we try and avoid having multiple versions of the same package in the archive at the same time
<tumbleweed> so thepolicy is: don't do it if you can possibly avoid it
<aboudreault> Ok... I have a lot of clients that see the need to have/test all versions of our software.. :(
<geser> aboudreault: are you trying to build your package for multiple versions of a dependency or to have multiple versions co-installable?
<aboudreault> yes, sorry. I want something co-installable.
<aboudreault> well.... I will keep my current version as it is....... But I want to provide in example: cgi-mapserver-5.6, cgi-mapserver-6.0
<geser> then you need to have seperate (versioned) source and binary package names and need to take care that no files clashes
<geser> it would be enough if your 1 source package builds "versioned" binary packages if you don't need to work on them later, i.e "cgi-mapserver" (source package) builds now "cgi-mapserver-5.6", after an update it builds "cgi-mapserver-6.0"
<aboudreault> geser, hmm... not sure to follow you my source package cannot build the two versions
<aboudreault> haa ok, I see what you means
<aboudreault> you mean using some variable and some debian/file.in to get things done automatically.
<aboudreault> yeah, would be the best
<geser> aboudreault: your source package can only hold one version therefore you need a version in the source package name if you want to be able to work on older versions later again (e.g. provide a newer revision)
<aboudreault> yes
<geser> -> multiple source packages (foo-1.0, foo-1.1, foo-2.0, ...)
<geser> and each source package builds binary packages which include the version in there name (foo-bin-1.0, foo-bin-1.1, foo-bin-2.0)
<geser> as I don't know how often your version changes that a generated file is needed or if doing some sed after copying the source package for the new version is enough
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-28
<jtaylor> fyi, I'm on a business trip the next two weeks, so I may be harder to reach.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: ack. Where to?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-29
<Quintasan> \o
<Alison_Chaiken> Can someone tell me how to include the source of a new man page in my package?
<Alison_Chaiken> Googling "man page" package dpkg-source results in man pages for dpkg-source.
<Alison_Chaiken> Do I put newman.3 in the package or newman.3.gz?
<Alison_Chaiken> I tried newman.3.gz, but when I say "dpkg-source --commit ." I get an "cannot represent change $CWD/newman.3.gz"
<Alison_Chaiken> I could include newman.3 and then gzip it as an installation step.
<ScottK> Alison_Chaiken: dh_installman will do that for you.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-23
<JackYu> hi everyone, I submitted two sponsor requests for two new packages at bug #1203958 and bug  #1203931,  would you please help me to upload them?
<ubottu> bug 1203958 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] unity-china-photo-scope" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203958
<ubottu> bug 1203931 in UbuntuKylin "[needs-packaging] unity-china-video-scope" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203931
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<plugwash> which debian suite does ubuntu import from nowadays? testing or unstable?
<ScottK> Unstable
<plugwash> and the debian import freeze is this evening right?
<ScottK> Yes, but manual syncs can be requested/done afterwards.
<plugwash> do you know what the procedure is for finding someone with the power to do binary uploads?
<ScottK> That's easy.  There's no binary uploads in Ubuntu.
<plugwash> AIUI there are binary uploads in ubuntu but getting them done is like pulling hens teeth :(
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-25
<RAOF> plugwash: You can emulate binary uploads by uploading a source package containing the pre-built binary, of course.
<plugwash> I guess that is an option
<plugwash> though it seems like a case of working round a broken distro policy
<plugwash> plus i'm only a dd, I don't currently have any status in ubuntu.
<ajmitch_> I think exceptions are made sometimes for bootstrapping compilers & the like, which I assume is what you want? Those exceptions have been manually handled in the past from what I recall
<plugwash> ajmitch_, right, doko made a change to binutils which broke the installability of fp-compiler (source package fpc), i've fixed the issue in the source package but freepascal is written in pascal and as such to build the new version of the source package requires an existing version of fp-compiler to be installed
<plugwash> the fix is to build the latest fpc source package in an environment with an older version of binutils that doesn't suffer from the issue. I've done it for debian but I don't have the power to do it for ubuntu.
<plugwash> hence why i'd like to know who to talk to about getting it handled
<ajmitch_> RAOF: I'm guessing you don't have the access needed to sort that without your method of bundling a binary?  :)
<RAOF> ajmitch_: Indeed not. Do we actually have such a method?
<ajmitch_> I think it's been handled manually on buildds in the past, infinity would know
<ajmitch_> it may just be simpler to bundle a prebuilt version
<ScottK> yeah, infinity is probably a good start.
<plugwash> ok i'll pop him an email then (he knows who I am already so he shouldn't think it's too strange)
<dholbach> good morning
<plugwash> can anyone tell me if and where I can see information on why a package is not migrating from saucy-proposed to saucy?
<Laney> plugwash: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/
<Laney> see excuses, then if that says it's valid see output
<Laney> (there's a big block on for alpha 2 currently)
<Laney> (should be lifted later)
<plugwash> ok, looks like it's just waiting for some old lazarus binaries to be cleaned up, I presume cleanup of old binaries (no longer built by the source package) is at least semi-automated right?
<maxb> NBS (not built from any source) cleanup is reported on, but I think the actual removal requires archive admin action (which they do based on the reports from time to time)
<lfaraone> We now mark bugs as fix committed once they hit saucy-proposed, right?
<lfaraone> I note Launchpad didn't mark it as such automatically for me.
<lfaraone> nvm, the answer is apparently "fix released"
<Ampelbein> I think it gets set to fix released when the package is copied over to the "normal" saucy pocket.
<ScottK> There is no automatic fix committed.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-27
<jtaylor> is there a command to print everything related to locale?
<jtaylor> e.g. something smarter than: env | grep -E "LC|LANG"
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but doesn't the "locale" command print that information?
<jtaylor> duh
<jtaylor> to obvious for me :)
<Ampelbein> heh
<jtaylor> hm the parallel package in unstable dropped the --tollef option and added a conflcit with moreutils
<jtaylor> I don't like that
<jtaylor> how aobut in ubuntu we split moreutils in moreutils with conflict and a moreutils-no-parallel which doesn't?
<jtaylor> that allows one to use the useful stuff form moreutils and the awesome parallel program
<[0gb_us]> There seems to be an error in the Ubuntu Software Center. Some results (for example, zsnes), show up in search results but are unable to be installed, as the Software Center says they're not in the current software sources.
<Noskcaj> What do i do if an existing debian package doesn't have a watch file?
<jtaylor> you can write one and send it to the maintainer
<jtaylor> though for ubuntu watch files are not important, I don't think we have anything that checks them
<Noskcaj> There's one written, but the maintainer seems to be MIA. I've adopted the package
<Ampelbein> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/ should query watch files in ubuntu
<jtaylor> then you can just add it
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-28
<smallfoot> Can someone update Wayland and Weston packages to latest in saucy?
<mh0> hi, in debian packaging how can I have it so something can depend on package1 OR package2 ?
<jtaylor> | is or in dependencies
<Zhenech> package1 | package2
<mh0> thankies
<mh0> so this would work for both ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04: libudev0 | libudev1
<Zhenech> no, such dependencies should be generated at build time by the build tools
<mh0> ah yes, okay then
<Zhenech> ./wi42
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-21
<c107> Will you please update Motif to the most recent version?  In addition to being up to date, it's under the LGPL, a better license.
<ScottK> c107: We get motif as a sync from Debian, so your best bet is to ask the Debian maintainer to update it.
<c107> Emailed Stefan Bauer.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-22
<mjuszcza1> I'm using dh_make to build a package tree and then debuild -S, but it's adding a -1 after the package version.  Any ideas why?
<mjuszcza1> So if I have mplayer_win32-4.2.5 as the directory and run dh_make in there, it creates the tree, but then when I debuild -S to build the source package, it's adding a -1 after 4.2.5
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-23
<c107> Sawubona, #ubuntu-motu.
<c107> Ubuntu unjani na?
<abhi-> hi what is the convention for version numbering for building packages from git
<RAOF> abhi-: Generally something like $LAST_VERSION+gitYYYYMMDD
<RAOF> Optionally, adding .$SHA
<RAOF> So, either 0.4.3+git20140723 or 0.4.3+git20140723.ab36c1f
<ScottK> Adding the sha is common, but nonsense.
<ScottK> Since versions have to be monotonically increasing, adding the sha doesn't mean you can package two snapshots from the same day.
<abhi-> RAOF, ScottK thanks
<abhi-> ScottK: so $LAST_VERSION+gitYYYYMMDD is prefered?
<RAOF> ScottK: It can be helpful in answering the “does this package have this upstream commit in it” question, though.
<ScottK> yes
<ScottK> RAOF: Sounds like perfect information for the changelog
<ScottK> For versioning, it's just clutter.
<Unit193> Though I have seen $NEXT_VERSION~gitYYYYMMDD, oddly.
<RAOF> That often depends on upstream's versioning.
<RAOF> I'd do that if, for example upstream bumps their autotools version immediately after release.
<ScottK> Unit193: That works to.  It can either be since last version (+) or before next version (~).
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
 * jpds wonders who LocutusOfBorg is.
<highvoltage> He's actually captain Picard, but assimilated.
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco
<jpds> Right, but no IRC nick.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<zequence> I was trying to find some info on how uploading of packages works. I was just recently given the right to upload Ubuntu Studio packages, but having a hard time finding documentation on the procedure
<zequence> I'm assuming one must first make a commit to the relevant bzr branch, say lp:ubuntu/ubuntustudio-meta
<zequence> How is the package then uploaded? manually with dput to ftp://upload.ubuntu.com/?
<zequence> Also, can I promote the package from proposed to main myself?
<rbasak> zequence: yes, it's confusing when you first get upload rights!
<rbasak> zequence: bzr isn't involved at all. Prepare a .changes file (with debuild, for example) and then run dput on that changes file.
<rbasak> It needs to be signed, which debuild will do for you, or run debsign on the changes file later.
<rbasak> The bzr branch is a secondary thing that gets imported later (automatically).
<rbasak> dput is configured on Ubuntu to send to the right place by default.
<rbasak> Packages migrate from proposed automatically when the required conditions are met. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration has the details.
<zequence> rbasak: Thank you!
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-26
<sao> hey all... I have an issue with upgrading of a debian package. From one version to the other the gschema has changed. So when I install the old version glib-compile-schemas seems to be triggered. When I upgrade from the old package to the new one glib-compile-schemas is not triggered and application start fails as schema has missing values. I am trying to fix the packaging... anyone has an idea what could be wrong?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-27
<alive4ever> Hello,
<Noskcaj> hey alive4ever
<alive4ever> Please review my proposed branch to be merged into trusty (lp:1299347). https://code.launchpad.net/~alivema4ever/ubuntu/trusty/weechat/lp-1299347-fix/+merge/228419
<Noskcaj> alive4ever, Perhaps start with the newest ubuntu release (-4)
<Noskcaj> And ideally everything should be identical to the utopic (and debian) version whenever possible
<alive4ever> I just reuse utopic code to be built on trusty.
<alive4ever> Should I use the debian code?
<alive4ever> I've fixed the version number following utopic version numbering (0.4.3-3) at revision 35
<alive4ever> Hello
<alive4ever> I've proposed two merge proposals, which should fix (lp: #1299347). Please review them https://code.launchpad.net/~alivema4ever/ubuntu/utopic/weechat/lp-1299347-fix for utopic and https://code.launchpad.net/~alivema4ever/ubuntu/trusty/weechat/lp-1299347-fix for trusty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299347 in weechat (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] weechat 0.4.3-4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299347
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> If you can: please help with reviewing/sponsoring: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<jimCornette> what package is gnu make in ?
<jimCornette> make ?
<jimCornette> wow I feel silly
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-22
<dholbach> good morning
<teward> micahg: ping, or any other MOTUer, i have a question
<sladen> teward: if you just-ask the question, people may find it easier to respond ;-)
<teward> sladen: well, it's wrt a backport sitting in the queue of micahg, passed onto me.  kind of a two fold problem
<teward> the package is znc, first needs fixing in wily then backported around.  problem is, libicu-dev needs to be added as a dep to the znc-dev package (because it now builds with libicu support for charset stuff), and then it needs to run to compile modules
<teward> i'm sorta unsure of policy in this case, since Debian is...
<teward> i think "dragging their feet" is appropriate... on that one fix
<teward> so, really just tryin to figure out the appropriate approach
<sladen> preference would still probably be to get it done in Debian first
<sladen> (if at all possible)
<teward> probably won't happen until the next ZNC release.
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/znc/+bug/1449271 is that bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449271 in znc (Ubuntu Vivid) "znc-dev 1.6 will not compile modules which need libicu functions." [Medium,Triaged]
<teward> it's "fix committed" but it's been that way for a whil
<teward> e
<teward> and I mean *a while*
<teward> not *quite* as long as I let the nginx precise sru sit unverified, but a month or two so far
<teward> oops it joined here :/
<teward> sladen: does it make sense for me to ignore the utopic-backports since it dies tomorrow?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-23
<micahg> teward: yes, you can ignore utopic backport and if Debian won't upload and we can't help it along, we can cherry-pick the fix or just upload to Ubuntu and then backport from wily
<dholbach> good morning
<teward> micahg: i'm thinking that would be the better course - fix it in Wily ourselves, backport from Wily backwards, although this could theoretically be an SRU for Vivid which already has the same package version potentially
<teward> micahg: if I provide a diff for Wily and a diff for Vivid would you be able to sponsor them in, with a backport of *that* made available to Trust?
<teward> (for znc)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-24
<micahg> teward: yes
<micahg> but probably not before Sunday night
<teward> i don't plan on making any diffs until at least sunday
<teward> so that's not a problem :)
<alexandercogneau> \
#ubuntu-motu 2016-07-29
<Tonnerre> Hm, so if there's a package which I'm listed as a maintainer for in Debian but where my updates/bugfixes haven't been uploaded yet, is there any chance I could get it uploaded in Ubuntu?
<Tonnerre> That is, if I promise to always go through that route in the future so there's no messup with porting back/forth
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-26
<mongo2> hi working on submiting a patch for the bash package, but apt-cache showsrc shows http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doko/+junk/pkg-bash-debian as the bzr path, can someone please verify that it is the correct repo to fork?
<tumbleweed> hasn't been touched in years, no I doubt it
<tumbleweed> just use the source package (not a repo)
<tumbleweed> even better: deal with the bug in debian (if it's present there too)
<mongo2> Ya hopping on irc.oftc.net right now, I was just following the tutorial, thanks I will use the src package and try to fix it upstream.
<Unit193> Oh wow, that's doko's repo as marked in Debian, not just in Ubuntu. :3
<tumbleweed> this is normal for doko packages
<mongo2> the "junk" part of the path threw me off.
<Unit193> 'personal branch'
<mongo2> hrm...the fun of figuring how how to get 'bts claim' to work with a SMTP server that is asking for 2fa...OK thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-27
<Unit193> Speaking of new packages and the process, it seems I should talk here first.  It's very likely we, the Xubuntu team, will be pushing for https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/extras/+sourcepub/8100807/+listing-archive-extra included in Artful (if not seeded than at least there.) so I suppose it might be nice to get an external review.
<Unit193> It doesn't have a packaging repo.
<rbasak> Unit193: must that be Ubuntu only? Otherwise mentors.debian.net is quite nice for getting packaging reviews.
<Unit193> rbasak: I've maintained a few packages, and indeed it is (though lintian is a bit dated there.)  It's not in Debian at least yet, but it is in pkg-xfce's VCS (which both me and Sean are members of.)
<rbasak> Unit193: if it can go to Debian, then I'm suggesting that you could get some peer review there, even if it ends up going into Ubuntu ahead of Debian for whatever reason.
<Unit193> I'd think it's a bit inappropriate to ask for a package I'm pushing to Ubuntu, and the method I know for peer review there is sponsorship.  I don't want to maintain it outside of the pkg-xfce team myself though.
<rbasak> Why aren't you pushing it to Debian first?
<rbasak> buster is open and it'll autosync.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: I forget, does Ubuntu autosync from Buster or Sid?
<rbasak> sid
<tsimonq2> That's what I thought.
<Unit193> rbasak: I did in the form of pushing it to the team's VCS, but the team is very small and there's currently only one active uploader right now.  There's no telling when that will be gotten to as there's other things sin the queue, and it may well not be this cycle.
<rbasak> Unit193: so the only reason it's not going from the VCS to sid is review manpower?
<Unit193> As of yet I've heard nothing one way or the other on it, right.
<rbasak> IMHO it's entirely appropriate to Debian to put it on mentors.debian.net then. You could even explain your difficulty with reviewing manpower.
<Unit193> That seems a bit like circumventing the team and any chance to NACK it, to me. :/
<Unit193> Anyway, packaging is very simple, just like any other Xfce plugin.
<rbasak> I don't think it's circumventing the team. It's acknowledging that the team is pushed for time, and asking for help. I would be open to both the team and to mentors.d.n about it.
<rbasak> You could also ask debian-devel@ for help.
<rbasak> Perhaps to grow the team.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25185954/
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Because why not beat those Debian sponsors to the punch :P
<Unit193> tsimonq2: ...You really don't need to paste that, but whatever.  It's intended to use dh 9 and autotools-dev, autoreconf doesn't work OOTB with xfce and while the fix is easy enough, nothing is gained this go around with it, also pkg-xfce's adoption of dh 10 is pretty low.  Seems you didn't look closely, it is sorted and wrapped...
<tsimonq2> Unit193: *shrug*
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Figured I'd ask the question.
<tsimonq2> s/question/questions/
<Unit193> ...Or paste them in a pastebin and link it, rather.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Didn't want to spam the channel. Whatever, it's done now. :)
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-26
<jman_38376462> hello, everyone. newcomer here, I'd like to submit a patch to a package
<jman_38376462> I'm folling this guide http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<jman_38376462> *following
<jman_38376462> and I think I need a bit of help , I'm stuck somewhere in builiding the new package that I've patched
<jman_38376462> so, here's the thing. I *think* I've setup my workstation correctly and created+applied the patch. Now the build of the new package for testing fails
<jman_38376462> here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N8FS6BzYQv/
<jman_38376462> not sure what I need to fix
<tsimonq2> That's an interesting one.
<tsimonq2> How exactly did you set up your environment?
<jman_38376462> Starting from scratch, I've followed this guide http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<jman_38376462> (I already have a launchpad account and GPG key uploaded)
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<jman_38376462> basically I've only installed the packages "gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools apt-file"
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<jman_38376462> let's start with an easy question
<jman_38376462> I got this message: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<tsimonq2> Ah, easy one.
<jman_38376462> but the output of "update-maintainer" is
<tsimonq2> ...that's what I was going to suggest. ;)
<jman_38376462> $ update-maintainer The package targets Debian. Doing nothing.
<jman_38376462> uff sorry for the bad formatting
<jman_38376462> is that output ok?
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<jman_38376462> ok , cool
<tsimonq2> That only means that you need a changelog entry which has "ubuntu" in it.
<tsimonq2> So first, run "dch".
<tsimonq2> If you're on Ubuntu, that should give you a template.
<jman_38376462> yes, I've already run that one and completed the changelog
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<jman_38376462> so my current file tree is like this:
<jman_38376462> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hk5JZKv5B2/
<jman_38376462> I am inside "~/Projects/protracker-2.3d.r126" and try to build the test pkg
<jman_38376462> I've manually created the file ../protracker_2.3d.r126.orig.tar.gz because "debuild" complained it was not there
<tsimonq2> Have you ever used uscan?
<jman_38376462> but I don't think that is the issue
<jman_38376462> nope
<tsimonq2> That's the Tool To Use. :)
<jman_38376462> oh ok, that should build the src package correctly, right?
<tsimonq2> It should build the orig correctly.
<jman_38376462> I'm afraid (if I understand correctly the instructions) that I need a control file "debian/watch"
<jman_38376462> that I have not in the src package I have installed
<jman_38376462> I have these files in the "debian" dir
<jman_38376462> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xc7XRfJpKG/
<jman_38376462> anyway, let's pretend for a sec my src package manually done is ok
<jman_38376462> how do I debug this:
<jman_38376462> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -E -b -B .pc/drop-march-mtune/ --reject-file=- < /tmp/temp-lintian-lab-yvm8ijp3T1/pool/p/protracker/protracker_2.3d.r126-1ubuntu1_source/unpacked/debian/patches/drop-march-mtune subprocess returned exit status 1
<jman_38376462> internal error: dpkg-source -x failed with status  2 at /usr/share/lintian/collection/unpacked line 72.
<jman_38376462> do I need to run "lintian"? is it a requirement?
<tsimonq2> jman_38376462: Try just running `debuild -S -d -sa`.
<jman_38376462> uhm ... that worked. I mean the `lintian` error is still there but I've Successfully signed dsc, buildinfo, changes files
<tsimonq2> You can probably ignore the Lintian error.
<jman_38376462> ok
<jman_38376462> now, move fwd
<jman_38376462> the build command `pbuilder-dist bionic build ../protracker_2.3d.r126-1ubuntu1.dsc` fails with
<jman_38376462> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kDPcSVRgwb/
<jman_38376462> I think I've not cleanly patched the source or ... the src package I've created is not good. opinions?
<jman_38376462> well, now I have to go. I'll start from scratch later and carefully go through the steps (or maybe find a tutorial to have a second opinion on the process)
<jman_38376462> anyway thanks for the suggestions, I'll investigate them later (src pkg build and patching)
<tsimonq2> jman_38376462: Use quilt to refresh your patches.
<tsimonq2> jman_38376462: A great guide is here: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<jman_38376462> great, thanks! I'll give it a shot
<jman_38376462> Hi again, I'm progressing and understanding the whole process.
<jman_38376462> I have another question: do I need to be into the temporary directory created by `edit-patch` to run the `quilt` commands or should I be out of it?
<jman_38376462> i.e. does it make any difference running `quilt` without using `edit-patch this_is_my_patch`?
<jman_38376462> it looks to me they kind of overlap the same feature (create and edit a patch)
<rbasak> jman_38376462: I'm not particularly familiar with edit-patch. The key thing that you'll be delivering is the contents of the debian/ directory. Specifically debian/patches for patching the upstream code. It doesn't matter what tooling you use to get the result - whether quilt direclty or edit_patch - the review will be based on the diff against the source tree (essentially just debian/)
<jman_38376462> ok, thanks
<jman_38376462> I'm ready to attach a patch to #1769693
<jman_38376462> it's my first time so there'll probably be things to fix, your feedback is much appreciated
<rbasak> No problem. Thank you for working on this!
<jman_38376462> (y)
#ubuntu-motu 2020-07-23
<dragonlord> hi there. i've recently managed to get my first package into a PPA working: https://launchpad.net/~rpluess/+archive/ubuntu/dragondreams/+packages
<dragonlord> this is amd64 arch on focal
<dragonlord> now on my build server I use a docker image with bionic to compile the general release builds
<dragonlord> this means in the PPA I should be able to get also the same sources compiled to eoan and bionic
<dragonlord> but I can't figure out how I'm supposed to do this. do I need to create new packages with different debian/control files?
<dragonlord> or can I somehow tell launchpad to compile the source also for eoan/bionic as wellas also x86 archi?
<dragonlord> last but not least since this is my first package i would be really glad if somebody could look over it so I can improve on it on the conformance level
#ubuntu-motu 2020-07-25
<RikMills> dragonlord: a separate upload for each series is required (focal, groovy etc) in the changelog header
<dragonlord> can i do this with the same debianized branch?
<RikMills> also versioning ppa builds with a ppa suffix is usually good policy. e.g. adding for say groovy, ~ubuntu20.10~ppa1 to the end of the version string
<dragonlord> okay. so i've got right now this string at the top of my changelog
<dragonlord> dragengine (1.2.1-ubuntu2) focal; urgency=medium
<dragonlord> so i would have to change this to this?
<dragonlord> dragengine (1.2.1-ubuntu20.10-ppa1) focal; urgency=medium
<RikMills> (1.2.1-ubuntu2 is a version that should only go in the official archive uploads
<RikMills> 1.2.1-ubuntu2~ubuntu20.10-ppa1 would be how I would do it
<dragonlord> i assume i can change this only for the next release to not upset launchpad right?
<RikMills> the tilde ~ makes that sort before the 1.2.1-ubuntu2, so you don't clash and supercede official ubuntu archive stuff
<RikMills> dragonlord: yeah, you have used the higher 1.2.1 version in the ppa now, so will have to change it when you get a 1.2.2 or higher
<dragonlord> okay. so now about eoan or bionic. can I add these release strings to the same changelog and launchpad works with it or do i need a separate branch with separate debian directory for this work?
<RikMills> dragonlord: I don't know how you are doing your VCS, but launchpad will only accept direct uploads with the changelog for a release specified. how you handle your packaging VCS to achieve that result is up to you
<dragonlord> i'm using git with a debianized branch right now
<RikMills> git-buildpackage might do what you want. I am afraid that the version I use of that is highly customised for Kubuntu releases, so I can't comment on it's normal use
<dragonlord> i'm using git-buildpackage because the bzr version mentioned on the ubuntu pages is not working (python errors thrown when run)
<RikMills> or sometimes you can do something as simple as sed the release name and version with a script, then git reset when you have the source built
<dragonlord> i think i can roll with multiple branches for each distro version. if only the debian directory content changes this does not consume much repo space
<dragonlord> one more question. my final goal is to get the packages into the main ubuntu repository in the future. starting out in a PPA is not a problem for this, or?
<RikMills> PPA builds (with a few exceptions for some security release builds etc) use the exact same builders as packages built for the main archive do. so moslty you are simulating what would happen if you got your package uploaded to ubuntu for real
<dragonlord> okay. that sounds good. how can I best get feedback on what I need to improve on the package to get it included in ubuntu?
<RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<RikMills> unless you can demonstrate an urgent demand for it to be un ubuntu, debian is sadly the preferred way
<RikMills> and painfully slow way
<dragonlord> i've been there already but since the package is using FOX-1.7 and they somehow do not want to move from FOX-1.6 to FOX-1.7 I did not venture further there
<dragonlord> having the FOX-1.7 build in-tree did not even help. not sure what exactly is the problem.
<RikMills> It is always difficult. I have trouble getting new things in that are ESSENTIAL for Kubuntu each release. non essential things in universe are very difficult to get in
